#kubuntu-devel 2005-08-08
<allee> what's the trick to get hoary pbuilder in hoary running?
<allee> E: There are problems and -y was used without --force-yes
<allee> pbuilder complains about unauthenticated pkgs! :(
<allee> heh,  sarge build runs smoothly in hoary :)
<allee> found it: pbuild for hoary running (googled with wrong words before)
<pef> hello
<JRe> hi pef 
<author> hello
<Riddell> hello author 
<OculusAquilae> hi author
<author> http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=27336 <- Any feedback?
<author> /suggestions?
<OculusAquilae> author: i think inaktive windows don't behave as under suse
<author> they has an icon in inactive mode?
<OculusAquilae> i'm booting suse at the moment to look at the styles there :-)
<author> thanks ;)
<OculusAquilae> author, no the inaktive are ok, but suse has made other roundings
<author> screenshot?
<OculusAquilae> ah, they are ok, i was diverted because of the colour,but after changing it its ok
<author> puh ;) not more work, hehe
<author> because at moment i translate http://kudos.berlios.de/ for german website 
<OculusAquilae> nice work :-)
<author> thanks
<OculusAquilae> author: would be nice (i mean this translation)
<author> yes its important for me to give kubuntu that thinks what is gave to me :D
<OculusAquilae> yes kubuntu is a great distro, but it is even better when i look at breezy 
<author> mhm we will see.. it can be better?? ;)
<OculusAquilae> :-)
<OculusAquilae> have you read the interview with Riddell?
<author> no 
<author> but interrestet.. (link?)
<author> interested, i mean
<author> (its right so=) interested?
<author> where is the link to the interview?
<OculusAquilae> i think there is a link from dot.kde.org, but i can't acces to this page atm
<author> my friend can find it.. (google :P )
<OculusAquilae> :-)
<author> http://www.osnews.com/story.php?news_id=11423
<OculusAquilae> http://distrowatch.com/weekly.php?issue=20050801#interview - for all who can't use google
<author> :D
<author> i will translate it for german community
<author> ;)
<OculusAquilae> :-)
<author> wow thanks for the link of the interwiev
<OculusAquilae> np
<author> did you now if the dev team need help to translate the new "KControl for Kubuntu" ?
<OculusAquilae> i don't know if its time for a translation of it, because there could be changes on the User interface
<OculusAquilae> but we haven't got a translation for katapult, yet, too
<author> mhm i will download a  Daily Build and install.. 
<OculusAquilae> of breezy or of katapult?
<author> breezy
<author> are in this cd the new files?
<OculusAquilae> maybe that breezy don't work because of x
<author> not x? 
<OculusAquilae> the x maintainers have some problems, but i don't know why
<author> mhm
<author> are the new thinks in this release?
<OculusAquilae> i think so
<author> i can translate the sources and riddel can use my translation for a new build
<OculusAquilae> have you experience in translating software, author?
<author> mhm realy? no, but i think its no problem for me
<author> abytime its allredy the first ;)
<OculusAquilae> and i think there are string changes allowed in breezy, that you shouldn't begin to translate, but i'm sure that they can need your help, when breezy is string freezed
<author> mhm for best i wish variables :D
<OculusAquilae> you can find an introduction in translation on the i18n page of kde http://i18n.kde.org/translation-howto/
<author> thx i know i has read this 
<dombo> Hi, I've installed Kubuntu 5.04 for a friend but can't seem to get the printer work properly
<dombo> It's extremely slow
<dombo> The print will come out alright finally but one line takes about 90 seconds.
<dombo> I've tried several filters to no avail.
<dombo> I've also searched the net and found a bug on Debian's list which described the exact same problem.
<dombo> But no real solutions
<dombo> Anybody here with positive or negative experience with a parallel printer ?
<dombo> This is a DeskJet 500 (old but works well under Windows (ofcourse :( )
<dombo> Also updated Kubuntu to the latest pakkackes
<dombo> (should read 'packages')
<dombo> Also tried to fiddle with the Bios settings of the printerport.  No go.
<MarcelKaeming> whats slowly? you printer or kubuntu?
<dombo> a 'cat /etc/hosts > /dev/lp0 comes out ok. although staircased.
<MarcelKaeming> and for support goto #kubuntu 
<MarcelKaeming> ;)
<MarcelKaeming> or question in the ubuntulinux.org forum
<dombo> The prining is slow. Like I said, about one line per minute.
<dombo> Seems to me this is a bug in Kubuntu. Shouldn't that go here ?
<dombo> Also tried an older version of Knoppix which printed the testpage just fine
<MarcelKaeming> "Seems to me this is a bug in Kubuntu. Shouldn't that go here ?"???
<MarcelKaeming> your printer driver is a kubuntu bug? comon!
<MarcelKaeming> sry but must go
<dombo> thnxs
<Riddell> dombo: you could try gnome-cups-setup to see if it is a problem with KDE or with CUPS in general
<dombo> Can I run that in KDE ?
* dombo is away: I'm busy
<Riddell> you can
* dombo is back (gone 02:34:45)
<author> wb
<dombo> Riddell: ok, I'll give it a shot when I'm at it.
<dombo> But I have a feeling it has more to do with timing of a driver, parallel or lp or such.
#kubuntu-devel 2005-08-09
<pef> hello !
<pef> kde locales seems to be broken :/
<Kmorph> Hello
<author> hello Kmorph
<Kmorph> Just wondering what one has to do if interested in joining the Kubuntu team
<author> HelpingKubuntu Wiki?
<author> https://wiki.ubuntu.com//HelpingKubuntu
<Kmorph> Thanks author ;)
<author|afk> np
<Kmorph> Author: I was developing a MySQL frontend GUI for KDE and hopefully should be out by the end of the Year.
<author|afk> mhm and how can i be helpfull?
<author|afk> i will go out with my dogs.. see you in 30 min? bye
<Kmorph> Maybe when I start testing you can come in. Its my first KDE app (and even opensource) to write and I'm not sure what happens and also the procedure. I'd love some guidance
<Kmorph> I have just one problem though. My computer crashed and its a major setback.
<author|afk> re
<author|afk> Kmorph: And are you lost the data? 
<Kmorph> Yes
<Kmorph> I did have a backup but it never had all that data in it. The sources for the app werent backed up yet.
<author|afk> oh thats bad
<author|afk> and the you hope the kubuntu-dev team can help you?
<author|afk> mhm sry but i cannot help you because i'm not in the dev team ;)
<Kmorph> not help in getting the my data back. Knowledge of Kubuntu and involment/contribution
<author|afk> ah include your programm in the reps and adding a help file in kubuntu?`
<Kmorph> Yes. :)
<author|afk> ah ok i can write the helpfile
<author|afk> or has you written it?
<Kmorph> I haven't done that yet. I shall notify you when I'm done
<Kmorph> If you don;t minf my asking, what country are you in? I'm in Kenya, Africa and Linux is still getting into the public arena but quit slow. 
<author|afk> please set language variables, then i can translate you app
* author|afk from germany
<Kmorph> Cool!
<author|afk> mhm yeah... how you think..
<Kmorph> I shall definetely accept your help.
<author|afk> I hope i can help YOU ;)
<froud> African Greetings
<Kmorph> Hi froud
<Kmorph> Froud: African Greeting to you from Kenya
<froud> co.za
<froud> :-)
<froud> Good to see some fellow African's around here
<froud> Kmorph: if you need help written for apps we can use ubuntu-doc svn server
<froud> we have a few k docs in there
<Kmorph> Thanks froud
<froud> will the app move upstream
<froud> Kmorph: what app is it?
<froud> MySQL frontend GUI for KDE does it have a name?
<froud> author: ping
<Kmorph> Still trying to figure out one
<author> hier
<author> oh i mean im here :D
<froud> author: written contributions welcome on http://lnix.net/~froud
<author> sry LOL i allready use german here
<OculusAquilae> :-) author
<froud> lots of projects to write on
<froud> src in ubuntu docteam svn
<author> http://www.kubuntu.de/
<author> i have translate this
<author> anf
<author> and
<author> http://www.ubuntu-de.org/viewtopic.php?p=60364#60364
<author> this
<author> and it will be everey day more and more :D
<froud> author: nice
<author> mhm its only that what kubuntu give to me; i give back :D
<OculusAquilae> author: you should wirte kde 3.4 not kde 3.4.2, 3.4.2 is not official, is it.
<author> sry dont unterstand?
<author> what did you mean?
* froud goes back to work
<OculusAquilae> on kubuntu.de you have written that kubuntu uses 3.4.2. In the original install it only has 3.4.0
<OculusAquilae> i mean kde
<author> mom
<OculusAquilae> author: we should have a german kubuntu channel for example #kubuntu-de
<author> i now
<author> but in the german ubuntu community kubuntu is not so populair
<OculusAquilae> not?
<author> anyone says "author its not good that you translate the thinks"
<author> not realy
<author> in the ubuntuusers.de forum kubuntu has a minimal support
<OculusAquilae> author: i read many people wanting to install kde on ubuntu
<author> yes thats right
<OculusAquilae> in germany, ch and au :-)
<author> but thesupport for kde is not realy good
<OculusAquilae> thats because we need a new channel :-)
<author> mhm
<author> okay i will go every day in this channel ;)
<OculusAquilae> german people can help new users better in german than in english :-)
<author> i give my best in forums and other documents :D
<Kmorph> have to bail out. see you guys later!
<author> bye
<author> wb
<Riddell> tvo!
<tvo> yup I'm back
<tvo> my monitor was dead, so it took a few days longer
<tvo> now installing the new one..
<author> wb
<Riddell> tvo: http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=15163
<Riddell> tvo: horrible usability there but if you added google suggest to konqueror's normal google search that would be ubercool
<tvo> Riddell: I'll take a look
<tvo> there are way too much things to work on though, so I'll have to make a decision soon
<Riddell> always the way
<tvo> Riddell: I think there are two main routes: 1) inotify locate or 2) tweaks/bugfixes to a number of progs
<tvo> since inotify locate will take some time
<tvo> so, what would be priority for breezy?
<Riddell> hmm
<Riddell> 2) would make KDE look cooler
<Riddell> 1) would be more difficult in terms of working with upstream (locate is GNU no?)
<Riddell> 1) would help all of GNU/Linux-kind
<author> "Nachricht von Riddell, Zeitpunkt: 14:15:11
<author> 2) would make KDE look cooler" <- Its a wich from all german users ;)
<tvo> Riddell: yeah locate is GNU findutils, I'm not sure about slocate though
<Riddell> "It was downloaded from ftp.stormix.com"
<Riddell> slocate that is
<tvo> I prefer to work on a single larger project, so if I had to choose I'd go for inotify locate
<tvo> with lots of hardcore programming :-)
<author> it means hardcode or fast programming?
<tvo> I ment programming as opposed to making gui's, writing docs and fixing little bugs
<Riddell> "Upstream Author(s): Kevin Lindsay klindsay@stormix.com"
<Riddell> tvo: contact him and see what he says
<author> its this the "artwork" manager of kubuntu?
<tvo> Riddell: okay I'll drop him an e-mail
<Riddell> author: hmm?
<author> its okay.. 
<author> forget it plz ;)
<author> *rofl* for all users that only use linux the best news for this day! http://www.f-secure.com/weblog/ (first virus for windows "visita") 
<fromoze> Is in the tasklist of breezy  compile qt with "es_ES" layout support?
<Riddell> fromoze: what is that?
<fromoze> When I try breezy in my amd64 i must return to hoary because I can't write special spanish carachters (     ). I meet someone now with the same problem, them I remember the problem
<Riddell> oh, is that the X keyboard issue?
<fromoze> no, just qt
<fromoze> no-qt apps worked fine
<Riddell> hmm
<fromoze> but kde is a qt app... :/
<Riddell> I'm not sure what would affect that
<fromoze> the boy I meet today with the same problem is on i386.
<fromoze> I think is about the languajes module.
<fromoze> s/languajes/language
<Riddell> language packs are broken just now
<Riddell> what happens if you install the hoary langp
<fromoze> I didn't introduce a bug because I thinked it was just the first packages that were compiled without i18n
<Riddell> langauge pack on breezy?  http://dev.kubuntu.org.uk/~jr/kubuntu/hoary-kde342/pool/kde-i18n/kde-i18n-es_3.4.2-0ubuntu0hoary1_all.deb
<Riddell> dpkg --install --force-all kde-i18n-es_3.4.2-0ubuntu0hoary1_all.deb
<fromoze> I'm trying
<fromoze> well, downloading :)
<pef> bye !
<fromoze> Riddell: It look I don't need to force the install
<fromoze> but, to see the changes, I must restart the session, do i?
<fromoze> Riddell: must I restart the computer? The languaje package didn't bring me the problem ()
<Riddell> fromoze: restarting the computer won't do anything over restarting the session
<author> hello all
<fromoze> Riddell: I supoosed that, just may be some tip with the x's font server
<fromoze> Riddell: would you like the boy who's actually in breezy do any experiment?
<Riddell> fromoze: I don't have any ideas at the moment
<fromoze> Riddell: ok ;)
<fromoze> Riddell: but I will remember you the problem if in the release candidates of kubuntu 5.10 the problem is still there  :)
<fromoze> Riddell: and may be I try to found some information about.. 
<Riddell> fromoze: yeah, don't let me forget
<author> wb
<Riddell> tvo: do you have a kio-locate package we can upload?
<Riddell> uploading new versions will be a lot harder once its in main
<tvo> Riddell: I didn't make any new ones
<tvo> Riddell: you mean it's better to fix any bugs and upload it the last moment?
<Riddell> tvo: I just want a tvo package in there before its moved into main
<Riddell> since main is in upstream version freeze
<Riddell> tvo: so I can upload tvo0.1 if you think it's stable enough, or if you have more changes you can make an updated package
<tvo> Riddell: in there == universe?
<Riddell> tvo: yes, kio-locate is currently in universe
<Riddell> but I've requested it be moved to main
<Riddell> so it can be on CDs
<tvo> Riddell: tvo--0.1 is stable, the fixes I have to do are more or less only cosmetic
<Riddell> I'll upload 0.1 nowish then
<Riddell> now-ish
<tvo> ok
<tvo> Riddell: all todos are on wiki, I clean it up a bit and added some comments from kde-apps
<tvo> s/clean/cleaned/
<Riddell> hello venda 
<venda> Riddell: 
<venda> waz up
<Riddell> I'm going on a mad universe upload spree
<venda> Ok
<venda> nothing new in kubuntu-docs yet
<Riddell> venda: did you get breezy installed?
<venda> downloaded the iso, not had time to do the rest :-(
<venda> work, paid work must go first
<Riddell> understandable
#kubuntu-devel 2005-08-10
<Mez> Riddell: breezy kubuntu works fine for me
<Mez> now might be a good time for a kubuntu colony CD?
<Riddell> Mez: seriously?
<Riddell> Mez: like X works and everything?
<Mez> Riddell: other than the whole Firefox fonts are massive
<Mez> theres not a problem
<Riddell> wow
<Mez> as long as you DONT install ubuntu-desktop
* Mez is using breezy atm
<Riddell> what's wrong with ubuntu-desktop?
<Mez> Riddell, broken pacakges all over the place
<Riddell> he he
<Mez> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<Mez>   ubuntu-desktop: Depends: gnomemeeting but it is not going to be installed
<Mez> E: Broken packages
<Mez> but, i got the colony CD installed that
<Mez> it broke
<Mez> so i went into aptitude, and got rid of everything under ubuntu-desktop
<Mez> waited for X to be fixed
<Mez> installed kubuntu-desktop
<Mez> so i'm basically using a kubuntu Breezy 
<Mez> bot a KDE on top of ubuntu
<Mez> s/bot/not/
<Riddell> Mez: did you install from todays daily CD?
<Mez> Riddell, no
<Mez> I installed from colony 2
<Mez> removed everything
<Riddell> ah, so what makes you think X is fixed?
<Mez> updated
<Mez> Riddell, the simple fact that it works for me without any changes
<Mez> and has done for about a week
<Mez> and theres been nothing for X show up in an upgrade/dist-upgrade
<Mez> Riddell, try it
<Mez> :P
<Riddell> I'll try a daily CD tomorrow
<Mez> lol
<Mez> try a netboot install :DS
<Riddell> who is anthony.mercatante on IRC?
<Mez> Tonio
<Mez> IIRC
<Riddell> ah cool
<Riddell> a ktechlab package, impressive
* Riddell sleeps
<lexhider_> what's the plan regarding 3.5 and kubuntu?
<pef> hello !
<author> hi
<OculusAquilae> hi pef
* ..[topic/#kubuntu-devel:author] : Kubuntu 5.04 Released http://www.kubuntu.org/hoary-release.php | https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/Kubuntu || w00t for katapult :D - please idle in #katapult an german channel can be found at #kubuntu-de
<Mez> Riddell: ping
<Riddell> Mez: hi
<Mez> I've found a really weird bug in kate
<Mez> basically on some lines, it'll show the wrong line number
<Mez> for example, line 610, it'll say lin 60
<Riddell> Mez: I'm not at a KDE machine just now, you'll need to remind me later
<pef> bye !
#kubuntu-devel 2005-08-11
<lexhider> any reason kmailcvt isn't a dependency for kubuntu-desktop?
<pef> hello
<tvo> hm, KDE should be capable of opening index.docbook.gz help files isn't it?
<venda> should
<tvo> if I recall correctly, it did so before my holidays..
<tvo> now it doesn't
<venda> khelpcenter should open index.docbook.gz
<tvo> let me check a thing, might be my fault..
<tvo> no, I'm clueless. It used to open the file, now it doesn't
<tvo> it works if I gunzip the file
<venda> bz2
<venda> should work
<tvo> nope
<tvo> I tried some more help files- most of them are plain index.docbook
<tvo> if I gzip them I get "The requested help file could not be found. Check that you have installed the documentation."
<tvo> does apt/dpkg generate a log file somewhere?
<tvo> Riddell: you did have kio-locate installed isn't it?
<tvo> if so, could you type help:/kio-locate/ in konq
<tvo> and tell me if it gives an error or a helppage
<author> wv
<author> wb
<Mez> how do I get kate out fo full screen mode
<carl2> is kynaptic broken?
<carl2> depends libapt-pkg-libc6.3-6-3.9 which is new a virtual package
<tvo> Riddell: ping
<author> http://stream.moulticast.net:8060 <- Radio
<Riddell> tvo: hi
<Riddell> tvo: index.docbook files shouldn't be compressed
<tvo> somehow there is a compressed index.docbook in the .deb I have here
<tvo> and I have no clue as of why it is compressed
<tvo> I've been trying to figure it out, but no success yet
<tvo> Riddell: maybe you've got an idea what to check..
<tvo> Riddell: and the good news: I've almost got a patch for hidden files into KDE
<tvo> (see kde-devel)
<tvo> (mailinglist, that is)
<author> has you fixxed the "media://" problem?  or what did "hidden files" mean?
<tvo> author: with hidden files I meant KDE didn't allow files to be hidden except dotfiles
<tvo> author: I created a patch which allows kioslaves to add an UDS_HIDDEN entry to override the (absence of) the leading dot
<author> oh sorry
<tvo> np
<author> my english wants to be better ;)
<tvo> hehe. I'm not a native english speaker too :)
<author> but yours is better then my 
<tvo> Riddell: you still there?
<Riddell> tvo: no idea why it's gzipped
<Riddell> it's weird
<tvo> that's what I thought. I tried building it with scons, mini-scons, but no gzipped file
<Riddell> are there any newer versions of mini-scons?
<tvo> I don't know, but it shouldn't matter anyway since the scons-mini.tar.bz2 is included in the source package
<tvo> I'll ask ita as soon as he comes online
<tvo> Install file: "doc/en/index.docbook" as "debian/kio-locate/usr/share/doc/kde/HTML/en/kio-locate/index.docbook"
<tvo> ^^ in build log
<tvo> -rw-r--r-- root/root      2484 2005-07-15 21:56:22 ./usr/share/doc/kde/HTML/en/kio-locate/index.docbook.gz
<tvo> it's somewhere between lines 846 and 948 in build log (i386)
<Riddell> it's dh_compress
<Riddell> DEB_COMPRESS_EXCLUDE=.docbook
<Riddell> that's the trick
<Riddell> however it should be an article not a book and part of kioslaves manual
<tvo> ah ok
<tvo> article as in only one page instead of 2 or 3?
<Riddell> dunno, I was just quoting lauri :)
<Riddell> look at other kioslaves
<Riddell> I assume it's the docbook <article> rather than <book>
<tvo> ok, I'll play a bit with it, see what happens
<tvo> I also noticed all kioslaves index.docbooks are together in 1 directory
<Riddell> yeah, but I assume there's a way to do it outwith that
<Riddell> ask on #kde-docs if you get stuck
<tvo> yup, ok, I'll do
<tvo> did you see the uds_hidden.diff patch?
<Riddell> "I like the patch"  from dfaure.  that's a good sign :)
<tvo> yeah that's what I thought too, certainly the "I commit it" part ;)
<tvo> but I've to get it tested / test it first
<tvo> how difficult is it to test it by myself?
<Riddell> is it backwards compatable somehow or will existing ioslaves suddenly show all files until they're modified to use uds_hidden?
<tvo> backwards compatible
<Riddell> how does that work?
<tvo> there's an isHidden() function. INstead of only looking at the dot, it now checks for the m_hidden member,
<tvo> which can be Auto, Hide or Show
<tvo> Auto is the default, if m_hidden == Auto it fall through to the dot-checking code
<tvo> if UDS_HIDDEN is given m_hidden is set to Hide or Show depending on value in m_long of the UDSAtom
<tvo> true = Hide, false = Show
<tvo> so essentially UDS_HIDDEN overrides the dot or the absence thereof
<Riddell> clever clever
<tvo> thanks. (I didn't feel like modifying all ioslaves :)
<tvo> so, how difficult is it to test it by myself (= compiling KDE I suppose?).
<Riddell> not tricky, just time consuming
<tvo> hmm ok, how long do you estimate compile time on an 800 MHz Amd Duron?
<Riddell> get kdelibs 3.5 branch from SVN
<Riddell> couple of hours?
<Riddell> writing a patch without testing it :)  that's pretty impressive
<tvo> ok that's not too bad
<tvo> well writing it not me thinks, rather writing a patch without testing, which has no bugs at all when finally tested ;)
<tvo> I'll test tomorrow, my PC is too noisy to keep it on while sleeping
<Riddell> for more pretty output use unsermake -p
<Riddell> that has a little % indicator
<tvo> that's cool
<Riddell> very
<tvo> Riddell: a new kio-locate release should be finished before 11th isn't it?
<tvo> or are you delaying kubuntu release if KDE 3.5 is not yet released?
<author> http://jrepin.blogspot.com/2005/07/jlps-kde-35-previews-part-1.html
<author> amazing screens
<author> from kde 3.5
<Riddell> 11th is feature freeze, but kio-slave is still in universe
<author> "Stability of this prebeta version is very good."
<Riddell> I should hassle the authorities to get it into main before then
<Riddell> tvo: no, we can't delay breezy alas
<Riddell> but 3.5 should be in backports
<Riddell> if Mez agrees :)
<tvo> ok, was just checking..
<Riddell> yeah, it's a shame
<Mez> Riddell, if you can help me make it possible for both
<Riddell> without the C++ transition it should be a lot easier
<Mez> Riddell, yes, but - are you on about bp'ing to hoary or breezy
#kubuntu-devel 2005-08-12
* tvo compiles kdelibs..
<author> re
<Mez> re?
<author> its mean
<Mez> ??
<author> " i'm back"
<author> ;)
<author> search google oder wikipedia
<sebas> Searching for "re" probably isn't useful.
<author> then search for "irc channel and re"
<author> at google ;)
<sebas> Still not useful :)
<author> grgr :)
* sebas bitches.
<author> /author stands not for this words
<sebas> :>
<Mez> sebas, watch yopurn language
<sebas> Mez: What's wrong with it?
<Mez> It can be considered as cursing
<sebas> By people who have nothing better to do, probably.
<author> *rofl*
<author> lol this is the kubuntu-devel channel :D
<Mez> Riddell, ping
<author> "re"
<Mez> Riddell, unping
* ..[topic/#kubuntu-devel:author] : Kubuntu 5.04 Released http://www.kubuntu.org/hoary-release.php | https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/Kubuntu || w00t for katapult :D - please idle in #katapult |Deutsche User treffen Sich auf #kubuntu-de
<OculusAquilae> Riddell: We have a german kubuntu-channel, too, now
* ..[topic/#kubuntu-devel:OculusAquilae] : Kubuntu 5.04 Released http://www.kubuntu.org/hoary-release.php | https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/Kubuntu || w00t for katapult :D - please idle in #katapult
#kubuntu-devel 2005-08-13
<Mez> Riddell, ping
<Riddell> Mez: hi
<Mez> Riddell: I did a rebuild fo kynaptic against the new apt ABI
<Mez> wanna sponsor it
<Riddell> Mez: sure
<Mez> Riddell, just uploading now :D
<Mez> http://dev.kubuntu.org.uk/~mez/kynaptic/
<Mez> I'll let you know when it's uploaded
<Riddell> tvo: interesting http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=106066
<tvo> Riddell: thanks, will adapt kio-locate docs too
<Mez> Riddell, uploaded
<Mez> http://dev.kubuntu.org.uk/~mez/kynaptic/
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> kornbluth.freenode.net
<Mez> Riddell: you get the link to the upload?
<Riddell> Mez: yeah got it, any changes made or just a rebuild?
<tvo> yo, got kdelibs and kdebase compiled.. so now running 3.4.1 and 3.5..
<tvo> off to test my patch..
<Mez> Riddell: I've come accross a sort of, but in kde-systemsettings
<Riddell> bug?
<Mez> yeah
<Mez> when i click anything, it resizes the window to smaller than it's contents
<Mez> and then when i try to maximise, it just shows the main screen of KDESystemsettings outside of where the window bporders previously were
<Mez> lemme upload a screeny
<Riddell> weird, I don't see that at all
<Mez> Riddell
<Mez> locad up kdesystemsettings
<Mez> then maximise it
<Mez> s/locad/load/
<Mez> then
<Mez> couble clikc an icon and see what happens
<Mez> s/couble clikc/double click
<Mez> see it now ?
<Mez> http://dev.kubuntu.org.uk/~mez/screenies/bug1.png
<Riddell> I can't recreate that
<Riddell> curious
<mart> Riddell: ping?
<Riddell> mart: hi
<mart> Riddell: did you notice the .la files disappearing from breezy libxrender-dev...?
<Riddell> oh yes
<mart> kinda makes compiling kde stuff hard, or...?
<Riddell> something still trying to use it?
<mart> I think so, I tried to compile showimg the other day
<Riddell> which version?
<mart> not sure... apt-get source ... && debuild ... 
<mart> it wasn't installing, so I thought I'd try to install it myself
<mart> showimg-0.9.4.1
<Riddell> gosh, it's not even been recompiled for new KDE
<Riddell> "Rebuild for new C++ ABI"  but it wasn't
<mart> oops
<mart> so, in general, kde stuff doesn't require x.org libtool files?
<Riddell> depends how the library package has been made
* Riddell tries recompiling kipi
<Riddell> bah, libkonq also still uses libXrender.la
<Riddell> and can't compile kdebase just now because there's no xmkmf
<mart> ok, I seem to be having some success compiling bits of koffice with unsermake, but using debuild will take that out of my path
<mart> "Bummer", said Dougall.
<Riddell> mart: will take what out?
<mart> using debuild will take unsermake out of my path
<mart> it cleans the environment first
<Riddell> where is unsermake?
<mart>  /opt/kde/kdenonbeta, or something
<Riddell> apt-get install unsermake  will put it in /usr/bin
<mart> Selecting previously deselected package automake1.4. :-o
<mart> looks to be using autotools still - I think unsermake has to be around when make -f Makefile.cvs is run, i.e. before the tarball is made
<mart> will see if it links...
<mart>  /bin/sed: can't read /usr/lib/libXrender.la: No such file or directory :(
<Riddell> what's that error on?
<mart> I guess it's the final link step
<Riddell> compiling what?
<mart> http://rafb.net/paste/results/FRRJD829.html
<mart> showimg
<Riddell> yes, I've uploaded a new build of kipi but libkonq still wants to use libXrender.la
<Riddell> and I can't upload a new kdebase for libkonq because there's no xmkmf currently
<mart> ah, I see the problem now
<Riddell> you can try editing libkonq.la manaually and replacing libXrender.la with -lXrender
<mart> Riddell: it builds!
<mart> had to do the same with Xcursor
<mart> Riddell: btw, had you thought of using showimg as the default image viewer?
<Riddell> what's the advantage over gwenview?
* fromoze prefers showimg options
<mart> in no particular order: showimg uses more space by default for the picture, which is normally what you want (gwenview layout seems to waste space); wheel button works for moving between images; easier to zoom in showimg; 
<fromoze> I haven't use showimg for a while, but I remember that it may be lighter and it remember me irfanview more than other image viewers in linux (and has a nice icon xD)
<fromoze> But, now I use gwenview because I thinked it was the 'official' kde-viewer and I'm happy too (the one I don't like is kuickshow) 
<fromoze> My 2 cents :)
<Riddell> sadly kuickshow is still the official KDE image viewer
<fromoze> may be okular will replace it? or is just a document viewer? -i'll see the web
<Riddell> okular is for pdf/ps/dvi etc
<OculusAquilae> hi Riddell
<OculusAquilae> do you know about our german irc-channel #kubuntu-de ?
<je4d> Riddell: how do i get my kcrashdialog backtraces and debug output back?
<je4d> Riddell: uh, nevermind.. the backtrace wasn't there because it was SIGABRT, and the debug's available after compiling from svn
<Riddell> there's also kdelibs4c2-dbg with all the debugging symbols
<je4d> Riddell: is that in breezy only? I get "couldn't find package"
* je4d finds kdelibs4-dbg
<Riddell> je4d: kdelibs4 gained a c2 in breezy
<Riddell> you need to set LD_LOAD_PATH with -dbg packages or the like
<je4d> Riddell: ok, thanks
#kubuntu-devel 2005-08-14
<lexhider> Riddell: r u there?
<Kmorph> Hello
<tvo> Riddell: w00t, uds_hidden patch is committed :)
<Riddell> well done tvo :)
<tvo> thanks
<Mez> well done?
<Mez> what did you do tvo?
<tvo> got this patch accepted into KDE --> http://home.casema.nl/vollebregt/soc/uds_hidden.diff
<tvo> with it, kioslaves can override (the absence of) a leading dot
<tvo> and as such, override whether a file should be hidden/shown
<tvo> Riddell: did you have any layout in mind for the search bar on about:konqueror?
<tvo> or should I just try a bit?
<tvo> Riddell: and can I use JavaScript?
<tvo> since an user could disable it..
<tvo> nm, I think I'll figure out how to do it without JS
<Mez> WANTED: very brave user with Ubuntu hoary who doesnt mind reinstalling
<Mez> Riddell, is dev.kubuntu.org.uk down?
<Riddell> Mez: nope
<Mez> Riddell: I'm timing out on SSH/web
<Riddell> try a traceroute
<allee> Mez: I've an empty partion. Or is there danger that it screws up my other 6 OS partions?
<Mez> allee :D we'll see for np
<allee> so plain/fresh kubuntu is enough? or should I add more stuff before I try you highly-experimental pkgs?
<allee> Mez: btw. what should I install, where can I pick it up?  
<Mez> you need gnome :D
<allee> Mez: you dare to ask here ;)  We'll I can add ubuntu-desktop if that helps.
<Mez> allee, was an amsg
* allee started kubuntu hoary installer
<Mez> lol
<Mez> Riddell, what package is tracert in
<allee> btw. Mez wasn't it you how ad problem with digikam tagging?  FWIW I could reproduce it
<sebas> Mez: traceroute (tracert is the windows equivalent IIRC)
<Mez> allee, yes
<Mez> bash: traceroute: command not found
<sebas> sudo apt-get install traceroute
<sebas> It lives in /usr/bin/ here.
<allee> Mez:  apt-get install mtr # is worth a try too
<Mez> traceroute to dev.kubuntu.org.uk (84.19.224.139), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets
<Mez>  1  * * *
<Mez>  2  10.218.199.254 (10.218.199.254)  14.358 ms * *
<Mez>  3  * * *
<Mez>  4  * * *
* Mez pokes seth_k 
<fromoze> O_O
<fromoze> have your read about opensuse?
<fromoze> I'm surprised about the date to the 10.0 release; late september, just before ubuntu/kubuntu breezy...
<fromoze> may be suse looks to ubuntu/kubuntu as a oponent? 
<allee> fromoze: suse releases twice a year too.  Is september release unusual?
<fromoze> I dunno... just reading about OpenSuse :P
<jjesse> can i ask a simple question, are there any colony cd's for breezy and kubuntu?
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> kornbluth.freenode.net
<author> hi
<jpatrick> hi
<author> bist du dieser jj
<author> ""
<jpatrick> ?
<jpatrick> 'are you this'?
<author> sry..
<tvo> Riddell: http://johanneswilm.isasecret.com/TC1000/0032-fix_rotated_randr.diff
<Riddell> tvo: remind me tomorrow please, I've bad cold this evening
<tvo> Riddell: ok
#kubuntu-devel 2006-08-07
<nixternal> Riddell: sorry to bother you, but this should be the last time...is there a location for the specifics on the "Laptop Buttons Support" ? mailing list? wiki page?
<Riddell> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+spec/kubuntu-laptop-buttons
<Riddell> nixternal: you should say that it's currently in the stage of "works for us" but feedback from more laptops is welcome
<nixternal> sweet...will get that posted as well
<Riddell> abattoir: oem-config seems to be working, up until the Finish at least
<goldenear> Riddell: Is there any webpage about edgy acpi management and changes from dapper ?
<goldenear> will edgy support suspend2 ?
<goldenear> This is the only thing that works on my new asus notebook (thanks to the patched ubuntu kernel)
<Riddell> goldenear: I'm not sure, sebas might know more about that
<Riddell> benc would make the decision I guess
<goldenear> ok, I'll ask sebas tomorrow :)
<goldenear> thanks
<Riddell> abattoir: I get erros when running the gtk frontend http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19898
<Riddell> and similar with the kde frontend
<yuriy> KDM theme customised or already enabled, not touching kdmrc ...   <== am i missing out on something?
<Riddell> abattoir: you have the #self.dbfilter = timezone.Timezone(self) and user lines commented out, presumably you have a reason for that
<Riddell> yuriy: no, it's already got the kubuntu theme set (unless you've edited it yourself)
<Riddell> abattoir: you're missing the self.current_page = None bit in the run() while loop, that's what allows the programme to exit
<yuriy> also, i'm still not sure what's wrong with my wineconfig.desktop that it doesn't show up in the new system settings
<Riddell> otherwise it'll keep running the mainloop 
<Riddell> yuriy: what Categories does it have?
<yuriy> Categories=Qt;KDE;X-KDE-settings-system;
<Riddell> the old system settings had 
<Riddell>                 <Include>
<Riddell>                         <Category>X-KDE-settings-system</Category>
<Riddell> but the new one doesn't, which is what sime was saying about needing a general put everything category
<Riddell> although I'm not sure what's wrong with having them in Advanced->system administration
<Riddell> Sime: you need to put class="showonplanet" to have the images appear on planet
<yuriy> Riddell: unless the kubuntu guidance package has one that's modified from SVN, Sime's userconfig has the same categories
<yuriy> and it shows up
<Riddell> yuriy: it gets listed explicitly in /etc/xdg/menus/system-settings.menu  <Filename>kde-mountconfig.desktop</Filename>
<Riddell> yuriy: so for a quick fix just edit that file and add your .desktop file, but to fix properly we should add back the Category line in my opinion
<yuriy> Riddell: anyways, I was thinking it would be more appropriate under "advanced user settings" (or elsewhere? opinions?)
<yuriy> what would be the category for that?
<Riddell> yuriy: that's the one I'm looking at, advanced -> system 
<Riddell> when does summer of code end?
<yuriy> 21st
* yuriy has no life until school starts
<omeow> whew
<omeow> It's been quite the productive day for konversation. :)
<Riddell> omeow: how's that?
<omeow> I filed quite a few bugs and helped test lots of things fixed and added.
<Riddell> anything cool coming in 0.19?
<omeow> a tree view mode
<omeow> http://konversation.kde.org/wiki/Plans_for_0.20 basically
<Riddell> so a channel list down the side?
<omeow> Yes.
<omeow> I won't be using it though. I like the horizontal tab bar better.
<nixternal> Riddell: here is the first draft of the Knot 2 Release statement for Kubuntu ->  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyEft/Knot2/Kubuntu
<nixternal> i still need to add information, but the layout and images are there
<Riddell> nixternal: groovy
<nixternal> hehe, how about rocking?
<Riddell> very
<nixternal> stuck in the 70's
<Riddell> those "Wallpaper & Color Scheme" need resized to be smaller
<nixternal> ya
<nixternal> i kind of thought the same
<Riddell> and a link to somewhere to gie feedback
<Riddell> nixternal: system settings, point to Sime's blog, also say that there's a couple of layout issues currently and we'll fix it to be link sime's blog's image
<nixternal> ok, i will create a feedback page, or is there already a feedback page?
<Riddell> nixternal: maybe make https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Artwork/Incoming/Kubuntu-Edgy-Ideas-Feedback
<Riddell> with a link to https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Artwork/Incoming/Kubuntu-Edgy-Ideas
<Riddell> "Easy Zeroconf Tickbox" the widgets needs highlighting somehow, circle around it or something
<nixternal> you are talking under the "General" tab where it says 'Enable Zeroconf network browsing'?
<Riddell> yes
<nixternal> gotcha
<Riddell> "shareprinter.png 
<Riddell> hmm, no
<Riddell> "image displays the pop up window" needs something about how it's perfectly safe to ignore the warning if you trust your local network
<nixternal> ok, i didn't get a warning...but i will add that as well
<Riddell> final image points to edgy translation, but rosetta doesn't have edgy translations yet, change it to the equivalent dapper page
<nixternal> no problem..and i will leave a note letting people know that once the translations for edgy are complete, then the page will link correctly
<Riddell> s/complete/imported into rosetta/
<Riddell> ba, kdebase failed to compile
<nixternal> cool
<nixternal> and not cool about kdebase ;(
<nixternal> you have a link to Sime's blog?
<nixternal> got it ;)
<nixternal> Systemsettings usability work for Kubuntu's Eft
<leonardovaz> Riddell: i don't if it is in kubuntu's todo list, but why don't we have knemo by default?
<Riddell> leonardovaz: because knemo requires setup
<leonardovaz> hmmm...
<Riddell> and it's not integrated with other tools
<Riddell> ideal solution is knetworkmanager
<leonardovaz> i understand. and it would bring tons of things 
<Riddell> except that has issues
<leonardovaz> do you knetstats?
<Riddell> I don't know of it
<leonardovaz> wait
<Riddell> knetload?
<leonardovaz> http://knetstats.sourceforge.net/
<Riddell> that is very cool but it's a geek only thing
<leonardovaz> i know... 
<leonardovaz> last week I distributed some kubuuntu CDs to my coleagues at work
<Riddell> knetstats looks interesting, make a package and we'll take a look :)
<leonardovaz> and one of them who uses XP asked me "how can I know if I have internet connection?" 
<Riddell> it's a fair question
<Riddell> knetworkconf often gets that wrong too
<nixternal> Riddell: i went ahead and did everything you requested so far, except change the images..i will get to them in a bit..i have to give a lecture on Konversation for the Classroom, so I will be busy for the next hour or so
<nixternal> i will do the resizing, as well as point to the dapper translation page
<Riddell> great stuff nixternal 
<nixternal> cool, glad you like it
<abattoir> Riddell: around?
<abattoir> Riddell: ok, anyways, i guess its too late for you...(if you havent already slept)
<nixternal> Riddell: if you are still awake   ->   https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/dapper/+translations
<nixternal> that is the image you want for the translations page?
<nixternal> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/dapper/+sources/kdebase/+translate
<nixternal> actually that is the page there...im going to keep the current image, however I am going to link to that page so they can see what it will look like when completed!
<nixternal> umm...is the sharing of printers new to Edgy only, or new to KDE 3.5.4?
<nixternal> actually...it can't be new to Edgy, as I have it in Dapper
<Tm_T> good morning
<Hobbsee> hi all :)
<Hobbsee> hi Tm_T 
<Tm_T> Hobbsee :)
<Hobbsee> Tm_T: what should i put on the agenda?
* Hobbsee hasnt thought about it yet.
<Tm_T> personal agenda? or what?
<Hobbsee> !release
<ubotu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
* Hobbsee wonders when knot 2 is out.
<Hobbsee> !schedule
<ubotu> Ubuntu uses a strict timetable for releases, which means that sometimes newly released programs miss the timetable. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases for more. Edgy schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseSchedule
<nixternal> Hobbsee: soon, i am working on the release notes now ;)
<Hobbsee> nixternal: nice :)
<Tm_T> uuh
<Hobbsee> nixternal: do we know more details than that?  presumably this week...
<Tm_T> I wonder if edgy is more usable when install it instead of upgrading
<nixternal> thats about it per Riddell
<Hobbsee> Tm_T: quite likely.  i have all sorts of rubbish on here.
<Hobbsee> nixternal: right
<Tm_T> :p
<nixternal> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyEft/Knot2/Kubuntu
<nixternal> that is what I am currently working on
<nixternal> the "Easy Printer Sharing Menu Item" as I currently have it, isn't new..actually it is in Dapper right now
<nixternal> there has to be something other than that to make it "Easy Printer Sharing"
<Hobbsee> nice
<Hobbsee> well, yeah.
<Hobbsee> it's less of a pain, anyway
<nixternal> the current information though isn't Edgy specific..as I can do exactly the same with Dapper...so if there is a new easier way to printer share in Edgy, what is it?
<Hobbsee> nixternal: actually, i think you'll find that the port message is slightly different
* Hobbsee remembered discussing such a thing with Riddell, over good wording of it.
<nixternal> that i did notice, however what makes it new and easier?
<Tm_T> ugh, I'll install new system to my sisters laptop
<Hobbsee> i dont think it does.  well, i havent noticed, but dont tend to look
* Hobbsee doenst print much.
<nixternal> there is still a few days before release, so i can poke Riddell tomorrow when he awakes
<nixternal> hehe me either
<Hobbsee> bah.  sleep's overrated :P
<Tm_T> I afraid I have to put windowmaker or equiv instead of KDE ;(
<Hobbsee> Tm_T: oh ewww.  why?
<Tm_T> Hobbsee: well, 128M ram and damn slow HD
<Hobbsee> Tm_T: hmmm...yeah, okay.
<Tm_T> that means, when swap got hit, trrr--trrrrr---trrr-trrr, *bling* xterm is open finally ;)
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> Tm_T: run it as a server install?
<Tm_T> well, I prolly install minimum system and then apt-get what is needed
* Hobbsee searches for chocolate.
<nixternal> crimsun: what are you attacking on Knot2 right now?
<Tm_T> trying to keep services etc as minimum as possible
<crimsun> take a guess.
<nixternal> printing i hope ;)
<Tm_T> =)
<nixternal> im guessing proofing though
<Hobbsee> :'( no more chocolate
<Hobbsee> crimsun: sound stuff?
<nixternal> omg Hobbsee i am sick of choco right now
<Tm_T> now shower while I'm backupping personal files from lappy ->
<nixternal> heh, forgot about sound stuff as well ;)
* Hobbsee will have to go home for chocolate :(
<crimsun> Knot2/Kubuntu proofed.
<Tm_T> Hobbsee: don't talk about chocolate =)
<Hobbsee> Tm_T: but...but...i want chocolate :(
<nixternal> thanks crimsun, as you will have a lot more to do, as that was just run 1, and im sure there is more to come ;)
<Tm_T> Hobbsee: I just ate chocolate&coffee cake for breakfast :(
<Tm_T> I don't feel good
<Hobbsee> Tm_T: now that is scary.
<Tm_T> yeah, leftovers from weddingparty
<Tm_T> can't hate expert installation
<Tm_T> hi abattoir 
<abattoir> hello again, Tm_T :)
<Hobbsee> hi all
<kwwii_> moin
<Hobbsee> hey kwwii_!
<Tm_T> AGH
<Hobbsee> hi Tm_T.  what's up?
<Tm_T> just noticed, even expert install didn't ask packages I like to install
<Hobbsee> ah
<Tm_T> it did ask a lot other questions as it should
<Tm_T> so now I have full Kubuntu install
<Tm_T> mooh, I waited 5 min to see even kmenu open =)
<Tm_T> oh well, I just install wmaker and then start uninstall all unneeded services
<kwwii_> hi Hobsee
<Tm_T> hi kwwii_ 
<kwwii_> my router has been playing games with me the last few days
<kwwii_> although I am not sure if it is my router or my provider
<kwwii_> things are messed up here
<Tm_T> kwwii_: you should remember to talk nice and feed it
<kwwii_> maybe the CIA are listening to me
<kwwii_> wow, that killed the conversation, now everyone is scared :p
<nixternal> lol
<nixternal> kwwii_: excellent work on the artwork for Knot 2
<nixternal> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyEft/Knot2/Kubuntu    this is a taste of the future release, and your work is there...please look over the "feedback" for artwork and let me know if that is ok, or if you want it elsewhere
<kwwii_> nixternal: I'll do that now
<Tm_T> :)
<kwwii_> nixternal: dude, that page is amazing
<kwwii_> wow
<Tm_T> kwwii_: you already have fixed version of that glassy kubuntu logo background thing?
<kwwii_> I am stunned
<nixternal> why thank you!
<kwwii_> Tm_T: erm, not sure I know what you mean
<nixternal> it only looks pretty cuz of your colors ;)
<freeflying> kwwii_: the wallpaper in edgy is nice  :)  I like it  
<kwwii_> freeflying: cool, good to hear that!
<Tm_T> kwwii_: http://www.tm-travolta.net/pics/art/KUB1-purp-01.png
<nixternal> +1 as well on the wallpaper
<nixternal> at least it isn't bubbles ;)
<Tm_T> kwwii_: don't even try to say I didn't say clear! ;)
<Hobbsee> Tm_T: /me drools
<Hobbsee> now *that* does look cool!
<Tm_T> Hobbsee: see? ubuntu logo there
<Hobbsee> yep
<Tm_T> terrible ;)
<nixternal> oh my sweet jesus i just flipped out of my chair at that beautiful image
<Tm_T> blame kwwii, I just made background
<kwwii_> Tm_T: the original pic was rendered....how did you want it fixed? I know what you are talking about, but I am still unsure as to what you want. :-)
<Tm_T> kwwii_: kubuntu logo instead of ubuntu one
<Tm_T> just a small detail
<kwwii_> Tm: well, to be honest, it might take a little more than a week, as I loaned the computer that has the file on it to a friend...I totally forgot about it but I can take care of that when I get the file back (sorry for the wait). how did you plan to use that? I love the pic, but cannot figure out where we could use it
<kwwii_> I have different renderings with the correct logo, they are not quite as nice, but the might do as well...I'll send them to you later if you give me your email address
<kwwii_> I have a few things to do in the city this morning and have to leave soon...but I will be back later this afternoon/evening
<Tm_T> kwwii_: it's not busy issue, just if I play around it some day and get something releaseable
<Tm_T> then I might show it off in k-l.o
<kwwii_> the next time you see me, I'll have posted the pics that I have on my server, after that I can edit the exact pic you mean and we can go from there ;-)
<Tm_T> kwwii_: thanks, you're precious :)
<kwwii_> Tm_T: I try to do my best :-)
* kwwii_ cooks breakfast
<danimo> moin
<Hobbsee> hi danimo 
<danimo> heya Hobbsee
<danimo> ls
<danimo> upps :)
* kwwii_ hands danimo a coffee
<danimo> kwwii_: thanks dude, if only I drank coffee...
<danimo> kwwii_: moin btw
<kwwii_> hehe, I do not drink coffee either :p
* Hobbsee doesnt drink coffee.
<danimo> kwwii_, Hobbsee: so what is your way to get going when you have to get up early?
<kwwii_> danimo: a shower
<kwwii_> then a really cold cola
<kwwii_> and a cigarette :p
<danimo> kwwii_: heh, same here. I'm a i18n("bekennender Warmduscher")
<danimo> kwwii_: but no cigarette and no cola :)
<kwwii_> hehe
<Hobbsee_> what'd i miss?
<danimo> Hobbsee: a confession :)
<Hobbsee> danimo: ah.  who and waht?
<kwwii_> well, danima and I admitted that we are both "warmduscher"
<Hobbsee> which is?
<kwwii_> figure that out and get back to me
<danimo> Hobbsee: (hihi, "danima". talking about people who cannot use tab completion ;)
<Hobbsee> danimo: oh, thanks for the recursion stuff, btw
<danimo> Hobbsee: hehe, did it help you or what?
<Hobbsee> danimo: yeah.  we covered it in lectures today :P
<Hobbsee> he took an hour to explain what you did in about 10 mins.
<danimo> Hobbsee: I hope you profitted then
<Hobbsee> danimo: :)
<Hobbsee> danimo: sure, i wrote the stuff for the tutorial in an hour later during the lecture :P
<danimo> Hobbsee: great!
<danimo> Hobbsee: I never understood recursions before uni. my school teacher constantly failed at explaining how to properly construct them
<Hobbsee> heh
<Hobbsee> hah.  found the translation
<danimo> Hobbsee: well, once you find the escape condition it's all cake
<Hobbsee> danimo: yeah, exactly
<crimsun> did your instructor approach recursion from a procedural or a functional perspective?
<danimo> Hobbsee: so what is it?
* Hobbsee doesnt like writing infinite loops much.
<Hobbsee> crimsun: he did it from a mangling perspecive.
<danimo> Hobbsee: heh, ideally they are not inifinite
<crimsun> probably the former, then.
<Hobbsee> yeah, exactly
<danimo> Hobbsee: C++, right?
<Hobbsee> danimo: yes
<danimo> Hobbsee: procedural then
<danimo> Hobbsee: what did you find? the english term for "warmduscher"? :)
<Hobbsee> danimo: wimp or something.  cant look back, as firefox is throwing a large cow over opening a big file
<danimo> Hobbsee: yes, but it also has a literal meaning.
<danimo> Hobbsee: kwwii and I figured we both take a warm shower as a coffee substitute
<danimo> Hobbsee: which is what a "warmduscher" means :)
<Hobbsee> ah
<danimo> Hobbsee: not hot, not cold, just pleasantly warm
<danimo> Hobbsee: if you need a german word btw: just use leo: in konq or in alt+f2
<Hobbsee> ahhh...
* Hobbsee just uses google, usually
<Hobbsee> or can translate it
<danimo> leo has been invaluable for me ever since
<omeow> Hobbsee, http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=131956
<Ubugtu> KDE bug 131956 in general "kickban available from context menu, but /kickban returns an error" [Wishlist,Resolved: fixed]  
<omeow> It wasn't in konvi before, apparently.
<Hobbsee> omeow: cool :)
<Hobbsee> it certainly was, because i used it :P
<omeow> Well, then Sho changed it to wishlist thinking it wasn't. 
<Hobbsee> omeow: likely.  oh well.
<Hobbsee> it's fixed, i'm happy :)
* Hobbsee just wants her feature implemented :)
<Lure> nixternal: what you are doing here is really great! - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyEft/Knot2/Kubuntu
<Hobbsee> hey Lure, how are you doing?
<Lure> Hobbsee: ok, and you?
<Hobbsee> Lure: yeah, okay, been uploading some other people's stuff, or just finding it fails to build
<Hobbsee> work soon :(
<nixternal> thanks Lure!  with the help of the dev's and of course Riddell is what really makes that great, i just do some snapshots and type up some words ;)
<Lure> I can send you new soundkonverter, which raphink and Tonio_ did not respond yet ;-)
<Hobbsee> Lure: to whom?  oh, to upload?
<Hobbsee> Lure: main or universe?
<nixternal> hey, i just used 'leo -g warmduscher' and it said 'milksop', 'mollycoddle', and 'wimp'
<nixternal> lol
<Hobbsee> Lure: meeting on thursday this week, 2100 UTC.  you're in the kcc, arent you?
<Lure> nixternal: this is as important as doing the stuff - if we do not get message through, we do not get feedback early enough
* Hobbsee can never remember.
<Hobbsee> true
<Lure> nixternal: not everybody install each preview, but they may read nice announcement
<nixternal> true, glad I could help out...and yes Hobbsee, i know i have a manual merge, one eye open right now, tomorrow/today actually most definitiely ;)
<Lure> Hobbsee: I not in kcc and not sure if I will be able to attend (have some business partners to entertain that evening)
<Hobbsee> Lure: ah okay
* Hobbsee has forgotten one kcc member.
<Lure> Hobbsee: allee, toma, Riddell? ;-)
<Hobbsee> me, Riddell, tonio_, raphink, toma....
<Hobbsee> allee, that's ti.
<Hobbsee> *it
<nixternal> actually, it was imbrandon who said something about my manual merge earlier, sorry Hobbsee ;)
<Hobbsee> nixternal: actually, i think i mentioned it first to him :P  but yeah :P
<nixternal> ahhhh, i had something whitty to say right there im sure, but it just escaped me
<nixternal> ;)
<Hobbsee> hah
<nixternal> probably safer that way, i hate that pointy stick ;)
<nixternal> Guten Morgen!
<nixternal> dude, leo is cool!
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> but my pointy stick is fun!
<Hobbsee> nixternal: i could bludgeon you with my baseball bat, if you'd prefer :P
<nixternal> hmm, let me get back to you on that one ;)
<Hobbsee> haha
<Hobbsee> actually, i'm known to be kinda violent.  i ended up shoving my boss into the corner of a cash register, and trying to hit him over the head yesterday.
<Hobbsee> :P
<Hobbsee> he deserved it though.
<freeflying_> anyone can use k3b under edgy?
<freeflying_> seems the permission need correct
<danimo> Hobbsee: and you're still working for him? :)
<danimo> moin el :)
<el> moin danimo 
<omeow> Hi el.
<el> hi omeow 
<omeow> kudos on the system settings redesign. 
<omeow> I pointed out a flaw earlier, but riddel told me that is was already known. :)
<omeow> (users having to do two searches if they want to search for something, one in general and one in advanced)
<omeow> Would be quite confusing if that was left the way it was.
<Riddell> abattoir: hi
<abattoir> Riddell: hello :)
<abattoir> Riddell: i read your messages...
<abattoir> Riddell: isnt 'self.current_page = None' called only during the 'user config' step?
<Riddell> abattoir: yes
<Riddell> which is the last page
<Riddell> so it means the programme exists after that page
<abattoir> Riddell: but, for the first page, the language and location one, the data is loaded, for the second one, the keyboard page, it isnt... doesnt that mean, the UI must be interrupted after the language step?
<Riddell> abattoir: keyboard doesn't get loaded on the gtk frontend for me either
<abattoir> Riddell: oh, really? it gets loaded here...
<abattoir> Riddell: could it be possible that i made a mistake during packaging... which could cause that....
<abattoir> ?
<Riddell> could be, I get the debconf error I pointed you to
<abattoir> Riddell: yes, i get that too...
<abattoir> Riddell: i thought i'd ask Kamion about it after i finish this
<abattoir> Riddell: shall i upload the version of oem-config contain my changes(Kamion's code only)? or would you prefer branching it and packaging it yourself?
<abattoir> *that doesnt contain
<abattoir> *my changes
<Riddell> abattoir: I think the version you've uploaded is fine
<Riddell> abattoir: do you know which of the d-i/source  .debs and .udebs need installed?
<abattoir> Riddell: isnt it similar to ubiquity, where you need the backend and either or both frontends? or are you asking something else
<abattoir> Riddell: I have the oem-config_1.0_amd64.deb , oem-config-gtk_1.0_all.deb and oem-config-kde_1.0_all.deb installed
<Riddell> abattoir: what version of localechooser-data do you have?
<abattoir> localechooser-data_1.20ubuntu5
<abattoir> Riddell: sorry, its localechooser-data_1.20ubuntu4
<seaLne> morning
<Riddell> abattoir: my localechooser-data misses the SUPPORTED-short file
<Riddell> do I need oem-config-keyboard?
<abattoir> oem-config-keyboard?
<Riddell> guess not
<abattoir> there is a keyboard.py file in components... you mean that?
<abattoir> if you mean a package, no there is none that i'm aware of
<Riddell> abattoir: could you upload your localechooser-data .deb
<abattoir> Riddell: sure... one sec
<abattoir> Riddell: http://muse.19inch.net/~abattoir/localechooser-data_1.20ubuntu4_all.deb
<Riddell> abattoir: could you look in /var/cache/debconf/config.dat and tell me what the owner of console-keymaps-at/keymap is
<abattoir> Riddell: ok, one sec
<abattoir> Riddell: 'console-data'
<Riddell> what version of console-data do you have?
<Riddell> abattoir: 
<abattoir> Riddell: 20060609ubuntu2
<Riddell> me too
<Riddell> but nothing in debconf
<abattoir> Riddell: you mean debconf doesnt read it or something?
<Riddell> well there's no entries in config.dat
<Riddell> for it
<Riddell> maybe it's one of these udebs
<abattoir> Riddell: so from what i read just now, udebs 'cant be installed in a normal system' ?
<Riddell> console-keymaps-at_20060609ubuntu2_all.udeb looks like it
<abattoir> Riddell: so how do you install a udeb?
<Riddell> dunno
<Riddell> abattoir: what is your setup for working with this?  I'm just using a chroot
<abattoir> Riddell: i directly run it on my amd64 edgy install
<Riddell> which should be just the same
<abattoir> sorry... kwin crashed :(
<Riddell> abattoir: ok, I've got it running now
<Riddell> needed to compile the latest console-data
<abattoir> Riddell: the gtk one?
<Riddell> yes
* abattoir hopes its both 
<Riddell> I see the problem in the kde one, something isn't calling filteredcommand.run()
<Riddell> for the dbfilter
<Riddell> now I just have to work out what should be calling that :)
<abattoir> Riddell: hmmm, so you mean b/w language and keyboard steps?
<Riddell> abattoir: when you first load the gtk frontend it goes into the main loop then it calls run() in language.py
<Riddell> that run() is missing from the kde-ui
<Riddell> but I'm not sure what's calling it
* Riddell wonders how to get a backtrace in python
<Riddell> ah hah
<Riddell> abattoir: you need watch_debconf_fd and watch_debconf_fd_helper
<imbrandon> import traceback
<Riddell> imbrandon: then what?
<imbrandon> to traceback python
<Riddell> imbrandon: I want to do print traceback
<imbrandon> hold on 
<imbrandon> http://cssed.sourceforge.net/docs/pycssed_developers_guide-html-0.1/x139.html
<imbrandon> ^^ that might work ( it outputs to stderr , console )
<Riddell> imbrandon: thanks
<imbrandon> the code snip, not the project
<abattoir> Riddell: hmmm... i was hoping it wasnt that :'(
<abattoir> Riddell: what do i do w/ the gobject things?
<Riddell> abattoir: you should be able to copy that out of ubiquity
<Riddell> abattoir: it's slightly different in qt, you need to keep track of the filter to call and you need one watch per signal type
<abattoir> Riddell: oh... ok, i'll try copying some of your ubiquity code then ;)
<Riddell> you need to keep track of the processes
<Riddell> self.debconf_callbacks[from_debconf]  = process_input
<Riddell> that stores which callback to call
<Riddell> but otherwise it's much the same
<Riddell> I expect that code can be copied and pasted from ubiquity
<abattoir> Riddell: i need to make some modifications.... 
<Riddell> why?
<abattoir> Riddell: 1. i dont think all of it is needed... i.e oem-config has no 'watch_debconf_fd_helper_read/write/exception...
<Riddell> abattoir: as I say that's there because of qt
<Riddell> qt needs separate signals for each watch type
<abattoir> Riddell: oh, so i should copy those functions too ?
<Riddell> gtk doesn't so the gtk frontend only has one watch method
<Riddell> yes
<abattoir> aah, ok....
<abattoir> Riddell: yay, keyboard works :D
<abattoir> Riddell: thanks a lot
<Riddell> woo!
* abattoir bows to Riddell
<abattoir> Riddell: did the comboboxes expand to the size of the entries... for you?
<Riddell> abattoir: no
<danimo> wb Hobbsee :)
<abattoir> Riddell: isnt qt automatically supposed to do that, if the widget is laid out?
<Hobbsee> hi danimo 
<Hobbsee> hi abattoir, Riddell 
<Hobbsee> welcome back mornfall 
<Riddell> abattoir: it should do, but depends on how its layed out
<mornfall> ah hi... i forgot i joined again :-)
<abattoir> Riddell: for eg., just opening the .ui in designer and stretching it seems to expand the combo box accordingly..
<abattoir> hello Hobbsee :)
<mornfall> in fact i was slightly^W drunk when doing so :P
<Hobbsee> mornfall: hehe
<Hobbsee> mornfall: glad you're back, anyway
<imbrandon> moins Hobbsee mornfall
<Hobbsee> hi imbrandon.  voyager fixed yet?  :P
<imbrandon> heh it was never broke , that i know of
<imbrandon> i'm typing from it now
<imbrandon> heh
<Hobbsee> right
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: i couldnt ssh into it when i was trying earlier
<imbrandon> ahh dunno, might have been a isp hickup
<imbrandon> hehe
<abattoir> Riddell: ok, i'll figure that out, thanks a lot again for your help :) . I'll have to bring in the busy cursor, and i think just cleaning it up is left :D 
<abattoir> Riddell: and shall i ask Kamion about that error, later?
<Hobbsee> abattoir: kamion's on holidays
<Riddell> Hobbsee: he is?
<Riddell> abattoir: which error?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: well, he's in #u-devel, but he says he's on holidays.
<Riddell> abattoir: try setting the combo boxes to have a size policy of expanded instead of fixed
<Riddell> it's also a bank holiday here
<Riddell> I should go and do the festival
<Hobbsee> Riddell: ahhh.  what's a bank holiday for?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: nah, surely you should fix bugs!  :P
<Riddell> Hobbsee: I am I am!
<Hobbsee> Riddell: hehe!  what'd you fix?
<Riddell> well I helped abattoir, and now I'm looking at this xinit not installing issue
<Hobbsee> Riddell: ahh...i guess that counts then :)
* Hobbsee is obviously in a bossy mood tonight :P
<imbrandon> lol @ Hobbsee
<imbrandon> Riddell: you know of a way i can get shit-it to speed up a order i'm looking at placing today ? its for the ITEC confrence here in KC in late october ( 25th an 26th ) and we wanted to give out about 300 kubuntu cd's ( point release 6.06.1 ? ) 
<imbrandon> but if we order the normal way it will be too late
<imbrandon> ship-it* whoops
<Riddell> imbrandon: there should be an e-mail you can use to request priority ones
<imbrandon> ahh ok , dident realize that, thanks
<imbrandon> omg , heh did you all catch the news about aol's search data ? if not i sugest reading it, seems they leaked their search data to the public
<Riddell> URL?
<imbrandon> very personal search data for over 20 million searches tracked by uesr and what they clicked etc, http://www.techcrunch.com/2006/08/06/aol-proudly-releases-massive-amounts-of-user-search-data/
* Hobbsee wonders just how much of it...
<Hobbsee> wonder what the highest hit sites wer.
<Hobbsee> *were
<imbrandon> Hobbsee: quote " ..... their release of data that includes 20 million web queries from 650,000 AOL users. "
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: yeah, but of what?  :P
* Hobbsee suspects she has a dirty mind, due to the last couple of days at work.
<imbrandon> all kinda stuff, the article explains it
<imbrandon> hahaha someone in #u-offtopic said "[07:48]  * Paladine registers AOLSearchLogs.Co.Uk" and is going to repost the data, thtas just asking for a lawsuit
<imbrandon> heh
<Hobbsee> very scary.
<imbrandon> the crazy part is my isp owns AOL heh, so i might need to find a new ISP soon ;)
* Hobbsee hates the thought of people seeing the stuff that she views. even though it's innocent.
<imbrandon> Hobbsee: exactly
<imbrandon> heh
<Hobbsee> even though it's mostly the paper, or kubuntu stuff, or whatever...
* Hobbsee should change the password on the router again, so dad cant play with it :P
<imbrandon> lol
<Hobbsee> it's my router, i'm entitled to.
<Hobbsee> not my cable connection though
<Hobbsee> http://www.smh.com.au/news/biztech/telstra-scraps-high-speed-broadband-upgrade/2006/08/07/1154802795067.html
<Hobbsee> :(
<Hobbsee> although, if they wait two years or so...that'd be pretty good ;)
<Tm_T> ha, I can run kate and konsole in wmaker smoothly but just starting kde hungs up this baby =)
<danimo> Hobbsee: who needs more bandwith, if there is a traffic limit anyway?
<Hobbsee> danimo: that's true.  hopefully there woulndt be one
<Tm_T> danimo: what limits?
<Hobbsee> Tm_T: i have a 10gb download limit
<Hobbsee> whihc is a bit of a problem as my edgy partition seems to like locking up
<Tm_T> no limits.
<danimo> Hobbsee: traffic limits turned out to be an issue of competition here
<Tm_T> none of big gamers have limits here
<danimo> Hobbsee: they were usual on cheap DSL lines until resellers offered real flats at the same price
<Riddell> I like my unlimited 13Mb ADSL :)
<danimo> Riddell: MB or MBit?
<Riddell> bit
<danimo> ok
<danimo> nice
<Tm_T> I would like to have regular 8/2 here :(
<Riddell> Tm_T: what's the 2?
<Tm_T> Riddell: up
<Riddell> my up is only 1Mb and that's as high as I've seen it
<danimo> Riddell: I have 1Mbit/400/kbit here, but at 5 Euros a month :)
<Hobbsee> danimo: lucky
<Riddell> danimo: cheapskate student :)
<Tm_T> Riddell: heh, 10/10 costs too much :p
<Tm_T> danimo: that kind of here, 50 
<danimo> Riddell: that's what you get for being your prividers best alerter and problem diagnoser :)
<Tm_T> danimo: just because I live 2 km wrong place
<danimo> Tm_T: same here. I could have regular DSL Line
<danimo> Tm_T: but my place is fiberd
<danimo> Tm_T: so I have to get DSL through the air
<danimo> a week ago I saw them adding DLAMs, making normal DSL possible
<danimo> DSLAMs even
<danimo> Tm_T: but I can't get out of my current contract for another 1,5 years
<Tm_T> mooh
* Tm_T lives in countryside
* imbrandon is on 8/1 Mb
* danimo used to, and now lives in the suburban fiber jungle
* danimo still hopes his provider will upgrade ppl at some point
<danimo> they're nice guys, yet a bit clueless sometimes :)
* danimo notes knowing your your providers CEO in person helps
<imbrandon> heh
<danimo> ki
<mornfall> hmm, 2km... i live 20 meters wrong place
<danimo> imbrandon: conversations like "I get regular disconnects, I checked everything, it ain't my fault" "Hmm, let me see..." "Ah yeah, there we have a problem, that could have gotten a lot worse in a few minutes" are funny :)
<mornfall> optic ends in a neighbouring house
<imbrandon> mornfall: ouch
<danimo> imbrandon: the supporters call me the fire sirene for that reason ;)
<imbrandon> danimo: hahaha
<bddebian> Hello
<imbrandon> moins bddebian
<Hobbsee> hi bddebian 
<bddebian> Hi imbrandon, Hobbsee!
<MidMark> Riddell: what do you think about Bug #55505
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 55505 in ubiquity "auto-update ubiquity if a newer version is available from internet" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/55505
<Riddell> MidMark: we're doing point releases for that
<MidMark> so ubiquity can now update itself?
<MidMark> have you read bug report?
<Riddell> MidMark: no, but we'll have updated CDs with the latest ubiquity
<Riddell> MidMark: but there's been a couple of broken versions of ubiquity in dapper-updates and I wouldn't trust it to just get the lastest version
<MidMark> Riddell: understood, anyway an auto-update will be better imho
<MidMark> and of course taking care of fixes-after-the-release
<imbrandon> MidMark: sometimes that is not an option if the system has barely the ram to run the livecd
<MidMark> Riddell: also bug 39444 is still present in 2 different variants, probably a less-fast fix is needed
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 39444 in kde-guidance "Changing an user's password can change another password for a different user" [High,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/39444
<imbrandon> an update would not work
<MidMark> imbrandon: yes also if internet is not available, but it is a one more chance don't you think? For a lot of people can fix problems
<imbrandon> MidMark: possibly, but i think it needs a bit more thought than just "add an update option" , maybe something to bring up on the -devel list(s)
<imbrandon> becouse as Riddell said also thus far -updates ubiguitys are broke at times
<MidMark> imbrandon: this is because sometimes fix are too fast and not too tested by devels
<MidMark> see previous bug
<MidMark> seems so easy that it's fault to fix
<imbrandon> MidMark: i understand the reasoning and the problem, but it sadly exists and would have to be thought out
<imbrandon> is all  i'm saying
<imbrandon> s/thought/well thought
<MidMark> mine was only a propose, devel can discuss: for me can be a good tool to fix installer crashes and potential data-loss
<DaSkreech> How goes Podcasts?
<imbrandon> DaSkreech: you talkin to me ?
<DaSkreech> Ermm... Yes :-)
<DaSkreech> Hmm people seem upset at the Oxygen icon theme ...
<imbrandon> hehe , well atm they are shelved, untill theFridge guys get something togather, one of the things about mergin was to keep the podcast alive, but it seems they love red tape, so i may just keep it alive via my blog
<imbrandon> dunno yet
<DaSkreech> Are you still doing interviews so you have them on record?
<imbrandon> yup
<imbrandon> i have 2 epsodes recorded waiting 
<imbrandon> grrr freakin isp's are killin me too , still waiting on this darn dns transfer
<imbrandon> brb
<DaSkreech> k
<kwwii_> DaSkreech: how are people upset about the oxygen theme? on which list?
<DaSkreech> http://dot.kde.org/1149443021/1149452878/1149453694/
<kwwii_> hehe, one person....I can live with that
<kwwii_> and they seem to be more upset that they cannot see everything now
<kwwii_> but this is artwork for kde4...the whole point is to create a "bang" for kde4
<DaSkreech> Well they are saying that the icons are bad and the creators are asses
<kwwii_> if we released it now, it would be boring
<DaSkreech> There is another little thread below
<kwwii_> hehe, yeah...but I can live with being an ass
<DaSkreech> http://dot.kde.org/1149443021/1149486675/
<kwwii_> see, if we did not show anyone them at all, we would not even have this criticism....the point was to encourage a bit of criticism so that we can improve things
<kwwii_> that kind of discussion doesn't worry me
<kwwii_> I mean, the one guy sounds pissed simply because he knows that we will not change things to whatever he thinks is best without seeing the improved icons first
<DaSkreech> Yeah I was kind of taken aback that the first thing people said was IT's too pretty!!
<kwwii_> it is amazing how many people are willing to complain about artwork and how few are willing to actually work on it p
<kwwii_> :p
<seaLne> yeah but most people's artwork would be *really* bad
<sebas> That is amazing *everywhere*.
<kwwii_> sebas: yeah, good point
<DaSkreech> 90% of everythign is crap :)
<kwwii_> luckily we have torsten rahn, defender of the artwork
<DaSkreech> Loudly it seems
<imbrandon> kwwii_ !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11111oneoneone
<imbrandon> hehe
<imbrandon> hows it going man lol
<imbrandon> moins seaLne
<kwwii_> howdy imbrandon
<kwwii_> imbrandon: in a few days I'll be in St. Louis
<imbrandon> nice , cool
<imbrandon> well have to grab a beer^Wcoffee heh
<kwwii_> imbrandon: we can definitely set something up - but know now that I do not drink coffee! :p
<imbrandon> hehe
<kwwii_> imbrandon: driving up to chicago on the first days...I'll be back in town around the 13th
<kwwii_> so any time between the 13th and the 20th
<imbrandon> kool ok, you might ping nixternal if you talk to him at all, he is in the chicacago area
<imbrandon> sweet
<imbrandon> i'll see if i cant make it over on the 14 or 15th
<imbrandon> i dont think i have anything going on then
<kwwii_> imbrandon: sounds good to me :-)
<kwwii_> hehe, I could turn this into a kubuntu vacation
<imbrandon> man, i figured i'd rsync my server to backit up before i switched host completely and its over 300MB , and there is nothing really there !!
<imbrandon> hahah a kubuntu arround the world ;)
* kwwii_ wonders if he meets up with you guys if he can then say that trip was for business purposes and take it off my taxes :-)
<imbrandon> hehe
<imbrandon> just take some pic's with our laptops covering the beer bottles showing kubuntu artwork ;0
<imbrandon> for "proof" hehehe
<kwwii_> exactly :-)
<kwwii_> "no, no...we were actually working at Hooters!"
<imbrandon> HAHAHAHA
<imbrandon> funny enough hooters does have wifi LOL
<kwwii_> even funnier is that you know that fact :p
<DaSkreech> We needed models for the jugs and they mistook our request for their jugs
<imbrandon> leaste the one here in KC does
<kwwii_> lol
<imbrandon> lol @ DaSkreech
<nixternal> imbrandon: ping?
<kwwii_> bbl
<DaSkreech> l8r
<Lure> raphink: ping
<raphink> pong
<Lure> did you have time to look in soundkonverter?
<raphink> not yet sorry
<Lure> (I suspect Tonio_ is on vacation)
<raphink> work and other projects :(
<raphink> it might be easier if you uploaded it to REVU
<raphink> so I can directly launch revu-tools on it
<raphink> and look at the report
<Lure> raphink: I tried, but since first one failed, I could not anymore (even with dput -f)
<raphink> let me see
<raphink> try again now
<raphink> :)
<Lure> raphink: it may be also me, as I am doing it for first time
<raphink> oh
<raphink> are you in the ubuntu-universe-contributors team on LP ?
<raphink> oh no this is not the problem ;)
<raphink> you didn't use the -S -sa options when building
<raphink> debuild -S -sa
<raphink> otherwise you'll upload the .deb which is wrong
<Lure> it is uploading the .deb... :-(
<Lure> so Ctrl-C?
<raphink> yes
<raphink> you should do "debuild -S -sa" from withing the source dir
<raphink> and then dput the source.changes file
<Lure> debsign failed - will do it manually on source.changes
<raphink> if design failed, you can force your key ID with -k
<Lure> ok, will do next time - now it is uploading source
<Lure> so REVU does automatic build or so?
<raphink> no
<raphink> I have to do it
<raphink> your package will be taken by the cron in 3 minutes
<raphink> then it'll show online, hopefully
<raphink> then I can build it
<Lure> raphink: ok - upload completed, thanks for help
<raphink> Lure: did you sign your package?
<raphink> cause it was rejected
<Lure> yes I did: Good signature on /home/luka/ubuntu/mm/soundkonverter_0.2-0ubuntu1_source.changes.
<Lure> maybe my key is not in REVU keyring...
<raphink> are you in the ubuntu-universe-contributors group on LP?
<raphink> https://wiki.edubuntu.org/SeedManagement
<raphink> oops
<raphink> https://launchpad.net/people/ubuntu-universe-contributors
<raphink> directly or indirectly
<Lure> yes
<raphink> if you're not a MOTU and if you didn't add yourself 
<raphink> ok then
<raphink> what's your key ID?
<Lure> 7656A4B0
<Lure> (it is not signed key - can be this?)
<raphink> no 
<raphink> do you have your key on LP?
<Lure> yes 
<raphink> let's wait 2 minutes Lure
<raphink> it should be fine now
<Lure> raphink: http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=2848
<Lure> interesting - there are already comments from Riddell ;-) (from 2005 ;-))
<raphink> yep
<Lure> W: soundkonverter; 3.7.2 is a newer Standards-Version.
<Lure> am I supose to update standards to 3.7.2 (latest) as edgy is warning me or should I leave it 3.6.2 as REVU expects?
<raphink> no you keep 3.7.2
<DaSkreech> Riddell: Nice Screenshot of Wikipedia :)
<DaSkreech> Telepathy is being put into Ubuntu?
<imbrandon> nope just key loggers , just kidding
<DaSkreech> ahhhh key log this!!! sudo rm -rf /
<imbrandon> heh
<DaSkreech> I'm royally confused about telepathy
<imbrandon> cat /dev/urandom > /dev/hda
<imbrandon> ohh thats a package? i thought you were playin heh ;)
<DaSkreech> :-) Silly 
<DaSkreech> Go read the newsleter
<DaSkreech> #8
<imbrandon> heh no time atm, i will tonight
<imbrandon> when everything arround me settles
<imbrandon> in the middle of transfering my domain atm
<imbrandon> one of my domains i should say heh
<goldenear> I have some problem with kdevelop crashing with kde 3.5.4 ...
<goldenear> the pb seems to be with kio and kdelibs
<goldenear> does somebody else have some problem with kdevelop ?
<goldenear> do I have to downgrade to kde 3.5.3 ?
<DaSkreech> haha
<DaSkreech> We should add http://www.itgoddess.info/calendar.htm to !women
<jjesse> that's the calendar right?
<DaSkreech> Yeah
<DaSkreech> Oh this was brought up before?
<jjesse> i've seen it about 10 different times P:)
<neoncode> Well it looks like Vista is screwed by Mac OS 10.5
<DaSkreech> KDE4 Screws *
<DaSkreech> We win :-D
<neoncode> Haha, I think at this point Mac OS 7 scrwed Vista
<DaSkreech> Well yeah dos 6 screws Vista at this point cause it actually exists :-P
<neoncode> True. =D
<DaSkreech> So what's Mac OS1.5 got that makes KDE4 blink?
<imbrandon> 10.5
<imbrandon> osx sexyness ;)
<imbrandon> osx sexyness is diffrent than kde sexyness
<imbrandon> thats like asking if redheads or brunettes are better ;)
<imbrandon> they both rock ;)
* DaSkreech head bops. Yeah Maybe so but I just finished reading through the svn commits of KDe last week. I like details :)
<neoncode> What are the main new features of KDE4 anyway?
<DaSkreech> And in deference to your wonderful analogy that's not the same as highlights imbrandon
<DaSkreech> Umm Mostly just newness :)
<DaSkreech> Oh wait
<DaSkreech> The mac thingy is today huh?
<neoncode> ...helpfull
<neoncode> DaSkreech: WWDC 2006? ya
<DaSkreech> Ah
<DaSkreech> IT's a holiday today
<DaSkreech>  :)
<DaSkreech> so I'm a tad out of touch
<neoncode> I got to a computer 20 minutes before the keynote started and I didn't even realise it untill I checked digg and I saw a link to mac rumour's text update page.
<neoncode> I love the banners "hasta la vista, vista"
<DaSkreech> Sweet :-)
<DaSkreech> It uses 44 jigga watts of electricity
<imbrandon_> jigga watts heh
<neoncode> DaSkreech: What does?
<DaSkreech> leopard
<neoncode> Wha?
<DaSkreech> it uses 44 Jiggawatts of electricity 
<neoncode> DaSkreech: That's a lot?
<DaSkreech> Oh yeah 
<DaSkreech> http://www.apple.com/macosx/leopard/timemachine.html
<neoncode> Ohh Time Machine... Are you reffering to the "Back to the Future" movie or something?
<uniq> my god.. girlfriendsfriend is smoking just outside our bedroom window, which naturally is wide open.. can't go to bed for hours.. :/
<DaSkreech> neoncode: Two points :)
<neoncode> DaSkreech: It took me ages to get that...
<DaSkreech> Thats why you get two points instead of ten
<neoncode> What's the linux equivilent of Time Machene then? If any.
<imbrandon_> rsync hehe
<DaSkreech> imbrandon_: have you seen the time machine?
<imbrandon_> DaSkreech: no i was being sarcastic
<imbrandon_> only thing i use OSX for is PS
<DaSkreech> Spaces looks a lot like saved sessions in KDE4
<Lure> Riddell: Enable Zeroconf complains that '/usr/share/avahi/enable_avahi 0' not found
<uniq> gnite all.
<Lure> Riddell: also CUPS browsing would be better if only available in Administrator mode (and shaded otherwise) as it does not complain if wrong password is specified
<DaSkreech> Nope its just desktops :)
<DaSkreech> Awww sweet I love the Web Clips for the dashboard
<DaSkreech> neoncode: Duuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuude what the 'ell?
<neoncode> DaSkreech: eh?
<DaSkreech> http://www.apple.com/macosx/leopard/coreanimation.html
<DaSkreech> What is that in aid of?
<DaSkreech> owowowow my head hurts now
<imbrandon> DaSkreech: you DO know there is an ##apple channel on freenode right ? heh
<DaSkreech> They dont know what it's in aid of either :-P
<neoncode> Cool, nalioth works in the ##apple chanell huh?
<imbrandon> neoncode: yea he runs it
<imbrandon> neoncode: alot of the guys from kubuntu-offtopic are in there ( the apple guys )
<DaSkreech> The Mozilla guys should be there as well :)
<neoncode> I SO need a mac. I just want to get one of those new MacBooks. The low end model for price reasons... but it's like 800
<imbrandon> i love my ppc mac ;)
<imbrandon> although a core duo one would be nice
<imbrandon> i'm thinking about selling my iBook
<imbrandon> maybe 
* DaSkreech hugs his AMD/ATI integrated CPU/GPU/MotherBoard/Coolingsystem/RAM combo that actually works under linux due to the hanging and quartering of ATI Driver writers upon the next relelase of Crap OpenGL code
<DaSkreech> Either that or a decent palm
<DaSkreech> imbrandon: How much are you selling it for?
<imbrandon> DaSkreech: my iBook ? hrm dunno probably arround $500
<Lure> funny - Amarok settings already have purple icons to match Edgy colors ;-)
<imbrandon> Lure: hehe yea i was just looking at some of the colors and thinking about the konq start page template
<DaSkreech> Edgy is purple?
* DaSkreech was thinking blood red :-(
<yuriy> so this purple is here to stay? :(
<imbrandon> yuriy: for the most part yup
<yuriy> for the most part? i've only seen it in the wallpaper and kmenu so far :P
<imbrandon> i like blue better imho but its upto the AIC
<Lure> DaSkreech: see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Incoming/Kubuntu-Edgy-Ideas
<DaSkreech> Woah. That's actually pretty sexxy
<Lure> I like it too - for me it is better than blue and I think Kubuntu deserves own color (Kubuntu purple ;-)
<DaSkreech> damn it now I
<DaSkreech> m going to have to send kwii money :(
<imbrandon> heh why is that ?
<DaSkreech> Cause he's working on oxygen which is like my third most exciting thing in KDE4 and has totally revamped Kubuntu to be the black sheep of the Ubuntu family
<DaSkreech> Did you see those logout buttons?
#kubuntu-devel 2006-08-08
<nixternal> KDE 3.5.3 going to be in Kubuntu Dapper 6.06.1?
<nixternal> also, imbrandon, i am waiting patiently for "tree view"
<DaSkreech> nixternal: Say waht?
<nixternal> the .1 release coming out, is it going to contain KDE 3.5.3 instead of .2?
<nixternal> 3.5.2 that is
<nixternal> and has there been a freeze at all on getting stuff into the .1 release?
<DaSkreech> The what now? I've not heard of this .oh release
<imbrandon> no ( as far as new kde )
<imbrandon> if its not in -updates its not in .1
<imbrandon> nixternal: yes the time has past as we are days ( hours ? ) away
<nixternal> thank you imbrandon, now get to work on "tree view" or ......... 
* nixternal points to #kubuntu-offtopic
<nixternal> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperPointOneAnnouncement
<nixternal> should have read that first ey ;)
<DaSkreech> Ay!
<DaSkreech> I'm confuzzled about the XFS bug Didn't Booting on XFS work in Breezy?
<imbrandon> afaik grub dosent like xfs , so no
<imbrandon> might ask in -bugs or some other more specific channel
<imbrandon> tbh
<DaSkreech> Hmm what about that keyboard bug
<DaSkreech> that's annoying 
<imbrandon> what keyboard bug, wth are you talking about , where are you getting this stuff ?
* imbrandon grumbles and go's back to work
<DaSkreech> :-) The Kubuntu Keyboard not working bug where you have to logout to get the keyboard back
<imbrandon> i havent seen nor heard of that , got a bug number , and again -bugs might be a better place
<claydoh> can anyone help me respond to this post:
<claydoh> http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=7548.0
<claydoh> or point me in the right direction
<claydoh> summary: why there are separate repos for kde-latest amd amarok-latest
<crimsun> because amarok releases aren't tied to kde releases.
<claydoh> well the question is why they are part of Kubuntu (or look to be sponsored by Kubuntu) but are not in, say main
<crimsun> huh?
<claydoh> I don't know quite how to put the answer
<crimsun> amarok /is/ part of main.
<claydoh> not 1.4
<claydoh> or kde3.504
<claydoh> 3.5.4
<crimsun> neither is kde 3.5.4.
<crimsun> neither of those are in dapper-updates because that's what the kubuntu release process is.
<claydoh> is it safe to say thaey are unofficial?
<crimsun> no
<crimsun> for instance, 'official' when used in the standard context means "only on archive.{canonical,ubuntu}.com"
<crimsun> it is more precise to say that amarok 1.4.1* and kde 3.5.4 are not part of the dapper point release (when it is released)
<crimsun> note that the packages are hosted on kubuntu.org, which is itself hosted on canonical hardware.
<claydoh> ok, so it is the official release process that keeps these from being in main, though they are still officially supported
<crimsun> no, they are not officially supported
<claydoh> I understand, I just don't think I have the words to describe this
<crimsun> using the term 'main' is extremely particular
<claydoh> yes
<crimsun> both kde and amarok are in the 'main' component of kubuntu
<crimsun> neither kde 3.5.4 nor amarok 1.4.1 are in the released kubuntu images due to upstream version freeze policy.
<crimsun> that last sentence is an appropriate response.
<claydoh> ok thanks for the help, crimsun
<bddebian> Howdy
<Hobbsee> hi all
<Hobbsee> hey cool!
* Hobbsee has just checked out system settings again.
<Hobbsee> wonder why there's a regions and accessibility, and a regional and language there.
<Hobbsee> oh.  they are different.
<Hobbsee> Sime: nice work
<Hobbsee> power management section is borked - kcm_laptop.la not found
<crimsun> we shouldn't be shipping .las anyway; that's definitely a bug.
<Hobbsee> crimsun: i wonder what happened to our power stuff - that should be getting changed anyway.
<Hobbsee> yay, now i have an upload to main :)
<ajmitch> Hobbsee: breaking things in main again?
<Hobbsee> ajmitch: yep
<kwwii_> wow, the sound of silence
<nixternal> no doubt
<kwwii_> :-)
<kwwii_> kinda nice for a change
<Hobbsee> hi all
<Riddell> Hobbsee: why no tabs in kopete?
<Riddell> hmm, bonjour going to get apache licence, wish they'd done that all along, would have saved everyone some bother
<Riddell> "amu@ubuntu.com has been removed from kubuntu-devel"  aww
<Hobbsee> Riddell: because they're just wasting screen space, when you only have one tab open
* mode/#kubuntu-devel [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu-devel [+b *!*@c-68-50-141-126.hsd1.va.comcast.net]  by Hobbsee
* brian__ was kicked off #kubuntu-devel by Hobbsee (You should know better.  Bye!)
<Riddell> Hobbsee: but there's still tabs when you have more than one open?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: yep
<Hobbsee> gah.
<Riddell> groovy
<Hobbsee> Riddell: i tested that before i got it uploaded :)
<Hobbsee> Riddell: when you have more than one open, it just adds the tab bar, like you'd expect.
* mode/#kubuntu-devel [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<Riddell> Hobbsee: a more explanatory kick notice would be polite
<Hobbsee> Riddell: i /queried him.  also, i used right click, as i was looking for a specific kick, which i failed on
* mode/#kubuntu-devel [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu-devel [+b brian__!*@*]  by Hobbsee
* mode/#kubuntu-devel [-b *!*@c-68-50-141-126.hsd1.va.comcast.net]  by Hobbsee
* mode/#kubuntu-devel [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<Hobbsee> that's what i was *trying* to do in the first place.  got a little lost in the menu options.
* mode/#kubuntu-devel [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu-devel [-b brian__!*@*]  by Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> i wonder if it's stopped autoconnecting now
<Hobbsee> seems to have
* Hobbsee pokes her isp to put the kubuntu knot 1 iso on the unmetered site.
<Hobbsee> Riddell: this would be a bug of yours, or it's been fixed?
<Hobbsee> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/kdenetwork/+bug/55658
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 55658 in kdenetwork "Kopete installs xmms " [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  
<Riddell> Hobbsee: it's not in the edgy packages, and I'm not going to remake the dapper backports
<Hobbsee> Riddell: ah, so we did get backports of it, nice.
* Hobbsee has a vague feeling that she's asked this before.
<Riddell> it's in the dapper kde 3.5.4 repository
<Hobbsee> Riddell: right, sorry. 
* Hobbsee wasnt aware that the ubuntu backports were working.
* Hobbsee thinks her brain is quickly dying.
<Riddell> they're not
<Hobbsee> come back brain!
<Hobbsee> ah
<Riddell> I'm talking about the kubuntu.org packages
<Hobbsee> right,k yep
<Hobbsee> -k
<Hobbsee> Riddell: whee.  what do you know about the powersaved/powernowd/{k,u,x}ubuntu-desktop packages?
<Hobbsee> jjesse: heya!
<jjesse> morning
<jjesse> hiya Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> holy cow this stuff looks broken.
<Riddell> Hobbsee: umm, what do I know in which way?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: powersaved removes kubuntu-desktop.  powersaved seems to provide powernowd, which is a dependancy of k-d
<Hobbsee> powersaved is also in universe.
<Riddell> it also conflicts with powernowd
<Riddell> this has always been the case
<Hobbsee> hang on, so how'd we get k-d installed before?
<Riddell> k-d has never used kpowersave, it uses klaptopdaemon
<Hobbsee> Riddell: i realise that, but we had it before somehow so that you could have powersaved/kpowersave installed, and still keep k-d.  i'm more now wondering why that's changed.
<Riddell> no, you've never been able to do that
<Riddell> nothing has changed
<Hobbsee> but...but...
* Hobbsee is sure sh'es done that before.
<Hobbsee> hmmm.
<insanekane> Riddell, Hobbsee: Kaffeine crashes with XMODIFIERS set (needed for SCIM usage) ... you need to use --with-xinit-workaround when configuring kaffeine to work around that problem
<Hobbsee> insanekane: what, at compile time?
<Riddell> insanekane: does it break anything if we use --with-xinit-workaround?
<insanekane> Riddell: so far no ..
<insanekane> Hobbsee: in debian/rules of course :)
<Hobbsee> insanekane: was more of a question of "at compile time, or at run time"
<insanekane> Riddell: without it, one needs to do XMODIFIERS="" kaffeine (if one uses Skim/SCIM) ... and then, you can't use scim/skim within kaffeine itself
<insanekane> Hobbsee: thats what i meant ... debian/rules == compile time
<Hobbsee> insanekane: true
<insanekane> Hobbsee: :)
<Hobbsee> :(  enough stuff already has gone wrong today :(
<insanekane> Riddell, Hobbsee: just giving you a heads up thats all
<allee> Hobbsee: don't get crazy: k-d, (k)powersave can coexists in dapper ;)
<allee> Hobbsee: AFAIR there where some dependency tricks to achieve that.  Maybe the sync now with sid removed them
<Hobbsee> grr.  what's i miss?
<Riddell> 13:45 <@Hobbsee> :(  enough stuff already has gone wrong today :(
<Riddell> 13:45 < insanekane> Riddell, Hobbsee: just giving you a heads up thats all
<Riddell> 13:46 < allee> Hobbsee: don't get crazy: k-d, (k)powersave can coexists in dapper ;)
<Riddell> 13:47 < allee> Hobbsee: AFAIR there where some dependency tricks to achieve that.  Maybe the sync now with sid removed them
<Riddell> 13:50 -!- Hobbsee_ [n=Hobbsee@ubuntu/member/hobbsee]  has joined #kubuntu-devel
<Hobbsee> ah right.  quite likely
<Hobbsee> wah.  my laptop says it's 61C as the cpu temp!
<allee> Oh, shit.  I have join/leave msg suppressed here
<Hobbsee> and it crashed again :(
<Hobbsee> allee: yeah, quite possibly
<allee> Hobbsee: go out of the sun with our laptop
<Hobbsee> allee: it's night.  i think this laptop has gone to about 75C before.
<Hobbsee> whee.  up to 69C
<Hobbsee> 73C
<Hobbsee> 75C
* Hobbsee waits for it to crash again.
<Hobbsee> or it could be imsensors reading wrong, of course
<Hobbsee> 79...
<Hobbsee> 87
<Hobbsee> i wonder just *how* high this thing is going to get....
<bddebian> Howdy
<Hobbsee> hi bddebian 
<Lure> Riddell, Hobbsee: powersave in dapper had Conflicts/Provides/Replaces on powernowd/apmd which allowed installing it with k-d and did remove powernowd 
<Lure> probably latest sync with debian (requested by bddebian) dropped that change
<Lure> I can probably find some time this evening for (k)powersave
<Hobbsee> Lure: tried that.  actually, i think i succeeded
<Hobbsee> oh yes, i did.  it doesnt work well though - throws an error with dbus
<Hobbsee> then again, powersaved wont work with the earlier kpowersave, so i could probably just stick the newer version in the archives, then fix it from there.
<Lure> probably access problems - I think debian has something we do not want (plugdev group or similar)
<Hobbsee> Lure: quite likely
<Lure> (I cannot recall this now from head - would need to look into)
<Hobbsee> Lure: it's an easy merge, but it doesnt work nicely :P
<Lure> I think one debian patch is too much and should be dropped - the one that does the group stuff
<Hobbsee> hmmm okay.   i'll leave it to you :P
<Lure> and kpowersave is probably fine if we just sync - all our patches were just backports from upstream
<bddebian> Hi Hobbsee
<seaLne> any idea on this:
<seaLne> checking for Qt... configure: error: Qt (>= Qt 3.3 and < 4.0) (library qt-mt) not found. Please check your installation!
<seaLne> For more details about this problem, look at the end of config.log.
<seaLne> Make sure that you have compiled Qt with thread support!
<seaLne> make: *** [configure-stamp]  Error 1
<seaLne> (from pbuilder)
<Hobbsee> seaLne: installed libqt3-mt?
<bddebian> seaLne: What's the build-dep for qt?
<seaLne> libqt3-compat-headers i think?
<Hobbsee> seaLne: libqt3-mt or libqt3-mt-dev, surely.  i think it's the former.
<seaLne> hmm wonder what changed between k3b 0.12.16 and 1.0pre1
<seaLne> maybe its getting pulled in by one of the other build-deps
<Riddell> libqt3-compat-headers should pull in libqt3-mt-dev
<seaLne> Replaces: libqt3-mt-dev infact
<seaLne> even with libqt3-mt-dev it fails
<Hobbsee> seaLne: what if you axe the -dev bit?
<seaLne> trying that just now :)
<seaLne> pesky students and staff keep interupting me
<Hobbsee> heh
<Riddell> try looking in config.log seeing what it's failing on
<Riddell> that should be a test straight from the KDE standard autoconf stuff, it shouldn't be any different from any other programme
<jjesse> wow its sooo slow downloading the .1 release of 6.06 :(
<seaLne> ah is it out?  i guess i should change torrents
<seaLne> jjesse: where?
<seaLne> Riddell: not seeing anything really in config.log
<seaLne> #ifdef __cplusplus
<seaLne> extern "C" void std::exit (int) throw (); using std::exit;
<seaLne> configure: exit 1
<Riddell> that can't be it
<Riddell> there must be a qt test in there somewhere
<seaLne> if test "x$kde_use_qt_mt" = "xyes"
<fabo> raphink: no time to confirm clucene/strigi sync ?
<raphink> fabo: clucene is not yet in ubuntu
<raphink> as in
<raphink> it's built but not on the repos yet
<fabo> ah
<Riddell> strigi too
<Lure> somebody working on strigi? that would be cool!
<Riddell> fabo is packaging it in debian, it's not synced in ubuntu but binaries sitting in NEW
<Lure> great
<Riddell> guess the jono thing is public then
<ajmitch> looks quite public
<seaLne> ?
<jjesse> ?
<Riddell> jono is new new jdub
<jjesse> ah is there an announcment someplace?
<seaLne> that was what i was wondering when you said that, tho i'd not heard anything about it
<Riddell> http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/53
* toma waves
<Riddell> hi toma 
<Riddell> toma: are you updating that wiki page with the suggestions people have posted?
<toma> hi Riddell
<toma> Riddell: yes, I will do that this evening or tomorrow
<toma> Riddell: any special reason, you're asking it?
<imbrandon> Riddell: mattrivell announced it was announced on the fridge too ;) anyhow afk
<Riddell> toma: just don't want them to get lost
<toma> Riddell: i've a day off tomorrow, i'll catch up. 
<nixternal> Riddell: concerning the "Easy Sharing Printer" stuff right we listed for Knot 2, it is in Dapper..at least for me it is..however, i heard that the main difference is that "it works for everyone now"
<nixternal> but i thought we were trying to "showcase" an "Easy" solution, like a quick/down and dirty, click this and you are sharing
<Riddell> nixternal: it's in dapper, dunno if it'll work or not though since it depends on changes in cups
<nixternal> ok, but so now it works in edgy though..ok..i am going to note that
<Riddell> nixternal: oh it's in dapper KDE 3.5.4 packages
<nixternal> because i was confused ;)
<nixternal> ok thats why i have it then ;)
<Riddell> it's not in dapper itself, except the gnome-cups-manager has half the functionality
<nixternal> you just answered everything...that page will be ready for kubuntu.org upload when knot2 is available..i just have some tweaking left...how are the images now?
<nixternal> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyEft/Knot2/Kubuntu
* seaLne gave up trying to use koptete to connect to irc
<Riddell> what's the problem?
<seaLne> bug #55699 didn't help then it never actually connected
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 55699 in kdenetwork "kopete includes irc.debian.org as a freenode server" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/55699
<seaLne> thought i'd try other clients as my colo box is down for reracking atm
<seaLne> konversation seems fine
<Riddell> they're reracking jump?
<seaLne> yeah new rack for tfm4
<Riddell> hmm well, "my" jump box seems to still be up
<seaLne> is it in tfm8?
<Riddell> dunno, I thought it was in the same rack As yours
<Riddell> seaLne: going to submit a patch for beastie 55699?
<imbrandon> hrm Riddell i was just thinking about trying my hand at that ( creating a patch ) but i dont seer irc.debian.org in the source anywhere
<imbrandon> brandon@voyager:~/files/devel/kopete/kopete-3.5.4+kopete0.12.1$ ls -laR | grep -H irc.debian.org
<imbrandon> brandon@voyager:~/files/devel/kopete/kopete-3.5.4+kopete0.12.1$                                               
<imbrandon> s/seer/see
<seaLne> imbrandon just finishing building package
<seaLne> kopete/protocols/irc/ircnetworks.xml
<imbrandon> seaLne: yea i was just doing it to "learn" a bit , i figured you would get it done first
<imbrandon> hrm wonder why my grep dident work
<seaLne> i learned that diff really dosen't like a directory called /kopete-3.5.4+kopete0.12.1
<imbrandon> hehe
<seaLne> i guess the +? but i spent ages untill i renamed the dirs
<imbrandon> yea most likely
<seaLne> Riddell: do we want a standards bump in it?
<Riddell> seaLne: sure
<Riddell> seaLne: well, strictly speaking you should examing the changes to debian-policy and make sure it's not affected by anything
<seaLne> what does that involve? it sounds long and boring :)
* mornfall refrains from commenting
<seaLne> it sounded like reading the policy manual but i was hoping there was another way :)
<Riddell> just the changelog
<Riddell> mornfall: go ahead
<imbrandon> heya mornfall
<mornfall> well, vi /usr/share/doc/debian-policy/upgrading-checklist.txt.gz if you have debian-policy installed
<seaLne> cool
<mornfall> it's not *that* bad, really..
<Riddell> seaLne: the jump box has gone down, guess we are in the same rack as you
<seaLne> we shutdown at 7 as requested
<Riddell> guess we completely missed that request :)
<seaLne> well you got an extra hour out of uptime out of it at the risk of corrupted fs :)
<Riddell> let's see how long it takes for someone to complain that their website is down
* seaLne wonders how people with cope without behindubuntu.org for a few hours :)
<DaSkreech> Anyone know about telepathy being commited to edgy?
<seaLne> however i miss my email
<DaSkreech> is it just available or is it being used for something?
<Riddell> DaSkreech: we're implementing focus follows mind
<seaLne> cohoba libtelepathy-dev libtelepathy0 and telepathy-gabble appear to be in edgy
* DaSkreech tries to figure out if that's another telepathic crack or if that makes sense
<seaLne> apt-cache search telepathy
<DaSkreech> I know it's there. I wanted to know if it was being used for anything
* seaLne wonders how kopete won't build anymore
<seaLne> i take it other people have built stuff on edgy today?
<Riddell> not i
<seaLne> its a bit strange that of the 2 things k3b and kopete i can't get either to build
<Riddell> same problem or different?
<seaLne> my level of incompetance isn't usually that bad
<seaLne> collect2: ld returned 1 exit status
<Riddell> oh, evil, linker errors
<Riddell> anything could be wrong
<seaLne> http://geeksoc.org/~kd/kopete/ if you fancy a look
<Riddell> phone call.. that's a good half hour it took them to complain the server was down
<imbrandon> heh
<jjesse> wow, people i know would call in 5 minutes
<seaLne> ah but do they store their phonebook on the server :)
<imbrandon> hahaha seaLne that would be me
<imbrandon> heh
* Riddell compiles kopete
<seaLne> Riddell: hows kopete going?
<Riddell> happily compiling away
<seaLne> mine went a fair bit before dieing
<omeow> Could someone pastebin the output of their locales command?
<omeow> Sorry, I meant locale
<crimsun> omeow: http://pastebin.ca/122583
<seaLne> omeow: http://pastebin.ca/122582
<imbrandon> http://pastebin.ca/122585
<imbrandon> hahaha
<jjesse> i feel left out
<crimsun> pastebin totally ate the leading \`\`
<DaSkreech> http://pastebin.ca/122588
<Riddell> seaLne: kopete compiled fine
<omeow> Where these locale settings stored?
<Riddell> which?
<omeow> The output from locale
<omeow> I presume they are variables?
<Riddell> echo $LANG
<omeow> Yes, but how do I set these variables?
<omeow> I know exporting works, but not having done that now, where does it get this setting from?
<toma> dpgk-reconfigure locales
<toma> or /etc/locale.gen i believe
<omeow> Yes, but isn't that only for root?
<omeow> Or does that count for all users?
<toma> .bashrc ?
<toma> not sure ;-)
<omeow> I always get these messages when I upgrade my software; 
<omeow> qstring_to_xtp result code -2
<omeow> DESTROY created new reference to dead object ' Qt::SpacerItem', <> line 12 during global destruction.
<omeow> Setting LC_ALL to "en_US" stops the first warning(?), but gives errors in programs such as SVN and CVS.
<omeow> All these errors are cryptic beyond imagination. =/ 
<nixternal> easiest way to modify an index.desktop file for language translation?
<omeow> Anyone want to volunteer helping me test some stuff in konversation? (Need to have an IRC client that is capable of sending and receiving files.)
<DaSkreech> Ooh ooh not me not me :)
#kubuntu-devel 2006-08-09
<Riddell> ktorrent 2.0 out http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=26353
<Riddell> who wants to package?
<omeow> If I want to make a diff between two files, what are the common options for it, so that it can be used by the patch command?
<freeflying> Riddell: I will do it today
<Riddell> freeflying: cool
<DaSkreech> Well the peasants are revolting :)
<DaSkreech> We should have a log of complaints raised in the IRC for monthly stats
<Hobbsee> YES!
<Hobbsee> Your request for the file "edgy-desktop-i386.iso" has been actioned. The file is available as per the information listed below.
<Hobbsee> http://files.bigpond.com/library/?go=details&id=23828
<Hobbsee> Summary: Kubuntu Edgy Eft Preview Knot 1 ISO
<Hobbsee> Filesize: 673,398,784
<Hobbsee> This file is scheduled to expire from the Files Library at 11:50am 01-11-2006. Please ensure you have downloaded it before this date!
<nixternal> hiya Hobbsee!
<freeflying> anyone would work on ktorrent, I can not work on it today
<freeflying> Hobbsee: ?
<freeflying> imbrandon: ?
<freeflying> nixternal: ?
<freeflying> :)
<Hobbsee> freeflying: what's wrong with tit?
<Hobbsee> *it
<freeflying> Hobbsee: I prepare packageing it, but now I found I;ve too much work on my TODO  :)
<Hobbsee> freeflying: ahhh... new upstream version?
<freeflying> Hobbsee: ya
<Hobbsee> ahhh...
<Hobbsee> freeflying: you know that main freeze was almost a month ago?
<Hobbsee> petrol time.
<freeflying> [07:49]  <Riddell> ktorrent 2.0 out http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=26353
<freeflying> [07:50]  <Riddell> who wants to package?
<imbrandon> freeflying: sure i'll get to it later tonight
* imbrandon is afk for the next ~45min
<bddebian> Howdy
<Hobbsee> freeflying: ah okay.
<Hobbsee> freeflying: i'll take a look at it
<Hobbsee> probably when i come home again
<Hobbsee> freeflying: if you want, i'll either do it, or poke someone else to
<freeflying> Hobbsee: up to you  :)
<Hobbsee> freeflying: okay, cool :)
<freeflying> Hobbsee: thanks
<Hobbsee> b68eac20cebe9aed2c19ddb9a95e4383
<Hobbsee> b68eac20cebe9aed2c19ddb9a95e4383
<Hobbsee> so far so good
<Hobbsee> yep, that's right.  excelllent.
<Hobbsee> hi ryanakca 
<ryanakca> Hey Hobbsee 
<Hobbsee> k3b only behaves when you run it as root.  interesting.
<imbrandon> Hobbsee: yea k3b needs some love and FYI i have the ktorrent almost done ( building now to test )
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: oh cool :)
* Hobbsee rarely uses it.
<imbrandon> heh i do all the time ;)
* Hobbsee doesnt burn cds much.  seaLne was doing some work on k3b last night
<imbrandon> ohh i thought you ment ktorrent, yea i dont use k3b much but my little brother does , i had to coerse it on dapper
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: kdesu k3b and it stops complaining :P
<imbrandon> yea 
<ryanakca> can I reject: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/kdetoys/+bug/24831        nobody has commented since 2006-04-04...
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 24831 in kdetoys "Cannot configure KWeather for Sydney, Australia" [Medium,Confirmed]  
<Hobbsee> ryanakca: does it still exist?  actually, i think i tried that, and made it work
<ryanakca> don't know... I don't have the applet... so, reject, if it is fixed?
* Hobbsee tries it out
<Hobbsee> ryanakca: looks fixed to me
<ryanakca> kk
<Hobbsee> temperature is about right, too...
<ryanakca> Fix Released or Rejected?
<ryanakca> Released?
<Hobbsee> released
<ryanakca> kk
<imbrandon> reject and note that it dosent happen with the latest version
<imbrandon> unlesss you know what version they were using
<Hobbsee> well, i'd hit released. it really doesnt matter
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: iirc, we dont really care - the bugfixes go into whatever release that is the newest.
<ryanakca> done... and I'm off to bed... I'll look at some more of those packagebugs in the morning :)
<Hobbsee> night ryanakca 
<Hobbsee> ryanakca: cool :)
<imbrandon> Riddell: ping
<imbrandon> i have ktorrent 2.0 built/packaged and tested ( downloaded some dr who with it lol ) lemme know when your arround
<nixternal> imbrandon: you busy right now?
<imbrandon> not especialy , workin on a few things but not that big of a deal
<imbrandon> wasup ?
<nixternal> msg me
<imbrandon> moins raphink
<raphink> hi im
<raphink> hi imbrandon
<imbrandon> heh
<nixternal> Lure: thanks for the edits on the edgy release page ;)
<imbrandon> Riddell: are you arround yet this morning ?
<Lure> nixternal: that was minor change - thank you for great release page!
<nixternal> minor or not, it was a good one...for one you made it easier for someone to file a bug, and then you gave precise info on the laptop buttons, excellent ;)
<nixternal> i appreciate the kind comments as well ;)
<seaLne> the problem with k3b seems to be the permissions in /dev
<seaLne> would anyone be willing to try building k3b 1.0pre1 in pbuilder for me?  i want to check after my problems building kopete yesterday whether its me or not: http://geeksoc.org/~kd/k3b/
<Hobbsee> seaLne: sure
<Hobbsee> seaLne: and why were you building kopete, out of curiousity?
<seaLne> the freenode irc server listed is irc.debian.org :)
<Hobbsee> seaLne: ah yes.
<Hobbsee> seaLne: builds fine here.
<seaLne> no complaints from configure about no qt?
<Hobbsee> seaLne: nope, none
<seaLne> yeah/boo
<seaLne> i wonder what is wrong with my machine
<Hobbsee> delete the base tarball, and build it again.
<Hobbsee> s/build/create/
<Hobbsee> hten try
<seaLne> it wouldn't do anything in pbuilder for me
<Hobbsee> explain?
<seaLne> i've lost the output then me try again then i'll show you
<Hobbsee> ok
<seaLne> wow that was impressably bad grammer, i should think before i type or not read what i've typed :)
<Hobbsee> haha
<seaLne> Hobbsee: http://pastebin.ca/123443
<seaLne> i think you commented on the problem when i was having it yesterday
<Hobbsee> oh yeah, that
<Hobbsee> Rejected:
<Hobbsee> magic-haskell_1.0.3-0.1ubuntu1.dsc: Version older than that in the archive. 1.0.3-0.1ubuntu1 <= 1.0.3ubuntu1
<Hobbsee> hah.  oops
<seaLne> no daily live images?
<Hobbsee> seaLne: i would think there are
<seaLne> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/ would sugest not
<Hobbsee> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily/current/
<seaLne> yeah alternate notlive
<Hobbsee> ah
<Hobbsee> hmmm..  seems that you're right
<Hobbsee> seaLne: i got my isp to host the knot 1 kubuntu desktop cd on their unmetered site :)
* Hobbsee downloaded it in about 30mins, with a download accelerator :)
<Riddell> seaLne: not until dapper point release is out
<Hobbsee> morning Riddell 
<seaLne> why don't you get them to do an ubuntu mirror?
<Hobbsee> seaLne: i wish.
<Riddell> an ubuntu mirror sounds more generally useful than knot 1
<Hobbsee> seaLne: mainly because it wouldnt be that much of a help to me.  there's no point building against old sources, packages, etc
<seaLne> when is 6.06.1 out?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: true...
<seaLne> Hobbsee: mirrors are normally updated...
<Hobbsee> seaLne: true
<Riddell> seaLne: hopefully very soon
<Hobbsee> seaLne: there is a .au mirror
* Hobbsee has been usign the uni bandwidth for updates :D
<Hobbsee> a little slower, but from the UK, it makes no difference anyway
<toma> moguh
<Hobbsee> hi toma 
<Hobbsee> seaLne: true.  not quick enough though :P
* Hobbsee is impatient.
<seaLne> can someone try using irc with kopete ubuntu4 as i get knocked back about ident
<seaLne> weird the install wants my ISPs phone number and fails (wired network no modem)
<Riddell> install of what?
<seaLne> yesterdays alternate cd
* seaLne tries again
<seaLne> or was it the day befores, anyway the latest one
<seaLne> where can i check for more detailed info than "instalation step failed"?
<Riddell>  /var/log/installer
<seaLne> i looked for that but it dosen't exist
<Riddell> Sime: in DPMS monitor modes what's the difference between suspend, standby and off?
<imbrandon_> moins Riddell , did you get my link ?
<imbrandon_> i'm guessing it will need a uvf or something , i dident file one becouse i wasent sure what you had planed
<toma> Riddell: pingo?
<Riddell> toma: toot
<Riddell> imbrandon_: yes thanks
<Riddell> imbrandon_: have you tried it, any problems?
<imbrandon_> yip me and nixternal both tried it, seemd solid, 
<imbrandon_> faster than 1.2 for sure
<imbrandon_> s/yip/yup
* hunger_work wonders since when avahi is a print server...
<toma> Riddell: do you have any idea what Kevin Donnely means on kde-i18n-doc?
<Riddell> hunger_work: never
<hunger_work> The new zeroconf enable warning is way to technical IMHO...
<Riddell> toma: layout?  he probably wants all the kde files listed together and all the gnome files together etc
<hunger_work> Riddell: And when enableing avahi there is no print server that can get exploited if it has security problems:-)
<toma> Riddell: "greater segmentation"
<toma> Riddell: allright. no idea how that should happen
<Riddell> hunger_work: it's margionally nicer than the gnome one, but suggestions for improvements welcome
<Riddell> hunger_work: are you saying I've messed up the avahi warning to still have the printer warning?
<hunger_work> Riddell: I just got that and I have just updated. I have not loged out, so I might still have seen the old one thoungh.
<hunger_work> Riddell: Thinking about it: It probably is fixed and I am still seeing the old text.
<Riddell> +         QString scaryMessage = i18n("Enabling local network browsing will open a network port (5353) on your computer.  If security problems
<Riddell>  are discovered in the print server, remote attackers could access your computer as the \"avahi\" user.");
<Riddell> hmm, yes, my fault
<Riddell> I wonder what to replace that with
<hunger_work> Does that easy-zeroconf thingy mean that services offered by my computer are announced automatically (if avahi is turned on)?
<Riddell> it turns avahi on, thus announcing services offered by the computer
<ajmitch> a default install probably has no services to offer 
<hunger_work> Riddell: Yes, but does i.e. starting ssh announce fish, sftp, etc. connectability of this box?
<ajmitch> hunger_work: no
<ajmitch> unless the package has changed
<Riddell> but you can start kbattleships and offer battleship connectivity
<ajmitch> you can configure some services to be announced manually
<ajmitch> but most are by avahi-using apps
<hunger_work> ajmitch: Too bad... that would make things really easy!
<Riddell> hunger_work: installing ssh isn't difficult, but it still doesn't get announced automatically
<Riddell> ajmitch: are you an emacs user?
<ajmitch> I am
<seaLne> avahi could just portscan all machines it can find to look for services ;-)
<hunger_work> Riddell: I know that installing ssh is easy:-) But having it announce itself requires some fiddling with the init scripts...
<hunger_work> Riddell: Would be really cool if ubuntu did all that fiddling for me;-)
<Riddell> hunger_work: agreesd
<Riddell> ajmitch: how do you get emacs to let you edit .diff files?
<ajmitch> Riddell: good question - it usually sets the readonly
<Riddell> seaLne: that's the LISA way
<Riddell> ajmitch: which is the most annoying thing in the world
<ajmitch> I usually go to vim in that case
<ajmitch> I've been too lazy to figure it out
<Lathiat_> haha
<Lathiat_> class
<seaLne> how do you bot in expert mode on kubuntu d-i?
<seaLne> ah f6?
<Riddell> should be an option at the CD boot screen
<seaLne> it isn't
* Hobbsee is back to take over the world.
* seaLne hopes it takes her awhile to get here
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> hey cool, i own a team now.
<Hobbsee> https://launchpad.net/people/ubuntu-universe-sponsors
<Riddell> yay
<toma> Hobbsee: but you are not the administrator
<Hobbsee> toma: no, i'm the owner.
<Riddell> sebas: did you have any ideas about measing system idle time in a power management applet?
<sebas> Nope, actually I didn't get around to coding for four weeks.
<sebas> Vacation and other business
<Riddell> sebas: I'm busy coding stuff
<sebas> Aye, what?
<Riddell> sebas: a lot of your code doesn't use HAL
<Riddell> a power management applet
<Riddell> based on your work
<sebas> Riddell: There's two parts, cpufreq (there is no HAL support yet) and brightness (need to port)
<Riddell> cpufreq should take care of itself in ubuntu, although it would be nice to have it reported
<sebas> cpufreq support is being worked on by the powersave guys
<sebas> Hm, how so?
<sebas> (take care of itself)
<Riddell> there should be a daemon that just quietly does the right thing
<sebas> Ok, that's cool.
<Riddell> powernowd
<sebas> Does the rest of the code work well on your machine?
<sebas> Ah, that just scales down, and scales up when needed, it's not ideal though.
<Riddell> yep
<Riddell> but I have no idea how to measure idle time
<Riddell> gnome-power-manager seems to look at the CPU usage level
<Riddell> I'd have expected it to check for mouse and keyboard usage too
<sebas> It sucks for workloads where you have short peaks, powernowd has too much latency too increase freq fast enough, so you have your peak (when you need processing power), then powernowd scales up (when the system is actually idle), and has already scaled down when the next peak comes.
<sebas> There's an in-kernel cpufreq governor which does the same, but with less latency.
<sebas> So it makes sense to not use powernowd when the user wants full speed (though it's really hard to get right).
<Riddell> for the moment I'd rather just go with what ubuntu has, but if powersaved comes up with something better we can look at that
<sebas> Yeah, I'd agree on that.
<sebas> You aren't working in kde svn?
<Riddell> sebas: not yet, I should have something by the end of today to show you though
<sebas> Ah, cool :)
<Hobbsee> hey, meeting's tomorrow, right?
<Hobbsee> thurs night 2100UTC?
<Riddell> yes
<toma> Hobbsee: gonna fill the agenda now?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: right.  i just had a sudden memory of it
<Hobbsee> toma: errr...what if i dont have anything specific to go on the agenda?
<Hobbsee> oh, wait, i should notify people of the new group in the meeting
<Riddell> Hobbsee: are we Kubuntu Council or Kubuntu Community Council?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: not sure.  probably the Kubuntu Council
<Hobbsee> although we could take either name
<Riddell> "Tamas Szerb (toma) was added as a member of Kubuntu Council." oops
<Riddell> toma: what's your launchpad account?
<toma> Riddell: tomalbers
<Riddell> thanks
<Riddell> Hobbsee: you're now incharge of finding an emblem https://launchpad.net/people/kubuntu-council
<Hobbsee> woo!  i'm the admin too!
<Riddell> you can make everyone an admin
<jjesse> its too bad the mtg can't be at 20:00 UTCF
<Hobbsee> jjesse: how much better would it make it for you?
<jjesse> 21:00 is when i'm on the road for home, so i can't make it 
<Hobbsee> jjesse: ahhh...
* Hobbsee wonders if she'd make it to a 6am meeting.
<Hobbsee> seeing as i know you're only changing the timezone so that i can be there...
<hunger_work> Any chance of getting powersaved compatible with kubuntu-desktop (and ubuntu-desktop) again?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: there we go :)
<toma> when is the best time to catch tonio?
<Riddell> hunger_work: I'm in dapper and installing powersaved removes powernowd which is needed by kubuntu-desktop
<Riddell> toma: evenings
<Riddell> we're a fish
<hunger_work> Riddell: I had it installed in dapper...
<seaLne> on dapper when i installed it it removed k-d
* Hobbsee puts on her fish face @ Riddell 
<hunger_work> seaLne: I am pretty sure it did not here.
<Hobbsee> i wonder how you do relationships between teams?
<Riddell> I should make kubuntu-council a member of kubuntu-members
<jjesse> that would make sense :)
<Hobbsee> Riddell: yes, and a member of kubuntu-team
<Riddell> done
<Hobbsee> :)
* Hobbsee also wonders how you can assign a spec to yourself
<Riddell> Hobbsee: only the spec creator can change the assignee
<Hobbsee> Riddell: gah.  and how do you actually *create* a spec?
<Riddell> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+addspec
<Hobbsee> ah, so you cant actually do it from specs from your /people/hobbsee/+specs which is what i tried...
<Riddell> file a bug
* Hobbsee doesnt file them.  she fixes them.
<Hobbsee> good point thouhg
* toma should start a group as well
<Hobbsee> toma: hehe.  groups, groups, and more groups
* Hobbsee considers starting up a group of "people to take over the world"
<toma> Hobbsee: ow, make me administrator pleassseee.
<Hobbsee> toma: hah.  sure, as long as i can be the owner :P
<toma> is there an alternative? ;-)
<Hobbsee> toma: well...
<Hobbsee> hmm.  i really should think of things to add to our agenda, shouldnt i...
<Hobbsee> while it's still over 24 hours out, so i wont get in trouble again.
<toma> yes, and that means i can at least read them before the meeting starts...
<Hobbsee> toma: hehe.  sorry...
<Hobbsee> toma: you can write a UVF exception for when amarok 1.4.2 comes out if you want
* Hobbsee starts adding
<jjesse> so the meeting is still at 21:00?
<Hobbsee> jjesse: got stuff that you specifically want to say at it?
<toma> Hobbsee: i'm not into the music, so i dont follow the amarok hype ;-)
<jjesse> Hobbsee: not really but i hate missing them :)
<Hobbsee> jjesse: hmmm....
<jjesse> but maybe we change it for next meeting?
<Hobbsee> jjesse: no one else will have a problem with it, it'll only be me
<jjesse> Hobbsee: its a little late to reschedule but how bout for next meeting? that way people who have already scheduled for it aren't messed up
<Hobbsee> jjesse: right.  give me a few days before hand to think about it for next meeitng :P
* Hobbsee might have gotten used to early mornings by then.
* Hobbsee has made it to uni on time *once* this week.
<jjesse> Hobbsee: i'll remind you for next meeting :)
* Hobbsee is going to try to be on time once tomorrow
<Hobbsee> jjesse: and then i'll groan and grumble at you again.
<jjesse> usually, though i'm starting to travel for work so i'll probablly be in different timezones throughout the US :)
<Hobbsee> jjesse: ahhh...fun :)
* jjesse will have to remember which timezone he is and the UTC offset
<Hobbsee> that's one good thing about early morning meetings - i know i'm around for them, if i wake up.  work has me as NOT AVAILABLE during that time, and hasnt *dared* put me on that early before.
<toma> oh, my english spelling sucks badly...
<seaLne> Bug #54828 sounds suspiciously like the problem exibited trying to use cdrecord from within k3b on edgy
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 54828 in cdrtools "dapper: cdrecord fails to burn cd's" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/54828
<toma> exchange->exchangeable but execute->executable, who cares about consistency....
<seaLne> its to confuse you
<toma> that works
<seaLne> but having male and female objects is even worse
* Hobbsee starts fiddling with amarok
<jjesse> Hobbsee: are you in charge of amarok bugs?
<Hobbsee> jjesse: not really.  i'm subscribed to all of them, and im making a list of stuff to fix with these amarok 1.4.2 packages that i'm about to do.
<Hobbsee> jjesse: what are you wondering about?
<Hobbsee> jjesse: apachelogger did a great job triaging, as he's one of the upstream guys.
<jjesse> Hobbsee: bug 39022 i'm going to reject if that's ok, no update from the orignial requestor and i'm unable to replicate it in dapper
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 39022 in amarok "ubuntu crashes after amarok exit and attempted reboot" [Medium,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/39022
<Hobbsee> jjesse: can you reproduce https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/amarok/+bug/48724 ?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 48724 in amarok "alarm.py error on start" [Medium,Unconfirmed]  
<Hobbsee> jjesse: or just pastebin me the script or something?
<Hobbsee> jjesse: sure, go for it :)
<jjesse> so i just enable that script in amarok correct?
<Hobbsee> jjesse: yeah.  run it somehow, and see if it breaks
* Hobbsee cant seem to find the script on her or imbrandon's systems.
<seaLne> /usr/share/doc/python2.4-egenix-mxdatetime/examples/alarm.py ?
<jjesse> somehow i have that script and it runs fine
<Hobbsee> jjesse: should be "/usr/share/apps/amarok/scripts/alarm/alarm.py"
<Hobbsee> jjesse: seeing as that script is used for another program mabye?
<jjesse> Hobbsee: http://pastebin.ca/12367
<Hobbsee> jjesse: er?  whta's that for?
<Hobbsee> i think you got me the wrong link
<jjesse> doh you are right
<jjesse> http://pastebin.ca/123671
<Hobbsee> http://pastebin.ca/123671?
<Hobbsee> ah yeah
<Hobbsee> no idea what causes that
<jjesse> me either, but that's what happens when i call it directly from the konsole, but it runs in amarok if I configure it from the script center
<Hobbsee> ah, so it doesnt die.
<Hobbsee> jjesse: what happens if you apt-get remove --purge python-qt3 and then run it?
<jjesse> Hobbsee: "python-qt3 is not installed so not removed"
<Hobbsee> jjesse: right...
<jjesse> Hobbsee: have you looked at bug 21093 ? will your updates to amarok fix this ?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 21093 in amarok "Amarok Crashes on Close" [Medium,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/21093
<Hobbsee> jjesse: no idea, i cant read backtraces.  there are a lot of fixes, even with the beta 1 version.  so it might be fixed
<Hobbsee> !usplash
<ubotu> usplash is the start-up splash (before GNOME/KDE appears) in Ubuntu. To customize it, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/USplashCustomizationHowto
<toma> jjesse: thats a crash in libarts
<jjesse> so the bug should be flagged against libarts instead of amarok?
<Hobbsee> why do we care?  amarok doesnt support arts anywya.
<toma> the bt is useless, so as long as there is no ither one, i'ld close it
<Hobbsee> that too :P
<jjesse> so reject the bug as it  references libarts and amarok no longer uses libarts?
<toma> yes
<jjesse> ok i'll reject it
<toma> and no valid bt
<jjesse> toma: thanks for the help
<toma> launchpad could catch "(no debugging symbols found)"
<toma> Hobbsee: reading bt is not that hard, the top tells you where the crash is.
<toma> see for example a faked crash:
<toma> http://rafb.net/paste/results/U88Mca19.html
<Hobbsee> toma: right, so it goes from bottom to top?
<toma> yes
<toma> depending how you look at it
<toma> you should follow it from bottom to top
<Hobbsee> #6  0x08054714 in QString::length (this=0x81b63c8)
<Hobbsee>     at /usr/share/qt3/include/qstring.h:879
<Hobbsee> so it crashed there, at line 879?
<toma> yes, but that is outside the scope of ktu in this case
<Hobbsee> ktu?
<toma> that is the app which i used to create this crash
<toma> line 10 is the first ktu related source
<Hobbsee> oh right, yep
<toma> so, poFile is called from ~KTUWidget
<toma> line 11
<Hobbsee> yep
<toma> line 187 & 188 from ktuwuidget: http://rafb.net/paste/results/Y6WaO240.html
<toma> you see that 187 deletes the pointer, and line 188 uses it again
<toma> that causes a crash
<Hobbsee> right, yep
<Hobbsee> ah
<Hobbsee> oh...right.
<jjesse> so if amarok is not using arts anymore does that mean kubuntu doesn't support arts anymore?  just curious as there are 9 bugs open according to https://launchpad.net/people/kubuntu-team/+packagebugs
<Hobbsee> jjesse: kubuntu still supports arts, but not amarok-arts or amarok-gstreamer
<Hobbsee> we still use artsd for knotify :(
* Hobbsee notes that her sound hasnt screwed up in a while though :D
<seaLne> Riddell: isn't ubuntu policy to not require suid programs?
<Riddell> seaLne: any suid programmes in main should have a review and only be needed if essential
<seaLne> thats what i thought, i'm not convinced gnomefreak should be telling people in the k3b bugs to make cdrecord suid
<Riddell> it should work fine without suid, we just need to patch k3b to not complain
<seaLne> Riddell: but currently cdrecord dosen't work
<seaLne> so there are 2 issues
<Riddell> it doesn't?
<seaLne> well 3 if you count k3bsetup2 not working
<seaLne> nope the problems of k3b not writing are the same with cdrecord
<seaLne> Error: Cannot gain SYS_RAWIO capability.Is cdrecord installed SUID root?
<seaLne> : Operation not permitted
<seaLne> something changed in dapper latest kernel and some point in edgy kernel recently
<seaLne> Bug #54828
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 54828 in cdrtools "cdrecord fails to burn cd's" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/54828
<nixternal> Riddell: if you get a chance today, no rush what so ever, since we still have a little time, check out https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyEft/Knot2/Kubuntu and see how close it is to being ready to put up on kubuntu.org when the release occurs. we still need a link to the download, which i didn't add to stop the people who have already posted on "Digg" about it
<seaLne> when is knot2 due out? it would be nice to fix k3b/cdrecord first
<seaLne> nixternal: that looks good 
<nixternal> thank you!  i have no idea when it is released, except for soon ;)
<seaLne> how soon is soon?
<seaLne> :)
<Riddell> seaLne: do you know what's changed since Knot 1 for this cdrecord problem?
<Riddell> nixternal: put a link to the kde 3.5.4 announcement/changelog
<seaLne> Riddell: it behaves like this on knot1
<nixternal> Riddell: on kde.org or kubuntu.org
<nixternal> linkwise
<Riddell> nixternal: kde.org
<nixternal> roger that!
<Riddell> nixternal: "System Settings Layout" should be more positive, start by saying it's got a new layout then say there's some bugs :)
<Riddell> nixternal: maybe add an image for laptop button support.  otherwise it's all lovely
<nixternal> hmmm..where to get a laptop button support image?  ideas...
<nixternal> my lappy is old, i don't have those buttons ;(
<seaLne> photo of laptop buttons?
<Riddell> naw, the volume slider thing
<nixternal> thats what i was thinking seaLne ;)
<Riddell> I don't have it set up, I'm still on dapper
<nixternal> oh, like the OSD volume slider
<Riddell> yes
<seaLne> Riddell: do you have any problems with -26 kernel and cdrecord?
<Riddell> seaLne: never tried, but it was all working in Knot 1 I'm sure
<nixternal> Riddell: done deal
<seaLne> i just did a fresh install of knot1 and it is broken in it
<Riddell> http://kde.me.uk/index.php?page=kmilo has an image, but it's somewhat out of date
<nixternal> heh
<Riddell> ask Lure when he's around
<nixternal> i got a newer one ;)
<nixternal> i just have to fix up the image and add it..i made the changes to system settings layout, linked kde.org
<nixternal> it is getting close ;)
<toma> nvidia-glx is not avilable in edgy?
<seaLne> toma: the nvidia binary stuff dosen't work with new xorg
<toma> seaLne: allright, another thing to scratch off my todo-list.
<seaLne> honest propriatory binary stuff dosen't cause problems and is just as good as the source code :-/
<toma> hmm, too difficult for me ;-)
<DaSkreech> IS the kubuntu-desktop update the .oh release?
<Riddell> DaSkreech: hmm?
<DaSkreech> I just checked for updates and ubuntu-minimal ubuntu-standard and kubuntu-desktop are all being updated
<Riddell> shouldn't be any change
<Riddell> check the changelog
* DaSkreech sighs and pokes mornfall
<mornfall> what
<DaSkreech> Just checking on that changelog for adept. I recall that you had gotten the changelog servers
<mornfall> i did, i didn't implement it
<mornfall> queued
<DaSkreech> Ok cool :-)
<mornfall> try asking again next year :\
<DaSkreech> That's my most dreamed about feature for adept :)
* DaSkreech pops up to do list
<Riddell> who has a laptop?
<seaLne> for what purpose? there is one with dapper on it accross the room from me
<Riddell> what does lshal give you for the lid button?
<Riddell> what uid?
<mornfall> udi? udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/acpi_LID'
<mornfall> for me
<mornfall> debian sid
<mornfall> ii  hal                                          0.5.7-2                                      Hardware Abstraction Layer
<mornfall> if that helps any
<mornfall> (i'd sure hope it's same on all distributions, really :-)
<seaLne> would kind of make sense
<seaLne> ... laptop booting ...
<Riddell> mornfall: thanks, same as me, which is good
<seaLne> Riddell: i don't have that
<seaLne> Riddell: geeksoc.org/~kd/tmp/hpnx6110-lshal.txt
<Riddell> seaLne: does the laptop have a lid button that's pressed when you close the lid?
<seaLne> yes
<Riddell> yes, it's udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/acpi_C1E1'
<Riddell> hmm, bummer
<mornfall> hardware entanglement layer :p
<Riddell> well, it would be nice if it was a bit better documented :)
<mornfall> it would also be nice to have same id for same things on different machines (i sort of though it was the whole purpose of the thing, in fact)
<mornfall> (well, same id, same way to use and such... abstract over details :)
<toma> allee: thanks for the explanation, things are more clearer already
<allee> toma: puh, I was afraid it contributes to confusion
<toma> maybe, but not for me ;-)
<bddebian> Hello
<Sime> jono bacon??
<Riddell> The
<Sime> hey Riddell, what is that OEM CD thingy program?
<Sime> is that for making custon CDs?
<Riddell> no, it's for pre-installed machines
<Riddell> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/UbuntuDownUnder/BOFs/OEMInstaller
<Riddell> but abattoir made a better page that I can't find just now
<Sime> oh. I've found a tutorial on how to make a custom CD.
<Riddell> are you making a custom CD?
<Sime> UCK looks interesting
<jjesse> Riddell: where is the knot1 cd?
<Riddell> jjesse: releases.ubuntu.com I'd expect
<Riddell> Sime: UCK?
<Sime> Riddell: maybe, in the near future for KDE-NL
<jjesse> ah found it: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/edgy/knot-1/
<Sime> http://uck.sourceforge.net/
<mornfall> G.E.C.K. comes to mind :] 
<mornfall> (everyone who played the game will know ;)
<mornfall> umm
<mornfall> i should get it again
<Riddell> Sime: interesting.  http://www.atworkonline.it/~bibe/ubuntu/custom-livecd.htm is the one I used once
<Riddell> gnome's live-cd also has their own scripts
<Sime> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization/6.06
<mornfall> are there kubuntu dvds to be got somewhere?
<Riddell> mornfall: yes kubuntu.org/download.php
<mornfall> The requested URL /kubuntu/releases/dapper/release/dvd/ was not found on this server.
<mornfall> although the few mirrors seem to work
<mornfall> ahw, no blender on the dvd :(
<Riddell> mornfall: oh, it's moved with the .1 release
<mornfall> moved where?
<mornfall> ah, release.1
<nixternal> ok, Edgy users, I need a new update KMilo volume OSD screeny...i can't get it to work for me..works in dapper, however i think it is a vmware issue ;)
<Riddell> Lure: ^^
<Riddell> but needs the latest kubuntu-default-settings
<Lure> nixternal: the only OSD I can give you is probably Volume up/down/mute
<Lure> Riddell: or is there any other available?
<Riddell> Lure: that's the one we want
<Lure> will try to do some on my desktop (still no Edgy on laptop) and will send you
<Lure> nixternal: http://lure.homelinux.net/kubuntu/Volume.png
<Lure> nixternal: http://lure.homelinux.net/kubuntu/Mute.png
<Lure> Riddell: ^^^
<Lure> Riddell: there are two problems I see with laptop keys:
<Lure> 1. Web browser key does not work (it seems that keysym does not get through - even though that xev reports it properly
<Lure> 2. My computer key properly starts konqueror but also triggers Amarok's OSD for volume level - really strange
<Lure> actually it always reports "Volume: 80%" with one sec after Konq is started
<Lure> Riddell: and you are right, we should "borrow" OSD from Amarok (it is much nicer than kmilo's)
<Riddell> Lure: maybe you have two keycodes assigned to the same keysym
<Lure> Riddell: no, checked that first :-(
<Lure> it has to be something else...
<Riddell> Lure: I actually had trouble testing the XF86WWW key, something must be strange with that one
<Lure> Riddell: is dapper point DVD already available?
<Lure> (I have synced one, but not sure if this is final one)
<Riddell> Lure: yes, it's currently being pushed out
<nixternal> thank you Lure for those!!!
<Lure> nixternal: no pb, hope we can make them nicer for next knot 2+ ;-)
<nixternal> im sure they will be ;)
<Riddell> Sime: fascinating blog
<Riddell> wonder if we should use those patches in Edgy
<nixternal> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyEft/Knot2/Kubuntu
<nixternal> ^^ laptop button images done
<nixternal> all it needs is some linkage for completion, and then moved over to a release page on kubuntu.org ;)
<nixternal> of course when knot 2 gets released ;)
<nixternal> gotta go get some work done, leave me a message if im needed, and i will get on it as soon as i get back ;)
<Lure> Sime: really nice idea and work and I have to agree with Riddell that it would be nice to have in Edgy
<Lure> (how much pain did this system:/ cause until now...)
<OdyX> Lure: ask Tonio ...
<Sime> Riddell: the patches need some more work and testing first.
<Sime> Riddell: but it shouldn't be too much work.
<Sime> Riddell: unless I'm missing some fundamental problem that will torpedo the whole idea.
<Riddell> Sime: have you spoken to ervin about this?
<Sime> Riddell: no, I just presented what I had done on the blog. I'm certainly interested in hearing what he has to say.
<Riddell> Sime: your blog entry misses the <!--break--> at the end needed to get it all showing on planet
<Sime> Riddell: I put the break around the start. :-)
<Riddell> bah
<Sime> I didn't want to spam planetkde with the whole thing...
* toma dances around
<toma> this is great Sime|Zzz!!!
<toma> allee: read that blog, you will love it
<imbrandon> whoa Sime|Zzz +100 , i ( along with many others have thought exactly the same thing ) its lookin great 
<toma> you could argue something about /tmp but that is a detail
* DaSkreech looks up puzzled
<DaSkreech> What?
<allee> toma: about media?
<toma> yes
<imbrandon> DaSkreech: simes blog ok kdedevelopers
<imbrandon> Riddell: btw i ment to ask you last night , do i need to file a UVF for ktorrent or {are,did} you take care of all that ?
<Riddell> imbrandon: someone needs to, if you want to do so and CC me so I can confirm that would be good
<imbrandon> ok , cool, i'll do it here in a sec
<toma> allee: can you verify somethign for me on edgy?
* allee boots test maschine
<toma> o or someone else?
<imbrandon> toma: i have my edgy all booted and can test as long as i dont have to reboot
<allee> toma: booting ;)
<toma> sudo apt-get install digikamimageplugins
<toma> tell me what that does?
<imbrandon> k one sec
<imbrandon> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<imbrandon>   digikamimageplugins: Depends: digikam (< 0.9) but 1:0.8.2-2 is to be installed
<imbrandon> E: Broken packages
<imbrandon> brandon@voyager:~$                    
<toma> eiks
<toma> hoped it was just me
<allee> toma: this happened in debian too.  Looks like we need to ask for a sync again
<imbrandon> hrm while i'm writing this UVF are any of you all DD's ?
* imbrandon looks arround , hehe
<toma> allee: everything is synced afaik
<Riddell> allee's half way there
<imbrandon> heh darn, i need a sponsor 
<Riddell> what for?
<imbrandon> apt-mirror to unstable , i have it uploaded to mentors.debian.net
<imbrandon> ugh Riddell should i diff the tarballs from 1.2 to 2.0 ? there is likely to be a TON of changes 
<Riddell> imbrandon: no, find the changelog
<toma> allee: ok, you are right; i'll write the sync request
<imbrandon> ok just the changelog
<imbrandon> Riddell: just wondering i was going by what the wiki said 
<toma> Riddell: please ack: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/digikamimageplugins/+bug/55822
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 55822 in digikamimageplugins "Sync request, current version uninstallable." [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  
* Riddell blindly confirms
<allee> toma: http://www.ietf.org/rfc/rfc1738.txt search 'Unsafe:'  so afaiu it's thunderbirds fault
<allee> toma: of course escaping addional chars is not against 1738 ;)
<Lure> toma: afaik, you need to subscribe archive team to sync request bugs
<toma> Lure: yes, i first let Riddell take a look, in case i'm wrong, they dont get spammed
<imbrandon> Riddell: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/ktorrent/+bug/55824  , i dident assign anyone ( if there is anyone else to assign to it ) want to look it over?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 55824 in ktorrent "UVF Exception for ktorrent 2.0" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  
<allee> Riddell: no.  I never felt motivated enough to start nm process
<toma> allee: here is the kurl version: encode_string = "/@<>#\"&%?={}|^~[] \'`\\:+";
<allee> toma: one reason to drop thunderbird support :(
<imbrandon> Riddell: do you ack it now then someone ( you ?, me ?) ask mdz if its ok to upload ? sorry i dident deal with uvf's directly last cycle
<toma> allee: yes, for kde4, i only want to invoke the standard mailer according to kde's api and drop all support for all separate mailers.
<toma> allee: it really does not belong on the application level.
<Riddell> imbrandon: e-mail mdz and kamion, CC me, I'll ack it
<allee> toma: agreed.
<imbrandon> ok
<allee> oh, (still) no digikam*-doc pkgs in edgy
<imbrandon> jr@u.c ?
<toma> nope, it's having fun in the NEW queue
<allee> toma: ah
<imbrandon> Riddell: mail sent
#kubuntu-devel 2006-08-10
<toma> Riddell: thnxs
<imbrandon> Riddell: mdz ok'd the UVF pending your ACK 
<Riddell> imbrandon: cool, I'll try and upload that later this evening
<imbrandon> kk ( he commented on the bug if your looking for it, no reply to email )
<nixternal> imbrandon: have you been building konversation nightlies still, or are you kind of waiting for it to be somewhat "Late breaking" ;)
<imbrandon> dapper i have, edgy it as FTBFS last i looked, i'll look again soon
<imbrandon> soon === 2 hours
<nixternal> hmm..i haven't seen the updates
<imbrandon> i might need to sync the packages
<nixternal> ahhh
<nixternal> ok
<imbrandon> err sync the pool
<nixternal> anything new?  you know what im lookin' for ;)
<imbrandon> not anything your wanting hehe
<nixternal> arg
<imbrandon> that wont hit the 0.19 series
<imbrandon> it will hit 2.0
<imbrandon> err 0.20
<nixternal> i thought he said it will be out this month?
<nixternal> sho that is
<imbrandon> yea it will but in 0.20 , they are trying to get it out for edgy ( before sept 7th )
<imbrandon> look at there schedule iot explains it ;)
<nixternal> guess i will wait a little longer ;)
<nixternal> have you tried kvirc?
<imbrandon> not since i did the merge for it, and then was only to make sure it "worked"
<imbrandon> i dont realy like the UI of it
<nixternal> same here, but it is an IRC client on steroids
<nixternal> you can customise the ui of course, but the work involved in that is greater then install bsd w/o a monitor
<imbrandon> yea it takes as long as kdelibs to complie , heh just kidding but serouisly it takes a LONG time for an irc client to compile
<nixternal> since i got you here imbrandon, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyEft/Knot2/Kubuntu is darn close to done
<DaSkreech> imbrandon: they are on a Ubuntu cycle?
<nixternal> what is up with getting a release page for it on Kubuntu.org?
<imbrandon> DaSkreech: yea
<imbrandon> nixternal: thats Riddell department
<DaSkreech> Hee hee so KDE is following gnome :)
<nixternal> figures ;)
<imbrandon> DaSkreech: no konversation not all of KDE
<DaSkreech> Well it's a start 
* DaSkreech is still upset that edubunut is stripping out KDE 
<imbrandon> DaSkreech: http://konversation.kde.org/wiki/Release_Schedule  .... quote " Bar any unforseen blockers, release Konversation 0.20. This puts us a week before the scheduled Kubuntu Edgy feature freeze, giving them time to package. "
<DaSkreech> I love the power of community :)
<Riddell> DaSkreech: they are?
<Riddell> DaSkreech: how is KDE following gnome?
<DaSkreech> Riddell: Ridiculous extrapolation :)
<imbrandon> hrm brb food time
<imbrandon> DaSkreech: and FYI afaik ubuntu's release was scheduled arround gnome not the other way arround
<imbrandon> anyhow afk a few
<DaSkreech> imbrandon: That's the point
<allee> Anyone using kdevelop?  In dapper when I create a new project I only get 'custom' aka empty license template. not GPL LGPL etc
<allee> templates are in /usr/share/apps/kdevelop3/licenses  (but afaiu new projects are created by kdevappwizard
<Riddell> I wish kate would stop crashing
<DaSkreech> take away the keys
* imbrandon thinks there should be a Riddell international holiday ;)
<Riddell> hmm?
<imbrandon> heh just cuz you rock in getting kubuntu together , no reason , i was just mouthin off really
<imbrandon> lol
<Riddell> spookyly enough I was just talking to my girlfriend about holidays 
<imbrandon> hahaha 
<DaSkreech> Riddellday
<imbrandon> i dunno about kate ( dont use it much ) but if kmail would stop crashing i would kiss the person that fixed it ( not really )
<DaSkreech> Hmm mightypea brings up an interesting point
<imbrandon> actuly i think its the way it handles imap, becouse if i set my mailboxes up as pop it dosent crash
<DaSkreech> can You have it so that customizing the live CD session makes that the default for kubuntu once you hit install
* imbrandon might look for other bug reports later
<imbrandon> DaSkreech: there are ways of doing that, its not point and click though
<imbrandon> i made a custom cd that installs the defaults i added ( not distrubuted though as it has w32codecs and lots of other stuff )
<DaSkreech> Yeah would be nice if it was a checkbox option in install. Would you like a) default b) your current desktop as the settings when installed?
<imbrandon> i use it for me and my family ( and some few at my lug ) actualy its a dvd becouse i added alot
<imbrandon> and replaced oo.o with koofice and lots of stuff actualy
<imbrandon> lol
<DaSkreech> Well This would be cooler
<DaSkreech>  You could have one CD then go to someone's house play around with it till you get it to the point where they are wowed then click and there it is. Exactly they way they liked it
<imbrandon> write a spec / bug / whatever and poke the ubiguity devs
<imbrandon> get it going then ;)
<imbrandon> hehe
<Riddell> we can't touch w32codecs
<Riddell> CD customisations can also be done with casper-cow
<Riddell> i.e. using a USB stick to keep your changes
<DaSkreech> Riddell: This is for install
<DaSkreech> not across sessions. Though that is welcome as well
<DaSkreech>  Yep Edubuntu is dumping KDE 
<imbrandon> yea i mostly made it for my little brother so he could put my custom kubuntu cd in the drive and hit install and it installs all that "extra" stuff we cant do legaly
<allee> heh, nice quite some pkgs from dapper-{updates,security} have higher version that the edgy one :(
<imbrandon> ouch
<imbrandon> thats not good
<DaSkreech> As long as they are tested
<allee> yeah. pmount, firefox ..
<imbrandon> allee: they dont use ~ ?
<allee> imbrandon: no
<imbrandon> heh wonderfull
<imbrandon> tats gonna be a nightmare later if we dont fix it up now
<Riddell> allee: file bugs
<Riddell> no kubuntu packages should be like that anyway :)
<allee> I've both dapper and edgy in sources.list for easy apt-cache policy etc
<imbrandon> hehe ;)
<DaSkreech> Hmm whats up with http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20125?
<allee> Riddell: sorry to disappoint you kubuntu-docs is one ;)
<DaSkreech> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20125 ?
<Riddell> allee: fooey 
<Riddell> allee: I've been putting off updating that
<imbrandon> X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 168 <--- you have the laptop stuff in your xorg.conf
* DaSkreech putters off to check that
<allee> Debian dak refuses to accept those in the archive
<Riddell> imbrandon: it just means something is trying to draw or access an X object that doesn't exist
<Riddell> imbrandon: it's annoying buy harmless
<Riddell> DaSkreech: ^^
<Riddell> allee: refuses ~ package?  it should accept those now
<imbrandon> Riddell: yea its caused by ther are 3 pointer devices in the default xorg.conf that arent used by most computers
<imbrandon> like the touchpad , eraser mouse etc
<DaSkreech> I'm concenred that a simple apt-get should throw that many errors though
<Riddell> imbrandon: right
<Riddell> apt-get shouldn't, it doesn't use X
<allee> Riddell: not the '~'.  It was annouced today that '~' is okay now.
<Riddell> unless you have debconf setup to use X I guess
<imbrandon> DaSkreech: those xerrors will throw from any gui app rin from console, as Riddell said harmless but annoying
<DaSkreech> Yeah I know. But .. this is apt-get
<allee> Riddell: I mean you can upload anything to sarge-proposed-updates with a version higher/lower than unstable/stable
<DaSkreech> I don't have a laptop thing
<DaSkreech>  I do have wacom though :(
<imbrandon> DaSkreech: yea i dunno why its wanting x
<Riddell> allee: clever
<DaSkreech> Oh wait those are the laptop things :-P
<Riddell> ok, who wants to test somethnig fun?
<imbrandon> Riddell: sure wasup ?
<Riddell> imbrandon: are you sure?  this is going to be very exciting...
<DaSkreech> dang kate won't comment :(
<imbrandon> hahaha Riddell as long as i dont have to reboot i'm game
<DaSkreech> sudo rm -rf / ?
<imbrandon> DaSkreech: cat /dev/urandom > /dev/hda
<Riddell> announcing, our new power manager!  http://kubuntu.org/~jriddell/bzr/powermanager/
<imbrandon> cool , it dont have to be used on a lappy ?
<Riddell> imbrandon: it won't do much on a non-laptop but it needs testing still to make sure it successfully doesn't do much
<imbrandon> heh ok
<Riddell> also it needs gnome-power-manager installed for now (just for the icons)
<Riddell> actually you might well be able to hibernate/suspend from a non-laptop
<imbrandon> k grabbing now
* ..[topic/#kubuntu-devel:Riddell] : http://kubuntu.org/~jriddell/bzr/powermanager/ | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuEdgyPackageUpdates | Buglist at https://launchpad.net/people/kubuntu-team/+packagebugs | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Meetings
<imbrandon> brandon@voyager:~/files/devel/pm/powermanager$ python guidance-power-manager.py
<imbrandon> Traceback (most recent call last):
<imbrandon>   File "guidance-power-manager.py", line 37, in ?
<imbrandon>     import dbus
<imbrandon> ImportError: No module named dbus
<Riddell> you'll be wanting python2.4-dbus
<imbrandon> kk
<imbrandon> Riddell: http://pastebin.ca/124319
<imbrandon> this is on a non-laptop, later this evening i can grab my iBook and test on a lappy too ( dunno how it will work on an apple laptop )
<Riddell> strange, it thinks you have a pluggable AC adaptor
<imbrandon> heh
<imbrandon> does it matter that on this computer i have to disable acpi to boot
* imbrandon dunno what that has to do with it
<Riddell> imbrandon: ok, grab http://kubuntu.org/~jriddell/bzr/powermanager/guidance-power-manager.py again 
<imbrandon> k
<imbrandon> woot ok its running now, no icon in the try ( and yea i installed gnome-power-manager
<imbrandon> ) but its running , will test a little more
<imbrandon> s/try/tray
<imbrandon> just an empty spot where the icon should be
<Riddell> and if you click on it?
<imbrandon> yup
<imbrandon> the gui comes up
<Riddell> groovy
<Riddell> do you have /usr/share/gnome-power-manager/battery-charged.png?
<imbrandon> one sec, saving a ss then i'll look
<ryanakca> if there are 2 bugs that are the same (duplicates), can I mark one as a duplicate, and confirm the other? Since 2 people have the same bug? example: bug 51070  and  bug 52217
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 51070 in kdepim "crashes on exit" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/51070
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 52217 in kdepim "Kontact crash when quit" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/52217
<Riddell> ryanakca: yes, please do
<imbrandon> Riddell: no the only thing in that directy are 4 .glade files
<ryanakca> Riddell: kk, ty... just wondering... after that motu-school course on bug triaging, the instructor had said it depended on the bug :)
<imbrandon> Riddell:  http://imbrandon.sytes.net/pm1.png
<imbrandon> the area between amarok and the clock is where i can click 
<Riddell> ryanakca: you just have to be sure they are the same bug
<Riddell> imbrandon: ah, it's all changed in edgy
<ryanakca> Riddell: from what I can see, they are... only thing different is the numbers in the debugging output,  like the "0xb7066eb9" in #12 0xb7066eb9 in QObject::activate_signal () from /usr/lib/libqt-mt.so.3
<imbrandon> Riddell: i'm on edgy 
<imbrandon> ohhh nvm read that wrong
<Riddell> imbrandon: put http://kubuntu.org/~jriddell/bzr/powermanager/gnome-power-manager.tar.gz  into /usr/share/gnome-power-manager/
<imbrandon> k
<Riddell> the contents of that tar that is
<imbrandon> hehe yea
<imbrandon> yup that works 
<imbrandon> looks like my osx icon on my lappy ;)
<Riddell> aren't os x icons black and white?
<imbrandon> sometimes, you can choose
<imbrandon> default they are ya
<imbrandon> does the gui in that screen shot look like it should ?
<imbrandon> as in the greyed out selections
<Riddell> imbrandon: it seems to think you have a battery but no brightness control
<imbrandon> hehe
<Riddell> imbrandon: what does lshal | grep battery  give you?
<imbrandon> any output from something else i can give you ?
<imbrandon> one sec
<imbrandon> brandon@voyager:~/files/devel/pm/powermanager$ lshal | grep battery
<imbrandon> udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/apm_battery'
<imbrandon>   info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/apm_battery'  (string)
<imbrandon>   battery.present = false  (bool)
<imbrandon>   info.capabilities = {'battery'} (string list)
<imbrandon>   info.category = 'battery'  (string)
<imbrandon>   battery.type = 'primary'  (string)
<imbrandon> note like i said on this computer acpi has to be disabled , that screw with some PM stuff from what i've read , dunno how or even exactly what it does
<imbrandon> but i boot with acpi=off kernel parm
<Riddell> curious
<Riddell> imbrandon: if you run gnome-power-manager does that show up?
<imbrandon> umm dunno lemme try
<imbrandon> g-p-m wont run , well dosent look it is
<imbrandon> no error either though
<imbrandon> yea nothing
<imbrandon> no icon , no gui , no error
<Riddell> what does  lshal | grep ac_adapter  give you?
<imbrandon> brandon@voyager:~/files/devel/pm/powermanager$ lshal | grep ac_adapter
<imbrandon> udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/apm_ac_adapter'
<imbrandon>   info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/apm_ac_adapter'  (string)
<imbrandon>   ac_adapter.present = true  (bool)
<imbrandon>   info.capabilities = {'ac_adapter'} (string list)
<imbrandon>   info.category = 'ac_adapter'  (string)
<Riddell> so I wonder how gnome-power-manager knows not to show itself
<imbrandon> hrm ps ax shows it running
<imbrandon> though
<imbrandon> brandon@voyager:~/files/devel/pm/powermanager$ ps ax|grep power
<imbrandon>  2870 ?        Ss     0:00 gnome-power-manager
<imbrandon> brb one sec, gonna refill my mt dew
<Riddell> imbrandon: this gives me a pretty large diff.   diff -urN current/ktorrent-1.2/debian/ ktorrent-2.0/debian/
<Riddell> you even changed the Maintainer field
<Riddell> please re-package against the current version
* Riddell snoozes
* DaSkreech grins
<imbrandon> k back
<imbrandon> kk
<DaSkreech> hi@Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> hi DaSkreech :)
<DaSkreech> How are you?
<Hobbsee> DaSkreech: i'm okay.  mum didnt hack into me today, like she has for the past month or so :)
<DaSkreech> Mi mum's on vacation for a month so she's going to get pretty mellow over the next few days
<Hobbsee> heh
<freeflying> morning all
<Hobbsee> hi freeflying 
<freeflying> Hobbsee: hey
<nixternal> Hobbsee: my merge has been done..well actually requested a sync ;)
<Hobbsee> nixternal: yay.  did you get a MOTU to ack it?
<Hobbsee> nixternal: and this was kflickr?
<nixternal> imbrandon did
<nixternal> yes
<Hobbsee> nixternal: were the md5sums of the debian and ubuntu tarballs the same?
<imbrandon> Hobbsee: yes
<nixternal> yes
<Hobbsee> oh cool
* Hobbsee wonders why it was a manual merge then.  oh, packaged differently, i guess
* Hobbsee got caught with some of those packages doign the manual merges - with the .orig.tar.gz's not being the same.
<imbrandon> well i think the debian maintainer used the ubuntu version in this case
<imbrandon> heh
* Hobbsee wonders why she isnt getting main from ubuntu-devel at all
* Hobbsee unsubscribes, then resubscribes to the non-digest version
<nixternal> hobbsee, i had to do all my mailing list stuff yesterday or the day b4 after changing email address..it wasn't fun
<Hobbsee> nixternal: heh.  you can set the change of email address, you know
<nixternal> ya, and that broke everything for me
<Hobbsee> what suprises me is that i'm still getting stuff from all the other lists - just not that one.
<Hobbsee> and i'm still getting all the bugmail, which is nice :)
<nixternal> http://ubuntu-ca.org/official-desktop-happy-corey.png
* Burgundavia takes a seat for the fireworks
<nixternal> rofl
<ajmitch> oh dear
<nixternal> hahah
<ajmitch> should nixternal be booted for trolling? :)
<nixternal> NOOOO
<nixternal> ;p
<nixternal> actually, i was hoping Hobbsee was around for that one
<Burgundavia> nixternal: she would likely rag me for it
<nixternal> oh, she would chase me with a pointy stick, guaranteed
<ajmitch> she's far too nice to do that :)
<nixternal> hehe, im not falling for that one ;)
<imbrandon> omg someone is gonna make me bust out inkscape and make a KDE one
<nixternal> muhahah
<nixternal> do eeet
<Burgundavia> sadly, my 3x5 banner is bigger than yours ;)
<freeflying_> imbrando1: ping
<Hobbsee> hi all
<poningru> bwhahaha
<imbrandon> heya freeflying_
<imbrandon> wasup?
(nixternal/#kubuntu-devel) there is an index.desktop file that translate the name of the theme i guess
(nixternal/#kubuntu-devel) some of the translations though i can keep, as they are easily translated
<nixternal>  /usr/share/apps/konversation/themes
<nixternal> pick on, there is an index.desktop file in there to take a peak at
<imbrando1> i'm still not sure what your trying to do , or what your asking me
* Starting logfile irclogs/kubuntu-devel.log
<nixternal> http://www.dhs.gov/dhspublic/display?content=5789
<nixternal> that is classic right there, and people wonder why us Linux people are cool
<nixternal> -- Start of Hobbsee (see, more than 24 hours before the meeting!)      ;)   where is that pointy stick?
<Hobbsee> nixternal: hehe.  i've hidden it :P
<nixternal> i need to add an agenda for future "knot release" information as well
<Hobbsee> nixternal: shoot :)
<seaLne> is kde supposed to be broken in edgy?
<nixternal> it isn't broken here
<nixternal> that i can notice
<seaLne> kdesktop kdm and konqueror
<seaLne> http://ubuntu.pastebin.ca/124857
<Hobbsee> seaLne: dodgy mirror.
<Hobbsee> all fine here.
<seaLne> you have kcontrol 4:3.5.4-0ubuntu5?
<Hobbsee> seaLne: er, nope?
<Hobbsee> seaLne: apt-cache policy kcontrol?
<seaLne> konqueror depends on ubuntu5 of kcontrol and kdesktop
<Hobbsee> seaLne: when did those packages come thru?
<seaLne> accepted 1230 yesterday
<Hobbsee> hmmm okay
<seaLne> where are the build info again?
<Hobbsee> seaLne: launchpad.net/buildds?
<Hobbsee> seaLne: it's off the main LP pages, anyway
<Hobbsee> or look it up via source package
<seaLne> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/kdebase/4:3.5.4-0ubuntu5
<seaLne> hmm got them now
<Hobbsee> seaLne: must just be hitting the archives or something
<seaLne> repeated attempts at apt foo seem to have sorted it maybe bad timing
<seaLne> weird that it took till some point overnight for me to get them as it says they were  built yesterday afternoon
* seaLne shrugs
<Hobbsee> seaLne: exactly.  maybe just as weird that the gb mirrors dont seem to have them
<Hobbsee> and htey're not hte mirrors, iirc
<seaLne> all of archive.u.c are mirrors they get pushed to afaik
<Hobbsee> likely
* Hobbsee shrugs too
* Hobbsee goes back to syncing and merging.
<seaLne> heh
* seaLne enjoys morning tasks of reading mailer-deamon errors and backup logs
<Hobbsee> heh
<omeow> Hobbsee, have you tried the latest konversation build yet?
<omeow> Oh wait.. there still aren't nightlies for konvi on edgy, are there?
<Hobbsee> omeow: no, i havent.  i dont think so.  poke imbrandon 
<Hobbsee> omeow: what's in it?
<omeow> Why don't you try building it yourself? 
<omeow> Well, the kickban command for one. Resizable font on the tab bar.
<Hobbsee> omeow: mainly cos i cant be bothered :P
<Hobbsee> omeow: nice!
<nixternal> Hobbsee: i added a brief "knot release" agenda for tomorrows meeting..give it a looksy and make sure it is ok ;) ty
<Hobbsee> nixternal: nice :)
* Hobbsee looks
<Hobbsee> nixternal: nice.
<nixternal> kool
<Hobbsee> nixternal: did you see sabdfl's stuff on planet?
<Hobbsee> was interesting - the definitions of edgy, etc
<nixternal> yes i did
<rob> on aug 06?
<Hobbsee> rob: sounds about right
<rob> heh cool
<rob> my blog was mentioned in that
<Hobbsee> rob: nice1
* Hobbsee didnt realise there was such a difference in user/developer perspective of "edgy"
<rob> yeah, Dapper felt pretty "edgy" for most
<Hobbsee> Riddell: does that powermanager stuff requrie testing, or something?
<seaLne> hmm 9x ~500K/s downloads from release and cdimage :)
<Hobbsee> seaLne: nice :)
<nixternal> ok, is it me, or am i going crazy...if you goto KDE Help Center, and want to search something, is it impossible?  like you can't click the "Search" button because it is grayed out?
<nixternal> kde 3.5.4 here on dapper btw
<seaLne> type something!
<nixternal> i did
<nixternal> heh
<nixternal> you have to select "All" under "Scope selection"
<seaLne> ah maybe i had at some point
<seaLne> i wonder if that is something that can be enabled by default
<nixternal> im wondering if it is possible to search more than man pages
* nixternal beds
<nixternal> see you all in about 7 hours ;)
<Hobbsee> night nixternal 
<Hobbsee> 7 hours?  heh
<Hobbsee> meeting's not that early
<Riddell> Hobbsee: yes pleas
<Hobbsee> Riddell: how?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: compile, then test, or whta?
<Riddell> Hobbsee: download, run
<Hobbsee> Riddell: right.  run how?
<Riddell> it's python, no compiling
<Riddell> python guidance-power-manager.py
<Hobbsee> yay.  more meetings
* Hobbsee sets two things to build on imbrandon's machine, and goes home.
<Riddell> mornfall: Fedora doesn't split xine?
<mornfall> no idea
<mornfall> how split?
<Riddell> mornfall: to split out mp3
<Riddell> seems they don't ship xine so they had to add back the not-yet-finished gstreamer plugin in amarok
<mornfall> we don't ship amarok
<mornfall> and neither xine
<Riddell> bummer
<mornfall> amarok is in fedora extras, but not xine
<mornfall> so yeah, probably using gst
<mornfall> there's livna for that anyway
<mornfall> (which ships xine with mp3 support)
<Hobbsee> Riddell: testing out power manager.  well, grabbing it to test
* Riddell gets nervous
<Hobbsee> Riddell: why nervous?
<Riddell> because if it formats your hard disk I'll be in trouble
<Hobbsee> Riddell: indeed.  should i backup before this?
<Riddell> no
<Riddell> it'll all be fine
<Hobbsee> Riddell: and what, i run....
<Hobbsee> ./guidance_power_manager_ui.py presumably
<Riddell> yes
<Hobbsee> sarah@sarah:~/guidancepowermanager$ ./guidance_power_manager_ui.py
<Hobbsee> from: can't read /var/mail/qt
<Hobbsee> from: can't read /var/mail/kdecore
<Hobbsee> from: can't read /var/mail/kdeui
<Hobbsee> ./guidance_power_manager_ui.py: line 18: syntax error near unexpected token `('
<Hobbsee> ./guidance_power_manager_ui.py: line 18: `class GuidancePowerManagerUI(QDialog):'
<Hobbsee> but, if i run guidance-power-manager.py i get a pretty blank box, which contains interesting power-management-like bits
<Riddell> and if you click on it?
<Hobbsee> sorry, if i click on it, then it shows the lovely dialog about screen brightening, etc
<Hobbsee> called guidance power manager
<Hobbsee> it has no icon though.
<Hobbsee> mains power brightness works :)
<Hobbsee> same with the battery
<Hobbsee> power
<Riddell> rocking
<Hobbsee> there's a right click suspend/hibernate too.
* Hobbsee wonders if they work.
<Riddell> you can put the contents of this into /usr/share/gnome-power-manager to get the icons http://kubuntu.org/~jriddell/bzr/powermanager/gnome-power-manager.tar.gz
<Hobbsee> ahhh :)
<Hobbsee> Riddell: there's a bug in the tooltip, it doesnt show up
<Hobbsee> Riddell: there's stuff in the terminal about it
<Riddell> paste?
<Hobbsee> pastebinning it now :)
<Hobbsee> Riddell: http://rafb.net/paste/results/5xK7TG71.html
<Riddell> hmm, fooey
<Riddell> I changed that late last night
<Hobbsee> Riddell: ditto with the battery length tooltip
* Hobbsee wonders how accurate the icon is
<Riddell> closest 20%
<Hobbsee> nice
<Riddell> Hobbsee: can you pastebin the battery length errors too?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: http://rafb.net/paste/results/sb7UlQ74.html is the entire thing
<Riddell> seaLne: fancy a packaging challenge?  qt4ruby needs packaged (at last I don't think anyone is working on it)
<Riddell> thanks
<seaLne> Riddell: i wouldn't have time in the next week or so but could look at it after that?
<Riddell> seaLne: cool
<Hobbsee> Riddell: do you want me to test suspend?
<Hobbsee> & hibernate?
<Riddell> Hobbsee: please
<Hobbsee> ok
<Hobbsee> Riddell: wow!!!!
* Hobbsee cannot *believe* that!
* Hobbsee tries out hibernate
<Riddell> :)
<ajmitch> Hobbsee: it worked somewhat?
<Riddell> ssh, she's hibernating
<ajmitch> obviously :)
<Riddell> what news?!
<ajmitch> Hobbsee!
<Hobbsee> Riddell: suspend works, hibernat's buggered, but i think it's buggered on my machine anyway
* Hobbsee is still *stunned* at the suspend :)
<Riddell> ah well
<Hobbsee> Riddell: even knm reconnects itself, and the sound works!
<Riddell> 1 out of two isn't bad :)
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Riddell> thanks Hobbsee 
<Riddell> Hobbsee: did it lock after resume from suspend?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: actually, that's interesting.  my dapper would hibernate, but not suspend
<Hobbsee> Riddell: yep.  took me a while to figure out what the heck was going on, till i moved the mouse :P
* Hobbsee has a blank screen screensaver :P
<ajmitch> Hobbsee: it probably works now that you're not using nasty ndiswrapper stuff
<Hobbsee> ajmitch: yeah, quite likely.
<Riddell> I'm not sure how to poke the screensaver into showing the unlock dialogue
<Hobbsee> i'm not sure that you need to - it's pretty obvious if someone's using a non-blank screensaver
* Hobbsee hsould try that, and see how it comes up
* Hobbsee tries.
<Hobbsee_> Riddell: i have good news and bad news
<Hobbsee_> but first, what did i miss?
<ajmitch> we didn't talk about you much
<Hobbsee> much.  right.
<Hobbsee> Riddell: you said you wouldnt break my machine.  lack of kernel panics are part of that :P
<Riddell> oops
<Hobbsee> Riddell: hehe
<Hobbsee> Riddell: g-p-m *doesnt* like rss-glx screensavers.
<Hobbsee> Riddell: the first time i got part of the usplash, and general other random crap, then the second time i got the kernel panic - something about xfree86 trying to access the hardware or something
* Hobbsee tries with a normal screensaver
<Hobbsee> hmmm.
<Hobbsee> Riddell: you want that exact kern
<Hobbsee> el panic error?
<Riddell> Hobbsee: no, but the linux maintainer might, report a bug
<Hobbsee> Riddell: linux maintainer of which package?
* Hobbsee notes that that happens for all screensavers.
<Hobbsee> but not for blank
<Riddell> Hobbsee: linux maintainer of linux
<Hobbsee> right....
* Hobbsee wonders where they reside, and how to file a bug with enough info in it to be useful
<seaLne> where abouts was it that the netinst iso lives?
<Riddell> seaLne: link at bottom of KubuntuFiles on wiki
<seaLne> ta
<Hobbsee> debian 369023
<Ubugtu> Debian bug 369023 in showimg "Subject: showimg: Please build-depends on koffice-dev instead of libkexif-dev" [Important,Open]  http://bugs.debian.org/369023
<Riddell> huh?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: sorry
<Hobbsee> Riddell: just looking at a merge
<Riddell> libkexif-dev has nothing to do with koffice
<Riddell> he seems to be confusing it with kexi
<Riddell> it needs changed to libkexif1-dev
<Hobbsee> Riddell: yeah, exactly.  what i'm wondering about is why there's a libpq-dev build-dep there too, from ubuntu
<Hobbsee> Riddell: why'd you put that in?
<Riddell> at a guess showimg has a database layer for its catalogue
<Hobbsee> so keep it?
<Riddell> if it's used yes
<Hobbsee> hi jjesse 
<Riddell> el, Sime: could one of you set system-settings-usability spec to beta available?  https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+spec/kubuntu-system-settings-usability/+priority
<el> Riddell, done
<Riddell> thanks
* Hobbsee reminds self of the meeting in a few hours.
<Riddell> sleep!
<Riddell> (and don't turn your phone off so I can wake you up :)
<Hobbsee> Riddell: oh yeah.
* Hobbsee turns it off silent
<Hobbsee> Riddell: if you do leave me a voicemail, turn your radio off first :P
<Hobbsee> Riddell: what do you need me there for anyway?  :P
<Hobbsee> apart from so that jjesse cant make the meeting, of course
<sebas> Meeting is tonight?
<Hobbsee> sebas: yep, 2100UTC
<sebas> I might attend, at 21oo UTC?
<sebas> Ok.
<Riddell> el: new power manager applet ready for testing, it's not exactly like the spec because it doesn't have idle time measurement, but feedback on the UI would be good.  http://kubuntu.org/~jriddell/tmp/kde-guidance_0.6.7ubuntu1-0ubuntu1_i386.deb
<sebas> Riddell: While driving to work this morning, I was thinking that we really need an event based model, no polling.
* Hobbsee likes it.  it looks rather gnome-ish though, in terms of simplicity.  whcih is probably good.
<el> Riddell, thanks! i'll have a look at it - later today or tomorrow. 
<Hobbsee> sebas: what do you mean?
<sebas> Polling will keep the CPU from entering sleep states (such as C1, C3) and thus eat quite some energy off AC.
* sebas waves to \el.
<Hobbsee> ah
<sebas> Hobbsee: Is that a bit clearer?
<el> hi sebas :)
<Hobbsee> sebas: yeah.  thought you were referring to the meeting actually.
<Riddell> sebas: the trouble is that the python-dcop bindings can't listen for signals unless you have a glib loop
* Hobbsee waves to this mysterious person named el 
<Riddell> sebas: it's probably not /too/ hard to add qt mainloop support to python-dbus, it is designed for extra mainloops to be added
<sebas> Riddell: Yeah, I know. We could solve that with separating GUI from event listener, that would also enable us to run the event listener when X is stopped or kdm waiting for login.
* el waves back to Hobbsee 
<sebas> Thiago probably has ideas on that.
<sebas> I guess he's dealing with that all the time.
<Riddell> sebas: have you looked at the code?  
<sebas> Yes, it's a mess :>
<Riddell> :)
<sebas> Seriously, I'd really abstract GUI from functionality, I can do that though.
<Riddell> sebas: do you think I should put it in SVN?
<sebas> I didn't run the code yet though.
<sebas> Yes, absolutely, it's in development anyway, and the workflow is much easier if you and I both work in SVN.
<Riddell> cool, I'll do that, and upload a package to edgy
<sebas> Ok.
<sebas> I figure we can make the applet communicate with the daemon via dbus, and have the daemon run code on events.
<sebas> That could solve the privilege problem as well, if I'm not mistaken.
<Riddell> privilage problem?
<Riddell> "communicate with the daemon via dbus" that still has the problem of no signals in python-dbus with qt
<allee> sebas: if the daemon uses dbus then it should be desktop neutral. Maybe there is already something like this???
<Riddell> hal!
<Hobbsee> Riddell: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/kcontrol-kdmtheme/+bug/47160
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 47160 in kcontrol-kdmtheme "remove package, duplicates "kdmtheme"" [Medium,Needs info]  
<Riddell> Hobbsee: hmm, good question
<Hobbsee> Riddell: yeah, rahter
<Riddell> I guess we keep kcontrol-kdmtheme and scrap kdmtheme then
<Hobbsee> Riddell: yeah, that's what i'd think
<Riddell> no, kdmtheme is now in debian http://packages.debian.org/unstable/kde/kdmtheme
<Riddell> oh how confusing
<Hobbsee> no, wait
<Hobbsee> heh
<Riddell> so scrap kcontrol-kdmtheme
<Hobbsee> it's also a newer version, it seems
<Hobbsee> sarah@sarah:~$ show kcontrol-kdmtheme | grep Version
<Hobbsee> Version: 1.1-0ubuntu1
<Hobbsee> sarah@sarah:~$ show kdmtheme | grep Version
<Hobbsee> Version: 1.1.2-1
<Hobbsee> yeah
<Hobbsee> yeah, that's sane
<Riddell> ok, I've confirmed the bug
<Hobbsee> gah.  too quick :P
* Hobbsee just tried to :P
<Hobbsee> *ouch*
* Hobbsee just fell off her chair by accident.
<Riddell> nixternal: that's new guidance uploaded with the power manager applet, you could put that in the knot 2 page
<Hobbsee> Riddell: tooltip for 100% charged works for g-p-m
<Riddell> yay!
<Riddell> Hobbsee: but do you have the tooltip very large?  with lots of space under the progress bar?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: yep
<Riddell> I have no idea why it does that
* Hobbsee doesnt even know python, so is no help at all :P
<Riddell> it's more a KDE/qt issue
<Hobbsee> ah
<Hobbsee> right.  it's bedtime.
<Hobbsee> night all, night Riddell 
<abattoir_> Riddell: what did you say you did for the locale-chooser-data problem that you encountered?
<Riddell> abattoir_: I used your older package
<abattoir_> Riddell: ok, will try that, thanks :)
<Hobbsee> oh yeah, i said i was going to bed, didnt i...
<jjesse> don't you have to be up again in a little bit for the meeting Hobbsee?
<Hobbsee> jjesse: yeah.  or i'll get an angry Riddell on the phone
* seaLne is starting to get pissed off with the amount of groups wanting to do interviews with people involved in ubuntu
<seaLne> now ubuntu magazine are
<Riddell> oh they asked me ages ago
<Riddell> at least 6 months ago
<Riddell> never heard from them since
<seaLne> ubuntu magazine didn't exist 6 months ago
<Riddell> it was being discussed
<seaLne> ah
* seaLne has begun to associate the word "collaborate" with "try to take over and make you do something different" :(
<freeflying> Riddell: I need your sponsor upload for scim-pinyin and scim-chewing, due to the changes in gtk2  :)
<imbrandon> seaLne: heh , i'm begingin to think that about the Fridge, what we discussed and whats happening isnt the same , but thats OT for here
<Riddell> after meeting freeflying 
<freeflying> Riddell: okay, I'd go to bed now, thanks
<Riddell> freeflying: e-mail it to me
<nixternal>  <Riddell> nixternal: that's new guidance uploaded with the power manager applet, you could put that in the knot 2 page
<nixternal> extra info?  link?
<Riddell> nixternal: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuPowerManagement
<nixternal> rocKing
<imbrandon> ugh it pisses me off when people are arrogant to the point of not listening to other people
<imbrandon> anyhow ....
<DaSkreech> ?
<imbrandon> Riddell: i'll have that fixed ktorrent here in a few minutes ( hour or so probably )
<imbrandon> DaSkreech: nothing, it dosent belong here, just frustrated atm with a few ppl
<imbrandon> it will pass
<DaSkreech> Oh in that case vent here by all means :)
<imbrandon> lol nah i'd rather be productive, bbiab , fixin ktorrent
<el> Riddell, i wrote some comments in the wiki: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuPowerManagement
<Riddell> el: just saw that, thanks
<el> Riddell, they lid close doesn't work here :-|
<el> but it works with klaptop
<Riddell> el: no it doesn't seem to work for me either, it doesn't get picked up by HAL
<el> Riddell, ah, ok, so it's not only my laptop :)
<Riddell> el: coukld you run lshal and look for "lid" in the output and tell me what the udi is for it?
<el> button.type = 'lid'  (string)
<el>   info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)
<el>   linux.acpi_type = 10  (0xa)  (int)
<el>   linux.acpi_path = '/proc/acpi/button/lid/LID0'  (string)
<el> is that what you wanted?
<el> udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/acpi_LID0'
<Riddell> el: ah, so it's my fault, I need to look up the better way of finding that lid object
<el> ok
<el> Riddell, also the maximum brightness was only 47%
<Riddell> el: that's interesting, can you do  lshal | grep laptop_panel.num_levels
<el> laptop_panel.num_levels = 16  (0x10)  (int)
<Riddell> right, my fault again, not too hard to fix
<el> fine. the other things i wrote in the issues are ui-related
<el> in the wiki, not issues
<ryanakca> Hey Riddell! The wiki page says to "introduce yourself to the developers"... who else should I introduce myself to? ( Well... that was kindof an introduction... dont you think? :D )
<imbrandon> hehe
<Riddell> el: all good issues, thanks for the review
<Riddell> ryanakca: come along to the meeting tonight and say hi :)
<el> Riddell, np
<ryanakca> Riddell: what time?
<imbrandon> 2100utc iirc
<Riddell> ryanakca: 21:00UTC #ubuntu-meeting
<Riddell> 3 hours 15 mins
<imbrandon> Riddell: got time to help me with something that should be trivial
<Riddell> imbrandon: I can try
<imbrandon> heh well you know the patch to the cvs.sh for old kde apps
<imbrandon> that shoudl enable pot trans
<ryanakca> 4PM :) right before supper... how long do they last? hour?
<imbrandon> i have that patch applied but when it builds it said something about "use anything but gettext" i can get the exact error if you want
<Riddell> imbrandon: exact error useful
<imbrandon> heh ok 
<Riddell> ryanakca: yes, about an hour
<ryanakca> kk, I'll be there (hopefully)
<allee> is DannyKukawka here?
<sebas> He's usually on #powersave.
<allee> sebas: thx
<allee> sebas, riddel: is it worth adding dannyK 
<allee> comment 'Why new pm applet instead of adapting kpowersave" to tonights agende
<allee> Riddell: ^^ 
<Riddell> allee: if it's useful for someone, sure
<imbrandon> Riddell: whats the command to see all the kde packages that need libgamin removed still? i think that wiki is a bit dated 
<Riddell> apt-cache rdepends libgamin0
<imbrandon> k and only the kde ones not all of them right ?
<allee> In case dannyk will be there, I'll add it
<rouzic> Hi all :)
<imbrandon> 'ello
<Riddell> nixternal: power manager screenshot http://kubuntu.org/~jriddell/powermanager.png
<imbrandon> hehe we need a kde crystal icon
<imbrandon> ;)
<Riddell> imbrandon: I've asked kwwii, hopefully he'll do it when he gets back from holiday
<imbrandon> colol
<imbrandon> cool*
<imbrandon> ahh it wouldent let me paste the whole build log , i can upload it if you need the whole thing 
<imbrandon> but here is the error Riddell http://pastebin.ca/125409
<Riddell> imbrandon: ah, the admin/ directory is far too old, just give up and throw it at upstream
<imbrandon> doh , thats ktorrent 2
<imbrandon> heh
<Riddell> that's what you get for developing outside of KDE's SVN
<imbrandon> ;)
<imbrandon> well can we grab a admin dir from svn for now ? or wait for upstream ( might not make it into edgy hehe )
<Riddell> you could yes
<imbrandon> ok cool i'll do that ( and poke upstream to get it fixed too )
<allee> Riddell: powermanager.png:   s/when//  and s/Critical/Critical (%d %)/ ?
<Riddell> allee: el has already pointed out your seconf point to me
* allee should read more careful others comments
<Riddell> allee: not here, on the wiki, I'm just confirming that you have a top usability spod backing you up
<allee> :)
<allee> Riddell: the layout seems to imply that one will not be able to configure 'lid close' etc when on AC power?
<Riddell> allee: also pointed out by el :)
<el> :)
* allee starts reading el comment carefully
<imbrandon> svn co svn://anonsvn.kde.org/home/kde/branches/KDE/3.5/kde-common/admin ktorrent-2.0/admin
<imbrandon> gah
<rouzic> I have seen the images of the Knot 2 in the wiki
<Riddell> imbrandon: copy it from a kde 3.5.4 package if you want
<imbrandon> Riddell: kk
<Riddell> rouzic: good?  bad?
<imbrandon> rouzic: some of the SS are there yes but knot 2 wont have cd images built for a few days atleaste
<allee> el: I dare to disagree on 'lid close'.  Some (two) people here wanted on battery -> suspend, on power -> blank.  So at least in their opionion it depends on plug/unplug state 
<Riddell> imbrandon: more like two weeks it seems :(
<rouzic> Good Riddell :)
<imbrandon> yea ;( ( after the dev sprint )
<rouzic> I like the images
<imbrandon> one good thing though Riddell is kwwii might have time to put some more artwork in
<el> allee, i have no data on this - if it really depends on plug/unplug state it should be doubled. 
<rouzic> Kubuntu 6.10 will be one of the best versions that will exist :)
<el> allee, hm, who are the two people who wnat that?
<imbrandon> Riddell: should this applet work fine on my ppc lappy ? if so i'll test it before the meeting
<allee> el: Claudia and Daniel asked me last year.  They had (longer) computation running when pluged in.  When on battery they don't do this ;)
<Riddell> imbrandon: it should yes
<imbrandon> Riddell: i dont know if apm/acpi is diffrent on apple or not is why i'm asking
<imbrandon> ok
<rouzic> imbrandon: SS?
<Riddell> imbrandon: it's all HAL
<imbrandon> rouzic: Screen Shots
<el> allee, ah, i see. yes, that's actually a common use case for developers. 
<rouzic> ah , ok :)
* allee has to drive home otherwise he will be too late for the meeting
<allee> bye, see you later
<el> bye allee 
<imbrandon> later allee
<imbrandon> Riddell: the kopete admin should work right? i already have that downloaded
<Riddell> imbrandon: yes
<imbrandon> Riddell: seems there was a terrorist scare at your london airport for US planes
<imbrandon> was just on the news
<imbrandon> heh
<Riddell> good thing I'm not flying from England
<imbrandon> hehe yea , all the US airports have a 8 ( EIGHT !! ) hour wait atm to get on a flight 
<Riddell> Sime, sebas: http://kde.me.uk/index.php?page=kde-technology-interviews-pykde
<Riddell> suggestions welcome for questions
* sebas reads.
<sebas> Riddell: Other involvements with Open Source / KDE might be interesting.
<imbrandon> Riddell: Do you know of any exciting users of PyKDE?  <-- s/users\ of/applications\ that\ use/  possibly ?
<sebas> And the "how do you eat" question.
<imbrandon> lol ;)
<verwilst_> grm, pressing shift-backspace kills my X
<verwilst_> hm, xgl
<imbrandon> yea thats an xgl key binding
<mornfall> hola
<imbrandon> 'ello mornfall
<mornfall> another lame question: where do i get netinst iso for kubuntu? :)
<mornfall> or equivalent
<mornfall> well
<jjesse> that would be the alternate install iso?
<imbrandon> no
<imbrandon> hold on grabbing the link
<imbrandon> inst it in the pool like in debian
* imbrandon looks
<imbrandon> isnt*
<mornfall> i just don't want to download full iso just to install a machine on the same link as i would download iso :)
<imbrandon> heh yea exactly, hold on mornfall i know there is one, i'm looking for the image now, its kinda hidden iirc
<mornfall> yeah, i figure :)
<imbrandon> Riddell: do you still have the link, i'm not seeing it
<mornfall> i have installed vmware workstation on my lappy so i figured i could as well install edgy into it to be able to test things there
<mornfall> (xen doesn't cut it here, breaks suspend to ram/disk)
* mornfall googling
<Riddell> imbrandon: to what?
<Riddell> mornfall: link at bottom of KubuntuFiles on wiki
<imbrandon> ahh yea thats what i was looking for
<imbrandon> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuFiles
<imbrandon> ;)
<mornfall> ack
<mornfall> downloaded
<mornfall> should i preseed? or do a server install and apt-get kubuntu-desktop
<imbrandon> i would do the latter myself, not sure if there is much diffrence
<mornfall> going for server, much easier than typing in the hopelessly long seed url :)
<Riddell> the difference is having gnome installed
<imbrandon> Riddell: not witha server install
<imbrandon> not even X installed
<mornfall> installer running
<imbrandon> Riddell: ahh ok that fixed it right up ( ktorrent ) , just a sec i'll stick it on my file server so you can grab it
<imbrandon> Riddell: http://imbrandon.sytes.net/ktorrent/
<Riddell> thanks
<mornfall> creating partitions on scsi disks is screwed or just me?
* Riddell hasn't tried
<imbrandon> me either
<imbrandon> i only use pata or sata
<mornfall> says device or resource busy after creating
<mornfall> so it can't create filesystems
<mornfall> hmm
<imbrandon> ouch
<mornfall> guess i should reboot :)
<imbrandon> who does the k-d-s mostly ? is there a way we can get a link to kontact ( kmail ) in the internet section of kmenu just like the other email apps ?
<Riddell> imbrandon: it's already in Office, we don't want two entries for the same thing
<imbrandon> yea but i ( and probably ) many others goto "internet" looking for it 
<imbrandon> almost every time i goto start it
<imbrandon> heh
<imbrandon> as thats where evolution thunderbird etc all are
<imbrandon> anyhow no biggie just asking
<mornfall> installing base system \o/
<imbrandon> yay \o/
<mornfall> although i wish i had a hvm-capable cpu
* imbrandon is afk for 20 or 30 minutes , lemme know if i need to change anything else in ktorrent Riddell, i think i got it all this time though
<Riddell> imbrandon: there's no change there between the last package I saw http://muse.19inch.net/~jr/tmp/ktorrent.debdiff
<imbrandon> umm yes theres quite a few changes but umm i'm not seeing whats wrong with that diff, there are some changes to the rules for the pot and control deps, and a new doc file
<imbrandon> am i missing something i shouldent be ?
<ryanakca> is it kdelibs4-dev or kdebase-dev that provides http://pastebin.ca/125494 ?
<Riddell> imbrandon: it changes the compat level, homepage, adds a manpage, postinst and prerm scripts and heavily modifies the rules file all without a mention in the changelog
<imbrandon> hrm ok
<toma> is universe closed for new releases?
<Riddell> don't get out of sync from debian unless it adds something
<Riddell> toma: not at all
<imbrandon> well the rules is needed the rest i can probably revert
<toma> Riddell: oki, is the  auto-sync active as well?
<Riddell> toma: no
* toma is lost
<Riddell> toma: new packages welcome, new versions if they've been tested, syncs from debian also if they've been tested
<toma> Riddell: oki, clear
<Riddell> Lure: how do you pronounce ljubljana?
<Lure> Riddell: hard for english guys... ;-)
* Riddell not English
<Lure> Riddell: sorry for that... ;-)
* nixternal bows to Riddell for the Guidance Power Manager!!!
<Lure> j is read as u in english, the rest is more or less normally read
<nixternal> that rocKs
<nixternal> the icon in the taskbar is sweet
<Riddell> nixternal: the icon is from gnome :)
<Lure> guidance power manager? is it available?
<nixternal> doh
<nixternal> i hate it
<nixternal> ;)
<Riddell> good good :)
<Riddell> Lure: /topic
<imbrandon> thats a gnome icon nixternal heh
<nixternal> it needs to be burple
<imbrandon> kwwii has be requested to fix it up , no worries nixternal ;)
<Lure> Riddell: cool - does it work on Dapper too? (no Edgy on laptop yet - waiting for Knot2)
<Riddell> Lure: yes, fine on dapper
<nixternal> kwwii can draw? ;) hehe
<nixternal> he's not even around for the joke ;(
<Lure> what is gnome-power-manager.tar.gz?
<nixternal> im getting ready to add the power stuff as well to the release page...any idea how close we are to knot 2 release?
<Riddell> Lure: those are the icons it uses currently, you can also just use http://kubuntu.org/~jriddell/tmp/kde-guidance_0.6.7ubuntu1-0ubuntu1_i386.deb
<Riddell> nixternal: not at all close it seems
<nixternal> i kind of figured that after just scrolling the -meeting
<imbrandon> weeks nixternal ;(
<imbrandon> ok Riddell rebuilding again , hopefully this is the last time, i made only bare minimum changes this time
<sebas> Riddell: Can I get the icons without installing twenty gnome packages?
<imbrandon> hehe
<Riddell> sebas: use the .deb above or the .tar.gz from the URL in /topic
<sebas> Sorry, only 18 :-)
<sebas> Aye, I'm working with the svn version, so I'll get the tgz.
<Sime> sebas: hey sebas. Did you get that email of mine about that housewarming?
<Sime> sebas: or did it get marked as spam?
<Sime> Riddell: how interested are you in those io-slave patches?
<Riddell> Sime: I suspect we're very interested
* imbrandon is thats for sure
<toma> Sime: i've put it on the agenda for the meeting later this evening, feel free to join...
<Sime> toma: time?
<toma> 23
<toma> Sime: can you make it?
<Sime> toma: don't know.
<sebas> Sime: Got it, cool!
<Sime> sebas: sweet
<sebas> Thanks for the invitation, I only forgot to reply :-)
<Sime> sebas: I was just wondering if it got through (firstly)
<sebas> Sime: Very nice work on the FS abstraction, btw.
<sebas> I love the concept
<imbrandon> Riddell: hehe ok hows this look before i upload it so you can grab it ...... http://pastebin.ca/125571
<Sime> Riddell: implementing the FS stuff would probably require tweaking udev, BTW. mount point names need to be more descriptive (like what media:/ does now)
<Riddell> imbrandon: does debian have the patch rules?  if so they should be kept (even if empty)
<sebas> Mountpoint are being taken care of by the installer, right?
<sebas> udev only does devicenode naming
<imbrandon> yea they have the patch rules, should i just empty the patch file then instead of removeing it from debian/rules ?
<Riddell> tweaking udev sounds scary
<Sime> udev (I think) does hotpluging.
<Riddell> imbrandon: just remove the one line that actually does the patching
<sebas> Yeah, but not mounting
<imbrandon> udev rules do for hotplug stuff like ipods
<sebas> udev creates device nodes when something is plugged in.
<Sime> Riddell: eerrrrr waht imbrandon  said.
<sebas> HAL might mount it
<Sime> Riddell: udev is very configurable.
<Sime> sebas: I'm not sure. HAL might be one that actually mounts it... I'm a bit fuzzy there.
<Riddell> HAL does the mounting yes
<sebas> I'm 88.3% sure udev has nothing to do with mountpoints :)
<Sime> Riddell: ervin emailed me BTW.
<Riddell> actually it just calls a script that uses pmount
<Riddell> Sime: what did he say?
<imbrandon> udev rules make the names like /media/ipod insead of /media/sdf3 or whatever
<sebas> http://vizzzion.org/?id=viewpic&gcat=UbuntuDevSummitParis&gpic=IMG_7899.JPG#images <- This ervin :-)
<imbrandon> lol @ sebas
<Sime> Riddell: I'll just forward the email. I hope he doesn't mind.
<sebas> The scary part is: It's Aaron's thong.
<imbrandon> hahahaha
<Sime> sebas: ummmm yeah.
<Sime> sebas: I assume the thong hasn't been used. But you never know with aaron.
<imbrandon> ok Riddell last time heheheh promis *crosses finger* http://pastebin.ca/125584
<imbrandon> i'll get this down one day ;)
<Riddell> imbrandon: looks perfect
<imbrandon> kk lemme copy to the file server, one sec
<fdoving> imbrandon: udev makes /dev/stuff, it can make /dev/ipod if you want. But it doesn't touch anything in /media, that's HAL.
<Riddell> Sime: interesting
<imbrandon> ahh ok hrm , guess i mis intrepreted what i read 
<sebas> Sime: I vaguely remember ... let's not discuss that :>
<Sime> Riddell: trying some of these patches/ideas in edgy would be a very good way of trying them out in the real world before KDE4.
<imbrandon> Riddell: ok updated files at http://imbrandon.sytes.net/ktorrent/
<Riddell> Sime: agreed
<imbrandon> Sime: yea , specialy since edgy is "edgy" ;)
<Sime> imbrandon: true
<sebas> Sime: Did you get some feedback from the OpenUsability people?
<Sime> sebas: about what?
<sebas> About the i/o slave work.
<fdoving> imbrandon: you should look at /usr/share/hal/scripts/hal-system-storage-mount if you would like to learn more about the mounting process and the rules for mouting and labels etc.
<sebas> Last night's blogentry
<imbrandon> fdoving: will do , thanks
<imbrandon> brb food time 
<fdoving> imbrandon: there are also some nice and informative HAL policy and preferences files in /etc/hal/ and /usr/share/hal .
<Sime> sebas: no, I haven't. I haven't had time yet.
<Sime> sebas: but if you see El, ask her for an opinion.
<sebas> She was on this channel earlier today.
<omeow> There seems to be a problem when upgrading KDM; http://pastebin.ca/125618
<omeow> Is there any easy way to solve this?
<omeow> I have no idea what it means. =/
<imbrandon> actualy looks like you have other issues " 41 not fully installed or removed. "
<imbrandon> try " sudo dpkg --configure -a "
<omeow> That's probably because this package failed to install.
<omeow> The rest hasn't been configured yet.
<imbrandon> no that was prior 
<omeow> This is the 2nd time I ran the command.
* Lure trying guidance suspend
<imbrandon> exactly the first time it dident finish
<imbrandon> try " sudo dpkg --configure -a "
<omeow> Ok.
<imbrandon> and #kubuntu or #ubuntu+1 ;)
<omeow> What for?
<omeow> Do they support people running edgy?
<imbrandon> #ubuntu+1 is for exactly that
<imbrandon> edgy
<omeow> Did it finish now? http://pastebin.ca/125624
<omeow> I have no idea, all I can make out is warnings and errors.
<imbrandon> try " sudo apt-get install language-selector-common language-selector-qt python-apt " now , and use dist-upgrade instead of upgrade
<omeow> Why?
<imbrandon> so it wont hold back as much and grab new deps
<omeow> I see.
<DaSkreech> imbrandon: Not to be picky but it's for exactly one more than the current stable release
<imbrandon> DaSkreech: exactly , and right now thats edgy
<imbrandon> ;)
<DaSkreech> So #ubuntu+1 is exactly for that.. right now
<omeow> Why can't the apt tools say "package(s) installed" instead of just ending without saying anything? :)
<DaSkreech> I was just cussing about the apt tolls not showing changelogs
<DaSkreech> Tools
<omeow> imbrandon, what mouse do you have?
<omeow> *which
<imbrandon> hp wireless wtf does that have to do with anything ?
<omeow> I was going to ask you another question. :)
<imbrandon> ahh
<Sime> Riddell: are you going to interview Jim PyKDE guy?
<Riddell> Sime: yes, see that wiki page, suggestions welcome
<omeow> I have an mx510, and for some reason, I have to keep my xserver-xorg-input-evdev downgraded to version 1.0.0.5-0ubuntu2 in order to keep my xorg server from crashing.
<imbrandon> ok omeow support to +1 , i'll meet you there in a sec, if not there are tons of peeps in there ;)
<omeow> I have no idea how to start investigating this problem, since I don't really know who to contact.
<Sime> Riddell: I don't know what his plans for KDE4 are, but it would be nice if we could talk him into developing PyKDE in KDE svn in a more open way, and having PyKDE synced with KDE releases.
<imbrandon> Sime: +1
<imbrandon> on that
<imbrandon> hehe
<omeow> I'll be back in a bit.
<imbrandon> me too afk a few
<sebas> Sime: Has that been talked about at some point ever?
<sebas> It makes a lot of sense, especially since bindings and pykde are always out of sync.
<Sime> sebas: not yet. Jim is a good and reasonable guy though
<sebas> Yeah, I know.
<Sime> sebas: yep
<Sime> Riddell, sebas: if would be nice if we could announce something during the interview. ;-)
<sebas> Oops.
<sebas> Yeah, or simply ask carefully if that'd be an option, and what he'd need to do that.
<Sime> sebas: well, we should at least first ask and probe what his plans are for KDE4. Maybe he wants to do that already.
<sebas> Sime: That's right.
<Lure> Riddell: guidance-p-m looks ok, only lid does not work properly: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20210
<Riddell> Lure: great
<Lure> otherwise suspend/hibernate works (Dapper with KDE 3.5.4)
<Riddell> Lure: the lid thing is coded badly, it needs to search for the button type not the udi
<Lure> we just need to get rid of these ugly icons...
<imbrandon> heh
<Riddell> kwwii is offline until next week :(
<Lure> question: do you plan to add any battery info to the dialog?
<Lure> Riddell: should we borrow the ones from kpowersave?
<Riddell> Lure: it's already in the tool tip
<Riddell> Lure: borrow the what?
<Lure> Riddell: icons
<Lure> Riddell: no tooltip here...
<Riddell> Lure: kpowersave just uses the ugly icon from klaptopdaemon
<Riddell> Lure: hold mouse over the systray icon, you get a popup
<Lure> Riddell: tried, but it does not work here...
<Riddell> strange, it worked for others
<Riddell> Lure: any error output on the command line?
<Lure> Riddell: actually, there is: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20211
<fdoving> kpowersave doesn't work properly here either.
<Lure> fdoving: expected - it's not polished as Ubuntu acpi-support
<Riddell> Lure: hmm, I fixed that
<fdoving> Lure: well, it worked nicely until recently. :)
<Riddell> Lure: I know, you need to do bzr branch on the URL in the /topic to get the latest version (or get it out of KDE SVN)
<Lure> I am using the version wrom /topic
<fdoving> i use 0.6.0-1ubuntu4.
<Lure> fdoving: really? maybe some kernel update confused it...
<Riddell> Lure: needs to be got with bzr, not wget
<Lure> fdoving: problem with suspend/hibernate...
<Lure> Riddell: ok, will take the svn version
<Riddell> Lure: in trunk/playground/guidance
<Riddell> base/guidance
<fdoving> Lure: don't think so as i haven't rebooted. no problems with suspend/hibernate, just the applet not working properly. missing menus etc. I had nice performance control etc. now everything is gone. only the help meny left.
<Lure> fdoving: is powersaved running? try /etc/init.d/powersaved start
<fdoving> Lure: it is.
<seaLne> Riddell: would it be ok to bring up the topic of k3b breakage in the meeting?
<Lure> fdoving: never seen something like that...
<fdoving> .. and i have killed kpowersave and restarted it to check.. but it doesn't work.
<imbrandon> Riddell: what about either one of these icons http://imbrandon.sytes.net/icons/
<imbrandon> err
<imbrandon> wrong url hold on
<imbrandon> Riddell: http://imbrandon.sytes.net/pm/
* imbrandon likes http://imbrandon.sytes.net/pm/klaptopdaemon.png personaly
<seaLne> looks like a battery full of tea :)
<imbrandon> hehe
<imbrandon> they are from everaldo's crystal clear icon set
<imbrandon> hahaha ubunfood http://www.flickr.com/photos/menza/211976628/
<Riddell> seaLne: sure, add to the agenda
<Lure> Riddell: svn version reports: ImportError: No module named guidance_power_manager_ui
<Lure> but there is guidance_power_manager_ui.ui
<Lure> how to get the .py from .ui?
<fdoving> with pyuic
<Lure> fdoving: thanks
<toma> seaLne: any br we should read about the breakage?
<seaLne> good point
<Lure> Riddell: tooltip works with svn version, acpiLID HAL error remains
<Lure> Riddell: and why is battery percentage twice (both in % bar and then as a text number)
<Lure> Riddell: what do you plan to put in system settings for power management since new powermanager is so lightweight?
<nixternal> is there an easy way to add a program into katapult?
<seaLne> give it a desktop file
<Riddell> Lure: dunno, what do we need?
<Riddell> Lure: nothing I'd say
<Lure> Riddell: true, if we assure that all laptops will get tray icon out-of-the-box
<Lure> Riddell: users might still expect something in system settings though
<fdoving> gnite all. can't stay for the meeting, work very early tomorrow.
<Lure> Riddell: we could have the same content as on single click on tray icon... But it is not much
<sebas> Where's the meeting?
<allee> #ubuntu-meeting
<fdoving> #ubuntu-meeting.
<imbrandon> sebas: #ubuntu-meeting
<imbrandon> in about 5 minutes
<sebas> That's clear, merci!
<sebas> Aye, it's UTC +1.55 over here ;)
<seaLne> meeting!
<seaLne> sebas: weird
<imbrandon> heh time to wake up hobbsee ;) lol
<sebas> seaLne: Yeah, I might've been kidding though :P
<seaLne> CEST then? :P
<sebas> Yeah
<Hobbsee> hi all
<Hobbsee> Riddell: heya
<Riddell> hi Hobbsee 
<ryanakca> Riddell: intro myself at the end of the meeting? (I had missed the first ping... I was afk...)
<Hobbsee> ryanakca: better to stick you in soon, i suspect
<Riddell> ryanakca: we'll do it next
* Hobbsee checks.  we've got quorum?
<Hobbsee> yep.  we do :)
<ryanakca> Riddell: kk
<Hobbsee> Riddell: guess there was a reason i had to get up this morning then
<DaSkreech> imbrandon: Sorry did we discuss bug 49774 already?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 49774 in kubuntu-meta "(WISH) Reduce the number of dependences in kubuntu-desktop" [Wishlist,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/49774
<imbrandon> not yet
<seaLne> is it on the agenda?
<seaLne> ah it is
<DaSkreech> Yes they said jump to Hobbsee so I thought I missed that 
<DaSkreech> How do I get the info on the CPU family?
<Hobbsee> DaSkreech: lscpi?
<Hobbsee> uname -a?
<DaSkreech> Nope for either :)
<DaSkreech> Looking for something like Sempron vs athlon
<DaSkreech> Ah
<DaSkreech> Wait uname -p I guess but it's unknown
<DaSkreech> Ah well
#kubuntu-devel 2006-08-11
<seaLne> cat /proc/cpuinfo maybe?
<DaSkreech> seaLne: That gives me a number
<DaSkreech>  6
<DaSkreech> For someone uninformed that doesn't elict Ohhhh I have a Sempron
<DaSkreech>  Or Waht I have a Athlon I've Been Gypped@@!
<seaLne> imbrandon: i've not had much success trying to get dcfldd into debian with lack of interest on debian-mentors yet uncle steve said that was the way to do it
<imbrandon> seaLne: same here , but i did get a DD to email me
<imbrandon> just nothing after that
<imbrandon> lol
<imbrandon> thus my reluctance about the kde-extras , my debian experince hasent been the best
<seaLne> yeah i submitted a patch for a package pre sarge but instead the package was removed from sarge, and i needed it for labs
<imbrandon> heh that sucks
<DaSkreech> imbrandon: Whats your output on uname -p ?
<imbrandon> unknown
<DaSkreech> Hmm Seems to be universal
<DaSkreech>  Is there a way to fix that?
<allee> seaLne, imbrandon: if case noone (ignores) upload to debian, change version to 0kubuntu1 and ping the universe-upload-team.  DD's can do 'dch -i' later or never (that would be a pity)
<Hobbsee> warning, i have to leave soon
<imbrandon> allee: i can upload i'm a motu , thats not the problem, its getting it into UNSTABLE ;)
* allee ponder what he wanted Hobbsee to ask urgently
<Hobbsee> allee: no idea?  there's irc and email.
<seaLne> imbrandon: i couldn't get k3b to compile in edgy couldn't find QT
<imbrandon> seaLne: i'll try later tonight or early in the morning
<imbrandon> whats your source url again ?
<seaLne> but i also couldn't build kopete which Riddell built fine
<seaLne> http://geeksoc.org/~kd/k3b/
<imbrandon> kk
<imbrandon> seaLne: building now, we'll see how it go's if it builds i'll upload it
<bddebian> Howdy
<Hobbsee> eek...breakage :(
<DaSkreech> :-)
<bddebian> Hi Hobbsee, DaSkreech
<Hobbsee> hi bddebian 
<DaSkreech> Hello bddebian
<seaLne> nn
<Hobbsee> yay.  less breakage
<DaSkreech> sebas: Continue convo here :)
<sebas> Sure. Good night! ;-)
<sebas> gnight all, I'm on CEST and becoming tired.
<imbrandon> heya bddebian
<DaSkreech> Night :)
<imbrandon> Riddell: ohh before you go , did ktorrent make it in ( probably is too late )
* Hobbsee is off.
<imbrandon> bye Hobbsee
<bddebian> Hi imbrandon
<Hobbsee> no time for brekafast :(
<imbrandon> Sime: ping 
<imbrandon> seaLne: yea it ftb not finding QT, i'll look at it a bit more later when i have some time
<imbrandon> ( k3b pre1 )
<DaSkreech> MMM Bluray :)
<DaSkreech> k3b has Bluray support now
<DaSkreech> Wonder how he tested taht
<DaSkreech> that
<imbrandon> you mean developers test code ?
<imbrandon> wow
<omeow> Can anyone tell me what the green orb in the statusbar of konvi is supposed to do/reflect? http://omeow.ath.cx/konvi.png
<omeow> Apparently it's added by kubuntu? Other linux distributions running KDE don't have it.
<omeow> And I can't interact with it, or use the "what's this" function.
<imbrandon> omeow: that png 404's but in any case i dont see any gree orbs
<imbrandon> have a look at the default kubuntu konversation screen shot for dapper here http://www.buntudot.org/people/~imbrandon/screenshots/snapshot2.png
<imbrandon> if its diffrent then that you have issues
<omeow> imbrandon, sorry I meant http://omeow.ath.cx/konq.png
<imbrandon> hrm looking at mine
<imbrandon> i dont see it there either
<imbrandon> [18:50]  <luyt> Regarding the GREEN ORB in Konqueror: it means it is the active pane... try splitting the view
<omeow> I meant konqueror, imbrandon. :)
<imbrandon> [18:50]  <luyt> Regarding the GREEN ORB in Konqueror: it means it is the active pane... try splitting the view
<nixternal> imbrandon: ktorrent made it in if you hadn't see it yet ;)
<imbrandon> nixternal: yea i seen it
<nixternal> kool
<omeow> imbrandon, yes, I noticed already. :)
<nixternal> eatin' time
<omeow> and you definitely need some yakuake...
<imbrandon> i hate yakyuke ;)
<omeow> How come?
<imbrandon> becosue i cant move it arround my screen when i want to
<imbrandon> i dont like things "stuck"
<omeow> Why do you want to move around your terminal?
<omeow> things being stuck is the new you... it's trendy! =P
<imbrandon> becosue i often have 3 or 4 or 5 open next to each other
<imbrandon> compaing things
<DaSkreech> imbrandon: Huh?
<omeow> Ok.
<DaSkreech> Oh you mean visually :)
<imbrandon> that and i use 2 some times 3 monitors and i move it between them at will
<DaSkreech> When someone sells me on the benefits of multiple monitors for programming I'll look into it
<imbrandon> irc on one, mail web on another , terminals on a third
<imbrandon> done
<DaSkreech> Why do you need to watch mail web?
<DaSkreech> and I normally have aterminals audibly ping me when stuff is done if it's important
<imbrandon> DaSkreech: i'm constantly checking my mail and looking something up on the web
<DaSkreech> imbrandon: I guess :)
<imbrandon> http://www.buntudot.org/people/~imbrandon/misc/workzone.jpg
<DaSkreech> You just had this sitting around?
<imbrandon> had what ? the pic ?
<DaSkreech> Yeah
<imbrandon> yea its been on my webserver a few weeks
<imbrandon> workzone.jpg            23-Jul-2006 22:01   979k
<DaSkreech> It's sad that I'm fascianted by the mouse :-(
<imbrandon> lol
<DaSkreech> Oooh MacBook
<DaSkreech> No wait iBook
<imbrandon> ibook
* DaSkreech gets back to the topic at hand
<DaSkreech> The monitor is off :-P
<DaSkreech>  I win :)
<imbrandon> i wasent "working" ;P i win ;P
<DaSkreech> That's no reason not to bask in electrons
<DaSkreech> Oh someone asked about the changelog in the 6.06.1 in the meeting that wasn't addressed was it?
<imbrandon> yes it was, and a change log for a whole distro ?
* imbrandon points DaSkreech to changelogs.ubuntu.com
<imbrandon> or the announce list
<DaSkreech> Well I only really care about the changelog for k-d
<DaSkreech> why can't I pull that with apt-listchanges :-P
<imbrandon> so go read it ;)
<imbrandon> as the apt-listchanges dev's
<imbrandon> heh
<DaSkreech> mornfall asked me to remind him about it in adept next year :-(
<imbrandon> exactly
<imbrandon> is it realy that hard to goto http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/changelogs/pool/main/k/kubuntu-meta/kubuntu-meta_1.4/changelog
<imbrandon> anyhow afk working
<DaSkreech> Yes :-)
<nixternal> [19:06]  <imbrandon> becosue i often have 3 or 4 or 5 open next to each other
<nixternal> time for emacs budd
<imbrandon> ewww no
<nixternal> oh ya, it is all about emacs
<nixternal> 5 minutes til motu school?
<imbrandon> wb freeflying
<freeflying> imbrandon: hi
<imbrandon> ktorrent 2.0 is uploaded, probably still in the que on the buildd's
<imbrandon> just FYI ;)
<freeflying> nice, I will try soon
<DaSkreech> Who is in charge of Firefox?
<bddebian> Mozilla
<imbrandon> heh
<DaSkreech> ok
<imbrandon> iwj iirc , look at the changelog/maintainer
* imbrandon is afk
<DaSkreech> Yeah I'm installing right now gimmie a few
<DaSkreech>  There is no seamonkey debs in the repos :(
<DaSkreech> Oh wait I can still browse the files
<DaSkreech>  /me hugs adept muchly
<Hobbsee> all right.  if anyone's emailed me anything vaguely important that i need to remember about in the next while, please email it to me again.
* Hobbsee has been a *very* big idiot.
<DaSkreech> Hi Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> hi DaSkreech 
* Hobbsee continues to cry
<DaSkreech> Deleted all of your mail?
<Hobbsee> and a whole lot of other configs
<DaSkreech> how?
<Hobbsee> at least i got a copy of .gnupg and .bashrc
<Hobbsee> played with rm -rf a bit during the meeting
<Hobbsee> they were my comments of "oh no, breakage"
* DaSkreech covers his mouth with his hand
<DaSkreech> I saw that I assumed you were compiling something
<Hobbsee> only in the home dir, after backing up
<Hobbsee> i missed a couple of folders though :P
<Hobbsee> no, i do that in pbuilder, so dont really care
<nixternal> imbrandon: i just did an update on my edgy lappy, and ktorrent crapped out on dpkg
<imbrandon> yea
<imbrandon> i'm fixing it now
<nixternal> ok..kool
<nixternal> just wanted to make sure you knew
<imbrandon> trying to overwrite `/usr/share/mimelnk/application/x-bittorrent.desktop', which is also in package kdelibs-data
<imbrandon> ^^ like that right ?
<nixternal> im trying to figure out why 'debuilder -S' doesn't like my gpg stuff
<imbrandon> debuild -S -sa
<nixternal> ya, that works fine
<nixternal> debuild -S -sa -rfakeroot -k<mykey>
<nixternal> works like a charm
<imbrandon> then your golden
<nixternal> silver or chrome at least ;)
<imbrandon> Riddell: if you read this before i wake up I got Sime's patches and set kdebase and kdelibs to build , i'm off to bed, when i wake i'll upload them somewhere and we can test
<seaLne> imbrandon: ok in some ways it ftb is good i was confused when hobbsee managed
<seaLne> becuase i got it to ftb on 2 different machines
<freeflying> when I try "translate this application" in kde apllications, it will use firefox ,but not the konqueror, is this a bug?
<sebas> Aah, the girls!
<sebas> Moin Hobbsee & el
<Hobbsee> hi sebas 
<el> moin sebas 
<el> hi Hobbsee 
<Hobbsee> hi el :)
* sebas passed coffee around for the willing.
* Hobbsee wonders what of importance was in her email.
* sebas takes a quick shower.
<seaLne> Hobbsee: offers of millions of dollars?
<nixternal> Hobbsee: your email stuff you lost
<nixternal> you use gmail?
<nixternal> do you have it set to "archive" all mail after it is downloaded to client?
<Hobbsee> ah ha.  i've just found one solution to the "kde menus dont update bug"
<Riddell> oh?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: run kappfinder.
<Hobbsee> something's finally gone right today.  yay.
<Riddell> yes, that'll run kbuildsycoca
<Hobbsee> Riddell: i tried running kbuildsycoca manually, and it didtn help
<Riddell> curious
<Hobbsee> very
* Hobbsee looks around her system.  i think i might just have resurrected it again.
* Hobbsee makes a mental note to be more careful playing with rm -rf in the future
<Riddell> eek
<Hobbsee> Riddell: yeah, eek. so far, it seems that i've lost about 2 months of email.  i've still got most other bits it seems
<Hobbsee> hi imbrandon_
<Hobbsee> who changed the fonts to be "light" instead of regular?  assuming they're supposed to be deja-vu sans
<Hobbsee> Riddell: good job with ubiquity
<Hobbsee> Riddell: very nice work with ubiquity.  it even detects which kernel to use!
<Riddell> Hobbsee: it does?
<Riddell> hi serzholino 
<serzholino> Riddell: !
<Hobbsee> Riddell: it detected -686
* Hobbsee was very surprised
<ajmitch> Hobbsee: that should be default on the live cd now
<Hobbsee> ah right
<Riddell> Hobbsee: which CD?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: knot 1 kubuntu desktop
<seaLne> Riddell: interested in a Sun Blade 100 to add sparc to your hardware collection? :)
<Riddell> seaLne: totally
<seaLne> Riddell: that a yes?
<Riddell> seaLne: it is
<seaLne> cool
<seaLne> do yu want a monitor (crt)?
<Riddell> nah, only have space for one monitor in my server room (cupboard)
<seaLne> k, its standard vga connector anyway
<Hobbsee> nixternal: the next release thing that you do.  you can talk about amarok 1.4.1 being in edgy, and the install mp3 script working now.
<bddebian> Howdy
<Hobbsee> hi bddebian 
<bddebian> Hi Hobbsee
<nixternal> <Hobbsee> nixternal: the next release thing that you do.  you can talk about amarok 1.4.1 being in edgy, and the install mp3 script working now.
<nixternal> i can add that now to the release page if it is in there now ;)
<seaLne> releases.ubuntu.com down?
<yuriy> ooh my desktop has a 50% charged battery with 10 minutes of life :D
<DaSkreech> Is there a Hebrew channel?
<lnxkde> DaSkreech, !*%*$#&\
<DaSkreech> Yeah I totally agree
<nixternal> ok..so i grab an Edgy daily build .iso here 15 minutes back...i burn it and what not...mind you, i am thinking the whole time i grabbed it from one of the links in the edgy knot 1 announcement..so i burn it, put it on my other computer, boot up, walk away for a minute..come back to a brown window ;)
<nixternal> wrong DE ;)
<DaSkreech> apt-get install :)
<nixternal> lol
<nixternal> i might dual boot this other system..i think i want to give regular ol' Ubuntu a run.
<nixternal> i feels useless at times pretty much beeing DE dependent
<nixternal> s/feels/feel
<DaSkreech> Oh then just install the server and you'll be fine
<nixternal> lol
<nixternal> i have the server running on another setup
<nixternal> after thinking about it, right now isn't the time..i have to do kubuntu related stuff ;)
* nixternal waves goodbye to the somewhat enjoyable human theme
<DaSkreech> :-)
<nixternal> daily builds, live cd?  installer crashes ;(
<seaLne> 0807 wouldn't install for me
<nixternal> 0811 same
<nixternal> im dl'n the alternate cd, which is what i meant to grab earlier..but i had /daily-live/ in my url ;)
<nixternal> sweet work with the "http proxy" work for "apt mirrors"
* DaSkreech kicks artsd muchly
<nixternal> im telling you what, i really do like the colors of Edgy..i have it up on a 32" LCD and it is lovely
* DaSkreech shuts his ears and goes anananaanaanaa
<nixternal> hehe
<nixternal> oh, that lcd isn't mine at all
<DaSkreech> I don't want to hear about Edgy now
<nixternal> im building a system for a friend and i had to check out edgy on it
<nixternal> rofl
<nixternal> i don't get the "laptop power battery" on my PC though
<nixternal> only battery is the bios battery, and last i checked, you couldn't monitor those
<DaSkreech>  My power company blew two of my hard drives two days ago and now I have no space so I can't even think of a Edgy partition
<nixternal> ouch
<nixternal> i need to take this system, which i have raid0 config, break the raid, take one of the drives, stick it in my other system for more space..and take the drive out that system, and put it in my old server, so i can setup imap love
<DaSkreech> Of course the funny thing is at the time iwas working on a project to manage projects for the power company so that they can better be able to stop doing stuff like that to the island
<nixternal> lol
<imbrandon> Riddell: ping
<imbrandon> Sime: ping also
<imbrandon_> gah
<imbrandon_> i hate that 
<imbrandon_> Riddell / Sime : ping
<nixternal> lol
<imbrandon_> nixternal: feeling lucky ?
<DaSkreech> punk?
<Riddell> imbrandon_: hi
<nixternal> whats up imbrandon?
<imbrandon> hold on
<imbrandon> wanna try simes patches? i finished the upload
<nixternal> heh, i have a brand new edgy install waiting to get hosed up
<imbrandon> heh ok here is a good way to do it, untested code, i think i';m the only person besides sime to install it so far
<imbrandon> deb http://www.buntudot.org/people/~imbrandon/packages/simes-patches/debs/ ./
<imbrandon> ^^ try that
<imbrandon> and dist-upgrade
<nixternal> is it broke at all?
<imbrandon> nah seems fine so far but i've only tested a whole 5 minutes
<nixternal> heh
<nixternal> here we go
<nixternal> you know the packages won't authenticate correct?
<imbrandon> yea 
<nixternal> how many of these packages are root kits ;)
<imbrandon> i dident sign the repo
<imbrandon> no real need , its only for internal testing
<imbrandon> for us in here
<nixternal> Errrror:  Your computer is ...
<nixternal> oops
<imbrandon> once it go's past that Riddell will upload in edgy if they seem ok
<toma> Riddell: likeback would get some feedback people would normally not give
* nixternal restarts kdm
<nixternal> hmmm
<imbrandon> heya toma
<toma> hey imbrando
<toma> hey imbrandon
<nixternal> ok imbrando, what do i need to test
<nixternal> haha
<nixternal> like mr. brando himself
<imbrandon> haha you can read on simes blog about what all it changes
<toma> imbrandon: do you have packages?
<imbrandon> toma yea i just finished uploading them
<toma> where is that?
<imbrandon> toma : deb http://www.buntudot.org/people/~imbrandon/packages/simes-patches/debs/ ./
<imbrandon> or just goto that url and 
<imbrandon> grab the debs
<imbrandon> either way 
<imbrandon> patches and source one dir above that if you want it
<imbrandon> nixternal: http://www.kdedevelopers.org/node/2231 <-- to read about it
<toma> imbrandon: oki, installing
<imbrandon> kk like i said i JUST uploaded them and testing myself
<imbrandon> only had them installed 5 or 10 minutes here myself
<imbrandon> heh
<toma> imbrandon: kdelibs + kebase?
<imbrandon> yea
<imbrandon> but it builds all those
<imbrandon> ouch i already get one error myself but i think i did it
<nixternal> 31 seconds
<nixternal> im sorry, you can't do that anywhere else..31 seconds is impossible to achieve
<imbrandon> huh ?
<nixternal> and the computer at question is an old amd t-bird 1.4ghz with 512mb of ram
<nixternal> i rebooted it in 31 seconds, to desktop, after login
<imbrandon> i'm missing your point
<nixternal> twice..first time was 30, second was 31
<imbrandon> twice WHAT !
<imbrandon> you arent making sense
<nixternal> rebooting Edgy, up to date, took me 30-31 seconds, from pressing "restart" to "logging in" and getting to the desktop
<imbrandon> oh , and ? .... did i miss something ?
<nixternal> umm..dapper takes 31 seconds to boot
<nixternal> this was a RE boot
<imbrandon> ok ..... i'm STILL failing to see a point here
<nixternal> IT IS FAST SILLY
<nixternal> ;)
<nixternal> the initrd fixes are working i think ;)
<imbrandon> oh jesus i wasted my time trying to figure that jibberish out
<imbrandon> heh
<DaSkreech> :-)
<nixternal> ok, i don't have hda1 in /media at all
* DaSkreech should reboot to see if it fixes Sound
<nixternal> imbrandon: i am getting a lot of Konqi errors
<nixternal> Cannot find parent item file:///home in the tree. Internal error.
<imbrandon> told you it was untested code
<imbrandon> yea i get that too
<nixternal> i click, and then it works
<nixternal> click ok*
<nixternal> i would like that "tree" view when i give the system:/ url as well ;)
<toma> imbrandon: does not seem to work for me
<toma> imbrandon: but i'm not sure i installed all that is needed
<imbrandon> toma: me either, well it half works
<imbrandon> ther seems to be some bugs
<nixternal> i wouldn't go with half, i would go with "to an extent"
<nixternal> but i really like the direction of the patch
<toma> imbrandon: i still see all /* folders
<imbrandon> nixternal: how can you tell 3/4 if not more ( the system tab ) isnt showing up , as you called it the "treeeview"
<nixternal> toma:  system;/
<nixternal> in the url
<imbrandon> toma: thats becouse you have no .hidden file
<imbrandon> nixternal: no
<nixternal> oh
<imbrandon> that the old kio slave
<nixternal> hehe
<nixternal> i didn't catch that
<nixternal> what is the old kio slave?
<nixternal> i got lost a little here
<imbrandon> you said the system:/
<nixternal> ok...now after rebooting since i grabbed the k7 kernel.
<nixternal> ok, what is the new then?
<nixternal> media:/
<nixternal> yes
<imbrandon> did you even read the blog nixternal?
<nixternal> yup
<nixternal> i just noticed the media:/
<nixternal> hehe
<imbrandon> its NOT media:/ either
<imbrandon> jesus
<imbrandon> ok i'm gonna go work on this a bit, nixternal read the post again ;)
<imbrandon> system:/ and media:/ are kio-slaves that he took the functions from
<toma> imbrandon: so i make a .hidden where?
<nixternal> i got that, im trying to get the view he is showing..that is why i typed what i did
<imbrandon> toma: in the / but i dont know the syntax i'm gonna have to poke Sime about it
<imbrandon> nixternal: well what he is showing is on the system TAB with /media showing
<imbrandon> if thats what you mean
<imbrandon>  /media != media:/
<imbrandon> toma: yea it seems there are a few things missing for the "whole" package
<imbrandon> i'll poke Sime about it later more when he is arround
<imbrandon> and or Riddell ( if he knows anything )
<toma> imbrandon: i give up
<imbrandon> heh
<imbrandon> hrm basicly it boils down to at the moment point 1 and 5 are not working 
<imbrandon> the rest i seem to get to work as expected
<ryanakca> Riddell: I saw your blog entry... Where did you get that purple kde theme?
<ryanakca> or wait... he's out in the UK iirc... 18:00+5... almost midnight... I'll bug him in the morning
<imbrandon> ryanakca: thats edgy default
#kubuntu-devel 2006-08-12
<ryanakca> ??? I'm running edgy... but then... I dist-upgraded... so that's different... got a link?
<imbrandon> no i'm running edgy and have the purple goodness also
<imbrandon> ryanakca: http://imbrandon.sytes.net/ss1.png
<imbrandon> see
<nixternal> imbrizzle, i see i see ;)
<ryanakca> odd... and you dist-upgraded?
<ryanakca> or fresh installed... because I got nothing of the sort :(
<imbrandon> yes, i've been running edgy months on here
<toma> ah, my battery is 50% now, 10 minutes left
<imbrandon> well since the repos opened
<imbrandon> toma: ouch
<imbrandon> heh
<toma> imbrandon: i better warn the electricity company l-0
<nixternal> lol @ toma, mine too
<ryanakca> toma: your battery is only 20 minutes?
<toma> ryanakca: no, i'm plugged into the wall
<imbrandon> he was being sarcastic about the new pm applet
<toma> so it must be measuring the electricity company, no?
<ryanakca> ah
<imbrandon> its reading something wrong
<toma> imbrandon: i dont have a laptop, should not be there at all if you ask me
<ryanakca> imbrandon: got a link to the theme? (like to download it so I can install it in kcontrol)
<imbrandon> toma: +1 but this is edgy ;)
<imbrandon> ryanakca: its not a "theme" its kubuntu-default-settings
<toma> imbrandon: sure, np
<nixternal> ok, b4 i go into bug mode, anyone know of nvidia issues and edgy?
<imbrandon> yea that it dont work ( nor ati ) with xorg 7.1
<imbrandon> well known
<toma> imbrandon: do you also approve sync requests?
<imbrandon> i can ack them
<nixternal> lovely
<imbrandon> yea
<imbrandon> toma got one ?
<toma> imbrandon: i'm building to see if the debian version builds
<toma> so, one sec
<imbrandon> k
<imbrandon> i'm going afk for a few, pm me the bug number , i'll get it when i get back
<toma> imbrandon: ping
<imbrandon> pong
<toma> imbrandon: hobbsee told me only cdbs packages can be synced, right?
<imbrandon> not that i'm aware of, any package can be synced as long as the ubuntu changes can be overridden
<toma> k
<toma> imbrandon: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/showimg/+bug/56089
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 56089 in showimg "Please sync 0.9.5-1 from debian unstable" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  
<imbrandon> kk
<toma> o, forgot to mention, it builds on pbuilder edgy
<imbrandon> this uses gnome or kde.mk ?
<toma> no
<toma> no patches
<imbrandon> i mean that dh_iconcache is in {gnome,kde}.mk so it will get picked up
<imbrandon> does it have either one of those in the rules ?
<toma> nope
<toma> ok, so it can not sync
<toma> that is what hobsee meant ;-)
<imbrandon> heh yea probably
<imbrandon> ok reject that request , then grab the debian src and re-add dh_iconache
<toma> yes sir
<imbrandon> then it should be good
<imbrandon> brb dinner time
<toma> imbrandon: then there is no reason to merge...
<imbrandon> if you grab the merge & or add it to the debian src thats mergin
<toma> sure, it's building ;-)
<omeow> hum
<omeow> My 2nd monitor won't come out of the freeze.
<toma> imbrandon: you can grab it from http://kubuntu.omat.nl
<Hobbsee> morning all
<imbrandon> toma sure, what am i grabbing ?
<toma> imbrandon: showimg
<toma> imbrandon: kscope is also a new version, you might want to upload that one too
<imbrandon> sure , when i get back on voyager i'll grab them and look
<imbrandon> ( eta ~ 2 hours )  , toma i'll ping ya when i upload them
<toma> i'll probably be asleep in two hours ;-)
<imbrandon> hehe ok i'll email ya letting ya know i did it
<imbrandon> unless Hobbsee  wants to look at them now ( i have no access to my build machine atm , at a friends house on my lappy )
<imbrandon> if not i will when i get home ;)
* Hobbsee is dealing with amarok
<imbrandon> Hobbsee: btw one in universe and one in main would be a nightmare, would be better to promote that plugin to main if feasible
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: of the libnjb stuff?  the entire source would have to be upgraded to main.
<Hobbsee> we cant have amarok dep'ing on a universe package
<imbrandon> exactly and an amarok package in main and universe would be a night mare like one of the amarok dev's sugested
<Hobbsee> yeah, i'm not doing that.
* Hobbsee is surprised she hasnt been booted from the channel yet.
<imbrandon> heh what chan ?
<Hobbsee> not allowed to tell
<Hobbsee> it's a super secret one
<imbrandon> did you get on the ML ( if you plan on keeping it mainttained ) heh
<Hobbsee> no, havent found out what it is
<Hobbsee> havent been game enough to ask, either
<Hobbsee> and i havent looked :P
<imbrandon> lol
<toma> Hobbsee: !!!
<Hobbsee> toma!!!
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: dunno if i'll keep it maintained.  i just am this time, as i've got some bugfixes i want to add.
<toma> imbrandon, Hobbsee: please ack: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/tictactoe/+bug/56095
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 56095 in tictactoe "please sync 0.8.1-4 from debian" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  
* Hobbsee looks
<Hobbsee> toma: do the original tarballs happen to match?
<toma> Hobbsee: which ones?
<Hobbsee> toma: orig.tar.gz of debian and ubuntu
<Hobbsee> 2fa7b2e04febd6ad93a075797c50e231
<Hobbsee> 2fa7b2e04febd6ad93a075797c50e231
<Hobbsee> oh nice
<Hobbsee> wonder why they manually merged it then
<toma> yes, md5 is the same
<toma> ah, you found that out quickly
<Hobbsee> packages.{ubuntu,debian}.com
* Hobbsee test builds.
<Hobbsee> ah, no debhelper, so it ftbfs :P
* Hobbsee tries again.
<toma> pbuilder edgy was ok
<imbrandon> pbuilder should grab debhelper no problems , btw Hobbsee your *build are wrong 
<toma> what's that darker green on the mergeomatic page?
<Hobbsee> toma: i think it's a list of importance
<Hobbsee> toma: done
<toma> thnxs
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: hmmm?
<Hobbsee> my *build?
<toma> what are 'updated merges' ?
<Hobbsee> toma: means that someone merged them, then debian updated them again
<toma> eiks
<imbrandon> like edgybuild script IE they use the host system for somethings not like "pbuilder-edgy build some.dsc"
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: oh yeah, true
<imbrandon> afaik they use pdebuild and its a bit diffrent 
* Hobbsee considers that a small tradeoff.
<Hobbsee> i think the buildd's use the pbuilder-edgy build foo.dsc
<Hobbsee> edgybuild uses pdebuild
<imbrandon> not realy it means voyager needs alot of deps installed if its used
* Hobbsee prefers pdebuild.
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: actually, doesnt seem to be that many
* toma spots kipi-plugins and wonders how that could have escaped my attention
<Hobbsee> i mean, there's some dev stuff, like cdbs, debhelper, etc, but..
<imbrandon> still not the "right" way ;)
<Hobbsee> toma: hehe
<imbrandon> becouse i modify and have experimentaly sources
<imbrandon> on the main system
<imbrandon> thats not geood to be getting stuff from
<imbrandon> as with pdebuild
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: bleh.  if it fails on the buildds because of the difference between pbuilder build and pdebuild...
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: probably true.  i'll change that script if it turns out to become a problem, i supsect
<imbrandon> Hobbsee: it may not fail but thats not what i;m saying
<Hobbsee> seeing as otherwise you have to revubuild, then pbuilder build .dsc
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: true, i get your point
<imbrandon> or you could just make the edgybuild do both ;)
<imbrandon> see ?
<Hobbsee> that takes longer :P
<imbrandon> but its the right way and dosent fail if i have broken stuff on the system, becouse it uses a chroot like it should , i found out thats why it was throwing the gcc errors for you beofre
<imbrandon> on intrepid
<imbrandon> it abstracts the host and the buld system to make it "clean" heheh
<Hobbsee> ahh....
<toma> imbrandon, Hobbsee: last one for this evening: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/kipi-plugins/+bug/56099
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 56099 in kipi-plugins "Please sync 0.1.2-1 from debian" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  
<Hobbsee> toma: why is the libfam-dev not correct?
* Hobbsee should just ack it anyway, as you're the upstream maintainer, and can fix it from there.
<toma> Hobbsee: it was a temp. buildd problem
<toma> Hobbsee: digikam needed a rebuild for that too
<Hobbsee> toma: ah right
<toma> i also maintain two of the plugins ;-)
<Hobbsee> toma: true
<Hobbsee> hi neoncode 
<nixternal> i got a switcher!
<nixternal> im in the process of setting up a Kubuntu computer for my momma ;)
<toma> imbrandon: kvirc is probably a easy candidate for syncing, but i'm not 100% sure, as the changelogs are not very clear. 
<bddebian> Howdy
<toma> imbrandon: you toched it last, so you might see it within the sec
<toma> bddebian: hi
<bddebian> Hello toma
<Hobbsee> toma: confirming
<toma> Hobbsee: thanks again
<Hobbsee> :)
<toma> ok, night all
<Hobbsee> night toma 
<DaSkreech> Hi
<Hobbsee> hi DaSkreech 
<DaSkreech> Hello
<DaSkreech> My Sound is screwed :-(
<Hobbsee> ah
<DaSkreech> How are you Hobbsee?
<bddebian> Heya DaSkreech
<Hobbsee> DaSkreech: good, looking at some amarok bugs.
<DaSkreech> bddebian: Heya!
<Hobbsee> bddebian: do we still need to fix https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/kdebase/+bug/14918 ?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 14918 in kdebase "kdm is missing dependency on lsb-base" [High,Confirmed]  
<bddebian> Hobbsee: Hmm, dunno
<DaSkreech> WE have a very high incidence of people in the #kubuntu channel not getting any help
<Hobbsee> DaSkreech: indeed.  answer them?
<DaSkreech> Sorry I was away I'm just going over the log
<Hobbsee> yeah
<DaSkreech> I answer as many as I can while I'm at the computer
* Hobbsee is aware that it's a problem, but doestn really know what to do about it
<Hobbsee> yep
<DaSkreech> I'm not so much worried about the ones who come in and aask and then log out 5 minutes later
<Hobbsee> well, yeah
<Hobbsee> #kubuntu is shocking for help though
<DaSkreech> I'm more concenred with the ones who login while people are talking around them and ask two or three times then log out
<Hobbsee> true
<DaSkreech> Also ubotu needs some !k responses
<DaSkreech> That will give a kubuntu specific response
<Hobbsee> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/kdenetwork/+bug/16269
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 16269 in kdenetwork "KPPP fails to connect." [Medium,Confirmed]  
<DaSkreech> Well I'm off and away
<Hobbsee> someone really needs to look at that bug.
<nixternal> sorry for the floods earlier, as it seems my router was nailed...
<Hobbsee> nixternal: ouch :(
* Hobbsee is still tryign to get around this pesky maths quiz
<nixternal> ooh, math is oh so fun ;)
<Hobbsee> this is an *online* quiz, and the syntax is really whacked.
<nixternal> ahh, i start those next week ;)
<nixternal> i have 2 online courses, and 1 on campus course
<nixternal> linux shell scripting, html, xhtml and css, and i forgot the other one already
<Sime> imbrandon: The .hidden syntax is simply a text file containing directory and file names (no trailing slashes), on per line.
<nixternal> hiya Sime
<nixternal> i was playing around with the patches earlier
<nixternal> good stuff
<Sime> nixternal: oh, so they are working (a bit?)
<nixternal> yes, a bit ;)
<Sime> nixternal: what is not working?
<nixternal> i didn't get into it to deep, i was just mimicking the setttings you had in your blog
<nixternal> i have to reinstall kubuntu edgy because i installed Ubuntu on my other machine so i could play iwth glx-compiz ;)
<elvstone> anyone here with commit access to kubuntu.org website? http://kubuntu.org/documentation.php has a dead link to http://doc.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/release-notes/C/ar01s01.html
<elvstone> also, are there any kubuntu specific release notes for 6.06.1 somewhere?
<Hobbsee> elvstone: were you aware of what that link should be?
<Hobbsee> i dotn think there were kubuntu specific notes.  nixternal might know.
<elvstone> Hobbsee: hm. not sure.
<nixternal> i don't know anything, except for the fact i am delerious and it is almost 5am
<Hobbsee> elvstone: right, i'll poke Riddell about it later
<nixternal> ;P
<Hobbsee> haha
<nixternal> hiya Hobbsee ;)
<Hobbsee> nixternal: go to bed.
<elvstone> http://doc.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/release-notes/C/ <-- that's probably what it should be.
<nixternal> i need to
<elvstone> or maybe http://doc.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/release-notes/C/document.html#releasenotes-new
<Hobbsee> gotcha.  thanks elvstone 
<elvstone> so no kubuntu specific changes to 6.06.1 then?
<Riddell> elvstone: fixed
<Hobbsee> elvstone: not specifically, that i know of
<Hobbsee> hi Riddell!
<elvstone> Riddell: cool.
<elvstone> Hobbsee: alright.
<Riddell> the 6.06.1 changes are listed in the post to ubuntu-announce
<elvstone> Riddell: okay.
<Hobbsee> Riddell: i thought you werent here this weekend.
<elvstone> i installed suse 10.1 on a free partition of mine, next to my regular fbsd install, yesterday.. but was so disgusted by their installer.. i will try kubuntu instead this afternoon.
<Hobbsee> elvstone: kubuntu installer is very nice, i tried it  yesterday :)
<elvstone> okay. yea i have kubuntu on my laptop and it's nice, i never use it though since my battery is dead and the laptop is old.
<Hobbsee> dinner time.
<elvstone> the suse installer was just buggy, and took forever.
* Hobbsee could never get that to work.
<nixternal> Hobbsee: i installed Ubuntu with Xgl and Compiz...i had some fun tonight..i want it in kde now ;)
<Hobbsee> nixternal: heh.  we had a kubuntu guide for it, iirc
<nixternal> its out there..i was reading it ;)
<seaLne> ooh the rat running on a wheel startup to xubuntu is cool :)
* seaLne just tried installing xubuntu on a 400MHz laptop
<elvstone> how did it go? maybe i should run Xubuntu on my old laptop instead..
<seaLne> the network card was detected during install but dosen't work now :(
<seaLne> using 800x600 is weird
<elvstone> okay. well all my hardware on the laptop is supported by linux, so it should work.. i haven't tried xfce 4.4 (used to run 4.2 on it). i think i'll try xubuntu on it today too.
<seaLne> ejecting and reinserting card got it detected
<elvstone> ok.
<elvstone> what's the difference between kubuntu-6.06.1-alternate-amd64.iso and kubuntu-6.06.1-desktop-amd64.iso ?
<elvstone> is -alternate- with another installer?
<seaLne> desktop is the "normal" live cd and graphical installer alternate is a more advanced text based installer
<elvstone> seaLne: okay, but they install the same thing? i think i prefer a text installer.. also i'd like to be able to tell it to not touch my MBR.
<elvstone> (but install grub to hda1 partition)
<elvstone> think i'm going with alternate then.
<elvstone> xubuntu-6.06.1-alternate-amd64.iso              3% of  693 MB 2085 kBps 05m44s
<elvstone> i like my new internet connection ;)
<raphink> nice
<toma> hi all
<Hobbsee> hi toma 
* toma chmods updatedb -x and there is silence again.
<Hobbsee> why chmod updatedb -x?  what's that do?
<toma> updatedb provides the database for locate, which i dont use. updatedb scans your harddrive each  day for the data.
<Hobbsee> toma: indeed, but why the chmod and -x bits?
<toma> Hobbsee: other options?
<Hobbsee> toma: right
<toma> allright. i'll remove it from the cron, probably nicer
<toma> Hobbsee: did you do any more merging?
<Hobbsee> toma: nope, i've been fighting a maths quiz, then was out for the rest of the day :)
<toma> aha
<Hobbsee> hi goldenear 
<goldenear> he Hobbsee :)
<toma> imbrandon: ping
<imbrandon_> toma: pong
<toma> imbrandon_: did you by any chance look at showimg and kscope?
<imbrandon_> i am looking at showimg now , kscope no
<toma> imbrandon:ok, i just added a fix for kscope without changing the number, so that's no problem then
<imbrandon_> kk
<bddebian> Howdy
<Hobbsee> hi bddebian 
<bddebian> Heya Hobbsee
<imbrandon_> moins bddebian
<Hobbsee> debian 367856
<Hobbsee> :(
<bddebian> Heya imbrandon
<Hobbsee> it's not going and autofinding it
<bddebian> Apparently :-)
<Lure> Riddell: ping
<Hobbsee> Lure: he's away-ish for the weekenk
<Hobbsee> Lure: he's away-ish for the weekend
<Lure> Hobbsee: I was just hoping... 
<Lure> was sub-pixel hinting enabled by default in dapper (missing this edgy)
<Hobbsee> not sure.  the fonts have been changed from regular to light though, for some stupid reason.
* imbrandon_ wonders why he dosent have the font truble some complain about
<Lure> imbrandon_: using old profile? you may try with new user...
<seaLne> Hobbsee: can you change Bug #54264 to be wishlist as it shouldn't be used in kubuntu anyway
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 54264 in k3b "k3bsetup fails to change permissions of programs" [Untriaged,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/54264
<Hobbsee> seaLne: if it's not supposed to be used, it should be patched not to autorun, surely.
<seaLne> thats a different feature^W bug
<Hobbsee> right
<Hobbsee> done
<seaLne> ta
<Lure> Hobbsee: can you check with "lshal -m" what key is reported when you press hibernate key?
<Hobbsee> Lure: how do i use that?
<Lure> lshal -m in konsole and press the key
<Hobbsee> oh
<Hobbsee> platform_i8042_i8042_Kbd_Port_logicaldev_input condition ButtonPressed = hibernate
<Lure> ok, thanks
<Hobbsee> platform_i8042_i8042_Kbd_Port_logicaldev_input condition ButtonPressed = sleep
<Hobbsee> is the one for suspend
<Hobbsee_> hmmm...suspend has come backweirdly
<Hobbsee> this is very weird.  but still kinda cool.
<seaLne> does anyone else not get an icon in the rightclick popup from the guidance pm applet?
<imbrandon_>  
<imbrandon_> errr 
<imbrandon_> not me 
<Hobbsee> seaLne: ahhh....you have to get the gnome power manager icons, and stick them into a directory
* Hobbsee doenst remember more than that.  fabbione's logs do though
<seaLne> so known problem then
<imbrandon_> seaLne: yea
<seaLne> the applet has an icon but that isn't used in the popup
<Lure> seaLne: but it should work out-of-box if you have latest edgy update
<Hobbsee> point.
<Lure> I just finished Knot1+upgrade on my laptop andit works
<seaLne> how do i start it after quiting it?
<Lure> seaLne: you have to put them to /usr/share/apps/guidance/pics/powermanager
<Lure> guidance-power-manager
<seaLne> nope still no icon so its not fixed
<Lure> seaLne: can you check in code and search for .png - you may have older version (which used gnome-power-manager path)
<Hobbsee> yay for a borked system :P
* Hobbsee will try out suspend again when they fix the xorg stuff
<Hobbsee> night all.
<Lure> seaLne: did you just download from Riddell's bzr, or did you got it from KDE svn
<Lure> I have KDE-svn version on Dapper and it works for me
<seaLne> just re ran it after checking i was upto date, so are you saying the working version isn't in edgy yet then?
<Lure> seaLne: it is - I just did clean install of Knot1 + dist-upgrade and guidance-power-manager was started
<seaLne> without copying files?
<Lure> yes
<seaLne> 0.6.7svn20060810-0ubuntu1 ?
<Lure> it is in kde-guidance package, version 0.6.7svn2060810'0ubuntu1
<Lure> excatly 
<seaLne> hmm /usr/share/apps/guidance/pics/powermanager exists
<imbrandon_> seaLne: i get the bug too, it just shows up a piece of paper ( latest edgy )
<Lure> interesting
<imbrandon_> lure NOT the tray icon, the one when you right click
<imbrandon_> on the menu
<Lure> look into /usr/bin/guidance-power-manager and search for .png
<Lure> imbrandon_: application icon? tru this is also generic here...
<imbrandon_> Lure: exactly thats what me and seaLne are talking about
<seaLne> www2.duffus.org/tmp/pm.png
<Lure> ok, sorry for confusion 
<Lure> (came late) ;-)
<imbrandon_> ;)
* seaLne avoids commenting on that
<Lure> ;-)
<Lure> Hobbsee: hi
<Hobbsee> hi Lure 
<Hobbsee> i've decided i cant face the idea of bed yet.
<Lure> ;-)
<imbrandon_> heh
<Lure> Hobbsee: can you then review and upload this for me: http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=2848
<Lure> ,-)
<Hobbsee> Lure: no, i'm not awake enough for that :P
* Hobbsee could just upload it without reviewing though...
<Lure> any other MOTU here?
<Hobbsee> Lure: imbrandon is
<Hobbsee> Lure: so's bddebian 
<imbrandon_> hahaha you suck Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> :P
<Lure> imbrandon: you are MOTU, congrats!
<imbrandon_> Lure: yea i'm MOTU ;) hehe lemme fiish lunch and i'll  look ;)
<imbrandon_> s/fiish/finish
<Lure> I cannot bother bddebian as he is the first that is advocating upload... ;-)
<Lure> I think I need two... 
<Hobbsee> yeah, you need two
<imbrandon_> if its a new program yea
<Lure> imbrandon_: thanks - no hurry
<Lure> will probably also have new powersave and kpowersave in couple of hours (after tests)
<Hobbsee> nice :)
<Hobbsee> will they work?  :P
<Lure> Hobbsee: they should, you have doubts?
<Lure> importance of thm is anyway reduced now, but may still be usefull in universe for some people that HAL does not work good enough
<Hobbsee> Lure: current powersave, etc, has trouble with dbus.
<Hobbsee> true
<Hobbsee> iirc
<Hobbsee> hey cool.  the menus seem to work again with a clean install
<Lure> Hobbsee: dbus problem is due to debian patch that we need to drop
<Hobbsee> Lure: right
* Mez wonders why he hasnt been greeted in here yet#
* seaLne kicks Mez 
<Mez> hey Kenny - hows things ?
<Hobbsee> greetings Mez 
<Mez> greetings sarah
<seaLne> not bad trying to get paypal integration to work on a website which isn't fun (btw i have joins etc on ignore)
* Hobbsee cant do that :(
<Mez> seaLne, IPN isnt that hard to use - what code you using?
<seaLne> well don't be an op then :P
<Mez> if it's php i can find out my ipn stuff
<Hobbsee> seaLne: heh.  could do that.
<Hobbsee> op'ing in user channels is annoying, anyway
<seaLne> Mez: ruby paypal thing from leetsoft
<Mez> ah: i've got a nice IPN gateway in PHP
<imbrandon_> heya Mez
<imbrandon_> yea ipn with php is simpleish
<imbrandon_> i've done it a few times
<Mez> imbrandon_, quick question. I recognise your nick from somewhere else... you didnt have anything to do with Invision did you ?
<imbrandon_> invision BB ?
<seaLne> Mez: it would be kinda quite nice to be able to actually sell the kubuntu tshirts
<Mez> seaLne? I thought you did
<Mez> imbrandon_, yes
<seaLne> Mez: only at lrl i mean in general
* Hobbsee notes that solitare is addictive.
<imbrandon_> Mez: nah i've been coding arroudn the internet and kubuntu for a long while though, RunUO UOX3 mono phpBB umm and lots i'm forgetting atm
<Mez> imbrandon_, but did you have anything to do with invision power board ?
<Mez> (or eeggs)
<imbrandon_> not that i'm aware of
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: you've been doing secret things that not even you know about!  wow!
<imbrandon_> secret things ?
<imbrandon_> heh
<Hobbsee> invision  BB ,etc :P
<imbrandon_> heh
<imbrandon_> Hobbsee: not realy secret but if you been doing stuff since 95/96ish like me you end up helping / using alot of projects ;)
<Hobbsee> true
<Mez> imbrandon_, indded
<Hobbsee> heh.  that makes me very young.
* Hobbsee was 7 in 95.
<imbrandon_> hahaha
<imbrandon_> ;)
<Hobbsee> er, 6
<Hobbsee> was 6 for one half, 7 for the other.
<imbrandon_> you were born in 89? jez i feel old now hahaha
<Hobbsee> 88
<imbrandon_> still
<imbrandon_> i rember being at the baseball 85 world series ( royal actualy WON yay \0/ )
<imbrandon_> heh
* Hobbsee mutters about old people :P
<imbrandon_> hahahah /me dosent feel old
* Mez feels old at 21
<Hobbsee> going to need lots of walking sticks to give out to you all for birthdays...
<Hobbsee> Mez: you're only 21?
<Mez> Hobbsee, yeah
<Hobbsee> wow
* imbrandon_ will be 28 this birthday
* Hobbsee thoguth you were mid 20's for some reason
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: old :P
<imbrandon_> shush
* Hobbsee inadvertantly told her mother she was old today.
<imbrandon_> hahaa
* Hobbsee was on the phone, and mum came in to hear that sentence.
<Hobbsee> she stormed off :P
<Hobbsee> "hey mum, i'm on the phone, you know"
<imbrandon_> lol
* Hobbsee shrugs
<Hobbsee> oh well, hehe
<Hobbsee> bedtime
<Hobbsee> night all
<imbrandon_> gnight Hobbsee
<seaLne> has anyone noticed in the last few days there machine go very sluugish for a while then return to normal? kicker and kwin and maxing out the cpu while this is happening
<mhb> one question
<mhb> I remember that on my Dapper machines Adept refused to get localised
<mhb> even though libept is 100% translated (I made sure it is)
<mhb> adept refused to load the Czech translations
<mhb> should I file a bug in adept or is this going to change in Edgy (I *really* wish we get to translate Edgy real soon)?
<seaLne> can't you start translating before string freeze?
<mhb> seaLne: I can't start translating until they open up Rosetta
<mhb> and it is still closed for Edgy 
<mhb> nevermind, I'll file a bug
<seaLne> ah
<freeflying> how can I  only mirror the dapper and edgy's archive? 
<seaLne> --exclude <some pattern> in your rsync?
<seaLne> not that the older ones will exactly change much anyway
<seaLne> hmm no that wouldn't realy work would it
<freeflying> seaLne: it can't work  :)
<seaLne> hmm ah full mirror is 160Gb
<freeflying> now, full mirror seems far more than 160G
<seaLne> thats what mine is
<freeflying> I've mirrored 21G, but only 12%
<seaLne> mavor% du -sh ~ftp/ubuntu
<seaLne> 160G    ubuntu/
<seaLne> 12.5% == 1/8 so sounds right
<freeflying> :)
<toma> imbrandon: ignore my kscope request, fabo will merge kubuntu patches with the debian package, and i will request a sync when that is uploaded..
<nixternal> whats kubuntu'ites
<nixternal> arg
<nixternal> whats up kubuntu'ites ;)
<Lure_> nixternal: not much, quiet day ;-)
<nixternal> looks like it..thats a good thing though ;)
* Sime tried installing edgy. (installer kept crashing, when is knot 2 due?)
<seaLne> Sime: was it getting upset about apmd?
<seaLne> and i would guess knot2 won't be until some point after you can install the dailys
<Sime> no, the installer wizard thingy would crash when it came time to actually format stuff and install the OS.
<seaLne> ah i was using alternate so probably missed anything like that
<Lure> Sime: I just today installed Knot1 + dist-upgrade without problems
<seaLne> its the install not the end result thats the problem
<Sime> I wanted it to use hdc.
<Sime> install
<Lure> any MOTU to look at powersave (fixing debian sync) & kpowersave (manual merge)
<Lure> http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=2873
<Lure> http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=2874
<crimsun> I was, but I was told you are working on them
<Lure> crimsun: I did them, just need MOTU to do final look and upload
<crimsun> (I'm looking atm)
<bddebian> Hmm, I think I looked at kpowersave
<Lure> bddebian: kpowersave MoM stuff was strange as major part was .po file diff - I have just used debian as base and moved forward ubuntu patches + control change
<Lure> crimsun: thanks
<crimsun> powersave looks fine, though it would have been nice to document why the changes from Debian (dropping powerdev), which aren't immediately obvious for people "in the know", are necessary
<Lure> crimsun: you are probably right - sync with debian has removed old Ubuntu change log which explained this in greater detail
<Lure> crimsun: not sure if I should merge the changelog or just fix the last changelog
<crimsun> I'd merge the older Ubuntu changelog entries
<Lure> crimsun: ok, will do that
<crimsun> thanks.
<Lure> crimsun: since I have only re-did the changes from previous ubuntu releases (manual merge), should I just say "Merge from debian unstable" (as this is what I would do if the sync was not done)?
<Lure> crimsun: now that changelog is complete, it does not makes much sense to repeat
<crimsun> Lure: as long as the old Ubuntu changelog entries are present, it's fine
<Lure> crimsun: I have left it in, as at least one newer patch from debian was droped and that way it is more clear what is the diff between debian and ubuntu.
<Lure> crimsun: new package is already on revu - and thanks for looking into this
<crimsun> Lure: fixed duplicate entries in debian/control
<Lure> crimsun: duplicate entries?
<crimsun> debian/control has a duplicate entry for powersaveddebian/control has a duplicate entry for powersaved
<crimsun> (already fixed)
<crimsun> Lure: false alarm, sorry. Used the diff instead of the source package.
<Lure> crimsun: ok, I thought that I just do not understand the problem... ;-)
<crimsun> powersave uploaded & archived.
<Lure> crimsun: thanks!
<crimsun> np
<imbrandon_> Sime: ping
<seaLne> any thoughts on what to do with Malone bug 56168
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 56168 in k3b "k3b should *not* calculate md5 sum of images by default" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/56168
<seaLne> reject is feeling very tempting
<RadiantFire> er, thats a bug?
<seaLne> sounds like a feature to me and it certainly dosen't eat cpu
<imbrandon_> yea i'm thinking thats the intended behavure, at best it should be filed upstream as a whislist
<imbrandon_> wishlist*
<RadiantFire> the md5 sum is in the background and halts if you hit burn
<crimsun> I'd mark it wishlist Importance
<imbrandon_> yea, i'm thinking he is just wanting a "stop" button 
<imbrandon_> to stop it
<crimsun> that's about the only thing that's worth doing currently
#kubuntu-devel 2006-08-13
<Hobbsee> morning all
<toma> morning
<nixternal> hey everyone, we are getting ready to start editing this weeks UWN, for Kubuntu stuff you would like added, let me know please!
<nixternal> thanks everyone!
<nixternal> i am going to do some screenies of some new stuff as well to show off for us
<Hobbsee> nixternal: the start of the g-p-m stuff (kde-guidance)
<nixternal> Hobbsee: link me to further info if possible...that would be awesome
<Hobbsee> nixternal: er, that might be the spec?  also, Riddell made a blog post about it
<Hobbsee> it's on plant
<Hobbsee> *planet
<nixternal> good deal
<nixternal> just keep plopping ideas, i will transfer em up ;)
<Hobbsee> it's a bit early to announce amarok stuff
<Hobbsee> seeing as it hasnt been released yet
<nixternal> true
<nixternal> Hobbsee: stuff from last saturday until today would be best
<Hobbsee> nixternal: we had a meeting, and discussed the alioth stuff.
<nixternal> we can leave teasers to make them read the next UWN though with pre-release tricks
<Hobbsee> true
<toma> nixternal: maybe as a tip of the week a listing of the best lines for sources.list
<toma> to get all the up-to-date goodies for dapper
<nixternal> no problem
<nixternal> main, universe, multiverse, security..and what not
<nixternal> good idea tomoa
<nixternal> arg
<nixternal> toma too ;)
<toma> ;-)
<Hobbsee> nixternal: were you doing the meeting minutes?
<toma> ow yes, i wanted to ask that too
<nixternal> if i was, i wasn't asked...but, i have been super busy as well...i can probably get to them in the next couple of days if that is ok
<nixternal> anyhow..food time..bbiaf ;)
<Hobbsee> right
<toma> nixternal: i regulary reed them back, so i appreciate your work
<nixternal> thanks toma, glad i can help! plus it saves me from pointy stick attacks
<Hobbsee> haha
<toma> nixternal: yes, you have to be carefull with The Manager around
<Hobbsee> me too.  particularly for last meeting
<Hobbsee> haha
* Hobbsee suspects that one of the first thing's she'll start changing is to organise the meetings a bit better, so they dont take so long.
<toma> haha
<toma> i have a vague idea your points take the longest ;-)
<toma> curious how you are going to organize them
<Hobbsee> toma: hehe, true.  actually, i've been cutting them off a bit so that once iv'e got the answer, it goes ot the next point
<Hobbsee> toma: yeah, me too, really :P
<toma> yeah, last meeting was an exception
<Hobbsee> toma: certainly sending out notification emails a bit quicker, getting the stuff on the wiki to quote the particular bits of the articles, etc, so people have had the time to have a look and a think about things
<toma> although i've a new point for the agenda already
<Hobbsee> i frequently find i'm reading whatever they're talking about during the meeting already, cos i havent seen it
<Hobbsee> toma: add it :)
* Hobbsee may take over the chairing, i'm not sure.
<Hobbsee> it's easier to poke people into moving on if i'm chairing
<Hobbsee> i just find that i zone out during longer points, thta seem to just go around in circles.
<toma> yeah, the wiki page should have thje 'intro', so we can skip straight to the thing 
<Hobbsee> toma: exactly.  we wouldnt run it like the distro meetings, but something close to that might work
<Hobbsee> i havent spoken to Riddell over all of this though, which i'd need to do at some point
<toma> riddell usally does a good job in keeping it short, comparing to what i see in live companies
<Hobbsee> oh definetly
<Hobbsee> Riddell:  does a *great* job.  i just want to make it better again :)
<toma> the point i want to discuss is likeback http://basket.kde.org/likeback.php
* Hobbsee is better at organising stuff rather than coding stuff.  although i like both.
<toma> Hobbsee: you are pretty confident of yourself, non?
<Hobbsee> toma: um, is that a problem?
<toma> likeback or your confidence?
<Hobbsee> my confidence
<toma> no it is not.
<Hobbsee> toma: right.  i've done similar stuff before, but not exactly this.  not worked in such a big team before, for one thing.
<Hobbsee> toma: so when i'm in a mood where i'm coping at all, i can take over the world and be confident, no problem :P
<toma> good ;-) confident and a planning, awesome
<Hobbsee> at other times...well...i'm not going into them :P
<toma> ah, pleasssseee...
<Hobbsee> hmm?
<Hobbsee> toma: read partway thru that likeback stuff - that looks really cool!
<toma> yes, maybe we should add it to a knot thingie to get some feedback
<toma> if we need any, i dont know
<toma> Hobbsee: ow, and i talked to the amarok people
<Hobbsee> does it apply just to basket, or to all of them?
<Hobbsee> ah yeah.  they didnt like me :(
<Hobbsee> what'd they say?
<toma> the release could be delayed a bit due to some bugs
<toma> he did not know for sure
<Hobbsee> yeah, i was there to hear that
<toma> and he told me that for major release they do give time to packagers
<toma> but not for point releases
<toma> i asked them to consider that
<Hobbsee> oh yeah, that's right, i was going to subscribe to that mailing list
<Hobbsee> yeah, okay
<toma> and they received similar request from gentoo
<toma> there is a packagers mailinglist for amarok
<toma> there you can receive the tarball in advance
<Hobbsee> havent seen where it is yet
<toma> let me check my irc logs, one sec
<Hobbsee> Amarok  	Amarok Mailing List
<Hobbsee> Amarok-bugs-dist 	[no description available] 
<Hobbsee> Amarok-promo 	[no description available] 
<Hobbsee> could be any of them
* Hobbsee goes afk
<Burgundavia> any interesting news this week that UWN should report?
<imbrandon_> not that i'm aware of, you would be good to poke Riddell when he is srround tomarrow and check the meeting minutes
<imbrandon_> s/tomarrow/monday
<Burgundavia> right, it is going out tonight, in less than 4 hours
<imbrandon_> guess not then ;)
* imbrandon_ pokes nixternal
<Hobbsee> Riddell: can we kill off kwifimanager once and for all, now that we have knm/wlassistant?
<Hobbsee> and when do we install and run knm by default?
<Burgundavia> Hobbsee: knm is knetwork-manager?
<Hobbsee> Burgundavia: yep :)
<imbrandon_> yea
<Hobbsee> Burgundavia: it's just far too long to type.  like l-k-h, etc
<Burgundavia> the problem is that nm/knm conflicts with ifupdown
<imbrandon_> k-d-s and tons of others ;P
<Hobbsee> that too
<Hobbsee> Burgundavia: true, you have to do it one way or the other.  hopefully you get to avoid ifupdown though
<Hobbsee> although it's bad if you've got a console only login though.
<imbrandon_> Hobbsee: yea but what about server ;)
<imbrandon_> heh
<Burgundavia> yep
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: then you dotn have it installed anyway, so you just use dhclient and all that by default
<Burgundavia> plus knm does not deal with static addreesses very well
<imbrandon_> s/very well/at all
<Burgundavia> in fact, you have to remove nm just to get a static address to take
<Hobbsee> true that.  i think that's a networkmanager problem?
<Burgundavia> absolutely
<imbrandon_> but its great for lappys , one more reason for k-{desktop,laptop} hehehe
* Hobbsee thought she saw that they were fixing such things.
<Hobbsee> Burgundavia: question was more "is it nm's problem, as opposed to knm's?"
<Burgundavia> afaik, there are no plans for supporting static ips
<Burgundavia> they both use the same backend
<Hobbsee> ah ok
<Hobbsee> nm=network manager != network-manager-gnome
<Hobbsee> oops, missed an = in there.
<imbrandon_> lol
* Hobbsee should really go and do her comp assignment.
<imbrandon_> wb rob
<nixternal> Burgundavia: what are you doing in my playground?
<nixternal> ;)
<Burgundavia> nixternal: dappling in the dark side
<Burgundavia> Hobbsee: fyi: http://en.opensuse.org/Projects/KNetworkManager
<Hobbsee> Burgundavia: ooh, yay.  another kubuntu developer then
<nixternal> that is #ubuntu-devel, you are in geek heaver, #kubuntu-devel ;)
<Burgundavia> Hobbsee: I didn't say I had ever installed kubuntu
<nixternal> my lord
<nixternal> heaver?
<nixternal> heaven
<Hobbsee> Burgundavia: oh dear...
<imbrandon_> Burgundavia: dont make me or Hobbsee /op ;)
<imbrandon_> hehe
<nixternal> hehe
<Burgundavia> I pull rank
<nixternal> oooh
<Hobbsee> Burgundavia: what about it in particular?
<Burgundavia> I have been around Ubuntu for longer than either of you
<Burgundavia> Hobbsee: that is your information on what knm is
<imbrandon_> hehe and ?
<imbrandon_> lol
<Hobbsee> Burgundavia: true.  i knew that :P
* Hobbsee uses knm all the time
* imbrandon_ was just teasin anyhow , i'll get you to the k* side one day
<Burgundavia> Hobbsee: right
<nixternal> imbrandon: i have been working on it, he does some jedi mind trick stuff and gets you to install ubuntu
<nixternal> don't mess with him
<Burgundavia> since you seemed confused about the relationshipo between nm and knm
<imbrandon_> although i do enjoy ubuntu on my lappy ( just get rid of the damn orange )
<nixternal> luckily he wasn't online today, so i got ubuntu uninstalled and kubuntu edgy back on ;)
<nixternal> imbrandon i like the orange
<Hobbsee> Burgundavia: right..
<nixternal> i don't know why
* Hobbsee wasnt.  seh likely just said it wrong :P
<nixternal> and the glx compiz stuff is cool as wel
<Burgundavia> Hobbsee: there we go
<imbrandon_> whats wrong with compiz xgl on kde nixternal ? runs fine here 
<Burgundavia> funny. I have been involved with Ubuntu since october 2004 and yet I have never even tried Edubuntu, Kubuntu or Xubuntu, even in the live cd versions
<imbrandon_> hahah Burgundavia grab a live 6.06.1 kubuntu dapper
<imbrandon_> you'll never go back ;)
<Burgundavia> funny, I really don't feel the need
<nixternal> i followed the forums and didn't have fun, put it that way
<imbrandon_> Burgundavia: most windows users say the same thing ;)
<imbrandon_> nixternal: the forums dont do it the easy "edgy" way ;)
<imbrandon_> arg Hobbsee your not building on voyager atm are you ?
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: nope
* Hobbsee isnt doing any building/packaging at the moment
<imbrandon_> kk dont for the next ~1 hour or so please
<Hobbsee> cool
* Hobbsee wont be doing anything on it for at least 4.
* Hobbsee wonders what imbrandon is up to
<imbrandon_> i *cough* deleted the base.tgz
* imbrandon_ looks at the ceiling
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: was this on purpose, or by accident?
<imbrandon_> accident
<imbrandon_> lol
<imbrandon_> its rebuilding now
<imbrandon_> heh
<Hobbsee> is it rebuilding with the right distro?
<imbrandon_> yes 
<Hobbsee> cool
* Hobbsee has had trouble with that before :(
* imbrandon_ isnt a /total/ dodo hehehe
<Hobbsee> silly imbrandon :P
<imbrandon_> nah thats easy , i got pbuilders down pat now
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: that's still smarter than deleting .gnupg/ .irssi/ and ./thunderbird
<imbrandon_> i spent 2 days learing all the quarks about them
<imbrandon_> ouch
<imbrandon_> heh
<Hobbsee> s#./thunderbird#.thunderbird/#
<imbrandon_> keep a nightly backup ;) rsync is your friend
<Hobbsee> yeah, or be a little more careful with rm -rf
<imbrandon_> and s#./th#.th#g would work ;) heheheh /me is just being an arse now
<Hobbsee> good point.
* Hobbsee isnt great with all that
<imbrandon_> or s/.\/th/.th/g
* imbrandon_ actualy hates reg expression, they are great but 99% of the mistakes i make coding are becouse of a reg expression
<Hobbsee> *pokes*
<Hobbsee> anyone around here who's used gstreamer engine a bit?
<Hobbsee> !edgy
<ubotu> edgy is the current development version of Ubuntu. Version 6.10, codename "Edgy Eft". For support head to #ubuntu+1. For its release schedule, see !schedule
<Hobbsee> !schedule
<ubotu> Ubuntu uses a strict timetable for releases, which means that sometimes newly released programs miss the timetable. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases for more. Edgy schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseSchedule
<imbrandon> gstreamer is teh sucks , thats why 90% of things have it removed hehe
<imbrandon> moins mornfall
<imbrandon> err afternoon for ya ;)
* crimsun beats imbrandon with a GSt pipeline.
<crimsun> Hobbsee: what's the issue?
<imbrandon> hehe
<Hobbsee> crimsun: we may get some gstreamer deps in a package related to amarok
<crimsun> as in reinstating the former amarok-gstreamer package or some ilk?
<imbrandon> ummm Hobbsee wont that tick the amarok devs off a bit as they droped support for it ( thats why they are all pissy at fedora atm )
<Hobbsee> crimsun: that too.
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: they're the ones who are asking my opinion on it in the first place
<imbrandon> if they can make it actualy work cool , heh , /me shudders at the last incarnation
<imbrandon> please tell me amarok-xine wont be droped though 
<Hobbsee> it wont
<imbrandon> also i would look at the common customizations spec too and talk with those guys as that was one of the things that the 3rd party apps installed ( amarok-xine ) when amarok-gstreamer was in uses
<Hobbsee> http://shadowfax.homelinux.net/~guru/moodbar/
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: it's w.r.t that ^
<Hobbsee> which requires a lot of gstreamer deps for the second package
<imbrandon> ye the moodbar was droped becouse of it afaik
<imbrandon> last i talked to them atleaste
<imbrandon> ( arround 1.4.1beta1 )
<Hobbsee> it got rewritten
<crimsun> stupid firewall/gateway
<imbrandon> (rev 572258) puts the moodbar support into amarok. It it adds absolutely no  new dependencies, but will not be very functional without the above package installed.
<crimsun> I hope that Web site is links-friendly!
<imbrandon> crimsun: it is
<imbrandon> all text
<Hobbsee> hey, if we have a package in main, can we have a recommends in universe?
<Hobbsee> or do all the recommends need to be in main too then?
<mdz> Hobbsee: recommends should always be satisfiable
<imbrandon> well if we move to recomends like riddell said i doubt it
<mdz> it should be a Suggests otherwise
<Hobbsee> oh hi mdz, didtn know you were watching
<Hobbsee> right, yeah
<imbrandon> Hobbsee: the lower patch adds the same functionality with no gstreamer deps
<mdz> I wasn't, but I've stopped by to check in
<Hobbsee> ah, fair enough
* Hobbsee hides from the big and scary mdz 
<Hobbsee> :P
<imbrandon> hehe
<mdz> I am neither big nor scary and I will soundly refute any arguments to the contrary
<Hobbsee> mdz: right...
* Hobbsee hasnt forgotten that bug report.
<mdz> bug report?
<Hobbsee> mdz: one that i confirmed, as i'd gotten other people to confirm it on irc, and you full on yelled at me over confirming my own bugs.
<mdz> Hobbsee: bug#?
<Hobbsee> i dont have it now, it was a while ago :P
<mdz> I'm not in the habit of yelling at anyone, though I could very well have asked you not to do that
<mdz> it helps to accompany changes with an explanatory comment in those situations
<Hobbsee> true.  i think i forgot that
* Hobbsee is getting lazy with bugs.  i see too many of them
* Hobbsee shrugs
<Hobbsee> crimsun: possible amarok-gstreamer would be a long way off, if it happened at all.  and gstreamer would have to be way more stable.
<seaLne> Hobbsee: could you look at Bug #56168 and Bug #23326 are wishlist
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 56168 in k3b "k3b should *not* calculate md5 sum of images by default" [Untriaged,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/56168
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 23326 in k3b "k3b should unmount a CD before burning" [Medium,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/23326
<seaLne> s/are/i think are/
<crimsun> 56168 is a valid wishlist imo
<crimsun> as is 23326
<seaLne> they are certainly not things we can do anything about
<imbrandon> and both are filed upstream too iirc
<Hobbsee> yeah.  i'd mark them as upstream
<seaLne> ah is there an importance of "upstream"?
<Hobbsee> well, you add the upstream bugtracker
* Hobbsee is known to mark it as rejected here, as it's not our bug, but i've been told that's a bad thing (tm)
<imbrandon> wishlist it and find the bug upstream and link it with the +upstream
<seaLne> Hobbsee: if you could wishlist them i'll sort the upstream
<Hobbsee> seaLne: for both?  sure
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: can do that too.
<seaLne> are you supposed to just create products so that you can do upstream?
<imbrandon> dosent kde have a product already ?
<seaLne> is it kde rather than k3b?
<seaLne> i have no idea what products are supposed to be
<Hobbsee> if it doesnt have k3b, pick the closest
<imbrandon> well if it uses the kde bug tracker i would use the kde product
<Hobbsee> that's what i've been using
<Hobbsee> and say it's the kde bug tracker, of course.  just file it under the closest package name
<seaLne> kdemultimedia?
<imbrandon> wha ?
<imbrandon> Hobbsee: s/package/product
<imbrandon> seaLne: use the kde product and file it against the kde bugtracker for the bug number you find
<Hobbsee> yeah, that.
<seaLne> there isn't a kde product
<Hobbsee> seaLne: that'll do :P
<Hobbsee> seaLne: i've yet to see the product actually do much - as long as you get the right number for the kde bugtracker, it seems to all work fine
<seaLne> it means tho that the bug is now listed under kdemultimedia rather than k3b
<Hobbsee> seaLne: the upstream bug bit is, iirc
<imbrandon> just the upstream bit
<seaLne> hmm ah its confusing
<Hobbsee> true
<Hobbsee> seaLne: welcome to LP :P
<seaLne> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/k3b/+bug/56168 and https://launchpad.net/products/kdemultimedia/+bug/56168
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 56168 in kdemultimedia "k3b should *not* calculate md5 sum of images by default" [Unknown,Unknown]  
<Hobbsee> seaLne: looks good.
<seaLne> and i thought ubuntu bugs were badly written, half of k3b bugs have a subject of k3b can't burn or similar
<toma> moguh
<Hobbsee> seaLne: heh.  yep
<Lure> Hobbsee: crimsun did upload powersave, can you look at kpowersave: http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=2874
<Hobbsee> Lure: sure.  does it work?
<Lure> Hobbsee: of course, otherwise I would not upload it to revu... ;-)
<Lure> Hobbsee: works for me (disclaimer)
<Lure> ;-)
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> !ssh
<ubotu> ssh is the Secure SHell protocol (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SSHHowto). Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows, which can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<seaLne> Lure: thanks for adding that bug comment i'd forgotten it wasn't in the bug report oops :)
<Lure> seaLne: no pp
<Lure> s/pp/pb/
<toma> imbrandon: ping
<seaLne> http://basket.kde.org/likeback.php is pretty cool if people haven't seen it
<Hobbsee> seaLne: yeah.  did that get added to the meeting agenda?  and does upstream have to include that, or do we?
<Hobbsee> presumably that's more of an upstream thing.
<seaLne> yeah but not nessesarily
<toma> Hobbsee: probably pretty easy to patch kdelibs to show up in all apps
<Hobbsee> seeing as i'm suspecting that people will mostly report upstream bugs with it.
<Hobbsee> toma: indeed.  but hwat do we do with the bug reports?
<toma> we can disable the bug thingie
<seaLne> what were you meaning about the agenda?
<Hobbsee> seaLne: add it to the meeting agenda, so everyone sees/discusses it?
<toma> we only want the 'i like' button, dont we?
<seaLne> hehe
<freeflying> how do we encrypted the passwd of user in livecd? DSA? SHA? thanks
<danimo> I'd be careful about likeback
<danimo> upstream is working on a way to make the feedback maintainable
<seaLne> "you clicked don't like, we presume this was a mistake and have changed your vote to like" :)
<Hobbsee> toma: hehe!
<seaLne> danimo: any more details?
<danimo> seaLne: no, only that there is a debate going on at kde-core-devel
<danimo> seaLne: read it via gmaine.org nntp if you care
<toma> danimo: the idea is good I think, the feedback can be enormous indeed
<danimo> toma: yes, we need some sort of rubbish filter
<danimo> toma: and means to translate good ideas into implementable strategies
<seaLne> would you just enable it before release?
<danimo> seaLne: one suggestion was to always enable it on betas and optionally enable it on final releases
<seaLne> yeah it could look bad for releases
<toma> i'm not so sure to enable it on final releases, but we'll learn about that soon enough
<danimo> toma: I agree with ellen there
<danimo> toma: only enabling it on beta's empowers the geek-type of testers to push their ideas
<toma> danimo: i'm a bit behind on k-c-d, have not read everything
<toma> but ellen is usually right ;-)
<danimo> toma: and those already know how to use bugs.k.o anyway
<danimo> toma: yes, she still is in touch with reality :)
<toma> o, that is true, but prepare for a lot of feedback if you enalbe it in final releases
* Hobbsee wonders if el in here is ellen.
<danimo> Hobbsee: she is
<danimo> hi el :)
<Hobbsee> ahh :)
<toma> ah ;-)
<el> hi Hobbsee, hi danimo :)
* Hobbsee waves to el, now that she has a clue of who she actually *is*
* el waves to Hobbsee 
<danimo> may I introduce: Hobbsee: ellen of openusability fame: Ellen: Sarah, the kubuntu Community Goddess
<Hobbsee> hah
<toma> i think it is a bit too easy maybe for people to report nonsense with likeback
* Hobbsee certainly isnt a goddess....
<danimo> Hobbsee: I think they call Goddesses Community Managers nowadays
<Hobbsee> el: you'd be http://people.kde.nl/ellen.html <-- that ellen, then.
<danimo> Hobbsee: I'm old school :)
<Hobbsee> hehe
<el> yes Hobbsee 
<el> good to see another woman here  :)
<Hobbsee> gotcha
<Hobbsee> yes
<Hobbsee> el: take over the world together?
<el> ytou are talking about likeback?
<danimo> el: yes
<toma> Hobbsee: you need a picture to show to el now
<el> haha, definetly :)
<danimo> el: we still need a sensible way to filter feedback
<danimo> el: actually, we do have the same problem today already
<Hobbsee> http://img357.imageshack.us/img357/9838/hobbseecar10ii.jpg
<Hobbsee> http://img357.imageshack.us/img357/3909/hobbseecar22fk.jpg
<Hobbsee> there you go
<Hobbsee> el: ^
<danimo> el: bugs.k.o contains a lot of crap
<el> Hobbsee, you live in australia, no?
<seaLne> k-d-c discussion: http://lists.kde.org/?t=115532209400011&r=1&w=2
<el> danimo, yes, that's a real problem
<Hobbsee> el: yeah, sydney
* el waves again - to the other end of the world ;-)
<Hobbsee> hehe
<toma> s/other//
<el> :)
<danimo>  /~ It's the end of the world as we know it ~/
* danimo sings
<toma> rem
<el> danimo, do you thnk of introducing likeback for everybody, or just for beta testers?
<danimo> el: I agree with your point
<danimo> el: we are biased by our tech-focused beta-testers way too much
<danimo> el: otoh, they can provide good bug reports
<seaLne> :)
<toma> yes, it is a good qay to find typo's, dialog trouble and that stuff
<el> yeah, but i had to think about my talk with mpt (hobbsee knows him, i guess) who said that making bug reports too easy will overload every bug system
<Hobbsee> el: i dont know mpt
<Hobbsee> i dont know most people
<danimo> el: so if we decide "against" those lowhanging fruits in favour of a less biased feedback we definately need an instance between reporters and developers
<Hobbsee> el: i've only ever met stevenk and ajmitch in person.
<el> Hobbsee, he is user interface designer for launchpad
<Hobbsee> el: ahh...
<el> danimo, yes, i think so too
<danimo> el: but who would do that?
<danimo> el: and why?
<toma> not having to report back to each and every report saves a lot of time
<danimo> el: we need to know that so we can actually attract people for those positions
<danimo> toma: right
<danimo> e.g. opensuse.org has a great bug squad, but those are all paid
<el> danimo, hmm... i mean the input is really very fruitful for usability people. but we are too few....
<danimo> el: no, you are the wrong group
<danimo> el: I imagine people that are not too much into technology, but know about about kde to judge
<el> for the bugs we are the wrong group, but not for feature requests, likes and dislikes
<danimo> el: and people that are open to new technologies and ideas
<danimo> el: well, those have to be forwarded appropriately
<danimo> el: maybe, each group (hci, dev, docs) could send one representative to be member of the like-back squad
<Hobbsee> el: you're german.  i'm very jealous.
<danimo> Hobbsee: yeah, being in germany helps a lot for all purposes of KDE development
<el> why are you jealous to being german? it's pretty cold and rainy here, Hobbsee ;-)
<Hobbsee> hah
<danimo> Hobbsee: even better, she's in berlin
<Hobbsee> yeah, okay, i dont like cold and rainy
<el> ;-)
<danimo> Hobbsee: so she's got all cool folks around
* Hobbsee studied german for a while.  sounds like a nice place.
<el> more an more kde people move to berlin now, that's cool
* danimo gets there twice a year and usually checks into hotel ellen :)
<Hobbsee> so if i ever got to germany, i could gatecrash at one of your places.  right.
<Hobbsee> hehe
<el> we met matthias a few days ago, that was fun
<danimo> el: ettrich? cool
<toma> danimo: do you have any idea what kind of filter would be needed?
<el> Hobbsee, haha, my guest room is yours :)
<el> danimo, yes, we got pretty drunk ;-) wodka.... 
<toma> liek, what do we dont want to know
<Hobbsee> el: nice.  i'll hold you to that, you know :P
<danimo> el: hehe, yeah, matthias is a cool guys to drink with, if he actually decides to get drunk
<Hobbsee> el: although i think you're safe.  i doubt i'll get to germany. and my german would be extremely rusty.
<el> Hobbsee, sure! :)
<danimo> Hobbsee: we could change that, no worries :)
<Hobbsee> hah
<el> Hobbsee, no need to know German  ;-)
<el> ok, back to likeback....
<danimo> Hobbsee: you have no ideas how many americans run aroun in berlin without knowing one single word of german :)
<Hobbsee> el: yeah, you all seem to speak pretty good englihs
<Hobbsee> danimo: point.
<danimo> el: yeah, bring us back to topic
<danimo> :)
<el> i think there should also be an easy tag system for users - so that the first classification is done on user level
<Hobbsee> danimo: we have a topic?
<danimo> Hobbsee: likeback
<Hobbsee> oh dear, this feels like some of our kubuntu meetings again
<el> haha
<danimo> Hobbsee: nah
* Hobbsee is still trying to figure out where el fits, w.r.t. kubuntu
<danimo> Hobbsee: usability
<toma> Hobbsee: yesterday you wanted to take over those meetings, so you can practise now.
<Hobbsee> well, obviously.  i was looking for more detail than that.
* Hobbsee knew that ellen and usability went together before she realised that el = ellen = was at UDS.
<danimo> ok, so we have a problem: too much input, very little gold nuggest inbetween common whining and actual bug reports
<toma> el: what kind of tags?
<Hobbsee> toma: true.
<el> Hobbsee, i was at the last ubuntu sprint in paris and helped a bit out with the ui of several applications
<superstoned> ppl, does anybody know whazzup with the memory usage of etch?
<superstoned> a clean login (yes, with a lot of apps in the session) uses twice the ram from the previous release, dapper (i upgraded yesterday). for example, klipper ATM uses 9.5 % of my 1 gig ram!!! KLIPPER!!! wtf???
<Hobbsee> superstoned: etch?  this is kubuntu, mate
<superstoned> efty
<superstoned> i mix up the names :D
<Hobbsee> edgy?
<superstoned> yeah
<Hobbsee> el: gotcha.  which apps?
<Hobbsee> superstoned: want to pastebin ps aux?
<el> toma, that's something we have to find out. possibly parts of the applicatications in questions
<superstoned> ok
<el> Hobbsee, system settings, power management, file transfer dialog... several specs that were discussed there
<danimo> el: bugzilla has a karma system for users already
<toma> el: that info is already provided, the objects name gets returned, so we exactly know which dialog the user is talking about
<Hobbsee> el: nice :)
<Hobbsee> el: i didnt follow UDS that closely - i was in the middle of uni exams, etc.
<danimo> el: my idea would be the following:
<el> toma, for the bugs, yes. but not for like/dislike
<Hobbsee> hence i dont know
<superstoned> hOBBSEE: http://paste.uni.cc/9289
<danimo> el: how about a ticket system for likeback?
<toma> el: for ilike/dislike as well
<toma> el: let me show you the admin interface, one sec
<el> toma, ok
<danimo> el: nah, scrap that
<el> danimo, ticket system?
<danimo> el: scap that
<danimo> el: lets see...
<danimo> el: we currently have bugzilla for reporting all kind of issues
<Hobbsee> superstoned: doenst look too unreasonable.  konsole looks a bit high, maybe
<danimo> el: so the question is: do we want to use bugzilla for all kind of likeback feedback?
<danimo> el: I think it doesn't make sense
<toma> http://toma.kovoks.nl/admin/view.php
<danimo> el: since not all likeback issues will be actually bugs or suggestions
<superstoned> well, hobbsee, point is, yesterday, before i shut down, it was 50% of this... only diff is i did a upgrade to edgy. so i wonder if anybody has seen this too?
<danimo> el: so my idea was to have a ticketing system
<el> danimo, it might overfloat bugzilla.  i think only approved issues should go into bugzilla
<danimo> el: that allows to handle like likeback reports
<Hobbsee> superstoned: which kde were you using before and after upgrade?
<superstoned> 3.5.4
<seaLne> with a way to migrate bugs to lp/bugs.k.o?
<danimo> el: like a small small frontend that generates feedback
<danimo> el: err, tickets from feedback
<toma> current bugzilla has more problems. As soon as there is a new release, old bugreports should be closed and people should be asked to reopen if needed. that would keep the trash level way lower
<danimo> el: it would then take a small group of people to review the feedback and turn those tickets that actually contain issues to the bug tracker
<Hobbsee> superstoned: would you happen to be running X from a chroot or something? 
<Hobbsee> toma: hmmm...i wonder if we could do that with LP....
<el> danimo, different from the one that toma just posted? 
<danimo> el: that's about the same what trolltech does if you send reports to qt-bugs
<superstoned> nope, tough i started it from the commandline by hand cuz when i use KDM i can't see fonts on the screen, it's all white...
<toma> Hobbsee: it is a small thing to ask from a user imho
<superstoned> with X
<danimo> toma: that looks good
<superstoned> that's why i use XGL now
<Hobbsee> toma: true.  i wonder if/how that would work with LP.
<el> danimo, yes, sounds reasonable. but if toma's admin interface would allow to transfer issues to bugzilla it would be ok, no?
<danimo> el: absolutely
<danimo> el: I hadn't have a look at toma's interface yet
<superstoned> toma, hobbsee: i agree old bugs should be closed after a new release, yes. keeps things clean.
<el> danimo, http://toma.kovoks.nl/admin/view.php
<danimo> el: I just saw it
<Hobbsee> superstoned: unfortunately, dapper and edgy bugs are filed at the same time, so i'm not sure how you'd figure that out.
<danimo> el: all it would take is a "create bug report from feedback"
<el> danimo, jupp
<toma> indeed
<el> still, who should go through all the reports and why?
<el> developers won't have the time, usability neither...
<danimo> el: that's the point
<danimo> el: if we want to do this, we need to attract a new type of contributors
<el> yes
<toma> i'm happy to keep an eye on them as author of the app
<danimo> el: sorta like those who always wanted to spend time on the project, but couldn't
<el> Hobbsee, community goddess - how do we get new contributors???
<toma> just because there are also positive feedback
<danimo> el: the amount of positive likes should keep the motivated we home :)
<superstoned> anyway, nobody noticed big mem usage compared to dapper, i guess, so it's likely an anomaly here. anyone noticed the text doesn't show?
<toma> something missing in bugzilla
<Hobbsee> el: good question.  do tell when you find the answer.
<el> :)
* danimo would suggest a call on the dot, published through many online garzettes
<el> danimo, jupp. 
<Hobbsee> el: we need to get our current devs active in the most useful ways possible, before bothering to get mroe new people
<danimo> this way we can turn the tech-savvy people into "community translators"
<Hobbsee> fortunately, that's already starting to happen
<toma> if the upstream author only sees a new flow of bugreports, then that would not work. 
<Hobbsee> el: unfortunately, you cant say "go attack the buglist" because they dont really have the expertise to fix the bugs.
<danimo> toma: well, if those bugreports are good, he will
<toma> so a filter, which removes all 'i like' items and makes new reports from the i dont like. would not work for me
<danimo> toma: like it would also be their job to find duplicates, etc
<danimo> toma: no, this won't work purely automatically
<danimo> although I think we could automate a lot
<danimo> like the feedback
<toma> i just see it as a database with reaction i would walk through when i'm entering hacking mode
<el> Hobbsee, yeah, that's true. but right now, we were referring to contributors who go through the LikeBack feedback reports to order them, not fix the bugs. 
<danimo> "Dear User, I have read your LikeBack entry and forwarded it to the developer of <application>. If you want to follow the activity on this report, visist <url>. Thanks for your contribution. XY
<Hobbsee> el: true.
<Hobbsee> currently i'm not even being able to comprehend a solution to that
<danimo> we need to find a pitch for the dot story
<danimo> like a motivation
<Hobbsee> danimo: i could axe murder you?
<danimo> Hobbsee: sure, come over and try :)
<Hobbsee> danimo: hehe.  it could be a talking point, you know.
<danimo> Hobbsee: hmm?
<Hobbsee> "hey, i was axe murdered last week"
<seaLne> isn't axe a bit old fashioned? chainsaw would be less work
<el> haha
<Hobbsee> lol
<toma> there is a difference for small apps and bug apps
<toma> kmail has enough feed back, although the quality is not that high. 
<danimo> yes
<danimo> we face that problem a lot
<Hobbsee> heh.  bug apps
<toma> smaller apps hardly have feedback
<Hobbsee> toma: yes, but they surely shouldnt need it, as they're non-bug apps, by definition :P
<Hobbsee> hi bddebian 
<danimo> toma: well, for instance with kmail, we only occasionally get feedback from people who found their mails trashed
<Hobbsee> bddebian: can go thru all the bugs.
<danimo> toma: but the more people we get to report the incident, the better the chance to reproduce the underlying problem
<danimo> toma: so "bug apps" have a chance there, too
<toma> danimo: exactly, but i dont think likeback is suitable for it
<toma> that
<seaLne> one of the problems is that there isn't an easy way to automatically find dups
<bddebian> Heya folks
<bddebian> Hi Hobbsee
<toma> buzilla isnt either btw
<bddebian> Hobbsee: I can? :-)
<Hobbsee> bddebian: yep
<seaLne> bddebian: unfortunatly you won't have time to sleep for the rest of your life
<toma> seaLne: but, how difficult would it be to write that?
<el> hm, toma, but if imagine to be a non-technical user: wouldn't you be frustrated if you're able to give LikeBack feedback to a bug-free app, but not to a bug app?
<danimo> toma: maybe that's wanting too much
<bddebian> seaLne: Well I'm used to that lately :-)
<toma> el: yes. I dont have all the answers here
<seaLne> toma: to me it seems difficult i imagine its a IR problem
<el> toma, i think if we decide to offer LikeBack in final releases, then it should be available for the majority of apps, and especially for the core apps
<danimo> el: true
<toma> danimo: why? if you would make a system where a user can report bugs which are reproducable.. let them enter each step. the second user can choose from the pulldown of previous users or enter a new step. we could catch dup. reproducable bugs
<toma> el: ok, but then a filter would only be needed for the large (&buggy) apps
<el> yes, probably, toma 
<seaLne> assuming you could detect dups, a possibility could be to set a threshhold of X people must have reported this before it gets escalated?
<toma> kjots author can probably deal with the feedback
<el> toma, yes
<toma> seaLne: for bugs which are reproducable it is usually easy to fix them
<toma> so even a single report would be enough for me
<Hobbsee> hey cool.  kwifimanager isnt on the menus in edgy.
<danimo> Hobbsee: very good
* Hobbsee installs a package that she fixed a while ago
<Hobbsee> at least i know it works now :_
<Hobbsee> yay.  it has another bug though :P
<seaLne> i was thinking as a way to make it easier to go through them if you saw that 5 people had reported the same thing you might look at it more closely than the thousand other reports
<toma> seaLne: yes, you are right
<el> seaLne, yes, it helps to set priorities for fixing bugs
<toma> but what we miss is an organised system to report reproducable bugs
<toma> and a system to cleanup the current bug system
<el> toma, well, bug trackers have a two-fold functionality: on the one hand, they report bugs to developers. on the other hadn, they help users to calm down when they were frustrated by the system.
* Hobbsee has just discovered amarok's bug reporting system, it seems.
<el> toma, for frustrated users, it reporting a bug must be really easy. writing down reproductions steps is alreaday too much in many cases
<el> on the other hand, reports that cannot be reproduced won't help the developers...
<toma> indeed, just about o say that ;-)
<Hobbsee> neat that they get you to email with a backtrace
* Hobbsee wonders why she hadnt noticed that before
<seaLne> you have never had amarok crash?!
<seaLne> wow
<Hobbsee> nope
<el> is the information in the backtrace usually sufficient to identify the source of the problem?
<Hobbsee> i dont think so
<seaLne> el: unlikely
<toma> valid backtraces should be reported with one click (report yes/no)
<Hobbsee> el: dunno.  i'm not good with backtraces.  it had a lot of info though.
<el> toma, yes
<toma> el: valid backtraces are perfect
<el> and possibly a free text field to write some angry lines ;-)
<toma> yes ;-)
<seaLne> Hobbsee: i rarely have amarok not hang/crash on me
<el> (which is then removed before sent to the developer, haha)
<seaLne> hehe
<toma> haha
<Hobbsee> seaLne: wow
<Hobbsee> http://rafb.net/paste/results/5hjbSv91.html
<toma> the problem is mostly that distributions dont ship the symbols needed for a valig backtrace
<toma> by default
<Hobbsee> toma: which ones are they?  gdb, or osmething else?
<seaLne> Hobbsee: do you listen to streams much?
<Hobbsee> seaLne: no
<Hobbsee> bandwidht limit, remember?
<toma> Hobbsee: that are the -dbg packages
<seaLne> ah, well streams seem to be the main problem with amarok
<Hobbsee> toma: true that.  that's one heck of a lot of packages
<seaLne> is listening to a 128k stream for an hour really ~0.5Gb or is my maths as bad as that seems?
<toma> Hobbsee: well, there should be a separate repository with the same packages, build with debug enables or something... 
<toma> enabled
<Hobbsee> toma: true
<toma> if an app crashes without valid debug, it could offer to install that version of the app.
<seaLne> toma: that sounds good
<Hobbsee> hey nasty.  2 amarok crashes in one day.
* Hobbsee goes to find 1.4.2beta1
<seaLne> its "good" to see the cd burning problem is affecting gnome stuff aswell
<hunger> Hi there.
<hunger> Is there a way to stop that guidance power manager thing from offering to hibernate?
<hunger> Anyone working on better icons for it? The current set looks like the battery is half full when it really is at 100%...
<hunger> BenC: Pretty sure... I need to enter a passphrase to get to the filesystem that fsck complains about.
<hunger> BenC: And I only get asked for the passphrase after waiting.
<hunger> BenC: That dmesg log is not really helpful I am afraid:-(
<hunger> BenC: Which script outputs this driver loading message?
<hunger> BenC: Ah, S10udev...
<hunger> BenC: assuming that went OK the delay could be caused in S11mountdevsubfs.sh, S13pcmciautils, S15module-init-tools, S17procps.sh, S20checkroot.sh, S22mtab.sh, S26lvm and S27evms.
<hunger> mountdevsubfs.sh seems unlikely... as does S22mtab.sh and S20checkroot.sh (which might actually be the fsck right after the trackpad thinking about it:-)
<Lure> hunger: no BenC here...
<hunger> Lure: Oh, sorry. Wrong channel once again:-(
<Lure> hunger: no problem for us, just that you get your message trough... ;-)
<hunger> Lure: It is a dup bug anyway:-)
<hunger> I just hope it will get fixed anyway...
* hunger has high hopes for edgy... so far it actually does seam to work on my box.
<Lure> hunger: regarding guidance power manager - it is first alpha release and you should report feedback to https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuPowerManagementFeedback
<hunger> Lure, Thanks, I will!
* Lure goes to grab some food
<hunger> Lure: Which package contains the guidance power manager?
<Lure> hunger: kde-guidance
<Lure> now I remember where I have seen purple color windows: http://r-101.blogspot.com/ (see Aug 1992) ;-)
<toma> where do the tar-balls merge-o-matic mentions go?
<Sime> what was that url for the patched kdelibs + kdebase?
<toma> Sime:  deb http://www.buntudot.org/people/~imbrandon/packages/simes-patches/debs/ ./
<Sime> thx
<Sime> toma: is there a wiki page about these patches already?
<toma> Sime: no idea
<Sime> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuKDEMedia
<Sime> does now
#kubuntu-devel 2007-08-06
<nixternal> OK, the hardest thing for a cpu-z Linux port imbrandon, is going to be all of the cpu images :)
<nixternal> CPU tab in gui is complete...only took a year :)
<nixternal> bbl, dinner
<mhb> kwwii: you should be sleeping at two in the morning :o)
<kwwii> mhb: no doubt...thought I would check in after being gone all weekend
<mhb> kwwii: ah. by the way, is that your work that the gutsy inactive windows look like Ubuntu's?
<kwwii> mhb: erm, not sure what you mean exactly
<kwwii> I changed the wallpaper and the colors used for the style
<mhb> kwwii: the inactive window decoration has the same colour as the window background
<kwwii> if there is a problem with the colors, please let me know
<mhb> kwwii: no, it's nice
<kwwii> :p
<kwwii> man, I had a long day, driving, don't give me shit now :-)
<mhb> kwwii: I wanted to give you kudos .o)
<kwwii> thanks :-)
<kwwii> I wish I had more time for kubuntu, it is important, as important as the other 3+ projects I am working on atm
<mhb> kwwii: yeah... don't worry, we're all happy with what you do for kubuntu
<kwwii> luckily I am not dead yet - still a bit to do
<kwwii> for one, I need to install Gutsy :p
<kwwii> actually, I almost have a list of thigns
<kwwii> things
<kwwii> change the outside pixel border of the active progress pic with an existing color in the palette
<kwwii> for the usplash, that is
<kwwii> update the logo for kdm and ksplash
<kwwii> etc
<kwwii> anyway, time for bed here
<mhb> goodnight kwwii
<kwwii> see you soon :-)
<mhb> good morning Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> hiya mhb!
<ScottK> mhb: I thought you'd be asleep.  Need more testing help?
<Hobbsee> hmm.  i should install kde4 while i'm here
<mhb> ScottK: sure, just bzr up and try it :-)
<mhb> ScottK: I've been fixing bugs all night
<ScottK> mhb: If I do it now, is it going to explode my system?
<mhb> ScottK: I don't think so :o)
<ScottK> Anything in particular you need looked at?
* Hobbsee WTF's?
<mhb> ScottK: just check if the systemsettings works, an enabling/disabling.
<Hobbsee> bug 56136
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 56136 in kubuntu-meta "[WishList]  Xchat default in Kubuntu instead of Xchat-gnome" [Wishlist,Invalid]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/56136
<Hobbsee> how on *earth* did they get that?
<ScottK> mhb: OK
<mhb> ScottK: also you may have not noticed but revision 182 contains credits to you! You are now forever bound with restricted-manager-kde :o)
<ScottK> No, I hadn't noticed.
<ScottK> Where would I have found that?
<ScottK> As Hobbsee will attest, I am severely bzr impaired.
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> arent we all?
<mhb> ScottK: bzr log, or bzr viz for the people who like shiny
<ScottK> K
<mhb> ScottK: I feel like I should do something for you, since you helped me that much with testing
<mhb> ScottK: I better start on that update-manager bug
<ScottK> No.  I'm happy.  I just managed to crash bzr so I get to report a fun bug.
<ScottK> mhb: You said you had a little C, right?
<mhb> ScottK: yeah
<ScottK> I've got a problem I'd like some help solving when you have a little time.
<mhb> ScottK: you can tell me now, I won't sleep until the restricted-manager gets reviewed anyway
<ScottK> OK.
<ScottK> It's a clamav problem (sort of)
<ScottK> If you have a version installed in /usr/local (which is what klamav will do if you let it upgrade) freshclam when it checks to see if you are out of date, stops checking one it finds the one in /usr/local.
<ScottK> Which can lead to bizzare results.
<ScottK> Gimme a sec, I'll find the bug.
<ScottK> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/clamav/+bug/130385
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 130385 in clamav "Freshclam ignores system clamav version if user version is installed" [Undecided,New] 
<ScottK> What I think it should do is look at both the usr/local and system versions and use the latest to decide about complaining and also if the /usr/local one is the same or older than the system one strongly suggest it be deleted.
<ScottK> Sound fun?
<mhb> sure, why not
<mhb> let's fetch the source and take a look
<ScottK> I've looked at the code and it doesn't seem like it'd be extremely hard if I knew any C at all.
<ScottK> Cool.
<mhb> ScottK: hmm
<ScottK> Yeah?
<mhb> ScottK: I probably am super stupid, but it seems to me that manager.c is comparing cl_retver() to never, and cl_retver() shows the current version. The cl_retver() function seems to be defined in libclamav/others.c .
<ScottK> Yeah.
<mhb> ScottK: and it seems it just returns a preprocessed VERSION string passed by the Makefile.
<ScottK> But if you look at the bug, you'll see that freshclam also knows what version IT is.
<mhb> yeah, I've seen that.
<ScottK> In the case in question, I had a usr/local 0.90.3 and a system 0.90.1
<mhb> could it be that freshclam is loading a shared library with a different version than it is itself?
<ScottK> And so I'd think if freshclam discovers it's a later version than cl_retver() then that's a clue that something needs to be changed.
<mhb> let me experiment a bit, so I can be sure
<ScottK> My other thought was to just mod the preinst to kill off any clamav's in /usr/local, but that wouldn't be nice.
<ScottK> mhb: BTW, you broke krm again: http://kitterman.com/kubuntu/krm1.png
<ScottK> Just in case you were getting sleepy.
<mhb> ScottK: really?
<ScottK> Did you look at the screen shot?
<mhb> ScottK: what happens if your run it from the cmd line?
<mhb> (restricted-manager-kde)
<ScottK> I'll try
<ScottK> cannot import name fwulrretrieve
<mhb> ScottK: you must have an outdated version
<mhb> ScottK: of something
<mhb> ScottK: try bzr up, try also to install the correct (arch-dependent) .deb package.
<ScottK> http://paste.ubbuntu-nl.org/32722/
<ScottK> Ah.
<ScottK> Didn't notice you changed it to arch dependent.
<mhb> ScottK: that was a big mistake of mine - there was some kcm_ compiling, so I had to do it
<ScottK> OK
<mhb> ScottK: okay, tests completed.
<mhb> ScottK: and I was correct
<ScottK> OK.
<mhb> freshclam doesn't check the executable, it (practically) checks the library it was linked with
<ScottK> So it was continuing to use the old /usr/local version of the library.
<ScottK> Urgh.
<mhb> martin@blackbook:~/processing/clamav-0.91.1$ ldd ./freshclam/.libs/freshclam libclamav.so.2 => /usr/lib/libclamav.so.2 (0x00002aac9798c000)
<mhb> therefore:
<mhb> martin@blackbook:~/processing/clamav-0.91.1$ ./freshclam/.libs/freshclam --version
<mhb> 0.91.1
<mhb> ClamAV 0.150/3874/Mon Aug
<mhb> I apologize for the pastes.
<mhb> but it's six in the morning :o)
<ScottK> No problem.
<mhb> (the first number is what cl_retval() shows, the other number is what freshclam has hardcoded in
<ScottK> Latest krm is installing now.
<ScottK> Well that makes it sound even more reasonable that freshclam should raise a stink if they don't agree.
<mhb> ScottK: suggestion:
<mhb> ScottK: make the cv_retval() function built in the freshclam binary
<mhb> ScottK: result:
<mhb> ScottK: freshclam always has its own number hardcoded
<mhb> it's not retval, it's retver
<ScottK> http://paste.ubbuntu-nl.org/32723/ is the latest (it worked)
<mhb> ScottK: copy cl_retver function from libclamav/others.c to freshclam/manager.c and your problem will be solved.
<ScottK> mhb: Thanks.  I'll have a look when I get some time.  Thanks.
<mhb> ScottK: which is the rough fix; the clean fix is to inform the authorities that you need to have the cl-retver function within the binary.
<ScottK> Right.  Make it work, first.
<mhb> ScottK: you're welcome. I just tested it and it shows the same version like freshclam binary.
<mhb> just copy the 4 lines and it's done.
<ScottK> Thanks.
<ScottK> mhb: Here's a good screenshot for you: http://kitterman.com/kubuntu/krm2.png
<mhb> ScottK: nice, thank you.
<mhb> now, let's bring out the big guns and triage the konsole kpart crash
<ScottK> Yeah!
<ScottK> mhb: It still happens (I just re-ran the reduced test case_.
<mhb> ScottK: I know, I upgraded my old desktop to gutsy and I see it too.
<ScottK> Cool.
<nixternal> ahhh! the infamous "lets rename Kubuntu, Xubuntu, and Edubuntu to Ubuntu something or other" is back!
<mhb> nixternal: that and adept
<tmske> Hi, will tracker be the default search engine for kubuntu too?
<_StefanS_> Riddell: hey, did you see those ideas for naming on all *buntu's ? I think its a good idea actually.
<_StefanS_> Riddell: (maybe the names should be discussed in more detail though)
<marseillai> in feisty with backport strigi-daemon fail to install because it looks for dbus-x11 but it doesn't exist in feisty
<marseillai> this dependencis should not exist i think
<fabo> marseillai: dbus-x11 replace dbus in gutsy so for a backport you need to use dbus
<marseillai> fabo: yes i've see that
<marseillai> fabo what i mean is that strigi package in feisty backport depends on dbus-x11, it is a mistake
<fabo> k
<marseillai> fabo: you are the maintainer of strigi-daemon in ubuntu ?
<marseillai> fabo: i remember you... ;) in the past i used your repo to test strigi! ;)
<fabo> must be jesse/riddell if i remember
<fabo> sorry lure/riddell :)
<fabo> Riddell: ^^^
<Riddell> err, I changed that
<Riddell> apachelogger: recon these amarok people can be persuaded to change to gpl 2+? http://kubuntu.org/~jriddell/tmp/KDE-extragear-GPLv2-only-copyright-holders
<apachelogger> Riddell: shouldn't be problem from what I see. also it's already on our todo, dirk mueller already talked to us since trolltech's GPL exception clause makes it finally possible to use non-gpl licensed codecs
<apachelogger> so AFAIK we try to get everything to 2+
<Riddell> it was possible to use non-gpl codecs before?
<apachelogger> well, novell always came up with strange license things....
<Riddell> mhb: you didn't depend on pyqt -dev?
<Riddell> and didn't add a changelog?
<mhb> Riddell: ah, my bad.
<Riddell> and does pyqt -dev have sane depends?
<mhb> Riddell: pyqt-dev? apt-cache search python-qt3 shows no dev package.
<Riddell> sorted :)
<Riddell> although there is one for pyqt 4
<mhb> Riddell: sorted as in you did the changelog?
<Riddell> as in pyqt3 doesn't have a -dev
<Riddell> I can add a changelog if you want, but you won't get the credit you deserve
<mhb> okay, I'll do it
<mhb> Riddell: incoming another wave
<ScottK> mhb: Have you slept yet?
<mhb> ScottK: sure, three hours or so
<Riddell> mhb: pykde3 uploaded
<ScottK> mhb: Glad to hear it.
* Hobbsee waves
<ScottK> Hello Hobbsee
<stdin> hmm, how come kate is in kde4sdk in gutsy (and in kde4base in feisty) ?
<fabo> Riddell: about pyqt4, i saw a thread about it.
* fabo searching the issue
<Riddell> waa, amd64 alternate CD is oversized
<Riddell> it's grown by 12MB overnight
<Hobbsee> ouch
<Hobbsee> old kernel not removed?
<fabo> Riddell: i don't knwo if you are affected too, anyway the pointer -> http://lists.debian.org/debian-devel/2007/08/msg00281.html
<Riddell> I'd go for "2) make python-qt4-dev depend in python-qt4"
<Riddell> whyever shouldn't a -dev package depend on its non -dev equivalent?
<ScottK> mhb: What did you fix in python-kde3?
<mhb> ScottK: I made the -dev package dependent on the pytho-kde3 one
<ScottK> Ah.
<ScottK> I was hoping for something dramatic on the kpart problem.
<mhb> ScottK: not yet, I'm afraid
<mhb> ScottK: python-kde3 build takes ages on slower computers
<ScottK> Yes, it does.
<ScottK> Approaching infinity on my slower computer
<mhb> ScottK: I fell asleep because of it :o) the downside is that my favourite method "try doing crazy stuff with the code and see if it helps" method fails here
<stdin> Riddell: did you know kate is in kde4sdk in gutsy and in kde4base in feisty ?
<Riddell> stdin: yes
<stdin> any reason?
* ScottK waits for him to say "Yes".
<Riddell> changes in packages
<Riddell> use the feisty-backports for new kde 4 packages
<stdin> ah, ok
<mhb> Riddell: by the way, there's one thing I wanted to discuss with you
<mhb> Riddell: we should move some language pack files from gnome to a common package
<mhb> Riddell: because gdebi and restricted-manager share their translations with their GNOME counterparts
<Riddell> mhb: yes, I don't know how it's decided where they go, but talk to pitti and Arby about it (maybe after tribe 4)
<toma_> Hi all, what's the best time to catch tonio ?
<Riddell> hard to say, he's not on at regular times, only when he has spare time at work
<toma_> Riddell: allright. I will mail him then
<seele> http://www.pcworld.com/article/id,135545-c,linux/article.html
<Riddell> "the apt-get packaging tool is very cool"  somehow I just can't see BT saying that to a journalist :)
<Hobbsee> !info libgcj8 gutsy
<ubotu> Package libgcj8 does not exist in gutsy
<manchicken_> Interesting.  The description field in adept updater seems to have been replaced by the maintainer string.
<fabo> Riddell: for strigi feisty-backport, 0.5.5 tagged, you can skip 0.5.4
<Riddell> oh, cool
<ScottK> I've got a bzr branch of kdepim checked out.  What's the bzr magic to get all the changes from the trunk to resync my branch?  Help please?
<Riddell> bzr merge
<ScottK> Riddell: Thanks.
<Riddell> ScottK: but I just uploaded kdepim and I entirely forgot about putting changes in bzr
* Hobbsee has a k-d-s upload that isnt in bzr either
<Hobbsee> we should probably sanitize our bzr setup, at some point
<ScottK> OK.
* ScottK will apt-get source then.
<Riddell> ScottK: 3.5.7-1ubuntu7 it the latest
<ScottK> OK.
<ScottK> I guess I'll wait a bit and try again.
<ScottK> I just got ubuntu6
<Riddell> uploaded kdepim_3.5.7-1ubuntu7.diff.gz to kubuntu.org/~jriddell/tmp/kdepim_3.5.7-1ubuntu7.diff.gz and .dsc
<ScottK> Ah, not to the official repos yet?
<ScottK> BTW, kdepim (4:3.5.7-1ubuntu4) is the last version in bzr.
<Riddell> yes to the offical archive, but the publisher won't run for another 50 minutes
<ScottK> Ah.
<mhb> In my opinion, the current Kubuntu buttons could use some facelifting. IMHO the gradient is unnecessary (and not so good looking), the minimize/maximize/close signs are out of line and also stretched horizontally too much.
<mhb> I've got a screenshot that illustrates it - http://bayimg.com/MAfDCAabf . You can easily notice the strangely positioned signs within the buttons. The comparison buttons are Mirage buttons, IMO more sober, without too much gradient and all in line.
<mhb> kwwii: ^^ it would be interesting for me to hear your opinion on the buttons. I know you made them and I appreciate that, so don't take my personal opinion too much :o)
<mhb> and I'd like to hear from others too, whether they'd appreciate some changes in the buttons or not. Thanks!
* mhb shuts up now.
<ScottK> mhb: Why are you making buttons and not fixing Konsole...
<ScottK> ;-)
<lnxkde> sup
<mhb> ScottK: it's not even my creation. I'm like thousands of others who can criticise, but cannot create anything with value.
<mhb> ScottK: luckily, GPL art is free to copy :o)
<ScottK> Enough fun.  Back to work.
<mhb> ScottK: but you're right. I better go check if the python-kde3 compilation finished.
<Riddell> "Accepting restricted-manager,restricted-manager_0.25_i386"  mhb ^^
<mhb> Riddell: groovy
<mhb> is 'kamera' used by anything?
<mhb> If not, I would vote for removing it from kubuntu-desktop Recommends. Digikam doesn't seem to depend on it.
<Riddell> I use it all the time
<mhb> Riddell: well, I can't argue against that.
<mhb> Riddell: well, I could say an archive admin and professional GNU/Linux developer could be skilled enough to apt-get install it, and there are other tools that could benefit the common user more than a KIO slave, but I won't :o)
<Riddell> one day I might give digikam another go
<mhb> Riddell: we could drop (understand: demote from the CD) more kio slaves now that konqueror will be profiled as a web browser
<mhb> Riddell: kio-apt, or kio-locate (if strigi will be in gutsy)
<Riddell> yeah, I'd like to drop kio-locate
<Riddell> but we'll see, when strigi 1.5.5 is in
<Riddell> fdoving: was there a new kio-apt I was to upload?
<Riddell> I wonder if anyone uses kio-apt
<Riddell> gdebi and adept should be good enough
<mhb> I guess everyone who uses kio-apt is able to manage apt-get as well
<mhb> or adept
<mhb> offtopic: ooh, reading apt-cache depends kubuntu-desktop really is interesting. I never knew there is an adaptive readahead tool in Ubuntu. Why isn't it turned on by default?
<Riddell> nixternal: did you write the main inclusion report for kvxkb?
<Riddell> mhb: because you have to make the list of files to readahead at some point, and that slows down bootup (once)
<kwwii> mhb: one thing that that screenshot cannot show is the mouse-over effects
<mhb> kwwii: those are nice, but they can be added to many kinds of buttons. I was talking more about the general appearance.
<kwwii> mhb: you really like the look you posted more than the blue?
<fdoving> Riddell: there is a new kio-apt, but i guess we should consider removing it, in favour of some apt:/install=package kind of thing, which i read ubuntu is experimenting with.
<Riddell> fdoving: url?
<mhb> kwwii: I really like the buttons' appearance more in some ways I talked about. Colours are fine.
<mhb> kwwii: I like your colour selection, I was just experimenting when I made the screen shot.
<kwwii> I cannot imagine using the grey buttons on a blue background
<mhb> kwwii: me neither (much), but I can imagine a button with signs in line and buttons with less gradients on a blue background :o)
<kwwii> mhb: are there versions ready to be used in the blue theme?
<mhb> kwwii: the buttons were cut from a screenshot of a GTK theme and inserted into the Crystal kwin theme.
<fdoving> Riddell: kio-apt: http://ubuntu.lnix.net/archive/gutsy/ it's kio-apt_0.13.2-2ubuntu2, apturl, the fancy project: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/apt-firefox-archive-handler
<kwwii> mhb: lol, that is a long way from getting into kde :p
<mhb> kwwii: so they can be adapted as much as the current ones can
<kwwii> mhb: make a theme using them, you might be right that they are better
<mhb> kwwii: okay, I'll try. Thanks for the support!
<nixternal> Riddell: not yet on the kvkbd MIR...how much time do we have left? or does this need to be done now?
<nixternal> I was thinking about seeing where he got on the 1 button access/macros
<nixternal> as it stands, the kvkbd display has the num pad now and is also resizable
<Riddell> two weeks
<mhb> Riddell: if we're going to promote kvkbd into main, then there's little need to code onboard-qt, is there?
<Riddell> mhb: onboard is a much nicer app, I'd much rather see it as our chosen app if it exists
<mhb> Riddell: I still can't launch it without a segfault, can you?
<Riddell> works for me mhb
<Riddell> mhb: try for a new user?
<nixternal> Riddell: OK, if I don't hear anything back about kvkbd's status, I will go ahead and get the ball rolling on the MIR. I will get it typed up and what not so it is ready in the mean time
<mhb> Riddell: two computers with different architectures (both gutsy) ... two segfaults
<mhb> kwwii: http://mhb.ath.cx/tmp/mirage-theme-test1.png
<kwwii> mhb: I would want the buttons to blend into the background color...the grey buttons is quite retro
<Riddell> mhb: try running onboard-settings
<Riddell> and select a layout
<mhb> Riddell: thank you. That worked.
<mhb> kwwii: okay, I will try.
<Riddell> mhb: you can now run onboard?
<mhb> Riddell: yes, selecting "scan" layout helped.
<Riddell> mhb: hmm, I wonder how that doesn't affect more people
<ScottK> nixternal: Just got the latest taskjuggler sync'ed from Debian (it was you that mentioned that, wasn't it?)
<nixternal> mhb: when using Qt 4 Designer, do you pyuic4 the files or is there a way to read the .ui files natively?
<nixternal> ScottK: yes
<ScottK> We still had the 2.4 beta and now it's the final.
<mhb> nixternal: you can read them natively
<nixternal> do you import the same way you would a .py file?
<nixternal> from foo.ui import foo
<mhb> nixternal: no, you load it using the uic module
<mhb> from PyQt4 import uic
<nixternal> ahhh
<mhb> window = uic.LoadUi("pathtoui.ui")
<nixternal> rock on!
<stdin> are there any other (packaged) kde4 plasmoids yet?
<Riddell> no
* stdin sings I-ho, I-ho, it s-v-n I go...
#kubuntu-devel 2007-08-07
<Balaams_Miracle> I would like to translate Museeq to Dutch, but for that, i will need lupdate. Does anybody know in which (meta?)package i can find that? (assuming it exists in our repos)
<Balaams_Miracle> !info lupdate
<ubotu> Package lupdate does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<Riddell> if it's not in launchpad translations, you'd need to ask the developers of the app in question
<Balaams_Miracle> Riddell, i only need lupdate, which is supposed to extract translatable strings from a source file, and dump those stings into a .tr file, making it possible to translate them using qt3-linguist
<Balaams_Miracle> As i understand it, it should be part of some qt dev package, but the problem is finding out which one
<Riddell> packages.ubuntu.com
<Balaams_Miracle> No such luck, but i did manage to find something at LP, gotta figure out if that's really what i need because this one is called pylupdate, i have no idea if that would do the exact same thing as lupdate
<Riddell> http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_contents.pl?word=lupdate&searchmode=searchfiles&case=insensitive&version=feisty&arch=i386
<Riddell> libqt4-dev
<Balaams_Miracle> I've been told by someone that qt4 stuff won't work with qt3 sources, but i do not know if that's true. But even if it is, do you recon this qt4-version of lupdate will create qt3-compatible .tr files?
* Balaams_Miracle temporily has a really small harddrive and can't affort to instal stuff he does not absolutely need 
<Riddell> I've no idea I'm afraid, I've never used qt's translation format
<Balaams_Miracle> I'd rather us .po myself, but i can't choose for dealstorm (the museek/nicotine dev)
<mhb> Riddell: splendid, restricted-manager-kde hit the archives
<Riddell> blamo
<mhb> Riddell: thanks for the help and mentoring! :o) and now let me be the first to welcome the bugreports
<Riddell> thanks for coding!
<mhb> Riddell: a docstring from onboard: """ Very messy class holds the keyboard widget. (...)"""
<Riddell> encouraging
<mhb> Riddell: indeed. I am still not convinced which solution is the best...
<Riddell> mhb: out of which options?
<mhb> Riddell: improve kvkbd (perhaps port to Qt4), build a simple kcontrol module for it OR restructure onboard to have a separate common/gnome part and then write a kde frontend
<mhb> Riddell: what are the features that you like on onboard that much?
<Riddell> macros, one button keyboard
<Riddell> plus it looks better
<mhb> Riddell: on the other hand, kvkbd loads the localised keyboard on first startup, whereas onboard segfaults on first startup (it could be me, or my locale, I dunno)
<mhb> and the appearance of kvkbd can be changed
<Riddell> I'm sure a bug in onboard can be fixed
<Riddell> the appearane on kvkdb can't really be changed, it just uses qbuttons, onboard uses svgs
<mhb> Riddell: also, the time is running out ... FF in 9 days
<mhb> I really don't know...
<Riddell> there's not actually a lot of code in onboard, it shouldn't be hard to port
<mhb> 2000 gtk-ridden badly documented messy lines ... the number's not that high, but those multipliers are scary :o)
<mhb> we'll see in the morning, goodnight all
<Riddell> sleep well
<jjesse> night mhb
<bddebian> Heya
<innovati> hey there
<bddebian> Hello innovati
<innovati> what's shakin tonight?
<bddebian> Nuttin' You?
<innovati> hahah not too much
<innovati> listening to LoveStoned......that's about it
<ScottK> Hi there bddebian.
<bddebian> Heya ScottK
<bddebian> What the hell is LoveStoned?
<innovati> oh uh......deinitely *not* Justin Timberlake........
<bddebian> Titney Spews?
<innovati> I like from ~2:40 onward: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rgu9tUmUYfo
<bddebian> err Brittany Spears? :-)
* robotgeek rubs eyes
<ScottK> Why is restricted manager IN restricted?  Surely it's FOSS
<robotgeek> ScottK: maybe it contains restricted firmware etc?
<ScottK> Don't think it does.
* robotgeek checks
<ScottK> It just manages what you have.
* ScottK is curious
<robotgeek> well, it is all .py files :)
<ScottK> Yeah.
<ScottK> mhb: Why is restricted-manager IN restricted?
<ScottK> He wrote the KDE one.
<ScottK> He's also sleeping.
<robotgeek> well, it is kinda useless without the restricted files, maybe if someone did not have restricted in there, it might not work (dependency management)
<robotgeek> apt-get enabling foo not required
<ScottK> I'm be curious why.
<nixternal> OK, who here has been doing PyQt4 work extensively? :)
<ScottK> You
<ScottK> 'cause I know you've been working really hard on pinentry-qt4.
<nixternal> bah pinentry-qt4 and its mess
<ScottK> You're gonna want it for kde4.
<nixternal> I am switching to windows
<nixternal> heh, I tried to come up with another DE, but I couldn't
<nixternal> Gnome and Xfce just hit my head, and I brain dumped
<robotgeek> i am about to try the kde4 live cd (suse, though)
<nixternal> well I was going to tell robotgeek, that I heard it was kind of bad right now
<ScottK> I'm guessing he'll know for himself shortly.
<robotgeek> no gutsy tribe 3 for ppc? (i know it is not supported :) )
<robotgeek> nvm, found here: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/ports/daily/current/
<nixternal> is there a tribe 3 for ppc?
<nixternal> I have a ppc sittng here that I decided not to get up and running because we were supposedly dropping support
<ScottK> Dropping "Support", but not support.
<nixternal> hey, thanks!
<nixternal> for confusing me :)
<ScottK> It's there, AFAIK, but if it's broken, they aren't going to lift a finger over it.
<robotgeek> sigh, nobody is seeding, even.
* robotgeek wgets!
<nixternal> ahhh
<nixternal> ya, nobody hardly ever seeds the .torrents
<nixternal> I just download from the local uni now at like 2mbs
<robotgeek> nixternal: well, it is the daily current, so i would guess its okay
<robotgeek> nixternal: lucky, i only got 700 K/s
<nixternal> I haven't heard of it breaking anything just yet
<nixternal> 700k/s from ubuntu.com?
<nixternal> I am jealous!
<robotgeek> yeah
<robotgeek> 750K/s even . /me is happy for once
<nixternal> ya, anything from *buntu.* would kill my machine if I got more than 200k/s
<robotgeek> i was so happy with my univ net :) used to download iso's in about 6 minutes or so
<robotgeek> and we did not even have a local mirror
<robotgeek> they support(ed) redhat on campus, and i think were planning to dual boot
<robotgeek> my upload sucks though
<nixternal> ya, mine too
<robotgeek> damn, all i want to do is try out kde4 :)
<nixternal> hehe
<nixternal> ooh, IBM now going to start selling Linux laptops..nice
<nixternal> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZIk4qTKmKzE
<nixternal> haha
<_StefanS_> kwwii_: nice suse colors in that background wallpaper 8-)
<apachelogger> Oo
<apachelogger> why keeps everyone thinking these are suse colors?
* apachelogger doesn't get it
<apachelogger> _StefanS_: I guess thoose are colors from the kubuntu logo
<apachelogger> so you bascially said we have a suse logo :P
<_StefanS_> apachelogger: yea, I know, i have joked with kwii before on that :)
<_StefanS_> apachelogger: just thought they looked very alike
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> maybe I should checkout suse some time
<_StefanS_> apachelogger: I do occasionally, but it never work in a vm.
<apachelogger> poor suse
<_StefanS_> apachelogger: either the harddisks cannot be found, or it crashes later during boot.
<_StefanS_> apachelogger: there's always something. Even on physical hardware using a VIA c7@1.5ghz with epia ex board it still didn't work. Couldn't find my sata disk.
<_StefanS_> so.. yes. Poor suse.
* apachelogger had his daily triple commit to KDE, so he now can continue work which actually provides money :P 
<_StefanS_> apachelogger: what are you committing to KDE?
<apachelogger> just some www patches
<_StefanS_> uhm for konqy?
<Duloup> Hello ! I'd like to know what is the recommended way to request a package update (kmymoney 0.8.6 in Gutsy and 0.8.7 in Debian unstable) ? Here on IRC or opening a bug in launchpad ?
<Hobbsee> Duloup: greetings
<Duloup> greetings Hobbsee (not a native english speaker not sure what to answer to this ;-) )
<Hobbsee> :)
<Hobbsee> greetings == hello
<Hobbsee> Duloup: sync requested.  should be done in a few days :)
<Duloup> thank you very much Hobbsee !
<Hobbsee> no problem :
<Hobbsee> )
<Hobbsee> Duloup: here's always a good start, if people are talking.  they can always ask you to file a bug instead, if it'll take a bunch of work to do, or something
<Duloup> ok
<apachelogger> _StefanS_: for the websites
<apachelogger> everyone always forgets the websites :(
<apachelogger> poor kde-www
<_StefanS_> oh :)
<_StefanS_> true indeed
<Riddell> kde.org needs a new hotspot for example
<apachelogger> just, what is hotspot worthy right now?
<Riddell> I was thinking kde patronship
<Riddell> which does already have a logo
<apachelogger> yeah, probably a good idea
<apachelogger> omg
* apachelogger sneaks back to work ^_^
<mhb> ScottK: it's completely free software, but I guess they are keeping it in restricted because some handlers contain links on proprietary firmware
<mhb> ScottK: for example, the bcm43xx class wireless cards need a firmware file and the code contains an URL where you can download it
* ..[topic/#kubuntu-devel:Riddell] : Welcome to #kubuntu-devel | Merge! http://merges.ubuntu.com | Bugs! https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-team/+packagebugs | KDE 4.0 beta 1 -- http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-beta1.php | anyone want to help port kde/qt to lpia?
<OculusAquilae> hi
<ScottK> Hello.
<OculusAquilae> Is bug #6306 still unfixed in gutsy. There seems to be a patch.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 6306 in kiosktool "Kiosk admin tool tries to login with root account " [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/6306
<Riddell> OculusAquilae: it's fixed
<bddebian> Heya
<icefox> Are thier plans to package xdg-user-dirs (http://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/xdg-user-dirs)?
<icefox> it would be nice to have/use in kde4
<apachelogger> nixternal: [ 25%]  Generating amarokconfig.h, amarokconfig.cpp
<Hobbsee> mhb: i'm getting http://rafb.net/p/Giz8ba34.html in running r-m-kde, in the console.  the app doesnt seem to crash
<mhb> Hobbsee: ah, yes. it's because you click where there's nothing defined. I forgot to catch it.
<Hobbsee> :)
<mhb> Hobbsee: it shouldn't be critical, though
<Hobbsee> no, doesnt seem to be
<Hobbsee> just thought it might be useful
<mhb> Hobbsee: sure! Thanks for reporting it, I remember seeing it, I must have forgotten to fix it. I'll fix it soonish.
<Hobbsee> :)
<nosrednaekim> hey, what packages do I have to install to get kde4 working?
<nosrednaekim> like which kde4 packages? I just have KDE4base installed (and -dev as well)
<Hobbsee> kde4base, as said on kubuntu.org, i believe
<nosrednaekim> hmm ok...
<nosrednaekim> its says to install kde4base-dev (which I have installed)... but it still doesn't work.I'll try to see whats keeping it from running. I had alpha1 running fine.
<nosrednaekim> ah I figured it out.. I had to have Xephyr export to display 2
<apachelogger> dpkg-deb: building package `amarok2' in `../amarok2_2.0.0+svn693037-0ubuntu1_i386.deb'.
* apachelogger roks the channel
<Riddell> awooga
<Riddell> s/+/~/ in the version number
<apachelogger> k
<nixternal> Hobbsee: that guy will give you a headache
<Hobbsee> nixternal: yeah.  he'll get a +q soon, i expect
<Hobbsee> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<serzholino> what is lpia?
<serzholino> from topic
<Riddell> new intel mobile architecture
<serzholino> ah :)
<serzholino> btw, threre were some topics in kde-core-devel about supporting qt/embedded in kdelibs
<serzholino> and some preliminary support is alredy in kdelibs trunk
<Riddell> this just needs someone who knows a bit about packaging and a lot of patience
<nixternal> Riddell: what is that?
<nixternal> ahh, I have been seeing a lot of the lpia uploads of late in gutsy
<nixternal> now I know what it is :)
<serzholino> Riddell: so, for lpia qt/x11 will be used?
<Riddell> not by default, but it's nice to have it available
<serzholino> yep
<serzholino> i meant qt/x11 as opposed to qt/embedded
<Riddell> yes
<nixternal> Riddell: I take it you did the MIR for kvkbd?
<Riddell> nixternal: no, I put it into universe
<nixternal> I just got the "Accepted into Main" message
<Riddell> (and only accepted it because of a bad command)
<Riddell> it's in universe now
<apachelogger> Riddell: master, master, what shall I do with the monster?
<apachelogger> toss it up on revu?
<Riddell> revu is down
<Riddell> toss it up elsewhere
<apachelogger> anything to obliqe!
* apachelogger should stop drinking so much coffee Oo
<mhb> oh my, why can't people write code with portability in mind :o)
<mhb> also with basic sense of documentation
<jjesse> but documentation is hard :)
<mhb> jjesse: well, I meant the in-code documentation
<mhb> jjesse: it wouldn't hurt the dev to describe in five words what the function does and where it is used
<mhb> nixternal: around?
<apachelogger> Riddell, nixternal: http://aplg.kollide.net/kubuntu/amarok2/
<jjesse> mhb: grin that would be too difficult to actually say what something does
* nixternal dgets -x
<nixternal> wasabi mhb
<mhb> nixternal: I'm starting a port of onboard to Qt4
<mhb> nixternal: onboard is an on-screen keyboard
<mhb> nixternal: if I don't fail (and I'm not planning to) one of the duo (kvkbd, onboard-qt) won't be necessary in main
<mhb> nixternal: therefore, one of us will have his time wasted
<nixternal> that is up to Riddell
<mhb> nixternal: indeed. I just wanted to inform you about my task, so you don't feel bad about it
<mhb> nixternal: I hope you're not angry at me.
<nixternal> not at all..whatever the better solution is
<Riddell> apachelogger: amarok 2 needs a copy of the LGPL
<apachelogger> Riddell: for?
<Riddell> for the files which are LGPL :)
<apachelogger> we have lgpl files? Oo
<Riddell> http://kubuntu.org/~jriddell/tmp/amarok-lgpl
<apachelogger> omg!
<apachelogger> so letz fix that
* apachelogger fires up git
<Riddell> apachelogger: git?
<apachelogger> Riddell: I'm using git-svn
<apachelogger> <-- browsing a lot in the logs to find a revision which caused a certain b0rkage
<apachelogger> git is just awesome for this :D
<pedahzur> Porting to LPIA?  Louisiana Private Investigator Association? Libertarian Party of Iowa? Label Printing Industries of America? Low Probability of Intercept Altimeter? Or would it be, as I assume, Low Power on Intel Architecture?  How about adding this link to that question: http://www.intel.com/technology/systems/lpia/ :)
<apachelogger> Riddell: fixed
<pedahzur> Cool.
<Riddell> apachelogger: that seems to quite reliably freeze my computer
<apachelogger> Riddell: the building or amarok?
<Riddell> although I don't have any sound on this computer
<Riddell> apachelogger: running amarok 2
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> there are 2 issues I made up which can freeze amarok
<apachelogger> using phonon without hardware mixing
<apachelogger> because dmix + phonon only works with recent alsa
<Riddell> well as I say I don't have any sound
<apachelogger> and running the intel driver (like me) crashes at least this snapshot
<apachelogger> Riddell: a guy in #kubuntu-de is running it quite well
<apachelogger> can even play mp3s
<Riddell> apachelogger: want me to upload?
<apachelogger> well, if nixternal got no objections
<Riddell> why might nixternal object?
<apachelogger> no idea, he asked for the package ^_^
<apachelogger> Riddell: maybe we should mention that this snapshot is not supported by upstream in anyway?
<apachelogger> ...in the long description
<Riddell> it does
<Riddell> well, close enough, I can add it
<Riddell> hi Lure
<apachelogger> Riddell: yeah, please
<apachelogger> then it's ready for upload I think
<mhb> Riddell: remember when we were solving the "guidance apps are not translated in systemsettings" bug? It seems to be back.
<Riddell> grump
<Riddell> mhb: remind me again after feature freeze
<hunger> Will kubuntu use tracker?
<hunger> ubuntu seems to be doing so... and it would be kind of strange to have to seperate systems.
<stdin> hunger: it will use strigi
<stdin> afaik
<hunger> stdin: That is what I heared as well. Too bad:-(
<hunger> So I'll probably end up indexing everything twice:-(
<Riddell> yes, it's a bad situation
<stdin> all ubuntu needs is a strigi client and problem solved :p
<Riddell> it has one
<hunger> stdin: Yeap, but strigi is from KDE, they can't have that in gnome:-(
<stdin> dose it have the same functions too?
<hunger> stdin: The other way round is true as well of course.
<stdin> hunger: why?
<hunger> stdin: NIH syndrom:-(
<hunger> stdin: plus the two desktops have widely different architectures and goals. What works well for one usually does not for the other.
<stdin> as long as the daemon doesn't depend on any kde/qt libs and it has a client that is written in gtk, then that would work great
<stdin> true
<mhb> hunger: kubuntu and ubuntu doesn't have different goals, AFAIK
<stdin> we need a nice unified indexer
<hunger> mhb: Yeap, but gnome and kde does.
<ScottK> Based on the discussion on #ubuntu-devel, I don't think tracker is that indexer.
<Riddell> not notably, there's no reason why kde and gnome can't share the same search engine
<Riddell> ScottK: in which way?
<ScottK> Lots of complaining it seems to me about how it bogs down your system
<ScottK> And how it automatically makes copies of pictures and such.
<Riddell> all indexers do
<ScottK> OK.
<hunger> Riddell: They should not duplicate the contents of the files IMHO.
<ScottK> It just seemed to me that there wasn't a lot of positive said about it.
<hunger> Riddell: Strigi does, that sucks.
<Riddell> hunger: yes, both strigi and tracker are looking to stop that
<hunger> Riddell: jos said space optimization was not even considered yet:-(
<Riddell> hmm, he told me it was on the todo, but not for a few releases
<hunger> Riddell: Yes, he said he'll start to think about once more important stuff is done.
<ScottK> Strigi isn't going to be installed by default is it?
<Riddell> it is at the moment
<Riddell> but it's really unstable
<mhb> you're not going to like me for the new kubuntu-meta bug, I'm afraid
#kubuntu-devel 2007-08-08
<nosrednaekim> what is lpia?
* ..[topic/#kubuntu-devel:mhb] : Welcome to #kubuntu-devel | Merge! http://merges.ubuntu.com | Bugs! https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-team/+packagebugs | KDE 4.0 beta 1 -- http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-beta1.php | anyone want to help port kde/qt to lpia - Low Power on Intel Architecture?
<nixternal> I OBJECT!
<nosrednaekim> does that "intel architecture" include AMD's?
<ScottK> nosrednaekim: From the name, I'd guess not.
<ScottK> nixternal: To what do you object?
<nosrednaekim> well, it is still an intel architecture...
<nosrednaekim> i'm reading about it right now though to check
<nixternal> I think I rejected something about amarok2 being uploaded
<nixternal> apachelogger: I don't have the powah to reject...plus I have already built your package locally and it is running as we speak :)
<crimsun> yes, Intel architecture includes AMDs unless the latter explicitly states an extension, like 64-bit.
<nosrednaekim> look at the little Asus eeePC that they have on thier main page. I guess thats what made them do it.
<nosrednaekim> it seems its mostly for Intel hardware though.
<nosrednaekim> After reading their website
<nosrednaekim> or at least thatsmy impression
<nosrednaekim> http://www.intel.com/technology/systems/lpia/
<jjesse> heello Hobbsee
<DaSkreech> Hobbsee: EA sucks :)
<Hobbsee> heya jjesse, DaSkreech
<Hobbsee> DaSkreech: why in particular this time?
<ScottK> EA?
<Hobbsee> ScottK: electronic arts
<ScottK> Electronic Arts?
<ScottK> OK.
<DaSkreech> you have to sign up to get Sims Music if you are not from the US
<Tm_T> hah
* Hobbsee engulfs ScottK in buyable fire
<Hobbsee> DaSkreech: nice, nice....
<ScottK> The other thought I had was Electronic Attack.
<Hobbsee> DaSkreech: "sign up"?
* ScottK pulls out his asbestos suit.
* ScottK furiously learns all about SQL.
<DaSkreech> Yeah join the Sims community
<ScottK> From $IMPORTANT_CUSTOMER:
<ScottK> ... any chance i could get some of our basic statisctics from our data set by 3 pm eastern tomorrow?
* ScottK know zip about SQL.
* ScottK is not the wish stuff out of the database guy.
<ScottK> An they just redid the whole schema, so none of the canned queries work.
<Hobbsee> DaSkreech: oh, i'd have thougth you had a login.  that happens for most things.
<ScottK> Ugh.
<DaSkreech> Hobbsee: for everywhere but hte US?
<Hobbsee> DaSkreech: dunno.  i've not been in the US :)
<DaSkreech> :-)
<DaSkreech> Strange
<DaSkreech> My Wireless works in Feisty but not in Gutsy
<Hobbsee> besides.  it was useful to actually have a login, to do bits of advertising
<Hobbsee> not that the site really needed it, it had enough popularity from sims 1
<DaSkreech> Yeah
<ScottK> DaSkreech: Some people seem to be having interesting network manager problems now and then.
<DaSkreech> Describe "interesting"
<seele> mhb: any progress on the grub interface?
<Hobbsee> hiya seele!
<seele> hallo
<ScottK> DaSkreech: Doesn't work for some particular hardware.  Does for others.
<ScottK> calc was having a lot of trouble the other day.
<DaSkreech> ScottK: that used to work?
<ScottK> IIRC, yes.
<DaSkreech> That's regressionist!
<DaSkreech> hi hunger_t
<ScottK> Riddell: Bug #131016
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 131016 in strigi "Strigi 0.5.4 in feisty-backports depends on dbus-X11 which is unavailable in Feisty" [Undecided,Invalid]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131016
* DaSkreech hefts the Long Pointy Stick
* nixternal pets his new core2quad
<nixternal> man, I walked into Tiger Direct today only planning on buying a new server case, a gig of ddr ram, and 2 case fans...
<nixternal> that place is addicting
<Hobbsee> heh
<nixternal> everybody needs a tiger direct in their neighborhood
<nixternal> I didn't think Kubuntu would see all of the cores with a -generic kernel
* Hobbsee ponders.  is tha t4, or 8 cores
<nixternal> 4
<nixternal> Kima sees the temps for each core
<nixternal> ahh, and in top, 1 shows all 4 cores..neat
<Hobbsee> nice
<nixternal> heh, it was under $500 for the complete rig, with 2x 250gb sata drives
<nixternal> I went in just to spend around $100, and when I was waiting for my stuff to come from the warehouse, I starting looking at stuff, and a guy that works there is in one of my classes
<nixternal> he laid everything out, and said a price, and I "non-reluctantly" said "OK"
<DaSkreech> nixternal: have you ever been on the net but can't browse
<nixternal> I am sure I have
<DaSkreech> nixternal: any idea why that happens?
<nixternal> can't say that I do...but I have noticed with my new Gutsy install with the new system, when browsing, it takes a second to go
<apachelogger_> nixternal: uh, ah, eh
<apachelogger_> <-- confused
<apachelogger_> nixternal: anyway, good that the monster is alive :D
<_StefanS_> morning
<_StefanS_> Riddell: morning, I would like to hear about the lpia kde/qt ? I'm kinda interested.
<_StefanS_> hey Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> hi _StefanS_
<_StefanS_> Hobbsee: do you know anything about that lpia initiative (in the topic) ?
<Hobbsee> _StefanS_: only very vaguely.  not what we're actually doing about it
<_StefanS_> uhm ok
<Hobbsee> _StefanS_: ask infinity in #ubuntu-devel
<_StefanS_> Hobbsee: ok I will, thanks :)
<Riddell> hi _StefanS_
<_StefanS_> hey
<Riddell> make a chroot with   sudo debootstrap --arch lpia gutsy chroot http://ports.ubuntu.com/
<Riddell> where "chroot" is a directory
<Riddell> add a deb-src source line from a normal i386 install
<Riddell> apt-get source qt-x11-free
<Riddell> debuild
<_StefanS_> Riddell: where should the deb-src source be added?
<Riddell> in /etc/apt/sources.list
<_StefanS_> and should it contain lpia ?
<_StefanS_> instead of i386
<Riddell> deb lines don't contain the architecture
<_StefanS_> oh couldn't remember :) ofcourse.
<_StefanS_> I already have deb-src lines in there
<_StefanS_> its downloading all the stuff it needs now
<_StefanS_> actually its already unpacking.
<Riddell> you'll only have src line for ports.ubuntu
<Riddell> you want a normal src line
<_StefanS_> oh
<Riddell> there will be a tonne of qt dependencies which are not yet built for lpia
<Riddell> so you need to download each of those and check and test if they build ok
<Riddell> and each of those may have other dependencies
<Riddell> the big ones will be mysql and the like
<Riddell> some things to check for are here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MobileAndEmbedded/Bootstrap
<Riddell> if packages need changing, send me debdiffs
<_StefanS_> Riddell: deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ gutsy main restricted is ok?
<_StefanS_> Riddell: the Qt dependecies, what packages do you mean ? entire kde or ?
<_StefanS_> Riddell: uhm, I think I get it now
<Riddell> yes
<Riddell> whatever qt needs to build
<_StefanS_> Riddell: any way to see where a given package comes from repo-wise?
<Riddell> ScottK: apt-get source foo  will get the source package
<Riddell> apt-cache showsrc foo  will show the source package
<_StefanS_> Riddell: uhm what about missing packages.. like libmng-dev ?
<_StefanS_> Riddell: whats the procedure for getting that in ?
<Riddell> 10:16 < Riddell> there will be a tonne of qt dependencies which are not yet built for lpia
<Riddell> 10:16 < Riddell> so you need to download each of those and check and test if they build ok
<_StefanS_> Riddell: oh :) get the source, and fix the dep package :)
<Riddell> and the dependecnies your new package has too
<Riddell> it's long slow work I'm afraid
<_StefanS_> wowsers.. thats alot of work indeed.
<_StefanS_> I will take a package at a time then :)
<Riddell> yeah, just do what you can
<_StefanS_> Riddell: seems like most of it is adding lpia to the rules file
<Riddell> _StefanS_: where?
<Riddell> if the package does something special for i386, then yes you need to make it do the same for lpia
<Riddell> also lpia uses gcc 4.2 which might make some breakage, although qt/kde should be fine
<mhb> hello
<_StefanS_> Riddell: I'm compiling liblcms1 and it seems to use python-2.5, but the scripts aren't adapted to it that. Shouldn't it use python-2.4 ?
<_StefanS_> -to
<Riddell> which scripts?
<Riddell> it's just a library as far as  dpkg -L liblcms1  tells me
<_StefanS_> uhm, its when it creates the -dev package it fails, attempting to use 2.4 but actually it was built with 2.5 instead. let me find the example.
<Riddell> has it compiled succesfully on i386?
<_StefanS_> Riddell: http://pastebin.ubuntu-nl.org/33015/
<_StefanS_> Riddell: It seems to me like the buildscripts was not updated at some point
<_StefanS_> Riddell: anyways. it works now
<Riddell> works now?  did you change something?
<_StefanS_> Riddell: only 2.4 -> 2.5 in the build script
<_StefanS_> Riddell: I'm building mysql now..
<_StefanS_> Riddell: it needs ghostscript.. fixing that now.
<Riddell> _StefanS_: sounds like a good change :)
<_StefanS_> probably ;)
<_StefanS_> seems an easy task though..
<_StefanS_> I'm working my way to throught it.
<Riddell> thanks, much appreciated
<_StefanS_> oh gotta pick up my new center speaker. bbl.
<_StefanS_> Riddell: I will give you a heads up later.
<_StefanS_> Riddell: I'm building mesa now.
<ScottK> Riddell: I'm not sure what the apt-get source foo comment was about.
<Riddell> ScottK: it was intended for _StefanS_
<ScottK> Ah.
<ScottK> No wonder then.  Thanks.
<mhb> Riddell: on second thoughts, kio-apt could be useful if it could be extended to conform to the  https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/apt-firefox-archive-handler spec
<mhb> it'd be cool to have kubuntu.org announcements "want to install KDE4? Click here and here."
<mhb> first would add a ppa and second install the metapackage
<Riddell> fdoving is probably the dude to point that to
<mhb> actually adding such functionality is really a one day task
<mhb> well, perhaps not repository adding, but package install
<mhb> we already have the protocol half-done, all it takes is to write  a simple wrapper that calls "kdesu adept_batch install " + packagename
* mhb hopes fdoving sees it the same way :o)
<fdoving> mhb, i'll try to have a look at that neat feature later today.
<mhb> fdoving: groovy, thanks a lot!
<_StefanS_> Riddell: apparently most of the build issues can actually be solved by making that 2.4 -> 2.5 change ..
<Riddell> _StefanS_: ok, make sure you keep notes on each package
<_StefanS_> Riddell: doing that already :)
<_StefanS_> Riddell: mysql is building now.
<_StefanS_> Riddell: postgres-sql building :D
<Riddell> _StefanS_: no i386 specific stuff in mysql?
<_StefanS_> Riddell: nope
* apachelogger_ is wondering why revu has to be down these days :S
<ScottK> apachelogger_: It's being moved into the data center.
<apachelogger_> hm
<apachelogger_> good thing I suppose
<apachelogger_> Riddell: your comment on kio-sysinfo: "Why use 10.2 and not 10.3 from Factory?" ... my answer: "because different revisions of kdebase-suse are located in factory, and I don't have a proper (i.e. fast and reliable) code to fetch the latest, yet"
<apachelogger_> also only artwork changed from 10.2 to factory AFAIK
<apachelogger_> so at least for gutsy there is no reason to use factory
<Riddell> ok
* apachelogger_ is fixing the version number
<Riddell> I believe sysinfo should be going into svn.opensuse.org at some point
<apachelogger_> totally
<kwwii> http://sinecera.de/kdm_idea.png
<kwwii> comments? ideas?
<Hobbsee> wow, kubuntu is black
<jjesse> i like that
<jjesse> that's cool :)
<_StefanS_> +1 from me :)
<apachelogger_> oh yeah, that's how I want it baby... arrrr
<Riddell> I like it
<jjesse> would that be for gutsy?
<jjesse> i would use it
<_StefanS_> I wonder if we could stuff some blackish in the kubuntu circle as well
<_StefanS_> like a black outline or something to complement the new logo
<_StefanS_> just an idea anyway..
* apachelogger_ is glad to announce that he br0ke his kio-sysinfo package
<_StefanS_> Riddell: qt-x11-free is building now.
* Riddell crosses fingers
<_StefanS_> :D
<datten> hi there :)
<Riddell> hi datten
<_StefanS_> completely off-topic: if someone is looking for a good kvm switch supporting usb, ATEN Petite CS-64U has extremely good picture and switching (works on linux as well)
<datten> i just got the CDs for Froscon, i ordered 600 32Bit and 20064Bit Kubuntu CDs, i got 80+20 32/64Bit CDs but Ubuntu, that is never enough for Froscon :\
<Riddell> datten: there's not much I can do, you need to e-mail info@ubuntu.com and hope
<datten> Riddell, okay, may the hope be with me :)
<apachelogger_> Riddell: can't you contact someone canonical internal? speed things up a bit, or something
<Riddell> it's no faster for me to do it than for datten
<apachelogger_> hm, ok :)
<apachelogger_> oh, good news everyone, kio-sysinfo builds again
<Riddell> and I don't have any special persuation powers, we had a similar issue with akademy CDs
<_StefanS_> Riddell: its done building now, with no errors  :)
<Riddell> _StefanS_: rocking
<_StefanS_> Riddell: yessir.. so it was just that change from 2.4 to 2.5 that was needed. And then a total rebuild of dependencies
<Riddell> _StefanS_: on that one package?
<_StefanS_> Riddell: yep.
<Riddell> _StefanS_: got a debdiff?
<_StefanS_> two secs
<_StefanS_> Riddell: its in your mail. Just a regular diff
<bddebian> Heya
<Riddell> _StefanS_: uploaded, thanks
<Riddell> _StefanS_: for you have the list of packages which are needed for qt and known good for lpia?
<_StefanS_> I didn't get that sentence :)
<Riddell> _StefanS_: we need to pass the list of packages you've tested to infinity who will make the compile in the buildds
<Riddell> s/for/do/
<_StefanS_> Riddell: sent. Is there an easy way to get the ubuntu names of the packages?
<Riddell> ubuntu names?
<Riddell> you mean source package names?
<_StefanS_> yep
<Riddell> apt-cache showsrc foo | grep Package
<_StefanS_> uhm ok
<_StefanS_> Riddell: I guess that list I just sent is sufficient
<_StefanS_> showsrc really doesn't give me the deb names
<Hobbsee> ahhhh....nice linux!
<_StefanS_> Riddell: got it now. I actually know too little of apt :)
<_StefanS_> Riddell: its in your mail.
<_StefanS_> Riddell: let me know if I should build something else
<Riddell> _StefanS_: mysql does have some i386 specific build requirements
<Riddell> _StefanS_: can you try changing the i386 parts to "i386 lpia" ?
<Riddell> http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php/kubuntu+with+kde4+idea?content=63900  ug
<jjesse> those aren't very nice looking in my opinion
<Riddell> I agree
<mhb> seele: not much, I'm dug with SoC and a fellow who volunteered to work on it has moved on as well...
<Riddell> mhb: pst, you could get her to review gdebi and restricted-manager as well
<mhb> Riddell: she should be pretty busy with SoC herself, AFAIK
<manchicken> Looks like there was some work on openoffice done.
<manchicken> It seems like there are some dependency issues.  I'm gonna try removing and reinstalling the whole suite.
<manchicken>   openoffice.org-core: Depends: openoffice.org-common (> 2.3.0~src680m224) but 2.2.1-5ubuntu3 is to be installed.
<manchicken> poop
<Hobbsee> manchicken: it's all rebuilding.  dont bother yet
<manchicken> Ah.  Righto.
<nixternal> Riddell: that is a great piece of work you linked to
<Hobbsee> nixternal: how are the t4 release notes, btw?
<nixternal> going to start them today
<nixternal> tomorrow is release right?
<nixternal> hehe, I am always starting them the day before
<Hobbsee> nixternal: "time is an illusion.  lunch time, doubly so"
<Hobbsee> nixternal: one day, you'll live in a country where most people are not on your timezone, or even close, and you'll learn not to use "today" and "tomorrow".
<Hobbsee> or you'll do business with a country like that
<nixternal> JonathanRiddell   we love nixternal
<nixternal> hahahah, nice comment on the Tribe 3 page
<Hobbsee> nixternal: so, your "tomorrow" means close to nothing to me
<nixternal> well it will be tomorrow for you as well won't it?
<Hobbsee> nixternal: it's thursday here now - 2.30am.
<Hobbsee> nixternal: so no, it'll be released today here.  if it doesnt blow up
<nixternal> oh, well today then, it would be tomorrow for you as well if you would ever go to sleep
<nixternal> ;)
<Hobbsee> yeah, well.    it's weird goign to sleep, and waking up to it still being the same day.
<nixternal> I am starting them now so people can add stuff while I get the vmware stuff up and running for some whicked screenies
<nixternal> I know the feeling actually
<Hobbsee> also "morning" and "this afternoon", and other such terms are not helpful, as i dont remembe ryour exact TZ
<Hobbsee> usually a "in the next x hours" is the most effective
<Hobbsee> nixternal: of course, what i said to you above applies to everyone :)
<nixternal> hehe
<Hobbsee> in the UK, and the US
<Hobbsee> particularly the US, as they have so different timezones
<nixternal> well everyone needs to get with CST - Chicago Standard Time :)
<Hobbsee> whereas the UK and europe people tend to be spread mostly over 2.
<nixternal> mainland US we have 4, then 20 more with Hawaii and Alaska
<Hobbsee> exactly
<nixternal> ya, it is quite silly...and I found out the whole reasoning behind it last year when Indiana decided to finally get with the "Daylight Savings Program"
<nixternal> it was all about farming
<nixternal> which I found hard to believe at first
<Hobbsee> au has...3.  but tehy're fairly close
<Hobbsee> the WA people cope, and people use EST (sydney, melbourne, etc) time.
<nixternal> hehe
<Hobbsee> (WA is 2 hours out, but it doesnt really matter - they convert easily)
<Hobbsee> evertyhing else is only an hour out, or half an hour.
<nixternal> -0500, -0600, -0700, and -0800 here in the continental us
<Hobbsee> which is a big difference, if you dont know exactly which part they're in
<nixternal> then during daylight savings time it is -4, -5, -6, -7
<Hobbsee> of course, in au, most people dont live in perth - those who are on the internet, anyway
<nixternal> haha
<nixternal> I like Perth
<Hobbsee> so that helps
<Hobbsee> you've been to perth?
<nixternal> that is where we would pull into port all of the time when we went to Australia
<Riddell> _StefanS_: groovy, there's a mysql with the lpia changes already
<nixternal> yes, I have been to Perth, about 7 times I think
<Hobbsee> nixternal: ahhh....
<jjesse> nixternal: when you were in the army or whatver right?
<nixternal> Navy :)
<kwwii> erm, how is one supposed to find bzr repos on launchpad anymore?
<Riddell> kwwii: same way it's always been?
<kwwii> where is kubuntu-default-settings, or instance
<manchicken> nixternal was a pirate on the brimey seas!  Argh!
<Riddell> launchpad.net/kubuntu-default-settings  -> code
<kwwii> I used to find the package in launchpad and then bzr it from the link provided - that link is no longer there
<Riddell> maybe it lost the product to package link
<kwwii> wow, that actually like triples the amount of time, great idea whoever did thought that one up
<nixternal> haha
<nixternal> no, I like the person who removed the "File a bug report" link from the left hand side to a red button on the right hand side
<nixternal> after they did that, it took me 10 minutes to try and figure out how to file a damn bug, because I wasn't looking for a silly button
<nixternal> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/GutsyGibbon/Tribe4/Kubuntu
<nixternal> OK, feel free to start adding stuff
<manchicken_> What's the link that'll tell me what's in binary new?
<Riddell> KubuntuFiles knows all
<manchicken_> So would I look in the new queue to see if OpenOffice.org was done building?
<manchicken_> Because I don't see openoffice.org-core in the queue, but it still has the same broken dependency that Hobbsee said I should ignore because it's still building.
<manchicken_>   openoffice.org-core: Depends: openoffice.org-common (> 2.3.0~src680m224) but it is not installable
<Riddell> no, openoffice isn't new
<manchicken_> Then what is it?
<manchicken_> All I can tell is that it's broken :)
<manchicken_> I'm not one of the super-clever-packaging people like you and Tonio_ and Hobbsee :)
<hunger> manchicken: OOo is fixed now (at least it has no more conflicts for me).
<_StefanS_> Riddell: ok I wont make a mysql
<ScottK> manchicken: You're mirror may not be updated yet.
<manchicken> hunger: I'll update my apt cache and I'll try to update it again.
<ScottK> I got that earlier today.
<manchicken> ScottK: I'm using archive.ubuntu.com
<ScottK> I'm downloading Office now.
<manchicken> That's much better.
<manchicken> Downloading and installing
<kwwii> Riddell: I just commited the kdm pic
<Riddell> kwwii: great (it'll miss the tribe CD, but there's always another one)
<kwwii> Riddell: yeah, no worries - just thought I should mention it
<kwwii> I don't follow tribe dates :-)
<ScottK2> Still no luck getting OOO to run under Kubuntu Gutsy (with all the current updates).
<ScottK2> Still get the same hang at the splash screen.
<_StefanS_> ScottK2: great, I was just trying the same thing
<ScottK2> Well this was supposed to fix it.
<_StefanS_> OOo still doesn't work here either... great.
<ScottK2> Riddell: Don't do the OOO happy dance just yet.
<manchicken> Okay, yeah, I get the same thing as you all.
<manchicken> Poop.
<manchicken> It's a much cooler splash screen, but still nothing more than that seems to be working.
<ScottK2> Process hangs in the background too.
<george88a> hi all
<george88a> does anyone know a workaround for the 'nspluginviewer takes 100% of CPU when a flash file is loaded in konqueror" ? :) (in gutsy)
<jjesse> george88a: i think there is a bug on launchpad on that, but don't remember for sure
<george88a> jjesse , I know that the bug is reported (in 2 places actually,and linked with openoffice and gtk, or something like that) and the 2 reports have a lot of replies,but no workaround :(
* #kubuntu-devel  [freenode-info]  please register your nickname...don't forget to auto-identify! http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<manchicken_> nixternal: I'm actually in the middle of two separate tornado central areas, about to move into the outskirts of the one west/southwest of me.
<ScottK> Meah.
* ScottK grew up in Kansas City, so anything around Chicago can't be "tornado central".
<manchicken_> I'm pretty far south of Chicago.
<manchicken_> I'm moving to Mahomet, IL.
<ScottK> OK.  You get some slack then.
<manchicken_> I've been in Champaign for a while.
<ScottK> Ah.
<manchicken_> I don't mind tornadoes.  I just make sure my family knows how to stay safe and I have insurance.
<manchicken_> I chase the suckers from time to time.
<ScottK> Exactly.
<ScottK> I find that there is a certain smell in the air when they are coming.
<ScottK> Kubuntu-alternate candidate CDs for Tribe 4 testing are up.
<jjesse> yay
* Starting logfile irclogs/kubuntu-devel.log
* ..[topic/#kubuntu-devel:Riddell] : Welcome to #kubuntu-devel | Merge! http://merges.ubuntu.com | Bugs! https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-team/+packagebugs | KDE 4.0 beta 1 -- http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-beta1.php | anyone want to help port kde/qt to lpia - Low Power on Intel Architecture? | Please test the Tribe 4 candidate ISOs: https://iso.qa.stgraber.org
<Riddell> anyone seen a build failure like this before?  have I messed something up horribly somewhere? http://launchpadlibrarian.net/8738407/buildlog_ubuntu-gutsy-i386.adept_2.1.3ubuntu7_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<nixternal> Kubuntu daily locks up at the "Unmounting and ejecting CD-ROM" for me constantly....and rebooting bring me to a useless grub prompt
<ScottK> kubuntu desktop ready for testing
<ScottK> Riddell: pkgmaintainermangler: Error: Unable to locate DEBIAN/control - pitti was talking about this earlier
<manchicken_> Who do I talk to about updating my feed on the planet?
<nixternal> manchicken_: you :)
<ScottK> It's a pkgmaintainermangler problem.
<Riddell> manchicken_: do it yourself
<manchicken_> How?
<Riddell> nixternal: why is grub prompt useless?
<nixternal> I can't do anything with mine
<Riddell> how did you get on there in the first place?
<ScottK> Riddell: I'd just ask if the new pkgmaintainermangler is out and ask for a giveback.
<nixternal> that is what I was rebooted to with an alternate daily
<Riddell> hmm, can't find the wiki page for planet now
<Riddell> but it's in launchpad under the ubuntu-planet product
<nixternal> I don't think I had the 08/08 one though
<nixternal> the 08/08 daily just hit the server didn't it?
<manchicken_> Anybody gonna answer the "how" question?
<manchicken_> Nevermind.
<manchicken_> I missed the obvious
<nixternal> manchicken_: bzr co the Planet from LP
<nixternal> OK, going down for a bit
<manchicken_> Man, that's a big checkout.
#kubuntu-devel 2007-08-09
<mhb> evening folks
<Riddell> manchicken_: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/PlanetUbuntu
<manchicken_> Riddell: Yeah, I figured it out.  I was missing the obvious :)
<mhb> fdoving: so I take it you played with kio-apt today?
<nixternal> Riddell: you gave me an idea with adding the stuff you did to the tribe 4 page. Would it be OK to add a "special thanks" section at the bottom to show off the people who work hard on bringing the Kubuntu releases to them?
<Riddell> sounds great
<nixternal> groovy...I seen you give mention in there, so I figured it would be good to show off our stars as well :)
<mhb> nixternal: arent we going to thank ourselves that way? :o)
* Riddell just read http://www.desktoplinux.com/news/NS6170488551.html
<Riddell> a shame, but maybe it means I can go back to slagging off the guy :)
<mhb> I thought ubuntu is using debian unstable packages
<nixternal> we are
<mhb> not experimental
<nixternal> ol' man Warren is somewhat clueless...a very cool guy though
<nixternal> last I checked though, they didn't have developers really...I mean they literally took our packages, added some of their own, changed the artwork and did a :%s/Kubuntu/Mepis on everything
<Riddell> and added w32codecs, that brings in most of their users I think
<Riddell> mhb: this is the same person who thought it was ok for him not to ship source packages of GPL code
<pgquiles_> Riddell: will this (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kubuntu-meta/+bug/125325) be fixed in gutsy?
<Riddell> bug 125325
<Riddell> no bug not?
<Riddell> no bug bot?
<mhb> pgquiles_: nixternal might know, he's the man whom the bug is assigned to
<pgquiles_> mhb: true, I hadn't read the nickname for the assignee
<pgquiles_> nixternal: :-)
<Riddell> it's part of our policy to have a blank desktop on startup
<Riddell> better documentation in the release notes of course is welcome
<Riddell> or wherever else
<Riddell> in my opinion, better documentation in the winfoss app is important
<mhb> Riddell: one small offtopic question: is the .org domain forced on Kubuntu by Canonical because it is a mainly community project?
<mhb> community project = for the community by (mostly) you & the community :o)
<pgquiles_> when I was on the plane back from Glasgow I gave a KUbuntu CD to an old woman (about 65) who was sitting next to me
<pgquiles_> she was fed up with viruses
<pgquiles_> so I assumed a KUbuntu CD would be useful to her
<Riddell> mhb: because it's a non commercial project (ubuntu only uses .com because someone else has the .org, kubuntu.com does work though)
<pgquiles_> but later I realized she would be scared when she boots her PC with KUbuntu and wonder what the hell happenned to her files
<Riddell> pgquiles_: the U in Kubuntu is lower case
<pgquiles_> the blank desktop is scary for those people
<Riddell> pgquiles_: I'd suspect that people who know how to boot off a CD, know it shouldn't touch their files
<pgquiles_> Riddell: I think you are wrong. Pretty much every computer boots from CD if you put a CD on the tray and most people do not even know what a live CD is or how it works.
<pgquiles_> I checked my hypothesis with my little sister and my girlfriend, btw
<Riddell> their computers boot CDs by default?
<pgquiles_> yes
<pgquiles_> but even if their computers do not boot CDs by default, when people boot from CD and see a fully-useable operating system, they think Windows was automagically installed (meaning hard disk was formatted)
<mhb> Riddell: I would say that from a marketing point of view, "kubuntu.com" sounds better than "kubuntu.org"
<nixternal> OK, I seen something about a boog before I left to rejoin the new server
<pgquiles_> that was actually my girlfriend's first reaction: "Kubuntu [lower case :-)]  installed without asking questions, what happenned to my stuff!?"
<nixternal> and I lost all of my Bitlbee accounts...oops
<mhb> Riddell: and I'd reckon that is the (current) reason for Ubuntu having a .com
<Riddell> mhb: I diagree, and it's certainly not the reason for ubuntu using .com
<Riddell> nixternal: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kubuntu-meta/+bug/125325
<nixternal> ahh, what about that now?
<Riddell> pgquiles_: if we had a decent "about kubuntu" document, I suspect I'd be open to having a link to it on the desktop
<nixternal> Riddell: we used to do that with the Release Notes
<Riddell> of course sabdfl might overrule :)
<Riddell> we did?
<mhb> Riddell: what makes you disagree?
<nixternal> ya, we stopped it after Dapper iirc
<nixternal> at least I thought we did...at least an icon on the desktop for a Readme/Release Notes
<Riddell> mhb: large swathes of internal discussion on no-name-yet's wiki about whether they should still go with ubuntu even if the .org was unavailable
<nixternal> there is the link in the Ubiquity
<nixternal> plus, those release notes do not get written until the very end
<nixternal> a couple of days prior to string freeze
<Riddell> release notes aren't really what pgquiles_ is after, he wants a quick introdiction to what this kubuntu thing is doing
<pgquiles_> exactly
<mhb> Riddell: sure, you're probably right about that, but what makes you think a .org is as good-sounding as a .com for the corporate world?
<nixternal> ahh, so he wants something a little more than documentation then
<pgquiles_> something that calms down a newbie which no longer sees her files on the desktop
<Riddell> but About Kubuntu has remained unloved since it was written
<nixternal> or we can create a document that does such and create an icon on the live cd desktop
<nixternal> I could whip that up pretty much tonight possibly
<pgquiles_> actually I think the same kind document should be added to Ubuntu and Xubuntu
<Riddell> mhb: it's not, but non commercial contributors will always be more important to us
<nixternal> good luck there, well Xubuntu would be game, but Ubuntu more than likely wouldn't...trying to get anything new doc wise is one heck of a fight
<nixternal> and then getting it to open up on the LiveCD...might need an army for that one :)
<mhb> Riddell: sure, but they are important in the Ubuntu world as well and I heard nobody about the .com :o)
<nixternal> but I am definitely game to writing a simple doc that would do this that we could put up on a LiveCD
<nixternal> Riddell: could we just do something for the LiveCD only instead of doing documentation? that way there we don't have to keep packaging the docs for such a task
<Riddell> nixternal: it should be a re-write of About Kubuntu in my opinion
<mhb> Riddell: my problem is (and don't take me wrong), that Kubuntu is not generating as much profit as Canonical would like and therefore C. is not expanding the Kubuntu division
<Riddell> nixternal: it should be proper docs, otherwise we won't get translations
<nixternal> Riddell: I could re-work About Kubuntu for this no problem
<nixternal> ok
<nixternal> how about getting an icon on the desktop that would link to help:/kubuntu/about-kubuntu?
<nixternal> for the LiveCD that is?
<Riddell> nixternal: but have two versions, normal and about-kubuntu-live which has a paragraph at the start saying "this is a live CD"
<Riddell> that's what we'd link to from the desktop
<nixternal> OK
<nixternal> I will start that here in a bit then
<nixternal> I will get that done..do some doc updates, and have a package ready for you this weekend if that is cool?
<pgquiles_> nixternal: great, thank you
<Riddell> mhb: what makes you think Ubuntu is generating as much profit as Canonical would like? :)
<mhb> Riddell: it also does not
<nixternal> hehe, they aren't just yet..that is why sabdfl is out pimping his arse off right now
<mhb> Riddell: but I know that Kubuntu is generating way less than Ubuntu
<mhb> Riddell: and I'd like to change that, because I want Canonical to stay interested in KDE
<Riddell> depends on how you add it up, most people with money are interested in server and mobile
<Riddell> we have rollouts in georgia, canary islands, french parliament, I don't know of equivalent ubuntu rollouts although I guess there are some
<nixternal> booyah!
<nixternal> you beat me to it
* Tm_T beats nixternal 
<nixternal> Riddell: haha, and remember them trying to say Ubuntu in the Fridge article? :)
<Tm_T> you are beaten
<Riddell> I even get recognised in the street by people saying "you do kubuntu, we use that", I've never had that for ubuntu :)
<nixternal> I am always beaten
<mhb> Riddell: all true, yet still, there is one great Kubuntu dev who has to do all the stuff from release management to packaging to coding
<Tm_T> Riddell <3
* Tm_T hides
<nixternal> I get recognized in the streets too, but then I have to run in order to avoid getting beat up :)
<mhb> Riddell: and Ubuntu has many of (not as) great devs in many areas, so there's several folks who do release management, some who do feature coding, some do technical board...
<mhb> (they're great guys, I was just kidding :o)
<Riddell> :)
<Riddell> they do put more resources into Ubuntu Gnome of course, but they don't have the money to put the same resources into two desktops so they picked one and had pretty good reasons to do so
<nixternal> mhb: hahaha, "not as" that was good! plus we all get paid to work on Kubuntu don't we? Or have I been waiting for the check Riddell sent me to finally get here? I was wondering why I haven't gotten it in the past year. I was starting to think he paid someone to swim it to Chicago :)
<Riddell> actually mhb does get paid to work on Kubuntu :)
* Tm_T is well paid
<nixternal> oh wait, I got a cookie the other day, so that makes me a paid dev right? :D
<Tm_T> nixternal: yes
<Tm_T> I'm also paid developer, by social service
<nixternal> haha, I am going to use that in my KDE 4 talk on Saturday
<Riddell> as does tonio and in theory imbrandon.  I don't know of any ubuntu equivalents to them
<nixternal> I will have my name up there, and then "Paid Kubuntu Developer"...then at the end, I will show my payment..a Kubuntu cookie!
<Tm_T> nixternal: (:
<Riddell> nixternal: there will be lots of free cookies at UDS I'm sure
<mhb> I am aware that we are a pretty good distro and I am also aware that Ubuntu had to pick one ... but if we (the community) manage to sell some more support for Kubuntu, Canonical would invest more into Kubuntu
<nixternal> mmm cookies
<nixternal>    pretty good? heck we are the bestest..but I get your point, and it makes sense to me as well...with that, did the French Parliament and others get a support contract at all with Canonical on those rollouts?
<Riddell> dunno, would need to ask tonio
<nixternal> and truthfully, most of the Ubuntu support is for the server isn't it? and not so much a GUI'fied release?
<Riddell> yes, almost all except google
<nixternal> OK, I didn't want to call out names :)
<nixternal> ya, Google has a large contract, but that is a mixture of both Ubuntu and Kubuntu
<nixternal> the Chicago Engineering office is all Kubuntu
<Riddell> it is yes
<Riddell> cool!
<Riddell> how do you know?
<nixternal> they are a small group
<nixternal> Ben Sussman, the King of SVN
<nixternal> we hang out with them guys all of the time
<Tm_T> so that's how they got forced to use Kubuntu...
<nixternal> Ben and his gang show up to all of our events
<nixternal> well, truthfully, if you ever check out a LUG event in Chicago, you will see Foresight and Xubuntu
<nixternal> Xubuntu is probably on a majority of the machines
<Tm_T> "Chicago Kubuntu mafia strikes again, use it, or die without it..."
<nixternal> you know it...there are a few of us holding down the KDE scene
<nixternal> we had power behind manchicken|away, but he decided to head south a couple of hours
<mhb> by the way, did anyone notice my very silly proposal about the quicklauncher icons?
<mhb> actually it was a bugreport, because I wanted to get it INVALID once and for all :o)
<Riddell> mhb: yes, briefly, I've not read all the way through it yet
<Riddell> I'm not convinced its a real problem
<Riddell> although it's something I hadn't considered at all until I read the bug report
<mhb> Riddell: I'm not convinced either, but I think a "tray icon" concept is quite complicated for a newcomer to computers and we shouldn't make it harder for them
<mhb> Riddell: it's not really a grave problem, and if I'll see that I'm the only one seeing a potential bug here, I'll be happy to invalid it
<Riddell> I'll read it properly when I get a moment
<Riddell> but not tonight, I'm done testing CDs and off to bed
<mhb> goodnight
<Riddell> remember: you too can test tribe 4 candidate CDs! https://iso.qa.stgraber.org
<mhb> I'll check my FUP quota
<mhb> (if I download too much, they cut my bandwidth)
<Riddell> rsync is your friend
<mhb> indeed, but won't the iso structure change completely after multiple changes (like tribe3 -> tribe4) ?
<Riddell> guess so
<mhb> thank you.
<mhb> Riddell: sleep well!
<nixternal> how do we have OO.o 2.3 when OO.o's website doesn't even list it?
<nixternal> ahh, nevermind, it is an SVN snapshot of 2.3
<ScottK> At least the splash screen is different so I could tell (since all I got to see).
<nixternal> ScottK: haha, and JR put that in the notes for me to work out. I think how I worded the OO.o section is good, and I am including a screenshot of that splash screen in all of its glory :)
* ScottK looks
<ScottK> nixternal: OOO isn't broken for Ubuntu anymore, just us.
<nixternal> oh really?
<nixternal> OK, I will fix that then
<nixternal> lovely
<nixternal> how is it just broken for us now?
<ScottK> That's a really good question.
<ScottK> Everyone was SURE adding openoffice-gtk to Kubuntu would fix it, but it appears no one actually checked.
<ScottK> When I "gently mentioned it" on #ubuntu-devel, calc was quite suprised.
<ScottK> And why was everyone sure ...
<ScottK> Wait for it ...
<nixternal> heh
<ScottK> They'd read on some forums somewhere that adding it fixed it for other KDE users.
<robotgeek> lol
<nixternal> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyGibbon/Tribe4/Kubuntu?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=edukde.png
<nixternal> sodium looks like a crack dealers treasure chest
<robotgeek> nixternal: linux, on crack?
<nixternal> haha
* robotgeek svns up on kubuntu docs svn, fill fix typos today
<robotgeek> hah, there is a get-pot.sh file in the kubuntu docs folder
<nixternal> hehe
<nixternal> you gotta love that
<robotgeek> damn, i knew i should have wiki'd the aspell foo i was using 6 months ago. back to work (sigh)
<robotgeek> nixternal: i was just looking through the built documentation, and there seems to be no way to get back to the main page/index without hitting the back button?
<nixternal> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/GutsyGibbon/Tribe4/Kubuntu
<nixternal> Kubuntu release notes for Tribe 4 ready for review!
<nixternal> robotgeek: ya, I know that...I don't know how to fix that w/o editing the KDE xsl
<robotgeek> nixternal: okay, hopefully in about 10 minutes, i will remember my password to commit :)
<nixternal> hehe
<robotgeek> nixternal: are we following 80 columns width? (my vim settings have foobared!)
<nixternal> I always do, it makes it easier to follow...I use Kate pretty much for documentation now
<robotgeek> nixternal: how do i get kate to wrap to 80 columns?
<nixternal> let me check
<nixternal> under settings, goto editing
<nixternal> enable static word wrap, set it to 80
<robotgeek> okay, i get a bar. which is good.
<nixternal> I add the marker as well. that way I know where abouts I am all of the time
<robotgeek> it doesn't autoformat?
<robotgeek> okay, it was just a small para, so i did it manually!
<robotgeek> thanks anyways
<nixternal> I thought it did
<nixternal> guess not
<robotgeek> i had already typed it up, i can't give up vim's nice xml thingies
<robotgeek> it adds the closing tag automatically
<nixternal> ya, if I am doing small edits, I use Vim or Emacs
<nixternal> whatever my fingers feel like typing really
<robotgeek> okay, figured out how to do it in vim :)
<robotgeek> nixternal: one more thing, how do i link to digikam documentation. just khelp:/digikam?
<robotgeek> i think digikam docs are not installed by default too
<nixternal> <ulink type="help" url="help:/digikam">foo</ulink>
<ScottK> IIRC they are in universe
<robotgeek> thanks guys
<nixternal> wow, they are..that is silly
<ScottK> Pretty safe bet they aren't installed by default.
<nixternal> yup
<nixternal> robotgeek: so you might want to tell them they need to install the digiKam documentation
<robotgeek> yup, adding that in
<nixternal> I am checking now though to see if they are installed by default
<robotgeek> nope, universe
<nixternal> ya, why I even wanted to check after I just said that is beyond me
<nixternal> long day I guess
<robotgeek> the weird part is kipi-plugins doc is installed by default
<nixternal> ScottK: for the record, openoffice.org-gtk does not fix the problem :)
<nixternal> and OO.o is still broken in my Ubuntu vhost
<nixternal> robotgeek: ya, why kipi-plugins-doc and not digikam is a little odd
<nixternal> Riddell: when you are up and around, care to explain why digikam-docs are in universe and not main? especially over kipi-plugin-docs
<danimo_> huh? since when is there a "kde plugin assistant" in konq?
<nixternal> for a while I believe
<danimo_> nixternal: I've never seen it working though
<nixternal> me either...I was going to say that, but wasn't 100% sure about it
<robotgeek> does it handle the flash thingie, cause something installed it automatically for me :)
<nixternal> it used to, because I remember taking a screenshot of it for Feisty release notes
<robotgeek> yes, it did for feisty for me. it was sweet!
* robotgeek wonders if he should go ahead and install kde4 beta on his rock solid machine. 
<nixternal> ya, just setup a .desktop file for it
<nixternal> it is actually fairly decent
<nixternal> don't run it in vmware or such, it constantly crashes
<robotgeek> well, i dont have multiple cores, so i am not going to attempt that
<nixternal> ya, I just found out with vbox you can set it up to use any amount of cores that you have available
<danimo_> grml, soffice in feisty is totally broken :(
<danimo_> ah, as mentioned above...
<danimo_> why can't dell send their offers as PDF? :(
<_StefanS_> morning
<Hobbsee> morning _StefanS_
<_StefanS_> hey hobbs
<_StefanS_> cant remember how you grep after stuff containing - in bash... anyone?
<_StefanS_> \- ?
<Hobbsee> _StefanS_: grep -R - * ?
<_StefanS_> uhm seems like \\- works..
<_StefanS_> always forget about it
<_StefanS_> thanks
<stdin> grep -- - works too
<_StefanS_> stdin: thanks :) got it working now
<_StefanS_> Hobbsee: do you know what happened to that kdesudo thingy?
<_StefanS_> Hobbsee: things kinda went quiet it seems..
<Hobbsee> _StefanS_: is waiting to be promoted, the MIR reviewed
<_StefanS_> Hobbsee: oh great :)
<Hobbsee> nixternal: ping
<nixternal> yo yo
<nixternal> thunder woke me up, so I decided to see what was going on
<nixternal> oh Hobbsee, you ping me?
<nixternal> OK, me beds again, see ya in a bit
<Hobbsee> nixternal: yes
<Hobbsee> nixternal: release notes
<fabo> Riddell: since Qt4.3, i started to add qt-copy patches. i don't know if -kdecopy is needed anymore ...
<fabo> Qt4.3.1 is ready, i plan to do the upload soon.
<johannesNeu>  hi guys! can someone help me - got my kubuntu gutsy with kd4-development snapshot3 - want to develop for kde4 now ... don't now which directories & stuff i should use
<_StefanS_> johannesNeu: maybe you should start here http://techbase.kde.org/Development/Architecture
<_StefanS_> johannesNeu: also install kdevelop and qt4-designer, qt4-doc, qt4-dev-tools
<_StefanS_> johannesNeu: ask for stuff in #kde related to kde4
<johannesNeu> _StefanS_ danke :)
<_StefanS_> johannesNeu: kein problem
<Riddell> fabo: did you update the copyright file in 4.3.1?
<fabo> Riddell: yes
<Riddell> ok
<fabo> i'll probably update qt-copy svn today too
<Riddell> I'll probably delete -kdecopy at some point when I work out how to delete packages, it was from when kde 4 needed unstable qt but hopefully that won't be the case any more
<fabo> sometimes there are some glitches introduced but lubos and zack are reactive :)
<Riddell> _Sime: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libgnome/+bug/118745
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 118745 in libgnome "Font sizes in Gutsy are vulnerable to bad X.org DPI detection" [Medium,In progress] 
<Riddell> they dropped their dpi setting, and now madness doth ensue
<_StefanS_> Riddell: and subpixel hinting is still not enabled in ubuntu...
<mhb> hello
<Hobbsee> hiya mhb
<mhb> is there still time to test candidates?
<Hobbsee> mhb: yes
<Riddell> _StefanS_: talked to bryce about that?
<_StefanS_> Riddell: nope
<_StefanS_> Riddell: doing that now
<nosrednaekim> mhb: hey, how is the restricted-manager soming along?
<Hobbsee> it's in
<nosrednaekim> its in? so its going to be in the next Tribe?
<Hobbsee> yep
<Hobbsee> it's installed by default now
<nosrednaekim> sweet! good job mhb!
<mhb> nosrednaekim: thanks ... get it and start reporting bugs :o)
<nosrednaekim> ok,I will, when I go back over to my gutsy partition.
<nosrednaekim> Hey, I just read that ubuntu will have the tracker search tool by default. What is kubuntu going use?
<Hobbsee> strigi, iirc
<nosrednaekim> isn't that KDE4?
<Riddell> no, it's desktop independent
<Riddell> and 0.5.5 seems to actually not be entirely broken
* ..[topic/#kubuntu-devel:Hobbsee] : Welcome to #kubuntu-devel | Merge! http://merges.ubuntu.com | Bugs! https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-team/+packagebugs | KDE 4.0 beta 1 -- http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-beta1.php | anyone want to help port kde/qt to lpia - Low Power on Intel Architecture? | Tribe 4 Released
<nosrednaekim> oh, ok.
<nosrednaekim> You guys really should have a blog or something detailing whats going on with kubuntu development.
<mhb> nosrednaekim: like dot.kubuntu.org or something?
<nosrednaekim> yeah... something like that. KDE's generates great publicity
<mhb> nosrednaekim: I am sure we could set something like that up, but we'd need editors
<nosrednaekim> I would do it.
<jjesse> have you read the release notes on the wiki?
<jjesse> nixternal does a great job keeping those for each release, including the different alphas
<nosrednaekim> oh yes, they are very nice.
<jjesse> would that help you stay "current" on development or you looking for more?
<nosrednaekim> i'm not worried about keeping myself current on development. I just thought it would be good to have a sort of blog that tells about what it going on within the project.
<DaSkreech> commit-digest!!
<Riddell> we do have individual blogs
<DaSkreech> Sorry ..
<nosrednaekim> Riddell: where?
<Hobbsee> on planet ubutnu
<Hobbsee> er, ubuntu
<nosrednaekim> ah ok, never knew that existed :)
<mhb> nosrednaekim: there's not much about Kubuntu usually
<nosrednaekim> yeah... I noticed that.
<mhb> actually, I don't consider nosrednaekim's proposal that bad. With our plans to redesign and reshape the content, we could also expand the current "Kubuntu News" to more than just official announcements
<nosrednaekim> it could be a place to review new applications and such.
<mhb> we could post just anything interesting about Kubuntu, like simple articles about applications, or news from the Kubuntu front and so on
<jjesse> +1 to mhb
<nosrednaekim> yeah, thats what I was thinking.
<bddebian> Heya
<jjesse> hiya bddebian
<bddebian> Hi jjesse
<DaSkreech> Anyone uses Krecipes?
<DaSkreech> Hey jjesse
<nosrednaekim> DaSkreech: yep
<nosrednaekim> a little
<nosrednaekim> formy mom
<DaSkreech> It seems to not have any documentation in Feisty
<nosrednaekim> I never noticed ;)
<DaSkreech> I remember reading through the help file in Edgy
<jjesse> hiya DaSkreech
<DaSkreech> There seem to be quite a few apps in Kubuntu that ship with no help
<DaSkreech> Which is not helpful :(
<nosrednaekim> but is that a problem with Krecipes or with kubuntu?
<nosrednaekim> I mean, does documentation exist?
<jjesse> trhen join #kde-docs and start writing the odcumentation :)
<DaSkreech> nosrednaekim: I remember reading through it when I downloaded it
<DaSkreech> Interesting programs I normally install it, setup katapult to see it, open it then press F1 to see if it reveals any secrets to me
<DaSkreech> Kmymoney2 ftbcb!
<nosrednaekim> I have to go all, I hope the blog thing works out, I think it would be helpful.
<nixternal> good mornin'
<Riddell> morning nixternal, thanks for another great tribe page
<DaSkreech> reading it now
<nixternal> no prob
<mhb> nixternal: yeah, thanks for that
<DaSkreech> nixternal: OMG
<mhb> nixternal: also thanks for the cookie :o)
<DaSkreech> the write up for OO.o is hilarious
<nixternal> hehe
<nixternal> ya, I had to put a little fun in there to spice up OO.o for the time being :)
<nixternal> mhb: you deserved that cookie big time :)
<DaSkreech> MMM Qt 4.4 looks nice
<DaSkreech> Riddell: Is edubuntu-desktop-kde eventually supposed to be a replacement for edubuntu-desktop ?
<mhb> DaSkreech: no
<DaSkreech> mhb: Never?
<Riddell> it's an equivalent package
<Riddell> it's unlikely to replace it, since ogra seems to still prefer the other desktop
<DaSkreech> it installs all the apps that edubuntu-desktop does ?
<DaSkreech> Oh yes of course but power is in the hands of the user :)
<mhb> DaSkreech: I would say it will stay that way as long as Ubuntu will prefer GNOME
<DaSkreech> mhb: Yeah. I don't care about defaults :)
<DaSkreech> I care that if I install edubuntu-dsektop-kde I will get all the edubuntu apps on a KDE desktop
<DaSkreech> Maybe someday with a nice Kids theme
<mhb> nixternal: I disagree with that, you are the one that deserves cookies way more than me
<mhb> nixternal: you spend your own free time doing documentation, Tribe news, and so on
<nixternal> why thank you :)
<nixternal> Alright everyone, time for my tribal speech...Good work everybody with this latest release. Granted nspluginwrapper/viewer and OO.o is broken, but we do have a beautiful splash screen :) Here is to all of the Kubuntu devs and for those who made Tribe 4 possible!
<ScottK> Yeah Hah!
<ScottK> oops, that's the US Western meme, not the Tribal meme ;-)
<mhb> Does anyone know whether Fedora had made any Fast User Switching applets for KDE?
<nixternal> mhb: I didn't notice any...their KDE is nothing more than KDE with the same icons from Red Hat in the 90's...I was upset they talked it up so much and I feel didn't do KDE justice
<nixternal> I was hoping for something better from them
<nixternal> I wonder when Fedora in general will wake up and realize they are not Red Hat and their icons are oogly :)
<nixternal> it is quite fast though, just doesn't feel user friendly that much to me
<mhb> nixternal: have they created the ISO spin yet?
<nixternal> the next KDE implementation I can't wait to see is Foresight
<nixternal> mhb: they did have a LiveCD for KDE at one time, err DVD that is
<mhb> nixternal: I wanted to test fedora 7 the other day, but there was not even a simple way to download a KDE install iso
<nixternal> I think it is all apart of their 4308430 CD bundle
<nixternal> there used to be the KDE dvd, but I don't know what they did with it
<nixternal> Ubuntu Restaurant and Yoga Studio, a vegetarian eatery and yoga studio, plans to open for dinner Aug. 20.
<nixternal> http://www.internetnews.com/dev-news/article.php/3693511
<nixternal> oh wow, that is a non-community type person right there
<mhb> I would so like to see the Tribe4 GNOME features in KDE soon-ish
<mhb> the deskbar applet, fast user switching, no flicker when logging out...
<DaSkreech> Deskbar?
<DaSkreech> Isn't that like Katapult?
<mhb> DaSkreech: it looks like spotlight to me
<DaSkreech> Well with Multiple hits
<DaSkreech>  katapult still needs to get that sorted
<mhb> DaSkreech: I don't use katapult because when I input "Firefox" it offers me "Firefox news" bookmark
<mhb> DaSkreech: which is what spotlight seems to avoid, and deskbar applet too
<DaSkreech> mhb: I used to type web since that brought up Firefox web browser
<DaSkreech> mhb: apparently you can type any unique section
<DaSkreech> Saves loads of time with OO.o apps
<DaSkreech> but eventually I just turned off the bookmarks plugin since I have never and probably will never call a bookmark from katapult
<DaSkreech> mhb: Which makes it a) faster and b) much less annoying to use
<nixternal> ditto
<mhb> DaSkreech: isn't katapult going to be "made obsolete" by krunner?
<DaSkreech> mhb: Hopefully not
<mhb> DaSkreech: I am afraid it will be.
<DaSkreech> Krunner can maybe replace some of the things that katpult is currently doing but katapult can be made to be much more :)
<DaSkreech> mhb: Probably for casual users
<mhb> DaSkreech: which could mean disabling it in Kubuntu in the end
<mhb> having two apps do the same thing is not really the Kubuntu install CD way
<DaSkreech> Yeah
<Riddell> DaSkreech: why do you hope not?
<DaSkreech> Riddell: Cause I hope that katapult will progress and find a position for itself
<DaSkreech> It may be for advanced users in which case krunner wil be sufficent for the needs of most
<DaSkreech> pertty much like Konsole and yakuake
<Riddell> anything that needs you to type an application name is for advanced users
<Riddell> I don't really need why katapult and krunner should be any different
<bddebian> Hey folks, it appears that okular has been removed from Debian and has unmet deps in Gutsy.  Should it be removed?
<nixternal> boo!
<bddebian> ahh
<bddebian> Hi nixternal
<nixternal> wasabi bddebian...where have you been hiding?
<bddebian> RL work :'-(
<nixternal> not a valid excuse, but OK :)
<bddebian> Tell my bosses that will ya? ;-P
<bddebian> So, anyone care about okular?
<Hobbsee> bddebian: vaguley.  it's kde4 stuff
<bddebian> Aye but it was dropped from Debian
<nixternal> Riddell: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/MainInclusionKvKbd
<nixternal> I am updating kvkbd right now to 0.4.5
<nixternal> he included the one-button/button repeat/macros and has resizable fonts now
<Riddell> nixternal: oh, interesting
<nixternal> he is quick :)
<nixternal> kvkbd 0.4.5 update complete and uploaded
<mhb> Riddell: well, if nothing else, at least I help the author of onboard to clean up his code :o)
<Riddell> :)
<RadiantFire> random question, were there every any plans to add a Roaming checkbox to knetworkconf?
<mhb> Riddell: but if I should abandon onboard-qt, tell me
<nixternal> mhb: I don't think you should, option/choice is good in this situation.
<nixternal> unless you feel that onboard-qt wouldn't be as powerful of course..but you could always make it more powerful right :)
<mhb> nixternal: well, I prefer making a good app greater than creating a separate app which does the same thing
<nixternal> which is better in your opinion between kvkbd and onboard?
<mhb> nixternal: onboard has some features that kvkbd doesn't, also I prefer to have apps that share a common core, whereas kvkbd a single purpose app with no interest in portability
<nixternal> if onboard would be the better solution, then I would say go for it
<ScottK> Arghh.  You can add sourceforge to the list of sites that can cause Konqueror to freeze.
<mhb> nixternal: yeah, what troubles me is that I can't reuse kvkbd's code and vice versa
<mhb> nixternal: I really hate the situations when someone does the app, then another guy comes, recreates the same thing and gets all the credit because of his power to push his own implementation
* DaSkreech falls off his chair at nixternal's boo
<DaSkreech> bddebian: Why?
<bddebian> DaSkreech: Why what?
<DaSkreech> Did it get dropped
<bddebian> Dunno
<bddebian> Oh, probably because it was never in Debian.. Duh :-)
<bddebian> Was libgs-esp8 replaced with libgs8 ?
<Riddell> anyone want to do a library transition on openbabel?
<Riddell> bddebian: yes, gs-esp has been merged into gs
<Riddell> and the library followed
<bddebian> Ah, thx, I think that's okular's problem
<Riddell> okular should pick up libgs8 fine?
<jjesse> looks like open office is still giving problems in tribe 4?
<bddebian> May just need a rebuild
<Riddell> jjesse: yes
<jjesse> interseting
<Riddell> jjesse: you can tell because we have two complaints here, despite the warning at the top https://wiki.kubuntu.org/GutsyGibbon/Tribe4/Kubuntu/Feedback
<bddebian> Are we supposed to just throw up another version to pick up newer libraries?  I think both of oculars (libpoppler1-qt4 and libgs-esp8) unmet deps would get fixed on a rebuild
<bddebian> Riddell: What's needed for openbabel?
<jonathan__> did nixternal mark that on release notes?
<nixternal> of course :)
* bddebian crawls back under his rock
<jjesse> the wireless sucks today at work, keep dropping off and on
<nixternal> Riddell: we have a kdelibs4-dev issue on amd64 builds right now it seems
<nixternal> in the buildd that is
* ScottK notes the lpia buildd is building stuff and wondering how much fun that's going to be first time through.
<Riddell> nixternal: what's the issue?
<Riddell> ScottK: building anything in paticular?
<nixternal> for PPC as well
<nixternal> Riddell: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33164/
<ScottK> Well it looks to me like it's working it's way through the entire archive for an initial build for that arch.
<DaSkreech> jjesse: wouldn't know :( Gutsy killed my Wireless :-(
<ScottK> DaSkreech: What bug?
<jeroenvrp> adept_manager: Unknown option '--dist-upgrade-devel'.
<jeroenvrp> using a up to date feisty
<jeroenvrp> how to update to gutsy?
<DaSkreech> jeroenvrp: I was really confused about that
<DaSkreech> nixternal: can I get a confirmation on that
<jeroenvrp> DaSkreech: it is on https://wiki.kubuntu.org/GutsyGibbon/Tribe4/Kubuntu
<jeroenvrp> so why doesnt work
<DaSkreech> jeroenvrp: I know.
<DaSkreech> I meant to ask about it :)
<jeroenvrp> ok :-)
<Riddell> jeroenvrp: in feisty it's --version-upgrade or similar
<Riddell> just like it says on that wiki page
<jeroenvrp> Riddell: prior stable release
<jeroenvrp> mmm, ok that was not clear for me
<jeroenvrp> let me try
<jeroenvrp> Riddell: ok thanks; maybe it's an idea to mention how to it with feisty on that wiki-page also
<jhutchins> Dang, I need to make note of who runs the bot.
<jhutchins> fdoving: ping?
<Riddell> jeroenvrp: it's a wiki, edit!
<Tm_T> jhutchins: seveas, and he's off
<jeroenvrp> oh can I
<jeroenvrp> lets see
<Tm_T> jhutchins: bot issues at #ubuntu-ops ;)
<jhutchins> Tm_T: Tnx.
<DaSkreech> nixternal: The Wiki page says --dist-upgrade-devel
<jeroenvrp> Riddell: it's now: "...simply press Alt + F2 and type kdesu "adept_manager --version-upgrade" if you are running Feisty (7.04) and kdesu "adept_manager --dist-upgrade-devel" for older releases."
<Riddell> jeroenvrp: that's wrong, --dist-upgrade-devel is for latest gutsy
<jeroenvrp> ok
<jeroenvrp> wait
<jeroenvrp> but, is updating gutsy not just updating daily with the normal update procedure
<Riddell> not if you do it this way :)
<jeroenvrp> Riddell: so I won't be able to daily update when I update with adept_manager --version-upgrade
<jeroenvrp> ?
<Riddell> sure, do whatever you want
<Riddell> but if you want to use the dist upgrade tool, --dist-upgrade-devel is the way to do it in gutsy
<jeroenvrp> Riddell: well, when people have a gutsy prerelease, they will see verery morning the update-notification, so they will use that I guess
<Riddell> yes, they can do that too
<DaSkreech> Riddell: Sorry about this but I wasn't clear before edubuntu-desktop-kde will give me all the apps that edubuntu-desktop will? or is it just KDE-edu?
<Riddell> DaSkreech: yes, it includes the same educational apps
<Riddell> http://codebrowse.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-dev/ubuntu-seeds/edubuntu.gutsy/annotate/martin.pitt%40ubuntu.com-20070808234957-mnn04laaw4vy1a3v?file_id=desktopkde-20070726111649-pnszx27qgcw3y6l7-1
<jeroenvrp> Riddell: "and kdesu "adept_manager --dist-upgrade-devel" if you already run a pre-release of Gutsy."
<Riddell> jeroenvrp: good enough
<jeroenvrp> ok great
<DaSkreech> Riddell: Sweet I'll roll this out on half of the machines a the school we run on edubuntu
<DaSkreech> see what the students say
<Riddell> DaSkreech: well, it's entirely untested :)
<DaSkreech> Riddell: Even better :)
<DaSkreech> Nothign like feedback from the mouth of babes
#kubuntu-devel 2007-08-10
<Tm_T> !ping
<Tm_T> Riddell: we got a bot (:
<Tm_T> bug 1
<ubot3> Malone bug 1 in jl "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/1
<kwwii> omg
* kwwii eats ubot3
<kwwii> stupid bad boring bot
<jeroenvrp> will update process has begun
<jeroenvrp> is it known that when updating "from" feisty with adept, it still says at the top "Upgrading Kubuntu to Version 7.04" << that should be 7.10
<nixternal> mhb: nice post!
<mhb> nixternal: thanks! I never thought somebody would actually read it :o)
<nixternal> of course I read it..and man I would love a KDE frontend to Gimp
<mhb> nixternal: (re)writing portable code is exactly what I've been doing this summer of code
<nixternal> there is a patch or a simple hack though that gives you that I thought
<nixternal> whew, I just cleaned out my computer area..I just have my main desk to go now
<nixternal> I found books that I need to get on Amazon
<mhb> nixternal: which ones?
<nixternal> text books...no good coding ones
<mhb> nixternal: you should be happy, being American, you can get almost all books for a decent price on the net
<nixternal> ya, that is pretty good... I am waiting for the 2 new Qt4 books to hit Amazon so I can buy them
<mhb> nixternal: we Europeans (especially the Central and Eastern) would have to pay double the usual book price to get them
<jeroenvrp> grr the update crashed
<mhb> jeroenvrp: that's not a bad thing :o)
<mhb> jeroenvrp: you can now file a bug so it gets fixed before the final release, and that's a good thing!
<jeroenvrp> mhb: well, should I relaunch it
<jeroenvrp> yeah but the traceback is gone
<mhb> is it? aww
<mhb> jeroenvrp: do you know at which stage it crashed?
<mhb> jeroenvrp: file a bug and try to add as many information as you can remember
<jeroenvrp> it crashed just after downloading
<mhb> jeroenvrp: if it's not just a temporary crash bug, other people will fill more data about it
<jeroenvrp> mhb: ok, I relaunched the updater
<jeroenvrp> and it skips feitching, thats good - lets see
<jeroenvrp> it seems to continue without crashing now
<jeroenvrp> mhb: I can fill a bug, but I really dont know any details
<jeroenvrp> so maybe just wait on someone else, so I can confirm
<mhb> jeroenvrp: file a bug now
<mhb> jeroenvrp: if nobody will confirm it we'll just close it after final Gutsy or something
<jeroenvrp> mhb: ok, after the system has been updated
<mhb> jeroenvrp: believe me, it's always better to fill a bug than to keep it to yourself
<jeroenvrp> i know,
<nixternal> ooh, just bought danimo's Qt book, and the other new Qt4 book (foundations)...man, Amazon is pretty darn cheap
<mhb> nixternal: heh, judging from the first comment on my blog, people seem to have problems with taking advice from a nobody :o)
<Tm_T> mhb: what, hwere
<Tm_T> aefljb,stg
<mhb> Tm_T: just a comment to my blog post at planet.ubuntu.com (http://mhb.ath.cx/blog/english/write-reusable-code/ is the direct link, if you go crazy and want to read it :o). It's just an off-topic note, I can't really stay on topic at 2:00 am :o)
<Tm_T> yeah, that was my intention
<Tm_T> and ignore that first comment, it's BS
<Tm_T> and I don't mean BrainStorming
<mhb> Tm_T: hehe, right. He's partially right in me being nobody, but the advice was meant well and that's what counts.
<Tm_T> well, you are not nobody if you write blog
<Tm_T> or be developer of any kind
<Tm_T> or be active in any other way
<nosrednaekim> mhb: I totally agree with you too!
<nosrednaekim> who cares if you are a relative "nobody"
<Tm_T> he doesn't know you, so not
<Tm_T> doesn't matter
<mhb> nosrednaekim: thanks :o)
<mhb> let's get back to work, shall we? :o)
<Tm_T> what work?
<Tm_T> we have work?!
<mhb> Tm_T: I do, don't you? :o)
<Tm_T> ah, you have, yes, do your work, shush!
<nosrednaekim> doing what? separating amarok from its frontend ;)
<mhb> nosrednaekim: hehe :o) I don't think it's possible anymore ... if you don't start your project with more frontends in mind, it would take many man-hours to make it so
<mhb> nosrednaekim: it is with small Python projects, but not the larger ones
<nosrednaekim> heh
<nosrednaekim> I guess Exaile is a total rewrite then.
<nosrednaekim> in fact... it is because its in python.
<nosrednaekim> mhb: where is your code repository for the restricted-manager?
<mhb> nosrednaekim: it's currently merged with restricted-manager trunk
<mhb> nosrednaekim: https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-dev/restricted-manager/trunk
<nosrednaekim> ah ok, I just wanted to see if it worked on fiesty ;)
<mhb> nosrednaekim: if you manage to install the new version of restricted-manager, it might
<mhb> nosrednaekim: but restricted-manager has been updated for gutsy with more driver handlers and so on
<nosrednaekim> sounds like a challenge :)
<nosrednaekim> hmm trying to find a gutsy .deb
<nosrednaekim> found a tar... that should work.
<nosrednaekim> not to be a bother or anything mhb, if you are busy, just say so, but how do you install this restrictedmanager tar.gz file?
<jeroenvrp> well when openoffice-gnome and openoffice-kde are installed all looks and works fine :-)
<jeroenvrp> and fast\1
<mhb> nosrednaekim: not sure, why didn't you check out the code from the page I gave you?
<mhb> nosrednaekim: "bzr co http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-dev/restricted-manager/trunk "
<nosrednaekim> I found the debs, and installed them, and it works on fiesty!
<jeroenvrp> heh where is mplayer :-(
<mhb> nosrednaekim: that's great
<nosrednaekim> mhb: yep, and I would get that bazzaar code except I don't have bzr and my mirror just crapped out. have to switch to a new mirror.
<jeroenvrp> also not with aptitude, so it seems aptitude gives no error on multiverse, but doesnt download the package list
<lnxkde> sup
* Starting logfile irclogs/kubuntu-devel.log
<nixternal> Riddell: when you get a chance, I need a "giveback" on the last kvkbd upload from yesterday (0.4.5-0ubuntu1). It FTBS on everything but i386 and it was due to broken kdelibs4-dev deps which seem to be fixed now..I just built it successfully in my PPA
<Riddell> nixternal: nothing I can do about that
<Riddell> nixternal: infinity has given back
<_StefanS_> Riddell: is anyone looking into that KDE vs. openoffice thing at the moment ?
<Riddell> _StefanS_: hopefully calc is
<_StefanS_> Riddell: anyways.. there's also gtk issues with acroread
<Riddell> _StefanS_: suse says there's issues with opera too, are you able to test that?
<_StefanS_> Riddell: opera works
<_StefanS_> Riddell: uhm well I cant see the contents of the menus actually..
<_StefanS_> Riddell: in opera
<_StefanS_> Riddell: I just get only the outline, and nothing else... kinda wierd.
<stdin> _StefanS_: I see menus in opera, what version?
<_StefanS_> stdin: 9.22
<_StefanS_> stdin: from opera.com, but the ubuntu one had the same issues
<_StefanS_> stdin: when you run it from commandline, do you get a few errors about libawt.so and libjvm.so ?
<_StefanS_> stdin: could be unrelated to gtk.. but not sure
<_StefanS_> Riddell: ^ ?
<stdin> I have 9.21 works fine, but I do get that LD_PRELOAD error, and for libjvm.so
<_StefanS_> brb
<_StefanS_> clear
<_StefanS_> :) oops
<_StefanS_> stdin: regarding that OOo issue.. try to install at-spi
<stdin> what's that?
<_StefanS_> stdin: something to do with gnome.. found something in a post from mandriva with same issue
<_StefanS_> stdin: nah I was wrong. Dont fix anything at all. Just forget it
<stdin> ooh, that was close :p
<stdin> dpkg was just about to start then
<stdin> _StefanS_: it does seem to work one oo.o-gnome is installed (which depended on at-spi, libatspi1.0-0 and libxevie1)
<stdin> s/one/once/
<_StefanS_> ah ..
<_StefanS_> installing at-spi by itself complains about missing libxevie1
<stdin> tried removing oo.o-gnome and installing at-spi and libxevie1, it doesn't work, reinstalling oo.o-gnome works tho???
<_StefanS_> uhm mine works with only openoffice.org-gtk
<stdin> I have both
<morphir> Riddell: ping
<Riddell> hi morphir
<Riddell> nixternal: kvkbd built
<Riddell> and strigi, yay
<morphir> Riddell: I going trough the source of the graphical installer as we speak
<morphir> Riddell: are you using the same installer for kubuntu as the one being used in ubuntu?
<morphir> http://codebrowse.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-dev/ubiquity/feisty/files/cjwatson%40canonical.com-20070412171803-l24i1bg4fxm2gpep?file_id=lib-20051205083518-f6c9a0a6f59269d6
<Riddell> morphir: yes, different frontends but all part of the same package
<morphir> cool, is this a qt frontend?
<Riddell> morphir: the translations are the same
<Riddell> yes, pyqt 4
<morphir> ok, cool
<morphir> Riddell: will there be a konsole output during install in gutsy?
<Riddell> of the installer?  no
<Riddell> it outputs to /var/log/installer/*
<morphir> Riddell: if recall correctly when installing kubuntu feisty, the konsole window popped up in verbose mode
<morphir> if I recall that is
<Riddell> ubiquity has never used a console
<Riddell> the dist upgrader does
<morphir> ahh
<morphir> so that was the case
<_StefanS_> Riddell: is the battery monitor ready for gutsy.. kde-guidance, isn't it?
<Riddell> _StefanS_: kde-guidance-powermanager hasn't changed
<Riddell> _StefanS_: I'd like to see it ported to qt 4 and someone did start it but I believe it's not really usable
<twosouls82> hi there
<Riddell> hi twosouls82
<twosouls82> Riddell: thanks for bringing the K to Ubuntu :)
<Riddell> you're welcome.  of course there's plenty others who do it too
<twosouls82> Riddell: I meant, for starting this all
<twosouls82> you couldn't have done it alone
<_StefanS_> Riddell: maybe I could assist in the porting then.. is there any new features required ?
<_StefanS_> Riddell: or just a straight port . ?
<twosouls82> when I run konsole from kde4 beta 1, like suggested on the news page (either with the exports or in Xephyr), I get this error: ERROR: KUniqueApplication: Cannot find the D-Bus session server
<Riddell> _StefanS_: no new features, just needs to be adapted to pyqt 4, remove the KDE classes, python-dbus (which means it can listen for signals hopefully, not poll them)
<twosouls82> tried launching dbus manually, but no luck
<Riddell> _StefanS_: http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/extragear/utils/guidance/powermanager/
<Riddell> give that a shot, let me know if it works at all ( sebas says it doesn't really, but it's something to start from)
<Riddell> twosouls82: install dbus-x11 ?
<_StefanS_> Riddell: isn't it kde4's repo you gave me there?
<twosouls82> Riddell: No candidate version found for dbus-x11
<Riddell> _StefanS_: yes
<Riddell> twosouls82: do you have dbus-launch  installed?
<_StefanS_> Riddell: but its needs to work in 3.5.7.. right?
<twosouls82> yepper, that's what I used to launch it manually
<twosouls82> Riddell: -^
<Riddell> _StefanS_: well it just uses qt 4
<_StefanS_> Riddell: oh, I get it.. so only deps should be qt4 then.. and not both kde/qt3 like it is now.
<Riddell> yes
<_StefanS_> got it.
<_StefanS_> I will take a look.
<Riddell> qt 4 provides everything needed, systray applet and popup widget and stuff
<_StefanS_> righto.
<twosouls82> Riddell: having qtcurve in the repos (for gutsy) would be nice; hence the qt3/qt4 mixture
<Hobbsee> twosouls82:
<Hobbsee> gtk2-engines-qtcurve - This is a set of widget styles for Gtk2 based apps
<Hobbsee> kde-style-klearlook - Clone of GNOME's Clearlooks theme for KDE
<Hobbsee> kde-style-qtcurve - This is a set of widget styles for KDE3 based apps
<Hobbsee> kde4-style-qtcurve - Unified widget style for KDE and GTK+
<Hobbsee> them?
<twosouls82> old news =)
<twosouls82> Hobbsee: nevermind (yep those)
<sebas> For powermanager, we should stick with the Qt3 version and move to kpowersave for KDE4.
<sebas> THat's what I discussed with Danny Kukawka in Glasgow
<sebas> So bugfixes should go into branch
<sebas> I don't think porting to PyQt4 is the right direction forward.
<sebas> And I had enough beer with Danny so we're on the same line :P
<mhb> sebas: hi, IMHO you probably should publish info about such discussions on the net .o) or was it published somewhere?
<Riddell> _StefanS_: ^^  so maybe not worth it
<Riddell> of course powersave still has the worst UI ever, but that's fixable
<_StefanS_> Riddell: so .. what now ? :)
<mhb> _StefanS_: looking for a project?
<_StefanS_> mhb: well yes, since kdesudo is stranded on a MIR, and Tonio_ isnt around for fade testing.
<Riddell> script daily kde 4 snapshot compiles in a ppa
<Riddell> port ldm and/or thin-client-manager to qt4
<Riddell> package qt jambi
<Hobbsee> Riddell: daily?  cprov would kill you
<Hobbsee> Riddell: but weekly would be good
<_StefanS_> Riddell: I would like to take a go at ldm.. its the ltsp login manager, right ?
<Riddell> yes, it is
<Riddell> it's c++ now I believe
* Hobbsee ponders a coding project of some sort
<_StefanS_> Riddell: alright.. and it should just look the same i reckon.
<Riddell> well, some kubuntu artwork maybe :)
<_StefanS_> Riddell: oh yep.. :)
<Riddell> _StefanS_: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/edubuntu-kde
<_StefanS_> thanks
<kwwii> we can make the login look similar to kde but I do not think you can make it look the same
<sebas> mhb: Yeah, at least on kde-hardware-devel
<sebas> Riddell: We agreed on running it through usability
<_StefanS_> argh.. nfs-common is broken at the moment in gutsy due to missing initscripts (>= 2.86.ds1-38.1)..
<_StefanS_> uhm.
<Riddell> they're discussing that now, it needs merging sysvinit from debian
<_StefanS_> oh.. actually I cant install ltsp before its worked out.. and then no ldm-qt before that :(
<_StefanS_> typical.
<Riddell> ask ogra about that
<Riddell> other tasks include merging the new networkstatus infrastructure from suse (if suitable)
<Hobbsee> yay, so many kde bugs...
<Riddell> oh and updating ksplash-moodin to work with the new dialog.png size
<_StefanS_> Riddell: got a link for the networkstatus ?
<_StefanS_> sweet .. initscripts is available now
<Riddell> hmm, websvn seems to be down
<Riddell> well, very slow
<Hobbsee> !timebasedreleases
<ubotu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<ubot3> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<Riddell> _StefanS_: http://websvn.kde.org/branches/work/~wstephens/
<Riddell> _StefanS_: kdelibs, kdebase etc
<Riddell> _StefanS_: it moves networkstatus from kdepim to kdelibs
<_StefanS_> ah I see it there
<_StefanS_> whats does it do ? :)
<Riddell> you may be better getting the patches from suse factory
<Riddell> makes networkstatus good hopefully (rather than e.g. konqueror saying it can't find anything when network-manager is disconnected)
<Riddell> sebas may know more
<Riddell> or for best details, /msg bille  directory
<Riddell> directly
<_StefanS_> ah yes I remember that bug
<sebas> It makes kmail not ask if you want to work online every n minutes when you've set it to offline, for example.
<_StefanS_> so should we build networkstatus into our kubuntu kdelibs ? or seperate package?
<sebas> built-in, why should it be separate?
<_StefanS_> donno, just asking
<_StefanS_> it could just be a dependency
<Riddell> _StefanS_: build it as a separate package, built from kdelibs
<Riddell> like it is now from kdepim
<_StefanS_> ah ok
<_StefanS_> well the ltsp thingy seems to work
<Riddell> so just copy the debian/control and .install details from kdepim
<_StefanS_> ok
* _StefanS_ wishes someone would backport the optimized scrolling from kde4's konsole.
<_StefanS_> Riddell: I dont see kdepim anywhere in kdelibs
<_StefanS_> Riddell: was it removed?
<Riddell> kdepim is a separate package
<_StefanS_> thought you said it was built from kdelibs
<_StefanS_> ah :) I get it
<Hobbsee> _StefanS_: i wish kde4 was usable....
<_StefanS_> Hobbsee: me 2
<Hobbsee> _StefanS_: make it usable, then it wont need to be backported
<_StefanS_> Hobbsee: yea.. but its probably pretty far off until we get atleast a RC
<Riddell> _StefanS_: kdepim and kdelibs are source packages.  kdepim makes the binary package networkstatus.  these patches move networkstatus to kdelibs so that binary package should move to kdelibs
<Riddell> (if it works)
<_StefanS_> got it
<_StefanS_> Riddell: trying a build now
<_StefanS_> letts see what happends
<_StefanS_> uhm-- back to ltsp.
<Riddell> ooh, this klash/gnash thing really works
<_StefanS_> Riddell: still building ...
<Riddell> !language
<ubot3> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Riddell> hmm, two bots
<Hobbsee> Riddell: yeah, one's dying
* mode/#kubuntu-devel [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu-devel [+b %ubot3!*@*]  by Hobbsee
* mode/#kubuntu-devel [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<ScottK> So I'm reading that starting October 1 (In Debian), Apt will install reccomends by default for all packages.  I'm assuming we'll get that change too.
<ScottK> Does that mean that if a Main package has a Universe recommends, it needs to either get an MIR or be dropped to suggests?
<_StefanS_> ScottK: kinda increases packages quite a bit on your system .. :)
<ScottK> Yes.
<ScottK> I don't know when mvo plans to put that into the Ubuntu Apt, but I'd hate to have a mess of packages in Main suddenly go uninstallable.
<Riddell> ScottK: we have it in ubuntu apt for any package in the metapackages section
<Riddell> which isn't many
<Riddell> we did try it for all packages but of course lots of packages have unsuitable recommends
<ScottK> Right, but this is for all packages.
<Riddell> if debian changes apt to follow that policy then the packages will get updated with more sensible recommends
<_StefanS_> Riddell: seems like ltsp is already using kubuntu background image
<Riddell> err, really?
<Riddell> for the login manager?
<_StefanS_> yep
<_StefanS_> but you can see its gtk ofcourse in the menus
<_StefanS_> Riddell: networkstatus complained about missing man pages, rebuilding.
<Riddell> _StefanS_: use debuild -nc to not clean it
<_StefanS_> Riddell: always do ;)
<Riddell> phew
<_StefanS_> Riddell: ltsp is really cool..
<Riddell> and obviously fix whatever part of the packaging was expecting man pages
<_StefanS_> did that already
<_StefanS_> boot my thinclient now :D
<_StefanS_> boot/booting
<_StefanS_> Riddell: cp: cannot stat `.//usr/bin/networkstatustestservice': No such file or directory
<_StefanS_> err :)
<Riddell> it has been re-written, new parts will appear and old ones disappear
<_StefanS_> hmm it doesn't seem like it gets compiled
<_StefanS_> Makefile.in doesnt exist
<_StefanS_> uhm.. missing an include it seems
<_StefanS_> Riddell: I got the Makefile.in generated.. lets see how it builds.
<fabo> Riddell: for an easy backport, dbus-x11 | dbus will be ok. i'm preparing 0.5.5-2 with a fix commited by egon
<fabo> oh, about strigi ;)
<Riddell> fabo: yes, I should do that
<Riddell> freespire showing their roots http://shots.osdir.com/slideshows/slideshow.php?release=850&slide=16
<Riddell> I recognise that logout dialogue http://shots.osdir.com/slideshows/slideshow.php?release=850&slide=17
<Riddell> fabo: did you patch strigi or kde4libs to work with each other?
<fabo> Riddell: not done/looked yet, i will look tonight when preparing 0.5.5-2
<bddebian> Heya
<mhb> Riddell: ooh, shiny
<mhb> I wonder how much changed besides the artwork
<Riddell> makes up for mepis dropping us anyway
<Riddell> their choice of apps is quite different
<Riddell> and of course they have codecs
<nixternal> umm, is it me or is freespire kmenu icon look a little fedorish
<Riddell> not just you nixternal
<nixternal> I wonder why they would do their logo and make it look like that
<nixternal> Hobbsee: for that guy wanting and updated KRename, would it be alright to point him to my PPA so he can get 3.0.14 for Feisty, Edgy, or Dapper?
<Hobbsee> nixternal: sure
<nixternal> OK...I will work on that later and then email him off list
<nixternal> I am doing a KDE 4 talk tomorrow for the Chicago GLUG...I think I am just going to use the Beta 1 packages instead of building from SVN :)  to lazy right now to work on svn building all day
<nixternal> plus I have seen they are having qt-copy issues in svn right now
<DaSkreech> nixternal: Isn't Gimp fundamentally GTK?
<DaSkreech> As in it's more like GTK IS GIMP?
<nixternal> you think? GTK == Gimp Tool Kit :)
<DaSkreech> mhb: Nice pic of you :)
<mhb> greetings from freespire
<nixternal> ouch
<Tm_T> lets beat him!
<mhb> nixternal: you cannot criticise properly if you dont try it
<nixternal> mhb: I tried it one time while I was waiting for my wife at walmart :)
<nixternal> it is KUbuntu with a Fedora logo :)
<mhb> nixternal: well, you can spot more changes
<nixternal> does it come with all of the restricted codecs or no?
<mhb> for example, they are using The Powermanager with The Unusable UI
<mhb> (kpowersave)
<nixternal> I just noticed that the icons shown in kdesu (I am in system settings) are horibbly pixelated
<nrg88> hi guys? what's up with all those UUIDs in fstab? when i install another kubuntu, i can't boot the previous one
<mhb> nixternal: heh, that is the problem with not having all-size icons
<nrg88> it doesn't mount then my other partitions
<nixternal> I haven't looked at fstab in a long long time
<mhb> nixternal: crystal is plagued by that pretty much
<nrg88> i've installed tribe 4
<nixternal> I have 1 Ubuntu, 2 Kubuntu, 1 Debian, 1 openSUSE, and 1 Slackware on my machine and they all boot just fine :)
<nrg88> i had to delete the UUID codes from fstab and replace them with /dev/hda* s
<nrg88> else boot process failed with the filesystem cheking
<nixternal> I have all of the UUID codes as well in my fstab
<nrg88> and it have me a root shell
<nrg88> i typed reboot in the root shell
<nrg88> and it continued booting
<nixternal> # /dev/sda3
<nixternal> UUID=5c1030b7-c1b6-42bf-b67b-26e2b6fd850a /home           ext3    defaults        0       2
<nrg88> but none of my partitions (except root) were mounted
<Riddell> mhb: what's their music app?
<nrg88> btw, i booted up the Kubuntu live cd, and none of the partitions were mounted
<nrg88> will automount make it in Gutsy final>?
<Riddell> nrg88: there's no current work on that, I'd like to look at options in gutsy+1
<nrg88> ok
<nrg88> after gutsy finished installing i attached a hdd to my pc
<nrg88> i couldn't get it to work using graphical methods
<mhb> Riddell: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lsongs
<nrg88> the KDE disk management (kcontrol) module was not working, it said something about the module being orphaned
<nrg88> and not loaded
<nrg88> :|
<mhb> I have to admit I like their artwork consistency, and I like their windeco more
<nrg88> this didn't happen in feisty
<nrg88> (Disk & Filesystems in System Settings)
<nrg88> did gutsy get a new version of HAL or something?
<Riddell> nrg88: that has nothing to do with hal
<nrg88> ok then
<Hobbsee> night all
<DaSkreech> Hobbsee: Night
<nrg88> but disk management is a little messed up in gutsy :|
<mhb> night Hobbsee
<neversfelde|mobi> Riddell: ping
<Riddell> hi neversfelde|mobi
<neversfelde|mobi> Riddell: hi
<neversfelde|mobi> Riddell: did you send that poster to me?
<Riddell> neversfelde|mobi: it seems to be stuck at the house of a chap who doesn't want to commit to sending it
<Riddell> neversfelde|mobi: you may want to send him an e-mail and ask if he'll send it (gordon@gjcp.net)
<Riddell> and maybe CC kenny who is the person who should have it (kenny@kde.org)
<neversfelde|mobi> ok, i'll do it. Thank you
<mhb> Riddell: in an interesting side note, it seems Freespire devs decided to "fix" the bug about quicklauncher I was posting about :o)
<nixternal> I don't get anything in my kicker with the kde4 packages
<nixternal> anyone else experience this?
<nixternal> OK, removing ~/.kde4 fixed it
<Riddell> mhb: actually change something, or just not use it?
<nixternal> man, I really like the fonts in Konsole in KDE 4
<Riddell> neversfelde|mobi: yes, that's a known issue with beta
<Riddell> nixternal rather
<jjesse> afternoon :)
<nixternal> OOH! KDE Konsole does links #@#$
<nixternal> in KDE 4 that is :)
<neversfelde|mobi> Riddell: nice to know :)
<nixternal> Riddell: I thought I seen KOffice2 packages
<Riddell> nixternal: yes, it didn't compile though
<nixternal> ahh, OK
<Riddell> some random cmake issue in the buildd I couldn't recreate
<Riddell> possibly a give back is all it needs, I don't know
<nixternal> give it a try...would be nice to use KPresenter from KOffice2 to give my presentation tomorrow :)
<Riddell> it compiled fine for me
<nixternal> OK, I will grab the files and build them here
<Riddell> nixternal: I've added the kvkbd inclusion report to the queue
<nixternal> rock on
<nixternal> anyone trying out KDE 4 Beta packages...do your keyboard shortcuts work at all?
<nixternal> when I am in Konqueror, and I type in an address and press enter, it doesn't do anything
<nixternal> alt+f2 doesn't fire krunner either
<nixternal> and my favorite alt+tab spits out funky stuff in konsole :)
* ryanakca back for a day... laundry and groceries, etc
<nixternal> welcome back ryanakca! how was camping?
<nixternal> ooh, and there is Mez!
<nixternal> OK, back to KDE 3..I have to get this presentation done
<ryanakca> nice, hot, got lots of biking and kayaking in... and I finished HP7
<nixternal> what is HP7?
<nixternal> nevermind
<nixternal> derr
<ryanakca> hehe
<DaSkreech> nixternal: Hmm?
<nixternal> shh
<ryanakca> ScottK: any success with egroupware?
<ScottK> No.  Sorry.  Haven't had time.
<steveire> Hi. Does http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_packages.pl?keywords=kitchensync&searchon=names&subword=1&version=all&release=all mean there is no package for gutsy yet, and shouldn't there be one by now?
<nixternal> !info kitchensync
<ubotu> kitchensync: Synchronization framework. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.6-0ubuntu6 (feisty), package size 823 kB, installed size 2468 kB
<nixternal> !info kitchensync gutsy
<ubotu> Package kitchensync does not exist in gutsy
<nixternal> interesting
<mhb> Riddell: they are using one size for the K menu and the quicklauncher icons
<mhb> (not sure if those are QL icons, but they are icons for apps)
<steveire> yes. Interesting.
<DaSkreech> !info ghostview gutsy
<ubotu> Package ghostview does not exist in gutsy
<DaSkreech> Hmm
<DaSkreech> mhb: Nice Hurd crack
<mhb> DaSkreech: heh, yes :o) although in small/medium sized projects, it won't take that long
<nixternal> it seems that kitchensync was commented out in the kdepim package
<nixternal> steveire:
<nixternal>   * Added kitchensync.install file and fixed debian/control to prepare
<nixternal>     the build for future libopensync-dev enabled packaging.
<nixternal>     Everything is disabled by default .
<steveire> nixternal: Cheers. What version? Do you know?
<nixternal> 3.5.7-1ubuntu4 in Gutsy
<steveire> OK, fiesty one claims to be kitchensync v0.8
<DaSkreech> !search ghostview gutsy
<ubotu> Found: gibbon, gutsy, newqueue, pidgin, ubuntu+1, gusty
<manchicken> I'm guessing that we stuck the maintainer string as the description in adept on purpose?
<ryanakca> Riddell: hmm... going to the world pipe band championships tomorrow?
#kubuntu-devel 2007-08-11
* Starting logfile irclogs/kubuntu-devel.log
<DaSkreech> Expecting an attack?
<Hobbsee> uh oh...
* DaSkreech waves at the pointywielder
<DaSkreech> Well now if Microsoft can just sue us for patent infringement we will be well on our way to smooth sailing
<DaSkreech> (ignoring all internal fights of course)
<DaSkreech> mhb: how was Freespire?
<manchicken> Naw, I'm about to close on this house, and I'm worried that I have no idea how to maintain it.
<manchicken> I think I'm worried that I have no idea, because I have no idea.
* Hobbsee sends more emails to the uni, and hopes
<DaSkreech> What's wrong?
<Hobbsee> DaSkreech: it's all messing up
<DaSkreech> the Uni?
<Hobbsee> DaSkreech: basically, i changed degrees, and there was a full year unit that i was enrolled in, which required me to be doing the old degree.  i've now been completely pulled out of that unit.
<DaSkreech> ah
<DaSkreech> transfers
<Hobbsee> this is after lots of fun about the uni system falling over, so they couldnt put thru my transfer prior to this
<Hobbsee> so, the unit enrollment date was yesterday
<DaSkreech> >_<
<manchicken> Does anybody know what happened to the bookmark manager in konq for gutsy?
<_StefanS_> Riddell: adept, kdebase, kdeutils + alot of dependencies is rebuilt. No changes required yet, and no signs of i386. Currently building kdemultimedia
<_StefanS_> and kdegames now
<Riddell> great
<TheInfinity> hello ... bugs known about k3b?
<TheInfinity> in gutsy? :)
<screemo> TheInfinity: check launchpad
<TheInfinity> was nothing there -> bug reported
<TheInfinity> next bug ... :/
<Hobbsee> ryanakca: yay, someone who finished it later than i did!
<TheInfinity> hmm
<TheInfinity> how can i debug knetworkmanager?
<TheInfinity> it does not show my rj45 LAN
<TheInfinity> but i dont know why ...
<_StefanS_> TheInfinity: apt-get source knetworkmanager, cd <sourcedir>, export DEB_BUILD_OPTIONS=nostrip, debuild -nc, start it from konsole
<_StefanS_> TheInfinity: make sure you have the deb-src enabled in /etc/apt/sources.list
<_StefanS_> uh, donno if it works installing the *dbg packages for knetworkmanager though.
<TheInfinity> i have gutsy ... btw :9
<TheInfinity> hmm
<TheInfinity> seems to be a problem of NetworkManager daemon
<TheInfinity> not of the kde frontend ...
<_StefanS_> TheInfinity: well you have to actually configure your network interface using the kde's tools for it to show in knm .
<_StefanS_> TheInfinity: usually works that way for me.
<_StefanS_> my e1000 doesnt show until I do that.
<TheInfinity> _StefanS_: the funny thing is: kde always knows my networkds adapter. if i go to kde settings -> no prob
<TheInfinity> but networkmanager does not like it sometimes
<_StefanS_> TheInfinity: knm and kde is not that good friends I might add.
<TheInfinity> i dont use kde to configure
<TheInfinity> i just see - kde GUI shows me the networkadapter
<TheInfinity> knm not :)
<_StefanS_> yep
<Riddell> czessi_: are there going to be any kubuntu talks at froscon?
<_StefanS_> select manual configuration
<TheInfinity> hmm ... it seems to be a problem of starting. if i restart networkmanager it works perfect. if i boot most times it does not work ...
<_StefanS_> Riddell: found a bug in the libdc1394-1.1.0 package. It just needs lpia added.
<_StefanS_> Riddell: its in your mail
<Riddell> don't see it yet
* Hobbsee waves
<Riddell> hi Hobbsee
<_StefanS_> Riddell: fixed a but in libmodplug as well
<_StefanS_> but/bug :D
<Riddell> _StefanS_: got it
<_StefanS_> buttbug.
<_StefanS_> Riddell: libmodplug-0.7 fix is in your mail
<TheInfinity> and another prob: any probs known with powermanager? -> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/power-manager/+bug/130388
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 130388 in power-manager "PowerManager crashes when login via vnc" [Undecided,New] 
<Riddell> _StefanS_: what was wrong with automake that needed to be changed?
<_StefanS_> Riddell: aclocal.m4 was created with automake1.9 but the default for gutsy is 1.10
<Riddell> _StefanS_: and that caused a problem?
<_StefanS_> Riddell: yep automake bailed out with an error
<Riddell> go automake :)
<_StefanS_> heh
<Riddell> oh I see, it build-deps on automake1.9, but then calls whatever the default automake is
<_StefanS_> Riddell: right: http://pastebin.ubuntu-nl.org/33328/
<_StefanS_> Riddell: kdegames is done aswell, and I'm working on kdemultimedia
<Riddell> great
<Riddell> libmodplug and libdc1394 uploaded
<_StefanS_> perfect
<_StefanS_> Riddell: I couldn't get networkstatus to work inside kdelibs btw..
<_StefanS_> Riddell: seems like I'm missing a configure.in.in file
<_StefanS_> Riddell: and it doesn't compile it like other subdirs when doing the debuild
<Riddell> hmm, ok
<Riddell> thanks for trying
<Riddell> curious though
<Riddell> did you rerun make -f admin/Makefile.common ?
<_StefanS_> err no :)
<_StefanS_> I will try that now
<_StefanS_> didn't know about it :)
<_StefanS_> that will probably help alot :D
<_StefanS_> Riddell: kdemultimedia is done :D
<_StefanS_> on to kdeaddons..
<_StefanS_> Riddell: wooho.. it seems like the makefile is now generated for networkstatus
<_StefanS_> kdeaddons is compiling.
<_StefanS_> Riddell: uhm, dnssd craps out after that make -f has been run
<_StefanS_> Riddell: related to avahi.. which I have installed with -dev packages and all
<Riddell> try  make -f debian/rules buildprep
<Riddell> or are you not working with packaging yet?
<_StefanS_> I'm working with the packaging, and everything should be fine
<_StefanS_> its running the buidprep now.. lets hope it works
<_StefanS_> do I need to rerun make -f admin/Makefile.common afterwards?
<Riddell> no, buildprep includes it
<_StefanS_> ok
<_StefanS_> seems like it got past ddnsd now..
<bddebian> Howdy
<manchicken> Why are there so many KDE IDEs out there/
<manchicken> I'm trying to find something super-simple to start packaging with.
<manchicken> I'm trying to find a subversion KIO slave... because that's something I kinda need.
<manchicken> I guess I could look for things needing packaging....
<_StefanS_> Riddell: the compile for networkstatus works :)
<_StefanS_> Riddell: is it supposed to be a separate package?
<_StefanS_> Riddelll: the compile for networkstatus works :)
<_StefanS_> Riddelll: is it supposed to be a separate package?
<Riddell> _StefanS_: a separate binary package yes
<Riddell> just copy the .install and debian/control description from kdepim (and update as necessary)
<_StefanS_> Riddell: I did
<Riddell> so, sorted :)
<_StefanS_> yep I guess so.. I just thought I would get a .deb file for networkstatus
<_StefanS_> only thing is a missing man-entry, but I just commented it out
<Riddell> you should
<Riddell> get a .deb file
<_StefanS_> could it be the Section: things?
<_StefanS_> let me paste ti
<_StefanS_> it
<_StefanS_> Riddell: http://pastebin.ubuntu-nl.org/33347/
<Riddell> _StefanS_: that looks fine, assuming its at the end of debian/control
<ryanakca> Hobbsee: finished?
<Hobbsee> ryanakca: HP 7 (was reading backscroll)
<ryanakca> Ah, hehe :)
* Hobbsee curses, and looks for a non-crackful way to implement this
<ryanakca> Took me a day :)
* ryanakca wonders on noatime,nodiratime ...
<_StefanS_> Riddell: it is
<Riddell> mbiebl: there is a subversion kio slave
<Riddell> manchicken rather
<Riddell> ryanakca: I expect it would break stuff, although I don't know what
<Riddell> _StefanS_: and does anything get packaged in the build logs?
<_StefanS_> Riddell: where should I find the build logs?
<Riddell> ../*build
<mbiebl> Riddell: Yes there are several, actually.
<_StefanS_> Riddell: how do you recover debuild if you have a half-applied patch?
<jdong> Riddell: can you sponsor debdiff on bug 130300?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 130300 in ktorrent "[gutsy]  ktorrent 2.2.1-0ubuntu1 crash when I quit the program when uPnP plugin is loaded" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130300
<jdong> fixes crash-on-exit
<Riddell> _StefanS_: depends on the situation, you can use patch manually if needed
<Riddell> jdong: ok
<Riddell> jdong: done
<jdong> Riddell: thanks!
<ryanakca> Riddell: hmm. relatime is supossedly the best compromise, and it wouldn't break stuff, whereas noatime,nodiratime might break mutt and some mail server things... http://kerneltrap.org/node/14148
<_StefanS_> bbl
<ijuz> does somebody happen to know what is different when you run KDE and you press the suspend to ram button compared to you run KDE and you start as root the /etc/acpi/sleep.sh script?  (in the former case suspend/resume works, in tha later not) (gutsy)
<nosrednaekim> !seen sebas
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about seen sebas - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Riddell> ijuz: kde just uses the hal interface
<ijuz> Riddell: but imo the sleep btn. doesn't result in an key event, but just an acpi event, how can KDE intercept this?
* jdong grumbles a bit about ktorrent ftbfs...
<jdong> urgh will investigate after I finish moving into my new room
<jdong> mmm, I see
<jdong> spacing got mangled somehow when I prepared the debdiff
<jdong> that'll teach me to cut-and-paste debdiffs from now on
<jdong> well... shame on me
<Riddell> ijuz: the acpi scripts for the sleep button run dcop to call the logout box
<ijuz> Riddell: ok, so i have to search and remove this, thanks
<ijuz> Riddell: a box doesn't appear; when i remove the CheckPolicy check things also aren't really fixed; is there another way to keep this hal stuff away from acpi?
<Riddell> don't run hal?
<mhb> ijuz: it would be worthwhile to file a bug about it
<mhb> ijuz: Kubuntu is not the problematic part here, I think filing it under "HAL" package in Ubuntu could be useful
<ijuz> aaah, stupid me, there is a hald-addon-acpi
<ijuz> the problem is just that i you can't even search for the filled bugs for a specific package, because launchpad seems to be somehow in early development
<ijuz> stop, is the hal stuff not KDE specific?
<mhb> ijuz: of course not
<ijuz> oh
<mhb> ijuz: you can search for it
<ijuz> in gnome suspend works flawless
<ijuz> no, you can't
<ijuz> you can search but you can't browse per package
<mhb> ijuz: surely you can
<mhb> ijuz: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/hal/+filebug
<mhb> that's for filing a bug in HAL (when you type in your bug title it searches for similar reports)
<ijuz> ok, you can browse per "project" but not by package
<mhb> ijuz: you can see all bugs in HAL here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/hal/
<mhb> ijuz: you can see that it is a "package" of the Ubuntu project
<mhb> (from the URL)
<ijuz> yes, but there is no way to see all bugs filles again libc6 for example
<ijuz> anyway, it can't be completely unrelated to kde, because as said, with gnome it just works
<mhb> ijuz: does it? Interesting... ok, file it either under the "hal" package or the "kubuntu-meta" package, add your laptop/PC version and add also that it works in GNOME but not in KDE
<mhb> ijuz: when you go to https://launchpad.net/ubuntu , you can "Search for a package" there
<mhb> ijuz: when you find a package, click on the "Bugs" tab on the top right and you will see all bugs for that particular package
<ijuz> okok, you can search, it's just not as intuitive like the bts
<mhb> ijuz: yeah, it could be :o)
<ijuz> ok, reported...  it is a dell latitude d830 laptop... now i wonder if that is the same problem i have with suspend failures on my d810 with kernels >= 2.6.20 (one of the reasons why i bought a new laptop)
<mhb> ijuz: thanks, could you please post the bug number?
<ijuz> #131855
<mhb> bug 131855
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 131855 in kubuntu-meta "suspend fails in KDE, but it works in GNOME" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131855
<mhb> ijuz: if you can login to the computer via ssh but the screen stays blank it's usually the graphic card/monitor which fails to wake up
<ijuz> damn, i should have noted that this also sometimes fails
<ijuz> yes, but as said, this doesn't happen without KDE
<mhb> ijuz: hmm
<mhb> ijuz: if you have some free time, could you please help us identify this issue by attaching several debug information?
<ijuz> aeh and also with KDE when i directly run sleep.sh it also works without any problems
<ijuz> mhb: yes, but what debug info?
<mhb> ijuz: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/DebuggingACPI#head-1bf262bff5f88e3f419686076220db676a16c09b
<mhb> ijuz: thank you
<mhb> ijuz: oh, you're using Gutsy Gibbon, right?
<mhb> ijuz: I must admit I've also encountered some issues while suspending in Kubuntu with my MacBook
<mhb> ijuz: I'll try to investigate a bit once you attach your information.
<jdong> when someone has a chance, please sponsor the 2nd debdiff on bug 130300
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 130300 in ktorrent "[gutsy]  ktorrent 2.2.1-0ubuntu1 crash when I quit the program when uPnP plugin is loaded" [Undecided,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130300
<jdong> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/8783343/debdiff-try-2
<ijuz> mhb: attached
<mhb> ijuz: thank you very much
<ijuz> now i'm at least not the only one seeing the problem ;)
<mhb> ijuz: that's good, better chance to get it fixed
<mhb> ijuz: so if you just suspend/resume many times, it happens, do I understand it right?
<ijuz> the double resume happens the first time, the corruption also can happen the first resume cycle
<mhb> ijuz: okay, thanks!
<ijuz> as said in KDE with sleep.sh it also works as it should
<mhb> ijuz: yeah, I'm going to try to reproduce it. See you later!
#kubuntu-devel 2007-08-12
<nosrednaekim> HEY! Gutsy fixed my wireless! YAY!
<nosrednaekim> Thank you!
* #kubuntu-devel  [freenode-info]  if you need to send private messages, please register: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#privmsg
* Starting logfile irclogs/kubuntu-devel.log
* Starting logfile irclogs/kubuntu-devel.log
<HighNo> hi there, anybody interested in a short software test? Needed things: fun, 20 minutes, bluetooth device and mobile phone (just for bluetooth communication)
<robotgeek> HighNo: okay, shoot
<HighNo> robotgeek: private?
<robotgeek> HighNo: sure
<fabo> Riddell: for strigi 0.5.5 in feisty, what do i need to do ? request backport ?
<_StefanS_> Riddell: kdeaddons, kde-guidance, kdeedu, kdepim, kaffeine is compiled ok now.
<_StefanS_> Riddell: no changes so far.
<_StefanS_> Riddell: working on katapult, koffice now.
<_StefanS_> anyone know how to build two source packages that depend on eachother?
<nosrednaekim> _StefanS_: very carefully ;)
<_StefanS_> nosrednaekim: well.. care to elaborate more info ?
<nosrednaekim> _StefanS_: actually, i'm clueless, sorry. What I would do would be to install a binary version of one, compile the other and then compile the one you used as a binary.
<_StefanS_> uhm yep.. I guess that would be the way to go
<_StefanS_> nosrednaekim: actually a manual perl makefile.pl and make ; make install , and then debuild afterwards for same packages works ;)
<nosrednaekim> good :)
<mhb> _StefanS_: which two are they?
<_StefanS_> mhb: libxml-parser-perl_2.34-4.3 and libxml-encoding-perl_1.01-9
<_StefanS_> mhb: seems a bit broken..
<mhb> _StefanS_: isn't having two packages depend on each other rather a bad practice?
<_StefanS_> kinda ;)
<mhb> _StefanS_: sounds a bit like dependency hell to me
<_StefanS_> like a deadlock.
<mhb> _StefanS_: yeah
<_StefanS_> mhb: donno how to fix it though, other than merging them some way
<_StefanS_> mhb: seems like they came directly from debian repos
<mhb> _StefanS_: I would understand it for some core libraries like gcc or glibc, but is it necessary here?
<_StefanS_> nawp..
<_StefanS_> shouldn't be
<mhb> _StefanS_: strange, on my Gutsy box the l-p-p doesn't depend (directly) on l-e-p
<_StefanS_> very weird then
<mhb> _StefanS_: http://kubuntu.pastebin.ca/654482
<mhb> _StefanS_: sorry for the Czech locale but I think you'll understand
<_StefanS_> 'hmm..
<jeroenvrp> Bug #132000
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 132000 in kdebase "Clicking on OpenGL in KInfoCenter freezes up the system in Gutsy" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132000
<nosrednaekim> jeroenvrp: I'll test that on my system...
<_StefanS_> nosrednaekim: kinfocenter doesn't freeze here. Using fglrx
<nosrednaekim> _StefanS_: yeah I haven't tested yet, I'm doing something that I don't want to risk crashing :)
<jdong> 132000 sounds highly dependent on the video card
<jdong> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8378 [S3 UniChrome]  Integrated Video (rev 01)
<jdong> you'll need a Via S3 to reproduce it :)
<nosrednaekim> VIA...is that the person's who crashed?
<nosrednaekim> jdong: I have one!
<nosrednaekim> jdong: but I don't have a gutsy 32 bit CD
<jdong> cool
<jdong> but darn :)
<nosrednaekim> i'll see if I can get one though
<jdong> I've got like ATI's and ATI's around me....
<jdong> it's kinda depressing
<nosrednaekim> yeah, thats what I have now...
<ryanakca> nixternal: Metabot is running it #ubuntu-meta again
* ryanakca gone for another week
<nosrednaekim> hello, I have a question regarding the automatic installer for mp3 codecs in amarok
<nosrednaekim> why does it have to DL the package lists first?
<nosrednaekim> I'm on dial up, and that operation takes like 20 minutes
<trekdanne> to make sure your package list is up to date?
<Dannioni> (wild guess) Maybe you could download and install the package manually, thus skipping package list stuff?
<nosrednaekim> Dannioni: oh yeah thats what I did...
<Dannioni> oh...
<mhb> nosrednaekim: well, to make sure the package name hasn't changed
<nosrednaekim> Dannioni: and yes,I had just updated my package lists, hence my annoyance.
<mhb> nosrednaekim: rather the version id, and the location of it
<nosrednaekim> oh.... ok
<mhb> nosrednaekim: adept should do the same thing on startup, doesn't it?
<nosrednaekim> fetch package lists? no I turned that off.
<mhb> nosrednaekim: I could be wrong, though.
<nosrednaekim> It ussually fetches the package lists every day, but thats really annoying.
<nosrednaekim> mhb: going off to try your restricted-manager... :)
<nosrednaekim> Oh well its no big deal :) most people don't have dial up anyway, but maybe you could put in the tool tip that "if this is taking too long, just run "apt-get install libxine-extracodecs""
<nosrednaekim> gotta restart.... BBIAB
<nosrednaekim> mhb: your restricted drivers manager isworking nicely :)
<mhb> nosrednaekim: good to know
<nosrednaekim> I read somewhere that they were doing compiz-by-default in ubuntu. Is that true?
<mhb> nosrednaekim: I don't think so, no.
<mhb> nosrednaekim: but I may be wrong.
<nosrednaekim> I had thought it was ditched as well, but I was just checking.
<nosrednaekim> I think its good because ATI cards juat aren't there yet..
<ijuz_> in gnome you get compiz somehow as default when you are using a intel gfx driver
<nosrednaekim> ijuz_: with gutsy?
<ijuz_> yes
<ijuz_> with KDE... i haven't gotten compiz started at all :)
<nosrednaekim> ijuz_: hmm yeah I was wondering because I have compiz installed on my system, but I don't remember DLing it.
<ijuz_> it's on the ubuntu gutsy cd
<nosrednaekim> interesting... maybe that article wasn't wrong.
<ijuz_> funky, when i suspend the screen is full of  signs and blinking... and after resume sound doesn't work (2.6.23-rc2)
<nixternal> kool...I thought that java didn't work with amd64, or rather didn't have an amd64 package
<mhb> I don't suppose that there is anyone skilled in QGraphicsScene magic ?
<jeroenvrp> can I after upgrading to Gutsy easilly downgrade to Feisty?
<Tm_T> no
<jeroenvrp> there a to much problems with X and such, so it is not production ready for me
<jeroenvrp> Tm_T: why
<nosrednaekim> jeroenvrp: No, I doubt it
<jeroenvrp> is not just replacing feisty in /etc/apt/sources.list
<Tm_T> it's not
<Tm_T> it's dealing all dependencies and breakages by yourself most likely
<jeroenvrp> grrr
<Tm_T> and you end up with, err, broken system quite sure
<jeroenvrp> oh well, I can reinstall the root partition off course
<Riddell> fabo: test that it and the current kde4libs version compile and tell me, I can do the backport
<nixternal> Riddell: I have reworked the about-kubuntu documentation..I am currently "making" it and will put it on my server for you to review and give info
<nixternal> Riddell: http://www.nixternal.com/tmp/kubuntu/about-kubuntu/C/
<Riddell> nixternal: it should be all on one page
<nixternal> hrmm
<nixternal> that is easy enough to fix
<nixternal> that will be one long doco
<nixternal> I take that bac
<nixternal> k
<nixternal> it is smooth as 1 page :)
<nixternal> Riddell: anything you can think of adding, changing, removing, just say it...gonna go prepare for a bbq but I will be checking back
<nixternal> I want to get an updated docs package done today so that translations can start
<mhb> nixternal: KDE 3.5.7
<nixternal> mhb: ya, that is already fixed..I didn't build the docs against the entity files yet
<mhb> nixternal: IMVHO, there is too much "you can install a different kind of app for this and that" options
<nixternal> in the equivalent section?
<mhb> nixternal: yup ... There are various other applications as well for communication use.
<nixternal> ya, there are some that could probably be cleaned out...but I added them for the time being as filler...I am going to go through and clean that up
<mhb> nixternal: I would also write Mac OS X as Mac OS X, not Mac OSX
<Riddell> nixternal: I've never liked the "The Difference" section
<nixternal> OK
<Riddell> that first sentence in it is a load of nonsense
<Riddell> the last paragraph is too
<nixternal> I will just remove that section
<nixternal> the middle section is already spread out through the rest of the doco anyways
<nixternal> ya, there are some things I want to change in there yet as well
<ijuz_> mhb: i have another data point regarding the suspend issue
<mhb> ijuz_: add it to the bug then ... I tried to reproduce it on my laptop but I failed
<ijuz_> mhb: i complained yesterday that suspend doesn't work reliable with my old D810 laptop (with feisty) and now i tried also /etc/acpi/sleep.sh directly and i already was able to suspend/resume it 13 times in a row
<ijuz_> (with >=2.6.20 there was this problem, with older ones it works)
<ijuz_> with the button and kde...  2 times it worked, the r3rd time some garbage on the screen and the 4th try it fails...  so KDE is too blame, excellent, that increases the chance of a solution
<mhb> ijuz_: could you please add your findings to the bug if you didn't do it yet? thanks.
<ijuz_> i'm just doing this and posting to lkml, i complained about a kernel bug there ;)
<nixternal> Riddell: anything else you would like to see in the about-kubuntu doco?
<nixternal> I have changed it around a little, and remove that difference section
<nixternal> fixed up 2 sections making them "what is linux?" and "what is kde?", since the wonderful world of linux was annoying
#kubuntu-devel 2008-08-04
<mornfall> Riddell: Hi.
<seele> whoa, Riddell on a weekend?
<mornfall> And goodnight.
 * mornfall passes out...
<yuriy> wiki.kubuntu.org broken? I get cyclic link errors
<yuriy> wiki.ubuntu.com works fine
<vorian> kubuntu.org works for me
<vorian> woah
<Jucato> vorian: add the wiki. part
<Jucato> :)O
 * vorian needs reading lessons
<vorian> "KDE detected a link or series of links that results in an infinite loop"
<vorian> latest kde updates did not agree very well with my system
<nixternal> hola
<vorian> heya nixternal
<Jucato> olah
<Jucato> er.. aloh
<nixternal> stupd ad password at work expired and I need to log into vpn to build a beta3 for testing tonight
<nixternal> oh well, they will have to wait untill tomorrow
<vorian> maybe you can fix kde tonight?
<nixternal> what's wrong with it?
<Jucato> it's fundamentally broken
<vorian> the last update, well, bricked
<Jucato> :)
<nixternal> on intrepid?
<vorian> kdm did not work
<vorian> yes,
<vorian> kde will not start
<nixternal> hrmm, still don't have an intrepid install around here
<vorian> that's about as far as I got
<nixternal> my dev desktop is broke and I need to get yet another mobo, cpu, and ram
<vorian> i know that with the latest builds, something changed with kde.mk/cdbs
<skreechmiester> vorian: KDM as well as KDE will not start?
<santhosh> Hi all
<santhosh> kde-l10n-ml missing in kde4 of kubuntu ...
<santhosh> http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-members-kde4/ubuntu/pool/main/k/
<santhosh> it is there in debian experimental http://packages.debian.org/experimental/kde/kde-l10n-ml
<santhosh> can somebody tell me how we missed it...?
<Tonio_> hi there
<Tonio_> kde4 broken here, is that known problem ?
<Tonio_> all I can see in packages changelogs is a switch to cdbs kde4..... that shouldn't brek anything
<Tonio_> strace konqueror shows like an  infinite loop....
<Tonio_> s/brek/break
<gnomefreak> its possible that cdbs broke something but i would think it would have caused a FTBFS not break anything after builds
<Tonio_> gnomefreak: true that
<Tonio_> gnomefreak: btw, I can confirm the current behavior on several machines
<Tonio_> and only todays update causes that
<gnomefreak> i just did alot of them this maybe an hour ago
<Tonio_> and no issue on your side ?
<Tonio_> I had to reboot to see that everything was just broken
<gnomefreak> Tonio_: havent booted to kde4 yet and since you say its broke i will trust you
<Tonio_> :)
<gnomefreak> :) i will most likely test it today
<Tonio_> gnomefreak: well even kdm is broken here, so if it worked for you..... means that kde4 certainly works
<gnomefreak> Tonio_: you mean on hardy or intrepid its broke?
<gnomefreak> i saw updates on intrepid
<Riddell> humph
<Jucato> uh oh. that doesn't sound good :/
<gnomefreak> its too early to think
<Jucato> tell that to my Discrete Math homework :(
<gnomefreak> im sure your in a later time zone if you are up and doing homework
<gnomefreak> it ~0500
<Jucato> any time is too early to think about sets and relations :(
<gnomefreak> well 5:26
<Jucato> but yes. 12 hours ahead of you
<gnomefreak> Jucato: true
<gnomefreak> dinner time sounds good right after breakfast than bed right after dinner
<Jucato> er.. right :)
<gnomefreak> my trash wont empty
<_StefanS_> hello
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: wooah, long time no see :)
<Jucato> _StefanS_!!!! omg!
<_StefanS_> Jucato: !
<Jucato> tell that to yourself! :)
<_StefanS_> so how's things ?!
<_StefanS_> yes, I know i'm the one who's been off :)
<Jucato> doing great. I haven't been "present" lately either :)
<Jucato> I'm here digitally only but not mentally or spiritually
<_StefanS_> oh, like always :)
<_StefanS_> so hows the kde4 shaping for intrepid ?
<_StefanS_> wondering if there was something I could help out with
<Jucato> hm.. that I wouldn't know. I'm kinda clueless on what needs to be done still. though docs are definitely a huge todo, and I'm waiting for nixternal or jjesse for their plans ;)
<Riddell> and now I can't even make a working chroot
<Jucato> _StefanS_: the Todo list is above, though I'm not sure if the wiki.kubuntu.org cyclic problems have been resolved (you can use wiki.ubuntu.com)
<Riddell> humph
<_StefanS_> Riddell: hey :)
<Jucato> ouch :(
<_StefanS_> Jucato: oka, I will look at it, maybe there's something I can do
<Jucato> wiki.kubuntu.org is still "down"
<Tonio_> Riddell: kde4 completly broken for me atm.... even kdm doesn't start since the rebuild for cdbs kde4.mk....
<Ash-Fox> I am so fedup of stuff being down all the time :/
<Tonio_> Riddell: aware of the issue ?
<Riddell> Tonio_: seem to be
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: also broken here, all I get is a busy hour-glass and no kdm
 * Jucato is just upgrading now after 2-3 days.. will probably be joining the chorus soon
<Riddell> Jucato: I suggest not to
<Jucato> hm. ok.. it's on my test laptop anyway.. but ok :)
 * Jucato cancels :)
<_StefanS_> uhm, KubuntuIntrepidDefaults, things like the changes for kickoff and such, are they being worked on ?
<Riddell> _StefanS_: not currently (except the favourites should be done), patches very welcome
<gnomefreak> is amarok 1.86-0ubuntu2 pre release of 2.0?
<Jucato> regardig favorites, Kontact is still not there (2-3 days old)
<Jucato> gnomefreak: should be
<gnomefreak> Jucato: thanks for some reason i thought they released it
<Tonio_> Riddell: I tried to strace konqueror, but all I get is a kind of infinite loop...
<Jucato> gnomefreak: alpha 2 to be exact
<Tonio_> Riddell: no way to get a usable trace to debug
<gnomefreak> ah ok ande someone is using 3 already? that sound wrong
<Riddell> Jucato: wiki.k.o fixed
<Jucato> Riddell: koolio. thanks :)
 * Jucato points vorian and yuriy ^^^ :)
<gnomefreak> why does it look like amarok2 doesnt have engines packages all engine packages xine ect..
<gnomefreak> sorry amarok-kde4
 * Jucato got lost in the sentence
<gnomefreak> Jucato: ther eis np engine packages for amarok-kde4
<gnomefreak> damn
<Jucato> :D
<gnomefreak> there is no ...
<Jucato> too early to type
<Jucato> gnomefreak: probably because amarok-kde4 needs only to depend on phonon?
<Jucato> then phonon takes care of the backend
<gnomefreak> libloudmouth1-0 libqt0-ruby1.8
<gnomefreak> no phonon package being installed so maybe the -desktop package installed it
<Jucato> yeah. kde4 depends on phonon. so it's probably already there
<gnomefreak> yep thats how i got it :)
<Riddell> well, it doesn't seems to be to do with the cdbs change
<davmor2> Riddell: That's really bad, what happened?
<Riddell> davmor2: no idea
<davmor2> so no smoke testing today's iso then :)
<Riddell> davmor2: best not I guess :(
<Riddell> however I've just got it to work, so maybe I will be able to track down what caused the problem
<davmor2> Riddell: I'll have a look at live and see if it works
<Riddell> hmm, I think I found the problem in my desktop translations patch
<davmor2> Riddell: on a plus side it seems to work from this mornings daily live iso :)
<Riddell> gosh, really?
<davmor2> Riddell: No I said it for effect ;) :P
<Riddell> davmor2: does folderview work?
<davmor2> no there is no desktop on the desktop :)
<Riddell> this is clearly some definition of "work" which is different to that from which I have been used
<davmor2> Riddell: as in there is no folder view Desktop on the actual desktop :P
<davmor2> Riddell: You can't add it either which you could before :(
<thefish_> hello
<thefish_> I updated 8.10 this morning and kde broke, apparently being worked on now - if anyone wants a guinea pig, i can test etc :)
<Riddell> thefish_: you need to wait for kde4libs_4.1.0-0ubuntu7 to hit the archives
<davmor2> Riddell: if you push out a new cd let me know :)
<thefish_> Riddell: thanks :)
<thefish_> it is up on some now, or still being made?
<Riddell> thefish_: still compiling
<thefish_> k, thanks :)
<Riddell> hmm, kubuntu-default-settings is a mess
<apachelogger> Riddell: very true
<txwikinger> what is wrong with kde4 when the mouse pointer does not show?
<Tonio_> Riddell: still working on making it simpler
<Tonio_> Riddell: the problem is that I have to check setting by setting f it is still available and required for kde4
<Tonio_> Riddell: that'll take me a few days to complete the task...
<Riddell> Tonio_: well I just uploaded a version so make sure you bzr merge (or update)
<Tonio_> Riddell: sure
<yuriy> still not OK to upgrade?
<yuriy> Tonio_: isn't jontheechidna working on k-d-s?
<Tonio_> yuriy: no idea
<yuriy> you were talking about that right ^^?
<Riddell> he was yes
<nixternal> mornin'
<yuriy> Tonio_: http://jtechinda.blogspot.com/2008/08/more-on-kubuntu-intrepid-plasma.html
<Nightrose> *nod*
<Nightrose> sorry wrong channel
<yuriy> hmm I think I'll take not wanting to shutting down for fear of having a broken KDE as an opporunity to test hibernate
<Riddell> 4.1.0-0ubuntu7 is now on the main archive site
<thefish> Riddell: thanks, that update fixed it all
<Riddell> yay
<thefish> although now the system tray is gone :(
<thefish> hehe
<apachelogger> hm, I think I like the new adept updater
<jjesse> thats in a ppa isn't it?
<Riddell> yes ~mornfall
<jjesse> coolthanks
<Riddell> thefish: that system tray issue is a bit of a mystery
<thefish> Riddell: wierd one, i have been moving it around, deleting, re-adding etc, and it re-appeared
<thefish> still has the issues with icons half-coloured though
<apachelogger> Riddell: http://aplg.kollide.net/kubuntu/debdiffs/kdeaccessibility_4.1.0-0ubuntu2_to_ubuntu3.diff
<Riddell> apachelogger: uploading
<apachelogger> thank you
<Riddell> yay, compositing works again with new X
<Riddell> so, I think I'll turn it on by default
<Riddell> and see who complains
<yuriy> Riddell: no blacklist/whitelist?
<apachelogger> uhh, that is gonna be funny :D
<yuriy> or is that already built-in?
<apachelogger> yuriy: I think kwin has a builtin one
<apachelogger> at least it had at some point
<apachelogger> thinking abou tit
<Riddell> it does but I'll replace it with the one from Ubuntu's compiz
<apachelogger> Riddell: I don't think turning it on by default is a good idea
<Riddell> so it should break only as much as Ubuntu
<apachelogger> the nvidia driver is still leaking memory big time
<apachelogger> Riddell: well, compiz doesn't expose this memleak issue :|
<yuriy> apachelogger: it is? :O
<yuriy> that would explain things... would that show up as memory used by Xorg?
<Riddell> we should be able to blacklist nvidia easily enough
<apachelogger> yuriy: I thik so
<yuriy> apachelogger: but only with composite on?
<apachelogger> Riddell: then I am all for turning it on :)
<apachelogger> yuriy: yes
<yuriy> because I have Xorg leaking memory with composit off
<yuriy> and no (additional) problems with desktop effects on
<apachelogger> aaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhh gzip: stdout: No space left on device
 * apachelogger invokes pbuilder clean
<apachelogger> mornfall: btw, new upgrade doesn't handle 'no space left on device' issues very graceful
 * apachelogger had to kill it
<mornfall> apachelogger: Should be somewhat better in alpha6.
<Riddell> does any upgrade handle that well?
<apachelogger> mornfall: ok, cool
<mornfall> Riddell: Well, in the first place, it shouldn't try to upgrade. ;)
<mornfall> Without enough space that is.
<apachelogger> Riddell: hehe, at least more reasonable ;-)
<mornfall> But that's TBD on this side of the fence.
 * Riddell gets volume key shortcut working in KDE 4 and rejoices
<apachelogger> uhm
<apachelogger> my /boot is full
<apachelogger> -.-
<apachelogger> so much for auto-kernel-removal-glory
<jpds> apachelogger: You can't "apt-get autoremove" kernels.
<jpds> It's blocked by: /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/01autoremove
<apachelogger> jpds: didn't they include some feature that only 3 kernels or something are installed?
<apachelogger> maybe I was having visions
<thefish> where shoudl i report bugs with kubuntu 8.10?
<jjesse> thefish: on launchpad
<jjesse> include intrepid in the subject line
<jjesse> at least thats what i would do
<thefish> jjesse: ok, launchpad for kubuntu?
<thefish> sorry, clueless, it seemed like there were separate bits
<jjesse> thefish: yes kubuntu uses launchpad just like ubuntu does
<thefish> cool, so lauchpad is launchpad, no differentiation between each *buntu?
<jjesse> thefish: correct
<jjesse> launchpad is used for lots of things in *buntu
<thefish> cool, thanks
<jjesse> np
<yuriy> thefish: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Bugs/Reporting <- see that, and let me know if it's not helpful/could be improved
<thefish> yuriy: thank you, thats helpful and i cant suggest any improvements on the info there
<mornfall> http://web.mornfall.net/stuff/adept-tag-search-3.png (a semi-mockup, and I'm going home... leave comments if you so desire...)
<mornfall> The expand query checkbox is a temporary hack.
<mornfall> See you around.
<yuriy> mornfall: what is [not] supposed to mean?
<mornfall> yuriy: It'll make it possible to exclude packages with a given tag from the search.
<Riddell> humph, can't get KShortcut to work with Qt.Key_LaunchE
<yuriy> mornfall: oh. fairly unintuitive IMO.
<yuriy> daskreech and I had a little brainstorming session about this a few months ago, I'll try to find the log
<mornfall> Try... Although I'd be surprised if it gets any better than this. Don't forget that we have tooltips.
<mornfall> (And mouse-over highlighting...)
<mornfall> (But yeah, it seems that it's the same story as ever... people will complain it's not intuitive enough, but noone will suggest an actual better solution...)
<mornfall> At least that's what I anticipate.
<yuriy> mornfall: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2008/01/02/%23kubuntu-devel.html
<yuriy> a couple hour long discussion, interesting stuff about 01:40 to 02:45
<dhuv> hello all
<dhuv> I am wondering if this would be the appropriate place to ask a kopete question regarding creating a skin for the chat window
<Nightrose> #kopete
<mornfall> yuriy: Well, basically it says you want "don't care, want, don't want' -- so that's exactly that we have. The presentation suggestions are, radios and checkboxes, mostly. Checkboxes have only 2 states, so you need to drop one (don't want has to go).
<dhuv> Nightrose: thanks
<mornfall> yuriy: Radios are even less intuitive.
<Nightrose> you're welcome
<mornfall> yuriy: What options are left?
<mornfall> yuriy: Since "don't want" is not as common as "want", I have clicking the tag mark it as "want" (and render it in boldface), clicking it's "[not]" to boldface the not, leaving it alone -> don't care.
<mornfall> "[not]" shows "Exclude packages tagged [whatever tag] from the search" or so.
<mornfall> As a tooltip, that is.
<mornfall> And I also happen to think it's a definite improvement over 2.1.
<yuriy> that it is
<Riddell> "XF86XK_LaunchD,             Qt::Key_LaunchF"  why?  just why?
<SolarWar> heyo,  can someone advocate/comment on my superawesome package of Qlix- a program that allows one to easily transfer music to MTP devices (like the zune)
<SolarWar> http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=qlix
<SolarWar> i figure people here are more interested in QT apps than ubuntu-motu :)
 * Riddell takes a keek
<jjesse_> whats a keek :)
<Riddell> SolarWar: build failure :(
<SolarWar> oh noo!
<SolarWar> Riddell, pastebin ?
<Riddell> SolarWar: added as comment on revu
<Riddell> there's a new libmtp
<SolarWar> oh
<SolarWar> damn it :)
<SolarWar> is there a place i can find the current versions of packages in intrepid?
<Riddell> launchpad.net/ubuntu
<SolarWar> oh thats cool, i can now merge the new upstream of qlix and revu
<Riddell> sorted
<yuriy> !info kompare-kde4 intrepid
<ubottu> Package kompare-kde4 does not exist in intrepid
<yuriy> hmm, I wonder why that shows up on my system
<mornfall> yuriy: http://web.mornfall.net/stuff/adept-tag-search-4.png
<Riddell> yuriy: adding http://paste.ubuntu.com/34170/
<mornfall> Oh, I should release alpha6 tomorrow to expose this all-new all-shiny tag "cloud" thingy.
<Riddell> sounds very web 2.0
<mornfall> Yeah, buzzword-compliant.
<Riddell> mornfall: when do you think would be a good time to upload adept 3?  (given then adept 2 is currently broken)
<mornfall> Riddell: Well, beta 1 comes to mind... (that comes after alpha 6).
<Riddell> sounds like a plan
<mornfall> I expect some bugs in alpha 6, I give it a 5-day or so window to flesh those out and then make a beta.
<mornfall> And from beta on, it's just bugfixes.
<yuriy> mornfall: what's the difference?
<mornfall> yuriy: That's "in-action" shot -- some tags are selected (the boldface ones).
<mornfall> You can see how the selection corresponds to the packages shown.
<yuriy> mornfall: it's still not in anyway clear that you're supposed to click "not".. can it be a button or something?
<mornfall> yuriy: No.
<mornfall> yuriy: It has a mouseover highlight. That's gotta be enough.
<mornfall> Button will be *very* ugly there.
<yuriy> true
<mornfall> If people are curious, they'll at least point at it. I'd hope.
<nixternal> let me try this again....howdy!
<Riddell> morning nixternal
<nixternal> morning? it is 15:38 here :P
<SolarWar> Riddell, thanks for pointing out the libmtp incompatibility. I have fixed it now- if you have time please take another look :)
<Riddell> SolarWar: compiles!
<SolarWar> yay!
<SolarWar> i guess that means that my pbuilder enviroment works too :)
 * SolarWar <3s pbuilder
 * nixternal loves ant-rpm
 * nixternal steps on the ant
<nixternal> foo rpmbuilder
<Riddell> SolarWar: advocated
<SolarWar> :) thanks
<txwikinger> nixternal: It is mornign somewhere
<ScottK> nixternal: All I know about RPM is that I can use alien to turn it into a .tar.gz with all the patches on the outside for easy finding.
<Riddell> there was a time when I knew some command line arguments to RPM that made it do stuff
<Riddell> it didn't last long
<desrt> Riddell; did you check out that kio-umountwrapper bug?
<ScottK> I learned that learning I didn't want opensuse's klamav patches, but I did want Fedora's so I could get it working with clamav 0.93.
<Riddell> desrt: kio-umountwrapper is pretty well fdoving's domain, but I havn't heard from him
<desrt> who packages kubuntu, anyway?
<Riddell> loads of people
<desrt> community folk, i guess?
<nixternal> desrt: if everything is running smooth, then I package Kubuntu...if it is broke, well then that is everyone else :P
 * nixternal goes home
<desrt> :)
<Riddell> multiple communities
<yuriy> hmm so in doing some of the upgrades (or possibly for some other reason) my KDE session has been gradually falling apart. does anybody know how to log out gracefully if the dialog won't launch anymore?
<ScottK> yuriy: How about fire up Konsole and sudo shutdown-P now
<ScottK> with a space between shutdown and -P
<desrt> that's no more graceful than alt+ctrl+backspace
<yuriy> oh well, I guess I'll shut down
<apachelogger> smarter: available for an hardy backport?
<vorian> yo yo yo
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> hey vorian
 * apachelogger thinks vorian is going to do the backport ;-)
<vorian> of the fixed kde stuff?
 * vorian is updating right now
<vorian> i can work on that tonight
 * apachelogger is debdiffing
<vorian> i see
<vorian> apachelogger: 22:09:08 < slangasek> vorian: ping
<vorian> 22:09:23 < vorian> slangasek: yessir
<vorian> =====================================================================================================
<vorian> 22:09:46 < slangasek> vorian: hi, looks like you sponsored the upload of monkeystudio to NEW?
<vorian> 22:10:02 < vorian> yes
<vorian> 22:10:18 < slangasek> vorian: and it looks like monkeystudio is embedding copies of Qt Designer and  qscintilla, which are already in the archive... is there a good reason for  them to be embedded?
<vorian> hurry
<vorian> !
<apachelogger> qscintilla is removed in monkeystuido's SVN due to my request :P
<vorian> crap
<apachelogger> they include it because at that time the released qsc was not recent enough
<apachelogger> dunno about the designer stuff though
<vorian> crap
<vorian> i hate this
 * apachelogger actually thought drebellion made an svn snapshot featuring at least the removed qsc 
<vorian> care to chime in over in ubuntu-devel
<apachelogger> vorian: you uploaded :P
<vorian> thanks
 * apachelogger gets popcorn and switches focus to u-d
<apachelogger> vorian: well, from my point of view slangasek shoudl just reject it if he isn't happy
<vorian> </3
<apachelogger> this gives us the possiblity to but more pressure on upstream to remove that stuff ;-)
<vorian> roger that
<vorian> i'll suggest it then
 * apachelogger sings the QA song
<vorian> which is what?
<vorian> i hate being such a n00b
<apachelogger> I hate it, I hate it, I hate it a lot lalalalala - the QA is eating my CPU, the QA is eating my RAM, the QA is eating my time - I hate it, I hate it, I hate it a lot lallalalalala
<vorian> haha
 * apachelogger testbuilds kde4libs with uberimportant patch
<yuriy> apachelogger: popping up fluffy bunnies on every application launch?
<apachelogger> Oo
<apachelogger> that feature is available since KDE 0.1
<apachelogger> my patch is ensuring they get killed properly at quit :P
<Nightrose> ohhhhhhhhhhh apachelogger
<Nightrose> that will make some people very happy
<Nightrose> (if it is what i think it is :P)
<Nightrose> including me
<apachelogger> well, otherwise I wouldn't do it ;-)
 * apachelogger is karma addicted
<Nightrose> ;-)
#kubuntu-devel 2008-08-05
<apachelogger> eh
<apachelogger> someone please explain http://aplg.kollide.net/tmp/kde4libs_4.1.0-0ubuntu7_i386.build.gz to me
<apachelogger> note line 25274 and what is happening before
<jjesse> anyone trying to run intrepid in vmware workstation?
<jjesse> anyone there?
<apachelogger> yo
<jjesse> apachelogger: you try running intrepid in vmware?
 * apachelogger doesn't use vmware
<apachelogger> jjesse: did you try it in virtualbox?
<jjesse> nope i have a license for vmware workstation which i use all the time for work
<jjesse> i can't click at all in intrepid
<jjesse> works fine in hardy
<apachelogger> well, some quirk in the current intrepid kernel I would guess
<jjesse> yeah its frustrating
<apachelogger> or maybe it's because of the ongoing xserver breakage ;-)
<jjesse> i can't do use the live cd or do an install
<jjesse> when ever i click on the application launher  the configure taskbar widget comes up
<apachelogger> well, I would suggest trying how it behaves in virtualbox
<apachelogger> maybe it works, there which is probably good for use while it's broken for vmware
<jjesse> why virtual box?
<apachelogger> because IIRC we actually have drivers for vbox included
<jjesse> is it different then vmware somehow
<apachelogger> it is floss
<jjesse> ah i c
<jjesse> typing one handed hokdingg child
<apachelogger> and from my point of view floss + floss > floss + prop ;-)
<jjesse> running updates on alpha 3 install to see what happens
<vorian> jjesse: first child?
<jjesse> vorian: yes
<vorian> aww, that's awesome
<vorian> :)
 * vorian has 4
<jjesse> wow
<vorian> and plays ssh games with the oldest boy
<jjesse> wife is out grocery shopping
<jjesse> that would be cool
<vorian> it's a good trade off imo :)
<vorian> i hate shopping
<vorian> +
 * apachelogger loves shopping :P
<vorian> you never get everything your are "supposed" to get
<vorian> apachelogger: NEVAR!
<apachelogger> I usually get more :P
 * apachelogger is really wondering why kde4libs builds twice
<jjesse> me 2
<vorian> apachelogger: new --twice option in pbuilder?
<jjesse> which is why my wife doesnt me by myself
<apachelogger> vorian: maybe
<vorian> wtf!
<vorian> me too!
<vorian> i thought it was supposed to be called!
<apachelogger> I guess something is broken
<apachelogger> the most recent kde4libs build didn't do 2 rounds in the buildds
<vorian> that sucks
<cadoo> jjesse: might want to try pci=noacpi as aboot option in grub. I know this solved it for me in a previous release
<vorian> at least it doesn't purge first
<jjesse> cadoo: thanks will try that
<apachelogger> meh
<apachelogger> lp is the awfullest
<apachelogger> objcopy: debian/kde-nightly-qt-dbg/usr/lib/debug//opt/kde-nightly/lib/libQtDesigner.so.4.4.1: Invalid operation
<vorian> at least folderview is working again :)
<vorian> <3
<apachelogger> Oo
 * apachelogger would sell his body for seeing the soyuz source
<apachelogger> these issues are mindwarping
<jjesse> cadoo: booting with pci=noacpi didn't change a thing
<cadoo> jjesse: sorry i was thinking of i8042.noloop as boot parameter. try that
<jjesse> ok will do
<cadoo> jjesse: did some more reading. to refresh my memory
<jjesse> yeah?
<cadoo> jjesse: oh nothing. my reading turned up the 18042.noloop parameter and that sounded familar. take note it was to get the mouse working in feisty and virtual pc but worth a shoot.
<cadoo> jjesse: i8042.noloop
<jjesse> oh tried tht as well
<jjesse> cadoo: http://www.ubuntukungfu.org/blog/2008/07/installing-ubuntu-intrepid-alpha-3-in-vmware/
<jjesse> might solve it
<jjesse> wrong key
<jjesse> cadoo: that link solved it
<jjesse> question i have intrepid now working in my virutal machine, now wondering why the desktop pager applet is coming before the applicatin launcher
<jjesse> would think it should be the other way around
<ryanakca> Anybody have a screenshot of Intrepid / KDE4.1 out of the box that emunkki can use for mockups?
<vorian> hmmm
<vorian> ryanakca: hold on a sec :)
<ScottK> seele: Read your blog post.  I think proprietary developers are motivated by what sells to management.  I think they probably have even less motivation for usability than FOSS deveopers.
<yuriy> ryanakca: http://bp0.blogger.com/_Jn7tUiuzfcA/SJUWiHWJxxI/AAAAAAAAABA/ZAHC6TXLnoY/s1600-h/intrepidDefault2.jpeg not quite what it looks like now, but what it should look like once he's done messing with the settings
<Tonio_> hi there
<Tonio_> http://ramonantonio.net/kde-firefox/
<Tonio_> sounds interesting for kubuntu users using firefox..... I just tested and the result is pretty fine
<Tonio_> except for the fonts, but that's gonna be done with gtk-qt-engines
<Tonio_> Riddell: we could eventually package it, afai can get the licence for it :)
<Jucato> Tonio_: apachelogger is also working on a KDE 4 theme for Firefox
<Jucato> oxygen theme I mean
<Jucato> http://apachelog.blogspot.com/2008/07/light-years-ago-work-on-oxygen-theme.html
<Tonio_> Jucato: interesting :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'm uploading kdesdk, fixing the "kdeinit could not start /usr/bin/kate" issue
<Tonio_> Riddell: that was due to a kde3 patch
<Riddell> Tonio_: ok
<mornfall> yuriy: (If you feel like it, you could pull from my repos and try out before alpha6 (I still have some TODO left, too)...)
<mornfall> Anyone with working adept 2.1, could you check what you have under the "simple" tag list?
<mornfall> Oh, nevermind, I found source.
<DRebellion> vorian, what's the status with monkeystudio?
<thefish> i know this probably isnt the right place, but this mornings kdelibs update seems to have broken my mouse/keyboard, more details on request (also will keep quiet in future on request!)
<Riddell> sure it wasn't something else?
<thefish> Riddell no im not sure, it could have been as there were some more, sorry to be so vague
<thefish> will try to narrow it down
<Riddell> hmm, did anyone ever write a MIR for libqca2-plugin-ossl ?
<Riddell> Tonio__: what's happening with kdebluetooth?  it's currently due to be demoted to universe
<Riddell> oh
<Tm_T> mgh
<Riddell> nixternal: what happened to the new pinentry?
<seele> ScottK: i agree.  they're more likely to be in it for the money than for the love of software
<Riddell> Nightrose: wibble, any idea if amarok 1.4 has fixes for the new libmtp?  http://launchpadlibrarian.net/16560442/buildlog_ubuntu-intrepid-i386.amarok_2%3A1.4.9.1-2ubuntu4_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<Nightrose> Riddell: afair Gentoo had some patches - you might want to ask jefferai - he investigated I think
<Riddell> Nightrose: ok, asking
<kishore> apachelogger: ping
<kishore> any other kubuntu packaging guys in here?
<Riddell> we all are
<kishore> Riddell: there seems to  be a bug in the konqueror-plugin-fsview-kde4 and perhaps other konq plugins too
<kishore> where it tries to install the man page to /usr instead of /usr/kib/kde4
<kishore> this causes installation failure in hardy when kde3 is also installed
<kishore> i am referring to the kde4 ppa repository
<kishore> i tried fixing it but i could not figure out how the packaging happens
<kishore> so im just reporting here
<Riddell> looks like a Jonathan Thomas job
<Riddell> kishore: he's not around, you may want to e-mail echidnaman@gmail.com and point out the issue to him
<kishore> Riddell: thats apachelogger right?
<Riddell> no
<Riddell> jontheechidna when he's on irc
<kishore> ok thanks. will do
<ryanakca> yuriy: thanks
<ryanakca> Could someone test ``Add Network Folder'' in Dolphin on HH for me please? When I click on it, I get ``KDEInit could not launch '/usr/lib/kde4/bin/knetattach'.''. (Dolphin -> Places -> Network -> Add Network Folder)
<ryanakca> also, has anybody had problems dist-upgrading to intrepid in the last few days?
<nixternal> wow, some insane storms last night
<jjesse> nixternal: a co-worker of mine was tyring to get out o'hare last night
<jjesse> was on the tarmac taxing to the runway when they got called back because of a tornado warning
<nixternal> ya, we had a touchdown here....quite a bit of damage locally
<nixternal> thank god for generators
<jjesse> wow crazy
<nixternal> working from home today :)
<davmor2> Riddell: Did you get everything fixed yesterday?
<Riddell> davmor2: yes I think so
<Riddell> except the systray
<davmor2> what about folder view?
<Riddell> works for me
<davmor2> Riddell: I'll update the iso's and try again then :)
<Riddell> might point at the wrong folder, I'm not sure
<davmor2> And that's your definition of fixed then :P
<nixternal> Riddell: working on packaging the pinentry-qt4 stuff...I made the changes to the package but need to figure out why it FTBFS and will then upload
<JontheEchidna> Aaah, back.
<Riddell> morning JontheEchidna
<JontheEchidna> btw, a fix for that konq plugin should be in the k-u-t ppa
<JontheEchidna> need testers for Hardy for that one
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: I'm sure kishore will test it
<JontheEchidna> I'll email him back with ppa infos
* Riddell changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Welcome to the Kubuntu developers channel | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo
<nixternal> jjesse: how come IRC doesn't come with weapons of mass destruction? argh!
<jjesse> dude i totally agree
<JontheEchidna> bah, I need to fix that typo in plasma-am4rok before I forget again
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: Do I need to bump the version of plasma-am4rok to -0ubuntu2 since plasmoid-am4rok was never published?
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: no
<JontheEchidna> Ok
<JontheEchidna> I'll file a bug and attach the diff.gz/dsc/orig.tar.gz
<JontheEchidna> oh, there's no package to file against
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: should I just email it to you?
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: ok
<jjesse> nixternal: how long has flaccid been working on his book?
<nixternal> forever
<jjesse> nixternal: awesome he's touting it in the doc channel again
<yuriy> hmm switching keyboard layout doesn't seem to work
<yuriy> hmm readded the layout and it works
<Nightrose> Riddell: Amarok 2 reads XDG-dir to find out the directory it scans by default - this seems to be set like this in Kubuntu: XDG_MUSIC_DIR="$HOME/"
<Nightrose> this means Amarok 2 scans the whole home directory on first start
<Nightrose> is there any reason for it not being XDG_MUSIC_DIR="$HOME/Music"?
<Nightrose> (we will of course have to check for this anyway but would be interesting to know why it is set to the users home directory
<Riddell> Nightrose: that's not what I have
<Riddell> grep MUSIC /home/jr/.config/user-dirs.dirs
<Riddell> XDG_MUSIC_DIR="$HOME/Music"
<Nightrose> hmmmm hardy?
<Nightrose> cause both markey and I have it set like above
<Riddell> guess so
<Nightrose> maybe because of upgrades from previous versions?
<Riddell> Nightrose: presumably ~/Music exists?
<Nightrose> I created it here some time ago - symlink to my external HDD
<JontheEchidna> Need sponsor for bug 254998
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 254998 in plasmoid-quickaccess "New upstream release (plasmoid-quickaccess 0.7.1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/254998
<Riddell> Nightrose: if I rm ~/.config/user-dirs.dirs and run xdg-user-dirs-update it recreates it fine
<Nightrose> ok thanks Riddell
<Nightrose> very strange
<Nightrose> any idea why it is happening?
<yuriy> OK it just randomly stops working (the keyboard layout)
<Riddell> Nightrose: nope, what happens if you rm ~/.config/user-dirs.dirs and run xdg-user-dirs-update?
<Nightrose> let me try
<Nightrose> Riddell: then it is set to HOME/Music
<JontheEchidna> Oh cool
<JontheEchidna> KDE svn has a 4.1 brach for Laneclot
<JontheEchidna> *Lancelot
<yuriy> ok so my arrow keys stop working. when I unplug and plug the keyboard back in, they work, but keyboard layout switching does not.
<JontheEchidna> how would I make a snapshot tarball from an svn source tree?
<yuriy> if I go to the configuration dialog for that and click apply, that works, bu arrow keys don't
<yuriy> hmm maybe I forgot to restart X after updating..
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: uploaded plasmoid-am4rok
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: thanks
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: svn export <URL>
<JontheEchidna> thanks again. ;-)\
<Riddell> tar zcf foo_1.2.3.orig.tar.gz foo/
<JontheEchidna> btw, Dolphin is trying to exec kate from /usr/lib/kde4 in Intrepid for me
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: grep kate ~/.local -r
<JontheEchidna> Hrm... /home/jonathan/.local/share/applications/kde4-kate.desktop:Exec=/usr/lib/kde4/bin/kate %u
<JontheEchidna> Leftovers from Hardy I guess
<Riddell> I had that too
<Riddell> I wonder why
<JontheEchidna> yay, it works
<Jucato> is it safe to upgrade now? (intrepid)
<Jucato> er. update
<mornfall> yuriy: Could you please pull ept+adept and try building and running? Pretty please... :)
<mornfall> yuriy: So I have some feedback before building alpha6...
<yuriy> sure
<davmor2> YAY desktop is back Riddell :)
<Riddell> Jucato: according to davmor2 it is :)
<Jucato> cool :)
 * Jucato updates
<davmor2> and usplash :)
<Riddell> davmor2: no trippyness during boot up?
<JontheEchidna> You mean the extra bars showing up?
<Riddell> extra bars?
<davmor2> extra bar + yes
<JontheEchidna> yeah, usplash was showing extra bars and stuff
<davmor2> Riddell: are there 3 usplash bar sizes?
<Jucato> oooh lovely :)
<JontheEchidna> I should probably upgrade
<Jucato> hm.. but then again, I don't even have a usplash when I upgraded to intrepid
<JontheEchidna> I didn't either
<JontheEchidna> but one day it showed up
<JontheEchidna> with extra bars appearing at various stages of bootup
<JontheEchidna> :P
<Jucato> :D
<Jucato> JontheEchidna: I thought you were on an internetless vacation?
<JontheEchidna> I came back this morning
<Jucato> aaah
<JontheEchidna> around an hour ago
<Jucato> refreshed and ready to hack again? :D
<Riddell> davmor2: dunno
<davmor2> hmmmm They seem to be slightly ofset and different lengths and thickness like it's for different resolutions
<yuriy> mornfall: still some warnings
<yuriy> for wibble
<mornfall> yuriy: Yeah, I know... but it's better, is it not? :)
<yuriy> yup
<kishore> JontheEchidna: the files included in the plugins package seems right but i do not see the view available in konq or dolphin
<davmor2> JontheEchidna: does that describe what you're seeing too?
<JontheEchidna> davmor2: for me they are the same length as the central one
<JontheEchidna> an empty one appears below the central one
<JontheEchidna> and the bottom of one appears above it
<davmor2> nicer than mine then :)
<kishore> i am loggeed into svn compiled kde4 but i launched /usr/lib/kde4/bin/konqueror. I also tried setting the kubuntu kde4 env but nothing
<kishore> should i log in to kubuntu kde4?
 * JontheEchidna doesn't know how this plugin works to be honest
<kishore> :) ok ill log into kubuntu kde4
<kishore> and while i still have your attention, any idea when nm0.7 will get included into intrepid?
<JontheEchidna> Nope
<kishore> i am interested in trying the plasma applet
<kishore> for network management
<kishore> but that only works with 0.7
 * JontheEchidna is going to lunch
<JontheEchidna> sorry to run in the middle of a conversation like that....
<JontheEchidna> but my family will leave without me
<JontheEchidna> :P
<kishore> :)
<kishore> carry on
<piquadrat> Hi everyone! Is this the right place to ask about problems with Intrepid?
<davmor2> Riddell:  I've noticed one minor issue though the mouse doesn't work :(
<Riddell> davmor2: thefish was having issues with that earlier, said it was an X issue
<Riddell> piquadrat: for Kubuntu stuff it is
<davmor2> and alt+Fx takes you to a garbled screen as well as ctrl-alt-Fx
<Riddell> piquadrat: or #ubuntu+1 for non-contributors
<Riddell> davmor2: guess usplash isn't completely fixed then
<kishore> JontheEchidna, Riddell the konqueror plugin package seems to work fine
<davmor2> Riddell: this is on the desktop
<kishore> the fsview plugin however, is only available to konqueror and not to dolphin
<Jucato> kishore: it's a "konq-plugin" for a reason ;)
<davmor2> Riddell: I think I might just fail this cd somehow :(
<Jucato> Dolphin isn't really plugin-oriented. and I don't think Peter will change that anytime soon
<kishore> Jucato: i understand that :) but i though konq and dolphin were sharing file views
<mornfall> yuriy: Anything else?
<Jucato> kishore: you're right. the "file view" uses dolphinpart. but "fsview" isn't "file view" :)
<kishore> Jucato: and i understand that konq was always meant to be the more advanced of the two for file management
<Jucato> kishore: well.. that's true in some ways, but false in others. let's just say that in some ways, Konqueror will be limited by what Dolphin has :)
<txwikinger> Riddell: could it be that there is some problem with the exit function in KDE4 or QT4?
<piquadrat> I have problems activaiting my bluetooth mouse with kinputwizard. It finds the mouse, but when I select it from the list and click "Setup", it says "Failed to create the input device for [My Mouse Brand And Modell]". It doesn't say what exactly went wrong. Same procedure worked flawless on Hardy
<mornfall> Wow.
<yuriy> mornfall: tag search is OK, but I still think it's a little confusing. can clear, if not be a button, at least get the clear icon?
<Tm_T> emma: hi
<mornfall> yuriy: What does the clear icon look like?
<mornfall> Ah, the <x] one?
<mornfall> yuriy: Any significant bugs or crashes you have ran into?
<mornfall> As for the tag search, dunno. I'm inclined to leave it for alpha6 as it is and maybe try to prod seele for some feedback...
<mornfall> And of course other people as well...
<emma> Hi there Tm_T :)
<yuriy> mornfall: I agree, prod seele
<yuriy> mornfall: when launching installer as non-root: it takes a while creating the groups and seems to hang for about 5 seconds before I can dismiss the read only message
<yuriy> search in installer doesn't work
<yuriy> sorry, it does, but it's not search as you type
<yuriy> there is no "suite" choice in the installer
<mornfall> Well, we could have it for beta 1 maybe. (suite)
<yuriy> action checkboxes should not be available in read only mode
<mornfall> yuriy: Well, you can preview what'd happen if you did that. Although it might lure people into thinking they can actually apply changes...
<mornfall> Dunno.
<mornfall> beta 1 material
<yuriy> actually, not sure. but it does seem a little confusing
 * yuriy punts to seale
<yuriy> err seele
<mornfall> Oh, the icons in installer went away.
<mornfall> Now that's a regression.
<yuriy> oh I thought that was because I didn't have it installed
<mornfall> I mean, the application icons.
<mornfall> I have noted down the suite combobox. The unsupported/proprietary bits won't get back though, -ENOTIME. It can be hacked in later up for Kubuntu I guess.
<yuriy> yup. integrated software properties will need to be as well
<yuriy> not sure how feasible it would be to use libpythonize to stick it right in there
<mornfall> Through embedding? That's gonna be a little painful...
<yuriy> worst case, a button to launch it
<mornfall> I'll actually have to cut down feature list for 3.1 to something more malleable... Hmh.
<mornfall> I'm wondering whom to recruit to do a hardy backport... Hmh.
<mornfall> Riddell: Btw, icons show up OK in the intrepid version of manager? They are in wrong location on Debian it seems... for whatever reason.
<Riddell> mornfall: in 3.0~alpha5+ubuntu1 I have icons down the side
<Riddell> no icon next to packages
<mornfall> Riddell: Not even question-mark ones?
<Riddell> mornfall: right, I get question mark ones
<mornfall> Riddell: Ah, same problem as on Debian.
<mornfall> Anyone know what's the right CMAKE incantation to install into share/apps/<app>?
<Riddell> mornfall: in intrepid there's now /usr/share/cdbs/1/class/kde4.mk
<mornfall> Hm, but not on Debian. Blah.
<mornfall> I wish they'd unify one day. Having to package differently on every distro (and distro version) is teh pain.
<mornfall> Wait, maybe.
<mornfall> Hmm.
<Riddell> mornfall: well Debian's debian/cdbs directory should work fine in Kubuntu too
<Riddell> with   include debian/cdbs/kde.mk
<mornfall> Hm, I've been using cmake class.
<mornfall> And it sort of worked, until the prefix changed to /usr/share/kde4/...
<mornfall> Is that the same on intrepid? I could just hardcode that, really.
<Riddell> yes it is
<mornfall> And Hardy KDE 4?
<Riddell> is entirely different since it's all in /usr/lib/kde4
<mornfall> Ah.
<Riddell> needs its own debian/cdbs/ directory
<mornfall> Okey, so I need volunteers to backport and test... Hmh.
<mornfall> Noone's seen Arby recently? : - )
<mornfall> Riddell: Can I have a link for the cdbs dir? I still have alpha5 hardy tree around, so I can try to build it at least.
<mornfall> We'll see if anyone can test it.
<Riddell> mornfall: the hardy one?
<mornfall> Yes.
<mornfall> alpha2 I meant...
<mornfall> But the cdbs subdir might be stale.
<mornfall> Hm, I guess I also need apt-xapian-index to be backported. Duh.
<Riddell> mornfall: http://muse.19inch.net/~jr/tmp/cdbs/
<mornfall> Thanks.
<mornfall> yuriy: Was it you who noticed that startup-close crash in Adept?
<yuriy> don't remember
<mornfall> Wow, what a lengthy changelog.
<mornfall> yuriy: I keep the installer startup delay unfixed for now, it's too hard for a relatively obscure bug. Any other obviously low-hanging fruit for alpha 6?
<yuriy> nothing else I noticed
<yuriy> but I'm working on something else so I haven't tested that thoroughly
<mornfall> Well, it's an alpha, not a final. :)
<mornfall> I just prefer to have at least some reality check before doing all the release dancing.
<mornfall> Uhm. i386 autobuilder is quite behind...
<JontheEchidna> ok
<JontheEchidna> so lancelot wants "taskmanager.h" to compile
<JontheEchidna> I can't find it in any existing packages
<JontheEchidna> oh, kdebase
<JontheEchidna> (-dev)
<JontheEchidna> wut
<JontheEchidna> still failing
<mornfall> Hooray home. Everything uploaded, hopefully things manage to build somehow.
<mornfall> Be back in 40.
<JontheEchidna> Maybe our packages don't ship it since presumably nothing uses it...
 * JontheEchidna debuilds kdebase
<mornfall> Oh dang.
<mornfall> Estimated build start in 3 hours.
<mornfall> Anyone on amd64 intrepid here?
<mornfall> And, amd64 hardy would be great too.
<mornfall> (Considering i386 has an hour lag...)
<mornfall> +of
<yuriy> I have amd64 hardy
<DRebellion> mornfall, is that the ppa servers =/
<DRebellion> ?
<mornfall> Yes, PPA.
<mornfall> yuriy: Nevermind for now, the build failed anyway for some wicked reason.
<mornfall> Oh. Oh oh.
<mornfall> Old Qt in Hardy.
<mornfall> Dang it.
<JontheEchidna> backports and the kubuntu members kde4 ppa have 4.4.0
<JontheEchidna> if you had your ppa dep against kubuntu-members-kde4 you could solve that issue ;-)
<mornfall> Hmh.
<mornfall> Interesting.
<mornfall> JontheEchidna: But I can't add per-release dependencies.
<mornfall> And I don't want to add them for intrepid, do I?
<JontheEchidna> I mean have your ppa itself depend against the kubuntu-members-kde4 ppa
<JontheEchidna> not the adept package
<mornfall> Indeed. But the PPA is for both hardy and intrepid.
<JontheEchidna> oh, I understand
<JontheEchidna> hrm...
<yuriy> but if the packages in kubuntu-members-kde4 are for hardy, they wouldn't get in the way, would they?
<JontheEchidna> oh yeah, nothing's in there for Intrepid
<JontheEchidna> and probably won't be untill 4.2 alphas or betas are released
<mornfall> Hmm.
<mornfall> Let's try that way then.
<mornfall> JontheEchidna: The KDE 4.1 in kubuntu-members-kde4 is packaged the "hardy" way, right?
<Riddell> yes
<mornfall> Good.
<mornfall> yuriy: Can you please try installing alpha 6 on your amd64 hardy?
<mornfall> yuriy: deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/mornfall/ubuntu hardy main (+ the kubuntu-members-kde4 one)
<vorian> howdy
<mornfall> vorian: Funkily.
<emunkki> Riddell, ping
<vorian> funkily eh?
<mornfall> Arby: Poke?
<Arby> mornfall: hello
<mornfall> Arby: Hi. You have Hardy, right?
<Arby> yes
<mornfall> Amd64 or i386?
<Arby> i386
<|gunni|> mornfall: You want to test Adept (KDE4) on hardy?
<mornfall> |gunni|: Yes.
<vorian> DRebellion: when you have an updated package on revy, please ping me :)
<mornfall> i386 build is still pending... I'll poke you when it builds.
<|gunni|> I can test it here (i386) also
<|gunni|> kk
<Arby> ok
<DRebellion> vorian, sure
<Arby> mornfall: eta?
<mornfall> Arby: PPA says 2 hours, but it might be anything between 10 minutes and 3 hours I guess. :|
<DRebellion> vorian, just waiting for upstream to commit to trunk
<|gunni|> Hopefully less than 2 hours, in 2 hours its getting bedtime here
<Arby> ok
<vorian> DRebellion: coolio
<mornfall> Hm. Dbus went all wonky. Brb.
<mornfall> |gunni|: Well, can't do anything about it, unfortunately. In the worst case, you test tomorrow. :)
<|gunni|> No Problem for me, but it gets later for you with test results ..
<mornfall> Indeed.
<mornfall> Let's blame Baltar. : - ]
<JontheEchidna> vorian: new upstream of plasmoid-quickaccess \o/
<vorian> yaya
<vorian> y
<vorian> JontheEchidna: fix the flicker package
<vorian> :P
<vorian> fliker
<JontheEchidna> oh right, lol
<vorian> flika
<vorian> :)
<JontheEchidna> konq ain't starting :(
<JontheEchidna> or else I'd be able to get you a bug number for quickaccess
<vorian> :(
<JontheEchidna> oh, there it goes
<JontheEchidna> lol wut
<vorian> are you using intrepid?
<JontheEchidna> yes
<JontheEchidna> Error: Cannot Initiate the about Protocol
<JontheEchidna> (about:blank)
<vorian> konq is fine for me
<JontheEchidna> things were fine before the latest update
<JontheEchidna> maybe I need to restart KDE
<vorian> yes, please do :)
<vorian> (don't you have bugmail though?)
<JontheEchidna> aah
<JontheEchidna> bug 254998
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 254998 in plasmoid-quickaccess "New upstream release (plasmoid-quickaccess 0.7.1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/254998
<JontheEchidna> good thinking
 * vorian looks
<Nightrose> oh JontheEchidna - how is my bribery going? ;-)
<JontheEchidna> Nightrose: I need to get back to it :P
<JontheEchidna> Still working it's way through revu
<Nightrose> ;-) ok
<vorian> roister kenton stutter tootle ballyhoo
<vorian> i find the new pbuilder annoying etc...
 * mornfall has dropped pbuilder in favour of schroot+sbuild.
<vorian> I'be been pondering sbuild
<mornfall> Arby: ping
<mornfall> |gunni|: ping
<Arby> mornfall pong
<mornfall> Arby: hardy build has finished
<Arby> great, I'll install it then
<Arby> anything you particularly want checked?
<mornfall> Arby: First of all, if it installs and runs. :)
<|gunni|> mornfall: I will try. I just have to update? (Your repo should be in my list)
<mornfall> |gunni|: Try.
<mornfall> |gunni|: If it complains, you probably need to add: deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-members-kde4/ubuntu hardy main
<|gunni|> Already have that
<mornfall> Great.
<|gunni|> running kde4.1 already
<mornfall> Yeah, I'm just being cautious. :)
<|gunni|> medibuntu repos slow my update ... but should be only minutes :)
<DRebellion> vorian, does it matter if the Build-Depends field in debian/control is >80 chars?
<|gunni|> mornfall: even dist-upgrade is holding back:   adept apt-xapian-index
<vorian> DRebellion: yes, please :)
<DRebellion> vorian, ok
<mornfall> |gunni|: What says when you say apt-get install adept?
<DRebellion> vorian, i escape it like this, right?:
<DRebellion> Build-Depends: debhelper (>= 5), libqt4-dev, libxext-dev, docbook, docbook2x,
<DRebellion>  libqscintilla2-dev
<|gunni|> Mornfall:  adept: Hängt ab: apt-xapian-index (>= 0.14) aber 0.6 soll installiert werden
<mornfall> |gunni|: And adding apt-xapian-index?
<Arby> mornfall: errm http://paste.ubuntu.com/34532/
<mornfall> There must be some other package holding them back.
<|gunni|> apt-xapian-index: Hängt ab: python-apt (>= 0.7.6) aber 0.7.4ubuntu7.3 soll installiert werden
<mornfall> Arby: That's not that one.
<Arby> oh, ok
<mornfall> |gunni|: Oh. python-apt.
<mornfall> Arby: You need to install it first. ;)
<mornfall> Arby: (Which seems to not work due to python-apt being old...)
<vorian> DRebellion: yep, just one space
<mornfall> |gunni|: It's not in backports?
<Arby> mornfall: is this what you were referring to
<Arby> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<Arby>   adept: Depends: apt-xapian-index (>= 0.14) but it is not going to be installed
<Arby> E: Broken packages
<mornfall> Arby: Yes, see above.
<|gunni|> mornfall: No, bakcports are enabled, so seems to be not in there
<mornfall> I'm uploading it to my PPA, let's see.
<|gunni|> Hope it has no more dependencies
<mornfall> |gunni|: You know how to debuild packages right? Can you grab http://launchpadlibrarian.net/16570614/python-apt_0.7.7.1+hardy1.tar.gz and http://launchpadlibrarian.net/16570615/python-apt_0.7.7.1+hardy1.dsc and try it?
<|gunni|> mornfall: I once debuild ... so maybe i get it done a second time :)
<mornfall> It'll be a while till PPA picks it up I guess.
<mornfall> Arby: If you like, you can try too.
<Arby> already am :)
<mornfall> Great. :)
<|gunni|> mornfall: can you short explain how to build, otherwise i have to search for the tutorial again. unpack the tar, change to dir, and then debuild ...?
<Arby> |gunni|: download .tar.gz and .dsc
<Arby> dpkg-source -x foo.dsc
<Arby> cd to directory
<Arby> debuild
<mornfall> :)
<mornfall> Indeed.
<|gunni|> Arby: thx
<Arby> which fails on libapt-pkg-dev
<Arby> hmm
<|gunni|> Yes
<|gunni|> 0.7.9ubuntu17 is in repos and needs >0.7.10
<mornfall> Bleh.
<Arby> beat me to it
<mornfall> Which is built from apt itself.
<mornfall> Riddell: Any hints?
<Arby> backport the newer dependencies?
<|gunni|> mornfall: Do you need this dependencies, or can you adjust them to lower versions?
<mornfall> |gunni|: Well, you can try and you'll see. But it might fail.
<mornfall> (Why is everything that is released so ancient already? Drat.)
<mornfall> |gunni|, Arby, you should probably try getting apt-xapian-index source and changing its python-apt dependency and see if it still works. That'd be the easiest way for me to make that supportable.
<|gunni|> If you can explain me which file to change for that dependencies i can try
<mornfall> When you get apt-xapian-source, change debian/control
<mornfall> The line that reads Depends:
<mornfall> Change the (>= 0.7.6) next to python-apt to read (>= 0.7.4)
<mornfall> debuild
<mornfall> apt-get install python-apt
<mornfall> dpkg -i apt-xapian-index
<mornfall> (I meant apt-xapian-index source... I'm getting a little sleepy.)
<Arby> mornfall: a little strange, I apt-get source apt-xapian-index
<Arby> and debian control has http://paste.ubuntu.com/34542/
<Arby> this is apt-xapian-source-0.6 btw
<mornfall> Arby: Ah. You need to get the one from my PPA.
<mornfall> Arby: If youget the +hardy2 one, you shouldn't even need to edit anything.
<mornfall> https://launchpad.net/~mornfall/+archive
<Arby> mornfall: sorry I have to go, I should be around to test more tomorrow
<mornfall> Okey...
<mornfall> See you, then.
<mornfall> |gunni|: Actually, if you wait 5 minutes, you should be able to update and have my hardy2 of apt-xapian-index with the loosened dependency.
<|gunni|> I am trying to build simultaniously
<mornfall> Okey, great.
<|gunni|> ok, adept is installing
<mornfall> Weeh.
<mornfall> We'll see if it breaks trying to build the index.
<|gunni|> Richte adept ein (3.0~alpha6+hardy1) ...
<|gunni|> It runs (as far as i can see)
<mornfall> |gunni|: The index update?
<|gunni|> I have to get familiar with the gui i think
<jtechidna> Lancelot is pretty cool...
<mornfall> jtechidna: Re!
<mornfall> |gunni|: Well, type something in the search box.
<|gunni|> That works, fetching lists seem to work, but after that both buttons "upgrade" and "apply changes" are active, after clicking "upgrade" "apply changes" get inactive
<mornfall> Ow.
<mornfall> |gunni|: Does hitting upgrade show you stuff to install?
<JontheEchidna> ooh, new adept to test
<mornfall> Might be you are actually up to date. :)
<|gunni|> apt-xapian-index is still in the queue, btw
<mornfall> JontheEchidna: Indeed.
 * JontheEchidna updates
<mornfall> |gunni|: Successfully built -- says PPA.
<|gunni|> I ll try to update through adept
<|gunni|> Same behaviour
<mornfall> |gunni|: And, does it list something to upgrade? Or it says "you haven't asked for any changes" or so?
<mornfall> Because I can upgrade just fine here... :)
<mornfall> I'll try letting it do the upgrade and see if I can reproduce afterwards.
<|gunni|> You have not asked for any changes
<mornfall> Well, you can't apply then. So it's a bug that the Apply button is enabled even when there are no changes to apply at the start.
<mornfall> And maybe the upgrade thingy should say something like "there's nothing to upgrade, hooray."
<JontheEchidna> oooh, new icons in adept
<|gunni|> Only function of "upgrade" button is that it deactivates the "apply" button
<mornfall> |gunni|: Try installing something new then maybe (I use xaos for testing).
<mornfall> I have 360M of updates to install here, so it'll take a while.
<|gunni|> I will try to get xapian now in command line
<|gunni|> mornfall: apt-xapian is still hold back. I will remove the deb, and try again
<mornfall> Ah, that.
<mornfall> JontheEchidna: Yeah, well, they aren't all that new, they just went missing by accident. ;)
<JontheEchidna> heh
<|gunni|> Hmm, still the dependency problems
<|gunni|> apt-xapian-index: Hängt ab: python-apt (>= 0.7.6) aber 0.7.4ubuntu7.3 soll installiert werden
<mornfall> |gunni|: Haven't forgotten to run apt-get update?
<|gunni|> Did an apt-get clean, and an update
<mornfall> Hmh.
<mornfall> apt-cache policy apt-xapian-index?
<|gunni|> http://pastebin.com/m7c1af0d0
<mornfall> |gunni|: https://launchpad.net/~mornfall/+archive says +hardy2 has been published 17 minutes ago :|
<mornfall> |gunni|: Your APT only sees the +hardy1 though.
<vorian> JontheEchidna: you see cpuload & memusage plasmoids?
<|gunni|> Thats my repo: deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/mornfall/ubuntu hardy main
<JontheEchidna> vorian: yeah, saw them
<DRebellion> vorian, i am uploading monkeystudio to revu now. This version uses the qscintilla and qt designer packages from the ubuntu archive. I really ahve to go now, so I haven't build tested it yet. It is currently building in my ppa so you can check it there in 10-15 mins to see if it has built. If so, then feel free to review it. ;) Thanks
<|gunni|> mornfall: Seems to work now
<JontheEchidna> vorian: Unless you knew somebody who wanted to do them I'd do it after lancelot and flickr are done
<mornfall> |gunni|: Good. :)
<|gunni|> Maybe a hole in time and place
<mornfall> JontheEchidna: So, any feedback? Other than ooh icons. ;)
<mornfall> Although the "ooh icons" bit was cute. ;)
<JontheEchidna> mornfall: uuuh, yay for not crashing yet during my upgrade of Qt? :P
<mornfall> Hm, my download still has ETA 5 minutes.
<JontheEchidna> I noticed that the side pane was greyed out
<JontheEchidna> It might be good to un-grey out the pane you're actually in
<JontheEchidna> s/pane/icon
<JontheEchidna> Oh, and maybe give apply/cancel buttons icons. :P
<mornfall> Hm. Could be.
<mornfall> But for ungreying, that's a little tricky. Well, I can try hacking the sidebar a little.
<JontheEchidna> It's nothing big, so don't worry too terribly much about it
<mornfall> I add it as [3.0 could] to my todo. :)
<JontheEchidna> As for icons for the buttons, I think I know enough that I'd be able to send in patches
<mornfall> That'd be actually awesome.
<|gunni|> mornfall: It only runs from konsole ... strange
<mornfall> |gunni|: Hm. The desktop files might be borked.
<JontheEchidna> If I understand correctly I'd just need to make a KIcon and include it in the button's initialization
<mornfall> |gunni|: But the manager one should work, I'd hope.
 * JontheEchidna will poke around
<mornfall> JontheEchidna: Honestly, I have no idea. I'd have to check docs myself. :)
<JontheEchidna> heh
<mornfall> (Which I do a lot, so nothing new there.)
<|gunni|> crash on search
<mornfall> |gunni|: Icky. Where?
<mornfall> (I haven't seen one, it might be related to the apt-xapian-index hack, too...)
<|gunni|> On typing "fire" in the searchbox: http://pastebin.com/m2e7a8ec0
<mornfall> |gunni|: Hm. What happens if you run sudo update-apt-xapian-index in terminal?
<|gunni|> The strange thing is with my own deb, i could run adept from the menu, and also did not crash
<mornfall> |gunni|: Hmm hmm.
<|gunni|> http://pastebin.com/m5877a78a
<JontheEchidna> Ooh nice
<mornfall> |gunni|: Drat.
<mornfall> |gunni|: So it's the python-apt problem.
<JontheEchidna> a key for the different icons and the tag system is back
<JontheEchidna> oh, that's not just a key
<JontheEchidna> it's a filtering system
<JontheEchidna> niiice
<mornfall> :-)
<JontheEchidna> Hmm
<JontheEchidna> any way an exact string match could be put at the top of the list?
<mornfall> |gunni|: Unfortunately, I've got no idea how to fix that without upgrading apt...
<mornfall> |gunni|: On hardy, that is.
<JontheEchidna> When I searched for "xboing" lbreakout2 was at the top of the list, with xboing being somewhere in the middle
<mornfall> JontheEchidna: Hard. The search does a bunch of magic to get good results. Exact matches unfortunately suffer sometimes.
<mornfall> JontheEchidna: You know the problem from google. ;)
<JontheEchidna> yeah...
<|gunni|> mornfall: No problem, i use the terminal then. I never used adept, cause it was so unreliable
<mornfall> |gunni|: Well, it should be much more reliable now. Although Hardy is a problem here...
<|gunni|> I just wonder why it worked a few minutes ago
<mornfall> |gunni|: It probably needs to have apt database up-to-date.
<mornfall> |gunni|: What happens if you run apt-get update, then update-apt-xapian-index? Does it work then?
<|gunni|> No
<mornfall> Hm.
<JontheEchidna> Everything checks out here. :-)
<mornfall> Dunno. I'll have to give up on the idea of hardy backport, it seems. Well, I'll upload apt from intrepid to my ppa I guess.
<|gunni|> MAybe its the other way around, if apt is not up-to-date the error occurs
<|gunni|> Ah wait i can check that
<|gunni|> No, still crashes
<|gunni|> n8
<mornfall> |gunni|: I have uploaded apt and python-apt.
<mornfall> |gunni|: If you feel like it, you could try tomorrow.
<mornfall> |gunni|: Thanks so far and goodnight.
<|gunni|> Hmm, when is it ready?
<mornfall> I wish I knew.
<mornfall> apt just started building
<|gunni|> I will try later or tomorrow
<JontheEchidna> mornfall: Still crashing on exit, but a different crash
<mornfall> JontheEchidna: Ow?
<JontheEchidna> Fatal Error: Accessed global static 'KGlobalPrivate *globalData()' after destruction. Defined at /build/buildd/kde4libs-4.1.0/kdecore/kernel/kglobal.cpp:98
<JontheEchidna> Unable to start Dr. Konqi
<mornfall> JontheEchidna: Nothing else, just that?
<mornfall> Hm. I still get double free or corruption. Blah.
<JontheEchidna> oh
<JontheEchidna> nevermind
<JontheEchidna> that is the double free or corruption
<JontheEchidna> heh
<apachelogger> Nightrose: get youself a smile and take a look at bug 201732 ;-)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 201732 in kdenetwork-kde4 "[KDE4-Kopete]no IRC mode" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/201732
<Nightrose> *lol*
<Nightrose> ok
<Nightrose> rofl
<Nightrose> nice
 * apachelogger pokes JontheEchidna with bug 251331
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 251331 in kdenetwork-kde4 "kde-zeroconf-kde4 fails to install as it would overwrite files in kdnssd-kde4" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/251331
<mornfall> JontheEchidna: http://rafb.net/p/LcuQtw91.html -- curious, duh?
<JontheEchidna> brb, restarting computer in hopes of fixing audio
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: [00:23:57] -*- apachelogger pokes JontheEchidna with bug 251331
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 251331 in kdenetwork-kde4 "[kde4 ppa] kde-zeroconf-kde4 fails to install as it would overwrite files in kdnssd-kde4" [Low,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/251331
<JontheEchidna> heh, thanks
#kubuntu-devel 2008-08-06
 * apachelogger is still wondering why xbmc needs svn builds back to feisty
<Riddell> apachelogger: kde4libs uploaded thanks
<mornfall> Riddell: Do you have an idea if things break very horribly when people install intrepid's apt on hardy? (I had it rebuilt for hardy in my PPA...).
<Riddell> mornfall: I wouldn't know, but I'd hope not
<mornfall> I'll put a fat warning on the announcement.
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> why would the qt4 package in the kde4 ppa not have dh_strip executed with --dbg-package
<apachelogger> Nightrose: updated kdelibs should be available quite soonish
<apachelogger> please take it for a testdrive
<Nightrose> apachelogger: will do - what does it fix?
<Nightrose> my favourite bug? :P
<apachelogger> how should I know? :P
<Nightrose> apachelogger: anyway - not sure i have the energy to do it tonight
<Nightrose> but will definitely tomorrow morning
<apachelogger> by then someone well have eaten my shorts :P
 * Riddell snoozes
<apachelogger> nini Riddell
<Nightrose> apachelogger: you wear shorts? ;-)
<JontheEchidna> mornfall: adept doesn't start if I run it by kdesudo: http://pastebin.com/d450887c0
<Nightrose> nini Riddell
<apachelogger> Nightrose: I certainly do
<Nightrose> cool
<mornfall> JontheEchidna: Oh. Interesting.
<mornfall> JontheEchidna: Is it maybe trying to use the .desktop file?
<mornfall> Which might be borked, actually.
<JontheEchidna> I could try giving it the executable path
<JontheEchidna> same resutls
<JontheEchidna> *results
<JontheEchidna> with kdesudo /usr/bin/adept
<mornfall> Dunno.
<mornfall> I don't know much about kdesudo...
<mornfall> You could try poking Tonio when he appears...
<mornfall> Anyone with a hardy box around?
<mornfall> |gunni|: (Already asleep?)
 * mornfall bites the bullet and debootstraps hardy...
<JontheEchidna> vorian: about the quotes around interesting in the package
<JontheEchidna> the images in question may or may not be interesting
<JontheEchidna> but they will be tagged as interesting by flickr
<vorian> JontheEchidna: ok then
<JontheEchidna> maybe I should say tagged as "intersting" to clarify
<vorian> you can reword the description how ever you like
<JontheEchidna> well if you were confused others might be
<vorian> it makes it sound "suspicious"
<vorian> like "neked" foto's
<vorian> :P
<JontheEchidna> :P
<vorian> OH NOES!
<JontheEchidna> http://pastebin.com/d61286449
<vorian> here comes GLOBAL WARMIN!!!
<vorian> run
<JontheEchidna> heh
<vorian> JontheEchidna: why not use dput?
<JontheEchidna> maybe I need my lp name as the login
<JontheEchidna> vorian: that is dput
<vorian> weird
<vorian> JontheEchidna: merge your account?
<JontheEchidna> huh?
<JontheEchidna> I remade my etc/dput.cf file when I reinstaled
<vorian> nono
<vorian> on revu, there is an option to merge accounts
<vorian> sign in with your open id
<JontheEchidna> oh, that must be new
<vorian> "Logged in as vorian. Merge REVU Accounts  Your packages  Logout."
<JontheEchidna> hrm, now what was that revu password...
<vorian> JontheEchidna: use your openid from lp
<vorian> JontheEchidna: do you like me hilighting your name every 5 seconds? :P
<JontheEchidna> not really :P
 * Hobbsee waves
 * Hobbsee highlights vorian repeatedly.
<vorian> hi Hobbsee :)
<Hobbsee> heya!
<JontheEchidna> still failing after account merge :(
<vorian> it's a bad habit
<vorian> JontheEchidna: did you try that gpg <<EOT thingy?
<vorian> bah!
<vorian> sorry
<JontheEchidna> I got my old password and stuff
<JontheEchidna> and merged properly
<vorian> NCommander!
<vorian> not here i see
<ScottK> Normally if someone puts bugs in LP about PPA stuff, I just mark them invalid and laugh.
<ScottK> For the Hardy KDE4 stuff is there an established plan for PPA bugs?
<vorian> they should be filed as kubuntu-members-kde4 bugs
<ScottK> Is there a bug tracker in there?
<vorian> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members-kde4
<vorian> small, but yes
<vorian> hmm
<ScottK> Those are subscriptions, not a different place for bugs.
<ScottK> For example, https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/python-qt4/+bug/255045 is still an Ubuntu bug, but it shouldn't be because it's against the PPA package.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 255045 in python-qt4 "python-qt4 from kubuntu-members-kde4 breaks python-qwt5-qt4" [Undecided,New]
<vorian> hmm
<ScottK> My suggestion (generally) is to get Riddell to shove these over in hardy-backports (it has a separate bug tracker).  They'd be signed then too and I'd feel WAY better about that from a security perspective.
<vorian> sounds like a good idea
<mornfall> Oh yeah. What I wouldn't do...
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: bug 255183
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 255183 in plasmoid-quickaccess "Include plasmoid-quickaccess in main" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/255183
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Did you search the different security databases they list in the template?
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: Yeah, I couldn't find anything relating to the package
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Dunno if it's actually required, but when I've done MIR in the past (I've done more than a dozen) I list them with the exact search I used and say none.
<JontheEchidna> Hmm, there seems to be a lot of low-hanging fruit for kubuntu default settings. Maybe I should get off my ass one of these days and make some improvements...
<JontheEchidna> but for now, bed. ;-)
<digistyl3> hi there, will there be a Disk & Filesystems module in System Tools for KDE 4.1?
<yuriy> digistyl3: someone needs to port it
<digistyl3> yuriy: so currently noone is on it?
<yuriy> digistyl3: no
<supert0nes> does anyone else's folderview get scroll bars that don't line up with the plasmoid window?
<supert0nes> shoot wrong channel, although ahh nevermind i'll ask in kubuntu-kde4
<chmj> lo all
<_StefanS_> morning
<_StefanS_> Jucato: you therE?
<_StefanS_> anyone know what to do if kde4 fails to start after kdm login ? - I'm just trying out intrepid and did a dist-upgrade from hardy
<_StefanS_> all I have is the background wallpaper from kdm, and nothing else happens. I do remember that it was an easy fix last time, just cant remember what it was :D
<davmor2> Riddell: you know the issue yesterday with X? Well when I tested an alt cd latter on I found out that there were missing kernel modules would that affect X?
<_StefanS_> well it turns out the session that kdm had as default didn't work... selecting "KDE" in the Menu in kdm solved it
<Riddell> mornfall: adept alpha 6 working super
<Riddell> mornfall: still a crash on exit though http://paste.ubuntu.com/34665/
<Riddell> seems to do some clever finding similar packages when I search
<Riddell> how does it decide which tags to offer?
<mornfall> Riddell: It uses xapian suggestions for extending the query, basically.
<mornfall> Morning, too.
<mornfall> Riddell: The crash on exit, yes, for some reason it doesn't happen on a source build with enabled debug. :|
<Riddell> it also didn't start with kdesudo the first time I tried it, but has now.  a problem for Tonio I think
<Riddell> I'd be tempted to have the Apply Changes button available on all pages
<mornfall> Riddell: Yeah, me too, and I guess people will complain about it...
<mornfall> Riddell: But they usually complain more if it *is* everywhere. It seems.
<Riddell> mornfall: doing an upgrade it seems to have got stuck on Hal
<mornfall> Riddell: Do you have terminal output around?
<Riddell> http://www.kubuntu.org/~jriddell/tmp/adept-stuck.png
<mornfall> Uhm.
<mornfall> Can you strace -p `pgrep dpkg` maybe?
<mornfall> It doesn't seem to be doing anything, hm, dangerous.
<Riddell> hang on, something has happened
<Riddell> http://www.kubuntu.org/~jriddell/tmp/adept-stuck2.png
<mornfall> Riddell: Can you resize the window to make the error fit in?
<mornfall> (I am adding a scrollbar to todo, it seems... :)
<Riddell> http://paste.ubuntu.com/34676/
<mornfall> Riddell: Nono, in the adept window...
<mornfall> Below "the error was:" it's too long to fit.
<Riddell> http://www.kubuntu.org/~jriddell/tmp/adept-stuck3.png
<mornfall> Interesting.
<mornfall> dpkg just died...
<mornfall> Well, hit OK. This is something I can't do much about I guess...
<mornfall> I mean, the hal post-install script died with an error. Nothing I can fix. Maybe make the error more malleable. :)
<Riddell> crash..
<Riddell> http://paste.ubuntu.com/34682/
<Riddell> with this on command line http://paste.ubuntu.com/34683/
<Riddell> running dpkg --configure -a manually and hal restarts fine
<mornfall> Oh, hmm, seems I don't really handle exceptions from recovery.
<mornfall> Do you think it's related to Adept that invoke-rc.d fails to start hal?
<mornfall> I have no idea how that could happen.
<mornfall> Ah, yes, indeed, the recovery code needs some fixing.
<mornfall> But it doesn't explain the mysterious "hal failed to start" problem.
<Riddell> if I downgrade hal then do a dist-upgrade again from the command line it all works fine
<mornfall> And when you try from adept?
<Riddell> it works fine
<mornfall> ...
<Riddell> so, hmm, shrug, who knows
<mornfall> What would you suggest? : - )
<mornfall> I've TODO-ed the recovery crash, it's easy-fix.
<Riddell> ignore it until anyone else reports the same issue I'd suggest :)
<mornfall> Riddell: Well, if the recovery doesn't crash, it should lead everyone through it, maybe with some minor scars. If recovery fails, it *is supposed* to tell user to hit ok to exit adept and run dpkg --configure -a... (And not crash, right.)
<Riddell> oh, hmm
<mornfall> Which for mysterious errors of this kind is probably the next best thing to magic that we can do.
<Riddell> if I run it through kdesudo then it stalls on upgrading hal again
<mornfall> Oh...
<mornfall> Kdesudo dislikes adept seriously.
<Riddell> it does seem to
 * Riddell eyes up Tonio_ 
<Tonio_> ?
<Tonio_> hum it segfaults, indeed :)
<Riddell> /usr/lib/kde4/libexec/kdesu.distrib "adept updater"   that works fine
<Tonio_> Riddell: sudo adept_manager fails too
<Riddell> Tonio_: we're talking about adept 3 alpaha in ~mornfall PPA
<Tonio_> hum oki testing
<Riddell> I wonder if it's to do with adept being a KUniqueApp again, that confused it before I remember
<DRebellion> Riddell, I've been having a few hal issues after installing and purging kubuntu-kde4-desktop, don't know if it's related though.
<mornfall> Riddell: Oh, it is?
<mornfall> It's not.
<mornfall>     KApplication app;
<Riddell> mornfall: oh well, there goes that idea
<mornfall> I'm wary of KUniqueApp after all the su issues. :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: same problem with sudo on my side
<Tonio_> Riddell: searching for a package results a segfault
<mornfall> Tonio_: What distro?
<mornfall> Tonio_: It shouldn't happen twice. Probably something about Xapian updates being mishandled somewhere. :|
<Tonio_> mornfall: kubuntu intrepid
<mornfall> Weird.
<mornfall> Can you try running it again?
<Tonio_> mornfall: yep
<Tonio_> mornfall: well it now seems to work correctly with kdesudo
<Tonio_> and sudo
<mornfall> Right.
<davmor2> Riddell: yay livecd is working again however the usplash went away again :(
<Riddell> ho hum
<Riddell> davmor2: so you have a kubuntu desktop?  could you send a screenshot?
<davmor2> 2 ticks just trying the installer
<JontheEchidna> Ok, so I'm having trouble running self-compiled Qt apps
<JontheEchidna> Cannot mix incompatible Qt libraries
<JontheEchidna> Aborted (core dumped)
<Riddell> got gtk-qt-engine installed?
<Riddell> well, that shouldn't really matter
<Riddell> do you have two Qts on the system?
<JontheEchidna> nope
<JontheEchidna> (nope @ gtk-qt-engine
<JontheEchidna> uh, I don't think I have 2 Qts
<JontheEchidna> maybe Qt3 for where KDE3 apps need it
<JontheEchidna> jonathan@jonathan-desktop:~/gitrepos/screenie$ ldd screenie | grep -i Qt
<JontheEchidna>         libQtGui.so.4 => /usr/lib/libQtGui.so.4 (0xb763a000)
<JontheEchidna>         libQtCore.so.4 => /usr/lib/libQtCore.so.4 (0xb740c000)
<JontheEchidna> Hmm, several different .sos
<mornfall> Seems I have found the double-free problem afterall...
<JontheEchidna> I have an so.4.4
<JontheEchidna> so.4.4.1
<JontheEchidna> so.4
<JontheEchidna> and just a plain old .so
<JontheEchidna> how do I get it to link against the newest one?
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: they should be symlinks
<Riddell> mornfall: I always said you were a genius
<mornfall> :P
<JontheEchidna> they are symlinks
<JontheEchidna> so why isn't it working...
<JontheEchidna> Happens with multiple apps too
<apachelogger> Riddell: http://aplg.kollide.net/kubuntu/debdiffs/kde4bindings_4.1.0-0ubuntu2_to_ubuntu3.diff
<davmor2> Riddell: should be http://www.davmor2.co.uk/kde4.png
<apachelogger> hm, some of my keyboard keys stopped working -.-
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: uninstall kde-nightly
<JontheEchidna> aaah
<JontheEchidna> :(
<JontheEchidna> well that sucks
 * apachelogger needs to get his keyboard fixed
<JontheEchidna> would I need to recompile stuff?
<JontheEchidna> nope
<JontheEchidna> thanks apachelogger
<JontheEchidna> and idea if/when a fix for kde-nighlty could be made?
<Riddell> ah good, looks like JontheEchidna's new plasma layout worked then
<JontheEchidna> :)
<Riddell> apachelogger: what does that do?
<Riddell> seems like quite a generic binary name
<Riddell> also /usr/share/kde4/apps/pykde4/kde4.py isn't executable
<apachelogger> Riddell: indeed
 * apachelogger screwed up
<apachelogger> \sh: does pykde4 need to be executable?
<apachelogger> Riddell: shouldn't the desktop effects be turned on in k-d-s?
<apachelogger> rather than patching kdebase
<vorian> morning
<apachelogger> yo vorian
<vorian> how goes?
<mornfall> Morning.
<vorian> yo
<\sh> apachelogger: you mean pykdeuic4 ? yes
<apachelogger> [15:47:35] <jjesse> "/usr/share/kde4/apps/pykde4/kde4.py"
<apachelogger> [15:47:46] <\sh> apachelogger: please fix this for intrepid ;()
<apachelogger> \sh: ^
<apachelogger> vorian: sanity is leaving
<vorian> sanity has left?
<\sh> apachelogger: nope..this kde4.py does not need to be 755 just 644
<apachelogger> does pykdeuic4?
<\sh> it's been imported by some magic pyqt4 stuff
 * apachelogger is wondering whether pykdeuic4 is
<\sh> apachelogger: pykdeuic4 needs to be 755 because it's being executed
<vorian> DRebellion: looking now
<apachelogger> \sh: seems reasonable ;-)
 * apachelogger installs python-kde4-dev
<apachelogger> it's not right now -.-
<\sh> apachelogger: in intrepid?
<Riddell> apachelogger: it needs kdebase since that's where the test for blacklist is, k-d-s can only do a simple on or off nothing clever
<apachelogger> yeah
<\sh> apachelogger: yes..that's why I said, pls fix it..the package in the ppa seems to be more sane then intrepids one..
<apachelogger> Riddell: ok
<apachelogger> \sh: I am really wondering who made them differ that much :P
<apachelogger> \sh: why do we need to link kde4.py to usr/bin anyway?
 * apachelogger is looking at the hardy package
<\sh> apachelogger: there is no link of kde4.py to /usr/bin...
<\sh> apachelogger: pykdeuic4.py needs to be a symlink to /usr/bin/pykdeuic4
<apachelogger> true
<apachelogger> what about usr/lib/kde4/share/kde4/apps/pykde4/kde4.py usr/lib/python2.5/site-packages/PyQt4/uic/widget-plugins/kde4.py
<apachelogger> ^ from the hardy package
<\sh> apachelogger: kde4.py needs to be symlinked to /usr/lib/python2.5/site-packages/PyQt4/uic/widget-plugins/
<\sh> apachelogger: that's correct...this kde4.py is a plugin for pyqt4
<apachelogger> you know
<apachelogger> ruby > python :P
<apachelogger> even packagingwise
<\sh> apachelogger: without this, the real uic compiler of pyqt4 doesn't know about the kde4 widgets
<\sh> apachelogger: most people do it manually every time..but this issue is now an upstream issue, actually...because the old upstream tarball worked like a charm ;)
<\sh> (before it went into kde-svn)
<apachelogger> yeah, I talked with sime
<apachelogger> we came to the conclusion that cmake should create the links
<apachelogger> looking at svn it still doesn't
<\sh> apachelogger: that sounds very sane...if it's done correctly...but without pyqt4 you can't even use pykde4
<\sh> so yes
 * apachelogger fixes that god damn issue upstream
<davmor2> Riddell: sorry Lunch.  The only issue I see with layout and visuals is the white around the volume control applet
<\sh> apachelogger: it's just important that this issue is being dealt with before intrepid release
<DRebellion> vorian, great
<nixternal> good morning kubuntu!
<Riddell> why, it's nixternal
<nixternal> wasabi Riddell...how goeth your day thus far?
<nixternal> vorian: we need to get some KDE and Kubuntu swag for Ohio Linux Fest before its to late
<txwikinger> hi Riddell, nixternal
<nixternal> hiya txwikinger
<Riddell> nixternal: not bad, working hard on system-config-printer-kde at last
<nixternal> woo :)
<nixternal> well, system-config-printer for gnome doesn't pick up our office printers, so maybe I can help out once I figure out where the heck our printers even are right now
<nixternal> the HP Toolbox thing can pick them up though
<nixternal> well it picks up the HP printer but doesn't find the Xerox printer
<Riddell> I've noticed a random HP icon in my systray, not sure where that came from but I want to get rid of it
<nixternal> that is from the HP toolbox as I have seen it once
<apachelogger> \sh: whom do I poke to get an ok on my patch?
<\sh> apachelogger: for pykde4 and buildsystem? imho sime
<apachelogger> k
<Jucato> anyone tried installing kubuntu-restricted-extras on a fresh intrepid lately?
<JontheEchidna> yeah
<JontheEchidna> a few days ago
<JontheEchidna> worked ok
<Jucato> kinda strange... it wants to install a lot, like firefox ang libgnome stuff
<JontheEchidna> yeah, I noticed that
<Jucato> funky :)
<JontheEchidna> well I already had firefox so I didn't see that
<Jucato> if I use -R (or --no-install-recommends) it just installs the kubuntu-restricted-extras metapackage and nothing else
<Jucato> ah I see... kubuntu-restricted-extras just has Recommends for the stuff it needs to install...
<yuriy> maybe the java plugin recommends firefox and so on?
<yuriy> or similar for flash
<ScottK> Jucato: That's so you can remove some stuff without removing the metapackage.
<Jucato> ScottK: the problem is that on the first install of kubuntu-restricted-extras on a fresh intrepid, it will install 64 packages :)
<ScottK> Jucato: Yes.  That's how metapackages work.  It may be that some of the packages have excessive recommends.
<ScottK> That's worth looking into and fixing.
<Jucato> http://pastebin.com/m4398fd7f
<ScottK> Jucato: Definitely some recommends that need to get pared down.
 * Jucato nods
<Jucato> ScottK: does apt-get automatically install suggests as well?
<ScottK> Jucato: Not by default.
<Jucato> oh. sun-java6-plugin depends on (a) firefox
<Jucato> yep, that seems to be one of the offenders
<ScottK> I'd suggest hunting down the one that wants gksu.
<JontheEchidna> ubufox
<JontheEchidna> I think
<ScottK> Does it work with kdesudo?
 * JontheEchidna doesn't know much about ubufox
<Xand3r> apachelogger: school has started, i dont know i if i have time in the next weeks
<mornfall> Btw., what's LPIA, really? "low power x86" is all I can find.
 * ScottK restrains himself from urging people to ignore their studies.
<Riddell> mornfall: that's it, Intel's mobile device variant of x86
<ScottK> mornfall: That's pretty much it.  It's for smaller mobile devices.
<Riddell> not sure what it's marketed as in the real world
<Jucato> JontheEchidna: yeah, you're right. about ubufox
<Jucato> firefox-3.0 recommends ubufox; ubufox depends on apturl, apturl depends on synaptic etc. etc.
<mornfall> Ah, hm, interesting. http://news.cnet.com/Intels-third-stab-at-consumer-electronics/2100-1006_3-5837393.html
<yuriy> is this the Atom or something else?
<ScottK> Jucato: Then I think we need to look at ubufox and see if we can get it working on a more KDE like basis (or maybe do a KDE look equivalent as an alternate recommends).
<Jucato> ScottK: but I'm wondering why sun-java6-plugin depends on firefox
<Riddell> yuriy: that rings a bell
<Jucato> (but then again, afaik, Konqueror doesn't need the -plugin actually, only the -bin)
<yuriy> Riddell: I thinkt that's what's in the netbooks
<mornfall> FAIK (and
<mornfall> > according to [1]), Ubuntu's lpia "port" is only about compiling packages
<mornfall> > using different optimization options.
<mornfall> >
<mornfall> > [1] http://lwn.net/Articles/247003/
<Riddell> sounds about right
<DRebellion> vorian, how's monkeystudio looking?
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: could you sponsor bug 255171?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 255171 in ktorrent "new upstream release (ktorrent 3.1.2)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/255171
<JontheEchidna> (see second debdiff)
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: I'd need the new .orig
<JontheEchidna> I'll upload it
<Riddell> I wonder what the "Holsworthy Memorial Hall meetings" posting to kubuntu-users is about
<JontheEchidna> Attachment ktorrent_3.1.2+dfsg.1.orig.tar.gz added to bug.
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: looks good, uploading
<JontheEchidna> cool
<Riddell> hypercool!
<Riddell> as they say in France
<JontheEchidna> heh
<davmor2> Riddell: I love the checkers board at restart :)
<DRebellion> apachelogger, ping
<devfil> Riddell: there?
<Riddell> hi devfil
<devfil> Riddell: I'm working to kdevelop FTBFS, it build-dep on libcvsservice-dev, it should be removed, right?
<Riddell> devfil: yes I guess so, libcvsservice-dev isn't in KDE 4
<devfil> Riddell: there is another problem, python2.5 (a build-dep on kdevelop) depends on libdb4.6, kdevelop build-dep on libdb-dev (is install libdb4.7 that conflicts with libdb4.6)
<devfil> so, I should patch python2.5 or modify libdb-dev to libdb4.6-dev in build-dep?
<devfil> Riddell: maybe build-dep on libdb4.6-dev instead of libdb-dev is the best thing to do
<Riddell> devfil: why?  4.6 looks old
<Riddell> oh, you said
<devfil> it actually build-dep on 4.7
<devfil> python2.5 on 4.6
<Riddell> devfil: right, go with libdb4.6-dev for now I guess
<devfil> ok
<Riddell> 19:01 < DxOffEagle> Riddell: are you the go-to guy for the KDE4.1 packages for kubuntu? Seems like they forget to run update-mime-database...
<Riddell> 19:03 < Riddell> mm, that should be done by dh_installmime
<Riddell> note to self, or anyone else who cares to look ^^
 * Riddell out to watch X-Files film!
<Nightrose> ohhhhh Riddell - do tell what it is like when you get back ;-)
<Nightrose> have fun
<smarter> hey there
<skreechmiester> Whoot upgraded Ubuntu
<skreechmiester> Took a day :)
<_gunni_> mornfall: Did someone already tested the apt packages in your ppa?
<_gunni_> (For Hardy)
<yuriy> _gunni_: aptitude is crashing now since I installed adept and kde4 from PPA, so I wouldn't recommend it right now
<_gunni_> yuriy: ok
<_gunni_> yuriy: How about apt-get? I dont use aptitude anyways
<yuriy> umm it's acting a little weird but I don't know if that's normal
<yuriy> it's just telling me 2 packages are held back and doing nothing about it
<_gunni_> yuriy: That yould be normal
<_gunni_> If you try to install one package of this you should get dependency problems displayed
<_gunni_> I will just try myself
<_gunni_> yuriy: For me there are no held packages
<_gunni_> But aptitude crashing on upgrade, though update works with aptitude
<skreechmiester> bug 255412
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 255412 in update-manager "Could not install 'linuxz-ubuntu-modules-2.6.22-15-generic'" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/255412
<Arby> anybody around who can help me figure out why kio_sysinfo doesn't like binary files?
<Arby> if I have the files in src/about/kubuntu/images/*.png present
<Arby> I get this error when running debuild http://paste.ubuntu.com/34863/
<Arby> if I remove the images directory and remove the entry from about/kubuntu/CMakeLists that installs those files then it compiles
<Arby> looks awful but is able to compile install and run
<Arby> no idea why
<Arby> but apparently those png files require special handling
<Arby> but what and how
<mornfall> yuriy: Oh, hm. Maybe I should update aptitude there as well -- given libapt-pkg has been updated and APT is not famous for ABI compatibility.
<_gunni_> mornfall: I now can give you a little update on the packages
<_gunni_> Like yuriy said aptitude is broken, but apt-get functions, adept does not crash anymore on searching, but searching is buggy "fire" does not find firefox, but "firefox" does find it
<_gunni_> After updating sources apply button is clickable, but has no function as there are no updates
<mornfall> _gunni_: Well, there's no fire in firefox... it's a keyword-based search. You don't expect google to turn up firefox when you google for fire, do you?
<_gunni_> In "details" only installed files work
<mornfall> Indeed, that's not really a bug but missing features. I'll remove the tabs before final.
<_gunni_> mornfall: well, in the old adept you start typing, and it started search, so i was used to
<mornfall> (Unless I receive patches to implement them, that is.)
<coreymon77> hi everybody!
<coreymon77> im home!
<_gunni_> mornfall: So thats the status for me now in hardy
<coreymon77> anyone miss me?
<_gunni_> Did not try upgrade yet, as there are no upgrades yes
<mornfall> _gunni_: K, thanks for the report.
<Nightrose> heya coreymon77 :)
<Nightrose> what have you been up to?
<coreymon77> hey
<coreymon77> im back
<coreymon77> ive been in israel
<coreymon77> trip
<coreymon77> just got home earlier today
<coreymon77> 5 weeks
<Nightrose> nice
<skreechmiester> shalom
<coreymon77> you to
<coreymon77> o
<coreymon77> its alright, everyone can calm down now, im back
<coreymon77> :)
<coreymon77> ;)
 * skreechmiester hyperventilates
<mornfall> ...
<_gunni_> mornfall: Just one additional comment: As the search box is find-as-you-type, in my opinion its not clear, that "fire" does not find firefox
<mornfall> _gunni_: Dunno. We'll see if additional comments appear on that.
<mornfall> I actually dislike partial matches, because they pollute the search badly in other cases.
<mornfall> And compromising valid results for fire getting to firefox sounds as a bad decision to me.
<_gunni_> If for everyone else its ok, its ok for me, just my thoughts on it. Additionally its because old adept handled it like this
<mornfall> Yes, I understand. But the search is very different now.
<mornfall> It's also gotten much faster and accurate as a result. :)
<_gunni_> Yes, much faster. Old adept was kinda slow at this point
<JontheEchidna> That's one of my favorite 3.0 features, speed.
<mornfall> JontheEchidna: Are there any others? *wink*
<_gunni_> btw. does someone know a kde4 package with very few lines of code, to look at for learning how to hack kde?
<_gunni_> Maybe a little application, not a lib for the start
<skreechmiester> I shoudl install adept :(
<mornfall> Just pleaaase don't look at adept. ; - )
<skreechmiester> Ha ha
<skreechmiester> it's intrepid only?
<mornfall> skreechmiester: Hardy, Interpid, Debian.
<mornfall> Intrepid*
<mornfall> (A very persistent typo.)
<skreechmiester> mornfall: That's what DBUS is for
<JontheEchidna> mornfall: The GUI is also much more straightforward
<_gunni_> skreechmiester: But on hardy it breaks aptitude, now (just a warning), apt-get will work
<skreechmiester> What's aptitude ^_^
<mornfall> _gunni_: Oh, can you try updating? It might have new aptitude in there.
<skreechmiester> I got over that once i didn't need the tui
<mornfall> _gunni_: Which hopefully won't crash anymore.
<JontheEchidna> adept3 has been much better about crashes :P
<mornfall> Good. Beta has even more fixes in that department already.
<_gunni_> Ups, crash on upgrade ... but were just some xine packages, aptitude not there
<mornfall> Duh.
<mornfall> What kind of crash?
<_gunni_> http://pastebin.com/m4a55cee0
<mornfall> Extremely weird.
<mornfall> Hardy hates me.
<mornfall> _gunni_: Can you run in gdb and get a backtrace?
<_gunni_> Downloading packages seem to run, but right after that it crashes
<_gunni_> I dont know if i have the skill for that but i can try
<mornfall> sudo gdb --args adept
<mornfall> r
<mornfall> when it crashes, type: bt
<mornfall> paste all of it, then
<_gunni_> Lol, now it dows not crash, but dont upgrade also
<mornfall> Uhm...
<_gunni_> Wait, i will try once more
<_gunni_> mornfall: So, crashes only on exit now: http://pastebin.com/m7be51a0b ,but does not do the upgrade
<mornfall> What'd you mean, does not do the upgrade?
<mornfall> The exit crash is known and probably fixed already.
<_gunni_> Pressing "upgrade" it shows the upgradable packages, pressing "apply changes" does download the packages, but not installing them
<mornfall> Does it say anything in the GUI?
<mornfall> Seems to be a problem with debconf of some sort.
<mornfall> yuriy: Does Adept work for you on hardy? Especially installation/removal/upgrades?
<yuriy> haven't actually had a chance to test it since upgrading to 4.1 took a while, I'll try now
<_gunni_> mornfall: "Building dependency tree" ... "Reading State information" .." The operation finished successful ..."
<mornfall> _gunni_: Quite interesting.
<_gunni_> Right after that i can press upgrade again, and apply the same changes, as no changes were made
<yuriy> mornfall: well for starters I can't launch it as root because sudo is broken for kde4 on hardy
<mornfall> Ahw.
<_gunni_> yuriy: For me it works with sudo, kdesu and kdesudo ...
<mornfall> Although that part seems to work for _gunni_ ...
<yuriy> _gunni_: kdesudo gives me command not found
<_gunni_> Oh, you have to give the complete path to adept
<yuriy> oh right, I knew that
<_gunni_> kdesudo /usr/lib/kde4/bin/adept
 * yuriy is tired of debugging
<yuriy> mornfall: I did notice that it tries to create the xapian index when not launched as root
<mornfall> yuriy: Hmm, indeed. I should probably fix that.
<_gunni_> mornfall: Have the crash again, now i try to get a backtrace
<smarter> Riddell: hi, I've made a fix for gpm ftbfs on lp:~kubuntu-members/guidance/powermanager-ubuntu (not tested, I don't have a pbuilder on my eee)
<mornfall> _gunni_: There's something wrong with dpkg-preconfigure invocation -- and that means debconf trouble. But I have no idea why. :|
<_gunni_> http://pastebin.com/m44e38903
<smarter> Riddell: use bzr diff -r10..11 to get a nice debdiff ;)
 * smarter disconnects
<_gunni_> _gunni_: MAybe the backtrace can help at the crash
<mornfall> _gunni_: Wow. Pretty obscure.
<_gunni_> mornfall of course ... i dont talk to myself usual
<yuriy> ok it runs with sudo but not kdesudo
<mornfall> _gunni_: Could you try to run it in valgrind?
<mornfall> Looks like some nasty corruption is going on somewhere.
<yuriy> crashed when I clicked on a tag
 * yuriy needs to get debugging symbols
<_gunni_> mornfall: Just for the protocol: starting with sudo, adept gets my color scheme, starting with kdesu or kdesudo it stays grey
<_gunni_> mornfall: I dont know valgrind, is it like gdb?
<mornfall> _gunni_: Not really. Just run sudo valgrind /path/to/adept
<mornfall> _gunni_: When it finishes, paste the output. It could be quite long though.
<mornfall> It'll be quite slow.
 * _gunni_ is installing valgrind
 * yuriy would love a valgrind that makes the application not more than 5 times slower
<mornfall> yuriy: Well, have you tried adept 2.1 in valgrind? 3.0 is a breeze.
<_gunni_> yuriy: The crash you have could be because of old packages, had that crash yesterday
<mornfall> 30 minute startup under callgrind.
<_gunni_> mornfall: Should i try to reproduce the crash in valgrind?
<mornfall> _gunni_: Yes, that would be great.
<mornfall> It might not crash in valgrind, but it can still give the crash info.
<_gunni_> Bingo, did crash on first try :)
<yuriy> mornfall: only thing I've used valgrind on is the raytracer I was working on for class last year, so that was with the program *normally* using all of a CPU and then some
<mornfall> Ah. Yeah, painful.
<_gunni_> mornfall: http://pastebin.com/m37bcb7f3
<mornfall> Wow, that's some pretty bad shit going on.
<mornfall> But at least, it's a null pointer dereference.
<mornfall> In allocator. Great.
<mornfall> Without apparent corruption before.
<Riddell> smarter: you don't seem to have pushed your changes to that branch
<JontheEchidna> oh em gee!
<JontheEchidna> http://blog.vlad1.com/2008/05/06/well-isnt-that-qt
 * JontheEchidna feels tingly downloading the source
<mornfall> :)
<JontheEchidna> I just hope it doesn't die
<devfil> Riddell: there?
<Riddell> hi devfil
<devfil> Riddell: can you take a look at https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdevelop/+bug/255458 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 255458 in kdevelop "kdevelop FTBFS in intrepid" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Riddell> ooh
<Riddell> devfil: groovy, uploaded
<devfil> thanks
<Riddell> Nightrose: not a single alien in the x-files film
<yuriy> Riddell: was is at as bad as I've read?
<yuriy> *was it as
<Riddell> yuriy: much like a run of the mill tv episode
<Riddell> but without much spookyness
#kubuntu-devel 2008-08-07
<Riddell> any volunteers to take charge of next week's alpha?
<jtechidna> Hmm, what color are we using for Done in the Todo list?
<jtechidna> Currently on the Kickoff changes, we have all the apps we wanted as favorites
<jtechidna> and I've just committed a fix so that changing tabs requires a click
<jtechidna> I only see the ability to show the names of the applications in KMenu, not kickoff
<jtechidna> and I assume that changing the back arrow to breadcrumbs would take some work. You might want to look at Lancelot if you want something like that
<yuriy> jtechidna: green? I guess nothing's done yet hence the question?
<yuriy> actually, let's go for lightgreen, same as for hug days
<jtechidna> ok
<jtechidna> wiki is being slooow
<vorian> nixternal_: yes, we do!
<vorian> nixternal_: any ideas on where we might be able to get some kubuntu cd's?
 * vorian looks around
<nixternal_> vorian: ask JR about that...I am in contact about getting a KDE event box as well
 * nixternal_ beds
<nixternal_> g'nite
<xevious-> where could i download the version upgrade tool manually (to upgrade 7.10 to 8.04)? my system just crashed midway through an upgrade and rebooted and the upgrade tool was removed from /tmp
<xevious-> i think it'll continue fine if i can get that upgrade tool
<xevious-> sorry i'll do my own tech support
<Nightrose> Riddell: no aliens? OMG ;-)
 * Nightrose will watch it anyway though
<Tonio__> Riddell: hey
<Tonio__> Riddell: is kde4 running desktop files in /etc/xdg/autostart ?
<Tonio__> Riddell: that's for the kdebluetooth autostart for gnome/xfce
<gnomefreak> where is desktop config in kde4 in intrepid?
<gnomefreak> i cant find it :(
<Tonio__> gnomefreak desktop config ?
<Tonio__> gnomefreak: is systemsettings/desktop ?
<gnomefreak> Tonio__: i think so. let me check with him again to make sure
<gnomefreak> mattik > gnomefreak: I think you use gnome :) But do you  remeber where is file where I have to change Desktop  to Työpöytä. It's under .kde maybe?
<gnomefreak> i cant find it in ~/.kde  or ~/.kde4
<gnomefreak> kde4 is pretty much empty for some reason
<Tonio_> to change the folder corresponding to your desktop file ?
<Tonio_> desktop folder, sorry ?
<Tonio_> that was previously in kcontrol/default dirs
<Tonio_> I don't know if that still exists
<Tonio_> gnomefreak: got it :)
<Jucato> System Settings -> About Me -> Paths
<Tonio_> systemsettings/about me
<Tonio_> arf
<Jucato> :P
<gnomefreak> thanks ;) im waiting for his responce
 * gnomefreak cant type
<Tonio_> Jucato: that shouldn't feet in "about me" to be honnest
<Jucato> Tonio_: KDE 4 was just following Kubuntu's lead :)
<Tonio_> Jucato: btw, how to change name, email etc... ? I can't see that in "about me"
<Jucato> About Me -> Password & User Account ?
<Tonio_> Jucato: I don't have that with intrepid
<Tonio_> about me leads to default path directly
<Jucato> uh oh
<Tonio_> Jucato: do you have intrepid ?
<Tonio_> that can be a bug :)
<Jucato> could be. I'll check
<Tonio_> k
 * Jucato was just doing from memor y:P
<Riddell> Tonio_: it should use autostart
<Jucato> Tonio_: I have it here
<Jucato> Tonio_: can you try "kcmshell4 kcm_useraccount"?
<Tonio_> Riddell: yep, but in /usr/share or /etc/xdg ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: I remember we patched kde3 for this
<Tonio_> Riddell: kdebluetooth kde4 uploaded
<Tonio_> Jucato: desktop file not found
<Tonio_> Jucato: the file is in the kdepasswd package
<Tonio_> Riddell: shoudln't we install that one by default ?
<gnomefreak> he said thanks it was what he was looking for
<Riddell> Tonio_: either
<Tonio_> Riddell: ok
<Tonio_> Riddell: shouldn't jubuntu-desktop install kdepasswd ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: beeing able to change my settings (name, email...) is important imho
<Jucato> mine's installed
<Jucato> although.. my upgrade from hardy to intrepid was less than... smooth :)
<Riddell> Tonio_: apt-cache rdepends suggets that it does
<Tonio_> hum......
<Tonio_> argh.....amarok-kde4 removed my kubuntu-desktop.....
<Tonio_> Riddell: then maybe kubuntu-desktop should just recommend amarok-kde3 :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: any opinion on this ?
<Riddell> Tonio_: it does
<Tonio_> hum then I don't understand why my kubuntu-desktop has gone....
<Tonio_> Riddell: sorry for the stupid question then ;)
<Riddell> installing amarok-kde4 doesn't remove kubuntu-desktop here
<Tonio_> weird.... well I got my all dpkg broken 2 days ago, that may explain :)
<Tonio_> I had to do a :
<Tonio_> dpkg -l | cut -d" " -f3 | sudo xargs apt-get -y --force-all --reinstall
<Tonio_> Riddell: the kind of command that frightens quite a bit :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: fyi, kdebluetooth4 currently doesn't support the bluetooth:/ protocol
<Tonio_> Riddell: btw since we don't have konqueror-kde3, that didn't either work with intrepid and the old kdebluetooth
<Tonio_> Riddell: so I replaced the package directly, since all other features are there and do work
<Jucato> Tonio_: I don't think kdeblue4 has bluetooth:/ implemented yet
<Tonio_> Jucato: it doesn't
<Tonio_> Jucato: but that was broken with kdebluetooth-kde3 and konqueror-kde4 btw :)
<Tonio_> Jucato: so going with the kde4 version will not break any feature
<Jucato> Tonio_: yeah, I don't think you can use kde3 kioslaves in konqueror4 :)
<Tonio_> Jucato: so let's go with kbluetooth4
<Riddell> Tonio_: groovy
<Tonio_> Riddell: uploaded, should be in the archives today
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'll check the svn regularly to make sure we have the bluetooth ioslave ready for the release
<Riddell> mornfall: comment for you http://www.kdedevelopers.org/node/3597#comment-7921
<mornfall> No, it's not done automatically yet. But we, as of alpha6, keep the information tidy.
<devfil> Riddell: there?
<Riddell> hi devfil
<devfil> Riddell: can you upload http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/35048/ please?
<mornfall> It's high time to get breakfast. I've been hacking on darcs for 9 hours I guess.
<gnomefreak> how do you add search in konq?
<gnomefreak> s/search/web search
<Riddell> devfil: excellent, thanks
<Riddell> devfil: I think smarter already did that but he failed to push it to the branch, so your win :)
<devfil> Riddell: ;)
<vorian> gnomefreak: install kong-plugins
<gnomefreak> i did thanks
<vorian> :)
<vorian> actually, it would be konq
 * vorian looks at kong
<vorian> morning anyhow
<Tonio_> Riddell: http://wiki.mozilla.org/User:Pjohnsen/MozillaQtBuild
<Tonio_> Riddell: a friend of mine, mozilla developper, told me that's supposed to be stable and working...
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'm testing
<Riddell> Tonio_: JontheEchidna was going to try that yesterday
<Tonio_> Riddell: hehe, okay
<JontheEchidna> I did too
<JontheEchidna> ^_^
<yuriy> and?
<JontheEchidna> It needs a lot of work
<Riddell> we want screenshots
<JontheEchidna> ok :P
<JontheEchidna> http://i31.photobucket.com/albums/c355/Woremar/ffqt.jpg
<JontheEchidna> default theme has no icons for back/forward/home buttons
<JontheEchidna> tabs look a bit messed up too
<yuriy> those can be gotten from apachelogger's theme
<JontheEchidna> yeah
<JontheEchidna> that's what I ended up doing
<Riddell> that seems to work
<JontheEchidna> but typing in the search box at addons.mozilla.org causes a crash :P
<Riddell> details
<JontheEchidna> I reported it at https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=449512
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 449512 in Widget: Qt "Firefox-Qt crashes when typing in searchbox" [Normal,New]
<JontheEchidna> Oh, and the only way to make things like the "File" or "Edit" menu go away is to select something from the menu
<JontheEchidna> https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=449575
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 449575 in Widget: Qt "Menus steal focus hard in Qt port" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<JontheEchidna> plus it won't compile with gcc 4.3.1
<JontheEchidna> but on the plus side
<JontheEchidna> Qt widgets in webpages look nice
<Tonio_> well if it is just a matter of theme, that's easilly fixable
<JontheEchidna> and it uses the Qt open file dialog
<JontheEchidna> ^_^
<JontheEchidna> KDE's is better, but it's a start
<yuriy> ah, so still no decent open with application dialog then?
<JontheEchidna> eh, Qt's is tolerable
<JontheEchidna> it doesn't do all that crap that makes me mad at gtk's
<JontheEchidna> hopefully it gets in to shape for Firefox 3.1
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: how do you generate the configure file ?
<nixternal> mornin'
<JontheEchidna> you need a ~/.mozconfig file
<JontheEchidna> and autotools123
<JontheEchidna> be warned that it fails to compile with gcc 4.3
<JontheEchidna> or maybe it was autoconf123 or something...
<JontheEchidna> adept to the rescue here.
<JontheEchidna> autoconf2.13
<yuriy> KDE4 kdebluetooth :O
<yuriy> yes!
<yuriy> now to only get rid of knm...
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: I get a hudge bunch of issues with any autoconf version
<JontheEchidna> oh
<JontheEchidna> and after you install autoconf2.13
<JontheEchidna> do a make -f client.mk
<apachelogger> yuriy: my theme is based on the offical theme, so I guess it would happen eitherway ;-)
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: /home/tonio/Bureau/temp/mozilla-qt/configure: 791: Syntax error: word unexpected (expecting ")")
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: did you saw that one ?
<JontheEchidna> nope
<Tonio_> hum....... intrepid ?
<JontheEchidna> yes
<Tonio_> ***BUG in Autoconf--please report*** AC_ARG_VAR
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: I have a bunch of issues like that one when performing the autoconf
<JontheEchidna> o.o
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: which mozconfig did you use ?
<JontheEchidna> I copied an pasted mine from a wiki page, let me see if I can find it
<Tonio_> http://wiki.mozilla.org/User:Pjohnsen/MozillaQtBuild
<Tonio_> I suspect that one ?
<JontheEchidna> yes
<Tonio_> well then I must say I don't understanf
<Tonio_> a friend of mine has the exact same issue...
 * nixternal kicks vorian in the shin for not putting digikam-kde4 into the PPA for us Hardy users
<apachelogger> it is hot hot hot
<Riddell> good, I'm wanting a nice sunny week for akademy
<Riddell> spose I should look up what time I'm leaving at some point
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: did you have to manually link gcc to gcc-4.2 ?
<JontheEchidna> I just used the binary
<JontheEchidna> <.<
 * apachelogger should organize the travel to froscon
<Tonio_> k
<JontheEchidna> Oh and btw, adept3 doesn't work when launched with kdesudo
<nixternal> vorian: you need to add cmake to the depends on digikam-kde4
<apachelogger> Riddell: btw, gstreamer backend still doesn't start
<apachelogger> ...phonon's that is ;-)
<Riddell> apachelogger: doesn't start?
<apachelogger> Riddell: well, phonon complains about not being able to access the device
<apachelogger> and throws Object::connect: No such signal Phonon::Gstreamer::MediaObject::availableSubtitlesChanged()
<apachelogger> Object::connect: No such signal Phonon::Gstreamer::MediaObject::availableAudioChannelsChanged()
<apachelogger> to stdin
<Riddell> apachelogger: does the xine backend work better?
<apachelogger> stdout even
<apachelogger> Riddell: yes
<apachelogger> where better is - it works
<Riddell> sound doesn't seem to work for me at all
<Riddell> apachelogger: guess we should change to that then, makes it consistent with amarok1 too
<apachelogger> yes
<Riddell> apachelogger: in #kde-devel I was discussing with eean about how to get video working with compositing on
<Riddell> we need to change phonon-xine to use x11 rather than xv I believe
<apachelogger> shouldn't xine autodetect?
 * apachelogger doesn't remember issues with video and compositing
<Riddell> dunno
<apachelogger> Riddell: works here
<apachelogger> on intel
<Riddell> apachelogger: with xine?
<apachelogger> yes
<Riddell> so it does
<Riddell> well that settles is, out with gstreamer!
<apachelogger> fedora 10 doesn't work that well in vbox ... first time, since I left suse, that I see a kernel panic ;-)
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> Riddell: I think xine's colors might be a bit screwed up
<Riddell> xine or phonon-xine?
<nixternal> http://www.flickr.com/photos/nixternal/sets/72157606595255611/ <- pictures of the tornado damange by my house
<apachelogger> Riddell: phonon-xine actually
<apachelogger> xine is using xshm and shows the colors right
<apachelogger> phonon-xine however messes with the colors
<apachelogger> or maybe it's dragonplayer
 * apachelogger checks
<apachelogger> seems to be phonon
<apachelogger> very strange though
<apachelogger> it definitely worked at some point
<apachelogger> http://aplg.kollide.net/screencasts/mountmanager.ogv
<apachelogger> Tonio_: ^
<Riddell> nixternal: breezy
<Serega__> hey guys
<Riddell> apachelogger: what's that?
<Riddell> hi Serega__
<nixternal> Riddell: just a bit :)
<Serega__> after recent update I got weird keyboard behavior, does anybody know something about this issue? :)
<Serega__> arrow keys don't work
<apachelogger> Riddell: a qt based fstab manager
<apachelogger> maybe we can get the upstream author to make it KDE and write a kcm
<Riddell> apachelogger: that would be good
<JontheEchidna> brb, rebooting
<Tonio_> apachelogger: wat do you use to play this ?
<Tonio_> apachelogger: is it http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php/MountManager?content=76502 ?
<apachelogger> Tonio_: yes
<Tonio_> apachelogger: ok
<apachelogger> Tonio_: any ogg capable player
<Tonio_> apachelogger: dragonplayer fails to play it :)
<apachelogger> works here :P
<Tonio_> hu ?
<apachelogger> Tonio_: just download and rename to .ogg
<apachelogger> then it should work for sure
 * apachelogger needs to change the desktop file
<Tonio_> apachelogger: doesn't ;)
<apachelogger> ohhh
<apachelogger> Tonio_: intrepid?
<Tonio_> apachelogger: yes, with phonon-xine backend
<apachelogger> are you sure it's xine?
<Tonio_> apachelogger: how to ?
<apachelogger> check in systemsettings
<Tonio_> apachelogger: can't find anything related to phonon in systemsettings
<Tonio_> where ?
<apachelogger> even devs have the issue
<apachelogger> Tonio_: at the top there is a searchbar :P
<apachelogger> once you wrote "phon" the sound icon is left over
<apachelogger> and that is where phonon gets configured ;-)
<Tonio_> so stupid.......... why "sound ?
<apachelogger> because it is for sound primarily I guess
<Tonio_> apachelogger: it is xine
<Tonio_> apachelogger: can be due to my video driver btw
<Tonio_> I use the opensource radeon
<apachelogger> probably that
<apachelogger> omg
<apachelogger> tere is a gigantic fly
<apachelogger> and when I say gigantic, I really mean gigantic
<apachelogger> and ugly
 * apachelogger shudders
<mornfall> apachelogger: Gigantic? 10cm? :P
<apachelogger> at least
<mornfall> Wee.
 * apachelogger doesn't even want to look at it
<mornfall> Run!
<apachelogger> but it is eating the table, so...
<mornfall> Run for life!
 * apachelogger gets his sonic screwdriver
<apachelogger> take that!
<apachelogger> waaaah
<apachelogger> now it's eating my arm
 * apachelogger runs
<mornfall> : - )
<apachelogger> that was pretty awful :S
<mornfall> apachelogger: Have you tested Adept yet?
<apachelogger> mornfall: more like - "took a look at it"
<mornfall> Maybe the fly was a warning.
<mornfall> You should, really. ; - )
<Tonio_> brb...
<apachelogger> will do
<apachelogger> apparently time for dinner now
<mornfall> Enjoy.
<apachelogger> thx
 * apachelogger throws the laptop away
<mornfall> Hopefully it's fly-free.
 * Serega searches for anybody who experienced disabled arrow keys
<yuriy> me!
<yuriy> seems to be fixed now though after a reboot
<JontheEchidna> works fine here
<yuriy> Serega: it was interacting weirdly with keyboard layouts, but works now after updating last night and rebooting
<Serega> yuriy: heh, interesting, I'm up to date now and have rebooted twice :) please point me where to dig for the roots of problem if you know
<yuriy> sorry, no ideas, I was glad it solved itself
<yuriy> Serega: however if you unplug the keyboard and plug it back in, arrow keys work, but changing keyboard layouts does not
<yuriy> Serega: then if you apply any changes in the keyboard layouts config, that works but arrow keys don't
<yuriy> рад что теперь не надо выклучать клавиатуру что-бы так пичатать
<yuriy> Serega: (так.. опять нужно писать учиться)
<Riddell> testers wanted http://www.kubuntu.org/~jriddell/tmp/system-config-printer-kde_0.10_all.deb
<JontheEchidna> oh hey, I never reconfig'd the printer when I installed intrepid
<JontheEchidna> this would be a good time to do it
<JontheEchidna> configured the printer ok
<JontheEchidna> printing the testpage
<JontheEchidna> btw, <3 the new gdebi
<Riddell> yay
<JontheEchidna> I wonder how windows printer sharing will work ...
<Riddell> you can add an smb printer if you know the URL (no browsing yet)
<Riddell> ipp printers should just show up to cups
<digistyl3> anyone knows where are systemsettings modules installed?
<Riddell> /usr/lib/kde4/
<Serega__> yuriy: lol, thanks :)
<Serega__> damn... are that netsplits?
<yuriy> Serega: no, I think it's just you
<Serega> yuriy: do you mean intermittent connection on my side?
<yuriy> yeah
<Serega> doh!
<Serega> :)
<digistyl3> Riddell: thanks, but i'm looking for a kde3 module, disk & filesystems
<Riddell> digistyl3: dpkg -L kde-guidance
<digistyl3> thank, didn't know it had to start with "kcm_" :)
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: did it do anything?
<JontheEchidna> oh, I couldn't find the printer
<Riddell> what you need is one of these nifty printer auto-install features :)
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: well does it run at least?
<JontheEchidna> does what run?
<Riddell> system-config-printer-kde
<JontheEchidna> oh, yeah it does
<Riddell> good good
<JontheEchidna> I used it to configure my local printer
<yuriy> JontheEchidna: a printer is a pretty big object to lose
<JontheEchidna> :P
<JontheEchidna> I'm hacking on it to give the apply and revert buttons icons
<JontheEchidna> once s-c-p-kde is "done" it'd nice to get a pykde port too...
<Riddell> I was actually thinking of doing that tonight
<Riddell> but now I'm distracted by network-manager breaking
<JontheEchidna> heh, plugins don't work too well with firefox-qt
<Serega> wow, kwin eats much CPU even on idle input :-\
<yuriy> plasma in 4.1 is still eating memory :-\
<JontheEchidna> memleak?
<yuriy> probably, though not as bad as in 4.0 I think
<yuriy> and kwin is using a lot of CPU now too, that didn't happen before
<yuriy> Xorg eating memory like crazy as usual
<yuriy> and it's all probably nvidia bugs
<Serega> heh, I have leaving my KDE4.1 desktop for days and it was quite stable at the finish
<Serega> maybe due to low quantity of plasma widgets
<yuriy> I don't have anything other than a clock and the default things on the panel, and the lock/log out widget
<Serega> 2 more than me :)
<JontheEchidna> according to ksysguard plasma is taking 7.8 MB memory and 18 MB shared memory
<Serega> damn... I'm totally confused: arrow keys work in twm as well for xterm and konsole, in KDE4.1 neither for konsole nor xterm, but xev utility SHOWS keypresses
<jcastro> apachelogger: around?
<lontra> i'm sorry for posting this in two places but i think that place may be the more appropriate channel so ... will it be supported to upgrade from 8.04 to 8.10 with the kde 4.1 packages from the PPA?
<JontheEchidna> The transition should go smoothly
<JontheEchidna> since the packages have the same names as those in the official hardy repos
<yuriy> JontheEchidna: I think that'll take some work... right now I'm pretty sure you have to remove all hardy kde4 packages to upgrade
<vorian> hmmm
<JontheEchidna> well it shouldn't be different than using the 4.0.x packages from hardy or hardy backports
<vorian> more transitional packages neede will be
<lontra> so ultimately my best bet for the smoothest transition possible would be to use the kde3 packages?
<ScottK> That's the official upgrade patch, so my guess would be yes.
<lontra> ScottK: thanks ... i can wait till october for kde4 ;)
<\sh> Riddell: I just tested qbzr (intrepid) on hardy with kde4.1 ppa .. works...uploaded to the ppa just now
<Riddell> \sh: why not test for backports?
<ScottK> Riddell: I really would like to se the entire thing moved to backports.
<ScottK> The whole unsigned repository + DNS cache poisoning thing gives me the willies.
<JontheEchidna> http://i31.photobucket.com/albums/c355/Woremar/lancelot.jpg
<JontheEchidna> if revu was working....
<JontheEchidna> for me
<JontheEchidna> I'd upload plasmoid-lancelot there
<Serega> cool
<awry> can anyone confirm a bug in kfontview-1.1 (kde-4.1) on hardy?
<awry> it doesn't render any fonts for me :(
<JontheEchidna> oh, that's what was wrong. I needed to have it use ftp
<digistyl3> JontheEchidna: that looks cool :)
<JontheEchidna> digistyl3: actually the author is going to do a new theme: http://ivan.fomentgroup.org/blog/2008/08/07/lancelot-3in1/
<digistyl3> awry: you mean the default font viewer application in kde 4.1?
<awry> digistyl3: yes
<awry> if i double click on a truetype or opentype font
<awry> the font viewer pops up and displays nothing
<awry> it doesn't render the font
<awry> but if i open the same font in the font viewer from 3.5.9, it works as expected
<awry> likewise, dolphin displays a blank preview in the preview pane
<digistyl3> it doesn't seem to crash here
<awry> it doesn't crash for me either
<awry> it just doesn't display anything
<digistyl3> i mean it doesn't display blanks ;)
<awry> huh
<digistyl3> do you know anyone who had the same problem?
<awry> no, that's why i'm asking here before filing a bug ;)
<awry> maybe i'm missing a lib/pkg
<awry> but all deps/suggests for kde-workspace-bin are installed...
<digistyl3> i heard about some font related problems, but the source of the problem was in fact ubuntu, not kde 4.1, but it's strange that it works with kde3's viewer, and not with kde4's
<Serega> yuriy: ping?
<JontheEchidna> vorian: I reuploaded plasmoid-flickr.
<JontheEchidna> Oh, and you can't do watches on kde-look stuff
<yuriy> Serega: pong
<JontheEchidna> unless that prefix on all the downloads isn't random...
<awry> digistyl3: yeah, i wouldn't be surprised if it's a packaging or build problem
<Serega> yuriy: could you please confirm bug #255861
<Serega> ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 255861 in ubuntu "arrow keys don't work intrepid" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/255861
 * Serega hugs ubottu
<JontheEchidna> Oh, well it still doesn't come in a form that could be watched
<yuriy> Serega: no, as I said, it works for me now
<apachelogger> jcastro: hi
<Serega> ah...
<yuriy> is it behaving the same way as I described?
<jcastro> apachelogger: hi, when you ask someone to file a bug upstream, can you mention it to them to link the bug with "Also affects project" instead of just putting the URL in the comments?
<jcastro> apachelogger: it helps me track how well we link bugs upstream if there's a task created vs. just a link in the comments.
<Serega> yuriy: I should try to unplug and plug my keyboard, right?
<apachelogger> jcastro: I regulary walk through the kde bugs and add th URLs, but I guess a bit of education for the crowds can't be bad :)
<jcastro> apachelogger: yeah that would help out alot.
<yuriy> Serega: yeah
<jcastro> apachelogger: once we get +upstreamreport fixed up it'll all make sense and then it'll be obvious to people what to do
<jcastro> (heh)
 * Serega wonders PS/2 keyboard plug can be detected by OS...
<apachelogger> jcastro: cool
<Serega> yuriy: no changes :(
<Serega> sorry
<Serega> looks like it is not the same
 * apachelogger looks
 * apachelogger pokes yuriy
<SolarWar> hey apachelogger, thanks for advocating my package (http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=qlix) - I have made the recommended changes, please re-advocate when you have a chance (hope i'm not being too persistent :) )
<SolarWar> woops
<SolarWar> i'm too late!
 * SolarWar weeps gently in a corner
 * Serega sorrows about his qsynth package :(
<SolarWar> is it on revu?
<Serega> SolarWar: yep. I was pointed to the Debian mentors, they're silent
<Serega> I have rebuilt qsynth package from scratch
<SolarWar> i don't see it on revu's listings :-/
<Nightrose> SolarWar: ^
<Nightrose> ;-)
<SolarWar> hey apachelogger, thanks for advocating my package (http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=qlix) - I have made the recommended changes, please re-advocate when you have a chance (hope i'm not being too persistent :) )
<SolarWar> i should've waited
<SolarWar> now it looks like i'm stalking him
<Nightrose> *lol* you are right? :P
<Nightrose> no need to hide it
<Nightrose> we are all stalking apachelogger
<Nightrose> cause he's such a cute guy ;-)
<SolarWar> hah!
<apachelogger> stalkers!
<apachelogger> omg
<SolarWar> you need a new identity
<SolarWar> and a pair of mustache-glasses
<apachelogger> right
<apachelogger> https://edge.launchpad.net/~we-love-harald
<apachelogger> ^ my stalker group :P
 * apachelogger is wondering whether he already wrote his question
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> yuriy: is there a reason we don't link all kde packages to KDE as upstream project instead of creating new lp projects for every package?
<JontheEchidna> bah, why isn't lancelot showing up in revu....?
<apachelogger> because we don't wanna revu it? :P
<JontheEchidna> :P
<JontheEchidna> I dput it half an hour ago
<JontheEchidna> btw what happened to the revu mailing list?
<apachelogger> picard fired stupid blue torpedo thingies at it
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: could you revu plasmoid-flickr?
 * Serega got really tired w/o arrow keys
 * Serega whimpers
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: you know
<apachelogger> I do
<apachelogger> groupies have higher revu priority than non-groupies :P
<JontheEchidna> :P
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: drop debian/cdbs
<apachelogger> and use the one in cdbs instead
<JontheEchidna> wait, what?
<yuriy> apachelogger: don't know, wasn't me. Riddell ?
<yuriy> Serega: :-\
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: master Riddell moved that stuff to the cdbs package
<apachelogger> so you can remove the debian/cdbs stuff
<JontheEchidna> cool
<JontheEchidna> so a build-dep on cdbs should automagically get the stuff it needs?
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: well, you need to change the include in debian/rules
<apachelogger> but other than that - yes
<JontheEchidna> what would I change it to?
<apachelogger> *shrug*
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: take a look at pimlibs
<JontheEchidna> kk
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: and make libplasma-dev a versioned build-dep
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: s/KDE4/KDE 4/g
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: section: kde IMHO
<JontheEchidna> oops
<JontheEchidna> wasn't supposed to be utils
<apachelogger> *testbuildering*
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: looks goodly otherwise
<JontheEchidna> k, reuploading then
<apachelogger> Nightrose: do you have the deb yet? :P
<apachelogger> plasmoid-flickr
<Nightrose> nope
<apachelogger> Nightrose: http://aplg.kollide.net/tmp/plasmoid-flickr_0.1-0ubuntu1_i386.deb
<apachelogger> Y. M. C. A.
 * apachelogger is singing
<apachelogger> :P
<Nightrose> :P
<JontheEchidna> :P
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: do you want to go through plasmoid-previewer as well?
<JontheEchidna> It still has licensing issues
<JontheEchidna> upstream licensing issues
<apachelogger> still no response?
 * apachelogger also notes that this doesn't prevent packaging improvements ;-)
<JontheEchidna> nope
<JontheEchidna> It's in playground though
<apachelogger> oh well
 * apachelogger moves out for fixing
<JontheEchidna> oh, I know why plasmoid-lancelot never showed up
<JontheEchidna> I tried uploading the wrong file
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: http://websvn.kde.org/?view=rev&revision=843803
<apachelogger> edit the orig.tar.gz and add the copying
<apachelogger> mention in the changelog that you did that
<apachelogger> and that it also got added to upstream's SVN
<JontheEchidna> ok
<apachelogger> section: kde
<apachelogger> version for libplasma-dev
<apachelogger> I wouldn't mention the KParts
<apachelogger> it really doesn't matter to a user how it works as long as it works ;-)
<apachelogger> line 4 in copyright exceeds 80 chars
<apachelogger> drop debian/cdbs as well
<JontheEchidna> having a kde svn account certainly has it's advantages ;-)
<apachelogger> ha!
<apachelogger>   pbuilder-satisfydepends-dummy: Depends: cbds which is a virtual package.
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna:  :P
#kubuntu-devel 2008-08-08
<apachelogger> nice typo though
<JontheEchidna> lol
<JontheEchidna> dyslexics untie!
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: drop debian/cdbs from lancelot
<kduser> JontheEchidna: That's bad speelers untie!!!
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: libplasma-dev is a dep of kdebase-workspace-dev
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: is that a problem?
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: no, but one unnecessary dep making the control file crowded :P
<JontheEchidna> oh
<JontheEchidna> lancelot
<JontheEchidna> actually I don't think it is a dep
<apachelogger> and that python dep looks strange to me :P
<JontheEchidna> it needs python at compile time
<apachelogger> why?
<JontheEchidna> to do some stuff
<apachelogger> cool
<JontheEchidna> lol
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: Lancelot is an alternative launcher menu  <--- we already know that from the synopsis :P
<Serega> cmoon, apachelogger, I'm on fire to taste the lancelot :)
<JontheEchidna> libplasma-dev has Depends: libplasma2 (= 4:4.1.0-0ubuntu5), kdelibs5-dev (>= 4:4.1.0)
<JontheEchidna> not kdebase-workspace-dev
<apachelogger> read that again :P
<apachelogger> apt-cache rdepends libplasma-dev
<apachelogger> x depends on y not y on x :P
<JontheEchidna> well then how did I have libplasma-dev installed and not kdebase-workspace-dev installed?
<apachelogger> remove kdebase-workspace-dev?
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: copying file missing, btw :P
<JontheEchidna> noooooo
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: considering it is an svn snapshot you have to provide a get-orig-source target in debian/rules
<apachelogger> smarter can help with that
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: app/src/models/Devices.cpp:3: *   Copyright (C) 2007 Robert Knight <robertknight@gmail.com>
<apachelogger> robert also claims copyright on various files
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: reupped plasmoid-previewer
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: and lancelot
<JontheEchidna> they're both there now
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: previewer testbuilt?
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: yes
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: you mean like this: http://wiki.debian.org/SandroTosi/Svn_get-orig-source ?
<vorian> evening
<JontheEchidna> hi vorian
<vorian> JontheEchidna: i'll check out flika
<vorian> howdy
<JontheEchidna> vorian: If you could, I'd like a second revu on previewer too
<vorian> awesome
<vorian> and lancelot
 * vorian sees JontheEchidna has been busy
<vorian> all work
<vorian> and no play
<vorian> makes Jon a dull boy
<vorian> red rum!
<JontheEchidna> lancelot still needs a get-orig-source target for debian/rules
<vorian> mk
<vorian> build twice in a row for the win
<JontheEchidna> huh?
<vorian> nufink
<vorian> pbuilder in intrepid builds 2x
<vorian> JontheEchidna: fliker plasmoid uploaded, thanks for your contribution :)
<JontheEchidna> kewl
<JontheEchidna> woo, my get-orig-source target works
<vorian> nixternal: ping
<JontheEchidna> vorian: lol @ your hackergotchi
<JontheEchidna> looks evil
<vorian> haha
<vorian> JontheEchidna: it's just a simple chemical fire
<vorian> :)
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger, vorian: lancelot ready for revu (has get-original-source target)
<vorian> JontheEchidna: awesome!
 * vorian is doing a meeting atm, i should be able to give a look see here in a bit
<yuriy> wow JontheEchidna is a machine
<JontheEchidna> ooh, if we wait until tomorrow we get this theme: http://ivan.fomentgroup.org/blog/2008/08/07/lancelot-3in1/
<yuriy> I think we got ourselves another Kubuntu robot! and this one is named Jonathan too!
<JontheEchidna> heh
<JontheEchidna> I did plasmoid-previewer a while back actually
<JontheEchidna> just needed some tweaking
<JontheEchidna> same with flickr
<JontheEchidna> anyway, do you think we should wait until tomorrow for the new lancelot theme? http://ivan.fomentgroup.org/blog/wp-content/uploads/2008/08/lancelot-41-oxygen.jpg
<JontheEchidna> all the Jonathans here are pretty cool people btw
<JontheEchidna> but one thing I can't believe is
<JontheEchidna> that we all have the same way of spelling "Jonathan"
<vorian> JontheEchidna: plasmoid-previewer: extended-description-line-too-long
<JontheEchidna> bah
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: need ACK 2.0 on previewer
<neversfelde> ryanakca: ping
<ryanakca> neversfelde: pong
 * Serega yaws
<Serega> good morning
<jpds> Serega_: Dude...
<Serega> jpds: hey
<jpds> Having a bad connection day? ;-=
<Serega_> jpds: ah, yep, sorry :(
<Serega> heya
<nixternal> mornin'
<Riddell> nixternal: remind me to go to Akademy
<nixternal> Riddell: go to akademy :)
 * nixternal will be at the next one
<nixternal> I am officially and employee now for the company I work, so I have unlimited vacation time just for the free software world :)
<Riddell> that sounds like it could be easily abused
<nixternal> hehe, but I won't
<nixternal> just leaving it open for Akademy and UDS
 * Riddell catches a train to Belgium
<nixternal> have fun and tell everyone I said hi!
<vorian> tot zeins
<nixternal> wasabi vorian, you ponged me last night
<vorian> and morning too
<vorian> uh
<vorian> oh, we had a membership meeting last night
<nixternal> ya, effie told me
<vorian> i was trying to find enough folks
<nixternal> hey, if I am not around when there is a meeting, hit me up on IM as that goes to my blackberry
<vorian> ok! good to know
<nixternal> I was here with IRC open, but was writing code for work and lost track of time
<vorian> or if i'm feeling alone, and scared.
<vorian> hehe, that's hard to do
<nixternal> also you can always hit me up at +1 630 445 3860 to get my attention
<nixternal> lol
<vorian> :)
<devfil> Riddell: there?
<dschulz> hi all
<dschulz> does anyone knows when Qt 4.4.1 packages will be available in hardy backports?
<JontheEchidna> Woo, Adept bugs are down to 2 pages in Launchpad.
<jjesse> JontheEchidna: yay for lower adept bugs :0
<JontheEchidna> Once 3.0 hits we'll be able to close maybe 10 more
<mornfall> JontheEchidna: That's sorting the duplicates only?
<mornfall> I don't get notifications from launchpad, so I have no idea...
<JontheEchidna> I've been going through looking for duplicates today
<JontheEchidna> everybody and their mom seemed to get the same crash when an update was almost finished
<JontheEchidna> Anyway, current bug count including wishlist items and not including dupes in 150 bugs
<JontheEchidna> \o/ another dupe of bug 120076
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 120076 in adept "Adept crash (proboperbly when its copyng files)" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/120076
<JontheEchidna> wow, it has 7 dupes now
<mornfall> Oh, hm, there's no kdesu in KDE4?
<mornfall> Or, where would I find it?
<mornfall> Hm, there has to be some.
<JontheEchidna> There's a kdesu binary in kdesudo that basically symlinks to kdesudo
<JontheEchidna> other than that I can't find any other kdesu binary
<mornfall> Yes, there ain't any. It's in a lib only...
<allee> Riddell: knetworkmanager did not build.  It ties to copy /usr/share/libtool/ltmain.sh but in hardy that's now /usr/share/libtool/config/ltmain.sh.  AFAIR that a cdbs peace of code that fails.
<allee> s/in hardy/in intrpid/
<yuriy> mornfall: there is not kdesu in Kubuntu, it's replaced by kdesudo. I'm pretty sure it's still in vanilla kde 4
<JontheEchidna> unfortunately kdesudo + adept3 = borkage
<yuriy> maybe tonio can help with that?
<JontheEchidna> yeah, haven't been able to get a hold of him though
<JontheEchidna> but it really needs to be done in order to prevent stuff like bug 203331
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 203331 in adept "Hardy: Running sudo adept_updater / adept_manager etc. under non-KDE sets group/user of .ICEauthority to 'root'" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/203331
 * JontheEchidna got bit by that one back when he was newish to ubuntu
<nixternal> work is so much fun on a friday
<Hobbsee> !visternal
<ubottu> Oh no!  The pointy-clicky Vista lover has arrived!  He's rumoured to be giving out free money, too!
 * Hobbsee points and clicks on nixternal
 * nixternal reboots
 * Hobbsee double clicks
 * nixternal blue screens
<Hobbsee> oh dear.
 * Hobbsee tripple clicks
 * nixternal catches fires
<Hobbsee> so, why do people want to use vista again?
 * Hobbsee clicks and drags nixternal into the trash.
<nixternal> it makes a great space heater in the winter
<nixternal> no more windows for me, except for XP in VirtualBox so I can smoke test our WebDav software before releasing it to QA
<nixternal> luckely I can do 99.9% of the WebDav smoke tests with cadaver though
<Hobbsee> hurrah!
<JontheEchidna> being a pointy-clicky XP lover would suck
<JontheEchidna> not as much as being a vistalover though :P
<nixternal> Windows XP is better than Linux any day of the week
<nixternal> Vista is even better
<JontheEchidna> :P
 * nixternal runs
 * Hobbsee contacts the tech board
<nixternal> hahahaha
<nixternal> NOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!
<JontheEchidna> lol
<nixternal> I haven't been using my core-dev powers much, but I shall start back up very soon :)
<Hobbsee> hah
<Hobbsee> you wish!  :P
<JontheEchidna> oooh, new lancelot theme is spiffy
<ScottK> nixternal: I hear the .NET installer works in WINE now, so you should be more comfortable with the Linux thing you may have heard about.
<JontheEchidna> grr, darn photobucket
 * allee soon has a knetworkmanger patch for nixternal so he can exersise he core-dev power eventually again
<allee> eh, lintian does not like knetworkmanger :(
<nixternal> ScottK: I will have to try hat :P
<nixternal> allee: nothing likes knetworkmangler :P
<allee> :)
 * JontheEchidna wants the nm plasmoid
<yuriy> JontheEchidna: have you tried it?
<JontheEchidna> nope, which is why I want it :P
<allee> nixternal: quick and dirty 'only fix FTBFS' for knetworkmanger:  http://paste.debian.net/14234
<nixternal> yay, I wanted to watch the olympics on my computer, but I need silverlight :/
<jjesse> yay
<jjesse> that's what vmware is for :)
<nixternal> I have XP in VirtualBox, but I have the sound disabled
<JontheEchidna> boycott teh olympics!1!!
<nixternal> haha
<nixternal> my buddy said this to me last night "I am boycotting the Olympics by not participating"
<Hobbsee> or watch it on a real box?
<nixternal> he is a big dude, so it was quite hillarious
<nixternal> Hobbsee: don't have a real box here at my desk at work :(
<jjesse> sling box it :)
<allee> tonio
 * JontheEchidna has to reset router
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: previewer uploaded
<JontheEchidna> cool, thx
<JontheEchidna> new upload of lancelot should hit revu soonish
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: including COPYING?
<JontheEchidna> nope
<JontheEchidna> but I do have a get-orig-source target
<apachelogger> cool
<vorian> JontheEchidna: just fyi, lancelot ftb (with the glorious pbulider 2x)
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: what's with toggle-compositing and emailnotify on revu?
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: KDE 4.1 incompatible
<apachelogger> vorian: did you rerevu monkeystudio yet?
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: archiving then
<vorian> yes, also ftb with pbuilder 2x
<vorian> i memo'd drebellion the buildlog
<JontheEchidna> vorian: got any logs as to why it ftbfs?
<vorian> JontheEchidna: sure, hold please
<JontheEchidna> ok, :P
<apachelogger> vorian: he's in the us for the next 3 weeks or something
<vorian> arrgh
<apachelogger> vorian: what is the status of kio-ftps?
<vorian> no word from upstream
<apachelogger> -.-
<vorian> i say we make it a intrepid+1 target
<apachelogger> we don't have any ftps slave in intrepid then :S
<vorian> unless you want me to change some things around
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> you could just add the LGPL
<vorian> yeah, repackage it
<apachelogger> and from my POV - if upstream doesn't declare his copyrights properly they just don't have any
<apachelogger> maybe mention him as tarball publisher or something
<vorian> repack it, send it to upstream with a bill for $100
<vorian> apachelogger: had a chance to peek at origami?
<apachelogger> depends on the time you need, doesn't it :P
<apachelogger> vorian: I just got home
<vorian> ah, welcome home :)
<vorian> JontheEchidna: http://paste.ubuntu.com/35559/
<vorian> the thing to note is the second build
<JontheEchidna> blah, pythonl.....
<apachelogger> vorian: please drop me the monkey buildlog
<vorian> kk
<jpds> Hmm, Olympics.
<vorian> apachelogger: http://paste.ubuntu.com/34974/
<JontheEchidna> Ok, so the python files that Lancelot generates during install aren't being deleted...
<JontheEchidna> this is going to be a pain...
<vorian> JontheEchidna: use don't compress in rules
 * vorian must run to work!
<vorian> see ya tonight
<apachelogger> vorian: origami doesn't need a 2nd revu
<apachelogger> it's a package update apaprently
<apachelogger> *apparently
<vorian> hmm?
<JontheEchidna> vorian: I'm using cdbs
<apachelogger> vorian: http://paste.ubuntu.com/35560/
<vorian> JontheEchidna: you can still use a rule to avoid compressing python
<apachelogger> new versions only need a sponsor
<JontheEchidna> how would I do that?
<apachelogger> and
<vorian> apachelogger: it's not in ubuntu
<vorian> sigh
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> then this changelog is wrong
<apachelogger> completely
<vorian> he packager is also the upstream
<vorian> the*
<vorian> i've told him to keep seperate changelogs
<apachelogger> yeah, strange thing is he patches his own software :P
<vorian> anyway, got to run
<JontheEchidna> Anybody know how I can avoid compressing those python binaries?
<JontheEchidna> in debian/rules?
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: CDBS?
<dschulz> does anyone knows when Qt 4.4.1 packages will be available in hardy backports?
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: If so, DEB_COMPRESS_EXCLUDE := .py
<JontheEchidna> thanks
<thefish> after latest upgrade, i got errors trying to log in. this was because /home did not mount. It couldnt mount because fsck was running on the lv, reporting it as busy - are disk checks put into the background now?
<thefish> and with that... :)
<smarter> JontheEchidna: if you still need a help for a get-orig-source/svn see for example guidance-power-manager's debian/rules which has  both
<smarter> and, hi everyone (:
<JontheEchidna> smarter: nope, I got it by myself + google ;)
<JontheEchidna> <3 google
<smarter> ok, cool
<JontheEchidna> but thanks for the offer to help all the same
<smarter> yw ;)
<JontheEchidna> man, get-orig-source is handy
<dschulz> does anyone knows when Qt 4.4.1 packages will be available in hardy backports?
<yuriy> nixternal: any part of your job making printing PDFs on RHEL not suck?
<yuriy> my solution: printing in Okular to a dumber pdf, and printing that from RHEL
<nixternal> nope, everything here is "server based"
<nixternal> yay for me...I have written 1,300 lines of Python in less than 6 hours
<yuriy> f = file('lotsofcode.py','w'); f.write('\#!/usr/bin/python'); for i in range(1300): f.write('pass\n')
<yuriy> f.close()
<jtechidna> lol
<apachelogger> we need an entertainment system
<apachelogger>     *  kde-nightly-kdepimlibs-dbg_20080808+svn844125-0neon1_i386.deb  (22.3 MiB)
 * apachelogger is getting somewhere
<Dekans> on hardy with kde 3.5.9, I cannot choose the system to reboot on in the extinction menu in KDE
<Dekans> if i choose windows for example, in the list of the reset option, nothing happens
<Dekans> with 'escape' i come back to the desktop
<Dekans> but cannot log off anymore
<Dekans> I have to kill X
<Dekans> but the reset selection works well in KDM
<Dekans> I cannt choose to reboot on windows, and the PC starts reboot well
<Dekans> rebooting*
<apachelogger> #kubuntu for support
<Dekans> I remember this issus has been solved in a former release of kubuntu
<Dekans> it's not a config problem, I really this it's a bug
<Dekans> really think*
<apachelogger> report a bug then
<apachelogger> or
<apachelogger> actually reopen the old one
<Dekans> yes I'll o
<Dekans> do
 * apachelogger pokes jtechidna with bug 95481
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 95481 in kdebase "Incorrect rendering in Konqueror metabar" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/95481
<apachelogger> that one is k-d-s
<apachelogger> the kubuntu metabar theme is b0rked
<apachelogger> not kdebase
<apachelogger> please move it back
<jtechidna> ah, ok. My bad
<jtechidna> I should have read more carefully
<Dekans> apachelogger: wich package should it be ? kdebase ?
<jtechidna> kubuntu-default-settings
<jtechidna> I just moved it back
<jtechidna> oh, unless you were talking about a different bug
<jtechidna> nevermind
<Dekans> I was
<Dekans> I just put kdebase
<jtechidna> brb
<JontheEchidna> wow, new bugs in LP are down to 48%
#kubuntu-devel 2008-08-09
<yao_ziyua1> ﻿I AM VERY CONCERNED THAT ADEPT_MANAGER DOES NOT WARN ME ABOUT UNSIGNED PACKAGES
<yao_ziyua1> sorry for caps
<ScottK> yao_ziyua1: I suggest filing a bug.  I agree.
<ScottK> Where is mornfall?
<mornfall> Should be sleeping, really.
<mornfall> And he just almost fell over from those caps in a highlight...
<yao_ziyua1> ScottK: i simply switch to synaptic
<ScottK> yao_ziyua1: I mostly use apt myself, but it's a good point.
<ScottK> mornfall: Is the new Adept going to handle that?
<mornfall> No.
<ScottK> I really think it needs to.
<mornfall> Debian has lived without for a decade. Noone asked so far. It's not a priority and I don't have time.
<ScottK> Read http://www.doxpara.com/DMK_BO2K8.ppt and tell me it's not different now.
<yao_ziyua1> i put my life on this damn adept_manager and i just realized it failed me
<mornfall> And complaints formulated like this make me a rather undermotivated developer.
<yao_ziyua1> i am in china
<ScottK> So he may well not be exaggerating.
<yao_ziyua1> and i do pro-democracy things
<yao_ziyua1> adept_manager really betrayed me
<ScottK> mornfall: Is any of it in Python by chance?  I could help with that.
<mornfall> yao_ziyua1: Dude. Cool down.
<mornfall> ScottK: No.
<ScottK> OK.  I can't help you out with coding then.  Sorry.  I think it's important enough I would have.
<mornfall> yao_ziyua1: It never ever said it would check signatures.
<mornfall> yao_ziyua1: It's your fault, really, not Adept's. If you want security, you have to work on it.
<ScottK> yao_ziyua1: I don't know if synaptic does either.  If it's really important to you, use apt-get.
<mornfall> Blindly using programs without even trying to check what they do. Well, your problem. Sorry.
<yao_ziyua1> ScottK: synaptic does. i saw it.
<ScottK> OK.
<mornfall> (And I don't accept wishlist items in that tone, either.)
<mornfall> Goodnight.
<yao_ziyua1> mornfall: adept_manager does appear to be supporting signatures
<yao_ziyua1> mornfall: it even has a signatures list
<ScottK> yao_ziyua1: Please comment in Bug #256345
<yao_ziyua1> adept_manager does not parse apt output
<ScottK> yao_ziyua1: oops Bug #256245
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 256245 in adept "Adept does not warn if packages are unsigned" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/256245
<yao_ziyua1> it just invoke apt in a quiet mode
<yao_ziyua1> and shows an error dialog box whenever apt outputs 'error'
<mornfall> Dude. You don't know a zilch about how it works. And stop hilighting me, *please*.
<mornfall> Ah, I have hilight on adept.
<mornfall> That's probably the problem.
<yao_ziyua1> ScottK: thank you for reporting
<ScottK> I almost never use it, so I didn't know until now.
<yao_ziyua1> ScottK: the general problem is adept_manager does not parse apt output messages and show corresponding GUI prompts. a simple solution would be to automatically show the console window when something unusual occurs
<yao_ziyua1> synaptic also does well in resolving broken packages
<ScottK> Unfortunately I don't code in anything but Python, so I can't really do much except complain.
<yao_ziyua1> i think we'd just kde-ize synaptic. i remember there is "ksynaptic"
<ScottK> There's a new kde4 adept coming.  I don't know how different it is.
<yao_ziyua1> won't catch up with synaptic
<ScottK> I'm happy with apt-get myself.
<JontheEchidna> The KDE4 version is pretty nice
<JontheEchidna> much faster and more stable
<yao_ziyua1> JontheEchidna: i'll check
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Now if it would just be secure.
<yao_ziyua1> JontheEchidna: what is the name of the kde4 version?
<JontheEchidna> yao_ziyua1: It's not in the official repos yet
<JontheEchidna> It's in mornfall's ppa, (so it's unsigned, lol)
<apachelogger> ohhh
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: I think we need to recompile libs against nm 07
<apachelogger> my networkmanager plasmoid is not working right now :P
<JontheEchidna> you have a network manager plasmoid?
<ncfi1013_> can anybody tell me how to get amarok to recognize my 3rd gen ipod?
<apachelogger> ncfi1013_: support in #kubuntu please
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: of course I do
<apachelogger> nm broke all guis :P
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: you compiled it yourself?
<apachelogger> yeah
<JontheEchidna> so what do you want me to do?
<apachelogger> change kdelibs to work with nm07
<apachelogger> I noticed the solid library names are different with network manager 0.7
<JontheEchidna> so I'd need kde4libs source + packaging
<JontheEchidna> and network manager too?
<JontheEchidna> or would I need to get the source for the nm plasmoid?
<apachelogger> you just need to pbuilder kdelibs with a hook for the list-missing
<apachelogger> or rather - it will probably break because the non-07 libs aren't available
<apachelogger> anyway
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: you just need to build kdelibs against the current intrepid networkmanager
<apachelogger> making it link against 0.7
<JontheEchidna> and then see if it builds
<JontheEchidna> fixing ftbfs where they occur?
<apachelogger> yes
<JontheEchidna> hmm
<JontheEchidna> well I guess I could get one build started before I go to bed
<apachelogger> haha
<apachelogger> bed
 * apachelogger is in bed
<apachelogger> for 3 hours now
<JontheEchidna> no laptop :(
<apachelogger> Sat Aug  9 03:48:15 CEST 2008
<JontheEchidna> I would probably never sleep if I had one
<apachelogger> exactly :P
<JontheEchidna> so gtk-qt-engine-kde4 is still using /usr/lib/kde4
<JontheEchidna> but could -kde4 even coexist with gtk-qt-engine?
<JontheEchidna> actually why do we even need the non-kde4 version
<apachelogger> we don't :P
<apachelogger> but
<apachelogger> -kde4 doesn't build anymore
<JontheEchidna> meh
<apachelogger> actually Tonio wanted to fix that
<apachelogger> weeks agao :S
<JontheEchidna> whee
<JontheEchidna> finally actually building
<JontheEchidna> (kde4libs0
<vorian> ~evening!
<vorian> doh
<apachelogger> morning
<apachelogger> *yawn*
<Jucato> almost noon
<vorian> ok
<JontheEchidna> evening!
<vorian> happy time everyone :)
<apachelogger> I can haz dbg packages?
<vorian> i'm thinking about starting a site where a person can post the auto plate numbers of an idiot driver
<JontheEchidna> it would be funny
<JontheEchidna> if two people posted each other's
<vorian> ya, well that would be cool
<vorian> and
<vorian> the other guy could say what a fool you are
<vorian> then a challenge to solitare
<vorian> TO THE DEATH!
<apachelogger> that
<JontheEchidna> lol
<apachelogger> might take some time
<vorian> also, there could be a section where you see someone you would like to meet
<JontheEchidna> not if you are playing Moral Solitare
<JontheEchidna> *Mortal
<JontheEchidna> FATALITY, FLAWLESS VICTORY
<vorian> apachelogger: na, just use smf
<vorian> JontheEchidna: yes!
<vorian> i like where this is going!
<apachelogger> meh
<apachelogger> vorian: do we have new minions already?
 * apachelogger wants to retire
<vorian> apachelogger: not yet
<vorian> and, it all goes well, they won't even really start until october
<vorian> so add 6-8 months on top of that
<apachelogger> jeez
<JontheEchidna> what's this about new minions?
<vorian> just a recruiting drive :)
<apachelogger> we shouldn't talk about minions when minions are around I guess
 * JontheEchidna is a minion
<JontheEchidna> minion of the universe
<JontheEchidna> mOTU
<vorian> hehe
<apachelogger> on 338 mib for 4.0 -> 4.1
<apachelogger> that is pretty boring
<apachelogger> we should make everything depend on the -dbgs
<JontheEchidna> good lord
<apachelogger> woah
<apachelogger> I just fell asleep for some seconds
<JontheEchidna> lol
<JontheEchidna> would we really need that extreme if we had apport?
<apachelogger> actually
<apachelogger> not
<apachelogger> lp can retrace the crash
<apachelogger> making it rather unnecessary to have the -dbgs
<apachelogger> AFAIK
<JontheEchidna> exactly
<ScottK> OTOH installing the -dbgs by default up through say alpha 6 might not be a bad plan.
<ScottK> I think I remember one of the KDE developers mentioning in their blog as a way they felt distros might actually be useful.
<JontheEchidna> yeah, aseigo iirc
<JontheEchidna> I think it's a good idea
<JontheEchidna> for the KDE prereleases
<ScottK> I think for us it doesn't matter prerelease or not until we end the alphas
<vorian> +1
<dschulz> does anybody knows when Qt 4.4.1 packages will be available in hardy-backports?
<\sh> is anyone working on the new release of pyqt and sip4?
<seele> hmm.. upgrading to 4.1 from the 4.0 remix doesnt work 100%
<slytherin> yuriy: I was told to talk to you about matters concerning java on kubuntu.
<slytherin> ﻿yuriy: when you have time, can you please add your comments on ﻿bug 183139
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 183139 in openjdk-6 "[wishlist] make gtk laf default for icedtea-java" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/183139
<Dentharg> Hi
<Dentharg> is there a place I can get packages with kdevelop4?
<Dentharg> didn't find on launchpad.
<apachelogger> seele: yeah, noticed it ealier today as well
<apachelogger> morning .. btw
<gnomefreak> Dentharg: there isnt anything for ubuntu at this time it looks like unless apachelogger happened to work on it
<gnomefreak> or someone else
<Dentharg> gnomefreak: ok; thx.
<gnomefreak> np
<Dentharg> it is a good time to try to make a .deb myself ;)
<gnomefreak> try other places there are alot out there even on Ubuntu forums
<gnomefreak> opensuse has it
<gnomefreak> Dentharg: check with gNewSense 2.0
<gnomefreak> it should be compatible not the best idea but its one
 * apachelogger has an idea
<Dentharg> gnomefreak: thx. I'll take a look on it.
<apachelogger> how about included it in our archive?
<apachelogger> i.e. someone could package it...
<gnomefreak> apachelogger: im looking for it atm
<gnomefreak> nope google lied its not in gnewsense
<gnomefreak> only open suse AFAICT
<gnomefreak> ill check Lenny after breakfast
<gnomefreak> apachelogger: http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=491272
<gnomefreak> thats bad :(
<ubottu> Debian bug 491272 in kdelibs5-dev "kdelibs5-dev: Can't compile kdevelop4" [Important,Open]
<gnomefreak> be back later
<apachelogger> gnomefreak: pretty old
<gnomefreak> apachelogger: old but still open
<gnomefreak> its not in debian either
<apachelogger> gnomefreak: alpha builds just fine
<gnomefreak> apachelogger: ok someone should have closed that bug than
<gnomefreak> apachelogger: are you pushing to bzr or to archive?
<apachelogger> gnomefreak: pushing what?
<gnomefreak> apachelogger: you built kdevelop4?
<apachelogger> well, I built it, but I didn't package it ;-)
<gnomefreak> ah
<mornfall> Ah, all good now, it seems.
<jtechidna> ping ubottu
<jtechidna> oops
<totopalma> Riddell, can you take a look at bug #256466 please?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 256466 in kdeutils "Missing ark icon in GNOME menu" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/256466
<yuriy> apachelogger, Nightrose: how is your bug jamming going?
<neversfelde> can you tell me the status of changing kubuntu.orgs design. We would love to change ours in a similar way, too. But not before we know if kubuntu.org reached its final look?
<apachelogger> yuriy: we are having one?
<nhandler> Are the -kde4 suffixes on package names only temporary until kde4 is the default?
<jtechidna> nhandler: yes
<nhandler> jtechidna: So all packages with a -kde4 suffix will be renamed for intrepid?
<jtechidna> most already are
<jtechidna> in Intrepid
<nhandler> Ok, thats what I thought jtechidna. I just wanted to be sure.
<jtechidna> :)
#kubuntu-devel 2008-08-10
<JontheEchidna> <link rel="stylesheet" type="text/css"
<JontheEchidna> href="vb2.css" />
<JontheEchidna> erm
<JontheEchidna> 1337  bugs fixed elsewhere
<JontheEchidna> ^front page of LP
<yuriy> apachelogger: you two were listed as contacts for amarok, so I figured you were participating in some way
 * apachelogger doesn't know anything about it ;-)
<Nightrose> yuriy: right now i am at akademy
<Nightrose> so absolutely no bugwork
<yuriy> oh akademy is on already?
<yuriy> awesome, enjoy!
<Nightrose> and we are listed there as upstream contacts in case someone needs help with triaging a bug ;-)
<Nightrose> yea
<Nightrose> it is awesome
<Nightrose> the first day was grea
<Nightrose> t
<Nightrose> my talk went well
<Nightrose> the other talks were interesting
<Nightrose> lots of awesome people :)
<apachelogger> just no apachelogger bot :P
<Nightrose> ;-) right
 * apachelogger is thinking about getting a t-rex
<jtechidna> argh!
<jtechidna> navigating to anywhere after you log in to the wiki logs you out!
<jtechidna> anyway, nighty night
<yuriy> who's tried digikam-kde4? I think I have an issue
<yuriy> Release note: Digikam has been updated to a new version.  Be prepared to wait an hour for it to import your albums, then another hour if you want to use the new features.
<vorian> yuriy: digikam or digikam-kde4?
<yuriy> digikam-kde4
<apachelogger> vorian: if we want to take over #amarok we will have to do it while they are at akademy
<digistyl3> is it easier to manage qt4 in python than it is in c++ ?
<jtechidna> what do you mean by manage?
<gnomefreak> manage might == work with (fix, change, ect)
<jtechidna> Hmm, can't say. I don't know C++. Heh
<dschulz> does anyone knows when Qt 4.4.1 packages will be available in hardy backports?
<apachelogger> not before KDE 4.4.1
<apachelogger> it's causing one awful load of quirks
<apachelogger> if .1 is going to be backported at all
<dschulz> oh no
<yuriy> KDE 4.1.1 I hope.  Though I can't wait for 4.4.1 :P
<dschulz> i'm having issues with qt 4.4.0 and playing with postgresql 8.3.x
<dschulz> thanks guys
 * apachelogger is using 4.1.61
<coreymon77> guys, there is a new stable version of konversation out
<coreymon77> shouldnt it get into the repos
<coreymon77> ?
<yuriy> !info konversation intrepid
<ubottu> konversation (source: konversation): user friendly Internet Relay Chat (IRC) client for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 1.0.1-6ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 5052 kB, installed size 13044 kB
<coreymon77> 1.1 stable is out
<coreymon77> http://konversation.kde.org/
<apachelogger> coreymon77: feel free to update the package
<coreymon77> ummm
<coreymon77> i dont really know how
<coreymon77> i was just letting you guys know so that someone who does know could do it
<apachelogger> coreymon77: well, if you learn how to update a package we have more people who can possibly do that in the future, right? ;-)
<coreymon77> i dont think this computer can take much of that stuff
<coreymon77> it has trouble with sound output, nevermind creating packages
<apachelogger> coreymon77: building
<vorian> afternoon
<coreymon77> apachelogger: thanks
<smarter> hey world
<Riddell> doods
 * apachelogger hugs Riddell
<JontheEchidna> hai guize
 * apachelogger also hugs JontheEchidna
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: you should get bug 220235 fixed for konversation 2
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 220235 in kubuntu-default-settings "KDE applications use different key combinations for switching between tabs" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/220235
<JontheEchidna> as in notify upstream?
<apachelogger> aye
 * apachelogger notes that JontheEchidna should do some library packaging
<apachelogger> Riddell: how is akademy?
<JontheEchidna> that would be nicer than having to add more files to k-d-s
<apachelogger> I hate bloody workarounds
<apachelogger> bug 256466
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 256466 in kdeutils "Missing ark icon in GNOME menu" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/256466
 * apachelogger gets his sonic screwdriver and throws it at that bug
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: did you fix bug 255388 in the 4.1.0 backport?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 255388 in kdeutils-kde4 "ark can not open zip files" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/255388
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: nope
<apachelogger> cool
<JontheEchidna> cool?
<apachelogger> not?
 * JontheEchidna remembers you saying something about Hardy not having the necessary lib or something
<apachelogger> s/cool/lame/g
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: should
<apachelogger> we had zip support at hardy release
 * apachelogger actually add it :P
<JontheEchidna> heh
<coreymon77> apachelogger: did you get that konv package built?
<apachelogger> not yet
<coreymon77> okay, thanks for doing it though
 * apachelogger is unable to work with autohell
<coreymon77> oh, is jon doing it now?
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> why do we ave minions
<apachelogger> right, to make them do our jobs
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: konversation 1.1 was released ;-)
<JontheEchidna> ooh
<JontheEchidna> forgot about that
<JontheEchidna> had some nice features I wanted too
<coreymon77> ya
<coreymon77> its not in the repos
 * JontheEchidna gets on it
<coreymon77> id do it myself is A) i knew how and B) my computer could handle any of the building and posting stuff (it has trouble doing sound output)
<apachelogger> usually one doesn't do compiling via the SPU :P
<coreymon77> yup
<coreymon77> youre computer having trouble with souund output is a pretty good sign that it is no good for compiling
<apachelogger> I don't undestand why... but if you say so
<coreymon77> its a crap computer
<coreymon77> thats what im trying to say
<coreymon77> its a crap computer from when xp first came out
<apachelogger> hehe, mine is about the same age
<JontheEchidna> mine came with 128 MB RAM before I added 512 MB
<JontheEchidna> \o/
<coreymon77> i doubled my ram too
<coreymon77> that, plus the hd i got it is the only reason this thing is still alive
<claydoh> I don't feel so bad then with my p4 and 1gb ram on this 'old' laptop
<JontheEchidna> um
<JontheEchidna> nevermind
<JontheEchidna> whee, patch fail
<JontheEchidna> um, so what do you do when patching fails?
<JontheEchidna> It appears that most of the changes that the patch made are still needed
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: recreate the patch ;-)
<JontheEchidna> huh, this is the only difference between 1.0.1 and 1.1
<JontheEchidna> diff konversation-1.0.1/admin/libtool.m4.in konversation-1.1/admin/libtool.m4.in
<JontheEchidna> 1427c1427
<JontheEchidna> <     if test -d /lib64; then
<JontheEchidna> ---
<JontheEchidna> >     if test -d /lib64 -a ! -h /lib64; then
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> just hack the patch then
<JontheEchidna> well it applies now...
<JontheEchidna> but another fails!
<apachelogger> apachelogger's first rule of packaging: patches are evil
 * JontheEchidna agrees
<JontheEchidna> meh, part of the patch was already applied
<JontheEchidna> makes things easier
<JontheEchidna> actually all of it was
<coreymon77> so, is the updating not going well?>
<JontheEchidna> eh, it's going ok I suppose
<JontheEchidna> patches are just a pain
<JontheEchidna> in general
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> they are patches :P
<JontheEchidna> yeah
<JontheEchidna> so
<JontheEchidna> how do I recreate a patch?
 * JontheEchidna can't seem to hack this patch into submission
<JontheEchidna> stupid debian branding
<JontheEchidna> hmm, maybe this will do it
<JontheEchidna> yay\
<dschulz> hi all
<dschulz> apachelogger you said qt 4.4.1 is not possible to backport in hardy right now
<dschulz> why is that?  4.4.1 is not supposed to be a dropin replacement for 4.4.0 ?
<dschulz> i'm wondering what kind of problems can be, as i understand is just a bugfix release
<JontheEchidna> it does cause a regression with KDE
<dschulz> aargh!
#kubuntu-devel 2009-08-03
 * JontheEchidna grabs some patches from the kde-qt git repo
<shtylman> Riddell: someone will need to look at making a set of slides for Kubuntu ... should I look into that? or do we have someone better for that (I hope we do)...
<seele> ScottK: was going to try and get you to the pirate bar last night.. but you must have been sleeping already ;P
<maco> seele: if you go to linuxchix tell 'em im sorry i couldnt come, but i have to go into the office all this week and itd take me til 9pm to reach silver spring if i leave work at 530
<nixternal> hrmm. guess I didn't reboot the other day but accidentally shut down :/
<seele> maco: what linux chix?
<seele> oh wow.. caught by spam filter. that's the first time that's happened
<seele> maco: it looks like it is in college park this time because piratz is closed on mondays
<seele> maco: if i go, i probably wont make it until 9 because i have aikido
<maco> i reach dc at 8 so anything maryland...9
<seele> bummer.. i didnt even see the meeting planning email come out.. stupid spam filter
<maco> how long've you been doing aikido?
<seele> maco: 3 months, hehe
<maco> is that one of those high-impact marshal arts?
<maco> martial
<maco> or is it something someone horrendously out of shape can manage?
<seele> maco: no, it's soft.. not hard like karate
<seele> maco: definitely, although you'll be in pain the first month just from using muscles you've never used before, hehe
<harolddong> I'm using the last 4.3 RC where did the gtk theme controls go? They used to be in system settings but now arent and most gtk apps looks dreadful
<jussi01> Hrm, is there not a way we can sort the authentication for ppa's with a single command (something along the lines of what medibuntu does?). I hate fidling with gui's and would be nice if a command was given... :D
<gorgonzola> hello, i have a terrific idea for a workaround for this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fglrx-installer/+bug/369042, but i need help implementing it. anyone here up for the task? some knowledge of acpi/hal required... (i was sent here from #kubuntu :P)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 369042 in fglrx-installer "[HD 2600/HD 3670/HD 4650/ Others?] fglrx + Kwin with OpenGL desktop effects = failed resume" [Medium,Confirmed]
<gorgonzola> i'll propose anyway: the thing is that suspend and resume fail with current fglrx drivers on some cards, with desktop effects enabled. It ocurred to me that it should be possible to disable desktop effects immediately prior to suspension and reenable them after resume, using acpi or hal events... but i don't know where to begin.
<gorgonzola> help?
<mgraesslin> gorgonzola: I like the idea
<mgraesslin> I am not really familiar with the suspend/resume architecture, but KWin offers a DBus interface to suspend/resume compositing
<gorgonzola> mgreasslin : well, it is a horrible hack, but until ati releases a real fix, i don't think of any other possibility to enjoy dekstop effects
<gorgonzola> aaaha, excellent, thats one of the things i was looking up
<mgraesslin> the only important part is to delay the resume compositing enough
<mgraesslin> as in worst case it would just be suspended again as everything is too slow
<gorgonzola> although in my experience, dbus is terribly unfriendly... dcop was much more... pedagogic
<gorgonzola> mmm
<gorgonzola> i guess that could be managed witha sleep in the script
<gorgonzola> and some tuning to see how much to delay it
<gorgonzola> thanks for th tip
<mgraesslin> sleep I guess is a bad idea
<mgraesslin> as that could be blocking
<gorgonzola> well, i'm a terrible bash scripter... but i can get help with that
<gorgonzola> ok, so dbus for the actual desktop effects part,
<gorgonzola> now... should i look into hal events, or acpi events?
<mgraesslin> no idea :-)
<gorgonzola> damn
<gorgonzola> the documentation page is for dapper (!)
<mgraesslin> have a look at powerdevil
<gorgonzola> yeah, i already did
<gorgonzola> it has hooks to profile loading
<gorgonzola> but i didn't find any for the actual actions
<gorgonzola> i don't know where i saw hooks for pre suspend and after resume...
<gorgonzola> well, i guess i'll have to learn acpi :S
<gorgonzola> mmm, apparently everything is done with dbus, talking to hal...
<Riddell> morning
<jussi01> morning Riddell
<Riddell> coming live from Dublin
<Quintasan> Hi Riddell
 * jussi01 sighs... someone broke pioneers... leastways its broke for me here :(
<ghostcube> T -12 hrs
<ghostcube> -_-
<JontheEchidna> dpm: bug 203349 should be fixed by now in all languages, correct?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 203349 in language-pack-kde-sv "Broken plural forms in KDE" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/203349
<JontheEchidna> I would imagine that between the committing of the fix all of the langpacks have been updated
<neversfelde> plasma-widget-plasmaboard has a new upstream release 0.6, 0.51 is in the archives, seems that it was a typo by upstream, should have been 0.5.1. How do we upgrade that package now?
<a|wen-work> we are bold and calls it 0.60 ... and hope they'll reach 1.0 very quick (before we want to sync with debian)
<neversfelde> :)
<neversfelde> he plans to get it in kdeplasma-addons for 4.4
<a|wen-work> at least that way we want have an epoch...
<a|wen-work> when that happens we are safe :)
<Quintasan> hmm, anyone got Radeon HD3450?
<ghostcube> i need and new nvidia any suggestions :D
<Riddell> rdieter: did you and _Sime work out wherr pykdeuic should be installed?
<rdieter> Riddell: haven't heard from him (yet)
<neversfelde> bug 408372 needs a sponsor, I forgot to mention the bug number in the changelog, will set it to fix released manually after it is uploaded
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 408372 in plasma-widget-plasmaboard "new upstream version available (0.6)" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/408372
<Riddell> Tonio_: "kdesudo: Release and tag 3.4.2-1" just for your information
<OdyX> Riddell: we prepared this new tarball together :->
<OdyX> Tonio_: it has been accepted in Debian just now
<Riddell> super
<Riddell> neversfelde: let me get hat
<Riddell> that
<Tonio_> Riddell: I uploaded it so I know :)
<Riddell> neversfelde: should we be looking to replace kvkbd with this?
<Riddell> neversfelde: uploaded, I even added the bug number to the changelog
<neversfelde> Riddell: I never had a look at kvkbd, I will compare both and send a mail to the devel list
<Riddell> great thanks
<neversfelde> Riddell: bilbo is now in the new queue, so if you have some time, it would be great if you could have a look
<Riddell> neversfelde: my archive admin day tomorrow, 4.3.0 packaging takes priority today
<neversfelde>  ok, I think this can wait until tomorrow :)
<JontheEchidna> bug 408398 needs sponsoring, if a main sponsor is free
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 408398 in plasma-widget-networkmanagement "New upstream svn snapshot" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/408398
<JontheEchidna> (fixes bug 351390)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 351390 in knetworkmanager "Open VPN configuration in plasma-widget-network-manager not working" [Unknown,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/351390
<JontheEchidna> the upstream bug watch task is showing up as fixed there^
<JontheEchidna> also bug 351628, it seems
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 351628 in kdenetwork "[jaunty] NetworkManager widget doesn't save connection data" [Unknown,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/351628
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: onto it
<JontheEchidna> The new NM trayapp has a lot of sweet features too
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: hmm, I can't actually list the available access points in this knetworkmanager version
<JontheEchidna> oh :(
<dpm> JontheEchidna: re: bug 203349, I'm going to have a look at this. I have to talk to ArneGoetje to confirm, but I think this should be solved in the new jaunty language packs we're going to release soon
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 203349 in language-pack-kde-sv "Broken plural forms in KDE" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/203349
<JontheEchidna> dpm: eh, I think that's more for intrepid. should've been fixed in jaunty from day one
<dpm> JontheEchidna: oh, ok, I just read too quickly, I was just having a look at the dates of the last comments
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: can you get a list of access points from the applet menu?
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: wired here
<Riddell> oh aye
<JontheEchidna> might be a good idea to get a ppa for testing
<JontheEchidna> perhaps upload to kubuntu-experimental for karmic
<Riddell> yeah can do, I just used my ~jr one
<neversfelde> Bug #408408 needs a sponsor
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 408408 in plasma-widget-customizable-weather "new upstream version available (0.9.11)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/408408
 * JontheEchidna can take that
 * Riddell removes everything from kde-i18n-xx except quanta
<Riddell> ~twitter update in Dublin
<kubotu> status updated
<momesana> hi
<momesana> I've just downloaded and written karmic to a disc and am wondering why it boots ubuntu instead of kubuntu. What's wrong?
<a|wen> momesana: sounds like you downloaded ubuntu instead of kubuntu ... where did you download the iso?
<momesana> a|wen: yes, just realized that
<a|wen> :)
<momesana> where do I get a kubuntu release ... I can't find a karmic subdir on kubuntu mirrors
<momesana> http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-releases/kubuntu/
<neversfelde> there is no karmic?
<momesana> neversfelde: evidently not
<a|wen> momesana: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/current/
<a|wen> most mirrors doesn't contain development releases of kubuntu
<momesana> a|wen: thanks a lot
<a|wen> yw
<bmunger> the plasma widget network manager is getting some work i see
<Quintasan> hmm, python and ruby plasmoids are not working for me :/
<seele> Riddell: are you on kde-core-devel? there is a question about system-config-printer
<einalex> nemphis: can you remember how you fixed this bug? https://bugs.launchpad.net/kubuntu-de.org-website/+bug/299196
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 299196 in kubuntu-de.org-website "Anmelden im Forum zumindest vereinzelt nicht möglich" [High,Fix released]
<einalex> nemphis: I get the same error with my drupal + mediawiki installation and would like to get a hint on how to fix it
<nemphis> einalex: yes, just a moment. i search for the diff ;)
<einalex> thank you :)
<einalex> the bugreport has no info on that attached..so i had to bug you ;)
<nemphis> einalex: no problem :)
#kubuntu-devel 2009-08-04
<Riddell> dpm: query from KDE upstream http://paste.ubuntu.com/247033/
<Riddell> dpm: we didn't have kde-l10n-sr-latin in jaunty so there's only a few files translated and it mixes sr@latin with sr
<dpm> Riddell: I'm talking with Chusslove on kde-i18n atm. Basically, the variant translations are included in the main language' language pack. That means, the 'sr@latin' translations are included in the 'sr' language packs. The mixup is the normal behaviour, since variants fall back to the main language when there is no translation. If that is a problem, we might be able to explicitly define another fallback language. Let me talk to ArneGoetje about this
<Riddell> dpm: yeah, it seems like a bug in the fallback to me
<ghostcube> hi peoples
<ghostcube> :)
 * Riddell cranks the handle on home internet connection to make it upload faster
<Riddell> dpm: I got an e-mail saying "I would like to be of help. I would like to help translating." where do I point them?
<dpm> Riddell: if he/she said in which language he'd like to contribute to, the best thing is to point him/her to the list of translation groups -> https://translations.launchpad.net/+groups/ubuntu-translators, where then he/she can contact the translation team directly in his/her language. Otherwise, you can point them to the ubuntu-translators mailing list -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Translations/Contact. There someone will help them contacting the right t
<dpm> eam. Or you can also forward the e-mail to me.
 * davmor2 pokes Riddell livefs manifest still says 22nd dude
<Riddell> davmor2: mm, KDE 4.3 failed to upload due to home internet breakage, it's uploading now
<davmor2> Riddell: will there be a rebuild so I can test it?
<Riddell> davmor2: I'll do one later today if it all gets built
<davmor2> Riddell: Cool just ping me if you do I want to get some testing of the new installer in before alpha4
<dantti> Riddell: ping
<Guest44125> Riddell: ping, updated drupal.ryanak.ca , icons are smaller, 96px now
<OdyX> Hi Kubuntu... Looking after gtk-qt-engine bugs in Debian, I wonder how Ubuntu handles those situations: a) launching gtk applications in KDE and b) launching gtk applications _as root_ in KDE
<yuriy> OdyX: I think we've dumped gtk-qt-engine and set the gtk theme to QtCurve for both cases
<OdyX> yuriy: hmm...
<OdyX> yuriy: thanks !
<yuriy> kept the settings module, how that works for root i don't know
<Riddell> dantti: hi
<dantti> Riddell: hey :D , was you that poke about printer stuff on the list?
<Riddell> OdyX, yuriy: it doesn't, root GTK apps use the nasty built in theme
<Riddell> dantti: that would be me
<Riddell> shtylman too
<Riddell> dantti: what are you planning?
<OdyX> Riddell: okay... it's not so trivial to do right...
<dantti> Riddell: well I starting some sort of book, and I'm teaching some friends, c++/qt/kdelibs with it, and one of the tasks i'm willing to help them do is the printer module..
<Riddell> dantti: system-config-printer-kde is written in Python
<dantti> Riddell: today it segfaults here, and it's made on python..
<dantti> yep :P
<dantti> so my idea was to rewrite it on c++
<yuriy> OdyX: bug 205201
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 205201 in kdesudo "[Hardy] The gtk-qt-engine doesn't work while staring applications as another user" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/205201
<dantti> Riddell: basically cause it would have much mode kde devs to help later
<dantti> Riddell: and that I also have more experience with kde modules in c++
<Riddell> dantti: that seems like a lot of work to fix one bug, it would also lose Python developers like me and it would mean it couldn't be in sync with gnome's system-config-printer
<OdyX> yuriy: thanks, but I have enough of these in Debian bts :->
<dantti> Riddell: hmm why sync?
<Riddell> dantti: well it's a fork of gnome's system-config-printer and it's kept in sync with it to remain current with CUPS and new features
<dantti> Riddell: I see... well I'd need to look at both app to try to understand the basics, but if the code is going to be in python then i can't help, also if there were many benefits in using python i think it would be working by now.. (i'm not against python i just think c++ could benefit of most kde devs)
<dantti> Riddell: if you think there is just little things to do to make it work, then i'll move to other stuff, otherwise we can start on c++...
<Riddell> dantti: I'd be against starting a c++ version, it would be more work to do and maintain, I think the lack of interest is nothing new in printing (nobody cared for printing in KDE 3 either)
<ghostcube> c++ is faster then python ever will be
<ghostcube> a
<dantti> ghostcube: well that's not the problem :P
<ghostcube> but an fact pro
<ghostcube> :D
<OdyX> ghostcube: why caring about speed when you have an inkjet printer that lasts 40 seconds to print one page.
<ghostcube> i have an laserjet oO
<ghostcube> 2 secs
<ghostcube> :D
<dantti> ghostcube: it's just configure, we are not printing :P
<ghostcube> i know i only was joking :P
<ghostcube> btw didnt even python cancel python progz and reverted to an c++ pendant
<dantti> Riddell: well, i now these things don't have much love, but more work to do and maintaing i guess depends on what do you know..
<ghostcube> 3.0 to 3.1 afaik
<ghostcube> guys even compiz gets c++ now so ...
<ghostcube> lol
<ghostcube> wouldnt the cups printer webpage all someone need for an printer setup ?
<ghostcube> *be
<ghostcube> i always manage mny printers by this
<dantti> ghostcube: yep, but that's ugly, is much coller to have that manages by native kde look'n'fell
<ghostcube> hmm isnt macos already build oO
 * ghostcube ides and runs
<dantti> Riddell: well last question: does that module get's in system settings? and automattically detects thje printer?
<dantti> Riddell: cause if not i would like to make a kded module to detect the printer, show a popup, and call the printer manager..
<Riddell> dantti: system-config-printer-kde is in system settings.  printer-applet from kdeutils is the bit that pops up when a new printer is detected
<Riddell> hal-cups-utils (now system-config-printer-udev) is what does the actual printer detection
<Riddell> your distro may vary
<dantti> i see.. so that should be there, if it's not it's because it's not working right?
<Riddell> yes it means something is missing or not working
<mgraesslin> why are you still using patch kubuntu_10_turn_on_kwin_compositing.diff?
<Riddell> mgraesslin: is there a reason we shouldn't?
<mgraesslin> well KWin is able to detect if compositing is supported or not
<mgraesslin> and that KWin requires Compiz looks strange :-P
<ghostcube> compiz now has a workarround for the not syncing window refreshment
<ghostcube> :)
<Riddell> mgraesslin: kwin uses some information based on the kwin maintainers experience, the compiz blacklist uses information based on the actualy drivers in ubuntu which is far more reliable for us
<mgraesslin> but that list is only used, if it is not intel, nvidia, radeon or fglrx
<mgraesslin> and if the Ubuntu blacklist is better, it would probably be better to use the information directly in kwin
<Riddell> yeah, so currently it trusts KDE for the main cards then trusts Ubuntu for the obscure ones
<Riddell> we should probably ask for feedback from people to see if it works
<mgraesslin> in case of the obscure cards I'd prefer keeping compositing turned off - those cards are mostly old and probably not powerfull enough to run a composited workspace
<ghostcube> nope
<ghostcube> on some of them the whitelisting works fine for compositing
<ghostcube> so its at own risk if you want to bring compiz on
<ghostcube> so it should be in kde too
<Nightrose> people in identica and twitter are asking when kubuntu packages for 4.3 will be availible - what to tell them?
<a|wen> Nightrose: last i've heard packages was still building on karmic ... hopefully finishing soon
<Nightrose> ok
 * a|wen so much needs a kde overview of versions + build status
<a|wen> Nightrose: kdepim and kdeplasma-addons is still in depwait so we're not there yet
<Nightrose> k thx
<Nightrose> jaunty still has to wait as well i guess?
<a|wen> nah, consider releasing it soon ... but wanted an extra ninja to agree
<a|wen> considers*
<Nightrose> ok let me know when packages are up so I can dent and tweet it
<Nightrose> people are impatient already ;-)
<ghostcube> will the main release be in backports ? or in the rc3 repo ?
<a|wen> backports-ppa i'm quite sure
<ghostcube> thx
 * Trouble is poised for KDE 4.3 for Jaunty
<a|wen> ghostcube: you on jaunty?
<ghostcube> yes
<a|wen> ghostcube: PM
<Quintasan> bug #408962
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 408962 in plasma-runner-kopete "plasma-runner-kopete needs updating" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/408962
<Quintasan> I hope I done it right
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: ^
<a|wen> ryanakca: ping
<seele> Riddell: how can we get some of the papercuts assigned to a milestone? maco didn't get props on djsiegel's latest papercut entry
<ScottK> seele: I think you ought to get djsiegel to add you to the papercuts project so you can just set it yourself.
<ryanakca> a|wen: pong
<jjesse> if you are a member of ubuntu-bugs you should be able to set milestones as well correct?
<maco> jjesse: papercut milestones
<a|wen> ryanakca: do we have a kde 4.3.0 news-item ready?
<ScottK> jjesse: It's a separate LP project.
<jjesse> ah sorry mis understood
<ryanakca> a|wen: I don't know, not to my knowledge
<maco> im confused about why fixed papercuts arent listed but im assuming its because only ones that are attached to a milestone are
<a|wen> ryanakca: maybe time to produce one ... don't know who usually does that
<ryanakca> a|wen: what PPA is it in?
<seele> ScottK: i'm not allowed to be part of the project
<a|wen> ryanakca: it will be in https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/backports/ when we release it
<ryanakca> a|wen: thanks
<maco> seele: canonical only?
<a|wen> ryanakca: packages for karmic are still building ... most of the core-packages looks done though
<jjesse> that would suck if it was canonical only
<seele> maco: yes
<ScottK> seele: Oh.  That's an interesting demonstration of desire for community involvement.
<Mamarok> a|wen: 4.3 on Jaunty installs fine, no problems here
<jjesse> agreed
<maco> jjesse: its owned by the ayatana team, i believe
<a|wen> Mamarok: cool ... can you remember what you upgraded from?
<Mamarok> from 4.2.98
<Mamarok> a|wen: the only thing held back is kdepim-dev, but that's so since beta2
<a|wen> Mamarok: okay ... that is no problem when upgrading from 4.2.x at least
<Mamarok> as I have both the jaunty-backports and the backports PPA active, where does 4.3 come from?
<Mamarok> PPA?
<maco> seele jjesse ScottK:  Maintainer: Canonical User Experience and Design team
<a|wen> Mamarok: from the backports-ppa when we choose to release it
<a|wen> ryanakca: you started on a news-item? .. if so, ping if you need some proof-reading or when you have it ready
<Mamarok> ok, is it supposed to end up in the jaunty-backports soon?
<a|wen> Mamarok: that was the idea ... but depends on any larger issues coming up and more
<Mamarok> ok
<Mamarok> somebody mentionned a new patched tarball from upstream earlier, is this in already?
<Mamarok> patche like yesterday or so
<a|wen> new tarballs was synced less than 24 hours ago according to my backlog
<ryanakca> a|wen: http://paste.ubuntu.com/247379
<Mamarok> great :)
 * ghostcube waits for launch
<ghostcube> :D
<a|wen> ryanakca: looks good ... http://paste.ubuntu.com/247384/ ?
<a|wen> ryanakca: uh, and we probably want to link to http://kde.org/announcements/4.3/
<ryanakca> a|wen: done, tell me (or someone else with access) when you're ready to have it published, the draft is on the website.
<a|wen> ryanakca: cool, thanks ... just trying to get an overview over the status in karmic
<ryanakca> a|wen: OK. If you prod someone else, the link to the draft is https://www-admin.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.3
<a|wen> ryanakca: perfect... thanks again
<mgraesslin> I can't see any i18n packages being built in the staging repository. Will there be any?
 * mgraesslin notes that golem.de has a screencast based on Kubuntu's 4.3 RC2 packages and in the comment section people are complaining about the bad i18n state
 * ghostcube notes that germans should be able to read some english words :P
<ghostcube> oda ?
<ghostcube> hehe
<mgraesslin> ghostcube: are you running KDE 4.3 in Kubuntu with a non english locale?
<mgraesslin> if not, give it a try - it's terrible
<mgraesslin> I don't mind English, but having the mixture is terrible
<jjesse> i know they have done some work recently on translations
<ghostcube> ich weiss ich hab die rc3 am laufen gehabt oO
<a|wen> mgraesslin: in jaunty or karmic?
<mgraesslin> jaunty
<a|wen> mgraesslin: then that is why ... no translations to the ppa-packages
<apachelogger> a|wen: I think batl10n* can be used for publishing kde-l10n to ppa
<apachelogger> at least I seem to remember that I implemented that for the hardy backports
<mgraesslin> I know that are mostly troll posts, but http://forum.golem.de/read.php?34174,1874427,1874455#msg-1874455
<apachelogger> a|wen: there is still some hardcoded stuff, but technically you just need to ensure .batrc got BD set to jaunty and run batl10n jaunty
<apachelogger> a|wen: then set ARCHIVE to whatever the ppa is named in the dput cf and batl10n-upload should be good to go as well
<a|wen> apachelogger: cool ... so it does work with kde4
<apachelogger> anyway
<apachelogger> =>        bed
<ghostcube> oo
<ghostcube> alter man
<rgreening> shtylman: Is the ubiquity stuff uploaded yet for the installer?
<rgreening> Just trying the Kubuntu netbook and not seeing all your fancy work yet :(
 * a|wen seriously misses a core-dev now
<Riddell> 4.3 is in kubuntu backports!
<Riddell> ryanakca: I believe you have a news story waiting?
<Riddell> a|wen: or you have a news item?
<a|wen> Riddell: https://www-admin.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.3
<Riddell> time to fire up konqueror
<Riddell> groovy
<Riddell> has the status bar disappeared from konqueror for anyone else?
<Nightrose> Riddell: let me know when packages for jaunty are live and kubuntu.org has an announcement so i can dent it
<Nightrose> people are waiting impatiently ;-)
<maco> mine's still there
<Riddell> Nightrose: go go! http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.3
<Riddell> ~twitter update Kubuntu packages for 4.3 are up!  http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.3
<kubotu> status updated
<Nightrose> Riddell: thanks :)
<maco> hmm kopete probably shouldnt hide in the tray instead of closing when...well...when plasma-desktop isnt running and thus there is no tray
<dtchen> what are the plans for plasma-widget-networkmanagement for karmic wth respect to wep and wpa support?
<Nightrose> Riddell: pushed
<maco> dtchen: "cross your fingers"?
<Riddell> dtchen: I hope to test that tomorrow, although it doesn't mean I can do much if it doesn't work
<a|wen> yay!
<Riddell> dtchen: wstephenson asked for some help with a UI issue earlier, maybe if we find someone to fix it he'll get it talking to networks in return
<dtchen> the current snapshot in karmic still fails wep and wpa on ar9170 (running both karmic's kernel and compat-wireless-2009-08-04; network-manager-gnome works fine)
<dtchen> with plasma-widget-networkmanagement, it seems to be looping once associated and immediately disassociating
<Riddell> dtchen: wep works for me so it could be something driver specific
<dtchen> Riddell: true, but that's rather unlikely given both wireless-tools and n-m-gnome work fine
<dtchen> anyhow, if it's seriously annoying in the next two hours, i've grabbed the sources
<dtchen> back to alsa bugs
<maco> haha
<nielsslot> is the X crashing bug still present when upgrading to KDE 4.3 in jaunty?
<bdgraue> /var/cache/apt/archives/kde-icons-oxygen_4%3a4.3.0-0ubuntu1~jaunty1~ppa1_all.deb
<bdgraue> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<bdgraue> /var/cache/apt/archives/kde-icons-oxygen_4%3a4.3.0-0ubuntu1~jaunty1~ppa1_all.deb
<bdgraue> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<bdgraue> /var/cache/apt/archives/kde-icons-oxygen_4%3a4.3.0-0ubuntu1~jaunty1~ppa1_all.deb
<bdgraue> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<bdgraue> sry
<bdgraue> did not want to spam
<bdgraue> didnt get it, that it was already in here
<Riddell> bdgraue: pastebin the whole problem (paste.ubuntu.com
<bdgraue> Riddell: thx, i know
<bdgraue> its very often with kde-icons-oxygen
<bdgraue> i have to dpkg -i --force-overwrite
<a|wen> bdgraue: we need to fix it so you don't have to do that ... so please pastebi the errors
<Nightrose> http://identi.ca/notice/7564103 <- Riddell
<Nightrose> what can i answer him?
<bdgraue> a|wen, Riddell: hope its help, its almost german http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/247506/
<Riddell> that figures, it's an upstream bug that
<Riddell> Nightrose: umm, dunno what's going on there
<Nightrose> k
<Riddell> Nightrose: I'd ask him to try   apt-get -f install and if that didn't sort it paste the output from  apt-get install kde-core  also apt-cache policy kde-core
<Nightrose> i'll just tell him to get support on IRC
<Riddell> Nightrose: infact I don't know where he's getting that "kde" package form
<Riddell> from
<Nightrose> afaik from the announcement
<Nightrose> we'll see if he comes to #kubuntu
<Riddell> nothing about "kde" meta package there, it's called kde-full now
<Nightrose> ah he might be installing the wrong package then
<Nightrose> he's on ubuntu
<dtchen> nielsslot: more details?
<nielsslot> dtchen: the kubuntu release notes of the first two RC's mentioned the problem.. just wondering if it was fixed
<ghostcube> hmmm
<ghostcube> i updated to 4.3.0 and now after login pure white screen
<ghostcube> oO
<ghostcube> is there anything not ready till now
<a|wen> ghostcube: tried disabling compositing?
<ghostcube> i autostart compiz
<ghostcube> what config stores the setting for the default wm
<a|wen> uh, compiz ... /me runs
<ghostcube> it worked before so the update has done anything :)
<a|wen> what did you upgrade from?
<ghostcube> in what file doe the systemsetting store the settings for the default wm
<ghostcube> 4.2.4 to 4.3.0
<ghostcube> and i only see a white backround
<ghostcube> i can see some plasmoids
<Quintasan> urgh, I built plasma-runner-kopete for karmic and now I can't use it in jaunty cause of version conflicts >_<
<a|wen> then a lot of things have changed ... i've always sticked to kwin, so dunno
<a|wen> Quintasan: make your own backport :)
<Quintasan> I don't want to /sob
<Quintasan> :S
<ghostcube> JontheEchidna: do ypu may know where systemsettings stores what WM is loaded
<ghostcube> in which file
<Quintasan> python plasmoids still don't work for me
<Quintasan> oh, I have a great idea
<Quintasan> rm -r .kde
 * a|wen seriously needs some more diskspace
<bdgraue> kde 4.3 runs smooth, i like it :)
<bdgraue> well done, package guys
<Riddell> bdgraue: can you paste the output of apt-cache policy libqt4-core  ?
<Riddell> bdgraue: actually   apt-cache policy libqt4-network
<bdgraue> Riddell: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/247530/
<Riddell> thanks
<Quintasan> Hell, it's damn fast
<Quintasan> GRRRR, damn that stupid python
<Riddell> ~twitter update KDE 4.3 packages need kubuntu staging PPA for now as well as backports
<kubotu> status updated
<a|wen> Riddell: has any of the kde-packages been built after qt?
<Riddell> yes, we have updates last night
<Quintasan> Riddell, a|wen: can you try adding python plamoids?
<Quintasan> plasmoids*
<a|wen> Riddell: damn ... at least it is a public ppa this time around
<bdgraue> Riddell: so i have to add deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/staging/ubuntu jaunty main as well?
<Riddell> bdgraue: well you're ok you already have that Qt
<Riddell> and it'll copmile in backports soon I hope.  stupid PPA bugs.
<Quintasan> urgh, and how do I set different plasmoids and wallpapers per desktop?
<bdgraue> Quintasan: zoo, out and configure plasma
<bdgraue> s/zoo,/zoom
<Quintasan> oh, nice
<Quintasan> thanks
 * Quintasan notes his graphics card sucks and zooming out takes at least 5 seconds
<a|wen> Quintasan: is there any of the default plasmoids that are python ones?
<Quintasan> a|wen: don't think so, try installing Plasmacon using GNHS
<a|wen> gnhs?
<Quintasan> get new hot stuff
<a|wen> ahh
<Quintasan> oh god I lol'd
<Quintasan> very clever
<ghostcube> hmmm ok now with staging my white screen is gone
<ghostcube> but still i cant do anything
<ghostcube> is there still stuff compiling
<Quintasan> ghostcube: the ultimate solution to every KDE config problem is to remove whole .kde directory ;)
<ghostcube> -_-
<a|wen> Quintasan: script initialization fails ... but i'm pretty sure that kdebindings is not kde 4.3 on jaunty
<ghostcube> i have a very clean 4.2.4 install and did update so every one doing this will need to remove .kde ? i dont think so
<ghostcube> i cant type into run command
<ghostcube> hmmm
<Quintasan> ghostcube: in my case everything worked
<Quintasan> but I use kwin
<ghostcube> i dont get to the systemsettings to change it
<ghostcube> :|
<Quintasan> try alt+f2
<ghostcube> doesnt work cant type into
<ghostcube> but there must be a file where systemsetings stores all you put in or
<Quintasan> .kde/share/config
<ghostcube> -_-
<Quintasan> check the files in that directory
<Quintasan> anyone here using fglrx?
<shtylman> Riddell: how do we go about getting an icon requested to be added to kde? more specifically oxygen? do I just ask pinheiro? we need an add printer icon (I don't think on exists) if we want to be able to use meaninful icons in the system printer config
<Riddell> shtylman: you report a bug in bugs.kde.org I believe
<shtylman> k
<Riddell> you can also ask kwwii but he's going on holiday for the next three weeks
<shtylman> ahh
<shtylman> I will try the bug route...see how that goes...
<bdgraue> Nightrose: see pein in #kubuntu isn't that the guy you mentioned?
<ewoerner> hi
<ewoerner> one of the marble developers just noticed that kdeedu 4.3 might need a build dependency to libgps-dev
<ewoerner> otherwise our uber-cool gps support won't get noticed ;-)
#kubuntu-devel 2009-08-05
<a|wen> that looks like some more MIR work coming up ^^^
<a|wen> ewoerner: please add a bug report about it (unless it already exists) ... will need some work to get libgps included in the supported part of ubuntu
<ewoerner> a|wen: i currently don't have any launchpad account
<ewoerner> that's why the quick drop-by ;-)
<ghostcube_> ok i renamed .kde
<ghostcube_> and started a new one
<ghostcube_> working
<ghostcube_> :|
<ghostcube_> i hate this
<ghostcube_> but 4.3.0 is nice
<ghostcube_> :D
<ghostcube_> and compiz works too
<ewoerner> oh, and the gps support in marble is provided by a plugin
<ghostcube_> i love th etree view in systemsettings
<ghostcube_> its like kcontrol
<ghostcube_> i love it
<ghostcube_> :)
<a|wen> ewoerner: the plugin is in kdeedu source?
<ewoerner> a|wen: yes
<ewoerner> marble/src/plugins/positionprovider/gpsd
<a|wen> ewoerner: bug 409104 <-- Riddell
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 409104 in kdeedu "kdeedu should builddepend on libgps-dev for marble gps support" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/409104
<ewoerner> just out of curiosity: what does MIR mean?
<a|wen> ewoerner: Main Inclusion Report ... we need to get them in main (part of officially supported ubuntu) to build and use them
<ewoerner> ah
<ewoerner> ok, thank you
<ewoerner> night everybody
<milian> 9.04 update to KDE 4.3 wants qt 4.5.1 but only 4.5.0 is found - is that known?
<a|wen> milian: you temporarily needs to add "deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/staging/ubuntu jaunty main"
<a|wen> milian: the new qt didn't want to copy (damn PPAs); will work as soon as qt finishes building in the backports ppa
 * shtylman is still fighting with qt model/view and KCategorizedView
 * shtylman and is loosing...
<milian> a|wen: so it will be fixed eventually? I can wait a few days ;-)
 * a|wen cheers on shtylman
<a|wen> milian: sure ... it is already building, so it is a matter of a few hours
<milian> ok, great - thanks!
<milian> btw, which qt version is cooking there right now?
<milian> 4.5.1?
<milian> would be a shame...
<milian> -shame +waste of time
<Riddell> 4.5.2
<milian> yes, very good :)
<milian> ok, then I'm off to bed, waiting for tomorrow
<milian> thanks all
<gon> who mantain kubuntu-backpors ppa?
<a|wen> milian: nn, good luck with kde 4.3 tomorrow
<gon> 4.3 in jaunty require qt 4.5.1
<gon> but is not available in jaunty
<a|wen> gon: you temporarily needs to add "deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/staging/ubuntu jaunty main" - the new qt didn't want to copy (damn PPAs); will work as soon as qt finishes building in the backports ppa
 * a|wen feels like repeating himself
<gon> !
<gon> thanks =)
<a|wen> the new qt should luckily finish build in less than 4 hours
<gon> =)
<ghostcube> hmmm the system wont start compiz automaticly seems to be an little bug
<ghostcube> :)
<ghostcube> but the rest works fine
 * shtylman wants the new qt and hopes it resolves his problems...but probly wont.... (tear)
<shtylman> Riddell:
<shtylman> http://imagebin.ca/view/56JlIijO.html
<shtylman> that is my usability mockup for the printer screen
<Riddell> cor
<shtylman> when the user clicks the printer settings icon..that would open up...and they navigate everywhere from here...
<shtylman> thoughts?
<Riddell> shtylman: open up how?  within the same window?
<shtylman> yea
<shtylman> a kcmmodule or whatever they are called
<shtylman> settings might open up a new window...but I would prefer to keep it in the same window
<shtylman> maybe have a breadcrumb up top...or not...
<shtylman> dunno yet..
<Riddell> system settings is ment to be all within one window really
<Riddell> looks lovely to me, as ever check with celeste
<shtylman> k
<shtylman> mainly...I want this to be the first screen they see
<shtylman> and if there are no printers maybe a hint to *add* some
<shtylman> this will also work well for people with lots of network printers (that might have been autodetected)
<shtylman> seele: http://imagebin.ca/view/56JlIijO.html
<shtylman> I am aiming to have that be the entry point for all printer configuration related activities...
<Riddell> dtchen: pulseaudio-module-rygel-media-server--dbg  ?
<Riddell> is that double dash intended?
<shtylman> Riddell: there was one more action I wanted to add...but for the life of me can't remember it right now...
<seele> shtylman: so i guess youre not using the previous design proposal?
<seele> shtylman: is that the SS menu or is that after you click on the SS printer object?
<shtylman> that is after you click the SS printer object
<shtylman> seele: so...the reason I wanted to design it like this is two fold...
<shtylman> I think that the one column icon list can become too cluttered for people with multiple printers...
<shtylman> I can do a mockup with one column if you like?
<shtylman> it is easy to do
<seele> well the thing is, the design was created so it would fit in with all the other KCMs
<shtylman> my main fear is when the number of printers gets large (think networked printers) then a single column no longer works well...at least not without a search box
<shtylman> k
<shtylman> lemme try a single column list really quick...
<seele> i think the primary use case we designed for was home user, not large networked office user
<seele> (that info should be on the printing wiki page i think)
<shtylman> k
 * Riddell snoozes
<shtylman> oh..and another problem was that you can't have menus
<shtylman> this means that I can't have a settings menu and instead need to bring the *settings* type options into a list or buttons
<maco> how big is a large networked office? i work in a set of 2 townhouses in a company with only about a dozen people, and we have...maybe 8 printers?
<maco> wow wait..we have like one printer per person that actually works in the office instead of telecommuting
<shtylman> this includes an icon for add printer, settings, and (there was one more thing...I swear) but can't think of it...
<seele> shtylman: have you *seen* the old print design proposal?
<seele> like, the wireframes, not what has been done thusfar
 * seele doesnt remember menu items
<shtylman> yea
<shtylman> you mean the pdf right?
<shtylman> seele: http://imagebin.ca/view/e8BhEb.html
<shtylman> better?
 * shtylman is looking at a pdf that has wireframe mockups
<shtylman> I could even do a two column layout...
<shtylman> :)
<shtylman> so what do you think works best?
<vorian> sheesh maco, you olf talk selection people are harsh
<vorian> 2 YEARS IN A ROW - SHOT DOWN :(
<Blizzz> hi. i get qt updates from backports, i guess the issue is solved with them and so staging is not need any longer on jaunty, am i right?
<a|wen_> Blizzz: true
<Blizzz> a|wen_: excellent. the staging-hint should be removed from the announcement then
<a|wen_> ryanakca / Riddell: ^^
<a|wen_> Blizzz: indeed ... let's see when someone with website powers coma about
<Blizzz> jep
<Nightrose> folks upgrade from rc3 to 4.3 gives me:
<Nightrose> The following packages will be REMOVED:
<Nightrose>   libkholidays4
<Nightrose> is that ok?
<Blizzz> Nightrose: i suppose, korganizer still offers and shows them
<Nightrose> heh
<Nightrose> JontheEchidna: ^
<Nightrose> do you know?
<Riddell> Nightrose: libkholidays4 is gone, fine to remove
<Nightrose> thx Riddell
<Stecchino> just upgrade to 4.3 using kubuntu-ppa packages. Get this output before crash: http://pastebin.org/6624
<Stecchino> moved plasmarc and plasma-appletsrc out of the way. Still the same problem
<Stecchino> known problem?
<Riddell> Stecchino: hmm crap, I suspect that's my fault
<Riddell> there's a patch in there which I didn't write very well and I havn't got round to fixing it
<Stecchino> Riddell: aseigo in #plasma said something about the packages being borked
<Riddell> I should just remove it from the jaunty package
<Stecchino> Riddell: how long before i can test?
<Riddell> Stecchino: an hour probably
 * Stecchino runs it in gdb to make sure
<Stecchino> crap, no stack
<Riddell> kdebase-workspace-dbg may help
<Stecchino> oh, I installed kdebase-dbg
<Stecchino> Riddell: nope, already had the -dbg really can not get a stack trace
<Stecchino> gdb plasma-desktop args=--nofork
<Stecchino> Riddell: stacktrace: http://pastebin.org/6626
<davmor2> Riddell: did you fix it?
<davmor2> Riddell: nevermind answer is on cdimages :)
<Riddell> davmor2: hum, no http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/livefs-build-logs/karmic/kubuntu/20090805/livecd-20090805-i386.out
<Riddell> I wonder why not
<davmor2> cups
<davmor2> 64bit is another issue though
<Riddell> yeah but system-config-printer-kde should be sorted
<Riddell> let me look
<davmor2> ah Riddell has cups been hal depreciated? if so then it might just be a cast of changing the seed so it doesn't pull in the hal-cups-utils.  I am thinking out aloud here so feel free to mock :)
<Riddell> erk kubuntu-desktop depends directly on hal-cups-utils
<Riddell> you are entirely correct
<davmor2> Riddell: Yay is slowly learning to diagnose stuff from error messages :)
<Stecchino> Riddell: package build?
<Riddell> Stecchino: yes should be, try an update, you're looking for kdebase-workspace - 4:4.3.0-0ubuntu1~jaunty1~ppa4
<Riddell> davmor2: new kubuntu-meta uploaded, we'll need to wait for it hit the archives then I'll rebuild the CDs
<davmor2> Riddell: Yay :)
<Stecchino> Riddell: it's fixed
<Stecchino> thx
<Riddell> Stecchino: ok sorry about that, I really need to find an hour to fix that patch
<Stecchino> Riddell: asiego offered to help BTW
<Riddell> Stecchino: I have notes from him from when he looked at the patch, it's just silly coding errors of mine but I've utterly failed to find the time to look at it
<Riddell> maybe today I will, keep poking me
<Quintasan> bug #408962
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 408962 in plasma-runner-kopete "plasma-runner-kopete needs updating to version 0.3" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/408962
<Quintasan> Riddell: ^
<Riddell> Quintasan: let me look
<Riddell> Quintasan: 0.3 is already in the archive
<Quintasan> -_-
<Quintasan> really?
<Riddell> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/plasma-runner-kopete says so
<Riddell> some chap called Michał Zając packaged it
<Quintasan> That would be me, but I don't remember doing it for 0.3 O_O
<Riddell> ha ha :)
<Quintasan> Riddell: Well, if you have some time please take a look at - http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/kpassgen
<Riddell> NCommander: did you need that CD I burnt?
<NCommander> Riddell, no, because my HDD committed suicide
<Riddell> poor thing
<Riddell> Quintasan: commented
<Riddell> revu login doesn't seem to work in arora :(
<Quintasan> I think I found alternative to Acetone ISO since it uses too copyright images and upstream was too busy/lazy to give me a reply
<ghostcube> hi
<ghostcube> hmmm i think i found a bug :D
<ghostcube> -_-
<ghostcube> maybe
<Nightrose> update notifier icon is missing in kde 4.3 rc3 and final (at least)
<Nightrose> known problem?
<Nightrose> missing icon ? in the systray looks rather ugly
<Riddell> NCommander: the restart icon changed name
<Riddell> Nightrose: rather
<Riddell> so that won't get shown
<Nightrose> ok
 * Nightrose just saw the new KDM theme for the first time
<Nightrose> sooooo beautiful
<Riddell> exclusive to Kubuntu too :)
<Riddell> (and any other distro that applied the patch)
<Nightrose> hehe
<ghostcube> fellows anyone wants to test something with kde 4.3.0 and copiz as dafault wm
<Nightrose> hmm after logging in, when the loading is shown I get a blackish wallpaper - not sure if I set that at some point or if that is a kubuntu thing
<ghostcube> there is a little weird bug
<Nightrose> can I change that somewhere?
<Nightrose> it doesn't fit with air at all
 * Nightrose can't find where to change that
<ghostcube> i changed kdm style lol to the old one and i get the blue walli between loadings
<ghostcube> rofl
<ghostcube> kde 4.3.0 isnt starting compiz as default wm seems to forget to load the option
<ghostcube> oO
<Nightrose> ahhhh
<Nightrose> splash screen in system settings
<Nightrose> but i can't seem to change the wallpaper
 * Nightrose installs new theme
<Nightrose> hmmm doesn't work
<Riddell> Nightrose: no black wallpaper from us, it's the default KDE blueish one
<Riddell> Nightrose: set it with right click on desktop -> Desktop Settings
<Nightrose> Riddell: you get a blue wallpaper when the splash screen shows?
<Nightrose> no i don't mean the real desktop wallpaper
<Riddell> Nightrose: the startup ksplash?  yes
<Nightrose> jep
<Nightrose> hmmm
 * Nightrose is puzzled
<Nightrose> aha!
<Nightrose> all the other air splash screens on kde-apps probably try to replace the one i already have
<Nightrose> downloading another one works
<davmor2> Riddell: we got a new iso yet?
<Riddell> davmor2: yes but I the logs havn't synced yet so I don't know if it actually built a new live fs
<Riddell> davmor2: hmm, looks like it failed on a random mirror issue http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/livefs-build-logs/karmic/kubuntu/20090805.1/livecd-20090805.1-amd64.out
<Riddell> no, same old udev/hal conflict issue http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/livefs-build-logs/karmic/kubuntu/20090805.1/livecd-20090805.1-i386.out
<desaparecido> hi, somebody has a blackscreen with last upgrade to kde 4.3 final release in Karmic?
<micmord> desaparecido: I got it... but i realized having start a blockbox session
<micmord> s/blockbox/Openbox
<desaparecido> micmord, with fluxbox (in my case) all it's ok, but in kde session is a black screen but i can access to programs by alt+F2 :)
<desaparecido> i don't have internet access, even with knetworkmanager, i can't understand
<JontheEchidna> Quintasan: lol, I uploaded it for you last night
<ghostcube> JontheEchidna: in the mood to confirm an compiz startup bug :)
<ghostcube> on 4.30
 * JontheEchidna doesn't use compiz
<ghostcube> you dont need to use it normal only installed must it be
<ghostcube> :D
<ghostcube> ehm boah german grammar in english is bad ass
<JontheEchidna> German must Yoda be :P
<ghostcube> yeah
<ghostcube> in german sounds like nur installiert muss es sein
<ghostcube> :D
<ghostcube> sounds ok
<rgreening> ghostcube: I am your father...
<ghostcube> nah
<ghostcube> oO
<ghostcube> iam to old for this
 * rgreening bradishes saber
<ghostcube> :D
<ghostcube> anyone can test this weird compiz startup bug
<ghostcube> :)
 * rgreening is knee deep in troubleshooting his system
<ghostcube> hmm i had this last  nght after update to 4.3
<ghostcube> and ended in mv .kde to .kde-old
<ghostcube> :D
<rgreening> shtylman: ping
<mgraesslin> JontheEchidna: fyi: I uploaded a new Aurorae release with GHNS support
<Riddell> what's Aurorae mgraesslin?
<mgraesslin> SVG based theme engine for KWin
<Riddell> oh aye
<mgraesslin> there's a package in karmic kwin-style-aurorae
<JontheEchidna> mgraesslin: cool, I'll check it out
<JontheEchidna> mgraesslin: the page still looks 0.1.1ish: http://kde-look.org/content/show.php/Aurorae+Theme+Engine?content=107158
<JontheEchidna> at least the tarball really is 0.2
<mgraesslin> somethings strange with kde-look
<Riddell> davmor2: I found another dependency on hal-cups-utils, so it'll be another couple of hours before that fix gets into the archive
<mgraesslin> if I click window decorations -> native there it says 0.2
<mgraesslin> seems to be some caching problems
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: :D
<Quintasan> hmm
<Quintasan> How do I check what graphic driver I'm using?
<ghostcube> glxinfo grep Vendor
<JontheEchidna> /var/log/Xorg.0.log is helpful
<Quintasan> radeon
<Quintasan> hmm
<ghostcube> Quintasan: move .kde worked
<ghostcube> all fine again now
<ghostcube> seems the updates didnt like my settings
<ghostcube> :D
<Quintasan> see, I told you :P
<ghostcube> but the compiz problem is weird
<Quintasan> urgh, jockey-kde is boked
<Quintasan> borked*
<Quintasan> k, let's try fglrx
 * Quintasan has sad experience with fglrx
<davmor2> Riddell: meh okay :)
<desaparecido> hi, i have a problem with kde 4.3 session, a blackscreen.. (after last upgrade, in karmic), somes ideas???
<ryanakca> Riddell: w.k.o/Kubuntu/Todo/Karmic says "Get rid of archive and downloads on the left", mind if I set in to only show the archive on say, www.k.o/news ?
<Riddell> ryanakca: don't want want a news block somewhere?
<Riddell> so the main page is an intro to kubuntu and the news becomes just headlines in a block somewhere?
<Riddell> (which could include a link to www.k.o/news with the archives)
<ryanakca> Riddell: Yes
<ryanakca> Riddell: did you want to wait until I get it done before I move the "archive" block over?
<ryanakca> by "archive" I mean the per month links to the stories / news
<Riddell> ryanakca: yeah I think so
<ghostcube> is kde 4.3.0 checking if glx is possible to enable or is it default setting
<ghostcube> tthat effects are on
<quintasan1> as expetec of fglrx
 * quintasan1 rages
<quintasan1> yeah
<quintasan1> grrr
<micmord> I got problem on upgrade to KDE4.3, after three upgrade kde-icons-oxygen works. http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/248018/
<micmord> bug 409357
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 409357 in oxygen-icons "package kde-icons-oxygen not installed failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite `/usr/share/icons/oxygen/22x22/actions/pointer.png , which is also in package step" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/409357
<Riddell> micmord: fix uploaded, thanks
<Riddell> was a typo at fault
<ghostcube> sudo apt-get -f is youre friend
<ghostcube> :)
<ghostcube> but the update had noticed many dpkg errors
<ghostcube> i needed apt-get -f install 3 times
<ghostcube> till my kde 4.3 was on machine
<ghostcube> many overrides
<ghostcube> writes
<Riddell> rgreening: I tried usb-creator-kde but something broke, it told me to look in the log file but didn't say which log file
<Riddell> it seemed like hal crashed
<Riddell> rgreening: -gtk broke just the same so it's nothing specific to you
<allee>  I'd added a fix for bug 390396   Next step is?  To ping here? :)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 390396 in kdebase ""About Me" in System Settings throws an error when changing details" [Unknown,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/390396
<Riddell> maybe I should poke evan
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: Bille wants us to backport the knetworkmanager applet to our KDE 4.3 repo, I have it building in staging
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: yeah saw that, seems like a good idea
<JontheEchidna> once the i386 builder gets off it's ass I'll copy it over to backports
<Riddell> allee: lovely
<Riddell> allee: very good, I'll add that to the packaging
<allee> thx
<Riddell> allee: inface you can just add it to the packaging if you want to
<Riddell> infact
<allee> Riddell: mhmm never done this.  But that's a good reason to do it.  bzr here am I ...
<Riddell> allee: bzr co lp:~kubuntu-members/kdebase-workspace/ubuntu
<Riddell> put it in debian/patches with a sensible name, add to debian/patches/series, dch -i and bzr commit
<allee> Riddell: ah, direct upload, no merge request necessary.  great
<Riddell> a privilage of membership :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: I just uploaded a fixed kds since the previous upload did ftbfs...
<Tonio_> Riddell: I've been quite away since I'm building my own company to start my new job, I'll be in canada for 6 weeks starting next week, so presumably with plenty of available time...
<Tonio_> can't wait
<Riddell> Tonio_: goodness, what's happening in Canada?
<Tonio_> Riddell: well I'll be employed by a canonical partner, based there, so 6 weeks is for the integration to the company
<Tonio_> Riddell: next to that I'll work in france, from home
<Tonio_> Riddell: so despite the fact I'm quite away from kubuntu atm, this is pretty cool for the future, as this will help me contribute more
<Tonio_> also since technically this company is my client, and I'll work on my own now :)
<Tonio_> hopefully I'll finally be able to help in making karmic our best release ever...
<Tonio_> I'm a bit ashamed of the relativelly poor level of contribution right now, but real life is sometimes the real priority ;)
<Tonio_> s/the leve of contribution/my level of contribution/ :)
<Nightrose> is the facebook plugin for kopete available for jaunty somwhere?
<Nightrose> kde 4.3
<Tonio_> Nightrose: forget about it, it is buggy as hell :)
<Tonio_> Nightrose: it won't refresh the contact list, just as for example
<Nightrose> hmmm
 * JontheEchidna packages newest konvi alpha
<Nightrose> Tonio_: are there packages anyway?
 * Nightrose would like to give it a try for fun and giggles
<Tonio_> Nightrose: I don't think so, also, the backport shoudl be easy as long as kde 4.3 is packaged for jaunty
<Nightrose> it is
<Tonio_> Nightrose: I think it won't build with 4.2 afair
<Tonio_> Nightrose: then you can just apt-get source && pbuilder, should work
<Nightrose> meh - i thought i can avoid that - exam in twodays ;-)
<Tonio_> as long as you have the backport reposiroty in your pbuilderrc
<Tonio_> Nightrose: then go for the exams :)
<allee> Riddell: commited (plus a typo fix in kubuntu_17_abort_string.diff)
 * allee runs to the biergarten
<davmor2> hey Riddell any joy yet?
<Riddell> davmor2: new package just hit the archive, let's try a rebuilt
<maco> allee: i did i spell cancel as "cancle" or some such?
<ryanakca> Tonio_: Where will you be in Canada?
<JontheEchidna> Any core-dev around that can sponsor bug 409406?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 409406 in konversation "New upstream release (Konversation 1.2 alpha5)" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/409406
<Tonio_> ryanakca: nearby montreal
<Tonio_> ryanakca: Sherbrooke
<Tonio_> ryanakca: have to go, but we can discuss this later :
<Tonio_> ;)
<davmor2> Yay
<ryanakca> Tonio_: Eh, only four and a bit hours away, have fun :)
<JontheEchidna> speaking of kopete-facebook... http://duncan.mac-vicar.com/blog/archives/557
<JontheEchidna> anybody take that one yet?
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: I had asked ryanakca to look at it I believe (not sure if it got done)
<JontheEchidna> I see QtCurve has made yet another release (seriously, damn) so I'll work on that then
 * JontheEchidna found this interesting: http://ivan.fomentgroup.org/blog/2009/08/04/koffice-needs-you-and-we-need-koffice/
<Riddell> davmor2: humph, still doesn't work
<dpm> Riddell: quick question: where are the upstream tarballs for the kde-l10n-xx snapshots fetched from?
<Riddell> dpm: ftp.kde.org
<Riddell> pub/kde/stable/4.3.0/src/kde-l10n I think
<Riddell> well that's the releases, the snapshots are in pub/kde/unstable/..
<Riddell> and appear sporadically
<dpm> right, thanks
<ryanakca> rgreening: You had asked me to do the plasmoid, I'm not sure who was doing the kopete plugin, Tonio_ was saying that "it is bugg as hell :)" a couple of hours ago
<rgreening> ah. right.... JontheEchidna, try it if you like. :)
<rgreening> thanks ryanakca
<ryanakca> rgreening: As for the plasmoid, it's a bit of a PITA... plasma can't find the python module when I do a global install ( placing the files under /usr, using the same layout as ~/.kde ), I can't use plasmapkg  since it requires X,
<ryanakca> etc, etc. Feel like taking a look at it?
<rgreening> ryanakca: sure, got it posted/available somewhere?
<Riddell> ** jaunty testers needed for new network manager and python-kde4
<_Sime> whatyousay riddell?
<ryanakca> rgreening: http://ryanak.ca/~ryan/plasma-widget-facebook_1.0-1.dsc
<Riddell> _Sime: trying jaunty packages of kdebindings, I came across an issue with PyQt4/uic/pykdeuic4.py though, did you ever decide where that should be installed?
<_Sime> Riddell: someone has been looking into that problem and has changed the install location a few times. I hope they actually tested it too. ;-)
<JontheEchidna> the kopete facebook plugin needeth a new qjson
<ryanakca> rgreening: I'm trying a setup.py script, I can import the plugin from python.
<ryanakca> s/plugin/plasmoid/
<Riddell> _Sime: well PyQt4 seems a strange place to put a PyKDE module
<Riddell> and it happened to cause funny packaging issues in jaunty because PyQt4 itself is installed elsewhere so it ends up with two PyQt4s and python imports the wrong one
<_Sime> Riddell: it acts as an extension plugin.
<ryanakca> rgreening: I think that all that might need to be done is to patch the metadata.desktop file so that it uses plasma_widget_facebook.main ...
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: did you have anyone test that new network manager?
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: it's the same as what's in karmic currently
<Riddell> that means nothing
<Riddell> network manager is stupidly fragile, it needs testing in triplicate at every stage
<maco> i would test it if i had a panel, however since plasma-desktop refuses to load... *shrug*
<Riddell> maco: what's your problem?
<maco> plasma-desktop go boom?
<maco> http://pastebin.ca/1519463
<maco> Riddell: ^
<Riddell> maco: that doesn't tell much, do you get a backtrace?
<Riddell> gdb plasma-desktop args=--nofork
<maco> uhhh that doesnt work
<maco> args=--no-fork not found...
 * maco looks through wiki
<Riddell> maco: gdb plasma-desktop
<Riddell> set args --nofork
<Riddell> run
<Riddell> <boom>
<maco> ah "run --no-fork"
<Riddell> bt
<bmunger> is it known that akregator is non functional?
<bmunger> does not crash, but does not fetch feeds
<maco> http://pastebin.ca/1519483
<maco> bmunger: fetches for e
<maco> *me
<maco> in karmic at least
<bmunger> yes karmic, i have it on a virtual machine and a laptop..both never work
<bmunger> shows the red x on every feed, even the default ones
<maco> kde planet and my blog's comment feed both work for me
<bmunger> interesting
<Riddell> maco: looks like a crash with network manager, what version do you have installed?  apt-cache policy plasma-widget-networkmanagement
<maco> Installed: none
<Riddell> maco: this is karmic?
<bmunger> i killed the akregator config directory and it still does not fetch the default feeds
<maco> aye
<Riddell> maco: I'm confused.  try installing  plasma-widget-networkmanagement ?
<JontheEchidna> Debian has 4.3.0 packages up, if anybody is in a merging mood
* apachelogger changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: You are Kubuntu | Alpha-3 released | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo | We need paperKuts! https://launchpad.net/hundredpapercuts | Meeting http://doodle.com/ay88g3hw8cumiv2n
<maco> Riddell: that worked!
<davmor2> Riddell: Bummer still the hal-cups-utils?
<apachelogger> ScottK: is https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Netbook/AppsRemoval a good url to track removed apps and the reason for removal?
<maco> Riddell: nm looks like a cell phone
<maco> and says its unstable and will crash me
<JontheEchidna> maco: run knetworkmanager, like it says :P
<maco> yet installing it resolves my crashes...weird
<JontheEchidna> the applet is useless at the moment
<maco> JontheEchidna: ah but if i dont have the plasmoid, plasma-desktop doesnt run
<JontheEchidna> weird
<maco> and i use /etc/network/interfaces anyway. the applet's been useless for like 6 months
 * OdyX points to wicd
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: do we has kde-l10n in the ppa yet?
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: not that I saww
<apachelogger> actually
<JontheEchidna> -w
<apachelogger> we should either upload as lang-packs or create lang-packs that depend on kde-l10n
<apachelogger> otherwise their aint is no smooth transition
<apachelogger> of course... if the language selectore supported list enhancements via defintion files or something
<Quintasan> I give up
<Quintasan> fglrx is stupid, retarded and I lack adjectives to describe it
<valgaav> Quintasan: soon you will not have to use it ... open source drivers for the newest ATI cards are really almost here ...
<Quintasan> valgaav: I have Radeon HD3450 :/
<Quintasan> GRRRRRR
<Quintasan> nice
<Quintasan> HDMI output in my video card was set as default card in alsa
<valgaav> well : http://www.botchco.com/agd5f/?p=47
<valgaav> HD3450 is r6xx ... and running compiz means that those drivers are really almost ready
<Quintasan> the driver is radeonhd?
<valgaav> AFAIK radeon not radeonhd
<nielsslot> i ran KWin with 3d on that yesterday.. the cube works.. be it very very slow
<maco> Quintasan: that's offensive to mentally disabled people. comparing them to ati drivers,oh my!
<Quintasan> ohshi-
<valgaav> well the driver is still slow because they use back buffer instead of front buffer or something like that ... once fixed there will be huge performance gain
<nielsslot> valgaav: i know.. i'm following the development as closly as possible
<Quintasan> http://pastebin.com/f294c151 <-- this means fglrx is not working?
<Monika|K> Quintasan: right
<Monika|K> if it were working, it would look somewhat like this http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Grafikkarten/ATI/fglrx#berpruefung
<dtchen> Riddell: fixed in 1:0.9.16~test4-0ubuntu1, thanks
<_Sime> 's cat is snoring...
 * _Sime 's cat is snoring...
<Monika|K> my cats are, unfortunately, puking
<Monika|K> ate grass
<_Sime> mine puked last night, and this morning
<_Sime> seems to be cleared up now.
<Quintasan_> I think I made it
<Quintasan> YAY
<ghostcube> any news for the translation packages for 4.3.0
<ghostcube> :)
<Varox> hi all!
<Varox> i just tried to update to kde 4.3
<Monika|K> hi
<Varox> but it's not working
<Varox> and i get the following error
<dtchen> Varox: it's a missing Conflicts/Replaces
<Varox> do you know how to fix it?
<Varox> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1232503
<Varox> dtchen: lol
<dtchen> Varox: you can either wait for it to be fixed in the PPA, or you can use dpkg --force-overwrite
<Varox> dtchen: thanks, i think i will wait for the fix in PPA
<Varox> how long does it usually take?
<dtchen> no idea
<Varox> ok
<Varox> it probably was a stupid question :)
<Varox> so it's time to go to bed now, late over here
<Varox> have a good night!
<Varox> and thanks for your help
<dtchen> np
<ghostcube> Varox: a apt-get -f install
<ghostcube> schould work too
<ghostcube> then retry an sudo apt-get upgrade
<Quintasan> hmm I don't like it, KWin effects suck with fglrx but compiz works just fine
<ghostcube> Quintasan: yeah compiz has better workflow
<ghostcube> do you use it ?
<Quintasan> just started
<Quintasan> But no window decorations
<ghostcube> standard repo version
<Quintasan> hmm emerald doesn't work
<ghostcube> grafic card is what
<ghostcube> ?
<Quintasan> Radeon HD 3450
<ghostcube> check that the window deco plugin is set
<Quintasan> emerald --replace worked :P
<ghostcube> Quintasan: check the plugin
<ghostcube> in ccsm
<ghostcube> can we try something please
<ghostcube> go to systemsettings >> desfault komponents
<ghostcube> window manager and set it to compiz
<ghostcube> and relogin to youre user
<ghostcube> if it wont get startet the bug is confirmed and i can file one
<ghostcube> you must go there after login if compiz is refusing to start and check kwin again
<Quintasan> file it
<ghostcube> so not starting ?
<Quintasan> compiz starts because ring switcher works
<ghostcube> yeah agfter login too ?
<Quintasan> but no decoration == emerald not starting
<ghostcube> if you set to auto
<Quintasan> yup
<ghostcube> hmmm
<ghostcube> have you checked the decoration plugin
<ghostcube> in ccsm
<ghostcube> btw why is ksnapshot not more atartet by the print button
<ghostcube> oO
<ghostcube> damn
<Quintasan> I think I will stick with KWin
<ghostcube> hmm fort me compiz works fine except the startup bug
<ghostcube> oO
<ghostcube> iusnt print button supposed to start knsapshot normally
<ghostcube> oO
<Quintasan> well don't mind me, I just don't like compiz
<ghostcube> Quintasan: can u may check i print opens ksnapshot for you
<Quintasan> nope
<Quintasan> set it manually in systemsettings
<Quintasan> I'm thankful enough for working fglrx
<bdgraue> Quintasan: where do i set print for screenshot?
<ghostcube> good question
<ghostcube> in global shortcuts it doesnt recognize it
<bdgraue> Launches KSnapShot when PrintScrn is pressed.
<bdgraue> hmm, dunno the english for that
<ghostcube> thx
<ghostcube> ha5rd to find
<bdgraue> found it :D
<Monika|K> I ordered 100 Kubuntu CDs for Froscon. Approved were 10. The package says 10 on the outside. It contains 1. <sigh>
<ghostcube> cool the super to win key mapping is nice
<ghostcube> :)
<Monika|K> what is the super key?
<ghostcube> compiz uses it its normally the windows key
<Monika|K> but what does it do?
<ghostcube> nothing its just named super key
<ghostcube> oO
<ghostcube> i didnt have a windows key here
<ghostcube> so i need to map it to another buttpon as super key
<ghostcube> hmmm if i get a notification it shows the numbers of notificationds but not the reason and the text
<ghostcube> oO
<ghostcube> anyway not so important
<ghostcube> :)
#kubuntu-devel 2009-08-06
<nixternal> hola peeps. back in town finally
<desaparecido> hi, i have a problem with last karmic upgrade to KDE 4.3 final release, blackscreen in KDE session,
<desaparecido> somes ideas? i can access programs by alt+F2
<Riddell> nixternal!
<Riddell> desaparecido: is plasma starting?
<desaparecido> Riddell: i have only a black screen with mouse pointer, nothing more, but with alt+F2 i have access.  Plasma? i suppose that don't starts
<Riddell> desaparecido: start konsole  and run plasma-desktop
<Riddell> see if that helps or moans
<nixternal> how goes it Mr. Riddell? Did I miss much?
<desaparecido> ok, thanks, i works from fluxbox session, I will try now.. thanks
<nixternal> I went green the entire time I was gone. Shut off all power to the house. I am such a good person :)
<Zorael> Is there any way to get the qtcurve gtkrc read earlier than via KDE's Autostart ("pre-KDE startup")?
<Zorael> input method helpers (scim/xim panels) seem to start earlier and end up looking horrid
<Riddell> Zorael: edit /usr/bin/startkde to read it
<Zorael> Riddell: thanks.
<Riddell> nixternal: I've not heard back about the questionnaire setup, so I think we should just do it on my server and get your applet in
<nixternal> heh, I figured as much concerning not hearing back :)
<desaparecido> Riddell: hi, start plasma-desktop from konsole doesn't help, the only thing is a lot of messages of closed applications
<desaparecido> I reinstalled kdebase-workspace and kdebase-workspace-bin but is the same thing
<Riddell> desaparecido: rm ~/.kde/share/config/plasma* ?
<Riddell> does it crash or just exit?
<desaparecido> only crash, i am in KDE session even after plasma-desktop command  (with blackscreen), i try rm now
<desaparecido> Riddell: after rm command the only difference is that after plasma-desktop command there's no more errors, but even blackscreen. I have the notifications (quassel notification for example) or grid-desktop effect but only that, without interaction with desktop
<gon> hey dudes... congratulations :B, 4.3  is awesome :D
<desaparecido> Riddell: after rm command the only difference is that after plasma-desktop command there's no more errors, but even blackscreen. I have the notifications (quassel notification for example) or grid-desktop effect but only that, without interaction with desktop
<desaparecido> sorry, i was lost my internet connection, so re-post the msg
<Riddell> desaparecido: you need to get a backtrace
<Riddell> install kdebase-workspace-dbg
<Riddell> gdb plasma-desktop
<Riddell> set args --nofork
<Riddell> run
<Riddell> <boom>
<Riddell> bt
<Riddell> file a bug with it and ping me
<Riddell> I'm off to bed now
<Riddell> but yay, CD image built, davmor2 will be happy
<desaparecido> Riddell: thanks, i have work to make works my desktop :)
<desaparecido_> Riddell:  good news,
<desaparecido_> Riddell:  I was tested to remove ~/.kde/share/apps/config/kdeglobals and restart KDE session and all it's ok, only i losted  my desktop configuration but i have again my KDE 4.3 desktop working
<Riddell> davmor2: guess hat?
<Riddell> davmor2: guess what?
<davmor2> I was about to say is it a big pointy wizards hat
<davmor2> you've never fixed it
 * davmor2 races off to cdimages to check in utter disbelief
<davmor2> Riddell: 64bit is still down but that's another issue all together
<davmor2> Riddell: Congratulations though :)
<Riddell> well let's wait until someone tries it first :)
<Riddell> it's only 650MB, suspiciously small
 * davmor2 re-syncs the images to test
<davmor2> no language packs though right
<Riddell> no I don't add langpacks until beta
<davmor2> so there's what 49.99 meg ;)
<Riddell> oh I'm very happy for it to be small, just suspicious that it's 20MB smaller than the previous build
<Riddell> but pitti has been working on reducing some dependencies so it could be his doing
<davmor2> Riddell: as soon as it finishes dl'ing I'll give it a quick once over and ping you to let you know if it works :)
<davmor2> yes blame pitti everyone else does :)
<seaLne> are there any plans to change the kdm login dialog? it went rather big and unsubte imho with 4.3.0
<seaLne> not sure if that is just the default one in kde?
<Riddell> that's the new air theme
<Riddell> seaLne: kwwii has been talking about making a new one so send requests to him
<seaLne> k, it just seems to me to be a step back to the old style of excessivly huge login window i really liked when it went small
<davmor2> Riddell: burning now
<Riddell> seaLne: worse case it's all SVGs so it should be easy to resize it
<Riddell> I believe it's too big for netbooks as it is
<Riddell> davmor2: things to test include network manager and the new ubiquity bling
<Riddell> once it's installed we could do with the all new plasma-widget-indicatordisplay being tested
<davmor2> Riddell: priorities first thing to check is that the cd boots ;)
<Riddell> davmor2: oh aye new usplash too (looks the same just some bug fixes)
<davmor2> Riddell: dark bit on the usplash is too dark you can't see it in throbber mode
<Riddell> hmm fooey
<davmor2> Riddell: no keyboard image on the installer but ping shtylman about that on u-installer
<davmor2> however it is the new installer :)
<davmor2> Riddell: is there anyway to suppress the devices recently plugged in: from poping up once the partitioner has done it's work?
<davmor2> Riddell: the opendesktop widget when you click on friends or nearby the window shrinks to something unusable
<davmor2> it resizes again once you select personal again
<davmor2> I'll check though and see if the behaviour is the same on the installed system
<Riddell> davmor2: it probably is, it seems to like resizing itself to 0x0 pixels
<davmor2> Riddell: I'm assuming this is an upstream thing is there a bug for it?
<davmor2> Riddell: icon seem blurry on the new login screen
<davmor2> I think it might just be down to the translucency and the image in the background
<Riddell> davmor2: it's also to do with our default setup so I need to fix that first because we blame upstream
<davmor2> Riddell: hence my assumption :)
<davmor2> Riddell: also the resize icon goes off the screen so you can't actually resize it once there is an issue without first moving it :(
<davmor2> Riddell: I know I log all these thing as bug and subscribe you :P
<Riddell> davmor2: that's fine actually, they're on my todo anyway
<davmor2> Riddell: weird I just went to resize the opendesktop app and the tiny little square at the top left hand corner suddenly grew
<Riddell> davmor2: so besides that, how's the installer and network maanger?
<davmor2> Riddell: networkmanager seems fine on my ethernet ported pc (/me contemplates buying wifi cards for all his test boxes) I'll have a look at live on my lappy after.   Generally everything seems fine.  installer works but I found some minor niggles but I'll talk to shtylman about those. just tatting about with everything now
<Riddell> "usr (usrlp) renewed their own membership in the Kubuntu Bugs (kubuntu-bugs) team"  fooey
<ghostcube> hello folks
<neversfelde> there will be a new choqok version soon
<ghostcube> any news about the german translation for the ppa repos ? :)
<Riddell> nobody is packaging traslations currently
<Riddell> a|wen was talking about doing it
<ghostcube> yeah thats what i know till now i apachelogger told something about its doable ...
<ghostcube> -i
<Riddell> anyone know why we havn't done a MIR for gpsd?
<tester_> Riddell: Quassel seems okay :)
<davmor2> guys is it me or is there a lot of clicking around amarok, as in sound click rather than mouse
<davmor2> can bluetooth still not connect to phones?  only options available under bluetooth device wizard seems to be input and audio
<davmor2> k3b's startup window is too small you can't see the welcome to k3b projects window
<davmor2> can you not burn iso's from a remote location ie sftp://local.server/*.iso
<davmor2> Riddell: k3b crashed when I selected it as an option to open an iso from my server
<Riddell> humbug
<apachelogger> Riddell: re translations: doing kde-l10n just involves some minor changes to the batfoo, then you can run batl10n and batl10n-upload
<apachelogger> but that will not help at all since the lang-packs from stock hardy do not depend kde-l10n
<davmor2> Riddell: does k3b support iso handling via sftp:// though?
<apachelogger> also the language selector doens't recommend their installation, so in the end we are boned again
<apachelogger> as always with translations
<davmor2> I still don't think it should of crashed so I'm still reporting it :)
<ghostcube> so no german till karmic release i think so eh ?
<Riddell> apachelogger: not that it helps now but that's changing in karmic
<ghostcube> any idea how to check why systemsettings inst taking care of the start compiz as default wm settings
<ghostcube> stoped working in 4.3.0
<apachelogger> Riddell: uh, that is good :)
<ghostcube> T - 3 Month
<ghostcube> oO
<apachelogger> Riddell: for hardy we have the options of either uploading a new language-selector that recommends installation of kde-l10n, or we upload lang-packs
<apachelogger> both not particularly good cases, unless, of course, we get language-selector into hardy-backports, so no matter what in the hardy-backports deployment the user would get asked to install kde-l10n-* for completele lang support
<ghostcube> why hardy
<Riddell> apachelogger: jaunty?  We can just install kde-l10n-xx and note on kubuntu.org people can install them
<apachelogger> eh, right, jaunty :D
<apachelogger> Riddell: that is not user friendly at all, especially once 4.3 moves to jaunty-backports
<ghostcube> the kcontreol look is still fascinating :)
 * ghostcube thinks this must be the default option :P
<Riddell> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/MainInclusionReportGpsd
<davmor2> meh arora crashed halve way through reporting the k3b bug :(
<jussi01> flash is still balls on linux... :(
<davmor2> Riddell: folder view and ublog have disappeared from the desktop after reboot
<Riddell> spooky
<ghostcube> hmm my panel disapeard last night as i add3ed a widget
<ghostcube> and never get back till new liogin
<ghostcube> :D
<Riddell> plasma-widget-indicatordisplay could also do with a test
<ghostcube> hmmm where to report the systemsetting bug ? in kde bugtracker or kubuntu ?
<ghostcube> oO
<davmor2> Riddell: I'll do a fresh install and try again :)
<Riddell> davmor2: maybe you have a pre-existing plasma settings file on that machine?
<Riddell> _Sime: new kdebindings now in kubuntu backports PPA
<davmor2> Riddell: doubtful it was a fresh install whole drive
<Riddell> hmm
<davmor2> Riddell: Like I say I'll do a fresh install and see if it happens again and also what happens after a second reboot in case it comes back :)
<morecowbell> is kubuntu-netbook supposed to be optimized for a netbook?
<jjesse> morecowbell: yes, #kubuntu-netbook is the channel for help on it
<morecowbell> thanks
<OdyX> JontheEchidna: Hi. I am handling konq-plugins in Debian. I think we could collaborate more. e.g. you did not take into account my debian/rules modification to correctly include the icons.. I do track (along with the other pkg-kde team members) those modifications in the pkg-kde svn <http://svn.debian.org/wsvn/pkg-kde/kde-extras/konq-plugins/> (which you can track with the RSS <http://svn.debian.org/wsvn/pkg-kde/kde-extras/konq-plugins/
<OdyX> ?op=rss&rev=0&sc=0&isdir=1>
<OdyX> RSS <http://svn.debian.org/wsvn/pkg-kde/kde-extras/konq-plugins/?op=rss&rev=0&sc=0&isdir=1>
<OdyX> JontheEchidna: I have no upload rights, thus uploads take slightly more time, but I do still think that keeping versions in the 1ubuntu1 scheme is good
<OdyX> (this allows you to base your work on what we do and avoids keeping two parallel branches)
<JontheEchidna> I do have a more recent merge for 4.3.0, but it seems to not have been uploaded to karmic yet :(
<jussi01> Does anyone feel like contributing to quassel? there are several small features that I know sput and egs have said they want to include but havent got time right now, and patches are welcome. so if anyone has time, pop into #quassel ask for Sput or EgS and see what needs doing :D
<JontheEchidna> unless it has been uploaded and has failed to build, which I'm checking now
<JontheEchidna> oh, no. It was uploaded with the ppa tag :S
<JontheEchidna> Ah, I merged before 4.3.0 was uploaded to debian. That's it
<JontheEchidna> Yeah, I suppose I should've checked svn
<JontheEchidna> oh well, nothing stopping me from merging again. :)
<OdyX> JontheEchidna: true... I am just seeking cooperation, which can save us both time
 * JontheEchidna nods
<OdyX> where do you keep your packaging ?
<JontheEchidna> Currently it doesn't have a vcs, but that can change
<JontheEchidna> well, other than the Ubuntu archive acting as a vcs it doesn't have one. I'll make a bzr branch
<OdyX> JontheEchidna: Do you have an alioth account ?
<JontheEchidna> Nope
<apachelogger> that reminds me
<OdyX> JontheEchidna: as I wont move from alioth and you probably wont move from LP, I suggest that even if we work separately, we watch out what the other one does - first step to real collaboration
<JontheEchidna> Makes sense, Kubuntu stuff at: https://code.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members/konq-plugins/ubuntu
<JontheEchidna> browsable here: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members/konq-plugins/ubuntu/files
<OdyX> JontheEchidna: All your web are belong to me
<OdyX> JontheEchidna: I have the atom feed for this, I'll follow your changes from now on
<OdyX> JontheEchidna: for the remaining changes, see debian/patches/* and debian/konq-plugins.install
<JontheEchidna> OdyX: btw, do you know whatever happened to that jpegorient tool? Last I checked it still seemed to be in the source, but not in the final package
<OdyX> JontheEchidna: hmmm. I have only the manpage
<JontheEchidna> same here
<OdyX> JontheEchidna: see imagerotation/CMakeLists.txt... it is commented.
<JontheEchidna> ah, should've checked there
<OdyX> JontheEchidna: but it was already commented in 4.2.4
<shadeslayer> is there a kopete widget in the SVN ?
<OdyX> JontheEchidna: was visibly disabled for the whole 4.* series
<JontheEchidna> Yeah, we received a bug report about it a bit back. I looked at it quickly, but I suppose I missed the CMakeLists.txt
<OdyX> http://websvn.kde.org/?view=rev&revision=906290 <-
<OdyX> it is broken.. by such, disabled by upstream
<Riddell> seele: did we decide on a meeting time?
<seele> Riddell: it looks like tue or wed next week.. i can send an email out in a bit about it
<Riddell> great
<seele> Riddell: preference for 19:00 or 23:00?
<Riddell> 19:00 probably
<neversfelde> there are some *~ppa* packages from extragear 4.3.0 in the ubuntu archive, is this a known problem?
<Riddell> oh probably my fault
<Riddell> it's not a problem, it's just inelegant
<neversfelde> ok, 4.4 is near, so it will be elegant soon :)
<seele> Riddell: meeting in #kubuntu-devel or #ubuntu-meetings?
<Riddell> seele: #ubuntu-meeting if it's free
<davmor2> Riddell: I don't think there is anything straight after the qa meeting, but could be wrong that's wednesday
<seele> argh
<seele> how do i figure out what meetings are happening in #ubuntu-meetings? I thought htat info was on fridge but i dont see the calendar anywhere
<seele> ok.. looks like there is a qa meeting the hour before so probably #kubuntu-devel
<davmor2> seele: Yes but after the qa meeting I don't think there is another one.
<Nightrose> seele: can you close the poll? I am subscribed to it via google calendar and wanna check if it is clever enough to show me the decided date
<allee> seele: typo in your e-mail: tues 12th:   Is this tue 11th or wed 12th?
<davmor2> Riddell: yes after the first reboot once the system is installed I get no folderview and no ublog apps.  The only thing I've done is resize the opendesktop app and do the updates and media installs
<Riddell> that's most strange
<davmor2> So system installs you reboot and cd is ejected.  On first start up everything is in place.  Installed updates and media and resized the opendesktop app so it stays visible and then restarted ublog and folderview vanish
<davmor2> Riddell: it wouldn't be a races issue because of kwallet would it?
<Riddell> davmor2: what does kwallet have to do with it?
<davmor2> opendesktop saves it's password in kwallet
<davmor2> Riddell: it's the only other thing that changed
<Riddell> davmor2: how did kwallet change?
<davmor2> Riddell: kwallet wasn't in use before but once I'd used opendesktop it asked for a password for kwallet.  On reboot there was a window for kwallets password to unlock it for opendesktop to get its password
<Riddell> davmor2: I can't even get the opendesktop applet to log in currently, it crashes plasma
<davmor2> it's login in fine for me :)
<davmor2> Guys is there any point having the lyrics plugin if it can't display them?
<Riddell> worked for me last I tried
<neversfelde> It stopped working because of legal problems, but I read about a patch
<davmor2> Riddell: I get Unfortunately due to liciensing restrictions from some yadda yadda yadda
<Riddell> hmm, yes
<Riddell> smelly old music industry
<JontheEchidna> Testers wanted for KNM in karmic: https://edge.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/experimental
<JontheEchidna> (plasma-widget-networkmanagement)
<apachelogger> <= needs minion
<apachelogger> neversfelde: ping
<neversfelde> apachelogger: here
<apachelogger> neversfelde: got time to request backport of kontrolpack?
<apachelogger> package builds, installs and works, so I'd need a documented ACK :)
<neversfelde> apachelogger: I am going to visit my parents the next two weeks, but I have probably time this evening.
<apachelogger> just file a BR and poke ScottK
<neversfelde> apachelogger: k
<apachelogger> I am working on neon right now and don't want to digg into slowish launchpad :P
<neversfelde> hehe, first I will test this plasma-widget-networkmanagmen
<Riddell> hmm, new kopete-facebook doesn't seem to work
<davmor2> Riddell: facebook has been dropping all day so that might be your issue
<Riddell> ok, I'll try again tomorrow
<neversfelde> apachelogger: I cannot find kontrolpack in karmic?
<allee> JontheEchidna: as network setup is completely borked for my testing a new verison is a must do :)
<apachelogger> neversfelde: https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kontrolpack
<JontheEchidna> allee: it's supposed to fix the big karmic-wireless-don't-work regressoin
<JontheEchidna> bug 392593
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 392593 in knetworkmanager "[karmic regression] cannot connect to wireless network" [Unknown,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/392593
<allee> JontheEchidna: cool, enables me to now care about wire+dhcp not working ;)
<allee> s/now/not/
<davmor2> Riddell: try to keep connecting
<davmor2> it took me 3 attepmts but it's up and running now
<JontheEchidna> Could I get a sponsor for bug 409406?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 409406 in konversation "New upstream release (Konversation 1.2 alpha5)" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/409406
<Nightrose> Riddell: yea facebook is probably being a victim of the same attac that twitter is fighting with
<Riddell> facebook works fine with the old plugin so I think it's the new version that's not working
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: do you have the new qjson? The required version got bumped
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: yes
<JontheEchidna> hmm, then I'm stumped
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: do you know who was supposed to do the armel magics for Qt?
<Riddell> apachelogger: I'm uploading kde4libs with the netbook plasma patch now
 * Riddell rushes to get JontheEchidna's konversation upload before the bus leaves for the guiness factory
<JontheEchidna> <3 Riddell
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: done, you'll need to commit the changelog change yourself
 * Riddell out
<JontheEchidna> kk
<nixternal> nice, guiness factory..I am jealous Riddell...have one for me please :_)
<nixternal> err, :)
<apachelogger> uh?
<apachelogger> Riddell in dublin?
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: clearly not me :P
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: probably NCommander?
<neversfelde> apachelogger: bug 409966
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 409966 in jaunty-backports "please backport kontrolpack 2.0.2-0ubuntu1 from karmic to jaunty" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/409966
<apachelogger> ScottK: ^
<apachelogger> neversfelde: thx
<neversfelde> ScottK: If you hvae time, would you have a look at it?
<neversfelde> JontheEchidna: wireless is completely not working with the plasma-widget-networkmanagment snapshot, I can't even connect to unprotected networks
<Nightrose> is strigi supposed to work in 4.3 on jaunty?
<neversfelde> Nightrose: it works for me, but I had to link libjvm.so  to /usr/lib/
<neversfelde> sudo ln -s /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun-1.6.0.14/jre/lib/i386/server/libjvm.so /usr/lib/libjvm.so
<neversfelde> or something like that
<Nightrose> thx
<Nightrose> hmmm still fails to initialise
<maco> whois jzb
<maco> oops
<maco> missed the slash :P
<nixternal> lol
<nixternal> I do that all of the time, it sucks :)
<nixternal> this time though, jzb wasn't in the channel :)
<neversfelde> Nightrose: mhh, that worked for several Jaunty users: http://wiki.kubuntu-de.org/Kubuntu_benutzen/Tipps_und_Tricks/Strigi_aktivieren
<lubyou> Nightrose https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/strigi/+bug/309626/comments/19 is another approach
<lubyou> worked for me
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 309626 in strigi "strigidaemon fails to start" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ryanakca> rgreening: Any luck?
<Nightrose> neversfelde: i'll have another look - thx
<Nightrose> lubyou: thx :) will check
<rgreening> ryanakca: I had logged off before I got a response from you. DO you have the package posted up anywhere for me to look at?
<rgreening> :)
<ryanakca> rgreening: http://ryanak.ca/~ryan/plasma-widget-facebook_1.0-1.dsc
<rgreening> ryanakca: looking
<Nightrose> lubyou: \o/ that did the trick!
<Nightrose> thx a bunch
<lubyou> you are welcome
<maco> nixternal: i wouldnt expect him to be.i was trying to figure out if what zonker's nick is
<rgreening> ryanakca: in metadata desktop file.. should this line change "ServiceTypes=Plasma/Applet" to "X-KDE-ServiceTypes=Plasma/Applet"
<rgreening> ryanakca: also, this blog post by aseigo may help: http://aseigo.blogspot.com/2009/06/python-javascript-or-web.html
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: ping
<ryanakca> rgreening: Thanks
<ryanakca> rgreening: As for the changing, I'm not sure
<apachelogger> I like how the openoffice icons blend in with oxygen
<apachelogger> why can't ubuntu just leave upstream standards just for once
<yuriy> apachelogger: they ARE oxygen :)
<yuriy> which standards?
<apachelogger> s/standards/defaults
<apachelogger> yuriy: they are not even tango IMHO
<apachelogger> but upstream got to those weird colorish thingies at look kinda sunish
<yuriy> apachelogger: ?? in kubuntu karmic? with kde integration?
<apachelogger> hum
<apachelogger> hum hum hum
<apachelogger> where is the kdm theme coming from?
<apachelogger> yuriy: I mean in the app menu
<apachelogger> great, now the social desktop thingy starts bitching again
<apachelogger> everytime I log into a karmic setup i get all grumpy
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: did you package a new network manager today?
 * Monika|K gives apachelogger a cookie to cheer him up
<yuriy> apachelogger: oh I thought you meant in the application. ok. *goes on his merry way*
<apachelogger> thanks for caring :P
<yuriy> apachelogger: well, what would need to be done to change those icons?
<apachelogger> override them
<yuriy> where?
<apachelogger> just change ooo to use upstream
<apachelogger> if someone gets in our way I will start bitching
<yuriy> I think the tango icons (or whatever is in the menu on jaunty) look nice there actually
<apachelogger> eh?
<apachelogger> go to graphics
<apachelogger> clashes with oxygen big time
<apachelogger> anyway, the splash is a much more urgent matter
<apachelogger> yuriy: the openoffice package should implement update-alternatives for the splash screen
<yuriy> because it says ubuntu on it?
<apachelogger> so we can alternate using kubuntu-defautl-settings
<apachelogger> yuriy: because it is brown and because it says ubuntu
<apachelogger> yuriy: bug 377220
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 377220 in openoffice.org "Brown splash for openoffice in Kubuntu" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/377220
<yuriy> shtylman: ^ maybe you know how to make OO.o use different splash screens when in KDE?
<apachelogger> splashfile=splash_kde.bmp if $KDE_FULL_SESSION
<apachelogger> that however would only be improving the change, since still then you might want to have different splashes for branding reason
<apachelogger> like someone derivates kubuntu and chooses to use green as default color or something
<apachelogger> so still the actual file needs an alternation in place
<neversfelde> bug 404839 needs a sponsor
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 404839 in plasma-widget-windowlist "transitional package plasma-widget-windowslist not installable" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/404839
<shtylman> yuriy: don't know off the top of my head whether that is in a global package or in a separate art package...
<shtylman> if it is in a separate art package...souldn't be too hard
<shtylman> if it is deeper in the system files...in a main package..I wouldn't mess with it..
<Riddell> it's in the global package and whenever I've asked calc he's said it's not possible without code changes
<shtylman> figured
<shtylman> maybe for another time...we have more pressing things I can enjoy this cycle :)
<shtylman> seele: did you ever decide on a particular layout you liked for the printer icons? one column two? whole thing?
<Riddell> shtylman: I go with 1
<shtylman> 1 column?
<Riddell> yes, as seele says it matches the other system settings layouts
<shtylman> and then under that column...would you separate the sections?
<shtylman> like settings, local printers, network printers...?
<shtylman> or just do settings and printers/
<shtylman> ?
<Riddell> the three seems sensible
<shtylman> k
<Quintasan> hmm I think I will pull kernel from karmic
#kubuntu-devel 2009-08-07
<shtylman> Riddell: I am looking at the printer mockups..and it seems that the only thing really todo is make an icon list instead of a tree view... is that right? or am I missing what else should be done?
<ryanakca> Hurray, Frescobaldi and Kobby are now in Debian NEW, sync time :)
<ryanakca> s/NEW/{unstable,experimental}/
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: it's in kubuntu-ppa/experimental for karmic if you wish to test
<JontheEchidna> yay, latest langpack update makes everything look splendid in Spanish
<vorian> lies
<JontheEchidna> yo quiero taco bell
<JontheEchidna> hmm.... in application menus, the keyboard shortcut designations aren't translated
<vorian> taco bell killed that poor dog a week or so ago
<JontheEchidna> a true symbol of the 90s
<JontheEchidna> ;__:
<nixternal> haha, yo quiero taco bell!!!! \o/ ROFL@!)***~*#@!@# that poor dog died last week :(
<vorian> yo nixternal!
<maco> vorian: no you're steve. rich is nixternal
<vorian> maco: why the hate from OLF?
<vorian> they must really hate me or something :P
<maco> vorian: nothing personal. we were told to each pick out the 5 "omg must have" beginner and 5-7 "omg must have" intermediate/advanced talks (+a few "um...no." talks) and i get the impression im not the only one who went "5? you want me to pick only 5???"
<vorian> ah, well
<vorian> it's ok
<maco> 4 or 5 people submitted the same thing, so all but one of them were rejected
<maco> i think jorge was the one accepted
<vorian> 5 talks on Kubuntu!
<vorian> that's awesome
<maco> it was about how to build a community around your project
<vorian> how silly
<maco> hehe i dont mean 4 or 5 submitted same as you :P just that there were 4 or 5 people who all somehow ended up on the same wavelength
<vorian> I was being a tad sarcastic
<maco> oh
<maco> text
<vorian> :)
<vorian> i may be the only person living in ohio that usues Kubuntu
<vorian> I have a feeling that will change starting in October
<maco> you were the only kubuntu proposal
<vorian> I figured it was a long shot :)
<maco> ...wait what the heck in the beginner list was more interesting than you?
<vorian> it's really ok maco, i'm moving next friday
<maco> well im pretty sure i voted for you
 * vorian hugs maco 
<vorian> are you doing a talk this year?
<maco> yes i did vote for you. and yes i am.
<vorian> coolio
<maco> dan was waitlisted
<vorian> what!
<vorian> that's crazy
<maco> his was on how to be a good/useful beta tester
<vorian> that's a great topic
<maco> and his cat just bit me
<vorian> ouch
<maco> she didnt bite hard. it was a warning bite
<maco> "stop petting RIGHT THIS INSTANT...OR ELSE"
<dtchen> it was quite a bit more specific than "how to be a good/useful beta tester"
<maco> i know but i didnt want to paste 6 lines of proposal into the channel
<dtchen> that's ok. it's olf's loss ;-)
<maco> if youre offered the friday thing will you take it?
<dtchen> fwiw, if i speak, i will be covering kubuntu use cases specifically
<dtchen> (though not exclusively)
<dtchen> uh, no. i'm in charge of the hackathon.
<vorian> yay
<maco> oh
<maco> forgot that
<maco> hey vorian youre still coming right?
<vorian> i've noticed dtchen has yet to sign my key
<maco> and nixternal?
<maco> vorian: he hasnt signed MY key yet
<vorian> maco: i'll be living in Idaho
<nixternal> I don't sign keys, I eat them!
<vorian> wow
<maco> vorian: eek
<nixternal> Idapimp
<vorian> I da pimp
<vorian> yeah, i'm pumped!
<maco> ok then... hey nixternal
<nixternal> no, you said "Idaho"
<maco> nixternal: what dan said about hackathon...
<nixternal> sounds like a bad jerry lewis dream
<vorian> nixternal: mind if I use you as a referral?  (new resume and all)
<nixternal> go for it!
<vorian> schweet, thanks
<maco> we want the hackathon to not be "The AFS Hackathon" instead be "The Hackathon" and then people all in one room at a bunch of tables hacking on their respective projects. wanna put Kubuntu as one of the projects?
<nixternal> I will tell them all about what you do to sheep!
<vorian> :o
<dtchen> nixternal: what you don't know is that you're starring!
<nixternal> not at OLF, I probably won't be going, 99.9% sure I won't be going
<maco> doh
<maco> 'm i gonna be the only kubuntu user?
<nixternal> maybe I should say 95% sure
<dtchen> uh,, no?
<maco> dtchen: oh duh. youll be there :P
<vorian> just wait until OLF 2010, most people will be using Kubuntu
<vorian> or More than 3
<dtchen> well, once Kubuntu Netbook is released, i think there will be considerably expanded recognition
<vorian> yes - and once 10.04 comes out - people will be flocking to a non-gnome alternative :)
<dtchen> JontheEchidna: so, have you considered daily builds of networkmanagement?
<JontheEchidna> I don't have the script-fu necessary to automate things like that :(
<dtchen> JontheEchidna: talk to fta, who does the black magic for all the mozilla stuff.
<dtchen> if it were git, it'd be considerably easier, since you could snarf apw's kernel scripts
<dtchen> speaking of which, maybe you can just look at those: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/git?p=ubuntu/buildscripts.git;a=summary
<dtchen> it's likely not all that useful without major modification, but you can at least get some idea
<dtchen> barring that, i have some _extremely_ hacky junk that i use at work that i can pass you
<dtchen> it's really the last resort, however
<vorian> JontheEchidna: got time to look at http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/scantailor ?
<JontheEchidna> vorian: sure
<vorian> awesome
 * vorian is reviewing too
<JontheEchidna> whoa, apparently I dl'd the old revu package before, but I don't ever recall doign that
<vorian> ha
<vorian> it was rejected via queue admin
<JontheEchidna> by our very on Jonathan who is not me (tm)
<vorian> ah!
<vorian> JontheEchidna: i'm having him bump boost to 1.38
<JontheEchidna> getting a bit late, but the packaging looks sound fwiw. Other than that boost thing I'd upload if it builds
<JontheEchidna> I guess I'll do the second revu tomorrow unless it's been done already
<micmord> A silly question. In my old karmic installation i got phon as audio backend. I reinstalled from karmic-alpha3 cd and now I have pulseaudio instead of phonon. What is the default kubuntu audio backend?
<micmord> s/phon/phonon/
<jussi01> Curious to know if this is a bug, but with the new knetwork manager, when Im connected to ethernet, it shows a disconnected cord... is that correct? (it is connected though)
<micmord> jussi01: bug 404309 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 404309 in knetworkmanager "network manager plasmoid connects but shows "disconnected" icon" [Unknown,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/404309
<jussi01> micmord: ahh, thanks :D
<micmord> At all konversation users - I got this: bug 410164
<ubottu> Error: Launchpad bug 410164 could not be found
<micmord> ops: bug 410163
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 410163 in konversation "[karmic] wrong parsing $HOME in log path " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/410163
<apachelogger> I was wondering ... to alternate synaptics touchpad settings one needs to enable SHM, however, would that work just as well without SHM but sudo?
<apachelogger> if so, wouldn't it be desirable to use policykit?
<apachelogger> micmord: is that $HOME pre-defined?
<apachelogger> if so, it probably should be changed to not be pre-defined, other than that I do not see why $HOME should expand considering that konvi assumes the path is always in $HOME
<micmord> apachelogger: I think so
<apachelogger> that is not very convincing ;-)
<micmord> apachelogger: i got that problem also with konvertation alpha4
<apachelogger> yep yep
<micmord> starting the 6 august... maybe kde 4.3
<apachelogger> okay
<apachelogger> src/viewer/chatwindow.cpp ChatWindow::cdIntoLogPath
<apachelogger> cds into $HOME
<apachelogger> then adds the configured file path and tries to cd/create that new path
<micmord> apachelogger: I have $HOME/.kde/... in three pc, so I am sure i didn't change the default path
<apachelogger> but then there is ... ./src/config/konversation.kcfg:      <default code="true">QDir::homePath()+"/logs"</default>
<apachelogger> the thing is... that does not fit our settings ;-)
<apachelogger> since konvi on karmic goes to $HOME/.kde.... while upstream would be $HOME/logs/
<apachelogger> micmord: I recommend you talk to someone in #konversation
<apachelogger> or wait for JontheEchidna to show up
<apachelogger> I find that issue quite strange
<micmord> apachelogger: copy that
<Riddell> neversfelde: bug 404839 uploaded
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 404839 in plasma-widget-windowlist "transitional package plasma-widget-windowslist not installable" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/404839
<Riddell> neversfelde: debdiffs are generally better than uploading the .diff.gz
<davmor2> Riddell: I want to file a bug again folderview and ublog but I can't find a package name what are they under please.
<apachelogger> davmor2: folderview is kdebase
<davmor2> apachelogger: is ublog the same?
<apachelogger> nah
<apachelogger> kdeplasma-addons
<davmor2> apachelogger: ta :)
<apachelogger> ScottK: for mime to work in firefox libgnomevfs is needed it appears
<apachelogger> we can't pipe printing through the qt print dialog since there is no binary that could be called like kdeprint
<apachelogger> huh, the font size is ridiculously big here :D
<davmor2> apachelogger: do you think I need to write a separate bug for ublog or is it okay to keep the 2 appa that disappear lumped together bug 410179
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 410179 in kdebase "Folderview and ublog disappear from my screen after reboot" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/410179
<apachelogger> davmor2: make it affect kdeplasma-addons
<apachelogger> the thing is... since both are affected it might very well be unrelated to the widgets themselfs but a bug in the plasma lib
<apachelogger> but since both are patched by us (I think), it might also be a patch problem
<neversfelde> Riddell: k, thank you. Will upload them in future
<davmor2> don't know what happen then
<davmor2> apachelogger: sorry you were say it might be lib plasma
<Riddell> apachelogger: shall I upload plasma-netbook?
<apachelogger> Riddell: if the packaging is fine :)
<apachelogger> Riddell: btw, kontrolpack's binaries in karmic are waiting in new *hint* *hint* :)
<Riddell> are they now, if only it was my archive day I'd approve them.  of course I can always be bribed with hugs
<Riddell> "Description: blah"  that may need expanding :)
<apachelogger> hugs? hmmm....
 * apachelogger cuddles the Riddell
<apachelogger> Riddell: I knew there was something about the packaging that needed a second opinion ;-)
<apachelogger> Riddell: about that arora-bookmarks patch: I think we should hide the toolbar by default... I am probably not much of an example to go by, but I got quite disturbed by the fact that unused space between menu and toolbar was bigger than between toolbar and tabs
<apachelogger> whereas the latter would be the emptied bookmarks bar
<apachelogger> neversfelde: why does choqok have a LTR RTL setting?
 * apachelogger would think that this stuff is done via the desktop settings
<neversfelde> apachelogger: what is a LTR RTL setting?
<apachelogger> well, text direction
<apachelogger> left to right or right to left
<neversfelde> apachelogger: uptream is persian
<apachelogger> so?
<neversfelde> seems to be important for him
<apachelogger> still the setting is probably somewhere to be found in the KDE-wide settings stuff
<apachelogger> ohhhh
<Riddell> apachelogger: yes I agree on toolbar hiding
<apachelogger> maybe ... like when you have an account for english postings and one for persian or something, so you can get it viewed properly
<apachelogger> neversfelde: if that is the reason I think the setting should not be shown in the dialog for initial account setup
<neversfelde> apachelogger: I guess he has an egnlish system and some apps where he writes farsi instead of english are ready for writing right to left
<apachelogger> it is a rather limited usecase, since most people only use native anyway\
<apachelogger> neversfelde: well, I am not generally saying the feature should go, I just think it is too visible upon first start
<neversfelde> apachelogger: I will talk to him about that. Anyway 0.6.5 is ready to release afaik, so it is not urgent
<apachelogger> and you know how it is, the more stuff you ask the user the less likely he will finish the initial setup ;-)
<neversfelde> and I am on the road for the next 2 and a half week :)
<apachelogger> Riddell: how about this: fill the toobar with Kubuntu/Ubuntu/KDE content but hide it, so if someone chooses to activate it, they will still get a good amount of branding and direction towards system information
<apachelogger> neversfelde: so who is going to do the package update? :P
<Riddell> apachelogger: I'm not terribly keen on default bookmarks, most of our users shouldn't have their lives orientated around their operating system, but if you think of useful bookmarks that's should be ok
<Riddell> ninjas: new KOffice if anyone wants to take it
<neversfelde> apachelogger: I have send some changes to bzr, yet. Probably I can complete it when I arrive at my parents house and I can find a computer without windows :)
<apachelogger> Riddell: Well, either we fill it with branding content or useful content
<apachelogger> i.e. the beloved socialnetwork stuff
<apachelogger> neversfelde: bzr also works on windows :P
<neversfelde> apachelogger: really? haha, I guess I will need one week to find out how to install
<apachelogger> actually there is an installer thingy and integration like for svn
<apachelogger> if you ever used svn on windows ;)
<neversfelde> nope
<apachelogger> well, ask the google, it probably got screenies
<Riddell> apachelogger: or just leave it empty?
<apachelogger> neversfelde: basically it will integrate in explorer and provide a tray icon (i think)
<apachelogger> Riddell: well, at least one item would be appropriate
<apachelogger> Riddell: otherwise the bar is, well, kind of invisible even if the hide setting is unset
<apachelogger> so I'd at least add kubuntu.org
<Riddell> I don't see what's wrong with it being invisible, it's perfectly easy to find when you're adding bookmarks
<apachelogger> well, it _might_ be confusing
<apachelogger> really, I never got the point of bookmarks anyway, much less of a bar just to display them
<Riddell> apachelogger: sounds like you're just the sort of person who wants to leave it empty :)
<apachelogger> I would remove it completely
<apachelogger> just wastes my poor memory :P
<apachelogger> hm, you know, I find it incredibly funny that ruby1.8 got performance issues due to tcltk crap, but still batpull feels faster than pull-lp-source :P
<davmor2> guys I just saw that there were some updates for today (nice little notification) I clicked on select all updates and apply shouldn't it ask for the admin password at that point?
<Riddell> agateau: pingping
 * apachelogger slips of chair
<Riddell> Riddelll: ping
<Riddell> Riddelll: ping
<Riddell> Riddelll: ping ping
<Riddell> Riddelll: ooh
<davmor2> Riddell: Have you gone test crazy on two systems by any chance?
<Riddelll> davmor2: message indicator is working
<Riddelll> agateau is rocking
<davmor2> Riddelll: Oh now it all make sense :)
<Riddelll> davmor2: ping me baby
<davmor2> Riddelll: ping
<davmor2> Riddelll: it's saddly worrying that your getting so excited about this ;)
<apachelogger> patchy patchy patch patch
<Riddell> agateau: bug 410228
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 410228 in plasma-widget-indicatordisplay "main inclusion report plasma-widget-indicatordisplay" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/410228
<agateau> Riddell: yeah!
<Riddell> agateau: now we just have to poke someone into doing the MIR
<apachelogger> Riddell: so, should I add an entry to the bookmarkstoolbar?
<apachelogger> already made it hidden by default
<Riddell> apachelogger: I vote for hidden and empty
<apachelogger> k
 * apachelogger uploads
<ghostcube> ok, i dont get my systemsettings bug fixed i just copied an sh script to kde autostart
<ghostcube> oO
<ghostcube> hi peoples
<agateau> Riddell: ok
 * agateau assumes MIR stands for "Main Inclusion Request" or something like this
<Riddell> yes
<Riddell> or Review
<Riddell> asac and lool can do them
<apachelogger> !MIR
<ubottu> mir is Main Inclusion Report - see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MainInclusionProcess for more information.
<apachelogger> or report :P
<Riddell> I note asac just left the room
<agateau> apachelogger: nice, my guess was not too far
<asac> Riddell: i am still here ;)
<asac> oh you mean this romm her ;)
<asac> hehe
<asac> ok
<micmord> apachelogger: about OO.org icons. With default openoffice.org-style-human i don't see any icons. After installing openoffice.org-style-crystal they appear.
<apachelogger> eh?
<micmord> apachelogger: with fresh kubuntu-alpha3 installation, I haven't any icons on oo.org
<apachelogger> sound like fun
<apachelogger> ooo should die anyway :P
<micmord> taht's true
<ghostcube> oo is die hygiene fürs ....
<ghostcube> hehe
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> micmord: I suppose we are waiting for oxygen to arrive
<Riddell> micmord: that's known, we're waiting on the new release for kde 4 integration
<micmord> \o/
<ghostcube> btw Riddell thx for the mainline link i installed 2.6.30.4 but sensors still doesnt work lol
<ghostcube> only thing i needed was an newer nvidia glx and i need my lan drivers
<apachelogger> can one create and install a nilfs partition using the live-cd?
<micmord> Here the bug 390355
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 390355 in openoffice.org "[kubuntu] no icons in openoffice on kde" [Undecided,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/390355
<ghostcube> but one thing i dont get why is the atl1 chipset for the asus-p5q-pro maiboard ethernet adapter not in the mainline kernels
<mornfall> JontheEchidna: Hi! If you still care, you could adapt beta6 to kubuntu (unless it was kicked out of the archive while I wasn't looking)...
<ghostcube> is there an irc channel for the mainline kernels
<ghostcube> oO
<dpm> JontheEchidna: thanks a lot for locating all those untranslated strings! Just one thing: it's better to file them against the kubuntu source package (and perhaps mentioning the kde module) rather than against the language-pack-kde-xx package, since there are lots of them. Usually I think it might be best to assign only l10n bugs to the language-pack-kde-xx package (or more critical i18n bugs affecting a particular language)
<JontheEchidna> mornfall: sure
<JontheEchidna> dpm: the thing about that Open Terminal string in dolphin, it is properly l10n'd. Maybe it's a rosetta bug?
<JontheEchidna> action->setText(i18nc("@action:inmenu Tools", "Open &Terminal"));
<ryanakca> Can someone take care of bug 410257 please?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 410257 in kobby "Sync kobby 1.0~beta3-1 (universe) from Debian experimental (main)." [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/410257
<mornfall> JontheEchidna: Thanks!
<mornfall> See ya.
<JontheEchidna> ryanakca: acking
<ryanakca> JontheEchidna: thanks
<JontheEchidna> bug 410273
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 410273 in adept "Sync adept 3.0~beta6 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)." [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/410273
 * apachelogger pokes JontheEchidna in the eye
<apachelogger> see my earlier monologue about the $HOME issue in konvi
<apachelogger> patching is not indicated at all
<apachelogger> just make the defaults fit the new code
<JontheEchidna> aah, ok
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: we need to give kubuntu-bugs some more appeal
<ryanakca> Does anybody have the time / interest in helping me figure out why http://packages.debian.org/sid/frescobaldi builds in jaunty but not karmic?
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: mind sponsoring k-d-s bzr?
<JontheEchidna> oh, but first I should test the fix
<JontheEchidna> brb
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: yay, it works
<apachelogger> \o/
<apachelogger> shm hates me
<maco> apachelogger: why are you using shm?
<maco> didnt i see something recently about current -synaptics not having it?
<sebas> Riddell: have you patched kickoff to change the names of suspend and hibernate actions?
<sebas> I'm noticiing (after someone emails me) that it's different between my kubuntu and my trunk install
<sebas> If so, is that planned for ksmserver as well?
<sebas> And could you pass that upstream, I'd be in favor of merging it, if I didn't miss anything crucial
<Riddell> sebas: yes I patched something, I think it was kickoff and powerdevil which I thought I'd put upstream, I may well have missed ksmserver though
<sebas> Riddell: ksmserver seems to be inconsistent with kickoff and powerdevil/plasma in kubuntu
<sebas> kickoff is different from upstream at least
<allee-m> sebas: about susp. and hiber.:   With alt-ctrl-del can access susp and hiber only as submenues of shutdown'.  Will this (should I) fix it?
<sebas> If you have that patch handy ... :)
<sebas> allee-m: hmm, dunno ... it would make sense to have a "default switch computer off action" IMO
<sebas> So you go "off means always suspend"
<sebas> So the main button in ksmserver should IMO reflect that
<sebas> Who maintains ksmserver? Is that ossi?
<JontheEchidna> Either ossi or seli
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: nm plasmoid in experimental had the same problem for me as the other day, it doesn't do anything with wireless
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: but also, cry https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/karmic/+source/network-manager/0.8~a~git.20090804t185522.4bab334-0ubuntu1
<Riddell> so it'll be entirely broken now anyway
<JontheEchidna> we are sooo royally screwed
<Riddell> mm hmm
<Riddell> apachelogger: ok if I upload kdebase-workspace?
<JontheEchidna> If they feel like shoving experimental crap like that down our throats then at the least they should make a Solid backend for 0.8, or revert the new version.
<apachelogger> Riddell: if it builds :)
<JontheEchidna> because I can't imagine that KDE'll want to make a 0.8 backend anytime soon
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: what is the fuzz about?
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: nm team uploaded NM 0.8, we are screwed
<Riddell> their argument is that 0.7 is abandoned upstream
<allee-k> JontheEchidna: _if_ gnome would use the new systray protocol, then AFAIU KDE would have to do nothing ;)
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> you know
<apachelogger> I am sick of it
<apachelogger> I have a feeling that some kubuntu dev will go wild and revert back to 0.7
 * JontheEchidna doesn't see what systrays have to do with it
 * JontheEchidna would be in support of a revert
<Riddell> not that the 0.7 version worked very well anyway
<apachelogger> better than not working at all
<apachelogger> not working will be super useless once beta goes out
<apachelogger> I am wondering what sebas thinks we should do
<apachelogger> maybe bitching, moaning and switching to mandriva is the ultimate solution
<Riddell> he thinks we should use nm-applet
<Riddell> and currently I think it's the only option, although it goes against everything Kubuntu is for
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> screw that
<apachelogger> what is kubuntu worth if it doesnt work
<apachelogger> just my opinion
<Riddell> mind that this isn't a kubuntu problem, it's a KDE problem, we can only do what KDE offers
<sebas> apachelogger: I haven't looked at NM 0.8 at all
<sebas> Will said, I think "I'll wait until release, they're not even feature frozen atm"
<yuriy> uhoh
<apachelogger> well, from my point of view upstream nor kubuntu should be using nm to begin with
<apachelogger> one way or another we will always be one step behind nm-applet
<sebas> Why not?
<apachelogger> and I don't see how that is changing any time soon
<sebas> Well, the UI bits we have now don't depend on NM anyway
<sebas> The NM specific part is a kded module that offers a dbus interface
<sebas> the UI uses a client lib to interact with that, the kded module is interchangeable (wicd, NM, connman at some point)
<apachelogger> yeah, a step in the right direction really
<sebas> Indeed, it's got two advantages: NM internals are really complex, we want to hide that
<sebas> and we don't depend on NM itself
<yuriy> sebas: maybe Will can take a look at 0.8 and give us an idea of how much work it would be to port?
<sebas> yuriy: if it's not feature-frozen, it doesn't make a lot of sense IMO
<sebas> if nm0.8 scheduled for karmic?
<sebas> and replacing nm 0.7?
<apachelogger> sebas: a git snapshot currently _is_ in karmic
<sebas> ah, wow.
<sebas> That's ... not exactly handy
<apachelogger> :/
<allee-k> JontheEchidna: do you plan to work again on bug 389744 anytime soon?   I ponder if I give aseigos suggestion a try ...
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 389744 in kdebase-workspace "Fix avatar in KDE menu to be next to username" [Low,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/389744
<Riddell> guys: I chatted to ubuntu nm folks and they're saying they will look at it
<allee-k> kubntu ninjas: is there a command like apt-get source that  download source + bzr co lp: instead of diff.gz ?
<Riddell> also suse will be switching to 0.8 so knetworkmanager should switch too
<apachelogger> allee-k: gypsy form kde-dev-tools
<Riddell> allee-k: most packages now have bzr imports in launchpad actually
<apachelogger> though, I think gypsy is missing some branch locations :P
<Riddell> bzr co lp:ubuntu/<package>
<allee-k> Riddell, apachelogger:  ahh, so much changed in the last year to the better (beside nm ;)  thx
<JontheEchidna> allee-k: feel free to take over, I've not had time
<allee-k> JontheEchidna: ok.  In case I'm manage to enhance the patch  I'll reassign
<ryanakca> Riddell: What needs to be done for the settings for the two plasmoids under "Social from the Start" on https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo/Karmic ?
<Riddell> ryanakca: microblog is fine I think, opendesktop needs code changes to make it not try to connect before it has an account but to show the "users near me" without an account
<ryanakca> Riddell: OK
<Riddell> also to work out why it doesn't respect its minimum size
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: could I trouble you with bug 410273?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 410273 in adept "Sync adept 3.0~beta6 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)." [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/410273
<JontheEchidna> huh, wonder why requestsync let me confirm that/subscribe the archive admins, I'm no core-dev
<jjesse> maybe you just got promoted :)
<JontheEchidna> haha, yeah
<JontheEchidna> that'd be funny
<ryanakca> Riddell: what package is it in?
<Riddell> ryanakca: kdeplasma-addons
<apachelogger> Riddell: for some reason the installer needed >1 minute to switch from timezone to keyboard
<apachelogger> Riddell: also he new UI is somewhat sluggish on my dell mini
<nixternal> Riddell: feel like re-enabling my Kubuntu Membership? seems to have expired last month without letting me know
<ryanakca> Riddell: OK. At the moment, it shows the "Users near me" without an account, the only difference is that is is slightly grayed and there's a "Configure" button over top of it, but clicking / etc. Maybe modify k-d-s to have it display the "Users near me" by default?
<Riddell> nixternal: you usually get four days notice, if you're not paying attention then you get kicked out
<Riddell> what do we think, should we let nixternal back in?
<nixternal> hah, but I do pay attention
<jjesse> hrmm he will have to buy me dinner
<Riddell> ryanakca: does it actually show any nearby users?
<nixternal> I am broke
<ryanakca> Riddell: Yes
<ryanakca> Riddell: I can try it in a VM, but after deleting my account from the applet, in still does
<Riddell> ryanakca: it wasn't doing that for me until after I configured a user account
<Riddell> ok good
<Riddell> nixternal: you're back in!
<nixternal> thank you sir :)
<Riddell> anyone on jaunty with 4.3?
<nixternal> ahh, I see why I didn't get it...seems LP messages are going to the trash bin
<ryanakca> Riddell: Yes
<Riddell> ryanakca: now try it with an updated system and killall plasma-desktop; rm ~/.kde/share/config/plasma*; plasma-desktop
<nixternal> hrmm, I am still not getting any of my KDE mailing list emails
<nixternal> my kde.org email addy is working, and I have gone through and tried to wake up the mailing lists to me without any luck
<nixternal> sebas: you know of anything going on that may be causing this ^^ you should be getting an email from me since you are in some of the -owner addresses :)
<sebas> nixternal: dunno, maybe you're on vacation globally?
<nixternal> I disabled globally and then re-enabled globally to see if that was it and it wasn'
<nixternal> I never set it to disabled/vacation globally
<sebas> Hm, then I don't know
<sebas> ask one of the sysadmins
<nixternal> WHAT? I can't believe that dude, you know everything KDE :)
<sebas> yeah, but I'm too lazy to help you ;-)
<nixternal> ooh nice, Camp KDE 2010 in La Jolla!!! See you there!
<ubottu> Error: KDE bug 2010 could not be found
<nixternal> stupid bot
<Riddell> ryanakca: did rgreening look at your plasma facebook package?
 * nixternal loves San Dog and La Jolla
<sebas> nixternal: yeah, it should be "KDE bug 2010 could not be found *yet*"
<ubottu> Error: KDE bug 2010 could not be found
<nixternal> sebas: we will have to go to Pacific Beach Bar and Grill.... Pacific Beach, Mission Beach, and La Jolla Beach, in that order as the best beaches out there :)
<nixternal> and we can go to Lego Land :)
<sebas> How about "we can hack"? :)
<nixternal> we can do that too of course
<sebas> yeah, if the weather turns out to be bad (riiiiiiiiiiiiight)
<nixternal> err, ya january, so no ocean for sure there, but it is still a blast out there
<ryanakca> Riddell: Yes... I'm still not much further off that I was though.
<Riddell> ryanakca: further off what?
<ryanakca> Riddell: It builds / what not fine, I can import the plasma applet from python, but Plasma complains that it can't find the python package.
<apachelogger> ewww
<apachelogger> today's netbook image is in to too good state
<apachelogger> plasma-desktop didn't wanna start and now kdeinit4 crashed without me doing anything at all
<apachelogger> s/to/not
<Riddell> apachelogger: meh, it shouldn't be any different than the desktop
<apachelogger> so the desktop got those problems too? :P
<Riddell> apachelogger: not that I know of
<ryanakca> Riddell: It must be because I still had my credentials hidden away in some config file. I don't think it's possible to display "Users near me" since it processess the page https://api.opendesktop.org/v1/person/data?latitude=44&longitude=-76&distance=5&page=0&pagesize=64 (insert your lat/long), which requires you to log in to view...
<ryanakca> (the openDesktop plugin that is)
<JontheEchidna> ^in that case it might be just better to not include the openDesktop widget at all, since the default desktop does seem a bit cramped on smaller screens
<Riddell> ryanakca: hmm, fooey
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: yeah maybe
<Riddell> let's remove it for now and I'll e-mail Frank suggesting he make that not need configuration
<ryanakca> Riddell: the spec http://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Specifications/open-collaboration-services strongly recommends authentication, "most services require a authenticated user. this is important for legal reasons. and to prevent DOS attacks. At the moment we support autentification via login/password or an API key."
 * ryanakca wishes people would learn to capitalize
<apachelogger> Riddell: very weird
<apachelogger> anyway
<apachelogger> Riddell: what do we do about blocked updates?
<apachelogger> Riddell: why does the software sources dialog instantly apply changes? that is rather un-kdeish, isn't it?
<Riddell> ryanakca: hmm right, that means a fail for my "do something interesting without config" plan
<Riddell> apachelogger: blocked updates?  in kpackagekit?
<apachelogger> yep
<apachelogger> bug 342671
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 342671 in packagekit "Doesn't support installations which require a removal or updates which require additional software" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/342671
<maco> so it cant do full-upgrade?
<apachelogger> it's like apt-get only supported upgrade but not dist-upgrade
<maco> ok so i used aptitude phrasing :P
<Riddell> poke glatzor?
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: the software sources tool is pretty much a straight-up port of the PyGTK one. It'd be nice to see that rewritten as a KCM
<glatzor> Riddell, hello.
<ryanakca> Riddell: Bummer
<Riddell> glatzor: packagekit and dist-upgrade vs upgrade, what's the status again?
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: more importantly get an apply button :P
<Riddell> ryanakca: how does this work for you?  http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/plasma-widget-facebook
<glatzor> Riddell, in the end it is a policy decision.
<glatzor> I was quite busy working on aptdaemon the last weeks. But I plan to donate some time to packagekit the next week.
<glatzor> Riddell, will we see kde/qt policykit-1 support in karmic?
<ryanakca> Riddell: checking :)
<Riddell> glatzor: I've never seen a point in apt-get upgrade, dist-upgrade seems to do what actually wants to be done
<Riddell> glatzor: I've not heard anything about policykit-1, want me to ask the policykit-qt authors?
<apachelogger> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/karmic-changes/2009-June/003223.html
<apachelogger> Riddell: I suppose asking is necessary
<apachelogger> hm, I don't like how the kpackagekit's installing dialog constantly switches size
<glatzor> Riddell, I will discuss the dist upgrade issue with dantti.
 * apachelogger pokes the hide button :P
<apachelogger> Riddell: I think we should drop the quickaccess plasmoid from the netbook setup to increase taskbar space
<ryanakca> Riddell: "This object could not be created for the following reason: Could not find requested component: facebook"
<ryanakca> Riddell: Actually, that's probably because plasmoidviewer can't find the applet. It doesn't appear in the "Add widget..." window either...
<Riddell> apachelogger: well we're changing it to plasma-netbook
<apachelogger> that is premature IMHO
<Riddell> why?  there's no point in just having a clone of the normal Kubuntu CD
<apachelogger> if, at all, they should be both installed, both polished,
<apachelogger> Riddell: there is also no point in deploying broken software
<allee-k> Riddell: Is there an overview/searchform what is available as lp:ubuntu/<srcpkg>.  kdebase(-workspace), digikam all fail  :(
<apachelogger> if the netbook shell should, for whatever reason, not be ready for primetime by karmic release we have to have a fallback that is as suited for the usecase as possible
<Riddell> apachelogger: launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/<package>  and click on code
<Riddell> allee-k: rather ^^
<Riddell> apachelogger: then there's no point in releasing a netbook image at all, people can just use the normal CD image
<Riddell> allee-k: only about half the packages are imported so far
<apachelogger> Riddell: just that they won't get the apps and settings
<Riddell> apachelogger: what apps?
<apachelogger> those that have not be added yet
<apachelogger> Riddell: if we go with either plasma-netbook or no release, then we won't get the additional buzz
<Riddell> there's no buzz to be had from something that's no different from the desktop CD
<apachelogger> a) it is different b) you will even get buzz if you tell people that Kubuntu now supports more than one CPU core for various apps
<maco> Riddell: the default settings and apps are different
<apachelogger> we need to start somewhere, and I rather have people test an image that is pretty similar to the desktop image, so they at least report hardware issues, than do no release
<sebas> nixternal: an email to sysadmin@ would've been fine :D
<ryanakca> What's our $KDEDIR ?
<apachelogger> it shows that kubuntu is dedicated to creating a good netbook image, and eventually will get contributors on board
<apachelogger> ryanakca: I don't think we set that
<apachelogger> but if we did it was /usr
<apachelogger> I suppose at least ;-)
<ryanakca> apachelogger: *nod*...
<ryanakca> The facebook applet is simple enough that imho, it might be quicker / easier just to rewrite it in C++ than keep stabbing in the dark and trying to figure out where the python plasmoids should go for a system install...
<Riddell> apachelogger: more than one CPU core?
<apachelogger> Riddell: multiprocessor threading
<Riddell> apachelogger: how does it support that?
<apachelogger> via the kernel
<Riddell> the kernel is the same surely
<apachelogger> well, my point is that people usually wanna try new/fancy stuff and be it only for the sake of proofing it old/unfancy
<apachelogger> so there will be buzz, unless we don't manage to bring the word of greatness and fancyness out to the world
<apachelogger> so in case the netbook shell is not stable enough for karmic, we should release with plasma-desktop, but make it clear that we are dedicated to ship karmic+1 with a lot more improved shell ... blah blah [insert promo talk]
<apachelogger> eventually that way the netbook image of karmic+1 will receive even more attention from the more advanced users, since they might wanna know what progress we made etc.
<Riddell> I don't see what the new/fancy stuff is, as far as I can see the main feature is the new plasma-netbook UI
<apachelogger> there doesn't need to be any, the font size is more suited for netbooking and ScottK and I agree that we probably should be shipping Arora or Firefox, since the netbook is not affected by upgrade scenarios (and thus migration) and got an even greater usecase for a working browser
<apachelogger> also it got more lang packs according to ScottK
<Riddell> doesn't sound terribly compelling, plus this is alpha time it's ok to ship alpha quality software
<apachelogger> yeah, I am all for getting plasma-netbook in and default
<apachelogger> but we need to make sure that plasma-desktop is also suited, so it can jump in as fallback if necessary
<_Sime> sebas: you there?
<_Sime> sebas: ping
<Riddell> apachelogger: so can I add plasma-netbook to the seed?  pweese?
<apachelogger> Riddell: yes, what I meant to state in my original statement is to keep plasma-desktop on as well
<apachelogger> next step would be to add a switcher plasmoid to both of them, so both can be tested on the fly
<nixternal> sebas: phil rodriguez figured it out :)  rjohnson@kde.org -> nixternal@ubuntu.com which is bouncing it :)
 * nixternal has to fix that now
 * apachelogger should also get an kde.org addy :P
<nixternal> don't forward it to @ubuntu.com :p
<apachelogger> would never do :P
<ryanakca> Does anybody have the time / interest in helping me figure out why http://packages.debian.org/sid/frescobaldi builds in jaunty but not karmic?
<apachelogger> got a logged build?
<ryanakca> apachelogger: http://paste.ubuntu.com/249345/ ... I've compared the versions to those on packages.ubuntu.com, they all should work...
<ryanakca> apachelogger: Nevermind. It's a local issue. I must have messed something up when creating my chroot, my karmic chroot is hardy...
<apachelogger> fancy
<glatzor> Riddell, I changed upgrade to dist-upgrade
<glatzor> Riddell, only packages kept back by dist-upgrade will be shown as blocked
<glatzor> Riddell, there is currently now way to show an available update and suggest to not install it
<ryanakca> Can someone ack https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/410400 please?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 410400 in ubuntu "Sync frescobaldi 0.7.11-1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)." [Wishlist,New]
<ghostcube> cool new kernel and new nvidia drivers :)
<ghostcube> hmm is 2.6.31rc5 ok to test
<ghostcube> yeah
<ghostcube> asus-p5q-pro
<ghostcube> works now with sensors
<ghostcube> oo
<ghostcube> hehe
<ghostcube> sudo modprobe w83627ehf
<ghostcube> very cool
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: ping
<seele> argh.. cannot recover my opendesktop.org password
<markey> hey all
 * seele waves
<markey> having some issues with installing kde-devel on karmic
<markey> http://pastebin.com/m43140fbf
<markey> any ideas? :)
<apachelogger> funny
<apachelogger> hum hum
<slacker_nl> what is funny?
<apachelogger> how broken packages can get from merging :P
<slacker_nl> haha
<JontheEchidna> neversfelde had a fix for that iirc
 * apachelogger uploads fix :P
<apachelogger> markey: fix should be arriving soonish
<markey> you're the best *smooooch*
<markey> :>
<apachelogger> *blush*
<apachelogger> Riddell: do you have to remove the kde-core binary manually or will some archive cleaning script do that? ... was renamed to kde-minimal months ago
<Riddell> apachelogger: it'll show up in NBS, but a removal bug with ubuntu-archive subscribed wouldn't hurt
<apachelogger> kthx
<sebas> Is karmic shipped with some snapshot of the NM plasmoid?
<sebas> I'm seeing quite some crash reports...
<JontheEchidna> sebas: currently it's using the new KNM
<sebas> Ah, good
<Riddell> also bug reports use apport so go to us
<JontheEchidna> the plasmoid is the nice picture of the cellphone at the moment
<sebas> I still can't care about all those crash reports, just seeing that our good bugsquad has tons of work with it
<sebas> Apparently not all
<sebas> Basically, I've no idea what exactly those people are using, I don't care why it crashes (the code has been refactored lately)
<sebas> So all those bugreports are useless and cause work :/
<Riddell> could be the jaunty one
<sebas> Hm, maybe
<sebas> That's the deprecated one
<sebas> I just wanted to make sure you're not shipping the current one, because I *know* that it's crashy
<Riddell> karmic currenly has svn1002781 from Thu, 30 Jul 2009
<Riddell> so does Kubuntu backports for jaunty
<seele> wow.. my opendesktop.org account is from 2002
<seele> that's before i started contributing to kde
<sebas> Riddell: Let me check which one that is
<sebas> It'd be good if that was removed, because the bugreports are killing time
<sebas> I won't support that version also
<Riddell> seele: it sucked you in!
<JontheEchidna> sebas: that's a KNM snapshot
<seele> Riddell: the only comments registered are about a KDE background i made and uploaded, hehe
<sebas> Ah, I thought the plasmoid
<sebas> KNM should be fine
<sebas> seele: make me a friend!
<Riddell> I wasn't clear, it's the same package name but now contain s the knetworkmanager binary
<sebas> ah
<Riddell> seele the artist!
<seele> sebas: done
<seele> (i think)
<sebas> seele: yay :)
<Riddell> seele: ooh ooh, me too
<seele> hmm.. changed my password but i still can't seem to login to the plasma widget thingy
 * sebas notes that a good way to make friends is writing a social desktop plasmoid
<sebas> Works for me :)
<seele> Riddell: whats your nick? searching for your name didnt work
<Riddell> jriddell I think
 * Nightrose too
<maco> seele: youre not on my friends list, so im guessing searching for yours didnt work for me either
<Nightrose> :D
<maco> either that or you ignored my friend request
<seele> maco: i havent logged into my account since june 2002
<seele> the only thing i had was a nick name and an address
<maco> oh
<seele> i'm lucky i still had access to my college email account.. apparently that is what i used
<seele> ok people
<maco> so did i
<seele> my nick i seele on opendesktop.org
<seele> YOU add me
<Nightrose> but but but
<Nightrose> we're lazy! :D
<Riddell> what?  now we have to work for your friendship?
<seele> Riddell: omg you know i found your nick but now i think i wont add you
<Nightrose> *lol*
<Riddell> hey!
<maco> searching username seele gets me: seele varcuzzo, Jacques Bourquin, and MS ... which are you?
<seele> wow lag
<seele> seele varcuzzo.. wonder why it's still using my video game name
<seele> i change that to celeste like 20 minutes ago
<seele> maybe that's why i can't login to the widget after changing my password
<Riddell> left over from a previous marrage? :)
<maco> request sent
<maco> after i click you it says your name
<maco> but the search page shows that varczzo one
<seele> no i've not been married before. although funny you should say that
<seele> i'm off to vermont in a few hours to witness my little sister's second
<seele> argh.. i reset my password, but apparently not
<ScottK> neversfelde: Did your backport thing get sorted out while I was gone?
<ghostcube> hi :)
<ghostcube> apachelogger: http://pastie.org/575965 can you tell me if this is normal :)
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: What's the plan for kgraphviewer?
<Riddell> ScottK: helio says that compiled for him so it could be our gcc being strict
<Riddell> which typically is NCommander's forte
<ScottK> OK.  Well it's one of 2 boost1.35 r-build-depends left, so it'd be really nice to see it go.
<seele> hmm.. when did i drop?
<JontheEchidna> [16:59:02] <-- seele has left this server (Read error: 110 (Connection timed out)).
<seele> hmm
<Riddell> you didn't miss much here
<seele> what happened to friday nights being *busy* on irc
<seele> ah shit.. server is down
<seele> or died
<Riddell> too many people with social lives?
<seele> social lives.. what's that
<seele> they should be working on free software!
<ScottK> My impression is that activity on Ubuntu IRC channels is down significantly from a year or two ago pretty much accross the board.
<maco> seele: please explain this to the linuxchix!
<Riddell> plasma-widget-indicatordisplay is in universe now, you can test it with konversation
<seele> maco: dead in there too?
<maco> seele: no no the irc is fine. i mean the working on free software part
<Riddell> maco: I hear they just talk about cute geek guys in there :)
<maco> remember at the meeting ScottK came to, everyone said theyd never considered actually giving back to the projects they use
<seele> linux chix who dont want to work on free software?
<seele> argh
<seele> maco: add this to your list of reasons why i dont like linuxchix :P
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: that konvi upload ftbfs
<maco> Riddell: not often. that was just in response to Spike's "hottest geek girls" list ...which didnt really have any geeks on it
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: waa
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: cmake didn't find libindicate-qt
<maco> seele: the people on irc do contribute, i think... but the people in dc chapter? they all went "you're contributing? but youre so young" (which haha right..umm..im older than a handful of motu) and i said "er...almost 3 years of using, dont wanna just be a leech" and they were like "er..ive been..umm...7 years...never really thought about..."
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: you know it you help if I build-deped on the -dev package wouldn't it
<maco> haha
<JontheEchidna> heh, I guess
<JontheEchidna> :P
<maco> seele: thats why i wanted to do a "how to contribute" thing with linuxchix instead of the usual "lets eat!"
<ScottK> Riddell: I thought the deal we had with Ayatana was that we'd provide the indicator for non-Kubuntu stuff that used it, but that our default desktop stuff would only use it if a user had optionally enabled it?
<maco> that sounds right
<JontheEchidna> Looking at the implementation, it looks like the user would not notice any change at all unless they explicitly had the indicator widget thre
<JontheEchidna> thre-> there
<JontheEchidna> otherwise you get that crappy amarok osd, if you have notifications enabled at all
<dajomu> I've read several places that jaunty gives a horrible KDE experience. unstable and not well implemented. Why is that and what is done for the next release to fix that?
<seele> dajomu: if you havent actually used it how do you know what you read is true?
<dajomu> I've used it :)
<bobesponja> hey
<bobesponja> I get this error trying to compile a plasmoid http://pastebin.com/m60f33214  even though I have qt libs headers installed and can compile choqok and others
<dajomu> seele: are you saying they are lying?
<seele> dajomu: then you should have said "I think that jaunty..." not that youve read
<bobesponja> how do I tell it where are the qtlibs? I'm not sure where they are in kubuntu
<seele> dajomu: i think people are entitled to their own opinion and we've also had excellent reviews written about jaunty
<dajomu> seele: thats true. there were some issues that affected me, but maybe not everybody.
<Monika|K> Not sure why they say Jaunty gives a bad KDE experience ... the first KDE 4 release that is usable for me. I had a problem with plasma not starting at first, though - this was remedied by upgrading to 4.2.4 from a ppa
<Quintasan> GRR
<Quintasan> And to think that I was so close
<Quintasan> T_T
<dajomu> Monika|K: upgrading to 4.2.something gave me a black-screen and I "had to" reinstall
<dajomu> several times
<ghostcube> hmmm if i pull the plasma network manager applet it want to remove network manager
<Monika|K> What was the cause and what was the solution?
<ghostcube> whats the difference peoples
<Monika|K> Was ist der Unterschied Völker?!
<dajomu> I didn't pursue the problem. Installed linuxmint which worked fine
<ghostcube> hmm als ich auf 4.3.0 gegangen bin musste ich den .kde moven wollt ich erst nich aber Quintasanhatte recht
<ghostcube> so anyone can tell me the difference between the plasma widget and the kde network manager and what i should keep
<Monika|K> on the list it was set that the network manager is newer than the widget and more stable (or intended to be)
<Monika|K> and everyone was asked to test the stand-alone network manager
<Monika|K> s/set/said
<Monika|K> or written ;)
<ghostcube> http://pastie.org/575965
<seele> ok.. off to the airport, back in a few hours
<ghostcube> see what i mean
<ghostcube> :)
<ghostcube> is there anything that gets not redone if you move .kde to .kde-old and make a new login
<ghostcube> i need to copy over ?
<Monika|K> keep network-manager-kde
<ghostcube> Monika|K: in my post ?
<Monika|K> yes
<ghostcube> ok
<ghostcube> why are all the dev packages on remove
<neversfelde> ScottK: afaik not
<nixternal> 8.04 - are we really worried about fixing minor bugs? ie. kubuntu-docs install issue? seeing as we are only 2 months away until EOL
#kubuntu-devel 2009-08-08
<ghostcube> http://www.picpaste.de/Bildschirmfoto2.png
<ghostcube> :)
<nixternal> one bug fixed committed, millions more to go! now to poke some Ubuntu SRU peeps
<JontheEchidna> wow, I actually found a triagable bug in Rosetta
<JontheEchidna> It's stripping the msgctxt from some strings in kio4.po, causing kfile to not be able to localize the locations in the places panel in dolphin
<JontheEchidna> the kfile code specifically notes that the part that it's stripping must be there
<nixternal> hrmm, someone hosed the kubuntu-docs branches...there are like 2 or more now and they are all over the place
<nixternal> jjesse: lp:kubuntu-docs is correct
<nixternal> grr, more people filing bugs about the same damn crap with kubuntu-docs...and that problem was created by backporting stuff incorrectly and changing the docs location
<jjesse> oh glad lp:kubuntu-docs was correct
<jjesse> are the problems easy to solve?
<nixternal> for the most part
<nixternal> the 8.04 one I doubt I will even waste my time with, as it is End of Life in 2 months right?
<nixternal> 18 months
<jjesse> yeah it isn't lts
<nixternal> ya, so I am not going to waste my time with it. I released a fix for the 9.04 issue though
<nixternal> as it stands, I hate Kubuntu Documentation :(
<nixternal> we need to fix it up, but I am kind of stuck on how to do that
<jjesse> its taht bad?
<nixternal> well, I think we are doing to much
<nixternal> for a majority of the documentation, KDE docs should be perfect
<jjesse> that makes sense to me
<nixternal> Kubuntu Docs should only outline Kubuntu stuff...some hardware stuff and what not
<jjesse> agreeed
<nixternal> we are outlining a ton of stuff that is nonsense I think
<nixternal> About Kubuntu can contain a ton of information that would get rid of stuff like "office" and such
<jjesse> agreed
<nixternal> I am going to work on "About Kubuntu" and see how many of the "topics" I can get rid of with it
<jjesse> yay
<jjesse> i support your decision
<nixternal> then for 4.4 I, well we (yes you too), need to work on KDE docs
<nixternal> forget this Kubuntu stuff :p
<jjesse> i know i do
<nixternal> me too dude
<nixternal> I have been afk for to long
<jjesse> is svn still the best place for all that or is it now in git?
<nixternal> I am going away either the end of this month or next month for a few weeks on a much needed break away from life :)
<jjesse> nice we all need breaks from life
<nixternal> going on a nice long bike ride for charity
<nixternal> going to cover half the united states hopefully
<jjesse> wow that's awesome, will people be able to track you online or osmething?
<nixternal> that I don't know yet...I will have to look into that
<nixternal> I am leaving my computer at home for the entire thing :)
<nixternal> when I come back, somebody better have a job for me
<jjesse> nice that's great i did that on vacation w/ my wife
<jjesse> well mostly
<nixternal> oi, I love editing the wiki :)
<jjesse> liar
<nixternal> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Documentation
<nixternal> :)
<nixternal> told you so!
<jjesse> nice
<nixternal> of course that will all change once I get a grip on docs
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: The intent is to seed the messaging indicator since it doesn't otherwise get pulled in by apps that use it (e.g. pidgin), so "only used if installed" == "default Kubuntu config" which is IMO totally unacceptable.
<ScottK> neversfelde: Give me a ping tomorrow (~12 hours from now) and we'll sort it out.
<markey> hmm, karmic gave me firefox 3.0.13
<markey> bit old, that one
<Unksi> markey: you can install 3.5 with firefox-3.5 if you want to use it before they change it as default
<markey> yep, thx
<Unksi> yw
<Quintasan> Anyone is still working at akonadi-resource-googledata?
<Mamarok> have people alread reported that kpackagekit is utterly broken in 4.3. final? no means to edit the sources, it simply crashes
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: You'd still have to manually add the plasmoid, at the moment
<JontheEchidna> The plasmoid doesn't get pulled into the install anyhow
<JontheEchidna> gonna try it, at least. brb
<JontheEchidna> ubottu: ping
<ubottu> ping yourself ;-) really the diodes all down my left side are sore
<JontheEchidna> ha, I get that now that I've read the book
<jtechidna|test> JontheEchidna: ping
<JontheEchidna> hum, don't get what it's supposed to do, other than log that something happened in Konversation. It seems a bit useless at the moment
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: Anyway, it's not going to get in anyone's way unless they explicitly install the plasmoid and add it to their desktop/panel
<rbrunhuber> What is the "official supposed to be working" network management application in kubuntu karmic?
<ScottK> ifup/ifdown
<ScottK> Riddell: Should libpackagekit-qt source be removed?  It looks like it only provides packages that are in packagekit now.
<Mamarok> some help in #kubuntu would be appreicated...
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Do you still get regular Konversation notifications?
<nixternal> oi oi
<ScottK> Is the new KNM version supposed to work with WPA yet?
<Guest23685> ho
<Guest93307> hi
<ghostcube> guys i have a strange thing here
<ghostcube> i have en hdd on this ione is store my musik and so
<ghostcube> on this hdd if i look at it there are files not showing
<ghostcube> if i open amarok the files are there and get played
<ghostcube> http://picpaste.de/Bildschirmfoto3.png
<ghostcube> anyone an idea what causes this
<ghostcube> in 4.2.4 this worked fine
<ghostcube> hmmm
<ghostcube> in amarok i cxan see the files not showing in dolphin
<ghostcube> ahhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<ghostcube> :|
<nico575> I am trying to get conquer to work through wine or play on linux. when i run it all it keeps telling me is that there is a problem with my direct3d even though i have all the drivers. any one have any ideas?
<nico575> please can anyone help? i have been trying to fixthis for almost a week and a half now
<Monika|K> maybe ask in a wine channel?
<nico575> also does anyone know how to gert the screen saver to stop coming on in the middle of my movie without me having to turn it off and back on?
<Monika|K> nico575 you could ask in #kubuntu
<EagleScreen> why the new kcm-gtk? what is the difference between gtk-qt-engine?
<ghostcube> guys amarok 2.1.1 on kubuntu is patcxhed maybe
<ghostcube> or has the default option to copy musik to collection ?
<ghostcube> this is not normal
<ghostcube> amarok steals by itself files into its collection
<ghostcube> even if i dont tell it
<JontheEchidna> EagleScreen: just the config module is in kcm-gtk
<jtechidna|test> JontheEchidna: ping
<jtechidna|test> JontheEchidna: ping
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: yeah, the old-style OSD still works if you enable it (It never was enabled by default)
<blackmoon> i'm under kde 4.3 (jaunty) i'm unable to start kgpg... also from konsole, nothing happen... any hint?
<JontheEchidna> blackmoon: I think it might dock itself to the system tray
<blackmoon> JontheEchidna: it should, but i got nothing in the system tray
<JontheEchidna> huh, weird
<blackmoon> JontheEchidna: yes, it is
<blackmoon> JontheEchidna: sorry i'm a dummy :)  i've see now the little arrow in the sys tray...
<JontheEchidna> aah, yeah. It does hide it's icon by default in 4.3
<Monika|K> seems to be a sub-optimal icon
<JontheEchidna> It probably shouldn't hide the window when it starts up
<Quintasan> urgh, where I can get any REVU admin?
<ScottK> Quintasan: #ubuntu-motu is your best bet.
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: What's the deal with the new binary for konq-plugins?
 * ScottK noticed it's in New.
<ghostcube> ScottK: ping
<ScottK> ghostcube: pong.
<ghostcube> ScottK: are the qt4.5.x updates for 4.3.0 still inside the ppa staging repo
<ghostcube> or moved to ppa backports ?
<ScottK> ghostcube: I'been offline for a week and am not up to speed with what's going on right now.
<ghostcube> ah ok no prob i will bother Riddell then
<ghostcube> lol
<ghostcube> thx
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: Debian split out the localized documentation into it's own package
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Since that should all go in language packs for us, I'm not sure we should have it.
<ScottK> Perhaps we need to ask Riddell.
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: But that's just the .po files, right?
<JontheEchidna> This is localized .html files for khelpcenter
<ScottK> Hmm.
<ScottK> Not sure.
<JontheEchidna> I'm pretty sure that we use pure upstream docs in translation situatoins
<ScottK> No other extragear stuff has separate packages for this, does it?
<JontheEchidna> no other extragear project has documentation for 15 pieces of software in 15 languages either
<ScottK> OK.  I think we need to figure out how to put that stuff into language packs, but dunno.
<JontheEchidna> We don't for regular KDE stuff, which is not to say that the KDE lang packs shouldn't depend on kde-l10n-* for the docs
<JontheEchidna> I think trying to get Rosetta to handle docs when it can't even handle .pos properly would be a recipe for disaster.
<ghostcube> guys question, my nameserver isnt set when i startup for eth1 only if i restart networking it works fine. What is the difference between the network startup in mainline and release kernels is there an script i miss somehow
<ghostcube> oO
<apachelogger> is it me or is launchpad's usability down the drain?
 * ghostcube thinks slow machine for old man is ok
<ghostcube> :D
<Monika|K> apachelogger: what for example?
<apachelogger> Monika|K: how does one change the private state?
<Monika|K> hm, no idea, I only find this in the FAQ https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad-registry/+faq/567
<Monika|K> well, gotta sleep, gn8
#kubuntu-devel 2009-08-09
<JontheEchidna> Anyone around who can upload a Konversation release from bzr?
<maco> vorian: moose said if your proposal had been more "this is about kde and its new hotness like plasma-netbook" she wouldnt have gone "ugh another *buntu submission..."
<dtchen> there are a lot of canonical employees speaking at atlanta linuxfest
<maco> ScottK: can we drag you to ohio too?
<maco> hey wait dtchen is online
<maco> dtchen: where are you?
<maco> dtchen: is past dinner time
<dtchen> i'm working
<ScottK> maco: I'm about out of time off for a while, so no.
<ScottK> Taking week after next off too.
<jjesse_> hope you have a great vacation
<ScottK> Thanks.
<seele_> ScottK: where are you goin?
<ScottK> Outer banks in NC.
<seele_> nice
<seele_> fishing too? or just the beach?
<JontheEchidna> New installer is slick
<JontheEchidna> Typing seemed a bit delayed, tho
<dtchen> ScottK: cool, enjoy the time. (i frequented OBX as a kid)
<maco> ive never been there but my mom hated OBX. she said there's nothing to *do*
<maco> no nightlife
<dtchen> that's rubbish
<maco> she said the only thing to do there is sit at the beach then go home and go to sleep
<dtchen> see above about rubbish
<dtchen> obvious someone didn't go explore
<maco> she was there staying with friends who live there *shrug*
<ScottK> seele_: Beach and family.
<ScottK> 25th wedding anniversary for my father and his wife.
<dtchen> 'net access out there is a bit spotty, but it's feasible
<dtchen> someone in #trilug knows a lot more about it than i do, since he does isp work out there
<ScottK> It's unlikely to be worse than i had in Delaware last week (none unless I drove an hour to get in to Dover).
<maco> dtchen: youre still down at busboys right?
<hunger> Morning.
<_Sime> anyone, in KDE 4.3, is it meant to be possible to drag the progress notifications out onto the desktop?
<_Sime> mm... I expected a window. to the desktop does work though.
<Quintasan> anyone with karmic machine and radeon card?
<apachelogger> nope
<a|wen> not at the same time
<apachelogger> a|wen: what do you think about removing the quickaccess plasmiod from the netbook default desktop?
<apachelogger> I don't think it's usefulness justifies the occupied space considering the netbook desktop got a quicklaunch link to dolphin + kde 4.3's folderview browsing capability
<a|wen> apachelogger: might be a good way to gain some space ... it is a bit annoying as it is now (closes everytime a notification appears)
<apachelogger> hehe, nothing for the netbook then
<apachelogger> yesterday I had like 30 notificaitons within 30 minutes ;-)
<apachelogger> well, maybe a bit less but I defenitely felt busy
<a|wen> with heavy use of kopete make that at least tripple ... so everytime you use quickaccess you'll need to prey for a quiet moment
<apachelogger> I find it particularly difficult to control with touchpads as well, no matter how big the icons are configured, it always feels more difficult than on a desktop, that is however a issue by concept and might only affect me anyway :D
<apachelogger> anyway, I'll remove it for now, just to give the networkmanagement removal some company :D
<a|wen> hehe :D ... you've hopefully added the new networkmanagement-thingy at the same time
<apachelogger> it's in xdg-autostart
<apachelogger> BUT
<apachelogger> we need to clean up the package
<apachelogger> because currently it still ships the widget
<apachelogger> also, we probably should create an update script for the kde update system thingy, to strip said plasmoid from the rc
<a|wen> jup, sounds like a good idea
<Quintasan> blargh
 * apachelogger bzr blames lex79
<apachelogger> oh dear
<apachelogger> good thing jonny is hiding
<apachelogger> lex79: ping ping ping ping ping
<lex79> apachelogger: pong pong
<a|wen> hi lex79!
<apachelogger> lex79: please get a kdelibs packaging branch
<lex79> hi a|wen :)
<lex79> apachelogger: from kubuntu bzr? why?
<apachelogger> take a look at r54
<apachelogger> r64 even
<apachelogger> I don't get the point of that particular change
<lex79> I'm looking, what's wrong apachelogger? I have fixed only list missing files...
<apachelogger> rly?
<apachelogger> lex79: why did kcert/crypto go?
<lex79> there wasn't that files in that version of kde, maybe cmake problem. There are now?
<apachelogger> lex79: well, you should know, you removed them
<apachelogger> lex79: anyway, my point is that you should be checking what you are removing (or adding), especially if the affected stuff is security related
<lex79> apachelogger: now I have more experience, sorry for that... :)
<apachelogger> lex79: well, the punishment shall be that you find out whatever happened to kcert/crypto and why :P
<lex79> apachelogger: but now kcert/crypto are in kde 4.3 or are still missing?
<apachelogger> lex79: well, the .install files still do not list them
<lex79> ok
<apachelogger> so either someone didn't run list-missing or they are still not there in 4.3
<lex79> ok I'll do.
<ryanakca> Riddell: For Karmic+1, what do you think of http://img90.imageshack.us/img90/1981/kubuntuwww416.png ?
<ryanakca> Of course, it's deviating from the ubuntu.com look (which is good imho), and it has the latest news, that could be switched out with interviews and podcasts and what not, but apart from that, pretty spiffy I find :)
<a|wen> ryanakca: that is amazingly cool!
<apachelogger> ryanakca: a lot of circles?
<lex79> apachelogger: kcert/crypto are still not in 4.3, I build the package and run list-missing
<apachelogger> lex79: so what did happen to them?
<lex79> dunno
<lex79> I/we need investigate
<a|wen> lex79: looks like crypto has been moved one step up to be next to kcert?
<a|wen> lex79: http://websvn.kde.org/tags/KDE/4.3.0/kdelibs/security/CMakeLists.txt?revision=969644&view=markup
<lex79> I'm looking kde4libs in debian websvn and crypto-kcert are not install
<lex79> http://svn.debian.org/wsvn/pkg-kde/trunk/packages/kdelibs/debian/kdelibs5.install
<a|wen> looks like they have been disabled from upstream
<a|wen> s/from/by/
<lex79> a|wen: you're right
<lex79> so, we need enable it ?
<a|wen> from upstream commit-message: "these modules don't work" ... so i'm pretty sure we don't want them
<a|wen> apachelogger: right? ^^
<ScottK> apachelogger: Removing the quickaccess is fine.
<ryanakca> a|wen: I know, someone randomly emailed it to me, I like it :)
<a|wen> nice :)
<apachelogger> a|wen, lex79: my sources suggest that they both are not entirely ported to KDE 4
<apachelogger> thus being useless for the better part of their usecases
<lex79> apachelogger: when you have time ack this http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/plasma-runner-amarok please....
<EagleScreen> will also Kubuntu replace HAL by DeviceKit?? (I supuse yes)
<shtylman> so...I don't have sound in amarok anymore...and actually...I don't think I have sound in any kde app
<shtylman> ryanakca: I actually don't like it all that much.. :/
<shtylman> the top seems too washed out...and the bottom footer has too much happening
<nixternal> I agree, get rid of the washout on the top, minimalize the footer content down there and it might not be to shabby actually
<nixternal> and don't grey scale the kubuntu logo :)
<apachelogger> lex79: contains .hg directory
<nixternal> mercurial FTW!
<lex79> uff :( I'll send an email to upstream
<apachelogger> nixternal: except for it being even slower than bzr :P
<apachelogger> lex79: I don't like the phrase "command amarok" makes amarok sound like a ship or something, at least something that needs a commander one way or another
<apachelogger> lex79: depends amarok
<apachelogger> or at least recommends it
<apachelogger> packaging should be good otherwise
<lex79> ok...
<maco> um just wondering. anyone know the point of the widget dashboard?
<maco> it seems if i add somthing to it, it gets added to the desktop anyway
<ScottK> That's because the desktop is a figment of your imagination and preconceived notions of computer layout.
<maco> oh
<maco> should i just pretend "show dashboard" is "show desktop"?
<ScottK> Pretty much.
<maco> oh. ok. i was expecting it to be like in osx or when you use screenlets and set them to the widget layer in compiz
<ScottK> There are some other differences, e.g. stuff you can do via the dashboard, but I don't recall the details.
<ScottK> seele probably knows better.
<maco> the "add widget" box is black instead of matching oxygen
<maco> or the qt theme
<maco> (is oxygen just the icons? if so, whats the whole theme?)
<ScottK> air, IIRC
<ScottK> oxygen-air for the completionists I think.
<maco> oh ok
<maco> ScottK: what package provides the "folder view" and "quick access" plasmoids?
<maco> dtchen seems not to have them
<a|wen> maco: plasma-widget-<name-of-plasmoid>
<maco> oooo there's a plasma-widget-ktorrent. i like this idea
<a|wen> :D
<maco> a|wen: does plasma-desktop provide the "desktop settings" window (when you right click on desktop, like for changing plasma theme and wallpaper)
<a|wen> maco: plasma-desktop ... are you talking about which package provides it or how?
<maco> which package
<maco> for bug filing
<a|wen> my guess would be kdebase-workspace ... but i'm in no way sure about it
<maco> ok
<maco> wow im confused. the "new theme" button, in source code, says its using the GHNS icon, but in actuality when i look at it, it isn't
<maco> seele: ^
<EagleScreen> kdm hangs when i close session with Desktop Effects disabled (karmic)
<EagleScreen> and also with them enabled
<maco> so maybe desktop effects are unrelated
<EagleScreen> yes
<EagleScreen> video card intel (using UXA by default in karmic)
<maco> i mean, if it happens regardless of desktop effects, maybe they have nothing to do with it and kdm's just busted
<EagleScreen> yes
<EagleScreen> i do not know it it is a hardware specific issue
<ghostcube> hmm could it be that the notificytion icon is buggy as hell in 4.3.0
<ghostcube> a
<ScottK> kdm seems fine here.
<micmord> EagleScreen: same problem here
<EagleScreen> which hardware?
<micmord> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<ubottu> http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/?rev=3&view=rev | svn://anonsvn.kde.org/home/kde/trunk -r 3 | Source imported
<micmord> ubottu: lol
<ubottu> Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<Monika|K> And what reason would there be not to use these abbreviations on IRC in comparison to IM, they are even used on Usenet.
<micmord> EagleScreen: I have this problem for several months on karmic
<EagleScreen> the same card as me
<micmord> really i don't think is KDE related
<EagleScreen> it can by by graphic driver
<EagleScreen> but kdm works well
<micmord> on other intel card at work pc... dmesg give me segfault error on X
<EagleScreen> kdm does not work well, xdm works well, sorry
<micmord> haven't tried a different x-session-manager
<micmord> When I close working session (KDE or WMAKER) the only thing i can do is press power button to shutdown the PC or, if plugged to the net, make a ssh session to restart kdm and keep working.
<EagleScreen> yes, the same as me
<EagleScreen> xdm is poor and gdm installs meny gnome dependences
<ScottK> kdm dies on logout here too.
<ScottK> I just don't normally logout
<EagleScreen> with intel graphic, ScottK?
<ScottK> Yes
<micmord> \o/
<EagleScreen> i think the kdm death does not happen if UXA is disabled
<ghostcube> yeah i fixed my resolvconf problem
<ghostcube> -_-
<EagleScreen> see bug #371500
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 371500 in xserver-xorg-video-intel "[i965gm] X server crash at closing session if kdm is in use. [UXA bug]" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/371500
<EagleScreen> you may want to change the state ot the priority
<micmord> subscribed :-)
<Riddell> ryanakca: cor, bling bling
 * Riddell fluffles seele_ 
 * seele_ giggles
 * Riddell uploads konversation
<Riddell> EagleScreen: hmm, that's interesting
<ScottK> Riddell: I got the kdm logout problem too.
<Riddell> yeah that's been on my things-to-investigate list for a while
<maco> Riddell: define fluffle
<Riddell> maco: I couldn't, it's all part of the Quaker Free Software Conspiracy
<maco> you're a Friend?
<Riddell> well I'm the quiet type so I may as well make a lifestyle out of it :)
<maco> Sput: why does Quassel's icon keep flashing at me after ive already focused the buffer that's causing the notification?
 * seele_ was just about to say something Riddell always sitting so quietly...
<seele_> ^about...
<seele_> did quassel get a new icon animation for unread meassages?
<maco> its still the light dark light dark thing
<maco> i think the glowing might be glowier now though because now i actually notice it
<maco> glowier....is that a word?
<seele_> i'd like to see the little ball in the circle thing change color, but whatever nuno says i guess
<seele_> isnt he the one who created the icon
<maco> seele_: you know when you right click the desktop and go to Desktop Settings, you can change plasma theme and wallpaper? there are two GHNS buttons that lack the icon on there. what package is that in?
<seele_> maco: can't answer packaging questions.. i've no idea :)
<maco> kdebase-workspace was suggested but the only "New Themes" button i could find already has a GHNS icon according to the source code
<ScottK> seele_: I think Sput recognizes it as something the needs improving.
<maco> ScottK: can you answer what i asked seele_
<ScottK> About the icon?  No idea.
<maco> about the package
<maco> i suspect im looking in the wrong source code because that part doesnt have the Get New Wallpaper button thats on the same screen
<ScottK> No.  Dunno.  I'd ask Riddell.
<maco> Riddell: ping
<ScottK> NCommander: llvm needs some of your love.
<maco> oh did anyone else have Akonadi decide to delete their entire addressbook at some point in the last week?
<maco> kaddressbook says i have no contacts. LIES! i had like 50 of 'em a week ago
<Riddell> hmm,  shells/desktop/BackgroundDialog.ui is the dialogue
<Riddell> maco: m_newThemeButton in shells/desktop/BackgroundDialog.ui is one of them
<Riddell> maco: other ones in wallpapers/image/imageconfig.ui and wallpapers/image/slideshowconfig.ui
<Riddell> maco: do you have any patches for 4.3 we should apply for these get new stuff button fixes?
<maco> was gonna do today and got confused because i came across desktopthemedetails.cpp's m_newThemeButton->setIcon(KIcon("get-hot-new-stuff"));
<seele_> maco: if it is any consolation, there are way fewer KNS buttons than Abort buttons ;)
<maco> seele_: not really
<seele_> really?
<seele_> i had no idea there were so many KNS buttons
<seele_> KDE Games uses it a lot, but we don't ship those by default so you should skip those until last
<maco> there were only like 10 abort things
<seele_> about to get on the plane.. back in a few hours
<Riddell> http://www.kdedevelopers.org/node/4039  what's all this about?  "Ruby Bindings are now in the default Kubuntu install"?
<Riddell> plasma-scriptengines             | kdebase-workspace               | kdebase-workspace-bin (Recommends)   that'll be it
<ScottK> At least he's in favor of it.
<ScottK> Heaven help us if the mono bindings accidentally ended up installed by default.
#kubuntu-devel 2010-08-09
<ScottK> Riddell and maco: If you delete plasma-netbook* in ~/.kde/share/config, that's sufficient.
<ScottK> Riddell: It works for me on a fresh config.  It won't change existing configs.
<maco> ScottK: thank you
<ScottK> It can also be set by configuring the panel in Maverick.  Not sure about Lucid.
<maco> i cant find that option in the panel settings in maverick
<maco> ScottK: all i have on right click is "add widgets" and "lock panel"
<ScottK> I get a little widget thing to adjust the height of the panel just below the panel.  It also controls autohide.
<ScottK> I don't have the netbook handy, so I can't be more specific.
<maco> ive only ever seen that on desktop....
<maco> ScottK: does your panel have a cashew?
<ScottK> No.
<ScottK> Not in netbook.
<ScottK> It may be related to the cashew for SAL.
<maco> hmm
<ScottK> Now that you mention it.
 * ScottK really doesn't recall.
<maco> oh i see
<maco> you click the cashew in the bottom left and then the thing under the panel shows up
<maco> its not a right-click thing
<ScottK> Sounds right.
<ScottK> Sorry for the initial mis-direct.
<CIA-98> [trunk] Jonathan Thomas <echidnaman@kubuntu.org> * echidnaman@kubuntu.org-20100809010124-89hcf0kqw3yzwyp2 * (debian/changelog src/dbglookupthread.cpp) Only get the dbg package if the package we're looking up isn't null (LP: #614657)
<ArneGoetje> Riddell: the last koffice upload seems to miss quite a few upstream translation updates. Languages appear to be largely untranslated in Launchpad while they are fully translated upstream.
<ArneGoetje> Riddell: anything wrong with the upload or packaging?
<dpm> hi Riddell, someone on the translators list mentioned that koffice translations from upstream have not been imported. I'm looking at a template from koffice as an example, and there are very few languages indeed: https://translations.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/maverick/+source/koffice/+pots/artistictextshape Is Koffice going to be uploaded next week with 4.5.0 as well?
<CIA-98> [ubuntu-sso] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100809093542-awvl5e60qo2s1mku * cmake/modules/FindGNOMEKeyring.cmake copynpaste--
<apachelogger> o/
<Riddell> dpm: hmm
<Riddell> dpm: koffice has its translations in koffice-l10n which looks like it's in universe
<Riddell> I'll fix that
<dpm> Riddell, great, thanks
<CIA-98> [ubuntuone-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100809100537-mstixxynw4cnsqvc * src/libs/ (SyncDaemonShares.cpp SyncDaemonShares.h) complete shares interface (not that it would be needed ;)) ... also ensure everything is documented properly
<yofel> o/
<yofel> so, next try: someone there that could upload bug 614859? (I added a conflict/replaces for the packages)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 614859 in grantlee (Ubuntu) "Overwrite errors with libgrantlee0 in maverick when trying to install libgrantlee-core0 and libgrantlee-gui0" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/614859
<CIA-98> [ubuntu-sso] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100809101819-ksmn3akpg8anwz72 * (3 files in 2 dirs) documentation++
<CIA-98> [ubuntu-sso] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100809104527-nf5yyh3hefoha446 * (3 files in 3 dirs) var naming++ && build depend on libglib2.0-dev explicitly
<CIA-98> [ubuntu-sso] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100809104720-2yvd2iw1trqn6hj3 * debian/changelog version bump
<CIA-98> [ubuntuone-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100809105039-gq42arfwcvu4nlvd * src/libs/ (SyncDaemonShares.cpp SyncDaemonShares.h) dtor++
<CIA-98> [ubuntuone-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100809105128-sw7rg8s55xfuaivg * src/libs/ (SyncDaemonFolders.cpp SyncDaemonFolders.h) dtor
<CIA-98> [ubuntuone-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100809105205-vu9jcqogw80s0xeb * src/libs/ (SyncDaemonConfig.cpp SyncDaemonConfig.h) dtor++
<CIA-98> [ubuntuone-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100809105252-j7qawy3ffvl6apnt * src/libs/ (SyncDaemon.cpp SyncDaemon.h) dtor++
<Riddell> dpm: koffice-l10n moved to main and new version synced from debian
<Riddell> also bluedevil synced for those who are interested
<dpm> awesome, thanks Riddell!
<Riddell> yofel: grantlee patched and uploaded, thanks for your patience
<yofel> :D
 * apachelogger ponders creating his own url class because qurl is just to dumb -.-
<Riddell> debfx: packagekit merged and uploaded thanks
<CIA-98> [ubuntu-sso] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100809112418-ps53gw59z1o44kjz * debian/ (changelog control) fix dep name
<Riddell> who's tested 4.5.0b from ninjas?
<Riddell> please test 4.5.0b from ninjas and put results at bottom of https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Ninjas/Packaging
<CIA-98> [ubuntuone-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100809115606-7pvrpald23lsycca * src/libs/ (SyncDaemonFolders.cpp SyncDaemonFolders.h) documentation++ && completeness++
<CIA-98> [ubuntuone-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100809115817-46v5ndr07n6b0q3e * src/ (3 files in 2 dirs) rename silly functions to supreme intuitiveness
<CIA-98> [ubuntuone-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100809115920-ylg5gn7m770z3puc * src/share/SharePropertiesWidget.h todo--
 * Riddell sighs as soprano makes a late release for 4.5.0
 * jussi huggles Riddell
 * Riddell packages
<shadeslayer> 'lo
<jussi> its shadeslayer RUUUNNNN! :D
<shadeslayer> hehe :P
<shadeslayer> Riddell: poke bug 615021
<jussi> hows things shadeslayer
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 615021 in Soyuz "kdemultimedia shown as building when its actually not" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/615021
<jussi> ?
<shadeslayer> jussi: awesome.. hows life at your end? :D
<jussi> busy
<shadeslayer> i heard you moved to a new house... congrats
<shadeslayer> oh and the tractor is awesome.. its even Blue \o/
<jussi> the tractor is very awesome.
<jussi> its a 63 Fordson Super Major :)
<shadeslayer> jussi: just needs kubuntu stickers :P
<jussi> haha
<shadeslayer> is that what you will be driving to work? :P
<jussi> heh. no. 
<jussi> I drive ~30km to work... in a tractor? forget it.
<shadeslayer> 30 Km :O
<shadeslayer> jussi: id drive in tractor if it saves some fuel :P
<shadeslayer> +the
<jussi> shadeslayer: no you wouldnt... besides, my little polo is much better on fuel.
 * shadeslayer actually did ride a tractor to college once
 * jussi thinks shadeslayer forgets it gets to -30C in the winter...
<shadeslayer> not here :P
<shadeslayer> its like 4-5C here
<shadeslayer> and when it goes the 0C the news people start crying about global warming and how the environment is being polluted 
<shadeslayer> which is pretty ironic
<shadeslayer> jussi: btw why cant you just compile quassel on your phone?
<shadeslayer> its a android right?
<jussi> no...
<shadeslayer> then?
<CIA-98> [ubuntuone-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100809123607-gqes7wct483rf6v4 * src/kcmodule/ (5 files) explicit ctors++
<jussi> sec
<shadeslayer> sure
<shadeslayer> Riddell: im guessing linphone can be syncd directly .... since we dont have any ubuntu specific changes... testing a build right now
<jussi> shadeslayer: I have an android. but quassel is not an adroid app and I cant get Qt for android to compile.
<Quintasan> it will not work
<Quintasan> jussi: you still have android 2.1?
<jussi> Quintasan: sadly
<shadeslayer> jussi: http://code.google.com/p/android-lighthouse/wiki/Compile << ?
<jussi> shadeslayer: we have tried, beleive me
<shadeslayer> i see :P
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: doesnt matter, support for 2.1 was dropped few weeks ago
<jussi> shadeslayer: if you get it to compile, do tell us
<jussi> Quintasan: oh :/
<shadeslayer> jussi: ill need a android phone to do that
<Quintasan> fist of all you need to compile it (the easy part)
<jussi> Quintasan: I heard the upgrade is due in september
<shadeslayer> i have the stupid nokia 2600
<CIA-98> [ubuntuone-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100809124019-62gq3oxjye7h5fz9 * src/ (2 files in 2 dirs) string fixes
<Quintasan> then in order to compile a Qt app you need some sort of JNI launcher or something like that
<shadeslayer> or something of that sort...
<Quintasan> dirty Java hacks in other words
<Quintasan> Hmm, do we have someone from Japan in the community?
 * Quintasan wants some goods from yahoo.jp but they won't post outside Japan
<Quintasan> :<
<jussi> Quintasan: persia
<Quintasan> jussi: thanks, I'll ask later
<jussi> :)
<shadeslayer> hmm.. any suggestions for a word processor apart from kword and OOo
<shadeslayer> frankly both of them dont cut it
<Quintasan> I bet the postal fee will be at least the price od CD
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: abiword
<CIA-98> [ubuntuone-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100809124345-zod7fwbkg91a18re * src/share/ (4 files) klineedit > qlineedit
<shadeslayer> hmm.. ive heard of it.. havent used it.. lets see
<jussi> shadeslayer: there are also the OOo based ones, lotus symphony etc
<jussi> though I dont think that is in the repos
<jussi> http://symphony.lotus.com/software/lotus/symphony/home.nsf/home
<shadeslayer> hmm... thanks :D
<agateau> shadeslayer: abiword? Zoho?
<shadeslayer> well... right now lotus looks good :D
<shadeslayer> google docs doesnt have double column formatting :S
<shadeslayer> else id have used that
<jussi> shadeslayer: yeah, Zoho is an interesting online alternative
<jussi> agateau: are there zoho shortcuts for kde, as there for gnome.
<agateau> jussi: I have no idea
<shadeslayer> jussi: shortcuts? 0_o
<jussi> shadeslayer: there is zoho integration in gnome
<shadeslayer> nice
<jussi> right click menus etc
<jussi> "open with zoho" etc
<CIA-98> [ubuntuone-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100809125047-o8k9f9wb5ju1zlli * src/ (4 files in 3 dirs) more i18n semantics
<shadeslayer> oohh... zoho has double colums stuff
<shadeslayer> !info webservice-office-zoho maverick
<ubottu> webservice-office-zoho (source: webservice-office-zoho): Ubuntu Webservice Office (Zoho). In component main, is optional. Version 0.4.3-0ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 21 kB, installed size 164 kB
<shadeslayer> jussi: ^
<CIA-98> [ubuntuone-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100809125248-07l6awvqqrhhl8bz * src/share/SharePropertiesWidget.ui kcombobox > qcombobox
<CIA-98> [ubuntuone-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100809131313-rnujwc140rivhb4o * src/api/ (Api.cpp Api.h) documentation++
<shadeslayer> Riddell: bug 615369
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 615369 in linphone (Ubuntu) "Sync linphone 3.3.2-2 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/615369
<CIA-98> [ubuntuone-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100809135839-ndulne6oroy3m4ll * src/api/ (9 files) documentation+++++++
<CIA-98> [ubuntuone-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100809140127-w2mqrt93igjalewl * debian/control depend on ubuntu-sso AND build-depend on it, otherwise the dbus interface cannot be created
<CIA-98> [ubuntuone-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100809150022-09xpg4nm0i7bjc9q * debian/ (changelog control) * Build dep on cmake * Snapshot
<CIA-98> [ubuntuone-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100809152408-td65u0dwi27sjgrc * (debian/changelog debian/control src/api/CMakeLists.txt) * Ensure that dbus_prefix is found * Build depend on dbus
 * Riddell uploads kde-l10n to maverick
<ScottK> Riddell: Did you see my ping about bluedevil being out of New in Debian?
<Riddell> ScottK: yes thanks, it's in our New queue
<ScottK> Cool.  Thanks.
<shadeslayer> Riddell: new linphone in archives
<shadeslayer> working on kdenetwork split
<shadeslayer> whut do i call the new package tho...  kopete-googletalk-call ?
<shadeslayer> or kopete-gcall ?
<shadeslayer> ill go with kopete-gcall.....
<Riddell> shadeslayer: seems that seb128 has taken to doing syncs, yay!
<shadeslayer> :D
<shadeslayer> good for us anyways :P
<shadeslayer> Riddell: can you grant access to Michael in bug 615021
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 615021 in Soyuz "kdemultimedia shown as building when its actually not" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/615021
<shadeslayer> +to ninja ppa
<Riddell> done
<shadeslayer> awesome :D
<shadeslayer> stalcup: can you backport kraft please ? 
<shadeslayer> seems it installs and runs 
<shadeslayer> bug 603276
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 603276 in lucid-backports "Please backport kraft-0.40-1" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/603276
<Riddell> shadeslayer: you need to comment on the bug
<shadeslayer> Riddell: yeah i just did :D
<sheytan> anyone with 4.5 on the board, desktop effects turned on and want to help me? :D
 * shadeslayer would point sheytan to #kubuntu
<sheytan> shadeslayer already did :D
<shadeslayer> Riddell: does this look fine : http://pastebin.com/h14Tcmmr
<shadeslayer> the kopete-gcall part...
<Riddell> shadeslayer: kopete should Suggest kopete-gcall
<shadeslayer> oh right... 
<shadeslayer> anything else?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: add "gcall support" to end of Description line
<Riddell> actually, gcall doesn't seem to be a term google use
<shadeslayer> the binary is named that
<shadeslayer> Description: instant messenger for KDE 4 gcall support << that doesnt seem right 0_o
<Riddell> Description: Google Talk voice support for Kopete
<shadeslayer> yeah 
<Riddell> This package adds Google Talk voice support functionality to Kopete.
<Riddell> that seems appropriate^^
<shadeslayer> err.. google talk is the whole thing...
<shadeslayer> like chat + voip
<shadeslayer> but this just adds the voip stuff
<shadeslayer> ohhh... i need to read more :S
<shadeslayer> building ...
<apachelogger> Riddell: do you have time to give u1-kde a shot?
<apachelogger> a new build is almost ready in the PPA
<Riddell> can do in a bit
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: for maverick? 
<apachelogger> aye
<apachelogger> ppa:apachelogger/ubuntuone-kde
<apachelogger> install ubuntuone-kde
<shadeslayer> nice.. ill try it out too
 * apachelogger finds that iso download takes very long today and is wondering if his flat mate is responsible for that ^^
<shadeslayer> :O
<shadeslayer> E: Unable to locate package ubuntuone-kde
<shadeslayer> not published yet :S
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: are you on amd64?
<shadeslayer> yes
<apachelogger> pending publication there
<apachelogger> ...still...
<shadeslayer> yep...
<shadeslayer> it was finished 10 mins ago and still 
<shadeslayer> lex79 still not back from vacations ^_^
<oxymoron> KDE 4.5 will be released tomorrow, right?
<Riddell> oxymoron: depends if we find anyone to tset it
<maco> apachelogger: oh oh ill tst it too
<apachelogger> yay
<oxymoron> Riddell: Hmm alright :) Hopefully they fixed all bugs, seriously I am using the RC and its buggy as hell in Dolphin, Kwin and so on.
<shadeslayer> oxymoron: lucid?
<maco> oxymoron: and really slow :(
<oxymoron> shadeslayer: Yes
<apachelogger> http://imagebin.ca/view/uwULrv.html one gets to wonder what happens at that large peak
<oxymoron> maco: Yes, that too :(
<oxymoron> I guess I need to wait for 10.10 of Kubuntu or so ...
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: dude... i get a blank page 0_o
<oxymoron> Maverick alpha isnt usable yet, cannot even install it :P I dont expect to either, but still :P
<apachelogger> see, that is broken alright
<shadeslayer> oxymoron: i installed it...im using it :P
 * apachelogger demands imagepaste service for you bun too
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: does oo-boon-too one kde support dolphin?
<oxymoron> shadeslayer: Seriously, it didnt work for me last time I tried.
<oxymoron> shadeslayer: Worth try it out?
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> because dolphin does not support the cloud
<apachelogger> dolphins are living in the water after all
<apachelogger> no clouds in the water I suppose
<shadeslayer> oxymoron: well... if you have the time to fix it if it goes broke, yes
<maco> oxymoron: oh im using maverick. its slow
<maco> animations are slow...takes like 2 seconds for kickoff to open
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: but clouds have water :P
<oxymoron> maco: lol :D
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: ok installed... what next 0_o
<oxymoron> shadeslayer: Porbably not then :P
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: ubuntuone-statusnotifier
<apachelogger> that should open some browsa to get authentication
<apachelogger> if you grant that it should switch to idle state
<apachelogger> that is if your system is up-to-date :P
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: dude.. it leads to one.ubuntu.com ... not sign in page 
<maco> apachelogger:   ubuntu-sso-qt: Conflicts: ubuntu-sso-client but 0.0.3-0ubuntu1 is to be installed.
<maco> apachelogger: nevermind
<apachelogger> maco: apt-get?
<maco> right
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: I did not say sign in, I said authentication :P
<maco> no i mean, "you're right apt-get fixes the whinging"
<apachelogger> yeah, that is what I figured :P
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: it doesnt
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: snapshot plz
<oxymoron> Is it alright to be annoyed on current soft- and hardware market that devlopers, scientists, "professionals" provide today?
<shadeslayer> hold on
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://imgur.com/1Ol8O
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: so log in :P
<oxymoron> Then I wonder, is there any kind of unrar software who can AUTOFIX the freaking CRC problem if happens? Because now Ark just dies xD Then my computer freezes when extracting rar archives ....
<apachelogger> to authenticate an application one first must authenticate oneself I suppose ^^
<shadeslayer> whut now?
<apachelogger> snapshot
<maco> apachelogger: im confused
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: you are already authenicated
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://imgur.com/Icgdh
<maco> i clicked the icon and it opened a browser and i logged in
<apachelogger> are you not?
<shadeslayer> i dont think so
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: did you click on the tray icon?
<maco> and i clicked configure and it took me to the kcm and i clicked manage account and it took me to the browser where im logged in
<shadeslayer> yes
<maco> where is the "add this computer" part???
<shadeslayer> ^^ tottaly
<apachelogger> AH
<apachelogger> hold on
<apachelogger> shadeslayer, maco: you used ubuntuone-gnome before?
<maco> no
<shadeslayer> nope
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> maco, shadeslayer: if you hover over the tray icon what does it say?
<shadeslayer> i installed ubuntuone-kde for the first time :P
<maco> apachelogger: disconnected
<maco> it has a red box with a x
<shadeslayer> trying to establish a connection
<apachelogger> that is interessting
<shadeslayer> mine has a pretty ubuntu icon
<apachelogger> maco, shadeslayer: what ubuntu* apps are running?
<maco> somehow clicking the "manage account" button a bunch of times on one of my machines it ended up working one time. dont know how
<shadeslayer> now its the same as maco's
<maco> apachelogger: ubuntuone-statusnotifier, ubuntu-sso
<shadeslayer> maco: right click on the icon > connect
<maco> and ubuntuone-syncdaemon
<apachelogger> hmmmmm
<apachelogger> oh
<shadeslayer> same as maco here too
<apachelogger> come to think of it, there might be a bug (or at least potential for one)
<apachelogger> shadeslayer, maco: is ubuntu-sso-qt-kwallet installed?
<shadeslayer> yeah
<maco> yes
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://pastebin.com/Dy5xh6vK
<apachelogger> hm hmm
<shadeslayer> if it helps any
<apachelogger> kill ubuntuone-statusnotifier AND ubuntu-sso
<apachelogger> then start ubuntu-sso on a terminal
<apachelogger> and then ubuntuone-statusnotifier
<apachelogger> see if any useful information comes out, otherwise please send me a log
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://pastebin.com/jFxw2d5L <<
<maco> kill? or ctrl+c
<maco> oh nvm
<apachelogger> maco: either will do, as long as the processes are gone afterwards ^^
<shadeslayer> QOauth errors? :D
<apachelogger> ohh
<apachelogger> ohhhhhh
<apachelogger> ohhhhhhhhhhhh
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> do you have /etc/xdg/ubuntuone/oauth_urls?
<maco> no
<maco> broken symlink
<shadeslayer> nope here too
<Quintasan> oh god
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: speak 
<apachelogger> -.-
<apachelogger> ...
<apachelogger> ......
<Quintasan> I was playing Civilization, and whole world is against me
<Quintasan> :D
<Quintasan> apachelogger: what's up grumblelogger?
<apachelogger> I shall stop drinking coffee if u1 ever manages to not make totally incompatible and havoked changes
<apachelogger> maco, shadeslayer: where does that link go?
<maco> apachelogger: oauth_urls
<maco> apachelogger: it just points to a missing file in same dir that lacks the .conf
<apachelogger> I asked for the one without .conf :P
<maco> oh well thats just plain not there
<shadeslayer> errr.. the file  it points to aint there..
<apachelogger> yeah, beceause they moved it around
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> screw it
<shadeslayer> how do you follow something that isnt there :P
 * apachelogger clones the config and does some vodoo stuff
<maco> apachelogger: ubuntu-sso-client: /etc/xdg/ubuntu-sso/oauth_urls
<apachelogger> wellz
<apachelogger> quite frankly
<apachelogger> I am so not going to maintain this
<maco> according to apt-file search
<apachelogger> maco: yeah, they moved around
<apachelogger> supposedly my systems have the file lying around from previous ubuntuone-auth
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: you broke my maverick :P
<shadeslayer> it was going fine till now.. everything worked
<apachelogger> happens
<shadeslayer> now my first maverick breakage \o/
<shadeslayer> weird... 
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: no way
<Quintasan> once again?
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: dude... i made the same changes to kopete that i did back when i originally split the package.. and no gcall binary 0_o
<Quintasan> why on earth do you need gcall?
<CIA-98> [ubuntu-sso] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100809171158-n5f7cby8aqf6ntuw * (5 files in 2 dirs) I do hate this, no really I do...
<Quintasan> the readme says its unstable
 * shadeslayer doesnt read the README
<Quintasan> at least it said that two or three weeks ago
<Quintasan> ..
<Quintasan> ...
<Quintasan> dots of justice
<apachelogger> why would we
<apachelogger> implicit knowledge ftw!
<Quintasan> its not like I mind giving users more features to break their system with
<Quintasan> but we ought to make sure it does not eat data
<apachelogger> how would it be eating data/
 * apachelogger hits his shift key really hard
<Quintasan> X crashes, SIG{SEGV,TERM,whatever}, KDE crashes
<apachelogger>   Uploading ubuntu-sso-qt_0.0.0~alpha1+4-0ubuntu0~ppa1_source.changes: done.
<apachelogger> Successfully uploaded packages
<Quintasan> ffff
<Quintasan> give me my new launchpad
<apachelogger> lunchpad \o/
<apachelogger> did I mention it also becomes more of a PITA every week?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer, maco: you could ditch http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~apachelogger/ubuntu-sso-client/gsoc/annotate/head:/src/oauth_urls.conf at /etc/xdg/ubuntu-sso/oauth_urls.conf
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: what do you think about syncing few branches from playground and doing daily builds for them as well?
<apachelogger> update coming along (unless i broke the build)
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: apparently not when lp fixes kdelibs import
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: id say neon ftw
<shadeslayer> id also say crap the hell out of lp with kde builds
<shadeslayer> s/crap/krap
<apachelogger> Quintasan: you should just build all of KDE
<apachelogger> kill launchpad stone dead right there
 * shadeslayer nods
 * apachelogger would be very in favor of that TBH
 * Quintasan is going to file over 9000 import requests
<Quintasan> and over 9000 recipes
 * apachelogger is wondering why konqi segfaults so often today
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: no ubuntu-sso folder, do i make one?
<apachelogger> did someone change stuff?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: aye
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: now whut?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: kill them processes again and try again
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: same thing
<apachelogger> whut?
<apachelogger> same error?
<shadeslayer> http://pastebin.com/DUPPTCKe
<apachelogger> exactly same output?
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> DANG
<shadeslayer> seems to
 * apachelogger is going slowly mad
<apachelogger> no actually rather fast
<shadeslayer> id hate to lose my apachelogger :P
<shadeslayer> ohhhkkk
<CIA-98> [ubuntu-sso] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100809172215-nlsx0qt65odh3c91 * (debian/changelog src/AccessToken.cpp) fix path for oauth_urls
<apachelogger> shadeslayer, maco: updated for the update uploaded
<CIA-98> [ubuntuone-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100809172829-lxi3covqjrf2qbpf * (4 files in 2 dirs) Fix install
<apachelogger> I love that ^
<apachelogger> so 
<apachelogger> I edited debian/changelog
<apachelogger> did some other stuff
<apachelogger> bzr ci
<apachelogger> bazaar goes all smart on me and uses the changelog entry as commit message suggestion
<apachelogger> and now
<apachelogger> no matter what I do
<apachelogger> bzr will commit
<apachelogger> it is like someone shoots me in the brain every time
<apachelogger> and that happens like a couple of times a week
<apachelogger> hence I must be a vampire or my brain would have gone by now
<Quintasan> or
<Quintasan> more possible
<Quintasan> that your brain shut down a long time ago but you didnt notice :P
<CIA-98> [ubuntuone-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100809173342-ho4uupxngha7f22e * src/statusnotifier/StatusNotifier.cpp fix bogus commit
<apachelogger> Quintasan: entirely possible
<maco> apachelogger: i thought it only used the changelog entry as commit mesage if you used "debcommit"?
<apachelogger> no
<shadeslayer> i still dont understand whats wrong here :S
<apachelogger> maco: debcommit will use it and just commit ... if you do bzr ci it will just use the changelog entry as suggested commit message in the editor
<apachelogger> you can still edit it
<maco> i see
<apachelogger> but you cannot abort
<apachelogger> even if you delete all the content it will just use the changelog entry since obviously the user was too stupid to get the editing right?
<CIA-98> [ubuntuone-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100809174416-c1j66zgm5o6t8yca * src/libs/SyncDaemon.cpp prevent possible leak
<debfx> just kill bzr if you don't want to commit :p
<shadeslayer> im off to sleep.. bye guys
<apachelogger> maco, shadeslayer: new ubuntu-sso-qt should be available
<maco> apachelogger: are you aware of this?   QMetaObject::invokeMethod: No such method UbuntuOne::Application::loadCommandLineOptionsForNewInstance()
<maco> apachelogger: add-this-computer works now!
<apachelogger> cool
<maco> oh er
<maco> and then ubuntu-sso core dumped
<apachelogger> yay
<apachelogger> maco: backtrace would be nice :S
<maco> youre gonna make me remember how to send gdb output to a file arent you?
<maco> apachelogger: ummm i have a .crash.  gdb says this is not the same as a core file. what do i do?
<maco> apachelogger: can i just email you this?
<apachelogger> maco: aye, please :)
<maco> apachelogger: apachelogger@kubuntu.org ?
<apachelogger> yep
<maco> apachelogger: sent
<apachelogger> maco: thanks
<CIA-98> [ubuntuone-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100809184228-w407qlw8g2hrxog1 * src/ (4 files in 2 dirs) linking-- on-demand-heaping++ memusage--
<apachelogger> ok
<apachelogger> maco: apport-unpack YOURFILE SOMEDIR
<apachelogger> in that dir should then be a CoreDump file
<maco> apachelogger: but but i emailed it to you. now YOU can do it! *run*
<apachelogger> maco: I am on i386 so I suppose not
<maco> oh
<Riddell> apachelogger: yo, what do I need to be testing?
<apachelogger> Riddell: statsnotifier, kcm, sharing...
<apachelogger> just a general test
<ari-tczew> Riddell: could you sponsor one patch for main?
<apachelogger> now that ubuntuone-client is patched I could actually launch a proper alpha
<Riddell> apachelogger: is this suitable quality for soft pencils down day?
<apachelogger> Riddell: ought to be
<Riddell> ari-tczew: what is it?
<ari-tczew> Riddell: konversation
<maco> apachelogger: er this isnt what id call a *useful* backtrace
<apachelogger> Riddell: of course it grossly lacks testing for obvious reasons
<apachelogger> maco: no dbg symbols installed?
<maco> apachelogger: not on this system... any idea which ones id need?
<Riddell> ari-tczew: ok
<apachelogger> and that is why drkonqi is superior :P
<apachelogger> maco: can you paste the trace?
<apachelogger> maco: ubuntu-sso-qt-dbg at the very least
<apachelogger> then you should be able to retrace with apport-retrace I suppose
 * apachelogger never looked into retracing
<apachelogger> Riddell: btw, do you happen to know if I can hook up drkonqi with a qt-only app?
<Riddell> apachelogger: no idea although you should be able to use apport fine
<maco> Riddell: how do i do this retrace thing?
<Riddell> apachelogger: installed ubuntuone-kde, started ubuntuone-statusnotifier, it opens kwallet and then Konqueror, I log in through Konqueror and close it, statusnotifier says disconnected
<Riddell> open system settings, click on ubuntu One, takes ages to load module
<Riddell> eventually logs in, statusnotifier goes to Idle
<apachelogger> hm, supposedly it just took very long and was hogging your CPU?
 * apachelogger ponders more status feedback
<Riddell> click on Shares, also takes ages to open then doesn't show anything
<yofel> yay 
<yofel> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/ubuntuone-kde_0.0.0~alpha1+7-0ubuntu0~maverick0~ppa1_amd64.deb (--unpack):
<yofel>  trying to overwrite '/usr/share/icons/hicolor/48x48/apps/ubuntuone.png', which is also in package ubuntuone-client-gnome 1.3.6-0ubuntu2
<maco> apachelogger: UI problem. "public" folders...? er... public? public sounds...not like what id want. is it? i want "share these folders with my other machines" not "share these folders with the world"
<apachelogger> ah yeah
<apachelogger> that is misnamed
<apachelogger> yofel: they are incompatible nowadays
<yofel> apachelogger: how about a conflict? :P
 * apachelogger needs to add a replaces/conflicts
<Riddell> under Public Folders ~/Ubuntu One is ticked, but I have nothing in there except "Shared With Me", why doesn't it sync?
<yofel> :)
<maco> Riddell: you need to put something in it
<Riddell> maco: I have things in it according to the web interface
<maco> Riddell: oh
<Riddell> I'd expect them to sync to this computer now I've connected it to Ubuntu One
<maco> so would i
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> Riddell: if the statusnotifier says idle the syncdaemon should be syncing any minute now
 * Riddell twiddles thumbs
<apachelogger> Riddell: can you please send me your .cache/ubuntuone/log folder
<maco> Riddell: how apropos
<CIA-98> [ubuntuone-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100809190831-ahdl42l8m9z85nq6 * debian/ (changelog control) Replace & conflict gnome client (thanks to yofel for pointing that one out)
<Riddell> apachelogger: http://people.canonical.com/~jriddell/tmp/log.tar.gz
<apachelogger> 2010-08-09 20:08:17,922 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.sync - DEBUG - -:-:- - [''::'a4492788-8986-4ae6-8c20-b89062c942c8'] ''-'' | Client not ready for generations! vol gen: None, new gen: 153L
<apachelogger> Riddell: looks like a syncdaemon issue to me
<apachelogger> seems to be stuck :/
<apachelogger> Riddell: best ask in #ubuntuone :S
<apachelogger> possibly that could explain the slowness too
<apachelogger> maco: Name=Folders
<apachelogger> Comment=Manage the folders synchronized with Ubuntu One
<apachelogger> how about that?
<dantti> Riddell: hey :D that PackageKit bug is fixed now, but don't you think it should have debconf to automatically change the backend?
<maco> apachelogger: yep
<CIA-98> [ubuntuone-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100809191602-s1pmip0l6zieve05 * src/kcmodule/ubuntuone-folders.desktop fix folders kcm name and description - praise go to maco
<Riddell> dantti: yes the fix isn't very satisfactory, however I've no time to do the debconf foo
<Riddell> this 4.5 release won't upload itself :)
<Riddell> maybe if we hinted at debfx.. :)
<dantti> Riddell: k, I'll try to work on something after I finish kpk 0.6.1 almost done...
<yofel> apachelogger: ok, I got the statusnotifier running and managed to add this computer to the cloud, now how do I get rid of the gnome-keyring windows... ?
<maco> apachelogger: haha
<apachelogger> yofel: you do not
<apachelogger> because ubuntuone depends on desktocouch and desktopcouch still got hardcoded gnome-keyring 
<yofel> *headdesk*
 * yofel kicks desktopcouch
<yofel> apachelogger: http://paste.ubuntu.com/475595/
<yofel> ok, pressing restart in the statusnotifier menu seems to have helped
<yofel> syncing..
<neversfelde> let's remove kmail from the default installation, no discussion needed about HTML anymore after it :(
<DarthFrog> So far, so good with the release version. <knock on wooden head>
<Riddell> DarthFrog: installed ok?  running ok?
<DarthFrog> No problems so far.
<DarthFrog> Clean install.
<DarthFrog> About KDE reports Platform Version 4.5.00 (KDE 4.5.0)
<Riddell> that's a good sign :)
<DarthFrog> I don't use KMail, however, so I don't know anything about how it's performing.
 * ulysses uses KDE 4.5.0 since a week
<Riddell> KMail hasn't changed
<DarthFrog> Konq, & Konversation are running fine.  
<Riddell> oh, unless shadeslayer has uploaded kdepim to ninjas instead of to experimental
 * Riddell eyes up shadeslayer 
<apachelogger> yofel: did you maybe have an old version of syncdaemon running?
<apachelogger> I only uploaded the kwallet patch on friday or so
<yofel> could have been, I did have the gnome client installed
<yofel> maybe that one was still running
<Nightrose> ScottK: careful with that guy
<Nightrose> (mailing list)
<ScottK> Nightrose: Now you tell me.
<Nightrose> heh yea sorry
<ScottK> How so?
<Nightrose> he's been causeing quite some problems in other places i feel responsible for
<ScottK> OK.
<Riddell> DarthFrog: mind and add to https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Ninjas/Packaging
<Riddell> apachelogger: what are your plans for the next week to finish off SoC?
<apachelogger> Riddell: do a proper alpha, api and string review
<apachelogger> also I think i18n is still a bit shakey regarding completeness of the Message.sh scripts
<Riddell> apachelogger: do you think anything will be ready for inclusion in maverick?
 * maco hopes so
<apachelogger> that entirely depends on how many issue get found and how complex they are, but I am hoping
<apachelogger> holy french fries
<apachelogger> todays mav image is completely unusable in vbox Oo
<Riddell> how so
<Riddell> ?
<maco> my kubuntu mav vm no longer speaks networking :(
<apachelogger> Riddell: first it popped up some dialog about graphics being all broken ... I recon it was that bulletproof X thingy ... also it was presenting in a GTK dialog which I find very weird
<apachelogger> so I told it to save graphics upon which I got KDM and was able to log in
<apachelogger> but desktop effects were on which appeared to be quite the laggy adventure
<ulysses> current updates want to remove the Xorg and its drivers:S
<maco> ulysses: yeah dont do it
<apachelogger> having those turned off I noticed that nepomuk and virtuoso ran wild
<maco> ulysses: a new version of X is being uploaded
<apachelogger> having those killed to I am now at least partially able to use it 
<debfx> Riddell, dantti: ideally we could assign priorities to the packagekit backends and it would automatically check which ones are installed
<debfx> I suspect there aren't many users who want to use another packagekit backend
<James147> Riddell: kde 4.5 installed (fianlly) and seems to run fine
<nuovodna> will be the qt dbusmenu patched version uploaded to lucid ppa?
<Riddell> nuovodna: what patched version?
<apachelogger> maco: good news, I can reproduce the crash...
<apachelogger> well
<nuovodna> the version that allows to put menubar external on plasma-widget-menubar
<apachelogger> not really good news ^^
<nuovodna> like this 4:4.7.0~beta1+git20100522-0ubuntu1~lucid1~ppa1+appmenu20100722
<sheytan> Hey, will 4.5 for lucid be build on qt 4.7?
<nuovodna> sheytan: yep
<Riddell> nuovodna: I've no plans to backport plasma-widget-menubar
<nuovodna> ok... i ll try to upgrade on maverick
<sheytan> nuovodna  thnak you :)
#kubuntu-devel 2010-08-10
<maco> apachelogger: hehe
<maco> plasma-netbook is crashing on my netbook for my user but not for a new user. grr. and my .kde/share/config/plasma-netbook* are stock so BOO
<maco> by which i mean i deleted them this morning and they were regenerated
 * maco waits for dbg symbols to download at 12Kbps
 * Riddell starts the 4.5 uploading/copying
 * claydoh|werk thinks of way to pimp jo Muon to the world, but really should be werking........
<ScottK> Nice feedback on the web site.
<ScottK> maco: Was this an upgrade from Karmic?
<ScottK> plasmoidviewer-appletsrc is a problem on karmic upgrades
<Quintasan> Riddell: great, release is tomorr...today?
<Riddell> sometime after the next sunrise
<Quintasan> oh
<Quintasan> apachelogger: http://whatthecommit.com/
<maco> ScottK: yes it is
<maco> ScottK: ive had one working boot post-upgrade, but the last 2 have been crashy faily for plasma-netbook (desktop is fine) on my uer
<maco> *user
<ScottK> maco: rm ~/.kde/share/config/plasm*
<ScottK> Then restart your session.
<|dantti|> rickspencer3: in what language the ubiquity installer is written in?
<|dantti|> :(
<|dantti|> sorry
<|dantti|> Riddell: ^^
<rickspencer3> |dantti|, it's Python, I suppose
<Riddell> he's right, PyKDE
<Riddell> talking to d-i through some magic
 * maco likes PyKDE
<|dantti|> :(
<|dantti|> I'd like to fix some stuff but I guess I should focus on kpk then...
<Riddell> ubiquity needs more than a fix currently, it needs large parts rewritten to match the new gnome frontend
<Riddell> I'll probably have to start on it after the 4.5 release
<|dantti|> If you port it to cpp I'll be glad to help out :P
<maco> Riddell:  can i code well enough in python to help?
<Riddell> maco: only one way to find out
<maco> im just not sure about time :(
<maco> Riddell: when does it need to be done?
<Riddell> toot sweet
<maco> Riddell: toot sweet? youve been watching Chitty Chitty Bang Bang?  what does that have to do with "when does it need to be done?"??
<Riddell> it's French
<maco> Riddell: je ne parles pas francais
 * maco waits for aurélien to come slap me for misspelling something in there
<ScottK> Riddell: No new tarball for kde4libs?
<ScottK> NCommander: In case you were wondering, kdebindings is still broken on armel with the revised tarballs: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/53397178/buildlog_ubuntu-maverick-armel.kdebindings_4:4.5.0b-0ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<ScottK> maco: Is there a DC area KDE 4.5 release party?
<maco> ScottK: not that anyone's told me about
<maco> ScottK: however novalug is having a linuxpicnic on saturday and it seems the dc loco and dc debian group are now aware of this fact so.... seems a good thing to tack on?
<ScottK> OK.  Thanks.  I'll be busy on Saturday, so no opinion.
<ScottK> That and you can't be the KDE spokeperson unless your plasma quits crashing.
<maco> haha i do have 3 laptops running kubuntu, ya know :P
<maco> though one of them is promised to slackware soonish. when i figure out how to pxe boot wirelessly...
<maco> (in practice i think this means crossover capable to another laptop because i dont have a router)
 * maco waits for dbg package to finish downloading (has been 5hr)
<maco> weee finally submitting crash report
<Optimus55> Hey i'm wondering if anyone can push me in the right direction. I'm a developer and I looking to improve graphic rendering in kubuntu to make it smoother. Should I be looking more into xorg and xserver or is plasma rendering what i should focus on instead? 
<LonghornGT_> Hello
<LonghornGT_> Can anybody tell me who is kde maintainer on kubuntu?
<maco> LonghornGT_: there's no such thing
<maco> we dont have maintainers
<maco> 10-15 people work as a team to package each release
<LonghornGT_> OK, If I want to help u?
<maco> i think 4.5 is packaged now, but if you know how to package the Kubuntu Ninjas could likely use help with the next kde release
<maco> well with 4.5.1 and whatnot really
<maco> but i dont think the europeans are up yet
<maco> (i'm a past-bedtime american)
<LonghornGT_> OK, how to get 4.5 FINAL in lucid?
<maco> from a PPA
<LonghornGT_> kubuntu-ppa/beta?
<maco> at the moment its there
<maco> it should be kubuntu-ppa/backports soon i think
<maco> do you know about ubuntu's stable release update policy?
<LonghornGT_> nope
<maco> !sru | LonghornGT_, this is why 4.5 wont be in the main repo for lucid
<ubottu> LonghornGT_, this is why 4.5 wont be in the main repo for lucid: Stable Release Update information is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<LonghornGT_> u know guys I have an issue with ubiquity kde installer
<LonghornGT_> it's slow AS HELL
<LonghornGT_> Why?
<LonghornGT_> Even on fast, really fast machines!
<maco> its python?
<maco> but it needs a redo in 10.10 to match the new one in ubuntu. Riddell said he's going to look at it, and umm well we'll see if my PyKDE skills are up to helping him
<LonghornGT_> I have some concepts forinstaller
<LonghornGT_> for installer
<maco> a bit late for 10.10, but if you can make mockups or write it up detailed-like for discussion regarding 11.04...?
<\sh> the installer is just still a frontend to the backend written by cjwatson, right?
<maco> \sh: yes
<maco> \sh: but the gui is being overhauled to match ubuntu's ubiquity gui
<maco> \sh: good morning :)
<\sh> maco: good morning to you too :) 
<maco> \sh: its actually very late at night here ;-)
<LonghornGT_> Wait I'll find it in my archive
<valorie> maco, don't you have work in the morning?
<maco> valorie: yes
<valorie> :-)
<maco> valorie: im going to be tired again *sigh*
<\sh> maco: company just starting to roll here..I came 2 hours earlier :(
<valorie> go to bed!
<valorie> sleep, perchance to dream
<LonghornGT_> Here is the archive: http://www.filesovermiles.com/9092807baf4448d48d7f3391f06593cf
<LonghornGT_> Have a look
<LonghornGT_> Oh noes
<LonghornGT_> Man who is seeding it is onoffline
<\sh> .oO(I wonder if the installer will be faster, when its written in c++ with python embed calls under the hood to take advantage of the backend) 
<Nightrose> maco: if you're doing a release party kinda thing please add it to the wiki page
<maco> Nightrose: officially, we're not... no kde party has been organised. theres a "hey its summer, linux geeks get together" linux picnic happening which i imagine may have a few kde users present....but i dont know
<Nightrose> maco: the same was done for other parties
<valorie> 2 or more KDEers get together and do cheers!
<Nightrose> just add it
<valorie> rah, rah, KDE!
<Nightrose> :D
<maco> ok. in the morning, after i look up the details of the picnic
<Nightrose> ok
<Nightrose> thx
<valorie> too bad I don't have any KDE stickers for my lappy
<valorie> there is a Linuxchix meeting tomorrow.....err, this evening
<apachelogger> good morning kubuntu
<apachelogger> maco: now, unless apport retrace did weid things I do not understand the crash appears to be in qca/qssl/ssl/crypto/libc :O
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> it happens in the socket shutdown
<apachelogger> that is random :S
<apachelogger> Riddell: ping
<ghostcube> o/
<agateau> Riddell: ping
<CIA-99> [ubuntuone-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100810085619-tmqsmvbkqzvhssoa * src/share/ (ShareDialog.cpp ShareDialog.h) ctor++
<CIA-99> [ubuntuone-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100810085516-zm1kblv9d8m3x9js * src/share/ (ContactSelector.cpp ContactSelector.h ShareDialog.cpp) * documentation++ * function naming fix (getAddresses() -> addresses())
<CIA-99> [ubuntuone-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100810090716-rb7aigv6s8pkyke1 * src/share/ShareDialog.h documentation++
<Riddell> agateau: pong
<Riddell> apachelogger: pong
<apachelogger> Riddell: I tried u1-kde in a fresh 10.10 vbox and it worked pretty well, except for the crash of ubuntu-sso-qt that maco got too
<Riddell> apachelogger: and magically overnight my files got synced so it's working here too
<apachelogger> brilliant
<apachelogger> Riddell: I'll ask for alpha testing today then
<apachelogger> once I fixed that ubuntu-sso crash
<agateau> Riddell: what's the state of the soundmenu patch in Amarok?
<Riddell> hmm
<Riddell> agateau: it was added but seems to have been accidently dropped
<Riddell> maybe it wasn't put into bzr so it didn't get inluded in the next puload
<agateau> Riddell: ok, can you add it back?
<Riddell> yes, will do
<ulysses> apachelogger: with ubuntuone-kde alpha, the translation will open too?
<apachelogger> no
<agateau> Riddell: great
 * Riddell starts copying over 4.5 to backports PPA
<jussi> Riddell: awesome!
 * apachelogger is wondering why a signal emission causes a random crash long after the signal was emitted
<apachelogger> :O
<apachelogger> beautiful
<apachelogger> ubuntu-sso-client is the broken \o/
<Riddell> shurly shome mishtake
<apachelogger> *shrug*
<apachelogger> the packaging is sort of not working at all
<apachelogger> doesnt create dist-packages stuff
<apachelogger> neither does it have all deps listed
<Riddell> that's not unusual for packages from them
<apachelogger> Depends: python (<< 2.7), python (>= 2.6), python-support (>= 0.90.0)                                                                                          
<apachelogger> let me correct myself ... it does have no deps listed
<Riddell> that's not unusual for packages from them
<apachelogger> ^^
<apachelogger> does update-apt-xapi have to eat that much RAM Oo
<apachelogger> Riddell: didn't we change back to konqueror?
<apachelogger> my install from yesterday still starts rekonq
<Riddell> apachelogger: actually nobody made that change, and since rekonq has now stopped randomly crashing I have no desire for it
<apachelogger> ah, ok
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> Riddell, maco: I think that crash in ubuntu-sso-qt might have been caused by glib or something ... cannot reproduce it anymore after todays upgrades...
<Riddell> yay
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> there it is
<apachelogger> apparently it only happens in combination with the syncdaemon :O
<Riddell> ** testers needed for 4.5.0 in lucid
<jussi> Riddell: it isnt in the beta repo? 
<Riddell> jussi: well no, it's not a beta
<Riddell> jussi: are you able to test it?
<jussi> Riddell: Im installing it now :D
<Riddell> jussi: where from?
<jussi> ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports
<Riddell> groovy
<apachelogger> 5 minutes into rekonq and crash :/
<jussi> Riddell: has the full release not built/been copied over? 
<jussi> Get:3 http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/backports/ubuntu/ lucid/main libqt4-dbg 4:4.7.0~beta2-0ubuntu3~lucid1~ppa4
<markus____> hi! i also try to update to 4.5.0 from 4.5rc2 (kubuntu beta repo). most packages are blocked.
<jussi> markus____: ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports
<jussi> Riddell: or is Qt still a beta?
<markus____> jussi: yes, i try to use  ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports
 * jussi is all confuzzled
<markus____> oh, qt seems not to be blocked. i try that first
<Riddell> jussi: yes qt 4.7 is not yet released
<apachelogger> now I cannot reproduce the crash -.-
<apachelogger> this is one silly issue right there
<Riddell> markus____: what are you using to upgrade?
<markus____> kpackagekit
<markus____> it says 266 packages blocked or so.
<markus____> synaptic or apt-get tries to remove kde, koffice and so on
<sheytan> hey guys
<sheytan> same here
<Riddell> markus____: can you pastebin the output of sudo apt-get dist-upgrade  ?
<sheytan> blocked packages :D
<markus____> Ridell: hmm, seemed that libqt4-webkit-dev blocks the qt update. i removed it. now, kpackagekit is updating qt4
<sheytan> Riddell take a look ;) http://pastebin.com/AG5yv7eC
<markus____> Ridell: after that, i'll give you an update
<apachelogger> Riddell: the X stuff I was talking about yesterday: http://imgur.com/9m5UU http://imgur.com/0c0VO
<jussi> cripes, good thing you guys mentioned it... I didnt read properly :/ same here. 
<yoann21> Riddel: with the aptitude output, it seems to be kdelibs which isn't uploaded
<Riddell> apachelogger: yeah, known issue, KDM seems to timeout on the live CD
<apachelogger> Riddell: that is not the CD, but an install :S
<Riddell> yoann21 may have cracked it
<sheytan> Hey
<sheytan> i upgraded to 4.5 on maveric
<sheytan> and i have big stuff :D
<sheytan> shot on the way
<shadeslayer> Riddell: yep kdepim is still in ninja
<shadeslayer> i still have to backport it to lucid... will do that tommorow 
<apachelogger> Riddell: so why is that dialog GTK?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: ah, great
<Riddell> apachelogger: because nobody has ported it to use kdialog :(
<shadeslayer> and then one of these days ill actually get my head around that patch in kdepim and fix it
<apachelogger> :/
<apachelogger> Riddell: do you happen to know where that stuff is?
<shadeslayer> anyone know http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100001400985381 ??
<yofel> apachelogger: failsave X is in x11-common
<Riddell> apachelogger: /etc/gdm/failsafeXServer
<Riddell> apachelogger: although I don't know if kdialog supports all the options used by zenity there
<apachelogger> what this world needs is less scripting :P
<markus____> Riddell: seems there are some more packages missing, other than kdelibs. e.g. libplasma3
<shadeslayer> heh... i have half of kde waiting to be updated... :P
<shadeslayer> and X as well
<shadeslayer> only good thing is that my download speed is 10x right now...
<Riddell> markus____: still being published
<markus____> Riddell: i'll wait. thanks a lot for your work.
<shadeslayer> Riddell: btw the builders are chroots/pbuilders or VM's ?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: what builders?
<shadeslayer> LP buildd
<apachelogger> Riddell: how would you check for KDE in failsafe?
<Riddell> apachelogger: I don't think you can reliable, you just check if kdialog is installed and use it if it is
<apachelogger> k
<shadeslayer> Riddell: btw kdenetwork isnt picking up libortp
<Riddell> shadeslayer: you haven't committed any changes to kdenetwork
<shadeslayer> yes i know, the changes are local
<shadeslayer> i was testing it out in a cowbuilder and it didnt pick up libortp 
<apachelogger> http://imgur.com/KRNDv
 * shadeslayer gives apachelogger kookie
<Riddell> ok kde4libs should be in the PPA now
<Riddell> markus____: please try update and dist-upgrading
<markus____> Ridell: I'm already on it! thanks
<jussi> Riddell: ahh, so now its only: libqt4-webkit-dev that will be removed.
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: should ubuntu one kde now work?
<Riddell> jussi: that's fine to go
<jussi> excellent :)
<shadeslayer> hmm.. stuck at connecting to cloud :(
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: ^
<markus____> Riddell: same for me as for nerdy_kid. smooth install, loggin out/in
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: get some dbg output
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: ubuntu-sso says nothing and look http://pastebin.com/XU3qDucw
<apachelogger> hmm
<apachelogger> oh right
<apachelogger> ubuntu-sso needs special compile switch to get qDebug working
<shadeslayer> :S
<shadeslayer> installing dbg symbols as well 
<ulysses> oh my god, 161 package to upgrade
<shadeslayer> ulysses: yeah :D
<shadeslayer> most of kde* i believe..
<shadeslayer> also known as " Upstream messed up tarballs "
<ulysses> shadeslayer: yes, 4.5.0-0ubuntu1 to 4.5.0b-0ubuntu2
<ulysses> is this the final KDE 4.5 release?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: http://pastebin.com/kKLY35Q8
<shadeslayer> incase you missed it
<apachelogger> brrr
<apachelogger> Riddell: kdialog can only be sized using X' -geometry which also requires placement relative to a screenedge -.-
<shadeslayer> ulysses: hold off on upgrading id say
<shadeslayer> we need new kdebase :(
<Riddell> shadeslayer: I put that fix in last night
<shadeslayer> ah ok good to know.... i was looking at kdebase instead of runtime :S
<shadeslayer> ulysses: upgrades ftw :D
<markus____> Riddell: upgrade successfully finished.
<shadeslayer> any ideas why kdenetwork isnt picking up libortp
<Riddell> shadeslayer: the version in bzr doesn't build-dep on libortp
<shadeslayer> yes i know, but i made it build dep on my machine and now cmake output says it doesnt find libortp
<Riddell> build-dep of what?
<shadeslayer> hold on :P
<sheytan> looks like everytime there's  a problem with packages for kde build the first time :D
<sheytan> stuff needs fixes :D
<shadeslayer> Riddell: http://pastebin.com/VQhRyizK
<shadeslayer> line 20
<Riddell> should be fine
<shadeslayer> it isnt :(
<Riddell> if it's not being picked up maybe that's an issue with the new 3.3.2 version
<shadeslayer> Riddell: http://pastebin.com/2QavMTjd
<markus____> oh no, rekonq loses scrollbars when opening a new tab
<shadeslayer> Riddell: err... libraries have extensions .a or .so ?
<markus____> and hp-systray messes up the system tray ..
<shadeslayer> because if its .a .... were in trouble
<Riddell> shadeslayer: .a is static libraries, .so dynamic libraries
<shadeslayer> ohk
<shadeslayer> still doesnt explain why kdenetwork isnt picking up ortp
<shadeslayer> Riddell: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/53329691/linphone_3.3.2-2_amd64.build 
<ulysses> shadeslayer: Muon upgrades just now:D
<shadeslayer> :)
<ulysses> reboot
<shadeslayer> ok.. if libktorrent is in main, why doesnt kdenetwork dep on it ? :
<sheytan> apachelogger you're workin on muon, right? :)
<shadeslayer> sheytan: that would be jte
<sheytan> here's not here
<sheytan> anyway
<shadeslayer> apachelogger is currently working on getting ubuntu-one kde to actually work on maverick
<sheytan> when i remove kpk and install muon, will i have updates notifications etc?
<shadeslayer> tbh those notifications freak me out
<shadeslayer> and they refuse to go away :(
<apachelogger> sheytan: no
<ulysses> Muon doesn't use notifications this time
<sheytan> this sucks. bad tranlsation for kpk kcm breaks my systesettings layout
<ulysses> o.O
<ulysses> yesterday my Kickoff became english, now its hungarian again, wtf?
<shadeslayer> ulysses: cache issue?
<ulysses> however it was better in English in some place…
<Riddell> -- Found libortp: /usr/lib/libortp.so
<Riddell> shadeslayer: works fine here
<shadeslayer> :O
<shadeslayer> ill go nuts ...
 * jussi hugs bdrung
<bdrung> jussi: why?
<bdrung> hi, a kubuntu developer here having time for looking at one sponsor request?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: thats with my control file ?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: no with bzr one
<Riddell> bdrung: what's needed?
<shadeslayer> 0_o
<Riddell> shadeslayer: weird, your pastebin includes "--   found ortp, version 0.16.3" but then it says it's not found further down
<bdrung> Riddell: bug #614610
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 614610 in konversation (Ubuntu) "Merge konversation 1.3.1-1 (main) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/614610
<shadeslayer> err
<bdrung> some kubuntu user should sponsor it (and not me)
<jussi> I have a question, why is konversation still in main? we dont include it as default, do we?
<jussi> (Im probably missing something obvious, but yeah)
<shadeslayer> Riddell: what do you suggest? upload as such to ppa and see what happens? :P
<nigelb> jussi: main is not what is in CD
<nigelb> main is what is supported by Canonical.
<nigelb> (thats the answer I got when I asked for something else)
<Riddell> jussi: it's on the dvd
<Riddell> shadeslayer: purge and reinstall anything linphone related?
 * Trouble scrubs Riddell
<shadeslayer> Riddell: err.. its a clean cowbuilder
<shadeslayer> nothing apart from standard packages :(
<Riddell> let me try in a pbuilder
<Riddell> but first, drum roll needed please...
<shadeslayer> :D
 * shadeslayer gets out his vuvuzvela 
<shadeslayer> *vuvuzela
 * ulysses takes his friend's drum
<shadeslayer> Riddell: ssup with the ruckus we are about to create? :P
<Riddell> ta da kubuntu.org/news/kde-sc-45
<Riddell> http://kde.org/announcements/4.5/
<shadeslayer> oic
<Riddell> http://dot.kde.org/2010/08/10/kde-releases-development-platform-applications-and-plasma-workspaces-450
<shadeslayer> awesome :D
<shadeslayer> Riddell: apparently there are many people showing off ubuntu in malls and i dont know about it 0_o
<ulysses> now I have to translate the announcements
<shadeslayer> and the mall is like... 15 mins away :P
<Riddell> shadeslayer: go and show them Kubuntu!
<shadeslayer> i know! :P
<shadeslayer> ill keep track of this stuff from now on ... 
<apachelogger> Riddell: kdialog porting finished, now I just need to think about how to add kdm to the mix
<shadeslayer> lulz Waiting for Riddell to finish his ritual shower so we can release !KDE ☛ SC 4.5.0 !TMI ☛
<apachelogger> "The Linux Mint 9 KDE desktop contains the blue Isadora background, which helps differentiate from the blander looking Kubuntu that it is based on. "
<apachelogger> I am not sure at contributor to which project I should be more insulted now
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: you just read my mind
<shadeslayer> imho we should provide a better wallpaper
<shadeslayer> or make kde ship a better one 
<shadeslayer> people are not going to be happy with this http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=ODQ5MA
<apachelogger> what is wrong with the KDE wallpaper?
<apachelogger> did you see what mint distributes?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: its pretty bad imo
<apachelogger> I could make a better one using a random gimp filter on some random 2 colored image
<shadeslayer> havent seen mint
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://linuxmint.com/pictures/screenshots/isadora/kde/isadora.png
<shadeslayer> well.... not that good too... id rather have blue curls as my default wallpaper
<ulysses> shadeslayer: like the Emotion wallpaper in KDE?
<shadeslayer> ulysses: thats my second choice :p
<JontheEchidna> we actually had Emotion as default in 8.04 for a little bit
<JontheEchidna> but people complained
<shadeslayer> ulysses: http://imgur.com/8iwif
<shadeslayer> i have both of them as my desktop wallpapers :P
<ulysses> :)
<shadeslayer> Riddell: err.. what changes did you make to get it to find ortp?
<shadeslayer> and which bzr revision ?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: nothing, I just installed libortp-dev locally
<shadeslayer> oh i see
<apachelogger> rekonq crash #2
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: down from 20 :P
<apachelogger> 2 crashes in less than a day are 2 too many
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> Riddell: kdm does not support defining Xorg config via argument :S
<apachelogger> oh dear, I have 3 GiB of mail ^^
<Riddell> seems ryan has moved to Kubuntu for his KDE reviews http://arstechnica.com/open-source/reviews/2010/08/hands-on-kde-45-launches-with-tiling-new-notifications.ars
<\sh> apachelogger: kdm 4:4.5.0b-0ubuntu1~lucid1~ppa1 <- 4.5.0b?
<shadeslayer> ok gtg.. bye people
<apachelogger> \sh: new tarball
<\sh> apachelogger: so it's the right version of kde sc 4.5.0 from kubuntu backports ppa
<apachelogger> \sh: should be, Riddell knows more 
<debfx> apachelogger: do your rekonq crashes look like this: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=245078 ?
<ubottu> KDE bug 245078 in general "rekonq crashes on several sites with javascript enabled" [Crash,Resolved: fixed]
<Riddell> \sh: yes
<\sh> Riddell: thx :) well done :) just installing
<apachelogger> debfx: haven't looked at them yet
<apachelogger> oha
<apachelogger> bko just died
<apachelogger> oh dear
<apachelogger> debfx: no
<apachelogger> if I had to guess I would say both were caused by flash
<apachelogger> defenitely not in javascript though
 * ScottK should have stayed up later last night and finished fixing kdegraphics while he had the chance.
<Riddell> ScottK: it's fixed n'est pas?
<ScottK> Riddell: It is.  That's why I should have finished fixing it last night, so I'd have done it and not you.
<apachelogger> brrrrr
<apachelogger> bash is scary
<ScottK> Riddell: I'd really appreciate it if you would squeeze clamav and wesnoth backports (approved) for Karmic/Lucid onto your archive admin work list for today.
<Riddell> ScottK: numbers?
<ScottK> Bug #615411 for clamav
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 615411 in lucid-backports "Please backport clamav_0.96.1+dfsg-3ubuntu5 to Lucid, Karmic, Jaunty, Hardy, and Dapper" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/615411
<ScottK> Bug #600100 for wesnoth1.8
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 600100 in lucid-backports "Please backport wesnoth-1.8 (1:1.8.3-1/universe)" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/600100
<ScottK> Riddell: ^^
<\sh> hmmm...why does kmail still needing gpg-agent for signing?
<Riddell> why shouldn't it?
<\sh> Riddell: because it's not started by default when kde session starts up
<\sh> eventually tweaking /etc/X11/Xsession.options 
<\sh> but that would byte someone with GNOMEs seahorse afaik
<Riddell> this is why we need those kolabsys guys to actually turn up and check these things
<ScottK> \sh: To the extent it's a problem for Seahorse, it's a Seahorse bug.
<\sh> ScottK: yes...but somehow seahorse is started during gnome session start, and not via Xsession.{d,options}...only ssh agent is started during X11 session start...I wonder what would be a sane default for kde...starting gpg-agent during kde session startup or globally via Xsession.options
<apachelogger> right then
<apachelogger> rekonq also likes to lock up on me
<apachelogger> \o/
<apachelogger> I am unable to work
<ScottK> \sh: gpg-agent isn't at all KDE specific.  It would be odd for it to behave differently in KDE versus non-KDE sessions.
<ScottK> The fact that Gnome reinvented the wheel and doesn't use standard tools doesn't change that.
<apachelogger> halp? http://paste.ubuntu.com/475968/
<\sh> ScottK: there is no discussion about reinventing the wheel..fact is: gpg-agent is not started up during X11 or KDE session startup. User has to manually enable it somehow through "not really well" documented configs ... therefore, having gpg-agent starting while kde starts up or system wide (which bytes dual desktop users)
<ScottK> \sh: It is started if Seahorse isn't installed.
<ScottK> IIRC Seahorse mangles the gpg-agent config somehow to work around it's own brokenness.
<ScottK> It certainly starts on any system I've got.
<maco> not anymore1
<ScottK> No?
<maco> remember? i wrote a patch for seahorse so on first-run itd put the proper skeleton file in that says "use-agent" rather than a blank one
<ScottK> I remember that.
<\sh> ScottK: seahorse is installed, but it's not started...so kde starts without anything alike 
<ScottK> Right, but if Seahorse isn't installed, does gpg-agent start?
<maco> though if your ~/.gnupg/ is older than 2009, yeah, you still have a mangled (ie blank) one
<\sh> hmmm...you mean s/# use-agent/use-agent/ in gpg.conf will help?
<maco> \sh: yep
<\sh> when my gpg.conf is older then < 2009
<maco> i dont have seahorse on this laptop but i do have my gpg.conf from my other laptops where i have "use-agent" in there, and kmail can decrypt emails fine
<\sh> maco: well, but use-agent in gpg.conf doesn't tell anything to actually start the agent...
<ScottK> \sh: You do need that though.
<\sh> and having gnome + kde on this box, I don't see seahorse when running kde, but I don't see gpg-agent, too
<maco> seahorse ships an incompatible agent called seahorse-agent
<maco> if you dont have use-agent, seahorse-agent will still try to start, and kdepim cant speak whatever language seahorse-agent does
<Quintasan> teeesting upgrade
<maco> (at least, thats how things seemed to work when i was debugging this in early 2009)
<\sh> maco: give me a sec...I'll relogin :)
<Quintasan> borks on kdebase-runtime
<Quintasan> oh wait
<Quintasan> builds are not finished yet?
<Quintasan> Riddell: can't we get higher priority?
<Riddell> I'd rather soyuz just fixed the issue where arch all packages cause hassle for unbuilt versions on !i386
<ScottK> Riddell: Do you know who works on kopete?
<ScottK> It'd be nice to get Bug 614627 fixed.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 614627 in kdenetwork (Ubuntu) "Kopete configuration window unusable with Plasma Netbook/Air Netbook" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/614627
<Riddell> ScottK: no, I've lost track of who the kopete upstream is, I suspect it's quite quiet as an upstream currently
<ScottK> Maybe agateau could have a look at it for us?
<ScottK> Riddell: Thanks for the backports.
<allee> FWIW: file confict in 4.4.5 -> 4.5 upgrade: libqt4-help could not be installed because: qt_help_cs.pm (?) was also in another pkg.  #$%@ konsole history is too short, can remember the other pkgs
<agateau> ScottK: what do you want me to look at?
<ScottK> If \sh returns, would someone tell him that gpg-agent should be started by /etc/X11/Xsession.d/90gpg-agent
<ScottK> agateau: Bug 614627
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 614627 in kdenetwork (Ubuntu) "Kopete configuration window unusable with Plasma Netbook/Air Netbook" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/614627
 * apachelogger curses bash for being stupid regarding string escapes and starts hacking
<Quintasan> apachelogger: you are not the only one :/
<Quintasan> wel
<\sh> maco: works
<\sh> maco: thx for the heads up :)
<shtylman> upgrade to 4.5 didn't go so well :)
<\sh> Riddell and all people who were working on 4.5.0 packages: well done people...it works like a charm :)
<agateau> ScottK: is it possible for you to reduce the size of the window, or is it already at the minimum possible size?
<Riddell> bdrung: patch: **** malformed patch at line 1928: diff -Nru konversation-1.3.1/debian/rules konversation-1.3.1/debian/rules
<ScottK> agateau: There's no way to minimize it.
<Quintasan> ScottK: isnt it possible to enforce size with KWin rules?
<ScottK> Quintasan: Yes, but it appears kopete is not paying attention.
<Quintasan> hmm
<ScottK> That may well be the actual bug.
<agateau> ScottK: that's weird because on my box it does not show this tall
<ScottK> agateau: I maximized it to try to get more space, but it didn't work either way.
<Quintasan> wekk
<Quintasan> ScottK: it is possible to enforce size
<Riddell> bdrung: did it by hand, uploaded
<Quintasan> however
<ScottK> I need to run.
<agateau> ScottK: judging from the window title icon, it is not maximized
<Quintasan> agateau: http://imagebin.ca/view/YNyLLPDT.html
<Quintasan> enforcing wont help
<Quintasan> this is how it looks after enforce
<ScottK> agateau: I need to go to a $WORK meeting, so maybe we can chat about it later.  I'm very interested in getting this fixed, but have to go.
<agateau> ScottK: ok
<shtylman> dolphin: Depends: libsoprano4 (>= 2.5.0+dfsg.1) but 2.4.2+dfsg.1-0ubuntu1.1 is installed.
<Quintasan> hmm
<shtylman> any one else run into this trying to install 4.5?
<shtylman> in lucid that is
<Quintasan> Riddell: Do you know how can we add default rules for KWin?
<agateau> Quintasan: that's a very small size, minimum size for a kde dialog is 800x600
<shtylman> for some reason libsoprano4 wasn't being upgraded by default
<Quintasan> agateau: well, after enforcing to a smaller size it works
<Quintasan> dunno why it is full-screened in ScottKs netbook
<Riddell> Quintasan: default rules?
<Quintasan> Riddell: like enforcing size of a window
<Riddell> Quintasan: why would you want to?
 * agateau think we should get rid of the page title
<Quintasan> hmm
<Quintasan> Riddell: just curious, we do it in k-d-s, right?
<Riddell> shtylman: have you added the backports PPA?
<Riddell> Quintasan: no, we did for one release and it was a mistake
<Quintasan> oh, okay
<ScottK> maco: http://obso1337.org/2010/kde-4-5-released/
<Riddell> pirates!  why didn't I get to go to pirates?
<Quintasan> Riddell: I think next release party should be @ Ninjaz
<shtylman> Riddell: yea
<Riddell> shtylman: and what happens if you apt-get install libsoprano4 ?
<shtylman> I got that installed
<shtylman> and got further in the install
<shtylman> now I get: 
<shtylman> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<shtylman>   kdebase-runtime: Depends: kdebase-runtime-data (>= 4:4.5.0b-0ubuntu1~lucid1~ppa2) but 4:4.5.0b-0ubuntu1~lucid1~ppa1 is installed
<rbelem> hey agateau 
<shtylman> which is ... strange...
<agateau> hi rbelem
<rbelem> :-)
<rbelem> agateau, do you think it is ok to have the ksambashareprivate as singleton?
<Riddell> shtylman: kdebase-runtime-data is still compiling, you'll need to wait 30 minutes
<shtylman> to me they look like the same version...
<shtylman> Riddell: sadness
<shtylman> then technically people can't upgrade right?
<agateau> rbelem: my question would rather be, why do you need it to be a singleton?
<shtylman> cause runtime data is an important component, no?
<Riddell> shtylman: not on amd64 at the moment (it's a temporary thing caused by making a small fix, sigh)
<shtylman> :/
<shtylman> probly best to make a note on the site or something
<shtylman> lest users try
<rbelem> agateau, because we will have lots of instance of ksambasharedata, and some method are used by ksambashare and ksambasharedata
<agateau> rbelem: Isn't KSambaShare already a singleton?
<rbelem> yep
<rbelem> but i could not use the private methods on the ksambasharedata
<rbelem> agateau, maybe i should split ksambashareprivate in two?
<agateau> rbelem: I think it would not be too difficult to access the private methods
<agateau> rbelem: just make KSambaShareData a friend of KSambaShare and use its d pointer
<rbelem> agateau, that could work nice :-)
<rbelem> agateau, but it will not be a little bit ugly?
<rbelem> or  not?
<agateau> rbelem: KSambaShare and KSambaShareData are supposed to work together so I am not shocked by this
<rbelem> cool :-)
<agateau> rbelem: but you may want to check whether the KSambaSharePrivate methods you want to call from KSambaShareData could not simply be moved to KSambaShareData
<agateau> rbelem: are they used by KSambaShare as well? if not, just move them
<rbelem> agateau, how about the add and remove methods on ksambashare? there is one method save on ksambasharedata that does almost the same
<rbelem> agateau, there are some methods that are used just by ksambasharedata, but they use common methods
<agateau> rbelem: I don't have the code handy just right now, I guess it's up to you to use what feels the more convenient
<rbelem> agateau, cool :-)
<agateau> rbelem: but accessing the private instance through the d pointer is not a problem, and is better IMHO than making KSambaSharePrivate a singleton
<rbelem> ok :-)
<rbelem> agateau, should i replace all d_ptr by Q_D?
<rbelem> or is it ok to be as it is today?
<agateau> rbelem: I don't think there is a strong policy on this
<agateau> rbelem: the rest of kdelibs is not consistent on that point
<rbelem> agateau, what would you use? :-)
<rbelem> agateau, you are my master :-) I will do what you say I should do
<rbelem> :-D
<maco> Riddell: you didnt get to go to Piratz because the metro stuff was all closed, remember? Also, ScottK's daughter hates Piratz Tavern due to the skeleton on the wall
<apachelogger> rekonq crash #3
<maco> apachelogger: are you hoping to discover what lim --> \infty  means?
<apachelogger> lol
<apachelogger> something like that ^^
<agateau> rbelem: not sure I want to be the master of anyone. Both works well, if your code is consistent with one way, just carry on
<rbelem> agateau, :-D
<bdrung> Riddell: thanks. what was the reason for not applying cleanly?
<bdrung> Riddell: next time please don't forgot to unsubscribe ubuntu-sponsors
<rbelem> hi Riddell
<rbelem> Riddell, i'm thinking about fork the startkde script for plasma-mobile
<rbelem> Riddell, and add it to the kubuntu-mobile-default-settings
<howlymowly> hi guys...  short question:  I am about to install KDE 4.5  .. but when I do "sudo aptie update" sudo aptitude upgrade"  i get all the packages from the ppa but they are beeing "kept back" by the update manager...
<howlymowly> any idea?
<DarthFrog> howlymowly: This is not the place to ask such questions.  Ask(as you did) in #kubuntu.
<rbelem> brb
<howlymowly> kk..
<Riddell> bdrung: I don't know why it didn't apply
<Riddell> bdrung: there shouldn't be a need to unsubscribe ubuntu-sponsors since the bug is closed
<debfx> rekonq is still crashy
<debfx> what ahppended to the daily builds?
<bdrung> Riddell: it's described in the docs and having the team removed makes the sponsor script faster
<Riddell> bdrung: then the script can jolly well unsubscribe them if it needs it :)
<bdrung> Riddell: it makes searching for SRU bugs easier
<bdrung> (= searching for bugs that are fixed)
<Quintasan> DarthFrog: why on earth this is not the right place?
<Quintasan> howlymowly: this might be because some KDE builds were not finished (and not pubished) yet when I last tried, you will have to try again later
<Quintasan> howlymowly: well, now it is fine
<howlymowly> Quintasan: its about doing a "full-upgrade" instead of just an "upgrade" i just found out...
<Quintasan> howlymowly: sudo aptitude
<Quintasan> press 'u'
<Quintasan> or wait
<howlymowly> Quintasan: yes, "sudo aptitude full-upgrade"
<Quintasan> howlymowly: can you please try doing upgrade via KPackageKit?
<dantti_note> Riddell: the backports source has always lucid as archive string?
<howlymowly> Quintasan: too late i guess :(
<Quintasan> :<
<howlymowly> but I tried with KpackageKit before and that did not work because of the reasons mentioned earlier
<dantti_note> Riddell: I'm trying to fix it to emit these backport stuff as enhancement (rather than bug fixes as it's now) ORIGIN: LP-PPA-kubuntu-ppa-backports - ARQUIVE: lucid
<dantti_note> the python apt logic was to see if ARQUIVE ends with backports
<dantti_note> but it's actually the origin that ends with
<howlymowly> Quintasan: did you change something in the repository in the last 10 min or so? because if nothing has changed in the last 15min I can assure you: upgrade to kde 4.5 via kpackagekit does not work...
<howlymowly> alright poeple... my upgrade to kde 4.5 is done I am off now, trying out the new features :)
<Riddell> dantti_note: it uses the current distro release, for 10.04 that's lucid, for 10.10 maverick
<dantti_note> Riddell: right so the best thing is to see if ORIGIN ends with backports right?
<shadeslayer> uh oh
<shadeslayer> Riddell: FF is in 2 days? :O
<Riddell> shadeslayer: wibble
<Riddell> dantti_note: yes
 * shadeslayer faints...
 * shadeslayer hits kdenetwork in hope that it will detect ortp
<Riddell> dantti_note: that's our backports PPA of course, there's also the ubuntu backports repository
<shadeslayer> ok Quintasan you up?
<dantti_note> Riddell: do you know if their ORIGIN ends with backports too?
<Riddell> dantti_note: how would I know?  sources line is   deb http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ maverick-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<dantti_note> k, I'll just add a generic case then
<Riddell> shtylman: how's your 4.5 update going?
<shtylman> Riddell: finally back up and running
<shtylman> for some reason kmail doesn't pull in its dependencies
<shtylman> I had to install some libs manually
<shtylman> and when I tried to install kubuntu-desktop.. it ididn't want to install kdebase-workspace-bin
<shtylman> so some manual install was needed
<Riddell> hum
<Riddell> why didn't it want to install kdebase-workspace-bin ?
<shtylman> no idea
<shtylman> but I could manually install it just fine
<shtylman> and the kmail thing was weird
<shtylman> cause I had kmail installed
<Quintasan> shtylman: yes
<shtylman> but couldn't run it cause runtime libs were missing
<Quintasan> shtylman: meant for shadeslayer :P
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: ok, see im introducing libortp as a build dep of kdenetwork to get google voice chat support
<Quintasan> urgh
<Quintasan> Is it in main?
<shadeslayer> but in cmake output it doesnt say that way, the lib is detected, but cmake complains about not finding it
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: it will be, when Riddell uses his powers :D
<Quintasan> great
<Quintasan> fist of all
<shadeslayer> already MIR'd
<Quintasan> is the version newer than required?
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: yes
<shadeslayer> bug 595173
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 595173 in linphone (Ubuntu) "[MIR] linphone" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/595173
<shadeslayer> i syncd the package from debian 
<Quintasan> great
<Quintasan> and what exacly cmake says?
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: http://pastebin.com/2QavMTjd
<shadeslayer> thats from cowbuilder
<shadeslayer> line 1619 first
<Quintasan> -- Not building Google Talk libjingle support
<Quintasan> cmake
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: yes, but see 1619
<shadeslayer> --   found ortp, version 0.16.3
<Quintasan> hmmm
<Quintasan> strangs
<Quintasan> strange*
<shadeslayer> i know.. i call it freaky
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: ask in #kopete
<Quintasan> it might be a problem with CMake rules
<Quintasan> better
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: read CMake rules and check what it needs to enable libjingle
<Quintasan> if it doesnt need anything else then bug upstream
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: macro_log_feature(LIBORTP_FOUND "libortp" "oRTP provides an API to send rtp packets" "http://www.linphone.org/index.php/eng/code_review/ortp" FALSE "0.13" "Needed to build Jingle support, Google Talk libjingle audio call support and voice clips in WLM.") << hmm
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: also whats wrong with  bug 603831 ??
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 603831 in fprint-demo (Ubuntu) "Please Merge fprint-demo from debian" [Wishlist,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/603831
<Quintasan> that would be the line
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: do as he told you, generate another diff
<shadeslayer> why?
<Quintasan> he probably wants to check if the changes are really kept to minimum
<shadeslayer> the current debian version _is_ -4
<Quintasan> sooo?
<shadeslayer> ohh.... you mean...
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: the diff is b/w ubuntu old and ubuntu new
<shadeslayer> and he wants diff b/w ubuntu new and debian new
<Quintasan> oh
<Quintasan> well, what I said still applies
<shadeslayer> yep
<Quintasan> roll out the damn launchpad faster
<shadeslayer> :P
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: help me fix kdenetwork first
<shadeslayer> also.. Riddell said that when he compiled it worked
<Quintasan> use pbuilder then
<Quintasan> or
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: i did use cowbuilder
<Quintasan> put the debian dir somewhere
<Quintasan> and gimmie the link to source
<shadeslayer> ok hold on
 * Quintasan is too lazy to open a browser
<shadeslayer> :P
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: http://people.ubuntu.com/~rohangarg/kdenetwork_4.5.0b-0ubuntu2.debian.tar.gz
<Quintasan> I demand source tarball too
<Quintasan> why the hell shift+esc is bind to restart X?
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: just : pull-lp-source kdenetwork
<Quintasan> huh
<Quintasan> that is new to me
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: we also have pull-debian-source :P
 * Quintasan never botherd looking at dev-scripts
<Quintasan> I have considered them useless after seeing kubuntu-dev-scripts :P
<dantti_note> on the package list header should it be 232 Selected Updates or Updates Selected http://simplest-image-hosting.net/jpg-0-plasma-desktopig1502?
<dantti_note> http://simplest-image-hosting.net/jpg-0-plasma-desktopig1502
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: #kopete is dead
<shadeslayer> what does your testing tell
 * shadeslayer pokes Quintasan with kubuntu stick of doom
<shadeslayer> because im going to sleep in 10 mins
<Quintasan> my testing builds
<Quintasan> let me look
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: are you on kde-packagers ml?
<shadeslayer> yes
<Quintasan> did you have to file a bugreport? :O
<shadeslayer> yeah :P
<Quintasan> lol
<shadeslayer> i know... quite lol
<Quintasan> gimmie the bug report
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: I will do a copypasta
<Quintasan> urgh
<Quintasan> my internets are slow today
<shadeslayer> copypasta... new pasta?
<Quintasan> yeah
<shadeslayer> lemme search
<Quintasan> ctrl+c and ctrl+v
<shadeslayer> uh.. i might not have it
<Quintasan> voila!
<Quintasan> shadeslayer:enter ur bugzilla account
<Quintasan> and click on My Bugs
<Quintasan> :O
<shadeslayer> yeah im going there
<shadeslayer> hmm no  bugs there :/
<shadeslayer> related to my request
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: just file a request saying that you work with kubuntu to package kde
<Quintasan> kk
<Quintasan> monitoring pbuilder for now
<Quintasan> not detected here
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: ^^ jingle not being built :/
<shadeslayer> :?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: ^^
<shadeslayer> im going to sleep :|
<yofel> hm, does sorting by 'status' or 'requested' in the list after pressing full upgrade work for anyone? here it sorts alphabetically no matter what column I sort by
<yofel> in muon
<shtylman> Riddell: no new kdevelop?
<shtylman> I can't install kdevelop cause it wants to downgrade packages
<Riddell> shtylman: from the PPA?
<Riddell> I've not checked kdevelop, it probably depends on some kdebase library which has changed
<shtylman> Riddell: yea... sadness :(
<Riddell> just needs someone to backport 4.0.1, probably no changes needed
 * Riddell looks around for idle souls
 * neversfelde hides
<neversfelde> Riddell: backport from Maverick?
<Riddell> neversfelde: from maverick to kubuntu-ppa/backports
<neversfelde> k, I'll have a look, but I have a netbook available only, so it might take some time
<Riddell> neversfelde: do you want access to my backroom computer?
<neversfelde> Riddell: do you know how to sign packages remotely?
<Riddell> not off hand but I seem to remember it's pretty easy
<neversfelde> I think sould be no problem to do it here
<Riddell> man debsign will know
<neversfelde> Riddell: I'll check it for the next time
<shtylman> Riddell: also... libsoprano-dev has dependency issues
<shtylman> cause it depends on a specific version of libsoprano4 that is less than the one available/installed
<Riddell> shtylman: installs fine here
<Riddell> all version 2.5.0+dfsg.1-0ubuntu1~lucid1~ppa1
<shtylman> :/
<shtylman> kdelibs5-dev: Depends: libsoprano-dev (>= 2.4.64+dfsg.1) but it is not going to be installed
<shtylman> Riddell: I don't see a libsoprano-dev version 2.5
<shtylman> is this another amd64 thing?
<sheytan> Why after upgrade to 4.5, windows run as root look so ugly?
<sheytan> they're not oxygen
<sheytan> any hack for that? ;)
<sheytan> hey guys. I upgraded to 4.5, and i still have that 'lost and found' stuff in systemsettings
<sheytan> in maveric aplha 3 it was fine
<debfx> sheytan: what modules are in lost and found?
<sheytan> debfx just a second
<sheytan> debfx all the kpk stuff, touch pad, other notifications, usermanagement, gtk appearance and k3b setup
<sheytan> this was fine with maveric alpha 3
<neversfelde> same for me on Lucid, don't know if it is a problem with 10.10
<sheytan> it's not, i tested :D
<sheytan> please fix, and reupload sysemsettings
<sheytan> and all that stuff :D
<fldc_> runt qtconfig as root and set it to oxygen :)
<fldc_> gui style that is :D
<debfx> sheytan: well it works for me (tm)
<sheytan> debfx  are you on lucid?
<debfx> no, maverick
<sheytan> debfx it's broken on lucid :P
<sheytan> as i said, on maveric it works fine
<sheytan> fldc_ ok, thanks ;)
<debfx> just upgrade to maverick ;)
<sheytan> debfx, it's an alpha :P
<sheytan> fix the package :P
<debfx> can't we just rename "lost and found" to something that doesn't make it sound like it's a bug? :p
<sheytan> debfx i don't think so. each kcm should go where it belongs to
<debfx> sheytan: alright, if you insist :D
<sheytan> make it the same as it is in maveric ;)
<debfx> sheytan: do you have installed k3b from lucid-backports?
<sheytan> debfx nope
<debfx> sheytan: you might want to do that, it's supposed to be more stable (final release) and contains the kcm category fix
<Blizzz> update on lucid to kde 4.5 wants to remove kdebase-workspace, kdebase-workspace-bin, kdevelop, kubuntu-desktop, libqt4-assistand and libqt4-phonon. doesn,t sound too good, does it? someone wants/needs any further info?
<yofel> sounds like bug 615902 - kdebase-workspace is FTBFS on amd64
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 615902 in Kubuntu PPA "Upgrade to KDE SC 4.5 blocked" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/615902
<yofel> Riddell: ^
<Blizzz> yeah, looks similar
<Quintasan> Riddell: thanks for blessing :D
<Riddell> Quintasan: use your power wisely :)
<debfx> Quintasan has super cow power?
<_Groo_> hi/2 all
<_Groo_> any dev alive?
<Riddell> and kicking
<_Groo_> kdebase-workspace-bin and others are broken in the backports
<_Groo_> kdebase-workspace-bin: Depends: kdebase-workspace-data (= 4:4.5.0b-0ubuntu1~lucid1~ppa1) but 4:4.5.0b-0ubuntu1~lucid1~ppa2 is to be installed
<_Groo_> still in the process of package building? or just passed through QA?
<_Groo_> and btw, HI Riddell :d
<debfx> _Groo_: kdebase-workspace isn't built yet on amd64
<Riddell> damn slow buildds
<_Groo_> debfx: ah ok :) that explains it
<Riddell> NCommander: if you could bump https://edge.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/backports/+build/1912708 that would make people happy
<_Groo_> ok, i just wanted to check, ill update tomorrow
<_Groo_> also i need to purge beta backports before updating? cause if i do, it would be better to state that in the kubuntu announcement
<Riddell> no
<NCommander> Riddell: done
<_Groo_> Riddell: no? as in, dont have to?
<debfx> Riddell: if you have some time to sponsor: I packaged the new colibri release http://people.ubuntu.com/~debfx/colibri_0.2.1-0ubuntu1.dsc
<Riddell> _Groo_: correct, you don't have to purge anything
<Riddell> debfx: there's a new colibri release?
<_Groo_> Riddell: k, btw im gonna use qt git from today since beta 2 has a few nasty bugs
<_Groo_> Riddell: maybe you guys could reconsider and use a more current qt from git?
<_Groo_> also anyone knows if this release fixes the k3b settings bug?
<debfx> Riddell: yeah, a few days ago
<_Groo_> just open k3b 2.0.x and click settings.. in rc2 it crashed k3b imediatly
<_Groo_> ive sent the report and the k3b dev told me it was an issue with kdelibs, so could anyone confirm (which already updated) if k3b is showing the settings, or still crashing?
<debfx> _Groo_: nope, still crashes
<_Groo_> debfx: ooooh great.. gonna bug the dev again
<debfx> _Groo_: is there a bug report to track the issue?
<_Groo_> debfx: yeah there is, i opened it, and im bugging mmalek in the k3b channel 
<_Groo_> debfx: he wants to fix it in kdelibs.. which i agree.. but till then, no k3b settings :P
<debfx> _Groo_: what's the bug number?
<_Groo_> debfx: let me see , just a sec
<_Groo_> 238819 
<_Groo_> bug 238819 
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 238819 in firefox-3.0 (Ubuntu) "starting screen" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/238819
<_Groo_> in bugs.kde.org
<debfx> thanks
<Riddell> anyone able to confirm this? https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=247262
<ubottu> KDE bug 247262 in general "kdm_config[1995]: Invalid boolean value 'tru' at /etc/kde4/kdm/kdmrc:469" [Normal,Resolved: downstream]
<Riddell> grep AllowConsole /etc/kde4/kdm/kdmrc
<yofel> kde bug 238819
<ubottu> KDE bug 238819 in kdeui "k3b crashes during opening the Window for Settings - Configure k3b" [Crash,New] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=238819
<yofel> $ grep AllowConsole /etc/kde4/kdm/kdmrc
<yofel> #AllowConsole=false
<yofel> kdm 4:4.5.0b-0ubuntu1
<_Groo_> debfx: k mmalek told me hes gonna update to 4.5 in the next days (he uses arch linux) and hes gonna track and fix it in kdelibs... meanwhile
<_Groo_> debfx: i asked him to update the patch in the bug report, so i and others can compile k3b from svn while we wait for a proper fix
<debfx> Riddell: AllowConsole isn't in my kdmrc, I have used the kcm to change settings though
<Riddell> debfx: do you know how aurelien solved the alternative dbus providers issue?
<Riddell> in colibri?
<Riddell> debfx: uploaded
<debfx> Riddell: colibri doesn't provide the dbus service file anymore but autostarts if enabled in the kcm
<Riddell> debfx: oh aye
#kubuntu-devel 2010-08-11
<claydoh> might it be wise to note that some packages that seem to be important (kdepimlibs) will be removed when upgrading to 4.5?
<claydoh> on the website that is
<Riddell> claydoh: kdepimlibs won't be removed, it'll be upgraded
<Riddell> it's been split up is the change
<claydoh> Riddell: what about libkontactinterface.so.4?
<Riddell> libkontactinterface4 is the package for you
<claydoh> :) found it, and libakonadi-contact4
<yofel> hm, upgrading my lucid vm to 4.5 removed ktorrent :/
 * claydoh forgot that this happened back in betas
<Riddell> yofel: ktorrent is in the PPA
<Riddell> yofel: hmm, or maybe not
<yofel> it seems 4.0.1-1ubuntu1~lucid2~ppa1 is in the ppa
<yofel> but that has a missing dependency on libktorrent1 (>= 1.0.1)
<Riddell> yofel: libktorrent copied over, should appear in a minute
<ScottK> It would have been nice if KDE could have finished building before builds got broken again by the qt4-x11 upload.
<Mamarok> congrats for KDE 4.5, upgrade went flawlessly :)
<alvin> aptitude alarms me about broken packages since the upgrade: http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/9uv2UqNJ
<alvin> has it already finishes uploading?
<alvin> s/finishes/finished
<alvin> Do I have to remove some packages before upgrading?
<jussi> alvin: thats not correct, we had that issue yesterday, but it was fixed. have you done "sudo apt-get udate"
<jussi> alvin: thats not correct, we had that issue yesterday, but it was fixed. have you done "sudo apt-get update"
<alvin> I just did, yes
<jussi> hrm
<alvin> jussi: Just did it again. Same result. Let me check another computer
<jussi> it shouldnt be removing those packages. which ppa are you using?
<alvin> kubuntu-ppa/backports and kubuntu-ppa/ppa
<jussi> hrm, Im not sure. Im just using backports.
<alvin> ok, I found another computer with Kubuntu and the backports ppa enabled. Same issues.
<alvin> I'm going to disable the kubuntu-ppa/ppa
<alvin> No immediate change. I don't think the kubuntu ppa contains a lot of packages I have installed. Note that 'apt-get dist-upgrade' doesn't warn me! Usually, I always use aptitude because it is the recommended method.
<alvin> apt-get does want to remove more packages than aptitude
<Blizzz> i also had those problems, thouugh kubuntu-desktop and kdebase-workspace(-bin) are fine, it still wants to remove the libqt4 packages as well as kdevelop
<alvin> Are you also seeing the difference between aptitude and apt-get? Should there actually be a difference?
<Blizzz> i'm only using aptitude 
<Blizzz> you shouldn't mix 'em up
<alvin> ok, just enabled kubuntu-backports on a machine where that was previously not using any ppa's. Same problem. I also only use aptitude.
<alvin> but I do think there might be some dependency problem at work here.
<Blizzz> off for work, bye
<alvin> What's the official method to file dependency bugs in PPA? Is it Launchpad?
<nigelb> kubuntu ppa? If so, there is a kubuntu ppa project
<alvin> nigelb: Thanks.
<ScottK> alvin: Where is aptitude recommended over apt-get?
<alvin> ScottK: Debian Administration Guide
<ScottK> alvin: What distro are you running?
<alvin> Kubuntu of course
<ScottK> Right.  Is that Debian?
<alvin> I hope so :-) Kubuntu doesn't have an 'administration guide', right?
<ScottK> There was a time when that was a good recommendation, but it's really obsolete.
<ScottK> The reasons to recommend aptitude don't really apply anymore and apt-get is less likely to consider removing half your system a good solution.
<alvin> i suppose dependency checking in apt-get got better in time
<ScottK> It id.
<ScottK> id/did
<ScottK> Aptitude really tries too hard sometimes.
<alvin> but isn't there a dependency problem here? I just found bug 615902 on Launchpad.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 615902 in Kubuntu PPA "Upgrade to KDE SC 4.5 blocked" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/615902
<sheytan> ScottK hi ;)
<sheytan> is bluedevil packaged?
<ScottK> sheytan: It is.  It's in New and will get into Maverick.
<ScottK> alvin: There may be.
<sheytan> ScottK any way to install in lucid?
<ScottK> sheytan: Someone would need to put it in backports.
<sheytan> ScottK would be nice :)
<sheytan> hey guys
<sheytan> http://pastebin.com/xBk2mCSF
<sheytan> problems with korganizer
<sheytan> http://pastebin.com/RrFvmSVc
<sheytan> and addressbook
<sheytan> looks like PIM is broken
<sheytan> know bug?
<ScottK> We didn't change pim recently.
<sheytan> ScottK well, after upgrade you see what's happen
<ScottK> I don't have that error on Maverick.
<sheytan> ScottK i'm on lucid
<ScottK> Works on Lucid for me too.
<sheytan> ScottK something is broken
<sheytan> i installed kontact interface library and now there's another stuff missing, anyway, this package is 4.5.0
<sheytan> ok, kmail works
<sheytan> korganizer too
<sheytan> and kaddressbook too :D
<ScottK> Sounds like a missing dependency in the PPA then.
<sheytan> ScottK i installed kontact interface library and akonadi-contact
<sheytan> both 4:4.5.0
<ScottK> Someone should look into that then.
<sheytan> yep
<ScottK> I make it a practice not to worry about the PPAs.  I've got too much else to do.  Sorry.
<ScottK> sheytan: Thanks for poking about bluedevil.  It turns out it used newer packaging features than Launchpad supports, so I fixed it.  Should be in Maverick today.
<sheytan> ScottK would be so cool if you could backport it please :)
<sheytan> every time i have to send a file over kbluetooth i need to restart it :D
<Riddell> sheytan: you can do the backport request to speed up the process
<sheytan> Riddell how to :D
<yofel_> hm, lucid 4.5 upgrade in my VM didn't fare well, after login I get the wallpaper and the mouse. Oh wait, the wallpaper just vanished, now I only have the mouse left
<yofel_> how do you switch to a tty in kvm ?
<Riddell> other people have reported that, it's a bit scary, I've no idea what the issue is
<allee> sheytan, ScottK: locate still knowns about /usr/lib/libkontactinterface.so.4, but file is not on disk anymore.  So the file is no longer in kdepimlibs5 4.5.0 does no longer contain the file
<allee> allee: plasma-desktop 4.5 crashed on login, because of the opendesktop widget.  Workaround: If appendend _foobar to the plugin name in plasma-desktop-appletsrc and plasma-desktop started again
<Riddell> allee: it's in libkontactinterface4
<Riddell> hmm, the kdepimlibs5 dummy package should depend on that but it doesn't
<sheytan> alle install kontact-interface-library and akonadi-contact. That helps
<sheytan> allee^^
<allee> lunch bbl
<alf__> Riddell: Hi! Could you take a look at https://launchpad.net/~afrantzis/+archive/qt4-qws when you have some time? I have upgraded to beta2.
<Riddell> alf__: have you tried compiling it on arm at all?
<alf__> Riddell: yes it is in ppa:asac/armel1
<Riddell> nice
<Riddell> alf__: looks fine, I take it you don't have a bzr packaging branch?
<alf__> Riddell: I started to create a temporary one at lp:~afrantzis/+junk/qt4-qws some time ago but it is still uploading. It's history is not very clean (experiments etc), so perhaps I should create a new one?
<Riddell> alf__: I'd recommend branching from our normal qt branch lp:~kubuntu-members/qt/ubuntu/  then adding in the qws changes
<Riddell> that way it should be easy to keep up to date with changes in the normal qt branch
<Riddell> alf__: however this is all good for now, want me to upload?
<alf__> Riddell: yes, that would be great, thanks!
<Riddell> "dpkg-source: error: Version number suggests Ubuntu changes, but Maintainer: does not have Ubuntu address"
<Riddell> hmm that should be fixed for linaro
<alf__> Riddell: you mean in dpkg-source?
<Riddell> alf__: yes
<Riddell> otherwise I can't build the source package
<Riddell> fixed locally, building
<alf__> Riddell: great thanks, I'll raise the issue with the linaro team
<debfx> Riddell: could you upload amarok to fix that annoying crash? patch is in the bzr branch
 * Riddell queues up amarok after qt4-qws
<debfx> thanks :)
<debfx> Riddell: all build-deps have to be in main even if one is only needed for a universe binary package, right?
<Riddell> debfx: yes
<debfx> so ffmpegthumbnailer needs to be in main to fix bug #615761
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 615761 in kdemultimedia (Ubuntu) "Includes embbeded code copy of ffmpegthumbnailer" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/615761
<Riddell> debfx: and if ffmpegthumbnailer was in main it wouldn't use the embedded copy?
<debfx> Riddell: we'd have to patch the cmake file
<Riddell> does this solve a problem?
<debfx> yes, the problem of having to maintain different versions of the same product
<Riddell> debfx: needs a MIR then and the patch to kdemultimedia
<yofel> grr, my lucid vm still doesn't work with 4.5 (mouse cursor with white background now...) - here's .xsession-errors if anyone finds something http://pastebin.com/shZYRsS6
<Riddell> alf__: upload complete!
<alf__> Riddell: Thanks!
<sheytan> Riddell how can i make a backport request?
<Riddell> sheytan: file a bug on launchpad.net/lucid-backports
<Riddell> then compile the backport locally and check it works and report back on the bug
<sheytan> Riddell https://bugs.launchpad.net/lucid-backports/+bug/616325
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 616325 in lucid-backports "Please backport BlueDevil" [Undecided,New]
<sheytan> yep :D
<sheytan> and i tested bluedevil on lucid, works fine
<Riddell> it'll also need one for libbluedevil
<Riddell> then say so on the bug
<sheytan> Riddell for libbluedevil a separated one?
<Riddell> yes
<sheytan> Riddell should be fine now :)
 * sheytan is waiting for bluedevil for lucid ;)
<Riddell> there should be a comment saying that you compiled the maverick package without changes and installed and ran it without problems
<Riddell> and the bluedevil bug should point to the libbluedevil bug
<alvin> yofel: Are you sure you do have all needed packages installed?
<shadeslayer_> \o/
<shadeslayer_> i haz the broken system
<shadeslayer_> new X is borked.. anyone else with that on maverick?
<debfx> the desktop effects are pretty much broken, but without them it works fine
<shadeslayer_> debfx: my X doesnt even start ^_^
<shadeslayer_> im currently in recovery and running irssi :P
<debfx> oh, what does the xorg.log say?
<shadeslayer_> lets see...
<Riddell> xorg is expectd to be broken, they just upgraded to 1.9
<shadeslayer_> debfx: something about nvidia drivers, can you look at the newest paste at pastebin.com
<shadeslayer_> debfx: p.u.c/476436
<debfx> shadeslayer_: oh dear, you have to use the nvidia driver? :(
<shadeslayer_> yeah, the nouveau one isnt fast enuf :P
<shadeslayer_> Riddell: 2 days before FF? :P
<shadeslayer_> im going out for a while, ill be back in about 30 mins
<CIA-99> [kubuntu-firefox-installer] Jonathan Thomas <echidnaman@kubuntu.org> * echidnaman@kubuntu.org-20100811131811-3lu5l3r65zjcfjqy * (3 files in 2 dirs) * Fix arguments passed to qapt-batch (LP: #616267) * Utilize QStringBuilder for optimizing QString construction
<JontheEchidna> you'd think bugbot could handle LP: #
<CIA-99> [kubuntu-firefox-installer] Jonathan Thomas <echidnaman@kubuntu.org> * echidnaman@kubuntu.org-20100811132010-a35qiu5fig0q8z0q * (debian/changelog style/squares.png) Use optimizegraphics to shave 641 bytes out of squares.png
<JontheEchidna> 641 bytes!1!11!11!
<CIA-99> [kubuntu-firefox-installer] Jonathan Thomas <echidnaman@kubuntu.org> * echidnaman@kubuntu.org-20100811132402-mgt2g5bhqnyn8ll7 * debian/changelog releasing version 10.10ubuntu4
<yofel> alvin: well, apt-get upgrade doesn't list anything, let me try installing a few kde meta packages
<yofel> *dist-upgrade
<yofel> shadeslayer: if it's 'undefinded symbol: WindowLayout' or something like that, that should be fixed soon (believing raof)
<ScottK> Riddell: Earlier today, I fixed libbluedevil and bluedevil so Soyuz can build them.  Would you please push libbluedevil through binary New so we can get bluedevil built.
<Riddell> ScottK: what didn't Soyuz like?
<ScottK> Riddell: arch: linux-any
<ScottK> It'll be fixed in the next LP release, but I didn't care to wait.
<Riddell> accepted
<ScottK> Cool.
<alvin> yofel: I'm now upgrading to KDE 4.5 with 'apt-get dist-upgrade. It wants to remove 18 packages, but I think that's no problem. aptitude full-upgrade did say there were dependency problems with libqt4-assistant and libqt4-phonon, and wanted to remove a whole lot more,so I'm trying with apt-get. I'll let you know if my system is still in a usable state after the upgrade.
<Riddell> libqt4-assistant and libqt4-phonon are dead, they're expected to go
<ghostcube> cool there will be an open blueray lib made by vlc?
<alvin> Riddell: Good to know. Thanks for the info.
<JontheEchidna> http://paste.ubuntu.com/476447/ <- I wonder if this is why things are starting to use kdesu instead of kdesudo now
<CIA-99> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1162152 * trunk/playground/libs/libqapt/CMakeLists.txt Bump version for 1.0
<oxymoron> KDE 4.5 yet?
<shadesla1er_> oxymoron: whut? its been released right?
* Riddell changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu, making your PC friendly | Feature Freeze this week | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo
<oxymoron> shadeslayer: Has it been released for Lucid?
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: hi, I just uploaded a fixed libdebconf-kde, should be in new queue in a bit
<shadeslayer_> hmm.. cant really say, but afaik its been packaged for lucid
<JontheEchidna> shadeslayer_, oxymoron: you both could use our shiny new website and find out ;)
<shadeslayer_> JontheEchidna: i could.. but for that ill need X\
<shadeslayer_> which im short of :P
<JontheEchidna> upgrade before the X transition was complete?
<oxymoron> JontheEchidna: Which never updates ... lol and btw its not shiny xD
<shadeslayer_> right now im at a recovery terminal awaiting assistance on how to fix it
<ulysses> shadeslayer_: I talked to a hungarian user who uses Maverick with Nvidia, he used the „IgnoreABI” option in xorg.conf to fix the X
<oxymoron> And why is it in backports? :S
<shadeslayer_> JontheEchidna: nope, when i updated sources first, it wanted to remove most of my X, which i feared wasnt right, then after a second update of sources about 10 hours later, the upgrade seemed to be fine
<shadeslayer_> ulysses: ah lets see that...  
<oxymoron> Now lets see if KDE 4.5 "stable" fixed all bugs yet. Its seriously sad if they havent.
<shadeslayer_> ulysses: can you paste the entire line? not the config, just the abi line
<shadeslayer_> and which section it goes under...
<oxymoron> Nope, retards KDE team is ... Akonadi and Amarok crash first that happens and Kopete still doesnt work with Kwallet.
<ulysses> shadeslayer_: he is not online, maybe later
<shadeslayer_> :(
<ulysses> shadeslayer_: but I found this: http://pastebin.com/jehH81Jz
<shadeslayer_> how am i supposed to see it without X :P
<shadeslayer_> im in a recovery session :D
<ulysses> ah
<ulysses> Section "ServerFlags" Option     "ignoreABI" " on"
<ulysses> EndSection
<shadeslayer_> ulysses: brb in a sec
<ulysses> good luck:)
<shadeslayer_> ulysses: sarvatt is giving me a ppa to fix, lets see
<CIA-99> [muon] jmthomas * 1162164 * trunk/playground/sysadmin/muon/src/main.cpp Version bump + codename for 1.0
<ulysses> JontheEchidna: stable release tomorrow?
<JontheEchidna> ulysses: today :)
<ulysses> ah
<lumm> hi, anythink i can do to avoid this 2 x windows alltray and gajim causing here. -> http://i34.tinypic.com/soo8cw.png just upgraded to 4.5
<shadeslayer> bug 132060 any ideas ? :D
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 132060 in network-manager-openvpn (Ubuntu) "[feisty] network-manager-openvpn doesn't work when using x509 and private key file has password" [Low,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/132060
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: whee... ubuntu one finally works \o.
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://imgur.com/qwFSt
<slug> hi guys, two issues
<slug> ubuntu-bug doesn't seem to work for me. it either freezes or if i select "other problem" in the first menu, it shows the same menu as for "display problems"
<slug> the other issue i will submit a bug report: after upgrading to 4.5 using the backports, akregator doesn't work, since it lacks the library "libkontactinterface.so.4: cannot open shared object file"
<slug> which seems to be a dependency problem, as this library is included in libkontactinterface4
<ScottK> Did kdepim-runtime and kdepim get rebuilt in the PPA?
<shadeslayer> ScottK: i uploaded the beta 2
<ScottK> shadeslayer: To Lucid kubuntu-beta?
<shadeslayer> no, to ninja ppa
<shadeslayer> just for maverick
<ScottK> shadeslayer: That shouldn't go in ninjas (it's not private).  It should go in experimental.
<ScottK> What's in the PPA for Lucid that got 4.5.0?
<shadeslayer> ScottK: yes i know, ill copy them over once im done with backporting it
<ScottK> shadeslayer: It should never have gone in Ninjas.
<shadeslayer> i guess 4.4.x ?
<shadeslayer> ScottK: err.. really?
<shadeslayer> my bad in that case
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Ninjas is only for stuff that's private.
<shadeslayer> ok
<yofel> slug: bug 614145 and bug 570907 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 614145 in apport (Ubuntu) "apport-bug with no arguments lists wrong symptoms, hangs" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/614145
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 570907 in apport (Ubuntu) "[Lucid] apport-kde hangs when canceling a report" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/570907
<slug> yofel: yep, those
<slug> i will take a look. is there a workaround?
<Quintasan> Riddell: did you read the MALLOC_CHECK_ report on kde-packagers?
<Riddell> Quintasan: briefly
<Riddell> trying to do ubiquity today
<Quintasan> Riddell: do we want to patch it?
 * Quintasan did not notice any slowdowns or crashes
<yofel> slug: not that I know of, but the Other problem list isn't the same as the display one here, it has a few display issues though
<Quintasan> hmm
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: yeah same here, no slowdowns :(
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: strange, other users report crashes and slowdowns
<shadeslayer> :P
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: What are you laughing at? I will divert all angry Kubuntu users to you then.
<Quintasan> :P
<shadeslayer> sure feel free to :D
<Quintasan> Great, less work for me :P
<shadeslayer> i shall tell them that Quintasan forgot to fix it
<Quintasan> Great.
<Quintasan> I will not answer them then and they will go back to you. :3
<shadeslayer> then i shall divert wrath to lp :P
<Quintasan> hrng
<Quintasan> I belive I did a mistake somewhere
 * ScottK finds it a bit odd that CMake can be at 100%, but not finished.
<JontheEchidna> I am ...puzzled about the amd64 failure: https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qapt/1.0-0ubuntu1
<maco> ScottK: rounding to the nearest 100?
<ScottK> Could be.  It's a bit contrary to the usual semantics of 100% done though.
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: failure?
<Quintasan> It's still "Pending build" here
<JontheEchidna> Quintasan: I just retried the build
<Quintasan> oh
<JontheEchidna> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/53490369/buildlog_ubuntu-maverick-amd64.qapt_1.0-0ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: I think that symbols in builders cause FTBFS
<Quintasan> but I'm not sure
<JontheEchidna> as long as the symbols are accurate, it should not
<JontheEchidna> and it did build on i386 and even armel
<Quintasan> Oh, well then something went wrong at dh_makeshlibs: dpkg-gensymbols -plibqapt1 -Idebian/libqapt1.symbols -Pdebian/libqapt1 returned exit code 1
<Quintasan> I wonder why dh cant be more verbose
<Quintasan> than DH_VERBOSE=1
<JontheEchidna> it failed because the symbols generated in the build didn't match those in the file
<Quintasan> Yet it built on i386 and armel?
<Quintasan> Strange
<Quintasan> I think retry will do the trick
<JontheEchidna> here's to hoping
<JontheEchidna> builds fine on amd64 maverick in my ppa too
<Quintasan> Launchpad magic
<Quintasan> hmm
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: can you give me the output of echo $MALLOC_CHECK_ ?
<JontheEchidna> \n (blank newline)
<JontheEchidna> oh
<Quintasan> nothing? lol
<JontheEchidna> forgot the trailing _
<JontheEchidna> 3
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: any slowdowns or crashes?
<JontheEchidna> nope
<Quintasan> Hmmmm
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: by any chance, do you have eclipse installed?
<JontheEchidna> nope
<Quintasan> Well, let's wait for what upstream KDE has to say about that
<ScottK> Riddell: kdeedu is no longer buildable due to some pythonish change of which I'm not aware.  If you look at the ia64/powerpc build logs, I get the same error on i386 if I build it locally.  The missing .so is in site-packages, not dist-packages.
<maco> ScottK: is this cheating?  i upload a rc version of gally to universe today, then i "fix a bug in kde integration" (that it doesnt use KStandardDirs) post-feature-freeze?
<ScottK> maco: No.
<maco> great :)
<shtylman> is it bad that after years of using kde I am giving serious thought to switching away?
<ScottK> shtylman: It is, but not suprising.
<shtylman> ScottK: you sharing a similar sentiment?
<ScottK> My wife accidentally enabled the widget explorer (or whatever the thing where all you can get to is widgets is called) and couldn't figure out how to turn it off and commented to me "Microsoft is not looking so bad right now".
<ScottK> This was last night.
<ScottK> shtylman: I'm not there yet, but you aren't the only one.
<shtylman> I just want it to be faster!! and stay out of my way really
<ScottK> Yep.
<shtylman> blurry plasma is great and all.. but guess what... that takes cpu/gpu power
<shtylman> and if I see another notification... I might have to hurt someone :)
<shtylman> sigh
<shtylman> kde... I want to love you... but you make it tough.... :'(
<shtylman> /rant
<ScottK> Hopefully Riddell is taking notes.
<ghostcube> are there still any update problems with apt-get ?
<ghostcube> i just seen inside here today someone asked about
<shtylman> ghostcube: I sitll can't install libsoprano-dev (but I think all upgrade issues are worked out) .. except kdevelop
<ghostcube> shtylman: thx :) will try now 
<ghostcube> just doing upgrade so after will dist-upgrade
<debfx> JontheEchidna: the difference between the symbols is:
<debfx> typeinfo for std::iterator<std::forward_iterator_tag, pkgCache::Dependency, long, pkgCache::Dependency*, pkgCache::Dependency&>
<debfx> typeinfo for std::iterator<std::forward_iterator_tag, pkgCache::Dependency, int, pkgCache::Dependency*, pkgCache::Dependency&>
<JontheEchidna> I don't think those symbols should even be in my library though. That looks more like something that should be in apt
<JontheEchidna> I got a bunch of apt-looking symbols when I pbuilt the 1.0 packages, updated the .symbols file to include them, then uploaded
<JontheEchidna> It went fine on i386 and armel, but failed for amd64
<debfx> the third type is the pointer
<debfx> for some reason the pointer is long on amd64
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: need some advice, how would you cache a particular url pointing to a favicon, and then pass it to KIcon ?
<JontheEchidna> I guess I'd store it in a QString, then do KIcon(myQStringVariable)
<JontheEchidna> oh
<JontheEchidna> actually that wouldn't work
<JontheEchidna> you'd probably have to download it
<shadeslayer> KIcon doesnt do URL's i think
<JontheEchidna> QIcon would
<shadeslayer> yeah thats what im thinking
<JontheEchidna> take a look at Muon's screenshot downloading code for a downloading example
<shadeslayer> ah yes
<JontheEchidna> it should do all the proper things (like handling of temporary files, which can be security sensitive)
<JontheEchidna> debfx: by the way, I did finally get around to applying all your Muon patches. Thanks :)
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: fetchScreenshot() right?
<JontheEchidna> yes
<JontheEchidna> as well as screenshotFetched()
<shadeslayer> yeah was following the connect() as well :P
<shadeslayer> but i dont really need screenshotFetched :D
<JontheEchidna> why not?
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: ok do you have rekonq installed? :D
<JontheEchidna> yes
<shadeslayer> open it and type foo in search bar and see the favicons
<JontheEchidna> for the search engines?
<shadeslayer> yeah :D
<shadeslayer> for some reason, only the google icon is loaded
<JontheEchidna> well, you will need a function to hook up to the kjob completing, even if it is not named screenshotFetched()
<shadeslayer> oh yeah, i need something to check that the job is finished 
<JontheEchidna> yeah, a faviconFetched() function or something of the like
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: http://pastebin.com/qsuEkj45
<shadeslayer> current code
<JontheEchidna> welp, almost ready to push muon and qapt 1.0 out. Bloggin' time.
<shadeslayer> :P
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: go go!
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: what was the problem with your u1?
<sheytan> apachelogger will you release some u1 updates for lucid?
<ulysses> JontheEchidna: Muon 1.0 for Maverick is building?
<JontheEchidna> yeah
<yofel> yay
<ulysses> I saw just now, that Muon 0.5 is available from Maverick repositories
<ScottK> Riddell: bluedevil could stand some binary New.
<ofirk> hi :)
<ari-tczew> ofirk: hi
<ofirk> Does someone know who owns the kubuntu channel on youtube? (http://www.youtube.com/user/kubuntu)
<nigelb> ahem, not anyone here I'm sure
<ofirk> I want to contact Youtube, so I want to be sure it's no one from here
<ofirk> Does Kubuntu is a trademark of someone?
<ofirk> apparently Canonical owns it...
<maco> O_o
<ScottK> ofirk: Yes.
<Quintasan> sheytan: ping
<sheytan> Quintasan hey ;)
<amichair> ofirk: hey, is that a new website?
<Quintasan> sheytan: when is the Community Projects "addon" will be finished? I want some internets fame
<Quintasan> :P
<ofirk> amichair: the one at kubuntu.org?
<ofirk> amichair: yes
<amichair> ya
<amichair> ofirk: mazeltof :-)
<amichair> it looks great!!
<sheytan> Quintasan what do you mean exactly?
<ofirk> amichair: toda :)
<Quintasan> sheytan: well, you wanted three community driven projects some time ago and sent up a mockup of page saying who does, what
<amichair> ofirk: though I'm curious, with a whopping size of 817K for the homepage... why isn't http compression turned on?
<sheytan> Quintasan ooh, this will be ready with new page :)
<Quintasan> great
<ofirk> there is a lot to be done
<ofirk> including working on performance :)
<amichair> ofirk: you should try running the Page Speed Firebug plugin, there's a lot of good optimizations to be done
<sheytan> but it will rock the webD:
<sheytan> :D
<amichair> the faster the page loads, the higher the conversion rate, so they say :-)
<ofirk> amichair: actually, I have that plugin and I use it a lot...
<ofirk> I think that the images are the big part of the 817K
<amichair> ofirk: cool
<ofirk> and some of them are loaded in the background for the slideshow
<amichair> ah nice
<amichair> they seem to take up almost 600K
#kubuntu-devel 2010-08-12
<CIA-99> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1162440 * trunk/playground/libs/libqapt/src/package.cpp Another case of libapt-pkg giving us nice, null const char pointers :/ BUG:247439 FIXED-IN:1.0.1
<Quintasan> https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=626593
<Quintasan> :D
<ubottu> Gnome bug 626593 in User Guide "Gnome ate my boyfriend! Help!" [Critical,Resolved: invalid]
<valorie> Importance:	Normal critical
<valorie> lol
<yofel> Quintasan: hey, at least it was filed as a new bug, not like here :P https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=579522
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 579522 in JavaScript Engine "Buy cots for the JS interns" [Normal,Verified: fixed]
<yofel> (scroll to the bottom)
<valorie> that's a classic
<glatzor> hello JontheEchidna 
<glatzor> JontheEchidna, I am currently adding downgrading and installing specific versions to aptdaemon
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: where can I get new strings for Muon and QApt?
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: also, why do Authtentication windows pop out behind Muon?
<ulysses> Sometimes it appears in the right lace before Muon, sometimes it doesn't appear even, I have to close Muon and start again
 * yofel thought the focus stealing prevention was at fault for that
<Quintasan> my my
<Quintasan> QtEmu is sure neat
<sheytan> Hey guys
<sheytan> what do you think about a files and settings transfer app for Kubuntu?
<sheytan> when you first run a new installation an assistant could help users to import KDE settings from other machine and files, too
<ulysses> maybe from Ubuntu One?
<Riddell> ubiquity on gnome has migration assistant from windows, nobody has ported that to KDE yet
<sheytan> Ubuntu one would required network connection
<sheytan> but, it could ask you to configure network before starting to download stuff
<sheytan> Riddell From windows. Does it work with other ubuntu installs?
<sheytan> what about transfering settings from other machines using wifi or eth
<glatzor> JontheEchidna, the version support is now in trunk. Basically you just have to add a = and the version number to package name to select a specific version
<glatzor> JontheEchidna, e.g. "xterm=256-1". Furthermore there is now dowgrade argument in CommitPackages
<jussi> is muon for maverick ready yet?
<Riddell> ooh another bit of website praise, this one from aseigo http://www.kdedevelopers.org/node/4292#comments
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: how come we stopped installing virtuoso-t to /usr/lib ?
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: Debian is maintaining it now, and therefore we don't have to be quite so hyperactive about such things, was my reasoning.
<davidbarth> Riddell: hi Jonathan, i've tried the new uploiad but it seems the patch still di not apply or something, as i can still reproduce the issue; https://bugs.launchpad.net/ayatana-ubuntu/+bug/616422
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 616422 in konversation (Ubuntu) "[regression] konversation not registered in the gnome msging menu" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Riddell> davidbarth: 1.3.1-1ubuntu3 should appear soon to really fix it
<Riddell> seems my quilt foo wasn't quite right
<JontheEchidna> Quintasan: http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/l10n-kde4/templates/messages/playground-sysadmin/muon.pot?view=log
<JontheEchidna> Quintasan: Also, authentication window comes behind because its a bug in PolicyKit-KDE-1. Fixed in trunk by yours truly, pending upstream to do another release
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: ok, the missing patch in soprano broke the backport, added back now in ninjas
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: I guess we should run that virtuoso change by the security people
<JontheEchidna> bbiab, gotta catch my ride
<davidbarth> Riddell: ah ok, thanks!
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: idk... i just kept updating and it worked 0_o
<CIA-99> jmthomas * 1162697 * trunk/ (kdereview/libqapt/ playground/libs/libqapt/) Move libqapt to kdereview CCMAIL:kde-i18n-doc@kde.org
<CIA-99> jmthomas * 1162699 * trunk/ (kdereview/muon/ playground/sysadmin/muon/) Move Muon to kdereview CCMAIL:kde-i18n-doc@kde.org
<shadeslayer> oh.. oh ... oh !!!!!
<shadeslayer> http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-n/ \o/
 * shadeslayer applies immediately 
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: ^^
<debfx> JontheEchidna: why does qapt-batch call the worker directly?
<JontheEchidna> debfx: Using a QApt::Backend would incur a ~14 MiB consumption of memory, which we really don't need since we're just installing things anyways
<debfx> yeah, sounds reasonable :)
<JontheEchidna> luckily Qt's DBus magic makes working with a DBus API as easy as using a C++ library :)
<dantti_work> hmm speaking of downgrades I can make aptcc and kpk be able to downgrade packages :)
<ScottK> Riddell: dovecot-metadata-plugin in New is for Kolab, so I'd appreciate it if you could give it a push.
<CIA-99> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1162714 * trunk/kdereview/libqapt/src/package.h Fix apidox typo
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: Could you take a look at libdebconf-kde in new queue once you find the time please? The debian/copyright should be all square now :)
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: accepted
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: Thanks much
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: re blog, you shouldn't need to write a parser for app-install-data, it's just KDE desktop files, KDE can parse them fine and give you the tree
<Riddell> adept did that
<JontheEchidna> nice
<JontheEchidna> hrm, I wanted to talk to glatzor too...
<JontheEchidna> in regards to aptdaemon
<Riddell> ScottK: accepted
<ScottK> Riddell: Thanks.
<JontheEchidna> Todo is looking nice and green
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: the faster login still needs doing :(
<JontheEchidna> Today is feature freeze iirc, so printer tools and samba might not make it :(
<Riddell> I think dantti is doing kpackagekit rather than printer tools
<Riddell> samba is half done but still needs the UI
<dantti_work> Riddell: btw, do it need to be finished today of it just need to be in that doc?
<Riddell> dantti_work: after today it'll need a feature freeze exception
<Riddell> which is do-able but a little bit of hassle
<ScottK> Riddell: We need to sync the kolab patches from Debian.  Let me get you a list.
<Riddell> ScottK: in this format please http://people.canonical.com/~dholbach/tmp/sponsoring-list
<CIA-99> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1162725 * trunk/kdereview/libqapt/src/package.cpp Optimize isSupported by calling component() only once, and not calling it at all if the origin is not Ubuntu
<sheytan> something to show you guys http://a.imageshack.us/img213/6924/indexvo.jpg :)
<CIA-99> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1162726 * trunk/kdereview/libqapt/src/package.cpp Remove an instance of unnecessary QString initialization during assignment
<CIA-99> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1162727 * trunk/kdereview/libqapt/src/package.cpp USe the "!" operator for compactness. (Clarity is also maintained)
<ScottK> Riddell: Only turned out to be two packages.  http://paste.ubuntu.com/476952/
<Riddell> ScottK: can you use a pastebin that doesn't require login to download?
<ScottK> Riddell: Someone at Canoncial should complain about that.
<ScottK> Just a moment.
<txwikinger> rofl
<Riddell> ScottK: I did, sysadmins say it's necessary to stop spam
<ScottK> sync 616815
<ScottK> sync 616820
<ScottK> Riddell: ^^
<Riddell> the IRC pastebin :)
<ScottK> How about that.
<Riddell> that'll do
<txwikinger> since when does downloading a file allows you to spam a website?
<Riddell> no idea
<ScottK> Riddell: Oddly enough every other pastebin in the world manages without it.
 * txwikinger thinks someone just wanted to give a runaround
<CIA-99> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1162732 * trunk/kdereview/libqapt/src/package.cpp Style fixes
<Riddell> anyway, synced
<ScottK> Riddell: Thanks.
<ScottK> BTW, I packaged that dovecot plugin from scratch yesterday.  I suspect we'll have to bug fix it into existence for a while.
<ScottK> ryanakca: When you're around, I'd like to discuss Kolab testing.
<Riddell> you're on a bit of a Kolab roll
<ScottK> Yeah.  Server stuff is coming along.  Trying to squeeze it in before FF.
<ScottK> Anyone package the client stuff?
<ScottK> https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/thunderbird/addon/519/ would be nice.
<ScottK> shadeslayer: If you can work with mozillateam to get ^^ packaged, that would be a huge help (I'd approve an FFe for this if it's done quick).
<shadeslayer> ScottK: ok sure :D
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Cool.
<shadeslayer> i can do it by tommorow or tonight if i can manage it
<ScottK> Great.
<ScottK> Riddell: Is there some ninja we can turn loose on the kdepim client for kolab?
<shadeslayer> kdepim client for kolab?
<ScottK> Yes, a special modified version of kdepim from KDE3 specifically for Kolab.
<Riddell> the 3.5 packages he's talking about
<shadeslayer> oh ok
 * shadeslayer trots off to find mozilla people
<Riddell> of course we also want the 4.5 packages you said you'd do
<Riddell> gosh, three versions of kdepim, that'll be fun
<ScottK> Maybe one of them will work.
<shadeslayer> Riddell: kdepim already in ninja ppa, where they shouldnt be :P
<shadeslayer> for maverick that is
<shadeslayer> ScottK: know any mozilla channels?
<shadeslayer> #mozilla is invite only
<ScottK> shadeslayer: #ubuntu-mozillateam
<Riddell> chriscoulson would be the guy to start with
<ScottK> And as Riddell says ...
<shadeslayer> thanks :)
<shadeslayer> Riddell: i have no fix for the kopete package since it cant detect libortp 
<Riddell> shadeslayer: do you have a patch of the changes you would make it if could?
<shadeslayer> yep one sec
<shadeslayer> Riddell: http://pastebin.com/LQnq8qVH
<shadeslayer> i just did a debdiff...
<Riddell> let me try it in a pbuilder
<shadeslayer> sure
<shadeslayer> ScottK: do we have any plugins in the repo?
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Sure.  I don't use Thunderbird, so no idea what.
<shadeslayer> !info mozilla-opensc maverick
<ubottu> mozilla-opensc (source: opensc): Mozilla plugin for authentication using OpenSC. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.11.13-1ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 186 kB, installed size 308 kB
<shadeslayer> seems like a good start ...;
<shadeslayer> ScottK: can you join #ubuntu-mozillateam for some time?
<ScottK> Sure.
<shadeslayer> whuts happening to ninja ppa? :P
<shadeslayer> its empty :D
<shadeslayer> well.. almost
<jussi> JontheEchidna: so, I was chasing some packages for muon/maverick. are you working on those or?
<JontheEchidna> jussi: should be available by the end of the day in maverick proper
<jussi> JontheEchidna: ahh, nice.
<jussi> thank you
<JontheEchidna> actually, somebody will have to go through binary new queue and accept libdebconf-kde first...
<jussi> also, does anyone know when the fix for x is due?
<JontheEchidna> and then muon once it builds....
<JontheEchidna> soon, though
 * jussi would like to have desktop effects and other goodness again
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: james_w is doing New if you ask nicely
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: should I worry about ports before asking?
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: no
<shadeslayer> Riddell: backported kdepim to lucid, waiting for lp to finish copying the packages
* ScottK changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Maverick Feature Freeze in Place | Kubuntu, making your PC friendly | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo
<ScottK> Pencils down.
<ScottK> Go fix bugs.
<shadeslayer> oh noes
<Riddell> where can I find the pbuilder build log during the build?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: i guess nothing can be done for kdenetwork then :(
<shadeslayer> in ..
<shadeslayer> ( the parent dir )
<ScottK> Riddell: /var/cache/pbuilder/build
<shadeslayer> jussi: hehe... X break there too? :P
<ScottK> Riddell: Nevermind.  Just noticed you said log.
<shadeslayer> i have a fix for nvidia cards :D
<jussi> shadeslayer: yep, been borked for a week or 2 now
<shadeslayer> jussi: nvidia card?
<jussi> shadeslayer: which is?
 * ScottK pats his Intel graphics.
<jussi> yup
<Riddell> shadeslayer: no it's not
<shadeslayer> disable the ABI in xorg
<shadeslayer> :o
<ScottK> shadeslayer: kdenetwork might merit an FFe.
<shadeslayer> Riddell: thats a first 0_o
<shadeslayer> jussi: like this : http://pastebin.com/pzWyg9W1
<shadeslayer> youll need new drivers from x-updates as well
<maco> i have a question about svn
<maco> im working on modifying something in kdesvn, but its not ready for merging yet
<maco> how can i still pull down upstream changes without losing my changes?
<Riddell> svn update should merge them in
<maco> i know if i commit they get pushed, so i dont want to commit yet...
<shadeslayer> Riddell: so if you built something in foo/foo1 with pdebuild , the log should be in foo/ ... nothing there?
<Riddell> start a bzr branch :)
<shadeslayer> hehe.. or git :P
<Riddell> shadeslayer: never heard of pdebuild, I just use pbuilder
<shadeslayer> pdebuild is like debuild in a clean pbuilder chroot
<shadeslayer> just cd foo-1/ ; pdebuild 
<maco> pbuilder just does binary package though
<ScottK> maco: No.  It rebuilds the source package too.
<ScottK> (by default)
<maco> ScottK: why doesnt it prompt for password until after it does the source package then?
<ScottK> Doesn't need root for that.
<maco> root is for the chrooting part isnt it?
<maco> i thought it basically just did:  debuild -S  && pbuilder build ...
<maco> if you called pdebuild
<ScottK> No idea about pdebuild
<shadeslayer> see man pdebuild .. thats all :D
<ScottK> Generally pbuilder will rebuild the source package inside the chroot.
<shadeslayer> ok kdepim all uploaded to experimental please test
<jussi> shadeslayer: sorry, fix doesnt help here :(
<ryanakca> ScottK: Pong
<ScottK> ryanakca: Can you set up a Maverick Kolab server test system (not today, but soonish)?
<ScottK> ryanakca: If you use dovecot, dovecot doesn't need any special patches, just an additional plugin.
<ryanakca> ScottK: Sure. I'll try to find a box at home to do it on. Does it need to be world accessible?
<ryanakca> ScottK: Mail won't work (ISP blocks port 25)
<ScottK> ryanakca: Nope.  I just need someone to test/document setup in Maverick.
<ScottK> You can mail to it locally on your network for testing though.
<ryanakca> Yep
<ScottK> That should be sufficient.
<ryanakca> OK, I've written it down in my TODO list, it's supposed to rain all weekend, I'll get it done then. How should I document it for you? Pile of screenshots + step by step guide?
<shadeslayer> jussi: oh did you add the ppa?
<shadeslayer> the one with the new drivers
<ScottK> ryanakca: That's a good start.  Then talk to sommer on #ubuntu-server about getting it in the server guide.
<ScottK> ryanakca: We'll want to set it up with dovecot.  That's not standard for kolab, so it may take some doing.
<shadeslayer> lul @ bug 616884
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: The read operation timed out (https://launchpad.net/bugs/616884)
<jussi> shadeslayer: no... could you tell me which one?
<shadeslayer> one sec
<shadeslayer> jussi: https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-x-swat/+archive/x-updates
<CIA-99> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1162769 * trunk/kdereview/libqapt/src/worker/worker.cpp Signal that we are exiting even if we are exiting in error (since all download errors are queued), otherwise we will never return to the main view and our error queue will never be shown. BUG:247534 FIXED-IN:1.0.1
<ryanakca> ScottK: Will do.
<shadeslayer> FYI : https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~vcs-imports/kdelibs/kde4 working again, thanks to jelmer :)
<shadeslayer> errrr
<shadeslayer> can i add a dep on the beta backports ppa to the experimental ppa?
<shadeslayer> kdepim wont build without it
<shadeslayer> Riddell: ^^
<ScottK> shadeslayer: No
<ScottK> Actually I read that backwards.
<shadeslayer> so.. should i ?
<shadeslayer> because it wont build without new KDE
<ScottK> Should be fine I'd think.
<shadeslayer> ScottK: any idea why https://edge.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/beta shows one package?
<CIA-99> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1162786 * trunk/kdereview/libqapt/src/backend.cpp (log message trimmed)
<CIA-99> Emit an error and do not attempt to continue initialization if the cache cannot
<CIA-99> be opened. Muon still needs to give better details as to what the error exactly
<ScottK> No
<jussi> hrm, is playing wmv's in dragon broken for anyone else atm?? (or kaffeine)
<JontheEchidna> wmv's crash dragon here
<jussi> ok, so it isnt just me then.
<ScottK> It is, you just have a long reach.
<shadeslayer> jussi: does X work now? :D
<jussi> shadeslayer: no, Im a bit wary about adding ppa's for a development release...
<shadeslayer> hehe... well.. i got that ppa from sarvatt himself, from #ubuntu-x ... 
<jussi> shadeslayer: having a ppa in the deve release makes it harder to report bugs accurately
<shadeslayer> yeah.. but i just wanted my X to work... since i have no other install :P
<oxymoron> Does anybody know how to enable my own user (Subuser of root one) to show left space on my harddrives in dolphin? It only works when Dolphin is in root mode? :S
<shadeslayer> wow .. i have no idea what went wrong here https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/experimental/+build/1916260/+files/buildlog_ubuntu-lucid-i386.kdepim-runtime_4%3A4.5~beta2-0ubuntu1~lucid1~ppa1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<CIA-99> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1162795 * trunk/kdereview/libqapt/src/backend.cpp Send the internal error message as the details in the event of an InitError CCBUG:247533
<ScottK> Riddell: dovecot-metadata-plugin is ~ready for some binary New if you're up for it.  
<CIA-99> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1162808 * trunk/kdereview/libqapt/src/cache.cpp Actually return true if everything is OK
<ulysses> Why want Muon remove ubuntuone-kde?
<dantti_work> Riddell: now I need to make kpk install/remove packages (I broke it), after that who do I poke to update the package?
<ulysses> JontheEchidna: haha, I like Muon's codename, it's from Doctor Who- The Eleventh Hour right?
<JontheEchidna> :)
<ulysses> Muon 1.0 waiting to build for Maverick/universe?
<ulysses> JontheEchidna: what's the state of Muon 1.0 for Maverick? I don't see any sign of build on Launchpad
<JontheEchidna> waiting for libdebconf-kde to leave new queue
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: source New or binary New?
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: binary
 * ScottK looks
<Riddell> dantti_work: I'm around to be poked
<dantti_work> Riddell: fixes can be uploaded later right?
<ScottK> Riddell: I'm doing libdebconf-kde binary New.
<ScottK> dantti_work: Yes.
<dantti_work> thanks
 * ScottK pokes Riddell about dovecot-metadata-plugin binary New.
<JontheEchidna> bbiab
<Riddell> dantti_work: yes
<ScottK> When he comes back, let him know it's in seconds before the publisher run, so binaries ough to be available in ~40 minutes.
<debfx> ScottK: 
<ScottK> debfx: Yes?
<debfx> could you sponsor a package in debian?
<debfx> I need to do some final testing first though ;)
<ScottK> debfx: Not today, but perhaps tomorrow.
 * dantti_work tries to get away from bugs :P
#kubuntu-devel 2010-08-13
<maco> apachelogger: on that screen for configuring public folders, wordwrap would be good. the end of the "Below the folders can be..." sentence gets cut off on small windows.  also, i think you need a comma after "Below"
<dantti> someone knows how do I reenable APT::Get::AutomaticRemove ? I really don't know how this changed (maybe testing kpk removing and installing k3b too many times ) :P
<JontheEchidna> I personally use amor :P
<dantti> k3b is shorter :P
<JontheEchidna> dantti: I think synaptic might be able to control that option in its config
<JontheEchidna> thinking about it
<dantti> hmm I'll try as soon as I fix kpk again :P
<dantti> JontheEchidna: no, I could not find it..
<maco> ok i have a reason why to switch back to konversation from quassel
<maco> quassel isnt kde-enough to work with the univeral menu plasmoid
<jussi> maco: hrm? which plasmoid?
<maco> jussi: universal menu plasmoid for KNR that agateau is making
<jussi> maco: worked last time I checked...
<maco> hmm does quassel but not quasselclient work with it?
<jussi> no, it should. I had it working at UDS...
<maco> cuz i see menu in the normal spot and the universal menu plasmoid says "no items"
<jussi> maco: maybe someone broke something, either in quassel or universal menu
<maco> id guess quassel because kmail and choqok both do it right
<maco> huh thats funny. just realised i type q with my ring finger instead of pinky
<dantti> ok, time to sleep almost 3am
<dantti> Riddell: you can get KPackageKit from svn, tough it wasn't tested enough and the dialog does not hide the details, there is probably some bugs yet http://simplest-image-hosting.net/jpg-0-plasma-desktopgo1566
<dantti> but I won't change strings anymore
<maco> http://kde-apps.org/poll/index.php?poll=256  <-- Kubuntu wins with 16%
<markey> morning
<markey> is there a Qt Creator 2.0 package for Lucid?
<apachelogger> markey: ppa:kubuntu-ppa/beta
<apachelogger> although I am not entirely sure why it is in beta backports :S
<markey> ok, I'll check
<apachelogger> Riddell: ^ why is it in beta backports?
<debfx> probably because it requires qt 4.7 beta
<CIA-61> [ubuntuone-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100813090423-dlddu2v46o7uc5a5 * src/kcmodule/FolderModule.cpp wordwrap++ comma++ maco++
<CIA-61> [ubuntuone-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100813090846-aglh5im4y1v53opq * sn-kcm-close-kcm-authkwalletaccess.kcrash remove fixed crash backtrace
<CIA-61> [ubuntuone-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100813092300-8zf9rkyatvkegnwl * src/share/SharePropertiesWidget.h documentation++
<CIA-61> [ubuntuone-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100813092404-81w0xmdwyv4zkq1a * src/share/SharePropertiesWidget.h include fix
<CIA-61> [ubuntuone-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100813095440-w9n1aj51x5jnbk4o * src/ (3 files in 2 dirs) documentation++
<Sput> maco: noone told me before about issues, but I can have a look into that before the stringfreeze... what is this "universal menu plasmoid" doing? does it use dbusmenu?
<jussi> Sput: it steals the menu from $open-application and puts it to the plasmoid in the panel
<jussi> so makes it somewhat apple like...
<Sput> oh, we're not talking the tray menu, but the application menu?
<Sput> hmmm... that should work, Quassel is using a proper KMainWindow (unless maco was using the non-KDE version of course)
<jussi> http://agateau.wordpress.com/2010/07/05/getting-menus-out-of-application-windows-2/
<jussi> Sput: yeah, I havent tried recently, but I expect it works....
<Sput> actually that sounds like it's a pure-Qt feature even
<jussi> last time I tried (at UDS) it worked
<Sput> ok
<jussi> Sput: have we gotten any closer to channel specific/word specific highlighting?
<Sput> apparently not
<jussi> :(
<jussi> thats like bug 181 or so! :(
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 181 in Launchpad Bugs "Bug mails should be threadable" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181
<jussi> oh shush ubottu
<CIA-61> [libqapt] mlaurent * 1163138 * trunk/kdereview/libqapt/src/backend.cpp Fix mem leak
<CIA-61> [ubuntuone-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100813115655-k6sltebp7s63nl0f * src/ (libs/Share.h libs/SyncDaemon.cpp statusnotifier/Main.cpp) documentation++
<CIA-61> [ubuntuone-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100813115720-2oc7btua2us816k0 * src/share/Messages.sh make ubuntuone-share translatable
<CIA-61> [ubuntuone-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100813121900-rccbcgi3ywjazq22 * src/ (5 files in 2 dirs) factor file stuff into own class
<Riddell> davidbarth: did you test the new konversation build?
<ScottK> Sput: Quassel works great with agateau's appmenu.
<ScottK> Riddell: Did the planet KDE maintainers go insane?  I have literally 4,632 new p.k.o posts in my Akregator this morning.
<davidbarth> Riddell: hi; i did
<davidbarth> Riddell: the messaging menu part works well
<davidbarth> Riddell: i think the bug is closed now
<davidbarth> Riddell: however, there is an issue with the appmenu part: no kde apps I have here do export their menus
<ScottK> davidbarth: Are you starting the apps in the session or are they restored from saved session?
 * ScottK has had some trouble with the latter.
<davidbarth> ScottK: starting from a new session each morning
<davidbarth> it may be that the patch doesn't use the latest namespace which was renamed from WindowMenu.Registrar to AppMenu.Registrar
<Riddell> ScottK: sorry about that, bug during upgrading software
<davidbarth> ie, org.ayatana....
<davidbarth> on dbus
<ScottK> I didn't try it from Gnome, but from Plasma Netbook it seems to work pretty well.  All KDE apps I've tried have worked and the supported gtk apps have worked.
<ScottK> Riddell: Meh.  OK.
<CIA-61> [ubuntuone-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100813123759-medvol5smp1i3z7j * src/ (4 files in 2 dirs) cleanups and appname changes
 * ScottK has seen the thread on adding more stuff to p.k.o and thought that might be a bit much.
<davidbarth> in kde, the namespace must be consistent, whereas across desktops, diverging sources don't have the same versions and the namespace issue kicks in
<ScottK> davidbarth: When did the namespace change?
<davidbarth> in prague i think, so ~3 weeks ago
 * ScottK checks.
<davidbarth> i'm almost sure agateau had updated his patch at the same time
<Riddell> yes he did
<ScottK> http://skitterman.wordpress.com/2010/07/09/menubar-for-gtk-and-qtkde-apps-on-kubuntu/ was before Prague, so I'll try again.
 * ScottK doesn't immediately have the netbook handy however.
<Riddell> davidbarth: the most recent patch I got from for qt is to fix some cross desktop issues
<davidbarth> Riddell: should be that
<davidbarth> Riddell: do you have a link for me to check?
<Riddell> qt4 4:4.7.0~beta2-0ubuntu4 should include kubuntu_15_appmenu.diff patch with number 20100810
<Riddell> launchpad confirms is does https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archive/primary/+files/qt4-x11_4%3A4.7.0%7Ebeta2-0ubuntu3_4%3A4.7.0%7Ebeta2-0ubuntu4.diff.gz
<Riddell> so make sure your qt is up to date I guess
<CIA-61> [ubuntuone-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100813124525-q04ea3a72ag8i9n9 * src/ (libs/SyncDaemon.h statusnotifier/StatusNotifier.cpp) documentation++
<ScottK> Do we want the patch in the "[PATCH] Akonadi server passing data-dirs parameter to mysql" threat on kde-devel?
<davidbarth> Riddell: i'm running the latest qt, 4:4.7.0~beta2-0ubuntu4, confirmed by apt-cache policy
<davidbarth> Riddell: and the latest indicator-appmenu (with the AppMenu.Registrar namespace) as well
<davidbarth> Riddell: so it seems it's not at the patch level, it's something for agateau to check when he returns
<Riddell> davidbarth: yes I think so
<davidbarth> Riddell: yup, mailed him for monday
<CIA-61> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1163181 * trunk/kdereview/libqapt/src/backend.cpp debug--
<maco> Sput: im pretty sure its the kde version, because it works with the tray stuff
<Sput> maco: well, it seems to work for others
<Sput> and I can't test because I don't run ubuntu
<shadeslayer> 'lo
<yofel> hey
<ScottK> maco: Quassel works with the app menu for me.
<dantti_work> Riddell: did you see my message about kpk?
<Riddell> dantti_work: nope
<Sput> maco: the tray stuff works in the pure-Qt version as well, it's using dbus
<Sput> you could make sure by checking in the Help menu if there's an "About KDE" or an "About Qt"
<dantti_work> Riddell: I won't change strings and UI, it's usable now, but still have some bugs to fix, if you package the svn version now then later we just update it
<Riddell> dantti_work: groovy
<Riddell> let me do that
<dantti_work> Riddell: I fixed in this version one crash that end up in tons of bug reports but now i found another bug which at least don't crash :P
<dantti_work> Riddell: ah and there is DEBCONF_SUPPORT=ON, which does not work yet (not sure why)
<oxymoron> Where do I find rekonq 0.5?
<shadeslayer> oxymoron: err... for lucid?
<oxymoron> shadeslayer: Yes? :P Sorry if I bother with same question but I cannot found it on ppa yet?
<shadeslayer> my bad actually... remind me on sunday
<Riddell> dantti_work: when installing I get the "Additional changes are required" dialogue but it does the download and install anyway behind it 
<Riddell> which is fine since I never did see the need for that dialogue :)
<dantti_work> Riddell: hehe, yup I have just spoted and fixed this problem
<Riddell> dantti_work: clicking on a category doesn't seem to do anything, I get all the packages listed whatever I click on
<dantti_work> Riddell: I'm going to add a checkbox to Don't show this dialog when additional or updates are required
<dantti_work> Riddell: can you try what I have just uploaded
<Riddell> I had to refresh our patch to stop the automatic updates, you might want to check it over for sanity http://people.canonical.com/~jriddell/tmp/kubuntu_06_no_automatic_updates.diff
<oxymoron> shadeslayer: No prob, but possible to release it in public ppa so its going to update from 0.4 => 0.5?
<dantti_work> what do you mean by clicking on a category
<Riddell> I mean "Groups" the first thing you see on startup
<dantti_work> really? it works here
<Riddell> dantti_work: "can you try what I have just uploaded" I don't see any recent commits in svn
<Riddell> oh, I'm using anonsvn
<dantti_work> r1163213
<dantti_work> Riddell: are you using aptcc? I never had a problem on clicking in groups
<dantti_work> Riddell: yup that patch will prevent auto_updates, I should probably add some build option for that
<Riddell> dantti_work: current svn seems to fix the issue of installing while showing the "Additional changes are required" dialogue
<Riddell> groups don't work though
<dantti_work> but that doesn't prevent automatic refreshing cache which I don't know if you want to disable
<Riddell> I am using packagekit-backend-aptcc: 0.6.7-0ubuntu1
<dantti_work> does it emit any kind of error?
<Riddell> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/ZbNAGKuw
<shadeslayer> oxymoron: yep.. but it wont be a official ppa
<oxymoron> shadeslayer: Why not? :S Isnt Rekonq the new default one? :S
<shadeslayer> when did quassel change its icon color 0_o
<shadeslayer> oxymoron: nope
<shadeslayer> its been revoked for now i think
<shadeslayer> Riddell: any luck on kdenetwork? 
<oxymoron> shadeslayer: What? :S SO Konqueror is still default? :S
<shadeslayer> i do believe so...
<shadeslayer> it was revoked since rekonq 0.5 was quite crashy till kde rc
<Riddell> dantti_work: anyway I'll upload this, groups issue is a bug, as long as the feature is in we're all good :)
<Riddell> shadeslayer: I did manage to recreate the issue
<dantti_work> Riddell: is this text good "Do not show this confirmation when installing or updating additional packages"
<shadeslayer> oh goody 
<Riddell> dantti_work: yes
<shadeslayer> also kdepim is ftbfs for lucid :(
<Riddell> shadeslayer: kdenetwork issue goes away if I install linphone
<Riddell> so that must bring in something else that it needs
<shadeslayer> hmm..
<shadeslayer> thanks for the heads up, ill look
<Riddell> shadeslayer: libortp-dev doesn't depend on libortp8
<Riddell> it depends on some other random library
<Riddell> similarly libmediastreamer-dev doesn't depend on libmediastreamer0
<Riddell> that's the problem
<shadeslayer> bah
<shadeslayer> i guess thats a new change
<maco> Sput: i'll double-check when i get home
<Sput> maco: thanks.
<shadeslayer> anyone know which git repo i  should clone for qt webkit?
<ScottK> Riddell: Do you have the release meeting covered?
<Riddell> ScottK: yes should do
<ScottK> OK.  Good.
<Riddell> KDE 4.5 up, ubiquity needing changes (which I'm working on), anything else I should add?
<Riddell> kdebindings still needing arm love
<ScottK> If the appmenu issue confirmed/worth mentioning?
<Riddell> I wouldn't think so, it's  bug and we've only just started the bug fixing part of the cycle
<ScottK> If/Is
<ScottK> OK
<ScottK> You might forshadow a coming FFe for the new Kolab pim package.
<shadeslayer> Riddell: and the kdenetwork package 
<shadeslayer> ( needs a FFe when i fix it )
<ScottK> Riddell: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/ReleaseStatus needs some updating too.
<shadeslayer> brr... anyone know the bug number of the kopete google talk bug?
<ScottK> Riddell: Coffee break or WC?
<ScottK> ;-)
<shadeslayer> bah.. found it
<Riddell> ScottK: coding ubiquity!
<shadeslayer> Riddell: with regards to rekonq favicon problem, adjam will introduce new functions to headers to have a seprate cache for icons, they should work after then since QWebSettings is broken while storing these icons
<Riddell> yay
<maco> <robbiew> [ACTION] dyfet to solve all ScottK's problems :)   <-- hehe
<ScottK> :-)
<shadeslayer> hmm... something is wrong... i cant open files with OOo
 * ScottK reads http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/NBS/libqapt0 and then looks for JontheEchidna.
<ScottK> Riddell: We should consider making a fully split seed for -mobile that doesn't need anything from bindings or higher in the stack so they can at least have something this cycle.
<shadeslayer> Riddell: you were right about kdenetwork .. it did cross my mind that libortp8 might be needed, but then thought that the devel package would have pulled it in, so didnt check
<Riddell> shadeslayer: yes it's a bug in the linphone packaging
<Riddell> ScottK: yes
<shadeslayer> so contact debian people ?
<lelamal> Hi all, I reported a bug against konqueror with webkit, and I've been told "It seems to be a distro problem. If you can poke whomever is responsible to update the kwebkitpart package from extragear that would be great. They should use the latest version for KDE >= 4.4."
<lelamal> does anyone know how to do that?
<shadeslayer> lelamal: which bug?
<shadeslayer> if you could give us the URL
<lelamal> shadeslayer: sure, https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=247541
<ubottu> KDE bug 247541 in general "Konqueror with WebKit breaks scroll on middle-click" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<ScottK> What are we supposed to use instead of libqt4-webkit-dev again?
<lelamal> it seems there's a problem with proper numbering, where v. 1.0.0 would be older than 0.9.something
<lelamal> the latter being the one kubuntu should use, they say
<debfx> ScottK: libqtwebkit-dev
<ScottK> debfx: Thanks.
<shadeslayer> \o/
<shadeslayer> Riddell: ready to upload kdenetwork for me?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: surely it's linphone that needs uploaded first?
<shadeslayer> yes, ive sent a mail to debian people
<Riddell> shadeslayer: we should just fix it in ubuntu for now
<shadeslayer> for the mean time ive added the deps separately .... so we can either wait for them, or fix in ubuntu
<shadeslayer> ok
<shadeslayer> ill fix that first
<Riddell> better to do a correct fix than a messy one
<shadeslayer> ok
<shadeslayer> aha!
<shadeslayer> lelamal: ok ill ask for new upload of webkit on sunday :) .. i hate breaking FFe
<lelamal> Ok, glad I found the right people finally =). Many thanks!
<ScottK> lelamal: Are you on 10.04 or Maverick?
<lelamal> ScottK: 10.04
<ScottK> shadeslayer: ^^^ your update won't help him.
<ScottK> We'd need to do an SRU.
<shadeslayer> whai?
<shadeslayer> ohhh
<shadeslayer> then that will have to wait
<shadeslayer> i need to get it into mav first..
<ScottK> shadeslayer: If a user asks for something you need to check what release they care about.
<shadeslayer> sorry... skipped my mind :(
<ScottK> No problem.  Just remember for next time.
<shadeslayer> ScottK: btw we still have to upload to mav first, i think thats the procedure right?
<shadeslayer> mav update -> lucid SRU
<ScottK> Yes.  That's correct.
<ScottK> And the SRU would have to be something smaller than an entire new release.
<shadeslayer> yeah.. 
<ScottK> It would need to be a patch focused on the actual problem.
<shadeslayer> oh i remember...
<shadeslayer> see the debian webkit part mailed me that  there were no specific chages to the package
<shadeslayer> apart from a few library so version bumps
<shadeslayer> hmm.. and yet our packaging version is higher...
<shadeslayer> Riddell: http://pastebin.com/Qg8q8atd << 
<debfx> our webkitkde version is lower, 0.9~svn1127626-0ubuntu2 < 0.9.6svn1158036-2
<shadeslayer> meh ..spaces
<shadeslayer> debfx: which means i need glasses 
<Riddell> shadeslayer: debdiff more useful to me
<shadeslayer> yeah, will post once it builds fine
<CIA-61> [trunk] Jonathan Thomas <echidnaman@kubuntu.org> * echidnaman@kubuntu.org-20100813173523-b1aelxdb815pddrb * debian/changelog Rebuild for libqapt0 -> libqapt1 transition
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: ^
<ScottK> Thanks.
<shadeslayer> Riddell: http://pastebin.com/FG1iDF8k
<Riddell> groovy
<shadeslayer> then kdenetwork can go in with the debdiff i posted before
<Riddell> uploaded
<Riddell> where's that?
<shadeslayer> awesome :D
<Riddell> got it
<shadeslayer> ah :D
<shadeslayer> was about to paste a new one :)
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: kdelibs import could take weeks
<shadeslayer> it switches to other imports after every 1k fetches :P
<yofel> shadeslayer: actually no, it continues with the next 1000 after that, but the import will fail if another kde import is being done already on the same import machine :/
<shadeslayer> whut? :O
<shadeslayer> so if there are 2 imports on pear, they both fail ?
<shadeslayer> yofel: poke jelmer with this on #launchpad
<yofel> no, one fails, as the first one locks the sql db where it seems to store the rev data in
<shadeslayer> ohh 
<shadeslayer> still... poke jelmer ;)
<yofel> shadeslayer: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/53640313/vcs-imports-kdelibs-kde4.log
<shadeslayer> bah
<yofel> oddly enough kdebase didn't fail even once yet..
<shadeslayer> whoa : E: Unable to locate package libmediastreamer-dev
<shadeslayer> hey kronos
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: It seems that Adept Installer was using some libept .desktop file class which no longer is around in libept1 :(
<JontheEchidna> (which I assume is why mornfall put an embedded copy of libept in adept in one of his more recent adept uploads)
<Riddell> I'm sure it was using a KDE class
<Riddell> it had an overly generic name I think but it created the tree of info from the .desktop files
<Riddell> might be worth just asking mornfall
<JontheEchidna> http://pastebin.com/iudjTHuT <- the class
 * Riddell out
<maco> Riddell: bye bye
<shadeslayer> yofel: whee... kdepimlibs is done
<shadeslayer> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~neon/kdepimlibs/trunk
<yofel> yay, actually I think I've almost got kdelibs packaging working, now it complained abou the dbg package ^^
<shadeslayer> :)
<shadeslayer> yofel: go go! might look into neon on sunday
<shadeslayer> or tommrow 
<ScottK> Do the qt4-x11 packages in the beta PPA for Lucid have the appmenu patches?
<JontheEchidna> Could an archive admin push muon through binary new please?
<JontheEchidna> oh, it has been. nevermind :)
<JontheEchidna> fwiw, armel still needs accepting, but that's not really a huge priority
<dantti> someone knows why qt assistant from qt7 has a so ulgy layout
<Tm_T> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/libqt4-help_4%3a4.7.0~beta2-0ubuntu3~lucid1~ppa4_i386.deb (--unpack): trying to overwrite '/usr/share/qt4/translations/qt_help_cs.qm', which is also in package libqtcore4 4:4.6.3-0ubuntu1
<Tm_T> I hope no regular users have that kind of errors
#kubuntu-devel 2010-08-14
<Tm_T> also issues with jovie
<maco> Sput: *shrug* post-reboot it works
<maco> Sput: sorry for the scare
<Sput> maco: good :)
<valorie> maco: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5FFRoYhTJQQ
<valorie> Riddell might enjoy it too
<valorie> Burnistoun S1E1 - Voice Recognition Elevator
<nigelb> valorie: HAHAHAHAHAHAH
<valorie> :-)
<valorie> me too!
<CIA-61> [ubuntuone-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100814055930-haywb2xsegwpvkoc * src/libs/ (4 files) documentation++
<CIA-61> [ubuntuone-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100814055949-4ty6ues644anmlw0 * src/libs/ (SyncDaemonFilesystem.cpp SyncDaemonFilesystem.h) add factored-out filesystem stuff (:S)
<CIA-61> [ubuntuone-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100814060021-8uktn9uxoobthakq * src/libs/ (CMakeLists.txt SyncDaemonStatus.h) do not export SyncDaemonStatus and do not install its header!
<CIA-61> [ubuntuone-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100814061419-tdka26kqibtjg1pl * src/libs/ (7 files in 2 dirs) SyncDaemonStatus becomes Status since it really is a type and not an interface, yet the previous name suggested interface (all messed up I say)
<CIA-61> [ubuntuone-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100814062127-l9qzy3xbcosoalli * src/libs/ (8 files) make include guard names more explicit
<CIA-61> [ubuntuone-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100814063547-cq77ty8kw6fj75jh * src/libs/ (Folder.h Share.h Status.cpp Status.h) Get rid of all the flipping setters in Status and more importantly do not use it when marshaling!!! Instead manually get the d ptr (possible because of friendship) and access the members directly
<valorie> dang, you are a workhorse, apachelogger!
<apachelogger> I am sick... and yet you think I am a workhorse ^^
 * apachelogger must be indeed
<nigelb> apachelogger: fell sick? I find that's the best time to code.
<apachelogger> not if you feel like sleeping all day long
<nigelb> hm, true.
<apachelogger> which is what I did all of tuesday and wednesday
<nigelb> lucky.
<nigelb> I wish I could sleep before 0000 on *one* day.
<valorie> I'm sorry to hear you are ill, apachelogger
 * valorie gets you some virtual tea
<nigelb> and cookies
 * apachelogger hugs valorie and nigelb
 * valorie hugs apachelogger and nigelb
 * nigelb hugs apachelogger and valorie 
<valorie> group hug!!!!!
<nigelb> love all around :)
 * valorie is trying to schedule a global jam
<nigelb> now I know the reason for the article which said about our attitude being "kumbaya-or-else"
<CIA-61> [ubuntuone-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100814064239-rjo07wypeg9filoo * src/statusnotifier/StatusNotifier.cpp fix restart icon (well, really workaround) ... system-reboot is too systemy, so use view-refresh in lack of options
<valorie> no singing unless it's in the shower
<valorie> or ... in tune!
 * valorie dares a sane person to sing along with
 * valorie is listening to Dig Ophelia by Rasputina on Thanks for the Ether [Amarok]
<nigelb> valorie: I'm talking about http://www.linuxtoday.com/news_story.php3?ltsn=2010-07-30-028-35-OS-CY-UB
<valorie> oh, Carla
<valorie> <3
<valorie> seriously, I love her
<nigelb> "In my grumpier moments their relentlessly positive, cult-like Kumbaya-or-else approach makes me want to turn the hose on them. "
<valorie> lol
<nigelb> hahaha
<valorie> well, she can be grumpy
<valorie> me too!
<valorie> lol
<apachelogger> kumbaya-or-else
<apachelogger> I like that mantra
 * nigelb too
 * apachelogger proposes it to become official kubuntu mantra
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> we are getting a new board?
<apachelogger> soon we have enough boards so that every contributor can be on at least one board so everyone can feel happy
<nigelb> lol
<nigelb> app reivew board... wnder how the whole idea is going to work out.
<apachelogger> oh dear
<apachelogger> that thread is too long
<apachelogger> also ScottK spoke my mind in his first reply already ^^
<apachelogger> though granted, the proposed board (other than adding another possibibility for members to get on a board) forms a more monolithic approach to get-software-into-kumbaya-or-else-buntu than what we have right now
<apachelogger> I wonder how any process would be working out with that large an agenda though
<apachelogger> code review alone would require an own dedicated team IMHO
<apachelogger> not to mention that this becomes almost impossible with the billion languages out there
 * valorie proposes a board to administer some boards
<nigelb> apachelogger: which is one problem.  We can never have a group that can code review every app.
<apachelogger> valorie: I think the tech board does that
<valorie> soon we'll have Kafka singing Kumbaya
<valorie> :-)
<apachelogger> or the community board (or whatever it is called) for non-tech stuff
<apachelogger> we could code review C++, just not JontheEchidna or me, I am afraid software authors would get annoyed with the bitching about code style :/
<nigelb> I dunno into how much detail they would review
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: on that note ... namespaces are evil, they make the code look silly and introduce a whole new set of style questions
<nigelb> whether it would be the entire code or just licenses and if it breaks everything else
<apachelogger> like do I add an empty line between namespace brackets and their content
<apachelogger> nigelb: well, that is no code review, that is a license review really
<nigelb> apachelogger: I initially got the feeling whether it was going to be just a REVU review kinda thing
<apachelogger> behaviour question: ubuntuone-kde will not autostart unless you once started it manually, you can turn this off again by various means... now the question is should it turn autostart on each time the user starts it manually or just the first time?
<nigelb> only this time it would go into current release rather than development version
<nigelb> fun picture for you y'all http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs310.snc4/40854_10150248059425258_623250257_14307592_2894366_n.jpg
<nigelb> Birthday cake for a friend.  I like the writing :)
<apachelogger> ^^
<apachelogger> oh, rekonq creash #5
<valorie> haha
<valorie> but it should be Qt
<valorie> unless they mean QuickTime
<nigelb> haha
<apachelogger> Riddell: maybe I am using it wrong but I do not see how rekonq is stable now
<valorie> :-)
<apachelogger> surely more stable than before the meeting
<apachelogger> but still way too crashy
<valorie> it is so NOT stable
<valorie> crashes constantly
<apachelogger> aye
<valorie> and unless you are focused on a page as it's loading
<valorie> you get no scroll bars
<valorie> and you lose them as soon as you change focus
 * apachelogger had not noticed that one ^^
<valorie> effing annoying
<nigelb> oh dear, fb just annoyed me with 13 mails :x
<apachelogger> well, from what I gather rekonq is not meant to be used with multiple tabs anyway ^^
<valorie> I'm in Lucid until global jam
<eMyller> apachelogger: hey dude. do you know where i can find the newest builds of libqoauth-dev?
<apachelogger> in maverick
<valorie> wth, who would use an untabbed browser?
<apachelogger> !info libqoauth-dev maverick
<ubottu> libqoauth-dev (source: qoauth): Qt-based client implementation of the OAuth authorization scheme. In component main, is extra. Version 1.0-2ubuntu3 (maverick), package size 31 kB, installed size 160 kB
<apachelogger> valorie: that is not the point :P
<eMyller> apachelogger: is there any backport for lucid?
<valorie> ooops, I mean: kumbaya
<valorie> :-)
<apachelogger> eMyller: I don't think so, feel free to request one
 * eMyller requests libqoauth-dev to be backported to Lucid.
<valorie> don't you have to file a bug for that?
<apachelogger> hm
 * valorie is just learning the rules around here
<apachelogger> at next UDS we could gather around and sing kumbaya-or-else ^^
<apachelogger> record that as video
<apachelogger> then make
<apachelogger> http://aplg.kollide.net/screencasts/about-kubuntu-1.ogv
<apachelogger> with that video
<apachelogger> it would be epic
<apachelogger> eMyller, valorie: there is a formal process for that stuffs
<nigelb> apachelogger: +1
<apachelogger> usually it will just be best to poke a minion to do it
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: ^
<apachelogger> :P
<nigelb> hahaha
<valorie> especially the person quietly growling "or else" and shaking a whip
<nigelb> haha
<eMyller> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=qoauth&searchon=names&suite=maverick&section=all :\
<apachelogger> ohm
<apachelogger> that is interesting behaviour
<apachelogger> so rekonq creashed
<apachelogger> *crashed
<valorie> lol, apachelogger
<apachelogger> but I did not restart it
<apachelogger> so now I clicked that link
<apachelogger> rekonq opens and restores the crashes session
<apachelogger> so far so good
<apachelogger> and then it goes and replaces the first tab of the old session with the new url?!?!!?
<valorie> it sometimes does successfully recover
<valorie> I'll give it that
<valorie> that's.....
<valorie> leaves you in a mixed up whirl of anger and thankfulness
<valorie> you've been rekonqed!
<eMyller> haha
<eMyller> so will rekonq be in maverick? i heard of many goes-n-backs already.
<valorie> available, from what I hear
<valorie> but not the default
 * valorie crosses fingers that this is so
<valorie> unless they fix it up a LOT
<valorie> quickly
<apachelogger> well, someone needs to make it undefault :P
<apachelogger> Riddell said that he found it less crashy since we decided to drop it
<apachelogger> maybe we should revisit this in an ad-hoc meeting some time soon
<eMyller> still very crashy.
<apachelogger> I hope everyone took their vote on http://kde-apps.org/poll/index.php?poll=256 already?
<valorie> but I mean, it's on KDE apps
<CIA-61> [ubuntuone-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100814071631-1zbhr3dk6fjc00td * src/statusnotifier/Application.cpp less todo - always set autostart to true on startup, sames as we offer to turn it off at manual quit
<nigelb> \o/ http://www.flickr.com/photos/xiaozhuli/3784846061/in/set-72157601821594666/
<eMyller> opendesktop sites still have an horrible usability. :\
<valorie> I was never able to make an account there
<eMyller> Seriously, how do I vote?
<valorie> rather buggy, at the very least
<eMyller> [ bear with me, it's 4:20 am ]
<valorie> oh, I mean; kumbaya
<valorie> lol
<nigelb> hahah
<valorie> ~np
<valorie> np:
<valorie> hmmm
<apachelogger> kumbaya-or-else...
 * valorie is listening to Octopus's Garden by The Beatles on Love [Amarok]
 * valorie sings eMyller to sleep.....
 * eMyller falls asleep
<valorie> that is an awesome lullaby
<valorie> oh, Ringo.....
<CIA-61> [ubuntuone-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100814072334-7979fufnfqpdgd8c * src/libs/ (SyncDaemon.cpp SyncDaemon.h) this is a proper I-have-no-idea-commit
<eMyller> apachelogger: http://whatthecommit.com/ :D
<nigelb> "omg what have I done?" is my favorite
<CIA-61> [ubuntuone-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100814072722-rdsqu4ba6w3ltrre * src/kcmodule/FolderModel.cpp Sarah, WE WENT OVER THIS. EXPANDTAB.
<apachelogger> love it
<nigelb> haha
 * nigelb wonders who Sarah is.
 * apachelogger wonders too
<eMyller> lol
<eMyller> I've been thinking about developing a new IM client for KDE
<eMyller> I want to follow Quassel's core-client structure
<ulysses> Sarah Kerrigan, Queen of the Blades?
<eMyller> a monolythic version + core and client, for people like me :P
<eMyller> anyone interested?
<eMyller> The project, called Psyko, exists in my mind (and some others') for some months already, but we don't have enough time to develop. :\
<valorie> interesting idea
<eMyller> valorie: yea :D
<eMyller> i wish i had time for all this stuff
<eMyller> but i don't like IDEs and templates...
<eMyller> also i've never developed a desktop app (i'm a web dever)
<eMyller> so i may spend more time than i expect.
 * apachelogger is wondering if the Quassel protocol could be enhanced for other messaging protocols
<apachelogger> then again I dunno how far the protocol goes anyway ^^
<apachelogger> if it also includes authentication and that stuff, looking into that might be a worthwhile effort
<eMyller> I think that they're completely different branches
<eMyller> the protocol structures, i mean
<apachelogger> well, you would want to streamline them anyway
<apachelogger> otherwise you end up reimplementing the actual protocols
<eMyller> i was looking forward a framework like telepathy or libpurple
<eMyller> yeah
<eMyller> i'll look into its source
<eMyller> and kopete's
<apachelogger> kopete's source is scary ^^
<eMyller> i imagine. :\
<apachelogger> and I do not only mean the code style
<eMyller> kopete is so obscure in its UI
<eMyller> so guess how it looks inside.
<apachelogger> that said, I want to look into it again for getting a proper Google Talk protocol anyway ^^
<CIA-61> [ubuntuone-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100814081156-3da2qabqbm1g7vex * src/share/ContactSelector.cpp (\ /) (O.o) (> <) Bunny approves these changes.
<eMyller> haha
<eMyller> apachelogger: you took whatthecommit seriously, uh? :P
<apachelogger> for me it does not get more serious than bunny approved
<apachelogger> it is a fluffy dev's dream
 * apachelogger hates README writing -.-
<apachelogger> makes me more tired than I am already
<apachelogger> :/
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> Tonio_: bonjour, ca va?
 * eMyller still needs to learn to document after code.
<apachelogger> you document first, then code :P
<eMyller> I have a dead project because I didn't documented it.
<Tonio__> apachelogger, hey :)
<eMyller> ** document right after
<apachelogger> unless you are apachelogger, then you document half the stuff before, half the stuff after and forgot 90% :P
<eMyller> or before, yea
<eMyller> haha
<apachelogger> Tonio__: you sure are a rare guest ^^ ... busy life?
<valorie> haha, apachelogger -- did you know you are referred to in aaron's big blog post?
<valorie> http://aseigo.blogspot.com/2010/07/having-made-our-beds-we-now-lie-in-them.html
<valorie> "despite our love for KDE, GNOME, Ubuntu, Red Hat, Suse and/or fluffy bunnies we must each hold aloft a common goal that trumps all else: F/OSS must succeed."
<apachelogger> I have not made my bed yet :/
<valorie> lol
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> uh
<apachelogger> fluffy bunnies ^^
<valorie> heeeee
<valorie> really good post!
<valorie> quite the best in the entire dustup Shuttleworth<>Gnome<>RedHat
<apachelogger> aaron always causes a TLDR on my side
<valorie> 'tis long
 * valorie read it in bits
<apachelogger> then again anything that cannot be said in one sentence is mostly too long for me ^^
<valorie> haha
<apachelogger> also, usually I agree with him anyway, so he just says what I would say but with more words
<valorie> except code
<apachelogger> code mustnt be read :P
<valorie> ah, maybe that's why I never understand
 * apachelogger also doesnt read code, he only jumps through it to get some points to hold on too ;)
<valorie> silly me, reading
<apachelogger> if code must be read it is bad code
<apachelogger> or bad namaing
<apachelogger> *naming
<apachelogger> or both
<valorie> you don't do that (*^&^%$%{{++(&^&^ kind, do ya?
<valorie> because....
<valorie> oh my
<apachelogger> that would be invalid anyway :P
<valorie> hahaha
<valorie> I should hope so
<valorie> although a million monkeys, with a million typewriters
<valorie> etc.
<apachelogger> (*foo)->bar(&foobar); maybe
<valorie> bar, that one I understand
<apachelogger> ^^
 * valorie pours the whisky for all and sundry
 * apachelogger is almost done writing a readme, so he can go back to bed
<valorie> sleep well, and feel better!
<Tonio___> apachelogger, yeah... many things in the process... not much motivation... can change, but I have other priorities in my life than computing right now
<apachelogger> *nod*
<apachelogger> Tonio___: you are part of the family anyway, its not like apachelogger did a whole lot these days ^^
<apachelogger> ah, hold on, thats me... :S
 * Nightrose huggles apachelogger
<CIA-61> [ubuntuone-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100814083835-ivb2oytnvb0vrjv6 * README tagging release w.t.f.
<eMyller> Anybody, tell me the name I should give to a new color scheme, please.
 * apachelogger rehuggles Nightrose
<apachelogger> eMyller: "w.t.f."
<eMyller> apachelogger: perfect.
<apachelogger> eMyller: or teabag (if it looks anything like tea)
<apachelogger> or "fez"
<apachelogger> come to think of it
<eMyller> soon in your nearest GHNS: "w.t.f. grey edition"
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna, maco: we need a fez color theme
<apachelogger> eMyller: uhh, that sounds indeed perfect...
<apachelogger> wellz
 * apachelogger goes to bed for a bit
<apachelogger> o/
<eMyller> apachelogger: define 'fez'
<valorie> part of a cone you put on your head
<apachelogger> http://tardis.wikia.com/wiki/Fez
<valorie> and they are red, right?
<eMyller> Grey Fez
<eMyller> Please check your GHNS on colore schemes. :)
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: lol
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: id love too... in case i get sponsored to UDS :)
<shadeslayer> eMyller: new color scheme \o/
<shadeslayer> from you! :P
 * shadeslayer pokes Riddell to promote linphone libs to main
<shadeslayer> bug 595173
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 595173 in linphone (Ubuntu) "[MIR] linphone" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/595173
<shadeslayer> anyone around? Select Best server is broken again in kpk
<shadeslayer> last few lines of konsole o/p when clicking on the button http://pastebin.com/Jns8SW7X
<shadeslayer> amichair: poke poke
<shadeslayer> oooohhh danti has done some awesome work with kpk
<shadeslayer> whee i fixed it
<mfraz74> fixed what?
<apparle> hey guys I want to display an array of RGB values on screen. Do you know know a library for that 
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: around?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: roger
<shadeslayer> does Select Best Server work for you?
<shadeslayer> also kde bug 247861 :(
<ubottu> KDE bug 247861 in general "FindDocBookXML cmake can not handle DTDs more recent than v4 2" [Normal,Resolved: invalid] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=247861
<JontheEchidna> Traceback (most recent call last):
<JontheEchidna>   File "/usr/lib/python2.6/dist-packages/softwareproperties/kde/DialogMirror.py", line 189, in on_button_test_clicked
<JontheEchidna>     self.connect(self, SIGNAL("test_end(str*)"), self.on_test_end, Qt.BlockingQueuedConnection)
<JontheEchidna> TypeError: type 'str*' is not supported as a slot argument type
<JontheEchidna> python \o/
<shadeslayer> yep
<shadeslayer> im trying to fix
<shadeslayer> but im getting a headache
<JontheEchidna> it's probably expecting a qstring
<shadeslayer> if you remove str* and the variables passed to the functions it works, but the gui doesnt get updated
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: what is select best server?
<shadeslayer> heh
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: so is that usage of qstring intentional indeed?
<JontheEchidna> if you remove the str it won't pass the data
 * apachelogger is wondering where that sudden change of feelings came from
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: in kpk > Edit settings >Choose Sever > Other > Select Best server
<apachelogger> I never ever used that option
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: thought so
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: what is with that kde bug?
<apachelogger> Nightrose: I almost can tag l10n in the release script rewrite \o/
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: many of our packages are ftbfs because the docbooks are < v4.2
<apachelogger> cmdline args are completely missing as of yet :(
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: what docbooks are < 4.2 if upstream says all their docbooks are compatible with 4.2?
<shadeslayer> and now because of that bug, we can expect that unless upstream releases new docs
<shadeslayer> one sec
<Nightrose> apachelogger: wohooooo
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: kplayer for starters
<shadeslayer> http://people.ubuntuwire.org/~lucas/ubuntu-nbs/32/kplayer_1:0.7-0.5ubuntu1_lubuntu32.buildlog
<apachelogger> can I please not get nbs logs
<apachelogger> all I have seen thus far were bogus
<shadeslayer> kdiff3
<shadeslayer> that one is a true ftbfs
<shadeslayer> because docbook is in 4.1.2
<apachelogger> our docbook?
<shadeslayer> no upstream docbook
<apachelogger> I recon that the failure is index.docbook:32: warning: failed to load external entity "dtd/kdex.dtd"
<shadeslayer> er... what does that mean?
<apachelogger> that it faile dot load the entity?
<apachelogger> *failed to
<apachelogger> the reason is not obvious from the log
<apachelogger> /usr/share/kde4/apps/ksgmltools2/customization/dtd/kdex.dtd
<apachelogger> I gather that has nothing to do with the bug report you highlighted
<apachelogger> since it was complaining about the find script only looking for 4.2 stock dtds, not KDE dtds
 * JontheEchidna wtfs: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/53697601/buildlog_ubuntu-maverick-i386.kubuntu-debug-installer_10.10ubuntu4_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<apachelogger> you broke my debug installer? Oo
<shadeslayer> heh
<JontheEchidna> puzzling, since muon built: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/53697479/buildlog_ubuntu-maverick-i386.muon_1.0-0ubuntu1_FULLYBUILT.txt.gz
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: main vs. universe?
<JontheEchidna> ah, right
<JontheEchidna> libqapt1 needs promoted
<JontheEchidna> it should be in archive mistmatches already, since qapt-batch deps on it (and it's on the CD)
<JontheEchidna> Riddell, ScottK^
<shadeslayer> kdenetwork is ftbfs too because linphone isnt in main :P
<shadeslayer> or the part which we want isnt in main
<shadeslayer> whee... today is our independence day ^_^
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: happy independence day
<shadeslayer> :)
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: kdelibs now in LP thanks to jelmer :D
<apachelogger> sweet
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: any idea what needs to be done to fix that?
<shadeslayer> ( the select best server )
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: libqapt1 moved to main
<Riddell> shadeslayer: linphone bits moved to main
<shadeslayer> awesome 
<shadeslayer> can you retry kdenetwork?
<Riddell> done
<shadeslayer> thanks :D
<JontheEchidna> shadeslayer: nope
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: thanks
<shadeslayer> well Riddell must know... he wrote the file :P
<JontheEchidna> amichair rewrote the find best server funtion recently. He might know
<shadeslayer> hes not around :(
<shadeslayer> Last seen  : now << amichair is hiding from us
<JontheEchidna> I see his name in the nicklist just fine...
 * shadeslayer stares at amichair
<apachelogger> me2
 * apachelogger is wondering about how to address a modular distributed argument creation/parsing approach :/
<shadeslayer> Riddell: what did you move to main? :D
<shadeslayer> or does it take some time to get moved?
<apachelogger> uh
 * apachelogger might have an approach for opt parsing
<apachelogger> hm
 * shadeslayer is at a loss at what to do
<apachelogger> how did that happen? :O
<shadeslayer> i dont have anything to do :P
<apachelogger> that is nonesense
<shadeslayer> well.. i could work on the plasma JJ... but im not in the mood
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: triage bugs :P
<shadeslayer> hmm... or i could write a article on kubuntu for my magazine
<apachelogger> or that
<shadeslayer> i choose latter
<shadeslayer> easier :p
<apachelogger> pfff
<apachelogger> so
 * apachelogger is feeling way too sick to do useful things 
<apachelogger> yet there is so much to do :(
 * apachelogger considers watching chitty chitty bang bang a viable alternative and probably supportive of him falling asleep quickly
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: there should be no issue if i package kdesupport as a one whole package right?
<shadeslayer> kdesupport and kdesupport-dbg
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: shoulder there should
<apachelogger> kdesupport is not one package
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: in neon you can do so
<shadeslayer> yes i know
<apachelogger> in general not :P
<shadeslayer> for neon
<shadeslayer> :D
<shadeslayer> of course..
<apachelogger> right right
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: whats the command to export the svn tree?
<apachelogger> svn export
<shadeslayer> oh oh ... ubuntu one kde bug
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://imgur.com/EwhT6
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> hmmmm
<apachelogger> I wonder how that came to occur
<ulysses> I am unable to install ubuntuone-kde because unmet dependencies (ubuntuone-sso-qt broken, so aptitude removes ubuntuone-kde)
<apachelogger> ubuntuone-sso-qt? Oo
<apachelogger> whut?
<ulysses> I try to install ubuntuone-kde -> can't install because libubuntuone-qt-api0 cannot be install -> ubuntuone-sso-qt cannot be install
<apachelogger> oddness
<ulysses> there is only ubuntuone-sso-qt-kwallet and ubuntuone-sso-qt-gnome-keyring package in maverick
<apachelogger> did I now really name the package ubuntuone-sso :P
<apachelogger> I only have ubuntu-sso-qt-*
<ulysses> me too
<apachelogger> me@osiris:~/src/git/release-script$ apt-cache show libubuntuone-qt-api0 | grep sso
<apachelogger> Depends: libc6 (>= 2.3.6-6~), libgcc1 (>= 1:4.1.1), libkdecore5 (>= 4:4.3.4), libkdeui5 (>= 4:4.3.4), libkutils4, libqjson0, libqoauth1, libqt4-dbus (>= 4:4.5.3), libqt4-network (>= 4:4.5.3), libqt4-svg (>= 4:4.5.3), libqtcore4 (>= 4:4.7.0~beta1), libqtgui4 (>= 4:4.5.3), libstdc++6 (>= 4.1.1), ubuntuone-client, ubuntu-sso-qt
<apachelogger> only lists ubuntu-sso-qt for me
<apachelogger> not ubuntuone-sso-qt
<ulysses> you're right
<apachelogger> so do not use silly aptitude
<ulysses> I shouldn't be n IRC when I'm tired:( I used Muon, but it does the same then aptitude
<apachelogger> did you update your cache already?
<ulysses> I do it right now
<ulysses> http://pastebin.com/EFpNJC4Y
<ulysses> ubuntu-sso-qt conflicts with ubuntu-sso-client as it said
<apachelogger> it also provides it
<apachelogger> which makes ubuntu-sso-client savely removable
<apachelogger> which apt-get should figure out just fine
<ulysses> libubuntuone-qt-api0 depends on ubuntu-sso-qt, but when I install it, libubuntuone-qt-api0 tells it depends on ubuntuone-client, but installing ubuntuone-client removes ubuntu-sso-qt and install ubuntuone-sso-client
<ulysses> It's an endless hook:/
<apachelogger> ulysses: with apt-get?
<ulysses> yes
<apachelogger> that is not right
<apachelogger> ulysses: if you just install ubuntuone-kde what happens?
<apachelogger> oh wellz
<apachelogger> supposedly it should not conflict  but only replace and provide
<ulysses> ubuntuone-kde depends on libubuntuone-qt-api0, but it is not marked for installation
<ulysses> (= 0.0.0~alpha1+7-0ubuntu0~maverick0~ppa1)
<shadeslayer> project-neon-qt-dbg_1.0+1200~maverick1_amd64.deb (70.8 MiB) :(
<shadeslayer> meh.. wrong channel
<Riddell> nhandler: "21:24 < nhandler> [vote] Enable bug info retrieval in #xubuntu and #kubuntu" what's that all about?
<shadeslayer> 0_o
<Tm_T> Riddell: the bot will reply for bug 1
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1 in Ubuntu "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1
<Tm_T> like that
<maco> wait bug info retrieval was off in here?
<maco> oh wait no.. its always on here right? thats for support channels. nevermind
<Tm_T> maco: right (:
<shadeslayer> Riddell: kdenetwork still cant find linphone libs
<nhandler> Riddell: Yeah, the bug info stuff was disabled in #ubuntu, #kubuntu, and #xubuntu. We are going to trial it for a few weeks in #kubuntu and #xubuntu and see how it goes. If it causes problems, we will disable it at the next meeting. If it works well, we will expand the trial to #ubuntu
<Tm_T> nhandler: sounds good
<nhandler> We would definitely appreciate it if you can make comments to either the ML or at the next meeting about whether or not you feel it has a positive or negative effect on #k
<Tm_T> nhandler: I will definately comment if it has any negative or positive effect
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: around
<shadeslayer> well.. any idea what needs to be added to get sesame2 storage backend in soprano ? http://paste.ubuntu.com/478108/
<Tm_T> shadeslayer: you don't want sesame backend
<shadeslayer> Tm_T: this is for neon
<shadeslayer> not the usual kde packages :)
<shadeslayer> were enabling everything.. all optional deps
<amichair> shadeslayer, JontheEchidna: evening folks :-)
<shadeslayer> finally :D
<shadeslayer> amichair: one sec :D
<shadeslayer> ok so Select Best Server is broken
<amichair> shadeslayer: who broke it?
<shadeslayer> possibly you :D
<shadeslayer> i dont know 
<amichair> shadeslayer: probably :-)
<shadeslayer> could be anybody :P
<amichair> shadeslayer: in what way is it broken?
<shadeslayer> amichair: doesnt work in anyway
<amichair> in Lucid?
<shadeslayer> getting traceback hold on
<shadeslayer> maverick
<amichair> does it work in Lucid?
<shadeslayer> amichair: http://pastebin.com/0Bp7jvZX
<shadeslayer> needs testing :P
<amichair> steps to recreate?
 * amichair fires up the virtual machine
<shadeslayer> just open kpk > Settings > Edit Software sources > Server > other > Select best server
<shadeslayer> amichair: id like to help fix it :D
<amichair> shadeslayer: the dialog comes up ok in Lucid, does it fail in Maverick before the dialog shows?
<shadeslayer> amichair: the dialog wherein it starts pinging servers?
<amichair> the dialog after selecting 'Other...' from the dropdown list
<shadeslayer> yes go on
<shadeslayer> go on to  Select Best server
<amichair> ok, now it has the progress bar, pinging all over the place
<shadeslayer> doesnt on maverick
<amichair> ah!
<amichair> then it's broken :-P
<amichair> I actually haven't had the pleasure of touching it since Lucid - I didn't see any important kde-specific bugs opened (if at all)
<shadeslayer> ok.. i can fix it on maverick, just dont know how, but i know where its crashing
<amichair> maybe diff what changed in maverick
<amichair> see what changed that broke it, and go back from there
<shadeslayer> amichair: nothing i see that touched that file
<shadeslayer> only been 2 revisions
<amichair> maybe the common backend?
<shadeslayer> well the backend was changed to qapt
<JontheEchidna> ...no
<JontheEchidna> the updater that comes when you close the app is now qapt-batch
<JontheEchidna> but nothing else
<shadeslayer> make that qapt-batch
<amichair> I meant the superclass that's common to the kde and gtk frontend
<JontheEchidna> qapt-batch is not related here
<amichair> if it still exists
<Riddell> nhandler: why was it disabled
<Riddell> ?
<Tm_T> shadeslayer: to get sesame backend built, you need working java environment beneath I think
<shadeslayer> ouch
<shadeslayer> we can live without sesame then
<Tm_T> so you might like to bypass the check or something?
<JontheEchidna> sesame doesn't work anymore iirc
<shadeslayer> nah.. leave it.. 
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: yeah
<shadeslayer> it was dropped in favour of virtuoso
<shadeslayer> bah... libsrtp needs to be in main too
<shadeslayer> Riddell: ^
<shadeslayer> i wonder how it compiled earlier
<shadeslayer> in the previous upload
<rbelem> hey Riddell 
<Riddell> evening rbelem 
<Riddell> shadeslayer: retried again
<rbelem> Riddell, :-)
<rbelem> g'evening
<shadeslayer> Riddell: with srtp in main?
<Riddell> yes, does it have a MIR?
#kubuntu-devel 2010-08-15
<rbelem> Riddell, i need some help with startkde for plasma-mobile
<shadeslayer> afaik you filed it :P
<Riddell> how clever of me
<shadeslayer> bug 597254
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 597254 in srtp (Ubuntu) "[MIR] srtp" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/597254
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: I can't promote stuff.  You'll need to talk to Riddell about libqapt1.
<rbelem> Riddell, i'm changing it a little bit and i think i will place it in kubuntu-mobile-default-settings
<shadeslayer> kdesupport for neon done! \o/
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: Riddell took care of it, it's cool
<ScottK> OK.
 * ScottK has been away all day.
<Riddell> rbelem: you'll need an entry in /usr/share/xsessions I guess
<rbelem> Riddell, yep! can i add a kubuntu-mobile.desktop in kubuntu-mobile-default-settings?
<Riddell> sure
<rbelem> Riddell, or is it better to make these changes and add to kdebase-workspace pkg?
<Riddell> you can even be ahead of upstream and call it Name=Plasma Mobile which desktop won't have the equivalent s/KDE/Plasma/ change until 4.6
<Riddell> it should go upstream too though somehow
<rbelem> cool :-)
<JontheEchidna> wow, armel is set to beat everybody else (except sparc which I didn't retry) https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kubuntu-debug-installer/10.10ubuntu4
<_Groo_> hi/2 all
<_Groo_> anyone alive?
<_Groo_> could anyone test dolphin search for me? i believe nepomuk is broken for lucid kde 4.5
<CIA-61> [ubuntu] Jonathan Thomas <echidnaman@kubuntu.org> * echidnaman@kubuntu.org-20100815001521-0yq5mk400m4erydz * debian/ (changelog control) Add a build-depend on libutempter-dev for kpty functionality
<nhandler> Riddell: It has been disabled for a while. I wasn't around for that decision. From discussion, it sounds like it was primarily due to the technical limitations of the host the bot ran on
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: muon lost ability to authenticate :O
<shadeslayer> same goes for kpk as well :/
<apachelogger> oh dear
<apachelogger> qtwebkit doesnt do webm? :O
<oxymoron> When I unrar archives in Ark/Dolphin KDE freeze sometimes, is that KDE or Kubuntu specific?
<apachelogger> possibly unrar specific?
<apachelogger> eating all ramz and cpuz makes your system freez0r
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: do you also get an independent "X" window when flash is active in rekonq?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: with konqueror as well
 * apachelogger hates flash
<shadeslayer> when webkit is selected
 * apachelogger also hates that he cannot watch flipping youtube in html5 thanks to qtwebkit not having webm support
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: necessary evil which is going to be dropped
<oxymoron> apachelogger: Alright, but possible to replace unrar with something else that works better? :)
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: flash is never ever going to go away
<shadeslayer> at some point in the far future :P
<apachelogger> not within the next 5 to 10 years anyway
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: yeah ^_^
<shadeslayer> after 5-10 it shall be redundant 
<maco> <blink> and <marquee> havent even gone away
<oxymoron> I think Flash will disappear when more and more people reject it and see potential in HTML5 and future techniques :)
<apachelogger> oxymoron: I did not say it was a failure :P
<shadeslayer> i hate uploading kdesupport :/
<oxymoron> apachelogger: It is epic failure if unrar use all my RAM and CPU. ANd then I have heavy cavalary with DUal Core Intel E6400 and 4 GB RAM.
<maco> oxymoron: use "nice"?
<shadeslayer> hehe
<apachelogger> well, maybe you are just being bottlenecked?
<apachelogger> which would make the whole thing a hardware fail
<shadeslayer> yep ^
<oxymoron> apachelogger: No, all my hardware components are really good. The problem is unrar, Ark, file transfer protocol or Dolphin IMO.
<oxymoron> maco: Where?
<apachelogger> that has nothing to do with good or bad, but with bus limitations :P
<shadeslayer> oxymoron: man nice
<maco> oxymoron: run the unrar command with nice
<maco> nice -15 unrar foo.rar
<apachelogger> oxymoron: it would be good to know what component causes a headache to the CPU or RAM
<oxymoron> maco: Aha I didnt know nice was something :P Whats so good about it?
<maco> it'll be pretty nice and yield cpu to other processes
<apachelogger> i.e. observe ksysguard
<maco> oxymoron: if you make a process nice, it yields cpu time instead of killing your system
<maco> oxymoron: confusingly, nice -n15 and nice -15  BOTH mean positive 15, which is pretty nice
<maco> (max is 19, i think?)
<oxymoron> apachelogger: Well I can check right away if I can see any process being heavy or components taking "cream"
<shadeslayer> maco: yep
<shadeslayer> 19 will kill unrar :P
<maco> meanwhile negative niceness is -n-15 or --15, which makes it a piggy
<oxymoron> maco: But then it takes longer to extract? :D
<maco> yes
<oxymoron> maco: Well its really slow as it is already.
<shadeslayer> oxymoron: how big is the .rar ?
<oxymoron> Why cannot anyone just make some unrar whos actually work, no matter if its closed source or not? :S
 * shadeslayer wishes lp had .xz support
<oxymoron> shadeslayer: 4 GB usually.
<shadeslayer> ouch
<maco> wait the rar is the same size as your mem?
<maco> so it literally has to use all your ram in order to unrar...
<maco> that seems problemati
<maco> *problematic
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: complain in the bug report
<oxymoron> maco: WHat?! :D Does the size of rar archive has todo with RAM size, hahahahahaha :D
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: you should also keep in mind that xz'ing will eat your system though ^^
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: there is a bug report for this? 0_o
<shadeslayer> well.. i dont mind...
<oxymoron> maco: it should use as much RAM as it allowed todo without freeze the freaking system.
<oxymoron> Cannot Ark limit this?
<shadeslayer> but sure as hell makes kdesupport shrink from 150 MB to 85 MB
<oxymoron> But then when moving files in Dolphin, my system is going slow as well.
 * apachelogger notes that the kernel should limit this anyhow
<oxymoron> I think the problem is File transfers through DOlphin.
<shadeslayer> bug 553668 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 553668 in bzr-builddeb "support xz and lzma tarballs" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/553668
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: no
<apachelogger> well yes, that too
<oxymoron> But then it doesnt work good trhough terminal either :D
<apachelogger> but there is a soyuz bug
<maco> oxymoron: if its trying to store ALL of the data from the rar *in memory* it has plenty to do with it!
<apachelogger> because the new source format actually supports xz already
<apachelogger> it is just soyuz that does not
<apachelogger> in fact it took soyuz years to grow bz2 support ^^
<oxymoron> maco: Well why does it do that then, thats just hilarious :D
 * apachelogger really wonders what is the big deal of adding more format support
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: btw kdesupport import fails, new svn plugin might not be released for 4 weeks..
<shadeslayer> ( its fixed in trunk )
<apachelogger> Oo
<apachelogger> does that thing work in any use case?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: it does for kdelibs :D
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> it failed for that too, did it not?
<shadeslayer> yep :P
<shadeslayer> which reminds me.. import kdebase
<oxymoron> CPU went unstable as hell when unrar is working, sometimes both cores work 100%, and both are 3.0 GHz, wtf?! RAM wasnt affected at all almost
<shadeslayer> should i do that as a whole? or split it up
<apachelogger> oxymoron: caused by unrar itself?
<apachelogger> that is why people should use the lzma algorithm :P
<oxymoron> apachelogger: Yes I guess so ... in process it said zoombie on CPU using percentage xD
<apachelogger> way cheaper at decompression
<oxymoron> apachelogger: First it went oup too 20 %, then zoombie :D
<apachelogger> ufff
<apachelogger> oxymoron: how large is that rar file?
<apachelogger> !find unrar
<ubottu> Found: unrar-free, libclamunrar6, unrar
<oxymoron> apachelogger: This one is around 4.4 GB :P
<apachelogger> oxymoron: do you use the free or regular unrar version?
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> honest to darts vader....
<oxymoron> apachelogger: regular one I think, but tried free one as well, none is good.
<apachelogger> at 4.4 GB I completely understand that your system chokes
<apachelogger> oxymoron: that is because the algorithm behind it is utter crap
<oxymoron> In WIndows I could do unpacking many 4.4 GB archives without any problem.
<oxymoron> at the same time
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> I think the kernel scheduler is messing up
<apachelogger> it should not allocate that much CPU time to unrar that the system freezes
<apachelogger> very bad scheduling IMHO
<oxymoron> I hope someone will fix that someday then, this have been problematic for long time since I started using Linux/Kubuntu.
<oxymoron> apachelogger: Agree
 * maco wonders who uses rar to start with
<oxymoron> maco: Everyone packing those freaking movies and so on, for the web ...
<apachelogger> maco: file shar0rz
<oxymoron> maco: I would use other archives if people didnt use rar :D
<maco> apachelogger: yeah i think pirated software is the only thing ive ever seen rar'd
<apachelogger> file shar0rz that do not get that compressing a movie will not give much gain ;)
<oxymoron> gzip, tar or something like that would work better :)
<apachelogger> file shar0rz that do not get that compressing flipping ISO images will not give much gain ;)
<apachelogger> silly file shar0rz
<oxymoron> I love KTorrent btw, best application ever :)
<oxymoron> and Amarok :D
<apachelogger> it is best when they distribute split rar files via bittorrent
<apachelogger> because you know
<apachelogger> torrent downloads each file individually
<oxymoron> yeah :P
<apachelogger> so if you make loads of small files
<apachelogger> it is going to be faster
<apachelogger> ;)
<oxymoron> WHy cannot gzip or tar split files like that?
<apachelogger> ...file shar0rz...
<apachelogger> oxymoron: it can
<apachelogger> just chop them up :P
<oxymoron> apachelogger: But then you cannot extract them all at once? :P
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: should i split kdebase into workspace, apps and runtime? or do i import them as a whole?
<apachelogger> just put them back together :P
<oxymoron> Btw, does anyone know if KSnapshot will be developed fruthermore and get more nice features like Gnomes?
<apachelogger> I very much doubt rar is doing anything else (maybe add a CRC to each chunk, which of course makes the chunks grow...)
<oxymoron> apachelogger: Hehe :P I hate that CRC, it make unraring fails many times and force me to use -kb option in terminal.
<apachelogger> Pp
<apachelogger> Oo
<apachelogger> eh
<apachelogger> CRC is there for a reason?
<oxymoron> But now I am using control in KTorrent which make KTorrent redownload broken files :D
<oxymoron> Yeah but CRC failures moslty doesnt affect movie file :P
<apachelogger> they do
<apachelogger> they just mostly do not do in a noticable manner
<apachelogger> also CRC corruption could also occur if someone tempered with the bitstream I suppose
<shadeslayer> hmm...
<apachelogger> like inject malicious code
 * shadeslayer goes with all in one
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: really your decision
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: all in one makes most sense IMHO
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: i see no point in splitting it up
<apachelogger> right
<oxymoron> apachelogger: I guess I shouldnt complain, after all I havent bought movies at all in my whole life :D
<apachelogger> lol
<oxymoron> apachelogger: My dad has bought some DVDs though. And I went to cinemas someitmes, if I know the movie is good :D
<apachelogger> as long as you buy software :P
<oxymoron> Uhm ... :D
<apachelogger> this is scareful
<apachelogger> Nightrose: option parsing and that sort of stuff is going to be messy
<oxymoron> I am thinking of pay for SPotify, but still to expensive. Its not regarding the money, them I have too much of. The problem is the worthyness of the service and I wont pay 99 SEK per month (4.99£ I think)
 * apachelogger ponders writing his own option parser class 
<oxymoron> I mostly become more willingly when they released native Spotify client on Linux.
<apachelogger> spotify is written in Qt is it not?
<oxymoron> apachelogger: Now it is, but not before I think.
<apachelogger> ...going premium and using the linux client directly supports Qt development...
<oxymoron> If it was like 39 or 49 SEK I would pay without doubt. There is one option unlimited version, but then I miss some features like play in my smartphone xD
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~neon/kdebase/trunk
<oxymoron> In the end theres about how worthy products and services is, and if the money is overcoming what you actually get :P I wont pay more than neccessary even if I can, that would hurt my feelings and going against how much I hate capitalism and materliasm.
<oxymoron> SO thats one reason I prefer Linux before Windows, its bttter and I can even get it for free :)
<oxymoron> Then I dont have to support greedy people which make me happy :D
<shadeslayer> hehe
<CIA-61> [ubuntu-sso] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100815070525-by0akxcasjnl1mcn * debian/ (changelog control) do not conflict ubuntu-sso-client
<shadeslayer> i just use it because i can show off cool desktop effects and i dont have to worry about viruses
<CIA-61> [ubuntu-sso] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100815070545-j29tfc4y8k86js2k * src/AuthHandler.cpp warning--
<shadeslayer> and the fact that i can actually fix something on my own
<oxymoron> shadeslayer: :D Its nice not have to worry about antivirus which make the computer itself blowup (Read Windows)
<shadeslayer> hehe
<apachelogger> last I checked my machine was a supreme virus pool
<oxymoron> I hate those freaking licenses everywhere which not work, they control my computer and updates all the time and bugger me.
<oxymoron> Norton itself is a freaking virus and integrate and importviruses through the core because its directinteract with the oS :D
<CIA-61> [ubuntu-sso] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100815070754-vstv1bkgv3jls0o1 * src/AccessToken.cpp warning++--
<oxymoron> Its better rely on the OS protection itself then use those freaking software antivurses :D
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: quick question, if someone were to implement a piece of software that used qt to access a webcam, will it work the same on windows/linux/mac ?
<oxymoron> You dont get upset if you dont know about it :D
<apachelogger> that is like arguing against condoms really
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: no
<apachelogger> I mean
<apachelogger> the software will work (depending on the code  of course)
<apachelogger> but the webcam access will not
<oxymoron> apachelogger: Haha :D Well condoms mostly not work anyway ... xD
<shadeslayer> thats my question 
<shadeslayer> the part about webcam access
<apachelogger> because there is no cross-platform library to access/manage/use/webcams
<shadeslayer> thought so :(
<oxymoron> apachelogger: Guess why we have so many mongolids in the world? :D
<apachelogger> if that one wrote a library for that though
<apachelogger> ...
 * oxymoron just want to say he would love see webcams implemented. The more options you have, the more free you feel, and isnt KDE about freedom :D
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: on second thought ... one could use libvlc
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: my thoughts exactly
<shadeslayer> :P
<apachelogger> that raises issue of its own though
<oxymoron> Even if you dont use a specific option it feels nice to know you can make a decision :)
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: such as?
<apachelogger> oxymoron: webcams are supported?
<shadeslayer> whee... 1 MB remaining 
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: restribution
<apachelogger> or rather rebuilding and redistribution
<shadeslayer> whut?!
<shadeslayer> hmm
<apachelogger> or on linux distribution in general
<oxymoron> apachelogger: Uhm depends in what meaning weyre talking about. DVcams doesnt work through Firewire cmopletly and then no IM Client support webcams totally.
<shadeslayer> you mean itll need building on every platform to check if it works
<apachelogger> also I dunno what license libvlc is
<apachelogger> oxymoron: kopete supports webcams
<oxymoron> apachelogger: But sure, Linux core found them and so on.
<apachelogger> and if you buy sensible hardware it will work with Linux
<valorie> oxymoron: condoms DO work
<valorie> if you use them
<oxymoron> apachelogger: It doesnt work with my DVCAM which is working like a webcam through USB and Firefire. Cannot make it work in Kopete, Skype or anything.
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: no, I mean you need to distribute a 3rd party library along your own app
<valorie> and you are a bit crazed if you don't
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: on mac and windows that is
<oxymoron> valorie: Rather if you use them correctly, which most people doesnt do xD
<shadeslayer> hmm
<valorie> how hard is it (har har) to use them correctly?
<oxymoron> valorie: I dont mind having a baby with my girl :D
<valorie> seriously
<valorie> as long as your girl feels the same
<oxymoron> valorie: Yes I am serious ;) And ask people why it is so freaking hard to not overproduce human beings.
<valorie> well, biology urges us to make babies
<valorie> that's why it's hard not to
<apachelogger> like rabbits we are children of mother nature
<oxymoron> valorie: Yeah she feels the same. Though its not optimal having a baby right now, though I am studying master of engineer and well weyre both quite young :P
<valorie> for sure
<apachelogger> and mother nature has made us flipping horny
<apachelogger> 24/7
<maco> valorie: speak for yourself :P
<oxymoron> apachelogger: Hahaha :D
<valorie> maco: I done had my babies
<valorie> :-)
<maco> rather offtopic for this channel isnt it?
<apachelogger> maco: you do not like the making?
 * apachelogger thought everyone liked the making part ^^
 * maco is an innocent catholic-school girl
<shadeslayer> oxymoron: your doing a MS? :D
<oxymoron> But nature doesnt force us to make more babies :P THen most parents treat their babies like its some kind of rightful right to have one evren if you dont take care of it.
 * apachelogger sees now
<oxymoron> shadeslayer: MS?
<valorie> I didn't want to let the "condoms don't work" go by.....
<shadeslayer> oxymoron: master of sciences 
<shadeslayer> not the other one :P
<maco> apachelogger: also, not everyone likes the making, in all seriousness.   http://asexuality.org
<oxymoron> shadeslayer: Not sure what that is in Sweidsh terms, but I think so :P
<apachelogger> maco: point taken
<apachelogger> everyone but asexual people like the making
<valorie> biology acts on all of us, regardless of our feelings
<shadeslayer> oxymoron: which branch?
<valorie> sneaky nature!
<oxymoron> apachelogger: I think most people like the pleasure no matter if its making or not :D
<shadeslayer> like whats your specialization 
<apachelogger> oxymoron: did you just compare me with a monkey? :O
<oxymoron> shadeslayer: Design and products development :) But studies yet and only 2/3 thrid year, so mostly theory.
<shadeslayer> kdesupport uploaded \o/ https://edge.launchpad.net/~neon/+archive/ppa/+builds?build_state=pending
<oxymoron> apachelogger: What? :S
<shadeslayer> oxymoron: ah ...
<shadeslayer> itll take 3 flippin hours to build :/
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: what does your dpkg -L ubuntuone-kde spit out?
<oxymoron> shadeslayer: But as a master of engineer it doesnt really matter hwat brahcn/area you take exam in, you can do almost whatever you like anyway.
<shadeslayer> aha
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: i dont have that package
<shadeslayer> and when i try to install :  ubuntuone-kde : Depends: libubuntuone-qt-api0 (= 0.0.0~alpha1+7-0ubuntu0~maverick0~ppa1) but it is not going to be installed
<apachelogger> ah right
<shadeslayer> and then  libubuntuone-qt-api0 : Depends: ubuntuone-client but it is not going to be installed
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: that explains why your icon is broken :P
<shadeslayer> otoh.. how did that meta package get removed ^_^
<apachelogger> it is not a meta package
<shadeslayer> it has stuff? ok.. :P
<apachelogger> it did get removed because of bogus package relation in ubuntu-sso-qt
<apachelogger> which I hope to have fixed just a couple of minutes ago
<apachelogger> not uploaded though
<shadeslayer> ok
<oxymoron> shadeslayer: I am not sure, but I would love designing boats in Carribean Sea if possible :D Or else I want to develop a new revolutionary transporting vehicle to replace cars and oil (Hopefully driven by air/water/garbage) and/or new battery technology :P But I have a lot more things I think I am able todo :P I am tired of this lazy and slow going development in the world.
<shadeslayer> oxymoron: yeah me too :P
<shadeslayer> but id rather do something in the computer networks industry
<oxymoron> shadeslayer: Companies just hold technology back with their freaking patent and licenses to earn more money in their greedy world :P
<shadeslayer> thats why i have Electronics and Comm. Engineering in my undergraduate course  :)
<shadeslayer> oxymoron: hehe 
<valorie> oxymoron, I want the car from Back To The Future 2
<valorie> the one that flies on garbage-fuel
 * apachelogger will become astronaut and run off to vulcan first chance he gets
<oxymoron> shadeslayer: I am uncertain if I want to work in the IT bransch, mostly boring works, deadlines, projects with incompetent people and so on :P
<shadeslayer> valorie: lol
<oxymoron> valorie: Haha yeah, wonder if possible to make one of those. I will bring that Delorian back to life :D
<valorie> the Delorian was classy
<apachelogger> oxymoron: people are never incompetent, there potential has merely not been unleashed
<oxymoron> valorie: Love that hovering they do in the end of the Back to the future two :D
<valorie> but .....Roads? Where we're going, we don't need roads
<valorie> that's the ticket
<oxymoron> apachelogger: Well most people show the incompent side and cannot release there potential because of the limitated world of greedyness :D
<oxymoron> valorie: Yes, feel like Star Wars with air "roads"? :D
<apachelogger> nope, the problem is that they get not encouraged
<valorie> would love to stop paving over the freaking planet
<oxymoron> valorie: I think its realistic, not impossible.
<apachelogger> which is exaclty what you are contributing to right now
<oxymoron> apachelogger: Yes, limited which make most people go lazy and comfortable.
<valorie> right, there would have to be lots of automatic pilot/air control
<valorie> also, a lot more of us should be riding bikes, etc.
<valorie> that never happens around here, because it's so unsafe
<apachelogger> how is riding a bike unsafe?
<apachelogger> do you have hunters shooting at cyclists? ^^
<valorie> no safe edges to the roads
<oxymoron> apachelogger: Well I cannot avoid saying the truth. I cannot encourage incompetence :P if people lift their fat ass and actually do good things I would encourage them.
<valorie> and car drivers who are antagonistic
<valorie> I do live out near woods, but usually no hunters
<oxymoron> valorie: In Sweden riding bike is unsafe because they drive so freaking fast and get killed by accidental collisions because of unfocused drivers xD
<apachelogger> oxymoron: if you blame it on incompetence how can you expect anyone to do anything?
<valorie> http://goo.gl/maps/015q
<oxymoron> I heard a lot of people being damaged for life in accidents with motorcycles
<valorie> although much of that woods will be cut down in the next few years for more houses
<valorie> LOTs more houses
<valorie> :(
<apachelogger> little boxes on the hill side, little boxes made out of ticky tacky...
<apachelogger> ^
<apachelogger> ^^
<oxymoron> apachelogger: They have to work it up and sharpen up of course. There is potential, but incompetence is because of the lazyness and manipulation from the world market and people in higher hierachys.
<apachelogger> dont blame it on others if you are not doing anything about it
<oxymoron> apachelogger: I have seen my brother for instance which is/was sharp as hell. THen he went out on the streets and got lazy and its quite sad :(
<oxymoron> apachelogger: I cannot change peoples mind, they have todo it themselves. Only thing I can do is to take care and work myself up, thats how I can contribute.
<apachelogger> that is a very selfish attitude I might say
<oxymoron> On my summerjob which I recently end this summer, I am one of the few percentage (Like 3% maybe) who work efficient on the warehouse. 
<oxymoron> apachelogger: I am done being dragged down by others, I cannot force people to make their move. I can only show the way.
<apachelogger> how are you showing the way by just doing your thing?
<oxymoron> apachelogger: I have been depressed several times in my life because of other people abandon, being lazy, doesnt do anything and just being dumb.
<oxymoron> apachelogger: By make other people look up to me and get inspirated ;)
<oxymoron> But then I am talk to people as well and help :)
<oxymoron> Its not that I ignore everything and everyone :P
<CIA-61> [ubuntu-sso] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100815073806-rafqfm24hau3g02i * README add README
<CIA-61> [ubuntu-sso] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100815073841-lsxl1xmw2u9rnfmv * AUTHORS add AUTHORS
<oxymoron> ANyway, I got to go and eat some breakfast :P Fun to talk to ya guys, cya later aligator :P
<shadeslayer> oxymoron: me too :P
<CIA-61> [ubuntu-sso] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100815074259-hypf6oqphdoz09bn * INSTALL add INSTALL
<apachelogger> http://paste.ubuntu.com/478267/
<apachelogger> Riddell: ubuntu-sso is done for the summer
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: your GSoC project completed ?
<apachelogger> only the auth part
<shadeslayer> and did you get all your $CASH ? :P
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> final eval is up
<shadeslayer> ah :)
<shadeslayer> whose your mentor?
<apachelogger> jr
<shadeslayer> oic
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GoogleSoC2010/Ideas << will that be valid for next year?
<CIA-61> [ubuntuone-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100815074842-xkf1mjkkrquaxkl2 * (NOTES.oauth TODO) remove oauth notes from TODO, update todo
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: valid in what sense?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: like suppose i want to do one of the projects next year, so are all of those projects taken up or some are left
<apachelogger> most of them are not being done as part of GSOC 
<apachelogger> that does not mean they will still be up next year
<shadeslayer> yes, the ones that have not been done
<shadeslayer> will those be still valid for GSoC ?
<CIA-61> [ubuntuone-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100815075104-47t73810q2rwj3b4 * AUTHORS AUTHORS++
<CIA-61> [ubuntuone-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100815075140-kp459b80gtf6s0l0 * INSTALL INSTALL++
<CIA-61> [ubuntuone-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100815075224-2zvnyqnhxj89r5mw * (NOTES.dolphin README) dolphin.txt becomes NOTES.dolphin
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: sure
<apachelogger> hm
<CIA-61> [ubuntuone-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100815075511-td6c4z6ivealgfcb * src/share/ContactSelector.cpp also allow contact groups
<CIA-61> [ubuntu-sso] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100815075814-92qe73b4k1429qcc * README add dependencies
<CIA-61> [ubuntuone-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100815075952-p3v7ioinwbnwsmxw * README add deps
<shadeslayer> libsrtp still needs to be moved to main :(
<CIA-61> [ubuntuone-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100815083512-oxjvrxy4jvb108ff * src/kcmodule/ (FolderModule.h WebModule.h) q_object macros
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: around?
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: can you change the text at http://imagebin.ca/view/y9N-1vl0.html to : http://paste.ubuntu.com/478299/
<shadeslayer> ( thats the patch ;) )
<Mamarok> hm, can I set this to invalid? Isn't the PPA maintainer supposed to fix his package instead? -> bug 618082
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 618082 in amarok (Ubuntu) "package amarok-utils (not installed) failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite '/usr/bin/amarokcollectionscanner', which is also in package amarok14 2:1.4.10-0ubuntu3~ppa4" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/618082
<Mamarok> it should not install in the same location IMO
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: does OOo work for you>?
<yofel> well, it should at least conflict with amarok-utils if that's the case, and since the package is from a PPA the bug is 'Invalid' right.
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: why do you ask? I don't use it daily so I didn't try.
<yofel> shadeslayer: well, it's still held back for me, but as it doesn't like my dark theme I've only used koffice since a while ago
<yofel> it does *open* at least, didn't test more ^^
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: I have 3.2.0 here, works like a charm
 * Mamarok considers switching to KOffice soon though
<Mamarok> I only stay for compatibility reasons with OOo so far, I need to edit and save Excel files often
<Mamarok> and that works for sure, not sure about Koffice
<shadeslayer> hmm
<shadeslayer> because.. it doesnt work on maverick
<shadeslayer> it starts but i cant open files
<shadeslayer> yofel: right now only kdelibs5-data is held back for me
<yofel> hm, I can open .doc and .odt fine in writer
<yofel> penoffice.org-writer:
<yofel>   Installed: 1:3.2.1~rc2-2ubuntu1
<yofel>   Candidate: 1:3.2.1-5ubuntu1
<shadeslayer> penoffice?
<shadeslayer> oh missing a o
<yofel> c&p error :/
<shadeslayer> amazing... i do not have that package
<shadeslayer> guess that explains alot
<shadeslayer> nor do i have openoffice.org-base :P
<yofel> ^^
<shadeslayer> freaky
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: around?
<shadeslayer> what are the deps of the neon ppa
<apachelogger> hai!
<apachelogger> I have no idea what you mean
<shadeslayer> the neon ppa
<shadeslayer> https://edge.launchpad.net/~neon/+archive/ppa/+packages
 * apachelogger really doesnt get how people can use IDEs
<shadeslayer> theres a button : Edit ppa deps
<shadeslayer> ( i cant find it since im not a admin in neon )
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: so?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: what are those deps
<apachelogger> additional repos that will be added to the sources.list of that PPA
<shadeslayer> like any extra ppa's added?
<apachelogger> aye
<shadeslayer> yep
<shadeslayer> which ones
<apachelogger> are you sure it is a good idea to have grantlee from the branch?
<shadeslayer> yofel: ^
<yofel> apachelogger: not sure, I didn't set it to daily yet, should I use a snapshot of the 1.0 branch instead?
<apachelogger> I think you should use the thing in the repo ^^
<yofel> well, that's build against the wrong qt version
<apachelogger> or on-demand-backport
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> good point
<apachelogger> yofel: in that case I would still build from a stable version/branch
<yofel> ok, an idea how I can get such a branch imported on LP?
<apachelogger> *shrug*
 * yofel goes searching
<shadeslayer> yofel: ask jelmer :P
<apachelogger> I am glad if I do not need to touch the lunchpad :P
<yofel> :D
<apachelogger> Nightrose: http://paste.ubuntu.com/478323/
<apachelogger> getting somewhere here
<Nightrose> apachelogger: \o/
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> p caller.parent.version.to_s
<apachelogger> something about this is fishy
<apachelogger> Nightrose: I think I overengineered \o/
<Nightrose> yay
<Nightrose> :P
 * apachelogger thinks that most of this junk is coming from limitations of the stock optparser of ruby :S
<JontheEchidna> shadeslayer: that text is inaccurate. The most recent version may not always be the most appropriate
<JontheEchidna> for example, the most recent version could cause dependency issues, so apt elects to keep the current version
<Riddell> gosh, I just got a Kubuntu help request e-mail from Matt Smith
<nigelb> Riddell: omg! Dr. Who? o.O
<Riddell> I expect so, very uncommon name that, hardly likely someone else would have the same name
<nigelb> wow wow wow
<nigelb> but there is http://twitter.com/mattstech though
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: oic
<shadeslayer> anyone running trunk KDE?
<Tm_T> me, I, this guy right here
<shadeslayer> Tm_T: hehe
<shadeslayer> Tm_T: ok ill contact you in a few mins :D
<Tm_T> roger
<shadeslayer> Tm_T: patch http://pastebin.com/DDi5PwDm
<shadeslayer> after building change values of folder view in its config file
<shadeslayer> and watch for changes :D
<Tm_T> shadeslayer: I don't use folderview, what that should do?
<shadeslayer> Tm_T: i cant find the config file myself :P
<shadeslayer> lemme grep .kde
<shadeslayer> Tm_T: .kde4/share/config/plasma-desktop-appletsrc
<Tm_T> yes?
<shadeslayer> change config values for m_customLabel
<shadeslayer> or pastebin me that file
<Tm_T> sorry, but I don't fully understand what you're after (:
<shadeslayer> Tm_T: http://community.kde.org/Plasma/Tasks#Plasmoids
<shadeslayer> Tm_T: please pastebin that file :)
<shadeslayer> youll need to add folder view first of course
<Tm_T> after or before applying the patch? (:)
<shadeslayer> apply patch > build and install > add folder view > pastebin file :P
<apachelogger> ulysses, shadeslayer: ubuntuone-kde should now be installable again
<shadeslayer> whee
<ulysses> \o/
 * ulysses have to go home to test
<Tm_T> apachelogger: in Lucid?
<apachelogger> no
<Tm_T> bah
 * shadeslayer installs
<ulysses> real men use development release only^^
<shadeslayer> yeah
<Tm_T> I'm not the only user here
<apachelogger> ubuntuone-share requires an akonadi view that is only available in 4.5
<apachelogger> + one would need an ever patched syncd anyway
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: installs, but i still dont have icon
<apachelogger> blame kpc or dolphin
<shadeslayer> kpc?
<apachelogger> kpixmapcache
<apachelogger> meh
<apachelogger> the design of this new release script of mine is just awesome, except for option parsing stuff
<apachelogger> that just does not go well with the dynamics
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: lol : http://imagebin.ca/view/v5QTFrB.html
<apachelogger> there
<apachelogger> not my fault
<shadeslayer> hah
<shadeslayer> clicking on it makes the ? icon appear
<shadeslayer> Tm_T: whut happened? 
<apachelogger> pfff
<apachelogger> what elese is there?
 * apachelogger dances with markey
<shadeslayer> lets see if it syncs :)
<shadeslayer> whee
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: kongrats, your app works :)
<shadeslayer> except for the icon bit
<shadeslayer> would be nice to have KDE icons tho
<Tm_T> shadeslayer: uno momento
<shadeslayer> ok :)
<Tm_T> shadeslayer: http://www.tm-travolta.net/traces/plasma-desktop-20100815-183835.kcrash
<shadeslayer> ouch
<shadeslayer> Tm_T: you changed the values and it crashed? :
<shadeslayer> #8  0x02ba4c27 in FolderView::configChanged (this=0x8689c60) at /home/kde4/src/KDE/kdebase/apps/plasma/applets/folderview/folderview.cpp:444 << hmm
<Tm_T> shadeslayer: I applied the patch and started with no ~/.kde
<shadeslayer> and it crashed on start up?
<Tm_T> yes
<shadeslayer> maybe it needs a condition to check if the config is actually there or not
<shadeslayer> Tm_T: does plasma come back up?
<Tm_T> no
<shadeslayer> :P
<shadeslayer> Tm_T: sorry i broke your plasma
<Tm_T> no you didn't, I simply reverted the patch
<shadeslayer> well thats another option ^_^
<apachelogger> what patch?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: ^^
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: plasma JJ patch : http://pastebin.com/DDi5PwDm
<shadeslayer> which causes http://www.tm-travolta.net/traces/plasma-desktop-20100815-183835.kcrash
<shadeslayer> and im yet to figure out how to fix it :P
<apachelogger> what is uiDisplay?
<shadeslayer>     Ui::folderviewDisplayConfig uiDisplay;
<apachelogger> you probably access something that is not there (config ui elements for example)
<shadeslayer> hmm
<shadeslayer> i do think so
<shadeslayer>     const QString label = uiDisplay.labelEdit->text();
<apachelogger> well that is defenitely where the crash happens ^^, so something is fishy about that labelEdit 
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: same thing works in another function, but that does not validate my pov :P
<apachelogger> it actually only supports my theory :P
<shadeslayer> yeah : http://pastebin.com/a48T18Qp << the whole file
<shadeslayer> line 805
<shadeslayer> means there should be something before that line to import my uiDisplay object
<apachelogger> uiDisplay is a designer ui file
<shadeslayer> yes
<apachelogger> that needs setupUi called or the stuff breaks
<shadeslayer> aha
<apachelogger> which is of course not an option in your function
<apachelogger> ...so I would rethink the use of that beasty...
<apachelogger> and whether it is necessary to access that stuff in there at all ^^
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: i have to check the label if its empty or not and reload it accordingly
<apachelogger> in that case you should probably first check some things
<shadeslayer> such as?
<shadeslayer> actually
<shadeslayer> that checks if the current label is same as m_customLabel
<shadeslayer> and then update m_customLabel accordingly
<apachelogger> label != m_customLabel
<apachelogger> I wonder if that makes all that much sense
<shadeslayer> i know... i didnt do a good job of explaining
<apachelogger> well, no
<shadeslayer> see  what im doing is reloading all values in configChanged
<apachelogger> I just wonder about the performance trade off here
<apachelogger> since in the worst case this will cause a qstrcompare and a qstrcopy
<apachelogger> anyhow
<apachelogger> needs some work
<apachelogger> on the right way it is though
<shadeslayer> thanks for the tip :)
<shadeslayer> Tm_T: poke
<shadeslayer> http://pastebin.com/NiPST2iA << new patch
<apachelogger> eclipse's search is very much full of crap
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: are you studying or working ?
<apachelogger> I am not exactly sure right now
<apachelogger> also I am not sure I understand the question
<shadeslayer> i mean.. are you a student or doing a job?
<shadeslayer> or both :P
<apachelogger> student
<shadeslayer> post graduation i presume?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: bachelor of science
<shadeslayer> ah.. im in Bachelor of Tech. :P
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: btw your free right? unlike other GSoC students rushing to complete their projects... 
<apachelogger> if one is rushing now, one has done something very wrong with the schedule :P
<apachelogger> IMHO
<shadeslayer> hehe
<shadeslayer> well theyre fixing some last minute bugs that are trivial
<apachelogger> supposedly I would do the same if someone would be reporting such things ^^
<apachelogger> instead I am writing IniConfig parsers ^^
<shadeslayer> for eg. on of my friends was working on skrooge dashboard, and at the last minute someone reported that theming didnt work
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: theres a command to find out reverse deps of packages right?
<shadeslayer> rdepends or something
<shadeslayer> nvm
<shadeslayer> yofel: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-check-package-dependencies-with-apt-rdepends-on-ubuntu.html
<apachelogger> there is also a scripty in devscripts for build-deps btw
<shadeslayer> whodepends ?
<shadeslayer> nope
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://pastebin.com/a48T18Qp : line 467 to 472, should be fine to update the widget right?
<shadeslayer> or more appropriately the variables preceding 471
 * apachelogger lols since he apparently just replicated the core functionallity of KDE's create_tarball.rb script in some 15 sloc
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: are you sure those line numbers are right?
<apachelogger> nvm
<apachelogger> wrong tab
<shadeslayer> :)
<shadeslayer> ever since i started this JJ, i have more than 7 tabs at any momen :P
<apachelogger> looks good
<shadeslayer> it got so bad at one time, that ever alternate tab was for project neon and the other one for plasma
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: awesome.. any other thing that you want me to fix?
<shadeslayer> ( in this particular function )
<shadeslayer>     m_alignToGrid         = cg.readEntry("alignToGrid", m_alignToGrid); can be moved up in that list as well
<apachelogger> strip them whitespaces :P
<apachelogger>     m_numTextLines        = cg.readEntry("numTextLines", m_numTextLines);
<shadeslayer> i thought that was the format ^_^
<apachelogger> well, it can be, but sure as hell not longer than the longest variable of a variable block
<apachelogger> and only in a variable block to begin with
<apachelogger> so
<apachelogger> foobar = 1;
<apachelogger> foo    = 2;
<apachelogger> is fine (depending on who you ask)
<apachelogger> but
<apachelogger> foobar       = 1;
<apachelogger> foo          = 2;
<apachelogger> is not
<apachelogger> also I personally do not like that sort of formating in large piles of software at all
<shadeslayer> oic
<apachelogger> if you need to rearanage stuff your vars get all messed up
<apachelogger> unless the block of variables never changes ;)
<shadeslayer> http://pastebin.com/w7HgrGwk 
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: need advice as to what should be done with new m_previewPlugins variable
<apachelogger> what is new about?
<shadeslayer> oh nvm
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: the spaces
<shadeslayer> i removed them :P
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: oh btw, rekonq now also has google suggestions
<shadeslayer> http://imagebin.ca/view/01OiwlV.html
<shadeslayer> uses konqueror search bar
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: kde uses true or 1 for passing boolean values ?
 * shadeslayer hazards a guess at true
<shadeslayer> AND
<shadeslayer> a big question
<shadeslayer> suppose i have a function emitting signals at the end, do i need to connect that or can i directly call that function
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: kde uses true unless there is reason not to use a bool (like when doing C in which case general C logic applies where 1 == true)
<shadeslayer> alright.. and my 2nd question ? :)
<shadeslayer> i guess your busy, will ask on #plasma
<rbelem> hey Riddell 
 * Quintasan is back
<slug> hi, i'm trying to install paraview, which depends on libqt4-assistant: Depends: libqt4-network (= 4:4.6.2-0ubuntu5) but 4:4.7.0~beta2-0ubuntu3~lucid1~ppa4 is to be installed
<slug> Depends: libqtcore4 (= 4:4.6.2-0ubuntu5) but 4:4.7.0~beta2-0ubuntu3~lucid1~ppa4 is to be installed
<slug> i recently installed kde 4.5 from the ppa.
<slug> ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports i mean
<slug> i can always go back i guess, but i'm wondering if maverick will have the same issue?
<rbelem> Riddell, ScottK, apachelogger, I uploaded the first kubuntu-mobile-default-settings to revu. Can you take a look? http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/kubuntu-mobile-default-settings 
<rbelem> :-)
<oxymoron> shadeslayer: Anything new regarding rekonw ppa yet? :P
<shadeslayer> oh noes... see you didnt remind me :D
<shadeslayer> oxymoron: ok i have 15 mins
<shadeslayer> distro + rekonq version
<oxymoron> shadeslayer: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/rekonq but Lucid doesnt have 0.5, only maverick? :S
<shadeslayer> ohhhhh
<shadeslayer> you want rekonq in official ppa?
<shadeslayer> i mean
<shadeslayer> official archives
<shadeslayer> cant be done
<oxymoron> shadeslayer: WHy not?
<shadeslayer> oxymoron: because we dont have kde 4.5 in archives
<rbelem> brb
<oxymoron> shadeslayer: Is Rekonq 0.5 dependent of KDE 4.5? :S
<shadeslayer> yes
<shadeslayer> oxymoron: i can upload to ppa
<oxymoron> shadeslayer: Aha I see ... Well I guess I wait for MAverick then :P
<jjesse> is 4.5 what i get w/ maverick?
<shadeslayer> jjesse: yes
<oxymoron> shadeslayer: Not neccessary, I use daily ppa instead.
<oxymoron> shadeslayer: https://launchpad.net/~rekonq/+archive/rekonq-daily
<shadeslayer> oxymoron: alright, but thats under heavy neglect from me and bulldog right now ^_^
<shadeslayer> ill trigger a build hold on
<oxymoron> shadeslayer: Doesnt use it very much anyway :P Isnt as stable as Firefox yet. But when it is, then I will abandon Firefox.
<oxymoron> Most problems is because of buggy Webkit engine.
<oxymoron> Gecko Engine is today most stable IMO :P
<shadeslayer> im in favour of webkit 
<shadeslayer> oxymoron: sorry cant do anything, lp is going beserk
<shadeslayer> Sorry, something just went wrong in Launchpad. :P
<oxymoron> hehe :P
<oxymoron> Np
<shadeslayer> will try tmmrw from college
<oxymoron> THanks for trying :)
<shadeslayer> oxymoron: right now project neon and some other JJ's are at a priority :)
<oxymoron> shadeslayer: Btw may I ask, IF I should contribute somewhere on software market, where is the absolute best place to start with best developers and serious projects making differences? :P
<shadeslayer> oxymoron: you should first of all know basic C++
<oxymoron> shadeslayer: Yeah, well Rekonq isnt that important right now anyway.
<shadeslayer> that is a must
<oxymoron> shadeslayer: I know basic C++, Python, Java so ...
<oxymoron> It was awhile though xD
<shadeslayer> oxymoron: you can compile 0.5 on 4.5 if you have kde 4.5 :P
<shadeslayer> oxymoron: then find a JJ with kde people
<oxymoron> shadeslayer: JJ?
<shadeslayer> or with a project that you really like
<jjesse> junior job
<shadeslayer> yep
<jjesse> i now just about that
<oxymoron> shadeslayer: Is KDE the most serious project on the whole market right now?
<shadeslayer> oxymoron: for eg. i just finished this patch  http://pastebin.com/3xG6vW7Y
<oxymoron> I want to contribute on some project which matter A LOT for people using it.
<shadeslayer> oxymoron: it has alot of interesting stuff :D
<shadeslayer> hmm
<oxymoron> shadeslayer: Nice, doesnt look to hard learning code in that way :)
<oxymoron> But most of all I want a interesting project which attract me.
<shadeslayer> oxymoron: find a project you think is going to make it big soonish > mail a request to their ML  asking for a JJ > Voila!
<oxymoron> shadeslayer: When I enter the project it will go big :D
<shadeslayer> hehe...
<shadeslayer> ok im off to sleep.. its 12 AM :P
<shadeslayer> and ive only slept 4 hours since yesterday :D
<oxymoron> Hmm maybe a free Linux Spotify client :P
<oxymoron> shadeslayer: Hehe :P
<jjesse> you can always do documentation :)
<shadeslayer> Riddell: please promote libsrtp to main :)
<shadeslayer> kdenetwork is ftbfs due to that
<oxymoron> jjesse: Yeah if I want to kill myself :D
<jjesse> hey its not that bad
<shadeslayer> oxymoron: dude.. i did docs for rekonq
<shadeslayer> you get to learn XML :P
<shadeslayer> and like jjesse said.. its not that bad 
<jjesse> or you can just send me the changes and i'll get them applied
<oxymoron> shadeslayer: I have all programming skills, I mostly need to learn QT structure and how people working on these projects
<shadeslayer> oxymoron: usually IRC or ML's
<oxymoron> I barely want to document my own framework ... why would I document something else? :P
<xelister> hi, please review this patch and SRU it:
<xelister> +	 if (!(leftActiveTab < leftTabTypes.size())) { leftActiveTab=0; } // fix bug LP: #481198
<xelister> fixes Krusader medium bug (always crash on startup)
<shadeslayer> bug 481198
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 481198 in krusader (Ubuntu) "Krusader always crash on start after todays upgrade of system (ubuntu 9.10)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/481198
<xelister> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/53767856/krusader_2.0.0-1ubuntu4.debdiff
<shadeslayer> xelister: ok thats a wrong debdiff
<shadeslayer> xelister: you need to put in a patch in debian/patches/foo.patch
<shadeslayer> and not actually modify the actual file
<shadeslayer> also, please forward to upstream
<xelister> huh
<xelister> can anyone of you do that?
<xelister> its 2 line patch to fix medium prio bug.  (and Im out of time currently)
<shadeslayer> im off to sleep as well
<shadeslayer> xelister: can you come back again tommorow ?
<shadeslayer> *tomorrow
<xelister> perhaps, depends.  :)
<xelister> never mind it seems to anyway work correctly on maveric, perhaps fixed upstream. shadeslayer
<shadeslayer> could be :)
<yofel> shadeslayer: forwarding not needed, fixed in 2.2.0-beta1 in maverick
<shadeslayer> yofel: yeah xelister just confirmed it works
<amichair> shadeslayer: did u find where software-properties-kde broke?
<yofel> what was the screen height that triggers plasma-netbook again?
<apachelogger> I propose that someone makes a movie about me
<apachelogger> any takers?
<yofel> not me, but get me a ticket so I can watch it :P
<rbelem> lol
<yofel> I have stuff in systemsettings/lost_and_found, what should I report that against? http://imagebin.ca/view/MpIijig7.html
<jussi> apachelogger: go find Rexbron.
<apachelogger> not found
<apachelogger> o/o/o/o/o/
<apachelogger> \o\o\o\o\o
<debfx> yofel: i'll fix it
<yofel> thanks :)
<debfx> apachelogger: do you have time to sponsor those kcm category fixes?
#kubuntu-devel 2011-08-08
<bambee> morning
<Quintasan> yofel: kde-workspace_4.7.0-0ubuntu3~natty1~ppa4 uploaded, that should probably fix the taskbar launcher stuff
<yofel> anyone tried to package digikam 2.0 yet?
<debfx> yofel: don't think so
<debfx> yofel: do you have time to file MIRs for prison and qrencode before FF?
<yofel> debfx: I'm just trying to file the ITP for prison. The network is horrible here -.- but when I'm done with that I can do them.
<yofel> I'll look at digikam later then
<skfin> Thank you canonical
<skfin> We run out of Kubuntu 11.04 cds at assembly computer festival
<skfin> 75 Ubuntu CDs left over...
<skfin> "You cant adjust the default mix"
<skfin> Many asked kubuntu cds after those run out
<yofel> :D
<skfin> Sadly we had to say that we dont have those anymore
<skfin> Actually there was more interest on Ubuntu 10.04 than 11.04
<skfin> People have heard from unity
<skfin> Very sad that LoCos cant adjust the default cd mix
<yofel> at least you had some, here in berlin only the gnome and opensuse folks had cds to distribute
<skfin> But...Kubuntu was more popular than Ubuntu, enjoy your success!
<skfin> You really deserve it.
<skfin> Now I have 75 Ubuntu CDs at home, what should I do with those ?
<skfin> :D
<tsimpson> shiny new coasters? ;)
<tsimpson> or frisbees
<tsimpson> or stick them together and make a disco-ball, lots of fun to have with unused CDs :)
<Tm_Tr> I haz no ibook anymoar
<Tm_Tr> skfin: alt
<Tm_Tr> so, from >7 computers in this apartment, only one and a half are usable anymore
<yofel> "a half" o.O
<Tm_Tr> a half as in it has functioning parts, just aren't all installed
<Tm_T> and it's in overall half of a modern computer
<yofel> bah, digikam 2 ships libkface internally that has a hard dependency on opencv which is in universe
<yofel> debfx: I never filed a mir so far, so does bug 822701 look right?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 822701 in qrencode (Ubuntu) "[MIR] qrencode" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/822701
<ScottK> yofel: We need to use the system libkface.
<yofel> ScottK: we have no system libkface
<ScottK> IIRC Digikam embedded multiple KDE graphics libs and we need to teach it to use ours.
<yofel> (yet)
<ScottK> yofel: OK.  Nevermind on that one then.
<yofel> but true of kexiv etc.
<ScottK> yofel and debfx: Just accepted the prison binaries.
<debfx> yofel: the MIR looks good
<KRF> hey guys. installed the kde 4.7 ppa for 11.04 yesterday. my task panel is behaving weirdly, it blinks randomly even though the application did not fire an event. is that known? didnt find a bug report about that yet.
<yofel> KRF: not really, but that sounds something for bugs.kde.org
<yofel> *sounds like something
<ScottK> Could be X/video driver related too.
<KRF> ouch, really?
<ScottK> KRF: Does it still do it if display effects are disabled?
<yofel> as I understood it only the app he's using flashes, not the whole panel
<ScottK> That can be X.
<ScottK> In Maverick only Chromium would flash/tear for me.  ~all other apps were fine.
<KRF> ScottK: yep, still blinks randomly
<ScottK> (just as an example)
<KRF> not that random, but without obvious cause...
<ScottK> KRF: OK.  I think bugs.kde.org is probably the best place then.
<KRF> sure, just wondering why noone else reported a bug like this. if it's X related, that might be the cause.
<KRF> ScottK: looks like you are really right, some guy (that experienced the same bug) just checked and downgraded his nvidia drivers. looks like the issue is solved when using the non-ppa nvidia drivers.
<KRF> so, 280.x woes, 270.x seems to work.
<ScottK> Ah.  There you go.  It's hard to know what weirdness X can cause.
<ScottK> Glad it worked out.
<KRF> yep, never thought that would be the issue...
<apachelogger> ScottK: oh, do we have a more recent youbuntoo setup on those yet?
<apachelogger> prolly won't get to fix the ices before next week though.
<ScottK> apachelogger: No, but the oneiric chroot works on the old base system.
<ScottK> Hopefully icecc gets sync'ed and it's all good.
<apachelogger> kk
<ScottK> Is there anyone around that can check if the torrents for the Kubuntu Alpha 3 images are still working?
<ScottK> ryanakca: The powerpc Kubuntu Desktop image has been added to the released images for Alpha 3.  I was wondering if you could add an update: at the bottom of the release announcement to mention this (be sure to point people to the tech overview for warnings about the limited amount of testing it got).
<ryanakca> ScottK: Sure
<ScottK> Thanks.
<ScottK> Tm_T: ^^^
<Tm_T> yay
<Tm_T> ScottK: 1530.23 < Tm_Tr> I haz no ibook anymoar
<Tm_T> to be more precise, ibook has no power
<ScottK> Tm_T: Fixable or it's dead and gone forever?
<ScottK> In any case your testing let us release the image.
<Tm_T> ScottK: fixable if I find replacement part
<ScottK> Good luck on that.
<Tm_T> or make my own
<Tm_T> power plug has been barely functional for a year, now it stopped working entirely
<ScottK> ebay is often a good source for such things.
<Tm_T> pin in the center has just crumbled into pieces, so there's no contact left
<ScottK> That is going to make it tough.
<Tm_T> I'm going to try to replace the plug, if that doesn't work then I need to find entire power supply
<ryanakca> ScottK: D'you have a link to said tech overview?
<ScottK> Isn't there one in the announcement already?
<ScottK> ryanakca: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/OneiricOcelot/Alpha3/Kubuntu
<ryanakca> ScottK: Ah, yes, that one. I thought you meant there was a ppc-specific one out there
<ScottK> Ah.  No.  Just added a note to that one.
<ScottK> You might want to add an anchor to the PPC note and link directly to it if you are feeling like being fancy.
<ryanakca> ScottK: Done
<ScottK> ryanakca: Thanks.
<Quintasan> ScottK: Are KDs eligible for DMB?
<ScottK> Quintasan: Yes.
<ScottK> AFAIK anyway.
<ScottK> The only Kubuntu person who's been on the DMB was also core-dev.
<nigelb> sarah?
<ScottK> No, nixternal.
<nigelb> ah
<Quintasan> ScottK: Oh, neat. Not that I'm applying though
<nigelb> Quintasan: s/applying/applying yet/g 
<nigelb> ;)
<Quintasan> nigelb: :D
<Quintasan> Well, core-dev would be next stop for me
<Quintasan> However I might want to ask apachelogger what to do before applying
<Quintasan> ScottK: What KDE release will oneiric have?
<ScottK> 4.7.1 or 2.
<ScottK> Depends on when 4.7.2 comes out.
<Quintasan> I see. Well, I'll pay some attention to testing those since I was wondering how on Earth a bug that was reported in 4.5.90 didn't get fixed in 4.7 yet
<ScottK> Quite easily.
<ScottK> A friend of mine that has resisted all attempts to get him to move past KDE3 was suprised to find a bug that was file in 3.5.7 or so finally did get fixed in KDE 4.4.
<Quintasan> Ahh, KDE3 was a fine piece of software but IMO it was a good decision to ditch it and do something from scratch
<ScottK> Generally I agree.
<ScottK> I'm not yet convinced Akonadi was a good idea.
<Quintasan> :D
<ScottK> Between that and Nepomuk it kills low RAM systems.
<Quintasan> Well, I never understood what the hell did they want to achieve with Akonadi so I'm not voicing any opinion on that
<Quintasan> + I'm not using KMail
<ScottK> Kmail is one of the main things that got me using KDE.
<ScottK> It looks like, in round numbers, kmail + needed support RAM doubled KDE3 to KDE4 and then doubled again KDE4 to KDE4 + Akonadi.
<Quintasan> I think this means that either the code is shit or you have too much mail ScottK :)
<Quintasan> yofel: dh $@ --parallel --with kde --dbg-package=kde-config-telepathy-accounts-dbg
<ScottK> I think efficiency wasn't a priority.
<Quintasan> yofel: That apparently depracates override_dh_strip for most of our uses :P
<Quintasan> ScottK: Isn't that the "defective by design" type of software?
<bambee> evening
<Quintasan> bambee: \o
<bambee> Quintasan: yo!
<bambee> what are the news from DS ?
 * Quintasan shrugs
<Quintasan> I have no idea. I'm swamped with work since I have family from France coming to visit me
<ScottK> Quintasan: We'll see how it works out.
<Quintasan> ScottK: I hope it will work nicely at some point in time
<bambee> Quintasan: oh you've family in france? :)
<Quintasan> bambee: Yes, IIRC they are from Carpentras
<bambee> Quintasan: I don't know Capentras, is there a known city near to capentras?
<bambee> carpentras*
<Quintasan> bambee: Orange?
<Quintasan> or Marseille is ~1h from there IIRC
<bambee> omg... facebook is a nightmare for low connections :\
<Daskreech> s/for low connections//
<cyphermox> howdy.
<cyphermox> ScottK: I'm pinging you because you appear to be the last who touched ntrack. any issues with updating ntrack to 014, which would allow it to be built against libnl3?
<ScottK> cyphermox: I'd ask asac.  I touched it to fix a specific bug.  I don't have a general interest in the package.
<cyphermox> ScottK: ok.  he suggested the update I was just wondering if you had an idea how tightly integrated it is in kde. It appears to be a depends on kde-runtime, and I'd like to avoid breaking that :)
<ScottK> Just a moment.
<cyphermox> it doesn't look too crazy
<ScottK> cyphermox: Can you put it in a PPA so we can test it.
<cyphermox> ScottK: sure
<ScottK> cyphermox: Once you've got it built, then please rebuild kde-runtime against it.
<ScottK> I'll be glad to test.
<cyphermox> sure, I'll put that in the PPA with it. will be a few minutes I'm fixing the snapshot
<ScottK> Thanks.
<ScottK> Just uploaded oxygen-gtk to the archive.
<ScottK> It'll have to wait in line for AA review in New though.
<debfx> I though we already have oxygen-gtk in the archive
<debfx> as gtk2-engines-oxygen
<debfx> ScottK: ^
<ScottK> Sigh.
<ScottK> I thought it was different.  I'll check.
<ScottK> debfx: You're right.  Thanks.
<ScottK> Rejected then.
<ScottK> New version available though ...
<sheytan> hey
<sheytan> no amarok  pkg for natty yet?
<blueyed> Why is it that starting amarok makes the sound stutter? Even from the last.fm app running in parallel (which works OK with amarok not running)? This is on a natty kubuntu.
<yofel> sheytan: nobody got to do it, I'll look at it before going to bed
<sheytan> yofel cool, thanks :)
<charlie-tca> why are today's updates for Xubuntu installing new packages, looks like a lot of kubuntu?
<charlie-tca> Is there a reason I want all these kde packages? http://paste.ubuntu.com/661402/
<yofel> o.O
<yofel> need to go, bb in ~30m
<micahg> charlie-tca: probably due to the apt changes, some packages probably need to be retried
<debfx> looks like apt figured out that kde supersedes xfce ;)
<charlie-tca> oh, thanks :)
<micahg> debfx: actually, more like kubuntu supersedes ubuntu 
<debfx> even better :P
<charlie-tca> +1
<debfx> charlie-tca: running aptitude -D full-upgrade tells you why it wants to install new packages
<seawolf> after the last upgrade of kde 4.7,on kubuntu 11.04,the networkmanager is broken http://imagebin.org/167000
<yofel> debfx: I'm not a d-bus expert, why isn't this installed in amarok? http://paste.kde.org/107551
<yofel> seawolf: I'll fix it
<yofel> Quintasan_: you can't do a staight backport of oneiric kde-workspace for natty. You need to install the NM solid libs again
<yofel> I put a natty backport of amarok into ninjas. Can someone tell that so we can put that into backports? I've got no bandwidth here :/
<yofel> seawolf: should be fixed
 * yofel goes to bed, good night
<seawolf> ok thank yofel good night :)
<rbelem> apachelogger, ping
#kubuntu-devel 2011-08-09
<apachelogger> rbelem: sort of pong
<rbelem> apachelogger, :-D
<rbelem> apachelogger, how was you flight?
<apachelogger> Quintasan_: before core-dev you should touch more packages than kubuntu ones :P
<apachelogger> also you should get brushed up on all the techy wacky stuff, the interview is quite horrible
<apachelogger> rbelem: short and pointless
<nigelb> DS over?
<rbelem> apachelogger, :-)
<apachelogger> nigelb: no
 * apachelogger is still not quite sure he should go to the kde e.v. general assembly
<rbelem> apachelogger, do you had chance to take a look on those branches?
<apachelogger> nope
<apachelogger> didnt read mails for like 3 days
<rbelem> apachelogger, np ;-)
<apachelogger> rbelem: did you see dragon player 3?
<rbelem> apachelogger, yup :-D
<rbelem> apachelogger, awesome
<apachelogger> groovy :D
<debfx> yofel: we can't install org.freedesktop.MediaPlayer*.xml because there are other players which implement the MPRIS stadard as well
<felimwhiteley> hi folks
 * felimwhiteley been suffering serious issue since 4.7 upgrade
<felimwhiteley> not sure if there is any major known issues with akonadi? Mine is eating all processor up and seems to complain of corruption.. lseems very related to 4.7ppa upgrade.. can't say for certain but it does look realted
<felimwhiteley> if I don't disable akonadi the whole desktop is compeltely unusable
<Tm_T> launchpad spamming?
<debfx> oh dear
<debfx> we need to unsubscribe kubuntu-members from our branches
<skfin> Tm_T: alt?
<Tm_T> skfin: altparty
<skfin> Okay...if someone is going there
<Quintasan_> what the hell
 * Quintasan_ got 20+ emails about merges
<jemparing> quitasan: izzit spam? coz i got too in my mailbox
<Quintasan> no idea
<Quintasan> I just opened my inbox and poof
<yofel> someone cleaned the moderation queue I think
<Quintasan> 20 emails from LP about merges
<Quintasan> lol
<Quintasan> crap and batteryy is dying
<Quintasan> what a stupid phone
<Quintasan> I open it and it shows 46%
<Quintasan> 2g transmission on and bam, goes down to 15%
<Quintasan> and then mumbles its less than 5%
 * Quintasan demands less features and moar battery
<ScottK> felimwhiteley: I've not heard of any similar reports related to 4.7.  There is an open ntrack bug where libntrack will sometimes cause a process to take 100% CPU and you have to kill the process.
<Quintasan> yofel: You gotta explain this NM mess to me later when I get back home
<ScottK> Maybe it's related to that.  
<yofel> Quintasan: rather easiy, kde-workspace ships solid for NM 0.8. We have 0.9 in oneiric so the solid stuff doesn't build but the plasma widget ships it's own solid lib instead.
<Quintasan> ScottK: Do you recall your Droid's battery capacity?
<ScottK> Quintasan: "Not very much"
<Quintasan> That's quite descriptive. And I though it's only me who gets battery made out of wood
<felimwhiteley> ScottK: no it's the 4 or 5 akonadi_[contact...etc] processes that each hog 25-40%
<Quintasan> yofel: so backporting workspace to natty shouldnt pose any problems, should it?
<Quintasan> felimwhiteley: IIRC akonadi uses ntrack
<felimwhiteley> maybe I really do have corruption.. is there an akondi check.. I struggle finding info on it
<ScottK> felimwhiteley: No idea then.
 * felimwhiteley is a bit clueless with akonadi tbh
 * Quintasan pats felimwhiteley
<ScottK> Join the club.
<Quintasan> You are not the only one ;)
<yofel> Quintasan: well, the solid stuff doesn't build in O, but does in N and natty plasma widget DOESN'T ship it's own solid lib
<felimwhiteley> lol
<yofel> os if you do a straigth backport without fixing install files you have no NM solid backend
<yofel> s/os/so/
<kubotu> yofel meant: "so if you do a straigth backport without fixing install files you have no NM solid backend"
<ScottK> Quintasan: My droid is a year and a half old and the not so great battery capacity that I started with is not what it once was.
<Quintasan> derp
<ScottK> And if you don't have a solid back end it's hard to sit properly.
<Quintasan> yofel: so that's how I broke nm in ~ppa5 upload?
<yofel> yep
<Quintasan> grr
 * yofel is starting to get a headache from looking at digikam linking errors...
<ScottK> yofel: Don't panic about digikam.  If it's not ready by Thursday, I'll give an FFe for it as long as it's soon.  I'd rather have it right than now (fsvo right and now).
<yofel> sure, I probably won't finish this in time, seems like it'll need a MIR for openvc too unless I try to rip libkface out
<yofel> oh, and kipi-plugins is inside digikam too as additional crazyness
<ScottK> Sigh.
<dslogger> yofel: did ye push a nu amarok yet?
<yofel> dslogger: amarok is in backports
<dslogger> swell
<dslogger> yofel++
<dslogger> ScottK: yofel is jolly useful I might say
<yofel> ^^
<ScottK> dslogger: Definitely.
<Quintasan> Gah, Back.
<ScottK> In case there was confusion the sigh was at digikam upstream, not yofel.
<Quintasan> It's damn hot outside and it's raining at the same time
 * yofel is pretty happy
<yofel> we finally got a wired connection here :D
<Quintasan> ...
<Quintasan> and back to cleaning the house :S
<Quintasan> bbl
<ScottK> yofel: Since digikam didn't conveniently release a new kipi-plugins you might mail them and ask if we are expected to ship the embedded one as our new system kipi-plugins.  Be forwarned they don't seem very distro friendly.
<yofel> ScottK: will do
<ScottK> Good luck.
<nigelb> r'
<yofel> grrrr, I don't get this
<yofel> /usr/bin/ld: /usr/lib/libgphoto2.so: undefined reference to symbol 'gp_port_free'
<yofel> /usr/bin/ld: note: 'gp_port_free' is defined in DSO /usr/lib/libgphoto2_port.so so try adding it to the linker command line
<yofel> /usr/lib/libgphoto2_port.so: could not read symbols: Invalid operation
<yofel> it links with:
<yofel> -L/usr/lib -lgphoto2_port -L/usr/lib -lgphoto2 -lgphoto2_port
<yofel> o.O?
<ScottK> Might be an ordering issue.
<yofel> bah, someone else that icecc 0.9.7-1 still errors out on liblto_plugin.so?
<yofel> s/?/for?/
<cyphermox> ScottK: to get back to ntrack/kde-runtime; I've uploaded both to https://launchpad.net/~mathieu-tl/+archive/kubuntu-dev ; will be done publishing any time now
<ScottK> Anyone on Oneiric can test ^^^?
<ScottK> (my oneiric box has no networking at the moment due to an install failure for Alpha 3)
<cyphermox> I'll be installing a kubuntu box with the daily image shortly, but I'll need pointers to know exactly what to test
<ScottK> If it fails badly and you're on a network, you'll know...
<cyphermox> guess so, I was expecting that it would be a little bit more subtle
<ScottK> It might.
<ScottK> the current issue I'm seeing is Natty is a once per few  days some newtwork using process will take 100% CPU and not give it back.
<dslogger> yofel: ping 
<dslogger> yofel: you make a tomahawk package
<dslogger> like right now
<dslogger> or muesli will give yer a beatin
<dslogger> find him in #tomahawk
<yofel> huh?
<yofel> well, I can take a look at it...
<CIA-52> [kde-workspace] Philip Muškovac * 543 * debian/ (changelog patches/kubuntu_03_kdewallpapers_install.diff) make the default wallpapers install button install kde-wallpapers as well
<ScottK> yofel: Make sure you're working with an up to date workspace.  I uploaded it last night.
<yofel> I used ubuntu4 as base, this needs a review anyway
<yofel> https://code.launchpad.net/~yofel/kubuntu-packaging/kde-workspace_install-workspace-wallpapers-too/+merge/70924 someone look at it please. So far IT BUILDS™
<yofel> since qapt-batch crashes in oneiric I can't really test it
<CIA-52> [kde-workspace] Philip Muškovac * 544 * debian/patches/kubuntu_03_kdewallpapers_install.diff Fix cout syntax
<yofel> debfx: fixed, thanks
<dslogger> Blizzz: pingggggggg
<dslogger> pinnngggggg
<dslogger> yofel: are you not islanding?
<yofel> Dslogger: i just arrived
<dslogger> yofel: we are not attending
<dslogger> its like 50 minutes away from our apartment
<yofel> take the s-bahn ?
<yofel> Well, + bus
<dslogger> yofel: still 50 minutes
<bambee> evening
<ScottK> bambee: Back ashore?
<bambee> ScottK: yeah until tomorrow :)
<ScottK> bambee: OK.  How's it going?
<bambee> ScottK: really fine, except I got seasick today lol 
<ScottK> Make sure you get good drugs for tomorrow then.
<bambee> ScottK: no drugs needed, just sleep and water for me (I sleep a lot when I am sick :P)
<ScottK> Right, but as a preventative.
<bambee> the weather is better tomorrow, today it was bad... the sea was very agitated
<bambee> ScottK: I've drugs if I'm really sick :)
<ScottK> IME prevention works way better than the cure for sea sickness.
<bambee> right
<Quintasan_> Y U NO DETECT ME SECOND SCRREN
#kubuntu-devel 2011-08-10
<alvin> I'm sorry for asking a support question here, but it is about the new KDE 4.7, and I fear not many users will have experience with the situation. Also, i'm looking for an answer within 2 hours because then my swap will be filled and the biggest process will be killed. I'm currently fetching a large volume of mails from a Kolab server. If I look in the various folders in Kontact, the mails are switching around between folders. It
<alvin>  looks like they are being randomly distributed. Some mails are in the folders where I previously put them, but some are in totally different folders. Mails from the 'sent' folder are now in folders where I keep mailinglists. Private mails are mixed with company mails,... The folders are still there, but it's a chaos. The question is now: If this process is interrupted, and I connect to the server later (after a reboot), will the
<alvin>  mails be distributed correctly, or will they actually be moved randomly? I'll be running out of system resources in about 2 or 3 hours. What will happen if akonadi_nepomuk_feeder is killed?
<yofel> alvin: I have no idea what will happen at the end, please do file a bug upstream about the abnormal memory usage though
 * yofel was looking for clucene for tamahawk.
<yofel> interesting lib naming...
<yofel> or rather versioning
<yofel> 6311477    0 lrwxrwxrwx 1 yofel yofel   20 2011-08-10 14:28 libclucene-core.so -> libclucene-core.so.1
<yofel> 6311476    0 lrwxrwxrwx 1 yofel yofel   26 2011-08-10 14:28 libclucene-core.so.1 -> libclucene-core.so.2.3.3.4
<yofel> 6311475  11M -rwxrwxr-x 1 yofel yofel  11M 2011-08-10 14:28 libclucene-core.so.2.3.3.4
<alvin> yofel: I'm thinking about creating a large swapfile, mount it and see it through. Will file a bug report later.
<yofel> dslogger: can you subscribe kubuntu-bugs to the prison package? Michal Terry was just commenting on that on the prison MIR
<yofel> *Michael
<Quintasan> yofel: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kubuntu-bugs/2011-August/thread.html
<Quintasan> Are you tracking that?
<cyphermox> ScottK: fyi, in case you didn't see them: I sent two merge requests, for ntrack and kde-runtime; my testing seemed to show no ill effects from the ntrack update
<ScottK> What's the needed change in kde-runtime?
<cyphermox> nothing, just a rebuild, as you suggested
<cyphermox> in fact, I' m not sure even that is absolutely required
<cyphermox> it was just a "status report", so you know how the testing went since I pinged you about it initially
<yofel> Quintasan: I am subscribed to kubuntu-bugs, yes
<Quintasan> yofel: You are SUBSCRIBED to that?!
<yofel> Yes I am, the mails get filtered into their own folder though
<Quintasan> @_@
 * Quintasan goes to driving license course
<Quintasan> I couldn't handle that much mail I guess
<yofel> well, it's not like I read every single one of them...
<alvin> What mail client can handle that?
<ScottK> cyphermox: If the soname in libntrack didn't change, it shouldn't need rebuild.
<ScottK> I've no objections if you update then.
<Riddell> Desktop Summit blog http://blogs.kde.org/node/4466 , good looking people at the bottom, shame nobody took a video of our excellent karaoke
<shadeslayer> Riddell: i think someone took our pics when we were on the stage
<ScottK> Riddell: With your upstream hat on https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=278857 could really use a look after you get home.
<ubottu> KDE bug 278857 in general "Printer applet crashed at login" [Crash,Unconfirmed]
<ScottK> It's starting to pile up dupes.
<Riddell> ScottK: strangely I can't reproduce it in natty with 4.7
<ScottK> Riddell: When it happened to me it was on oneiric.
 * yofel adds some votes
<Riddell> yeah, which suggests it's something to do with the gcc or the python version in oneiric
<Riddell> rather than pykde alone, which would be the obvious candidate
<ScottK> Riddell: Maybe you could grab barry and make him fix it.
<Riddell> or dbus, there's a bunch of dbus in that backtrace
<Riddell> at least it's not just ubuntu, that report's from fedora
<Riddell> talking about 4.7, is middle click broken on the message indicator applet for others?
<ScottK> Riddell: rdieter just subscribed to the bug, so it's not just our python/dbus/whatever.
 * ScottK notes he should read the backscroll first
<ScottK> One of the dupes was mine.  It happened just after upgrade, but not after.
<rdieter> ScottK: I noticed the reporter mentioned fedora, yeah. :(
<Riddell> "but not before"?
<ScottK> Riddell: No. Before I had 4.6.
 * rdieter heard rumors of odd python quirks after kernel-3.0.0 landed, may be related?
<Riddell> pykde's kcm integration has had issues before
<Riddell> these patches fix up phonon with pulseaudio, means I can use the microphone on my usb headset again
<Riddell> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-branches/ubuntu/oneiric/phonon/oneiric/revision/39#
<Riddell> will upload to oneiric and natty backports PPA once apachelogger approves
<ScottK> Nice.
<shadeslayer> alvin: btw akonadi_nepomuk_feeder can be switched off
<shadeslayer> it only indexes your mail and hogs up resources if you have millions of emails
<Riddell> rdieter: do you know if Fedora has nepomuk's strigi integration on by default?
<yofel> Riddell: after the initial re-indexing was done strigi is pretty silent here
<Riddell> yofel: next question is will you find yourself actually using it?
<yofel> come again in a month and I might have an answer...
<Riddell> dolphin's search interface is quite nice now, but I find myself using KRunner more
 * yofel is off to dinner, bye
<Daskreech> hi Riddell :)
<rdieter> Riddell: strigi is enabled currently yes, but only on a (small) subset of folders under $HOME
<Riddell> hi Roger
<ubuntu4shane> I'm using my laptop lately quite a bit, and when I type my thumb accidentally bumps the touchpad, and I end up with a mess.  Is there a way to disable the touchpad while the keyboard is being used?  I know in Gnome it was automagic and I didn't have that problem.  I found a few links, but all outdated.  Any thoughts ideas?
<Quintasan> Riddell: >everyoen
<Quintasan> There is a typo in your blog post :)
<ubuntu4shane> I went to System Settings -> Input devices, and Touch Pad, and nothing there indicated a way to fix that.
<Riddell> UDS sponsorship time! https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kubuntu-devel/2011-August/005367.html
 * Riddell nudges some friendly upsteams like fregl or steveire to come to UDS too
<Riddell> Quintasan: ta, fixed
 * Quintasan reads further
<Quintasan> yofel: You look totally different than I thought :D
<Riddell> ubuntu4shane: hmm, I'm sure that's come up before but i don't remember the answer.  #kubuntu is the right place for user questions so maybe they know
<ubuntu4shane> Riddell: that was my first stop, and Daskreech said the same thing. :)  Seems everyone has heard of it, but no real answer. :)
<Daskreech> Riddell: Would it make sense to put a bug up against KDE?
<Daskreech> or is that a synaptics issue?
<Quintasan> Daskreech: See the link on #kubuntu, it's upstream issue tracker
<Quintasan> Should be good place to submit the bug
<Riddell> it's synaptiks, dunno where they keep bugs
<Quintasan> https://github.com/lunaryorn/synaptiks/issues
<Quintasan> Riddell: Oh, not sure who do I thank but some time ago maxb told us that kde imports are fully working :)
 * Quintasan notes that some time ago was really some time ago but he forgot about that
<Riddell> Quintasan: imports from upstream or imports into UDD?
<Quintasan> Riddell: imports from upstream, more specifically, there was a bug in bzr
<Riddell> a good candidate for thanks is probably jelmer who I think got the bzr upgrade in launchpad done
<Quintasan> I see
<Quintasan> I gotta hangout more in #bzr
 * Riddell files bug 824040
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 824040 in Ubuntu "needs-packaging: simon" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/824040
<shadeslayer> bah
<shadeslayer> they gave out ExoPC's
<shadeslayer> bulldog98 got one
<shadeslayer> :'(
<Quintasan> WAHT?
<Riddell> what's one of them?
<Quintasan> Riddell: We won't get that into archive
<Quintasan> simon I mean
<Riddell> Quintasan: why not?
<Quintasan> Riddell: IIRC it depends on HTK which is not entirely archive-friendly
<Riddell> hmm, fooey
<Quintasan> Let me confirm it
<Quintasan> Most likely no UDS for me as well
<Quintasan> Booyah, the source is 30mb
<Quintasan> Riddell: I've assigned myself bug 824040, I'll try to get it into Debian
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 824040 in Ubuntu "needs-packaging: simon" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/824040
<Quintasan> Riddell: >However, simon never links to the HTK <-- we are saved
<Riddell> can you get HTK from elsewhere?
<Quintasan> Riddell: You can get it for free but you have to register on a certain website which I can't remember right nwo
<Quintasan> now*
<Riddell> nasty
<Riddell> but still worth having simon in the archives
<Quintasan> Riddell: Is it really that awesome?
<Riddell> as an accessibility tool yes
<Quintasan> hmmm
<Quintasan> !search qaudio.h
<ubottu> Found: 
<Quintasan> !file qaudio.h
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about file qaudio.h
<Quintasan> !info qaudio.h
<ubottu> Package qaudio.h does not exist in natty
<Quintasan> brrr
<Quintasan> make -j24 ++
<Quintasan> Hmmmmmm
<Quintasan> qtmobility-dev doesnt cut it
<debfx> that reminds me, someone should update qtmobility to 1.2 before FF
<Quintasan> Maybe that's why there is no qaudio.h :P
<Quintasan> jussi: ping
<Quintasan> Riddell: Well, I'm kinda stuck
<Quintasan> Riddell: http://packages.debian.org/sid/libqwt6 is needed to get simon working
<Quintasan> Can you do something with your admin hat?
<Riddell> Quintasan: like sync it?
<Quintasan> Riddell: For example :)
<Quintasan> Then I can start actually bugging upstream their code is pita to compile
<Quintasan> But that's another story
<Riddell> Quintasan: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qwt 6.0.0 is already in
<Quintasan> HUH?
<Quintasan> Riddell: Meh, I searched in the wrong window, sorry
 * Quintasan goes for a beer
<Quintasan> Too much stuff today
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: yeah
<shadeslayer> Riddell: bulldog98 got a ExoPC
<Riddell> which is what?
<shadeslayer> a tablet ...
<shadeslayer> i think dslogger got one too
<_Groo_> hi/2 all
<_Groo_> is apachelogger asleep?
<mfraz74> Which version of digikam will be in Oneric 1.9 or 2.0?
<jussi> Quintasan: whaaa...
<ScottK> mfraz74: Depends on if we can get 2.0 packaged.  It's provided in a not very distro friendly way.
<debfx> Riddell: can you promote qrencode and prison to main? both have approved MIRs
<Riddell> debfx: got beastie numbers?
<debfx> bug #822701
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 822701 in qrencode (Ubuntu) "[MIR] qrencode" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/822701
<debfx> bug #823235
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 823235 in prison (Ubuntu) "[MIR] prison" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/823235
<Riddell> debfx: voila
<debfx> Riddell: thanks!
<_Groo_> btw i have made packages for digikam 2.0 final
<_Groo_> needed to rebuild for 4.7 anyway
<ScottK> _Groo_: Does it use system libraries and not the embedded kipi-plugins and kdegraphics code copies?
<mfraz74> There are some on Philip Johnsson's PPA
<_Groo_> mfraz74: i adapted from there
<_Groo_> ScottK: it uses mostly system libs... the only ones he doesnt are the ones not available in natty
<_Groo_> 3 or 4 the most
<ScottK> _Groo_: Are any of them available in Oneiric?
<ScottK> If you've done that, it might be suitable.
<_Groo_> ScottK: didnt check, i did it for natty
<ScottK> It'd be nice to get it in.
<_Groo_> ScottK: i can work on them this weekend
<ScottK> yofel or Quintasan: Who was working on digikam?
<_Groo_> ScottK: ill upload them to my ppa, you guys check on it
<_Groo_> ScottK: and let me know
<ScottK> Someone ought to work with _Groo_ and get this done.
<ScottK> _Groo_: Thanks.
<_Groo_> ScottK: if i dont arrive very late at home today, ill try to upload them
<_Groo_> ScottK: if not just friday
<ScottK> Thanks.
<_Groo_> ScottK: let me pastebin the dependecies, so you can take a look
<_Groo_> wheres apachelogger?
<ScottK> _Groo_: I'm busy with $WORK right now, so it might be a bit.
<ScottK> _Groo_: He's dslogger ATM.
<_Groo_> ScottK: no problem pastebin doest go away ;)
<_Groo_> dslogger: PING PING PING
<_Groo_> phonon-gstreamer is kinda broken in git atm
<_Groo_> it opens the video window in a new window instead of embedded
<_Groo_> and crashes the app on exit
<_Groo_> ScottK: http://paste.ubuntu.com/662874/
<_Groo_> ScottK: http://paste.ubuntu.com/662876/
<debfx> ScottK: W: dh_python2:90: Python 2.7 should install files in /usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/. Did you forget "--install-layout=deb"?
<debfx> (kde-workspace build log)
<ScottK> Right, dh_python2 takes care of that.
 * ScottK looks
<ScottK> debfx: plasma/generic/scriptengines/python/plasma_importer.py is installed as a public module, so in theory that should be fixed, but dh_python2 will DTRT, so it's not urgent.
<debfx> ok
<dslogger> shadeslayer: make kubuntu tablet happen you silly person
<dslogger> Blizzz: where can I get a good curry wurst?
<dslogger> Blizzz: we need to go eat curry wurst tomorrow
<dslogger> I am somewhat missing out on that
<Blizzz> dslogger: you're asking that a vegetarian ;)
<dslogger> G
<dslogger> srsly
<dslogger> you are of no use :P
<dslogger> anyhow, tomorrow the kubuntus need to go for dinner
<Blizzz> there is an famous Imbiss at i think Eberswalder Straße
<Blizzz> Konnopkes or so
<Blizzz> meh, tomorrow is bad, i am dated
<bambee> evening
<dslogger> Quintasan_: pingpingpingping
<dslogger> Quintasan_: I need maliit
<dslogger> like
<dslogger> right now
<dslogger> NOW
 * Quintasan_ throws qmake at apa
<Quintasan_> bleh
 * Quintasan_ throws qmake at dslogger
<Quintasan> dslogger: oneeyerick or natty?
<dslogger> Quintasan: oneyerick
<Quintasan> maliit-framework once, order accepted
<dslogger> Quintasan++
<Quintasan> hrmm
<Quintasan> err
<Quintasan> dslogger: PPA or what?
<Quintasan> dslogger: If you want in in archive then you have to wait
<Quintasan> it*
<Quintasan> dslogger: SO?
<Quintasan> I'm so going to kick him one of these days
 * Quintasan takes Almight Stick of dslogger Poking
<Quintasan> bambee: kick dslogger pls
<bambee> Quintasan: ?
<dslogger> Quintasan: ppa is fin for now
<dslogger> Quintasan: I got an expopc slate
<Quintasan> Finally
<dslogger> already got oneeyrick installed
<Quintasan> dslogger: Cool story bro since that crap uses X server for tests
 * bambee missed a part of the discussion...
<dslogger> Quintasan: kick the tests
<Quintasan> bambee: I wanted someone to kick him because he wasn't responding :P
<bambee> ah :D
 * bambee kicks dslogger (even if it's too late)
<bambee> :p
 * dslogger touches bambee inappropriately
<Quintasan> dslogger: ppa:quintasan/ppa 
<Quintasan> And wait now
<Quintasan> dslogger: I just pulled off a quick and dirty package, should work
<dslogger> Quintasan: do you remember how to start it?
<dslogger> or the wiki page which describes it
<Quintasan> dslogger: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/69524/maliit-framework_0.80.0-0ubuntu1.debian.tar.gz here is the debian magic
<Quintasan> IIRC
<Quintasan> /usr/bin/meego-im-uiserver -target slate -bypass-wm-hint
<Quintasan> replace slate with something else
<Quintasan> where something else should be under /etc/meegotouch/devices.conf
<Quintasan> slate is 1024x600
<bambee> rhhaa  I need coding , I need packing :'(
<bambee> but I cannot :'(
<Quintasan> lol
<Quintasan> dslogger: >Start in 36 minutes
<Quintasan> Enjoy ur wait
<dslogger> fooey
 * dslogger clones and buils plasma-active meanwhile
<Quintasan> It's arm?
<Quintasan> dslogger: ARRRRM?
<dslogger> no
<dslogger> x86
<Quintasan> pfff
<Quintasan> want a deb?
<dslogger> plz
<dslogger> kvkbd needs a serious workover
<dslogger> it is sorta horrible to use really
<Quintasan> brb playing Harvest Moon
<dslogger> Quintasan: hf
<Quintasan> Well, meanwhile at pbuilderz
<Quintasan> FCK
<Quintasan> I dispatched wrong build
<dslogger> oi vey
<Quintasan> /usr/bin/derp in install FTW
<Quintasan> dslogger: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/69524/lolmaliit.tar.xz
<Quintasan> dslogger: tell me if it doesnt work
<Quintasan> dslogger: But make it quick
<dslogger> Quintasan: I think there is something missing
<dslogger> it uses the input method and all but no kbd is showing up
<Quintasan> dslogger: http://wiki.maliit.org/Installing
<dslogger> yeah but you need git://gitorious.org/meegotouch/meegotouch-inputmethodkeyboard.git
<Quintasan> Those are old
<Quintasan> http://gitorious.org/maliit/
<Quintasan> dslogger: git://gitorious.org/maliit/maliit-plugins.git
<Quintasan> compile this
<Quintasan> you have framework
<Quintasan> I'll package it tomorrow
<dslogger> lol there site is dated it appears
<Quintasan> new site
<Quintasan> http://wiki.maliit.org/Main_Page
<Quintasan> Good night then
<Quintasan> dslogger: I want a movie with that damn keyboard working
<dslogger> roger that
<dslogger> Quintasan: slee tight
<dslogger> sleep even
<dslogger> Quintasan: meegokeyboardquickplugin.h:35:37: fatal error: minputmethodquickplugin.h: No such file or directory
<Quintasan> dslogger: maliit-framework-dev.install:usr/include/maliit/plugins-quick-0.80/minputmethodquickplugin.h
<Quintasan> :S
<dslogger> yeah, but for some reason it doesnt find it
<DarkwingDuck> How stable is Alpha 3?
#kubuntu-devel 2011-08-11
<dslogger> Quintasan: there is some insanely buggness with it, but it works once per boot
<dslogger> ^^
<ScottK> DarkwingDuck: Except for kdepim, I've found it really stable.
<dslogger> ScottK: kubuntu tablety stuff is little effort for tech preview
<ScottK> dslogger: You know where to go for your freeze exception, right?
<dslogger> bump the font and ui element size a bit + deploy maliit
<dslogger> ScottK: yep :P
<rbelem> dslogger, ping
<dslogger> rbelem: yo
<dslogger> actually
<dslogger> -> steps out for a bit
<dslogger> rbelem: so, sup?
<dslogger> because I am about to go to bed
<dslogger> its 4 here :P
<rbelem> :-D
<rbelem> dslogger, i would ask if you had time time to take a look at those branches
<dslogger> rbelem: not before next week supposedly, but perhaps tomorrow.... I scored an exopc slate so I should look at it soonish anyway
<dslogger> also I am not quite sure we will be able to do production quality for kubuntu mobile
<dslogger> paritcularly because I am reather busy with kdemultimedia/phonon stuff
<dslogger> meh, plasma-mobile
<dslogger> only crashes for me with active-development/4.7 of libs and runtime :S
 * dslogger goes to bed
<dslogger> nini
<rbelem> dslogger, good night
<rbelem> dslogger, i will ping you tomorrow
<rbelem> dslogger, i will dedicate at least one hour during week days and half day on saturday and sunday
<DarkwingDuck> ScottK: I have been needing to redo my partitions tables and reinstall for a bit... Was going to grab a daily build and run it as a daily driver if it was stable enough.
<ScottK> DarkwingDuck: Don't use the daily ISO.  Use the Alpha 3 ISO to install and then update.
 * DarkwingDuck nods
<DarkwingDuck> Will do.
<DarkwingDuck> Prolly do it late tonight or tomorrow.
<DarkwingDuck> What kernal are we using for Oneiric?
<DarkwingDuck> rather, let me ask if anyone has tried 3.0 on Ubuntu/Debian
<PiotrN> Hello, after yestardays update of flash, it's not working. I cant find libflashplugin.so anywhere (64bit here), installed flash 11 b2 from adobe for now
<PiotrN> that happend on 2 separate installs of kubuntu 11.04
<PiotrN> reinstall of flashinstaller has not helped
<Quintasan> dslogger: PING
<markey_nokialyze> hey guys
<markey_nokialyze> after upgrade to 11.04, Chromium tells me that my Flash player is too old
<markey_nokialyze> used to work fine before
<markey_nokialyze> any ideas?
<markey_nokialyze> PiotrN: ah yes, I also have Flash issues here (see above)
<markey_nokialyze> flashplugin-nonfree is installed
<markey_nokialyze> but not found by chrome
<yofel> ScottK: I was working on digikam but didn't get far, so I'll take a look at _Groo_'s packages
<Quintasan> markey_nokialyze, PiotrN: It seems like flash update broke something
<markey_nokialyze> Quintasan: for a stable distro release that's really bad...
<markey_nokialyze> some more testing would be nice
<Quintasan> flashplugin-nonfree (10.3.183.4ubuntu0.11.04.1) natty-security
<PiotrN> Quintasan: yup, that's why we mentioned it, it seems like there is a file missing or not fetched by the installer
<PiotrN> in /var/cache/flash-installer there is a wgetrc
<markey_nokialyze> actually the problem started after upgrading to KDE 4.7
<PiotrN> like i said, there is a flash 11 b2 on adobe's site, that works for both 32 and 64 bit, so the alternative is quite painless
<markey_nokialyze> with 4.6 on Kubuntu 11.04 it worked
<Quintasan> sudo aptitude reinstall flashplugin-installer
<Quintasan> it downloads it here
<markey_nokialyze> PiotrN: is it stable? works with Chromium? has .deb package?
<markey_nokialyze> Quintasan: downloads, yes
<markey_nokialyze> but then?
<PiotrN> markey_nokialyze: no .deb package
<Quintasan> [flashplugin-installer]% ls                                                   (quintasan@nightwalker:..shplugin-installer)
<Quintasan> libflashplayer.so
<markey_nokialyze> what do I have to do?
<Quintasan> /usr/lib/flashplugin-installer
<PiotrN> Quintasan: it failed in here, my dir is empty
<Quintasan> markey_nokialyze: please try sudo aptitude reinstall flashplugin-installer once again
<markey_nokialyze> ok
<Quintasan> PiotrN: I'm not sure why does it happen
<Quintasan> PiotrN: Can you pastebin the wgetrc?
<markey_nokialyze> Need to get 0 B of archives. After unpacking 0 B will be used.
<markey_nokialyze> E: I wasn't able to locate file for the flashplugin-installer package. This might mean you need to manually fix this package.
<Quintasan> Aha
<PiotrN> Quintasan: moment, now it's doing something (had a permission issue after my manual install)
<Quintasan> sudo aptitude install flashplugin-installer
<Quintasan> markey_nokialyze: ^
<markey_nokialyze> ok so far
<Quintasan> PiotrN: Strangely enough, I don't have that file
<markey_nokialyze> let's see :)
<PiotrN> Quintasan: after the reinstall, i dont have it either... someone fiexed the package since yesterday ?
<Quintasan> PiotrN: Most likley
<markey_nokialyze> at home I have 100 Mbit cable. the 200kb/s in the hotel feel awkward once you get used to it :)
<PiotrN> Quintasan: thank's, statying with 11 b2 anyways, but it will be easier for my friend to fix the issue
<Quintasan> PiotrN: You're welcome
<yofel> Quintasan: IMO my launchpad pic looks more like me... well, maybe since my hair was pretty flat after wearing a cap all day, should've kept it on.
<Quintasan> yofel: Now that you mention it :)
<markey_nokialyze> Quintasan: so it seems that flashplugin might have got uninstalled by the KDE upgrade. is this possible?
<Quintasan> what, where is my LP pic
<Quintasan> markey_nokialyze: Not sure if thats possible
<Quintasan> I do not think any of our packages depend on flash
<markey_nokialyze> ok tbh, as this is my work computer, it might not have been installed before. PEBCAC
<markey_nokialyze> :)
<markey_nokialyze> I will exchange this T410 for a X201, it's far too heavy for carrying in a backpack
<markey_nokialyze> noticed that at DS
 * Quintasan needs a laptop
<Quintasan> yofel: https://launchpad.net/~quintasan
<markey_nokialyze> also the build quality is sub standard for a thinkpad
<Quintasan> yofel: Now, that's how I really look like ;)
<yofel> lol
<markey_nokialyze> Quintasan: my GF just ordered a ThinkPad X220 with SSD, the machine is amazing. 1.5 kg weight, core i7, 8 hours battery life, and you can get it with IPS display for a little extra
<Quintasan> markey_nokialyze: Tell me how much for that
<markey_nokialyze> the device is a bit costly, but it will last a good for 4 years
<markey_nokialyze> sec
<PiotrN> i bet about 6k $
<markey_nokialyze> naah
<markey_nokialyze> about $1600
<Quintasan> markey_nokialyze: I'm your average (that implies being poor) high school student :P
<Quintasan> LOL
 * Quintasan thinks he never had that much in Polish zloty
<PiotrN> 1.6k ?, that's too cheap for thinkpad with ssd
<markey_nokialyze> Quintasan: let me forward you my ordering mail. if you want SSD from Intel, it's $360 extra
<markey_nokialyze> Quintasan: email address?
<markey_nokialyze> 1.9 with SSD
<Quintasan> markey_nokialyze: quintasan@kubuntu.org
<markey_nokialyze> still good bang for the buck
 * Quintasan needs to get a paid job
<markey_nokialyze> the only other lappy with IPS display is a MacBook, but they are far more expensive, and huge
<Quintasan> rbelem: If you need help with contour then let me know
<markey_nokialyze> Quintasan: u got mail
<Quintasan> >Windows 7
<Quintasan> Oh how long it would last when I would get this laptop
<Quintasan> Like
<Quintasan> 10 seconds?
<Quintasan> :D
<Quintasan> This looks totally interesting, too bad I don't even have half of the price :S
<markey_nokialyze> Quintasan: http://notebooks.com/2011/03/23/lenovo-thinkpad-x220-review/
<markey_nokialyze> non-plus-ultra
<markey_nokialyze> worth skipping some other expenses for
<markey_nokialyze> or asking Canonical for some sponsoring
<markey_nokialyze> Nokia gives us all the hardware we need, they are not skimpy
<markey_nokialyze> good people need good hardware
<markey_nokialyze> I have two ThinkPads, a 8-core workstation and two HP IPS displays from work, one ThinkPad I use at home for VPN Intranet excess
<markey_nokialyze> access
<markey_nokialyze> the least Shuttleworth could do is sponsoring developers some hardware, if he doesn't pay you anyway
<yofel> hm, putting together a cool x220 on the lenovo website ends at ~1700$ - not something I currently have. But I don't usually carry my t510 around too much
 * yofel wonders if one could get a windows refund
<Quintasan> markey_nokialyze: I could try that but I don't think it works that way :)
<markey_nokialyze> Quintasan: there was a panel discussion with Shuttleworth at DS. basically he is the last person on earth who wants Copyright Assignment for FOSS
<markey_nokialyze> it's not even legal in the EU
<markey_nokialyze> he would have to move his HQ to the US
<markey_nokialyze> everyone disagreed with him, even Nokia now does away with Assignment for Qt
<markey_nokialyze> the guy is, sorry to say, a bit of an asshole. what started as a great company is running against the wall quickly
<markey_nokialyze> most of our KDE devs are now investing in OpenSUSE, they actually give back to KDE a lot
<Quintasan> We don't give anything? :<
 * Quintasan thought we had problems making people kubuntu-members since most of us work upstream
<markey_nokialyze> I still believe in Kubuntu because of the awesome dev community, but you are not being paid for your efforts
<markey_nokialyze> I suggested that KDE could take the project over, but then the OpenSUSE folks got angry (understandably)
<markey_nokialyze> dslogger has invested so much work into Canonical, it's not even funny. I might be able to make him an attractive job offer, that actually rewards him for his work. we'll see ;)
<markey_nokialyze> then he would still be able to contribute to Kubuntu, but with proper funding
<Quintasan> yofel: care to see what Onepamopa it talking about in #kubuntu?
<yofel> looking
<Quintasan> Can't see why we have to provided support for notsupported backend
<markey_nokialyze> yofel: you are not being paid anything for your work in Kubuntu, right?
<yofel> markey_nokialyze: nope :/
<markey_nokialyze> not cool.
<markey_nokialyze> why put up with it... be more vocal
<markey_nokialyze> Quintasan: giving back as in, paying KDE developers. OpenSUSE pays about 5 good KDE hackers, full-time. among them the president of the KDE e.V.
<Quintasan> Oh, like that
 * Quintasan tries kmail
<Quintasan> yofel: I'm bad at handling people with attitude like this (#kubuntu)
<Quintasan> I would first smash a hammer in their head to make em cool down a little bit before blaming us for doing soemthing the wrong way :S
<yofel> uh well, they come and go
<Quintasan> s/something/everything
<Quintasan> yofel: How do we solve Couldn't fetch resources collection in KMail? :/
<yofel> what does that even mean?
<Quintasan> It pops right when I start KMail and it closes after that :D
<yofel> uh, then that's akonadi I guess ^^
<Quintasan> yofel: in which repo do we have the 4.7 PIM?
<yofel> natty: experimental, oneiric: archive
 * Quintasan adds and tries
<steveire> Riddell: I'd like to go to UDS but the timing is a bit bad for me. I'll see closer to the dealine
<Quintasan> yofel: Any idea how does one do push IMAP?
<yofel> not from kmail
<debfx> markey_nokialyze: canonical doesn't require copyright assignment for their projects anymore
<yofel> at least I have no idea if it's doable
<markey_nokialyze> debfx: have you seen his panel discussion?
<yofel> debfx: Mark was rather enthusiastic about finding arguments for it though
<markey_nokialyze> it was about this very topic. with Michael Meeks
<yofel> even if it looked ridicculous after a while
<markey_nokialyze> Meeks was not amused
<markey_nokialyze> neither was Bradley from the SFC, who was also in the panel
<debfx> well then he does the opposite of what he is saying ;)
<markey_nokialyze> which makes no sense
<markey_nokialyze> have you heard about the radiation in space?...
<markey_nokialyze> :p
<shadeslayer> dslogger: gimme your tablet and i shall give you kubuntu tablet
<shadeslayer> dslogger: you have too many devices anyway :P
<markey_nokialyze> had a funny discussion with a guy from Intel. if we give them some N9 (they don't have any), Intel will provide Nokia with as many tablets as we want. but we have them already, and who needs a WeTab...
 * markey_nokialyze will bring a Motorola Xoom tomorrow
<shadeslayer> markey_nokialyze: have fun booting kubuntu on that
<markey_nokialyze> why would I want to do that?
<markey_nokialyze> Android 3 rocks
<shadeslayer> because android is shit
<markey_nokialyze> it's optimized for tablet usage
<markey_nokialyze> works great
<shadeslayer> i've never used it, and the android ROM on my phone is quite shit :P
<markey_nokialyze> I was shown Plasma Active with Countour at DS. sorry to say, but it looked rather lacking
<markey_nokialyze> there is no way they could catch up with Google, with only 3 paid developers
<shadeslayer> dslogger: btw where the hell are you>
<shadeslayer> i haven't seen you here in forever
<markey_nokialyze> Kubuntu has currently one paid developer, which is Riddell. agateau gets paid pretty well, but he has to do lots of GNOME hacking
<markey_nokialyze> that's ridicululous
<shadeslayer> markey_nokialyze: actually, Kubuntu has no paid developers right now, Riddell is on rotation :P
<markey_nokialyze> Android has like 2,000 paid devs (or more)
<shadeslayer> markey_nokialyze: i completely agree we need more people working on this full time
<Riddell> Kubuntu also makes no money
<markey_nokialyze> so, what are we going to do about it? wait and sip tea?
<markey_nokialyze> Riddell: that could be changed. there is a lot of interest to roll out Kubuntu with KDE 4.7 as standard desktop in Nokia
<Riddell> and opensuse doesn't pay 5 people to work on KDE alas
<markey_nokialyze> it just needs some doing
<markey_nokialyze> come to our site, have a talk. you will get fully sponsored for all expenses
<markey_nokialyze> I can arrange this
<Riddell> does Elop know about this? :)
<shadeslayer> lol
<markey_nokialyze> I have already achieved to roll out Kubuntu in our office
<shadeslayer> markey_nokialyze++
<markey_nokialyze> Riddell: he wouldn't mind at all
<shadeslayer> markey_nokialyze: so whats the issue now?
<markey_nokialyze> also he's not our boss (Mobile Phones). that's someone who you also know, but I can't say the name just yet :)
<markey_nokialyze> shadeslayer: issue is, it would help a lot if somone from Kubuntu came to our site, gave a talk, and advised our managers
<markey_nokialyze> one day is enough
<markey_nokialyze> in addition, that person can come to dinner at our place 
 * shadeslayer is bad at promo stuff
<Riddell> hmm, interesting
<markey_nokialyze> Riddell would be my first choice
<shadeslayer> Riddell: do eet :P
<Riddell> canonical doesn't generally do desktop rollouts though, that's done by other companies
<Riddell> I'm also not a salesperson
<markey_nokialyze> it's not really about rolling out. it's more about introducing the product
<markey_nokialyze> we can do the administration by ourselves
<Riddell> ok, sounds interesting
<Riddell> and I guess if it didn't work out it would at least show where our weaknesses are
<Riddell> send me an invite by e-mail and I'll work out with my manager how I can do it
<markey_nokialyze> Riddell: email address please?
<Riddell> jriddell @ubuntu.com
<markey_nokialyze> thanks
<markey_nokialyze> will talk to my boss tomorrow
<Riddell> but I'm not going to wear a suit :)
<markey_nokialyze> we don't have any dress code. even our upper management wears sneakers and jeans
<Riddell> well aye, at nokia most of the business is done naked in the sauna anyway isn't it? you crazy Finns
<alvin> Riddell: Remind me again where you are from?
<markey_nokialyze> hehe
<Riddell> alvin: Scotland
<Quintasan> lol
<Quintasan> Riddell in suit with a tie
<Quintasan> :DDD
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: I agree with you on "dslogger has too many devices"
<alvin> Yep, expect a kilt (is that the correct word?)
<Riddell> that's the one
<shadeslayer> hahaha
<Quintasan> Riddell: I demand you go to UDS with a suit and take a picture with dslogger
<Quintasan> That would increase the awesome
 * dslogger fires up kubuntu tablet and fixes onscreenkbd
<Riddell> dslogger in a kilt?  he could be very attractive
<Quintasan> :D
<Riddell> dslogger: yo, ok with the phonon patches?
<Quintasan> dslogger: Gimmie a devices
<shadeslayer> dslogger: i'm coming to steal your devices :>
<Quintasan> dslogger: Also, where is my movie?
 * Quintasan noticed a nice trend
<Quintasan> Noone wants anything from dslogger - the channel is either silent or there is some other discussion going on
<dslogger> Riddell: yeah, colin and I concluded that a 4.5.1 release is about too happen soonish anyway
<dslogger> so patches are good to ship since they are upstream anyway ^^
<Quintasan> Someone wants something from dslogger - over 9000 pings on dslogger and $(WORK) mode
<dslogger> Quintasan: no video, because it breaks
<dslogger> some assert in glib dbus fails after first usage of maliit
<Quintasan> Now, the important question, is it the upstream cdoe or I fckd up?
<dslogger> no idea
<Quintasan> dslogger: Did you manage to compile -plugins?
<dslogger> yes
<Quintasan> Good
<dslogger> I can make the kbd appear once
<Quintasan> Do a screenshot then
<dslogger> but then the maliit-server goes kaboom and nothing works no more
<Quintasan> I didn't even see what it looks like
<Quintasan> I FOUND A BUG!!!1!11
<Quintasan> KMail--
<yofel> someone ping me when you see _Groo_
<dslogger> Quintasan: well, you can just as well run it on a desktop
<Quintasan> http://i.imgur.com/8rKUb.png <-- it apparently sorts the messages by thread
<alvin> Quintasan: is that wrong?
<Quintasan> Well Valorie Zimmerman doesn't look like a thread to me
<dslogger> shadeslayer: did you not get a device?
<PiotrN> Quintasan: can i send You a priv ?
<yofel> dslogger: we weren't at the intel appup meeting
<jussi> Quintasan: pong? 
<Quintasan> PiotrN: Of course you can
<dslogger> yofel: :O
<dslogger> yofel: why not?
<dslogger> like everyone knew they'd give away tablets :S
<yofel> well, bulldog98 just came over and I'm trying to build plasma active to put onto his
<Quintasan> jussi: Oh, I was wondering if I should lend rsalveti (from #linaro) my iMX since he apparently works on them but he doesnt have one and someone has to fix gles finally
<dslogger> yofel: good luck, it crashes for me
<dslogger> though that was at like 4 in the morning so I might have done it wrong(tm)
<alvin> Quintasan: how did you manage to get that screenshot? I tried aggregating by sender, but then the list is not threaded anymore. Sorting by sender sorts the starters of threads.
<alvin> (by date)
<Quintasan> alvin: I just configured KMail and it was looking like that by default
<alvin> Oh, weird. I can't find out how to make it look like that :-)
<dslogger> Quintasan: what maliit version did you package/
<dslogger> ?
<Quintasan> 0.80
<dslogger> there is 0.80.4
<Quintasan> Doesnt work
<dslogger> why nut?
<Quintasan> dslogger: Did you seriously think I didn't try that at first? :P
<alvin> Quintasan: Got it! It's View -> Message List -> Aggregation -> Thread Starters
<dslogger> git sez .4 is what is used on harmattan
<Quintasan> dslogger: git sez but I can't compile it
<Quintasan> I couldn't*
<yofel> dslogger: built kdelibs yourself?
<yofel> dslogger: and active?
<shadeslayer> dslogger: no
<rbelem> dslogger, are you already awake?
<rbelem> dslogger, go to bed!
<yofel> rbelem: got packages from the plasma active branches?
<shadeslayer> dslogger: i thought they wouldn't give out tablets to all 180 people
<shadeslayer> so  ...
<markey_nokialyze> dslogger: PM
<rbelem> yofel, yup
<rbelem> dslogger, may i ask yofel to take a look on those branches?
<rbelem> :-D
<yofel> uh, I never touched mobile, but I can take a look later if you want ^^
<rbelem> yofel, that's not so mobile centric
<rbelem> yofel, i just backported some patches and made some changes to the packages
<yofel> rbelem: where are those branches?
<rbelem> yofel, https://code.launchpad.net/~rbelem
<dslogger> rbelem: sure
<dslogger> rbelem: the more the merrier or something
<dslogger> shadeslayer: them who registered early get one of course :P
<dslogger> shadeslayer, yofel: you should come to the tomahack apartment :P
<yofel> wth
<shadeslayer> dslogger: huh? what happens there? :P
<yofel> dslogger: me and bulldog are busy with active, later maybe
<yofel> _Groo_ has tomahawk packages in his PPA btw.
<dslogger> yeah, but not up to date
<dslogger> shadeslayer: kubuntu tablet sprint, I am too tired to go to the uni
<shadeslayer> dslogger: but then i don't have a tablet to work on ;)
<dslogger> shadeslayer: you can get convinced to contribute to tomahawk meanwhile :P
<shadeslayer> hahaha
<shadeslayer> i don't think markey_nokialyze will be too happy with that :P
<yofel> rbelem: are the patches going to break something in desktop kde?
<rbelem> yofel, nope
<rbelem> yofel, i'm testing them for days and no crashes
<rbelem> *i've been
<markey_nokialyze> you have not seen our plans for Amarok 3 yet :)
<yofel> ah k, then I'll try to use your branch for our exopc test now then :)
 * rbelem is getting english classes
<markey_nokialyze> good things to come
<markey_nokialyze> Amarok Move is on its way (mobile version)
<markey_nokialyze> and an Amarok Company
<rbelem> yofel, you will nee the share-like-connect that is in revu
<markey_nokialyze> you'd be surprised by how strong the Amarok brand still is. we will reposition the brand in the market
<rbelem> yofel, i'm about to upload a new package to there
<yofel> k
<yofel> rbelem: uh... do try to follow our patch naming though next time
<bulldog98> yofel: hi have you noticed that I’m sitting next to you?
<yofel> . . .
<bulldog98> shadeslayer: hi over there :)
<rbelem> yofel, ok, sorry. i will do it the right way next time
<rbelem> :-)
<bulldog98> rbelem: hi
<shadeslayer> ...
<bulldog98> JontheEchidna: hi
<JontheEchidna> good morning
<bulldog98> you just missed something
<bulldog98> :)
<rbelem> bulldog98, hi there :-)
<bulldog98> rbelem: where are you?
<rbelem> bulldog98, manaus, in the middle of the amazon rain forest :-)
<bulldog98> rbelem: ah ok, thought you would be in the middle of the city rain forest
<bulldog98> aska Berlin
<rbelem> bulldog98, where are you all? :-) are you closer to each other?
<rbelem> bulldog98, :-D
<shadeslayer> sitting like right next to each other
<bulldog98> rbelem: sitting next to each other in Berlin at the DS
<bulldog98> shadeslayer: +1
<rbelem> oh!
<shadeslayer> and yet we are talking on IRC
<yofel> well, a pretty noisy cisco switch is seperating me and shadeslayer
<rbelem> i thought DS was already over
<bulldog98> yeah
<shadeslayer> lol
<rbelem> hahah
<bulldog98> shadeslayer: come over tho the right side
<shadeslayer> bulldog98: which side is that? :P
<bulldog98> shadeslayer: use the force
 * rbelem would like to be there with you all
<shadeslayer> dslogger ate up all my force 
 * dslogger undresses
<bulldog98> dslogger: give it back
<shadeslayer> he is like evil with all his devices and such
<bulldog98> shadeslayer: maybe we should take his devices
<shadeslayer> bulldog98: thats what i have been saying :P
<yofel> rbelem: what's that FindQtMobility.cmake used for?
<bulldog98> yofel: you need mobility for keyboard
<Quintasan> BRRRRRRRRR
<yofel> ah, it's in universe, so if you need that it'll need a MIR
<rbelem> yofel, i'm not sure if it is being used
<yofel> well, it's not a kdelibs build-dep yet, so no problems there
<bulldog98> rbelem: maliit is using it
<rbelem> yofel, but i think that it would be good to keep it there
<Quintasan> Y U NO NICE POCKET WATCHES INTERNET?
<yofel> ok, fine with me
<bulldog98> Quintasan: what?
<rbelem> bulldog98, did you get maliit working?
<Quintasan> I'm looking for a pocket watch
<Quintasan> rbelem, bulldog98: uhm I have a package for that
<rbelem> Quintasan, https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-o-kubuntu-mobile
<bulldog98> rbelem: I wanted while in the Bof for it, but the dev didn’t show up
<rbelem> :-/
<Quintasan> >[quintasan] Package MeeGo software keyboard Maliit: TODO
<Quintasan> :D
<rbelem> :-D
<Quintasan> dslogger says it's b0rked
<dslogger> cause you packaged the wrong version for sure :P
<rbelem> lol
<Quintasan> :/
<Quintasan> http://allegro.pl/szwajcarski-bisset-kieszonkowy-silver-data-i1755637551.html
<Quintasan> What does #kubuntu-devel think about that?
<bulldog98> Riddell: in https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-o-kubuntu-mobile there is a wrong url for maliit they moved to maliit.org
<yofel> Quintasan: isn't that a tad too.... analog?
<Quintasan> It's a pocket watch
<yofel> and it has a display showing the format in binary digits inside? :P
<rbelem> bulldog98, could you update? :-)
<bulldog98> rbelem: haven’t have my lp pass with me
<Riddell> bulldog98: updated
<bulldog98> Riddell: thanks
<Quintasan> Specially for dslogger starting new maliit build
<Quintasan> plugins later
 * Quintasan forgot to mount tmpfs
<Quintasan> yofel: Can has your fstab line?
<yofel>  19 tmpfs /var/cache/pbuilder/build tmpfs rw,size=7G 0 0
<yofel> without the 19 at the beginning
<Quintasan> yofel: How much memory do you have? O_O
<bulldog98> yofel: use s/19 //
<bulldog98> Quintasan: iccream build with 6 PCs :)
<Quintasan> 6PCs?
<Quintasan> Where the hell are you?
<Quintasan> In NASA?
<yofel> no, hacking room at DS :D
<Quintasan> lol
<yofel> and I hae a scheduler running :P
<Quintasan> FFFF
<Quintasan> still no -j16 for me
<bulldog98> Quintasan: we could maybe get 50 *muhaha*
<rbelem> yofel, watchout! icecc security is really fragile
<yofel> well, I personally have it off right now
<rbelem> i got my laptop compromissed once
<yofel> since oneiric archive version is still broken *-.-
<bulldog98> yofel: oh you shouldn’t have said that
<Quintasan> ahahahahahahhahaahahahahhaahahhahahahhahahah
<Quintasan> ./debian/tmp/usr/lib/libmaliit-1.0.so.0.1
<Quintasan> LOL
<bulldog98> Quintasan: nice versioning you will never have to worry about that
<yofel> rbelem: your kdelibs build:
<yofel> cp: cannot stat `debian/tmp/usr/lib/kde4/kspell_aspell.so': No such file or directory
<yofel> dh_install: cp -a debian/tmp/usr/lib/kde4/kspell_aspell.so debian/kdelibs5-plugins//usr/lib/kde4/ returned exit code 1
<yofel> we do not use aspell
<rbelem> wth
<rbelem> yofel, ./KUBUNTU-DEBIAN-DIFFERENCES
<rbelem> yofel, there are instructions to not install it
<rbelem> i didn't pay attention on that
<bulldog98> rbelem: I’ll blame you if Kubuntu Active will not work :)
<rbelem> hahah :-D
<rbelem> bulldog98, it will work
<rbelem> bulldog98, if it doesn't work you can kick me
<rbelem> :-D
 * bulldog98 will come back to that :)
<dslogger> shadeslayer, bulldog98, yofel: do you have dinner plans for today?
<yofel> I already put my name on the list of Jos's cooking session
<shadeslayer> dslogger: not yet, do you have anything particular in mind?
<yofel> http://wiki.desktopsummit.org/Food_time if someone else is interested
<bulldog98> dslogger: no
<dslogger> shadeslayer: nope
<dslogger> perhaps we should food time too
<dslogger> my overlord master mentor is attending it seems
<shadeslayer> dslogger: well, i'm going out for lunch in a couple of minutes to Alexanderplatz
 * dslogger does not lunch
<dslogger> shadeslayer: that is one late lunch
<shadeslayer> yeah, but i had a late breakfast as well
<dslogger> you are late(tm)
<shadeslayer> dslogger: nope, this is usually the time i have lunch back in india as well
<dslogger> well, we are not in india are we now :P
<rbelem> yofel, did you get them working?
<yofel> kdelibs is in my staging ppa, now getting to runtime
<rbelem> nice :-)
<yofel> if updating my desktop doesn't break anything I'll push to main bzr
<Quintasan> BLAAAARGH
<Quintasan> dslogger: .4 built
<dslogger> it aint working
<Quintasan> What ain't working?
<Quintasan> maliit 0.80.4 doesnt work too?
<dslogger> well, it does not display anything
<dslogger> buitl with -plugins 0.80.1
<Quintasan> See, I told u it won't work :p
<Quintasan> ask those harmattan guise how they made it work
<Quintasan> People go "Maliit that, maliit whatnot" and I haven't seen it work yet
<dslogger> I have when I built it way back
<dslogger> Quintasan: talk to jonnor in #meego-inputmethods
<Quintasan> brr
 * Quintasan goes off to play games since nothing to do
<ScottK> yofel: Thanks (re digikam)
<CIA-52> [kde-workspace] Philip Muškovac * 545 * debian/changelog sync with main branch
<CIA-52> [kde-workspace] Philip Muškovac * 546 * debian/ (changelog control) really sync with main branch
<bulldog98> yofel: do not break my desktop :P
<CIA-52> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kde-workspace] Philip Muškovac * 547 * debian/changelog typo
<bulldog98> yofel: typos can break stuff
<CIA-52> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kde-workspace] Philip Muškovac * 548 * debian/changelog fix changelog date
<jussi> Sput: ping ping ping
<Sput> jussi: pong pong pong
 * jussi pms Sput
<bulldog98> yofel: don’t break anything :P
<bulldog98> Sput: hi
<bulldog98> Sput: I watch you :)
<dslogger> bulldog98: you should fix xcompiling with gcc 4.6 on oneyric
<dslogger> characters missing
 * dslogger should go to bed again
<bulldog98> dslogger: what ???
<dslogger> g++: fatal error: -fuse-linker-plugin, but liblto_plugin.so not found
<dslogger> compilation terminated.
<dslogger> ICECC[22258] 15:48:18: Compiled on 192.168.1.230
<yofel> oh that, someone fixed the bug with the wrong command
<bulldog98> dslogger: you have to say sudo do that :)
<yofel> so someone needs to fix the fix
<yofel> bulldog98: sudo fix icecc
<bulldog98> yofel: sudo do it yourself
<bulldog98> yofel: passwd please
<yofel> this discussion is like utterly pointless...
<bulldog98> yofel: you got the point
<ScottK> bulldog98: What's the fix for that?  It's rather cramping my style trying to fix scribus  on armel.
<yofel> sec
<bulldog98> ScottK: hopefully you can soon join our forces of Kubuntu Active Ninjas
<ScottK> Not without a fixed icecc I can't.
<yofel> ScottK: in icecc-create-env line 122, change -print-prog-name into -print-file-name
<yofel> then it should add the plugin
<bulldog98> *Press Thumbs*
<yofel> like really add it and not just try to
<ScottK> yofel: Just on Oneiric?
<bulldog98> ScottK: yes
<yofel> dunno, anywhere it's broken, but that's against the oneiric package
<yofel> icecc 0.9.7 I mean
<dslogger> there is an upstream fix for it
<dslogger> can we plz ship that
<ScottK> Someone point me to it.
<yofel> 0.9.7 is the newest upstream version afaik, and they closed debian bug 630504 - but it's obviously still broken
<ubottu> Debian bug 630504 in icecc "icecc: Remote compilation fails with missing g++ plugin" [Important,Fixed] http://bugs.debian.org/630504
<jussi> aww, my calendar is broken :(
<jussi> ie. I dont have one....
<jussi> http://wstaw.org/m/2011/08/11/plasma-desktopbw2129.jpg
<tsimpson> your computer must be full up
<tsimpson> it ate all the dates ;)
<yofel> rbelem: TIP: if you already put a package on revu first create yourself a PPA and upload it there
<jussi> tsimpson: lol
<jussi> meh, removed and re-added it. fixored...
<_Groo_> hi/2 all
<yofel> _Groo_: where the hell is your digikam package?
<_Groo_> yofel: up mi a$$
<_Groo_> my*
<_Groo_> like i said to ... huu...
<_Groo_> damn memory
<_Groo_> anyway
<_Groo_> im gonna upload it to my ppa tomorrow
<yofel> why not like right NOW?
<_Groo_> its based on Philip Johnsson work
<_Groo_> yofel: cause im behind a proxy at work
<yofel> ah
<yofel> well k
<_Groo_> and dput doesnt accept proxys :P
<_Groo_> if it did, i would be a very happy camper
<_Groo_> yofel: i can send the debians to you by mail
<_Groo_> yofel: if you are in a hurry :D
<yofel> fine with me, but I'm currently looking at plasma active stuff anyway
<bulldog98> someone willing to prepere a Kubuntu Active Article?
<yofel> rbelem: do we have a plasma-mobile / plasma-active team on LP with a PPA?
<_Groo_> yofel: btw like you know im doing natty weekly builds of calligra
<_Groo_> yofel: they are in a good shape for a next day release when the next release goes out
<_Groo_> yofel: lots of moving around, but i have everything under control
<yofel> oh cool, put the packaging in a branch so one can look at it when you have time
<_Groo_> yofel: its becoming amazing, plan is a work of art... dia is a piece of $hit in comparison
<yofel> hm, lemme try
<_Groo_> yofel: love the google docs integration too :)
<_Groo_> yofel: it wasnt working last month cause the engine wasnt ready.. it is now
<_Groo_> yofel: still missing the arrow pointers (dont think they are there yet), but it works very well
<_Groo_> yofel: also kformula is gone, its a shape now
<mfraz74> is it possible to add the package sound-theme-freedesktop as a default install in 11.10 so that the speaker test buttons work correctly?#
<_Groo_> mfraz74: tks for the tip, i was wondering why it wasnt wporking
<mfraz74> _Groo_: i wa going over some old mailing list posts the other day and came across something that lead me to a website saying to install that package
<_Groo_> mfraz74: yeah it works now
<_Groo_> mfraz74: someone forgot to add that package :D
<_Groo_> to the meta one
<_Groo_> dslogger beat me with a stick!!! again!!!
<rbelem> yofel, we have the kubuntu-mobile team
<rbelem> yofel, but no ppa
<yofel> hm, true, guess we could use that
<_Groo_> yofel: question
<_Groo_> yofel: since i use philip worked as base for mine, how do i handle credits in control file?
<_Groo_> yofel: with my own packaing for my consumption i usually just keep the original credits, its a way to remember where they came from
<_Groo_> yofel: but for kubuntu, what should i put?
<_Groo_> yofel: Original-Maintainer?
<_Groo_> and put Maintainer as the kubuntu team?
<_Groo_> or my name?
<mfraz74> http://thread.gmane.org/gmane.comp.audio.libcanberra.general/199
<_Groo_> or sarah pallins?
<yofel> _Groo_: maintainer is kubuntu, you can put him as original one
<Riddell> dslogger: what does phonon need zeitgeist for?
<_Groo_> yofel: k tks
<dslogger> Riddell: it does not
<dslogger> it can feed zeitgeist
<dslogger> if built with support and zeitgeist is running
<_Groo_> Riddell: its suposed to snitch zeit what we are listening
<_Groo_> Riddell: but its not a hard dependency
<Riddell> dslogger: do we want it?  it means promoting qtzeitgeist to main
<_Groo_> Riddell: IMHO i think its best to promote, since other proggies are gonna start using it too real soon (TM)
<Quintasan> Are you sure we aren't pushing Akonadi 2 on users with Zeitgeist?
<Quintasan> like RAMOMNOMNOM x2?
<Quintasan> mfraz74: That, sir, is a good idea
<_Groo_> Quintasan: akonadi is needed for kdepim anyway... so its part of lie
<_Groo_> life*
<_Groo_> Quintasan: its strigi that gives most headaches
<_Groo_> Quintasan: and it can be disabled by default.. i have it disabled here
<Quintasan> _Groo_: I don't care what makes that stuff PITA, I want it either to work or stay disabled by default
<_Groo_> Quintasan: also zeit is a diferent beast
<Quintasan> I know that
<mfraz74> Strigi seems to have been misbehaving recently since upgrading to KDE 4.7
<_Groo_> Quintasan: then you should ship nepomuk filewatch disabled by default in .desktop file
<_Groo_> Quintasan: its still broken in 4.7
<yofel> mfraz74: not for me
<Quintasan> Nepomuk is broken by design
 * Quintasan hides
<yofel> for me it misbehaved with 4.6, 4.7 is fine
<Riddell> qtzeitgeist doesn't seem to depend on zeitgeist itself or even any other library besides qt so I guess it doesn't do anything unless you're otherwise using zeitgeist
<bulldog98> for me Nepomuk is fine since 4.0 :P
<Riddell> mfraz74: how so?
<mfraz74> The sys tray icon keeps displaying this message "did not receive a reply. possible causes include: the remote application" when started
<Quintasan> I wonder why they did not rewrite Strigi too
<mfraz74> and virtuoso-t seems to be using a lot of my CPU
<dslogger> Riddell: not yet
<dslogger> Riddell: there is no actual app that can make use of zeitgeist in kde yet, so it does not make sense
<dslogger> bulldog98: find people for dinner
<dslogger> I am hungry
<mfraz74> Chinese for me tonight :)
<bulldog98> dslogger: jos
<bulldog98> :P
<dslogger> everyone doing food time tonight, or what?
<bulldog98> dslogger: heh last time I checked we were only 8 people
<dslogger> Sput: what are you doing for dinner?
<Sput> dslogger: nothing yet
<dslogger> Sput: http://mustafas.de/
<Sput> but I'm not going to have dinner before they kick us out here around 19h
<Sput> that looks meatless
<dslogger> lol
<dslogger> you poor sob
<dslogger> actually I fancy some curry wurst
<Sput> yeah, currywurst sounds nice
<Quintasan> :D
<Sput> but depends on the plans afterwards, maybe we're lucky and find some place to hack, then I'd prefer having food nearby instead of crossing the city
<Riddell> I'm afraid I failed to see the attraction of currywurst whilst in Berlin
<Riddell> processed meat and cheap sauce just doesn't seem like a delicacy
<dslogger> Sput: you can always visit the tomahack apartment :P
 * Riddell wonders why phonon suddently needs a dependency on libx11-dev in oneiric
<ScottK> I suspect because some Qt package lost it.
<dslogger> Sput: curry36, mehringdamm?
<dslogger> that actually is on the other side of the city for me :P
<Sput> hehe. that's very close to my hotel
<Sput> but I have no idea about plans for tonight, so no promises
<Sput> also, we should discuss such things in #desktopsummit
<mfraz74> are you all in Berlin?
<Quintasan> I'm not :P
<Riddell> I'm back home
 * yofel is, as are dslogger and bulldog98
<bulldog98> Kubuntu Active is nearly ready
<Quintasan> What the...
<bulldog98> Quintasan: yes it isn’t that much work
<Quintasan> I'm not talking about that
<Quintasan> :/
<Quintasan> It's going to be much more pita than I tought
<Sput> hm. bulldog98 is not happen to sit next to Sput currently?
<Sput> *does
<Quintasan> lol
<bulldog98> Sput: no
<Sput> well, there's some guy talking about Kubuntu Active to me, but he doesn't wear a nametag :)
<bulldog98> Sput: because he lost it
<Quintasan> It's like nigelb on UDS
<Quintasan> Telling me on IRC to turn around
<Quintasan> and I was like "WUT"
<bulldog98> Quintasan: normal stuff at hacker confs
<nigelb> Quintasan: hey, I just couldn't associate name to IRC nick.
<nigelb> Never again! :P
<nigelb> Quintasan: also, is shadeslayer alive and somewhere nearby? ;)
<Quintasan> nigelb: He is at DS
<nigelb> Quintasan: I know, anwywhere near where you are right now?
<Quintasan> nigelb: on IRC :P
<mfraz74> Will Muon work with the Ubuntu software centre?
<Quintasan> nigelb: I didn't go to DS unfortunately :<
<nigelb> Quintasan: ah!
<yofel> nigelb: he went for lunch like 2h ago
<yofel> and we'll be going for dinner in ~30m
<dslogger> Sput: so, I'll drop by the uni soonish
<Sput> dslogger: k
<dslogger> yofel: where are you silly people hanging out?
<Sput> dslogger: I intend to go to the in-berlin hackerspace later tonight
<yofel> dslogger: food time
<dslogger> yofel: already?
<dslogger> Sput: well yeah, food first though, right? :P
<bulldog98> dslogger: at 1800
<yofel> jos does start cooking at 6, but you could drop in later
<Riddell> mfraz74: that question doesn't make much sense, Muon does much the same thing as the software centre
 * dslogger waves fist at bulldog98 and yofel
<dslogger> where is the ol' shadeslayer
<Sput> dslogger: yes, food around 19h, but nowhere out of the way very much I think
<yofel> dslogger: come too :P
<Sput> I'll go with maelcum, we might be able to agree to something :)
<mfraz74> Riddell: I mean being able to buy software as you can in Ubuntu software center
<nigelb> yofel: has dslogger been in a suit? ;)
<yofel> and shadeslayer is MIA since he went for lunch....
<yofel> nigelb: at DS? yes
<dslogger> yofel: "lunch"
<Riddell> mfraz74: oh right, I don't know, probably not
<yofel> dslogger: well, late lunch
<nigelb> yofel: damn! :P
<bulldog98> dslogger: no shadeslayer is haveing launch
<bulldog98> :)
<yofel> nigelb: see pic on Riddell's blog
<bulldog98> nigelb: I’m on that, too
<yofel> as am I ^^
<dslogger> bulldog98: "lunch"
<nigelb> yofel: you're the person in blue?
<yofel> yep
<nigelb> oh man, dslogger is exactly in clothes I expected.
<dslogger> yofel: drop me your phone numba in case I'll join the food time cause I will likely get lost
<yofel> see instructions on wiki page
 * yofel tries to remember his number...
<dslogger> lolz
<bulldog98> dslogger: mine is that easy to remember it’s the only one I ever rememberd
<mfraz74> i can only remember mine as I've had it so long!
<mfraz74> going to leave you to the food now and I'll say bye
<yofel> yay, mobile crashes on the exopc
<bulldog98> yofel: I don’t know
<bulldog98> yofel: but if you saw that :)
<bulldog98> \join #desktopsummit
<bulldog98> \join #kubuntu-de.org
<Quintasan> lol
<bulldog98> Quintasan: yes you still can join us :)
<shadeslayer> dslogger: ping
<shadeslayer> dslogger: ssup?
<dslogger> shadeslayer: are you at the uni?
<shadeslayer> yus
<shadeslayer> in the hax0r room
<dslogger> shadeslayer: where is that?
 * shadeslayer waves fist at his GSoC Card
<shadeslayer> dslogger: 103/104 i think
<dslogger> Sput: in what room are you?
<shadeslayer> same room
<Sput> dslogger: hacking room first floor
<dslogger> I reckon you two should then be in the same room :P
<shadeslayer> yeah
<dslogger> anyhow, leaving now
<dslogger> should be there in 30 minutes tops
<shadeslayer> dslogger: ok
<Sput> dslogger: ok
<_Groo_> dslogger: ping
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: ping
<Quintasan> or ScottK
<ScottK> Quintasan: Pong
<Quintasan> ScottK: Great. If I'm 18 I'm allowed to stay in U.S without guardian?
<ScottK> Quintasan: I would think so, but I'm not an expert on the rules.
 * Quintasan will call consulate tomorrow anyways
<Quintasan> ScottK: Do you have email to Marianne?
<Quintasan> I seem to have lost the address
<ScottK> Except for buying alcohol (sorry), 18 is considered the age of majority in the US.
 * ScottK lookg
<_Groo_> ScottK: he can always ask someone to buy it for him ;)
<ScottK> He can, but they are pretty tough about such things these days.
<_Groo_> any brave soul is using phonon git and phonon-gstreamer git?
<_Groo_> ScottK: how one would know?
<ScottK> Most states have special police agencies for enforcing alcohol distribution/consumption laws.
<_Groo_> wait, what.. since when gstreamer supports vaapi in natty?
<_Groo_> ah its a ppa... nice
<_Groo_> pitty it doesnt show explicitly in gstreamer-properties
<_Groo_> but its borking phonon-gstreamer ehehehe
<_Groo_> new window is being open instead of using embedded window
<_Groo_> works fine in totem
<_Groo_> but dragon/dolphin doesnt
<_Groo_> apachelogger: aaaapaacheee wakeeee uppp
<_Groo_> anyone here in same room as apachelogger ?
<Quintasan> Riddell: I heard you know French, how do I tell some "I don't understand" ? :D
<_Groo_> Quintasan: nick nick avec moi!
<_Groo_> Quintasan: Je ne comprends pas
<_Groo_> Quintasan: you know theres a thing called google translator, right?
<_Groo_> Quintasan: im portuguese if you need it too
<ScottK> Why did we not include libkdeclarative in kde4libs?
<rbelem> ScottK, it is in my patches
<rbelem> ScottK, that yofel is reviewing
<ScottK> I see.
<ScottK> OK.
<ScottK> yofel should get busy.  Feature freeze is in 98 minutes.
<rbelem> ScottK, it is adding libkactivities too
 * ScottK nods
<rbelem> ouch
<rbelem> ScottK, do you know the right way to use git archive in the get-orig-source?
<ScottK> No.  Sorry.
<rbelem> np
<rbelem> :-)
<Quintasan> _Groo_: Well, relatives came over with a little gir
<Quintasan> girl*
<Quintasan> She is talking to me but I don't understand even a bit :D
<Quintasan> She took liking to my money
 * Quintasan shurgs
<_Groo_> Quintasan: ehehehe
<_Groo_> Quintasan: learn french
<rbelem> ScottK, could you take a look in the share-like-connect http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/share-like-connect
<rbelem> ?
<rbelem> :-)
<ScottK> rbelem: I took a quick look.
<ScottK> Don't install the .a file (I don't think).
<rbelem> oki
<rbelem> ScottK, is the spelling ok in the debian/control?
<ScottK> It seems mostly OK, but you don't want me to advocate it on REVU.  You want me to be able to be the archive admin that reviews it after upload.
<ScottK> rbelem: I didn't read it carefully, but nothing jumped out (busy with $WORK ATM).
<rbelem> ScottK, np 
<rbelem> :-)
<rbelem> Quintasan, could you take a look in the http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/share-like-connect? :-)
<Quintasan> rbelem: A little bit llater
<rbelem> oki
* ScottK changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu: Friendly Computing | Feature Freeze in effect - Bug fixing welcome | TODO: http://status.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-oneiric/group/topic-oneiric-kubuntu.html
<ScottK> Pencils down ...
<rbelem> ScottK, do you know why im getting this error dpkg-source: error: can't build with source format '3.0 (quilt)': no orig.tar file found
<rbelem> ScottK, i'm building qt-mobility-opensource-src-1.2.0.tar.gz
<DarkwingDuck> Wow, Alpha 3 is actually smooth.
<ScottK> rbelem: You want qt-mobility-opensource-src_1.2.0.orig.tar.gz
<ScottK> just mv or cp the tarball
<rbelem> hum...
<rbelem> thx ScottK 
<rbelem> ScottK, same error
<ScottK> What's the full error?
<rbelem> ScottK, http://paste.kde.org/108613/
<ScottK> rbelem: What's the output of ls ../qt-mobility-opensource-src_1.2.0.orig.tar.gz
<ScottK> Also does debian/format/source say 3.0 (quilt)?
<rbelem> ScottK, ../qt-mobility-opensource-src_1.2.0.orig.tar.gz
<rbelem> ScottK, yup
<ScottK> OK, Dunno.
<DarkwingDuck> Oh wow... it's running 3.0
<ScottK> BTW, dpkg-buildpackage -S -sa shouldn't need fakeroot
<rbelem> ScottK, 3.0 (native) works
<ScottK> Weird.
<Quintasan_> Uhm
<Quintasan_> rbelem: Is the changelog using the same version?
<Quintasan> As the tarball?
<Quintasan> rbelem: Looking at your package
<Quintasan> rbelem: The upload from 11 Aug 2011 22:00 fixes the stuff dslogger mentioned?
<rbelem> Quintasan, yup :-)
<Quintasan> Cool
<rbelem> Quintasan, it have the same version of the tarball
<rbelem> Quintasan, the source name is qtmobility and the tarball name is qt-mobility-opensource-src
<rbelem> Quintasan, maybe thats the reason
<Quintasan> I mean the version
<Quintasan> the version in changelog should be
<Quintasan> 1.2.0-something
<Quintasan> like 1.2.0-0ubuntu1~git~since~I~was~too~lazy~to~mention~revision
<Quintasan> rbelem: ack on share-like-connect
<Quintasan> ScottK: Can we upload that or FFe?
<ScottK> Quintasan: FFe.  For new package post FF you need to find a willing archive admin to review it.  I volunteer.
<ScottK> Still need the paperwork though.
 * Quintasan does the paperwork since he doesnt know how
<rbelem> :-)
<Quintasan> ofc I'll have rbelem help me with details
<rbelem> Quintasan, :-)
<rbelem> Quintasan, yup
<rbelem> Quintasan, have more packages to review
<rbelem> Quintasan, qtmobility-1.2
<rbelem> Quintasan, contour
<Quintasan> I will review qtmobility-1.2 since I need it for simon I think
<rbelem> Quintasan, and declarative-plasmoids
<Quintasan> I'm not really in favour of having contour in repos now rbelem
<rbelem> nice :-)
<Quintasan> Since it's still in development
<Quintasan> Having PPA would be nicer imo
<rbelem> oki
<Quintasan> BRR
<Quintasan> BRRRRR
<Quintasan> rbelem: Did you even testbuilt s-l-c?
<Quintasan> ERROR: Could not find KDE4 kde4-config
<Quintasan> erp
<rbelem> Quintasan, i did not added build depends... sorry
<rbelem> :-(
<Quintasan> Always, always testbuild before new upload
<Quintasan> shared-desktop-ontologies is missing as well
<Quintasan> rbelem: so, add kdelibs5-dev and shared-desktop-ontologies to deps
<Quintasan> kactivities/consumer.h missing
<Quintasan> causes FTBFS
<Quintasan> !search kactivities/consumer.h
<ubottu> Found: 
<Quintasan> ...
<rbelem> Quintasan, it needs the new kdelibs
<Quintasan> the new?
<rbelem> Quintasan, that yofel_ was reviewing
<Quintasan> sh!@#
<Quintasan> yofel_: PING PING PING
 * Quintasan goes for energy drink
<rbelem> Quintasan, https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-active/+archive/ppa
<Quintasan> rbelem: Okay, here is the deal
<Quintasan> rbelem: s-l-c is supposed to go to ppa or to ARCHIVES?
<rbelem> Quintasan, archives
<rbelem> Quintasan, it is a dependency of plasma-mobile
<Quintasan> then those kdelibs need to go as well if they are build-depends for s-lc
<Quintasan> plasma-mobile to archives as well?!
<rbelem> Quintasan, yup
<Quintasan> urgh
<Quintasan> ScottK: Gimmie the percentage of chances we will get FFe for those three aforementioned
<rbelem> Quintasan, plasma-mobile depends the new kdelibs kde-runtime
<Quintasan> rbelem: fix build-deps in s-l-c and upload to revu
<ScottK> Quintasan: Which three?
<rbelem> Quintasan, oki
<Quintasan> ScottK: share-like-connect, new kdelibs upload and plasma-mobile
<rbelem> Quintasan, you forgot kde-runtime
<Quintasan> yofel_, rbelem: you should have told me you were working on that so I would stop playing games and help you out -_-
 * Quintasan wasted a few good hours for TF2 and HoN
<rbelem> Quintasan, hahaha
<Quintasan> ScottK: And kde-runtime as well :/
<Quintasan> dslogger: ping
<ScottK> Quintasan: Depends on how invasive the libs/runtime changes are.  I'd want to get some code review on it.
<Quintasan> Why he is not there when he is needed
<dslogger> Quintasan: yus
<ScottK> If those are OK, then p-m and slc are no problem.
<Quintasan> THERE HE IS
<Quintasan> !
<dslogger> debugging pornoon right now
<Quintasan> dslogger: Screw debugging for now
<rbelem> :-D
<ScottK> dslogger: You should find a minion to apply for another standing feature freeze for mobile/active work.
<Quintasan> dslogger: Help us with ffe
<dslogger> Quintasan: make feature freeze exception happening
<Quintasan> dslogger: I'm calling you to help us (me yofel_ and rbelem)
<Quintasan> I'm not calling you to tell ME to go to work :P
<rbelem> Quintasan, i have to go home
<Quintasan> rbelem: fix s-l-c before you go :P
<rbelem> Quintasan, i will be back in one hour
<Quintasan> 30 second edit and I can ack and start ffe
<rbelem> ok
<rbelem> :-)
<Quintasan> dslogger: https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-active/+archive/ppa
<Quintasan> review shit in kdelibs
<Quintasan> I mean, good time to start adding new features
<Quintasan> right after freezee
<Quintasan> :DDDD
<rbelem> Quintasan, kdelibs5-dev (>= 4.7.0) ???
<Quintasan> Yes
<rbelem> or with the 0ubuntu3?
<Quintasan> Though I don't really expect it won't get anything earlier in oneiric
<Quintasan> Make it 4.7 even
<rbelem> oki
<yofel_> Quintasan: pong, finally at the hostel again
<Quintasan> yofel: Cool story
<Quintasan> Done reviewing kdelibs?
<yofel> Quintasan: also, me and bulldog98 were like totally busy trying to get this crapz to work
<Quintasan> Again, tell me that next time
<dslogger> Quintasan: I do not quite understand what you expect from me?
<Quintasan> We are adding features RIGHT AFTER feature freeze :D
<dslogger> how can one collaborate on a standing feature freeze?
<rbelem> Quintasan, uploaded
<yofel> and only ended up with crashing plasma-mobile on the exopc
<Quintasan> dslogger: Code review of kdelibs and runtime changes? -_-
<dslogger> since when are code reviews necessary to get a standing exception?
<Quintasan> Since ScottK told us he'd like to get one if he is to review with his archive admin hat?
<rbelem> Quintasan, i'm going home
<rbelem> ok?
<rbelem> :-)
<dslogger> the archive admins do not grand standing exceptions
<dslogger> s/grand/grant
<Quintasan> rbelem: Cool stuff, be sure to come here once you are home :P
<rbelem> Quintasan, ok
<Quintasan> :P
<ScottK> dslogger: This isn't for everything, I want someone who understands the code to look at the libs/runtime stuff.
<dslogger> Quintasan: don't you think I'd have reviewed the code since last week if I had time
<yofel> Quintasan: kdelibs and kde-runtime need sane patch names, otherwise the PPA packages should work
<yofel> rbelem: wait
<ScottK> Also archive admin/release team member
<yofel> rbelem: are you *sure* that are all the patches we need?
<yofel> because at least for us the packages we built didn't work
<yofel> we ran out of time debugging them though
<rbelem> yofel, yup
<bulldog98> yofel: ?
<yofel> bulldog98: 
<yofel> <yofel> rbelem: are you *sure* that are all the patches we need?
<yofel> <yofel> because at least for us the packages we built didn't work
<rbelem> yofel, i can upload the packages that i built
<Quintasan> dslogger: Ehh, I know you know policy better than me but who on Earth do you expect me to ask to do CODE review? :S
<yofel> rbelem: well, as long as the patches are the same the packages should end up the same too
<dslogger> Quintasan: well, see, I asked you to get a standing feature freeze exception for all of mobile/tablet
<dslogger> that has nothing to do with a pending code review at hand
<rbelem> yofel, that's true
<Quintasan> And what do you think I'm doing now?
<dslogger> but as said, I do not have time for the review now
<ScottK> dslogger: No FFe for libs/runtime that stuff is rather pointless though.
<Quintasan> brr
<rbelem> yofel, i will be back in one hour
<dslogger> Quintasan: ^
<yofel> I will probably be asleep then, so we'll continue tomorrow
<bulldog98> dslogger: I don't think we get that stuff to work, without breaking desktop
<yofel> I'll try to rename the patches though before going to bed
<yofel> bulldog98: I've got the patched packages running here, nothing broken yet
<bulldog98> yofel: ok
<bulldog98> yofel: even better
 * Quintasan loves everyone here
<Quintasan> adding features after feature freeze :D
<yofel> Quintasan: we're just doing it the ubuntu way :P
<Quintasan> yes it works now rbelem :D
<Quintasan> URGH
<Quintasan> rbelem: no copyright on debian/* T_T
<Quintasan> Otherwise, everything is okay
<Quintasan> yofel: What we need first is kdelibs
<bulldog98> wrong button
<yofel> Quintasan: I'm renaming the patches right now, they're still in git format-patch naming style
<Quintasan> yofel: Are you going to push that to bzr or where?
<Quintasan> yofel: All you did was to patch the existing source, right?
<yofel> when I'm done I'll put that into bzr
<yofel> well yeah, the patches go on top of the archive package. Adding a few new files and symbols
<Quintasan> Okay.
<Quintasan> If we get that
<Quintasan> Then I will do FFe for s-l-c and then for plasma mobile
<Quintasan> ScottK: About ABI manager on libkwineeffects
<ScottK> Yes?
<Quintasan> ScottK: AFAIR ABIManager can't handle two packages with the same version, right?
<ScottK> Dunno.
<Quintasan> MoDaX told me you dropped the headers
<Quintasan> Or you told me that, can't remember now
<yofel> about which martin was actually rather unhappy about, talked with him about that
<yofel> he really doesn't care about the abi much though since from his POV nothing in kde can break, if anything he would accept patches
<Quintasan> Currently it is like that
<Quintasan> Either we have headers and use ABIManager on that
<Quintasan> and don't have KWin GLES
<Quintasan> or drop headers altogether and have gles
<Quintasan> since kwin also needs kwineffects afaik
<Quintasan> yofel: How's the patch?
<yofel> Quintasan: lp:~yofel/kubuntu-packaging/kdelibs-active-4.7
<yofel> once I've actually pushed it
<yofel> my connection is like slowly SLOW
<yofel> also, that's not one patch, but 11
<Quintasan> derp
<Quintasan> + mine changes to workspace for gles
<Quintasan> yofel: Those headers were dropped in Debian only so far?
<Quintasan> for likwineeffects
<yofel> no idea, ask ScottK - he did that afair
<ScottK> Instable ABI.
<ScottK> Turns out that contrary to my understanding there is at least one third party app (not packaged) using those headers.
<ScottK> So maybe we decide their runtime ABI check is enough.
<ScottK> Dunno
<Quintasan> ScottK: Well, I want to know if we dropped that in Ubuntu as well or I need to incorporate those for my kwin-gles merge
<yofel> well, martin did say someone was using those
<ScottK> I did it in Ubuntu, but I'm not sure it was the right thing.
 * yofel is still pushing...
 * rbelem is back
<Quintasan> rbelem: So, no copyright for debian/*
<Quintasan> That's YOUR packaging :P
<Quintasan> ScottK: It was the right thing! Now we can have KWin GLES
<rbelem> Quintasan, which pacakge?
<rbelem> slc
<rbelem> ?
<ScottK> Maybe shove them in a separate -dev package.
<Quintasan> Instead of *waiting* for someone to fix ABI manager
<ScottK> Dunno.
<Quintasan> rbelem: s-l-c
<rbelem> Quintasan, i think i uploaded the worng pkg
<Quintasan> huh?
<Quintasan> rbelem: I mean
<Quintasan> in debian/copyright
<yofel> Quintasan: pushed, needs a recheck though, I was quite in a hurry merging that before. At least the symbols file I updates is probably not right and the 2 libs rbelem added don't have any symbol files
<Quintasan> you need to mention the license for your packaging there
 * yofel is off to bed
<rbelem> Quintasan, uploaded
<Quintasan> \o/
<rbelem> Quintasan, is it ok now?
<rbelem> Quintasan, why does pakcages need symbol files?
<Quintasan> rbelem: Did you change the debian/copyright?
<rbelem> Quintasan, yup
<Quintasan> rbelem: symbols track public functions exported by a library
<rbelem> Quintasan, nice :-)
<Quintasan> rbelem: If a public symbol disappears it's most likely to be BIC change
<Quintasan> Like a certain POINT release of Qt
<Quintasan> ...
<rbelem> Quintasan, bic?
<Quintasan> Binary InCompatible
<rbelem> :-)
<Quintasan> rbelem: There is still nothing in debian/copyright
<rbelem> Quintasan, try w3m http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/revu1-incoming/share-like-connect-1108112354/share-like-connect-0.0+git20110811/debian/copyright
<Quintasan> I'm either blind or it's not there
<rbelem> Quintasan, weird o.O
<rbelem> Quintasan, http://paste.kde.org/108643/
<rbelem> Quintasan, that's the contents
<Quintasan> And that's wrong
<Quintasan> grr
<rbelem> Quintasan, why is that wrong?
<Quintasan> Files: debian/*
<Quintasan> Copyright: 2011 Michał Zając <quintasan@kubuntu.org>
<Quintasan> License: GPL-2.0+
<Quintasan> Like that
<Quintasan> You need to set copyright for debian/* there
<rbelem> Quintasan, Ah!
<Quintasan> Since you can decide to ship packaging on a different license
<Quintasan> rbelem: Once that's fixed I can ack
<Quintasan> Well, changes to kdelibs look sane ScottK, but I'm not really a reliable code reviewer
<Quintasan> dslogger: lp:~yofel/kubuntu-packaging/kdelibs-active-4.7 if you find some time
<Quintasan> debian/patches/kubuntu_mobile*
<Quintasan> ScottK: The thing builds here, I didn't test it but I think yofel did
<Quintasan> rbelem: Well, that's all, when you are done with qtmobility I can review it as well
<rbelem> Quintasan, the debian/* need the license like the others?
<Quintasan> rbelem: That's up to you
<Quintasan> rbelem: You are the packager, you decide on what license do you distribute your work :)
<CIA-52> [qapt] Jonathan Thomas <echidnaman@kubuntu.org> * echidnaman@kubuntu.org-20110811230456-h12zb9zh4bl8y9ij * debian/ (changelog libqapt1.install) New upstream release candidate
<JontheEchidna> (catch-up on the last release, which I forgot to push to bzr)
<rbelem> Quintasan, i mean the license below the License: GPL-2+
<Quintasan> Well, yeah
<Quintasan> I think that's how dep-5 works
<rbelem> oki
<CIA-52> [qapt] Jonathan Thomas <echidnaman@kubuntu.org> * echidnaman@kubuntu.org-20110811230752-0xzmt3fnkqcf6iu0 * debian/ (changelog control) rebuild against latest libapt
 * Quintasan goes to bed
<JontheEchidna> (The Muon 1.2.0 release machine is chugging along, though) :)
<Quintasan> brr
<Quintasan> gles tomorrow
<Quintasan> :S
<Quintasan> Good night
<rbelem> Quintasan, Quintasan uploaded
<Quintasan> rbelem: Okay, I still can't upload since kdelibs need code review
<rbelem> Quintasan, oki
<rbelem> Quintasan, i will finish qt mobility
<rbelem> Quintasan, good night
<rbelem> :-)
<Quintasan> Groovy, I will review both tomorrow
<rbelem> Quintasan, sleep tight
<Quintasan> Or later today if it matters :P
<rbelem> hahaha
<DarkwingDuck> rekonq is ticking me off again.
#kubuntu-devel 2011-08-12
<DarkwingDuck> Okay, that is strange...
<DarkwingDuck> Installing the Nvidia driver... During the kernel mod build it isn't auto blacklisting Nouveau. Even removing/purging nouveau doesn't do the trick.
<DarkwingDuck> Causes tons of breakage...
<JontheEchidna> oops, accidentally overwrote the packaging changes in the last two muon uploads.
<JontheEchidna> perhaps it's time to bzr that
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: oh, I upstreamed your settings patch
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Great.  Thanks.  I think it's a safer way to go.
<JontheEchidna> yeah, probably. Unsigned repos aren't as common these days thanks to add-apt-repository
<JontheEchidna> convenience wins 'em over :P
<JontheEchidna> not that the repos themselves aren't signed, but at least I'm not adding them w/o the gpg key thanks to add-apt-repository
<JontheEchidna> whereas I probably wouldn't have bothered before
<Quintasan> Good morning
<Quintasan> yofel, rbelem: get ready to work :P
 * Quintasan takes a look at s-l-c once again and the goes to show around the city to the guests
<yofel> Quintasan: morning
<bulldog98> yofel: Quintasan: hi
<bulldog98> yofel: don’t look for mails, look for Kubuntu Active :P
<yofel> rbelem: if you add new install files, please make sure you take anything you install out from the not-installed file
<CIA-52> [kdelibs] Philip Muškovac * 372 * debian/not-installed remove now installed file from not-installed
<bulldog98> yofel: go on :)
<yofel> Quintasan: where's your gles package?
<CIA-52> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kde-workspace] Philip Muškovac * 549 * debian/ (changelog kde-workspace-dev.install not-installed) Add libkwineffects headers and unversioned .so back to kde-workspace-dev since there are 3rd party apps that need it.
<yofel> and why the hell doesn't bazaar ask me anymore whether I want to edit the commit message before committing??
<yofel> Riddell: ^
<Riddell> yofel: because it matches debcommit in just using the debian/changelog
<yofel> yeah, but before it asked me whether I want to use that, now it just goes ahead and commits - that intentional?
<Riddell> yes, it matches debcommit's behaviour
<Riddell> but feel free to argue on bug 812749
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 812749 in bzr-builddeb "Misuses bzr 2.4's new set_commit_message hook to disable editor prompting for a commit message entirely" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/812749
<yofel> ah, thanks
<rbelem> Quintasan, morning
<yofel> rbelem: we're going for lunch now, back soon
<rbelem> yofel, oki :-)
<rbelem> yofel, i was using the debian/rules list-missing
<debfx> yofel: why doesn't kross-interpreters build krossruby?
<yofel> rbelem: well, it still was in not-installed, I fixed it anyway
<yofel> debfx: uh, debian dropped it and IIRC it didn't build in 4.6.80 or so, haven't looked at it later
<Quintasan> yofel: nowhere, since I can't say the headers are dropped in our bzr branch
<yofel> Quintasan: because I added them back, can you push what you have *somewhere* so I can take an attempt at debugging debianabimanager?
<Quintasan> yofel: Do we REALLY need the headers?
<Quintasan> yofel: MoDaX already told me it can't handle two same CMake build targets
<yofel> Quintasan: if you don't want them talk to martin how that can be solved differently. He explicitly requested that we ship them
<Quintasan> Ah, that changes everything
<Quintasan> I'll push my branch in a few minutes
<Quintasan> without kwineeffects
<Quintasan> yofel: lp:~quintasan/kubuntu-packaging/kde-workspace
<Quintasan> That has everything except kwineffects
<rbelem> yofel, which file was not installed?
<yofel> rbelem: no, you installed all, but we have a debian/not-installed file where we track which files are intentionally not installed
<yofel> please update that when you install files that are listed there
<rbelem> yofel, ok :-)
<rbelem> Quintasan, i'm getting some undefined referece for qmf, which is a buildep for the qtmobility
<Quintasan> pastebin the build log
<rbelem> Quintasan, i already fixed some, but i was to tired to fix the rest
<rbelem> Quintasan, ok
<yofel> you are? I just built the package from sid on oneiric
<yofel> rbelem: where's your qtmobility package anyway?
<Quintasan> What package are we talking about?
<yofel> good question
<rbelem> Quintasan, qmf
<rbelem> Quintasan, http://paste.kde.org/108769/
<jussi> right, time to go oneiric baby!!
<Quintasan> rbelem: That looks like something wrong in code: S
<Quintasan> :S*
<shadeslayer> more like bad target link libs
<yofel> rbelem: what version of qtmobility are you trying to build?
<rbelem> Quintasan, yup
<jussi> http://wstaw.org/m/2011/08/12/plasma-desktopje2188.jpg
<rbelem> yofel, 1.2
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: That's broken CMakeLists.txt
<Quintasan> and that's upsteram
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: yus
<rbelem> Quintasan, broken .pro in the case of qmf
<yofel> rbelem: why don't you take the debian package?
<yofel> rbelem: and modify that?
<yofel> *that* built with qmf in oneiric archive btw
<yofel> *fine*
<rbelem> yofel, i did that
<rbelem> yofel, qmf in the archives is old
<yofel> do we need a newer one?
<Quintasan> Don't we have mobility 1.2 in Debian?
<yofel> we do
<Quintasan> yofel: We do, at least for simon I think
<rbelem> yofel, for mobility 1.2
<Quintasan> Then ScottK can probably sync that
<yofel> rbelem: mobility 1.2 builds fine with current qmf here
<rbelem> yofel, that' s true
<rbelem> since it is ready in debian lets just sync it
<yofel> check if any of our modifications are still needed, if not file a sync request saying that the diff is obsolete, or if yes merge the package
<rbelem> oki
<yofel> esp. interesting is:
<yofel> * Remove qmf-dev build-dependency, upstream recommended to build without QMF, disable libqtmessaging1 and libdeclarative-messaging packages
<rbelem> yofel, it does not have our patches there
<rbelem> yofel, why they recommend that?
<yofel> ask, Riddell, he did that
<rbelem> yofel, Riddell made some changes in the package
<Riddell> because QMF is a not very good implementation by Qt Brisbane which nobody is expected to use
<rbelem> :-)
<bulldog98> Riddell: and why is it used then?
<Riddell> who uses it?
<rbelem> Riddell, only nokia maybe
<Riddell> I'm not sure even Nokia use it
<rbelem> :-D
<rbelem> yofel, 3 min to download qtmobility debian
<debfx> note that qtmobility 1.2 needs a FFe before it can go into the archive
<rbelem> yofel, the Riddell changes are already in debian
<markey_nokialyze> re
<debfx> does the "Remember authorization" option in the polkit dialog work for anyone?
<debfx> looking at the code it seems like the checkbox is not used at all
<shadeslayer> debfx: doesn't for me
<debfx> shadeslayer: ok, thanks
<debfx> I'll just hide those checkboxes
<Quintasan> http://kate-editor.org/wp-content/uploads/2011/08/kate-in-kde2.2.png
<Quintasan> LOL
<rbelem> Quintasan, i will finish the other packages, then i ll ping you, ok?
 * bulldog98 wants debdelta
<shadeslayer> i'll settle for super compressed packages :P
<Quintasan> yofel: How's ABIManager debug?
<DarkwingDuck> Anyone else had issues with the Nvidia drivers?
<Quintasan> DarkwingDuck: What sort of issues? Everything works fine here
<DarkwingDuck> I had issues with nouveau auto blacklisting. even removing/purging it didn't help. It would build in the kernel then, the kernel wouldn't be able to find it... In Oneiric.
<bambee> evening
<DarkwingDuck> Hiya.
<DarkwingDuck> ROFL! http://chris-lamb.co.uk/2011/08/12/careful-what-you-wish-for/
<ScottK> Nice.
<nigelb> hehe, brilliant
<bambee> OMG. http://www.notmart.org/index.php/Software/Activate_your_DS_toy
<bambee> intel <3
<bambee> bbl
<DarkwingDuck> Yet another reason to love chrome. http://techcrunch.com/2011/08/12/friday-time-waster-play-dos-games-in-your-chrome-browser/
<debfx> DarkwingDuck: nice, but it lacks cpu load emulation ;)
<debfx> and here is apt-gentoo for ubuntu: http://pastebin.com/k1QCDhbH :)
<stanley_robertso> hi .. got a small question.. can we enable the kubuntu cuboid/3d desktop env in vmware ?
<debfx> stanley_robertso: vmware doesn't support 3d acceleration on linux, right?
 * Quintasan applies for sponsorship
<stanley_robertso> debfx: actually i doubt the same.. but not sure.. if iam wrong.. so asked the question here
<Quintasan> stanley_robertso: IF the VM has 3D acceleration then it SHOULD work
<Quintasan> But we can't really guarantee that
<stanley_robertso> Quintasan: ok
<stanley_robertso> Quintasan: what is the feasible/best way to get into kubuntu dev
<tsimpson> stanley_robertso: I'm pretty sure VMware only likes DirectX, rather than OpenGL
<Quintasan> stanley_robertso: packaging, docs writing, coding :)
<stanley_robertso> am a c/c++/unix/perl developer
<Quintasan> !
<stanley_robertso> Quintasan: :) True.. what is the fastest way
<stanley_robertso> !kubuntu
<ubottu> kubuntu is Ubuntu with the KDE Software Compilation instead of !Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support join #kubuntu - See also !kde
<Quintasan> By any chance, do you know Qt?
<stanley_robertso> Quintasan: nO.. i think i need to learn that
<stanley_robertso> !Qt
<ubottu> the Qt toolkit (pronounced "cute"), which forms the base of !KDE, is a cross-platform C++ application framework for !CLI and !GUI applications. Install libqt4-dev and see !build to compile Qt4 applications, join #qt for development support
<tsimpson> if you know C++, Qt is pretty easy (and enjoyable) to learn
<Quintasan> stanley_robertso: http://doc.qt.nokia.com/
<Quintasan> Here are the docs
<tsimpson> and the Qt docs are awesome, truly
<Quintasan> I think we all appreciate people with ability to code :)
<stanley_robertso> be right back
<stanley_robertso> iam back
<stanley_robertso> Quintasan: iam downloading the Qt SDK
<Quintasan> stanley_robertso: Cool, I think dslogger might know any tasks you could do
 * Quintasan is not familiar with C++ to this level
<stanley_robertso> Quintasan: thanks for helping me till now. 
<Quintasan> stanley_robertso: Don't thank me now :P
<stanley_robertso> dslogger: can you suggest me or give me a hook, to get acquintance on Qt
<Quintasan> dslogger is at Desktop Summit currently so it might take a while
 * Quintasan loves the way Marianne responds to emails
<tsimpson> stanley_robertso: there are some tutorials and examples on the Qt site: http://doc.qt.nokia.com/latest/tutorials.html http://doc.qt.nokia.com/latest/all-examples.html as good a place to start as any
<muntiKubu> after yesterday update only one app can play sound.  Is pulse audio really necessary for Kubuntu?
<muntiKubu> IIRC phonon is best and PA dosen't play well.  In fact it's disruptive.
<muntiKubu> so why have them both?
<ScottK> They do different things.  Phonon uses PA.
<ScottK> We've got some patches coming soon.
<_Groo_> JontheEchidna: ping
<_Groo_> JontheEchidna is the muon dev right
<ScottK> He is.
<_Groo_> JontheEchidna: ping
<ScottK> _Groo_: He's probably at work.
<_Groo_> ScottK: k tks :)
<_Groo_> ScottK: i just wanted to ask him if its too much trouble to add the kproxy support to muon
<_Groo_> ScottK: it already works from the command line with exports... so its a matter of adding the GUI
<_Groo_> ScottK: sort to speak... i know how hard it to add this kinda features
<_Groo_> ScottK: btw tomorrow ill upload digikam2
<_Groo_> ScottK: i have to do the TH release anyway
<stanley_robertso> thanks tsimpson
<yofel> home sweet home :)
<shadeslayer> yofel: dude
<shadeslayer> your wifi key thingy is with me
<shadeslayer> . . .
<yofel> oh right, keep it till the next time we see each other
<shadeslayer> lol
<yofel> it's more usefuly for you than me anyway
<yofel> *useful
<shadeslayer> true that
<shadeslayer> :P
<shadeslayer> thanks to DS i get a free Wifi usb dongle
<yofel> hehe
<shadeslayer> loads of tee's as well
#kubuntu-devel 2011-08-13
<jussi> So the upgrade to one-eye-ric went kinda ok, needed to fiddle a bit with nvidia, but apart from that, seems to work alright
<dslogger> Blizzz: I demand that we go drinking today :P
<dslogger> Mamarok: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/821388
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 821388 in qt4-x11 (Ubuntu) "ẞ ( german Umlaut upper case eszett) cannot be written in qt4 windows" [Undecided,New]
<mfraz74> Trying out 11.10 alpha 3 and there is a widget on the bar whose icon is a red box with white x. right clicking says it is "unknown widget"
<mfraz74> it is where the quick access browser should be
<mfraz74> ah bug 805960
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 805960 in kubuntu-default-settings (Ubuntu) "quickaccess widget not found" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/805960
<mfraz74> also noticed that the icon for to-do lists in kmail2 is missing
<dslogger> Quintasan_: FWIW one shall always start coding with something that one self can use
<dslogger> or wants to have for that matter
<EagleScreen> dont you plan switch from kdm to lightdm on oneiric?
<yofel> EagleScreen: we have no lightdm greeter for KDE, so there's nothing to switch too
<yofel> s/too/to
<EagleScreen> it seems there is a Qt greeter packaged
<EagleScreen> isn't it good enought?
<berlinlogger> no.
<yofel> haven't looked at it, if it's the example Qt greeter, then NO
<berlinlogger> It is not good eitherway!
<berlinlogger> KDE != Qt
<berlinlogger> KDE integration != Qt integration
<berlinlogger> KDE i18n != Qt i18n
<eMyller> for the code poets: ppa:emyller/sublime-text-2
<bambee> evening
 * bambee is back at home
<eMyller> wb bambee
<bambee> eMyller: hehe thanks
<bambee> hi btw
<yofel> hey bambee
<bambee> yofel: hey
<bambee> 289 new emails ? Oh my.... o_O
<nigelb> lol, worst nightmare?
<yofel> only? ^^
<nigelb> yofel++
<nigelb> remember that time when upstream bug status got enabled in Ubuntu?
<nigelb> We had our inboxes *flooded*!
<nigelb> s/Ubuntu/Launchpad
<yofel> hehe, I do, although the bug watch updater did send me quite a few mails the last few days too, but not as much as back then
<nigelb> Everytime I think I have too much email, I think of pedro in those days.
<nigelb> He got a few thousand emails :P
<bambee> yofel: 289 new emails not filtered :P
<bambee> kde reviews: 120, kde core-devel: 61, ~200 for kubuntu
<bambee> kde-multimedia: 30 :D
 * yofel wonder why the latest updates put his HDMI output as phonon's preferred audio output o.O
<yofel> *wonders
<nigelb> DS over?
<yofel> nigelb: it ended yesterday, I'm already back home
<nigelb> Ah, cool
<berlinlogger> yofel_: did you fix kwin yet
<yofel> berlinlogger: bzr is fixed, but I forgot to upload it
<yofel> berlinlogger: uploaded
<berlinlogger> yay
<berlinlogger> yofel+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
<CIA-52> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kde-workspace] Philip Muškovac * 550 * debian/changelog upload 4:4.7.0-0ubuntu7
<yofel> fabo: since you're the one that uploads icecc for debian, can you take a look at it again? debian bug #630504 isn't fixed, at least not for me. It needs to ues -print-file-name, not -print-prog-name
<ubottu> Debian bug 630504 in icecc "icecc: Remote compilation fails with missing g++ plugin" [Important,Fixed] http://bugs.debian.org/630504
<yofel> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/77203994/buildlog_ubuntu-oneiric-amd64.kde-workspace_4%3A4.7.0-0ubuntu7_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz -> WTF?
#kubuntu-devel 2011-08-14
<fabo> yofel: looking into icecc issue
<fabo> ScottK: same for multiarch
<markey> yay, berlinlogger is going to come to my place for a few days, starting tonight
<markey> we have lots of vacuum cleaning to do...
<markey> and eean "The Beard" Monroe is living nearby
<CIA-52> sitter * 1246998 * trunk/www/sites/multimedia/ (arts-faq.php menu.inc) remove legacy stuff such as arts and dated links
<markey> berlinlogger: you can enjoy my Sennheiser HD 558 headphones, they are truly audiophile
<markey> listening to aseigo singing karaoke on them: priceless
 * markey is not Peter File though. I beg to differ.
<CIA-52> sitter * 1246999 * trunk/www/sites/multimedia/software.php cleanup old/unmaintained/broken references in the MM software library
<berlinlogger> markey: awsome, does porn work better with them?
<markey> is why I bought them.
<fabo> yofel: you're right -print-file-name should be used
<CIA-52> sitter * 1247000 * trunk/www/sites/multimedia/ (images/projects/32-app-kmid.png index.php site.inc) remove kmid, refactor main site to make my head stop spinning
<CIA-52> sitter * 1247001 * trunk/www/sites/multimedia/index.php fix addprogram usage
<fabo> yofel: icecc_0.9.7-2 uploaded
<debfx> yofel: finally some multiarch fallout, yay
 * yofel hugs fabo
<Quintasan> ARgh
<Quintasan> berlinlogger: What was that coding stuff referring to?
<Quintasan> yofel: Did you get far with ABIManager?
<Quintasan> yofel: and btw. kde-workspace ubuntu7 upload FTBFS on everything except for armel
<Quintasan> :D
<bambee> good afternoon
<Quintasan> bambee: \o
<bambee> yo!
<Quintasan> What's up?
<bambee> Quintasan: I am back from sailing, it was cool. I fished a big fish (around ~ 3kg) :D
<Quintasan> That's a big one :D
<bambee> yes :D
<yofel> Quintasan: I got nowhere with abimanager yet, as for workspace I tend to agree with debfx. I'm clueless how to fix it though.
<yofel> bambee: how did it taste? ^^
<CIA-52> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/cantor] Philip Muškovac * 7 * debian/changelog sync with archive
<bambee> yofel: it was very good, it was an atlantic bonito (also called a sarda sarda apparently...)
<bambee> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Atlantic_bonito
<bambee> :)
<yofel> :D
<bambee> cook it with some vinegar and garlic => it's awesome ! :D
<bambee> yofel: could you try something for me ? upgrade your oneiric system, then try to build phonon from git (master branch)
<bambee> does it build for you?
<yofel> trying
<yofel> bambee: built fine
<bambee> WTF ? o_O
<yofel> what error did you get?
<bambee> http://paste.kde.org/109459/
<bambee> make[2]: *** No rule to make target `/usr/lib/libQtTest.so', needed by `phonon/libphonon.so.4.5.56'.  Stop. 
<yofel> oh wait, I built without qzeitgeist
<bambee> the full output http://paste.kde.org/109489/
<yofel> bambee: right, with zeitgeist I get the same error
<bambee> interesting...
<bambee> qzeitgeist has been upgraded recently?
<yofel> bambee: multiarch breakage
<yofel> /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libQtTest.so
<yofel> seems like Qt got multiarched
<bambee> ohh right
<bambee> good catch
<yofel> so *something* needs fixing
<yofel> I would start with rebuilding qzeitgeist
<bambee> trying
<bambee> yofel: qzeitgeist must use QT_LIBRARY_DIR I think
<bambee> let me try something
<yofel> what needs fixing is /usr/share/qzeitgeist/cmake/QZeitgeistExport-noconfig.cmake which I *think* is created at build-time
<bambee> right
<yofel> yep, rebuilding it fixed it
<bambee> yes
<yofel> this is fun too:
<yofel> $ ubuntu-bug bash
<yofel> Traceback (most recent call last):
<yofel>   File "/usr/share/apport/apport-kde", line 27, in <module>
<yofel>     from PyKDE4.kdecore import (ki18n, KAboutData, KCmdLineArgs,
<yofel> RuntimeError: the PyQt4.QtCore module is version 1 but the PyKDE4.kdecore module requires version -1
<CIA-52> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/pykde4] Philip Muškovac * 10 * debian/changelog No change rebuild against new PyQt (LP: #826321)
<yofel> ScottK: pykde4 isn't in the kubuntu package set o.O
<bambee> yofel: btw, http://paste.ubuntu.com/665826/  
<bambee> (or just bump it yourself since there is nothing to change)
<yofel> bambee: uh, where did you get 0.7.0-0ubuntu2 from?
<bambee> yofel: I just used apt-get source
<bambee> woo! there is 0.7.0-1 in universe
<yofel> right, that's why I was wondering
<bambee> yofel: http://paste.ubuntu.com/665837/
<bambee> (I've changed the "Maintainer" field because I got an error from dpkg-source)
<yofel> bambee: keep the debian maintainer with as XSBC-Original-Maintainer: please
<bambee> "dpkg-source: error: Version number suggests Ubuntu changes, but Maintainer: does not have Ubuntu address"
<yofel> bambee: right, we as maintainer, but keep the original maintainer
<bambee> oh
<yofel> just add:
<yofel> XSBC-Original-Maintainer: Debian Krap Maintainers <debian-qt-kde@lists.debian.org>
<bambee> http://paste.ubuntu.com/665843/
<yofel> bambee: k, fine, now as you're not a MOTU file a bug, close that bug in the changelog, add the debdiff to the bug and subscribe the sponsors
<Quintasan> BRRR
<Quintasan> or ask me
<Quintasan> :S
<Quintasan> :P
<Quintasan> >Debian Krap Maintainers
<Quintasan> LOL
<Quintasan> WHY NO SOUND IN FLASH
<Quintasan> GOD DAMNIT
<bambee> Quintasan: you're a motu?
<Quintasan> Indeed.
<bambee> I could add you as sponsor to the bug :)
<Quintasan> You could give me the bug number so I can learn the policy :P
<bambee> I need to upgrade to the last pykde4 before :D  (ubuntu-bug crashes lol)
<yofel> bambee: won't help, need a core-dev to fix it
<bambee> arf
<Quintasan> yofel: It's in main then?
<yofel> it is
<Quintasan> Ah, then ask berlinlogger or schmidtm
<Quintasan> ScottK*
<debfx> bambee: for rebuilds without source changes the version number should be buildX instead of ubuntuX ("dch -R" will do the right thing)
<bambee> debfx: ok
<bambee> fixing
<debfx> and in the process the maintainer field can remain unchanged
 * debfx wonders if that is actually documented somewhere
<bambee> mhhh indeed
<EagleScreen> All KDE4 applications which use python-kde4 are broken in oneiric (apport-kde, printer-applet, language-selector, etc...)
<Quintasan> EagleScreen: We know that, PyQt needs rebuild since Qt just was multiarch'ed
<EagleScreen> ok
<EagleScreen> many .desktop files are untranslated, see LP: #826350
<EagleScreen> Bug #826350
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 826350 in Ubuntu Translations "Many .desktop files are not translated in Kubuntu" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/826350
<EagleScreen> it might be duplicate or related to Bug #794320
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 794320 in pkg-kde-tools (Ubuntu Oneiric) "Some .desktop files are not translated" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/794320
<yofel> Quintasan: actually it's pykde that needs a rebuild, pyqt is fine
<Quintasan> Hmm, It's Python after all
<Quintasan> :P
<debfx> EagleScreen: that's probably just because the language packs haven't been updated since we've uploaded KDE 4.7
 * bambee is wondering why the hell there is nobody on #we-love-harald
<EagleScreen> debfx: the solid actions .desktop weren't translated in stable "natty" release neither
<EagleScreen> it is supposed to be fix released, but it isn't here in oneiric
<debfx> it's fixed but the language packs still need to be updated
<EagleScreen> okay
<EagleScreen> then it might be as Fix commited to avid confusion, but anyway, okay, i will wait for translation updates
<ulysses> bambee: maybe nobody loves harald :P
<bambee> ulysses: see https://launchpad.net/~we-love-harald
<bambee> :P
<bambee> 45 active members
<ulysses> oh… https://launchpad.net/~ulysses/+participation
<ulysses> :P
<bambee> lol
<Quintasan> yofel: http://www.5min.com/Video/How-to-Speed-Read-38919981 <-- do you have sound in this video?
<yofel> I do, but no video
<Quintasan> I get video but no sound
<Quintasan> ffs
<Quintasan> Why this is so retarded?
<yofel> I had no sound yesterday, worked again after I fixed my phonon device priority
<Quintasan> How do I remove old devices from Phonon?
<bambee> Quintasan: same here, sound works but no video....
<Quintasan> Well, I'm interested in the sound, not the video :S
<ScottK> yofel: I'd like for someone to do a thorough check of the packageset before we bug cjwatson for more manual overrides.  Is there anything else that needs changing?
<debfx> qt-gstreamer is also missing from the packageset
<debfx> ScottK: could you sponsor http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=DCV5pFCM
<bulldog98> yofel: I got two part of Plasma Active running
 * Quintasan goes to bed
<Quintasan> I'm somehow extremely tired
<yofel> re
<yofel> bulldog98: \o/ (and what exactly works now?)
<rbelem> heya yofel :-)
<yofel> hey
<rbelem> yofel, did you request ffe for the active related packages?
<yofel> not yet, since we couldn't get active to work back then, and I want at least one other person to review the patches.
<rbelem> yofel, did you update the plasma-mobile pkg? i got it working here
<yofel> though I need to finish -runtime first too
<yofel> ask bulldog98 what he did, I didn't touch mobile in the last 2 days
<yofel> I'll work on this tomorrow
<rbelem> oki
<rbelem> yofel, i can upload what i have to revu
<yofel> well, we have libs and runtime in bzr, but the rest sure, go ahead
<rbelem> yofel, oki :-)
<yofel> rbelem: you *did* check if the packages that you want to put on revu build properly at least this time?
<rbelem> yofel, yup
<CIA-52> [libkcompactdisc] sitter * 1247192 * trunk/KDE/kdemultimedia/libkcompactdisc/kcompactdisc_p.cpp When not built with WMLIB simply ignore the device selection logic and use phonon, which is always built. BUG: 183521 FIXED-IN: 4.8.0
<CIA-52> [libkcddb] sitter * 1247195 * trunk/KDE/kdemultimedia/libkcddb/cddbplookup.cpp (log message trimmed)
<CIA-52> initialize socket_ to 0 and check it before delete... in an async implementation
<CIA-52> the socket will not be created before lookup is called, so if the object is
#kubuntu-devel 2012-08-06
<Tm_T> oh nice
<Tm_T> dependency mess on upgrade continues http://paste.kde.org/529538/
<valorie> bummer, Tm_T
<Tm_T> had to manually install ibkateinterfaces and kde-runtime packages, will proceed manually installing rest of the conflicting packages
<Tm_T> yeah, feeding the packages to dpkg manually does the trick
<Tm_T> strange though
 * valorie had no issues
<valorie> except kmix had a sekret channel muted
<valorie> which muted ALL sound
<valorie> until I found the damn thing
<Tm_T> yeah, finally upgraded to 4.9.0
<valorie> \o/
<Tm_T> my window decoration is suddenly back to KDE default, and if I try to enter to windeco kcm, kcm crashes
<valorie> icky
<Tm_T> a-ha! kde-artwork and its window decorations didn't update apparently
<Tm_T> and the old windecos from there are not compatible
<Tm_T> either have to fix those windecos on upstream or have to make kdelibs from 4.9 to conflict with those windecos I suppose
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Perhaps of all the rdepends are tested.
<Tm_T> valorie: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=304645
<ubottu> KDE bug 304645 in general "KDE 4.9.0 kwindecoration kcm crashes on start" [Crash,New]
<valorie> I'll have to say, I don't think I've ever messed with kwindecorations
<valorie> and it doesn't crash for me
<Tm_T> yup, has something to do with old windecos
<Tm_T> aaand found it
<Tm_T> ....where's tabstrip?!
<Tm_T> hooray for plasma segfault: http://www.tm-travolta.net/traces/plasma-desktop-20120806-105846.kcrash
<valorie> plasma used to crash all the time
<valorie> I think it was the weather widget
<Tm_T> here it seems to be related to µblog widget this time
<Riddell> hmm kde bug 301646 is quite popular
<ubottu> KDE bug 301646 in decorations "kwindecoration crashes" [Crash,Reopened] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=301646
<Riddell> presumably what DoctorPepper was talking about last night
<Tm_T> looks like there's lots of hassle and uncleaniness with old windecos and KDE 4.9.0
<tsdgeos> /usr/lib/libkdecorations.so.4.8.0 <-- not kde 4.9
<Tm_T> tsdgeos: where?
<tsdgeos> iin that bug
<Tm_T> tsdgeos: still, have you tried building kdeartwork windecos on KFR 4.9.0? atleast last time I tried most of them failed
<tsdgeos> works like a charm here
<tsdgeos> all packages build before releasing them
<Tm_T> hmm, I wonder if something has changed recently then (:
<tsdgeos> Tm_T: anyway i expect people to report errors if they found them, not silently ignore the
<tsdgeos> m
<tsdgeos> collaboration yadda yadda yadda
<Tm_T> yup
<Tm_T> I've reported (:
<Tm_T> old windecos are lacking maintainership
<tsdgeos> you reported to the wrong place
<tsdgeos> if tarballs don't build
<tsdgeos> release-team needs to know
<Tm_T> I don't build tarballs, but from git/svn/etc
<Tm_T> unfortunately my time with KDE has been limited to triggering kdesrc-build and then forget it /:
<tsdgeos> then don't complain :-)
<Tm_T> my intention isn't to complain, just state my observation (:
<tsdgeos> Tm_T: sure
<apachelogger_> anyone ever worked with debian/control.in files?
<apachelogger_> was wondering if the mighty toolset needs a debian/control when building the source package or whether there is a trick to make it execute a rules target to get that file
<apol> jtechidna: ping
<Riddell> apachelogger_: control.in is evil, does anyone still use it?
<apachelogger_> I do :P
<apachelogger_> because dpkg is so insanely complex and yet fails to address use cases
<Riddell> a debian/control will be needed, I think it works by recreating itself at the appropriate time
<apachelogger_> yah, was just wondering
<apachelogger_> buildpackage seems to try accessing control early on
<apachelogger_> though it laters calls clean which is where you'd do the auto-update
<Riddell> like I say, evil
<apachelogger_> :'(
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<shadeslayer> debfx: uhm did you use 0.4.0ubuntu2 on purpose?
<shadeslayer> for meta-kde-telepathy
<shadeslayer> debfx: just to shut up lintian maybe?
<apachelogger_> shadeslayer: we have a policy of our natives simply having ubuntuN appended
<apachelogger_> as that is the only proper version of ubuntu moditifcations to natives
<shadeslayer> aha ok
 * shadeslayer just wanted to make sure before uploading
<shadeslayer> apachelogger_: is this outlined somewhere btw?
<apachelogger_> not sure
<apachelogger_> discussed it on the ML
<apachelogger_> all natives have that so I'd suppose one can notice that fact easily :P
<apachelogger_> apparenlty not easily enough
<shadeslayer> alrighty
<shadeslayer> :P
<shadeslayer> apachelogger_: the change log had foo-0ubuntu1 entries as well, so I was a bit confused
<apachelogger_> perhaps it was non-native at some point
<shadeslayer> meta-kde-telepathy-0.4.1.0ubuntu1 < sounds good right?
<apachelogger_> shadeslayer: suppose
<apachelogger_> shadeslayer: what's debian's version?
<shadeslayer> 0.4.0
<apachelogger_> why .1?
<shadeslayer> in master that is
<shadeslayer> apachelogger_: that's because we have the bug fix release in the archives
<shadeslayer> and Quintasan forgot to update the meta package
<apachelogger_> shadeslayer: do not bump versions on packages that are not ours
<shadeslayer> apachelogger_: huh?
<apachelogger_> the part before ubuntuN is not ours to change :P
<shadeslayer> but then the package version is all screwy
<apachelogger_> it is already
<shadeslayer> 0.4.0ubuntu1 will pull in 0.4.1 packages
<apachelogger_> versioning a meta package after what it's metaing is fucked up
<shadeslayer> sigh
<apachelogger_> what if a part of ktp gets a release some day bu tthe other does not (for lack of change)
<apachelogger_> what do you version it then?
<shadeslayer> true
<apachelogger_> .300+.301+really301
<shadeslayer> nope, .300+.301+upstream_is_screwing_with_us
<apachelogger_> ~noreallywearescrewingwithyoutoo1+thisisactually300
<apachelogger_> actually we should uplaod a version like that some time ^^
<apachelogger_> april where are thou?
<shadeslayer> heh
<shadeslayer> meta-kde-telepathy-0.4.0ubuntu4 < alrighty then
<apachelogger_> perfecto
<shadeslayer> might I say, that version sucks
 * apachelogger_ needs a krunner for chrome tabs for he has like 50000 of them and can't find no nthing nowhere
<shadeslayer> bah
<shadeslayer> I don't have upload rights for this package
<shadeslayer> apachelogger_: can you upload https://launchpad.net/~rohangarg/+archive/experimental/+files/meta-kde-telepathy_0.4.0ubuntu4.dsc
<shadeslayer> currently building at : https://launchpad.net/~rohangarg/+archive/experimental/+build/3705839
<apachelogger_> shadeslayer: why can you not?
<Darkwing> Hey guys. :)
<shadeslayer> don't have upload rights
<shadeslayer> Darkwing: hallo
<apachelogger_> why do you not?
<shadeslayer> because it's not the in the Kubuntu Packageset most likely
<Darkwing> ohhhhh crap. I have to relearn teh time difference again.
<shadeslayer> and (wince)  I'm not a MOTU
<Darkwing> oh cool... Went from UTC -7 to UTC -4
<apachelogger_> zomg, where is cj :O
<apachelogger_> Riddell: cj does package set changes, doesn't he?
<shadeslayer> cj is forever busy
<debfx> apachelogger_: yes, if you want to have a packageset changed you need to write an email to him
<shadeslayer> atleast when I talk to him :P
<apachelogger_> oho
<apachelogger_> actually *all* of ktp is not in our packageset
<shadeslayer> apachelogger_: yus
<apachelogger_> shadeslayer: send him an email listing all the ktp plz
<shadeslayer> apachelogger_: will do
<apachelogger_> it it's not fixed next week apply for MOTU :P
<shadeslayer> agateau: ok, so a slight issue with the ui file, when doing video calls, the error widget won't show up
<shadeslayer> haha :D
<shadeslayer> dholbach keeps poking me about that
<apachelogger_> shadeslayer: apply for motu regardless then
<shadeslayer> apachelogger_: I don't do *alot* of Universe contributions, need to ramp that up before I apply
 * shadeslayer will start doing that today
<agateau> shadeslayer: about to leave for lunch and errands, ping me back if you don't come back to you in 2 or 3 hours
<shadeslayer> sure
<apachelogger_> shadeslayer: I'd think it has to do with the ability of doing universe work rather than having done it in the past :P
<apachelogger_> considering all the universe are belong to us now I'd say there is ability and need :P
<shadeslayer> good point
 * shadeslayer looks up next meeting
<shadeslayer> Monday August 13th, 2012 19:00 UTC, whee, next week
<shadeslayer> time sucks for me though
<shadeslayer> the one on the 27th looks better ... will apply then
<apachelogger_> shadeslayer: did someone backport 0.4.1 to precise?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger_: iirc it's in the kde telepathy PPA
<shadeslayer> not in ubuntu-backports however
<apachelogger_> our backports needs to have it
<shadeslayer> I'll backport it when I backport virtuoso
<shadeslayer> https://launchpad.net/~virtuoso -> Debugging sexy since 2008.
<shadeslayer> hahaha
<Darkwing> :D
<allee> shadeslayer: quantal and precise have both virtuoso 6.1.4 not the new declared-as-best 6.1.6 . Is there already a virtuoso 6.1.6 pkg to test?
<Riddell> allee: is it released?
<shadeslayer> yes it's released
<shadeslayer> I'm working on a 6.1.6 package right now
<shadeslayer> so hang tight ;)
<allee> Riddell: yes according to sebastian:
<allee> shadeslayer: cool!!!
<shadeslayer> http://sourceforge.net/projects/virtuoso/files/virtuoso/6.1.6/virtuoso-opensource-6.1.6.tar.gz/download 
<Riddell> shadeslayer: lovely
 * allee delays hunting some akonadi<->nepomuk slowness and keeps finger crossed for 6.1.6
<apachelogger_> agateau: I cannot reproduce your frame lock with pvlc :(
<apachelogger_> also the seek slider is broken Oo
<apachelogger_> ah, nvm
<shadeslayer> bah, virtuoso distributes binary files
<shadeslayer> bad virtuoso
<apachelogger_> http://wstaw.org/m/2012/08/06/plasma-desktopSB2367.png
<apachelogger_> :/
<Darkwing> Don't Blink... Isn't that where the weeping angels were introduced?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: yeah you need to remove them, there should be a rule in debian/rules to do so
<Riddell> apachelogger_: why the uncertain smiley?
<apachelogger_> Riddell: works for me, does not work for agateau
<ulysses> Darkwing: the episode was called "Blink", in 2007
<Darkwing> ulysses: ahhhh, couldn't remember the name
<Darkwing> But, I thought the weeping angles were one of the best bad guys in TV history.
<Riddell> !testers
<ubottu> Testing help needed in #kubuntu-devel ping Riddell, yofel, soee, Tm_T, shadeslayer, BluesKaj, James147, em
<Riddell> smoke testing of 12.04.1 images needed http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/204/builds
<yofel> I'm on vacation and on a crappy internet connection - count me out
<Darkwing> I'll pull and test today
<jtechidna> apol_: pong
<Riddell> Darkwing: great
<jtechidna> apol: oh, I suppose I should pong the proper nick :P
<apol> jtechidna: xD it's ok now
<apol> i fixed the origins thing
<apol> and now we don't have the backendssingleton
<jtechidna> great
<jtechidna> I put a singleton in ResourcesModel because it looked like that was the only singleton left in BackendsSingleton
<jtechidna> after your simplifications
<shadeslayer> Riddell: doesn't look like there's a rule
<jtechidna> apol: btw, do you know what a KNSResource::packageName() should look like when valid?
<apol> a number...
<jtechidna> ok
<jtechidna> apol: basically what I saw was that with the plasmoid knsrc, sometimes ratingForApp would fail, and packageName would be a number
<jtechidna> but I didn't know what a proper packagename would be
<apol> yep
<jtechidna> it's weird, but it looks like the test should test for that case now, but I can't reproduce it anymore
<BluesKaj> dunno if it's a kde 4.9 thing , but i seem to have an intermittent desktop, KB and mouse freeze problem linked to startup and shutdown, during either the splash screen loading or after I choose the "Leave" dialog. 
<BluesKaj> also the screen freezes and these small wavy lines appear in darker coloured areas of the wallpaper/scene
<BluesKaj> at first I figured it might be the nvidia card failing or driver problems , but I can't recreate it on 12.04 with kde 4.9...this only happens on 12.10 with kde 4.9
<apachelogger_> 12.10 has a different vesion of xorg
<apachelogger_> and that issue is definitely because something in that stack explodes
<apachelogger_> which most likely is the nvidia blob
<shadeslayer> ScottK: kdenetwork is FTBFS with telepathy qt
<shadeslayer> fun fun fun
<shadeslayer> ../../../krfb/libvncserver/main.c:1113:9: error: implicit declaration of function 'gettimeofday' [-Werror=implicit-function-declaration]
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Lovely.  I guess leave it out for now, but file a bug report upstream then.
<ScottK> (or fix it)
<shadeslayer> ScottK: already fixed, it's missing a include
<ScottK> Cool.
<shadeslayer> waiting for the build to complete, then will push upstream
 * jtechidna wonders what would happen if it compiled after disabling -Werror=implicit-function-declaration
<jtechidna> probably nothing good :P
<ScottK> Going to upload 4.8.5 to the staging PPA.
<BluesKaj> apachelogger_,  ok I'll keep an eye on it ...meanwhile i'll check the logs 
<shadeslayer> jtechidna: said software will explode into a bazillion little pieces
<shadeslayer> how did kdenetwork even compile O_O
<ScottK> Could someone who knows the l10n magic please grab the 4.8.5 l10n and upload it to the staging PPA for precise?
<shadeslayer> http://paste.kde.org/529748/ < can someone spot the error? I can't ....
<shadeslayer> oh, maybe : configure: WARNING: wchar.h: present but cannot be compiled
<shadeslayer> !find wchar.h
<ubottu> File wchar.h found in dietlibc-dev, flite1-dev, fp-docs-2.4.4, frama-c-base, gcc-mingw32, gcc-snapshot, libace-dev, libboost1.46-dev, libboost1.48-dev, libc6-dev (and 27 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=wchar.h&mode=&suite=precise&arch=any
<shadeslayer> -.-
<shadeslayer> Can someone take over Calligra/KDevelop? I have my hands full atm 
<shadeslayer> if not, I can look at it in a couple of days
<shadeslayer> new telepathy-glib as well ^_^
<ScottK> $ dput ppa:kubuntu-ppa/staging *.changes
<ScottK> That's always fun.
<shadeslayer> :D
<shadeslayer> virtuoso is currently FTBFS due to upstream issues, working with them to figure it out ...
<shadeslayer> allee: ^
<ScottK> Riddell: Can you do the l10n for 4.8.5 to the staging PPA?
<allee> shadeslayer: thx for the info!
<allee> shadeslayer: not sure if I'll have the energy tonight, but were are the calligra tarballs.  From #Calligra it looks like 2.5 is retagged and retagged again
<shadeslayer> allee: they're in a sekrit place
<shadeslayer> bbl
<allee> shadeslayer: me too bbl
<Darkwing> Riddell: ping
<Darkwing> Riddell: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/204/builds the i386 DVD and Desktop Live images are not around...
<Riddelll> ScottK: yo, can do 4.8.5 l10n in a bit yes
<ScottK> Riddell: Great.  Thanks
<shadeslayer> so, does someone want to test krfb and krdc with tp features
<shadeslayer> or should I just upload ( I've tested it before, and it was alright )
<Riddelll> shadeslayer: got i386 quantal .debs?
<ScottK> 4.8.5 packages had a bit of a setback because someone left the staging PPA depending on the backports PPA.
<shadeslayer> mmm .. nope
<shadeslayer> I could upload to ppa
<Riddell> ScottK: mm, that doesn't sound right
<ScottK> No, I fixed it.
<Riddell> shadeslayer: nah just upload to archive and we'll test it there, live on the edge
<shadeslayer> :D
<Riddell> weird e-mail du jour http://paste.kde.org/529910/
<ScottK> Unfortunately though kde4libs built against the newer soprano, so it needs redoing
<ScottK> Waiting for it to finish now.
<shadeslayer> MD5SUMS DO NOT MATCH!!!! OMG!! ...
<jtechidna> http://www.nasa.gov/images/content/673736main_PIA15978-full_full.jpg
<shadeslayer> :D
<shadeslayer> jtechidna: do you know where I can watch a video of the splashdown?
<shadeslayer> I searched a bit, didn't find anything
<shadeslayer> kdenetwork up up and away
<jtechidna> I thought I had seen something on youtube
<jtechidna> shadeslayer: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tGEa9QYLUvQ&feature=youtu.be
<ScottK> shadeslayer: http://player.vimeo.com/video/47022580 is an animation.
<shadeslayer> sawn animation
<jtechidna> stayed up until 2 am last night to watch it
<shadeslayer> :D
<micahg> FYI, Bug #1033575 affects the Kubuntu DVD as well, Kubuntu can decide for itself if you'd like that change to be made though
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1033575 in Release Notes for Ubuntu "icedtea-plugin shouldn't be shipped on the DVD" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1033575
<shadeslayer> shouldn't the seed blacklist have that?
<debfx> afaik the blacklist isn't used at all
<debfx> but just not seeding it would probably be enough ;)
<shadeslayer> :)
 * shadeslayer still thinks ISO builds are all magical
<shadeslayer> for some reason, trying to build the kubuntu ISO manually pulls in unity
<micahg> well, the blacklist is used to prevent it from being added to the package archive, but yeah, nothing else is pulling it in
<shadeslayer> which, ironically, uses gconf update to update a couple of things but doesn't depend on gconf update
<shadeslayer> ( updating using post install scripts )
<shadeslayer> agateau: around?
<shadeslayer> please please please fix my ui file :D
<claydoh> what is the plan for official KDE updates for 12.04? Is there a possibility for 4.9  or later over the 5 years, or will we just keep to 4.8.x?
<shadeslayer> claydoh: probably -backports if ScottK is fine with it :)
<shadeslayer> claydoh: and theres 4.9 in the ppa
 * shadeslayer remembers there being a official policy for this somewhere
<claydoh> Cool, people are curious about what may be available in the standard repos
<claydoh> over the 5 year life cycle
<shadeslayer> if you're talking about -updates, then -updates will only have 4.8.x
<ScottK> Riddell: We aren't updating the dvd for 12.04.1, are we?
<shadeslayer> never 4.9
<ScottK> Before we consider 4.9 for the official backports repository, I'd like to know who volunteers to do 5 years of security support for it (which is three years after is' no longer supported in 12.10).
<ScottK> If you want 4.9 after 12.10 is released, I think you should use 12.10.
<ScottK> That's been the way we've done it in the past.
<shadeslayer> ouch
<debfx> I highly doubt we can push 4.9 to the official backports repository
<debfx> far too many rdepends of the various libs
<shadeslayer> I don't even know whether we'll be around after 5 years ... ( we're supposedly dying this December )
<shadeslayer> aka the Apocalypse
<debfx> I hope it won't be as horrible as the movie (2012)
<claydoh> shadeslayer: thanks
<shadeslayer> debfx: 2012 was ~okay
<Riddell> ScottK: dvd update, yep
<ScottK> Oh.  OK.
<ScottK> Then you ought to answer the question on -release about dropping the icedtea thing.
<Quintasan> HOLY CRAP
<Quintasan> WHY IT DOESNT WORK
<ScottK> Because it's you.  You're fated for this.
<Riddell> allee: did I get right you're going to package calligra 2.5?
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: is it pythorn?
<ScottK> Riddell: He needs access to the tarballs.
<mikhas> shadeslayer, sure
<shadeslayer> hi mikhas
<Riddell> allee: ftpubuntu@ftpmaster.kde.org  should have it
<shadeslayer> mikhas: ok, so mallit has a word completion feature ...
<shadeslayer> mikhas: while we can help in packaging, #plasma can help you with respect to getting it integrated in the KDE Plasma Desktop
<mikhas> shadeslayer, yes, see for instance http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UXNWHP7Qd9c&feature=plcp and http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=akvQZwJYSbw&feature=plcp
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: ^ weren't you taking care of mallit packages?
<mikhas> I think at one point he did, yeah.
<shadeslayer> hmm .. interesting
<mikhas> Packaging is only the first step though, I am sure there are tons of Plasma-related bugs with Maliit.
<shadeslayer> probably
<mikhas> Or perhaps some integration features we still lack.
<mikhas> (settings UI integration is a typical example)
<shadeslayer> ok, so for integration, #plasma would be a better option
<mikhas> yeah
<shadeslayer> as for packaging, I can try and take over it
<mikhas> cool!
<shadeslayer> since Quintasan is now busy with uni and stuff
<Riddell> Darkwing: did you get to testing precise daily images?
<mikhas> shadeslayer, the one thing that probably broke most in our packaging was the Debian multiarch setup that came with Ubuntu 12.04 or so
<mikhas> now Maliit still installs some stuff into wrong library directories, or not at all (at least that's what others have reported)
<shadeslayer> oh my, searching for mallit on google is NSFW
<mikhas> is it?
<mikhas> lol
<mikhas> shadeslayer, https://wiki.maliit.org/PackagingGuidelines
<shadeslayer> yeah
<mikhas> and https://wiki.maliit.org/Packaging
<shadeslayer> aha, wrong spelling then :P
<mikhas> shadeslayer, I now mentioned the optional dependencies for maliit-keyboard: https://wiki.maliit.org/index.php?title=PackagingGuidelines&action=historysubmit&diff=822&oldid=817
<shadeslayer> mikhas: shouldn't be a issue, we're moving to universe
<mikhas> :-)
<shadeslayer> gives us more flexibility to add optional build deps
<Darkwing> Riddell: about to spin em up;
<shadeslayer> mikhas: I'm going to sleep, but I'll look over them this week and get back to you ...
<shadeslayer> mikhas: do you have a email address/IRC Channel I can poke?
<mikhas> shadeslayer, #maliit on this network
<shadeslayer> alright, off to sleep I am
<Riddell> guid nicht shadeslayer 
<mikhas> gn
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: 1. No 2. Yes 3. Uni stuff is not that urgent but I'm more worried why I can't have internet at home
<micahg> Riddell: icedtea affects the quantal kubuntu seed as well (ISTR you no longer building dvd images though)
<Riddell> micahg: right, removing the dvd seed file is somewhere on my todo list
<micahg> ok, I won't worry about it then, thanks!
<shadeslayer> Riddell: oh right, do you want to test krdc/krfb with telepathy capabilities?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: if it's available
<shadeslayer> It is
<shadeslayer> Riddell: we need to be friends on jabber, add me on rohangarg at jabber.org
<Riddell> shadeslayer: mm, I don't have a jabber account
<shadeslayer> uhhh
<Riddell> can it not work over any protocol?
<shadeslayer> XMPP ...
<Riddell> googletalk?
<shadeslayer> sure
<shadeslayer> need your gtalk address
<Riddell> riddell@gmail .com
<Riddell> but we're already friends and you're not online
<shadeslayer> probably because I haven't added gtalk to ktp
<Riddell> groove
<Riddell> groovy
<Riddell> got krdc 4:4.9.0-0ubuntu4
<shadeslayer> ok, request sent
<shadeslayer> ohhh
<Riddell> hey it works!
<shadeslayer> :D
<shadeslayer> can you control my desktop?
<shadeslayer> looks like it xD
<shadeslayer> HELLO
<shadeslayer> :P
<shadeslayer> ok, IbaM ROHAN< I HAVE BECOME SENTIENT
<shadeslayer> hehehe
<Riddell> it's very slow though, too slow to do anything much useful with
<Riddell> I wonder how it compares with someone who isn't on the other side of the world
<shadeslayer> that'd be my network
<shadeslayer> alot better
<Quintasan> #!@!$#@!$
<ScottK> Riddell: Is this the place you went in Nigeria: http://www.csmonitor.com/World/Making-a-difference/Change-Agent/2012/0806/A-modern-wired-university-grows-in-Nigeria
<Quintasan> Anyone has any idea what value of Line Attenuation in my ADSL connection statistic would be okay?
<jtechidna> Quintasan: depends on what speed you think you should be getting, I guess
<Quintasan> jtechidna: Ehh, when I have to set up a network in my house it feels like I'm in a strange land
<Quintasan> NOTHING WORKS
<Quintasan> I bought a new 8-port switch
<Quintasan> 10/100 mbps capable
<Quintasan> and tried to replace my old 5-port godknowshowmany mpbs
<Quintasan> I just plugged the new one in, plugged all the ethernet cables
<jtechidna> as long as you weren't using a hub :P
<Quintasan> and shit doest work
<Quintasan> I plug in the old one and it WORKS
<mikhas> jtechidna, was just thinking that, too
<mikhas> Quintasan, check with a cross-over cable if you have
<Quintasan> hub?
<mikhas> hubs != switches
<jtechidna> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ethernet_hub
<Quintasan> goddamn it I'm going to label all the cabels if they are crossed-over or not
<jtechidna> basically it sends all packets to everybody connected
<jtechidna> instead of packet routing
<Quintasan> ...
<Quintasan> hmmm
<jtechidna> it's what was used before switches
<Quintasan> 5-port Mini Jub
<Quintasan> Hub*
 * mikhas actually still travels with cross-over cables in the backpack
<mikhas> always prepared =p
<Quintasan> jtechidna, mikhas: let me sketch the situation for you, maybe you understand anything from this mess
<jtechidna> as long as you don't have 70dB line attenuation you should at least get *something*
<Quintasan> jtechidna: http://imgur.com/vcrSQ
<Quintasan> I wanted to replace that 5-port mini hub with my brand new shiny 8-port switch but ffs I can't get anything to work
<Quintasan> Be sure to zoom in the image
<ScottK> If you connect straight to the switch, does it work?
<Riddell> ScottK: not that one, I was in Kano, interesting though
<Quintasan> ScottK: If I connect what to the switch directly?
<ScottK> Quintasan: Your PC
<ScottK> In your diagram it's connecting via the hub.
<Quintasan> ScottK: Yes it works right now, the point is that I can't copy anything via network because it's slow as hell and I can't connect my iMX to the internet either because there is some magic in the kernel driver that causes it not to work on 10mbps networks
<ScottK> Connect everything to the 8 port switch and throw the hub away.
<Quintasan> Not enough cables I'm afraid
<ScottK> The hub in there is a recipe for pain.
<Quintasan> The question is why the hell switch-switch connection doesn
 * ScottK suspects if you get rid of it all will be well.
<Quintasan> 't work
<Quintasan> switch-switch has to be a cross-over cable?
<ScottK> What do you mean switch - switch?
<ScottK> DGN  -> 8 port switch?
<Quintasan> ScottK: If I replace the hub with the switch I don't have any connection
<Quintasan> DGN -> 8 port switch -> 8port switch
<ScottK> On switches there is usually one port labled WAN.
<Quintasan> There are so many switches because the number of computers in my home is very unstable
<ScottK> Make sure you plug the DGN into that one and then you shouldn't need a crossover
<ScottK> There may be a switch on the switch to treat one port as the WAN port.
<Quintasan> ScottK: There isn
<Quintasan> Not on the new one or the older one
<ScottK> The it's probably a hub and not a switch.
<Quintasan> The manual says that all the ports can act as uplink port.
<ScottK> Or it has some automagic detection of it.
<Quintasan> This is retarded
<Quintasan> I asked for a switch and they gave me a hub
<Quintasan> ridiculous
<Quintasan> Hell, even the box states it's a switch
<ScottK> If you have DGN -> new switch -> PC and nothing else, does it work?
<ScottK> It probably autodetects which is the "WAN" port.
<Quintasan> It *should*, can't test it without dragging my PC over there
<ScottK> (if the box says it's a switch)
<ScottK> Can't you use the cable that's running to the hub right now?
<Quintasan> This crap apparently has MDI/MDI-X (whatever it is) that apparently can tell apart a crossed-over cable from normal one
<Quintasan> ScottK: Well, if I use the cable that goes from the switch to hub I can only connect one device.
<ScottK> This is just for a test.
<Quintasan> Oh, ok
<Quintasan> Brb
<Quintasan> ScottK: Doesn't work
<ScottK> Is there a 'reset to factory settings' button on the switch?
<ScottK> If so, disconnect all the cables, mash that, and then hook them up agani, DGN end  first.
<Quintasan> ScottK: Uhh no
<Quintasan> There are no buttons on the switches nor the hub
<ScottK> If there's no button, just unplug the cables and pull the power for about a minute.
<ScottK> The hook the DGN cable up and power on.
<Quintasan> ScottK: Looking at my magical diagram I unplugged the ethernet cable that goes from 8port switch to 5 port hub and plugged it to my PC, no IP from dhcp; no connection whatsover
<ScottK> Even after power cycling?
<Quintasan> ScottK: No, right now, just wanted to confirm if we are talking about the same thing
<ScottK> Yes.
<ScottK> Go for it.
<Quintasan> So you basically want me to unplug everything from the switch, power it off and the plug only the DGN cable?
<Quintasan> hell
<Quintasan> brb
<ScottK> Yes.
<jocarter> 712431
<jocarter> (sorry that's the last words of a dying screen session)
<ScottK> Now memorilized on irclogs.ubuntu.com.
<jocarter> heh
<Quintasan> ScottK: well, ok, dgn is powered on, not plugged anywhere, powering the 8port switch on and pluggin in the dgn cable
<ScottK> The DGN is plugged in to your ISP, right?
<Quintasan> yeah
<Quintasan> Ok
<Quintasan> What now?
<Quintasan> DGN connected to the 8 port switch and to nothing else.
<ScottK> Then connect PC to switch via the long cable.
<Riddell> ScottK: 4.8.5 kde-l10n into kubuntu-ppa/staging ?
<ScottK> Riddell: Yes.  Please.
<ScottK> 4.8.5 is just about done building.
 * ScottK wonders where Quintasan went.
<Quintasan> ScottK: sorry, seems like dgn died for good
<Quintasan> I switched back to the thing I got from isp. Now I'm plugging it to the 8 port switch
<ScottK> OK
<Quintasan> Ok now it is plugged to the 8 port switch and the cable that goes down to the 5 port hub is unplugged
<Quintasan> note that I want to get rid of that damned hub
<Quintasan> So, here I have the godamn 5 port hub and another 8 port switch, do I plug the second switch now or you have some nifty magic spell to invoke ScottK? My sanity depends on your vast knowledge of the network magicks.
<ScottK> How many devices do you need to connect?
<ScottK> And are the all near the PC?
<Quintasan> I need to connect three devices, my PC, iMX (it works only on 100mbps link) and the second random pc which is used as a playground
<Quintasan> they are all in the same room
<ScottK> So I'd plug the ISP thingy into the wall, then use the long cable to plug to the 8 port switch, and then plug all three into that.
<ScottK> Ditch the hub.
<ScottK> Power them on ISP thingy, switch, boxen.
<Quintasan> well I can't do that without moving all the stuff, thats why I have the freaking hub in the first place
<Quintasan> lemme take photos
<Quintasan> ScottK: http://www.imgur.com/aHrKI.jpeg this is the cable that goes through some magic hole in the wall to the 8 port switch to the room downstairs
<ScottK> OK.
<ScottK> Is the room downstairs where the ISP thingy is or the computers?
<ScottK> Quintasan: ^^^
<Quintasan> ScottK: Neither. That cable in the photo goes a little bit up to the router standing on a wardrobe
<ScottK> What's at the other end of the cable?
<Quintasan> it does from the router through the wall to a room downstair where my sis used to live in and there is a switch in  the corner
<Quintasan> s/does/goes
<Quintasan> http://i.imgur.com/iHce6.jpg
<ScottK> OK.
<Quintasan> the cable plugged in is obviously the one from the router and the rolled up, grey one is the one that goes to the room where my pc is
<ScottK> And the ISP thingy is in that room?
<Quintasan> even further down stairs
<ScottK> I start to see.
<Quintasan> No. ISP thingy is the router upstairs
<ScottK> So ISP thingy - one long cable - ex-sister's room/router - another long cable - hub - computers
<Quintasan> almost
<ScottK> OK.
<Quintasan> isp thingy is a adsl modem+wireless+1eth port
<ScottK> How so?
<ScottK> Yeah.
<Quintasan> and in my sisters room there is a switch
<ScottK> Right.
<Quintasan> the damned label sates it is a switch and it has only 8 ethernet ports
<ScottK> And these cables are in the wall, so it's non-trivial to mess with them, right?
<ScottK> It probably is then.
<Quintasan> Yeah
<ScottK> Here's what I would do ...
<Quintasan> I'd would probably have to hit the wall with a hammer a few times to mess with those cables
<ScottK> 1.  Get one big honking cable that's long enough to go from the ADSL modem to your computer.
<ScottK> 2.  Connect those two together and prove that works.
<ScottK> If that works:
<Quintasan> I think I have a netbook somewhere. I'll try with this
<ScottK> 3.  Hook the ADSL router to the switch via the appropriate cable in the wall.
<ScottK> 4.  Hook your PC to the router.
<ScottK> See if that works.
<ScottK> Even better.
<ScottK> If the router doesn't work, move the hub down there and see if it works.
<ScottK> You can also plug your netbook into the cable that comes through the wall from the ADSL modem and see if that works (prove the cable is good).
<Quintasan> Wait, the router has only one ethernet port. I either connect it directly to the PC or to the switch
<Quintasan> and wireless
<ScottK> Oh.
<ScottK> You said it was an 8 port router.
<Quintasan> nooooo
<Quintasan> ScottK: Look at the first photo
<ScottK> http://imgur.com/vcrSQ says 8 port switich.
<Quintasan> ScottK: Is switch == router to you?
<ScottK> No.
 * Quintasan things he is using the wrong terms
<ScottK> Switch, router, and hub are three different things.
<ScottK> Hub is a dumb box where packets collide and ugly stuff happens.
<Quintasan> ScottK: Ok, substitute dgn with livebox - its the thing I use to connect to the internet, this particular device has one ethernet port which is used to connect a device and also is an wireless access point
<ScottK> livebox == ADSL modem?
<Quintasan> yes
<ScottK> Switch knows the difference between upstream WAN link and peer links.  Has some smarts.
<Quintasan> its a combo of adsl modem , router and wireless ap
<Quintasan> Its shitty but I have nothing better at hand now that dgn died for good
<ScottK> Router does stuff like assign DHCP addresses and things and effectively has a separate network behind it.
<ScottK> OK.
<ScottK> Find the netbook and just go through it step by step.
<ScottK> livebox - short cable - netbook.
<ScottK> livebox - long cable through wall to ex-sister's room - netbook
<ScottK> etc.
<ScottK> I see the language packs are starting to land.
<ScottK> Thanks Riddell .
<ScottK> Riddell:  I have to run out for a bit.  If you can find someone to smoke test 4.8.5 in staging, I think it's ready to be copied to updates and announced after your langpacks are done.
<ScottK> Quintasan: I'll check back later.  Good luck.  Be methodical and don't assume anything works.
<ScottK> I did a test install in a chroot, so I know installability is good.
<Quintasan> ScottK: Oookay. So far step 1. worked
<ScottK> That's good.
 * ScottK goes.
<Quintasan> See yoy later then, going to test it though I doubt the cables are bad
<Riddell> !testers
<ubottu> Testing help needed in #kubuntu-devel ping Riddell, yofel, soee, Tm_T, shadeslayer, BluesKaj, James147, em
<Riddell> smoke test 4.8.5 in staging
<Quintasan> ScottK: lb -> long cable through wall -> netbook works (no idea how did I manage to plug this crap in)
<Quintasan> ScottK: lb -> long cable through wall -> 8 port switch -> short cable -> netbook works
<Quintasan> ha...hahah....haha...AHAHAHAHAHAHAH
<Quintasan> not
<Quintasan> ScottK: lb -> long cable -> switch -> long cable to pc room -> netbook doesn't work
<Quintasan> http://i.imgur.com/o6WHO.png
<Quintasan> It says "Address type: Automatic private address"
<Quintasan> IP Address: 169.254.253.82
<Quintasan> Subnet mask: 255.255.0.0
<Quintasan> Not what I get plus setting a static ip address doesn't establish communication
<Quintasan> Hmm, let me try something.
<Quintasan> ARE YOU FOR REAL
<Quintasan> ScottK: lb -> long cable to sis room -> 8 port switch -> cable to pc room -> this damn hub -> short cable -> netbook WORKS
<Quintasan> for some reason
<Quintasan> and it's only 10mpbs
<Quintasan> whilst the rest of tests yielded 100mbps
<Quintasan> There is something wrong with the cable then
<Quintasan> But how do you explain this.
<ScottK> It's always the cable.
<Quintasan> by cable  I mean the cable that goes from the freaking 8 port switch to the pc room
<Quintasan> when you plug it in to the pc it gets some mumbojumbo ip address
<ScottK> Is that a switch or a router?
<Quintasan> and when I plugged it into the hub and used short cable to plug the netbook in it worked
<Quintasan> ScottK: it's a goddamn hub
<Quintasan> the one I want to get rid of
<Quintasan> holy crap how does this even work
<ScottK> Quintasan: 169.254 are link-local addresses.
<ScottK> That means there's no outside connectivity.
<ScottK> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Link-local_address#IPv4
<Quintasan> But the same freaking cable plugged to HUB somehow works
<ScottK> What ip address does the netbook have then?
<Quintasan> 8port switch -> long cable to pc room -> netbook doesnt work (gives local-link address)
<Quintasan> 8port switch -> long cable to pc room -> HUB -> short cable -> netbook works
<ScottK> With what IP address?
<ScottK> (when it works)
<Quintasan> 192.168.1.16
<Quintasan> assigned by dhcp
<Quintasan> as one would like to
<ScottK> Look at http://192.168.1.1 and see what comes up.
<Quintasan> livebox web admin panel
<ScottK> OK.
<ScottK> I question if that's a switch in the ex-sister's room or a router.
<Quintasan> It's a freaking switch
<Quintasan> I'm telling you
<ScottK> OK.
<ScottK> Well we had some terminology issues earlier.
<Quintasan> I has virtually nothing but ethernet ports and power cable socket
<Quintasan> It*
<ScottK> This can also be true of routers.
<Quintasan> Hell, if the lable is wrong then I have been buying the wrong stuff
<Quintasan> It says "8 Port 10/100 Switch"
<ScottK> OK.
<ScottK> It's definitely weird.
<ScottK> So with the netbook/hub it 'works', right?
<Quintasan> yes
<Quintasan> I'm writing from netbook/hub as we talk
<ScottK> What happens if you also plug your PC into the hub?
<Quintasan> work
<Quintasan> s
<Quintasan> Just did a speedtest
<ScottK> Cool.
<ScottK> Arm box?
<Quintasan> no connection
<ScottK> Wrong speed?
<Quintasan> doesn't work on 10mbps link
<ScottK> So what's 10Mbps?
<ScottK> All segments or just hub/arm box.
<Quintasan> all devices plugged to hub are 10mbps
<Quintasan> my pc, netbook, arm box and second pc
<Quintasan> all report 10mbps
<ScottK> What's the speed between the hub and the switch?
<Quintasan> how do you call the ethernet cable when it's no crossed-over?
<Quintasan> ScottK: I imagine if I went to the switch and plugged the netbook it would be 100 mbps
<Quintasan> brb
<ScottK> Right, but there should be lights on the hub/switch to tell you the speed.
<ScottK> Riddell: I think "index.docbook:4880: parser error : Entity 'plugins-chapter' not defined" means the translation needs kdelibs 4.9, so we should skip it.
<Quintasan> ScottK: Right.
<Quintasan> So with the netbook plugged in to the switch I get 100 mbps
<Quintasan> the hub with the rest of devices are still plugged in
<Quintasan> Fabulous. Never seen this kind of magic
<Quintasan> ScottK: I wonder if it has something to do with the cable going from switch to pc room being crossed or not
<ScottK> Quintasan: No.  Crossed/not crossed gets you works/doesn't work if you get it wrong.
<Quintasan> ScottK: Ha, it doesn't work if I plug it in to PC
<Quintasan> It also doesn't work when I swap the HUB for the new 8 port switch I bought today
<ScottK> Quintasan: Your life would be much easier with this in the ex-sister's room: http://www.amazon.com/Belkin-R6D011-Female-Inline-Coupler/dp/B00006HTTE
<ScottK> Then it's just like one long cable.
<Quintasan> Hmm, I think I might have one somewhere but that is a big speculation and I don't necessarily want to wake up my dad
<ScottK> Sure.
<ScottK> I can understand that.
<ScottK> I suspect the feeling is mutual.
<Quintasan> ScottK: What happens when I find that thing and plug both cables and it still doesn't work when connected directly to PC or to switch?
<ScottK> Riddell: Did you get the kde-l10n-da-4.8.5.tar.xz dated 5 august as it was allegedly fixed.
<Quintasan> ScottK: Especially when it's 01:15 in here.
<ScottK> Quintasan: Then you figure the cables are too crappy for 100 Mbps all the way from the ISP thing.
<Quintasan> ALL THE WAY?
<Quintasan> not just the single one going from sis room to pc room?
<ScottK> If you put the router in the PC room, each machine ought to be able to negotiate it's own speed with the router independent of the speed between the router and the next box upstream.
<ScottK> Well, if you use one of those it's like one long cable.
<ScottK> Simplifying, but longer cable.
<Quintasan> Hmm, true.
<Riddell> ScottK: got the latest from the server today
<ScottK> Hmmm.
<ScottK> Riddell:  I'd say it deserve a mail to dirk.
<ScottK> I've got a reply started.
<ScottK> Or I did until kontact froze up on me.
<Quintasan> Holy crap. Looks like I either look for a monitor and a keyboard and a mouse and move out with my iMX or deal with it
<Quintasan> Feels bad man.
<Quintasan> ScottK: You don't happen to offer home network designing services, do you?
<ScottK> I'm glad to offer help here. 
<ScottK> Riddell: Mailed.
<ScottK> Anyone on precise with 4.8.2/4 that could install 4.8.5 from staging and give it a whirl?
<Quintasan> ScottK: I can.
<ScottK> Excellent.
<Quintasan> ScottK: If I ever happen to be building my own house you gotta be here
<Quintasan> No way in hell I'm doing any of this magic without help
<ScottK> :-)
<ScottK> The future is all fiber optics.
<Quintasan> I *though* I control what the hell is going on with all those cables
<Quintasan> Up until now.
<Quintasan> I wish I could just have those cables hanging from the ceiling or laying on the damn stairs
<Quintasan> at least the access was easier
<Quintasan> You could trip or something but maintaining is less expensive
<Quintasan> Well, nuff said, going to upgrade to 4.8.5
<ScottK> Well, I suspect the problem is really way too much automagic in your gear.
<ScottK> Thanks.
<ScottK> Gotta run.
<ScottK> Let Riddell  know if it works so he can copy to updates PPA.
<Quintasan> Riddell: You do not happen to know if shadeslayer uploaded new ktp meta package?
<JontheEchidna> in my network communications class we had a guest lecturer who did a demo and spliced a fiber optic cable. pretty neat stuff
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: Y I NO LIVE IN US AND A
<JontheEchidna> lol
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: http://knowyourmeme.com/photos/363738-dolan
<JontheEchidna> is acually bsd
<Quintasan> LINUSK PLS
#kubuntu-devel 2012-08-07
<Quintasan> Riddell: 4.8.5 Works for me
<Quintasan> Riddell: Oh wait, not sure what's the default background for 4.8 but KSplash uses the old blue one
<yofel> Quintasan: default for 4.8 is striped Ariya, so it should be gray not blue..
<Quintasan> yofel: Yeah, so it doesn't use Ariya here
<ScottK> Did it before?
<ScottK> 4.8.5 copied to updates PPA and announcement on kubuntu.org
<ScottK> debfx: ^^^ your kubuntu-automation script helped a lot.  Thanks again.
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: I did
<allee> calligra
<Riddell> allee: are you packaging it?
<allee> I will try this afternoon.  But my pkgs skills are quite dusty.   But it's time to get into the business agaiin
<allee> Riddell: ^
<Riddell> great
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<Riddell> hello
<BluesKaj> hey Riddell
<Darkwing> Good morning.
<BluesKaj> 'morning Darkwing
<Riddell> hi Darkwing, did you get any testing done?
<Darkwing> Updating http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/204/builds right now
<Darkwing> So far so good on things.
<Darkwing> I should test some 12.10 images too
 * apachelogger_ looks at bugs.launchpad and goes :@
<Darkwing> apachelogger_: I with ya on that.
<Riddell> Darkwing: wow, thanks for that
<Darkwing> Riddell: It was just a matter of downloading the images then running it with KVM
<Darkwing> Plus, my friend that I'm staying with has a windowz machine.
<BluesKaj> kde on 12.04 is nice and stable so far (295 nvidia driver), but I had a couple of freezes on 12.10 with the nvidia 302.17 driver yesterday ..none yet this morning however ,,, freeze seems to be linked to startup&shutdown , one was during the loading in the splash screen phase , the other was after clicking on the "leave" icon in the desktop dialog
<BluesKaj> kde 4.9 that is ^
<apachelogger_> shadeslayer_: are you doing ktp backporting things stuff for precise backports ppa?
<shadeslayer_> apachelogger_: yeah, will today this evening
<tazz> shadeslayer_, reply to my mail.
<shadeslayer_> tazz: don't have it, will need to look it up, give me a couple of days
<ScottK> Riddell: Did you notice my mention that I'd copied 4.8.5/done the kubuntu.org announce?
<ScottK> Quintasan_: Your ktp-* uploads from a week ago FTBFS on arm*, causing the image builds to break.  I retried them all last night and they built.  Please keep an eye on those and retry when needed.
<Riddell> ScottK: yep saw that, thanks
<ScottK> Great.
<shadeslayer_> ScottK: thanks! didn't realize they broke ...
<shadeslayer_> agateau: pingly
<shadeslayer_> apachelogger_: fyi https://launchpad.net/~telepathy-kde/+archive/ppa
<apachelogger_> yes?
<shadeslayer_> we already have telepathy packages for kde
<shadeslayer_> albeit it needs a backport off tp qt
<apachelogger_> we do
<apachelogger_> our users do not
<shadeslayer_> 0.o
<shadeslayer_> will copy to kubuntu backports
<apachelogger_> needs different meta package tho
<shadeslayer_> obviously
<snele> updated to 4.8.5. kde 4.6 (horos) splash theme is used instead of grey one
<snele> probably you guys already have noticied that ;)
<ScottK> snele: That's two people reporting that, so we should look into that.
<ScottK> Riddell: ^^^ Any idea what could cause that?
<Riddell> umm, no idea
<Riddell> I'll give it a go in a bit
<ScottK> Cool.
<Riddell> whee guest session working
<shadeslayer_> humbug, when did we switch to precise1~ppa1
<shadeslayer_> erm
<shadeslayer_> I meant ppa1~precise1
<shadeslayer_> that looks weird tbh
<Riddell> ~precise1~ppa1 is the more normal one
<shadeslayer_> Tell that to Quintasan_
<shadeslayer_> https://launchpad.net/~telepathy-kde/+archive/ppa/+packages :P
<shadeslayer_> argh
 * shadeslayer_ grumbles about lp being slow about ppa uploads
<Riddell> well it doesn't matter much now that ~precise > ~ppa so it can always be reverted to ~precise~ppa1
<shadeslayer_> true that
<shadeslayer_> Virtuoso now building : https://launchpad.net/~rohangarg/+archive/experimental/+builds?build_state=building
<shadeslayer_> if it FTBFS's anymore I might go mental
<Riddell> lovely
<shadeslayer_> for some very weird reason, it failed to build on one server, but built perfectly on another
<agateau> shadeslayer_: sorry missed your ping, and about to leave :/
<Quintasan> ScottK: Oh crap, sorry about that, I forgot that I still do have to care about that even if we are not in main
<Quintasan> shadeslayer_: "I did" - you did what? As for ktp I might have crapped the order around at one package and decided to crap the rest over
<Quintasan> silly me
<Quintasan> ~precise1~ppa1 is the way
<Quintasan> no idea why did I suddently switch the order around
<shadeslayer_> Quintasan: I've uploaded the meta package
<Quintasan> Does it break anything badly?
<Quintasan> shadeslayer_: Thanks.
<shadeslayer_> nah
<Quintasan> We cool?
<shadeslayer_> sure :)
<Quintasan> :D
<Quintasan> Okay
<Quintasan> How does one connect to a device using serial port?
 * shadeslayer_ ships some oil all the way to the oil refinery
<Quintasan> Great
<Quintasan> I bought a freaking usb-serial cable
<Quintasan> but no idea how to use it
<ScottK> NCommander: ^^^
<apachelogger_> Quintasan: to connect with what device?
<Quintasan> iMX ofc
<apachelogger_> generally speaking you'd want to use a serial terminal
<apachelogger_> minicom for example
<apachelogger_> or screen
<apachelogger_> or something with k
<apachelogger_> kermit
<NCommander> screen /dev/ttyUSB0 115200 usually does the trick
<Quintasan> hmm
<Quintasan> There isn't a device like that
<Quintasan> Crap.
<shadeslayer_> Quintasan: check dmesg?
<Quintasan> hmm
<Quintasan> http://wklej.org/id/805975
<Quintasan> Doesn't look like it got detected
<Quintasan> There are some drivers on the CD apparently
<NCommander> check lsusb
<NCommander> oh
<NCommander> bloody
<Quintasan> Bus 001 Device 003: ID 12cf:0170  
<Quintasan> Just empty line
<NCommander> some *really* cheap adapters don't like to enumerate :-/
<NCommander> Unplug and plug it back in (or try restarting w2ith it attached)
<Quintasan> lol
<Quintasan> I found the drivers
<Quintasan> >Fedora6
<Quintasan> >Redhat9
<Quintasan> lol
<NCommander> why does a serial-usb adapter need a drive ._.;
<NCommander> *driver
<Quintasan> holy shit
<Quintasan> and readme is in chinese
<NCommander> run away
<Quintasan> brb rebooting
<Quintasan> ehhh
<Quintasan> NCommander: Tough luck, looks like I bought another useless cable
<NCommander> :-/
<Quintasan> It apparetly supports Win7
<Quintasan> NCommander: Any ideas if I can use PuTTY to connect to that?
<NCommander> Believe so
 * NCommander is mulling over a package FTBFS issue
<NCommander> hrm
<afiestas_> http://identi.ca/notice/95908687 translation: The best of kubuntu is that besides being more independent now, it works better than ever
<afiestas_> :)
<Riddell> cool :)
<ScottK> Would someone please try to retry this https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/staging/+build/3708783/+retry
<ScottK> It's timing out consistently for me.
<Quintasan> NCommander: Ah shit. So much for Win* suppor
<Quintasan> installed every driver on the damn cd
<Quintasan> still doesnt work
<NCommander> heh
<Quintasan> NCommander: Windows could not recognize one of your devices
<Quintasan> Installed over 9000 drivers
<NCommander> ENjoy extremely slow boot times as windows loads all of them up
<ScottK> Thanks whoever retried it.
<debfx> ScottK: for some reason the background of the default splash screen has been changed from ariya to horos in 4.8.5
<ScottK> debfx: Yes.  We've had a few reports of that.  Riddell  was going to look into it, but I don't know if he did or if he figured anything out.
<debfx> the git repository always had horos and the tarballs had both and installed them to the same location
<debfx> very weird
<apachelogger_> debfx: dirk's scriptery is somewhat unreliable in that regard
#kubuntu-devel 2012-08-08
<debfx> ScottK: some files in the ark package aren't installed. didn't the build status script warn about that?
<Riddell> allee: how did you get on with calligra?
<allee> still finding my way.  I thought with lots of people in holiday it quite at work.  But yesterday it was exactly the opposite.  Will give it a try later today again.
<Riddell> allee: release day is today so let me know if you can't manage it
<allee> But if it's urgent to get it out.  Grab it and I'll look for another pkgs.  Lots of releases lately so should be no big deal to find something
<allee> Riddell: feel free to take calligra. I've seen plasma nm need also an update (we've eduroam here, so I could actually test the enterprise bug fix)
<Riddell> allee: ok, will do
<allee> Riddell: okay, I'll download plasma nm later ...
<Riddell> debfx, ScottK: /usr/share/kde4/apps/ksplash/Themes/Default/1920x1200/background.png is different in 4.8.5 packages
<Riddell> oh probably it's something to do with kde-base-artwork
<Riddell> I guess dirk never merged in kde-base-artwork which is why horos wasn't added
<jussi> good afternoon all
<Riddell> hello Helsinki
<Riddell> ScottK: kde-workspace uploaded with ariya theme
<debfx> interestingly the git repository always had horos only
<jussi> Riddell: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ns1S0gAkG8k :D
<Riddell> ScottK: did you update calligra in 12.04 for the security update?
<BluesKaj> 'morning
<Riddell> ScottK: the patch says you did but it's not in the queue (assuming I'm using launchpad right)
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1034322] Keyboard Layout Switcher plasma applet show deformed icon and text @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1034322 (by José Luis Bolos)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1034322 in kde-workspace (Ubuntu) "Keyboard Layout Switcher plasma applet show deformed icon and text" [Undecided,New]
<Riddell> apachelogger_: I'm confused by your date by default suggestion last month, it's not displayed by default and you suggested not to display it by default?
<apachelogger_> Riddell: we changed it to display by default a long time ago and then removed this change last month as no clear consunses could be reached on whether it should be displayed by default
<Riddell> oh yes, hmm shame, I think it's really useful to have it, my bad for missing that conversation
<apachelogger_> Riddell: my problem with it is that it looks silly while being useful, particularly ever since sebas changed the way the time is drawn (it's not just plain text with solid color anymore)
<apachelogger_> Riddell, ScottK: so except for trolling and minor annoyances KTP seems good enough for release
<Riddell> apachelogger_: release where?
<apachelogger_> Riddell: with our distro
<Riddell> apachelogger_: oh good :)
<Peace-> hey do you know why this stuff is like this ? http://wstaw.org/m/2012/08/08/plasma-desktopzw2439.png
<Peace-> the menu is a mess
<Peace-> that submenu is not export 
<Darkwing> What prog? gwenview?
<Peace-> Darkwing: yep
<Peace-> kde 4.9 12.04
<Darkwing> ahhh...
 * Darkwing poders.
<Darkwing> ponders
<Darkwing> I'm running 12.10
<Peace-> on 12.10 works fine 
<Darkwing> But, gwenview has changed a bit.
<Darkwing> I'll pull my KVM with 12.04 and take a look.
<Riddell> I don't see a bug there
<Peace-> Riddell: mm?
<AlexZion> Hi everyone ...
<Peace-> Riddell: that is not the menu export
<Darkwing> Hi AlexZion
<Peace-> Riddell: this is the menu that should appear http://wstaw.org/m/2012/08/08/plasma-desktopNi2174.png
<AlexZion> I was talking with Peace- about the problem of kipi-plugins in gwenview ..., I'm the onlyone with this problem !?!
<AlexZion> because I did an upgrade just yesterday and maybe something is wrong on my config !?!
<Darkwing> Riddell: It looks like the Export menu is showing up in Batch Processing
<Riddell> aah
<Darkwing> AlexZion: Hang in there mate. :)
<Darkwing> Riddell: It's effecting AlexZion
<AlexZion> http://wstaw.org/m/2012/08/08/plasma-desktopzw2439.png
<AlexZion> Darkwing: I already tried to remove and purge gwenview and kipi-plugins and than reinstall them , but without results ... 
<Darkwing> AlexZion: When you said you upgraded.... what was that process?
<Peace-> remove all the stuff ~./kde /config and apps
<Peace-> nothing to do
<Darkwing> AlexZion: Give me a few.
<AlexZion> I upgrade from version 11.10 to 12.04 and then to kde 4.9 .....
<Darkwing> AlexZion: Okay
<Darkwing> AlexZion: I'm getting my KVM to reflect what you did so I can try and duplicate the problem.
<AlexZion> Darkwing: thaks for your support buddy ..., if I can do some other test , just let me know ... 
<Darkwing> AlexZion: I'll let you know :)
<Darkwing> AlexZion: Just give me a few to get this worked out correctly.
<Riddell> apol_: thanks for doing planet bugs :)
<Peace-> Riddell: mm i have added the language but the spellchecker doesn't add it too
<Peace-> something of wrong on 12.10?
<Riddell> Peace-: from system settings -> locale?
<Peace-> Riddell: yep
<Peace-> added the second language
<Riddell> Peace-: in 12.10?
<Peace-> but then on the module i can't see the spell check for that language
<Peace-> Riddell: yep
<Riddell> Peace-: yeah there's more work to be done on that language install patch
<Peace-> Riddell: i use english all the time btw 
<Peace-> :D
<Peace-> but i have tested
<Peace-> now dist-upgrade and test the lightdm guest stuff 
<Riddell> thanks for testing
<Peace-> Riddell: i was talkin about the mp3 encoder on k3b  it ask always to install it 
<Peace-> Riddell: even here on 12.10
<Darkwing> I'm finding KVM soooo much nicer than anything else I've ever used.
<Darkwing> Oh. My. God. http://www.datamancer.com/cart/datamancer-victorian-laptop-p-219.html
<Peace-> Riddell: i can use guest without problem 
<apol_> Riddell: np :)
<shadeslayer_> \o
<shadeslayer_> vHanda: around?
<vHanda> depends on what you have in mind
<shadeslayer_> vHanda: can you tell me the commit hash's about the bug I talked to you about?
<vHanda> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=304476
<ubottu> KDE bug 304476 in filewatchservice "nepomukfilewatch memleak" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<shadeslayer_> thx
<vHanda> Be sure you read the last comment
<shadeslayer_> yeah, going through the entire thing
<shadeslayer_> it's kind of a release blocker if nepomuk takes up all your memory :P
 * vHanda is currently a little pissed that this was not detected in any of the betas or release candidates
<vHanda> and then I get 10 bug reports when 4.9 release
<vHanda> *releases
<vHanda> I thought we had special testing happening for 4.9
<vHanda> :/
 * shadeslayer_ has a shitty network atm
<cmagina> vHanda: i didn't see it until release and only on 1 of 3 systems all of which run quantal
<Quintasan_> @#!@$@!$
<shadeslayer_> hopefully, this won't disconnect
<Quintasan_> finally got it working
<shadeslayer_> Quintasan_: ssup?
<Quintasan> holy shit
<Quintasan> this router is a pain to work with
<shadeslayer_> Quintasan: can't be as bad as my ISP
<Quintasan> NCommander: Funny thing, that USB-to-RS232 cable had VID 0000 and PID 0000 under Windows
<Quintasan> Holy crap so much to do
<Quintasan> Better trackle it one at a time
<Quintasan> NCommander: HOLY CRAP I JUST PLUGGED IT IN AND IT GOT DISCOVERED
<Quintasan> WTF
<Quintasan> Can't say it works though
<Quintasan> Got some "Broken stream" and then Could not find PTY
<Quintasan> shadeslayer_: Did you ever get Ooops in dmesg when copying files?
<shadeslayer_> dafuq
<Quintasan> lawd
<shadeslayer_> apachelogger_: nvm, figured out the pipeline
<Quintasan> I get that some proccess locked the system for more than 120 seconds (I can normally use pc tho) and there is some debug info
 * yofel gets that sometimes when btrfs messes up
<yofel> usually harmless if the core isn't permanently stuck
<Quintasan> yofel: The thing is I'm getting that everytime when writing img to sdcards
<yofel> could be the FS complaining that the card is too slow, no idea whose fault it would be then
<Quintasan> ehh
<shadeslayer_> !testers
<ubottu> Testing help needed in #kubuntu-devel ping Riddell, yofel, soee, Tm_T, shadeslayer, BluesKaj, James147, em
<Quintasan> shadeslayer_: What?
<apachelogger_> shadeslayer_: eh?
<Quintasan> yofel:, shadeslayer_: http://wklej.org/id/806855
<Quintasan> sup
<genii-around> shadeslayer_: What is the test ?
<yofel> Quintasan: seems like 'sync' didn't respond for 2 minutes as it was waiting for the card
<yofel> shadeslayer_: hm?
<shadeslayer_> virtuoso and nepomuk need QA
<Quintasan> yofel: holy crap
<Quintasan> those sd class 4 cards must be shit
<shadeslayer_> did anyone get my message?
<shadeslayer_> https://launchpad.net/~rohangarg/+archive/experimental < virtuoso and nepomuk QA
<shadeslayer_> Quintasan: yes they are
<yofel> Quintasan: not neccessarily, sometimes the kernel just messes up as well - you can see hung tasks inside a VM if the roofs image is on a btrfs and has COW enabled, a SSD doesn't help much there
<Quintasan> yofel: Ain't that bad? Doesn't that corrupt the writing somehow?
<shadeslayer_> 1) make sure nepomuk doesn't hog memory
<shadeslayer_> 2) make sure everything works with new virtuoso by using krunner to find files
<shadeslayer_> currently nepomuk will go on leaking memory causing a OOM
<yofel> Quintasan: no, that's just a warning - usually it shouldn't take that long. If you know what's up ignore it
<NCommander> Quintasan: never unplug it ever (or reboot)
<Quintasan> NCommander: That shit failed to connect anyways
<Quintasan> Crap cable is crap
<Quintasan> NCommander: I did manage to get a linaro precise nano image to boot
<Quintasan> The output is...
<Quintasan> lol
<Quintasan> Let me take a photo
<shadeslayer_> sigh, I'm definitely going to switch ISP's
<yofel> shadeslayer_: is there a way to reproduce the memory hogging? nepomuk isn't using much memory here. (then again, I pretty much don't use it)
<shadeslayer_> yofel: make sure the filewatcher is running
<Quintasan> NCommander: http://db.tt/MTJJ2ZXI
<Quintasan> sup
<yofel> shadeslayer_: it's not o.O
<shadeslayer_> :)
<shadeslayer_> sec
<Quintasan> NCommander: The camera isn't crap, that's how the framebuffer looks like :D
<shadeslayer_> yofel: KDE Bug 304476
<ubottu> KDE bug 304476 in filewatchservice "nepomukfilewatch memleak" [Normal,Resolved: fixed] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=304476
<NCommander> Quintasan: ow
<NCommander> Quintasan: I don't know anything about the linaro images
<Quintasan> NCommander: I THINK I might have succeeded in installing openssh-server
<Quintasan> :P
<shadeslayer_> Quintasan: lol
<yofel> shadeslayer_: so... how does one start it?
<yofel> Quintasan: nice modern art ^^
<Quintasan> shadeslayer_: You sayin' nepomukfilewatch should leak memory when searching?
<yofel> oh wait
<yofel> was looking at the wrong ps output
<Quintasan> lal it does
<Quintasan> every time I look for something it uses more and more memory
<yofel> shadeslayer_: nepomukfilewatch is using 20m RES here, and this session has been running for 4 days so I guess I'm not affected by that
<shadeslayer_> yofel: run :  nepomukservicestub nepomukfilewatch
 * yofel kills it for fun
<shadeslayer_> oh .. ok, vHanda  did say it was reproducible only on certain machines
 * shadeslayer_ could reproduce it this evening, but after updating, no more mem hogging
<yofel> now it's using 21m, so I guess I can't help here
<shadeslayer_> try new virtuoso then :)
<Riddell> !testers
<ubottu> Testing help needed in #kubuntu-devel ping Riddell, yofel, soee, Tm_T, shadeslayer, BluesKaj, James147, em
<Riddell> anyone able to test calligra on 12.04?
<yofel> shadeslayer_: that fixes... what?
<shadeslayer_> yofel: performance improvements from what I've been told
<yofel> ah well
<shadeslayer_> just search for files and stuff :P
<Quintasan> Do we have 4.9.0 for precise?
<shadeslayer_> afaik yes
<Riddell> BluesKaj: able to test calligra on 12.04?
<BluesKaj> i'll be switching over to the 12.04 drive later tonight Riddell , I'll report back tomorrow
<Quintasan> lololololollolololol
<Quintasan> NCommander: The output looks different everytime I reboot the board :D
<Quintasan> Sounds like fun
<cmagina> i actually hit the nepomukservicestub but reliably. it might have something to do with lots of files. could checkout a couple copies of the linux kernel and let it index it
<cmagina> s/but/bug
<cmagina> or, if you have a package i can just install i'll test it
<Quintasan> cmagina: That would kill your PC probably, try indexing your whole /home/
<cmagina> Quintasan: does someone have a packaged version of nepomuk with those patches? i can test it as my desktop hits the memory leak
<Quintasan> cmagina: https://launchpad.net/~rohangarg/+archive/experimental
<Quintasan> Thank shadeslayer_ if that fixed that magic
<cmagina> will do
<shadeslayer_> :D
<Quintasan> I wish Nepomuk was as half good as Windows search
<shadeslayer_> vHanda: ^
<Quintasan> shadeslayer_: IT DOESN'T WORK HERE
<Quintasan> or is not as fast as it should be
<Quintasan> Or I just have too many files
<shadeslayer_> Quintasan: file searching?
<shadeslayer_> are you sure that the file has been indexed
<Quintasan> Do you think I'm dumb?
<shadeslayer_> oh also, make sure you click the "Everywhere" button in dolphin
<Quintasan> shadeslayer_: Dolphin? I want KRunner searching
<shadeslayer_> ah, works for me without a issue in krunner
<shadeslayer_> Quintasan: check which file it's indexing from the KCM and then search for it after it's been indexed?
<Quintasan> My Nepomuk alternates between indexing and doing nothing
<Quintasan> I think it's time I copied everything and removed .*
<BluesKaj> ok , which version of calligra are supposed to test ? 
<BluesKaj> are we 
<Riddell> BluesKaj: it's in kubuntu-ninjas
<Riddell> do you have access details?
<BluesKaj> Riddell, ? i was distracted by a phone call so i didn't get which version of Calligra we're testing
<Riddell> BluesKaj: it's 2.5 final
<BluesKaj> ok kubuntu-ninjas calligra ppa I assume , Riddell
<Riddell> BluesKaj: kubuntu-ninjas private ppa
<Riddell> for kubuntu 12.04 which also has kde sc 4.9 in it
<cmagina> shadeslayer_: thus far all looks good. nepomukservicestub is hovering around 25-26M, but i'll continue to keep an eye on it over the next day or so
<shadeslayer_> cmagina: awesone
<shadeslayer_> *awesome
<cmagina> pretty easy to see if it goes crazy, last time i noticed it because i was in swap hell (nepomukservice was sitting at a nice 5.5G of memory usage)
<shadeslayer_> cmagina: yeah, I noticed it today when testing the new virtuoso
<shadeslayer_> called up Vishesh and he told me that it was fixed in 4.9 :)
<cmagina> heh :)
<cmagina> i'm currently watching virtuoso-t at 200M, but that isn't the same thing anyway (its the current quantal virtuoso binary)
<cmagina> any good fixes in the new one?
<shadeslayer_> cmagina: are you sure about that? There's a new virtuoso in my ppa
<shadeslayer_> cmagina: supposedly faster and is recommended by upstream
<cmagina> shadeslayer_: i didn't add your ppa, just downloaded the nepomuk packages and installed them directly
<shadeslayer_> oh ok
<cmagina> didn't want to confuse what i was testing :)
<cmagina> faster virtuoso sounds good
<shadeslayer_> yay, I fixed ktp video calling \o/
<Quintasan> NCommander: Do you have any idea if I can force sshd to somehow start as soon as possible?
 * cmagina ^5's shadeslayer_ 
<shadeslayer_> ok, kind of
<shadeslayer_> for some reason, using ximagesink works, but using autovideosink makes it display 2 different windows
<shadeslayer_> ahh, maybe autovideosink doesn't support overlaying ... /me checks
<ScottK> apachelogger_: Messaging menu integration?
<ScottK> (re ktp)
<ScottK> It's kind of pointless to have a m-i widget for one thing.
<Mamarok> I wonder if this is Kubuntu specific or not: http://forum.kde.org/viewtopic.php?f=19&t=107237&sid=f809a176fb3477854c8ae96670233a72
<Mamarok> but I can reproduce this here.
<Mamarok> no ogg option visible in audiocd KIO
<shadeslayer_> ScottK: I was supposed to work on that, but other people know more about it than I do
<apachelogger_> ScottK: we can always drop M-I :P
<ScottK> apachelogger_: We could.  I guess it depends a lot on if agateau cares one way or the other.
 * shadeslayer_ is off to sleep
<apachelogger_> ScottK: well, I am not saying that it should be killed entirely but I'd not consider it a showstopper for now, ultimately it would however need to somehow merge with plasmas notification stuff TBH
<ScottK> It's a bit different, AIUI, but OK.
<apachelogger_> I mean, they do kinda the same thing, except plasma's is not tuned towards messages as such, which IMHO is a problem
<apachelogger_> ScottK: I do realize that it is different but the concept is the one of a notification tracker
<apachelogger_> so it is duplicating the plasma thing from a purely architectural POV
<ScottK> I guess, but I wouldn't want how many times akonadi got confused mixed up with someone IM'ed me.
<apachelogger_> right, that is the challenge there
<apachelogger_> as I see it you have notifications and then you have the subsets of system notifications and messages (possible others
<ScottK> I don't think I've ever cared about what a plasma notification said (not related to IM/IRC) more than a few seconds after it happened.
#kubuntu-devel 2012-08-09
<BluesKaj> Riddell, I just switched over to 12.04 , but your private ppa isn't allowing me access to \
<BluesKaj> calligra
<BluesKaj> it's probly much too lte there ,, so I''ll try again tomorrow
<BluesKaj> ok , somebody added the new 2.5 calligra to the backports ..installing now
<Tm_T> I thought people here might be interested, http://www.4-traders.com/news/Digia-to-Acquire-Qt-from-Nokia--14452993/
<ScottK> Tm_T: Thanks.
<ScottK> I'm guessing that almost anything is better than staying with the sinking ship that is Nokia.
<Tm_T> ScottK: I don't have high confident with Digia either though
<ScottK> Well, at least they are making money with it.
<Tm_T> ScottK: true, and are hopefully willing to work on it, instead of leaving it to limbo
<ScottK> Well, due to http://www.kde.org/community/whatiskde/kdefreeqtfoundation.php they'll be highly motivated.  If Qt ever gets BSD'ed then their commercial revenue goes way south immediately.
<debfx> ScottK: did you run kubuntu-ppa-build-status for KDE 4.8.5?
<agateau> shadeslayer_: hey, you tried to ping me a few days ago, what's up
<debfx> Riddell: ksplash still has horos as background
<Riddell> oh foo
<debfx> we should just patch ksplash/ksplashx/themes/CMakeLists.txt to remove horos
<Riddell> debfx: agreed, do you want to do that or shall I?
 * Riddell makes it so
<Quintasan> debfx: weak-library-dev-dependency libmaliit1-dev on libmaliit1 (>= ${source:Version})
<Quintasan> if I go binary:Version it complains about the same thing
<Quintasan> hell
<Quintasan> starting from scratch
<Quintasan> !@$%!#$@!
<shadeslayer> agateau: well ... KMessageWidget won't show up when you're doing a video call ( hidden by the video sink I believe ), but there's no way to reproduce that till someone writes a Test bot 
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: <3
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: ${misc:Depends} how does this crap work?
<Quintasan> can't find anything in manual
<Quintasan> and debelper complains about lack of it in a dev package
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: "Some debhelper commands may cause the generated package to depend on some additional packages. All such commands generate a list of required packages for each binary package. This list is used for substituting ${misc:Depends}."
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/maint-guide/dreq.en.html
<Quintasan> So it's basically wanted for every package
<Quintasan> no idea why dh-make omits that for dev
<agateau> shadeslayer_: iirc the way it is setup in the ui file is KMessageWidget is a child of the widget showing the video, right?
<agateau> shadeslayer_: you should try moving it to be a sibling of this widget instead of a child
<shadeslayer> ah .. mm .. will try
<shadeslayer> though it's really hard to actually test if it's working properly :P
<shadeslayer> since just flipping the bits won't work in this case
<agateau> heh
<shadeslayer> you really do need to introduce a error while holding the call
<shadeslayer> for which, we need to write a test bot
<agateau> just add a QTimer::singleShot(500, errorWidget, SLOT(animatedShow());
<shadeslayer> hmm .. that sounds doable
<BluesKaj> 'Morning
<shadeslayer> Hi BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> tried calligra 2.5 on 12.04 , mainly simple things like opening textfile ... no breakage or freezing 
<BluesKaj> textfiles
<Riddell> BluesKaj: great, thanks
<BluesKaj> I'm not a big office app user tho , so my testing is rather limited
<debfx> Quintasan: it should be (= ${binary:Version})
<Quintasan> debfx: Thanks, but I started from scratch, that PPA packaging is a PITA
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: Great, it uses qmake
<Quintasan> xD
<shadeslayer> what uses qmake?
<shadeslayer> maliit?
<Quintasan> Yeah
<shadeslayer> ah ok
<shadeslayer> and I'm going to upload the new virtuoso and fixed nepomuk in an another hour or so ... 
<shadeslayer> cmagina: have you seen any issues with the patched nepomuk?
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: I think I managed to condense http://paste.kde.org/531278 into http://paste.kde.org/531284
<Quintasan> fml
<shadeslayer> space := $(empty) $(empty)
<shadeslayer> hah
<Quintasan> I have no idea what's all this stuff
<shadeslayer> me neither
<Quintasan> WHY THE HELL DO I NEED GDB TO BUILD TESTS
<Quintasan> THIS IS RIDICULOUS
<shadeslayer> lolwot
<Quintasan> Really
<shadeslayer> fun :)
<Quintasan> It complains about missing gdb during build process
<Quintasan> + I get FTBFS on release tarball
<Quintasan> mikhas has some splainin' to do here
<shadeslayer> apachelogger_: pingly
<shadeslayer> :D
<Quintasan> OR I'm doing something wrong
<Quintasan> Aw shit
<Quintasan> Gotta go return the crappy cable
<shadeslayer> apachelogger_: do you have a idea what happens if one links a videoscale element to a xvimagesink? is gstreamer smart enough to use hardware to scale the video instead of software even though we have a videoscale element in the pipeline
<Quintasan> asdasdasdasds
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: copy paste your pbuilderrc
<Quintasan> This retarded pbuilder still uses make -j1
<Quintasan> whereas I could use -j5
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: http://paste.kde.org/531314
<Quintasan> HELL
<Quintasan> IT WANTS AN X SESSSION TO RUN TESTS?
<Quintasan> lawd
<shadeslayer> that's .. common
<Quintasan> How do I deal with it?
<shadeslayer> iirc you can do that, I don't recall the name of the program though
<shadeslayer> fakeX
<shadeslayer> or something
<Quintasan> Same hre
<Quintasan> Can't remember the name
<Quintasan> xD
<shadeslayer> aha
<shadeslayer> xvfb
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xvfb
<shadeslayer> !info xvfb
<ubottu> xvfb (source: xorg-server): Virtual Framebuffer 'fake' X server. In component main, is optional. Version 2:1.11.4-0ubuntu10.1 (precise), package size 869 kB, installed size 2112 kB
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: Eh, failed
<Quintasan> Core dumped on one and more tests
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: need more info than that
<Quintasan> damnit
<shadeslayer> fwiw I've only seen xvfb being used by one package to test stuff
<shadeslayer> and now I can't recall which package it ws
<shadeslayer> *was
<Quintasan> well
<Quintasan> I need a break
<Quintasan> been fighting with it all morning
<Quintasan> bbl
<shadeslayer> :)
<apachelogger_> shadeslayer: terribly unlikely
<shadeslayer> ouch
<shadeslayer> apachelogger_: so the issue is, ktp-call-ui uses xvimagesink to build a videosink to display the video
<shadeslayer> but, when you don't have xvimagesink, ktp-call-ui won't work
<shadeslayer> so I added a fallbackoption to ximagesink
<shadeslayer> apachelogger_: http://quickgit.kde.org/index.php?p=scratch%2Fgarg%2Fktp-call-ui.git&a=commitdiff&h=2b7cf28ff54e35ea14b68e70176dc2d1e885e883&hp=6de1dd5ab5335ebadd0ce940173674074eb12b08
<apachelogger_> shadeslayer: and why do you care about people not having xvimagesink?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger_: because I don't have xvimagesink
<shadeslayer> since my ATI card is too new
<shadeslayer> and the driver doesn't do xvimagesink
 * apachelogger_ finds that hard believe
<shadeslayer> % xvinfo                                                                                                                                                                     shadeslayer@solembum
<shadeslayer> X-Video Extension version 2.2
<shadeslayer> screen #0
<shadeslayer>  no adaptors present
<shadeslayer> apachelogger_: ^ 
<apachelogger_> that's not saying anything about the state of your system :P
<apachelogger_> only that as a result of something you have no xv :P
<shadeslayer> apachelogger_: this is a brand new install :P
<shadeslayer> with just some dev tools installed
<apachelogger_> so?
<apachelogger_> install of what?
<shadeslayer> of the entire system?
<apachelogger_> ....
<shadeslayer> apachelogger_: I haven't installed the proprietary drivers
<shadeslayer> I believe they have xv support, but not the opensource ones
<shadeslayer> "[ 6385.464634] chromium-browse invoked oom-killer: gfp_mask=0x201da, order=0, oom_adj=1, oom_score_adj=100"
<shadeslayer> yay
<debfx> I didn't know NASA could build such hilarious robots: https://twitter.com/SarcasticRover
<Riddell> debfx: :)
<Riddell> ScottK: so did you do the calligra security update in 12.04 ?
<ScottK> Riddell: Yes.  The security team has it and is working it.
<Riddell> cool
<shadeslayer> ubottu: ping
<ubottu> another contentless ping... sigh...
<Riddell> oh cool we have both a telepathy-qt and telepathy-qt4 in the archive
<Quintasan> Riddell: Is that bad?
<Riddell> Quintasan: well yes they're the same source package and produce the same binaries, I've removed telepathy-qt4 now
<Quintasan> ScottK: lal, regarding my network problems, I found a long eth cable in garage and bought the female connector you linked me to. The cable from my sis room to pc room seems to be broken because when I swapped it with the cable I found in the garage  and dragged it downstairs and plugged it in everything works with 100mbps
<Quintasan> ScottK: I'm still curious how this hub makes the whole thing work when it obviously shouldn't
<Quintasan> Riddell: Oh, okay
<Quintasan> Riddell: It'd be nice if you had me modify the seeds sometimes, never done that and would like to try it.
<Riddell> Quintasan: I'll try and remember next time it needs it
<Quintasan> Riddell: Thanks.
<Quintasan> Riddell: If we were to put maliit in repos it would land in universe?
<Riddell> Quintasan: yep
<Riddell> assuming it's free software
<Quintasan> Riddell: Can I skip packaging tests for it then? Those tests require gdb and (worse) running X session. Xvfb doesn't solve the problem because the tests SEGFAULT on me
<Riddell> Quintasan: yeah I think that's understandable
 * shadeslayer has been working with seeds for the past week
<shadeslayer> actually, make that two weeks :P
<cmagina> shadeslayer: i didn't have any issues with the updated nepomuk, so if you haven't uploaded it, go for it :)
<Riddell> thanks for testing cmagina 
<cmagina> np, thanks for patching it shadeslayer, was a nasty bug
<Riddell> I wonder if we should allow installing owncloud apps by default
<Riddell> installs from http://apps.owncloud.com
<Riddell> but disabled by debian
<Riddell> Blizzz: is there any security on that site?
<Blizzz> Riddell: we are discussing a review system for apps, but so far there is none
<Riddell> yeah, that's debian's issue with it
<Blizzz> if you want to be on the safe side turn it off
<Blizzz> isn't there the same issue with  Mozillas Add Ons?
<Riddell> I don't know, I don't have an opinion yet
<Blizzz> Theoretically it's possible to write evil apps that only show a fluffy bunny but send things away. Afaik it did not happen yet, but that's why we will need some review system eventually 
<shadeslayer> :)
 * shadeslayer hits upload
<shadeslayer> hm
<shadeslayer>  kde-workspace-bin : Depends: kde-workspace-data (= 4:4.9.0-0ubuntu3) but 4:4.9.0-0ubuntu2 is to be installed
<shadeslayer> maybe not published?
<shadeslayer> nope, it's there
<Riddell> archive scew
<jtechidna> probably i386 hasn't built yet
<shadeslayer> but I'm not using a mirror
<shadeslayer> jtechidna: nope, it's there
<shadeslayer> I'm using the main repo, archive.ubuntu.com ...
<jtechidna> i386 packages not synced yet?
<Riddell> golly a whole new digikam
<jtechidna> hmm
<jtechidna> nvm, you said you weren't using a mirror
<Riddell> wait and it'll sort itself out
<shadeslayer> Riddell: yeah
<shadeslayer> and wtf, why can't I upload nepomuk
<shadeslayer> that's just mental
<shadeslayer> and my X keeps taking up 60% of the memory
<shadeslayer> is nepomuk not in the kubuntu packageset?
<shadeslayer> or was I kicked out of kubuntu dev :P
<shadeslayer> nope, still there
<shadeslayer> Riddell: ^ nepomuk needs fixing to be in the kubuntu packageset apparently
<Riddell> shadeslayer: fooey, do e-mail cjwatson about it
<Riddell> shadeslayer: need me to upload?
<shadeslayer> please do
<shadeslayer> virtuoso as well
<shadeslayer> they're here : https://launchpad.net/~rohangarg/+archive/experimental/+packages
<shadeslayer> although
<shadeslayer> Riddell: please re check virtuoso
<shadeslayer> because it's the first time I've looked into virtuoso so I wasn't very familiar with it
<shadeslayer> apachelogger_: apparently gst is smart enough to use hardware video decoding when using xvimagesink and videoscale in the same pipe
<Riddell> virtuoso is sufficiently complex you need to be a vHanda to be familiar with it
<shadeslayer> or a trueg :P
<shadeslayer> I just made sure that everything in README.source was followed ....
<Riddell> Blizzz: hmm it downloads apps to /usr/share/owncloud when we would need it to write to /var/lib/owncloud, any idea what it would take to change that?
<Blizzz> Riddell: i'd say /var/lib/owncloud should be written to the config file in the apps_path array (compare config/config.sample.php on the bottom)
<debfx> are the apps authenticated somehow? like downloaded via https?
<Riddell> debfx: since I think anyone can upload to that site there wouldn't be much advantage in that
<Riddell> shadeslayer: uploaded
<Riddell> hey shadeslayer, would your shiny server be suitable for a kubuntu owncloud instance? :)
<shadeslayer> Riddell: depends, just for testing?
<shadeslayer> and how much space do you need ?
<Riddell> nah, I'm wondering where to store receipts for AWS, and wouldn't it be fun to have a kubuntu music server :)
<debfx> Riddell: it would protect against MITM attacks
<shadeslayer> :D
<shadeslayer> Riddell: my server only has 15GB's of space, and I think the usage is currently about 75%
<shadeslayer> Riddell: keep a eye on http://doesbuyvmhavestock.com/
<shadeslayer> they have really cheap VPS's
<shadeslayer> sigh
<shadeslayer> kwin is taking up 1.5G's of pix memory
<ScottK> Quintasan: Do you remember me telling you "It's always the cable"?
<ScottK> I'm guessing the hub works because then the speed negotiation between the arm box and the hub gets the 100Mbps rate that the arm box needs
<ScottK> The bad cable isn't dead, just has a broken conductor with poor connectivity, so it'll work at the lower data rate.
<ScottK> (similar to how 10 base T ethernet cable lengths are much longer than 100 base T which are longer than gigabit ethernet.
<shadeslayer> heh
<vHanda> shadeslayer: Riddell: Need any help?
<shadeslayer> gah
<shadeslayer> Riddell: did you upload virtuoso with ppa1? :P
<vHanda> I'll take that as a no
<shadeslayer> yeah, he already uploaded it :)
<Riddell> hmm did I?
<Riddell> oh, doh
<shadeslayer> :)
<shadeslayer> yay, upgrade screwed up so many things
<shadeslayer> lightdm now doesn't detect my stable KDE session
<shadeslayer> backlight cannot be controlled on display
<shadeslayer> that's weird
<shadeslayer> didn't have kubuntu-desktop installed O_O
<Riddell> shadeslayer: what sort of upgrade did you do?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade ?
<Riddell> oh well, that's not supported :)
<shadeslayer> wait what ? :P
<Riddell> release upgrade tool is
<Riddell> hmm, what happened this week to report to the release meeting?
<shadeslayer> no, what I meant was, I was on quantal, and I ran : sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
 * shadeslayer looks at apt.log
<shadeslayer> yep, last dist-ugprade removed kubuntu-desktop
<shadeslayer> for those interested : http://paste.kde.org/531620/
<shadeslayer> line 12
<Riddell> more archive skew?
<micahg> shadeslayer: are you running -proposed?
<shadeslayer> I think so, need to check
<shadeslayer> yes
<micahg> shadeslayer: don't run devel -proposed :)
<shadeslayer> heh :P
<shadeslayer> I wanted to test whether the new X stack fixed the mem leaks on my system :P
<micahg> ah, ok
<shadeslayer> which I think it does
<shadeslayer> X is idling at 4.3 % of mem rather than shooting upto 60%
<shadeslayer> so, I was wondering, the live cd uses syslinux to boot the live system right?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: I think so
<pedahzur> So, I see https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-bugs and https://bugs.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-bugs, but no obvious way to create bugs (at least there). What is the procedure now for opening bugs against Kubuntu packages? There is no Kubuntu project in Launchpad.
<Riddell> pedahzur: kubuntu is part of ubuntu so it's the same as for any ubuntu package
<Riddell> pedahzur: if it's an upstream KDE bug report to bugs.kde.org, else ubuntu-bug <packagename> should do it
<pedahzur> Riddell: OK, so even though Canonical is no longer supporting Kubuntu, I report them under Ubuntu.  Actually for the bug I was going to report, there is already an upstream report, but I was going to create a launchpad bug that tracked that bug so I'd know if/when the fix made it in to Kubuntu packages.
<pedahzur> Hmm...I thought there was an option on the bug report form to track it up stream.
<micahg> pedahzur: there are 4 other non-Canonical directly supported derivatives in the Ubuntu archive besides Kubuntu
<shadeslayer> pedahzur: there is ... there's something called  "Also affects"
<micahg> pedahzur: Ubuntu is a community project of which Canonical is one corporate sponsor of resources (albeit a very large one)
<pedahzur> micahg: I (somewhat) understand the structure, but wasn't there an announcement not too long ago, that Canonical was no longer going to support Kubuntu at all? (at least not by funding developers).
<ScottK> pedahzur: But it's still part of Ubuntu the distro.
<micahg> pedahzur: umm, that just means not funding the developer they used to or to press actual CDs
<pedahzur> ScottK: OK, that makes sense.
<pedahzur> micahg: Gotcha.
<pedahzur> shadeslayer: OK, the also affects project doesn't give me an option for adding a URL. Also affects distribution gives me an error that I can't add bug watches for Ubuntu, since launchpad is its tracker. I could *swear* I had seen somebody link to bugs.kde.org at some point in the past (and not just in a comment). Ah well, I've added the URL in a comment.
<shadeslayer> pedahzur: can you link me to the bug
<pedahzur> shadeslayer: Bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/+bug/1035105    on KDE: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=304866
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1035105 in Kubuntu PPA "filter agent crashes when trying to filter messages" [Undecided,New]
<ubottu> KDE bug 304866 in Mail Filter Agent "filter agent crashes when trying to filter messages" [Critical,Unconfirmed]
<pedahzur> Sorry, didn't mean to be a pain...I thought it was a quick, simple answer.
<shadeslayer> no problem ;)
<shadeslayer> pedahzur: done ... I think
<pedahzur> Ah, cool. OK...now how did you do that? :)
<shadeslayer> pedahzur: "Also affects distribution"
<shadeslayer> yeah, it's weird
<pedahzur> shadeslayer: What did you select as the distro? What did you use as the source package name?  Anything different than I did?
<shadeslayer> pedahzur: I added the bug link and selected the project as Akonadi
<shadeslayer> accidentally set it as mandriva first ( too sleepy to notice that in the first go )
 * shadeslayer heads to bed
<pedahzur> shadeslayer: here? https://bugs.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/+bug/1035105/+distrotask But I don't see an Akonadi link... OK...g'nite! Sleep well. :)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1035105 in Kubuntu PPA "filter agent crashes when trying to filter messages" [Undecided,New]
<shadeslayer> pedahzur: set source package name as akonadi
<shadeslayer> and then add the url
<shadeslayer> oh hmm
<pedahzur> Actually, isn't the source package kmail? :)
<shadeslayer> sec
<shadeslayer> pedahzur: upstream bug report says akonadi
<pedahzur> Ah, you're right.  But it is in the kmail package, if I do a dpkg -S. But we'll go with their bug tracker.
<pedahzur> shadeslayer: Thanks for all your help! Much appreciated!
<shadeslayer> pedahzur: so I've removed the bug watch, now you can add it this way
<shadeslayer> click on Also affects project
<shadeslayer> then set the project as akonadi
<shadeslayer> click continue
<shadeslayer> enter the bug url
<shadeslayer> then click on continue again
<shadeslayer> profit
<shadeslayer> ;)
<pedahzur> shadeslayer: Sweet! I knew I'd seen it before...just the terminology was confusing me. Much thanks.
<shadeslayer> yeah, it's a bit confusing
 * shadeslayer heads to bed
<shadeslayer> night everyone
<pedahzur> shadeslayer: night!
#kubuntu-devel 2012-08-10
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1010966] KDM doesn't allow login into Unity, Gnome3, Unity 2D... @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1010966 (by Tommy_CZ)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1010966 in kde-workspace (Ubuntu) "KDM doesn't allow login into Unity, Gnome3, Unity 2D..." [Undecided,Expired]
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Really?
<ScottK> virtuoso-opensource 6.1.6+repack-0ubuntu1~ppa1
<ScottK> Bad version on something meant for the archive or PPA package accidentally in the main archive?
<mikhas> moin^2
<Riddell> ScottK: my fault
<Darkwing> afiestas_: ping
<afiestas_> Darkwing: pong
<Darkwing> afiestas_: you have Quatzel builds for https://launchpad.net/webaccounts ?
<afiestas_> no idea
<Darkwing> :D
<Darkwing> Okay
<Darkwing> I just noticed that https://code.launchpad.net/~cyberspace/+recipe/webaccounts-daily was only building for Precise.
<afiestas_> then I guess I do not
<Riddell> Darkwing: tick the quantal box!
<Riddell> you know you want to
<Darkwing> Riddell: Yeah yeah yeah... Just did. :D
<Riddell> forums positive about 4.9 http://forum.kde.org/viewtopic.php?f=73&t=107287
<Peace->  Riddell wanna a bug?
<Peace-> hehhehe
<Peace-> run k3b and it will ask you  for mp3 encoder
<Peace-> close k3b and reopen it 
<Peace-> it will ask for mp3 encoder again
<Riddell> Peace-: hmm yes
<Peace-> Riddell: i have  already installed btw http://wstaw.org/m/2012/08/10/plasma-desktopQ17248.png
<Peace-> Riddell: it does in 12.04 and 12.10
<Darkwing> ohhhhhhhh jsut wonderful. webaccounts failed to build on quantal
<Darkwing> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/112404758/buildlog.txt.gz
<Darkwing> buggerface
<Riddell> Peace-: a mystery, fancy reporting a bug?
<Peace-> Riddell: right now i am working on FFmpeg service menu :D i am at end i guess
<Darkwing> Dang it...
<Darkwing> Desktop AND server broke in the move. *sigh*
<Riddell> Darkwing: careless baggage handlers?
<Darkwing> Riddell: I guess... :/
<Riddell> Peace-: mm, it's because it's looking for /var/lib/dpkg/info/libmp3lame0.md5sums but the file is now /var/lib/dpkg/info/libmp3lame0:i386.md5sums
<Riddell> Darkwing: broke bad?
<Darkwing> Riddell: oh yeah.
<Darkwing> Riddell: cracked case, m-board messed up...
<Darkwing> the HDs are good.
<Darkwing> So, that's a plus
<Riddell> hum
<Riddell> it's america, sue them!
<Darkwing> Riddell: ROFL! It takes money to do that :/
<Darkwing> and I'm still unemployed and broke.
<Peace-> Riddell: good
<Riddell> it takes money to sue people?  that seems the wrong way around
<Riddell> Peace-: what does   ls /var/lib/dpkg/info/libmp3lame0*  give you ?
<Peace-> Riddell: one second
<Darkwing> Riddell: It's the old, must have money to make money thing.
<Darkwing> Plus... I don't believe in the random suing of people.
<Peace-> Riddell: here it is http://wstaw.org/m/2012/08/10/plasma-desktopU17248.png
<Peace-> symbolic link to fix this ?
<ScottK> Riddell: Do you have the Amarok arm* FTBFS on your list?  Our arm* live FS builds will fail until it's fixed.
<Riddell> ScottK: hmm no, I hadn't seen it thanks
<ScottK> Riddell: I already mashed the retry button once and it didn't help, FYI.
<Riddell> ScottK: nah some file isn't compiled there
<ScottK> apachelogger_, debfx, jtechidna, Quintasan_, and shadeslayer: Ping re access to the updated armhf box (see kubuntu-devel ML).
<debfx> ScottK: can't you copy the shadow entries?
<ScottK> I don't think I got the UIDs the same when I created the users.
<ScottK> I guess I could have.
<debfx> the shadow file doesn't store UIDs
<ScottK> OK.
<debfx> I haven't actually tried copying shadow entries to other machines but I don't see why it shouldn't work
<jtechidna> ScottK: pong. but I don't think I had an account on the old box
<ScottK> You did.
<jtechidna> oh :D
<ScottK> That doesn't mean you used it, of course.
<jtechidna> right
<jtechidna> yeah, I don't think I did
 * Quintasan_ reads
<Quintasan> ScottK: So, did you copy shadow entries?
<ScottK> Doing now.
<Quintasan> ok
<ScottK> debfx: I copied your entry over.
<debfx> ScottK: debfx is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported.
<ScottK> debfx: You are now.  Please logout/in and try again.
<Riddell> naughty boy
<debfx> ScottK: I still get the error
<ScottK> debfx: Try again.
<debfx> ScottK: yep works now. thanks
 * ScottK copies more shadow entries.
<ScottK> Done.
<Peace-> guys there is a big problem here
<Peace-> i mean the ffmpeg made from libav deves is deprecated
<ScottK> What do you mean by that?
<Peace-> ScottK: it sasys to use avconv
<ScottK> What does?
<Peace-> ffmpeg version 0.8.3-4:0.8.3-0ubuntu3, Copyright (c) 2000-2012 the Libav developers
<Peace->   built on Jul 30 2012 22:10:17 with gcc 4.7.1
<Peace-> *** THIS PROGRAM IS DEPRECATED ***
<Peace-> This program is only provided for compatibility and will be removed in a future release. Please use avconv instead.
<Peace-> but doesn't recognize ffmpeg options 
<Peace-> what's the point to use this ? 
<jtechidna> http://libav.org/index.html#fftools_rename
<Peace-> btw there is a waay to install the true ffmpeg on ubuntu or not?
<Peace-> i mean i can compile and there is not problem at all
<ScottK> It's a change withing libav, not a replacement for it.
<Peace-> but ...
<ScottK> I'm sure you can, but it's completely unsupported.
<ScottK> Ubuntu gets it's ffmpeg/libav from Debian and they're using libav.
<ScottK> Since they have developers that are deeply involved in the upstream issues, we're not going to deviate from what they do.
<ScottK> AIUI, the fork happened due to social issues.  I wouldn't worry about it too much.
<Peace-> well it's a nice mess
<Peace-> ScottK: i am worryng a lots 
<Peace-> because i did FFmpeg dolphin service menu
<ScottK> If you have compatibility concerns, I'd talk to siretart on #ubuntu-devel.  He can either help you or tell you who can to make sure your concerns are addressed.
<Peace-> ScottK: sure i will do
<Peace-> ScottK: from my point of view i will isntall ffmpeg or avconv
<Peace-> instead if you install ffmpeg you get avconv and that crappy ffmpeg
<Peace-> by libav devs
<Quintasan> debfx: http://people.ubuntu.com/~quintasan/uploads/maliit-framework_0.90.0-0ubuntu1.dsc
<Quintasan> Could you try testbuilding it in quantal?
<Quintasan> I can't get list-missing to list anything
<Quintasan> Though I install just two files
<debfx> Quintasan: dget: curl maliit-framework_0.90.0.orig.tar.bz2 http://people.ubuntu.com/~quintasan/uploads/maliit-framework_0.90.0.orig.tar.bz2 failed
<Quintasan> arrr
<Quintasan> forgot to rename
<Quintasan> debfx: Now
<debfx> Quintasan: if you want list-missing you need to override dh_install with dh_install --list-missing
<Quintasan> debfx: B10list-missing I mean
<Quintasan> Even the hook doesn't list anything
<debfx> yeah that only works with cdbs and dhmk
<debfx> not with plain debhelper
<debfx> what does the -r in "qmake -r" do?
<debfx> Quintasan: mkdir: cannot create directory `/usr/include/maliit': Permission denied
<Quintasan> No idea, upstream told me to use that switch for some reason
<debfx> I'd replace qmake -r $(QMAKE_OPTIONS) with dh_auto_configure -- $(QMAKE_OPTIONS)
<Quintasan> debfx: If you retry the build it completes
<debfx> and GCONF_DISABLE_MAKEFILE_SCHEMA_INSTALL=1 make install with GCONF_DISABLE_MAKEFILE_SCHEMA_INSTALL=1 dh_auto_install
<debfx> Quintasan: that only works when you run it as root
<Quintasan> holy crap
<Quintasan> there is a dobule dash there?
<Quintasan> oh my god
 * Quintasan is dumb
<Quintasan> debfx: GCONF_DISABLE_MAKEFILE_SCHEMA_INSTALL=1 dh_install --list-missing will work?
<debfx> well currently the package tries to install stuff to / instead of debian/tmp/
<Quintasan> make install does that
 * Quintasan feels so stupid
<debfx> that's why you should use dh_auto_*
<debfx> dh_auto_install for qmake calls make install INSTALL_ROOT=debian/tmp
<Quintasan> All files were installed into debian/maliit-framework
<Quintasan> Hmm
<Quintasan> there should be more files
<Quintasan> hah
<debfx> Quintasan: http://paste.debian.net/183060/
<Quintasan> debfx: There is one thing I don't understand, if you override dh_auto_install it will invoke the things you overrode it with
<Quintasan> Now how is override_dh_install different?
<Quintasan> more importantly
<Quintasan> When does it gets called
<Quintasan> :S
<debfx> dh has an ordered list of dh_* tools it calls
<debfx> I don't understand your first question
<Quintasan> well
<Quintasan> okay
<Quintasan> debfx: does dh_auto_install call dh_install?
<debfx> no
<debfx> dh_auto_* calls the upstream build system
<Peace-> -.- i hate them really
<allee> is there a networkmanagement pkg bzr repo?  Found nothing in kubuntu-packagers
<allee> Riddell: ^
<Riddell> allee: check debian/control
<allee> k
<Riddell> I doubt there's one in kubuntu
<allee> Riddell: yes, not bzr entry.  Only the git repo of debian.  
<allee> so old way ...
<shadeslayer> allee: don't think so
<shadeslayer> oh brr
<CIA-81> [nepomuk-core] Rohan Garg * 19 * debian/ (4 files in 2 dirs) Add fix_memory_leak.patch and fix_memory_leak_2.patch from the KDE 4.9 branch so that nepomuk doesn't consume all the RAM
<shadeslayer> nepomuk fix also backported to precise 
<shadeslayer> who would be interested in testing a virtuoso 6.1.6 backport ?
 * cmagina doesn't have any precise desktops anymore :(
<shadeslayer> me neither
<shadeslayer> I guess I'll have to download a VM tonight
<shadeslayer> erm
<shadeslayer> a ISO
<cmagina> eventually i'll get my openstack cluster up and running make stuff like firing up new vms much easier
 * cmagina says this even though the hardware has been sitting there for quite a few months already
 * shadeslayer pats his ultra low spec VPS 
<cmagina> hehe
<shadeslayer> you and your fancy clusters, I've yet to find something that can match IO speeds of my VPS :P
<cmagina> mines more for learning how to build the stack and get familiar with the tools around it
<genii-around> plasma-scriptengines .. Recommended: plasma-scriptengine-kimono    "Package plasma-scriptengine-kimono is not available, but is referred to by another package."
<shadeslayer> genii-around: works just fine here
<shadeslayer> http://paste.kde.org/532184/
<genii-around> Interesting. I have only the regular repos and ninjas. ( quantal, 4.9.0 )
<shadeslayer> dunno, I have all of the official repos, but no ninjas
<genii-around> shadeslayer: If you try to install it, does it find the package?
<shadeslayer> sec
<shadeslayer> 0.o : WARNING: The following packages cannot be authenticated!
<genii-around> Hm.
<shadeslayer> give me a couple of minutes
 * shadeslayer is updating his sources
 * shadeslayer goes to find some food meanwhile
<shadeslayer> here's a cat picture till I get back http://i.imgur.com/XFfLi.jpg
<shadeslayer> ahhh
<shadeslayer> genii-around: kimono is a suggested dep
<shadeslayer> E: Package 'plasma-scriptengine-kimono' has no installation candidate
<shadeslayer> indeed
<shadeslayer> !info plasma-scriptengine-kimono precise
<ubottu> Package plasma-scriptengine-kimono does not exist in precise
<shadeslayer> !info plasma-scriptengine-kimono oneiric
<ubottu> Package plasma-scriptengine-kimono does not exist in oneiric
<shadeslayer> ok, so that should be dropped from the suggests
<shadeslayer> genii-around: please file a bug so that I remember to fix that :)
<ScottK> The new box has the big pbuilder cache and the big swap file now, so it should be good.
<genii-around> shadeslayer: Will do
<shadeslayer> interestingly, where did kimono go
<shadeslayer> I think it's dropped or sth
<CIA-81> [kde-workspace] Rohan Garg * 674 * debian/control Drop plasma-scriptengine-kimono from Suggests as the package is no longer available
<shadeslayer> genii-around: ^ will be fixed in next upload :)
<genii-around> Ah, cool.
<genii-around> I was still trying to figure out which package to file a bug against....
<shadeslayer> "UBUNTU ENTERPRISE SUMMIT" < sounds so fancy
<shadeslayer> genii-around: kde-workspace ;)
<shadeslayer> that's where all the scriptengines come from
<shadeslayer> I believe the issue is that we don't package kde bindings anymore
<shadeslayer> which would be required for p-s-k to work anyway
<shadeslayer> virtuoso 6.1.6 for precise available from https://launchpad.net/~rohangarg/+archive/experimental
<shadeslayer> please test :)
<shadeslayer> well .. I just uploaded it
<shadeslayer> will take some time to build ...
<shadeslayer> off to sleep I am
<cmagina> yeah, looks like they are working towards the openstack model, 3 days of developer conference followed by 2 days of a buisness/marketing conference
<Riddell> genii-around: what recommends plasma-scriptengine-kimono ?  it isn't packaged
<shadeslayer> Riddell: plasma-scriptengines suggested plasma-scriptengine-kimono
<genii-around> Riddell: plasma-scriptengines  suggests it 
<shadeslayer> I've fixed it in kde-workspace
<ScottK> shadeslayer: What's needed from kdebindings that we don't ship as a separate package?
<yofel_> shadeslayer: kimono isn't "dropped" - but nobody managed to package it
<yofel_> and quintasan gave up when he tried
<yofel_> ScottK: the mono bindings are the only ones we don't have as their packaging was a mess
<genii-around> bug 1035460
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1035460 in kde-workspace (Ubuntu) "plasma-scriptengines suggests plasma-scriptengine-kimono which does not exist" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1035460
<yofel> shadeslayer: ^
<ScottK> Ah.  Right.  Mono.
<ScottK> Needs someone who cares about mono, I guess.
<micahg> not a bug
<micahg> err, is a bug :), should've been dropped I think (only in Debian stable and Ubuntu through natty)
<ScottK> Either it should have been dropped or someone should have packaged kimono.
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1035460] plasma-scriptengines suggests plasma-scriptengine-kimono which does not exist @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1035460 (by Kaulbach)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1035460 in kde-workspace (Ubuntu) "plasma-scriptengines suggests plasma-scriptengine-kimono which does not exist" [Undecided,New]
<allee> Riddell: : nm 0.9.0.4 in ppa:allee/test.   Change is only the new changelog entry, whcth is file according to  src diff and  debdiff.  
<allee> is there a list of checks that one should run.  E.g. what's used before accepting pkg from new queue
<ScottK> apachelogger_: I need you to make the icecc magix work.  See kubuntu-devel ml.
<apachelogger_> ScottK: can probably do it this weekend, though I am at markey's so I would not hold my breath
<ScottK> apachelogger_: OK.  I'll be away a chunk of the weekend, so could you at least verify you can get in while I'm here?
#kubuntu-devel 2012-08-11
<chronos> Hello, I want to start development of a py app to use in KDE environment.
<chronos> where I should start, I know py, but nothing of gui
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1013626] systemsettings crashed with ImportError in /usr/share/kde4/apps/language-selector/language... @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1013626 (by Xavier Besnard)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1013626 in language-selector (Ubuntu Quantal) "systemsettings crashed with ImportError in /usr/share/kde4/apps/language-selector/language-selector.py: No module named LanguageSelector.qt.QtLanguageSelector" [High,Triaged]
<ScottK> chronos: I'd start with python-qt and looking at the examples in the -doc package.
<allee> chronos: check http://techbase.kde.org/Development/Languages/Python
<shadeslayer> yofel: aha
<shadeslayer> yofel: I'd still put it under 'dropped' since no one bothered to package it for about 18 months now ...
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: If you fancy touching that Mono magic I can send you have I have done before I have given up if it's still there
<Quintasan> I can't say if it even works
 * Quintasan is now making binary packages for maliit-framework
<Quintasan> I sometimes feels like ragequitting the whole packaging business
<Quintasan> 2012 and we sometimes get software which has WEIRD buildsystems
<Quintasan> Yes qtscriptgenerator, I'm looking at you
<apachelogger_> ScottK: port 100?
<apachelogger_> ScottK: connection timeout
<Quintasan> apachelogger_: -p98
<apachelogger_> good lawd
<apachelogger_> ScottK: le worky
<apachelogger_> or not
<apachelogger_> wants a password for some reason
<apachelogger_> oh
<apachelogger_> that's another host
<Quintasan> lal
<smartboyhw> Hi, how can I contribute to kubuntu?
<smartboyhw> Hi, how can I contribute to Kubuntu?
<ScottK> debfx: Why are you rebuilding 4.8.5 in staging?
<apachelogger_> Quintasan: don't lal at my sophisticated byobu setups
<apachelogger_> turns out I was smart anough to have byobu auto-connect to all boxes
<apachelogger_> only that fails now
<apachelogger_> boooh
<apachelogger_> :P
<ScottK> apachelogger_: Try 100 again.
<debfx> ScottK: to get the list-missing output
<ScottK> OK.
<ScottK> Anything interesting?
<debfx> yes, ark had no icon and kde4libs missed some kdoctools stuff
<apachelogger_> ScottK: on 100 I now get a denial of my key
<apachelogger_> 98 worked though when I tried
<ScottK> OK.  Let me check that.
<ScottK> 98 is the old 100, so that's not surprising.
<ScottK> apachelogger_: Try again please.
<ScottK> Turns out I seriously can't spell authorized_keys.
<apachelogger_> ScottK: works, cheers
<apachelogger_> I do have sudo I suppose?
<ScottK> apachelogger_: Great. Please check you have sudo access also.  You should an pw should be the same as the old one.
<ScottK> You should.
<debfx> ScottK: ok, I've fixed the packages that missed some files and also pushed a pkg-kde-tools to quantal that always prints list-missing
<debfx> ScottK: so in the future just remember to run the kubuntu-ppa-build-status script
<ScottK> debfx: Cool.  Thanks.
<ScottK> debfx: Please copy them to updates once they're built.  I'll be offline most of the weekend.
<debfx> already have
 * debfx <3 copy-package
<shadeslayer> debfx: yeah, we need to get rid of kopypackage
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1035683] upon resuming from suspend, kwin crashes @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1035683 (by ill)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1035683 in kde-workspace (Ubuntu) "upon resuming from suspend, kwin crashes" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<Quintasan> apachelogger_: > sophisticated byobu setups
<Quintasan> >sophisticated
<Quintasan> >byobu
<Quintasan> pick one
<Quintasan> :P
<shadeslayer> I choose .... byobu
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: did uni start?
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: Not yet
<shadeslayer> when's your first exam?
<shadeslayer> I want to schedule a meeting during your exams :P
<Quintasan> October is when uni starts
<shadeslayer> I
<shadeslayer> even if there's nothing to discuss :P
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: And you think I'm going to tell you when I have exams? :D
<Quintasan> Silly shadeslayer
<Quintasan> :P
<shadeslayer> You're bound to slip that piece of info :P
<Riddell> how can he have exams if he hasn't even started uni?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: I thought that uni might have started
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1035683] upon resuming from suspend, kwin crashes @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1035683 (by ill)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1035683 in kde-workspace (Ubuntu) "upon resuming from suspend, kwin crashes" [Undecided,Confirmed]
#kubuntu-devel 2012-08-12
<Mamarok> there seems to be a broken redirect in tis wiki page: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Testing/Kubuntu/Current
<Mamarok> it shows the templates list
<kubotu> ::runtime-bugs:: [1035883] drkonqi crashed with SIGABRT in qt_message_output() @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1035883 (by R3vo tester)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1035883 in kde-runtime (Ubuntu) "drkonqi crashed with SIGABRT in qt_message_output()" [Undecided,New]
<allee> shadeslayer:  digikam 2.8 is in debian experimental.  Care to sync?
<shadeslayer> allee: I can't sync, but please file a request and attach build logs and a reason why the delta can be dropped
<shadeslayer> use requestsync
<allee> shadeslayer: ah, right digikam has a ubuntuX revision now.  I'll check the deibian ubuntu diff
<shadeslayer> cool :)
<kubotu> ::runtime-bugs:: [1035883] drkonqi crashed with SIGABRT in qt_message_output() @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1035883 (by R3vo tester)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1035883 in kde-runtime (Ubuntu) "drkonqi crashed with SIGABRT in qt_message_output()" [Medium,New]
<allee> shadeslayer: the digikam pkgs are now quite different in debian and ubuntu.  No easy way to merge.   
<shadeslayer> will have a look tomorrow :)
<shadeslayer> thanks for notifying me about the new package ...
<allee> shadeslayer: cool! Please remove debian/xpm.d  and close bug 658047 . debian menu and associated xpm files is not really used and 99% of the apps have no .xpm files
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 658047 in digikam (Ubuntu) "Update digiKam icon to default Oxygen provided icon" [Undecided,Expired] https://launchpad.net/bugs/658047
<shadeslayer> alrighty
<allee> ^^ takes about updating.xpm bin IMHO they  should be removed
<allee> s/bin/but/
<kubotu> allee meant: "^^ takes about updating.xpm but IMHO they  should be removed"
<allee> shadeslayer: thx a lot!
<shadeslayer> no problemo
<afiestas_> mmm
<afiestas_> installed quantal, upgraded, no longer booting
<afiestas_> X message error saying that startkde failed
<Riddell> afiestas_: are kdm and lightdm both installed?
<afiestas_> Riddell: just reinstalled 12.04, need something usable for tomorrow (traveling)
<afiestas_> butno, it wasn't
<afiestas_> because I tried to restart kdm and /etc/ini.d/kdm didn't existed
<Riddell> "Mackenzie Morgan (maco.m) renewed their own membership in the Kubuntu Members" yay maco still loves us
<shadeslayer> afiestas_: depends on whether or not you have fglrx installed and have X from proposed as well
<afiestas_> shadeslayer: ?
<afiestas_> my laptop ahs only an intel gpu
<shadeslayer> ah ok
<shadeslayer> then ignore me :P
<afiestas_> I thoguht we were doing the "always usable" thing like ubuntu, aren't we?
<afiestas_> asking for upgrading when I return from my trip or not
 * shadeslayer is dealing with ABI incompatibility all the way down to the kernel
<shadeslayer> afiestas_: ahhhh
<shadeslayer> I know
<shadeslayer> afiestas_: make sure kubuntu-desktop is installed
<shadeslayer> and kde-workspace-bin
<afiestas_> shadeslayer: did kubuntu-desktop I think, everything was ok
<afiestas_> didn't checked if startkde existed though :/
<shadeslayer> afiestas_: kde-workspace-bin then, those 2 get uninstalled on a upgrade
<afiestas_> aha :s
<shadeslayer> yeah, no idea why that happens
<shadeslayer> afiestas_: did that work?
<afiestas_> reinstalled kubuntu 12.04
<shadeslayer> whut
<shadeslayer> .... why?
<afiestas_> tomorrow going to a trip, need an usable thing
<shadeslayer> yeah well, you should have just installed kde-workspace-bin :P
<afiestas_> yeah well upgrades shouldn-t break stuff
<shadeslayer> I know
<afiestas_> if you want people to test stuff during development xD
<shadeslayer> Riddell: ^ needs investigation
<yofel> home sweet home :)
<shadeslayer> hey hey
 * shadeslayer is watching 24
 * yofel is pretty much used to apt being creative about what it removes on upgrades
<afiestas_> with all the packaging stuff you do and the complex it is  is ****** that this happenz (if we have the usable policy on)
<yofel> can we make kubuntu-desktop... like essential or so?
<shadeslayer> can we do that somehow?
<yofel> well, it's not really required to be installed pre-se, just on release upgrades that aren't done with apt
<afiestas_> yofel: used muon
<afiestas_> also, (I know this is not suppoted but still)
<afiestas_> 4.9 upgrade unstalled muon I think
<yofel> you don't by chance have the apt history left somewhere?
<shadeslayer> isn't that stored into /var/log/apt ?
<yofel> it is
<shadeslayer> there we go?
<shadeslayer> ah, he said that he reinstalled
<afiestas_> yofel: from the kdeworkspace-bin not installed or the 4.9 upgrade uninstalling muon?
<shadeslayer> yofel: I have logs that show kubuntu-desktop being removed
<yofel> afiestas_: what you have. Without at least the package list that was upgraded we'd have to guess what happened
<shadeslayer> look for something that removes kde-workspace-bin instead
<shadeslayer> because if you remove kde-workspace-bin, kubuntu-desktop will be removed, not the other way around
<shadeslayer> yofel: http://paste.kde.org/533204/
<shadeslayer> too many packages :(
<shadeslayer> libkwinnvidiahack4
<shadeslayer> lolwot
<yofel> shadeslayer: I once had kde-workspace-bin being removed by a broken dep in kde-workspace-data-extras, so please don't assume that apt behaviour is understandable
<shadeslayer> oh my
<shadeslayer> apt sure does weird things done
<yofel> and yeah, kwin is fun :P
<yofel> shadeslayer: are you sure that's not just archive skew from when kde-workspace ubuntu3 was uploaded?
<yofel> as I see workspace binaries being upgraded but no -data
<Riddell> shadeslayer: it does, on my things to investigate tomorrow list
<shadeslayer> yofel: can't say ....
<afiestas_> I'm quite sure youc an reproduce it in a vm easily
<afiestas_> I installed latest alpha and selected "log in automatically" (it may affect) and clicked on I want third party sfotware and the other checkbox as well
<afiestas_> then once log in into quantal, I upgraded using muon, restarted and boom
<yofel> afiestas_: did muon at least tell you what it wanted to remove? I remember that aptitude and synaptic show a warning if they remove packages to satisfy dependencies
 * yofel should use muon more...
<shadeslayer> I just find it too many clicks to upgrade :P
<afiestas_> yofel: it said something kinda "Mark upgrades" clicked ok
<afiestas_> then a popup with packages, clicked ok as well xD
<yofel> ok, that means the UI doesn't have enough RED in it ^^
<shadeslayer> :D
<shadeslayer> jtechidna: ^^ needs more RED
<afiestas_> nope,that means that UI shouldn-t appear if it means destroy your computer
<afiestas_> an upgarde should always be safe if we want ppl to test our alphas/betas
<afiestas_> common ppl don't go outthere with one spare laptop to test distros...
<afiestas_> and if they did the test they'd do would be minimal
<afiestas_> install, open rekonq, close
<afiestas_> instead of living with i
<afiestas_> t
<yofel> can we then get an experimental archive where we can do actual *development* ? I don't particular want to use quantal-proposed for that
<yofel> and archive skew can be caused by any mixed-arch-all-any package upload, blame launchpad's publisher
<afiestas_> you know guys I'm super noob on packaging but I can help you with workflows we use on soft development
<afiestas_> what chrome, ff, some KDE projects are using to keep "trunk/master always stable" can be applied here as well
<yofel> sure, but then we still need a big red box in muon that one should be careful about upgrading the development release. Nobody here is perfect and sh** happens.
<yofel> being careful on upgrades is usually the first thing you get told when you ask for help in #ubuntu+1
<afiestas_> yofel: ubuntu has been doing usable +1 for 2 releases (counting this one)(
<afiestas_> dunno if that includes upgrades, or how they handle that 
<afiestas_> imho if we have an GUI that can break shit, we should say "System can't be upgraded right now" and be done with it
<afiestas_> if the user is advanced, he will go to the CLI and use apt
<shadeslayer> afiestas_: that's why yofel proposed we should set kubuntu-desktop to Essential or sth
<afiestas_> if the user is not, s/he will wait until that "you can't upgrade' is removed
<shadeslayer> so that apt says, OMG You don't want to do that
<afiestas_> yet most ppl will click on YES
<yofel> well, we probably shouldn't do that - or it would have to be done for all meta packages
<yofel> afiestas_: the problem is: apt CANNOT tell packages that are supposed to be removed and packages that aren't supposed to be removed apart if some packages have to go as part of the upgrade process
<yofel> so the first time you intentionally remove a package - you break muon
<yofel> it's a rare case sure, but happens
<afiestas_> well it is not that rate, happened to me many times before
<afiestas_> that's why i always upgrade after installing a unstable cd because I know it is a delicate thing
<afiestas_> I don't know what linmitations apt has, but we should overcome them
<afiestas_> maybe we can modify muon so it only allows upgrades (when in development) when we increase an integer somewhere
<afiestas_> each time we increase the integer means that all packages are uploaded to launchpad or something of the kind
 * afiestas_ speaks without knowing shit about packaing
<yofel> nah, skew by full KDE releases can be prevented by uploading to -proposed
<yofel> it's the single package upload that's tricky
<afiestas_> why is tricky? :s
<afiestas_> excuse me fort my :s or :? or questions but you have to understand that for an outsider it is really weird that we have this problems
<afiestas_> when having launchpad, apt, complex packaging etc
<afiestas_> if for something all that should serve is for making these thigns easy and straight forward, and we are always having troubles
<debfx> what was the problem? kde-workspace was temporarily uninstallable?
<yofel> afiestas_: well, here's what I *think* happened in shadeslayer's paste: someone uploaded a small fix in kde-workspace directly to quantal - amd64 was finished building before i386 so was published earlier, he tried to upgrade and apt messed up because the kde-workspace-data* is only built on i386 and was thus missing
<afiestas_> yofel: so if I try to reproduce it now it won't happen?
<afiestas_> I mean, I would love to use quantal, I always like to be int he edge and give feedback
<afiestas_> if you tell me it shuouldn't, I can try again
<debfx> in that case the solution is to always upload kde-workspace to -proposed
<yofel> debfx: well, we're talking about how to prevent that muon removes kde-workspace-bin or so on archive skew leaving you without a GUI
<shadeslayer> yofel: but that shouldn't happen since afiestas_ upgraded only recently
<shadeslayer> or
<shadeslayer> maybe he's using a out of sync mirror
<yofel> well, he didn't post logs, so god knows what happened, but it's probably something along those lines
<shadeslayer> *nod*
<shadeslayer> afiestas_: try on a vm and post logs from /var/log/apt/
 * afiestas_ is astonished
<afiestas_> if I get a repo out of syncs taht can crash my system?
<shadeslayer> afiestas_: it can cause critical packages to be removed
<afiestas_> shadeslayer: nah going to install it on my laptop and see what happens
<shadeslayer> uh ok :P
<debfx> these problems will go away eventually when all uploads end up in proposed and are automatically moved to release when the packages are installable
<shadeslayer> tl;dr multiarch 
<afiestas_> I'm liking apt less by minutes
<shadeslayer> and the fact that arch independent packages might get published later on ....
<yofel> shadeslayer: what debfx said resolves that
<afiestas_> can't we stop using launchpad? it seems to create more problem that it solves
<shadeslayer> right
<afiestas_> at least for building I mean
<shadeslayer> haha
<shadeslayer> afiestas_: you crack me up
<afiestas_> what control do we have about all this?
<afiestas_> can muon do some safetyu check? 
<shadeslayer> afiestas_: upload to -proposed
<shadeslayer> now that we're in universe, I'm a bit scared of other MOTU's
<shadeslayer> that was the only downside of going into universe
<shadeslayer> s/downside/fear I had/
<kubotu> shadeslayer meant: "that was the only fear I had of going into universe"
<debfx> so far that hasn't been an issue
<shadeslayer> well .. yes
<shadeslayer> but who knows what might happen :)
<yofel> we already had core-devs changing stuff in our packages too and it wasn't an issue, so I doubt much will happen
<afiestas_> lol
<afiestas_> now the live cd boots into a lightdm
<afiestas_> with white background
<afiestas_> I don-t see the user, only asks me password
<shadeslayer> afiestas_: it's ubuntu
<shadeslayer> afaicr
<afiestas_> it worked before :s
<afiestas_> well, thios is way unstable, will test next release
<shadeslayer> I've heard issues about this happening, afaik happens in Ubuntu as well
<shadeslayer> Never experienced it myself
<afiestas_> is there any ppa with latest telepathy?
<shadeslayer> afiestas_: latest stable telepathy for?
<shadeslayer> precise?
<afiestas_> kde telepathy,12.04
<shadeslayer> sec
<shadeslayer> afiestas_: https://launchpad.net/~telepathy-kde/+archive/ppa
<shadeslayer> I'm going to move that to Kubuntu Backports tomorrow
<Darkwing> is anyone else having issues logging into 12.10?
<Darkwing> lightdm wont log in
#kubuntu-devel 2013-08-05
<smartboyhw> Whoohoo my main PPA is now 6GiB:)
<smartboyhw> Damn, quantal 4.10.97 is now just last step away from ready, but I just can't make kate and pykde4 happy...
<shadeslayer> smartboyhw: no endorsements is fine, I didn't get any as well, it was mostly that the the most active developers should be familiar with your work
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, uh
<smartboyhw> OK:P
<shadeslayer> did someone setup a doodle?
<smartboyhw> Then the wiki page really needs an update
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, let me go and setup one
<shadeslayer> if not I can send an email out regarding that since Riddell is out
<shadeslayer> smartboyhw: cool
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, where should we hold the meeting?
<smartboyhw> Here or #ubuntu-meeting?
<jussi> here is usual
<jussi> shadeslayer: we all thought you were crap, but we liked you so much we let you in :P :P :P :P : P :P
<valorie> pffff
<smartboyhw> jussi, LOL
<smartboyhw> pffffff
<shadeslayer> :)
 * jussi hugs shadeslayer
 * shadeslayer huggles jussi back
<smartboyhw> Please enter a value.
<smartboyhw> What!?!?
<shadeslayer> jussi: oh and btw, you've lost alot of weight :O
<smartboyhw> I can't even set the title......\
<shadeslayer> jussi: or maybe you just look good in the camera :P
<jussi> shadeslayer: 13 kg
<shadeslayer> jussi: congrats :D
<jussi> shadeslayer: still about 10 to go
<shadeslayer> jussi: is that Elodi's doing :P
<shadeslayer> keeping you up at night, making you run after her etc
<jussi> shadeslayer: no, its just my love of bacon... m Im on a bacon diet! :D
<shadeslayer> there's a bacon *diet* ? :D
<jussi> not quite, but my diet includes bacon...
<jussi> I started in feb, and Ive now lost 13kg. I wonder what ill look like in feb next year
 * shadeslayer needs to start working out as well, I've gotten so fat -.-
<jussi> hehe
<jussi> shadeslayer: its funny, when you are big, workouts are soo hard, you give up. but if you can modify your diet and loose a little, then the workouts come much easier
<shadeslayer> oh
<shadeslayer> I'm not as big as you yet, I can still start
<shadeslayer> I'm just lazy ...
<jussi> shadeslayer: ++ I know that feeling, careful or youll end up as big as i was
<shadeslayer> jussi: yeah, hopefully will be better once I move
<jussi> shadeslayer: where are you moving to ? finally coming to join me here in .fi? 
<ScottK> He'd freeze in a week.
<ScottK> Even in summer.
<jussi> haha
<jussi> ScottK: come on, we had 30C yesterday!
<smartboyhw> ScottK, shadeslayer you should have received an invitation of the Doodle poll now. I shall post the public address to kubuntu-devel mailin list soon
<shadeslayer> jussi: I'm planning to acclimatize to Barcelona first :P
<shadeslayer> got it
<ScottK> Didn't get it yet, but I greylist, so it's not surprising.
<smartboyhw> ScottK, I used ubuntu@kitterman.com
<smartboyhw> Thank you shadeslayer
<shadeslayer> oh drat, I did not factor in various other meetings into my doodle stuff
 * shadeslayer goes back to change
<ScottK> Doodled.
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, sure
<smartboyhw> ScottK, thanks
<smartboyhw> Whoa, it looks like 13:00 UTC of 9th (Fri) is the most popular right now
* smartboyhw changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - Friendly Computing | https://trello.com/kubuntu | https://notes.kde.org/p/kubuntu-ninjas 4.10.97 saucy/archive raring/beta quantal/staging precise/read_notes_on_pad | 13.10 Alpha 2 released | 13.10 milestoned bugs tagged Kubuntu http://goo.gl/vHRjj | Kubuntu Developers please vote at http://doodle.com/2mwfbh9b7pbz3qzk
<soee> good morning
<valorie> http://fossforce.com/2013/07/whats-your-favorite-foss-or-linux-blog/ - Martin's blog is leading
<shadeslayer> yofel: http://paste.kde.org/p61a77235/
<shadeslayer> yofel: that's for precise
<jussi> sigh
<jussi> silly kde, why do you show everyone whats on my screen when waking up?
<apachelogger> porn leakage?
<tsdgeos> jussi: given how "unstandard" ubuntu's sleeping methods are i would not blame kde apps so quickly
<jussi> apachelogger: no, work laptop. 
<jussi> tsdgeos: heh... I guess. in any case, Kubuntu has a bug
<apachelogger> you know
<apachelogger> I still think we should simply adopt systemd :P
<shadeslayer> ^^
<shadeslayer> and make it not crippled
<apachelogger> cuz the upstart-logind bastard child of hell seems to not be so great :P
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: put it in the agenda for the meeting?
<apachelogger> what meeting?
<jussi> apachelogger: topic :D
<shadeslayer> ^^
<apachelogger> wait what
<apachelogger> it's in the topic too
<apachelogger> dafuq
 * jussi hugs apachelogger
<jussi> apachelogger: sounds like you need a coffee...
<apachelogger> so I was out for the weekend and today I turn on the magic box which makes light come out of this very dark mirror
<apachelogger> and I look at my mail
<apachelogger> and there's 3 threads about smartboyhw's membership thing
<apachelogger> and now I also find it on IRC
<yofel> shadeslayer: hm, that's better than what I got 
<shadeslayer> yofel: oh
<apachelogger> tales from "how to make apachelogger not care" :P
<yofel> though amarok and kde-workspace don't belong on the removal list
<shadeslayer> you don't say :P
<yofel> ^^
<apachelogger> xserver-xorg
<apachelogger> that seems x driven though
<apachelogger> libgl1-mesa-dri or that maybe, seeing as X possibly deps on that
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> now I get it
<apachelogger> we are pulling in the lts enablement stack?
<shadeslayer> yes
<apachelogger> aaaaahhhhhhhhh
<apachelogger> yes, linkage seems kaput in workspace then
<apachelogger> kwin wants regular x, doesn't get it, goes away
<shadeslayer> checking
<apachelogger> amarok doesn't quite make sense though
<apachelogger> at least on raring it doesn't have any deps on any other package marked for removal
<apachelogger> deps libx11-6, which may or may not be the cause here
<shadeslayer> Don't think it's libx11
<shadeslayer> because there is no libx11 LTS backport
<apachelogger> well, there's nothing else :P
 * apachelogger hates writing changelogs -.-
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: actually you could just let apt tell you :P
<apachelogger> apt-get -o Debug::pkgProblemResolver=yes dist-upgrade
<apachelogger> or somesuch business
<yofel> right
<shadeslayer> *nod*
<yofel> smartboyhw: uh, the pykde build failure is pretty clear though, python-qt4 depends on sip-api-8.1, while python-sip provides sip-api-10.0
<yofel> you python-qt4 is too old
<yofel> *your
<yofel> doodled btw.
<shadeslayer> http://paste.kde.org/p1ee7c81a/
<shadeslayer> we need to rebuild amarok against the new HWE stack as well I think
<yofel> oh right
<yofel> I'll backport the beta
<yofel> 2.7 crashes with 4.11 anyway
<shadeslayer> ack
 * shadeslayer looks at kde-workspace then
<shadeslayer> aha
<shadeslayer> Broken kde-window-manager-common:amd64 Depends on libgl1-mesa-glx [ amd64 ] < 8.0.4-0ubuntu0.6 > ( libs )
<yofel> dpkg-shlibdeps is fun, isn't it?
<shadeslayer> ^^
<yofel> $ cat debian/libgl1-mesa-glx-lts-raring.shlibs 
<yofel> libGL 1 libgl1-mesa-glx | libgl1
<afiestas> smartboyhw: yes
<yofel> uhm
<shadeslayer> *facedesk*
<yofel> I think we need to ask the X folks how this is *supposed* to work
 * shadeslayer pokes X people
<yofel> so...
<yofel> we have the choice between 2 not recommended things we can do :/
<yofel> a) default to mesa 8 (not recommended by martin)
<yofel> b) explicitely pull in the mesa stack with manual depends (not recommened by ubuntu-x)
<shadeslayer> do a) and ask users to install the lts stack?
<yofel> probably the best solution indeed, at least it's the one with the least amount of breakage potential
<shadeslayer> yep ^^
<shadeslayer> only that this means we get to upload everything again
<yofel> well, shouldn't be much of an issue
<yofel> but qt and meta need to be fixed too
<shadeslayer> *nod*
<shadeslayer> oh
<shadeslayer> yofel: can't we just make meta depend on the LTS stack
<yofel> well, it already *does*
<yofel> doesn't help
<shadeslayer> uhm right
<shadeslayer> oh?
<yofel> The following packages will be REMOVED:
<yofel> ... kubuntu-desktop kubuntu-full
<shadeslayer> :/
<shadeslayer> yofel: but isn't that because of kde-window-manager
<shadeslayer> so if we fix everything to build against regular mesa, but make the meta package depend on the HWE stack
<shadeslayer> then during the upgrade it'll pull in the new HWE stack
<yofel> it'll remove the meta packages on upgrade. But that would at least provide an easy way to install the HWE stack
<yofel> that's what kubuntu-lts-backport is supposed to do currently
<yofel> but just trying to install that ends up with
<yofel>  kubuntu-lts-backport : Depends: xserver-xorg-lts-raring but it is not going to be installed
<shadeslayer> o_o
<yofel> shadeslayer: ok, how about this: revert back to default mesa, allow kubuntu-desktop to use both and provide kubuntu-lts-backport to install the full HWE stack
<shadeslayer> yofel: yeah, that's what was going through my mind as well
<yofel> then lets go with that. I'll upload a qt rebuild
<shadeslayer> but didn't you just say that kubuntu-lts-backport isn't installable?
<yofel> no here, and 'apt-get install kubuntu-lts-backport xserver-xorg-lts-raring' results in: http://paste.kde.org/pbb07556c
<yofel> *not here
<yofel> but that package doesn't really do much right now:
<yofel> kubuntu-lts-backport
<yofel>   Depends: linux-image-generic-lts-raring
<yofel>   Depends: xserver-xorg-lts-raring
<yofel> and I think we'll need at least the manual dependencies on mesa
<yofel> apt-get install kubuntu-lts-backport libgl1-mesa-glx-lts-raring
<yofel> looks much better
<yofel> qt uploaded
<shadeslayer> ack
<shadeslayer> I suppose I could go for a quick nap :P
<yofel> go ahead, this'll take 4h ^^
<jussi> shadeslayer: or have a swordfight... :D http://xkcd.com/303/
<shadeslayer> jussi: oh that was this morning
<jussi> haha
<shadeslayer> when Qt tests were running :)
<smartboyhw> apachelogger, yofel sorry for spamming mailing list
<smartboyhw> yofel, yeah I know..
<smartboyhw> afiestas, oh good:)
<yofel> what about the ML?
<smartboyhw> yofel, I mean apachelogger receiving 3 emails:P
<yofel> ah
<apachelogger> well, in all fairness, I am important like that
<smartboyhw> apachelogger, yes, you are VERY important:)
<apachelogger> I am now working 3 hours and am still reading backmail from the weekend
<apachelogger> quite the drag -.-
<smartboyhw> apachelogger, where's kubotu?
<apachelogger> vacation
<smartboyhw> apachelogger, .....
<smartboyhw> If you would kindly make it back?
<afiestas> smartboyhw: as soon as a package reaches the ftp, it means it is ready for download/package/etc
<smartboyhw> afiestas, yeah, I've packaged it here already:)
<afiestas> I haven't announce it (or Dan) because we are busy
<afiestas> awesome! thanks
<apachelogger> hm
<afiestas> can I get an update of Kubuntu freeze?
<afiestas> I'd like to release KScreen 1.1 before it
<smartboyhw> afiestas, Kubuntu Freeze? You mean, Feature Freeze?
<apachelogger> jussi, tsimpson: didn't we have an upstart/init.d script for kubotu?
 * apachelogger kubuntu freezes afiestas
<smartboyhw> apachelogger, +1
<apachelogger> August 29th
<apachelogger> Warning /!\ FeatureFreeze, Beta 1 Freeze (for opt-in flavors)
<tsimpson> apachelogger: we don't
<apachelogger> tsimpson: curious
<smartboyhw> afiestas, FeatureFreeze and Beta1Freeze is on August 29th
<apachelogger> I guess I should write one then ^^
<tsimpson> you can create a cron job too/instead
<tsimpson> if you do write an upstart job, I'd like that :)
<apachelogger> same amount of work as the trick is figuring out how to get a screen with kubotu started as my user
<apachelogger> which is why I thouht we had a script because I definitely remember working on that
<apachelogger> oh well
<tsimpson> also, we'll be moving ubottu.com to 13.04 soon (as soon as I get everything transferred to the new server)
<apachelogger> at least manually starting kubotu gives me the chance to update it every once in a while ^^
<smartboyhw> kubotu: newversion libkscreen 1.0.1
<smartboyhw> HAHAHA
<kubotu> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1208409
<apachelogger> kubotu: hey
<kubotu> morning apachelogger :D
<smartboyhw> kubotu: newversion kscreen 1.0.1
<kubotu> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1208413
<tsimpson> apachelogger: you can pass -b when starting the bot to background it too, so no need for screen
<smartboyhw> -queuebot/#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ibus-cangjie [source] (raring-proposed) [0.0.1~git20130325-0ubuntu1.1]
<smartboyhw> Oops, wrong chan:P
 * smartboyhw is supposed to post it in another one, sorry folks
<smartboyhw> yofel, any time to review kscreen and libkscreen?
<smartboyhw> It's in https://launchpad.net/~smartboyhw/+archive/packaging-staging-1/+packages
<smartboyhw> (A new PPA:P)
<smartboyhw> Hmm, why are you guys more free on Fridays? :O
<apachelogger> tsimpson: yes, but I like having it on a screen :P
<shadeslayer> hm, 4.12 beta releases happen within one week
<tsimpson> ok then
<apachelogger> it's an OCD thing ^^
<shadeslayer> not sure if that's enough time to get them out quickly enough :/
<shadeslayer> not to mention Kubuntu get's about 15 days of upstream support \o/
<shadeslayer> ( assuming Kubuntu is released in the middle of April )
<shadeslayer> for an LTS release that sounds awesome
<apachelogger> fails to compute
<shadeslayer> http://techbase.kde.org/Schedules/KDE4/4.12_Release_Schedule
<shadeslayer> Tuesday, April 29 2014: KDE 4.12.5 release
<shadeslayer> oh actually, if previous release is any indication, the x.04 release is made towards the end of the month
<yofel> shadeslayer: less time between releases also means less changes we need to take into account
<yofel> so I think it would work (for beta2+)
<shadeslayer> right, just saying that by the time we'll be done with beta 1 , beta 2 will be close to tagging
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, as in 4.11 anyway
<smartboyhw> yofel, will you review kscreen?
<shadeslayer> nope
<smartboyhw> and libkscreen ofc
<yofel> shadeslayer: not in the next 6h
<shadeslayer> Beta 1 and Beta 2 had 2 weeks in between them
<yofel> er, smartboyhw^
<shadeslayer> I can have a look
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, great
<yofel> yeah, 1 week is a bit short
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, they are in https://launchpad.net/~smartboyhw/+archive/packaging-staging-1/+packages
<yofel> considering we need at least 2 days to actually get the beta out
<shadeslayer> I am not sure why Riddell didn't send the suggestions we decided on to the ML
<yofel> leaves at most 5 days for testing
<shadeslayer> 2 days? hah, first Beta usually takes alot more time
<shadeslayer> new deps, new files and what not
<smartboyhw> yofel, how long did we take to get Beta 1 ou?
<yofel> in *saucy*, not saucy+1 because that needs another 2 days or so until it's through -proposed
<smartboyhw> in 4.11?
<shadeslayer> well, 4.12 comes out post saucy release
<shadeslayer> that's what I was talking about
<yofel> sure, I'm talking about testing
<shadeslayer> uhm, last 2 sentences make no sense :P
<yofel> well, we can do the beta backports *fast*
<shadeslayer> 4.12 comes out post saucy, so we put it in saucy + 1 first
<yofel> building in saucy+1 archive takes longer
<yofel> so less testing in the dev release
<shadeslayer> right
<yofel> that's all I said
<shadeslayer> *nod*
<shadeslayer> backporting is fast
<yofel> beta1 packaging takes about a week usually, which is why I said beta2+
<yofel> beta1 will never see a release in kubuntu with *that* schedule I fear
<shadeslayer> afiestas: tsdgeos ^^
<shadeslayer> and upstream will get loads of bug reports post 14.04 release
<yofel> but that's an estimate based on recent experience
<shadeslayer> nothing we can do about that as well
<yofel> are there git moves planned for 4.12?
<yofel> (kdewebdev?)
<tsdgeos> shadeslayer: thought luck for you i guess :D
<tsdgeos> let's delay the world because i'm slow!
<smartboyhw> So, we will be uploading to devel soon...
<smartboyhw> Probably saucy+1
<yofel> if we don't have git splitups we can do beta1 within 4 days I believe
<smartboyhw> The *rolling release* symlink thing.
<yofel> smartboyhw: wasn't that meant to be an *additional* target?
<tsdgeos> shadeslayer: if oyu can't get beta1, you can do beta2, or you can start working on "non beta tarballs" if that helps, or...
<shadeslayer> tsdgeos: depends entirely on how much you change :P
<yofel> smartboyhw: though unification would make sense I guess
<smartboyhw> yofel, well it seems like we can upload to it
<shadeslayer> if there are alot of changes, then it'll take time
<yofel> shadeslayer: well, we have kdelibs and kde-workspace frozen
<smartboyhw> You can still ofc upload to saucy, saucy+1
<shadeslayer> yofel: right, but there are like a bazillion other things 
<yofel> not that much, if anything it's finding out what dependencies need to be updated
<yofel> that easily causes a day of delay
<yofel> though we could do that *before* beta1 really
<smartboyhw> Going for a swim..
<smartboyhw> Riddell, please vote on the Trello:P
<yofel> tsdgeos: one thing though: are you sure you can keep the release dates? with tagging and release on the same day in 4.11 we had a few cases where the tars were online a day or two after the tagging.
<yofel> Considering we only have 1 week to work with them such a delay becomes a problem
<shadeslayer> smartboyhw: diffs look sane to me
<shadeslayer> smartboyhw: will upload once they're built
<Riddell> smartboyhw: vote on trello?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: he probably meant doodle
<Riddell> ok done
<shadeslayer> Riddell: and what happened to the suggestion we made regarding having a growing period between bug fix releases?
<yofel> growing period?
<shadeslayer> yeah, like 4.12.1 3 weeks after 4.12, 4.12.2 6 weeks after 4.12.1
<shadeslayer> so on and so forth
<yofel> oh that
<yofel> dunno
<shadeslayer> *shrug* as long as I don't have to deal with bug reports and all of them go upstream ;)
<yofel> shadeslayer: sure, all of them will be RESOLVED EOL though
<yofel> well, probably not
<yofel> but still
<smartboyhw> Riddell, thank you!
<smartboyhw> Hmm, probably 16th 13:00 UTC then.....
<smartboyhw> Riddell, is it that you wanted a news release for calligra 2.7.1? It has migrated into -release now
<Riddell> smartboyhw: oh cool if it's migrated and raring and precise are done then go for it
<smartboyhw> Riddell, no precise sorry
<smartboyhw> It can't work without g++-4.7
<smartboyhw> I can only do Quantal
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<Quintasan> Riddell: Do we support things like 12.04 -> 13.04?
<Quintasan> or it's only LTS -> LTS upgrades that we support?
<davmor2> Quintasan: update-manager -d will take you out of the lts→lts 
<Quintasan> davmor2: I might be dumb but wouldn't -d install saucy?
<Quintasan> Current development release is saucy iirc
<davmor2> Quintasan: d'oh yeap sorry
<davmor2> Quintasan: it in software-properties-gtk for me on ubuntu so I'm assuming there is a qt version maybe?
<highvoltage> /win 17
<smartboyhw> highvoltage, !?
<Quintasan> davmor2: I see. I forgot about that, thanks.
<davmor2> Quintasan: http://ubuntuone.com/0us1fr5yKrdhJ3YTWIcBmp
<smartboyhw> MMm
<smartboyhw> http://www.techradar.com/news/software/operating-systems/ubuntu-derivatives-5-of-the-best-ubuntu-based-distros-1170314
<smartboyhw> We are only at No.3 behind Ubuntu GNOME and Bodhi Linux...
<smartboyhw> Oh no, it's 4th:(
<smartboyhw> Ah, it's actually score damn:P
<smartboyhw> 4/5 that's quite good
<yofel> smartboyhw: are you actually sure it failed with gcc-4.6? because we do have 2.7.0 in the precise backports
<smartboyhw> yofel, g++
<smartboyhw> Not gcc
<yofel> same thing
<smartboyhw> yofel, somebody give me the backlog
<smartboyhw> o 2.7.0
<smartboyhw> *of
<yofel> uh, look at the ppa?
<smartboyhw> yofel, looking
<smartboyhw> yofel, I think it's because I'm missing out some cmake things...
<smartboyhw> Yeah
<smartboyhw> Sorry:P
<yofel> nah, backporting to precise isn't straight forward for most packages sadly :/
<smartboyhw> yofel, uploaded a new version:P
<smartboyhw> Hmm, this time it's amd64 PPA build queue in busy state
<Quintasan> herp
<Quintasan> $8M is it
<afiestas> hey, is the akonadi systemtray still being installed by default?
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, is kscreen and libkscreen ready?
<shadeslayer> smartboyhw: I was afk, I can upload now
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, great, afiestas :)
<smartboyhw> Oh, digikam is now officially 3.3.0
<smartboyhw> kubotu: newversion digikam 3.3.0
<shadeslayer> smartboyhw: file SRU bugs for raring?
<kubotu> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1208482
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, OK 
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, maybe just reuse the old bugs to upgrade the software version
<smartboyhw> And nominate for Raring?
<smartboyhw> kscreen and libkscreen has MRE available:)
<shadeslayer> smartboyhw: yeah I suppose you could nominate those bugs for raring
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, you nominate;P
<smartboyhw> I don't have the privileges...
<shadeslayer> done
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, I think it will be better if you prepare the SRU, you can upload directly:)
<smartboyhw> I mean, I've done 1 SRU myself
<smartboyhw> But that one has nobody to upload at all:P
<shadeslayer> uploaded for saucy
<smartboyhw> Uh oh, digikam download is real slow
<shadeslayer> you don't say
<shadeslayer> with the embedded libs and what not :)
<ScottK> afiestas: It is.  Akonadi isn't reliable enough yet not to have it.
<ScottK> (or if it isn't, it's a bug, IMO)
<afiestas> ScottK: then it is being installed?
<ScottK> It is in raring.  IDK for sure about saucy.  It should be.
<afiestas> removing of it was specifically recommended by kdepim-developers, and the by the time akonadi maintainer
<afiestas> and from what I remember it was super evil, in one of the UDS I told you to remove it following Volker advice and iirc you said you would (and I remember seeing it gone)
<afiestas> but for some reason, it is on a friend's laptop and in my parent's (my parents laptop has been upgraded from previous versions)
<shadeslayer> !find akonaditray saucy
<ubottu> File akonaditray found in app-install-data, edubuntu-artwork, kde-l10n-ar, kde-l10n-bs, kde-l10n-ca, kde-l10n-ca-valencia, kde-l10n-cs, kde-l10n-da, kde-l10n-de, kde-l10n-el (and 39 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=akonaditray&mode=&suite=saucy&arch=any
<shadeslayer> !find /usr/bin/akonaditray saucy
<ubottu> File /usr/bin/akonaditray found in kdepim-runtime, kdepim-runtime-dbg
<shadeslayer> yep, we ship it in saucy ^^
<ScottK> afiestas: I use it on roughly a daily basis to restart akonadi stuff that's messed up.
<afiestas> I compile everything, and I don't have it
<afiestas> ScottK: maybe you need to restart it daily because you are using it
<afiestas> it was *super* evil iirc, and I haven't seen any change on it
<ScottK> Then what's the alternative?
<ScottK> akonadiconsole is super dangerous.
<afiestas> akonadictl restart, I guess
<shadeslayer> ^^ which is what I use
<afiestas> shadeslayer: so it is not in rarin?
<shadeslayer> afiestas: it is
<shadeslayer> !find /usr/bin/akonaditray raring
<ubottu> File /usr/bin/akonaditray found in kdepim-runtime, kdepim-runtime-dbg
<shadeslayer> I'm merely saying that it is also present in saucy
<afiestas> oks, can we check backwards?
<afiestas> I do remember that you guys removed it and I remember agreeing on that in an UDS
 * shadeslayer checks precise and quantal
<afiestas> shadeslayer: thanks
<ScottK> It's there.  I've used it since we switched to akonadi based pim.
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, so you want me to do the SRU or you?
<shadeslayer> afiestas: ScottK I don't think precise has it, probably because 4.8.5 didn't have it?
<shadeslayer> smartboyhw: I was reviewing the diffs
<afiestas> shadeslayer: it did
<shadeslayer> oh
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, oh 
<shadeslayer> !find /usr/bin/akonaditray precise
<ubottu> File /usr/bin/akonaditray found in kdepim-runtime, kdepim-runtime-dbg
<shadeslayer> stupid bot, didn't give me that reply in a query
<smartboyhw> !find /usr/bin/akonaditray lucid 
<smartboyhw> LOL
<ScottK> shadeslayer: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=precise&arch=any&mode=exactfilename&searchon=contents&keywords=akonaditray
<shadeslayer> right
<shadeslayer> like I said, didn't give me a hit in the query
<afiestas> wait, maybe we removed it from being autostarted ?
<afiestas> having it packaged should be ok I guess, as long as it is not started automagically
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, BTW next time, don't upload kscreen and libkscreen at the same time:P
<afiestas> if somebody like ScottK wants to use it, that's ok 
<shadeslayer> smartboyhw: why not?
<shadeslayer> afiestas: it's not started automatically here
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, because all the kscreen are now in dep-wait
<shadeslayer> smartboyhw: and it'll resolve automatically
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, actually, how long does it take to automatically resolve?
<ScottK> afiestas: Until akonadi is substantially more reliable, I think it's important to have a GUI way to restart it.
<ScottK> If that's not it, I'm happy to have another.
<shadeslayer> smartboyhw: soonish after libkscreen is built
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, good:)
<afiestas> ScottK: you can bring that to kdepim-devel I guess, I know you are really frustrated with kdepim, but restarting akonadi is not the solution anyway
<ScottK> I don't know what is?
<afiestas> reporting bugs, providing feedback (specially now that we have a maintainer with time) etc
<afiestas> we went through a similar process with nepomuk, it turned out nice
<afiestas> I trust same will happen now that Dan is a maintainer with time
<ScottK> It has steadily gotten better.
<ScottK> But in the mean time, I have to have working mail and when akonadi services get hung, it has to be restarted.
<shadeslayer> ScottK: btw do you have an idea why Nepomuk in Kubuntu uses unix odbc whereas Debian uses iodbc 
<shadeslayer> I know we have a patch, but do you know the history behind it?
<ScottK> Yes.  I don't recall the details, but it was slangasek that did it.
<shadeslayer> okay, opinions on going back to iodbc since that's what upstream recommends?
 * vHanda eaves
<vHanda> *waves
<shadeslayer> hey hey :)
<vHanda> I read the entire bug report, and I'm not sure what to do now.
<shadeslayer> I see, and why was this change introduced?
<vHanda> some clashes with mysql or some other db. And since iodbc hadn't been updated in a couple of years they decided to drop it
<vHanda> overall, both work perfectly and they are supposed to 
<vHanda> but I do get a lot of bug reports regarding high memory usage of virtuoso which I can reproduce, but they seem to happen more often with unixodbc. Anway, I haven't tested this properly
<shadeslayer> any demerits to using unixodbc instead of iodbc?
<vHanda> so just let the situation be
<shadeslayer> okay then
<vHanda> I'll bug you people if I find a convincing reason to switch - the main reason was that virtuoso maintains iodbc so it theoretically should work better
<vHanda> with virtuoso
<yofel> shadeslayer: for reference if you want to read through it: http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=639300
<ubottu> Debian bug 639300 in soprano "please build against unixodbc-dev instead of libiodbc2-dev" [Important,Open]
<shadeslayer> smartboyhw: I'm waiting for kscreen to finish compiling on saucy then I'll upload to raring-proposed
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, oh great:)
<smartboyhw> Yes, digikam finally arrived
<smartboyhw> I mean, to my computer:P
<shadeslayer> famous last words
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, LOL
<smartboyhw> Hmm, I can't install one of the build-dep
<yofel> did they add yet another thing?
<smartboyhw> yofel, no
<smartboyhw> It's my fault obviously:P
<shadeslayer> smartboyhw: libkscreen uploaded for raring-proposed
 * shadeslayer forgot to subscribe ubuntu-sru to the bug -.-
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, whoa~!
<shadeslayer> wait
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, kscreen is just waiting to migrate:P
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, don't forget: kscreen and libkscreen has a MRE
<shadeslayer> ScottK: is subscribtion still necessary even though we have an MRE now?
 * shadeslayer subscribes anyway
<ScottK> Better to do so.
<shadeslayer> right, done already, waiting for you in the queue :)
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Before I accept this one, can we get 1.0-0ubuntu1~ubuntu13.04.1 verified?
<shadeslayer> 1.0 is still in -proposed :S
<ScottK> Yes.  No one verified it.
<shadeslayer> ScottK: okay, good thing VBox has a feature to add number of monitors, testing using that 
<smartboyhw> Well, I will close the Doodle poll tomorrow night probably
<smartboyhw> For now, good night guys. Tomorrow you will see digikam 3.3.0 (final) packaged from me....
<smartboyhw> And also, fiddling with opencolorio:P
<smartboyhw> (For calligra 2.7.1)
<shadeslayer> ScottK: kscreen works, please move to updates
<debfx> hm those time slots aren't very europe-friendly
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Please say so in the bug.  Bug #1195806 
<ubottu> bug 1195806 in libkscreen (Ubuntu Raring) "libkscreen and kscreen SRU to raring" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1195806
<smartboyhw> debfx, but I need to make it Asian-friendly...
<shadeslayer> ScottK: already done
<smartboyhw> And it's Europe friendly already......
<smartboyhw> It's afternoon for you guys
<shadeslayer> smartboyhw: it's not asian friendly tbh :P
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, yes
<smartboyhw> But, I need to fit the Europeans:P
<shadeslayer> for me it's late in the evening
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, me too you don't think
<shadeslayer> yeah ;)
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, when is 13:00 UTC for you?
<debfx> afternoon? the first slot is 9-10 am
<shadeslayer> 18:30
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, for me it's 21:30
<shadeslayer> ^_^
<smartboyhw> Oops, 21:00
<smartboyhw> debfx, well it's sort of European-friendly already....
<smartboyhw> It's morning
<smartboyhw> I can't even make it after the last time slot
<shadeslayer> don't disturb debfx's sleep :P
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, :P
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Where's kscreen?
<shadeslayer> ScottK: I haven't uploaded that yet, I went for dinner after uploading kscreen
<debfx> now I'm confused. looks like doodle ignored my time zone setting
<yofel> debfx: 9am? first slot is 1PM
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, you mean libkscreen...
<yofel> UTC
<smartboyhw> debfx, LOL
<ScottK> OK.
<shadeslayer> what smartboyhw said
<shadeslayer> uploading kscreen now
<ScottK> And marking up the bug for the last one?
<debfx> yeah it asked me for my time zone and then ignored what I selected :/
<yofel> meh
<smartboyhw> debfx, LOL
<shadeslayer> ScottK: last one?
<smartboyhw> Anyways, is it European-friendly now? ;)
<ScottK> Bug #1195806 
<ubottu> bug 1195806 in libkscreen (Ubuntu Raring) "libkscreen and kscreen SRU to raring" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1195806
<debfx> yes indeed :)
<ScottK> You didn't say you tested it and mark it verification done.
<shadeslayer> ScottK: commented, fixed the tag
<ScottK> OK
<smartboyhw> It might NOT be American-friendly though.... Sigh
<yofel> smartboyhw: still working on digikam or did your pc overheat already? ^^
<shadeslayer> smartboyhw: can't be helped
<smartboyhw> yofel, it's sleep time. Digikam work done actually
<smartboyhw> Maybe you want me to upload?
<smartboyhw> to PPA ofc
<yofel> just commit to bzr and I'll look at it
<smartboyhw> yofel, sure
<smartboyhw> Thank you debfx 
<smartboyhw> Eh, now the most popular selection is Monday....
<smartboyhw> uh oh
<shadeslayer> ScottK: kscreen up as well
<smartboyhw> yofel, done.
<smartboyhw> Good night
<shadeslayer> smartboyhw: ^^
<ScottK> OK.
<ScottK> afiestas: Why did you remove class AbstractBackend from src/configmonitor.h in libkscreen 1.0.1?  Is that a binary compatible change?
<afiestas> ScottK: we don't keep binary comnpatibility
<ScottK> BTW, 1.0 is released to updates.
<afiestas> and we haven't removed it I think :s
<afiestas> at least not in prupose :/
<ScottK> It is in other files, but that being remove from src/configmonitor.h is in the diff.
<afiestas> the include?
<shadeslayer> ScottK: I think it's a forward include
<shadeslayer> afiestas: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/146842526/libkscreen_1.0-0ubuntu1~ubuntu13.04.1_1.0.1-0ubuntu1~ubuntu13.04.1.diff.gz
<ScottK> afiestas: see the end of http://launchpadlibrarian.net/146842526/libkscreen_1.0-0ubuntu1~ubuntu13.04.1_1.0.1-0ubuntu1~ubuntu13.04.1.diff.gz
<shadeslayer> last line
<ScottK> Yeah.
<shadeslayer> ScottK: yeah, from what I understand it's a forward include and can be dropped
<ScottK> afiestas: It's fine not to keep binary compatibility, but you need to bump the so name when you don't.
<afiestas> we did I think
<afiestas> 1.0.1, no?
<afiestas> or 1.1 is required if we break it?
<yofel> afiestas: on ABI breakage you would have to bump the SOVERSION, for you that's libkscreen_VERSION_MAJOR
<yofel> but we're fine here as fas Howard was concerned
<yofel> *as far as
<afiestas> we bump the minor, isn;t that enough?
<afiestas> I don't want to end up with soversion 25
<afiestas> and call it libkscreen 2.0
<yofel> no, it wouldn't be enough for a BIC change
<yofel> and libkscreen is at 22...
<yofel> er
<yofel> libkdcraw
<yofel> but ok, bad example
<yofel> afiestas: nothing prevents you from using longer SOVERSION's though... libattica has '0.4'
<afiestas> so, from 1.0.1 to 1..0.1 iok?
<yofel> you're mixing VERSION and SOVERSION, you can set VERSION to whatever you want, SOVERSION only needs to change if you remove symbols from the library 
<yofel> current SOVERSION is '1'
<afiestas> oh I thought we had it unified
<yofel> it is partly, first part of the VERSION is the SOVERSION, you if you change the libkscreen version to 2.0.0 you change the SOVERSION
<yofel> not sure if that coupling make sense, but it's ok as long as the ABI isn't broken in between
<shadeslayer> hm, is there a way we can express this in a install file : "Install everything under /usr except for these 2 files"
<yofel> shadeslayer: 'rm' in rules
<shadeslayer> nah, that's fairly less than ideal
<yofel> well, then you can just add all files except for the 2 you want to install to the install file
<yofel> that's the debian way
 * yofel would prefer that anyway
<ScottK> libkscreen/kscreen accepted for raring
<shadeslayer> ScottK: thx
<yofel> do we have a todo list for all those MRE's we got?
<yofel> or do we actually have the full list documented somewhere?
<ScottK> AFAIK, no TODO.  The full list is on the MRE wiki page.
<yofel> ok, thanks
<ScottK> afiestas and shadeslayer: I did some investigation and I can restart failed akonadi services from within kmail --> settings --> configure kmail, so no objection to dumping akonaditray.
<soee> someone can look at some crash report ?
<soee> http://pastebin.com/azpWgDuH
<valorie> interesting, I just ran update and upgrade, and kscreen was held back
<Riddell> valorie: hmm Quintasan said that I think
<Riddell> I'm pretty sure I checked and the replaces/breaks was correct
<valorie> launchpad might just be slow or something
<valorie> dang it, no ahoneybun
<valorie> that article gave highest marks to bodhi linux for their documentation, so I looked it up: http://www.bodhilinux.com/mob_documentation.php
<valorie> it is very well organized and cute
#kubuntu-devel 2013-08-06
<Riddell> cute?
<valorie> look at http://wiki.bodhilinux.com/doku.php
<valorie> not my taste, but very colorful
<Riddell> I think that looks quite classy
<Riddell> by cute I thought there would be little unicorns all over it
 * Riddell snoozes
<valorie> lol
<shadeslayer> valorie: what release?
<ScottK> valorie: Did you dist-upgrade?
<ScottK> You'll need to for the release that just hit raring-updates
<manchicken> howdy
<manchicken> I need to set up a proper environment.
<manchicken> I can't test properly.
<ScottK> Can you set up a VM running saucy?
<ScottK> That's probably your best bet.
<ScottK> (unless you've got a spare machine lying around)
<manchicken> Just like a virtualbox.
<manchicken> That's a good idea.
<valorie> ScottK: thanks for asking -- I didn't do dist-upgrade
<valorie> now when I do: 
<valorie> The following packages have been kept back:
<valorie>   kscreen
<valorie> The following packages will be upgraded:
<valorie>   libdbusmenu-glib4 libdbusmenu-gtk3-4 libdbusmenu-gtk4 xserver-xorg-video-intel
<valorie> 4 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 1 not upgraded.
<valorie> sorry for the delay in replying; was eating dinner, etc.
<ScottK> valorie: what happens if you to sudo apt-get install kscreen?
<valorie> The following extra packages will be installed:
<valorie>   libkscreen1
<valorie> The following packages will be REMOVED:
<valorie>   libkscreen0
<valorie> The following NEW packages will be installed:
<valorie>   libkscreen1
<valorie> The following packages will be upgraded:
<valorie>   kscreen
<valorie> 1 upgraded, 1 newly installed, 1 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<valorie> so maybe the lib was the blocker
<manchicken> JontheEchidna: You there?
<smartboyhw> JontheEchidna, please poll at http://doodle.com/2mwfbh9b7pbz3qzk :)
<ScottK> valorie: Yes.  That was it.
<valorie> cool
<smartboyhw> ?
<valorie> smartboyhw: you can get a BNC account from the KDE sysadmins, you know
<smartboyhw> valorie, what's a BNC?
<smartboyhw> (LOL)
<valorie> http://community.kde.org/Sysadmin/BNC
<valorie> it's a server which stays connected to your channels all the time
<valorie> you connect to it rather than directly to IRC
<valorie> like using screen
<valorie> or the core in Quassel
<smartboyhw> OK...
<smartboyhw> But why do I need one?:P
<valorie> so that you don't miss backlog
<smartboyhw> valorie, well I can easily access it at irclogs.ubuntu.com (LOL)
<valorie> eh
<valorie> I hate having to rely on logs
<valorie> I keep my own, but dredging through them.... ugh
<smartboyhw> Hmm, I guess I have to fix the 12.04.3 version of calligra myself, sigh
<smartboyhw> backporting just can't wor
<smartboyhw> *work
<smartboyhw> I mean, for opencolorio
<smartboyhw> lunchtime
<manchicken> Man, setting up a virtualbox instance takes longer than it looks.
<manchicken> Anybody use Qt Creator?
<manchicken> I'm trying to build this thing and it says invalid argument "c"
<manchicken> Okay, trying to build libqapt... why is it complaining about qt4?!
<soee> good morning
<shadeslayer> morning soee
<lordievader> Good morning.
<shadeslayer> oh
<shadeslayer> yofel: did you upload without the LTS HWE stack already?
<yofel> yes
<yofel> the 12.04.1 packages are ok
<shadeslayer> \o/
<yofel> what still doesn't work is kubuntu-lts-backport though :/
<shadeslayer> oh?
 * shadeslayer looks
<shadeslayer> yofel: even the upgrade went fine?
<shadeslayer> btw Destop at home is having weird X issues on precise
<shadeslayer> I have autologin enabled, however, sometimes, I get a tty
<smartboyhw> Hey yofel shadeslayer 
<smartboyhw> YES!!!!!!
<smartboyhw> Calligra 2.7.1 on 12.04 DONE
<shadeslayer> no ksplash or anything, just a simple tty
<smartboyhw> \o/
 * shadeslayer will try out the HWE stack on that machine
<yofel> shadeslayer: yeah, I've seen that, I blame KDM, but it might very well be X as well
<smartboyhw> yofel, how's digikam backporting?
<yofel> good, I think
<yofel> I'll tell you after I actually tested it
<shadeslayer> o_o
<smartboyhw> yofel, :)
<shadeslayer> just installing kubuntu-lts-backport doesn't work
<shadeslayer> but if you pass xserver-xorg-lts-raring as well, it works :D
<smartboyhw> yofel, shadeslayer which date would you prefer, 12th or 16th for the Kubuntu Developer meeting?
<smartboyhw> Both of them have the same number of polls
<smartboyhw> Yes: 4 If-needed-be: 3 No: 0 (excluding valorie)
<shadeslayer> Monday seems to be more favorable to everyone>
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, not me:P
<smartboyhw> Tbh
<smartboyhw> Monday I'm only if-needed-be
<shadeslayer> smartboyhw: whatever suits you best then
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, but some people haven't voted yet, that's a concern for me
<smartboyhw> I mean, minimum requirement is 3 actually...
<smartboyhw> But, more people is better:P
<shadeslayer> more people means worse for you actually :P
<Quintasan> wait what
<Quintasan> Which David left us?
<shadeslayer> Wonderly
<Quintasan> Aw.
<shadeslayer> kinda
<shadeslayer> he's trying out feodra 
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, why?
<Quintasan> He is going to learn that Kubuntu is better sooner or later :P
<smartboyhw> For LOL purposes
<smartboyhw> Quintasan, +1
<shadeslayer> smartboyhw: you're open to a wider variety of questions then :P
<shadeslayer> the grilling goes on longer
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, well that's good
<shadeslayer> :>
<yofel> smartboyhw: he was tired of the whole ubuntu community bikeshedding and arguing lately as I understood
<smartboyhw> yofel, yeah
<shadeslayer> yep ^^
<Quintasan> lol ubuntu edge?
<smartboyhw> yofel, I know that, it's Quintasan who's asking:PO
<smartboyhw> Quintasan, no
<yofel> well, not longer, meeting is 1h usually, you just get more questions ^^
<smartboyhw> The Mir thing?
<Quintasan> Oh, so when we are grilling smartboyhw?
<shadeslayer> yep, took about an hour when I applied
<shadeslayer> yofel: I propose we just add an instruction in the release notes to instal kubuntu-lts-backports and the x11 lts package
<smartboyhw> Quintasan, probably 16th or 12th
<smartboyhw> The two most polled dates
<smartboyhw> I will try to avoid 12th
<smartboyhw> I'm happy that you guys are grilling me actually
<Quintasan> Yeah!
<smartboyhw> That improves my reactions skills:P
<shadeslayer> famous last words :P
 * Quintasan prepares some spices
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, how many last words do you have!?
<shadeslayer> one for every occassion
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, meh
<shadeslayer> for everything else there's mastercard xD
<smartboyhw> XD
<smartboyhw> Why not Visa?
<smartboyhw> Or American Express
<smartboyhw> Or JCB (XD)
<shadeslayer> because that's a line from the mastercard ad we have here?
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, oh
<smartboyhw> We don't have Mastercard or Visa ads here
<smartboyhw> (Well, maybe Visa)
<smartboyhw> We only have bank ads
<shadeslayer> I see, I don't think I've seen a visa ad here
<smartboyhw> Oh, interesting
<shadeslayer> or maybe the visa ad was crap and I don't remember it
<shadeslayer> kind of funny though, VISA is more prevalent in the US, but a MasterCard is much more common in the EU
<yofel> I don't remember many VISA Ads here in germany either. But you simply cannot miss the MC one.
<shadeslayer> ^^
<smartboyhw> lol
<shadeslayer> yofel: the first time I travelled to the EU was to Germany and I *could not* find a machine that accepts VISA
<shadeslayer> *accepted
<shadeslayer> Desktop Summit IIRC
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, :I
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, show me the log of your grilling:P
<shadeslayer> no cheating :P
<smartboyhw> Uh, anyway, I found it shadeslayer :P
<shadeslayer> haha
<smartboyhw> So, questions include freezes, whoo
<smartboyhw> Good that I know freezes;P
<smartboyhw> Whoa, that meeting's 1 hour 15 minutes:I
<yofel> it is *at least* 1h
<smartboyhw> yofel, yeah sure, I think I will take 3 hours:P
<yofel> nah
<smartboyhw> Starting at 13:00 UTC is a brillant idea:P
<smartboyhw> It now only depends on date.
<yofel> the main difference between the ~kubuntu-members meeting and the ~kubuntu-dev one is that latter is mostly about technical competence
<smartboyhw> yofel, yep
<shadeslayer> *nod*
<yofel> and a bit of a sanity check ^^
<smartboyhw> yofel, sanity check? i.e.?
<yofel> after all you essentiall get root permissions on user systems without reviews. (Sure, that's already the case for ~kubuntu-ppa, but the primary archive still offers more damage potential)
<yofel> *essentially
<shadeslayer> smartboyhw: http://thread.gmane.org/gmane.linux.debian.devel.security/17506
<shadeslayer> which is why a sanity check is required
<shadeslayer> just making sure you're not affiliated with the NSA/FBI :P
<yofel> that reminds me of someone's post on g+ about how easy it is to verify that a binary is really built from it's associated source
<yofel> thinking of it, in debian that's not easy at all
<shadeslayer> IIRC that post concluded that it was easiest in Debian
<yofel> for us it's less of an issue, but we still need to trust the buildd's to be non-compromised
<yofel> shadeslayer: binNMU's ?
<shadeslayer> no, RPM
<shadeslayer> no, RPM's had different sizes and what not
<yofel> ah, I don't know much about RPM's, but that would be fun indeed
<shadeslayer> this one I think https://blogs.kde.org/2013/06/19/really-source-code-software
<yofel> exactly
<yofel> didn't yet have time to read the full post :/
 * shadeslayer needs to come up with hard questions for soee
<shadeslayer> erm
<shadeslayer> smartboyhw
<Blizzz> anyone an idea how to track down this?  https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=322562 also looks like i cannot save my KDE session
<ubottu> KDE bug 322562 in general "copied system from HDD to SSD: KWallet does not open despite correct password" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, I know about that post
<smartboyhw> Good question, really...
<smartboyhw> Riddell, can you do the post for Calligra 2.7.1 on web for me?
<markey> when is the freeze date again for 13.10?
<markey> nvm it doesn't really matter
<smartboyhw> markey, why?
<markey> because I just recalled that Amarok 2.8 is in anyway
<smartboyhw> markey, ;)
<Tm_T> I miss Amarok /:
<markey> where did it go?
<Tm_T> I don't tend to have local files for that purpose anymore, Google Music took me
<smartboyhw> Tm_T, oh
<Tm_T> I do keep local copies, but they're on a machine I don't use for anything else but storing files
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<markey> hey guys, an Amarok user is sometimes getting this backtrace. that's with the latest Qt update, on Raring:
<markey> http://pastebin.com/tMdZaMAY
<markey> can you make sense of this? 
<markey> Tm_T: yeah I think Google Music is interesting. it's not yet available in Germany though, I think
<smartboyhw> Riddell, uh anyway I will do the news myself
<Riddell> thanks smartboyhw 
<Tm_T> markey: neither in Finland
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1204182] Locale wrongly defaults to en_US.UTF8 @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1204182 (by Graeme Hewson)
<markey> why is it that KDE applications crash so often when using Unity?
<markey> our users are having the weirdest issues with it
<markey> e.g. crash when closing a dialog in Amarok, with just an X11 error
<markey> useless backtrace
<kubotu> ::qt-bugs:: [1194501] [ 4.8 Linaro regression] ICE on gcc-4.8 building kde4libs @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1194501 (by Scott Kitterman)
<soee> did someone looked yesterday at my crash report ? :>
<yofel> markey: is that really the newest Qt on raring? i.e. 4:4.8.4+dfsg-0ubuntu9.2 ? Because this *looks* like bug 1195007
<ubottu> bug 1195007 in qt4-x11 (Ubuntu Saucy) "qt patch introduces fatal gdk_x_error handler" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1195007
<yofel> at least until #37, but then it's crashing somewhere in phonon-gst it seems
<markey> yofel: it's version  4:4.8.4+dfsg-0ubuntu12~ubuntu13.04~ppa1
<yofel> urgh
<yofel> I'll update that
<yofel> needs to be ubuntu14
<markey> you think that will fix it?
<yofel> yes, because the same patch that was added in ubuntu9.1 in raring-updates, was added in saucy ubuntu10, and fixed in 14
<yofel> ppa has 12 which is broken
<markey> there's been so much bad stuff going on with Ubuntu Qt packages lately...
<markey> not nice
<markey> why is it all falling apart?
<yofel> well *this* happened because the developer thought that just calling gtk code from qt is fine
<yofel> sadly gtk and Qt don't behave the same on X errors, (qt: warning, gtk: error)
<manchicken> Anybody know how to get VirtualBox extras to work on Saucy? :)
<manchicken> It doesn't like the xorg version. I'm trying to use VirtualBox for testing of my changes without trashing my box :)
<shadeslayer> manchicken: hm?
<smartboyhw> Whoa, I didn't expect that Kubuntu Developer application questions include array[] and array* (fortunately I know a bit of C++ to know this)
<shadeslayer> manchicken: sure
<manchicken> There is an application now?
<shadeslayer> manchicken: install kubuntu in VM -> post installation install virtualbox-guest-{utils,x11} -> restart
<smartboyhw> Oh, new release of kde-telepathy
<smartboyhw> kubotu: newversion kde-telepathy 0.6.3
<kubotu> Package kde-telepathy doesn't exist yet!
<shadeslayer> manchicken: and then if you want to access USB devices you'll need the VBox extension pack
<smartboyhw> Ah, ktp:P
<shadeslayer> heh
<smartboyhw> BTW, why do you guys have to split ktp into multiple sources?
<yofel> huh? upstream splits it like that
<shadeslayer> ^^
<yofel> and thanks virtualbox for freezing my system @_@
<shadeslayer> I blame d_ed
<shadeslayer> actually, I take that back, d_ed is awesome
<yofel> and again
<yofel> wth
<smartboyhw> Sigh, 12 source packages....
<smartboyhw> kubotu: newversion ktp-accounts-kcm 0.6.3
<kubotu> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1208836
<smartboyhw> kubotu: newversion ktp-common-internals 0.6.3
<kubotu> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1208837
<shadeslayer> smartboyhw: no need to do that individually
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, you mean bug?
<smartboyhw> Or?
<shadeslayer> yes
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, yeah, idiot me:P
<shadeslayer> just file a single one under meta-kde-telepathy
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, oh
<shadeslayer> if you really want to
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, changed the bug:P
<shadeslayer> k
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, are the translation .mo files not supposed to go in ktp-call-ui?
<smartboyhw> There isn't a not-installed file, so I'm worried
<shadeslayer> they should yes
<shadeslayer> For certain apps I did not install the mo files a long time back since I did not understand the lang pack stuff properly
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, so I'll add it back
<shadeslayer> Not that I understand it completely at the moment, but basically everything outside KDE SC should have mo's installed
<shadeslayer> smartboyhw: yes plz
<smartboyhw> First time ever
<smartboyhw> .3$ dh_install --list-missing
<smartboyhw> Can't stat debian/tmp: No such file or directory
<smartboyhw>  at /usr/bin/dh_install line 245
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, is that suppose to happen?
<shadeslayer> need the full log plz
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, http://paste.kde.org/pa77e0cd9/
<shadeslayer> I don't see a error there
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, because the error is above:P
<smartboyhw> The dh_install --list-missing thing
<smartboyhw> So, weird weird
<shadeslayer> I'd say just upload to a PPA
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, sure
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, it's in https://launchpad.net/~smartboyhw/+archive/packaging-staging-1/+packages
<shadeslayer> cool, gtg for a meeting
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, I think of a reason: When you get desktop-applets-down
<smartboyhw> desktop-applets down 
<smartboyhw> See if there's a pkg-kde-tools:P
<smartboyhw> OK, I'm closing Trello vote....
<smartboyhw> 12th it is...
* smartboyhw changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - Friendly Computing | https://trello.com/kubuntu | https://notes.kde.org/p/kubuntu-ninjas 4.10.97 saucy/archive raring/beta quantal/staging precise/read_notes_on_pad | 13.10 Alpha 2 released | 13.10 milestoned bugs tagged Kubuntu http://goo.gl/vHRjj | Kubuntu Developers meeting at 12th Aug 2013 13:00 UTC
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer (or others): Why is 02_ktpchat_soversion.diff still existing in ktp-text-ui?
<smartboyhw> It's 0.5.80
<smartboyhw> But now the package is already 0.6.3
<smartboyhw> And do I have to update meta-kde-telepathy as well?
<tsimpson> apachelogger: in case you get concerned, ubottu.com now points to a new server (and IP) so the SSH fingerprint has changed
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, answer my question:P
<shadeslayer> smartboyhw: in a meeting
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, oh, I thought you are chatting:P
<shadeslayer> meeting + chatting + dinnering
<shadeslayer> 02_ktpchat_soversion.diff ... yeah, bump that :)
<shadeslayer> or well
<shadeslayer> not required tbh
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, drop patch?
<shadeslayer> no
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, change patch?
<smartboyhw> to 0.6.3?
<shadeslayer> I don't think it's required
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, so what's the solution? (I can't understand)
<shadeslayer> smartboyhw: basically, it doesn't matter IMHO
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, uh alright
<shadeslayer> smartboyhw: it's a patch to introduce a so versioned lib instead of a unversioned lib that upstream ships
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, and should I update meta-kde-telepathy itself too?
<shadeslayer> yes
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, OK:)
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer (or others), please review all ktp packages at https://launchpad.net/~smartboyhw/+archive/packaging-staging-1/+packages
<shadeslayer> tomorrow
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, sure, no prob
<shadeslayer> smartboyhw: did you do those by hand?
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, what do you mean, by hand?
<smartboyhw> Well, yes
<shadeslayer> lol?
<shadeslayer> I think Quintasan wrote a script
<smartboyhw> if you mean changing the .install files and updating debian/control
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, .............
<smartboyhw> Damit
<Quintasan> top lel
<Quintasan> this is piling on me
<smartboyhw> Quintasan, ?
<Quintasan> crapton of things to do right now
<Quintasan> I'M NOT HERE FOR ONE WEEK
 * smartboyhw is confused with Quintasan 
<Quintasan> smartboyhw: You're trying to apply logic everywhere
<Quintasan> It's pointless
 * smartboyhw can't understand even without applying logic...
<Quintasan> Well, extrapolate then
<Quintasan> I just have too much things to do atm
<smartboyhw> Quintasan, sure... sure... sure...
<Quintasan> and instead of taking one thing at a time I'm trying to do everything at once
<Quintasan> and now I have even more things to do
<Quintasan> I'd better try old approach
<smartboyhw> Quintasan, heh
<smartboyhw> Sigh...
<smartboyhw> OK, can somebody review + upload https://launchpad.net/~smartboyhw/+archive/2buntu/+files/plasma-mediacenter_1.0.90-0ubuntu1.dsc ? It's 5 days old..
<soee> how can i disable nvidia card sound device ?
<BluesKaj> soee, what's the driver name ?
<soee> BluesKaj, dont know its hdmi related
<yofel> can't you just mute it in kmix?
<BluesKaj> soee, look in  /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf  , if it's the default soundcard it will have a line like : options snd-ice1724 index=0 . Whatever that line is  change the index=0 to -2
<soee> BluesKaj, http://pastebin.com/zbZHA6pH
<BluesKaj> soee, what does this show , cat /proc/asound/modules
<soee> BluesKaj, 0 snd_hda_intel
<soee>  1 snd_ca0106
<BluesKaj> ok , sou have a pci soundcard as well as the intel onboard ?
<BluesKaj> sou = you
<soee> but intel should be disabled in bios
<soee> and i have additional SB card that i want to use
<BluesKaj> when it's listed as "0" , that's default , the ca0106 is probly the soundblaster card . add these lines to the alsa-base file ,: options snd_hda_intel index=-2 , then below that, options snd_ca0106 index=0 , then you'll probly need to reboot  
<BluesKaj> also to make sure after rebooting run , sudo modprobe snd_ca0106 , if there's no text output then the module is loaded properly
<kubotu> ::qt-bugs:: [1208961] package libqt4-xmlpatterns 4:4.8.4+dfsg-0ubuntu9 failed to install/upgrade: cannot copy ex... @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1208961 (by Dave)
<soee> again :<
<soee> http://pastebin.com/vPj1E3Mq
#kubuntu-devel 2013-08-07
<smartboyhw> Probably my best blog post ever: http://smartboyhwubuntu.wordpress.com/2013/08/07/ubuntu-edge-target-too-high-but-a-phone-that-one-will-want/ (LOL)
<valorie> gah, I wish wordstar would allow me to make comments, etc.!
<valorie> good one, smartboyhw
<valorie> and your meeting is on my calendar, so if I can wake so early, I'll listen in at least
<valorie> I do have a KDE devel account....
<soee> good morning
<smartboyhw> valorie, thank you:)
<yofel> smartboyhw: could you please look at the libgphoto issue in backports? What did you backport it for?
<yofel> and nice blog post :)
<smartboyhw> yofel, I forgotten, for sure it's one of the 4.10.97 quantal things
<smartboyhw> I probably should have put it into staging, sigh
<smartboyhw> My damn fault, sorry.
<yofel> even then it's a bad idea as I wrote on the bug
<yofel> well, don't worry about it too much, I've seen worse happen ^^
<yofel> I wrote a backport rule that uses the old libgphoto on << saucy
<yofel> so it won't be needed for 4.11.00 
<shadeslayer> yofel: can we move precise backports to the beta backports repo?
<yofel> considering the rdepends list of libgphoto2-2 isn't really long, we *could* do a transition in the backports, but I don't think it's worth it unless we really need it
<yofel> shadeslayer: no, I just hit
<yofel> Unpacking replacement plasma-widget-kimpanel ...
<yofel> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/plasma-widget-kimpanel_4%3a4.10.97-0ubuntu1~ubuntu12.04.1~ppa1_amd64.deb (--unpack):
<yofel>  trying to overwrite '/usr/share/kde4/services/plasma-dataengine-kimpanel.desktop', which is also in package plasma-dataengines-addons 4:4.8.5-0ubuntu0.1
<yofel> on 4.8 -> 4.11
<shadeslayer> ( assuming it has been tested ... right )
 * shadeslayer will have a look in the evening
<yofel> I'll try to fix what I find till then, at least stuff like ^
<shadeslayer> cool
<smartboyhw> Yawn
<smartboyhw> I'm a bit tired with packaging stuff today:P
<shadeslayer> then do QA :D
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, hey, when are you going to review ktp 0.6.3?
<shadeslayer> oh drat
<smartboyhw> LO
<smartboyhw> LOL
<shadeslayer> so much to do
<yofel> on that topic, let me look at PMC ^^
<smartboyhw> LOL thanks shadeslayer yofel :)
<shadeslayer> smartboyhw: we can drop set_cmp_policy.patch in ktp-common-internals now 
<shadeslayer> it was upstreamed
<shadeslayer> and we have cdbs-*-list in there 0.o
<shadeslayer> yofel: ^ we can drop cdbs-install-list and cdbs-package-list right?
<yofel> sure, unless you still use cdbs ^^
<yofel> shadeslayer: actually, those are supposed to be temporary files, no?
<shadeslayer> yofel: yeah, however dh_clean didn't remove them
<shadeslayer> which is why I thought best to ask :)
<yofel> build system stuff I guess, as I have here dhmk-install-list and dhmk-package-list in a build
<yofel> maybe got left over in the buildsystem transition
<shadeslayer> not sure, I wonder if ktp was ever cdbs
<yofel> smartboyhw: PMC: as you're shipping the headers, please make a libplasmamediacenter1.1 package and add a symbols file
<shadeslayer> smartboyhw: ktp contact list and common internals uploaded
<yofel> wow, PMC licensing can give you a headache http://paste.kde.org/p0c59d2c0
<yofel> I think someone didn't  understand licensing if I see that random mix of GPL and LGPL
<smartboyhw> yofel, licensing?:O
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, thank you
<yofel> not sure if it's worth to update, the copyright file is wrong though
<smartboyhw> yofel, OK
<shadeslayer> accounts KCM up as well
<shadeslayer> smartboyhw: you forget to package ktp-approver
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, oy, sorry:P
<shadeslayer> plz do that
<shadeslayer> while I do the rest
<smartboyhw> yofel, which package should I move those usr/lib/kde4/*.so to?
<smartboyhw> And no need for the symbols files for these right?
<yofel> you can only make symbols files for libs that have a SOVERSION, and only needed if there's headers and the dev symlink shipped
<yofel> leave the usr/lib/kde4/ stuff where it is
<smartboyhw> yofel, OK
<smartboyhw> yofel, wait, the package should be named libplasmamediacenter1 or libplasmamediacenter1.1?
<yofel> SOVERSION is 1.1, so latter
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, ktp-approver uploaded to ppa
<shadeslayer> ok
<smartboyhw> yofel, uh I'm facing the debug-file-with-no-debug-symbols again
<yofel> can't help you with that
<smartboyhw> Cry :(
<smartboyhw> yofel, actually 1 thing
<yofel> hm?
<shadeslayer> ufff
<shadeslayer> I'm tired of uploading ktp
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, LOL
<smartboyhw> yofel, I'm doing an experiment
<yofel> uh... of what kind? ^^
<smartboyhw> Because I suddenly remember something
<smartboyhw> yofel, if I update dh from 8 to 9 and update symbols, the debug-file-has-no-debug-symbols lintian warning should disappear....
<yofel> well, try it
<shadeslayer> booorrreeddd
<yofel> go rewrite some copyright files
<smartboyhw> yofel, it does:P
<smartboyhw> Now, the copyright
<smartboyhw> yofel, the lintian warning debug-file-has-no-debug-symbols does disappear after the things I did as above
<yofel> ya
<yofel> y
<smartboyhw> yofel, so you want me to retain the changes or undo it back?
<yofel> what changes?
<smartboyhw> yofel, a.k.a yofel, if I update dh from 8 to 9 and update symbols, the debug-file-has-no-debug-symbols lintian warning should disappear....
<smartboyhw> yofel, what the
<smartboyhw> yofel, if I update dh from 8 to 9 and update symbols, the debug-file-has-no-debug-symbols lintian warning should disappear....
<smartboyhw> Oops
<smartboyhw> libs/mediacenter/pmccoverartprovider.cpp: BSD (2 clause) LGPL (v2.1 or later)
<smartboyhw> A file with two licenses!?
<yofel> yeah, can happen, check the header
<yofel> and just use dh9 if it works better
<smartboyhw> yofel, sure:)
<yofel> this is a great copyright...
<yofel> Copyright (C) <year>  <name of author>
<smartboyhw> yofel, um, I checked the header and two licenses exist
<smartboyhw> One is from 2004
<smartboyhw> One is from 2011 and 2012
<smartboyhw> BSD -> 2004, LGPL-> 2011-2012
<yofel> hm, I would have to look up what to do here...
<yofel> shadeslayer:  ^ ?
<shadeslayer> uhm, too long, and I'm slightly busy with something else
<yofel> is that a simple 'or' then? because the file simply has 2 copyrights in it...
<yofel> anyway, lunch
 * yofel runs :P
<smartboyhw> yofel, duh
<smartboyhw> No "or"
<smartboyhw> I should ask upstream to fix it next time....
<smartboyhw> kubotu: newversion plasma-mediacenter 1.0.90
<kubotu> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1209159
<smartboyhw> Hmm, obviously I didn't report such a bug:P
<shadeslayer> hmm
<shadeslayer> smartboyhw: I don't think it's required to bump the version on meta-kde-telepathy
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, hey, you told me to do that.
<shadeslayer> I did?
<shadeslayer> actually, I don't think it's useful to update the meta-ktp package
<shadeslayer> sorry if I told you otherwise
<shadeslayer> smartboyhw: everything uploaded
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, great
<shadeslayer> plz double check that everything is uploaded
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, sure
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, yes, everything is uploaded
<shadeslayer> aweswome \o/
<smartboyhw> yofel, is there any command to check on the names and the authors of the files?
<shadeslayer> licensecheck
<jussi> poor Aaron, wrting to a free software list with a signature of "Sent from Windows Mail" :P
<shadeslayer> ^^
<smartboyhw> jussi, LOL
<Tm_T> jussi: UDS session with Windows user can also happen in this community
<yofel> smartboyhw: to get the copyright holder for a specific license I use something like:
<yofel> licensecheck -r * | grep LGPL | grep \(v2\) | cut -f 1 -d \: | xargs grep Copyright
<yofel> extend as needed
<smartboyhw> yofel, what if a copyright holder has no year attached?
<smartboyhw> Meh, can anybody tell me the solution to that? ^
<shadeslayer> smartboyhw: then don't mention it ?
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, really?
<shadeslayer> though I suppose ScottK can advise better
 * yofel just got some rather curious mails from bdmurray: e.g. http://paste.kde.org/padb4d067
<yofel> we get regression reports from errors.u.c now o.O?
<smartboyhw> yofel, a new thing I heard from #ubuntu-release
<smartboyhw> yofel, what's your point of view of the copyright stuff?
<yofel> uh, not sure. I don't think a copyright without a year is even valid. Then again, the copyright field in dep5 is formless, so just leave the year away for now
<smartboyhw> yofel, alright
<smartboyhw> Uh, the changelog is really packed now...
<yofel> hm, one mail was about an increase of crash rate in the last 2 weeks for nepomuk-core
<yofel> the graph on https://errors.ubuntu.com/?release=Ubuntu%2013.04&package=nepomuk-core&version=4:4.10.5-0ubuntu0.1 doesn't tell me a thing though :(
<smartboyhw> yofel, LOL
<smartboyhw> yofel, https://launchpad.net/~smartboyhw/+archive/packaging-staging-1/+files/plasma-mediacenter_1.0.90-0ubuntu1.dsc for you:)
<smartboyhw> i386 	5 	70 jobs (41 minutes) 
<smartboyhw> That's the official distribution machines:O
<shadeslayer> yofel: that looks like fun
<shadeslayer> and kdeartwork? :D
 * smartboyhw wonders how many of these emails did ScottK, Riddell and shadeslayer receive:P
<shadeslayer> none
<shadeslayer> because we're awesome and don't introduce regressions :P
<yofel> well, I got mails for kdeartwork, kde-runtime, kde-workspace, kactivites, konsole and nepomuk-core. nepomuk-core got an additional one about increase in crash rate
<yofel> I think only the *uploader* gets them
<shadeslayer> yofel clearly works for openSUSE and wants to destroy kubuntu
<shadeslayer> :>
<yofel> which is kinda useless for us
<yofel> well, it would save me from having to learn politics to develop a distro
<smartboyhw> yofel, LOL
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, LOL
<yofel> anyway, topic change
<shadeslayer> :P
<shadeslayer> I can't find my yubikey
 * smartboyhw wonders should he play with something in http://techbase.kde.org/Projects/Edu/ProjectSuggestions
<shadeslayer> so no backtraces for me
 * yofel wonders if he should hack on kinfocenter
<yofel> or does someone know a gui way to access the stuff from 'upower --dump' ?
<smartboyhw> Hmm, I will probably play with Komputer:P
<d_ed_> hey, I joined to thank Howard Chan for packaging the latest KDE-Telepathy
<d_ed_> cheers dude (if you're here)
<shadeslayer> smartboyhw: ^^
<ScottK> shadeslayer: If copyright is listed without year, I'd go ahead and put it in debian/copyright as is.
<shadeslayer> thought so
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, :)
<smartboyhw> d_ed_, :)
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, I've put it in anyway, no worries:0
<smartboyhw> yofel, you reviewed plasma-mediacenter yet?
<smartboyhw> New one at https://launchpad.net/~smartboyhw/+archive/packaging-staging-1/+files/plasma-mediacenter_1.0.90-0ubuntu1.dsc
<smartboyhw> Rebooting, see ya
<smartboyhw> Back into nice KDE.
<yofel> smartboyhw: got pulled to a meeting at work, so nope
<yofel> won't do it for another 4h either
<yofel> vHanda: in nepomuk-core you have a file without copyright: autotests/test/resourcetests.h:    Copyright (C) <year>  <name of author>
<yofel> looking at the cpp I think your name was supposed to be there
<smartboyhw> yofel, alright
<debfx> apt-get is not happy about the libkscreen0 libkscreen1 conflict
<smartboyhw> debfx, uh oh, my fault then:P
<smartboyhw> debfx, how?
<debfx> it hold back the kscreen upgrade because it would have to remove libkscreen0
<smartboyhw> Paste it plz
<smartboyhw> debfx, ah OK, should have added Breaks, Conflicts, that sort of thing dumb
<smartboyhw> Wait me a minute plz
<debfx> well the problem is that libkscreen0 and libkscreen1 share some files
<smartboyhw> debfx, I know howto fix
<smartboyhw> debfx, but you will have to sponsor the fix:P
<debfx> how?
<smartboyhw> debfx, hmm, libkscreen1 already breaks/replaces libkscreen0
<smartboyhw> Weird weird, maybe a conflicts
<ScottK> If you apt-get install kscreen it will work.
<debfx> yes, but that's not how upgrades are supposed to work
<smartboyhw> debfx, I think it should be a conflict more than a break then, sigh
<debfx> smartboyhw: I don't think that will change anything
<ScottK> debfx: If you figure it out, I'll push it right through SRU.
<smartboyhw> debfx, I think it would.
<smartboyhw> This is a stronger restriction than Breaks, which prevents the broken package from being configured while the breaking package is in the "Unpacked" state but allows both packages to be unpacked at the same time. 
<smartboyhw>  Conflicts should be used
<smartboyhw>     when two packages provide the same file and will continue to do so,
<smartboyhw> ........
<smartboyhw> So, probably conflict will work
<debfx> the problem is that apt doesn't consider removing libkscreen0 a valid option to upgrade kscreen
<smartboyhw> debfx, ah so in the kscreen session OK
<smartboyhw> debfx, I will probably make kscreen 1.0 conflict libkscreen (<< 1.0)
<smartboyhw> That makes more sense doesn't it?>
<smartboyhw> ScottK, ^
<debfx> there is no libkscreen package
<smartboyhw> debfx, what?
<smartboyhw> debfx, I mean, conflict libkscreen0 sorry:P
 * ScottK is doing $work, so just let me know when you have it figured out and I'll push it through
<debfx> I don't see why that's necessary or how it would improve the situation
<smartboyhw> debfx, well why not?
<smartboyhw> It is not allowing removing libkscreen0 as an option
<smartboyhw> So, that helps.
<ScottK> smartboyhw: Did you test it or are you guessing?
<yofel> smartboyhw: the issue isn't that you *cannot* upgrade kscreen, it's that in some cases it won't happen automatically
<yofel> in an ideal world, a user should never have to run 'dist-upgrade' to install things from -updates
<smartboyhw> ScottK, guessing.....
<smartboyhw> yofel, so what's the solution
<yofel> but as the libkscreen packaging isn't really proper, it doesn't work like that
<yofel> for the SRU? I don't know if there is an easy one
<debfx> yofel: actually dist-upgrade also doesn't work
<debfx> at least for me
<yofel> debfx: I know, happened to me too, but I really don't understand the resolver here :/
<yofel> I would've expected this to work, but in some cases it doesn't
<debfx> yep
<ScottK> That's why I suggest testing, not guessing.
<yofel> same actually applies for the kdevelop backport I tried for precise, that's stuck in the same situation (kdevplatform5-libs -> kdevplatform7-libs)
<debfx> afiestas: are the libkscreen backends tight to the same libkscreen version?
<debfx> for example do the 1.0 backends work with libkscreen 0.0.81?
<yofel> hm, good idea, that could work
<debfx> if not the plugins should have a namespaced path, e.g. /usr/lib/kde4/plugins/kscreen1/
<afiestas> debfx: please, don't split the backend from the lib
<debfx> afiestas: would it be possible to put the soname somewhere in the path of the backends?
<debfx> that way libkscreen0, libkscreen1 etc could be made co-installable
<smartboyhw> Let me see if I can ring 97870010 (what a phone no. and actually that's JontheEchidna's OpenPGP key;P)
<ahoneybun>  Hello all
#kubuntu-devel 2013-08-08
<smartboyhw> OK, 4.11.0...
<smartboyhw> For the first time in history I can actually get the kubuntu-initial-upload script to work\o/
* smartboyhw changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - Friendly Computing | https://trello.com/kubuntu | https://notes.kde.org/p/kubuntu-ninjas 4.10.97 saucy/archive raring/beta quantal/staging precise/read_notes_on_pad |  4.11.0 Saucy WIP | 13.10 Alpha 2 released | 13.10 milestoned bugs tagged Kubuntu http://goo.gl/vHRjj | Kubuntu Developers meeting at 12th Aug 2013 13:00 UTC
<smartboyhw> Members of ~kubuntu-ppa: Sorry for the monstrous amount of recipe build failures:P
<shadeslayer> smartboyhw: did you upload KDE 4.11 to ninjas?
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, still running script
<shadeslayer> ack
<shadeslayer> smartboyhw: do you have enough bandwidth?
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, ;) enough
<shadeslayer> cool
<smartboyhw> Taking lunch now, see ya later
<shadeslayer> cya
<shadeslayer> ScottK: we didn't get an MRE for KTP?
<ScottK> You can go back and look at the tech board discussion.  I may have missed documented the results.
<ScottK> The only one they said no on was lightdm-kde.
<ScottK> Maybe I forgot to ask.
<shadeslayer> I did, and I saw the same thing, I think you forgot to ask because KTP was not in the list 
<shadeslayer> ( the list of packages you sent to the tech board _
<shadeslayer> )
<ScottK> Well there we go.
<shadeslayer> " I did not include ktp or choqok only because I wasn't comfortable with it.  Do we know what ktp point releases look like
<shadeslayer> hmm
<shadeslayer> not sure why I did not respond to that :/
<shadeslayer> :/
<shadeslayer> yofel: http://paste.kde.org/pfd9f54ba/
<soee> good morning
<shadeslayer> morning soee
<soee> hi shadeslayer 
<shadeslayer> IIRC someone else was having issues with installing kscreen as well
<shadeslayer> oh I know, maybe apt wants to upgrade libkscreen0 to the newest version before installing libkscreen1
<soee> shadeslayer, are you using saucy ?
<shadeslayer> yes
<shadeslayer> but that is on raring
<soee> yes but i have one question about saucy
<soee> do you have the same that you can in power management set when screen should be turned off etc ? they are not respected at all
<soee> so after 15 minut lock screens hows up
<shadeslayer> I suspect it's a frakensystemd issue
<shadeslayer> gtg for a bit
<smartboyhw> Uploading 4.11.0 to ninjas
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, Riddell yofel how to put a new status page on qa.kubuntu.org.uk?
<shadeslayer> can do
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, thank you:)
<shadeslayer> smartboyhw: should be up in 5 minutes
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, great
<shadeslayer> uhm
<shadeslayer> the phased updates, aren't they bad for large packagesets like KDE ?
<yofel> well, could be. Esp. as we are not bug-free at all
<yofel> where do the error reports come from actually? whoopsie?
<shadeslayer> yes
<shadeslayer> my major concern is actually the part where ubuntu users might install KDE and get phased updates
<shadeslayer> but then they'll be using XMir
<shadeslayer> so not sure how much I care about them
<shadeslayer> or someone using update manager on KDE
<shadeslayer> which would be weird ...
<yofel> what do phased updates have to do with our XMir support issue?
<shadeslayer> yofel: just saying that people running XMir are most likely to use the update manager
<yofel> on KDE, unlikely IMO
<shadeslayer> and since we don't support that configuration anyway ...
<yofel> FWIW, 4.10.97 precise runs fine in VBox for me. But I would like it if someone could do an actual openGL test on hardware
<yofel> we could do that from the beta ppa though if you want to copy it. (does that actually have enough space?)
<yofel> iirc beta still has a 10G quota. I got backports bumped to 24
<yofel>     6.9 GiB (68.96%) of 10.0 GiB
<yofel> guess I'll have to upload l10n somewhere else
<yofel> I'll copy it, we need testers
<shadeslayer> ^^
<yofel> *sigh*
<yofel> I'll be really happy when I don't have to run the precise l10n script anymore
<yofel> only 6 more runs left ^^
 * shadeslayer is trying to figure out why -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 is not called on Neon5
<shadeslayer> funsies
<shadeslayer> well that works
<debfx> yofel: did you manage to copy all precise packages to the beta ppa? it now says 10.7 of 10.0 GB :)
<yofel> debfx: quota only applies to the incoming queue it seems, not to package copies or recipe builds
<debfx> aha, interesting :)
<shadeslayer> well yeah :D
<smartboyhw> Hey yofel 
<smartboyhw> OK, all uploaded now should be..
<smartboyhw> !ninjas | Please start to take care of the 4.11.0 saucy packages in ninjas PPA
<ubottu> Please start to take care of the 4.11.0 saucy packages in ninjas PPA: Ninja Time! apachelogger, debfx, JontheEchidna, Quintasan, Riddell, ScottK, yofel, smartboyhw, murthy
<smartboyhw> :P
<yofel> smartboyhw: every package generated fine?
 * yofel kinda doubts that
<shadeslayer> something I always forget to check ^^
<shadeslayer> whee timeouts
<shadeslayer> yofel: ^^ are timeouts common on the status script?
<yofel> no
<shadeslayer> it's the first time I'm seeing oen
<shadeslayer> *one
<yofel> seen it already, but pretty rare
<yofel> cold SQL cache I guess
<shadeslayer> oh, yeah, most likely explanation
<smartboyhw> yofel, hell, traceback on the status page:(
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<smartboyhw> Timeouts:P
<yofel> smartboyhw: so what did the script say at the end? anything to fix?
<smartboyhw> yofel, no, it's a connection timeout still:(
<yofel> I meant kubuntu-initial-upload
<smartboyhw> yofel, oh, kppp and kdepim
<smartboyhw> Fixed
<smartboyhw> Everything uploaded:)
<yofel> yay
<smartboyhw> yofel, my first successful run of the scriptp\o/
<yofel> you still needed 2 tries though it seems :/
 * yofel seriously needs to figure out how to properly do multiple runs
<smartboyhw> yofel, yeah
<smartboyhw> Hmm, the i386 queue was packed...
<yofel> the ppa has a so high priority that you don't have to worry about the queue really
<smartboyhw> yofel, yeah...
<smartboyhw> yofel, in the notepad
<smartboyhw> Precise: yofel WIP - re-uploaded for 12.04.1 using default mesa
<smartboyhw> You mean 12.04.2 do you?
<yofel> no, I uploaded as ~ubuntu12.04.1
<yofel> not like that's supposed to match anyway
<smartboyhw> yofel, oh
* yofel changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - Friendly Computing | https://trello.com/kubuntu | https://notes.kde.org/p/kubuntu-ninjas 4.10.97 saucy/archive raring/beta quantal/staging precise/beta/read_notes_on_pad |  4.11.0 Saucy WIP | 13.10 Alpha 2 released | 13.10 milestoned bugs tagged Kubuntu http://goo.gl/vHRjj | Kubuntu Developers meeting at 12th Aug 2013 13:00 UTC
<yofel> diff: precise/beta
<smartboyhw> Holy
<smartboyhw> LP karma over 10000 now
<shadeslayer> pft
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, OK I know that you guys got a lot:P
<shadeslayer> I have a moderate amount
<shadeslayer> Riddell has alot
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, yofel got a lot also
<yofel> mostly thanks to all the package uploads really (in the past it was neon, now it's kde sc)
<shadeslayer> ^^
<smartboyhw> ^^
<smartboyhw> 4/5 of my karma came from uploads
<smartboyhw> Anyone here consider themselves good at Calculus
<smartboyhw> ?
<shadeslayer> haven't touched that for over a year and ahalf
<shadeslayer> but if it's something school level I might be able to have a look
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, I want somebody to make me understand:P
<shadeslayer> aha, then no
<shadeslayer> I'm very poor at explaining things
<shadeslayer> Anyone care to test ktp raring from https://launchpad.net/~rohangarg/+archive/nightly
 * smartboyhw doesn't since he does not have a Raring system
<smartboyhw> I only got Ubuntu 12.04.2 LTS and (K)ubuntu 13.10 here
<shadeslayer> my Raring VM is currently upgrading
<shadeslayer> so I can't do much
<markey> hm, is anyone actually looking at pGST bug reports? 
<markey> feels like they end up in /dev/null
<smartboyhw> yofel, where did plasma-mediacenter 1.0.90 end up?
<markey> wrong channel, sorry
<yofel> smartboyhw: in my brain attic, sorry -.-
<yofel> lets see
<smartboyhw> yofel, lol
<yofel>  11   * Add kffmpegthumbnailer as dep of plasma-mediacenter
<yofel> smartboyhw: ?
<smartboyhw> yofel, it appeared in upstream build instructions
<smartboyhw> yofel, http://sinny.in/node/25
<smartboyhw> That's evidence I think:P
<yofel> hm
<yofel> and ffmpegthumbs doesn't work?
<yofel> in any case, that should be a recommends I think
<smartboyhw> yofel, Ok
<yofel> don't make packages depend on too much, recommends are installed by default, so unless it's really needed it's not a dep
<yofel> plasma-mediacenter-dev is missing a dep on libplasmamediacenter1.1 (= ${binary:Version})
<yofel> same for -dbg
<yofel> though not really required there as pmc pulls it in
<yofel> smartboyhw: "Generate symbols file libplasmamediacenter1.1" is missing a 'for' I think
<yofel> otherwise fine, please fix that and I'll upload
<smartboyhw> yofel, OK sure
 * smartboyhw points yofel to https://launchpad.net/~smartboyhw/+archive/packaging-staging-2/+files/plasma-mediacenter_1.0.90-0ubuntu1.dsc
<yofel> E: plasma-mediacenter source: weak-library-dev-dependency plasma-mediacenter-dev on libplasmamediacenter1.1 (>= ${binary:Version}
<smartboyhw> yofel, uh, am I missing a )?
<yofel> yeah, just saw that too, probably that
<smartboyhw> Sorry:p
<yofel> no o.O
<smartboyhw> yofel, oy!?
<yofel> *facepalm*
<yofel> it has to be =, not >=
<smartboyhw> yofel, OK, sorry:P
<yofel> I fixed the homepage link too, it's in extragear now
<yofel> (clicked on it by chance and got a 404)
<smartboyhw> kde-workspace has a completely weird failure
<smartboyhw> yofel, oh
<yofel> uploaded
<smartboyhw> A whole library is missing:O
<yofel> eh?
<smartboyhw> yofel, libkwinnvidiahack4
<smartboyhw> The .so is missing
<yofel> hm, maybe removed because completely broken
<yofel> I remember there being talk about it
 * yofel checks git log
<smartboyhw> yofel, whoa
<yofel> yep, see a6b8844eacc7734cd623fe40ff2114009b583165
<shadeslayer> yofel: thoughts on http://paste.kde.org/pd56cd144/
<shadeslayer> yofel: and thoughts on why sudo apt-get install kscreen works
<yofel> no, apt's resolver is a magic black box for me, but did you read the discussion with felix yesterday?
<shadeslayer> nope
<yofel> was some 22h ago
<shadeslayer> yeah looking
<shadeslayer> there doesn't seem to be a resolution to that
<shadeslayer> and frankly I am completely perplexed by this
<shadeslayer> everything /seems/ to be fine
<shadeslayer> and I only tested with sudo apt-get install kscreen for the SRU and it obviously worked then
<yofel> afiestas: hm, you never actually said whether it would be possible to namespace the plugin path with the soversion or not. Would that cause any problems? (That would mean you could have cases where libkscreen0 and libkscreen1 are both installed)
<shadeslayer> btw have you ever seen such an issue come up before ??
<shadeslayer> and maybe we should file a bug in apt?
<yofel> shadeslayer: well, kdevelop in precise backports was stuck on the same thing (kdevplatform5-libs -> kdevplatform7-libs)
<yofel> there I fixed it by adding a transitional package, but that's not really something we should do here
<yofel> felix had the right idea, question is whether it's implementable
<shadeslayer> I see
<shadeslayer> still sounds like a bug in apt to me
<debfx> yes, could well be a bug in apt. sadly the resolver debug output isn't very helpful in this case.
<smartboyhw> Bad apt:P
<yofel> it probably is one, but I'm clueless why it happens
<yofel> because I can't reproduce that in a chroot
<shadeslayer> yofel: you can't? :P
<shadeslayer> er
<shadeslayer> :O
<shadeslayer> on the live CD maybe?
<shadeslayer> yep, can be reproduced on the live cd
<yofel> ok, now it worked in a chroot too
<yofel> but needs apt-get install --install-recommends kubuntu-desktop ubuntu-standard
<smartboyhw> yofel, heh, the double-copyright-header thing was fixed;P
<smartboyhw> In pmc
<smartboyhw> JontheEchidna, can you apply to be a mentor at season.kde.org?
<JontheEchidna> smartboyhw: ok
<fos> yofel: Thanks a lot for the precise upload!
<fos> I'll start testing tomorrow (on real hardware)
<smartboyhw> Hmm, kopete got a whole code error:(
<smartboyhw> Actually, NOT
<smartboyhw> missing libasound2-dev :P
<smartboyhw> Hmm, sounds like 4.11.0 is much easier to deal with (except kalzium and kopete)
<d_ed> FYI, that link you posted in #kopete is private
<d_ed> it just says "No such resource" 
<smartboyhw> For heaven's sake, now Ubuntu Edge is $695 ONLY (and one and only) and the rate of buying is huge:O
<smartboyhw> d_ed, my fault
<d_ed> that's ok, you can buy me an edge to make up for it.
<shadeslayer> ^^
<smartboyhw> d_ed, LOL
<shadeslayer> d_ed: dude
<shadeslayer> d_ed: backported ktp for raring
<d_ed> \o/
<shadeslayer> https://launchpad.net/~rohangarg/+archive/nightly
<shadeslayer> needs QA
<shadeslayer> eh
<shadeslayer> eh
<shadeslayer> smartboyhw:   * Remove libkwinnvidiahack4 and libkwinactivenvidiahack4
<shadeslayer>     packages since it's removed in upstream
<shadeslayer> are you *sure*
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, yofel confirmed it.
<shadeslayer> just seems a bit odd that they removed it so far in the release cycle
<shadeslayer> tsdgeos: ^^
<tsdgeos> what?
<shadeslayer> tsdgeos: do you know anything about libkwinnvidiahack4 & libkwinactivenvidiahack4 getting removed?
<tsdgeos> no clue
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, see backlog plz
<kubotu> ::qt-bugs:: [1162467] package libqtcore4 4:4.8.1-0ubuntu4.4 failed to install/upgrade: conffile './etc/xdg/Troll... @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1162467 (by myyyxa)
<shadeslayer> kdebug 322060
<shadeslayer> erm
<shadeslayer> kde bug 322060
<ubottu> KDE bug 322060 in scene-opengl "Synced swapping on double buffered nvidia GPUs cause high CPU load" [Normal,Unconfirmed] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=322060
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, http://paste.kde.org/pb7eef1f7/
<shadeslayer> yep, was looking at the git log
 * shadeslayer shrugs
<yofel> there was talk on kde-devel I think on how to fix it, but without any results
<yofel> and there's no point in keeping it around if it does nothing
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, yofel weird https://i147081671.restricted.launchpadlibrarian.net/147081671/buildlog_ubuntu-saucy-amd64.kalzium_4%3A4.11.0-0ubuntu1~ubuntu13.10~ppa1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz?token=4a7420f17f5de8a824746f6db8a6081d
<smartboyhw> We already have that  build-dep
<yofel> don't bother posting ninja build logs, we can't open it as the token doesn't match
<shadeslayer> your token is showing
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, oh really?
<smartboyhw> :(
<shadeslayer> [  4%] make[4]: *** No rule to make target `/usr/lib/libboost_python.so', needed by `lib/libcompoundviewer.so.4.11.0'.  Stop.
<yofel> note: boost has it's weird edges...
<shadeslayer> ^^
<shadeslayer> !find libboost_python.so saucy
<ubottu> Package/file libboost_python.so does not exist in saucy
<smartboyhw> oy!?
<shadeslayer> olololol\
<yofel> weird though
<smartboyhw> !find /usr/lib/libboost_python.so saucy
<ubottu> Package/file /usr/lib/libboost_python.so does not exist in saucy
<yofel> forget ubottu
<Peace-> xd
<yofel> IIRC that uses packages.ubuntu.com
<smartboyhw> OK, this is nots:P
<smartboyhw> *nuts
<yofel> I remember that error though...
<shadeslayer> so?
<yofel> eeeeeeeeh?
<yofel> /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libboost_python-py27.so
<yofel> /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libboost_python-py33.so
<smartboyhw> @?!?!?!?!?!?!?
<smartboyhw> What the hell
<yofel> multiarch + pyversion suffix
<yofel> FUN
<shadeslayer> aha
<shadeslayer> aha
 * shadeslayer goes away
 * smartboyhw emits blood
<smartboyhw> and goes away
<yofel> isn't packaging fun :D
<Peace-> mm :D no
<smartboyhw> yes, but...
<yofel> ok, what to do..
<shadeslayer> we call on the ScottK to do his magic
<shadeslayer> actually
<shadeslayer> xnox made that change
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, no it's His Royal Highness Duke Scott Kitterman of Kubuntu magic
<shadeslayer> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/boost1.53/1.53.0-6+exp2ubuntu1
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer,.......
<yofel> "excluding python"
<smartboyhw> Hmmm
 * shadeslayer rubs eyes
<shadeslayer> that doesn't seem right :P
<smartboyhw> Obviously, he did it wrong
<smartboyhw> xnox, ^
<yofel> ah, it was still xnox
<yofel> he probably didn't completely revert it
<smartboyhw> So, kalzium delayed on boost multi-arch problems
<shadeslayer> that's acceptable IMHO
<shadeslayer> we can still upload it and then rebuild it when boost is fixed
<yofel> you could temporarily remove the build-dep on it
<yofel> IIRC it's optional
<shadeslayer> ah ^^
<yofel> then file a bug to make sure it's not forgotten
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, yofel I agree
<shadeslayer> just don't forget to add it back :PO
<shadeslayer> make a trello card just in case
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, I will:)
 * yofel wonders why that boost build-dep is unversioned
<yofel> I thought we always used versioned ones
<smartboyhw> Do we?
<smartboyhw> Anyways
<yofel> we did in the past, it seems like some of that was lost in the debian merge
<yofel> ScottK: did we have a rationale for that? ^
<yofel> hm.......
<smartboyhw> ?
<yofel> I just remembered what the real issue is
<yofel> not boost
<yofel> it's avogadro
<yofel> (it's *always* avogadro -.-)
<smartboyhw> yofel, why?
<smartboyhw> -.-
<yofel> /usr/lib/avogadro/1_0/AvogadroLibraryDeps.cmake
<yofel> has hardcoded lib paths to every lib it's linked against
<yofel> SET("avogadro_LIB_DEPENDS" "general;openbabel;general;/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libQtOpenGL.so;general;/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libQtGui.so;general;/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libQtNetwo    rk.so;general;/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libQtCore.so;general;/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libGLU.so;general;/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libGL.so;general;/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libX11.so;gen    eral;/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libXext.so;general;/usr/lib/x86_64-
<yofel> linux-gnu/libGLEW.so;general;/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libpython2.7.so;general;/usr/lib/libboost_python.so;")
<yofel> see end
<smartboyhw> Oh no
<smartboyhw> Stupid avogadro:P
<smartboyhw> HOWTO fix?
<yofel> ack
<yofel> rebuild avogadro usually
<yofel> let's see what I can do
 * smartboyhw leaves kalzium and avogadro to master yofel 
<yofel> you start keeping such things in memory after fixing it half a dozen times
<yofel> -.-
<smartboyhw> yofel, LOL
<smartboyhw> True
<yofel> -- Boost Python NOT found - Python support disabled.
<yofel> hardly surprising
<smartboyhw> yofel, meh
<xnox> shadeslayer: i will look. i thought python was left untouched, i could have gone wronng.
<smartboyhw> xnox, maybe we have gone wrong:P
<smartboyhw> Look above:)
<shadeslayer> bah
<shadeslayer> I remember the avogadro issue
<MichaelP> Wednesday, August 7, 2013: KDE SC 4.11 Final Tag...    August 14, 2013: KDE SC 4.11 Release ..... When does kubuntu get other then beta 2 ?
<ScottK> yofel: I don't think there's a reason not to have the versioned boost dep, but I've been mostly avoiding boost stuff in favor of xnox doing it.  BTW, the py27/py33 stuff is from Debian.  Neither xnox nor I did that.
<xnox> yofel: which package fails?
<xnox> ScottK: i did multiarchification of boost in experimental & synced into saucy. It should all just work, and python was meant to be excluded from multiarchifications.... but there might be bugs.
<ScottK> xnox: While you're fixing boost, please make it use dh_python2/3 to generate proper depends and have proper ABI tags on the so files (not the silly py27/py33 stuff)
<xnox> ScottK: which dh_python2? i'd want to use dh-python's dh-python2, but that's not merged into ubuntu.
<xnox> ScottK: cause i'd get those "for free" with that.
<ScottK> You should have dh-python in about a week.
<ScottK> So make it work in experimental and then you'll be able to sync it shortly.
<ScottK> I've done everything to make it so we can sync python3-defaults/dh-python in bzr, waiting for the current one to migrate to testing.
<xnox> ScottK: boost-python.so are not python extension modules, and instead link into your c++ prog to create a python extension module.
<xnox> ScottK: so i'm not sure about the renamings.
<ScottK> OK
#kubuntu-devel 2013-08-09
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1197317] After KDE update in Saucy, PowerDevil does not suspend the system @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1197317 (by Wladimir Mutel)
<smartboyhw> Good morning people
* smartboyhw changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - Friendly Computing | https://trello.com/kubuntu | https://notes.kde.org/p/kubuntu-ninjas 4.10.97 saucy/archive raring/beta quantal/staging precise/beta/read_notes_on_pad |  4.11.0 saucy/ninjas | 13.10 Alpha 2 released | 13.10 milestoned bugs tagged Kubuntu http://goo.gl/vHRjj | Kubuntu Developers meeting at 12th Aug 2013 13:00 UTC
<markey> what's the deal with this: "The following packages have been kept back:kscreen"
<manchicken> apachelogger: Did you see my latest submission?
<valorie> markey, same thing happened to me
<valorie> if you apt-get install kscreen you get the new one
<valorie> errr, libkscreen I think
<markey> valorie: thanks that worked
<valorie> last I heard, the packagers were still thinking about how to do that better
<ggvaberi> hello. is possible to debug rmmod process?
<jussi> anyone know why kscreen is being kept bck?
<yofel> jussi: packaging issue, please update with 'sudo apt-get install kscreen'
<jussi> yofel: ok, thanks
<yofel> xnox: what breaks is kalzium, which needs avogadro, which has a hard cmake dependency on '/usr/lib/libboost-python.so'. With the new boost-python changes avogadro can't find boost-python anymore
<yofel> (it can't find it when trying to rebuild it either)
<tsdgeos> yofel: ah so that's it, i kept wondering wth that /usr/lib/libboost-python.so came from but decided that since no code had changed for a long time it wasn't kalziums fault
<yofel> tsdgeos: nah, it's avogadro's fault. more precise avogadro_LIB_DEPENDS in /usr/lib/avogadro/1_0/AvogadroLibraryDeps.cmake
 * yofel needs to run
<tester56> yofel: remember the nepomuk bug we talked about?
<yofel> tester56: which one? I remember more than one ^^
<tester56> the nepomuk backup thing
<tester56> where it did not restore comments etc.
<tester56> vHanda fixed it yesterday for the final ... hopefully nepomuk-core can be respun ...
<yofel> ah yeah, saw the review on the release-team ML
<tester56> yofel: do have time for a moment?
<tester56> *you 
<vHanda> I still haven't committed it
<vHanda> will do probably do that today or so
<tester56> thanks!
<yofel> tester56: hm?
<tester56> yofel: could you try switching activity and see if it works for you?
<tester56> it seems activities are broken in 4.10.97 for me
<tester56> when i switch activities pager still shows me the windows of the preceeding activity
<yofel> there's an activity pager?
<tester56> no the virtual workspace pager
<yofel> hm.. works for me
<yofel> (saucy)
<tester56> furthermore both taskmanager and icon tasks show me all the windows of the first activity although configured to only show windows of current activity
<tester56> i am also on saucy
<tester56> yofel: thanks for trying out ... strange ... maybe sth. screwed up my config
<yofel> well, here it seesm to work. I switch to another activity, all my windows are gone, task manager doesn't show them (like it's set to), and they don't show up on the desktop pager either
<tester56> kain says "trying to alter state of unknown activity!!"
<tester56> *kwin
<xnox> yofel: right. I'd rather fix kalzium/avogadro in that case. I'll take a look.
<yofel> xnox: ok thanks, kalzium will be fine once avogradro is fixed
<tester56> yofel: i will investigate that later ... it seems kwin related ... maybe because of xorg edgers ppa
<smartboyhw> Hello yofel
<yofel> hi smartboyhw
<smartboyhw> Registering for SAT 2/11/2013...
<smartboyhw> yofel, how's avogardo doing?
<yofel> smartboyhw: waiting to be fixed
<yofel> see ^
<smartboyhw> yofel, oh great
<smartboyhw> lalalalala not much work to do:P
<smartboyhw> It would be good if you guys do the translations, it seemed like non-developers have to use ec2s:P
<yofel> you can do backporting to raring if everything except kalzium is done
<smartboyhw> yofel, I think all of them is done, this is a rather smooth release I'd say
<smartboyhw> But, I need to practice my piano now:P
<yofel> smartboyhw: well, not really, but as we need to sign some 50 packages you should generate it somewhere where we can access it
<yofel> you could use my container
<yofel> then I can sign it
<smartboyhw> yofel, I knoq
<smartboyhw> *know
<smartboyhw> Anyway, piano practice is my 1st priority
<smartboyhw> :P
<yofel> but it's easier if someone with upload permissions just does l10n
<smartboyhw> I nominate yofel or shadeslayer 
<yofel> no hurry with it anyway
<yofel> oh hm, backporting to raring would have to be done in ninjas until the tars are public
<yofel> also nepomuk might get a respin
<yofel> so lets wait
<yofel> -core
<smartboyhw> yofel, nepomuk-core why?
<yofel> see release-team ML
<smartboyhw> yofel, hmm I'm subscribed with no mail about it
<yofel> smartboyhw: http://lists.kde.org/?t=137598458700001&r=1&w=2 and http://lists.kde.org/?t=137598458900004&r=1&w=2
<smartboyhw> yofel, ookkkkk
<smartboyhw> Has anyone here taken the SAT before?
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<xnox> yofel: ScottK: the fix is two fold. (a) make cmake's FindBoost look into multiarch locations (b) make avogadro look for python-py27 boost module.
<xnox> i think I should continue shipping boost-python.so -> boost-python-py27.so symlink. But I am not sure. Upstream abi tags don't seem to support 27/3x tags on the boost python library yet.
<smartboyhw> Boom
<BluesKaj> are you guys seeing mysql dependency problems on upgrades today? , we're getting reports of mysql depend troubles blocking upgrades on 13.04 
<smartboyhw> BluesKaj, hmm for which package mysql was blocking
<ScottK> BluesKaj: With -proposed enabled?
<ScottK> There was a bad SRU in -proposed that got pulled.
<ScottK> xnox: Would you please coordinate the CMake stuff with MoDaX in Debian.
<xnox> ScottK: ok. it needs to go upstream anyway, both multiarch findboost and multiple-pythons in findboost.
<ScottK> I got him to use the multiple Python include dirs patch in Debian's CMake, but it's not upstream yet.  You might offer to help him get that sorted too.
<ScottK> Our version apparently isn't fully backward compatible.
<xnox> ScottK: so i heard.
<xnox> yofel: kalzium rebuilds now in saucy.
<smartboyhw> xnox, \o/
<yofel> xnox: thanks a lot!
<ScottK> How close are to to 4.11.0 in saucy?
<smartboyhw> ScottK, only kalzium
<smartboyhw> And a possible nepomuk-core fix from upstream
 * ScottK works on kopete ftbfs on ppc.
<ScottK> KDE Bug 323312
<ubottu> KDE bug 323312 in Jabber Plugin "Please update embedded libjingle" [Normal,Unconfirmed] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=323312
<xnox> ScottK: is Kubuntu/KDE using qt5 yet?
<yofel> xnox: no
<yofel> kde frameworks 5 (kdelibs replacement) will be based on qt5
<yofel> coming sometime next year
<xnox> yofel: before or after 14.04 =)
<yofel> after
<xnox> yofel: ok.
<xnox> in that case, some time lines imposed by ScottK do not sound reasonable from Kubuntu's point of view.
<ScottK> xnox: I'm not a "Kubuntu" release manager.  I'm part of the release team for the entire  project.
<xnox> ScottK: sure, I don't deny that. And historically our entire project wouldn't exist, unless we apply patches, strive to not regress, or differentiate. Otherwise we'd be arch linux.
 * ScottK looks at /usr/bin/python --> python3 in arch and totally doesn't understand.
<ScottK> Core toolkit packages like Qt shouldn't diverge from upstream.  That doesn't mean that stuff can't land in the distro first, but that can't be it.
<ScottK> If you look at the history, you'll see I've been quite open to stuff coming into qt4-x11 before it could actually land upstream while it was being worked on.
<xnox> ScottK: have we ever had a gtk or qt package without patches? has debian _ever_ had that?
<ScottK> No, but, to pick a related example, we've had long term Debian/Ubuntu python-qt4 patches because no one ever upstream them.  pyqt5, we're starting fresh and working with upstream from the start.
<ScottK> Currently we've got no patches that aren't upstream for the next release and the same for the arm build patch I'm about to add.
<d_ed_> xnox: what time lines?
<xnox> ScottK: who "we"?
<ScottK> The people working on that package.  ATM, myself and mitya57.
<ScottK> Or Debian and Ubuntu if you prefer.
<ScottK> Works out the same.
<xnox> d_ed_: based around ubuntu releases, rather than qt releases.
<ScottK> I know sometimes stuff needs to be patched.  I don't object to that.  I object to not caring about upstreaming.
<xnox> ScottK: but i can't upstream changes into release qt 5.0 toolkit anymore. and they stopped taking patches for qt4.
<xnox> s/release/released/
<kubotu> xnox meant: "ScottK: but i can't upstream changes into released qt 5.0 toolkit anymore. and they stopped taking patches for qt4."
<ScottK> Right, but you can get them in 5.2.
<ScottK> And there's stuff that never got into 4.8, but it got into 5.0.
<xnox> ScottK: in that sense I interpret your stance as a deadlock, rather than advocating for proactive upstreaming.
<xnox> ScottK: ack.
<ScottK> No.  My stance is go work with upstream and show you did it because it's been demonstrated over the last ~4 years that "trust me, I'll do it later" isn't reliable.
<xnox> ScottK: ok. but with qt5, they no longer want platform ports upstream (e.g. windows/mac/symbian/linux-maemo/linux-meego/linux-android....) but rather platforms provide their own Qt Platform Abstraction plugins, such that the API is upstreamed, yet implementations can & should be vendor specific.
<d_ed_> xnox: that's not quite true. QPA has no binary compatability. They want it out of the kernel
<d_ed_> QPA plugins remain in the Qt tree
<xnox> d_ed_: if it has no binary compatability, i'm not sure how is that any better over qt4 style ports then.
 * xnox goes to read up more.
<d_ed_> there are three things
<d_ed_> Platform (i.e Wayland, Mir, X, Windows, Cocoa, etc.)  which do graphic stuff 
<d_ed_> PlatformThemes (KDE, Gnome, Windows, OS X) which do default shortcuts, which open dialog to use
<d_ed_> Styles (Oxygen, Plastique, Aqua, etc.) which can change minor things in widgets
<xnox> d_ed_: why would I want to maintain my platform plugin in qt upstream, rather than on my platform, since for example appmenu API is dependant on ubuntu release and qt version there. Inherently we do not support arbitrary future major qt releases backported back to previous releases.
<xnox> (as a whole project)
<ScottK> xnox: What platform is this?
<xnox> d_ed_: reading up: http://qforever.wordpress.com/2012/04/10/qt-platform-abstraction-starter-guide/ we want to support as many platforms in parallel as possible. And that in itself should be co-installable and easily to switch between at runtime.
<xnox> ScottK: "Qt Platform Abstraction", or please elaborate your question.
<xnox> oh, i see i used same work twice with different meaning.
<ScottK> What's the platform for the Ubuntu project?
<d_ed_> xnox: instead, could you explain what you want to acheive.
<d_ed_> xnox: I'll put my Qt hat on and answer
<soee> whats wrong with kscreen on raring ? it was stopped during upgrade ?
<xnox> d_ed_: in ubuntu project we ship binaries of Qt with universal support. Yet we ship multiple Qt based platforms with different abstractions: kde (more or less stock), kde active plasma (may have unique abstraction from previous), unity on compiz, unity on mir, unity on mir - tablet semantics, unity on mir - phone semantics, lubuntu new qt project (what's its name).
<xnox> d_ed_: i really cannot explode the matrix and have multiple qt flavours packages. and my app should run under all UIs.
<yofel> soee: apt-get install kscreen
<yofel> soee: we'll try to work that out ASAP
<xnox> d_ed_: thus i should compile my qt5 with as many platforms enabled as possible. and depending on the session the right ones should be used.
<yofel> afiestas: ping again about libkscreen plugin namespacing. Possible or not?
<d_ed_> xnox: so you're a Qt packager?
<xnox> d_ed_: what's the best way to develop platform plugins that are specific to  ubuntu project (e.g. unity*), together with external platform plugins (e.g. kde, lubuntu) and upstream (e.g. stock qt)?
<xnox> d_ed_: that's my question above ^
<d_ed_> so you're a ubuntu developer wanting to ship a Ubuntu platform?
<afiestas> yofel: about what?
<xnox> d_ed_: if you look at my launchpad page, i'm ubuntu/kubuntu/lubuntu/xubuntu developer =) so yeah, I am one of the people who makes ubuntu project. It currently support multitude of platforms, there isn't just one.
<yofel> afiestas: our kscreen update in raring is currently stuck because apt refuses to automatically replace libkscreen0 with libkscreen1 (they're not co-installable because they both have the same plugins)
<soee> yofel, worked, ok but i had to run also apt-get -f install as apt-get install kscreen ended with: Operation was stopped before could be finished
<yofel> afiestas: could we instead add the soversion to the plugin path so that they're co-installable?
<yofel> afiestas: or would having 2 sets of plugins break something?
<yofel> (linked against different libs)
<afiestas> why do you want to co install them_
<afiestas> ?
<xnox> afiestas: yes.
<xnox> afiestas: it's currently supported.
<yofel> afiestas: because usually, the same library with different SOVERSIONS should be co-installable
<yofel> as there are no file conflicts
<yofel> only the plugins break that
<yofel> and apt doesn't really like that
<yofel> (on upgrades)
<yofel> we're not yet sure *why* it doesn't like it though
<afiestas> well, we look in a folder for the plugins
<afiestas> if we found 4, 2 of them with different abi we'll break
<d_ed_> xnox: right, so everything will hopefully be a platform theme at some point
<d_ed_> so you ship liqt.. .plus some platform themes
<afiestas> siml;y replace them, nobody is using libkscreen and you don't want to ahve both versions
<d_ed_> xnox: and there shouldn't be any additional patches/hacks anywhere
<yofel> afiestas: you look in /usr/lib/kde4/plugins/, could libkscreen 1 not look in /usr/lib/kde4/plugins/kscreen1/  or so?
<yofel> er, /usr/lib/kde4/plugins/kscreen
<yofel> if we could make that /usr/lib/kde4/plugins/kscreen1, we would have no file conflicts, and you shouldn't find multiple sets of plugins
<yofel> afiestas: we currently do replace them, but apt for *some stupid reason* refuses to do that
<yofel> so the update is simply held back for most people
<afiestas> but they are conflicting aren't they?
<yofel> they do, because they both ship /usr/lib/kde4/plugins/kscreen
<yofel> you can't have 2 packages install the same files
<afiestas> I can do that I guess, having it namespaces is always good but I can't do this now
<yofel> ok, thanks for the input.
<yofel> we'll try to debug apt in the meanwhile
<yofel> debfx: ^
<yofel> JontheEchidna: do you know whether http://lists.kde.org/?l=kde-commits&m=136332005527708 did get a quantal SRU? (see #kubuntu)
<valorie> what y'all do is so important! http://blog.sucuri.net/2013/08/open-source-backdoor-copyrighted-under-gnu-gpl.html
<yofel> that's evil :S
<ScottK> It's PHP, so it was evil to start with.  This is just another evil.
<valorie> right, just an example
<allee> yofel: Why not just:  Conflicts: libkscreen0    Should work, at least for one of my local-only pkgs
<yofel> it has
<yofel> Breaks: libkscreen0
<yofel> Replaces: libkscreen0
<yofel> as it should by policy
<allee> hmm breaks.  Time to reread policy ... 
<allee> yofel: hmmm, as you want to get libkscreen0 removed when libkscreen1 is installed, then it's conflict (at least that's my understanding of http://www.debian.org/doc/debian-policy/ch-relationships.html#s-breaks 73. and 7.4) 
<yofel> allee: well, this is really about moving files from one package to another, which is Breaks
<yofel> though the 2nd paragraph of conflicts sounds interesting, maybe worth a try
<allee> If the kscreen/KSC_*.so plugins are dynamicly load by libkscreenX  that IMHO they should be put into/usr/lib/kde4/plugins/libkscreenX 
<yofel> right
<yofel> as we said above
<allee> if not, they are better put into their own package e.g. kscreen-kcs  which would make libkscreen{0.1} koexists
<allee> and libkscreen(x-1) has no rdepends as soon as libkscreen(x) is installed and can stay on disk or autoremoved
<allee> KCS_* link against libkscreenX.  So it looks like the proper solution would be to move then to their own package (or better upstream can move then into  kscreen)
<allee> afiestas: do the KCS_* plugins/backends use libkscreen or uses libkscreen the KCS* plugins/backends to abstract the impl. details away?
<yofel> anyone an idea about this crash? http://paste.kde.org/p4945167a/
<yofel> happens when trying to use the kipi-plugins from digikam 3.3 on quantal and precise
<allee> Most kipi crashes AFAIR were due to pluging links libabcX and app links against libabcY
<yofel> well, this was built against the matching kde libs
<allee> but, e.g. libexiv, used by plugin and an app using the plugins can still be different soversion
<allee> ^^ not sure if it's the case here
 * allee tries to find a precise system with digikam 3.3. ....
<yofel> well, this was ksnapshot, crashes when I click on 'send to' trying to load the kipi plugins
<yofel> allee: you won't, it's for testing in yofel/staging1 ppa
<yofel> build against kde in kubuntu-ppa/backports
<afiestas> allee: the second thing
<afiestas> though plugins link against kscreen and return classes defines adn exported there
<allee> okay. usage from top to bottom is:  kscreen -> libkscreen <-> KCS_XXX,  so proper solution from pkging point of view would be to namespace the plugins below  plugins/libkscreenX
<ScottK> That could work.
#kubuntu-devel 2013-08-10
<ScottK> Please update kopete from bzr before uploading.
<smartboyhw> How's kalzium yofel ?
<shadeslayer> seems to have built?
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, oh really?
<smartboyhw> Hmm, it's good for release I think:P
 * smartboyhw calls for testers
<smartboyhw> !testers | If you are a Kubuntu ninja, please test 4.11.0 in ninjas ppa saucy
<ubottu> If you are a Kubuntu ninja, please test 4.11.0 in ninjas ppa saucy: Help is needed in #kubuntu-devel. Please ping Riddell, yofel, soee, Tm_T, shadeslayer, BluesKaj, James147, smartboyhw, Quintasan, lordievader, shrini, tester56 for information.
<yofel> kopete updated
<smartboyhw> yofel, weird. I have KDE with XMir here and it feels quicK:O
<yofel> well, they did improve it. And on a fast enough machine you never really noticed the speed difference
<yofel> it's mostly rendering glitches
<smartboyhw> Even the typing is quick:O
<debfx> it's quick because you don't notice the 10% overhead? ;)
<smartboyhw> debfx, ?
<debfx> that's what the -devel mail says
<kubotu> ::qt-bugs:: [1200755] Vlc: Vlc re-opens 28 px down from closing geometry @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1200755 (by Doug McMahon)
<ScottK> smartboyhw: I made some changes for kopete in bzr, please make sure the package gets updated.
<smartboyhw> ScottK, alright
<ScottK> xnox: If qbittorrent on your list of stuff to fix due to your boost transition.
<ScottK> s/If/Is//
<kubotu> ScottK meant: "xnox: Is qbittorrent on your list of stuff to fix due to your boost transition."
<smartboyhw> ScottK, done.
<ScottK> Thanks.  Hopefully that'll clear the powerpc FTBFS.
<smartboyhw> ScottK, how do you that powerpc has FTBFS
<smartboyhw> From 4.10.97?
 * yofel had already updated kopete, but oh well..
<ScottK> smartboyhw: Yes.  From 4.10.07
<smartboyhw> ScottK, sure (it's .97 not .07 lol)
<ScottK> s/07/97//
<kubotu> ScottK meant: "smartboyhw: Yes.  From 4.10.97"
<xnox> ScottK: ping me about broken stuff and I'll look into it. Otherwise i was going to wait next full archive rebuild.
<yofel> allee: ok, checked again, you were right about the kipi crash. For some reason ksnapshot is linked against the wrong libkipi version o.O
<yofel> great, ksnapshot has an unversioned build-dep on libkipi-dev
<yofel> no wonder this happened
#kubuntu-devel 2013-08-11
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1210909] ksysguard leaves weird empty vertical line in cpu/mem/net graphs @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1210909 (by Søren Holm)
<ScottK> xnox: OK.  qbittorrent is broken.
<smartboyhw> kubotu: newversion plasma-mediacenter 1.0.95
<kubotu> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1210935
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, yofel if you are awake review + upload https://launchpad.net/~smartboyhw/+archive/packaging-staging-1/+files/plasma-mediacenter_1.0.95-0ubuntu1.dsc
 * shadeslayer can look at it tomorrow
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, sure, it's not a hurry:)
<d_ed> hey, can someone do me a favour.
<d_ed> can someone run ldd /usr/lib/kde4/libexec/ktp-call-ui  | pastebinit on stock kubuntu
<d_ed> and send me the output of course :)
<yofel> d_ed: http://pastebin.com/Xx38v59x on kubuntu 13.10 and ktp-call-ui 0.6.3-0ubuntu1
<d_ed> perfect
<d_ed> ooh and this is right. It's just my local setup that's screwed
<d_ed> thanks
<smartboyhw> Hey guys.
<smartboyhw> Oh no, my Developer application is tmr, real nervous...
<smartboyhw> yofel, do you have time to review plasma-mediacenter 1.0.95 package?
<yofel> hm, can do
<smartboyhw> yofel, https://launchpad.net/~smartboyhw/+archive/packaging-staging-1/+files/plasma-mediacenter_1.0.95-0ubuntu1.dsc
<yofel> already got it from the backlog
<smartboyhw> yofel, great:)
<smartboyhw> yofel, uh, my dev application is tmr (HORROR HORROR HORROR, as in the Macbeth line)
<smartboyhw> In case if you are wondering why did I update the copyright file, it's because I bugged upstream about the dual-headers and they fixed it
<yofel> ah nice
<yofel> meh, spend some time trying to get icecc working. After taking the package from sid it at least runs, but only builds locally
<smartboyhw> yofel, oh
<smartboyhw> I'm trying to port my device (GALAXY Pocket) to CM
<smartboyhw> But I can't seem to get mtp working
 * yofel ponders whether what upstream did is legal.
<yofel> I'm no relicensing expert...
<yofel> it's their issue anyway
<smartboyhw> yofel, yeah
<yofel> uploaded
<smartboyhw> yofel, \o/
<Quintasan> \o
<smartboyhw> Hello Quintasan 
<Quintasan> yofel: I'm going to delete some buffers in Quassel now so things might go strange in the load I gues
<Quintasan> :P
<yofel> please delete them one at a time
<smartboyhw> yofel, \o/ plasma-mediacenter is now in raring-release;)
<Quintasan> well
<Quintasan> crap
<Quintasan> yofel: Sorry
<yofel> Quintasan: what happened? I was fine
<Quintasan> yofel: Oh lol, I'm getting disconnected each time I delete one.
<Quintasan> If you're not getting hit by it then I'll keep it up
<yofel> weird, I thought it would lock the whole DB table, seems it doesn't
<Quintasan> I mass spammed delete requests and thought it killed the server
<Quintasan> yofel: Well, anyways, my db should be considerably smaller
<markey> where are the monochromatic icons from the system tray located?
<markey> nvm
<markey> or actually... do mind ;)
<Quintasan> markey: Uh, they should be in /usr/share/icons I believe
<markey> hmm
<markey> I'm confused, can't find the monochrome amarok icon
<markey> only the blue one that we bundle
<yofel> markey: /usr/share/kde4/apps/desktoptheme/default/icons/amarok.svgz
<yofel> might be what you're looking for
<yofel> (from kde-runtime)
<yofel> (-data)
<markey> ah
<markey> thanks
<shadeslayer> yofel: do you know where the various debhelper variables are documented?
<shadeslayer> a quick google didn't find anything
<yofel> no, not really
<shadeslayer> okay, any ideas what the top level source folder is refered to as?
<shadeslayer> this source has a whole bunch of shell scripts and desktop files and no CMakeLists.txt file
<shadeslayer> hm, actually, I think it'll be easier to write a cmake file
#kubuntu-devel 2014-08-04
<kubotu> feed branches-next had 25 updates, showing the latest 6
<kubotu> feed branches-next had 22 updates, showing the latest 6
<soee_> ig there is a kdeinit5 or something crash when wifi is connected/disconnected
<soee_> is it plasma5 nug or NM ?
<yofel> uhm, a backtrace would be nice... If drkonqi doesn't come up do you get something in /var/crash/ ?
<soee_> thers a _usr_bin_kdeinit5.1000.crash but its empty
<yofel> looks like the right file name though, bummer that it's empty :S
<soee> hm it was now kded5
<soee> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7950260/
<yofel> brr, missing debug symbols. 
<apachelogger> nah, that's lowlevel
<apachelogger> possibly symbol lookup error
<apachelogger> soee: what does .xsession-errors have to say?
<yofel> could be. I've seen short crashes like that myself
<soee> a short video with crash http://tinyurl.com/kolt5dq
<soee> you can download it its mkv
<soee> 2.2 mb
<soee> apachelogger: one moment ill check
<soee> what shouldi look for in .xsession-erros ? it ha sa lot of info
<yofel> any symbol lookup errors in there?
<apachelogger> search for drkonqi, before that you might see kded5 complaining about something
<soee> apachelogger: do you mind if i just show you the file ?
<apachelogger> no, might contain sensitive data though
 * apachelogger has no clue what kind of stuff current plasma5 apps dump to stdout right now ;)
<soee> Qt: Session management error: networkIdsList argument is NULL
<apachelogger> that shouldn't cause a broken backtrace, then again it might
<soee> some more entries http://paste.ubuntu.com/7950358/
<apachelogger> KCrash: Attempting to start /usr/bin/kdeinit5 from kdeinit
<apachelogger> :O
<apachelogger> soee: what's the output for kded5?
<soee> apachelogger: kded5 output is: Qt: Session management error: networkIdsList argument is NULL
<apachelogger> soee: and then the drkonqi output starts?
<soee> apachelogger: where exactly ? in .xsession-erros or terminal where i executed kded5 ?
<apachelogger> oh you ran kded5 manually
<apachelogger> the output should be on terminal then I guess
<soee> thers just this one line Qt: Session management error: networkIdsList argument is NULL
<soee> brb, i need to reboot
<soee_> back
<soee> kdeinit5 crash at first try https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PT5Y1YKyUq8
<soee> i have a small question @plasma5 an icons
<Riddell> soee: que?
<soee> on my desktop installation (2 days ago) if i open dolphin the Home and Root  directories in the locations panel use new home and root folder icons
<soee> on my laptop where im also using plasam5 and all latest updates
<soee> both links uses old folder icons
<Riddell> probably no frameworkintegration installed?
<Riddell> that caught me out
<Riddell> also set it in systemsettings
<soee> frameworkintegration installed
<soee> all other folder icons are new
<soee> except this and some other used in menus
<soee> so i wonder if its some cache or .config issue
<soee> other thing: system-settings crashes whn trying to open Multimedia section but this is random
<Riddell> blame phonon for that :)
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<soee> Riddell: seen my info about kdeinit5 and kded crashes with wifi ?
<soee> hi BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hey soee
<apachelogger> Riddell: more like blame shitty packaging
<apachelogger> it's that vlc bug I mentioned the other day
<soee> apachelogger: so thi sis related to vlc phonon backend ?
<apachelogger> google launchpad crash vlc phonon plugin cache
<apachelogger> that will probably give you the relevant bug report :P
<soee> ok than so thi sone is known and reported  :)
<shadeslayer> yofel: Riddell debfx http://people.ubuntu.com/~rohangarg/ubuntu-patch-status.html
<shadeslayer> parser still needs fixing
<yofel> I'll do some CSS later
<shadeslayer> thx :)
<yofel> is that in some shared repo?
<yofel> I don't remember where you put it
<shadeslayer> no, it's in my junk repo
<shadeslayer> lp:~rohangarg/+junk/ubuntu-patch-parser
<yofel> thanks
<debfx> teh unicodes are unhappy on that page ☹
<yofel> true ^^
<apachelogger> +usr/share/kservices5/kwin/kwin4_decoration_qml_breeze.desktop
<apachelogger>  usr/share/kwin
<apachelogger> -usr/share/kservices5/kwin/kwin4_decoration_qml_breeze.desktop
<apachelogger> always with the shit diffs
<yofel> do it right in the first place and that won't happen
<apachelogger> well see, I did not do it
<apachelogger> so now I get to break history because someone forgot to run that rotten script
<soee> hmm the option in wirless connection settings to automatically connect to network if available does not work
<yofel> blame $person, I'm fixing that all the time as well
<apachelogger> how does blaming do anything?
<yofel> if you blame them and tell them they might do it right next time :P
<apachelogger> to this date people don't run merges with -v
<yofel> they really should though, even if I probably forgot to use that too a lot :(
<apachelogger> that's why I say if you want wrapsort then it should be forced server side in some capacity
<apachelogger> surely one could audit pushes like kde does with git
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: btw, did you do plasma-desktop mergery on friday
<soee> hmm /home/kubuntu - this direcotry is required ?
<apachelogger> yofel: upstart patchy good to go
<yofel> oh?
<yofel> wohoo
<yofel> apachelogger: can I just commit to both repositories with the same review #?
<apachelogger> yofel: yep, please do
<yofel> done, thanks for the help :)
<yofel> soee: shouldn't...
<soee> yofel: teh folder ?
<yofel> the folder should only exist if you have a user named 'kubuntu' - which should only be the case if you added it
<soee> no i did not 
<yofel> then that shouldn't be there
<soee> ok, thank you
<Riddell> hola sgclark 
<sgclark> good morning
<sgclark> Riddell: so like umm it seems I don't recall my password for qa.kubuntu.co.uk if you could reset it please
<Riddell> sgclark: for sudo?
<sgclark> yeah
<Riddell> voila
<apachelogger> soee: regarding icons ... you'll probably need to run the theme convergence bugger again, packaging was kaput preventing it from doing its magic
<apachelogger> soee: `dpkg -S kde4breeze` will tell you where it lives
<apachelogger> simply run it and the configs should be updated
<soee> apachelogger: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7951747/
<apachelogger> second one
<soee> do i need logout or reboot now ?
<apachelogger> logout probably
<soee> :) plasmashell did not start after logout, had to do it manually
<soee> hmm and panel does not responds
<apachelogger> that seems profoundly unrelated
<apachelogger> soee: sudo gdb -p `pidof plasmashell` -> wait wait wait wait until a prompt appears -> type 'bt' -> post output -> hit ctrl+d to get out of the prompt again
<soee> icons did not change http://wstaw.org/m/2014/08/04/dolphin.png
<soee> also font settings changed a bit
<soee> apachelogger: this http://paste.ubuntu.com/7951874/ ?
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> should be responding
<apachelogger> or did it start to respond again?
<apachelogger> soee: please paste ~/.kde/share/apps/kfileplaces/bookmarks.xml
<soee> apachelogger: ok i qit teh debuggin and plasma respons now
<soee> *quit
* sgclark changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - Octopii Fan Club | https://trello.com/kubuntu | KF5 5.1.0! notes http://goo.gl/53m7zt : status http://goo.gl/JasXSr  | 4.13.97 U http://goo.gl/1yDWi9 | Kubuntu 5 Test ISO http://goo.gl/nn2Zej
<soee> apachelogger: http://pastebin.com/x69v2kNn
<apachelogger> really weird
<apachelogger> soee: cat ~/.kde/share/config/kdeglobals
<apachelogger> well, paste that xD
<soee> apachelogger: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7951904/
<apachelogger> soee: please check that the dolphin version is 4.13 or something like that
<apachelogger> soee: in the menubar control->help->about
<soee> apachelogger: yeah, 4.13.95
<apachelogger> mh
<apachelogger> it still makes no sense xD
<soee> :|
<apachelogger> ab
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> I found it
<apachelogger> soee: right click the side bar -> icon size :P
<apachelogger> if it's not the lowest size then the different version of the icon is used ^^
<soee> apachelogger: the thing is i configured both my laptop and desktop to use 32x32
<soee> and desktop uses new folder icons for all entries
<apachelogger> I can't reproduce that
<apachelogger> or, it's possible that this is actually dependent on DPI (as so many things are these days)
<soee> one moment i boot my PC and check one thing
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> soee: right so, these are different icons one is specifically for small resolutions, for some reason kiconloader in kde4 doesn't always pick the same icon though
<apachelogger> I can also reproduce that with a laptop I get the minimalistic version at 16x16 but on the desktop I always get the big version regardless of the icon size configured
<apachelogger> could also be a caching problem though
<soee> both my laptop and PC uses same sizes 32x32 and runnign in 1920x1080 resolution and dpi is not changed
<apachelogger> soee: it's a cash problem
<apachelogger> *cache
<apachelogger> soee: rm ~.kde/cache-*/icon-cache.kcache
<apachelogger> soee: rm ~/.kde/cache-*/icon-cache.kcache
<apachelogger> it's a bit weird though
<soee> apachelogger: PC dolphin icons in sidebar http://wstaw.org/m/2014/08/04/snapshot1.png
<apachelogger> soee: wipe your cache on both systems
<apachelogger> then start dolphin
 * Riddell spots http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/kf5-status/build_status_5.1.0_utopic.html
<apachelogger> if the divergence persists report a bug against dolphin
<soee> apachelogger: ok it was chache, the rm ~/.kde/cache-*/icon-cache.kcache worked
<soee> *cache
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: btw does the kde-gtk-config package get pulled in?
<shadeslayer> on plasma 5
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: should be unless you guys removed the kde4 bits form the seed
<shadeslayer> Riddell: ^^
<apachelogger> just check your manifest :P
<shadeslayer> well ,the one from cdimages doesn't have it
<apachelogger> if it is on the iso now the new version is pulled in in a respin 
<shadeslayer> kde-config-gtk-style	3:2.2.1-1fakesync1
<apachelogger> right
<soee> one more question, wouldn't this be easier if all cache is put inot .cache ?
<apachelogger> so next spin will have frameworks version
<shadeslayer> so, will be pulled in then
<shadeslayer> alright
<soee> than we can clear one dir and voila
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: I have to do a image build via orchrestration
<apachelogger> soee: .cache didn't exists when .kde/cache-* was invented
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: do you want to move your changes into the regular PPA?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: what changes?
<shadeslayer> anything that is still in staging
<soee> apachelogger: ok thanks for info
<shadeslayer> and needs moving to regular PPA
<shadeslayer> if not, ok, I'll kick off the image build
<apachelogger> Riddell, sgclark: btw, when moving frameworks out of staging, please be careful there is a bunch of stuff in staging that isn't frameworks and that shouldn't go to next yet
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: only broken thing are in staging
<sgclark> apachelogger: ok
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: even breeze?
<apachelogger> nah that just needs a test
<shadeslayer> mind doing that? so that we can land it on the ISO
 * apachelogger thinks we should backport kde4breeze changes
<apachelogger> there's a Breeze.colors in my home
<apachelogger> which suggests that something didn't mkpath
<shadeslayer> yep, I saw that too
<shadeslayer> needs investigation it does
<apachelogger> first forward patch I say
<soee> ah would be cool if all apps some day could have unified, modern look http://wstaw.org/m/2014/08/04/Music_Mockup1b.png :)
<apachelogger> not worth investigating considering notmart made fixery already
<apachelogger> soee: that's the new dolphin xD
<shadeslayer> ah ok
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: anyway
<shadeslayer> spinning ISO now
<yofel> dragon built into dolphin o.O?
<yofel> looks cool though
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: breeze not populated yet I think
<shadeslayer> oh
<apachelogger> published
<apachelogger> or whatever
 * shadeslayer taps fingers
<shadeslayer> is it there yet?
<apachelogger> I dunno
<apachelogger> look yourself
<apachelogger> I am playing pong right now
<yofel> alskjdjlkjfskfdsds
<yofel> I'm bored
<soee> apachelogger: dolphin ? :)
<soee> 4.13.97 will be packaged or only final ?
<sgclark> umm it was packaged
<shadeslayer> yofel: fixeroo KF5
<shadeslayer> symbols and shit 
<shadeslayer> yofel: write pretty CSS
<shadeslayer> for dep 3 parser
<soee> sgclark: but not moved to utopic right ?
<sgclark> Riddell: ^ 4.13.97
<Riddell> 4.13.97 should be in utopic-proposed but I've been doing beurocracy today and not had a chance to check
<shadeslayer> uf
<shadeslayer> LP is slow with publishing stuff
<shadeslayer> kubuntuBot: imager build
<yofel> hm, why do I get the feeling you just want me to do your work? :D
<yofel> I'm doing CSS for you, fixing your packaging, fixing your upstream bugs, ...
 * Riddell spots http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu-plasma5/daily-live/20140803/
<Riddell> anyone tested this? ↑
<yofel> :O
<shadeslayer> Riddell: YES
<shadeslayer> erm
<shadeslayer> yes
<shadeslayer> Riddell: needs fixs
<shadeslayer> I've asked CJ to upload a casper fix
<Riddell> what sort?
<shadeslayer> SDDM ones
<shadeslayer> autologging magic
<shadeslayer> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7951962/
<Riddell> ok, but good enough to kill download.kubuntu.co.uk for now?
<shadeslayer> no
<shadeslayer> probably another day or two
<Riddell> gotcha
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: how do you want to handle dirs inside debian/patches
<shadeslayer> for the patch parser
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: .glob('**/**')
<apachelogger> that's Dir.glob
<shadeslayer> patches = Dir.glob["./patches/**/**"]  ?
<Riddell> tsdgeos: do you know of any announcement or changelog for libkscreen?
<tsdgeos> Riddell: git has the 4 changes it contains
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: ^^
<tsdgeos> one could say "not crash"
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: looks about right
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: nope http://paste.ubuntu.com/7952252/
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: with http://paste.ubuntu.com/7952253/
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: you need a Dir instance I think :P
<apachelogger> ruby has rather lovely docs you know
<apachelogger> http://www.ruby-doc.org/core-2.1.2/Dir.html#method-c-glob
<apachelogger> interesting that error
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> lol
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: it's a function :P
<shadeslayer> yeah
<apachelogger> () not []
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7952318/
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: still fails, because it tries to parse patches/debian
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: patches/debian what?
<yofel> you have a debian/patches/debian/ or what?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7952339/
<shadeslayer> yofel: yes
<shadeslayer> qtscriptgenerator has it
<yofel> just catch EISDIR?
<apachelogger> well
<shadeslayer> see diff
<shadeslayer> it shouldn't be parsing it
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: move that file.isdir check to the top
 * yofel sees ruby and runs
<apachelogger> and use the patch var rather than patchname, because obviously patchname doesn't represent a valid path
<shadeslayer> patch represents full path
<apachelogger> patchname represents name of thing
<shadeslayer> patchname represents name
<apachelogger> so you are dong file.isdir(debian)
<apachelogger> says no, because debian doesn't exist
<apachelogger> ...
<shadeslayer> aha
<shadeslayer> got it
<shadeslayer> yeah thx
<shadeslayer> stupid me
<apachelogger> and the check needs to go up mind you
<apachelogger> if it's a dir you need not do the string manipulation at all
<shadeslayer> yep done
<shadeslayer> pushed
<shadeslayer> yofel: I actually like ruby more than python tbh
 * yofel tries to write support scritps in default languages
<yofel> I can write a CSS generator for your script in PHP if you want :D
<shadeslayer> @_@
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: btw your author access is bogus
<shadeslayer> how so?
<shadeslayer> it werks
<apachelogger> no it doesn't
<apachelogger> it contains John Doe <jdoe@mail.com>
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://people.ubuntu.com/~rohangarg/ubuntu-patch-status.html
<apachelogger> will only show name not mail because not legit
<apachelogger> https://rubygems.org/gems/htmlentities
<shadeslayer> what magic is this
<apachelogger> can encode your string to entities
<apachelogger> e.g. &amp; instead of & etc.
<Riddell> shadeslayer: "The first 1,000 object invalidations you request per month are free; you pay for each object invalidation over 1,000 in a month"
<Riddell> ddddddddddddddddddddddddddddd
<shadeslayer> should be fine then
<apachelogger> oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: did you land plasma-desktop merge?
<shadeslayer> no
<shadeslayer> I did not
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> https://code.launchpad.net/~panfaust/kubuntu-packaging-next/plasma-desktop-work2/+merge/229082
<apachelogger> you know
<shadeslayer> the one that santa_ sent right
<apachelogger> I think that needs a replaces
<shadeslayer> yes, I haven't checked
<Riddell> yay, "Just to let you know that your applications to Community Donations for the following have been approved. "
<apachelogger> how do I make lunchpad show more context
<apachelogger> oh, I should apply for that I guess
<Riddell> tsdgeos: "set(libkscreen_VERSION_RELEASE 4)" version number not updated, who do I report that to? afiestas?
<tsdgeos> Riddell: yes
<shadeslayer> mh
<shadeslayer> might be useful to make kubuntu-update-symbols also work on PPA's
<Riddell> what is kubuntu-update-symbols ?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: magic script to update symbols for packages
<shadeslayer> but only works via archive
<Riddell> for new symbols presumably not removed symbols?
<yofel> it runs batchpatch internally
<Riddell> hmm it should error out if there's missing symbols, dunno if batchpatch does that
<Riddell> you don't want to do a mass update and remove symbols, that defeats the point of symbols files
<yofel> it runs batchpatch, so you get the output of batchpatch, which shows you whether there's MISSING stuff
<yofel> no idea if that has a special exit status
<shadeslayer> ^^
<Riddell> ScottK: bug 1352397 for your ~ubuntu-sru powers   ↓ tsdgeos 
<ubottu> bug 1352397 in libkscreen (Ubuntu Utopic) "Please update to libkscreen 1.0.5" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1352397
<yofel> dangit, I need to upload 4.13.3 to propsed later. I got distracted by stupid upower and powerdevil
<ScottK> Riddell: Did you upload it to utopic already?
<Riddell> ScottK: yep
<ScottK> OK.
<Riddell> oh thanks yofel, vishesh was hassling about that again
<Riddell> tsdgeos: the krfb security issue has a CVE CVE-2014-4607 which ubuntu says is for lzo2 http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-security/cve/2014/CVE-2014-4607.html
<ubottu> ** RESERVED ** This candidate has been reserved by an organization or individual that will use it when announcing a new security problem.  When the candidate has been publicized, the details for this candidate will be provided. (http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2014-4607)
<Riddell> do you know if they're related?
<Riddell> oh I see "krfb embeds libvncserver which embeds liblzo2"
<shadeslayer> ^^
<Riddell> so yes same issue, copied code
<tsdgeos> Riddell: it is the same one yes
<ScottK> Riddell: Did you try those symbols changes on trusty?  With a different default gcc between trusty and utopic, I've no confidence they'll be the same.
<Riddell> ScottK: I did compile on trusty without problems
<ScottK> Thanks.
<ScottK> Riddell: Accepted, but please add test case, etc to the bug.
<Riddell> ScottK: I did I did!
<ScottK> OK.
 * seaLne has just finished installing trusty on a http://elinux.org/Minnowboard:MinnowMax
<shadeslayer> oh
<shadeslayer> seaLne: how is that board
<seaLne> not had time for a proper play with it yet
<shadeslayer> omg everything is so slow
<Riddell> seaLne: ooh nice, 64 bit arm board
<Riddell> we'll be coming to you next time we get a compile failure in arm64 then :)
<shadeslayer> not ARM actually
<Riddell> oh?
<shadeslayer> it's i386
<shadeslayer>  64-bit Intel® Atom™ E38xx Series SoC 
<Riddell> ah didn't read it right
<shadeslayer> or well, x86_64
<Riddell> lpia as we used to call it in ubuntu-land
<shadeslayer> yep
<shadeslayer> seaLne: I was thinking of getting one
<ScottK> Riddell: No, lpia was 32bit.
<shadeslayer> but meh
<shadeslayer> can't think of a use case
<seaLne> it has pcie
<seaLne> will be used at akademy for video recording
<shadeslayer> could run a owncloud server
<shadeslayer> seaLne: :D
<Riddell> ScottK: hmm yes but it was branded Atom when it came out right?
<ScottK> Yes.
<shadeslayer> seaLne: would be nice to stream it online this time around
<shadeslayer> over hangouts maybe
<ScottK> You can run even the original 32 bit Atom, LPIA stuff with regular IA32 code.  Our LPIA arch was supposed to give better power management.
<ScottK> Don't think it actually made a significant difference.
<seaLne> streaming tends to be more effort, i think having the videos available asap is more useful
<shadeslayer> I imagine if you're using Google's infra to do it over youtube, it isn't
<shadeslayer> argh
<shadeslayer> cursor shit is still broken
<shadeslayer> whai
<apachelogger> I doled u
<apachelogger> also
<apachelogger> I think it doesn't alternative a cursor theme
<apachelogger> which actually might be related
<apachelogger> I am not sure how that worked but in kdm times we definitely got the default cursor to be oxygen through the alternative system without having to configure anything anywhere
<shadeslayer> plasma-workspace was never migrated
<shadeslayer> that's why
<shadeslayer> fixed now
<shadeslayer> OMG IT IS SO HOT AND THE INTERNET IS SO SLOW
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: but complaining about me not migrating breeze on the same day
 * apachelogger throws keyboard
 * shadeslayer ducks
<apachelogger> *YAWN*
<Riddell> yofel: I just uploaded krfb to kubuntu-ppa/ppa for the security fix (just FYI)
<shadeslayer> the internet
<shadeslayer> oh god the internet
<shadeslayer> so slow
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: awfully slow internet is a bad sign
<shadeslayer> 2 KBps
<shadeslayer> srsly, what's wrong
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: you should have gotten up early and watched latest episode of the strain and you'd know
<shadeslayer> ...
<apachelogger> does anyone know why certain mimetype icons are kaputsies in plasma5?
<Riddell> "What commands should I run in order to properly install non-free wireless drivers for Dell wireless 1450 adapter for desktop?" facebook query du jour
<Riddell> Mamarok: think I should point that sort of query at the forums?↑
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7953138/
<shadeslayer> does that look right
<apachelogger> never used
<apachelogger> looks close enough to what I expected though :P
<apachelogger> that line there is getting awfully long :P
<shadeslayer> true
<shadeslayer> I'm thinking of threading this btw
<shadeslayer> so that branch/parse happens simultaneously, but not sure how to block threads so that they can only append to the file one at a time
<Riddell> shadeslayer: polkit-qt-1 all failed?
<shadeslayer> yes
<shadeslayer> I told apachelogger that on Friday
<soee> one more issue/question @ new icons:
<Riddell> "error: 'QStringLiteral' was not declared in this scope" hmm maybe we use a stricter gcc than whoever wrote that
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/181331529/buildlog_ubuntu-utopic-amd64.polkit-qt-1_0.112.0-0ubuntu2_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: y u no fix
<shadeslayer> soee: wrong channel btw
<shadeslayer> you probably want #plasma
<soee> :)
<shadeslayer> since we don't really work on icons
<apachelogger> oeh
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> huh
<apachelogger> Oo
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: you did not tell me :P
<shadeslayer> I did
<apachelogger> why did I put the patch in there?
<apachelogger> I didn't what
<apachelogger> what the hell is going on here
<apachelogger> oh jebus
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: u upload wrong polkit
<shadeslayer> I wot
<apachelogger> there's polikitty-qt and there is polikitty-qt5
<shadeslayer> ...
<apachelogger> if ye don't do it yerself
<apachelogger> always the same with you kids
<apachelogger> all fixered up
<shadeslayer> cool
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: is the apol not in the office the today?
<shadeslayer> he is
<shadeslayer> why
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: because he needs to fix gtk tarball
<shadeslayer> ok
<apachelogger> was rolled with releaseme master branch thus has l10n cmake stuff that won't work with frameworks
<shadeslayer> ok
<shadeslayer> send a email I guess
<shadeslayer> would be faster
<apachelogger> you could just tell him? :P
<ScottK> apachelogger: It's probably too hot to move.
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: apol says that it'll be fixed when the RC releases
<apachelogger> pft
<apachelogger> oy
<apachelogger> that python thing here is one ugly beast
<Mamarok> Riddell: yes, I don't think Facebook is the right place to ask such a question :)
<shadeslayer> xnox: ping
<shadeslayer> xnox: brokenness http://i.imgur.com/nBDZWgo.png
<BluesKaj> shadeslayer, try maunal
<BluesKaj> err manual
<shadeslayer> doesn't make it less broken
<shadeslayer> might be a workaround, sure
<shadeslayer> but it's broken
<BluesKaj> weird error
<shadeslayer> voila http://people.ubuntu.com/~rohangarg/ubuntu-patch-status.html
<yofel> ScottK: 4.13.3 is in the trusty-proposed queue for your attention when you have time. Requires kubuntu-meta 1.308.2 which is also in the queue so baloo isn't removed
<ScottK> OK.  Let's make sure we do that first.
<ScottK> yofel: meta rejected.
<ScottK> diff -Nru kubuntu-meta-1.308.1/debootstrap-version kubuntu-meta-1.308.2/debootstrap-version
<ScottK> --- kubuntu-meta-1.308.1/debootstrap-version	2014-04-28 13:16:40.000000000 +0000
<ScottK> +++ kubuntu-meta-1.308.2/debootstrap-version	2014-08-04 17:54:22.000000000 +0000
<ScottK> @@ -1 +1 @@
<ScottK> -1.0.59
<ScottK> +1.0.60tanglu1
<yofel> *SIGH*
<yofel> fixing
<ScottK> Please use Ubuntu packages to build stuff.
<yofel> I didn't expect that... sorry
<ScottK> Also tanglu should be able to get their changes into the Debian debootstrap so it doesn't have to be a problem.
<yofel> ScottK: next try
<ScottK> Waiting for the diff.
<ScottK> yofel: 1.308.2 already used in utopic.  Try making the version 1.308.1.1 and reuploading.
<yofel> okay o.O
<yofel> 1.1 up
<ScottK> yofel: That did it.  Thanks.
<yofel> \o/
<ScottK> Once that's built, I'll accept kde4libs.
<soee__> oh qupzilla uses duckduckgo by default ;)
<hyper_ch> why was baloo re-added as dependency to kde?
<apachelogger> version?
<apachelogger> bad backport maybe
<apachelogger> yofel: kind sir, what do you know if this?
<lordievader> Err, me saying that it was pulled in as a dependency was just a guess...
<hyper_ch> apachelogger: a few days ago it was finally removed... now it's back as dependancy :(
<apachelogger> guesses don't count
<apachelogger> also pix or it didn't happen
<hyper_ch> it's again a dependency to kubuntu-desktop, kubuntu-full, gwenview, dolphin, knotes and a few other things
<lordievader> apachelogger: I figured hyper_ch would check it, I don't even know what package holds baloo ;)
<apachelogger> as compensation for the inconvenience I'll offer https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5_sfnQDr1-o
<hyper_ch> I prefer kitten :(
<hyper_ch> or baby seals
<apachelogger> hyper_ch: apt-cache show gwenview
<apachelogger> hyper_ch: apt-cache show libbaloofiles4
<hyper_ch> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7955320/
<hyper_ch> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7955323/
<apachelogger> doesn't look like a dependency to me
<apachelogger> hyper_ch: what's the exact list of things that would be removed if you remove baloo?
<apachelogger> sudo apt-get purge baloo -s
<hyper_ch> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7955333/
<hyper_ch> apachelogger: it is already removed
<hyper_ch> a few days ago I was finally able to remove it
<apachelogger> install gwenview then :P
<hyper_ch> now it wants to be readed
<apachelogger> it's entirely possible that there was a temporary bad dep again, it certainly is gone now
<hyper_ch> http://paste.debian.net/113688/
<hyper_ch> but why even make it a dependency?
<apachelogger> I have no clue
<apachelogger> out of the upgraded packages kubuntu-desktop could pull it in
<apachelogger> that is to say I find it perfectly reasonable that a system without baloo would not be a kubuntu-desktop anymore
<hyper_ch> why?
<apachelogger> because it's part of the experience package, if you remove it you don't get a kubuntu-desktop experience anymore
<hyper_ch> I think I have a perfect kubuntu-desktop even without baloo
<ScottK> Also, it's recommends, so you can remove it without removing kubuntu-desktop
<apachelogger> it is
<hyper_ch> ScottK: then why does it want to install now on dist-upgrade?
<apachelogger> I am just saying, it should probably be a depends 
<ScottK> The fact that it dropped completely was a bug.
<hyper_ch> if it can be removed, and it is already removed, then it shouldn't be required to install on upgrade
<ScottK> hyper_ch: Because you're updating the metapackage.
<apachelogger> ScottK: but would that pull in a recommends?
<apachelogger> oh it probably would if the recommends was not in the previous version
<ScottK> I think that's it.
<apachelogger> if I could find that option for apt again
<hyper_ch> apt-get by default shouldn't install recommends
<apachelogger> sudo apt-get -o Debug::pkgProblemResolver=true dist-upgrade -s
<apachelogger> hyper_ch: yes it should
<apachelogger> suggests it shouldn't
<ScottK> hyper_ch: Go read the definition of Recommends in the policy.  It definitely should be default.  You can disable it yourself if you don't like it.
<hyper_ch> you're right
<hyper_ch> confused recommends and suggests
<apachelogger> so what's that command saying?
<hyper_ch> apt-get --no-recommends dist-upgrade   works fine
<apachelogger> sudo apt-get -o Debug::pkgProblemResolver=true dist-upgrade -s
<hyper_ch> apt-get --no-install-recommends dist-upgrade   works fine
<apachelogger> well support for that you could have gotten in #kubuntu :P
<hyper_ch> I was told to get in here
<hyper_ch> and sometimes I do what strangers tell me on the internet
<apachelogger> you really shouldn't http://i.imgur.com/aKLYCAl.png
<shadeslayer> :D
<hyper_ch> give it back!!! all 3 dollars
<hyper_ch> nighty night
<apachelogger> I do wonder though, if one clicks ok, does that indicate an agreement and thus make it legal
 * yofel wonders when vishesh will pop up complaining that we made baloo required again...
<apachelogger> but we didn't :(
<soee__>  whwre should i create .bashrc file to be able to use it?
<soee__> in my home dir ?
<apachelogger> yes
<soee__> do i also need to logout/login so the changes are applied ?
<soee__> im talking about this http://stackoverflow.com/questions/12399002/how-to-configure-git-bash-command-line-completion
<apachelogger> you'll need to restart the terminal
<apachelogger> or you could do source ~/.bashrc 
<apachelogger> that will simply reload it in the running terminal
<soee__> nice, thank you
<soee__> hmm thers now /etc/bash_completion.d/git
<ScottK> So, when the wiki got moved, where did the dependency diagrams go?
<apachelogger> on vacation in italy
<apachelogger> ScottK: it's possible that I did not actually move it
<ScottK> Sigh.
<ScottK> Could we get that back?
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> ScottK: where was it in the old wiki?
<ScottK> It was in the Ninjas directory
<ScottK> Kubuntu/Ninjas/I don't remember
<apachelogger> ScottK: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kubuntu/Ninjas/DependencyGraph
<apachelogger> still where it used to be
<ScottK> thanks.
<apachelogger> we might have decided to not move it because it becomes largely irrelevant and blown out of proportion with plasma5
<apachelogger> impossible to maintain manually at any rate
 * ScottK heaves it all into the archive and waits to see what lands upside down.
<ScottK> Sigh.
<ScottK> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/181339835/buildlog_ubuntu-utopic-i386.artikulate_4%3A4.13.97-0ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
#kubuntu-devel 2014-08-05
<ScottK> sgclark: Could you have a look at your 4.13.97 artikulate upload (build log link above) and see about getting it fixed?
<sgclark> ScottK: artikulate waiting on new qt-gstreamer (waiting on kamoso etc) as per notes in ninjas pad
<ScottK> sgclark: Which pad?
<ScottK> (link please)
<sgclark> ScottK: https://notes.kde.org/p/kubuntu-ninjas
<ScottK> Thanks.
<sgclark> np
<ScottK> Riddell: There's quite a number of things blocking 4.13.97 from migrating to release.  I got tired and have given up for tonight.
<soee> wrr, how can i kill app ? 
<yofel> Ctrl+Esc, right click -> send signal-> TERM ?
<yofel> or KILL
<soee> thunderbird freezed, if i try to kill it from kSysGuarg thank KSysGuard quites without any error, if i do kill XXX it does nothing 
<soee> *than
<yofel> kill -9 maybe?
<soee> ha! that one worked :D
<soee> thank you yofel
<soee> it is something like terminate?
<yofel> no, terminate is SIGTERM (15), 9 is SIGKILL which is like shotgun with a bomb
<soee> ;o
<soee> btw does the KSysGuarg should behave like this (quits when such clicked to kill a freezed process) ? The thunderbird was started from terminal, than ctrl + x and it freezes
<apachelogger> yofel, soee: for guis one can also use xkill via ctrl-alt-esc
<apachelogger> also ksysguard stuff in plasma5 is busted due to incorrect packaging
<soee> haha ctrl-alt-esc = red scull to kill them all :D
<apachelogger> be careful where you point it tho :P
<Riddell> this new compiler seems more trouble than it's worth
<yofel> really?
<apachelogger> Riddell: I am reasonable certain that is the case for every compiler ever ;)
<Riddell> yofel: not really I'm just grumbling
<yofel> ah, join the club
<yofel> the symbol changes make it rather hard to see whether kf5 5.1 really kept ABI intact :S
<soee> Riddell: how about 4.13.97 release for utopic ?
<soee> also when drivers manager will be released for plasma5?
<apachelogger> when kauth isn't broken which should be the case today
<Riddell> soee: it's in proposed, needs fixes I'm looking at now, any help appreciated
<lordievader> Riddell: If you are talking about GCC, Linus also had his complaints ;)
<Riddell> apachelogger: really?  kauth unbroken? how? this would be most unexpected
<apachelogger> or not because shadeslayer didn't upload that one :P
<apachelogger> Riddell: apachelogger fixed it
<apachelogger> all the workspace packages that need polkit seem to have incorrect packaging though
<Riddell> lordievader: oh yes, good to know I'm on the side of the flamer
<lordievader> Riddell: http://linux.slashdot.org/story/14/07/27/1838219/linus-torvalds-gcc-490-seems-to-be-terminally-broken
<Riddell> :)
<apachelogger> mh
<apachelogger> Riddell: I have a problem in the upgrader when loading either pyqt5 or pyqt4 .... pyqt5 in trusty is le broken and won't work and I am not sure how to prevent loading the broken thing
<Riddell> apachelogger: sounds like it needs an exception for trusty
<Riddell> if ubuntuVersion == trusty: import pyqt4
<apachelogger> that seems nasty
<Riddell> broken pyqt5 in trusty is nasty
<apachelogger> plus I am not even sure how to reliably get that ^^
<Riddell> python3-distro-info
<Riddell> ?
<apachelogger> from . import distinfo
<apachelogger> the upgrader is such an ugly pile of files
<apachelogger> that's actually from apt apparently 
 * apachelogger sighs
<yofel> lordievader: fun read, thanks for the link ^^
<lordievader> yofel: ;)
<apachelogger> hm
<lordievader> Reading about Linus's outbreaks is usually fun :)
<yofel> indeed
<tsimpson> so many opinions, so little time!
<apachelogger> mh
<apachelogger> Riddell: did we ever suggest running do-release-upgrade or kubuntu-devel-release-upgrade with sudo?
<apachelogger> oh of course the general purpose open_url function would be in a file importing gtk modules
<Riddell> no, I only recommend kubuntu-devel-release-upgrade which uses kdesudo
<Riddell> yay bug 1308931 in proposed
<ubottu> bug 1308931 in ubiquity (Ubuntu Trusty) "[KDE] Ubiquity side bar is broken on the initial page for the KDE UI " [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1308931
<apachelogger> Riddell: right but we never said to run it with kdesudo explicitly?
<apachelogger> anywho
<apachelogger> I better solve browers invocation in the fetcher
<apachelogger> it's a slight bit broken
<Riddell> apachelogger: nope
<Riddell> ScottK: removed artikulate that's waiting on new qtgstreamer waiting on kamoso and telepathy-kde releases
<apachelogger> !find kde-open
<ubottu> File kde-open found in kde-runtime, kde-runtime-dbg, libreoffice-kde
<apachelogger>  /usr/share/locale-langpack/zu/LC_MESSAGES/ubuntu-release-upgrader.mo 	language-pack-gnome-zu-base
<apachelogger> Riddell: why look
<apachelogger> our upgrader is not localized
<apachelogger> why the frog is qttranslations5-l10n not installed by default
<apachelogger> :@
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<soee_> hi BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hi soee_
<apachelogger> Riddell: help
<Riddell> apachelogger: que?
<apachelogger> Riddell: translations are kaput
<apachelogger> so very much
 * apachelogger feels like crying
<soee_> ;D
<apachelogger> Riddell: qbuttonbox respectively qmessagebox need to have qt qm files from qttranslations5-l10n
<apachelogger> problem #1: qttranslations5-l10n is not installed recommended or nothing
<apachelogger> problem #2: loading the translations is a right mess
<apachelogger> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7960057/
<apachelogger> problem #3: if the package were to be anything but a dependency of the upgrader strings will go untranslated
<apachelogger> problem #4: the actual upgrader gettext translations are in the gnome language-pack which I'll argue are not installed  by default
 * apachelogger thinks there is a bug int he trello plugin
<apachelogger> or not
<apachelogger> kubotu: ur weird sometimes
<shadeslayer> kubuntuBot: imager build
<soee> in System Settings -> Colors ; tab Options there is this horizontal scrollbar but if we chnage its value/postions it is always restored default if we exit open it again
<apachelogger> file a bug
<soee> apachelogger: i wonder it is used for oxygen theme, but now when we have qtcurce should it be enabled/visible ?
<kdeuser56> hi everyone ... does /usr/bin/kdialog still exist in kf5/plasma5?
<kdeuser56> Riddell: ?
<kdeuser56> or better asked: does it have a future (is it ported to KF5?)
<ScottK> apachelogger: what's broken about pyqt5 in trusty? 
<apachelogger> ScottK: signals don't work sometimes
<soee> next week is planned plasam 5.0.1 release ?
<apachelogger> ScottK: running usb-creator from here should give you some nice output https://code.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/usb-creator/qt5
<apachelogger> I even semi-know what functions are involved but it essentially breaks because pyqt thinks it needs to hijack signal-connects from qt and implement them in python only
<apachelogger> and that went horribly wrong in the version we have in trusty
<ScottK> Can you make a test case?
<ScottK> Something I can test on utopic and then go whine to upstream about?
<apachelogger> ScottK: it works on utopic
<ScottK> OK.
<ScottK> So with the test case, maybe I can get upstream to tell me what we need to fix in the trusty version.
<apachelogger> if I find the time :P
<Riddell> soee: I plan to tag it on thursday
<apachelogger> mind you, from an integration POV it probably is best if we don't use pyqt5 on trusty anyway
<apachelogger> without framewokrsintegratin it will look weird
<soee> Riddell: nice, is there some changelog available for this release ?
<Riddell> dunno, we'll find out on thursday
 * apachelogger hungry
<Riddell> apachelogger: I recommend patatas bravas
<apachelogger> Riddell, shadeslayer, yofel, ScottK: https://code.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/ubuntu-release-upgrader/qt5/+merge/229620 have fun
<apachelogger> if possible someone should test with pyqt4, I haven't had the energy for that
<ScottK> apachelogger: debian/changelog is busted.
<apachelogger> version you mean?
<apachelogger> cmd to do testery is something like kdesudo -- python3 dist-upgrade.py -s --datadir=../data --devel-release --frontend DistUpgradeViewKDE
<apachelogger> for fetcher testing something like META_RELEASE_FAKE_CODENAME=trusty META_RELEASE_FAKE_VERSION=14.04 /do-release-upgrade -s --data-dir=`pwd`/DistUpgrade -d -f DistUpgradeViewKDE
<soee> i have a file with UTF-8 encoding (sublime text view.encoding() showst that), if i open it with kate it is set to something like ISO 10646-UCS-2, any idea why ?
<BluesKaj> locale?
<soee> there is some issue in plasma5 and locales but this has influance on kate and encoding detection ?
<BluesKaj> soee, i was just guessing, seems i recall an article about locale affecting encoding states
<Riddell> I don't understand the regression in pykde4 autopkgtest for ubuntu-release-manager http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses.html#pykde4
<Riddell> there's no test in pykde4 or in ubuntu-release-manager that I can see
<shadeslayer> kubuntuBot: imager build
<Riddell> ScottK: I think that's all of 4.13.97 building, the only blocker I can see from update_excuses is pykde autopkgtest regression which I've no idea about, and of course other things could be helping it back in update_output.txt
<Riddell> looking nice and green on http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/kf5-status/build_status_5.1.0_utopic.html
<ScottK> I asked pitti, he didn't know about that either.
<ScottK> I can't see as it could be related to pykde4.
<Riddell> s/as/that/ ?
<kubotu> Riddell: You did something wrong... Try s/you/me/ or tell me "help sed"
<ScottK> yes
<Riddell> ScottK: shall I force it?
<ScottK> I think that would be reasonable, but I think we should also point it out to whoever's handling the updater.  Dunno who that is.
<ScottK> Maybe ping xnox and he'll figure out who.
<xnox> ScottK: que? =)
<ScottK> xnox: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/view/Utopic/view/AutoPkgTest/job/utopic-adt-ubuntu-release-upgrader/lastBuild/ARCH=amd64,label=adt/console
<ScottK> pitti said wait for mvo, but I thought maybe you would know.
<ScottK> Riddell: Definitely force it though.
<apachelogger> looks more like the test is kaputsies
<xnox> ScottK: Riddell: not force, but mark skiptest / badtest
<ScottK> Yeah.  That.
<xnox> in britney hints to ignore that one.
<xnox> ScottK: imho, that looks like quantal finally moved to old-releases =))))
<ScottK> That might very well do it.
<xnox> hm, but that happened in may.
<xnox> ScottK: we can ask bdmurray to look into it as well.
<ScottK> Please do.
<shadeslayer> new Kubuntu 5 ISO : magnet:?xt=urn:btih:25046a6817b635a283187cd66231011280e6c265&dn=kubuntu5-201408051446-x86_64.iso&tr=udp%3A%2F%2Ftracker.publicbt.com%3A80
<Riddell> shadeslayer: need me to update download.kubuntu.co.uk ?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: only if it doesn't cost us monies
 * Riddell uploads KF5 5.1.0 to utopic
* Riddell changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - Octopii Fan Club | https://trello.com/kubuntu | Kubuntu 5 Test ISO http://goo.gl/nn2Zej
<Riddell> anyone remember how to get a list of packages in the kubuntu package set?
<shadeslayer> not really
<shadeslayer> there was some file somewhere
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: btw dolphin is still incorrectly theme
<shadeslayer> on the newest ISO
<shadeslayer> still uses fusion
<shadeslayer> still uses oxygen colors
<Riddell> nah there was a script somewhere
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: who dolphin
<apachelogger> dolphin can't use fusion
<apachelogger> dolphin is kdelibs4
<apachelogger> there's no fusion in qt4...
<apachelogger> and yes, I know its still bugged
<apachelogger> I am not sure why tho
<kubotu> feed branches-next had 25 updates, showing the latest 6
<apachelogger> it might be entirely related to the fact that I had a Breeze.colors file in my home as mentioned the other day
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: u backported kde4breeze?
<shadeslayer> did Marco fix that in 5.0?
<shadeslayer> I wot m8
<apachelogger> u no nutin
<shadeslayer> + jon snow
<apachelogger> nevermind I hear there's a release coming
 * apachelogger reads code
<Riddell> ./edit-acl -P kubuntu -S utopic query
<shadeslayer> Riddell: good to get rid of kubuntu-active
<Riddell> well a shame it didn't take off, maybe it is just the fate of community made open source software to not take off on new platforms
<mitya57> Can anybody please review/sponsor my qt branch? https://code.launchpad.net/~mitya57/kubuntu-packaging/qt-4.8.6+git49-gbc62005/+merge/228445
<Riddell> mitya57: can look shortly, has it not been merged in utopic already?
<mitya57> No, utopic has 4.8.6 (not +git...)
<Riddell> mitya57: do you know why we/debian want a git version?
<Riddell> mitya57: any idea what  -system-proxies  in configure does?
<Riddell> did you bzr add parisc-atomic.patch ?
<apachelogger> Riddell: it's because getting an entirely different OS on consumer hardware is hard
<apachelogger> too hard for normal people to do it, in fact sometimes too hard for geeks to do it, so that makes it a rather unrewarding thing to work on
<Riddell> apachelogger: especially if that hardware doesn't exist, oh vivaldi
<apachelogger> dumdum
<apachelogger> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GRxofEmo3HA
<mitya57> Riddell: 1) For example there is a security fix: https://qt.gitorious.org/qt/qt/commit/59eb561989f7a7b65c3e9b11d0ac062479013bf2, 90% of other commits are bugfixes as well
<apachelogger> utube comments are the best
<mitya57> 2) Makes it use system proxy settings, that is mentioned in NEWS.debian as well
<apachelogger> "french is fucking genius﻿" => "except the fact that he was italian...﻿"
<mitya57> 3) Indeed I forgot, fixing
<Riddell> apachelogger: this made me wonder what happened to the gnome mobile initiative but google only knows of https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=We-8utU1kHo
<shadeslayer> heh
<apachelogger> mh
<apachelogger> I feel like I have seen this before
 * apachelogger can't possibly be that old
 * apachelogger squints
<Riddell> mitya57: there are system proxy settings?
<Riddell> mitya57: I see no NEWS.debian file
<mitya57> Ah, that NEWS.debian was in qt5 where we also added that flag
<mitya57> let me see what that flag is actually doing
<Riddell> interesting, (from qt5 docs) "On other systems, this function will pick up proxy settings from the "http_proxy" environment variable. This variable must be a URL using one of the following schemes: "http", "socks5" or "socks5h"."
<apachelogger> envrionments are cool
<apachelogger> except for when you want to change stuff on the fly
 * apachelogger welcomes everyone to the 80's and asks to restart all applications
<mitya57> Riddell: yes. I am using that variable myself sometimes (useful when you want to prevent your package from accessing network during build)
<mitya57> But there should be no change for most users
<Riddell> mitya57: let me know when you added the missing file and I'll merge and upload
<mitya57> Riddell: pushed
<Riddell> "Forwarded: not-needed" I do dislike how debian doesn't mention where patches come from or why they don't go upstream
<apachelogger> oh yes
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: patches that have not-needed should be red :P
<mitya57> That's better than no patch headers at all
<apachelogger> because whenever I see not-needed in a patch it actually looks like a couldnt-be-bothered-to-create-this-in-an-upstreamable-fashion :P
<apachelogger> mitya57: that for sure :)
<debfx> at least it has a reference to the bug report: Bug-Debian: http://bugs.debian.org/<bugnumber>
<debfx> ;)
<apachelogger> huh
<Riddell> attention to detail there
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: waiting for yofel to use css
<apachelogger> oh oh
<apachelogger> and javascrypt column sorting or something
<yofel> oh right, I did want to do that
<yofel> too many things that distract me
<Riddell> mitya57: uploading! thanks for your contribution to Kubuntu
<mitya57> Thanks!
<Riddell> Mamarok, yofel, ScottK, valorie: vote vote! https://community.kde.org/Kubuntu/Policies
<Riddell> ooh ooh that's three +1s on the policy
<Riddell> I think we only need 1 more to go, although it depends on what rules we're using to vote on the rules we use to vote on
<ScottK> I don't agree with everything there.
<ScottK> Need more time to make a detailed review.
<Riddell> comment away
<ScottK> I gave a short start.  Need to do some $work though.
<yofel> apachelogger: your patch policy got criticism ^ ;P
<ScottK> It's not a problem.  Any time I violate the policy, I'll do it as a core-dev and not as a kubuntu-dev.
<yofel> I was arguing with apachelogger over it, but I'm not too good at providing arguments in IRC discussions...
<yofel> so I got defeated
<shadeslayer> Riddell: krunner doesn't have a 5.0 branch
<shadeslayer> which seems very bad
<yofel> I thought upstream dumped the idea of bugfix releases for early 5, so why would it need one?
<shadeslayer> yofel: krunner isn't a framework AFAIK
<shadeslayer> oh
<shadeslayer> it is
<shadeslayer> Riddell: nvm
<yofel> is it?
<yofel> this is confusing..
<apachelogger> the binary is not, the concept of a runner is
<yofel> shadeslayer: actually, can't find a tarball for krunner on depot, so dunno what it belongs to
<shadeslayer> https://projects.kde.org/projects/frameworks/krunner
<shadeslayer> Framework for providing different actions given a string query.
 * shadeslayer is looking at KToolInvocation code
<yofel> #splitallthethings
<Riddell> buenos tardes sgclark 
<Riddell> I uploaded frameworks 5.1 to utopic
<sgclark> good afternoon
<sgclark> woot
<Riddell> now lots of blue on http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/buildstatus/kubuntu-buildstatus.html
<turgay> I am getting error kubuntu 14.10   plasma 5  
<turgay> http://www.imageupload.co.uk/images/2014/08/05/IMG20140805194727.jpg
<soee> default installation ?
<turgay> 14.04 upgrade on  
<turgay> ok all updates
<aaron1> boom
<ahoneybun> hello all
<Riddell> hi ahoneybun 
<Riddell> just finished watching the independence debate are you?
<ahoneybun> Riddell: just got Kubuntu 14.04.1 installed
<ahoneybun> was thinking of trying out the Plasma 5 build
<allee> yofel: any plans to pkg digikam 4.2?
<yofel> me not this week, so free for anyone to pick up
<allee> yofel: k, I doubt I've enough time but 4.0 is useable slow.  So let's try. Hopefully 4.2 has fixed it ;-)
<ahoneybun> hey yofel 
<yofel> hey ahoneybun
<yofel> allee: there's still 2 weeks till feature freeze, needs to be in before that
<ahoneybun> still have that build server up?
<yofel> would be great if you could take a look at it :)
<yofel> ahoneybun: uh, not *up*... rather ask Riddell for an ec2 session
<allee> yofel: that's the right branch? lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/digikam
<yofel> allee: yes
<allee> let's try ..
* Riddell changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - Octopii Fan Club | https://trello.com/kubuntu | Kubuntu 5 Test ISO http://goo.gl/nn2Zej | test 12.04.5 iso.qa.ubuntu.com
<Riddell> !testers | 12.04.5 images on iso.qa.ubuntu.com
<ubottu> 12.04.5 images on iso.qa.ubuntu.com: Help is needed in #kubuntu-devel. Please ping Riddell, yofel, soee, Tm_T, shadeslayer, BluesKaj, James147, Quintasan, lordievader, shrini, tester56, parad1se, mamarley, alket  for information
<valorie> Riddell: I've already voted +1 on the policies twice!
<valorie> but I shall do so again if needful
 * ScottK is going to ignore the silly ones anyway.
<ahoneybun> hey valorie 
<valorie> hi ahoneybun
<valorie> ltns
<ahoneybun> yes I know
<ahoneybun> plasma 5 is sexy
<valorie> it is, I have it running on both 14.04 & 14.10
<valorie> so far, so good
<valorie> although rather limited in what one can do
<valorie> sgclark: ! I'm just talking with my friend in Vienna
<valorie> he gave me the good link to getting cheap + free wireless bus tickets
<sgclark> hey :) oooh you know someone there?
<valorie> so shall I buy us a pair?
<valorie> yes, he'll show us around when we arrive
<sgclark> woot, yes, let me know how much and I can give you cash or however you  want to do it
<valorie> that'll work
<valorie> listen, are you driving up?
<valorie> if so, why not just come here and spend the night?
<valorie> then you can leave your car here
<valorie> if you are flying, I could perhaps meet your plane
<sgclark> My husband was going to drive me., that would be wonderful
<valorie> he was going to drive you, and then drive back to Portland???
<sgclark> I can drive as well
<valorie> he must love you a LOT
<valorie> lol
<sgclark> probably best if I drive now that I don't have to leave car at airport :)
<valorie> it's about 3.5 hours from Portland to here, depending on traffic and where in Portland you live
<sgclark> Hillsboro
<sgclark> though  he probably wants the car while I am gone (cheaper gas than his truck) so back to him driving me lol, yeah he wuvs me
<sgclark> email me your address and I will get there!
<valorie> yeah, might take 4 hours then, if I recall traffic from Hillsboro correctly
<valorie> or you could take the train.....
<sgclark> oooh train?
<valorie> he suggests this hostel: http://www.hostelbookers.com/hostels/austria/vienna/70876/
<sgclark> I like trains! lol
<valorie> me too
<valorie> pm, sgclark
<ahoneybun> how are you valorie ?
<valorie> I'm good, how are you ahoneybun?
 * valorie is taking off in a couple of days for Geneva for the book sprint
<valorie> writing the Cookbook for frameworks
<sgclark> wow
<sgclark> that is really cool
<valorie> hopefully I recover from jetlag from this trip, before Vienna!
<valorie> not very convenient timing
<sgclark> hehe I am going to virginia next week on vacation, not so far as you  though!
<valorie> yes, jetlag within the us is pretty mild
<valorie> I suppose from Hawaii to Virginia would be more severe though
<valorie> or vice-versa
<sgclark> lol yeah
<ahoneybun> I'm pretty good too
<valorie> excellent, ahoneybun
<valorie> I'm afraid I have done no doc work at all
<valorie> however, I think we won't have anything but polishing for the next release
<valorie> the one after that might be a doozy though
<ahoneybun> valorie: with plasma 5 you mean?
<valorie> ahoneybun: exactly
<valorie> if it's stable and featurefull enough to release by then
<valorie> which is not a sure thing
<ahoneybun> yea but we;ll see
<valorie> exactly
<valorie> when I get home from hopping about europe, I'll take another look at our docs, and polish if necessary
<sgclark> I need more hours in the day.
<valorie> I've been advocating for the 30 hour day, for lo these many years
 * sgclark wonders if there is an app for that
<valorie> no progress on that so far
<sgclark> I am trying to get on a normal US schedule for my vacation lol
<valorie> that's a hard one for me
<valorie> somehow I gut through it each time
<valorie> hope that it holds for everyday life
<valorie> every time I stay a nightowl
<sgclark> yeah gonna be harder for my husband he works 7pm-7am
<valorie> hostel booked
<sgclark> yay!
<ahoneybun> so the docs.kubuntu.org does not look better valorie 
<valorie> yes, there is some problem on the website
<valorie> not sure
<valorie> you haven't been around to poke anybody!
 * valorie goes off to dinner
#kubuntu-devel 2014-08-06
 * ahoneybun wants to use maybe wordpress to theme it up
<ahoneybun> Riddell: hello
<valorie> ahoneybun: look at the trello and get active
<valorie> I want things to look nice and be easy to use
 * valorie goes off to spend evening with dad
<ScottK> sgclark: Where in Virginia are you going?
<sgclark> ScottK: Richmond -> Fredricksburg 
<ScottK> Ah.  Not so far from me.
<ScottK> I live between Baltimore, MD and DC.
<sgclark> Nice :) I used to live in Richmond for 5 years
<sgclark> cool! yeah visiting friends
<ScottK> Any interest in trying to coordinate key signing?
<sgclark> That would be cool, would have to see to using their car, exchange numbers?
<sgclark> cell numbers, I would have to contacct you there
<sgclark> I think next Friday would work out best as we have a gap with no plans.
<ahoneybun> sgclark: http://megamanzerofan.deviantart.com/art/Kubuntu-14-04-1-473446247
<sgclark> nice!
<sgclark> any idea what dock that is ahoneybun?
<ahoneybun> that is my screenshot btw and the dock is plank
<sgclark> cool thanks :)
<ahoneybun> yep :) you can see I'm looking forward to plasma 5
<sgclark> yeah I have been slammed with releases, I hope to get some ported apps packaged after all these trips :)
<sgclark> plasma5 is pretty stable as is , just few apps that take advantage of the frameworks 
<ahoneybun> sgclark: you have been on fire (I still get emails about launchpad)
<sgclark> lol yeah I have been busy!
<ahoneybun> sgclark: very nice work btw (even with my limited coding/packaging)
<sgclark> ahoneybun: thanks! I have learned alot, but still have alot to learn lol
<ahoneybun> sgclark: that is with almost everything in life
<sgclark> true :)
<sgclark> okies I am off for the night, have a great night all
<ScottK> agateau: You neglected to bump the version of kapidox in setup.py for 5.1.0, fyi.
 * ScottK has enough of wrangling kf5 packaging into building in the right order and goes to bed.
<Riddell> thanks ScottK 
<Riddell> ScottK, agateau: usually the release dude does much of that
<Quintasan> \o
<turgay> I am getting error kubuntu 14.10   plasma 5
<turgay> http://www.imageupload.co.uk/images/2014/08/05/IMG20140805194727.jpg
<turgay> 14.04 upgrade on 
<turgay> ok all updates
<20WAAZ37M> What is the most stable version? I want to use it for official purposes. It should be relible when it comes to networking, ipsec-vpn, audio-video communication using skype or hangout. 
<Riddell> 20WAAZ37M: user support in #kubuntu where you'll probably be advised to use 14.04 LTS
<20WAAZ37M> @Riddell thanks for the help. I hope that kubuntu 14.04 LTS will not malfunction  like ubuntu when it comes to UI interactions 
<Riddell> I hope so too
<Riddell> ScottK: https://git.reviewboard.kde.org/r/119632/
<Riddell> I just removed a few packages from the archive that use nepomuk, I wonder if that'll help the transition
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<soee_> i see sddm update but probably it wont work anyway ?
<shadeslayer> huh?
<shadeslayer> it should
<shadeslayer> soee_: WFM
<soee_> shadeslayer: it never worked before for me :D
<shadeslayer> report a bug?
<shadeslayer> do you have debug logs
<shadeslayer> so that we can have a look
<soee_> well elt me try to switch and try again
<soee> sddm fails as usual :)
<soee> sddm.log http://paste.ubuntu.com/7969696/
<soee> in this log there are no 2 lines i see before sddm should load, some PCH error
<shadeslayer> soee: how are you running it?
<shadeslayer> can you start it with : sudo sddm
<shadeslayer> make sure that you don't have other Xorg / SDDM processes
<soee> shadeslayer: i do sudo dpkg-reconfigure 
<soee> and from list lightdm, sddm im picking sddm
<soee> reboot and fail
<shadeslayer> ah ok
<shadeslayer> hm
<shadeslayer> please report upstream
<soee> i have to grap this error message i see on the screen
<soee> it is not in any logs sadly
<shadeslayer> soee: https://github.com/sddm/sddm/issues/new plz
<soee> back got the error message :)
<soee> shadeslayer: https://github.com/sddm/sddm/issues/255
<soee> also, where should i report the kdinit5 crash issue when connecting to wifi (networm manager of plasmashell or)?
<shadeslayer> soee: against kinit would be my guess
<Riddell> I'm disappointed by the amount of poking kf5 seems to need in the archive
<shadeslayer> soee: does the report bug button not work?
<soee> shadeslayer: through gui ?
<shadeslayer> soee: yes
<soee> shadeslayer: i can try it one moment :) have to finish one conversation
<apachelogger> Riddell: poking?
<Riddell> apachelogger: clicking retry in launchpad for failed builds
<apachelogger> Riddell: why do the builds fail?
<Riddell> because there's dependency errors, but they get picked up as build failures on dep wait
<apachelogger> pft lunchpad
<apachelogger> Riddell: I think we have a scripty for retries
<Riddell> like why is this failed to build instead of dep wait https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kio/5.1.0a-0ubuntu1/+build/6244023
<Riddell> anyway, time to go retro and test precise candidates
<apachelogger> Riddell: it's an indrect dep-wait
<shadeslayer> script it
<Riddell> alternate images!
<apachelogger> its deps are met
<apachelogger> the deps of the deps are not xD
<apachelogger> but yeah, just script it
<apachelogger> although I am not sure how to script this efficiently without having to manually maintain a list of frameworks
<apachelogger> perhaps the list should be created on upload
<Riddell> we do manually maintain a list of frameworks
<apachelogger> Riddell: :O
<Riddell> but we have automated that too
<apachelogger> that sounds wrong
<Riddell> with kf5-package-names (and kdesc-package-names)
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: just do a ls on depot.kde.org
<apachelogger> that probably would be best
<shadeslayer> so hot ...
<apachelogger> who?
<Riddell> that's what it does
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: the weather
<Riddell> ./kubuntu-retry-builds --kf5  does the retries
<apachelogger> Riddell: put it on a 30 minute cron?
<shadeslayer> ^^
<Riddell> or rather ./kubuntu-retry-builds --kf5 --force
<apachelogger> exit condition all frameworks i386 and amd64 built I guess
<apachelogger> although that still would cause holdup on migration I think
<apachelogger> eitherway I'd cron it
<yofel> you could make the dev package arch:any, wouldn't that be easier?
<yofel> doesn't it have to be that anyway?
<apachelogger> depends on what is inside
<yofel> well, yeah
<apachelogger> also that wouldn't necessarily solve the problem
<soee> sddm also does not start on my PC
<yofel> it would solve the kio issue ^ at least, no?
<apachelogger> e.g. if there was a data package with arch:all that is a dep
<yofel> ah, true
<apachelogger> stuff would still fail, albeit less likely
<yofel> someone implement dose-builddepcheck in launchpad
<apachelogger> someone rewrite launchpad in c++ please? :)
<apachelogger> on that note
<apachelogger> anyone looked at the upgrader port yet?
<yofel> too boring, use ocaml
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: reviewing now
<apachelogger> I'd like to get that out of the way soonishy
<shadeslayer> do I get chocolate 
<shadeslayer> for doing that
<Riddell> "lazr.restfulclient.errors.ServerError: HTTP Error 500: Internal Server Error" oh great, ./kubuntu-retry-builds doesn't like me
<yofel> not really. Launchpad doesn't like you, that's a difference ^^
<apachelogger> or the script does things too fast
<Riddell> it crashed on the first retry
<apachelogger> look at this python, it's too fast
<Riddell> anyone able to confirm  ./kubuntu-retry-builds --kf5 --force  fails?
<shadeslayer> yep
<Riddell> BluesKaj: able to test any 12.04.5 candidate images?
<Riddell> soee: ↑ ?
<Riddell> well manual clicky retries it is
<soee> Riddell: in VB for example?
<Riddell> yep
<Riddell> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/320/builds
<soee> Riddell: sure, im off in 1 hour but if not now tham later ~ 21:00 cet
<Riddell> lovely
<Riddell> lordievader: able to help out?
<soee> ok downloading 64bit version, will test it first
<BluesKaj> Riddell, yes I have a partition ready to go 
<Riddell> great
<Riddell> may be an idea to click tests as In Progress on http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/320/builds to prevent duplication
<Riddell> not that duplication is a bad thing, I often don't click In Progress on purpose
<BluesKaj> ok which image needs testing, Riddell ?
<BluesKaj> I'm looking at the 64bit desktop atm
<apachelogger> "on purpose" he said xD
<lordievader> Riddell: In the evening yes, now I'm at work.
<Riddell> lordievader: lovely
<lordievader> Riddell: New Precise images right?
 * Riddell grabs the two alternate images
<Riddell> buenos dias sgclark 
<sgclark> good morning
<Riddell> we're having a 12.04.5 testing party
<sgclark> sounds like fun. 12.04.5? wat dat?
<Riddell> old school LTS from a couple of years ago getting a bugfix release
<Riddell> backporting 14.04 RC is on the todo list for someone who wants a serious challenge
<sgclark> I like challenges. Is there a time constraint? I may run out of time this week
<apachelogger> 14.04 rc?
<Riddell> 4.14 RC
<Riddell> there version numbers are so confusing!
<Riddell> they're too similar!
 * shadeslayer is revu'ing
<soee> Riddell: and when 4.14 for utopic ? :)
<soee> *RC
<apachelogger> you could just say the new kde sc rc :P
<Riddell> sgclark: 4.14 final tars are due a week today so if the backport doesn't get done by then it'll be time to move on but it still means the next one gets done quicker
<shadeslayer> yofel: Riddell http://paste.ubuntu.com/7970697/
<shadeslayer> review plz
<yofel> uh, put that in can_retry() please, that's the point of it
<yofel> or wait..
 * yofel looks how that thing works again
<sgclark> Riddell: and by backport - backport to trusty or this ancient LTS?
<shadeslayer> yofel: there's a check missing for if the package was already built
<Riddell> sgclark: to trusty
<shadeslayer> Riddell: all retried
<sgclark> Riddell; ok I will take on that challenge
<shadeslayer> yofel: and can't go in can_retry because you only pass log and arch
<Riddell> shadeslayer: put print statement inside that if ?
<yofel> shadeslayer: why would it matter if the package was already built?
<shadeslayer> yofel: causes oops if you try to rebuild a package that was already built
<yofel> if it built fine then the buildstate will catch that
<shadeslayer> apparently not
<BluesKaj> not too impressed with partition manager in 14.10. It doesn't see any partitions, just the disk
<shadeslayer> yofel: I don't think the script catches that state
<Riddell> sgclark: I think you'll need to make a kdesc-packages-utopic-unstable-backport.txt file
<Riddell> kdesc-packages-trusty-unstable-backport.txt  rather
<yofel> shadeslayer: hm, well, okay
<yofel> stupid launchpad
<shadeslayer> ^^
<shadeslayer> Riddell: fixed
<shadeslayer> Riddell: might want to cron it on your PC
<Riddell> sgclark: then in backport-hooks/unstable you want to copy over any saucy hooks from backport-hooks/stable that are relevant, or adapt them
<sgclark> ok
<Riddell> sgclark: then README has some info on kubuntu-batch-backport
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: what's with the + QApplication.processEvents()
 * sgclark reads
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: in the diff
<Riddell> sgclark: as ever it's not brilliantly documented so you can add to README with anything it misses
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: plz be adding comments
<sgclark> ok
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: about the processevents that is not worthwhile :P
<apachelogger> technically every function needs that
<apachelogger> because qapp doesn't drive the event loop but glib does
<apachelogger> so whenever possible we should poke the qapp to process stuff or nothing will ever be processed
<apachelogger> it's much lovely design
<shadeslayer> @_@
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: and shouldn't it be self.app calling process events
<soee> Riddell: lsb-release -rd should show Ubuntu 12.04.5 LTS not Kubuntu ?
<shadeslayer> +# FIXME: what's the purpose?
<shadeslayer> xD
<soee> hmm i thought this iso shoudl have latest updates, but there is one listed after apt-get update: libgpgme11
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: dude
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: +<<<<<<< TREE
<Riddell> soee: yeah
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: you have merge markers inside the diff
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: plz be fixing
<Riddell> soee: check launchpad, it's probably new today
<soee> one more question, in VB i have set 2 partitions for / and /home 
<soee> sudo sfdisk -l  shows: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7970828/
<soee> is it fine ?
<soee> in Dolphin i see only this 2 iv created
<Riddell> soee: how did you do partitioning in the installer?
<soee> just created 2 partitions from the emty space
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: where?
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> launchpad sure is peculiar
<soee> Riddell: do the partition question is the only one i have, if its ok i can mark test as passed
<Riddell> soee: yeah go ahead, we'll watch out for it on other installs
<Riddell> who remembers, do we do the lts enablement for lts?
<BluesKaj> ok 12,04.5 LTS amd64 about to be installed ...bbiab
<Riddell> "candidate"
<ahoneybun> Riddell: I think I should tell you picking the auto installer on the 14.04.1 installer crashed
<Riddell> ahoneybun: ubiquity crashed?
<ahoneybun> yea I had to do manual partition and that worked
<Riddell> ahoneybun: if you can get it to crash then run   ubuntu-bug ubiquity
<ahoneybun> I'm already installed
<soee> ok 2 tests done, ill do more later
<Riddell> thanks soee 
<Riddell> alternates are a big screwed, we'll rebuild those
<ScottK> Riddell: Thanks.
<ScottK> (re kapidox version)
<ScottK> sgclark: Next time you update kapidox, ping me and I'll upload your version to Debian and sync it to Ubuntu.
<Riddell> ScottK: oh is debian taking our kf5 packages now?
<Riddell> did they sort out extra-cmake-modules?
<ScottK> I took that one.
<Riddell> ah
<ScottK> Maxy was looking into some others.
<ScottK> kapidox is really a Python application that's used for KDE development, so it's a bit of a different deal.
<sgclark> ScottK: ok
<Riddell> New 12.04.5 candidate alternates are up!
<Riddell> !testers | ↑
<ubottu> ↑: Help is needed in #kubuntu-devel. Please ping Riddell, yofel, soee, Tm_T, shadeslayer, BluesKaj, James147, Quintasan, lordievader, shrini, tester56, parad1se, mamarley, alket  for information
<sgclark> Riddell: ok I see the pattern here. To clarify, the only way I see to determine what needs to be in hook is to try and build it first? I have looked at the saucy and none of those apply. I noticed rm *.symbols does it generate new ones?
<Riddell> sgclark: nah it just removes them, we know there's no ABI compatibility issues so no point with the faff
<Riddell> sgclark: yes that main way to know what hooks are needed is to upload to the PPA and see what breaks
<Riddell> upload to ninjas I guess
<sgclark> ok
<Riddell> sgclark: check if there's a different version of boost needed, thats a common one
<Riddell> what is libboost-dev in trusty vs utopic
<sgclark> 54 trusty 55 utopis, ok thanks
<sgclark> s/utopis/utopic
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: http://doctorwhococktails.wordpress.com/
<shadeslayer> :O
<shadeslayer> spotify is giving me shitty soongs
<shadeslayer> halp
<shadeslayer> whiskey
<shadeslayer> whiskey in all them drinks
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: we should do one of those at Randa
<shadeslayer> or well, attempt
<shadeslayer> the spoiler looks trivial
<Riddell> I find this a little racist
<Riddell> especially because you mis-spell whisky
<shadeslayer> the blog mis-spells it
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: trivial...
<apachelogger> I don't have any of the ingredients do you? :P
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: I hear there are these things
<shadeslayer> called shops
<shadeslayer> where you can exchange paper thingums called money for alcohol
<apachelogger> good, then I trust you can organize the stuff :P
<apachelogger> or maybe ask mario, then we don't need to schlepp two bottles of booze across europe :P
<shadeslayer> ^^
<shadeslayer> already doing
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: 40 minute trip to next town and we can acquire alcohol
<shadeslayer> of any sorts
<Riddell> xnox: do your magic proposed migration skills know why kde4libs and all the kde sc 4.13.97 friends won't migrate?
<apachelogger> I'll bring my bike then, wait what :P
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: 40 minute train ride
<Riddell> xnox: only thing I can see is I can't install apper from proposed, although if I install apper packagekit it works
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: https://www.google.com/maps/dir/Randa,+Switzerland,+Switzerland/Zermatt,+Switzerland/@46.0070746,7.7395643,3135m/data=!3m1!1e3!4m13!4m12!1m5!1m1!1s0x478f37f6875d6053:0x400ff8840196ea0!2m2!1d7.7817871!2d46.098641!1m5!1m1!1s0x478f35a2292ee5cd:0x400ff8840196f70!2m2!1d7.7479372!2d46.0210726
<apachelogger> right
<apachelogger> but
<apachelogger> isn't zermatt like expensive
<shadeslayer> idk, ask unormal
<shadeslayer> the only chance I'll have to buy alcohol would be at ZRH
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: are we meeting at the train station btw
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: I dunno
<apachelogger> I guess
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: do you wanna do sightseeing or shit like that?
<shadeslayer> such indecisiveness
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: idk, anything to see?
<shadeslayer> anything *good to see
<apachelogger> dunno, I am not much of a sight fan
<apachelogger> it's pretty dull to me, like all central european cities
<apachelogger> also not particularly cheap to do much of anything IIRC
<apachelogger> brmm
<apachelogger> zurich.com shows me cool things
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://www.freewalkzurich.ch/
<apachelogger> there's a hill one can look at
<apachelogger> there's a tower one can look at
<apachelogger> there's a lake one can look at
<apachelogger> there's a bunch of buildings one can look at
<apachelogger> there's a bunch of churches one can look at
<apachelogger> wait
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: pub tour
<apachelogger> that sounds more interesting :P
<shadeslayer> haha
<shadeslayer> at 9 in the morning
<shadeslayer> makes sense
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> there's plenty of reasons to drink
<apachelogger> so anywho, sightseeing doesn't seem very interesting except for random wandering around to find coffee
<apachelogger> that's what I always do anywhere walk from one coffee shop to the next
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: one could probably consider a trip to the lake, then again there too the options are drinking lots of coffee xD
<ScottK> FWIW, I'm hunting through and doing retries to get various KF5 stuff to build.
<shadeslayer> ScottK: kubuntu-retry-build might be helpful
<shadeslayer> automation ftw
<apachelogger> someone put it on a cron already :S
<ScottK> sgclark: Does it know about kf5?
<ScottK> Oops
<ScottK> shadeslayer: ^^^
<shadeslayer> ScottK: yes
<apachelogger> as I said when we did 5.0 ... if we spend more time than it takes to update the symbols file we probably are doing somthing wrong and have a scaling problem
<shadeslayer> true
<ScottK> Also, since it's ~all powerpc and arm64, I'm somewhat loath to do mass givebacks where we are short of builder resources.
<shadeslayer> ScottK: it's pretty smart, it should check if deps are satisfiable
<apachelogger> ScottK: they do block migration though, don't they?
<ScottK> They do.
<ScottK> shadeslayer: OK.  I'll look into it.
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: across architectures?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: I think so
<apachelogger> that would indeed be a smart thing then :)
<apachelogger> also then you can definitely put it on a 5minute cron
<shadeslayer> if not, it should then
<apachelogger> agreed
<apachelogger> it's a bit tricky tho
<apachelogger> I think you cannot query binary units from lunchpad api
<shadeslayer> for build in source.getBuilds():
<shadeslayer> you can get each build on the source
<apachelogger> yeah but you can't get the actual binary units of the build
<shadeslayer> binary units?
<apachelogger> debs
<shadeslayer> getPublishedBinaries
<shadeslayer> no?
<apachelogger> dunno
<shadeslayer> archive.getPublishedBinaries() that is
<apachelogger> for source units there definitely is no way
<shadeslayer> wat, getPublishedSources
<shadeslayer> sources = archive.getPublishedSources(distro_series=lpseries, exact_match=True, status="Published", pocket=pocket, source_name=package)
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: that's not the same thing
<apachelogger> that's a source object
<shadeslayer> then I'm not sure what you want :)
<apachelogger> you cannot get from there to the url of the source files
<apachelogger> eitherway
<apachelogger> I think that wouldn't help much anyway
<apachelogger> you'd need to look at deps of debs and then resolve
<apachelogger> so to get this working reliably and efficiently you'd probably want to go through apt
<shadeslayer> ah hm
<shadeslayer> yeah
<shadeslayer> at which point you've replicated launchpad's mechanism
<apachelogger> of course I can't remember the name of the tool we used last cycle to do separated apt instances
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: yup
<apachelogger> perhaps fixing launchpad would be more fruitful :P
<shadeslayer> ^^
<apachelogger> dunno the code complexity involved though
<sgclark> ugh is there a way to pass the password for the keyring on pull-ppa-source?
<Riddell> I think 
<Riddell> I think it uses some keyring thingy for me
<Riddell> but I've never worked out what
<Riddell> it looks gnomey
<Riddell> possibly installing gnome-keyring makes it work?
<Riddell> I seem to have that installed
<sgclark> too late for this round, will try next time
<yofel> I have a hacked pull-ppa-source on my server with credfile support
<yofel> maybe we should just implement that properly in the script
<Riddell> sgclark: how did you get on?
<sgclark> Riddell: well the script only download the stuff and did nothing more. I am trying to debug, but entering my password every five seconds is driving me batty so distracted by that atm
<sgclark> gnome-keyring did nothing
<soee> hmm the Live sesion shoul duse language i selected in ubuquity ?
<ScottK> If it's available
<soee> hmm, i have picked Polish, ubiquity interface chnaged but when live session booted i have english
<lordievader> Riddell: Precise i386 is fine :D
<soee> so im not shure if is hould report it as a bug
<soee> Riddell: any suggestion/opinion ^ ?
<soee> lordievader: can you do a WUBI test for 64 bit somehow ?
<Riddell> soee: polish probably isn't on the image
<Riddell> lordievader: great
<soee> Riddell: ok thanks
<lordievader> soee: No, unfortunately not. The only Windows I have is on a production machine.
<BluesKaj> Riddell, 12.04.5 desktop amd 64bit seems ok so far, no crashes or freezes 
<BluesKaj> ubiquity couldn' thold the wifi connection on my laptop so I switched to the desktop 
<sgclark> Riddell: ok script working....
<soee> lordievader: did you do a live session test ?
<lordievader> soee: Yes?
<soee> ah sorry it was to BluesKaj :D
<soee> BluesKaj: live session on 69 bit tested ?
<BluesKaj> not live session , a proper installation , soee
<BluesKaj> had a spare partition after dumping debian
<ScottK> There's a script that's bumping build-dep versions in new KF5 releases, right?
<soee> Riddell: this is because of my VB configuration or problem with live session shutdown: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uFV8frb2NxY
<ScottK> The build-dep bump for kgendesignerplugin in kdelibs4support was missed.
<ScottK> It FTBFS originally because CMake barfed all over the wrong version.
<ScottK> It's building now that we've got the newer version, so no new upload needed, but the script ought to be fixed so that doesn't get missed next time.
<Riddell> ScottK: yes there is a script but as you discovered it's imperfect
<ScottK> OK.  Bug filed.
<Riddell> ScottK: oh? where?
<ScottK> Right here in front of you on IRC.
<Riddell> oh I see :)
<Riddell> Fix Released
<Riddell> >bzr commit -m "add kgendesignerplugin to build-deps for kf5"
<Riddell> Committing to: bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/+junk/kubuntu-automation/
<ScottK> Thanks.
<Riddell> meh
<Riddell> !testers | new 12.04.5 candidates
<ubottu> new 12.04.5 candidates: Help is needed in #kubuntu-devel. Please ping Riddell, yofel, soee, Tm_T, shadeslayer, BluesKaj, James147, Quintasan, lordievader, shrini, tester56, parad1se, mamarley, alket  for information
 * Riddell beds
<shadeslayer> silly Riddell
<shadeslayer> trying to bed ISO's
<ScottK> khtml and kdelibs4support needs symbols updates for armhf.
#kubuntu-devel 2014-08-07
<ScottK> khtml and kdelibs4support udpates done
<ScottK> OK, they built on all archs now.
<ovidiu-florin> Good morning sexy people :D
<lordievader> Good morning.
<Riddelll> lordievader: able to do more ISOs today?
<Riddelll> soee: ↑
<lordievader> Riddelll: In the evening, sure. It got a respun right after I finished testing, eh. What changed?
<Riddelll> not sure, but a respin is validation that all this testing is important :)
<lordievader> Riddelll: I'll run a few test in the evening ;)
<Riddelll> 09:11 < jibel> Riddelll, last respin was a fix to dmidecode to support smbios > 2.7 and not crash ubiquity
<Riddelll> lordievader: ↑
<lordievader> Ah check. Yeah that is a useful fix :)
<Riddelll> ScottK: kf5 all throught to released, thanks for the poking
<Riddelll> ScottK: I don't suppose you've any idea why kde4libs and friends isn't transitioning?
<Riddell> kubotu: newversion plasma-nm 0.9.3.4
<kubotu> ["https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1353888\n"]
<Riddell> kubotu: newversion digikam 4.2.0
<kubotu> ["https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1353890\n"]
<apachelogger> kubotu: you have broken output, how did you manage that?
<tsimpson_> apachelogger: ubottu.com is upgrading to 14.04
<apachelogger> that would explain it I guess
<apachelogger> or maybe it doesn't
<apachelogger> tsimpson_: is the upgrade in progress right now?
<tsimpson_> it's upgraded all the packages, just migrating postgresql from 9.1 to 9.3
<tsimpson_> I did notice the default ruby version changed to 1.9 though
<apachelogger> tsimpson_: rbot is using a ruby in my home
<apachelogger> that wouldn't impact it though, the entire output of newversion comes out of a python script working the API
<apachelogger> print(bug.web_link)
<apachelogger> very suspicious
<tsimpson_> maybe the devel API changed it to a list
<tsimpson_> hmm, the apidoc doesn't suggest it did
<apachelogger> that would be a fun API change
<apachelogger> running it manually doesn't have the problem ...
<tsimpson_> maybe ruby is splitting stdout into lines?
<apachelogger> ah it is rubys fault after all
<apachelogger> since I upgraded to ruby>=2 a while ago the readlines api changed... in <2 it returned either a string or an array in 2 that has been unified so it always returns an array ^^
<apachelogger> kubotu: newversion plasma-nm 0.9.3.4
<kubotu> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1353901
<apachelogger> et voila
<ScottK> Riddell: No, I didn't sort it out.
<Riddell> https://dot.kde.org/2014/08/02/randa-meetings-interview-four-myriam-schweingruber "you could describe me as kind of a nerd" surely a geek :)
<shadeslayer_> apachelogger: what needs doing
<apachelogger> dunno
<apachelogger> dancing
<shadeslayer_> |o|
<shadeslayer_> \o\
<shadeslayer_> /o/
<shadeslayer_> done
<apachelogger> let's call it a day then
 * shadeslayer_ tries to figure out things to do
<apachelogger> find out what is memleaking on my system :P
<Riddell> shadeslayer_: 12.04.5 testing!
<shadeslayer_> yes
<apachelogger> or why magic key oom killer doesn't want to work
<shadeslayer_> I am doing that
<Riddell> apachelogger: stop dancing and test 12.04.5!
 * apachelogger had to kill his system earlier :'<
<shadeslayer_> it's booooring
<apachelogger> Riddell: no time
<apachelogger> doing !kubuntu things today
<Riddell> cos I'm busy releasing frameworks so I can release plasma
<Riddell> !kubuntu?  whatever could that involve?!
 * yofel feels with apachelogger
<yofel> there is sysrq+f for manually oomkilling stuff
<apachelogger> that's the one that didn't want to work for whatever reason
<apachelogger> at the same time +k didn't so it might well be that there was a fork bomb going on
<yofel> might be disabled, see /etc/sysctl.d/99-sysrq.conf
<apachelogger> which reminds me that I wanted to make a package to reduce security :P
<yofel> \o/
<Riddell> ?
<shadeslayer_> gdb stuff probably
 * yofel plays with license-helper.py
<yofel> that thing is really useful
<shadeslayer_> what's that
<yofel> see maxy's last mail to devel
<yofel> *blink*
<yofel> I totally missed that there was a kde-workspace 4.11.11
<shadeslayer_> o_
<shadeslayer_> o
<shadeslayer_> my eyes
<shadeslayer_> o_o
<yofel> kubotu: newversion kde-workspace 4.11.11
<yofel> ...
<yofel> what did I do... /o\
<yofel> apachelogger: we need a doctor!
<Riddell> didn't I package it?
<Riddell> yes it's in utopic
<Riddell> but would be nice to updates indeed
<yofel> ah hm, somehow my apt didn't know about it, and neither does bzr
<yofel> Riddell: mind fixing latter please ^ ?
<yofel> "An update is available for your system", indeed, there's 555
<yofel> I knew I forgot to do something lately
 * Riddell looks
<apachelogger> yofel: system upgrade made it explode clearly xD
<shadeslayer_> kubuntuBot_: nick kubuntuBot
<kubuntuBot_> shadeslayer_, you don't have 'config::nick' permissions here
<shadeslayer_> uf
<yofel> ^^
<apachelogger> oh that is rubbish
<Riddell> yofel: done
<yofel> thanks :)
<apachelogger> someone nohuped it incorrectly I say
<apachelogger> kubotu: newversion kde-workspace 4.11.11
<kubotu> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1353973
<yofel> on that topic, let me cherry pick that powerdevil patchery I did. I don't really think that should wait another month until we test logind
<yofel> \o/
<soee__> have question: we do ISO testing. now i se for ubuntu i386 there is a bug report about ubiquity, now i wonder if there might be again situation when they rebuild isos and we would have to do our tests from 0 again
<yofel> Noskcaj: btw. we're now completely fine with upower 0.99
 * yofel officially blames gcc for all the kernel panics he gets lately
<apachelogger> yofel: why did 4.13.3 take 15 days from upstream release to ppa?
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<yofel> apachelogger: I didn't have time and nobody else bothered
<yofel> or didn't have time either
<yofel> this new shiny plasma thing was fancier
<sgclark> there was also the 14.14 beta
<sgclark> so much at once...
<apachelogger> mh
<sgclark> well.. don't think I can possibly donate much more time in my day, I do like sleep occasionly lol
<yofel> nah, I've been there and did kde updates almost all by myself for a couple months and burned myself out
<soee> sgclark: dont worry one day i will help you, dont know when this day will come but it will :D
<yofel> don't do that
<sgclark> I am on vacation next week :) will rejuvenate
<sgclark> but yeah, wow lots of work haha
<allee> FWIW: utopic: switched yesterday to sddm, rebooted (mac book pro) and only saw a black screen. found no way to switch to a virt console.  Power off and switched again to lightdm
<Riddell> sgclark: not want to set up a build status page? http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ninjas-status/
<sgclark> Riddell: my apologies, will set that up
<shadeslayer_> allee: this seems to be a common issue :S
<allee> shadeslayer_: :-)
<shadeslayer_> allee: what happens if you try running sudo sddm via tty1
<shadeslayer_> or tty2 rather
<allee> shadeslayer_: with lightdm stopped I assume ...
<Riddell> apachelogger: tarme doesn't like kwindowsaddons  http://paste.kde.org/p9hauwe14
<shadeslayer_> allee: yep
<apachelogger> Riddell: I think your LANG or LC_ALL is busted again/still
<Riddell> you're right
<Riddell> it didn't like  LANGUAGE=en:es:en
<yofel> so, I removed german from my settings, now I have LANGUAGE=en:de:en
<yofel> huh?
<allee> shadeslayer_: black screen.  Last night I saw a black screen with a cursor.  Now nothing vt1 is only black
<shadeslayer_> allee: please file a bug on github.com/sddm/sddm with /var/log/sddm.log
<BluesKaj> what's the point of sddm anyway, lightdm was working fine as was kdm before it...why all these changes when stuff already works ?
<Riddell> apachelogger: more problems? http://paste.kde.org/punus97id
<apachelogger> now you had a socket error :P
<allee> shadeslayer_: sddm.log will not help. http://paste.kde.org/pmhhlcysk   HOw to turn on debugging?
<shadeslayer_> idk, thats where it's supposed to dump things
<sgclark> Riddell: http://goo.gl/EgjqmX
<Riddell> sgclark: nice, looking mostly green :)
<sgclark> Riddell: well , qtruby is posing to be a big problem, if another set of eyes can take a look
<Riddell> sgclark: look at the build log, it builds usr/lib/ruby/vendor_ruby/1.9.1/i686-linux/qscintilla.so
<Riddell> and wants to install usr/lib/*/ruby/vendor_ruby/*/*/qscintilla.so
<Riddell> so there's an extra dir the .install file wants  usr/lib/*
<Riddell> that asterisk can go
<sgclark> Riddell: aha, thanks, sorry long day/night
<Riddell> so it needs a backport-hook script to do some sed magic on the .install file to fix that then reupload it
<sgclark> right
<Riddell> looks like all the .install files will need the same thing done
<shadeslayer_> oh my
<shadeslayer_> :3
<shadeslayer_> https://errors.ubuntu.com/problem/b5da1532e48568d4a6305e146bdd107daa1ef9e9
<shadeslayer_> apachelogger: fyi https://errors.ubuntu.com/?user=kubuntu-bugs&period=month is working
<apachelogger> yay
<shadeslayer_> probably the first and last time I'll see a developer cheering at incoming bug reports
<shadeslayer_> xnox: ping
<xnox> shadeslayer_: yo!
<shadeslayer_> xnox: on http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/kubuntu-plasma5/daily-live/pending/ I can't start ubiquity at all
<xnox> shadeslayer_: i'll look into that in about an hour. In a meeting at the moment.
<shadeslayer_> xnox: sure
<shadeslayer_> xnox: sudo ubiquity makes it start though
<allee>  shadeslayer_: weired, now the (in)famous x-cursor of a plain xserver is displayed.  Still with black bg. No new entry in the log.
<shadeslayer_> sddm is not the most reliable thing in the world :(
<shadeslayer_> though alot of the issues also come down to shit drivers
<apachelogger> such as?
<shadeslayer_> black screens?
<shadeslayer_> sounds like a driver issue, since it starts fine on other machines
<shadeslayer_> ofcourse, I'm no sddm expert :p
<apachelogger> shadeslayer_: sounds more like a greeter/qml issue to be honest
<shadeslayer_> what
<shadeslayer_> Nooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<shadeslayer_> /o
<shadeslayer_> /o\
<shadeslayer_> Riddell: whai 
<shadeslayer_> oh
<shadeslayer_> not alternate
<shadeslayer_> hurray
<apachelogger> but alternate is the best? :(
<shadeslayer_> Riddell: might want to check why those were respun and test that specific thing
<shadeslayer_> instead of checking the whole thing again
<shadeslayer_> which is just a PITA
<Riddell> shadeslayer_: it's all good
<shadeslayer_> ok
<Riddell> alternates didn't have the problem
<Riddell> so your testing this morning is still valid
<shadeslayer_> \o/
<Riddell> and this is only the ISO not the livefs so most previous testing is still valid
<Turgay> i am getting error http://www.imageupload.co.uk/images/2014/08/05/IMG20140805194727.jpg
<Turgay> system :14.10 alpha2 plasma 5
<shadeslayer_> Turgay: and does it work with lightdm?
<Riddell> anyone around for the rest of today (next 6 hours) able to click button on 12.04.5 release?
<Turgay> shadeslayer_,   yes
<shadeslayer_> not a clue
<Riddell> ScottK, sgclark, valorie, ahoneybun: you folks are in a late timezone, fancy clicking publish on 12.04.5?
<sgclark> Riddell: I have no idea what you mean
<Riddell> lordievader, soee: those desktop images could do with some more testers if you are able to this evening
<Riddell> sgclark: 12.04.5 is due to be announced sometime today hopefully in the next 6 hours, I need to leave, so someone needs to click publish for the story on the website when it happens
<sgclark> Riddell: not sure I have access or rights on website nor do I know which one :(
<sgclark> or I would lol
<Riddell> sgclark: that can easily be fixed :)
<Turgay> shadeslayer_, partial keyboard works
<sgclark> sure then, point me to it
<sgclark> Riddell: ^ and alos I presume you want me to commit all the trusty backport stuff I had to make
<Riddell> sgclark: yes please :)
<sgclark> I am now becomeing a sed master muhaha
<sgclark> s/becomeing/becoming
<Riddell> error: unclosed replacement :)
<lordievader> Riddell: Any arch in particular?
<Riddell> lordievader: both, desktop images
<lordievader> Riddell: Check, I'll see what I can do ;)
<sgclark> lol ok maybe some time yet before I am a master
<apachelogger> Riddell: fwiw, I won't be around tomorrow (maybe eveningish) so if you face issues you better ask shadeslayer_
<apachelogger> I hear he speaks rupee very well :P
<Riddell> apachelogger: going to randa?
<Riddell> apachelogger: do you forsee any issues I might face?
<apachelogger> until now you always did have issues :P
<apachelogger> albeit no new ones today, so I guess that is reason to hope
<soee> Riddell: wht have change since last isos i  tested ?
<soee> zsync shows no difference
<Riddell> soee: minimal
<Riddell> soee: just wubi
<Riddell> nevertheless, needs testing
<Riddell> ok I'm out for the evening, adios
<soee> yeah im doing some testes
<soee> *tests
<Riddell> great
<lordievader> soee: What are you testing?
<soee> lordievader: atm 64bit / manual partitions
<soee> im setting In progress flag whenim doing some test
<soee> you can always see it :)
<lordievader> soee: Ok great, before we do the same thing ;)
<soee> the bigest problem is the Wubi test
<soee> s/bigest/biggest/
<kubotu> soee meant: "the biggest problem is the Wubi test"
<lordievader> Agreed, unfortunately I cannot test that.
<ahoneybun> hello lordievader soee 
<lordievader> Hey ahoneybun, how are you?
<lordievader> soee: Can you confirm that the different filesystem types are listed twice under the parition setup?
<ahoneybun> lordievader: good you?
<lordievader> Doing okay :)
<soee> lordievader: i recheck that after current test Install (entire disk) is finished
<lordievader> soee: I'll file a bug, could you confirm it if you see it?
<lordievader> Whoo interesting it only happens with add not with change.
<soee> with add partition ?
<lordievader> soee: Yes, or clicking free space. The bug report number is 1354106.
<lordievader> bug #1354106
<ubottu> bug 1354106 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "file systems listed twice manual partitioning" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1354106
<lordievader> ahoneybun: How is it going with the docs these days?
<ahoneybun> lordievader: tbh I have been out of the loop of most things I worked on 
<lordievader> ahoneybun: Hmm, same here. Busy with life?
<soee> lordievader: the auto resizer test - is there usch option to install kubuntu alongside other system ?
<lordievader> soee: If your disk is large enough, yes.
<lordievader> For me it doesn't show, the disk I gave the vm is too small.
<soee> i gave 20 gb
<apachelogger> I think 30gib or so of size should be enough
<soee> :/
<soee> wrr
<soee> i have se 35 GB disk, installed fedora 20, tried to install Kubuntu but thers not such option to install alongside
<soee> apachelogger: https://github.com/sddm/sddm/issues/255
<soee> the drm driver is the kubuntu part or my laptop stuff ?
<apachelogger> I know nothing about this or anything
<apachelogger> shadeslayer_: ^ maybe u comprehend
<ovidiu-florin> do you guys know anything about Bluetooth on Plasma 5? any luck with it?
<apachelogger> I also know nothing about this or anything
<apachelogger> ovidiu-florin: shouldn't is simply work(tm)?
<ovidiu-florin> apparently not
<apachelogger> Riddell: on a related note, didn't we want to land a bluez at some point or something so we can get bluedevil's latest release in?
<ovidiu-florin> apachelogger: it works, but there's no GUI controller
<ovidiu-florin> I can connect it via bluetoothctl
<apachelogger> ovidiu-florin: bluedevil?
<ovidiu-florin> maybe, I don't know it's name
<ovidiu-florin> they'r all blue to me
<ovidiu-florin> aparenlty the bluetooth service is not in the services list in Systemsettings
<apachelogger> it wouldn't be
<apachelogger> that list is kded5 while bluedevil would use kded4
<ovidiu-florin> aha
<shadeslayer_> soee: Kubuntu
<soee> shadeslayer_: to i shall report it somewhere as it is not related to sddm ?
<xnox> if you need me, ping me on #ubuntu-devel from now on.
#kubuntu-devel 2014-08-08
<shadeslayer_> sgclark: mind releasing kubuntu annoucement for 12.04.5 ?
<sgclark> shadeslayer_ : already on it :) just waiting for the formal email and hitting publish!
<shadeslayer_> yep, formal email is out
<sgclark> oh cool thanks
<sgclark> where?
<shadeslayer_> I see it on ubuntu-devel
 * shadeslayer_ checks ubuntu-announce
<shadeslayer_> s/devel/release
<shadeslayer_> sgclark: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-release/2014-August/002973.html
<sgclark> thanks, guess I signed up a bit to late
<shadeslayer_> hehe
<ahoneybun> Riddell: ping
<ScottK> Riddell: Found it.  python-kde4 and python3-pykde4 still depend on nepomuk.
<ScottK> Trying to see if I can fix.
<ScottK> Uploaded.  We'll see if that's enough.
<lordievader> Good morning.
<shadeslayer_> apachelogger: I think ubiquity not starting on the plasma 5 iso is a sddm issue
<ScottK> OK, maybe that wasn't it.
<soee> hmm, "Our current LTS release has had an update, 12.04.5. It adds all the current bugfixes and security updates to keep your LTS systems fresh. Download now."
<soee> isnt 14.04 - current ?
<tsimpson> we have more than one current LTS
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<davmor2> tsimpson: 12.04.5 lts, and 14.04.1 lts
<davmor2> tsimpson: 5 year support on both from canonical I'm not sure if Kubuntu is set to the same level
<tsimpson> iirc we do
<BluesKaj> takes 2 1/2 mins to boot to a working desktop on 14.04 after upgrading from 12.04.5 
<Riddelll> hola
<Riddelll> ScottK: well done
<Riddell> late night respins was it?
<Riddell> ScottK: hmm doesn't seem to have made any difference :(
<Riddell> ximion:
<Riddell> um sorry, random keyboard
<ximion> :-)
<shadeslayer_> Riddell: btw Doctor Who at my place on the 23rd?
<shadeslayer_> Riddell: the projector will be a bit shitty tbh :P
<Riddell> shadeslayer_: not sure Nim has friends over so I guess depends on what they want to do a bit
<shadeslayer_> ah ok
<Riddell> they're quite geeky so I expect they will want to yes
<Riddell> shadeslayer_: you say office projector on full size wall not as good as your telly?
<shadeslayer_> yes
<shadeslayer_> Riddell: my telly is better
<Riddell> why? with alex's speaker it's awesome
<shadeslayer_> sharper, better contrast, etc
<shadeslayer_> nah, I've always found the projector fuzzy
<shadeslayer_> lacking detail
<Riddell> you picture snob :)
<Riddell> I'm just a junk-picture gluton, I like it big and loud
<shadeslayer_> oh, sorry for having a preference for quality stuff :p
<shadeslayer_> heh
<shadeslayer_> that's what she said
<Riddell> the question is what would the catalans do?
<shadeslayer_> vote on it
<shadeslayer_> with 2 questions
<Riddell> they'd have it open air with the occational man trying to sell you socks
<shadeslayer_> socks? :D
<shadeslayer_> sounds like a story behind that one
<Riddell> had a guy try to sell me socks the other day at that tapas restaurant we were at yesterday
<Riddell> didn't say anything just put them infront of my nose and pointed
<Riddell> then half an hour later tried the same thing
<shadeslayer_> huh, I don't recall that
<shadeslayer_> maybe I was zoned out
<Riddell> nah a different day
<shadeslayer_> ah
<Riddell> plasma 5.0.1! http://starsky.19inch.net/~jr/tmp/plasma-5.0.1/
<ScottK> Riddell: Looks like something worked.
<ScottK> Or not.
<soee_> :)
<ScottK> Looks like the kdelibs autopkgtest re-ran and got hung for some reason, so kdelibs wasn't even being considered.
<ScottK> I just forced it to ignore the test result, so it should at least try to migrate again now.
<ScottK> baloo (the non-virtual package) was still there.  That might have been affecting things.
<ScottK> Just removed it.
#kubuntu-devel 2014-08-09
<shadeslayer_> Riddell: FYI you can redirect download.kubuntu.co.uk to cdimages
<ovidiu-florin> to who can I talk to about the network manager in Plasma 5? I have an iddea and I'd like to help implement it.
<jussi> ovidiu-florin: I guess #kde-devel might be a good place top start...
<ovidiu-florin> I asked in #plasma, but no answer yet
<ovidiu-florin> Those guys rarely answer my questions
<ovidiu-florin> thanks jussi
<ovidiu-florin> jussi: will we see you at the BSP?
<jussi> no
<ovidiu-florin> that's two bad
<jussi> Im kinda on the wrong side of the world for that...
<ovidiu-florin> I was looking forward to seeing you guys again
<ovidiu-florin> Down under?
<jussi> Yeah
<ovidiu-florin> How is it there? I'm really curious on visiting that place.
<ovidiu-florin> A friend planned to move there from Itally
<jussi> hehe, Im sure youll like it. 
<ovidiu-florin> Maybe
<jussi> I got to run... laters
<ovidiu-florin> see ya
<valorie> o/ from Geneva train station
<lordievader> Good morning.
<Odur> lordievader: Godmorgon (as we says in Sweden)
<lordievader> Odur: Godmorgon to you to ;)
<Odur> :)
<lordievader> For the testing of daily iso's what has a higher priority? The Utopic daily or the plasma5 daily?
<lordievader> I went with Utopic daily for now. Is it correct that OEM mode is no longer available. Also why is there a "Back..." option in the live-cd grub? All it seems to do is error.
<lordievader> Ah bug #1334189.
<ubottu> bug 1334189 in gfxboot-theme-ubuntu (Ubuntu) "syslinux offers no OEM mode on Kubuntu Utopic Alpha 1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1334189
<Ab3L> hi
<Ab3L> may I park here?
<lordievader> Park?
<Ab3L> stay here to know what you are speaking about. valorie suggested me to join this channel to know which are the work-in-progress in kubuntu.
<Ab3L> (i've just drunk a coffee with her some minutes ago)
<lordievader> Ab3L: All are welcome :) Though if you'd like to help out I'd suggest to talk to the devs.
<Ab3L> lordievader: knowledge and will i have. problems are given by the time
<Ab3L> i may help in translations or testing
<lordievader> Ab3L: Oehh, I'm a tester. :)
<Ab3L> :)
<Ab3L> i never performed that, but it sounds good. lordievader, how do you do to test? are you running stuffs in your main machine or in a virtualised system?
<lordievader> Ab3L: I used to run them on a dedicated test machine, but nowadays I usually use KVM for testing inside of VM's.
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<lordievader> BluesKaj: Have you done some Utopic daily testing lately?
<BluesKaj> lordievader, I've been running Utopic since shortly after trusty was released back in April
<lordievader> BluesKaj: I was talking about the iso's, perhaps I wasn't clear on that. Anyhow I'm facing this bug and I'd like to ask you to verify/confirm the bug: bug #1354679
<ubottu> bug 1354679 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Intitialisation of encrypted volume failed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1354679
<BluesKaj> lordievader, well I do keep it updated and upgraded
<BluesKaj> I haven't seen that bug on my setup, either on the desktop or on this laptop
<lordievader> BluesKaj: Could you perhaps test the iso of today for the bug?
<BluesKaj> lordievader, i don't use LVM , and I always do manual partitioning during installs due to having 3 OSs on each of my computers.
<lordievader> BluesKaj: Testing in a VM is good enough, no need to physically install it. I would just like someone to confirm this bug, as it can be a deal breaker.
<BluesKaj> sorry lordievader I don't use VMs 
<lordievader> Hmm, too bad.
<shadeslayer_> apachelogger: valorie where are you?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer_: I am hiding
<apachelogger> t
<apachelogger> mh, what plasma5 needs is a thing that turns of the touchpad while typing xD
<shadeslayer_> apachelogger: oh noes
<shadeslayer_> apachelogger: whai
<shadeslayer_> apachelogger: daemon/backends/upower/powerdevilupowerbackend.cpp
<yofel> shadeslayer_: I wonder if I should've fixed the version in there ^^
<shadeslayer_> yofel: hm?
<yofel> shadeslayer_: "Since version 1.11 ..." -> "return upstartVersion >= 1.1;"
 * valorie is here now.....
 * genii transmogrifies some beans and water into a mug of coffee and slides it to valorie
<ScottK> Riddell: korundum without nepomuk support was never uploaded.  Just did that.  Maybe that will help.
<Mamarok> so where are all these Kubuntu folks, all on te top floor as well? Guys, I can't go up, too tired...
<Mamarok> apachelogger: what happened to the mezzanine folks?
<apachelogger> Mamarok: what's a mezzanine?
<apachelogger> I shall pack me things and go find you tho :)
<Mamarok> ground floor, the big room where we always were in the previous years
<apachelogger> ah
<ScottK> Any ideas why korundum didn't get uploaded to the archive the last two times (nor the staging ppa)?
 * valorie transmogrifies that cup of coffee into Free Beer and sips
<valorie> it's late here, in Switzerland
<valorie> and we're already at work on the book!
<valorie> \o/
<genii> valorie: :D
<apachelogger> shadeslayer_: qApp->quit()
<apachelogger> QApplication::instance()->quit()
<ScottK> Riddell: kde4libs and company are about to migrate.
#kubuntu-devel 2014-08-10
<ScottK> Riddell: All migrated now.
<lordievader> Good morning.
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<Riddell> ScottK: super, high five, what needed doing?
<Riddell> ScottK: https://blogs.kde.org/2014/08/10/pykde5-status PyKDE5 Status 
<shadeslayer> Riddell: FWIW I probably won't be doing Kubuntu stuff this week
<shadeslayer> much magic happening at Randa
<shadeslayer> so much coffee, chocolate, hacking :3
<Riddell> shadeslayer: ah but do you have ice cream?
<shadeslayer> yes
<shadeslayer> well
<Riddell> hmm
<shadeslayer> kinda
<shadeslayer> but I can forego ice cream in lieu of chocolate
<shadeslayer> and beer
<Riddell> shadeslayer: ah, but do you have a tomato plant?
<shadeslayer> no
<shadeslayer> we have mountains
<shadeslayer> mountains > tomato plant
<Riddell> fair enough
<shadeslayer> Riddell: also, we have ice and we have cream
<shadeslayer> 2 things are always better than one ;)
<Riddell> clever
<kdeuser56> Riddell: can you reproduce this: https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B-ihXi2hkCPfaUxrYzF6Q3A0Qzg/edit?usp=sharing ?
<kdeuser56> Riddell: when you create a new text file in dolphin it has two lines and two empty spaces in the first line
<Riddell> kdeuser56: yep
<Riddell> investigate /usr/share/templates/TextFile.desktop
<kdeuser56> Riddell: thats a .desktop file ... why investigate this?
<Riddell> because that's what is used to make the template file
<kdeuser56> Riddell: URL=.source/TextFile.txt ???
<Riddell> libkonq5-templates: /usr/share/templates/.source/TextFile.txt
<ScottK> Riddell: I finally removed nepomuk from the release pocket after finding a couple more things that depended on it (for some reason korundum never got updated).
<Riddell> ah, nepomuk, you will not be missed
<Riddell> I wonder if any tears will be shed whenever akonadi is replaced
<BluesKaj> I doubt that very much Riddell :) it's an uneeded ball and chain
<BluesKaj> for a lot of users
<BluesKaj> wish it could be untied from the kubuntu-desktop
<lordievader> Riddell: Have you seen my comments of yesterday about the Utopic daily iso with LVM + LUKS? (In short, it's broken)
<Riddell> lordievader: nope I haven't
<Riddell> what's up?
<lordievader> Riddell: For me it is broken (hope it is specific to my vm): bug #1354679
<ubottu> bug 1354679 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Intitialisation of encrypted volume failed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1354679
<ssareen> http://www.fpaste.org/124476/14076791/
<ssareen> Im trying to install kdevelop on kubuntu 14.10
<ssareen> Can someone help me out here?
<kdeuser56> ssareen: any ppas?
<kdeuser56> ssareen: do you use any third party repos?
<ssareen> nope
<ssareen> Its a fresh installation
<ssareen> sudo apt-add-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports
<ssareen> I did run this before sudo apt-get install kdevelop
<kdeuser56> ssareen: oh okay, then you have ppas
<kdeuser56> ssareen: have you used sudo apt-get update?
<kdeuser56> ssareen: after adding the ppa?
<ssareen> yup
<kdeuser56> ssareen: why do you need the backports ppa on utopic?
<ssareen> I didnt need it
<ssareen> I saw a link online
<kdeuser56> ssareen: why did you add it then?
<ssareen> which asked me to add them
<ssareen> So I did
<kdeuser56> ssareen: try "sudo add-apt-repository --remove ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install kdevelop"
<ssareen> Okay
<kdeuser56> ssareen: but i guess that wont change much as the backports ppa does not support utopic (14.10)
<kubotu> feed branches-next had 17 updates, showing the latest 6
<shadeslayer> ssareen: have you enabled -proposed
<shadeslayer> if so, please disable it
<ssareen> What is that>
<ssareen> ?
<ssareen> How do I disable it?
<ssareen> Im running a fresh installation
<kdeuser56> ssareen: the proposed repository ... have a look at /etc/apt/sources.list
<kdeuser56> ssareen: search the file for "proposed" and remove that line
<ssareen> Okay
<apachelogger> can we please not do support in here?
<kdeuser56> apachelogger: ok, ssareen please move over to #kubuntu if you still got that problem
<ssareen> No success
<ssareen> I didnt find proposed 
<ssareen> Aagh moving into kububtu
<kdeuser56> ssareen: I guess there is nothing I can do to help you, stick to kubuntu 14.04, looks like a packaging conflict
<ssareen> Okay
<allee> Riddell: utopic: is it okay for digikam to depend on khelpcenter4 | khelpcenter even when khelpcenter is only in ppa
<Riddell> allee: yeah sure
<apachelogger> sounds wrong
<apachelogger> digikam has no relationship with khelpcenter, at best there is one with any application that is capable of displaying kde html documentation and/or docbook
<Riddell> should suggest not depend
<apachelogger> secondly since khelpcenter is (apparently) compatible with kde4 stuff khelpcenter ought to provide khelpcenter4 as to meet recommends etc. on khelpcenter4
<allee> apachelogger, Riddell: it's only digikam-doc.  it depends on khelpcenter4 
<apachelogger> same degree of wrong really
<Riddell> I can see why it's tempted to do so
<Riddell> but really why is there a separate doc package anyway?
<Riddell> allee: you updating to 4.2?
<allee> apachelogger: Why  Installing do but no user friendly  tool to read it?
<allee> Riddell: yes I'm trying
<Riddell> great
<allee> to work on 4.2
<allee> but quilt is driving me crazy.  Need to refresh knowlegde ;-)
<apachelogger> allee: if you install kde-l10n-de you have translations but neither ki18n to load them nor the applications needing them :P
<allee> apachelogger: can khelpcenter4 provide khelpcenter and vice versa?  
<allee> so all kde 4 pkgs can suggest/recommend/depend khelpcenter and  KF5 dependen pkg can s/r/d on khelpcenter
<allee> if it's suggest/rec/depend should then be scripted and update for all -doc pkgs.
<kubotu> feed branches-next had 9 updates, showing the latest 6
<allee> Riddell: is there a page listing  how to use kubuntu-dev tools to clone  digikam bzr repo, unpack the orig.tar and  add an additional patch?  I did all by hand  and #$^$ something  up.
<allee> Ah, 2.) when I have a bzr repo updates for digikam 4.2 how/whom to submit? ( I've no commit right to kubuntu-packagers)
<Riddell> allee: probably lots of docs spread about which gives some clues
<Riddell> allee: push to your own branch and merge request it
<Riddell> bzr push lp:~allee/kubuntu-packaging/digikam
<Riddell> and do a merge request on launchpad
<allee> okay. Thx!
<kubotu> feed branches-next had 20 updates, showing the latest 6
<Riddell> allee: and poking this channel may help to get a quicker review
<allee> :-)
<Riddell> oh I put 4.13.97 into trusty kubuntu-ppa/backports when it should have been in beta
<Riddell> hmm and there's still an overlapping file which I thought I'd fixed
<Riddell> http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/plasma-status/build_status_5.0.1_utopic.html <-- if anyone wants some ninja fun
<ScottK> Riddell: What would you think of trying to package pykde5 as a git snapshot?
<Riddell> ScottK: would be great in kubuntu-ppa/experimental along with other unreleased bits of stuff using frameworks 
<ScottK> I'll have a look.
<Riddell> and he did give a list of working packages so seems worth looking at
<ScottK> PyQt5 may need some build system work to go with it.
<ScottK> Yep.
 * Riddell out
<ovidiu-florin> hey, do you guys use XMPP?
<shadeslayer> yes
<shadeslayer> that's equivalent to asking "Do you breathe" these days
<ovidiu-florin> shadeslayer: what server do you use?
<lordievader> ovidiu-florin: Bitbee, xmpp via IRC :D
<ovidiu-florin> aha, thank you
<ovidiu-florin> I was thinking of deploying my own
<lordievader> ovidiu-florin: Bitlbee ain't a xmpp server, but it is a nice bridge between IRC and XMPP.
<shadeslayer> Google Talk/Facebook/KDE Talk
<ovidiu-florin> shadeslayer: I just created an account on KDETalk
<ovidiu-florin> care to add eachother so I cat test it out?
<Mamarok> Quintasan, if you are around: I am going to close https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=333649, as the guy never gave any feedback.
<ubottu> KDE bug 333649 in Playlist "everytime when i open Amarok an error is message is being displayed" [Normal,Needsinfo: waitingforinfo]
<Mamarok> actually: you never reacted to his feedback, so I will leave it open for now
#kubuntu-devel 2015-08-03
<claydoh> Wow, I applied to the ubuntu -us-georgia loco, way back in 2011 or early 2012, and just now was approved for membership.
<claydoh> I'd forgotten I had even attempted to join
<claydoh> are locos still a thing? I tried getting one going in Maine, but time and distance  made it hard
 * claydoh would really rather have a kubuntu or kde local group
<lordievader> Good morning.
<soee> it is so much easier to transfer files to Android devices using KDE Connect than using Ubuntu Phone as seen here https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AU5KMyJrWxU
<doko> Riddell, santa_:  how's the kde stack with GCC 5?
<vip> hi ho
<sick_rimmit> Hayyyyyy!
<soee> hiho sick_rimmit
<soee> hiho vip
<sick_rimmit> soee: Hello my friend :-)
<vip> soee: any news about fresh debs for vivid with kde?
<soee> vip: well did you tested 5.3.2 ? :)
<lordievader> Hey vip, sick_rimmit, soee, Riddell. How are all of you doing?
<soee> lordievader: doing good :)
<sick_rimmit> lordievader: Yeah, really good thanks, you ?
<lordievader> Doing pretty good myself, got ipv6 forwarding to work :D
<vip> soee: i don't know, those new versioning system completely messes me up
<vip> soee: but I didn't download those month old debs for sure
<lordievader> vip: What version of plasma are you running?
<soee> but i think they are the one to test
<vip> lordievader: who knows... is there any kde --versions command?
<lordievader> vip: Open ksysinfocenter.
<vip> (for all these versions of kde)
<vip> lordievader: kinfocenter?
<lordievader> Err, yes. That one ;)
<vip> kde plama ver 5.3.1
<lordievader> Right, so backports ;) 5.3.2 is still in testing.
<vip> lordievader: 4:5.3.2-0ubuntu1~ubuntu15.04~ppa1	Scarlett Clark (2015-07-06)
<vip> packages month old
<vip> and still testing?
<vip> oh i see, plasma (whatever it is) 5.3.2, kde frameworks (whatever it is) 5.12.0 (wow, such number), and kde applications 15.08
<santa_> hi doko, I will me moving today from one house to another. tomorrow and next days I will try to finish the patchset for kde apps as soon as possible
<santa_> and ... I have reasons to think we won't have grave runtime problems during the transition
<vip> lordievader: works
<vip> (almost)
<lordievader> vip: Sorry, what does?
<vip> 5.3.2
<vip> Plasma  5.3.2, from staging repo
<vip> oh, it does not.. plasmashell PID: 2932Sygnał: Segmentation fault (11) 
<soee> after reboot  >
<soee> ?
<vip> yup
<vip> but i've got problems with plasmashell 5.3.1 too
<lordievader> vip: Vivid or Wily?
<vip> vivid
<lordievader> Hmm, works fine here.
<vip> i'll add dbg packages, maybe
<ahoneybun> I seem to get a plasma crash when I try to reboot/shutdown
<yofel> good to know I'm not the only one
<ahoneybun> though I'm on wily
<ahoneybun> soooo slooow
<ahoneybun> when typing
<ahoneybun> and things :(
<ahoneybun> was working fine at akademy
<yofel> wily too, on vivid I'm still on 5.3.1
<yofel> I don't think it happens there
<ahoneybun> I'm beginning to think it has to do with chromium
<yofel> I do use chrome, so I'll try to check that in the evening
<Riddell> doko: I guess I'll try and upload kde frameworks 5.12 today to wily
<doko> Riddell, please no big batch uploads
<sitter> frameworks only comes like that
<Riddell> doko: how would you like it done?
<Riddell> doko: it's these packages http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ppa-status/frameworks/build_status_5.12.0_wily.html
<Riddell> which are built against gcc 5 so we can be pretty confident they all work
<doko> Riddell, are there any libs which shold go first=
<doko> ?
<Riddell> doko: frameworks has a list of tier1 that have no internal dependencies only qt
<doko> well, then upload those, buildds are not that busy atm
<Riddell> sitter: I'm going to pause KCI for that
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<Tonio_> hi there
<ahoneybun> hello Tonio_
<Tonio_> got a little question....
<Tonio_> I haven't been there for a long time, but as an ex core-dev I used to have a @ubuntu.com email address which seems to have been removed from launchpad backoffice
<Tonio_> it doesn't work anymore.... problem is I still use it ;)
<Tonio_> who may I ask about that ?
<Tonio_> Riddell, you there maybe ?
<Tonio_> hi ahoneybun ;)
<ahoneybun> maybe #ubuntu-rmb
<Tonio_> I don't about that channel... what does it stand for ?
<davmor2> Tonio_: did you renew your ubuntu membership?
<Tonio_> I think so ;)
<Tonio_> that's weird
<Tonio_> I'm still a member of motu but not ubuntu
<Tonio_> shouldn't be possible theorically
<ahoneybun> rmb is the membership board
<davmor2> Tonio_: that's the reason why then
<Tonio_> ah.....
<Tonio_> I used to renew all my memberships for a long time but I started to be "honnest" recently, and let it go ;)
<Tonio_> beeing noticed as a core-dev without uploading a package for like 4 years was a bit lying ;)
<Tonio_> haha
<Tonio_> indeed I forgot about the standard ubuntu membership...
<Tonio_> I'm gona ask there
<Tonio_> thanks davmor2 I'm asking.... we'll see !:
<Tonio_> feel strange and lovelly to type in here again ;)
<shadeslayer> heh
<shadeslayer> Tonio_: *hugs*
<Tonio_> hey ;)
<Tonio_> how are you doing shadeslayer ?
<shadeslayer> good
<shadeslayer> had a crazy weekend
<Tonio_> ;)
<Tonio_> I guess I could say it's the same for me
<Tonio_> even though from now on it's not IT stuff ;)
<shadeslayer> Tonio_: it wasn't IT stuff for me too ;)
<doko> Riddell, ScottK: could you have a look at http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=791253 and eventually merge that ?
<ubottu> Debian bug 791253 in src:qca2 "qca2: library transition is needed when GCC 5 is the default" [Important,Open]
<Riddell> doko: tier 1 frameworks uploading now
<Riddell> 22 of them
<doko> ta
<doko> can you look at qca2?
<lisandro> doko: we have been just looking at it on debian, it is *probably* not needed on ubuntu, definitely not in debian
<lisandro> the difference being that qca2 in ubuntu is not hiding symbols
<doko> right, I was asking Riddell to look at merging the packaging changes
<lisandro> Ubuntu package doesn't pass -fvisibility=hidden -fvisibility-inlines-hidden
<doko> and I changed it, because I saw ftbfs
<lisandro> cool :)
<lisandro> by the way, you should really consider passing those flags to most of (if not all of) your libraries
<lisandro> you will get missing symbols in the first run, but those are 99.9% private ones
<doko> Riddell, ^^^
<Riddell> doko: sorry I just moved country and am mostly busy unpacking today, back to normalish tomorrow
<doko> Riddell, just make a note please
<Riddell> gotcha
<ahoneybun> Riddell: we did not do a group hug
<doko> Noskcaj, qqwing accepted in -proposed
<clivejo> Riddell: where have you moved to?
<ovidiu-florin> sgclark: are you around?
<ovidiu-florin> ahoneybun: ping
<ahoneybun> ovidiu-florin: pong
<ovidiu-florin> you're into packaging
<ovidiu-florin> perhaps you can help me
<ovidiu-florin> I see the most recent digikam release is 4.12, a week ago, previously 4.11, 4.10 up to 2 months ago
<ovidiu-florin> yet in kubuntu packages I find the latest to be 4.9
<ahoneybun> I'm a yellow belt lol
<ovidiu-florin> can you confirm that no one has packaged a newer version?
<ahoneybun> I've seen someone trying
<ovidiu-florin> https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/backports/+packages?field.name_filter=digikam&field.status_filter=published&field.series_filter= shows not
<ahoneybun> wether it is on LP is a different story
<ovidiu-florin> sorry, this link: https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/backports/+builds?build_text=digikam&build_state=all
<ahoneybun> might be on someone's own ppa
<ovidiu-florin> ok
<ovidiu-florin> please make me understand
<ahoneybun> I think Riddell and clivejo were working on it
<clivejo> ahoneybun ovidiu-florin: for wily
<ovidiu-florin> for vivid
<ovidiu-florin> but also wily
<ahoneybun> yea plus it is a BIG package
<clivejo> Ive only been working on wily
<soee> ovidiu-florin: Scarlett is traveling home :) see last comment here https://plus.google.com/+DanasAnis/posts/MWwtzSF4r9h
<clivejo> last digikam I did was 4.11
<clivejo> I might try 4.12
<ahoneybun> ovidiu-florin: ATM clivejo has more packaging knowledge then me tbh
<clivejo> I dont have a clue
<clivejo> I still trying to figure out how to add a dependancy to the muon updater
<ahoneybun> I just know a bit of fixing some errors
<clivejo> I know I have to edit the control file, but do I edit it in the package rep or the main archive (how do I add to the main archive)
<clivejo> so many questions!
<ahoneybun> access to the main archive is pretty high
<ahoneybun> clivejo: do you have your work in a ppa?
<clivejo> I been deleting it as I been running out of room
<clivejo> calligra and digikam are monsters
<ahoneybun> yea..
<ahoneybun> Riddell: hopefully will be back in full swing tomoorrow
<clivejo> where is he moving?
<ahoneybun> no clue I thought he meant coming back from akademy
<ahoneybun> so digikam is on kde4 still...
<clivejo> he said earier hes moving country?
<soee> i think hes moved from Spain to Scotland
<soee> so unpacking stuff now etc.
<clivejo> I kinda got that impression too
<clivejo> man hes gonna be in foul mood
<ovidiu-florin> digikam 5 is in beta 1
<clivejo> the weather here is mental
<lordievader> clivejo: In Scotland?
<lordievader> I guess he is used to Scotland's weather ;)
<clivejo> yeah
<clivejo> we have gale force winds and rain
<lordievader> A tad (or more than a tad) worse than Dutch weather, right?
<clivejo> I have never experienced Dutch weather
<lordievader> clivejo: Lots of rain, and then some more. You haven't missed anything ;)
<soee> systemd 224 in updates, we just had 223 so version jumping quick
<yofel> latest digikam I see is 4.10 in wily
<yofel> clivejo: where is that 4.11 you're talking about?
<ovidiu-florin> yes
<ovidiu-florin> it's already outdated
<ovidiu-florin> 4.12 is the latest. but that's a week ago
<ovidiu-florin> yofel: missed you at akademy
<yofel> missed you guys too, at least looked at some of the pictures ^^
<clivejo> ahoneybun ovidiu-florin yofel soee: can any of you help me with this - https://launchpadlibrarian.net/213500634/buildlog_ubuntu-wily-amd64.digikam_4%3A4.12.0-0ubuntu1~ubuntu15.10~ppa1_BUILDING.txt.gz
<yofel> that doesn't tell much except that there's a dependency problem
<yofel> I would try that in pbuilder to get the aptitude output
<clivejo> it is building on my own machine
<clivejo> and cant figure out why it wont build on LP
<yofel> you have wily-proposed enabled on your machine?
<clivejo> dont think so
<yofel> well, the PPA has it
<yofel> probably some fallout from the current gcc5 mess
<clivejo> can I disable it?
<yofel> yes, if you go to "edit dependencies" on your ppa page
<yofel> don't forget to enable it again later though if you want your PPA to match the archive builders
<clivejo> where did my 386 build go?
<clivejo> ah found it
<clivejo> looks like it starting to build
<clivejo> fingers crossed
<clivejo> ahoneybun: would you test digikam 4.12 in my PPA?
#kubuntu-devel 2015-08-04
* ahoneybun changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu Paddle Club: http://jriddell.org/2015/07/31/kubuntu-paddleboard-club/ | https://trello.com/kubuntu | http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ | Plasma Mobile images: http://kubuntu.plasma-mobile.org/ | congratulations to sgclark on Akademy Award
<sitter> Riddell: you forgot to unpause ci
<lordievader> Good morning.
<sitter> Riddell: you installed a .so symlink in a bin package http://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-kde/frameworks/kglobalaccel.git/commit/?h=kubuntu_unstable&id=66d2f3a81704cb14731377199290e27e952b3961
<sitter> Riddell: didn't we take notes at the kubuntu bof?
<sitter> by we I mean someone other than me :P
<sitter> Riddell: kjs might fail on i386 https://launchpadlibrarian.net/213546641/buildlog_ubuntu-wily-i386.kjs_5.12.0%2Bgit20150804.0918%2B15.10-0_BUILDING.txt.gz
<sitter> Riddell: !!!!!!!!!
<Riddell> morning sitter
<sitter> Riddell: backlog plz. kubuntu bof notes
<Riddell> looking at k3b is on my todo
<blaze> just upgraded to wily. well, it seems that pure qt apps doesn't understand they're on kde anymore
<soee> what ? :D
<clivejo> ovidiu-florin: will you test digikam 4.12 on wily, its in my PPA?
<clivejo> sick_rimmit: hi rick
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<blaze> soee: wait, i'll think how to put it in a simple way, for stupid people
<blaze> kde file dialog is not working in qt4 apps
<ahoneybun> add a description for your ppa clivejo :)
<clivejo> ahoneybun: a description?
<ahoneybun> yea tell us what is in the pppa
<ahoneybun> I know we can look at the LP page
<ahoneybun> but still
<ahoneybun> I'm also installing digikam
<ahoneybun> I see a new build of kdeconnect as well
<clivejo> oh the kdeconnect is just an experiment
<clivejo> it doesnt fix the file transter problem 
<ahoneybun> well it was insatlled
<ahoneybun> well it started  :)
<clivejo> ahoneybun: have you a PPA?
<ahoneybun> I have a ppa
<clivejo> where?
<clivejo> oh found you
<ahoneybun> yep
<ahoneybun> kubuntu-settings is the only useful one atm
<clivejo> you keep a separate archive for each?
<ahoneybun> kinda a messup on my end
 * sitter preps CI for apps 15.08
<sitter> Riddell: merging kubuntu_unstable into kubuntu_stable for 15.08
<sitter> also no one volunteered to package the new kf5 packages :(
<clivejo> ahoneybun: do you know how muon updater works?
<clivejo> where the packaging is for it?
<ahoneybun> nope
<sitter> http://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-kde/plasma/muon.git/
<clivejo> need to add a dep on python-future
<sitter> clivejo: why?
<ahoneybun> how do I force apt to upgrade packages?
<ahoneybun> it sees 3 but then I run apt upgrade and it does nothing
<clivejo> I was getting dist release updates nofications
<sitter> that has nothing to do with python-future
<clivejo> Im on wily and it was telling me that there was a new release
<ahoneybun> damn it
<clivejo> after conversation with Riddell he suggested installing python-future
<clivejo> and the issue has been resloved
<clivejo> muon-updater doesnt use python scripts?
<sitter> yes it does
<sitter> that script does not use python future though
<clivejo> strange :/
<sitter> not necessarily
<clivejo> the issue has been resolved
<sitter> if you see the bug I am thinking about it is purely timing dependent
<sitter> so it might not appear 300 times in a row, might reappear at the 301st start though
<clivejo> this bug was almost all the time
<clivejo> kept displaying a nofication
 * ahoneybun might have broken his install
<clivejo> ahoneybun: how did you do that?!?
<ahoneybun> I added your ppa lol
<ahoneybun> and then removed it
<clivejo> :O
<ahoneybun> I removed the ppa but I can't update
<ahoneybun> well downgrade to the official kdeconnect
<ahoneybun> still on your version
<sitter> clivejo: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=349787#c4
<ubottu> KDE bug 349787 in updater "the update center shows that there is a new kubuntu upgrade when I have the newest kubuntu OS" [Normal,Confirmed]
<clivejo> ahoneybun: use ppa purge
<ahoneybun> muon always pops up for me
<sitter> clivejo: what you could do is remove python-future. then run /usr/share/libmuon/applicationsbackend/releasechecker see what happens if it complains about future being missing there is a bug in one of the python libraries used, if not it is simply a timing issue
<sitter> actually, it probably is a timing issue eitherway it might jsut be that if an underlying dependency problem in python makes the python helper return quickly the condition outlined in the bug comment happens
<clivejo> sitter: <Riddell> clivejo: what does python /usr/share/libmuon/applicationsbackend/releasechecker; echo $?  give you?
<clivejo> it was saying "Could not load list of meta packages: No module named configparser"
<sitter> right so it was tripping over missing deps, made the script return early, triggering the problem outlined in the comment
<clivejo> I installed python-future and it now returns a !
<clivejo> 1
<sitter> not sure how future relates to configparser though :P
<clivejo> beyond me !
<clivejo> its magic
<sitter> clivejo: locate configparser |grep python
<sitter> also
<sitter> grep -ri configparser /usr/lib/python3/dist-packages/UpdateManager/
<clivejo> https://paste.kde.org/piw9cupl5
<clivejo> added both to that paste
<sitter>  /usr/lib/python3/dist-packages/future/moves/configparser.py
<sitter> clivejo: I only see one in the paste
<clivejo> reload
<clivejo> I revised it
<sitter> I did :(
<sitter> clivejo: surely the revision has a new id
<clivejo> https://paste.kde.org/pijochkul
<clivejo> sorry sitter didnt realise that
<sitter> righto
<clivejo> any clues?
<sitter> clivejo: python3-update-manager needs a dependency on python-future
<sitter> eh
<sitter> clivejo: python3-update-manager needs a dependency on python3-future
<sitter> python3-future apparently contains /usr/lib/python3/dist-packages/future/moves/configparser.py which is apparently used by /usr/lib/python3/dist-packages/UpdateManager/Core/MetaRelease.py:    import configparser
<clivejo> is python-future just a meta package?
<sitter> clivejo: did you install python-future or python3-future?
<clivejo> just python-future
<sitter> that makes no sense now :P
 * sitter spins up a container
<clivejo> LOL
<sitter> at any rate, whatever dependency it brought in... the problem is in some library not muon. muon's releasechecker only uses the UpdateManager module
<ahoneybun> seems like a restart got it back to working order so far
<sitter> clivejo: I can't reproduce this
<clivejo> strange
 * sitter purges and tries without recommends
<clivejo> must be my install
<sitter> clivejo: I think installing python packages sometimes compiles the modules so it doesn't have to interpret all of it all the time, perhaps something there went wrong
<sitter> thing is.. configparser.py is also in python minimal and that should always be installed
<sitter> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12000167/ :(
<sitter> nope
<sitter> clivejo: can't reproduce it
<sitter> had minimal dep set installed, releasechecker fails as it is not critical functionality. installed python3-update-manager works as expected
<sitter> so whatever went wrong for you it doesn't appear to be an actual problem in the packaging
<sgclark> ugh not feeling well at all, despite 13 hours of sleep.
<lordievader> sgclark: :(
<clivejo> jetlag?
<ahoneybun> sgclark: you body needs to recover from jetlag and other tihings
<ahoneybun> *your
<sgclark> yeah, and I ended up with sore throat and a cold :(
<ahoneybun> oh noews
<clivejo> probably the old stale re-circualted air on the phone
<clivejo> plane
<mamarley> Modern planes usually have HEPA air filtration and also quite a bit of air is brought in from outside.
<mamarley> However, it is often very dry air, which can cause a sore throat and a runny nose.
<Riddell> get lots of daylight to help with jet lag
 * BluesKaj has jetlag from waking up too early these days
<clivejo> Riddell: where have you moved to?
<Riddell> clivejo: sunny Scotland :)
<Riddell> it was getting too hot in Barcelona
<clivejo> is it as wet and windy as it is in Ireland?
<clivejo> LOL from one extreme to the other
<clivejo> Riddell: I tried to package digiKam 4.12 and its in my PPA, will you have a look see if I done it right?
<ahoneybun> any slow issues on Wily Riddell?
<ahoneybun> got a bit slow since I got bcak
<Riddell> clivejo: yep it's on my todo for this evening thanks :)
<Riddell> ahoneybun: all good here
<ahoneybun> damn it
<ahoneybun> takes like 5 secs to click
<ahoneybun> sometimes to type
<ahoneybun> I wonder if it has to do with the staging-framework
<lordievader> ahoneybun: Wily is fine for me. Even on the somewhat slow laptop.
<ahoneybun> darn
<Riddell> clivejo: digikam looking good, uploaded! can you update it in bzr?
<clivejo> how do I do that?
<Riddell> clivejo: bzr co bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/digikam/
<Riddell> copy in the new debian/ direcotory
<Riddell> bzr diff
<Riddell> bzr commit
<yofel> he can't do that unless he's a member, so either he'll need a merge request or you have to commit
<lordievader> Or he can become a member ;)
<ahoneybun> ubuntu member?
<yofel> ofc, but "right now" isn't really managable :P
<lordievader> True, true... But still ;)
<ahoneybun> anyone of us can do it for him no?
<yofel> you still need council quorum
<yofel> and he's been here for ~6 months?
<ahoneybun> I meant to commit
<yofel> ah right, that sure
<yofel> that was more meant as a reminder for Riddell as he doesn't seem to remember that
<ahoneybun> sure
<Riddell> I think he is a member of ~kubuntu-packagers
<ahoneybun> he is
<ahoneybun> yellow belt for sure
<ahoneybun> things are soo slowww
<ahoneybun> on my system
<valorie> sgclark: just saw you are sick
<valorie> :(
<sgclark> very :(
<lordievader> ahoneybun: Have you checked why that might be?
<valorie> we want more kubuntu members and kubuntu devels!
<ahoneybun> things seem a bit better after removing staging-frameworks
<ahoneybun> lordievader: ^
<ahoneybun> a ppa
<valorie> there is still a council and still a group of kubuntu devels to grill new devels
<ahoneybun> system76 still love us :)
<valorie> sitter: we put the notes for the kubuntu BoF on the bottom of the Neon BoF
<valorie> dear god I hate windows
<valorie> but at least the visa is paid
<valorie> now for the rest of the bills
<lordievader> ahoneybun: First stop would be vmstat or atop I'd say ;)
<ahoneybun> ewwww windows
 * ahoneybun slides lordievader over to #kubuntu
 * valorie plunges back into the OS of darkness and dispair
<ahoneybun> no?
<ahoneybun> not sure what vmstat is saying
<lordievader> Hehe, thanks to my recent ram upgrade I forgot today that I had Windows running in the background as a vm... XD
<ahoneybun> I have 8gbs
<Riddell> clivejo: hum, not working https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/digikam/4:4.12.0-0ubuntu1
<clivejo> have to disable proposed 
<ahoneybun> Riddell: lets have Canonical pay for a new hdd XD
<Riddell> canonical won't, you can always try the ubuntu community fund, but probably not
<ahoneybun> jokes of course
<Riddell> hi TJ-!
<Riddell> ooh frameworks 5.13 is here
<valorie> weee, bills are paid
<valorie> windows machine doing updates or something
 * ahoneybun 's hard drive will die soon I think
#kubuntu-devel 2015-08-05
<sitter> yofel: it occurs to me that you broke the breeze automerge http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_breeze/346/
<kfunk> guys, anyone running Wily as "production" system already? is it usable?
 * kfunk wants to break his system again
<ovidiu-florin> sgclark: ping
<lordievader> Good morning.
<soee> kfunk: yes, im usign it since few weeks
<lordievader> kfunk: Running a development release in production is never a good idea.
<kfunk> lordievader: pff :)
<lordievader> Especially not now with the transition to GCC5.
<kfunk> oh, right, that's troublesome, I can imagine
<yofel> sitter: how would I fix breeze? It looks like it's failing on the unstable>stable merge, but:
<yofel> $ git checkout kubuntu_unstable 
<yofel> Branch kubuntu_unstable set up to track remote branch kubuntu_unstable from origin.
<yofel> Switched to a new branch 'kubuntu_unstable'
<yofel> $ git merge origin/kubuntu_stable 
<yofel> Already up-to-date.
<sitter> yofel: because sgclark fixed it :P http://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-kde/plasma/breeze.git/commit/?id=7473fd16fbcb37e7dff530b5cd45fb152177a564
<sitter> http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_breeze/362/
<yofel> then don't ping me if it's fixed..
<sitter> pft
<sitter> yofel: she fixed it after I pung 
<yofel> aah
<yofel> sgclark++
<Riddell> !testers | 14.04 trusty .3 update tests needed
<ubottu> 14.04 trusty .3 update tests needed: testers is Help is needed in #kubuntu-devel. Please ping Riddell, yofel, soee, Tm_T, shadeslayer, BluesKaj, James147, Quintasan, lordievader, shrini, tester56, parad1se, mamarley, alket, SourBlues, sgclark, neo31, vip, mparillo for information
<Riddell> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/344/builds
<lordievader> Is it time to make my test box a triple boot ;)
<Riddell> lordievader: could well be, can you help out?
<lordievader> Sure.
<lordievader> That is if login.ubuntu.com will respond...
<lordievader> Ah, there we go.
<doko> calligra has hardcoded b-d's on boost1.55 ...
 * sitter welcomes doko to his daily http://tinyurl.com/aoal68o
<Riddell> doko: what should it have?
<sitter> a bdep without version
<Riddell> hmm, I thought it was ubuntu practice to add an explicit version to boost?
<Riddell> debian does it without
<doko> libboost-system1.55-dev -> unversioned
<doko> who told you that?
<sitter> Riddell: not sure where you got that idea tbh
<sitter> anyway, fix should be a test build away one presumes
<Riddell> from ScottK surely?
<Riddell> anyway I can fix calligra
<doko> ta
<sitter> Riddell: since I joined late for the kubuntu bof... do you remember why exactly we are marking gcc5 retracted symbols optional?
<sitter> doko: just in case. do you have any guesses why santa would get a symbol while I don't for std::_Sp_counted_ptr<decltype(nullptr), (__gnu_cxx::_Lock_policy)2>::_M_dispose()
<sitter> - (optional=templinst)_ZNSt15_Sp_counted_ptrIDnLN9__gnu_cxx12_Lock_policyE2EE10_M_disposeEv@Base 5.12.0
<sitter> +#MISSING: 5.12.0+git20150805.0211+15.10-0# (optional=templinst)_ZNSt15_Sp_counted_ptrIDnLN9__gnu_cxx12_Lock_policyE2EE10_M_disposeEv@Base 5.12.0
<doko> sitter, these are destructors, the go and come, depending on compiler version and optimization level
<doko> they even
<sitter> ok thanks
<sitter> Riddell: should you run into build failures with symbols in frameworks please make sure to merge your changes into kubuntu_unstable manually as well, I did a number of additional tweaking for CI already, so chances are things will fail to build unless you make sure the symbols changes are merged correctly
<Riddell> sitter: santa used optional just to make sure it compiled everywhere all the time including backports
<Riddell> I expect we can move to default now
<Riddell> sitter: merges, gotcha
<sitter> mh, it occurs to me that this is more work since we now don't know which symbosl are properly optional and which ones arent ;)
<sitter> on a related note though... I think backports should have their symbols files dropped as part of the backport
<sitter> that's what KCI is doing for vivid builds anyway
<Riddell> right
<sgclark> good morning, I had to fix some plasma 5.3.2 vivid backports yesterday, and need testers please.
<sgclark> !testers
<ubottu> testers is Help is needed in #kubuntu-devel. Please ping Riddell, yofel, soee, Tm_T, shadeslayer, BluesKaj, James147, Quintasan, lordievader, shrini, tester56, parad1se, mamarley, alket, SourBlues, sgclark, neo31, vip, mparillo for information
<vip> sgclark: staging repo? already upgraded
<sgclark> I still feel right crummy :(
<sgclark> staging-plasma
<lordievader> sgclark: That is too bad. :(
<lordievader> I installed 5.3.2 a couple of days ago, upgrade went smooth.
<yofel> for me it still says:
<yofel> The following packages will be REMOVED:
<yofel>   ksysguard kubuntu-desktop
<yofel> frameworks still not released?
<Riddell> clivejo: looks like digikam is now caught up in gcc transition
<yofel> sgclark: does plasma depend on some unreleased frameworks version?
<clivejo> I had to remove the proposed archive to build on LP
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<yofel> clivejo: right, and we can't do that for the archive
<yofel> bbl
<clivejo> oh, didnt know that
 * sitter puts summer '15 down as the great proposed implosion
<clivejo> oh no, not an implosion
<sgclark> yofel: hmm, ok looking into it
<ovidiu-florin> sgclark: re ping
<sgclark> ovidiu-florin: pong
<sgclark> ok ksysguard wants things that don't exist anymore and my brain is too brokien to fix it 
<sitter> libksysguard had an ABI break but I think that will be in 5.4
<sitter> sgclark: got an error?
<sgclark> it wants 5 and the libs are at 7
<doko> Riddell, sgclark: how are kde uploads going?
<sgclark> ksysguard : Depends: libksgrd5 but it is not going to be installed
<sgclark> doko: I am extreemely sick, doing the best I can
<Riddell> doko: frameworks is up, I haven't looked into what's next
<ovidiu-florin> sgclark: is phabricator connected to the CI?
<ovidiu-florin> or will it be?
<sgclark> it will be eventually
<doko> sgclark, ta
<ScottK> Riddell: since boost-defaults is watched more closely now, it's probably OK to go with unversioned.  Historically I didn't like it because one doesn't want to change boost versions accidentally.
<sitter> sgclark: ksysguard needs a rebuild
<sgclark> ok
<sitter> sgclark: although I do not know the context of the build you are talking about, so there might be trickier foo involved ;)
<sitter> generally though a rebuild should fix it
<sgclark> yeah no worries
<sgclark> if I was a tad less sick I am sure I could sort it out. Will try rebuild, ty
<sitter> someone really needs to work on automated b-dep generation or at least review all things that depend on kdelibs4support
<sitter> it seems to me way too much stuff from plasma bottlenecks on it
<sitter> Riddell: completely wiping out breeze-qt4 and oxygen-qt4 now
<sitter> from KCI
<sitter> this is now including stable
<Riddell> kill them dead
<doko> are marble and okteta part of your updates?
<Riddell> doko: yes, they're part of the KDE Applications release
<Riddell> which we're behind on and need to update
<Riddell> they're also both quite ugly for their libraries
<doko> I can imagine ...
<sitter> mh
<sitter> Riddell: if you want to update apps 15.04.x you mustn't merge
<sitter> stable is now 15.08
<sitter> actually, I need to send mailz
<Riddell> sitter: how about if I package 15.07.80 ?
<sitter> then it's fine to base on stable
<sitter> also that version still needs packaging as per the mail I sent likea month ago >.<
<Riddell> right
<Riddell> we just need to get clivejo and ahoneybun interested in packaging and updating new things :)
<ahoneybun> I need exp more 
<ahoneybun> *more exp
<ahoneybun> Riddell: is there a kde-usa/kde-community irc room?
<Riddell> not that I know of
<ahoneybun> oh ok
<ahoneybun> the kde-usa ML is pretty dead
<ahoneybun> last message was in march of this year
<ahoneybun> I won't mind doing some promotion at fossetcon if I had stickers/booth
<ahoneybun> getting a booth will not be hard I think
<ahoneybun> I need a cool table cloth
<BluesKaj> ahoneybun:  with K-gear logos 
<ahoneybun> yep lol
<ximion> Riddell: http://appstream.kubuntu.co.uk/hints_html/wily/main/
 * ahoneybun waits for bestbuy to open
<ximion> universe looks way worse, but if I refine the icon searching code, some of the errors might already vanish
<Riddell> ximion: awooga :)
<sitter> Riddell: image hosting needs a CDN account
<ximion> I also made a small package (based on the Tanglu packaging) for Kubuntu :)
<sitter> random thought du jour that was
<Riddell> sitter: what what?
<sitter> Riddell: since appstream screenshots are hosted by the distro we need a CDN to host them
<sitter> otherwise they are either going to be ETOOSLOW in !europe or blow up the server, or both :P
<Riddell> what's a CDN?
<ximion> Riddel: I noticed a few odd things in the Kubuntu metadata, which I want to fix - so treat the current data as preliminary stuff to experiment with
<ximion> that's also the reason why this isn't official at Debian yet
<ximion> content delivery network
<sitter> Riddell: special file hosting service with servers in different geographic regions that figures out where to direct traffic
<sitter> like a mirror network essentially but for the web
<sitter> Riddell: what do we do with the missing dep there? http://kci.pangea.pub/job/wily_unstable_oxygen/29/parsed_console/job/wily_unstable_oxygen/29/parsed_console/log_content.html#WARNING1 
<clivejo> Riddell: Im interested in package, just need to learn how to!
<ahoneybun> same
<Riddell> clivejo: ahoneybun: we need new packages for kwallet-pam and plasma-pa if you're up for a challenge
<clivejo> Riddell: are you willing to explain very slowly how to do it, step by step
<Riddell> clivejo: sure, do you have a spare hour or two? I'll set up an ec2
<clivejo> and prepared to answer, "but why" and "are we there yet" questions
<soee> do we package LO ? i see there is v 5.0 already released ?
<Riddell> clivejo: try   ssh ubuntu@ec2-54-158-140-126.compute-1.amazonaws.com
<Riddell> soee: kubuntu team doesn't no
<clivejo> Riddell: Im in
<Riddell> clivejo: groovy, shall we package kwallet-pam?
<clivejo> is ahoneybun here too?
<Riddell> no, I can add him if he wants to watch/help out
<clivejo> cause I can do it locally if he wants to take the lead
<Riddell> clivejo: lets just start here
<Riddell> clivejo: there's an older package at you can put into an old/ directory https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archive/primary/+files/pam-kwallet_0.0%7Egit20140429-0ubuntu2.dsc
<Riddell> use dget to download that
<Riddell> clivejo: and the new stuff we want to package is still in git, not tars until toorrow  https://projects.kde.org/projects/playground/base/kwallet-pam/repository
<clivejo> git clone ?
<clivejo> like that?
<Riddell> yep
<Riddell> oh, no not like that :)
<Riddell> open that url and find the real one
<clivejo> like that?
<Riddell> yep
<clivejo> do I need a branch/revision?
<Riddell> nope
<clivejo> put my debian folder here?
<Riddell> clivejo: not yet
<Riddell> you need to make a .orig.tar first
<Riddell> and  rm -rf the .git directory
<clivejo> is there a tool?
<Riddell> rm and tar :)
<clivejo> cant I just use the tarball link?
<Riddell> there is no tarball
<clivejo> http://anongit.kde.org/kwallet-pam/kwallet-pam-latest.tar.gz
<Riddell> gosh where did you find that?
<clivejo> on the page you sent me, click the tarball button
<Riddell> hmm that seem to be the git repository not the files in the git repository
<sitter> eh eh eh
<clivejo> can I try it?
<Riddell> sure look and see
<sitter> Riddell: you did read that I packaged, right?
<Riddell> sitter: ooh?
<sitter> I mentioned it at least twice
<Riddell> where?
<sitter> in two different channels probably
<Riddell> sitter: but where's the packaging?
<clivejo> what version are we?
<sitter> http://people.ubuntu.com/~apachelogger/tmp/debian.tar
<sitter> needs rules changed to default to kwallet5 and optin for kwallet4 though, as per changes done earlier today in git
<Riddell> sitter: did you package plasma-pa ?
<sitter> called plasma-volume-control on git.debian presently
<sitter> not sure it has a copyright though etc.
<sitter> (and well, theres the obvious problem that it needs renaming)
<Riddell> and moved into plasma
<sitter> yup
<Riddell> clivejo: how are you getting on?
<clivejo> what version?
<clivejo> and how do I know?
<Riddell> we're taking a snapshot so you can make one up
<sitter> Riddell, clivejo: look for mail 'kde applications 15.08 - kf5 ports' on the devel mailing list
<Riddell> 0.0+git20150805 for example
<sitter> it lists a whole bunch of stuff that needs porting to kf5 packaging
<Riddell> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kubuntu-devel/2015-July/009767.html
<sitter> and that list actually grew ... https://community.kde.org/Applications/15.08_Release_Notes
<sitter> everything that has a [new] tag in the kf5 list needs porting
<clivejo> do I remove the git info before I tarball it?
<Riddell> clivejo: yes please
<clivejo> Riddell: is that right?
<Riddell> clivejo: looking good
<Riddell> clivejo: so now you want to add in sitter's packaging http://people.ubuntu.com/~apachelogger/tmp/debian.tar
<Riddell> clivejo: which presumably is better than the old package else he wouldn't have pointed us to it
<clivejo> not the one from before?
<Riddell> clivejo: right, ignore current stuff use sitter stuff
<Riddell> shadeslayer: can you remember why you called that pam-kwallet?
<Riddell> and not kwallet-pam?
<Riddell> clivejo: rename it to kwallet-pam on that first line
<Riddell> clivejo: stick your own name in and add a line saying new snapshot
<Riddell> lovely
<clivejo> Riddell: look ok?
<Riddell> yep
<clivejo> grr not nano
<clivejo> how do I save
<Riddell> emacs :)  control-x-s  control-x-c
<Quintasan> vim?
<Quintasan> :D
<clivejo> debuild?
<Riddell> clivejo: hang on, sitter said we'd need to swap the 4/5 logic
<clivejo> what is 4/5 logic when its at home?
<Riddell> clivejo: this package has the annoying feature that it builds itself twice, once for kdelibs4 and once for frameworks 5
<clivejo> clever
<clivejo> what did you do?
<Riddell> clivejo: and just today the author changed it so by default it builds kwallet5 and you have to ask for kwallet4
<Riddell> previously it was the opposite way round
<Riddell> clivejo: so edit debian/rules
<clivejo> ah
<Riddell> and remove the bit that defines KWALLET5 and move it to the live above to it defines KWALLET4
<Riddell> and remove that define for phonon which is just left over from a bad copy/paste sitter did I think
<Riddell> clivejo: it's the dh_auto_configure lines to change
<clivejo> Im confused
<clivejo> have you done this?
<Riddell> no I haven't
<Riddell> under override_dh_auto_configure: the first line builds the kwallet4 version and the second line builds the kwallet5 version
<Riddell> firstly remove that -DPHONON thing, that's junk
<Riddell> clivejo: now move that -DKWALLET5 up to the kwallet4 line
<Riddell> and change the 5 to a 4
<clivejo> is it the wrong way around?
<Riddell> clivejo: it is
<Riddell> clivejo: first of those lines should say   -- -DKWALLET4=1
<Riddell> second one should say  -- --builddirectory=$(QT5_BUILD_DIR)
<clivejo> why do we need version 4?
<Riddell> good question, shame sitter's not around to answer it
<Riddell> clivejo: I'm wrong about the "--" move those to the first line
<clivejo> what does that mean ?
<Riddell> builddirectory is an argument for dh_auto_configure, the -DKWALLET4 is an argument for dh_auto_configure to pass to cmake
<ximion> Riddell: fixed a few bugs in the DEP-11 generator, this will drastically reduce the amount of broken apps (especially if they are KDE applications)
<Riddell> clivejo: so when you run debuild one of the first things that happens is it needs to run  cmake  to configure the package
<clivejo> but isnt -- and option?
<Riddell> clivejo: normally it guesses correctly how to do that but being a strange package we build twice we have to override it which we do with the override_dh_auto_configure: rule
<clivejo> --list-missing
<clivejo> but its blank here ?
<Riddell> so first we run  dh_auto_configure and tell it to pass -DKWALLET4=1 to cmake
<Riddell> anything after the "--" is passed to cmake rather than being used by dh_auto_configure
<clivejo> oh
<clivejo> I didnt know that
<Riddell> secondly we run dh_auto_configure and tell it to build in a different directory
<Riddell> but on that second line we now don't pass anything to cmake because cmake was changed today to build kwallet5 by default
<Riddell> clivejo: tidy up by removing that dh_strip stuff at the bottom, we don't need that
<Riddell> clivejo: control-k is your friend
<Riddell> groovy, save and quit
<Riddell> clivejo: now in debian/control we'll need to rename the package on the first line
<clivejo> here too?
<Riddell> clivejo: nah let's keep them with the same names
<Riddell> clivejo: set Standards-Version: to 3.9.6
<clivejo> will I bump the standards
<clivejo> ok?
<Riddell> yep
<Riddell> clivejo: oh here's more stuff you can put in debian/control
<Riddell> Homepage: https://projects.kde.org/projects/kde/workspace/libkscreen
<Riddell> Vcs-Browser: http://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-kde/plasma/libkscreen.git
<Riddell> Vcs-Git: git://anonscm.debian.org/pkg-kde/plasma/libkscreen.git
<Riddell> add those at the bottom of the first block and replace libkscreen with kwallet-pam 
<clivejo> k?
<Riddell> lovely
<Riddell> clivejo: lets see what a debuild does
<clivejo> can I put the deps on separate lines?
<clivejo> like that?
<Riddell> clivejo: there's a magic script called  wrap-and-sort  to do that
<Riddell> much better than doing it by hand
<clivejo> easier to read!
<Riddell> clivejo: save the file then run wrap-and-sort
<clivejo> like that?
<Riddell> yep
<Riddell> clivejo: nah that's it, it doesn't think that build-depends line is long enough to wrap
<Riddell> clivejo: so that's fine, try a debuild
<Riddell> clivejo: ah rename the tar I think, use a ~ instead of a +
<Riddell> clivejo: an export LANG=C; export LC_ALL=C  will make things tidyer :)
<clivejo> missing seperator
<Riddell> so groovy it built
<Riddell> hmm I think harald has forgotten the .install files
<Riddell> so add in a .install file for each package
<clivejo> yeah
<clivejo> pam-kwallet4.install
<clivejo> Riddell: ok?
<Riddell> clivejo: looking good
<Riddell> clivejo: run lesspipe over the three .deb files to check them
<clivejo> lesspipe?
<clivejo> new to me
<Riddell> yes, it'll show you what's in the files
<BluesKaj> intertsting, just installed google-earth on 15.10 and it runs just fine so far 
<clivejo> can you show me how?
<Riddell> clivejo: that one looks good
<clivejo> do not publish the version 4 one?
<Riddell> we'll publish this
<Riddell> but we'll only put the kwallet5 one on the ISO images
<Riddell> lovely
<clivejo> do we need that one?
<Riddell> clivejo: fancy fixing up the debian/copyright now?
<Riddell> yes it's a transitional because pam-kwallet is now called pam-kwallet4
<Riddell> so this empty package just depends on the newly named package
<Riddell> clivejo: I think it's just that Source: line which need fixed
<Riddell> get the right url from debian/control
<clivejo> is the source not the git archive?
<Riddell> well whatever, just somewhere that people can find upstream
<clivejo> like that?
<Riddell> lovely
<Riddell> so now let's upload it to the staging-plasma ppa
<Riddell> run debuild -S  
<clivejo> done
<Riddell> ah wait there's another lnitian issue
<Riddell> invalid-short-name-in-dep5-copyright
<Riddell> it's getting very fussy about these copyright files
<Riddell> clivejo: can you change the line where it says BSD to BSD-3-clause
<clivejo> will you have to sign it?
<Riddell> clivejo: yep, I just signed kwallet-pam_0.0~git20150805-0ubuntu1_source.changes
<Riddell> so now you can  dput ppa:kubuntu-ppa/staging-plasma kwallet-pam_0.0~git20150805-0ubuntu1_source.changes
<Riddell> clivejo: dput -u
<Riddell> yay!
<Riddell> that should appear at https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/staging-plasma shortly
<clivejo> can I push to plasma_staging?
<clivejo> if I was to do all that locally
<Riddell> clivejo: I think so, I added you to ~kubuntu-packagers
<clivejo> 386 version failed
<clivejo> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/213678524/buildlog_ubuntu-wily-i386.kwallet-pam_0.0~git20150805-0ubuntu1_BUILDING.txt.gz
<clivejo> ah
<clivejo> lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/security
<clivejo> should be /lib/*/security ?
<Riddell> clivejo: exactly :)
<clivejo> do I have to increase the version number?
<clivejo> can I just do that?
<clivejo> ubuntu2 ?
<Riddell> yep
<clivejo> will you do your thing again pls
<clivejo> did you let me make that mistake on puspose?!?
<Riddell> clivejo: signed
<clivejo> thanks
<clivejo> Riddell: did you let me make that mistake on purpose?
<Riddell> clivejo: nope, I didn't see any mistake
<clivejo> LOL
<Riddell> clivejo: so well done, you're an elite packager
<Riddell> if you fancy another challenge plasma-pa needs something similar done
<clivejo> I have to go for a while
<clivejo> but maybe later
<clivejo> is there a plan or diagram how everything fits together?
<Riddell> not really, KDE has three big releases of frameworks, plasma and applications
<Riddell> and other stuff that gets released on its own
<Riddell> and it's the task of packagers to keep track of it all
<ahoneybun> yay back up and running
<Riddell> hi ahoneybun
<ahoneybun> hey Riddell
<ahoneybun> just got a 240GB SSD
<clivejo> why does kwallet need to talk to PAM?
 * clivejo chokes
<Riddell> clivejo: when you log in it opens kwallet so you don't have to open it all the time with a separate password, I think
<clivejo> ah
<clivejo> that makes sense, now you explain it
 * ahoneybun should have made a script for packages he needs to package...
<ahoneybun> to install
<clivejo> apt-get install ahoneybun ;)
<ahoneybun> not sure of the packages I had before
<ahoneybun> for packaging :_
<ahoneybun> :0
<clivejo> Riddell: I cant find the v2 on LP
<clivejo> did it get rejected?
<Riddell> ahoneybun: lots to package  https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kubuntu-devel/2015-July/009767.html  https://community.kde.org/Applications/15.08_Release_Notes
<Riddell> clivejo: ahem, you uploaded it to the ubuntu archive :)
<Riddell> clivejo: run dput again but  add back in the ppa:kubuntu-ppa/staging-plasma 
<clivejo> eakkk sorry
<clivejo> can you delete it?
<Riddell> clivejo: yep done :)
<clivejo> both arch seem to have built ok :)
<clivejo> yippeee
<clivejo> time for tea!
<Riddell> yum
<ahoneybun> Riddell: still around?
<Riddell> hola ahoneybun
<ahoneybun> what are the needed packages to build?
<ahoneybun> ie, use debuild
<ahoneybun> plus I need to import my key crap
<ahoneybun> and I deleted my key...
<Riddell> devscripts has debuild
<Riddell> then it depends on the package you're building
<ahoneybun> yea
<ahoneybun> just base packages really
<ahoneybun> Riddell: this will be much faster with a SSD now 
<ahoneybun> lol
<ahoneybun> how do I get my key from LP?
<Riddell> you public key is linked from your profile page
<Riddell> your private key you don't because only you should have that
<ahoneybun> but how to import and such
<Riddell> I forget, gpg --help will know
<ahoneybun> ok got the public
<ahoneybun> gpg --recv-keys
<davmor2> ahoneybun: you need the private key on your machine
<ahoneybun> no clue how to get it
<davmor2> ahoneybun: you should have a back up of it off you old system/harddrive
<ahoneybun> nope
<ahoneybun> I did on GDrive
<ahoneybun> but that was not a good idea
<davmor2> ahoneybun: you may have to create a new key and null your old one
<ahoneybun> damn
<ahoneybun> just imported the public one
<ahoneybun> gpg --gen-key   ?
<davmor2> ahoneybun: http://irtfweb.ifa.hawaii.edu/~lockhart/gpg/gpg-cs.html
<davmor2> ahoneybun: I recommend when you create it you back it up the .gnupg folder to a pendrive and store it somewhere safe.
<ahoneybun> yea this time I will for sure
<ahoneybun> thanks davmor2
<davmor2> ahoneybun: you'll need this again too I think https://help.launchpad.net/YourAccount/ImportingYourPGPKey
<ahoneybun> yea import the new one into LP
<ahoneybun> seems I broke kgpg
<ahoneybun> davmor2: got the secret key and pubilc
<ahoneybun> just have to upload to the keyserver
<ahoneybun> the public one
 * Riddell out
<ahoneybun> I don't understand sitter's email
<ahoneybun> what needs packaging
<shadeslayer> Riddell: convention probably
<ahoneybun> shadeslayer: do you understand?
<clivejo> what is plasma-pa, pulse-audio?
<clivejo> Riddell: you about?
<clivejo> is there anyway to make the clipboard remember more than 6 entries?
<mamarley> clivejo: Yeah, right click somewhere on the popup and click "Configure Clipboard".
<mamarley> You can configure it to remember up to 2048 entries.
<clivejo> mamarley: thanks, you're a star!
<mamarley> No problem :)
<clivejo> thats been annoying me for a while
<clivejo> I want a hat!
<mamarley> Sorry, I have no hats :(
<clivejo> mamarley: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uG40fJzlJiM
 * mamarley is at work and can't watch youtube videos, sorry.
<clivejo> its the Kubuntu Podcast :)
<mamarley> Ah
<mamarley> I really hope Kubuntu stays around in some form.  It is a really awesome KDE distro, and you guys are awesome too. :)
<ahoneybun> :)
<ovidiu-florin> Kubuntu Podcast Episode 3 has started. Join us here: http://youtu.be/uG40fJzlJiM
<clivejo> has plasma-volume-control changed ot plasma-pa ?
<clivejo> ah santa!
<clivejo> how are you?
<Guest65423> hi
<clivejo> hiding?!?
<santa__> fine, thanks
<santa__> nope, not hiding, I was moved from one house to another
<clivejo> ah
<santa__> and I purchased internetz for my mobile
<clivejo> what is a boof?
<santa__> boof?
<santa__> maybe you mean bof?
<clivejo> yeah
<Quintasan> Birds of Feather IIRC
<clivejo> "there was a bog for "
<clivejo> bof
<Quintasan> It's a gathering of people to work on a same topic
<santa__> clivejo: it's an informal reunion to discuss something
<clivejo> ah
<santa__> like things to do in kubuntu and such
<santa__> we had some bof's @ akademy
<clivejo> santa__: thats what ovidiu-florin is talking about on podcast
<clivejo> but didnt know what a bof was
<santa__> ah, well now you know
<Quintasan> Bah, can someone paste me a magnet link for willy alpha 2 image?
<Quintasan> cdimage doesn't respond here.
<Quintasan> Oh now it does.
<BluesKaj> qui don't think there is one, only the torrent tracker option
<BluesKaj> Quintasan: ^
<clivejo> anyone able to help me with plasma-pa previously plasma-volume-control
<BluesKaj> ok , good :)
<BluesKaj> pulseaudio?
<clivejo> BluesKaj: yeah, I think so#
<clivejo> trying to package it
<Quintasan> BluesKaj: You can generate a magnet link for any torrent from within KTorrent
<clivejo> but getting lot of lintan errors/warnings I need to resolve
<BluesKaj> wish that package didn't exist, i pulled my m-audio soundcard in favour of using the onboard intel-hda which runs alsa just fine without pulse ..unfortunately some soundcards rely on the pulseaudio soundserver
<Quintasan> What.
<Quintasan> Which card exactly relies on PA?
<BluesKaj> Quintasan:  m-audio audiophile 192 will run without pualse, but webaudio/flashaudio doesn't play without it
<BluesKaj> I think most cards do, but some need pulse to link flash audio to alsa ...i haven't figured out why 
<soee_> https://mail.kde.org/pipermail/kde-distro-packagers/2015-August/000088.html
<MichaelP> kubuntu 15.10 alpha2 .....apt dist-upgrade....E: Can't find a source to download version '1:2.26.2-6ubuntu3' of 'bsdutils:amd64'
<doko> Riddell, you probably might kill me, but I'll bump the openexr soname
<Riddell> doko: okay dokay
<clivejo> Riddell: !!
<Riddell> hi clivejo
<clivejo> has plasma-volume-control changed its name to plasma-pa?
<Riddell> clivejo: yes, it's about to anyway
<clivejo> can you have a look at this?
<clivejo> https://launchpad.net/~clivejo/+archive/ubuntu/wily/+build/7764343
<clivejo> lots of lintan errors :(
<Riddell> clivejo: looking good
<Riddell> compant says 9 but build-depends says debhelper >= 8
<Riddell> it should be >= 9
<clivejo> how do I sort the copyright?
<MichaelP> kubuntu 15.10 alpha2 .....apt dist-upgrade....E: Can't find a source to download version '1:2.26.2-6ubuntu3' of 'bsdutils:amd64'  
<Riddell> clivejo: rather than using dh directly in debian/rules we use  "include /usr/share/pkg-kde-tools/qt-kde-team/3/debian-qt-kde.mk"
<Riddell> which sets some useful kde bits
<Riddell> clivejo: debian/copyright is just a case of filling in the gaps, it takes some detective work
<Riddell> looking at the source code, seeing who's the copyright owners and what the licences are
<MichaelP> never mind muon took care of it
<clivejo> so how do I fix the rules?
<Riddell> licensecheck * -r  helps
<Riddell> sorry MichaelP, busy with other stuff just now
<Riddell> clivejo: take a look at any other plasma package, kwrited say
<MichaelP> Riddell: installed muon.. then set package for upgrade... then did apt dist-upgrade again
<Riddell> clivejo: it's LGPL 2 or 3 or ev and copyright to harald sitter, except stuff in cmake/ which is BSD licence
<Riddell> clivejo: non-native-package-with-native-version version should be 0.0-0ubuntu1~gitfoo
<Riddell> package-needs-versioned-debhelper-build-depends as I said before
<Riddell> wrong-section-according-to-package-name  add Secton: debug Priority: extra to that block in debian/rules
<Riddell> and that should tidy it all up :)
<clivejo> to rules or control?
<Riddell> clivejo: which?
<clivejo> section: debug priority: extra
<Riddell> that's in debian/control
<clivejo> yes
<ahoneybun> oh Riddell back
<ahoneybun> 's
<Riddell> hola chico
<clivejo> Riddell: https://paste.kde.org/pvaziggzk
<clivejo> 4 I cant get rid of
<ahoneybun> I don't understand what needs packaged Riddell
<Riddell> ahoneybun: lots of things need ported to kf5, e.g. kgamma
<Riddell> clivejo: package-name-doesnt-match-sonames and shlib-without-versioned-soname ignore
<ahoneybun> are they on git.debian.org?
<ahoneybun> ported is different then packaged
<Riddell> ahoneybun: kgamma is yes
<ahoneybun> or at the very least misleading with "ported
<Riddell> ahoneybun: the packaging is already there it needs adapted because the code is now frameworks 5 now kdelibs4
<Riddell> not kdelibs4
<ahoneybun> confusing
<ahoneybun> http://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-kde/plasma/kgamma.git/
<ahoneybun> ?
<Riddell> clivejo: pkg-has-shlibs-control-file-but-no-actual-shared-libs I don't understand it does have shared libs and shlibs does expand to things, ignore for now I guess
 * ahoneybun trys to find that email from harald
<Riddell> clivejo: for the last one you want something like:
<Riddell> override_dh_strip:
<Riddell>         $(overridden_command) --dbg-package=plasma-workspace-dbg
<Riddell> but with the package name fixed
<Riddell> ahoneybun: yes that's the one
<Riddell> ahoneybun: needs build-deps updated and debian/rules updated to use the kf5 rules files
<clivejo> I have dh $@ --with kf5 --dbg-package=plasma-pa-dbg
<ahoneybun> Riddell: I'm looking for that email that says those things
<ahoneybun> harald sent it out
<ahoneybun> Riddell: where are some examples of the kf5 rules?
<Riddell> ahoneybun: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kubuntu-devel/2015-July/009767.html
<Riddell> ahoneybun: other plasma bits, kwrited for example
<ahoneybun> thats the email
<Riddell> clivejo: use the pkg-kde include in debian/rules
<ahoneybun> but I have to understand what needs changing with the ruls
<ahoneybun> *rules
<Riddell> ahoneybun: use the version 3 script instead of 2
<Riddell> copy and paste from another package
<ahoneybun> I see the /2/ and /3/ thing
<ahoneybun> I'm guessing in the json files that harald linked to
<ahoneybun> is the depsn
<ahoneybun> deps
<ximion> Riddell: okay, the recent modifications on the appstream generator had a pretty huge impact on the generated data, the warnings of the metadata generator are now mostly sane, from what I have looked at (I will, however, improve the output, so we have a lintian-like directory of hints, with human-readable descriptions for each error)
<ahoneybun> like this: include /usr/share/pkg-kde-tools/qt-kde-team/3/debian-qt-kde.mk ?
<Riddell> ahoneybun: looks good
<ahoneybun> now the deps lol
<ximion> starting to fix the existing issues would be crucial for Kubuntu though. I can help with that @KDE upstream. Is there a place where I can announce the DEP-11 support at Kubuntu, so others can look at the hints as well and help solving problems? Or is that not yet wanted?
<clivejo> Riddell: I dont understand "use the pkg-kde include in debian/rules"
<ahoneybun> Riddell: this is what harald gave us for deps: https://paste.kde.org/pt3qmpcy8
<ahoneybun> for kgamma anyway
<Riddell> clivejo: what ahoneybun is just talking about
<clivejo> I have that in my rules file
<Riddell> clivejo: see for example http://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-kde/plasma/kwrited.git/tree/debian/rules?h=kubuntu_wily_archive
<clivejo> Riddell: so I need that override_dh_strip in my rules too?
<Riddell> clivejo: aye
<ahoneybun> good question 
<ahoneybun> so I need it too
<ahoneybun> I don't have that
<Riddell> ahoneybun: if you have a debug package yes
<clivejo> ah
<clivejo> finally clicked
<ahoneybun> guessing I don't
<ahoneybun> a debug package?
<ahoneybun> Riddell: this is what harald gave us for deps: https://paste.kde.org/pt3qmpcy8
<Riddell> ahoneybun: I have no idea what that file is
<ahoneybun> well that is what that thing harald sent in that email is
<Riddell> ahoneybun: check in debian/rules if there's a debug package, consider adding one if not
<ahoneybun> so I have no idea abotu the deps
<Riddell> ahoneybun: you need to work them out
<ahoneybun> kgamma does not have any debuging in debian/rules
<ahoneybun> how do I work out the deps?
<ahoneybun> debian sid?
<ahoneybun> damn sid is old
<Riddell> ahoneybun: build the package in pbuilder and see what cmake complains is missing
<ahoneybun> not used to pbuilder
<ahoneybun> package?
<ahoneybun> ok reading it
<ahoneybun> damn ssd's are fast lol
 * clivejo hisses and spits
<ahoneybun> XD
<ahoneybun> I just had to upgrade my HDD
<ahoneybun> so I'm like lets get a SSD now
<clivejo> how much was it?
<clivejo> Riddell: new version in my PPA
<ahoneybun> 80 bucks for 240gbs
<ahoneybun> Riddell: how do I uncomment the deb-src line in pbuild?
<Riddell> ahoneybun: pbuilder --login --save-after-login
<clivejo> not bad
<ahoneybun> I built the base.tar.gz file thing
<ahoneybun> the next part is confusing
<ahoneybun> or does that depend on the system vs chroot
<Riddell> ahoneybun: what's confusing?
<Riddell> clivejo: in debian/copyright add yourself a copyright holder (of debian/)
<ahoneybun> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PbuilderHowto#Rebuilding_a_package
<Riddell> clivejo: in debian/copyright add a new block for src/ which is LGPL
<Riddell> clivejo: in debian/rules remove the %: and dh lines, they're already covered by the pkg-kde include
<clivejo> I dont understand this copyright stuff
<Riddell> clivejo: files have a copying licence and copyright holders and debian/copyright should document that
<ahoneybun> Riddell: you mean use pdebuild
<Riddell> clivejo: src/ is LGPL which the rest is GPL so you need another block for Files: src/*
<MichaelP> System Settings was unable to find any views, and hence has nothing to display.
<Riddell> ahoneybun: you need to make a source package then   pbuilder build *dsc   
<ahoneybun> but that is a old version no?
<Riddell> ahoneybun: the version in the archive is old so don't download that
<ahoneybun> so where do I get the source...
<Riddell> ahoneybun: instead make a checkout from git   git clone kde:kgamma  and make a .orig.tar from that and put the packaging into it
<ahoneybun> that a lot
<ahoneybun> that I kninda don't understand
<ahoneybun> I did clone it
<clivejo> too tired to look at this copyright stuff
<ahoneybun> I;m trying to checkout but it is not working
<ahoneybun> git put some fatal error out
 * Riddell snoozes
#kubuntu-devel 2015-08-06
<ovidiu-florin> hello world
<ovidiu-florin> who is online?
<yofel> o/
<sitter> packagekit is still at 0.8
<sitter> ffs
<lordievader> Good morning.
<lordievader> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=Oxygen-GTK3-Killing
<sitter> Riddell: did you guys finish pam-kwallet?
<Riddell> sitter: yes I think so
<sitter> ah found it
<sitter> Riddell: it needs postinsts though
<sitter> a while ago I noticed that we apparently have tech to automatically inject pam modules into pam configs
<sitter> so we don't have to hardcode pam_kwallet4 and 5 everywhere but can let the package handle it
<Riddell> hmm does it now
<sitter> also regarding the new packaging. as always: tell me about new things :@
<Riddell> sitter: I sent an e-mail!
<Riddell> sitter: I just merged kjs from archive into kubuntu_wily_archive and tried to merge it into kubuntu_unstable
<Riddell> but unstable already had changes and now the bot is hassling me
<sitter> yes, so do a manual merge? :P
<sitter> also I see no mail :(
<sitter> ah git moves
<sitter> blood hell
<sitter> Riddell: when you move repos. adjust their VCS fields please
 * Riddell does so
<sitter> noooooooo
<sitter> Riddell: I am doing it
<sitter> for plasma-pa
 * Riddell does not do so
<sitter> rest you can do :P
 * Riddell goes back to kgamma
<sitter> it's actually worth considering if we shouldn't have the CI fill in VCS automatically
<sitter> right now it will complain if the fields aren't there (not if they don't match) but really it knows the actual URL anyway, so it might as well fill them in (at least as far as the primary repos are concerned)
<yossarianuk> Anyone having odd graphical issues with intel based GPU's see -> https://mail.kde.org/pipermail/kde-distro-packagers/2015-August/000088.html  (posted in #kubuntu) - its worth a look at if anyone is having GPU issues.
<sitter> shadeslayer: please consider relicensing the packaging of plasma-pa under LGPL-KDEeV
<sitter> yossarianuk: we use SNA
<sitter> Riddell: http://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-kde/plasma/kwallet-pam.git/log/?h=kubuntu_wily_branch
<sitter> wrong branch name
<shadeslayer> sitter: btw I bought ipvanish
<shadeslayer> \o/
<sitter> good stuff
<sitter> what you should have gotten was the hungary thing tho :P
<sitter> heared only good things
<sitter> https://buffered.com/
<shadeslayer> scru u
<shadeslayer> payed for a year
<sitter> you did not ask
<shadeslayer> why is that better
<sitter> 0 logging
<sitter> also hungary based vs US based
<shadeslayer> that's what ipvanish claims too
<shadeslayer> fair enough
<shadeslayer> sitter: India banned porn
<shadeslayer> so if you go through the Indian VPN, you can't access porn xD
<sitter> information I did not need to know
<shadeslayer> it's properly brilliant
<shadeslayer> sitter: important information if you ever go to India :P
<sitter> ah
<sitter> shadeslayer: ipvanish does have zero logging now indeed
<shadeslayer> :P
<shadeslayer> well, they claim so
<shadeslayer> how many clients can you connect to ipvanish?
<sitter> no clue. seems to work with 2 though
<sitter> buffered doesn't have a limit AFAIK
<sitter> shadeslayer: anyway I am sure you can read up on buffered and get a refund from ipvanish if you decide to switch
<sitter> since they now have zero logging the only somewhat meh thing is US based. then again HU politics also are getting weird :P
<yossarianuk> sitter: that was my point - if you do use SNA and have issues use UXA ...
<yossarianuk> SNA for my work desktop became unusable - i.e windows not updating graphics - other issues almost like watching a broken VHS..
<sitter> ah well
<sitter> yossarianuk: #ubuntu-devel I suppose
<yossarianuk> cheers
<Riddell> sitter: kwallet-pam branch name fixed
<sitter> cheers
<shadeslayer> kwallet-pam?
<shadeslayer> por que?
<shadeslayer> everything else is pam-foo
<Riddell> shadeslayer: the .debs are pam-foo but upstream wants to name it kwallet-pam
<Riddell> or at least that's the name in projects.kde.org
<Riddell> mck182: do you have an opinion? ^^
<shadeslayer> well
<shadeslayer> we've always had source/binary name differences
<shadeslayer> and I think we should follow the binary name convention
<sitter> Riddell: btw did you also get to package any apps or did you call it a day after pamkwallet?
<sebas> speaking of which, I think the repo for the plasma-volume package would need to be switched to the new repo name plasma-pa
<Riddell> sebas: did that
<Riddell> sitter: not yet
<sitter> not on the phone CI you haven't
<Riddell> sitter: ahoneybun was looking at kgamma, dunno if he got anywhere
<Riddell> sitter: hmm, what does that involve?
<sitter> the thing you did not do the last three times I told you :P
<sitter> go to your user page on jenkins, get api key
<sitter> put api key in .config/pangea-jenkins.json comme ca http://paste.ubuntu.com/12012600/
<sebas> Riddell: cool, thanks
<sitter> clone pangea-tooling; cd pangea-tooling; clone debian:ci-tooling
<sitter> run jekins_update_projects.rb
<sitter> ah that config is wrong
<sitter> Riddell: format comme ca http://paste.ubuntu.com/12012608/
<Riddell> sitter: how do I get an api key?
<Riddell> Credentials doesn't contain much
<Riddell> this is at http://mobile.kci.pangea.pub:8080/user/jriddell/
<sitter> Riddell: configure
<sitter> there's an api token feature there
<Riddell> ah hah
<sitter> it essentially replaces your password (seeing as you have no password on the jenkins itself ;))
<sitter> http://kci.pangea.pub/job/wily_unstable_kwallet-pam/1/consoleFull
<sitter> source uploads at least \o/
<sitter> Riddell: I wonder what to do with the red stuff here http://kci.pangea.pub/job/wily_unstable_plasma-workspace/70/parsed_console/job/wily_unstable_plasma-workspace/70/parsed_console/log_content.html#ERROR1
<sitter> it's essentially the wayland startup stuff
<sitter> so it needs to depend on kwin-wayland
<sitter> so it probably can't go into the same package
<sitter> at least for now
<sitter> (same package = plasma-workspace main package)
<sitter> how about a plasma-workspace-wayland package containing these bits as well as depending on all wayland bits (kwin-wayland, kglobalaccel, idletime plugins etc)
<Riddell> sitter: I'm not too sure what I'm looking at
<sitter> Riddell: new files. they are essentially a fork of startkde for wayland
<sitter> they are like the phone script we have in simplelogin
<Riddell> oh right, plasma-workspace-wayland sounds good then
<mck182> Riddell: I don't care tbh...if you need to name it something else, that should be just fine
<mck182> Riddell: iirc the so name is pam_kwallet.so anyway
<sgclark> I think I have vivid kf5 and plasma backports sorted now, testing here and things seem to be functioning. If a few more can test so I can finally move to backports please.
<santa__> good morning everyone
<santa__> apparently oxygen-fonts is ftbfs'ing
<santa__> http://gpul.grupos.udc.es/logs/oxygen-fonts_5.3.2-siduction2.0.2_amd64.build
<santa__> and there is a similar failure on the kci
<santa__> I have checked the ECMQueryQmake.cmake file from e-c-m
<santa__> it has this line:
<santa__> set(_qmake_executable_default "qmake-qt5")
<santa__> however Qt5 qmake insn't called qmake-qt5
<santa__> I'm wondering if the file from e-c-m should be patched to use "qmake" instead of "qmake-qt5"
<sitter> Guest19966: needs fixing upstream
<sitter> qmake-qt5 is not a legit name at all I think
<santa_> sitter: ok, I will try to get it working and if I can do it, will try to fix the thing upstream, thanks for the info
<sitter> santa_: actually there might be something wrong
<sitter> it should defer to the Qt5::qmake target
<sitter> in a meeting right now though, I'll have a look
<santa_> hmm, I have patched e-c-m to use "qmake" instead of "qmake-qt5", still ftbfs'ing
<sitter> santa_: qmake installed at all? ;)
<sitter> qtbase-dev in fact
<santa_> http://gpul.grupos.udc.es/logs/oxygen-fonts_5.3.2-siduction2.0.3_amd64.build
<santa_> sitter: ↑ qmake-qt5 added to oxygen-fonts build depends + e-c-m patched
<sitter> santa_: export QT_SELECT=5
<sitter> in rules
<sitter> should fix it
<santa_> trying....
<santa_> sitter: I got it working, thanks for the info again, I will send the patch to the mailing list this afternoon
<sitter> awesome thanks
<ovidiu-florin> do we have/support backports for trusty?
<Riddell> nothing up to date
<ovidiu-florin> how can I check what we have?
<ovidiu-florin> I still don't understand how to do that. I don't understand launchpad
<ovidiu-florin> is this the place? https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/backports/+packages?field.name_filter=kdevelop&field.status_filter=published&field.series_filter=
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: ^
<Riddell> yes
<ovidiu-florin> thank you
<sgclark> Riddell: ovidiu-florin: I am working on 4.14.3 trusty backports and you can find them in ninjas
<Riddell> ++
<sitter> so much work
<sgclark> I think I picked up the plague from Spain, I truly feel to be on deaths bed
<sitter> if kubotu was here he could give you drugs
<sitter> alas, he is not and no one told me :(
<sgclark> :(
<sitter> sgclark: get well sone
<sitter> also maybe I could learn spelling at some point
<sgclark> lol
<sgclark> ty
<sitter> valorie: telegrym irc bot is slightly complicated because the telegrym bot api is a bit lackluster
<sitter> Riddell: plasma-workspace-wayland incoming \o/
<sitter> alas, I have no clue whether it could even be used form our x11 sddm
<sitter> mgraesslin sure picked a bad week for vacationing :P
<ovidiu-florin> Me an bro also got a cold
<ovidiu-florin> we're managing it... somehow
<Riddell> nim was ill yesterday and I'm all sniffly
<ovidiu-florin> sgclark: does that include kdevelop?
<Riddell> I always did say t-shirts are a waste and we should get conference tissues
<sgclark> ovidiu-florin: no
<Riddell> sitter: incoming into where?
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<sitter> CI
<sitter> Riddell: also plasma-pa should be integrating shortly and pam-kwallet already is
<ovidiu-florin> yeah... tell that to my boss
<sgclark> tell wht to your boss?
<ovidiu-florin> to use CI
<ovidiu-florin> at the workplae
<sgclark> oh
<sitter> shadeslayer: be advised that plasma-volume-control is now plasma-pa in all regards, transitional package provided
<sgclark> I think we are on different topics. 
<sgclark> ovidiu-florin: so your boss want kdevelop in trusty? or plasma-workspace-wayland? the latter being in Ci soon. kdevelop needs a person with time.
<sitter> someone broke khtml
<sitter> Riddell: was it you? :P
<Riddell> sitter: just fixed it?
<Riddell> did I do good?
<Riddell> what to do about kjsembed on armhf? https://launchpadlibrarian.net/213752050/buildlog_ubuntu-wily-armhf.kjsembed_5.12.0-0ubuntu1_BUILDING.txt.gz
<lordievader> sgclark: I hope you get well soon
<sgclark> ty
<sitter> Riddell: much hero
<sitter> Riddell: simply run the patcher with all architectures?
<sitter> regarding kjsembed
<Riddell> sitter: which patcher?
<sitter> the symbol file fumbler
<sitter> generally speaking you should only need to symbolpatch all build logs and the symbols file should be adjusted accordingly marking them architecture specific
<sitter> if you still have MISSINGs after the patch or the build you need to make a dedicated symbols.armhf file
<ovidiu-florin> sgclark: I'm trying to move people over to KDE software
<ovidiu-florin> KDevelop is awesome, but many of them use LTS, that means KDevelop 4.6, which is old (with bugs)
<ovidiu-florin> 4.7.1 is the latest release
<ovidiu-florin> still has bugs, but it's a great improvement
<ovidiu-florin> by people, I mean my coworkers
<lordievader> Kdevelop is awesome. I'm using it right now :D
<ovidiu-florin> I'm always using it :P
<ovidiu-florin> except when I'm using Kate
<Riddell> kubuntu-dev-tools/bin/kubuntu-update-symbols  that's the nice one
<Riddell> I wish that worked for PPAs too
<sitter> mine is nicer
<sitter> Riddell: I suppose you are referring to the automatic log grabbing?
<Riddell> yes
<sitter> surely your python skills would be sufficient to add that :P
<Riddell> yes they would, just need it to reach the top of my todo list
<sgclark> ovidiu-florin: yeah generally we kept LTS backports up in the past. Unfortunately with the move to debian git infrastructure, doing backports to trusty is a massive chore. I cannot keep it up alone. My time will only shorten from here on out.
<sitter> Riddell: well... depending on the amount of time you spend looking for log urls it might be time better spent fixing the script, no?
<sitter> in fact in debian:ci-tooling in kci/ppa-wait.py there is already similar tech which might be helpful
<Riddell> stop defeating me with your logic!
<sgclark> haha
<sgclark> !testers
<ubottu> testers is Help is needed in #kubuntu-devel. Please ping Riddell, yofel, soee, Tm_T, shadeslayer, BluesKaj, James147, Quintasan, lordievader, shrini, tester56, parad1se, mamarley, alket, SourBlues, sgclark, neo31, vip, mparillo for information
<sgclark> still need a few more testers for the vivid backports so I cann get that off my to-do list thanks
 * yofel gives those another try
<BluesKaj> sorry sgclark , no Vivid here, just Wily
<yofel> whee, ksysguard is fixed
 * yofel installs
<sgclark> yeah
<yofel> thanks :)
<Riddell> BluesKaj: virtual machine works
<ahoneybun> Riddell: about kgamma
<Riddell> ahoneybun: yo, how's it going?
<ahoneybun> not at all really
<Riddell> ahoneybun: should I set up an ec2 so I can guide your through?
<ahoneybun> more guiding would be helpful yes
<Riddell> ahoneybun: do you have your ssh key?
<ahoneybun> yea 
<ahoneybun> gpg is setup as well
<ahoneybun> its on LP
<ahoneybun> any luck getting it Riddell?
<Riddell> ahoneybun: still setting up
<ahoneybun> ok
<Riddell> ahoneybun: ubuntu@ec2-54-166-32-1.compute-1.amazonaws.com
<ahoneybun> going to have to refresh my memory
<ahoneybun> just ssh into that>?
<Riddell> ahoneybun: welcome in
<ahoneybun> thanks'
<Riddell> ahoneybun: so you know how to start?
<ahoneybun> git clone?
<Riddell> sure
<ahoneybun> about right?
<Riddell> checkout kubuntu_wily_archive
<Riddell> ahoneybun: groovy, now I can exclusively give you a preview of the kgamma tar
<Riddell> ahoneybun: http://embra.edinburghlinux.co.uk/~jr/tmp/kgamma5-5.3.95.tar.xz
<ahoneybun> so got the rules changes
<ahoneybun> *changed
<ahoneybun> what do I get from that
<Riddell> ahoneybun: grab the tar and put the packaging into it
<ahoneybun> debian/control: I think this is old kde-sc-dev-latest
<ahoneybun> I don't understand put
<Riddell> ahoneybun: nearly but not quite :)
<Riddell> control-C
<Riddell> tar xf foo.tar.xz
<ahoneybun> I never use tar right
<ahoneybun> always use Ark
<Riddell> packaging usually needs elite command line commands :)
<ahoneybun> which I'm not even near
<Riddell> copy the debian/ from packaging into the source
<ahoneybun> packaging is the tar?
<ahoneybun> source is git?
<ahoneybun> oh reverse
<Riddell> we'll do it outside of git for now and copy pack into git later
<Riddell> this way we can refer to the source and build where we are
<ahoneybun> I'm trying to relate things
<ahoneybun> find meaning to your words lol
<ahoneybun> packaging(git) - source(tar)
<ahoneybun> but we grabbed it from git
<Riddell> ahoneybun: so first thing is this is now called kgamma5 not kgamma so change that in debian/control and  run  dch -i to change it in changelog
<ahoneybun> both kgamma refers>
<ahoneybun> ?
<ahoneybun> Riddell: ^
<Riddell> yep
<Riddell> ahoneybun: no
<Riddell> I mean both in changelog and control but leave the binary package name in control as kgamma
<Riddell> change the source at the top of control
<ahoneybun> thats what I meant by both of refers
<ahoneybun> so change the source? not package
<ahoneybun> this?
<ahoneybun> Riddell: ^
<Riddell> yep
<ahoneybun> so the git not the tar Riddell
<ahoneybun> liek that?
<Riddell> ahoneybun: noo! leave the Package: one as kgamma
<ahoneybun> well we're editing 2 dirs
<ahoneybun> you need to say which thing we are doing
<Riddell> lordievader: able to do any more 14.04.3 tests?
<Riddell> or anyone test?
<ahoneybun> Riddell: so we are editing the git
<ahoneybun> version
<ahoneybun> not the tar one
<Riddell> ahoneybun: mm edit the tar one, we'll build it shortly
<ahoneybun> well I'm in the git one right now
<Riddell> so change :)
<Riddell> lordievader: did you find any issues?
<ahoneybun> we need to use names Iknow
<ahoneybun> git and tar
<lordievader> Riddell: Not on my physical box. I'll fire up a vm to do further testing.
<ahoneybun> good Riddell?
<Riddell> lordievader: thanks
<Riddell> ahoneybun: and change the first word in the first line
<Riddell> ahoneybun: and set your name and e-mail
<ahoneybun> lordievader: just grab a LTS to test?
<ahoneybun> Riddell: the ubuntu thing?
<lordievader> ahoneybun: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com
<Riddell> ahoneybun: the kgamma thing
<ahoneybun> change it to kgamma5 you mean Riddell?
<Riddell> ahoneybun: yep
<ahoneybun> kgamma5 (4:15.10-0ubuntu1) ?
<Riddell> ahoneybun: hmm no it's 5.3.95
<Riddell> 4:5.3.95
<ahoneybun> kgamma5.3.95 ?
<ahoneybun> oh
<Riddell> infact thinking about we'll need to change the binary name too cos that version will be smaller
<ahoneybun> (4:5.3.95-0ubuntu1)?
<Riddell> so change it in debian/control on the Package: line too
<Riddell> ahoneybun: lovely
<ahoneybun> this is not NANO
<ahoneybun> I don;t know how to save
<ahoneybun> Riddell: like that
<ahoneybun> ?
<Riddell> ahoneybun: lovely
<Riddell> emacs for the win
<ahoneybun> eww
<Riddell> ahoneybun: so now we need to update more stuff in debian/control
<santa_> sitter: good afternoon harald, patch for oxygen-fonts sent, do you have a few minutes to talk about the symbols files fixing in kubuntu_wily_archive?
<Riddell> ahoneybun: on Vcs lines kde-applications is now plasma
<Riddell> ahoneybun: standards-version is now 3.9.6
<Riddell> ahoneybun: and remove kde-sc-dev-latest kdelibs5-dev  cos they're the old kdelibs4 bits
<sitter> santa_: I am about to head out, so best send a mail about symbols
<Riddell> ahoneybun: control-k for deleteing (killing) a line
<santa_> sitter: ok
<Riddell> ahoneybun: oh remove the last line and blank line from the description
<Riddell> that's obsolete
<Riddell> lovely
<ahoneybun> this should also be in the changelog no?
<ahoneybun> Riddell: ^
<lordievader> Riddell: Ubiquity crashes on a 1g ram vm, after testing the live session.
<ahoneybun> update depends?
<Riddell> ahoneybun: yep
<Riddell> lordievader: ug, hmm
<sitter> santa_: to make sure, you are only seeing the oxygen-fonts ftbfs with git master, right?
<Riddell> lordievader: ignore it for now
<sitter> santa_: nevermind
<lordievader> Hmm.. I was about to do so. Increased the ram to 2g.
<sitter> ECM fixed itself xD
<sitter> FATALQMake call failed: 
<sitter> FATALQMake call failed: 
<sitter> FATALQMake call failed: 
<sitter> that never was fatal
<ahoneybun> Riddell: good?
<Riddell> lovely
<Riddell> lordievader: yes do try that
<Riddell> ahoneybun: open debian/rules
<Riddell> ahoneybun: looks good
<Riddell> quit
<ahoneybun> I did that first
<Riddell> you're ahead of me
<Riddell> ahoneybun: time to try a debuild and see what breaks
<sitter> Riddell: please dont make anything red in CI until tomorrow :P
<lordievader> Riddell: 2g allows it to continue
<ahoneybun> Riddell: did you see the error?
<Riddell> ahoneybun: yep, just rename the tar file
<Riddell> that's normal
<ahoneybun> mv?
<Riddell> aye
<ahoneybun> not really used to that command
<ahoneybun> mv kgamma5-5.tar - > kgamma5_5.3.95.orig.tar.gz ?
<ahoneybun> without "->"
<ahoneybun> Riddell: ^
<Riddell> ahoneybun: yep
<ahoneybun> dpkg-checkbuilddeps: Unmet build dependencies: cmake libxxf86vm-dev
<ahoneybun> permission to install?
<Riddell> you have it
<ahoneybun> it says I don't
<ahoneybun> gzip: stdin: not in gzip format
<ahoneybun> Riddell: ^
<Riddell> ahoneybun: rename again then
<ahoneybun> to what?
<Riddell> ahoneybun: to .xz
<ahoneybun> closer
<Riddell> ahoneybun: so now the detective work to work out the build-depends
<Riddell> ahoneybun: first thing being ecm
<ahoneybun> yea
<Riddell> which if you don't know if you can track down the file it's looking for at http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<ahoneybun> o/ claus_chr
<ahoneybun> opps
<ahoneybun> o/ clivejo
 * clivejo waves at ahoneybun
<clivejo> I got rained off
<ahoneybun> http://packages.ubuntu.com/wily/ecm ?
<Riddell> ahoneybun: nope
<Riddell> ahoneybun: Search the contents of packages
<ahoneybun> of what package
<ahoneybun> not sure what we are looking for
<ahoneybun> Riddell: 6
<Riddell> ahoneybun: cmake is asking for ECMConfig.cmake
<Riddell> find the package with that file
<ahoneybun> arch lists that but not Ubuntu
 * clivejo puts his hand up
<clivejo> me me me
<clivejo>  extra-cmake-modules ?
 * Riddell gives a gold star to clivejo
 * clivejo dances
<Riddell> ahoneybun: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=ECMConfig.cmake&mode=exactfilename&suite=wily&arch=any
<ahoneybun> oh that way
<ahoneybun> so that is a new depend
<ahoneybun> ?
<Riddell> ahoneybun: yes, lots of new build-depends when porting to frameworks 5
<Riddell> that's the whole exercise
<Riddell> and there's lots more to do!
<ahoneybun> like that?
<clivejo> hows the new framework coming along?
<Riddell> ahoneybun: now it's looking for qt dev package
<Riddell> ahoneybun: which you can find my looking at another package http://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-kde/plasma/kwrited.git/tree/debian/control?h=kubuntu_wily_archive
<ahoneybun> http://packages.ubuntu.com/wily/qtbase5-dev?
<ahoneybun> how large of space do we have Riddell?
<Riddell> qtbase5-dev sounds like it
<Riddell> ahoneybun: space where?
<ahoneybun> the ec2
<Riddell> clivejo: which new framework? 5.13 does need packaged
<Riddell> ahoneybun: dunno  df -h .  knows all
<clivejo> that was weird
<clivejo> lost wifi on my wily install
<clivejo> Riddell: when is PIM for KF5 due out?
<Riddell> ahoneybun: able to track down Qt5X11ExtrasConfig.cmake ?
<ahoneybun> nope
<Riddell> ahoneybun: what have you tried?
<ahoneybun> packages.ubuntu.com
<Riddell> ahoneybun: works for me
<ahoneybun> wrong search then
<ahoneybun> not for me
<Riddell> ahoneybun: put it in box under "Search the contents of packages" set Distribution to wily
<ahoneybun> wrong place then
<ahoneybun> Riddell: should I copy this :  pkg-kde-tools (>= 0.15.15ubuntu1~)
<ahoneybun> as tell
<ahoneybun> as well?
<Riddell> ahoneybun: yes you'll want that
<ahoneybun> the version wise
<Riddell> clivejo: you might want an account on a quassel server if you have a problematic connection
<clivejo> oh, what does that do?
<ahoneybun> bouncer
<clivejo> seems to be a LAN issue
<Riddell> clivejo: server connects to irc then you connect to server, so you keep history when you're offline
<Riddell> I can probably give you an account if you need one
<clivejo> oh that could be handy
<Riddell> clivejo: pim kf5 is part of KDE Applications and needs packaging now!
<clivejo> Im afraid to take on frameworks!
<clivejo> I could cause a lot of problems
<ahoneybun> KF5KDELibs4SupportConfig.cmake is a missing
<ahoneybun> no clue about that
<Riddell> clivejo: want to take akonadi? http://download.kde.org/unstable/applications/15.07.90/src/
<clivejo> Ill try later
<Riddell> ahoneybun: packages.ubuntu.com is your friend
<ahoneybun> tried
<clivejo> I should be back in around 7-8
<ahoneybun> done all of it
<clivejo> ahoneybun: http://packages.ubuntu.com/utopic/i386/libkf5kdelibs4support-dev/filelist
<Riddell> ahoneybun: it's here http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=KF5KDELibs4SupportConfig.cmake&mode=exactfilename&suite=wily&arch=any
<ahoneybun> wth
<Riddell> clivejo: I'll be out then but there's others around to help if you get stuck
<clivejo> how do I setup a quassel account?
<ahoneybun> thats a big package Riddell
<ahoneybun> clivejo: Riddell your talking about a bouncer right?
<Riddell> ahoneybun: yep it'll bring in lots of bits, that's fine
<clivejo> what are you building ahoneybun?
<ahoneybun> kgamma
<ahoneybun> trying to
<clivejo> ah
<clivejo> ahoneybun: so I can stay connected and get history
<ahoneybun> yea a bouncer
<ahoneybun> wonder if I could have another one on my server
<ahoneybun> awwwww
<ahoneybun> building Riddell
<Riddell> ahoneybun: awooga!
<clivejo> g2g, will be back later
<ahoneybun> seems to have worked
<ahoneybun> ppa time Riddell ?
<Riddell> ahoneybun: yep looking good
<ahoneybun> can't sign
<ahoneybun> soo
<Riddell> you'll need to set the release and version in changelog
<Riddell> then debuild -S
<Riddell> then on your computer do a remote  debsign -r
<Riddell> then dput ppa:foo/bar *changes
<ahoneybun> remote?
<Riddell> yes, with -r
<ahoneybun> secret key
<ahoneybun> remote debsign -r?
<ahoneybun> how do I do that
<ahoneybun> Riddell: 
<Riddell> ahoneybun: on your computer run  debsign -r ubuntu@ec2-54-166-32-1.compute-1.amazonaws.com:mnt/path/to/changes
<ahoneybun> the hell
<ahoneybun> I signed it
<Riddell> ahoneybun: lovely, add dput -u
<ahoneybun> what?
<Riddell> ahoneybun: dput -u   to stop dput caring that it doesn't know about your key
<Riddell> yay!
<ahoneybun> its up
<Riddell> awooga
<Riddell> I'll put the packaging into debian git
<ahoneybun> sweet
<Riddell> I need to go out now, well done ahoneybun
<ahoneybun> mostly was you and clivejo
<ahoneybun> ttyl
<ahoneybun> then
<ovidiu-florin> why doesn't firefox know to open a picture in gwenview and it tries to open it with firefox?
<ovidiu-florin> and when I click on the open folder button, instead of dolphin, it opens the location with gwenview
<ovidiu-florin> ?????//
<ovidiu-florin> I'm using Vivid with backports
<davmor2> ovidiu-florin: because firefox is the basis of another operating system and assumes you want to open everything in it?
<davmor2> ovidiu-florin: have a look in firefox settings you can probably tell it to open in gwenview instead
<ovidiu-florin> and look for what in settings?
<clivejo> ahoneybun: did it build ok?
<ahoneybun> clivejo: yep seems so
<clivejo> no lintan errors or missing files?
<ahoneybun> nope
<clivejo> :)
<ahoneybun> clivejo: do you know of a list packages that need work?
<ahoneybun> kf5 port wise
<clivejo> the entire 15.13 I believe
<clivejo> how do we name betas and rc's.  ie the last kamoso was beta, now this one is rc1  how do I name it?
<clivejo> kamoso-3.0-rc1?
<clivejo> or is it kamoso-3.0~rc1 ?
<lordievader> KDE style beta would be 2.99, right?
<clivejo> mmmm thats the 3rd time today my wifi has dropped out in wily
<ahoneybun> clivejo: I think you mean 15.08
<clivejo> I have no idea
<ahoneybun> for http://download.kde.org/unstable/applications/15.07.80/src/
<ahoneybun> coming out this month
<clivejo> these version numbers are confusing the hell out of me
<ahoneybun> same here lol
<ahoneybun> I'm just practicing
<clivejo> Im looking at akonadi at the minute and cant make heads nor tails of it!
<ahoneybun> I'll work on smaller thing lol
<ahoneybun> XD
<clivejo> IRC channel says "Stable: 1.13, master is KF5", download KDE.org says "15.07.90" and the archive has 1.13.0-2ubuntu4 !
<ScottK> Riddell: ^^^
<ahoneybun> stupid emac
<ahoneybun> I don't know to use that
<clivejo> LOL
<ahoneybun> dch -i uses it by default in the ec2
<clivejo> change it
<ahoneybun> I broke something
<ahoneybun> no clue how
<clivejo> export EDITOR=nano
<clivejo> if you want nano
<clivejo> what you broke?
<ahoneybun> something to do with the changelog
<ahoneybun> but its fine now
<clivejo> are you using dch -i to edit it?
<ahoneybun> yea 
<clivejo> :)
<ahoneybun> waas just using emac so I could not save it right
<ahoneybun> so I removed the .dch file thing and redid it with nano 
<ahoneybun> all good now
<clivejo> what you working on?
<ahoneybun> kget
<ahoneybun> I got it to compile
<ahoneybun> or compiling
<ahoneybun> yay errors lol
<clivejo> LOL
<ahoneybun> lintan error
<ahoneybun> kget source: source-is-missing extensions/webinterface/www/mootools-core-yc.js
<clivejo> lintan always seems to complain about something#
<ximion> Riddell: I made some more changes on the AppStream generator, data processing is running at time. Soon you will have more descriptive error messages, and I think people can now start fixing issues (I already squashed a few, but for example kate needs a packaging change to be visible in the metadata)
<clivejo> ahoneybun: is it a W - Warning or an E - error?
<ahoneybun> E
<ahoneybun> 1 E and 3 W
<clivejo> ahoneybun: https://lintian.debian.org/tags/source-is-missing.html
<clivejo> Please repack your package to include the source or add it to "debian/missing-sources" directory.
<ahoneybun> I see the js
<clivejo> put it in "debian/missing-sources"
<clivejo> see if that fixes it
<ahoneybun> it does have the file
<yofel> ahoneybun: that's the minified js (i.e. not human readable)
<yofel> either that, or a false-positive
<clivejo> where is the file?
<ahoneybun>  extensions/webinterface/www/
<ahoneybun> I don't have debian/missing-sources
<clivejo> make one
<ahoneybun> so move what into there?
<clivejo> cp it
<ahoneybun> a copy of the .js?
<clivejo> yeah, just testing!
<clivejo> Im not sure either
<yofel> no, a copy of the source of the js
<yofel> have fun finding that on the net :P
<ahoneybun> so the js
<ahoneybun> wait what
<yofel> a copy of the *source* not-minified js
<ahoneybun> url?
<yofel> no idea, you'll have to find that yourself
<ahoneybun> mailto:ubuntu@ec2-54-166-32-1.compute-1.amazonaws.com
<yofel> or ask upstream where they got the file from
<ahoneybun> ubuntu@ec2-54-166-32-1.compute-1.amazonaws.com
<ahoneybun> I'm confused
<ahoneybun> do I need the file in there or a url linking to it?
<yofel> let me get the kget source before I give false advice..
 * yofel curses ipv6
<yofel> ahoneybun: looks like a false-positive to me
<yofel> that's not minified
<clivejo> https://projects.kde.org/projects/kde/kdenetwork/kget/repository/revisions/master/entry/extensions/webinterface/www/mootools-core-yc.js
<ahoneybun> so what should I do?
<yofel> "If this is a false-positive, please report a bug against Lintian."
<yofel> in the meanwhile, add a lintian-override for the flie
<yofel> *file
<ahoneybun> how do I go about that?
<ahoneybun> oh
<yofel> add the message to debian/source/lintian-overrides
<ahoneybun> oh snap
<ahoneybun> kget source: source-contains-unsafe-symlink extensions/webinterface/www/mootools-*.js
<ahoneybun> this was in there
<yofel> right, just add your message in line 2
<ahoneybun> oh ok
<ScottK> Can someone do up a 15.04.3 release announcement for the web site?
<ahoneybun> update to 15.04 applications then?
<ScottK> Sorry.
<ScottK> 14.04.3
<ScottK> Kubuntu point release
<ahoneybun> oh update to LTS
<ahoneybun> what''s different?
<ahoneybun> plus I can't rememer how to get on the site lol
<ahoneybun> yay LP took my package clivejo and yofel
<ahoneybun> https://launchpad.net/~aaronhoneycutt/+archive/ubuntu/kubuntu-packages
<ScottK> Here's a template: http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kubuntu-1404-lts-update-out
<ahoneybun> very little information
<ahoneybun> I know I have access but can'tremember XD
<mparillo> Want me to do the 15.04.3 release announcement?
<Riddell> Go for it mparillo 
<mparillo> For your proof-reading pleasure: http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kubuntu-1404-lts-update-out-0 and on the home page: http://www.kubuntu.org/
<ScottK> mparillo: Looks good to me.
<mparillo> TY. Nice to have good news to share.
<ahoneybun> mparillo: thanks for sharing the podcast news
<mparillo> YW. To repeat myself, it is nice to have good news to share.
<ahoneybun> :)
<ahoneybun> Riddell: I got kget to build and upload as well - https://launchpad.net/~aaronhoneycutt/+archive/ubuntu/kubuntu-packages
#kubuntu-devel 2015-08-07
<maxyz> ari-tczew pinged me privately in oftc, but is no longer connected there, who should I reply to?
<sitter> maxyz: he doesn't coordinate with us AFAIK so, best send an email I suppose
<lordievader> Good morning.
<maxyz> It was about some gcc5 changes needed for kf5. Well, nevermind, please let me know if you need to bump a lib to v5.
<ovidiu-florin> sitter: I need your help
<ovidiu-florin> I've talked with apol and he said that we need KDevelop in the Kubuntu CI
<ovidiu-florin> how can I get it in there?
<sitter> kdevelop needs a kf5 port that has a release planned for <= 6months in the future. then kdevelop and its dependencies on http://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/?q=pkg-kde need to have a kubuntu_unstable branch added. those branches then also need porting to kf5. then kdevelop and its deps need to be added to http://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-kde/ci-tooling.git/tree/data/projects.json for integration. then someone needs to tell me to sync the CI jobs
<sitter> assuming their repository name on debian is not what their repository name on kde is someone also first needs to write manual mapping mapping rules in http://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-kde/ci-tooling.git/tree/data/upstream-scm.yml before I can sync
<sitter> or rather, I could sync but the builds will fail since they can't find their upstream source ^^
<ovidiu-florin> so we can't  get a CI with master?
<sitter> ovidiu-florin: where did I say that? :P
<ovidiu-florin> so we can?
<sitter> assuming a release is planned in due time sure
<snele> guys 14.04.3 is labeled as "beta" in startup disk creator: http://www.dodaj.rs/?a/XA/3wsiwEEC/snapshot21.png
<ovidiu-florin> I'm working on the Plasma Mobile SDK. I'm not sure I understud the whole process, but my current task is to get KDevelop Maste into the CI so we can make a docker image based on that
<sitter> ovidiu-florin: same process applies minuse the 6months rule
<sitter> has a different file for the projects list though http://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-kde/ci-tooling.git/tree/data/projects_mci.json
<lordievader> snele: I wonder where startup disk creator gets it's labeling from...
<lordievader> Perhaps some mirror is slightly behind?
<snele> lordievader: it is latest 5th August http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/14.04.3/release/
<lordievader> Hmm, since there were no respins that should be the released image.
<sitter> Riddell: are we throwing kwallet-pam backport at backports ppa?
<sitter> going to add the pam automatic magic, after that we probably could do a quick backport
<Riddell> sitter: I'll package it for wily and then maybe a useful person like sgclark will backport it
<sitter> Riddell: needs the pams first though :P
<Riddell> yep
 * sitter crosses fingers for CI QA to pass
<sitter> btw
<sitter> since shadeslayer mentioned it
<sitter> the binary naming standard apparently is libpam-foo
<sitter> not pam-foo
<sitter> just a FYI
<sitter> and on another note. I  am now wondering why we didn't move the pam into kwallet source itself :P
<sitter> seems odd to have it in plasma only
<clivejo> Riddell: I attempted kamoso last night, its in my PPA
<clivejo> the naming convections are still causing me grief
<Riddell> mparillo, lordievader: all good on the 14.04.3 announce?
<lordievader> The 64bit was fine IMO.
<Riddell> lovely
<lordievader> Do you know why it needed more than 1g memory?
<lordievader> Was it the live session in the background eating too much ram?
<Riddell> that I've no idea alas
<Riddell> maybe we need to disable something
<lordievader> Must say I haven't checked if it works when you go straight to installation.
<mparillo> Riddell: Too late now, but I did test 32 bit live session, full install, and full encrypted install with no obvious breakage. Only the usual that after clicking the restart button at the end of installation I had to force powerdown my VM
<lordievader> I think I had to do that too.
<Riddell> mm, most annoying that
<santa_> morning sitter. have you seen my mail about symbols files in kubuntu_wily_archive?
<sitter> santa_: haven't gotten to it yet, sorry
<santa_> k
<ovidiu-florin> what's the name of that audio software that we used for meeting?
<sitter> mumble
<ovidiu-florin> thank you
<sitter> Riddell: are you preping 5.4 uploads or are you on other stuff?
<Riddell> sitter: I plan to get on plasma 5.4 shortly
<sitter> ping if you get to it before me please
<sitter> needs branches sorted out
<Riddell> sitter: just needs kubutu_stable merged in no?
<sitter> no
<sitter> unstable -> stable first
<sitter> and then the stable -> archive merge
<santa_> sitter: before that, could we switch the kci to gcc 5? otherwise this is going to be a mess, I'm afraid...
<sitter> santa_: isn't it?
<sitter> gcc5 still stuck in proposed?
<santa_> hmm, I cecked the last kconfig build yesterday and is using gcc 4
<sitter> that would at least explain the symbol divergence
<sitter> which means I broke stuff xD
<Riddell> sitter: ok shall I merge those now?
<sitter> I suppose that's the mail about?
<sitter> Riddell: go ahead
<sitter> Riddell: just make sure... these are two merge runs
<santa_> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gcc-5
<santa_> ↑ yep, still in proposed
<Riddell> sitter: do I need to turn off kci?
<sitter> blergh
<sitter> Riddell: disabled it is already
<santa_> sitter: yeah, my mail is about that, I was guessing that you needed to dist-upgrade the chroot used to build the packages in the kci
<sitter> santa_: this makes the situation somewhat unfortunate. depending on proposed means all users would need to enable proposed as well
<santa_> we can figure it out without depending on proposed
 * sitter hits nexts in ubiquity and reads mail
<santa_> sitter: this is not in the mail: I can do the following: keep sending patches for symbols files like I have been doing (these symbols files will be compatible with gcc 4 AND gcc 5 .i.e. we don't depend on proposed), once the kci is switched on with gcc 5 there shoudln't be any problem, but if there is, I will be glad to help
<doko> Riddell, hope you can install most of kde again. how's the update going?
<santa_> does it make sense to you?
<sitter> santa_: KCI takes offense with MISSING but passing symbols
<santa_> sitter: "MISSING but passing" ~ "optional symbols gone" ?
<sitter> yes
<santa_> oh, damn
<sitter> there are only three options I can think of 1. we disable symbol tracking for now (which could be simply ignoring MISSING symbols in passing builds) meaning we won't track ABI until gcc5 lands 2. we make KCI use proposed (which from an integration POV is the best option) but that needs users to enable proposed AND since we use wily for plasma 5.4 testing now that can impact testing results there 3. we pull up a second CI chain that ignores symbols 
<sitter> and delivers for plasma testing (likely requires some engineering effort first)
<santa_> I think I would vote for 1
<sitter> yeah, it's probably the least annoying of the options
<santa_> I will be very glad to help with this option, also note that I have some partial work for kde apps / gcc 5
<sitter> yeah, I essentialy reverted part of that :P
 * sitter was under the impression that gcc had landed already for some reason
<santa_> sitter: another issue: think about this post-"gcc 5 landed in wily" situation: we get a new symbol in gcc 5, it's noise/optional and won't show up in gcc 4, however it's added as a non-optional symbol by the kci
<Riddell> sitter: I'll move kgamma to kgamma5 in debian git
<sitter> santa_: do we still need to support gcc4 though?
<santa_> sitter:  ... and if it's marked as optional confuses the kci -> how do we deal with backports?
<sitter> oh, KCI only tracks symbols on latest_series
<sitter> I suggested the backport scripts should do the same
<santa_> ok
<sitter> there's not much value derived from it given the effort involved to make the symbol tables work for backport versions
<santa_> so, no need to support gcc 4 in any futher symbols patching?
<santa_> * so, no need to support gcc 4 in any futher symbols patching targeted to kubuntu_wily_archive?
<sitter> *nod*
<sitter> http://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-kde/ci-tooling.git/commit/?id=86e9ba69eb46fd57f00510adf8a05cab93689f26
<sitter> Riddell: I still don't get why you can't use an epoch
<Riddell> sitter: on kgamma?
<Riddell> sitter: it's an upstream issue, upstream versions have no epoch
<sitter> ah
<sitter> I see
<sitter> personally I don't see this as an upstream issue TBH
<sitter> for a lib it would be an upstream issue. but random tarball versions mean nothing *shrug*
<santa_> sitter: hmm, sorry about the brain fart, but now that I think about it: we need to support gcc 4 if we don't want to depend on proposed
<sitter> ah yeah, otherwise pkg-kde explodes xD
<Riddell> clivejo: could you update your purpose package too? http://download.kde.org/unstable/purpose/ then I'll get those into the ubuntu archive
<sitter> santa_: I can actually bypass that as well
<Riddell> ahoneybun: there's no frameworks port of kget so there's no need to package that manually, it's just stuff with frameworks ports that need updates https://community.kde.org/Applications/15.04_Release_Notes
<santa_> sitter: bypass what exactly?
<sitter> santa_: simply drop the symbols files altogether
<sitter> if there are no symbols files the build cannot fail on them
<sitter> which is in fact what we do for vivid CI anyway
<sitter> http://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-kde/ci-tooling.git/commit/?id=ad287d3e20d62c6a52e373b3b6f702015cc0e19b
<clivejo> Riddell: are you about these evening
<Riddell> clivejo: probably not
<santa_> sitter: while I'm not very familiar with the kci stuff, I think I get the idea
<santa_> Riddell, sitter: so now that the symbols handling is sorted out, what's the plan about the new upcoming versions?
<santa_> (of frameworks, applications, plasma)
<santa_> should I finish my 15.04.3/kubuntu_wily_archive apps patches for gcc 5?
<sitter> no clue what Riddell's plan there was. I understand KF5 was partially uploaded to proposed though
<sitter> Riddell: did you run the merging yet?
<clivejo> Riddell: what version is akonadi,IRC channel says "Stable: 1.13, master is KF5", download KDE.org says "15.07.90" and the archive has 1.13.0-2ubuntu4 !?
<clivejo> also is kamoso version correct?
<clivejo> 3.0.0+rc1?
<clivejo> LP kept rejecting it on me
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<Riddell> sitter: not yet merged no
<Riddell> clivejo: akonadi is 15.07.90 http://download.kde.org/unstable/applications/15.07.90/src/
<Riddell> clivejo: kamoso should be 3.0.0~rc1, else 3.0.0 will be smaller than current
 * Riddell merges plasma
<ahoneybun> Riddell: please leave me and clivejo some list of packages that are ported to kf5
<sitter> Riddell: baloo needs stable branch removed
<sitter> and kfilemetadata
<Riddell> ahoneybun: https://community.kde.org/Applications/15.04_Release_Notes
<sitter> ahoneybun: https://community.kde.org/Applications/15.08_Release_Notes
<ahoneybun> which list is it?
<sitter> all tagged [new]
<Riddell> yes, what sitter said
<sitter> also see kubuntu-devel mail from like 1 month ago or so pertaining to apps packaging
<sitter> there is a shortlist of what needs doing to port to kf5
<ahoneybun> sitter: that mail made very little sense
<sitter> entirely possible :P
<ahoneybun> so everything with [new] needs packaging?
<sitter> I tend to work in spheres puny humans have problems comprehending :P
<sitter> ahoneybun: except for dragon
<sitter> ahoneybun: in general a good rule of thumb is to check if the repo has a kubuntu_unstable branch
* ahoneybun changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Ninjas! https://community.kde.org/Applications/15.08_Release_Notes | https://trello.com/kubuntu | http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ | Plasma Mobile images: http://kubuntu.plasma-mobile.org/ | congratulations to sgclark on Akademy Award
<sitter> if not then it needs porting, if it has one then it likely doesn't as that means it is in CI
<ahoneybun> sitter: ark: http://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-kde/applications/ark.git/
<ahoneybun> ?
<sitter> ahoneybun: what's your question?
<ahoneybun> does that need packaging>
<ahoneybun> I see no kubuntu_unstable
<sitter> yes, it needs porting
<Riddell> sitter: those kubuntu_stable branches seem to be already gone
<sitter> Riddell: my clone just disagreed
<sitter> ahoneybun: yes, it has no kubuntu_unstable because it is new, so it needs porting from scratch
<sitter> so you'd start with kubuntu_wily_archive
<sitter> branch it into kubuntu_unstable and then start porting away
<ahoneybun> how do I do that?
<Riddell> sitter: tell clone sitter to get a grip https://paste.kde.org/pear8vydf
<ahoneybun> commands
<sitter> I could tell you how I do it usually but I fear that might confuse you :/
<sitter> git co kubuntu_wily_archive
<sitter> git co -b kubuntu_unstable
<sitter> then clone upstream repo
<sitter> then ln -s ark/debian into the upstream repo
<sitter> then dpkg-buildpackage -us -uc -jauto -b until green :P
<sitter> also I read CMakeLists.txt to get the build dependencies 
<sitter> ahoneybun: really, Riddell might be more help with this
<ahoneybun> ln -s?
<Riddell> sitter: I'll package frameworks first because plasma presumably wants the new baloo
<sitter> ahoneybun: symbolic link
<sitter> ahoneybun: it's essentially cheating my way to a source package that is no source package
<sitter> as I said, more confusing than helpful
<ahoneybun> perhaps
<sitter> Riddell: and baloo?
<sitter> ah
<sitter> Riddell: in plasma
<Riddell> sitter: is now part of frameworks
<sitter> not frameworks
<Riddell> sitter: ?
<sitter> nevermind, I'll do it myself
<sitter> the merger tool actually has a beauty flaw
<sitter> it'd create stable branches in repos we don't use anymore
 * sitter scratches head
<ahoneybun> Riddell: kdelibs5-dev is old right?
<Riddell> ahoneybun: yep, remove that if it's for a frameworks port
<Riddell> that's kdelibs4 despite the number in it
<ahoneybun> I'm working on ark
<ahoneybun> in the ec2 still
<Riddell> ahoneybun: :)
<ahoneybun> I''m guessinig your in there too?
<Riddell> not currently
<ahoneybun> oh ok
<ahoneybun> thought you were watching me lol
<Riddell> I'm not, but you never know when I am!
<ahoneybun> true....
<ahoneybun> lol
<ahoneybun> is this really needed libkonq5-dev ?
<ahoneybun> Konqueror libraries
<Riddell> ahoneybun: that's kdelibs4 stuff too
<ahoneybun> thought so
<Riddell> probably needed for some preview in the old version but drop it for the port
<ahoneybun> drop it
<ahoneybun> ?
<Riddell> yep
<ahoneybun> k
<ahoneybun> yay patchs
<ahoneybun> *patches
<sitter> Riddell: have you pushed the merge yet?
<sgclark> ScottK: I am in VA next week Wed-Sun if you are around.
<ScottK> Interesting.  Quite possibly.
<ScottK> Need to survive this week/weekend before I have mental bandwidth to think about it though.
<sgclark> We are renting a car, so getting to you won't be an issue
<sgclark> no worries
<Riddell> sitter: yes
<Riddell> sitter: I'm now packaging frameworks
<sitter> mh
<sitter> Riddell: can you paste me your merge command
<sitter> there is something very fishy going on 
<Riddell> sitter: um   git checkout kubuntu_stable; git merge kubuntu_unstable; git checkout kubuntu_wily_archive; git merge kubuntu_stable
<sitter> Oo
<sitter> Riddell: repo-merge?
<Riddell> sitter: what's the difference?
<sgclark> repo-merge is easier
<sitter> it's also workign on clean clones
<sitter> but if we consider tools pointless I can also just stop writing them
<sgclark> please don't O.o
<Riddell> hmm, lots of missing https://launchpadlibrarian.net/213854859/buildlog_ubuntu-wily-amd64.attica-kf5_5.13.0-0ubuntu1~ubuntu15.10~ppa1_BUILDING.txt.gz
<Riddell> santa_: know anything about this failure? https://launchpadlibrarian.net/213854859/buildlog_ubuntu-wily-amd64.attica-kf5_5.13.0-0ubuntu1~ubuntu15.10~ppa1_BUILDING.txt.gz
<sitter> Riddell: baloo merge broken
<Riddell> sitter: kubuntu-ci is silent on the subject, what's up?
<santa_> Riddell: yeah, I forget to include the patch in the patchset for 5.12/gcc 5, see kubuntu-devel
<sitter> doesn't know who broke it
<santa_> Riddell: http://gpul.grupos.udc.es/kubuntu_patches/frameworks-5.12/attica-kf5/0001-Update-symbols.patch
<santa_> this should do part of the job
<Riddell> sitter: merge pushed
<Riddell> santa_: applied thanks :)
<santa_> doko: thank you for the openbabel update, I have just found out that libkface (from kde apps) is still ftbfs'ing this time because of opencv (which will need a transition in debian: https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=791226)
<ubottu> Debian bug 791226 in src:opencv "opencv: library transition is needed when GCC 5 is the default" [Important,Open]
<santa_> part of the build log: https://paste.kde.org/pmpewa1p3
<santa_> Riddell: for kdesu would be nice to either merge from kubuntu_unstable or cherry-pick my patch to make the debian/rules working fine on any distro
<santa_> Riddell: I mean this commit http://git.debian.org/?p=pkg-kde/frameworks/kdesu.git;a=commitdiff;h=bd63db8
<santa_> I have checked kubuntu_wily_archive and still doesn't have the patch
<mparillo_> Will kdesu replace kdesudo?
<sitter> santa_, Riddell: surely that kdesu commit is merged in wily_archive?
<sitter> oh wait, we are uploading 5.12
<sitter> santa_: probably can just wait for 5.13
<sitter> seeing as we are one month behind by the time 5.12 is in 5.13 will be out :P
<Riddell> 5.13 is building now https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/staging-frameworks
<sitter> Riddell: you merged frameworks, right?
<dobey> hi. is anyone working on getting the kubuntu packages in wily updated for the gcc5 transition?
<Riddell> santa_: cherry-picked thanks
<Riddell> sitter: hmm it should have happened in the staging script let me check
<sitter> if you had to cherry pick it wasn't
<Riddell> dobey: yes we are, slowed down by lots of stuff also being ported to frameworks
<sitter> that commit is like 3 weeks ago
<Riddell> sitter: fooey :(
<sitter> s/ago/old
<sitter> Riddell: don't forget to resume CI before you leave
 * sitter heads out
<Riddell> gotcha
<dobey> Riddell: ah ok.
<Riddell> dobey: what's the issue?
<dobey> Riddell: well i'm just seeing that the majority of remaining failures are kde things, some of which just need simple no-change rebuilds. i don't have upload permissions, so i can't fix any myself directly, so i'm just poking to see if i can get someone to fix them
<Riddell> I'm currently doing frameworks and expect to do plasma and applications after
<dobey> the packages that have libs though, need lib renames for the changed abi from gcc5
<Riddell> dobey: got an example to see if it's in that lot of not?
<dobey> Riddell: well, the "step" package just needs a simple no-change rebuild
<dobey> "cantor" also seems to just need a no-change rebuild
<Riddell> dobey: aye they're all in applications, I'll get to them toot sweet next week
<BluesKaj> Riddell:  plasma 5?
<BluesKaj> 5,4
<Riddell> BluesKaj: is next on my list to package
<BluesKaj> good to hear Riddell :-)
* Riddell changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Ninjas! https://community.kde.org/Applications/15.08_Release_Notes | https://trello.com/kubuntu | http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ | Plasma Mobile images: http://kubuntu.plasma-mobile.org/ | congratulations to sgclark on Akademy Award | http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ppa-status/frameworks/build_status_5.13.0_wily.html
<Riddell> add http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ppa-status/frameworks/build_status_5.13.0_wily.html kf5 5.13
<clivejo> Riddell: ready for testing yet?
<Riddell> clivejo: frameworks? goodness no lots to build still
 * clivejo shakes head
<clivejo> Riddell: is the name I used for Kamoso in my PPA ok?  3.0.0+rc1-1ubuntu1 ?
<Riddell> clivejo: should be 3.0.0~rc1-0ubuntu1
<Riddell> ~ means less so the final 3.0.0 will be a larger number, and -0 because it's not in debian yet
<clivejo> ok so purpose has jumped from 0.1 to 1.0 ?
<santa_> Riddell: I have detected a general problem in frameworks 5.13, e-c-m build depend was not bumped to 5.13
<santa_> Riddell: if you don't have a quick way to fix it, I have an script to fix this quickly for all frameworks packages
<clivejo> Riddell: If you have few minutes would you help me with these Lintan messaqes https://paste.kde.org/p8sb8k8vt
<Riddell> mm yes it's missing from dev-package-name-lists/frameworks-wily, I'll just add it in thanks
<Riddell> clivejo: you shouldn't need to build-dep on qt5-default so just remove that
<Riddell> clivejo: libkf5purpose5 probably needs multi-arch: same
<Riddell> clivejo: and symbols files need updated which is faffy and is described at http://pkg-kde.alioth.debian.org/symbolfiles.html "pkgkde-symbolshelper batchpatch -v 1.8 buildlog" probably easiest
<clivejo> oh good lord
<clivejo> wont build at all now - dpkg-source: error: aborting due to unexpected upstream changes, see /tmp/purpose_1.0~rc1-0ubuntu1~ubuntu15.10~ppa2.diff.WC8miU
<clivejo> gives up
<Riddell> clivejo: look in that file and see what it's moaning about
<Riddell> maybe you downloaded a log file into the source and it wants it removed
<santa_> Riddell: hmm, so are you going to push to git anything to bump to e-c-m to 5.13?
<santa_> s/to e-c-m/e-c-m/
<Riddell> pushing...
<Riddell> santa_: pushed
<santa_> Riddell: thanks, re-scheduling build for my ppa simulation...
* Riddell changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Ninjas! https://community.kde.org/Applications/15.08_Release_Notes | https://trello.com/kubuntu | http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ | Plasma Mobile images: http://kubuntu.plasma-mobile.org/ | congratulations to sgclark on Akademy Award | http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ppa-status/frameworks/build_status_5.13.0_wily.html | http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ppa-status/plasma/build_status_5.3.95_wily.html
<Riddell> plasma up http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ppa-status/plasma/build_status_5.3.95_wily.html
<santa_> Riddell: may I send you my w-i-p set of patches for apps before it's too late? it doesn't cover the full set of apps ftbfs'es with gcc 5 but would be a nice thing to have in kubuntu_wily_archive before we start with apps 15.08
<ScottK> santa_: Perhaps you could take a look at this one:
<ScottK> <slangasek> qt-gstreamer is on the list of packages with symbols changes for g++5, and is hit by the qt4+boost issue.  package has non-trivial reverse-dependencies (both qt4 and qt5 binaries are seeded).  any kubuntuers able to take a look at this?  Riddell, ScottK?
<ScottK> <slangasek> fwiw if I disable the qt4 build it still ftbfs by failing to find /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/gstreamer-1.0/include/gst/gstconfig.h, so there's some failure to properly pkgconfig here as well
<ScottK> Or anyone else?
<santa_> ScottK: what's the problem exactly? qt4 is ftbfsing in ubuntu because of gstreamer?
<santa_> if so I might have an idea about the problem
<ScottK> santa_: If you can work on it, have a chat with slangasek for details.
<ScottK> All I know is what I pasted.
<santa_> ScottK: ack
<ScottK> Thanks.
<clivejo> anyone about to help me with symbols file?
<clivejo> Im trying to update libkf5purpose library from 1.0beta to 1.0rc1
<clivejo> lintan is complaining about the symbols file
<clivejo> I have what I believe is the diff file - https://paste.kde.org/px3t5ktw9
<clivejo> but cant figure out how to actually apply it
<clivejo> yofel Riddell anyone?
<yofel> first, see http://pkg-kde.alioth.debian.org/symbolfiles.html
<yofel> my connection is bad so I'll have to explain that later
<yofel> but the diff is weird, the symbols aren't that different..
<clivejo> Ive rm *.symbols :/
<yofel> bad idea
<yofel> we need those files to make sure that the version doesn't stay the same if a symbol gets removed
<yofel> so you need to be able to see what gets removed
<clivejo> cant even build it
<yofel> well, it'll probably fail on missing symbols, right
<clivejo> gonna have to start again, this is a proper mess
<clivejo> oh its completed
<yofel> in that case, we have a problem, but I can talk more about that when I'm home (~30min)
 * yofel hits is connection
<clivejo> https://paste.kde.org/pyu0zedj5
<clivejo> should I start from scatch
<clivejo> this makes NO sense!
<ahoneybun> watch some netflix or some silly youtube video
<clivejo> LOL ahoneybun dont get me started on netflix
<ahoneybun> there is a movie called "Rubber"
<clivejo> I dont live in the correct country!
<ahoneybun> oh
<ahoneybun> right
<ahoneybun> well the W's are about symbols 
<ahoneybun> what does lesspipe tell you?
<clivejo> there are symbols there, but they must be from the beta build
<clivejo> and have changed now in the rc1 buid
<clivejo> but I cant figure out how to update them
<ahoneybun> small name changes maybe
<ahoneybun> oh
<ahoneybun> not in debian/rules?
<ahoneybun> or something
<clivejo> jonathan pointed me to http://pkg-kde.alioth.debian.org/symbolfiles.html
<clivejo> but dpkg-buildpackage -j4 | tee buildlog fails with  dpkg-source: error: aborting due to unexpected upstream changes, see /tmp/purpose_1.0~rc1-0ubuntu1~ubuntu15.10~ppa1.diff.yXAmw_
<ahoneybun> I don't even know dpkg-buildpackage yet so
<ahoneybun> I just use debuild
<clivejo> its complaining about the file buildlog not being in the original source
<clivejo> but its a new file!
<ahoneybun> I usually just chill till someone gets here
<clivejo> oh that gave me an idea
<clivejo> what if I put ../buildlog
<clivejo> ok that worked
<ahoneybun> yay
<clivejo> step one complete
<clivejo> *beep* *beep* of a *beep*'ing *beep*
<clivejo> I hate versions!!
<clivejo> pkgkde-symbolshelper: error: input symbol file template version (5.9.0+git20150516.0223) is higher than the specified one (1.0)
<clivejo> how did it get to 5.9.0?!?
<valorie> so awesome to see you two helping one another out
<valorie> clivejo: are you a Kubuntu Member?
<clivejo> nope
<valorie> please apply!
<valorie> !membership
<ubottu> Ubuntu Membership means recognition of a significant and sustained contribution to Ubuntu and the Ubuntu community.  For more info see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership/NewMember
<clivejo> not sure I want to
<valorie> you qualify so Just Do It
<valorie> can you tell me why?]
<valorie> pm is ok
<valorie> if you prefer
<clivejo> recent events
<valorie> that I understand, and it's been very upsetting for many of us
<valorie> however IMO we are the captain of our own ship, if we want to be
<clivejo> IMO ubuntu will always be steered by MS/Canonical
<clivejo> I moved from Ubuntu to Kubuntu because of Unity and MIR, plus the sending of search info to Amazon
<doko> Riddell, not sure about santa's last question. opencv is already transitioned, and it can't be in unstable because of missing transitions in the b-d's. not sure what to do about it
<doko> anyway, afk again
<clivejo> JR asked questions a lot of us want to know, and look at the way he was treated
<clivejo> so Im not sure I want to be a member of that "community"
<clivejo> plus when I was trying to help beta testing in Ubuntu and asked questions I felt like something unpleasure found on ones shoe!
<clivejo> unpleasant
<valorie> sorry, I might have missed something
<valorie> my computer ran out of battery without warning me
<valorie> very rude of it
<valorie> yes, we'll always be steered by Canonical, that is a basic fact of life
<valorie> clivejo: very sorry to hear that you were treated badly while beta-testing
<valorie> here?
<clivejo> no, here have been great!
<valorie> or in #ubuntu+1
<clivejo> there and the forums
<valorie> good that we've treated you well
<valorie> oh gosh the forums
<valorie> used to be great
<valorie> kubuntuforum still is good
<clivejo> I got kicked off !
<valorie> wow
<clivejo> and posts removed
<valorie> oh good grief
<valorie> in any case, one of the reasons to become a Kubuntu Member is that you can request funding from the Ubuntu Community Fund for travel expenses to meetings and sprints
<valorie> there are other perks, but that's the consequential one
<clivejo> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1927543
<clivejo> bear in mind there was bit of history and PM's behind all this
<clivejo> but thats the point I decided Im not a Ubuntu Member!
<valorie> please don't let one bad apple make your decision for you
<clivejo> LOL Im the bad apple
<soee> hiho
<valorie> that said, if you are still angry, perhaps wait a bit before reconsidering
<clivejo> Im not angry
<valorie> pfff, you are a valuable new packager
<valorie> and we like ya
<clivejo> I just realise that Im not compatable
<clivejo> with the Ubuntu community
<clivejo> if I dont like something I try and change it
<valorie> I am rather incompatable with the larger community as well
<valorie> I pretty much stay here in Kubuntu
<clivejo> well yes, I like it here too
<clivejo> I love KDE and plasma 5 etc
<clivejo> IMHO ubuntu are taking a massive step backwards with Unity
<clivejo> but thats my opinion
<clivejo> I might consider kubuntuforum is that totally separate?
<clivejo> and I wouldnt say Ive made a substantial contribution, Im trying to learn and making a lot of mistakes!
<clivejo> hi soee
<clivejo> didnt see you say hiho whilst ranting!
<yofel> well, kubuntu membership is a requirement for kubuntu-dev, so you'll need it eventually ;P
<clivejo> I have no problem with kubuntu membership
<yofel> it includes ubuntu membership
<clivejo> its ubuntu I have the problem with !
<valorie> clivejo: most of us agree with you on Unity, but since we're a flavor, we can do as we like for the most part
<valorie> and yes, kubuntuforum is entirely independent
<clivejo> LOL its like dating a siamese twin, cant have one without the other!
<soee> and maybe you can be Kubuntu ninja :-)
<soee> any news about Plasma 5.4 packages for Wily? 
<clivejo> Im stuck with libkf5purpose
 * soee sees build status :)
<clivejo> got a symbol problem
<soee> this whole symbols and packaging is a high level maginc for me :)
 * valorie rolls a +10 high-level symbol-magic and shares it with all the packagers
<valorie> gcc5 really complicates all this
<soee> valorie: why ?
<valorie> I wish I understood technically, but fortunately santa, harald and Riddell do
<yofel> because you now don't only have symbol breakage caused by the library, you also have symbol breakage caused by libstdc++
<valorie> ah, and yofel too!
<yofel> ^^
<clivejo> yofel
<clivejo> please help me!
<clivejo> Im going insane, insane I tell ya!
<yofel> hard to say, are you on ec2?
<clivejo> no, locally
<yofel> hm, can you restore the old symbolfile before you deleted it and try to build that?
<clivejo> I started from scratch
<yofel> ah
<yofel> how far do you get?
<clivejo> and still hitting the same problem
<clivejo> ok this command stuck me for a bit
<clivejo> dpkg-buildpackage -j4 | tee buildlog
<clivejo> was complaining about changed source
<clivejo> so I used ../buildlog
<clivejo> that worked
<yofel> ah yeah, if you do that inside the source it will complain ^^
<clivejo> funny that!
<clivejo> maybe they could update the help page!
<clivejo> http://pkg-kde.alioth.debian.org/symbolfiles.html
<clivejo> only took me an hour to work it out!
<yofel> oh yeah, that's from a time before that check existed
<clivejo> Then I run pkgkde-symbolshelper batchpatch -v 1.0 ../buildlog
<clivejo> which appeared to half work
<yofel> half o.O?
<clivejo> pkgkde-symbolshelper: error: input symbol file template version (5.9.0+git20150516.0223) is higher than the specified one (1.0)
<yofel> uh oh
<yofel> what are you updating again?
<clivejo> how on earth is it version 5.9 when the source is 1.0rc1?
<clivejo> libkf5purpose
<clivejo> so I tried pkgkde-symbolshelper batchpatch -v 6 ../buildlog
<clivejo> and it appeared to work
<clivejo> but still getting Lintan issues
<clivejo> what am I doing wrong?
<yofel> where is that libkf5purpose from?
<clivejo> http://download.kde.org/unstable/purpose/
<clivejo> a dep for kamoso
<yofel> where's the old package from?
<clivejo> I built it before
<yofel> based on what?
<clivejo> purpose-0.1-alpha.tar.xz
<yofel> is that released anywhere?
<clivejo> I think its new
<yofel> ok, then I would delete the symbolfile and re-create it using the proper versioning
<yofel> and you should pass 1.0~rc1 as version
<yofel> otherwise you'll have a problem when you try to package 1.0 ^^
<clivejo> will you guild me?
<yofel> I can try.. you should be able to just build the package like before though
<yofel> creating the symbolfile comes after the build is finished
<clivejo> just rm *.symbol?
<yofel> yes
<yofel> is there more than one?
<clivejo> 2
<clivejo> libkf5purpose5.symbols  libkf5purposewidgets5.symbols
<yofel> ok, remove both, we'll just have to redo them individually
<clivejo> done, and debuild'ing
<clivejo> ok 5 warnings
<clivejo> 3 are simular to this - W: libkf5purpose5-dbg: debug-file-with-no-debug-symbols usr/lib/debug/.build-id/b4/e4222cfd34f768fd17c625a40dee868f1bf61d.debug
<yofel> I never quite understood that one... 
<yofel> has something to do whether the file is usable by gdb or so
<clivejo> where is that file?
<clivejo> its not in debian/tmp
<clivejo> ah, its in /debian/libkf5purpose5-dbg/usr/lib/debug/.build-id/b4/e4222cfd34f768fd17c625a40dee868f1bf61d.debug
<clivejo> but it is populated (105 lines)
<yofel> right, but it needs to have a proper format
<yofel> feel free to read up on debug symbol definitions ;)
<clivejo> double dutch to me!
<yofel> or rather maybe ask sitter tomorrow or so, maybe he knows what the proper action is
<clivejo> they are just warnings
<clivejo> should I ignore for now?
<yofel> yes
<clivejo> do you know what -diff-contains-substvars debian/libkf5purpose5.substvars means?
<yofel> you probably had something leftover from your old attempt? https://lintian.debian.org/tags/diff-contains-substvars.html
<yofel> should usually not be there
<yofel> at least not before the build, it's generated
<clivejo> does debuild not clear all files before?
<yofel> dh_clean should do that, but it's not perfect
<clivejo> debuild clean?
<clivejo> same as dh_clean?
<yofel> dh_clean is one of the debhelper scripts and gets run by debuild (in short)
<clivejo> I dont understand this - dep5-copyright-license-name-not-unique
<clivejo> its the same licence
<clivejo> but different folders have different copyright holders
<clivejo> how can it be unique?
<yofel> you aggregate that by license, so you list all the files with the same copyright and all their copyright holders in the same block
<yofel> clivejo: e.g. look at /usr/share/doc/plasma-desktop/copyright for an example
<clivejo> so you only define the long version once?
<yofel> right, and if there is a copy of the license in /usr/share/common-licenses/ you only need to include the short form (like done for the L/GPL)
<clivejo> I just defined it at the end
<yofel> should be fine
<clivejo> seems to have cleared the Lintan warning!
<clivejo> thanks yofel :)
<yofel> for the full syntax specification, see http://dep.debian.net/deps/dep5/
<clivejo> just those 3 debug warnings to ask sitter about
<clivejo> dput'ing to LP
<yofel> leaves creating the symbolfiles
<yofel> unless you did that
<clivejo> I have no idea about the symbol files
<clivejo> need an up-to-date guide
#kubuntu-devel 2015-08-08
<yofel> the instructions on the debian page should still owrk
<clivejo> cant seem to get it to work
<yofel> the "Creating a symbols file" part
<yofel> the commands, are a bit.. weird
<yofel> where did you dput it to?
<clivejo> https://launchpad.net/~clivejo/+archive/ubuntu/wily/+build/7772605
<clivejo> my ppa
<yofel> ok, a couple things wrong it seems, but now at least have something to look at
<yofel> dgetting
<yofel> Note: libraries are not searched in other binary packages that do not have any shlibs or symbols file.
<yofel> that... new o.O?
<clivejo> it builds locally fine
<clivejo> Ive turned proposed back on in my PPA
<yofel> yeah, something new probably
<yofel> anyway, it talks about symbol files, so lets make them
<clivejo> my own system is fully up to date
<yofel> with proposed on?
<clivejo> yup
<clivejo> can you build it?
<yofel> weird
<yofel> no, failed the same way in pbuilder here
<clivejo> failed on LP again too
<clivejo> grrr
<clivejo> can you guide me to make the symbol files?
<yofel> that was the plan ;)
<clivejo> isnt it late there?
<yofel> depends if you call 2AM late or early..
<clivejo> like 2am?
<yofel> I have tomorrow free, so I can spend another ~30min or so
<yofel> for the symbols, we'll start with pkgkde-gensymbols
<clivejo> only if you are ok, dont want to take up your time
<yofel> no, but lets get this over with ;)
<clivejo> ok
<yofel> -p is the package name, lets start with libkf5purpose5
<yofel> note that there's no space between -p and libkf5purpose5, so -plibkf5purpose5
<yofel> -v is the version, so -v1.0~rc1
<yofel> -Osymbols.amd64 is the output file
<yofel> then comes -e with the path to the build binary file, so -edebian/tmp/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libKF5Purpose.so.5
<yofel> that should show you a lot of symbols, and will generate the symbols.amd64 file
<clivejo> objdump: 'debian/tmp/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libKF5Purpose.so.5': No such file
<yofel> next comes pkgkde-symbolshelper, this time with space between the options, i.e. "pkgkde-symbolshelper create -o debian/libkf5purpose5.symbols -v 1.0~rc1 symbols.amd64"
<clivejo> what directory should I be in?
<yofel> you need to be in the source directory where you built the package
<yofel> so, in purpose-1.0~rc1
<clivejo> thats where I run it
<yofel> then you didn't build the package?
<yofel> or you cleaned the build?
<clivejo> pkgkde-gensymbols -plibkf5purpose5 -v1.0~rc1 -Osymbols.amd64 -edebian/tmp/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libKF5Purpose.so.5
<yofel> right, that's what I used too, and here it worked
<yofel> just make sure you have a finished build
<clivejo> ok, just rerun debuild and its listed symbols!
<yofel> ok great, now run the symbolshelper command I just posted
<clivejo> pkgkde-gensymbols: warning: symbols.amd64 doesn't match completely symbols.amd64
<clivejo> what on earth does that mean!
<yofel> you created the file, modified something and ran gensymbols again (it means the old and new file)
<yofel> probably the old one was empty, and the new one has the symbols -> different ^^
<clivejo> yippeee libkf5purpose5.symbols !
<yofel> great, now I'll leave debian/libkf5purposewidgets5.symbols as an excercise for you ;)
<yofel> oh, and make sure to delete symbols.amd64 if you plan to upload your build folder to LP later
<clivejo> so just those two libs?
<clivejo> is that what is making it fail on LP?
<clivejo> Im still getting 3 warnings from Lintan
<clivejo> W: libkf5purpose5-dbg: debug-file-with-no-debug-symbols usr/lib/debug/.build-id/b4/e4222cfd34f768fd17c625a40dee868f1bf61d.debug
<clivejo> stupid symbols
<yofel> hm, still fails for me, weird..
<clivejo> yeah
<clivejo> builds fine for me
<clivejo> have you any other archives?
<yofel> erm, the control file is broken
<yofel> Architecture: same
<yofel> isn't something that exists
<yofel> you probably meant
<yofel> Architecture: any
<yofel> Multi-Arch: same
<yofel> so as the control section for libkf5purpose5 is invalid, the package wasn't built
<yofel> maybe you have some old generated files in your build directory which made things work for you
<clivejo> very weird
<yofel> urgh, not emedded plugins again *-.-
<yofel> E: libkf5purpose5: symbols-file-contains-current-version-with-debian-revision on symbol _ZN10QByteArray4dataEv@Base and 191 others
<yofel> thanks to those
<yofel> anyway, that's for tomorrow, I'm off
<yofel> gn :)
<clivejo> thanks yofel
<clivejo> leanred a lot :)
<ahoneybun> sgclark: ping
<sgclark> ahoneybun: pong
<valorie> are you feeling better, sgclark?
<sgclark> I am alive yes. But with my new to-do list I am not sure how long haha. anyway night night.
<valorie> sleep well
<soee_> hiho
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<clivejo> Riddell: ping
<doko> Riddell, are both baloo and baloo-kf5 sources needed?
<jmux> Will anybody go to DebConf15 ?
<ScottK> doko: they are.  Not everything that uses baloo is migrated to Kf5.
<doko> ok
<clivejo> anyone here know their stuff regarding symbols?
<doko> $ ls *ges
<doko> digikam_4.12.0-0ubuntu3_source.changes       kopete_15.04.2-0ubuntu2_source.changes  miro_6.0-1ubuntu1_source.changes
<doko> kde-runtime_15.04.2-0ubuntu3_source.changes  libkfbapi_1.0-0ubuntu6_source.changes   plasmate_1.0-0ubuntu5_source.changes
<doko> kdepimlibs_4.14.6-0ubuntu2_source.changes    libkfbapi_1.0-0ubuntu7_amd64.changes    pulseview_0.2.0-1ubuntu1_source.changes
<doko> kdepimlibs_4.14.6-0ubuntu3_source.changes    libkfbapi_1.0-0ubuntu7_source.changes   pykde4_4.14.2-0ubuntu3_source.changes
<doko> kgraphviewer_2.1.90-0ubuntu1_source.changes  metview_4.5.6-3ubuntu1_source.changes   simon_0.4.1-0ubuntu5_source.changes
<doko> Riddell, ^^^ uploaded, please don't override
<ahoneybun> Riddell: ping
<ahoneybun> or sgclark
<ahoneybun> the patch has fuzz which is not allowed, or is malformed
<sgclark> ahoneybun: does it say can be reverse applied? please paste the text
<ahoneybun> sgclark: https://paste.kde.org/p8x0xsrnp
<ahoneybun> yea
<sgclark> hmm I seem to be having issues with that paste. But if it does say that then that patch was applied upstream and can be removed.
<ahoneybun> the patch?
<clivejo> sgclark: would you be able to help me on debugging symbols?
#kubuntu-devel 2015-08-09
<doko> Riddell, please could you update kdepim? current version ftbfs with boost1.58
<lordievader> Good morning.
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<ejat> howdy .. 
<lordievader> o/
<BluesKaj> ok , what's with phonon backend in systemsettings>multimedia>music.? I installed phonon-backend-vlc as an alternative, but it's not even listed  in the backend as available 
<BluesKaj> on Wily alpha 2
<yofel> BluesKaj: you need phonon4qt5-backend-vlc
<yofel> the other one is kde4
<BluesKaj> ok yofel , i'll try it
<BluesKaj> ok yofel thanks, it there now
<BluesKaj> I should have realized that ..I'm only on my first cup of coffee :-)
<Quintasan> I'm thoroughly surprised how fast is 15.10
<Quintasan> Even in VirtualBox
<ejat> yups .. in vmware also quite fast 
<ejat> n feels light :) 
<doko> Riddell, could you shed some light on the kdepim ftbfs? https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=756395 is what I found. I'd like to get rid off the boost1.55 dependency
<ubottu> bugzilla.redhat.com bug 756395 in qt "[Boost-1.48.0] Qt and [Parse error at "BOOST_JOIN"] error" [High,Closed: rawhide]
<santa_> doko: we had a similar issue qith qt-gstreamer, I'm about to send a set of patches (for qt-gstreamer) the kdepim problem might be something similar
<santa_> there is a bug in qt iirc
<BluesKaj> santa , how did the qt-gstreamer show itself ?, since I've been having some phonon issues with gstraemer 
<santa_> it was ftbfisng for various reasons, will send patches to kubuntu-devel this evening
<santa_> brb
<BluesKaj> santa_:  ok thanks 
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: https://www.youtube.com/watch?t=23&v=vmXi69bt3ks
<Quintasan> Rough around the edges but really nice
<Quintasan> It appears to be done completely by hand.
#kubuntu-devel 2016-08-08
<ahoneybun> !info snapcraft
<ubottu> snapcraft (source: snapcraft): easily craft snaps. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.13.2+16.10 (yakkety), package size 73 kB, installed size 440 kB
<ahoneybun> !info snapcraft xenial
<ubottu> snapcraft (source: snapcraft): easily craft snaps. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.13.1 (xenial), package size 73 kB, installed size 440 kB
<ahoneybun> so far yakkety has been good
<ahoneybun> http://weegie.edinburghlinux.co.uk/~jr/tmp/PIM.png
<tsimonq2> another long day
<tsimonq2> off to bed
<tsimonq2> o/
<Mirv> tsimonq2 / others: it looks like lxqt-config is blocking the Qt & KDE migration now since it depends on libkf5screen6 instead of libkf5screen7. I guess that could be resolved with a rebuild.
<Mirv> please remind me to not promise to do combined Qt & KDE transitions at the same time in the future :D
<Mirv> I'm worried about the KDE language packs and other stuff listed at the end of http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_output.txt but I can't figure out anything
<Mirv> anyone up who could comment on muon / plasma-discover?
<Mirv> muon-notifier and muon-updater transitional packages seem to depend on missing plasma-discover-updater package no longer available in the 5.7.3?
<Mirv> they all come from src:plasma-discover but something seems broken
<Mirv> right so Kubuntu seeds need to remove dependency on plasma-discover-updater which no longer exists
<Mirv> I've uploaded new plasma-discover and trying to upload new kubuntu-meta
<soee> o/
<lordievader> Good morning.
<acheronuk> Mirv: is new plasma wanting to remove installed kde language packs? if so, then that's a known issue and needs the packs updating with an applications update I think? same issue with our staging ppa if not used with the updated language packs in the staging-kdeapplications ppa
<Mirv> acheronuk: I have no idea, but I can install language packs too on my yakkety-proposed
<Mirv> acheronuk: so that's why I'm wondering why update_output.txt does list language packs there
<Mirv> and I have kubuntu-full installed
<Mirv> acheronuk: do you know which plasma package would be resposible of requiring / hinting at something like that?
<acheronuk> Mirv: odd. not the issue I thinking off then
<acheronuk> *of
<sheytan> acheronuk: you asked yesterday about my kubuntu version when i asked about the plasma update. Yes, it is Xenial :)
<acheronuk> Mirv: plasma-desktop data breaks << 4:15.12.3-0ubuntu3~ perhaps while the archive is 4:15.12.3-0ubuntu2 ?
<acheronuk> oh, requires it? not sure
<acheronuk> sheytan: backports are being worked on, but plasma 5.7 requiring Qt 5.6 while Xenial has non kubuntu stuff in it's archives which was built against Qt 5.5 and may break with Qt 5.6, means it needs care and testing
<acheronuk> can't just put new Qt and plasma in a backports ppa and say "here you go, new stuff, but it may break things not KDE"
<sheytan> acheronuk: I get it :)
<Mirv> acheronuk: oh, ok.. so should I copy kde-l10n-* everything from somewhere?
<Mirv> acheronuk: so right, actually I couldn't install those langpacks on kde, I just tried selecting them but it gives an error :(
<Mirv> so now those are blockers too
<Mirv> acheronuk: is there a PPA I can copy all required new packages from, and does it include every last one of them needed?
<Mirv> I wish this would have been noticed earlier
<Mirv> clivejo: acheronuk: can those 4:16.04.3-0ubuntu1~ubuntu16.10~ppa1 versioned packages be used for 16.10 archives or what can be done to unblock the situation?
<Mirv> (I see those at staging-kdeapplications)
<Mirv> or could I, as a workaround to get things going, lessen the plasma-desktop-data conflicts actually?
<Mirv> I mean, is it a "nice to have" ie force up-to-date translation, or does it break something if yakkety stays with old kde-l10n packages for a few days until they are ready somewhere?
<Mirv> if I'd eg remove only Breaks: but not Replaces:
<acheronuk> Mirv: my guess would be it could survive with a lessened depends for a short while, but yofel clivejo etc are the ones to say for sure
<Mirv> like this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/22676059/ <- yofel clivejo 
<Mirv> acheronuk: ok
<Mirv> acheronuk: any idea why kde-spectacle would show up on potential problem list? that I've installed on my yakkety-proposed and I can't see any problem again
<Mirv> I'm prebuilding the updated plasma-desktop in a PPA and copying it later. Leaving the Replaces: in sshould take care of any potential corner cases of -data conflicting with any kde-l10n packages
<acheronuk> Mirv: spectacle, maybe the replacing of libkf5screen6 with libkf5screen7 on an upgrade? that I think give a this/that package will be removed and something depends on it warning when upgrading, bit it works cleanly when it proceeds?
<acheronuk> if not that, then I have no idea
<Mirv> acheronuk: lxqt-config was like that, but kde-spectacle already depends on libkf5screen7
<Mirv> and there is no problem in having it installed together with kubuntu-full
<Mirv> so what I'm staring at is http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_output.txt
<Mirv> if you search for (currently): easy: 275+0: a-92:a-28:a-28
<Mirv> it will show per arch packages it thinks there is some problem... but I'm no absolute expert on deciphering update_output.txt
<acheronuk> Mirv: I'm staring at that, and I'm honestly none the wiser for it!
<acheronuk> if you are not an absolute expert at that, then i'm 2 or 3 levels lower down!
<Mirv> acheronuk: I know the feeling! however it correctly identified the maeta package, language packs and lxqt-config.. I really wonder what's up with the rest
<acheronuk> Mirv: slightly frustrating is when I did a Xenial to Yakkety upgrade a couple of weeks ago (old fashioned debian dist-upgrade way) straight to our staging ppa packages, I recall some issue with spectacle. Like I think it wanted it removed or somesuch, but it was installable again afterwards. but I didn't pay attention or investigate the issue as I perhaps should have :(
<Mirv> acheronuk: I'll try some no-change rebuilds in a PPA, if they build I'll copy them over...
<Mirv> desperate times
<Mirv> of camitk itksnap jacktrip kde-spectacle nifti2dicom nomacs
<Mirv> I can't see anything wrong with any of them and all of them installed on my yakkety-proposed together with kubuntu-full, lxqt, everything ..
<Mirv> but in case there's anything that a rebuild would update wrt to dependencies, it's worth a shot
<Mirv> especially until some kind person on #ubuntu-release would help me out in this deciphering work
<soee> and more from Rio: www.youtube.com/watch?v=zoKSJpy3yNw
<acheronuk> soee: ouch!
 * soee thinks kmail should be renamed to hog
 * acheronuk thinks kmail should just be a meta-package that installs thunderbird
<acheronuk> if I wasn't fairly fond akregator for feeds, I would uninstall all trace of KDE PIM that I could
<soee> if kmail would have thunderbird speed and better interface it could be good mail client
<soee> acheronuk: i switched to feedly in my browser and phone
<acheronuk> tried that, but didn't find it as friendly as I hoped. akregator I can just add a feed to it straight from Firefox, or right click and add a feed from the clipboard
<acheronuk> plus I want a feed reader that sits in the systray telling me how many new stories it has
<soee> ay :)
<soee> kde apps should have LTS release like Plasma 5.8 will be
<soee> and instead of doing some new that might break apps, just fix what is not working
<soee> and finally have solid Plasma and Apps
 * soee dreams ...
<yofel> Mirv: hm, sorry about lxqt-config, I was aware of that 2 months ago, but as qt5.6 took so long I forgot about it. (I even had a ben file back then but by now I totally thought libkscreen7 was done..)
<yofel> I'll upload l10n in a bit, that *shouldn't* break anything else, as all the breaks are in the app packages, not the translations
<yofel> not that I have upload permissions for lxqt-config anyway
<Mirv> yofel: no problem, that was at the end one of the easiest problems today.. hey great if you can upload l10n, maybe I won't need that plasma-desktop change then and also l10n packages are quick to build
<Mirv> yofel: can you upload them directly or should I copy them from a PPA?
<yofel> Mirv: l10n I can upload directly
<Mirv> btw meanwhile there _are_ built packages that I copied from the applications PPA, just funny version numbers and maybe otherwise wrong too: https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-073/+packages
<Mirv> yofel: ok, great
<Mirv> I'm using that silo for all kinds of rebuilds now
<soee> what is good in  kmail is that inside notification i can enable button to directly open an email and have id displayed: http://i.imgur.com/6iX27jo.png
<yofel> Mirv: l10n up, but I got a reject for kde-l10n-ast, so please copy that from the silo when you have time (version is ok)
 * yofel thought the seed wildcard was supposed to catch that, but seems not..
<Mirv> yofel: great! ast copied now.
<yofel> thanks
<Mirv> it just might be however that the whole Qt and KDE transition will stop at a GCC6 powerpc issue needed to be fixed to rebuild a package for a s390x issue :S
<Mirv> I don't have currently an idea how to go forward after these other things are done
<Mirv> yofel: oh, there is no -ast package currently in ubuntu, so my copy went to NEW queue
<Mirv> also it doesn't matter therefore
<Mirv> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/yakkety/+queue?queue_state=0&queue_text=
<acheronuk> clivejo: Mirv's qtchooser build Breaks: libqt5core5a (<< 5.5.1+dfsg-17~), libqtcore4 (<< 4:4.8.7+dfsg-7~)
<acheronuk> xenial I think is libqtcore4 Candidate: 4:4.8.7+dfsg-5ubuntu2
<Mirv> acheronuk: there's updated qt4-x11 too in 011
<Mirv> due to that, and due to qtchooser required for other things (I forget now what)
<acheronuk> so I think that is 1 reason why plasma* doesn't build
<acheronuk> Mirv: ooh! thank you :)
<BluesKaj> update-apt-xapi runs after every boot on yakkety, why does it need to update/upgrade so often ?
<BluesKaj> never saw that on previous kubuntu releases
<yofel> it shouldn't need to do that...
<tsimonq2> Mirv: is that resolved ot 
<tsimonq2> *or do you need me to do something?
<Mirv> qqq
<Mirv> :)
<Mirv> tsimonq2: if you refer to the lxqt-config yes I recompiled that to upgrade dep to libkfscreen7
<Mirv> seema ages ago since it was 12h ago in the morning
 * Mirv -> need rest
<acheronuk> clivejo: tested building breeze with Mirν's qt4-x11 and that seems to work ok.  
<acheronuk> should that be ok to put in the staging ppa, then not sure if it would be best to copy it over or rebuild. with all the architectures that are enabled in that landing ppa, a copy over would eat up 2.8GB of ppa space!
<mamarley> Isn't the PPA like 20GB though?
<acheronuk> mamarley: think so, so can't see an issue, but thought I better mention it anyway.
<clivejo> acheronuk:  is that the issue with the backported breeze not building? 
<acheronuk> yes
<clivejo> mind copying over the correct version?
<clivejo> hi slhk
<clivejo> <BluesKaj> update-apt-xapi runs after every boot on yakkety, why does it need to update/upgrade so often ?
<clivejo> <BluesKaj> never saw that on previous kubuntu releases
<clivejo> <yofel> it shouldn't need to do that...
<acheronuk> clivejo: if it's ok to include that in the staging ppa, then yes, I can do
<clivejo> would you know why his system is running update-apt-xapi on every boot?
<acheronuk> nope. I saw that and thought, WTF?
<clivejo> sorry that was directed at slhk
<acheronuk> oops
<clivejo> acheronuk: sorry, Ive been out all day, just getting caught up
<acheronuk> np
<clivejo> the updated package is qt-chooser?
<acheronuk> yes, with a depends on a higher version of qt4-x11 than is in the XX archive
<clivejo> how did your version work?
<acheronuk> which is why there is an updated version of qt4-x11 in that landing ppa
<clivejo> will that break other components?
<clivejo> <> plasma
<slhk> clivejo: there is a cron job running update-axi weekly afaik
<slhk> and maybe it is run by the updater, when is updates the apt lists of packages
<acheronuk> clivejo: not sure why it worked with my version
<acheronuk> clivejo: ah. my version was based on Neon's, as I recall 1st go didn't work for some reason. Neon's has those breaks removed.
<clivejo> Im not sure if we should be updating qt4-x11 though
<clivejo> yofel: ^^
<clivejo> what would you do?
<acheronuk> debian added those breaks here: https://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-kde/qt/qtchooser.git/commit/?id=b42dc5c88bf284e195dfe1017e65c5eccab73515
<acheronuk> presumably they were just versioned on what debian had for qt4 at that point in time?
<clivejo> what do you think?
<clivejo> LOL
<acheronuk> huh?
<clivejo> Windows 10 Anniversary Update is borking boxes everywhere: Microsoft's response: Have you tried uninstalling it and installing it again?
<acheronuk> LOL indeed
<clivejo> regarding updating qt4-x11 what are your thoughts?
<acheronuk> Neon went full on and did this: http://packaging.neon.kde.org/cgit/qt/qtchooser.git/commit/?h=Neon/release&id=b8d8e0eba28299b260f8ba887b017a447a5aecd0
<acheronuk> but presumably we want qtchooser not to lose that option
<clivejo> I dont have enought experience to know :/
<clivejo> KDE Neon are only concerned about their stack, we have a ton of 3rd parrty software to be aware of and not break
<acheronuk> so I guess it's either a qtchooser with those breaks removed or reduced, or updated qt4-x11 
<acheronuk> clivejo: yep, I know
<clivejo> whats your gut saying?
<acheronuk> well, I already copied it over when you said "[20:28] <clivejo> mind copying over the correct version?"
<clivejo> ok, we'll go ahead with it
<acheronuk> but I guess you hadn't quite realised what it was at that point?
<clivejo> LOL I still dont
<clivejo> hard getting up to speed 
<clivejo> my mind is still on the wasps nest Im trying to burn out!
<acheronuk> that's why I waited until people popped up on here this evening, as I didn't know if it would be ok either
<acheronuk> oooh. nasty wasps
<clivejo> yeah
<clivejo> I think one stung my pup on his paw
<clivejo> and they are terrorising my bees
<clivejo> so they got to go!
<acheronuk> remember my father burning one out of compost heap they had somehow managed to get into
<clivejo> they are in a rocky bank
<acheronuk> him standing there wearing an old net curtain like a ghost, flame gun in hand, is an enduring image from my childhood
<clivejo> LOL
<clivejo> I just empied a litre of petrol into the nest entrance, let it soak for 10 mins and throw a lit pair of underwear into it!
<acheronuk> he had one of these http://i.imgur.com/VBWvoVT.png
<clivejo> ah cool
<clivejo> I wasnt planning on standing around that long!
<clivejo> swarm of angry wasps coming home after a hard days work!
<acheronuk> don't blame you. they are gonna be a tad angry
<acheronuk> hmmm. gtk update on YY has fubar'd my Firefox theme a bit
<acheronuk> but Firefox developer is ok. guess they built that with a newer gtk
<valorie> clivejo: wow, lolk
<valorie> what a mental picture you paint
<clivejo> :P
<clivejo> it was old underwear!
<clivejo> surprising how well they catch fire :/
<valorie> such creativity, I love it
<pursuivant> muon (master) v5.6.0-5-gc1b63af * Carlo Vanini: src (2 files in 2 dirs)
<pursuivant> save and restore status of columns in changes preview widget
<pursuivant> Save and restore status (e.g. shown/hidden, sorting) of columns in the
<pursuivant> "preview changes" tab, like it is done for the list of packages.
<pursuivant> http://commits.kde.org/muon/c1b63af4edbfdb6a4d4d55de16764f1d4801f24d
<clivejo> reminds me, must run Muon and do a system update
#kubuntu-devel 2016-08-09
<lordievader> Good morning.
<acheronuk> Morning :D
<yofel> clivejo, acheronuk: both patching qtchoose or backporting qt4-x11 should do the job, as the change is mostly just internal. So either way is fine
<acheronuk> yofel: well, due to a slight miscommunication yesterday, Mirν's qt4-x11 already got copied across, and looks like LP built all of plasma ok.
<acheronuk> yet to test it in any Xenial VM or machine yet though...
<yofel> qt4 would only affect the couply remaining qt4 apps, so there's rather little regression potential here
<yofel> *couple
<acheronuk> clivejo: I would guess also need to re-upload pyqt5 5.5.1 for a no change rebuild against Qt 5.6 as before
<acheronuk> as was done here https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/staging-plasma/+packages?field.name_filter=pyqt5&field.status_filter=&field.series_filter=xenial
<acheronuk> clivejo et al: plasma staging upgrade on xenial looks about as expected without pyqt5 rebuild http://paste.ubuntu.com/22797149/ 
<acheronuk> plasma-discover : Depends: packagekit (>= 1.0)
<acheronuk> not going to be satisfiable in xenial ^^^^ so not sure on that one
<clivejo> I uploaded pyqt5, has it not publsihed yet?
<acheronuk> clivejo: I hadn't looked. presumably not
 * clivejo rolls eyes
<acheronuk> ummm. it needs a no change rebuild of pyqt5 5.5, not a v5.6
<acheronuk> we had that before I think, as 5.6 needs too new python-sip
<clivejo> ah yes
<clivejo> and it wouldnt let me upload a lower version last time too
 * clivejo hates LP
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<clivejo> Timeout error
<clivejo> Sorry, something just went wrong in Launchpad.
 * clivejo wonders if we should move it to landing
<clivejo> and upload pyqt 5.5 to there
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> 0/ Hello
<clivejo> Hi Rick
<clivejo> thats a very big head you got today
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> O.o
<clivejo> o/ compared to 0/
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Ah I see
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> It's not that my head is big, its that my arms are short
<clivejo> LOL
<acheronuk> clivejo: it did let me upload it last time. just needed to give it long enough for the launchpad janitor to remove properly the old higher version
<acheronuk> probably need to wait ~ 1hr after deletion
<yofel> the question about discover is really "do we want to be compatible with ubuntu desktop" - which is not something I personally care about at least
<yofel> because if we don't care about that, we could try backporting packagekit
<yofel> otherwise it means xenial is stuck with discover 5.6
<BluesKaj> muon still works ..prefer that anyway, it shows all packages in a search whereas discover omits quite a few ..that's been my experience
<acheronuk> I'm not keen on software centres in the first place, and to be blunt discover is damn poor effort on one compared to the already not very great competition.
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> /me has internet finally
<tsimonq2> o/
<tsimonq2> how are you all today?
 * genii makes another pot of coffee and passes the mugs around
<tsimonq2> \o/
 * yofel sips
<yofel> thanks
<tsimonq2> ditto
<clivejo> when did the Kubuntu installer get so greedy?
<tsimonq2> when it started providing a graphical way to install things
 * tsimonq2 runs
<clivejo> wont run in 1GB of RAM
<acheronuk> wow. for a fairly small source package, pyqt5 takes ages to build!
<clivejo> LP on go slow mode?
<acheronuk> clivejo: nope. just looked at the previous builds of it, and seems they took 30-40 mins as well
<clivejo> ha, you are right
<clivejo> 8GB Hard disk isnt big enough for it!
<genii> That means I won't be able to install it anymore on my Acer D260
<genii> ( if it needs more than a gig )
<clivejo> gave it 15Gb of HDD and installing now
<clivejo> Thats mental
<acheronuk> The virtualbox defaults are useless for kubuntu it seems
<tsimonq2> ...which is why I use virt-manager :P
<clivejo> you do everything different!
<clivejo> I really dont have the resources to do testing on Xenial :(
<tsimonq2> clivejo: because at one point I did use graphical software updaters/installers, VirtualBox, and even pbuilder, but the solutions I use now work a LOT better and are 10x more flexible
<clivejo> tsimonq2: what are you doing later?
<clivejo> like 2hours?
<tsimonq2> well I was just about to go make myself some food, so unless dad or dad's GF wants to do something, I'll be around to do whatever
<clivejo> Im hoping to get together with acheronuk and backport apps
<clivejo> fancy sitting in?
<tsimonq2> oh shoot, I have to return a book to my former school (I'm going from middle to high school and it's an $80 fee if I don't return it by Aug 22)
<tsimonq2> but it's not too far
<clivejo> we'll probably go on BBB as its lot easier to communicate on there
<clivejo> even though it does feel a bit odd talking to myself
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Router reboot :(
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> But yeah I'm in
<clivejo> and reading the replies on a terminal
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> I hate this route
<acheronuk> ok. back later
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> (Photo, 1280x720) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/Nbu1VFYG/file_90.jpg
<tsimonq2> I need a wireless card baaaaaaaaaad
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> (Photo, 1280x720) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/9YJsYuEC/file_92.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> I don't think this is mini PCIe... :/
<mparillo> clivejo: The YY installer quits / crashes and burns if you only have 1GB of RAM? I used to get warnings, but now it cannot run?
<blaze> oh my
<clivejo> mparillo: I dont know, Im trying to install 16.04.1
 * clivejo waits while plasma 5.7.2 downloads
<clivejo> exit
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> I think simon was talking about it
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Yofel knows the most I think clivejo
<yofel> about what?
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> The installer slideshow
<clivejo> slideshow in the installer
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> I know its Python issue
<mparillo> Thanks clivejo. I do know I did install 16.04 on a 1GB netbook, but I got plenty of warnings about my filesystem (stored in RAM) being almost full. Maybe 16.04.1 just went over the edge.
<yofel> pyqt4 in yakkety has no qtwebkit, so our slideshow cannot work. Needs to be replaced by something that doesn't need webkit, or the UI ported to qt5
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> We could use what soee was working on for after it is installed
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Or look at what the other flavors are doing
<yofel> yes, but we still need to show *something* while it's installing - even if just a static image
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Could we load qml in it?
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> You could make a slideshow with it
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Someone did it at akadamy
<yofel> maybe, this is qt4 remember, so I think you'll just have qtquick 1.0
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Its in qt4?
<yofel> it's pyqt4
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Mm
<yofel> that's the whole problem :P
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> We need to do something quick as the freeze is coming fast
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Then fix next release
<clivejo> ok well, I just upgrades a clean 16.04.1 install to Plasma 5.7.2 with no issues
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Where is our installer? In ubiquity?
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> \o/ clivejo
<clivejo> I think this could go to landing for testing
<acheronuk> clivejo: qtcurve needs a rebuild (kde-style-qtcurve-qt5 : Depends: qtbase-abi-5-5-1)
<yofel> ubiquity is the installer, the kde UI is inside the same repository. If we split that out I might even take a look at it
<yofel> if you put it in landing I'll try to get the transition list sorted for qt and plasma
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Split from ubiquity?
<yofel> yes, because I refuse to do large changes to code under canonical CLA
<clivejo> qtcurve mustnt be installed by default?
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Since you lose access to it or something?
<clivejo> acheronuk: might uploading that to staging-plasma PPA?
<acheronuk> clivejo: kde-spectacle : Depends: libkf5screen6 (>= 5.1.1) but it is not going to be installed. as we now have libkf5screen7
<acheronuk> but new apps will sort that?
<clivejo> yes
<clivejo> thats why I want to get apps done tonight
<yofel> since they can theoretically make it proprietary without my consent. If they want me to attribute code under such conditions they'll have to pay me
<acheronuk> clivejo: we uploaded a qtcurve rebuild on the last backport try I think? so yes, can repeat
<clivejo> acheronuk: thanks
<acheronuk> ditto obviously with the language packs
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> yofel I'll look at it when I get home
<clivejo> acheronuk tsimonq2: want to make a start on apps?
<acheronuk> clivejo: whenever you like
<tsimonq2> clivejo: pizza is almost done, gimme 10 mins
<clivejo> acheronuk: Ill hop on BBB and we can get setup?
 * yofel off for the evening
<acheronuk> clivejo: I'm there
<clivejo> someones keen :)
<acheronuk> want to see if the 'browser-plugin-freshplayer-pepperflash' for Firefox does anything to help with the sound issues
<BluesKaj-pi> ok some websites are suggeesting to download the latest adobe flash 
<BluesKaj-pi> yet those sites are usually the most guilty of not upgrading their flash versions
<blaze>  wasn't flash development dropped by adobe? 
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> It was
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Still being used
 * soee wrr...
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> (Photo, 1280x720) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/DFNO5vbU/file_96.jpg
<tsimonq2> clivejo: ^
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Webcam?
<clivejo> ahoneybun we on BBB
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Oh ok
<genii> I'm finding it hard to mentally make BBB mean Big Blue Button when all the rest of my life before that it always meant Better Business Bureau 
<tsimonq2> clivejo: https://github.com/jimeh/git-aware-prompt
 * acheronuk now has git aware prompt :D
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> That's pretty cool
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> I'll get it when I get home
<clivejo> BBB hangout sessions are cool, get to learn how other people do stuff!
<acheronuk> That was very good. :D
<clivejo> I was getting tired that last hour
<acheronuk> I also now know that the audio in BBB with that pepper flash plugin wrapper works ok, so can screen share and hear in FF
<acheronuk> no messing about with 2 browsers
<clivejo> must look into downloading the lastest FF
<acheronuk> I'm tired now, so won't be on here much longer tonight
<clivejo> I was hoping those would have published before I came back
<acheronuk> if just ECM would, could push some things on
<clivejo> still, I think we covered a good amount this evening
<clivejo> well worth it
<acheronuk> that git prompt is great. so many times I've stopped before committing/pushing and wondered if I really did all that in the right branch
<acheronuk> but now a glance tells me
<acheronuk> yes, and it helps going through it with other people like that.
<clivejo> oooooo
<clivejo> just installed it#
<clivejo> thats pretty
<acheronuk> there are some seriously styled prompt scripts (think ovidiu has one?), but that git one is practical
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> He has the fish one or something
<acheronuk> ahoneybun: yeah, I saw that on a screen share at some point
<tsimonq2> :D acheronuk 
<tsimonq2> clivejo, acheronuk: I swear, after installing it, I would go nuts without it
<tsimonq2> yofel: since Wily is EOL, I would suggest removing the Wily packages from ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports to save space
<ahoneybun> mm does not work for me
<tsimonq2> ahoneybun: what doesn't?
<ahoneybun> that git thing
<ahoneybun> did all the steps
<tsimonq2> what isn't working?
<clivejo> follow the instructions?
<tsimonq2> did you close your terminal and open a new one?
<ahoneybun> the change
<ahoneybun> nope
<tsimonq2> you need to do that ahoneybun 
<ahoneybun> still nothing
<clivejo> or refresh bash
<clivejo> source ~/.bashrc
<tsimonq2> oh I know
<tsimonq2> ahoneybun: are you in a git repo?
<ahoneybun> yep
<ahoneybun> athoneycutt@athoneycutt-A75MH:~/Projects/kubuntu-manual$ 
<tsimonq2> ahoneybun: could you run: cat ~/.bashrc | pastebinit
<ahoneybun> http://paste.ubuntu.com/22859565/
<ahoneybun> sweet tool
<clivejo> ahoneybun: you should follow along on one of our BBB sessions
<tsimonq2> ahoneybun: where did you put the appropriate lines needed for this?
<clivejo> lots to be learned
<tsimonq2> +1 clivejo 
<ahoneybun> clivejo: I was not home
<tsimonq2> oh
<ahoneybun> I was on the road to get home
<ahoneybun> been gone since tues afternoon
<ahoneybun> has no phone service over night
<ahoneybun> tsimonq2: in .bashrc
<tsimonq2> ahoneybun: yes
<ahoneybun> at the top
<ahoneybun> like it said
<ahoneybun> cloned it in ~/.bash
<tsimonq2> ahoneybun: you lose
<tsimonq2> ahoneybun: you forgot the PS1 var
 * ahoneybun does not care
<ahoneybun> nope
<tsimonq2> yeah you did
<tsimonq2> ahoneybun: add the following on line 3: export PS1="\${debian_chroot:+(\$debian_chroot)}\[\033[01;32m\]\u@\h\[\033[00m\]:\[\033[01;34m\]\w\[\033[00m\] \[$txtcyn\]\$git_branch\[$txtred\]\$git_dirty\[$txtrst\]\$ "
<ahoneybun> yea I see it
<tsimonq2> ahoneybun: so?
<ahoneybun> so?
<ahoneybun> athoneycutt@athoneycutt-A75MH:~/Projects/kubuntu-manual (master)*$ 
<tsimonq2> \o/
<tsimonq2> you did it!
<tsimonq2> clivejo, ahoneybun, acheronuk: so, there's the branch, but the * means that it's dirty. It will also indicate when detached.
<tsimonq2> really nice
<clivejo> oh nice
<clivejo> havent seen that on mine yet
<acheronuk> :D
<tsimonq2> been using this for a few months
<tsimonq2> it's a godsend
<ahoneybun> mm ImportError: No module named 'sphinx_bootstrap_theme'
<tsimonq2> ahoneybun: see your dependencies in the README
<ahoneybun> I did
<tsimonq2> ahoneybun: the ones you stole from me :D
<tsimonq2> ?
<ahoneybun> Successfully installed setuptools-20.10.1 sphinx-bootstrap-theme
<tsimonq2> :/ weird
<tsimonq2> acheronuk, clivejo: http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ppa-status/applications/build_status_16.04.3_xenial.html :D
<clivejo> we are out of space in the PPA
<tsimonq2> D:
<clivejo> and LP is taking forever to delete packages to make room
<clivejo> its 0:42am so we are calling it a day!
<tsimonq2> o/ clivejo 
<clivejo> thanks to acheronuk and tsimonq2 for all your help tonight
<ahoneybun> weird..,.
<acheronuk> clivejo: no problem. it's been very helpful all round :)
<tsimonq2> o/ clivejo 
<acheronuk> thank you
<tsimonq2> clivejo: no problem, thank *you* :)
<clivejo> indeed, Ive got a new prompt 
<tsimonq2> thanks to you too acheronuk :)
<acheronuk> thanks all round then :P
<clivejo> LOL
<acheronuk> And with that, I think it's goodnight
<tsimonq2> hehehehehe
<tsimonq2> o/
<acheronuk> I shall read back about the prompt features tomorrow
<ahoneybun> so confuses
<ahoneybun> *confused
<ahoneybun> holy crap
<ahoneybun> my pc is more then 5 years old?
<clivejo> mine is 6!
<ahoneybun> need an upgrade
<ahoneybun> I want to use my laptop as my main machine
<ahoneybun> since it is newer
<tsimonq2> I have a niiiiiiiice system and it only cost $400 max
<tsimonq2> (I got the case and the HDD free)
<clivejo> tsimonq2: if you wanted something to do - https://www.digikam.org/node/756
<clivejo> digikam 5.1.0 needs packaged
#kubuntu-devel 2016-08-10
<ahoneybun> clivejo: we use pbuilder right?
<clivejo> for what?
<ahoneybun> to test builds
<clivejo> some do
<ahoneybun> damn debian is old
<ahoneybun> digikam 4.14 is in sid
<ahoneybun> !info digikam
<ubottu> digikam (source: digikam): digital photo management application for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:4.14.0-4ubuntu5 (yakkety), package size 2205 kB, installed size 9283 kB
<clivejo> 5.1.0 is new KF5 port
<ahoneybun> I need the debian dir right?
<clivejo> check where we keep it
<clivejo> probably in bzr
<ahoneybun> mm
<ahoneybun> ?
<ahoneybun> https://packages.debian.org/experimental/digikam ?
<ahoneybun> I have no idea where it is
<clivejo> in the control file
<ahoneybun> the control is in the debian dir
<clivejo> yes
<ahoneybun> well that's useless info tbh
 * ahoneybun looks in deb experimental for it
<clivejo> but no point looking for current packaging as thats version 4
<ahoneybun> debian exp has 5.0
<clivejo> could start with that 
<ahoneybun> waiting for apt to finish
<ahoneybun> was installing some updates
 * ahoneybun also waits on Google Play to list Kubuntu Podcast
<clivejo> https://code.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/digikam
<clivejo> and debians - https://anonscm.debian.org/viewvc/pkg-kde/kde-extras/digikam/trunk/
<ahoneybun> that debian one is the same
<ahoneybun> 5.0.0
<ahoneybun> we'll see clivejo most likely it will fail on me lol
<clivejo> that’s the challenge, to fix it!
<ahoneybun> I guess
<ahoneybun> I'm just rusty and was never good at it to start lol
<ahoneybun> did someone get kaffenine in?>
<ahoneybun> clivejo:  is there a way to get all the deps of a package>
<clivejo> read the Cmake file
<ahoneybun> well yea but it has the version numbers and stuff
<ahoneybun> mm
<ahoneybun> not talking today?
<ahoneybun> !info pkg-kde-tools
<ubottu> pkg-kde-tools (source: pkg-kde-tools): various packaging tools and scripts for KDE Applications. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.15.21~ubuntu1 (yakkety), package size 90 kB, installed size 434 kB
<ahoneybun> dpkg-source: error: unrepresentable changes to source
<ahoneybun> had to remove the version number from pkg-kde-tools to even start
<ahoneybun> mm seems they removed imgur support
<ahoneybun> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/22866826/
<ahoneybun> clivejo: asleep?
<ahoneybun> not nice
 * ahoneybun throws hands in air
<ahoneybun> don't care
 * ahoneybun throws tsimonq2 over roof
 * tsimonq2 throws ahoneybun down the stairs
<ahoneybun> pretty sure your dead already
<tsimonq2> ahoneybun: so, you're having issues?
<ahoneybun> plus I was be on the top lol
<tsimonq2> nah I'm just in the hospital :P
<ahoneybun> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/22866826/
<ahoneybun> I think it was because there are patches
<ahoneybun> just got the source tar from kde
<tsimonq2> link to the tar?
<ahoneybun> also had to change the pkg-kde-tools version even though we have the right one in the repos
<ahoneybun> http://download.kde.org/stable/digikam/
<ahoneybun> not sure where to get the debian dir
<ahoneybun> !info digikam
<ubottu> digikam (source: digikam): digital photo management application for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:4.14.0-4ubuntu5 (yakkety), package size 2205 kB, installed size 9283 kB
<tsimonq2> ahoneybun: dget http://http.debian.net/debian/pool/main/d/digikam/digikam_5.0.0-1.dsc
<tsimonq2> ahoneybun: that gets the package and source from Debian experimental
<ahoneybun> k
<ahoneybun> move the debian dir into 5.1.0 right?
<tsimonq2> there are two types of packages. native and non-native. native means the package already has the debian dir included in the upstream source, and non-native is when the debian-dir is separate
<tsimonq2> s/debian-dir/debian dir/
<ahoneybun> this would be non
<tsimonq2> in your case, the debian dir is separate, but it applies it when you do dget
<tsimonq2> (applies meaning makes it native)
<ahoneybun> well its not in the dir
<tsimonq2> packages.ubuntu.com and packages.debian.org are your friend
<ahoneybun> I know
<ahoneybun> been there done that
<tsimonq2> in this case, take a look: https://packages.debian.org/experimental/digikam
<tsimonq2> downlod the debian dir
<tsimonq2> extract it
<ahoneybun> but we got that
<ahoneybun> from that dget
<tsimonq2> alright
<tsimonq2> when you extract the debian dir, put it in it's own separate dir
<tsimonq2> for example, digikam/debian
<ahoneybun> not in the source dir?
<tsimonq2> nope
<ahoneybun> I put it in digikam-5.1.0 so
<tsimonq2> then, take the tarball from upstream and put it on the same dir level as digikam
<tsimonq2> if that makes sense
<tsimonq2> then, cd into digikam and run debuild -us -uc
<ahoneybun> mm?
<tsimonq2> you getting me so far?
<ahoneybun> digikam/digikam-5.1.0.tar.zx?
<ahoneybun> that's what you said
<ahoneybun> Unmet build dependencies: pkg-kde-tools (>= 0.15.21)
<ahoneybun> I have it
<ahoneybun> !info pkg-kde-tools
<ubottu> pkg-kde-tools (source: pkg-kde-tools): various packaging tools and scripts for KDE Applications. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.15.21~ubuntu1 (yakkety), package size 90 kB, installed size 434 kB
<tsimonq2> nope, you have the debian tar and the orig tar. the orig tar you need to get from the kde website. you need to make a dir called digikam, move the debian tar in there, and extract it. so the digikam dir and the tar from the KDE website are in the same dir, then in the digikam dir, make sure the debian dir is inside there
<tsimonq2> does that make more sense?
<ahoneybun> more of a image person
<ahoneybun> digikam/debian right?
<tsimonq2> yup
<ahoneybun> I have the 5.1.0 tar in my Downloads
<ahoneybun> also digikam too
<tsimonq2> but digikam-5.1.0.tar.xz goes on the same level as the digikam dir you created
<tsimonq2> so digikam-5.1.0.tar.xz and digikam should be in Downloads
<ahoneybun> Downloads/digikam
<ahoneybun> Downloads/5.1.0 tar
<tsimonq2> correct
<ahoneybun> that's odd
<tsimonq2> seems odd but it isn't
<ahoneybun> since I was told to extract the source tar
<ahoneybun> place the debian dir in to the extracted dir
<ahoneybun> and run debuild
<ahoneybun> that's always worked for me
<tsimonq2> yes you could do that
<tsimonq2> but native packages aren't recommended
<ahoneybun> anyway the error
<ahoneybun> Unmet build dependencies: pkg-kde-tools (>= 0.15.21)
<ahoneybun> we have that version
<tsimonq2> but that wouldn't make it native, sorry
<ahoneybun> not sure if I have newer from the ppa's
<tsimonq2> install that on your system
<ahoneybun> I did
<ahoneybun> been there
 * ahoneybun is not that stupid
<tsimonq2> :P
<ahoneybun> 0.15.21~ubuntu1
<ahoneybun> that's my version
<ahoneybun> the ~ must be throwing it off
<tsimonq2> nope
<tsimonq2> it doesn't do that
<tsimonq2> (I don't think)
<ahoneybun> I removed the version to get rid of that error before tbh
<ahoneybun> though I know it is not a good idea
<tsimonq2> argh I'm sorry to give up on you but I suck at this
<tsimonq2> who started this with you?
<ahoneybun> kinda clivejo
<ahoneybun> but he left mad too I think
<tsimonq2> clivejo: you started it, you finish it :P
<ahoneybun> nope hes gone lol
<tsimonq2> until tomorrow
<tsimonq2> patience
<tsimonq2> :P
<ahoneybun> I'm going to get off packaging anyway
<tsimonq2> too hard? :P
<ahoneybun> for too night
<ahoneybun> I've done it before
<ahoneybun> to a degree
<santa_> good morning everyone
<jimarvan> gooood morning! :D
<jimarvan> brb
<soee> hho
<soee> KDE DigiKam 5.1 Released With Bug Fixes, New RAW Camera Support
<jimarvan> :D
<jimarvan> soee: is Krita been updated?
<soee> jimarvan: wher/how ?
<jimarvan> it has some really nasty bugs when loading png pictures, I need to check the bug report and anyone else has reported these issues
<jimarvan> it "glitches" the vector drawning making the picture with wierd triangles
<clivejo> :O
<clivejo> I did not start anything
<clivejo> I said I was tired and going to bed!
<clivejo> and if any WANTED to try digikam to go ahead!
<clivejo> I was actually directing that at you tsimonq2 :P
<clivejo> trying to keep the duracell bunny in work!
<acheronuk> Isn't that energiser?
<santa_> it's duracell
<santa_> the bunny is from duracell
<santa_> not sure what the energizer guys are up to in their commercials
<shadeslayer> bunny too iirc
<shadeslayer> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Energizer_Bunny
<acheronuk> Seems it is both!
<mamarley> Did you guys hear that the Energizer Bunny was arrested?  He was charged with battery!
<shadeslayer> xD
<shadeslayer> so many levels of pun
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> Lol
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> Must be another American/British thing
<santa_> bunnies aside: clivejo, do you plan to work on anything new? i.e frameworks 5.25 or applications 16.08
<santa_> because I'm starting to dig into GCC failures in our current kubuntu_yakkety_archive branches
<acheronuk> Is yofl still busy today?
<santa_> yofl
<acheronuk> As said yesterday, the app-staging ppa is full with XX FW amd plasma in there to build against. So either needs the YY staging for apps moved somewhere else to free it up, or a ppa size increase
<acheronuk> sill some apps for staging on XX to upload, but hit the limit last night and started getting rejections due to that.
<acheronuk> *still
<santa_> aha, I wasn't around yesterday
<soee> https://youtu.be/RkEXGgdqMz8?t=56s
<acheronuk> soee: what is astounding there, is that I got an advert for linode 1st on that link!
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<clivejo> santa_: yofel wants us to get caught up with what we have before moving on to new stuff
<clivejo> acheronuk tsimonq2 and myself were working on backporting apps 16.04.3 and kde-l10n last night
<clivejo> but having issues with PPA size
<BluesKaj> ok , upgraded my 14.04.3 install to 16.04.1 and all seems well so far, but I haven't upgraded plasma to 5.6 yet
<yofel> hm, why is l10n in staging..
<yofel> wgrant: could you please increase the size of https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/staging-kdeapplications a bit? qt5.6 and debug symbols have bloated that a bit
<clivejo> yofel: could the yakkety stuff be moved out to landing?
<yofel> no, last I checked the status page apps was not done
<yofel> after all this time a mass nc rebuild should be done anyway
<clivejo> what was still to do on apps in YY?
<yofel> symbols IIRC
<yofel> I didn't look through everything either
<yofel> tsimonq2: do you know what the status is on qtwebengine?
<clivejo> I have two packages I wanted you to look at marble and okteta
<yofel> oh great, the famous last package one ever looks at
<yofel> which is okteta really
<clivejo> it wants to remove some symbols that look wrong
<yofel> I'll try to look at it in the evening
<santa_> yofel, clivejo: ok, I'm planning to send patches targeted to kubuntu_yakkety_archive
<santa_> some packages are failing because of mismatched symbols after gcc 6 becoming the default
<santa_> I was going to suggest to mark the missing symbols as optional=gccinternal so this would be more backport friendly
<yofel> sounds good to me
<santa_> ok, I'll send patches doing that
<santa_> at the same time I hope to finish the next batch of improvements for KA
<acheronuk> clivejo: uploaded the rest of the apps that were missing according to QA, apart from ffmpegthumbs. 
 * ahoneybun wonders in
 * jimarvan yawns
<jimarvan> wow lots of them
<ahoneybun> lots of?
<ahoneybun> jimarvan: 
<ahoneybun> clivejo: or acheronuk plasma-discover-common is being held back, should I force it to upgrade?
<ahoneybun> clear
<acheronuk> ahoneybun: not going to work if you try, as needs a version of packagekit that is still in YY proposed. It's one of the packages that should hopefully migrate this week, so just hang on with it
<ahoneybun> alright cool
<jimarvan> :D
<ahoneybun> jimarvan: not in #kubuntu-podcast?
<ahoneybun> yofel: I guess I'm not looking in https://code.launchpad.net/ubiquity
<ahoneybun> got it
<jimarvan> is it today?
<ahoneybun> no 
<jimarvan> ahoneybun: ah ok
<ahoneybun> I had a graphic I mean yesterday
<jimarvan> see ya later peeps! 
<yofel> ahoneybun: sure you are http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-installer/ubiquity/trunk/files/head:/ubiquity/frontend/ 
<yofel> also http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-installer/ubiquity/trunk/files/head:/gui/qt/
<ahoneybun> they split it
<ahoneybun> https://code.launchpad.net/ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu
<yofel> oh, you mean the slideshow
<yofel> yes, that has an extra repo
<ahoneybun> yea since it's broken 
 * yofel wonders if we can have a qt5 slideshow in qt4 ubiquity
<ahoneybun> no clue
<ahoneybun> we just need *something* like you said
<yofel> right
<ahoneybun> mm can't even run the test since qtwebkit lol
<ahoneybun> mm html right
<ahoneybun> we do have qtquick yofel
<ahoneybun> 1.0 It seems
<yofel> that's what I said?
<ahoneybun> you did
<yofel> but I agree that a qml animation would be more appropriate than rendered HTML here
<ahoneybun> it would be
<ahoneybun> https://github.com/pkobrien/qml-slideshow/blob/master/examples/SlideshowTutorial/TutorialDeck.qml
<ahoneybun> might be too new though'
<ahoneybun> we have qt4-qmlviewer in yakkety to view it
<ahoneybun> yofel: https://github.com/ianmoreira/Slideshow/blob/master/SlideShow.qml
<ahoneybun> here! qtquick 1.0
 * yofel -> home, bbl
<ahoneybun> ok
<ahoneybun> this is working quite well
<soee> wrrr
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> ?
<soee> i have enabled file search  :D
<soee> and cant work now on my pc when files are beeing indexed
<ahoneybun> 100% CPU?
<soee> no i think more hdd usage problem or something
<ahoneybun> how is that welcome screen your making?
<soee> ahoneybun: had not time last days to continue  :?
<soee> will continue this weekend i think
<ahoneybun> I'm trying to make a slideshow in qml
<soee> for installer ?
<ahoneybun> yea
<tsimonq2> yofel: nope
<soee> but yoda mentioned that there is ol qtquick no ?
<ahoneybun> well yea
<ahoneybun> qt quick 1.1
<soee> i'l do it using stackview http://doc.qt.io/qt-5/qml-qtquick-controls-stackview.html
<ahoneybun> mm
<ahoneybun> now it's working
<soee> what exactly ?
<ahoneybun> positioning
<soee> ^.^
<ahoneybun> mm how to make a new line..
<ahoneybun> there kinda
<ahoneybun> I think the welcome page is almost done lol
<ahoneybun> no idea about tranisitions though
<soee> can you grab installation % ?
<ahoneybun> that's outside of the slideshow
<ahoneybun> I saw the bar moving and % in the daily without the slideshow
<ahoneybun> soee: yofel http://imgur.com/a/10bVB
<soee> well maybe put slides in a loop and change them every 1 min
<ahoneybun> yea that's what the old one did
<ahoneybun> just need to learn how to do it
<ahoneybun> I think it looks half decent
<ahoneybun> any feedback soee?
<soee> with what ? :)
<ahoneybun> I linked a picture
<ahoneybun> soee: http://imgur.com/a/10bVB
<soee> make the titles a bigger, as twice as it is atm.
<soee> do not use then bold font, just normal
<ahoneybun> the title no bold?
<soee> add vertical spaces after title and paragraphs
<soee> ahoneybun: no, if you make font much bigger bold is not needed
<soee> something like: http://cdn.macrumors.com/article-new/2015/08/welcometosafari.jpg
<soee> or http://techsviewer.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/02/Yosemite-Virtualbox-Welcome.jpg
<ahoneybun> you know those are apple products
<soee> http://venturebeat.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/05/get_windows_10_2.png
<soee> pretty nice slide
<ahoneybun> idk about spacing
<ahoneybun> mm
<soee> dont know what ? :D
<ahoneybun> oh that was easy
<ahoneybun> it does work in 1,1
<soee> :)
<soee> either add margin or offset 
<ahoneybun> http://imgur.com/a/vbBH0
<soee> better but add more spaces
<soee> after title like 40px  
 * tsimonq2 grumbles at the lack of multiple workspaces
<tsimonq2> :P
<soee> woot woot ?
<ahoneybun> soee: the title is 48px
<soee> ok, now space after around the same :)
<ahoneybun> ?
<soee> between title and text thee should be margin ~ 40 px
<ahoneybun> 40px is huge
<soee> do you have the image in bigger size - those puppets
<ahoneybun> I think there might be an svg but I dont have it
<ahoneybun> before I go to fast
<ahoneybun> *far
<ahoneybun> I want to see if yofel thinks it can work
<ahoneybun> soee: final one for now http://imgur.com/a/37HbK
<soee> it needs more spaces after title :D
<ahoneybun> nope
<ahoneybun> lol
<soee> yes lol 
 * tsimonq2 agrees with soee
<tsimonq2> more newlines after the title
<tsimonq2> maybe one or two of them
 * ahoneybun throws tsimonq2 off bridge
<tsimonq2> in addition, make the * more pretty
<ahoneybun> not much more i can do with that
<tsimonq2> and you guys are missing the oxford comma :P
 * tsimonq2 throws ahoneybun off of a moving train
<ahoneybun> * +o ahoneybun
<ahoneybun> mm
<soee> just add margins to the elements :D
<ahoneybun> this is qt quick 1.1!
<ahoneybun> very old
<soee> anchors.topMargin: X 
<soee> it doesn't support that ?
<ahoneybun> does not work
<ahoneybun> it says it does
<ahoneybun> but does nothing
<ahoneybun> right now I'm using x and y coors
<soee> and title is separate element than text ?
<ahoneybun> it is
<ahoneybun> so I can space it different
<ahoneybun> http://paste.ubuntu.com/22957689/
<ahoneybun> wow my script is getting long
<ahoneybun> 80 lines so far
<clivejo> cant you hack Ubuntu MATES code?
<clivejo> http://i1-news.softpedia-static.com/images/news2/ubuntu-mate-16-04-alpha-2-released-as-the-biggest-update-ever-499632-2.jpg
<ahoneybun> no idea what that is using
<clivejo> if that was Kubuntu branded it would be nice
 * ahoneybun throws his work out and goes to play Fallout 4
<clivejo> https://bitbucket.org/ubuntu-mate/ubuntu-mate-welcome
<ahoneybun> that is a welcome things
<ahoneybun> (thing
<ahoneybun> we need a slideshow for the installer
<tsimonq2> ahoneybun: put it in Git so I can fix your oxford comma :P
<ahoneybun> never
<ahoneybun> go work on your docs
<tsimonq2> nope
<tsimonq2> :P
 * clivejo cries
<ahoneybun> this thing is a monstor
<clivejo> why why why
<soee> https://youtu.be/EHkozMIXZ8w?t=1m2s
<ahoneybun> mm
<clivejo> no youtube, I dont need a website
<soee> i can sing :)
<clivejo> prove it!
<acheronuk> yotube was trying to advertise linode to me earlier. which is either very coincidental or very creepy
<clivejo> creepy
<soee> normal last days
<soee> google serves youadverts based on what you were googling or visiting :)
 * soee walks for ice cream
<acheronuk> soee. I know, but not been near linode in that browser, and was not logged in to google, and had cleared all cookies earlier
<acheronuk> Google has evil ways
<clivejo> has there been any changes to KA?
<clivejo> https://git.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/+git/kubuntu-automation/commit/?id=757851f458d6bb6c5fa45a31b9ab7f6d05a1cb07
<clivejo> upstream_name = os.path.basename(os.path.split(os.getcwd())[0])
<clivejo> santa ?
<clivejo> anyone seen him about?
<tsimonq2> clivejo: he was here at the beginning of the day UK
<clivejo> git-buildpackage-ppa is broken
<tsimonq2> :(
<clivejo> tsimonq2: do you know how I can revert that commit locally?
<tsimonq2> clivejo: git revert COMMIT
<clivejo> tried that
<acheronuk> was that a recent merge< as lindod says up to date but my local KA pulled in loads of changes earlier
<tsimonq2> hrm
<clivejo> error: Commit 757851f458d6bb6c5fa45a31b9ab7f6d05a1cb07 is a merge but no -m option was given.
<clivejo> fatal: revert failed
<ubottu> http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/?rev=757851&view=rev | svn://anonsvn.kde.org/home/kde/trunk -r 757851
<clivejo> acheronuk: can I hop on your linode
<clivejo> see it you can see what the *beep* this code is trying to do
<acheronuk> clivejo: feel free
<tsimonq2> clivejo: I'll fck with it a bit, hopefully I can revert it, I'll push it somewhere for you to test
<tsimonq2> clivejo: $ git diff 757851f458d6bb6c5fa45a31b9ab7f6d05a1cb07 757851f458d6bb6c5fa45a31b9ab7f6d05a1cb07^1 | pastebinit 
<tsimonq2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/22961134/
<tsimonq2> hmmmmm
<clivejo> acheronuk: has your KA on Linode been updated recently?
<acheronuk> I 'thought' I did it earlier
<clivejo> its working on your container
<clivejo> but not locally
<clivejo> would you mind signing a few packages?
<acheronuk> not at all. just point them out if I miss which you do
<clivejo> can you see?
<yofel> clivejo: broken as in?
<acheronuk> yep, done
<yofel> clivejo: and if you wanted to revert something it would have to be https://git.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/+git/kubuntu-automation/commit/?id=84de65dc9ffd15e84a5e6e5ab07a1346e9431d3b
<clivejo> hi yofel
<yofel> but this works if used correctly
<clivejo> I dunno, something badly wrong locally
<acheronuk> hmmm. There's more probs to fix in those staging apps than I thought there was. di
<valorie> gcc issues, or what?
<acheronuk> dunno why, but I had thought in YY they were ready to go
<valorie> they worked fine for me in a VM
<clivejo> worked fine for me too
<clivejo> but something has changed
<clivejo> from they were first built :(
<acheronuk> valorie: some symbols, some missing optional dependencies that could be added, and various bits like that
<clivejo> maybe best thing to do it scrap it and do rebuilds
<clivejo> is to scrap
<clivejo> I been using the apps from staging-kdeapplications for a while now and never encountered any problems
<acheronuk> they are fine here, as much as I use them, that is
<clivejo> even marble is working :/
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> I should reboot but a bit afraid too
<clivejo> built on FW5.24 and Qt5.6.1
<acheronuk> but if there are gcc changes in YY, those staging builds are no longer going to be representative of what will happen with an archive upload to YY? Yofel?
<yofel> right
<clivejo> I guess only thing is a NC rebuild
<acheronuk> Yes, I guess. 
<acheronuk> Right. I really need to not sit up with this to 1-2am again today. So goodnight all. Back in the morning. :)
<clivejo> acheronuk: what was the issue with ffmpegthumbs?
<clivejo> good night rik
<acheronuk> not sure. I assumed the source did not build, but I know we had hassle backporting that each time as well, as the ffmpeg patches don't apply to version in xenial
<acheronuk> so was going to come back to that, but then got embroiled in other things non-kubuntu
<acheronuk> night
#kubuntu-devel 2016-08-11
<ahoneybun> valorie: I talked to yofe and one of the options was using qml/qt quick
<ahoneybun> as a quick fix for this release
<ahoneybun> I even added Calligra as an option in my script
<ahoneybun> even if I don't use it lol
<valorie> so it's like a partial port, rather than a full one?
<valorie> I'd like to start using it
<ahoneybun> well we need to port the installer to Qt5 since it is on Qt4
<valorie> I'm not so in love with libreoffice
<ahoneybun> that works fine for me
<ahoneybun> but it's an option
<ahoneybun> https://github.com/ahoneybun/fresh-install-script
<valorie> yes
<ahoneybun> the port might be a big deal and timely
<ahoneybun> for sure would not make it in to yakkety if it was started
<ahoneybun> my friend said he would look at it when he has time
<valorie> we need to split the package, right?
<ahoneybun> (he is a developer for a local business that uses his software that is a custom Ubuntu)
<ahoneybun> it is split
<valorie> OK
<ahoneybun> the installer and slideshow are different
<valorie> ok
<ahoneybun> tbh I don;t know the whole thing
<ahoneybun> I know that qtwebkit was dropped in Qt5 or something
<ahoneybun> so it's not in our repos
<ahoneybun> our frontend is in Qt4 Python
<ahoneybun> from my understanding anyway
<acheronuk> ahoneybun: yes, it's qtwebkit being dropped in the Yakkety pyqt4 packages that is the problem.
<acheronuk> means the pyqt4/kde frontend to the installer can't work with those qtwebkit based slides, unless the whole kde/qt installer is ported to pyqt5 which does still support qtwebkit
<soee> !info libkf5newstuff5
<ubottu> libkf5newstuff5 (source: knewstuff): Support for downloading application assets from the network.. In component universe, is optional. Version 5.22.0-0ubuntu1 (yakkety), package size 217 kB, installed size 823 kB
<vip> hi ho
<soee> hiho vip
<jimarvan> heyllo all
<jimarvan> any news from the front?
<acheronuk> hi :) front what?
<acheronuk> Aaron is/was working on getting some slides fixed up for the installer I think...
<acheronuk> Plasma is still stuck in YY. Apps need a rebuild?
<soee> omfg ..
<soee> i have returned screen with bad pixel few days ago, now i bpught new one and after 5 min it has also bad pixel ...!!!!!
<mamarley> Ugh, bad pixels suck.
<mamarley> I seem to have had pretty good luck recently though.  My newer laptop, my two 1920x1080 panels at work, and my two 3840x2160 panels at home all have no stuck or dead pixels.  My first laptop, though, was a disaster.  I had to send it in to get the display replaced twice because of stuck pixels.
<soee> mamarley: well this one in 29"
<soee> with curved screen, IPS matrix etc. i like the design a lot to
<soee> LG couldn't fixed it so i'm taking moenyback but they proposed some 34" as a replace but ugly tbh
<soee> accidently posted on support chan: RIO nr 3: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kA-vCAd-3mY
<acheronuk> soee: eek!
<Esokra> is 5.7.2 planned to land in 16.10?
<Esokra> how to test? shall i use the staging ppa? how far away from landing in the repos is it actually? what needs to be done?
<yofel> Esokra: it's in yakkety-proposed (stuck in packagekit)
<Esokra> yofel: oh ... how come proposed is not mentioned in the ubuntu-package search?
<yofel> no clue..
<Esokra> what do you mean by stuck in packagekit?
<yofel> well, it's not a source that people should be using - it's just a technical thing
<Esokra> what does "it's" refer to?
<Esokra> one thing of special interest, are all kde packages now also built with -fpie as default? because checksec showed me in stock kubuntu 16.10 that pie and relro were disabled for a lot of things ... maybe, because things currently are quite old and have not been rebuilt since the global change in gcc?
<Esokra> i guess "it's" refers to the proposed repo, i got somehow confused by the word "stuck" ... 
<yofel> yes, it is proposed. 'stuck' refers to the auto-QA that runs before packages move from proposed to release (the situation is somewhat complex)
<yofel> as for -fpie, I don't know. Whatever the curren gcc6 default is
<yofel> *current
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<yofel> o/
<tsimonq2> yay, at the dentist
<tsimonq2> :/
<tsimonq2> time between getting looked at and the cleaning
<BluesKaj> hey yofel , I've set the fonts wit root permissions in systemsetings to be large on this tv/monitor , but the changes don't happen when I open muon for example and check 'configure software sources' the reulting window still uses the default small fonts, same goes for kata or dolphin...any app that needs to be root. This problem has been with us since plasma5 and I can't seem to finsd a fix for it
<yofel> BluesKaj: I fear I have no idea. I would expect it to write the necessary settings to /root/.config/ - unless something (sudo?) overrides the storage location (which is supposed to be $XDG_CONFIG_HOME (default ~/.config/) I believe)
<BluesKaj> yofel, well I'm disappoinred with the lack of attentionto this matter ...guess I should file a bug 
<yofel> BluesKaj: how *exactly* do you run systemsettings?
<acheronuk> I get this by default. Seems readable to me? http://i.imgur.com/nUGGHYI.png
<yofel> he did say TV, and that might indeed be too small
<acheronuk> oh, so he did. sorry
<BluesKaj> yofel, in the run command/krunner 'kdesudo systemsettings5'
<ahoneybun> mm 
<ahoneybun> that's in good old Qt4 or something
<yofel> that's a custom kde4 thing we wrote back in the days
<ahoneybun> for kdesudo?
<yofel> kdesudo
<yofel> today you're supposed to use pkexec, but that intentionally requires explicit whitelisting gui applications
<yofel> but regardless of the fonts, dolphin doesn't work at all for me as root
<soee> fu kamail!
<soee> *kmail
<soee> it removed everything from my inbox oO local and remote content
<soee> when i clicked to open one mail
 * ahoneybun tries to use wget to download a deb file
<soee> what a day what a day ..
<ahoneybun> there we go
<genii> when does do-release-upgrade -d work to go from xenial to yakkety, after Beta 1 freeze?
<ahoneybun> it does work, just breaks things
<genii> Right now it tells me no candidate
<ahoneybun> you have to change it to normal releases
<ahoneybun> its on only LTS releases 
<genii> Ah, got it
<santa_> good afternoon everyone
<ahoneybun> heyo santa_
<soee> hiho
<santa_> acheronuk: do we have the ppa's working again or not yet?
<acheronuk> santa_: the apps one was increased to 25GB, and that seems ok for now. apps built, but with errors to sort. but probably a rebuild for YY needed with gcc6
<genii> Yeah lots of breakage with do-release-upgrade so far, groaning about i386 zlib, libc6, and some others
<BluesKaj> hey genii , I managed to get a successful upgrade to 16.04 from 14,04 without breakage, ...got lucky I guess
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Genii is moving from 16.04 to 16.10
<soee> :)
<soee> https://phabricator.kde.org/M58/178/
<yofel> wow
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> That's nice
<acheronuk> ahoneybun: yofel currently in neon-dev http://i.imgur.com/CFIgqAv.png
<yofel> hm, that feels a bit too simple.. or maybe the input and button don't feel right with that fuzzy transparent background
<yofel> I like the idea though
<soee> we could grab and change a bit neon plymouth
<genii> Interesting, must be in runlevel 2-5 for postinstall of apt 1.3~pre3 to complete
<soee> replace their logo with Kubuntu and ame with text
<soee> this is how Media Player widget will look more or less in Plasma 5.8 - my design :) 
<soee> http://wstaw.org/m/2016/07/22/media-player-t2.png
<soee> where will be also shuffle and repeat controls
<yofel> well, that's certainly better than the current oen
<soee> wasn't hard to create better layout than current 
<yofel> might be, but it also feels right, so good job
<acheronuk> I also like the new splash http://i.imgur.com/IVggNLb.png
<acheronuk> even if it is a bit windows startup like
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> I'd rather have the gear turn
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Looks cool soee
<soee> acheronuk: i like GRUB style in Neon :D
<santa_> yofel: inb4 the gcc 6 symbols fixes I'm doing may not turn off the red light of the KCI, if they doen't maybe the solution would be fixing the builder.rb from the ci-tooling
<santa_> s/doen't/don't/
<acheronuk> I assume a rebuild of apps for YY and then bugfix of them has to be done before the feature freeze so Yofl can upload to archive?
<acheronuk> and FF is 1 week today!
<yofel> should be done, right. Do you want to do the upload? Otherwise I'll prepare the packages today
<clivejo> where is santa getting these changes from?
<acheronuk> yofel: I'm only popping in for 5/10 mins, so I guess perhaps you should. I may be back in a couple of hrs for a bit, but can't guarantee that.
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> yofel what about the slideshow?
<clivejo> Im available if you need something?
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> If we are a week away
<clivejo> yofel: you need a NC rebuild of apps on Yakkety?
<yofel> clivejo: yes
<clivejo> what are your thoughts on those merge requests from santa?
<yofel> ahoneybun: what you had yesterday looked acceptable as an emergency measure (I agree with the spacing after the title though)
<yofel> ahoneybun: we might want to get that up over the weekend
<yofel> just so we have *something* for yakkety at least
<yofel> clivejo: I am wondering whether those are gcc5 or qt5.5 symbols - meaning whether the comment is correct. But I do agree that marking them optional if they suddenly go missing is the right thing to do
<yofel> I don't think anything should get broken by such symbols going missing
<clivejo> I just cant seem to generate the same
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> I did some changes and I'll post a image in a hour or so
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> yofel
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> I'll finish the rest today or tomorrow
<yofel> clivejo: he was buliding his own builds - which might not have matched what we have?
<yofel> clivejo: what did you build against?
<clivejo> yakkety archive
<yofel> ahoneybun: excellent, thanks!
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Not sure how to make them 'slide'
<clivejo> with proposed
<yofel> clivejo: including proposed?
<yofel> hm
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Now we know what we need to do next release lol
<yofel> or those really are qt5.6 symbols and he built with 5.5
<clivejo> I really cant get my head around it
<yofel> ahoneybun: port ubiquity? ^^
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> That's a huge thing to port
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> This is the easy fix
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Temp if anything
<yofel> right
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> You said you would not work on it as the license is insane
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> And I agree and respect the decision
<yofel> I could work on it, but that would have no chance to get merged back in. Maybe we could make a forked kde-ui package with just the UI, but I haven't looked at how feasable that is
<valorie> we have time before our next LTS for a long-term fix
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Yea but that's for next release planning
<yofel> ack
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> UOS planning
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> (Photo, 960x1280) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/gRIrlm4Y/file_151.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Fueling up for work
 * clivejo grabs an apple
<valorie> time to face the heat and do the watering
<clivejo> send me some heat
<clivejo> been a miserable day here
<yofel> been slightly warmer than yesterday here. The morning was 13° and a buddy told me he had 7° - we have summer, right?
<ahoneybun> and I'm home
<ahoneybun> yofel: do I just send you the qml files?
<yofel> what did you use as the source?
<ahoneybun> I'm just making them atm
<ahoneybun> I have the slideshow downloaded
<yofel> so you fetched the package?
<ahoneybun> since I grabbed the images and text from the html files
<ahoneybun> bzred it
<yofel> can't you make a bzr branch?
<ahoneybun> as make mine and merge?
<yofel> right
<ahoneybun> well I need to look into the python and see how it calls the slideshow
<yofel> ack
<ahoneybun> so it loads a conf file
<ahoneybun> slideshow_config.read(os.path.join(slideshow_path,'kubuntu/slideshow.conf'))
<ahoneybun> oh
<ahoneybun> thats just the side of the window
<ahoneybun> looks at the index.html
<ahoneybun> mm this kinda breaks our translations
<ahoneybun> but since I use the same words it might be a easy fix
<ahoneybun> not sure if I should follow that conf file in size
<ahoneybun> any idea yofel?
<yofel> no, maybe ask whoever worked on it last?
<ahoneybun> mm
<ahoneybun> yofel: I'll bug around #ubuntu-devel
<genii> After much cursing and rending of hair and gnashing of teeth, I finally managed to get this machine next to me from Xenial to Yakkety
<clivejo> genii: any issues?
<genii> clivejo: Well, previously I used to go into recovery mode, enable networking and mount rw, then do-release-upgrade from there without issue. but this time some packages require normal runlevels to finish installing instead of single user
<ahoneybun> yofel: if all the slideshows use html then should they all not be broken?
<ahoneybun> or is it just us for some reaosn
<ahoneybun> *reason
<yofel> just us as we use *Qt*Webkit
<ahoneybun> GTK has it's own?
<yofel> yes
<ahoneybun> this whole thing is based on html files
<ahoneybun> this is going to be a big hack
<genii> clivejo: Also apt is graoning some about no Release files on kubuntu-ppas
<yofel> hence porting it to qt5 webkit or later qtwebengine would be the appropriate path
<yofel> but probably not trivial
<ahoneybun> changing this from html to qml might be on the same level
<yofel> unless *just* the slideshow can use qt5
<ahoneybun> do you know the name of the qt5 one?
<ahoneybun> from PyQt5.QtWebKit import *
<ahoneybun> this does not work
<ahoneybun> from PyQt4.QtWebKit import * was the old one
<yofel> I do not, there should be some qt5 porting guide on the net?
<ahoneybun> I just changed that one line to test it
<ahoneybun> I did installed the new version
<ahoneybun> there is : python3-pyqt5.qtwebkit
<ahoneybun> I installed that as well
<ahoneybun> I got it to start at least
<ahoneybun> so progress
<santa_> yofel, clivejo: regarding my merge requests I have been building them against qt packages from either: a) yakkety-proposed b)  the landing 024 ppa
<santa_> some of them are from b) because not all of them are available in a)
<santa_> so it's the closest thing to what we'll have in yakkety
<yofel> weird that we haven't seen them then
<santa_> well, note that the ppa builds were against gcc 5
<santa_> (I think)
<clivejo> currently rebuilding - http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ppa-status/applications/build_status_16.04.3_yakkety.html
<ahoneybun> yofel: changing a few of the libraries got it to open at least
<clivejo> ppa50 are the NC rebuilds
<ahoneybun> the kubuntu-slideshow.py
<santa_> yofel: also note that, at least, the bluez-qt symbol is also gone in the KCI build
<santa_> it's not failing because of the dpkg-gensymbols -c0
<santa_> I have also other stuff to fix in apps btw
<yofel> ok, then I guess I misunderstood clive and he meant the ppa builds
<yofel> it would be best if you 2 talk that out, as I know little about the state of apps
<yofel> I'll only comment that marking those symbols optional looks correct to me
<yofel> *if* that's really gcc6 stuff
<ahoneybun> mm not sure why this is not working
<santa_> clivejo: about apps I'm right now building a (hopefully) fixed krfb, will make a merge request soon
<santa_> there are also other packages failing to build
<santa_> right now these ones: http://gpul.grupos.udc.es/buildstatus_ubuntu-exp/ubuntu-exp_status_not-built.html
<santa_> I have also a solution in mind for kalzium
<santa_> regarding print-manager I bet the recent cups upload to yakkety is the cause of the ftbfs
<santa_> and regarding kde4libs I bet there's already a patch out there to make it build against gcc 6
<yofel> kalzium is a follow-up error from kde4libs I think
<yofel> yes, all packages need to be synced with the archive before upload
<yofel> the release team has fixed most of the gcc6 issues based on 15.12 already
<santa_> kalzium is failing because of avogadro
<santa_> I will check my theory about that soon
<clivejo> yofel have we a script for syncing with the archive?
<yofel> somewhat, staging-upload does that, but that has not been ported to the new tooling yet - which would've been really handy right now....
<santa_> but you aren't using the new tooling yet except for the bumping script right?
<santa_> btw, the build logs of frameworks with my fixes: http://gpul.grupos.udc.es/buildstatus_ubuntu-exp/ubuntu-exp_status_frameworks.html
<santa_> just checked that the qtbase version is >= 5.6 for bluez-qt
<yofel> yes, but staging-upload cannot really be run now, so that's not really useful
<yofel> and ubuntu-archive-upload has no changelog verification
<yofel> santa_: frameworks for unstable / 5.25?
<santa_> yofel: I haven't build them, but I could if you want
<santa_> did you?
<yofel> 5.24 is already in proposed
<yofel> so if there were any gcc6 issues someone else fixed those
<yofel> same for plasma
<santa_> there wasn't any issue with plasma
<santa_> let me check the frameworks status in proposed...
<yofel> well, the ci builds frameworks, so that's covered if we want to update it
<santa_> because of the -c0
<yofel> yes, I mean that should be green if we want to update it
<santa_> outside the kci they would fail
<yofel> but we don't need another test build
<santa_> ok
<yofel> fixing apps 16.04.3 up for upload is the highest priority right now
<santa_> about proposed: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bluez-qt
<santa_> ↑ the frameworks ftbfs'ing with gcc 6 probably weren't fixed by someone else
<yofel> that's all built?
<santa_> it's just that they were built by gcc5 so they are built
<yofel> ah ok
<santa_> but as soon as you rebuild them with gcc 6 they will fail
<yofel> right, I remember someone talking about rebuild failures, but until the whole qt5.6 blob migrates, that's in a do-not-touch state
<clivejo> but surely your merges should be going into kubuntu_unstable ?
<yofel> frameworks should go to _unstable, apps should go to _archive
<clivejo> sorry, Im just confused here
<clivejo> The merge requests santa_ has submitted are for yakkety_archive branch
<valorie> clivejo: 26 here; you can have 10 of that for sure
<yofel> clivejo: well, check how the ppa rebuild goes, that *should* show the same issues
<santa_> the merge resuets I did, are indeed targeted to kubuntu_yakkety_archive
<santa_> BUT
<santa_> they must be merged in kubuntu_unstable as well
<yofel> *that* is automatic
<ahoneybun> yofel: I put what I have in here :https://code.launchpad.net/~aaronhoneycutt/ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu/yakkety
<yofel> ahoneybun: thanks, I'll look tomorrow
<santa_> indeed it was automatic, at least back in the days
<yofel> it still is
<ahoneybun> I'll work on it some more then chill out
<clivejo> santa_: would you mind helping me with apps?
<ahoneybun> I changed a few versions and adding some modules in kubuntu-slideshow.py
 * yofel is slightly confused by now as well
<ahoneybun> so it at least launches with no errors
<ahoneybun> ./test-slideshow.sh needs glib and gtk crap
<santa_> clivejo: yes, I will send you a merge request for krfb soon
<clivejo> santa_: Id like to go through them with you using Kubuntu workflow if thats OK?
<clivejo> I dont understand your build box 
<clivejo> so on http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ppa-status/applications/build_status_16.04.3_yakkety.html
<clivejo> analitza is saying New symbols#
<santa_> clivejo: no prob, you can ignore my build box
<clivejo> when I batchpatch the symbols Im getting one marked as missing
<clivejo> #MISSING: 4:16.04.3# (optional=templinst)_ZN8Analitza8Analyzer15alphaConversionINS_9MatrixRowEN5QListIPNS_6ObjectEE8iteratorES4_EEvPT_i@Base 4:15.04.0
 * acheronuk is slightly confused, just reading that backlog
<santa_> clivejo: with that one you can either remove the line, or remove the "#MISSING: 4:16.04.3#" keeping the entry in the symbols file
 * yofel -> bed
<clivejo> can you explain what that symbol is?
<clivejo> ie whats a (optional=templinst) symbol?
<valorie> sweet dreams yofel
<clivejo> good night yofel
<acheronuk> night :)
<santa_> clivejo: thats something produced by C++ templates if I'm not mistaken
<santa_> and being option the fact is missing won't produce a build failure
<santa_> s/option/optional/
<santa_> clivejo: tldr: just remove it and make sure the new symbol is in the symbols file, this way you will get it green in the status page
<santa_> doubts?
<clivejo> ok
<clivejo> these symbols are just due to building with gcc6?
<santa_> maybe, I didn't checked things being orange in the status page, I just checked build failures which are the bigger problem now
<santa_> * biggest
<acheronuk> kdepim: CMake Warning at CMakeLists.txt:205 (find_package): Could not find a package configuration file provided by "KF5Prison"
<acheronuk> Do we have that, and want that added if we do?
<valorie> I think prison is new
<valorie> !info kf5prison
<ubottu> Package kf5prison does not exist in yakkety
<valorie> hmmm
<valorie> !info prison
<ubottu> Package prison does not exist in yakkety
<acheronuk> I've seen though, so that must be only in KCI
<santa_> !info libkf5prison-dev
<ubottu> libkf5prison-dev (source: prison-kf5): barcode API for Qt - development files. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2~git20150223-0ubuntu2 (yakkety), package size 8 kB, installed size 95 kB
<santa_> acheronuk: ↑
<acheronuk> oh, yes, frameworks, but not frameworks! 
<acheronuk> not sure this is the stage to start adding in more optional build deps though?
<clivejo> probably need a new version of that
 * clivejo pokes KCI
<clivejo> good start!
<acheronuk> okular *could* have LibKScreen dev added for "DPI detection support"
<clivejo> does it build with it enabled?
<acheronuk> that's what I mean, will have to test all that if we start enabling those optionals.
<acheronuk> clivejo: fixes would go to yakkety_archive? and ppa uploads increment your ppa50?
<clivejo> !info libkscreen-dev
<ubottu> Package libkscreen-dev does not exist in yakkety
<acheronuk> if so, I shall spend a bit of time on it in the morning
<acheronuk> !info libkf5screen-dev
<ubottu> libkf5screen-dev (source: libkscreen): library for screen management - development files. In component universe, is extra. Version 4:5.5.5-0ubuntu1 (yakkety), package size 11 kB, installed size 88 kB
<clivejo> yes
<clivejo> Ive done okular and added that as build dep
<acheronuk> that or whatever else needs doing/has not been done, I mean
 * clivejo fingers crossed it builds
<clivejo> Ive fixed a lot of those symbols errors
<clivejo> just LP is taking forever to update the status page
<acheronuk> good, I went through the orange and there seems a fair few
<clivejo> not sure how many are fixed
<tsimonq2> what's up? :D
<acheronuk> I'll see what is left in the morning..
<clivejo> Id like to know why those are FTBFS
<clivejo> santa_: do you know?
<santa_> clivejo: yes, except for kde4libs
<santa_> clivejo: https://code.launchpad.net/~panfaust/kubuntu-packaging/+git/krfb/+merge/302734
<santa_> kde4libs btw isn't failing but I think it will if you rebuild it
 * acheronuk wonders what gcc kde's CI builds with now
<santa_> acheronuk: pick any recent build log, go to the cmake part, that reports the gcc detected with version
<acheronuk> yes, just finding how to get the build log on their jenkins is a pain
<acheronuk> 5.2.1
<santa_> yeah, I find it difficult too
#kubuntu-devel 2016-08-12
<santa_> my theory about kalzium is right, it's the latest avogadro what broke it
<santa_> clivejo: if you are still awake just ignore kalzium, for now I have a solution but I want to discuss it with yofel tomorrow
<santa_> clivejo: print-manager and kde4libs ftbfs'es fixed in my merge requests, now the only thing not building yet in apps is kalzium. as I said we could discuss the solution for that tomorrow
<ahoneybun> this jenkins thing is pretty crazy
<valorie> ?
<ahoneybun> the way it works I mean
<valorie> seems to be widely adopted
<valorie> KDE uses it as well
<tsimonq2> off to bed, my plan is to fix something tomorrow in Kubuntu unstable land as I haven't done much lately, suggestions welcome :P
<tsimonq2> o/
<valorie> sweet dreams, tsimonq2
<ahoneybun> I know just hard to understand valorie
<valorie> heh, there I agree
<valorie> which is why I don't even try
<valorie> :-)
<ahoneybun> I do want to try
<ahoneybun> but next cycle lol
<ahoneybun> I try to get the slideshow working with yofe first valorie lol
<valorie> that's awesome
<valorie> thank you for stepping up
<ahoneybun> TRY
<ahoneybun> lol
<ahoneybun> I got the python script to at least start but not sure what it means
<valorie> maybe #python can help?
<ahoneybun> it's dealing with our installer
<ahoneybun> I've changed and added a few things to get it to start with Qt5
<ahoneybun> but still no images yet
<ahoneybun> wait what
<ahoneybun> that's weird
<ahoneybun> it works in test-slideshow.py
<ahoneybun> http://imgur.com/a/l6AS4
<ahoneybun> valorie: ^
<valorie> nice
<ahoneybun> no clue if it works for real
<ahoneybun> my branch is on LP if any MOTU or whatever wants to test it
<ahoneybun> I want to add a few screenshots
<valorie> be sure to post it to the list
<valorie> maybe there are more python-lovers there
<ahoneybun> http://imgur.com/a/l6AS4 weird yofel
<valorie> you notice that says "16.04", right?
<ahoneybun> yep fixed
<ahoneybun> I'm thinking of changing the text anyway
<ahoneybun> somehting like 
<ahoneybun> "A community driven Ubuntu based distro that integrates the Plasma desktop"
<ahoneybun> bit of a rip from Ubuntu Mate really
<valorie> How about A community produced Ubuntu flavor with the Plasma desktop and KDE applications
<ahoneybun> thats better 
<ahoneybun> I
<ahoneybun> I'm 75% sure the slideshow will work now
<valorie> \o/
<ahoneybun> installing some updates and rebooting, wish me luck
<ahoneybun> clivejo: ^
<valorie> another no-drama update
<valorie> :-)
<valorie> hmmm, about system says Plasma 5.6.3
<valorie> but the loading screen says 5.7.2
<ahoneybun> mine said 5.7.2 I'll see after reboot
<acheronuk> yofel: getting a lot of output from fakeroot as per https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=830912
<ubottu> Debian bug 830912 in fakeroot "fakeroot complains about missing acl_* symbols" [Normal,Open]
<valorie> right, you have the staging PPAs
<ahoneybun> well that is nice to see lol
<ahoneybun> I have all staging
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> Rebooting now
<ahoneybun> and I'm back
<ahoneybun> with no issues
<ahoneybun> valorie: still says 5.7.2 in About System
<acheronuk> git-buildpackage-ppa -d yakkety -y 16.10 -s 51
<acheronuk> Traceback (most recent call last):
<acheronuk>   File "/home/ubuntu/kubuntu/kubuntu-automation/git-buildpackage-ppa", line 63, in <module>
<acheronuk>     link_upstream_tarball(release_type)
<acheronuk> NameError: name 'release_type' is not defined
<acheronuk> ^^ yofel anyone?
<acheronuk> I guess the fakeroot output is result of new glibc 7hrs ago!
<Mirv> newest blocker to clearer visibility on transition in yakkety is pillow synced from Debian + a 1000 packages queue for each architecture thanks to new glibc
<acheronuk> Mirv: when is yakkety release? October? Maybe we can just about get everything migrated by THEN! grrrr. lol
<Mirv> acheronuk: October, Final Freeze is on Oct 6th, maybe by then!
<Mirv> it's not hopeless but I've lost most hope ;) I'd at least want to even see the situation of update_output.txt when everything would be "stable" for a brief moment.
<Mirv> because it's so interesting that eg Laney claims WebP would have been the last blocker, but it's hard to validate since there's "something" happening all the time.
<Mirv> and indeed I'd have more Qt updates pending myself, but I've not published them because that again would case 1-2 days delay at minimum
<acheronuk> well I have to take their word for it on the blockers, but too many false dawns already for me to have confidence
<acheronuk> ok. KA is still a bit busted, even after reverting a commit
<acheronuk> Successfully signed dsc and changes files
<acheronuk> Traceback (most recent call last):
<acheronuk>   File "/home/neo/kubuntu/kubuntu-automation/git-buildpackage-ppa", line 88, in <module>
<acheronuk>     upload_area_dir = readConfigFile("areas.json")["upload-area"]
<acheronuk> NameError: name 'readConfigFile' is not defined
<acheronuk> Still get that ^^^^
<acheronuk> santa_: were those KA changes tested in, or require anything specific to work?
<acheronuk> as it's pretty busted here
<acheronuk> on my local copy of kubuntu-automation I have reverted the whole of https://git.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/+git/kubuntu-automation/commit/?id=757851f458d6bb6c5fa45a31b9ab7f6d05a1cb07
<acheronuk> yofel et al : those fakeroot errors/messages seem to just be noise as far as a build goes, but they confuse the hell out of the ppa QA page. i.e. goes red
<acheronuk> pbuilder run of okular changes produces them in quantity
<soee> !info snap-confine
<ubottu> snap-confine (source: snap-confine): Support executable to apply confinement for snappy apps. In component main, is optional. Version 1.0.38-3 (yakkety), package size 21 kB, installed size 77 kB
 * acheronuk gives up
<acheronuk> back sometime in the afternoon probably
<acheronuk> santa_: git-buildpackage-ppa is assuming that the clone of the kubuntu packaging for example of okular has the folders /okular/git/ , where the packaging is in the git folder
<acheronuk> santa_: whereas, much of the time we just 'git clone kubuntu:okular', so there is no git folder 
<acheronuk> santa_: hence git-buildpackage-ppa fails as it it looking for the package name one folder too low in the tree
<acheronuk> santa: so needs so logic to sort that depending on whether the immediate parent folder is 'git' or something else?
<acheronuk> i.e upstream_name = os.path.basename(os.path.split(os.getcwd())[0])
<acheronuk> needs to be changed to take account of whether the git clone is in a directory with is the package name itself, or in a 'git' subdirectory of that
<yofel> FWIW, you could actually parse that out of the VCS-Git field
<yofel> as that's not any different from looking at the folder name in any common case
<yofel> or from the watch file
<yofel> which is probably even more accurate (would even catch kdelibs)
<yofel> but has an annoying syntax
<yofel> maybe git-buildpackage-ppa should be moved out of automation into kubuntu-dev-tools
<yofel> that's a required piece for the automation, but it's not supposed to be *exclusive* to the automation, but usable with any kind of git based package
<acheronuk> that reminds me. on kubuntu-dev-tools, I think the setup.rb script now needs a small tweak to fix build/install
<yofel> could be, I haven't tried to build that in ages
<clivejo> who merged santa_'s PR?
<clivejo> never mind
 * clivejo is going crazy
<yofel> clivejo: well, it *did* work for the most common use case, and he said he would fix it up soon - hasn't happened yet :/
<clivejo> yofel: sorry I was talking about the apps PR
<yofel> oh
<clivejo> but I was looking at the wrong webpage
<clivejo> I thought someone had merged it, but not done an upload to PPA
<clivejo> and was getting on my high horse
<clivejo> is there a way to find out who actually merged the request in?
<clivejo> git only seems to record the person who submitted it
<clivejo> did I leave the channel just then?
<yofel> not unless launchpad tracks who pushed the merge
<yofel> not this one
<yofel> (channel)
<clivejo> strange
<clivejo> must have lost internet connection
<clivejo> [11:58:19] <-- clivejo (clivejo@kde/community/clivej) has quit (No Ping reply in 180 seconds.)
<clivejo> [11:59:21] --> clivejo (clivejo@kde/community/clivej) has joined #kubuntu-devel
<yofel> o.O
<yofel> your bouncer connection might've died
<clivejo> that looked like my bouncer dropped
 * clivejo volunteers yofel to do a lightning talk at QtCon
<yofel> oh yeah, I saw that mail. Not going to happen ^^
<clivejo> LOL
<clivejo> I just wanted to see your reaction :P
<clivejo> anyone else finding that LP randomly ignores some upolads?
<santa_> good "morning" everyone
<IrcsomeBot1> <Sick_Rimmit> o/ Hey santa
<clivejo> hi santa_
<santa_> acheronuk: so this is your only problem https://paste.kde.org/p8oewochl right? do you have any other issues?
<clivejo> santa_: Im having the same problem
<santa_> sorry for the inconvenience by the way, I didn't expected that use case but I will come up with a fix soon
<clivejo> and also even with the directory cloned into the corrent package name, there are some exceptions
<clivejo> to be honest I would prefer something like what yofel talked about
<clivejo> by picking up the package name via the changelog?
<clivejo> kde4libs is one that throws errors
<yofel> technically, only the watch files know the *real* upstream name, which is exactly why the script used uscan.
<yofel> Now you can make it only work for kde - and support depot, or you leave it as it is and have it fail in some situations
<yofel> so maybe there should be a generic git-buildpackage-ppa in kubuntu-dev-tools using uscan, and git-buildpackage-kde-ppa in automation which is tuned to work for kde in all possible cases
<acheronuk> santa_: it's the only one I've bumped up against so far, but I'm only just getting used to using the tools, so you never know...
<acheronuk> clivejo: I merged nothing
<santa_> clivejo, acheronuk, yofel: possible fix here https://code.launchpad.net/~panfaust/+git/kubuntu-automation/+ref/work3
<santa_> note that the work3 branch has other stuff we discussed here
<santa_> what I didn't implemented yet are the overrides for the versions maps, but I hope to work on that soon
<santa_> yofel: thanks for the watch idea btw, I was thinking about the copyright files or that new metadata, but right now I think the watch file is the best option
<santa_> there isn'n any "combo breaker" in frameworks/plasma/apps if I'm not mistaken
<santa_> I will test it better after lunch anyway
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<acheronuk> yofel: the kubuntu-dev-tools change was trivial http://paste.ubuntu.com/23049303/
<acheronuk> but ir did allow me to install them, rather than run in place
<acheronuk> *it
<yofel> acheronuk: committed, thanks
<yofel> santa_: and the script now also works if the download location is not download.kde.org? i.e. if upstream_name is set to nothing?
<santa_> yofel: if that's the question, with the fix in work3 you must have at least one download.kde.org line in debian/watch
<santa_> yofel: if the question is if it works with depot.kde.org, not completely yet
<santa_> yofel: hmm, just forget that last thing I wrote, if I'm not mistaken gbp-ppa should get the tarball from depot if there isn't already downloaded
<santa_> * if it's not already downloaded
<santa_> that was done in 84de65dc9ffd15e84a5e6e5ab07a1346e9431d3b which is already on the master branch
<santa_> what it's not done yet is: falling back to uscan/download.kde.org if you don't have you ssh key on depot
<yofel> santa_: my point is, if your lib cannot generate a valid download location, please fall back to uscan
<yofel> so that the script works like it did before
<yofel> santa_: and I probably should read all your messages before replying ^^
<yofel> santa_: so yeah, that sounds right, thanks
<clivejo> santa_ yofel: whats going on here - https://launchpadlibrarian.net/278484268/buildlog_ubuntu-yakkety-amd64.krfb_4%3A16.04.3-0ubuntu1~ubuntu16.10~ppa51_BUILDING.txt.gz
<clivejo> dlsym(acl_get_file): /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libfakeroot/libfakeroot-sysv.so: undefined symbol: acl_get_file
<clivejo> there are a number of amd64 builds showing as red due to that same thing
<yofel> Rik found that this morning as well
<yofel> glibc fallout I believe
<yofel> the release team is also really enjoying the transition output right now
<santa_> I think that's something out of our "jurisdiction"
<santa_> ftr, so far it doesn't happen in my build box
<santa_> yofel: ack, to your uscan proposal for gbp-ppa, I wil try to patch that soon
<santa_> but, before anything there's a couple of topics I would like to discuss with you guys
<santa_> first and most important one is the kalzium ftbfs
<santa_> the situation is the following
<santa_> kalzium build depends on avogadro
<santa_> avogadro build depends on eigen
<santa_> eigen has 2 versions in yakkety: eigen2 and eigen3
<santa_> doko uploaded recently a new avogadro to yakkety
<santa_> this new avogadro was imported from debian experimental
<santa_> this new avogadro includes a patch from debian to make it build against eigen3 and not eigen2
<santa_> this patch is making kalzium FTBFS
<santa_> if you build kalzium against an avogadro without the eigen3 patch it doesn't fail
<santa_> ↑ those are facts
<santa_> now, my proposed solution for this:
<santa_> I think doko's intention was *just* fixing the avogadro build failure against GCC 6
<santa_> I also think including an avogadro with debian's eigen3 patch is a bit premature for ubuntu
<santa_> so ...
<santa_> my proposal is disabling the eigen3 patch from avogadro
<santa_> I have a package here doing that http://gpul.grupos.udc.es/tritemio/pool/main/a/avogadro/avogadro_1.1.1-1~exp3.1ubuntu1.dsc
<santa_> kalzium builds fine against that package
<santa_> yofel, clivejo: ↑ what do you think?
<clivejo> who maintains it?
<santa_> avogadro?
<clivejo> yes
<santa_> avogadro is usually imported from debian unstable but doko uploaded a fixed version imported from debian experimental
<IrcsomeBot1> <Clifford> But noone here will have permissions to remove the patch
<santa_> this lack of permissions of everyone is going to kill this project
<santa_> anyway. I think the best approach would be mailing doko about the issue
<santa_> explaining what I explained above
<acheronuk> clivejo: yofel: fakeroot update https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fakeroot/1.21-1ubuntu2
<santa_> allright, so eigen2 doesn't build with gcc 6
<santa_> hence why doko included the eigen3 patch from debian
<ahoneybun>  yofel was there a way you could see if the fix worked?
<yofel> ahoneybun: no, still at work. I'll be home in ~4h
<ahoneybun> oh no I just wanted to know if there is a way to test it unless we have to push it to the main 
<yofel> I think for a test, you can build your modified package, install it in a yakkety live session and run the installer. It should pick the slideshow up as long as it's installed
<acheronuk> do kalzuim devs have any plans/fixs?
<acheronuk> doubt it, but you never know
<acheronuk> yofel: santa_ cmakelists.txt metions Eigen3? https://quickgit.kde.org/?p=kalzium.git&a=blob&h=050f6610dc99caba3f40df06bdf7d2714161ad1a&hb=ad24b0f296504a22f0c54d17eb3f6b3252eca143&f=CMakeLists.txt
<acheronuk> ok. so kalzium has build deps on libeigen3-dev, but FTBFS if avogadro is built with v3 instead of v2. that is nuts
<ahoneybun> mm
<tsimonq2> MM
<tsimonq2> :P
<ahoneybun> I just wonder how to build it
 * tsimonq2 throws ahoneybun at a giant iPhone-sized cake
<ahoneybun> how is it giant and iphone size?
<tsimonq2> ahoneybun: this big: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uNferthlGeQ
<tsimonq2> :P
<ahoneybun> oh
<yofel> I want a piece :P
<yofel> bbl
<tsimonq2> ahoneybun: don't want to fight today? :P
<tsimonq2> o/ yofel 
<ahoneybun> not really just work up a bit agao
<ahoneybun> *aog
<ahoneybun> ago
<acheronuk> switching kalzuim build deps to libeigen2-dev lets it build, but with the 'compound viewer' usr/lib/libcompoundviewer.so.4 absent from the result
<ahoneybun> trying to build it now yofel
<acheronuk> yofel: building kalzium with libeigen2-dev you lose the molecular editor then libeigen2-dev http://i.imgur.com/d79XpLJ.png
<acheronuk> I've only really used the isoptopes and Nuclear Calculator on that, so not sure how much losing that would matter to a chemist. lol
<ahoneybun> stupid debsign
<tsimonq2> ahoneybun: PEBKAC
<tsimonq2> :P
<ahoneybun> ?
<tsimonq2> ahoneybun: Problem Exists Between Keyboard And Chair
<ahoneybun> is there a way to skip it?
<tsimonq2> what command are you running?
<ahoneybun> debuild
<ahoneybun> it's for my personal use atm so don't need to sign it
 * tsimonq2 does debuild -us -uc (-S)
<ahoneybun> mm just running debuild again
<ahoneybun> I think I put in the wrong PW tbh
<ahoneybun> testing now yofel
<santa_> acheronuk: the result f your experiment is interesting, however I think I have now the actual solution
<ahoneybun> mm virtualbox is not working for me
<ahoneybun> I can't get my usb to show up
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> virt-manager ftw
<acheronuk> santa_ yep, building that way was intended as a last resort option 
<ahoneybun> mm might have broken something
<ahoneybun> tsimonq2: your going to hit the FF trying to geth LXQt in no?
<ahoneybun> mm this is not working...
<tsimonq2> ahoneybun: LXQt is already in the archive...
<ahoneybun> oh did not know
<tsimonq2> sudo apt install lubuntu-qt-desktop works fine
<tsimonq2> just waiting on an image...
<ahoneybun> this script is looking for a dir that is not there
 * acheronuk tries sudo apt install lubuntu-qt-desktop
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: stop stop stop
<acheronuk> s/apt/apt-get/
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: if you have plasma, it doesn't like things
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: and no, use apt, apt is better than apt-get
 * tsimonq2 said that intentionally :P
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: VM ftw! \o/
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: and things need to be tweaked a LOT
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: I was seeing what it wanted to do. Was not going to actually say yes to the install
<ahoneybun> mm there is a arm ubiqity installer?
<ahoneybun> right Ubuntu Mate is on arm
<tsimonq2> oh k acheronuk 
<ahoneybun> clear
<yofel> is there a tasksel target for netinst?
<ahoneybun> yofel: I'm 99% it is not fixed
<ahoneybun> need to fix the kde_ui.py
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: not that I could have, anyway http://paste.ubuntu.com/23050423/
 * ahoneybun wonders why LXQt does not use the Breeze icon set
<tsimonq2> yeahhh acheronuk 
 * tsimonq2 throws ahoneybun down a hole
<tsimonq2> :P
<ahoneybun> it just looks better then anything GTK has
<ahoneybun> GNOME I mean
 * acheronuk wonders how many packages are stuck in proposed now? 1,000? 2,000?
<tsimonq2> loooots probably
<yofel> britney tries to migrate 656 (i.e. not counting 'not considered')
<santa_> acheronuk: thanks for taking the time to do the experiment anyway, thanks to that first thing I checked when testing the fixes was that compoundviewer is still built
<santa_> so ...
<santa_> yofel, clivejo, acheronuk: I think this is the correct solution http://gpul.grupos.udc.es/tritemio/pool/main/a/avogadro/avogadro_1.1.1-1~exp3.1ubuntu1+santa3.dsc
<santa_> I just fixed a couple of loose ends with avogadro's eigen3 port
<santa_> forget about switching avogadro back to eigen2 because eigen2 doesn't build with GCC 6
<santa_> I'm doing now my last build tests, if everything goes well I would send doko a mail asking him to upload this fixed version, unless someone has a better alternative
 * ahoneybun hangs his hat on fixing the slideshow...
<yofel> I might be able to upload avogadro
<ahoneybun> I'm sorry yofel and valorie
<ahoneybun> it's so above me
<yofel> np, take your time if you want. There's a reason why people are reluctant to tackle this ^^
<yofel> so really, thanks a lot for trying
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> The slideshow thing works preview wise in my repo
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> Just need fix in the KDE_ui.py
<yofel> santa_: that actually works?
<yofel>   0 +find_package(Eigen3 REQUIRED)
<yofel>   1  include_directories(${EIGEN2_INCLUDE_DIR})
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> The ubiquity package on lp is missing some files
<acheronuk> I looked at the porting guide and decided I didn't know enough to do it
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> You need to use apt source ubiquity to get all of them
<santa_> yofel: yep
<santa_> but let me recheck the patch
<santa_> yofel: well, I'm surprised it works but it does. anyway I have just uploaded a new version also fixing the include dir, once it's built I will retest kalziumç
<santa_> thanks for pointing that out
<ahoneybun> yofel: the error is about wpa
<clivejo> is the new fakeroot in proposed?
<yofel> yes
<clivejo> NC rebuild should fix those red ones failing on it then?
<yofel> it should
 * clivejo uploads okular ppa52
<clivejo> how long has gcc6 been out?
<santa_> not veery much, I think a few days. if with "being out" you mean being the default c/c++ compiler for yakkety
<clivejo> I mean been released?
<clivejo> surely they knew it would be default in yakkety and should have had it ready when toolchain was created?
<santa_> well, we should have fixed our build failures in advance like we did with gcc 5, but we were busy with other stuff
<santa_> it was available for testing builds for month, there's even a mail from doko in kubuntu-devel about it
<santa_> * for months
<santa_> clivejo: btw are you using the fixed gbp-ppa from my work3 branch?
<santa_> if you find more issues let me know, so we can get them fixed
<clivejo> santa_: yes, I merged them in locally and working good
<santa_> nice to know
<clivejo> I was getting rather fed up building packages manually!
<clivejo> git-buildpackage-ppa is very nice wee tool
<santa_> yofel: http://gpul.grupos.udc.es/tritemio/pool/main/a/avogadro/avogadro_1.1.1-1~exp3.1ubuntu1+santa4.dsc
<santa_> ↑ in this one I also fixed the include dir
<santa_> it builds and doesn't make kalzium FTBFS
<clivejo> breaking mergers left, right and centre
<santa_> yofel: about gbp-ppa retrieving the tarballs, it seems I already did what you suggested today; I made the following test: I commented out my depot config on ssh/config, tried to build kjs and the tarball was downloaded with uscan
<yofel> great, thanks
<santa_> about avogadro, are you going to upload it?
<yofel> doing another testbuild just for the sake of it, then yes
<santa_> great! you just have to strip the "+santa4" from the changelog
<yofel> already did ;)
<yofel> santa_: uploaded
<yofel> it would be nice if you could paste the changes into a debian bug report
 * clivejo is having internet problems
<clivejo> or weegie is down
<clivejo> not sure
<clivejo> anyone seeing this can you ping me?
<tsimonq2> clivejo: o/
<clivejo> ah hi simon!
<tsimonq2> I saw all four messages from * clivejo is having internet problems
<clivejo> what does the t in your name stand for?
<tsimonq2> I have to tell you via PM
#kubuntu-devel 2016-08-13
<acheronuk> clivejo: ping :P
<clivejo> I thought I get disconnected
<acheronuk> I don't see any message saying so
<clivejo> well weegie stopped working and everything went quiet
<acheronuk> oh. internet problems, so you mean your side
 * clivejo cries
<clivejo> so many broken merges all blaming me!
<acheronuk> 'Sending notification to culprit: clivejo'
<clivejo> acheronuk: can you see the status page?
<acheronuk> forgot about that
<tsimonq2> hehehehehehe
<acheronuk> yep. Last updated on 2016-08-13 00:00 (UTC)
<clivejo> :(
<tsimonq2> merger failures
 * tsimonq2 fixes
<clivejo> be careful :P
<acheronuk> still orange there.
<clivejo> I think Ive got all the symbols
<clivejo> I was starting at the bottom trying to fix lintian complaints
<acheronuk> every time I've sat down with the intention of looking at those today, something has happened to pull me away :/ 
<acheronuk> or was not working
<tsimonq2> clivejo: don't worry, I'm the merger fixer 👷 ⚒ hehehehehehehehehehehehe
<clivejo> uploaded fix for umbrello when my internet started acting up
 * clivejo wonders how this GCC move is going to effect building on two different versions
<clivejo> ie Xenial build gcc5 and Yakkety with gcc6?
<tsimonq2> I think so
<tsimonq2> clivejo: you have to ask yourself... WWYD?
<tsimonq2> :D
<clivejo> indeed
<clivejo> get apps fixed and ready for upload is main priority at the moment
<clivejo> so thats a question for another day
<tsimonq2> what needs to be done for that?
<acheronuk> if nothing it done to tweak default compiler setting to minimise chaos, I guess it could be messy. 
<acheronuk> http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ppa-status/applications/build_status_16.04.3_yakkety.html
<clivejo> santa is working on kalzium which is currently FTBFS
<clivejo> there are a few lintian complains needed looked at and fixed
<clivejo> but LP is soo slow, its pure torture
<clivejo> I cant remember what Ive fixed and uploaded!
<clivejo> and the PPA is getting full again!
<tsimonq2> yay :(
<acheronuk> just slow at clearing old versions?
<clivejo> probably
<tsimonq2> fkcing with akonadi, steer clear :)
<tsimonq2> YESSSSS I WIN XD
<acheronuk> soem complain about no multiarch, so guess need something like http://packaging.neon.kde.org/cgit/applications/messagelib.git/commit/?h=Neon/unstable&id=a86a88315cb71ef7618b2e47956033e2adf87830
<acheronuk> *some
<tsimonq2> Project merger_akonadi build #468: FIXED in 22 sec:
<clivejo> acheronuk: feel free to patch and upload
<clivejo> Im gonna call it a night
<tsimonq2> o/ clivejo 
<clivejo> not going just yet
<acheronuk> so am I. been busy, just not on here
<clivejo> just gonna stop packaging work
<clivejo> unwind for a bit
<acheronuk> I'm not going to start as I'll just **** it up when I'm this sleepy
<clivejo> yeah, I wish I had that sense somethings
<clivejo> sometimes
<tsimonq2> :(
<tsimonq2> oh there's just multiple problesm
<tsimonq2> *problems
<acheronuk> good night
<acheronuk> hopefully I can can on to doing some fixes tomorrow that I didn't manage today
<acheronuk> *get on to
 * acheronuk is zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: YOU broke this, I'm fixing it :P
<tsimonq2> *grumble grumble*
<acheronuk> broke what?
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: merger in the changelog, you put it on two lines in one branch and on in another
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: trivial but I can still (jokingly) grumble at you :P
<tsimonq2> aaahhhhh
<acheronuk> I think someone must have wrap-and-sort that in one branch but not the other
<clivejo> no that was me
<tsimonq2> either way, fixing
<clivejo> he spelt something wrong and the line was too long
 * clivejo thinks lintian has a bit of tsimonq2 in it
<clivejo> acheronuk: I think you put overide instead of overrides
<tsimonq2> XD clivejo 
<tsimonq2> clivejo: you mean my annoyingness or keen eye for spelling? :P
 * acheronuk is not going to mention the spelling of 'colour' to an American
<tsimonq2> s/colour/color/g *
 * tsimonq2 runs
<clivejo> you're anoyingness
<tsimonq2> hey now clivejo :P
<clivejo> and lintian is just as annoying
<tsimonq2> XD
<clivejo> doesnt just tell you once, it tells you like 5 times
<tsimonq2> then I'll agree with Lintian as I'm fixing it :P
<tsimonq2> XD
<tsimonq2> YAY I did that ^
<clivejo> LOL it told me I fixed it
<clivejo> so nar nar
<acheronuk> If lintian could use a red pen to highlight your mistakes, I'm sure it would
<tsimonq2> WHAT clivejo? :O
 * tsimonq2 yells at yofl to fix it
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> Its color
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: I am that red pen :P
<tsimonq2> btw my local Git setup magically fixes all merge errors :P
<tsimonq2> :/
<acheronuk> LOL
<clivejo> just be careful!
<tsimonq2> hehehehehehehe
<tsimonq2> yep clivejo, I look at my changes before I push
<clivejo> they need human logic
<tsimonq2> oh that's right I forgot to push kubuntu_stable
<tsimonq2> yay
<clivejo> oh I fixed cantor too
<clivejo> go meeee!
 * tsimonq2 kicks clivejo 
<clivejo> what?!?
<clivejo> [01:40:22] [kubuntu-ci] Yippee! Seems you've fixed merger_cantor: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_cantor/592/
<tsimonq2> yofel: you broke it(:P), when *I* fix things, *clivejo* gets a pat on the back :P
<tsimonq2> clivejo: look at the Git history, that was *me* :P
<clivejo> KCI thinks it was me
<clivejo> makes a change from always getting the blame when it breaks!
 * tsimonq2 feels neglected :( :P
<clivejo> how many are left?
<tsimonq2> clivejo: 6, which I'll fix within the hour
<tsimonq2> it's easy, even when I check it over
<tsimonq2> usually Git does The Right Thing™
<clivejo> isnt it your bed time?
<tsimonq2> clivejo: I don't have a bed time, and it's only 7:47 PM
<tsimonq2> not that late at all
<clivejo> thought you were on euro time
<tsimonq2> nop
<tsimonq2> *nope
<tsimonq2> I fixed my sleep schedule
<clivejo> wish mine was that easy!
<tsimonq2> yay!
 * tsimonq2 kicks clivejo for getting the notification
<clivejo> not my fault!
<clivejo> Im not a football!
<tsimonq2> clivejo: football as in American football or everywhere else in the world? :P
<tsimonq2> ^
<clivejo> any, stop kicking me :P
<tsimonq2> hehehehehehehe
<clivejo> time for bed
<clivejo> night all
<tsimonq2> o/
 * tsimonq2 stops celebrating when fixing things
<tsimonq2> yofel: nvm, it's a merge, and Clive committed before the merge
<tsimonq2> yofel: but that should still be tweaked
<tsimonq2> yofel, clivejo: all mergers fixed, looking at http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ppa-status/applications/build_status_16.04.3_yakkety.html now
<tsimonq2> hmm, I have no clue what makes it unstable...
<ahoneybun> mm the admin of the FB KDE group is a bit bias
<valorie> ahoneybun: link?
<ahoneybun> valorie: facebook does not like doing that outside their site
<valorie> ok
<ahoneybun> I'm trying to find a way to link though
<ahoneybun> https://www.facebook.com/groups/KDECommunity/
<ahoneybun> this is the group jimarvan is in
<ahoneybun> as am I
 * ahoneybun wonders about kate snap again
<valorie> not sure what you can do about prejudiced people who don't mind creating distro-wars
<valorie> I see no point to that
<ahoneybun> just pointing it out
<vip> hello
<ahoneybun> heyo vip
 * ahoneybun really needs to get back to his normal sleep cycle
<soee> hiho 
<acheronuk> clivejo: KCI is berating me about merge failures today :P
<santa_> good morning everyone
<clivejo> morning santa
<acheronuk> morning
<acheronuk> or afternoon
<acheronuk> so apps 16.08 available on depot, and FW 5.25 released....
 * acheronuk swiftly leaves the building
<soee> :)
<santa_> no need to leave the building, but yes
<clivejo> santa_: in marble there is a lintian error
<clivejo> E: libmarblewidget-qt5-23: symbols-file-contains-current-version-with-debian-revision on symbol _Z17qRegisterMetaTypeIN6Marble13DownloadUsageEEiPKcPT_N9QtPrivate21MetaTypeDefinedHelperIS4_Xaasr12QMetaTypeId2IS4_E7DefinedntsrS9_9IsBuiltInEE11DefinedTypeE@Base and 13782 others
<clivejo> what does that mean?
<clivejo> the version for that symbol is 4:15.08.0
<clivejo> why or how does it think thats a debian version?
<santa_> clivejo: when a symbol is not listed in the symbols file, it's usually added to the final symbols list (the final symbols list in the *.deb) including the package revision, which triggers that lintian warning
<santa_> let me check waht's up
<clivejo> just cant seem to figure our why its complaining :/
<santa_> clivejo: ok, very simple, there's no symbols file for libmarblewidget-qt5-24. However theres a symbols file for the -23 version
<santa_> that's the problem
<santa_> just provide the symbols file for -24 and remove the -23 one
<clivejo> well blow me down
<santa_> clivejo: even worse, open debian/libmarblewidget-qt5-23.install
<acheronuk> whole library package needs shifting from -23 to -24 I think.
<clivejo> I see!
<santa_> yes, the whole bin package must be renamed to -24
<acheronuk> I had to do that in unstable, but to -25 I think
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<soee> hiho BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hi soee 
<acheronuk> 'symbols-declares-dependency-on-other-package' big issue?
<santa_> acheronuk: which package?
<acheronuk> several. for example W: libkf5incidenceeditor5: symbols-declares-dependency-on-other-package libkf5incidenceeditor-bin
<santa_> acheronuk: override it
<santa_> the dependency on the other package is intentional and it's done for a good reason
<acheronuk> debian have not chosen to override those, which made me wonder...
<acheronuk> I wonder if clive has gone for lunch, or is still trying to beat marble into submission?
<santa_> hi yofel
<santa_> I made the overrides system for the build depends
<santa_> I think I'm done with the next batch of updates for KA and I'm doing a full test rebuild of frameworks/plasma/applications
<santa_> if you want to inspect the changes I would like to merge they are available here: https://code.launchpad.net/~panfaust/+git/kubuntu-automation/+ref/work3
<santa_> I will ping you again when the test rebuild is done (I guess it will take 20-30 hours from now)
<acheronuk> why so many apps?........... the number to fix doesn't seem to go down.
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> What you mean?
<tsimonq2> o/
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> Hi Simon
<acheronuk> hi tsimonq2 :)
<tsimonq2> how are you all today?
<acheronuk> good. trying to fix up the apps, and breaking merges
<tsimonq2> merges?
<tsimonq2> :O
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: you broke it, I'll fix it :P (merges)
<tsimonq2> unless you were working on it?
<acheronuk> not really. would have got to it in the end, but was trying try concentrate on the apps themselves
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> Rik are you working on 16.04.3 apps?
<acheronuk> clivejo: yes. gradually. done a fair few today.
<acheronuk> is that ok?
<tsimonq2> clivejo, Clifford, acheronuk: I have no idea how to make apps stable again if I don't know *exactly* what makes them unstable. :P
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: are you referring to the status on the QA page, or the KCI messages, or just generally?
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: as in the KCI messages
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: and the page
<acheronuk> well, the QA page has the cmake output, missing file, lintian output, for what was wrong, when you click the "show/hide" link for each package that is not green
<acheronuk> KCI should have some clues in the parsed console output link, or failing that in the buildlog link
<acheronuk> it's just detective work from there to try to work out the problem and a fix.
<acheronuk> .......or just stare at the error for some time thinking, WTF?
<ahoneybun> http://blog.broulik.de/2016/08/getting-ready-for-lts/
<santa_> clivejo: I have been reading the irc logs, I see you mentioned this
<santa_> * clivejo wonders how this GCC move is going to effect building on two different versions
<santa_> see analitza for instance, you updated the symbols file because there was at least 1 additional symbol with yaketty/gcc6 right?
<santa_> lets supose this symbol this symbol appears only in gcc 6 (it's just an example)
<santa_> now lets supose we backport the package for xenial, which has gcc 5
<santa_> we are now in trouble because it will fail to build because the symbol is missing for gcc 5
<santa_> of course we could re-work the symbols files for backporting but this seems pretty idiotic to me
<santa_> so I think we could follow a better workflow and it's working in parallel for yakkety and xenial and mark the gcc6-only optional symbols as optional=gccinternal
<santa_> like what I did with my frameworks merge requests
<santa_> this way we will have backports friendly symbols files
<acheronuk> clivejo: I may not get onto doing any more of those 16.04.3 apps today
<clivejo> I think its just lintian stuff now
<clivejo> bar kalzium
<clivejo> santa_ was looking into that
<clivejo> Id kinda like to have the finished and ready to upload this weekend
<acheronuk> yes. some of it I'm not sure what to do with, as looking at debian/neon, they have just ignored many of the ones left.
<santa_> clivejo: kalzium must be fixed now with yesterday's upload of avogadro
<clivejo> santa_: didnt know that, Ill start a NC rebuild
<yofel> I just retried it
<yofel> clivejo: ^
<santa_> yes, please go ahead. as long as its built with my fixed avogadro (already in yakkety) it will build fine
<yofel> should work as long as it doesn't use avogadro on armhf
<tsimonq2> http://tsimonq2.net/blog/2016/08/13/
 * tsimonq2 runs
<clivejo> darn trolls!
<acheronuk> amd64 of kalzium just built :)
 * tsimonq2 throws ahoneybun off a building
<tsimonq2> ahoneybun: https://kubuntu.com/news/kubuntu-podcast-15/ https certificate is wacky, got red screen
<tsimonq2> ahoneybun: and you guys spelled my last name wrong! s/Quigly/Quigley/g
<acheronuk> 'Your connection is not secure. The owner of kubuntu.com has configured their web site improperly. To protect your information from being stolen, Firefox Developer Edition has not connected to this web site.'
<acheronuk> ditto then ^^^
<tsimonq2> ahoneybun: read the comments on your videos! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-pKHWBgXx5c
<tsimonq2> ahoneybun: and you said you would link to my soundboard but didn't :P
<valorie> maybe take all this to #kubuntu-podcast?
<tsimonq2> valorie: that's a thing? :O
<valorie> lol
<valorie> !alis | tsimonq2
<ubottu> tsimonq2: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu or /msg alis list http
<valorie> <3 <3
<acheronuk> apt-cache policy packagekit
<acheronuk> packagekit:
<acheronuk>   Installed: (none)
<acheronuk>   Candidate: 1.1.1-1ubuntu1
<acheronuk> a least that migrated ^^^
<yofel> oh wow
<clivejo> yofel: how are apps looking?
<clivejo> WOW
<clivejo> plasma just crashed
<clivejo> thats a first on yakkety!
 * soee is https://maidencalifornia.files.wordpress.com/2014/02/147772.gif
 * clivejo locks tsimonq2 up in KF5Prison
<tsimonq2> clivejo: for what crime? :P
<clivejo> anti-social behavour
<clivejo> pushing people in rivers and so forth
<clivejo> !info libkf5prison1
<ubottu> libkf5prison1 (source: prison-kf5): barcode API for Qt. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2~git20150223-0ubuntu2 (yakkety), package size 17 kB, installed size 89 kB
<acheronuk> clivejo: yofel: problem with the apps and plasma-scriptengine-javascript from kde-runtime http://paste.ubuntu.com/23052703/
 * clivejo scratches head, why does PIM need barcodes
<clivejo> !info plasma-scriptengine-javascript
<ubottu> plasma-scriptengine-javascript (source: kde-runtime): JavaScript script engine for Plasma. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:15.12.3-0ubuntu1 (yakkety), package size 418 kB, installed size 2010 kB
<acheronuk> the rest upgraded ok
<valorie> I can easily imagine people getting barcodes via email
<valorie> so it would need to read them
<valorie> and perhaps be able to generate them as well
<valorie> in fact some people now sign email with a barcode
<valorie> rather than "geek block"
<acheronuk> ahhh
<acheronuk> The following packages have unmet dependencies.
<acheronuk>  kde-runtime : Depends: libwebp6 (>= 0.5.1) but it is not installable
<acheronuk> E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<acheronuk> but all that built against proposed, did it not?
<clivejo> yup
<acheronuk> and libwebp (0.5.1-2) is still in proposed
<clivejo> when did it go to propsed?
<acheronuk> 2016-08-03
<clivejo> 3rd
<clivejo> should have been in there when we uploaded apps
<acheronuk> I think I saw it mentioned in one of the discussions on getting things in proposed unstck
<clivejo> can you try installing libwebp6 and see what it says
<acheronuk> Package libwebp6 is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<acheronuk> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<acheronuk> is only available from another source
<acheronuk> E: Package 'libwebp6' has no installation candidate
<clivejo> have you propsed enabled?
<blaze> sigh
 * blaze wants qt5.7
<acheronuk> Nope, that is what I was about to say. I guess it will work when it transitions.
<acheronuk> so maybe false alarm.... 
<clivejo> so if you had propsed enabled that would probably install ok
<clivejo> why do I keep dropping an o
<acheronuk> clivejo: just testing, without actually installing anything
<clivejo> ah
<clivejo> no prob
<acheronuk> phew! http://paste.ubuntu.com/23052732/
<clivejo> thats better!
<clivejo> !info finger
<acheronuk> :D
<ubottu> finger (source: bsd-finger): user information lookup program. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.17-15 (yakkety), package size 16 kB, installed size 66 kB
 * acheronuk turns off proposed before he forgets and does some damage!
<valorie> woah, that's still provided!?
<acheronuk> nice. software-properties-kde exits with a segfault
<valorie> incredible blast from the past
<acheronuk> like Gopher
<valorie> yes
<valorie> I remember that too
<valorie> none of that worked any better at 300 baud than the net is working for me today!
<acheronuk> blaze: having enough hassle getting 5.6 migrated!
 * blaze still doesn't understand why Qt is in universe
<blaze> they're using it for Unity8
<tsimonq2> +1
<valorie> that does seem strange
<yofel> unity8 is in universe too
<yofel> until that becomes the default they have no reason to officially support it
<valorie> good point
<soee> need opinion
<soee> kbroulik asked me propose new look for Battery widget
<soee> what do you think about battery tab like this: http://wstaw.org/m/2016/08/13/layout-battery.png
<soee> icons will be different as this is only draft
<valorie> nice soee
<clivejo> FF looks nasty in YY at the moment :(
<tsimonq2> yeah :(
<valorie> how are we looking overall?
 * clivejo looks in the mirror
<clivejo> very tired looking
<valorie> lol
 * valorie shares the tea
<clivejo> need sleep
<valorie> I suggest going to bed then!
<clivejo> I will once Im certain my ball cock has stopped leaking
<clivejo> then turn the water on and have a shower!
<valorie> ewww, leaky plumbing
<valorie> a shower is nice before bed
<valorie> very relaxing
<valorie> wrecks my hair the next day so I don't often do that though
<clivejo> I know, hate when it wreaks my hair
<valorie> my husband just laughs at me when I say that
<valorie> he's half-bald
<clivejo> Im not bald, but its very short!
<valorie> so you were laughing at me too
<valorie> FINE!
 * valorie flounces away
<clivejo> just being sarcastic
<clivejo> dont leave me all alone :(
<valorie> lol
<valorie> as was I
<valorie> <3
<clivejo> I think Ive fixed it
<valorie> what did ya fix?
<clivejo> cant hear any water
<clivejo> the ball cock
<valorie> oh, the toilet
<valorie> excellent
<clivejo> no, the header tank for the house!
<valorie> a little vegetable color will tell the tale
<valorie> ooo, that's more serious
<clivejo> yes, its hard to get at and I had to empy it first
<valorie> a few years back we had the whole house re-piped from the meter
<valorie> I'm so glad
<valorie> there was a leak somewhere that we could never find
<valorie> now all those old galvanized pipes can rust in peace
<clivejo> They trying to remove stored water here
<valorie> stored?
<valorie> like they do in Aus.?
<clivejo> yeah, most older houses here have a large water tank in the roof space
<valorie> that seems odd
<clivejo> and gravity feeds the bathrooms and hot water system
<valorie> plenty of water in Ireland, right?
<clivejo> used to be due to mains pressure going up and down as people used it during the day
<valorie> ah
<clivejo> now they have a legal requirement for mains preasure
<valorie> they finally looped our system so that doesn't happen
<valorie> it was pretty bad when we first moved here
<valorie> oops, let's move this to -offtopic
<tsimonq2> yofel: heh, Qt 5.7 seems to be in Experimental
<yofel> great, hopefully we'll get that early in 17.04 then ..
<tsimonq2> yofel: when do we start the transition in KCI?
<tsimonq2> (just curious, I'm fully aware 5.6 isn't in the archive yet :P)
<yofel> good question. Maybe let it cook a while in experimental and take it in a month or so
<tsimonq2> what's the process for doing that?
<yofel> yeah, but there are things requiring 5.7 already, so it's a valid point
<yofel> qtbase has a readme on how you need to upload it, so if you follow that you can pretty much use the debian package for ubuntu
<clivejo> yofel: how are apps looking?
<yofel> I wonder why kdenlive isn't picking up qtwebkitwidgets
<yofel> or did i only fix that for the CI..
<yofel> oh right, and there was that prison issue..
<clivejo> do you want to include prison?
<yofel> I didn't want to add even more transitions... so lets look at that again tomorrow
<clivejo> did I hear somewhere they are releasing it as frameworks?
<yofel> that's what I heard, but I see nothing in the 5.25 folder..
<clivejo> yeah, just looked myself
<tsimonq2> hmm
<yofel> kdesdk-thumbnailers needs its -dbg package killed
<tsimonq2> so Lubuntu Next uses Muon Discover and I'm going through and configuring everything
<aektzis> :)
<tsimonq2> it's broken...
<aektzim> damn I forgot the PC at work open :P
<yofel> hm, the pim libs will need multiarchifying
<aektzim> how are you guys? (jim)
<yofel> o/
<aektzim> :)
<tsimonq2> http://img.ctrlv.in/img/16/08/14/57afa7407bd5d.png
<tsimonq2> what's this?
<tsimonq2> yofel, clivejo: ^
<tsimonq2> I assume I'm missing a package?
<yofel> probably, I don't remember ever seeting that, but that sounds like QML having issues
<tsimonq2> what would you suggest at this point?
<yofel> clivejo: you did not merge santas fixed for k-a?
<yofel> *fixes
<clivejo> merged locally
<clivejo> not to LP
<yofel> can you please push that?
<clivejo> wanted to test it
<clivejo> are you OK with it?
<clivejo> there some stuff Ive no idea what it does
<yofel> we can fix that up later, I would like to have a working git-buildpackage again..
<yofel> hm
<clivejo> ok, pushed
<yofel> thanks
<santa_> yofel, clivejo: thank you for putting it in, if my test rebuild finds anything wrong I will the issue asap
<yofel> E: ksirk: embedded-library usr/games/ksirk: libidn
<yofel> oh come on
<santa_> * I will fix the issue asap
<yofel> oh, libidn is part of that embedded iris :/
<santa_> btw as a friendly reminder minuet needs a new drumstick; maybe you want to upload it to yakkety before pushing kde apps?
<santa_> (if you didn't already)
#kubuntu-devel 2016-08-14
<mamarley> So it looks like the latest build of kde-spectacle from staging-kdeapplications depends on all of Telepathy (transitively through libkf5purpose).
<ahoneybun> well that's new
<ahoneybun> the panel is up top but off the screen
<ahoneybun> anyone notice the new system tray option in making a new panel?
<tsimonq2> Fixing the merges
<valorie> that's lovely tsimonq2
<tsimonq2> valorie: :)
<tsimonq2> valorie: I have a magical Git setup that likes to fix about half the merges that fail in KCI automatically XD
<tsimonq2> s/automatically/on it's own/
<tsimonq2> hehe I literally had to do nothing for that one ^
<tsimonq2> that was me
<valorie> awesome
<tsimonq2> (talking about the ABORTED)
<tsimonq2> but the rest of the recent green was mine :)
<tsimonq2> me as well
<valorie> \o/
<tsimonq2> I did it \o/
<tsimonq2> all merges are fixed!
<valorie> that is wonderful
<tsimonq2> I'm just a >< little nervous about marble, so I aborted those because they've had a history of green, they were started by the nightly, there weren't any recent code changes, and I only wanted to wait on the direct upstreams of marble
<tsimonq2> I'm maybe a little impatient but what I did wasn't bad ;)
<valorie> marble is one of those monsters
<tsimonq2> it is, which is why I got a little nervous when my merge merged *45* commits
<tsimonq2> I double checked everything...
<valorie> as I recall, they package a bunch of their own libs
<tsimonq2> idk tbh
<valorie> there has been talk of moving them to frameworks, but not so far
<tsimonq2> I'm gonna see if I can fix kanagram in apps staging
<tsimonq2> I'll get it working in my PPA then once I'm absolutely 100% sure it works, I'll copy it over to staging-kdeapplications
<tsimonq2> couldn't figure that out, gonna find something to fix
<valorie> fix PIM!
<tsimonq2> I take requests... :P
<tsimonq2> working on kdepim now
<valorie> oh nice!
<tsimonq2> kdepim is building in staging-kdeapplications now
 * valorie crosses fingers
<valorie> the neon team was saying it took like 20 hours to build
<tsimonq2> s/hours/minutes/
<tsimonq2> that's more accurate
<tsimonq2> I built it in another PPA first and then copied it over
 * tsimonq2 takes the time and updates https://wiki.ubuntu.com/tsimonq2
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: you aware that most of the errors, lintian etc, only show with the amd64 builds on that QA page?
<tsimonq2> oh HAI acheronuk :D
<tsimonq2> I'm aware
<acheronuk> HAI?
<tsimonq2> I've been looking at both
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: HAI = HI
<acheronuk> just double checking. it's easy to click the i386 and miss a lot
 * tsimonq2 nods
<acheronuk> oh, and Hi :)
<tsimonq2> Sunday morning for you?
<tsimonq2> I should sleep but I'm not :P
<acheronuk> 07:45 am (urgghhh)
<tsimonq2> I'm 6 hours behind you
 * acheronuk slurps more coffee
<tsimonq2> wow if I continue to keep track of *everything* and put it *all* on my wiki page, it's going to get HUGE
<tsimonq2> XD
<acheronuk> I keep wondering how verbose to be on mine
<tsimonq2> I link to everything
<tsimonq2> if I ever need to refer to anything, there's my reference sheet XD
<valorie> you don't need to put what is already on your LP
<tsimonq2> but it's not *just* on LP, there's also my UWN contributions etc.
<acheronuk> well depends, mine will be a quick ref for an eventual application (perhaps) so probably need more detail
<tsimonq2> well that's what I mean
<tsimonq2> I keep mine *so* up-to-date I can apply for anything I'm eligible for and it's a nice overview of my work
<valorie> it's good to remember, for sure
<valorie> I keep forgetting
<acheronuk> valorie: whole PIM stack may take 2hrs on their build machine
<acheronuk> *20hrs
<valorie> sooner started, sooner done
<acheronuk> the single kdepim package itself, without the preceding parts, take about 30mins on LP though I think?
<valorie> I'm happy we can have PIM this time out
<valorie> and have Trojita as an alternative now
<acheronuk> apps and PIM 16.08 is out now! don't think they are going in YY..
<acheronuk> without a FFE anyway
<valorie> really?
<valorie> then we should get the FFEs going, shouldn't we?
<tsimonq2> FF isn't in effect yet
<tsimonq2> it's on the 18th
<acheronuk> I know, but it's also v close in terms of getting 16.08 done
<tsimonq2> hey acheronuk, I had a typo in an MP that you approved when I was still a Yellow Belt, it was an obvious and glaring one too :P
<acheronuk> was probably getting mailbombed with MPs at the time :P
<tsimonq2> oh, who would do such a thing? :P XD
<acheronuk> yofel: clivejo for thing like in kdepim W: kalarm: executable-not-elf-or-script etc/xdg/autostart/kalarm.autostart.desktop
<acheronuk> does that just needs it's path correctly in KA lintian-ignore.json so the QA page doesn't orange on it, or still needs a real override, or both, or neither?
<acheronuk> *need it's path correcting
<tsimonq2> yofel, clivejo, acheronuk: loop me in on this too? I'm curious as well :)
<tsimonq2> I need sleep o/
<valorie> sleep!
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: you uploaded a changed build of kdepim, but I see no corresponding change in kubuntu_yakkety_archive git?
<acheronuk> yofel: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdepim-addons/16.04.3-1
<acheronuk> so should our version be a -1ubuntu or a -0ubuntu in light of that?
<acheronuk> ditto with https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libkf5grantleetheme/16.04.3-1
<acheronuk> after synced with debian I mean
<santa_> good morning everyone
<acheronuk> morning santa :)
<mamarley> So it looks like the latest build of kde-spectacle from staging-kdeapplications depends on all of Telepathy (transitively through libkf5purpose).
<santa_> and that's a bad thing?
<santa_> (sorry, no clue about spectacle)
<mamarley> Yeah, I don't particularly want to have to install all of Telepathy (which I don't use).
<acheronuk> mamarley: libkf5purpose-dev was an optional build dep on that, so quite possibly ok to leave out again
<mamarley> acheronuk: That would be my preference, if it matters. :)
<acheronuk> mamarley: If I can evict telepathy from my system, and keep spectacle at the same time, that would be my pref as well. Now that I see the consequence of that.
<mamarley> acheronuk: Thanks!  I'm not trying to complain or be a pest, and I really do appreciate all the work that you guys do. :)
<acheronuk> mamarley: not at all. hugely better for that to be pointed out now :D
<mamarley> :)
<acheronuk> clivejo: NoWorries o_O
<santa_> acheronuk: reagrding the desktop files not executable I would put an override. but I can't say that adding the thing to the .json ignore is wrong
<santa_> tsimonq2: ↑
<santa_> acheronuk: btw the lintian warnings about symbols files injecting dependencies on -bin packages were already overriden by yofel. as I said, that was the correct solution for that
<santa_> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4g8RqFnHz4Q
<soee> i have 2 more drafts for B&B widget
<soee> http://wstaw.org/m/2016/08/14/layout-all.png
<soee> what do you think ?
<santa_> soee: my favourite one is the 3rd because it seems the most complete and nice looking one. but it's just my opinion
<soee> santa_: yes but all 3 are one widget
<soee> thy show content of each tab
<santa_> ah, I see, nevermind
<santa_> soee: looks good to me, in what version of plasma do you expect to provide it?
<soee> not me, kai wants to change it in 5.8 i think
<soee> together with Media widget
<santa_> aha
<soee> 5.8 LTS should be cool release :)
 * ahoneybun wakes up to bug comment about a different product on kdenlive...
<ahoneybun> clivejo: think I should not release that blog post about yakkety?
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<ahoneybun> heyo
<ahoneybun> going to beat soee to it: https://www.kde.org/announcements/kde-frameworks-5.25.0.php
<ahoneybun> lol
<soee> hihi :D
<soee> i'm doing some design changes atm. so  im using http://i.imgur.com/Lkuy0Ql.png
<soee> working on a ultra wide screen is so cool: http://i.imgur.com/isaqwCy.png :)
<ahoneybun> they built it already?
<soee> build what>
<ahoneybun> FW 5.25
<soee> today was some  bigger update but this is dev-unstable
<soee> version, so a lot of updates all the time
<ahoneybun> mm
<ahoneybun> stupid packagekit
<soee> :)
<ahoneybun> I have broken packages
<soee> :o
<soee> on what > YY ?
<ahoneybun> yea
<ahoneybun> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/23055695/
<soee> uhm some version problems
<ahoneybun> mm
 * ahoneybun installs libastro1
<ahoneybun> that did not work
<soee> i am nood when it comes to all this dependencies :)
<soee> you need to ask some ninja
<soee> someone up ?
<soee> need some opinion :D
<blaze> bout what?
<soee> final battery widget redesing
<soee> one moment
<soee> http://wstaw.org/m/2016/08/14/layout-all_4.png
<soee> from a home user point of view, anyone would add something here ?
<ahoneybun> what gens the Power messages? 
<soee> i'm not sure, system somehow generates them
<soee> here is just dummy text except the first one
<ahoneybun> darn can't install any software with my system like this
<ahoneybun> clivejo: can I remove packagekit?
<ahoneybun> valorie: heyo
<blaze> soee: looks good
<blaze> I'd rather improve task manager
<blaze> it's extremely inconvinient for me
<soee> what is wrong with it ?
<ahoneybun> !info packaging-dev
<ubottu> packaging-dev (source: packaging-dev): convenient tools to develop packages. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8 (yakkety), package size 2 kB, installed size 26 kB
<ahoneybun> tsimonq2: added some stuff https://github.com/ahoneybun/kubuntu-manual/blob/master/README.md
<ahoneybun> http://www.aelog.org/kio-gdrive-is-still-alive
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: I *knew* I was missing something...
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: what?
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: re: kdepim and yakkety_archive
<acheronuk> oh right
<acheronuk> I figured that was just an accidental omission
<soee> what is the package name for system language ?
<soee> http://i.imgur.com/gk5z5WA.png
<soee> !info update-apt-xapian-index xenial
<ubottu> Package update-apt-xapian-index does not exist in xenial
<clivejo> ahoneybun: install the packagekit from proposed
<clivejo> that should work
<clivejo> done nothing but sit around and eat, I’m knackered!!
<tsimonq2> let's say there's a native Debian package with version 4
<tsimonq2> I want to make an Ubuntu revision
<tsimonq2> would the correct action be to make the version 4ubuntu1 or 4-1ubuntu1 ?
<clivejo> simon_1.0.0-4 ?
<tsimonq2> !info lxqt-core
<ubottu> lxqt-core (source: lxqt-metapackages): Metapackage for the LXQt core. In component universe, is optional. Version 4 (yakkety), package size 2 kB, installed size 9 kB
<tsimonq2> that ^
<clivejo> simon_1.0.0-4ubuntu1
<tsimonq2> not lxqt-core-4ubuntu1 ?
<tsimonq2> clivejo: I don't know what you're sayinh
<tsimonq2> *saying
<clivejo> this - https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lxqt-metapackages/4 ?
<clivejo> thats weird
<clivejo> lxqt-metapackages (4) unstable; urgency=medium
<tsimonq2> yeah
<tsimonq2> it is weird
<clivejo> santa_: do you know?
<tsimonq2> I don't like Launchpad, it's so slow...
<tsimonq2> that, and why wouldn't the build logs dynamically update like Jenkins?
<tsimonq2> stupid...
<santa_> tsimonq2: I would say it would be 4ubuntu1
<tsimonq2> great, then I win XD
<santa_> but be careful with my advices about ubuntesque stuff
<tsimonq2> alright :P
<tsimonq2> clivejo: I think we have to ask the question... WWYD?
<clivejo> I have no idea!
<clivejo> hes AFK 
<tsimonq2> yofel: WWYD? ^
<santa_> I mean I'm familiar with the packaging tech, but not so much about the ubuntesque bureaucracy, workflows, etc
<santa_> what's WWYD?
<tsimonq2> santa_: What Would Yofel Do?
<santa_> ah
<clivejo> that seems to be named that way in Debian
<tsimonq2> yeah wth?
<clivejo> I thought debian had strict standards!
<tsimonq2> I guess maybe they get away with it because it's a native package
<tsimonq2> santa_: thoughts? ^
<ahoneybun> clivejo: that remove the apt fix
<clivejo> huh?
<ahoneybun> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/23056393/
<clivejo> is that the proposed packagekit?
<santa_> tsimonq2: sorry, I'm a bit confused, which package are you working on?
<ahoneybun> idk I just have staging
<tsimonq2> !info lxqt-core
<ubottu> lxqt-core (source: lxqt-metapackages): Metapackage for the LXQt core. In component universe, is optional. Version 4 (yakkety), package size 2 kB, installed size 9 kB
<tsimonq2> santa_: ^
<clivejo> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lxqt-metapackages/4
<clivejo> ahoneybun: there is a ton of stuff stuck in proposed
<clivejo> and our stuff in PPA's is built using it
<ahoneybun> mm
<santa_> tsimonq2: and what's the problem if you use the version 4ubuntu1?
<clivejo> I wouldnt enabled it directly cause if could kill kittens
<clivejo> santa_: we just trying to figure out the correct version for ubuntu
<tsimonq2> ^
<clivejo> but Ive never seen a package with just an integer version !
<santa_> I would say "4ubuntu1" if you plan to fix something in the package and upload it to ubuntu
<tsimonq2> me neither
<tsimonq2> ok cool santa_ 
<santa_> well, it's a native package
<clivejo> if I was a betting man Id go with santa
<santa_> samke as "our" meta-kde but without the epoch
<santa_> I'm betting here too
<santa_> I wish I can get some time to read about this kind of stuff
<tsimonq2> hmm
<tsimonq2> https://bugs.launchpad.net/lubuntu-next/+bug/1387237
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1387237 in Lubuntu next "lxqt doesn't read the correct settings for multiple XDG_CONFIG_DIRS" [High,Triaged]
<tsimonq2> so there's two ways to solve this
<tsimonq2> work around it by implementing all the code that is in lxqt-common in lubuntu-qt-default-settings (which idk if that's against Debian policy or not) or fix the actual bug at hand
<tsimonq2> anyone have any ideas?
<tsimonq2> I wonder if it would be possible to split lxqt-common into two packages. that way, lxqt-core can still pick up on lxqt-common, and lubuntu-qt-default-settings can conflict on the other package
<tsimonq2> I think that's entirely possible, right?
<tsimonq2> let's see how that works
<yofel> tsimonq2, clivejo, santa_: 4ubuntu1 would be my best bet. native packages are always a bit annoying in that regard
<tsimonq2> yofel: what about the solution I presented above?
<tsimonq2> have an opinion?
<yofel> forking code would not go against the policy, though patching the original one sounds easier. And yes, what you said is certainly possible, but I don't know enough about the package contents to give proper advice about that
 * yofel tried to install lubuntu-qt-desktop earlier and is not quite sure why apt insists on installing sddm-theme-breeze
<tsimonq2> because sddm depends on it 
<tsimonq2> or at least recommends it
<tsimonq2> but we have our own sddm theme
<santa_> yofel: btw are yu aware that they are at least a couple of syncs from debian in proposed? https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2016/08/14/%23kubuntu-devel.html#t08:24
<yofel> yes, and providing an alternative for sddm-theme *should* make apt be happy, but it's not :/
<yofel> santa_: yes I am, needs working out when we upload apps
<santa_> yofel: ok, but do you have a plan or you wll figure it out later?
<yofel> santa_: you can see on the PPA details page on launchpad which packages have a higher version in the archive already. So for all apps packages where that's the case someone has to do a merge
<tsimonq2> yofel: well to make this more clear, lxqt-common stores some files in /etc/xdg and so does lubuntu-qt-default-settings (not uploaded yet, so currently, lubuntu-default-settings). The bug makes it so the default LXQt files are used for certain things before lubuntu-qt-default-settings. I wanted to split out the /etc/xdg files from lxqt-common and make that package a conflict of lubuntu-qt-default-se
<tsimonq2> ttings, so lubuntu-qt-default-settings' settings are the only one installed when using lubuntu-qt-desktop. It's a temporary workaround until the path bug is fixed
<tsimonq2> make sense?
<yofel> makes sense as a workaround
<santa_> yofel: you mean a git merge from master I guess
<yofel> santa_: that would be easiest
<yofel> hm, our konsole packaging is buggy. konsole-kpart should be enough to run yakuake, but there's kpart pieces in 'konsole'
<tsimonq2> yofel: when you have a min, could you please help me debug muon installed via lubutnu-qt-desktop?
<tsimonq2> s/lubutnu-qt-desktop/lubuntu-qt-desktop/
<tsimonq2> it seems like it's missing something...
<clivejo> the muon package manager?
<tsimonq2> well we have muon and muon-discover
<tsimonq2> clivejo: I'd get you the error, but I'm doing a reinstall of that VM
<yofel> just got it running on my netbook, so might as well
<tsimonq2> lubuntu-qt-desktop? :O
<tsimonq2> so try and launch it and you'll hopefully see my error :)
<yofel> using mini.iso and aptitude :P
<tsimonq2> EEEEWWWWW aptitude...
<yofel> well, that allowed me to install lubuntu-qt-desktop without sddm-theme-breeze, as that explodes on plasma.desktop
<tsimonq2> oh
<valorie> tsimonq2: why are you still calling it muon-discover?
<valorie> it is now plasma discover
<tsimonq2> valorie: because that's the package name...
<tsimonq2> bah
<valorie> that's ooooold
<tsimonq2> yofel: can we take this to #lubuntu-devel ?
<clivejo> muon-discover is no more
<tsimonq2> ok
<clivejo> the muon package manage is standalone now
<tsimonq2> yeah we depend on muon and muon-discover, I'm poking Julien (dev lead) now
<clivejo> but surely you should be able the share the same packaging?
<clivejo> do you guys have a seed?
 * tsimonq2 throws http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~lubuntu-dev/ubuntu-seeds/lubuntu.yakkety/view/head:/desktop-qt at clivejo 
<clivejo> that be why
<tsimonq2> hm?
<tsimonq2> clivejo: what needs to be corrected?
<clivejo> muon-discover needs to become plasma-discover to pull in the new version
<tsimonq2> ok, I'll try that in my VM
<tsimonq2> meanwhile, I've given Julien a poke
<clivejo> yeah try it out
<clivejo> its built into the plasma desktop so might want to pull in half of kubuntu!
<tsimonq2> awwwwwwww
<tsimonq2> come on...
<clivejo> try it
<tsimonq2> clivejo: can we move this conversation to #lubuntu-devel ?
<clivejo> I dont know anything about lubuntu :/
<tsimonq2> well this is Lubuntu-related... :P
<clivejo> but I was involved in getting Muon into xenial
<yofel> clivejo: more like you're missing half the conversation
#kubuntu-devel 2017-08-07
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ark build #78: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ark/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ark build #88: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ark/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kstars build #132: FAILURE in 9 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kstars/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kgoldrunner build #20: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kgoldrunner/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akregator build #67: FAILURE in 6 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akregator/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #50: FAILURE in 9 min 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kalzium build #81: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kalzium/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akregator build #153: FAILURE in 9 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akregator/153/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kalzium build #34: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kalzium/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #554: FAILURE in 9 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/554/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_elisa build #76: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_elisa/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ark build #549: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ark/549/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kstars build #290: FAILURE in 6 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kstars/290/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_cantor build #343: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_cantor/343/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalzium build #246: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalzium/246/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #192: FAILURE in 7 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/192/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kwin build #86: UNSTABLE in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kwin/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akregator build #197: FAILURE in 6 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akregator/197/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_cantor build #63: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_cantor/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ark build #231: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ark/231/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalzium build #183: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalzium/183/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #51: STILL FAILING in 6 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akregator build #68: STILL FAILING in 6 min 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akregator/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmix build #39: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmix/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kubrick build #32: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kubrick/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ffmpegthumbs build #54: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ffmpegthumbs/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_picmi build #48: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_picmi/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kimagemapeditor build #55: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kimagemapeditor/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_killbots build #62: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_killbots/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ksnakeduel build #28: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ksnakeduel/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ksirk build #56: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ksirk/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_lskat build #34: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_lskat/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_granatier build #45: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_granatier/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmix build #14: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmix/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kaccounts-providers build #52: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kaccounts-providers/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_breeze-grub build #27: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_breeze-grub/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kfilereplace build #59: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kfilereplace/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ksudoku build #42: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ksudoku/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kidentitymanagement build #43: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kidentitymanagement/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ksirk build #43: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ksirk/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kget build #48: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kget/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_jovie build #41: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_jovie/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kfourinline build #44: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kfourinline/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kqtquickcharts build #40: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kqtquickcharts/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_audiocd-kio build #43: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_audiocd-kio/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kppp build #41: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kppp/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kgpg build #42: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kgpg/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_bomber build #52: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_bomber/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libkleo build #58: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libkleo/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libkdepim build #44: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libkdepim/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kbreakout build #43: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kbreakout/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kgoldrunner build #21: STILL FAILING in 9 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kgoldrunner/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktp-filetransfer-handler build #47: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktp-filetransfer-handler/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-sdk build #100: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-sdk/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akregator build #154: STILL FAILING in 9 min 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akregator/154/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kimagemapeditor build #39: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kimagemapeditor/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_elisa build #81: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_elisa/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkdeedu build #134: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkdeedu/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ktp-contact-runner build #52: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ktp-contact-runner/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kfilereplace build #50: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kfilereplace/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_konquest build #59: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_konquest/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libkdeedu build #62: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libkdeedu/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_dolphin-plugins build #41: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_dolphin-plugins/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kapidox build #97: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kapidox/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #555: STILL FAILING in 4 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/555/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #193: STILL FAILING in 3 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/193/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kstars build #133: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kstars/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kstars build #291: STILL FAILING in 7 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kstars/291/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akregator build #198: STILL FAILING in 8 min 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akregator/198/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kopete build #224: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kopete/224/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdev-php build #125: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdev-php/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_krusader build #69: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_krusader/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akregator build #69: STILL FAILING in 6 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akregator/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_messagelib build #321: FAILURE in 7 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_messagelib/321/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akregator build #70: STILL FAILING in 7 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akregator/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_messagelib build #322: STILL FAILING in 7 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_messagelib/322/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_messagelib build #103: FAILURE in 4 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_messagelib/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_messagelib build #104: STILL FAILING in 4 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_messagelib/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_messagelib build #113: FAILURE in 6 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_messagelib/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_messagelib build #114: STILL FAILING in 6 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_messagelib/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_messagelib build #314: FAILURE in 7 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_messagelib/314/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_messagelib build #315: STILL FAILING in 5 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_messagelib/315/
<valorie> hmmm, I just got a notification that I'm using an "old version of chrome"
<valorie> !info chrome
<ubottu> Package chrome does not exist in artful
<valorie> !info chrome-browser
<ubottu> Package chrome-browser does not exist in artful
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #52: STILL FAILING in 7 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #53: ABORTED in 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akregator build #71: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akregator/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kstars build #63: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kstars/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kstars build #54: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kstars/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #556: NOW UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/556/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kstars build #134: NOW UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kstars/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1690: SUCCESS in 1 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1690/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1690: SUCCESS in 1 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1690/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1690: SUCCESS in 3 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1690/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1690: SUCCESS in 4 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1690/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #54: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kstars build #292: NOW UNSTABLE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kstars/292/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kstars build #49: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kstars/49/
<gsilvapt> valorie, I think Chrome's repo is private and maintained by Google: https://www.google.com/linuxrepositories/
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> doko: libindi uploaded
<gsilvapt> valorie: Furthermore, if you're having the PPA issue, there's an explanation in that page how to fix it ;) 
<blaze> something happened with the font rendering after my upgrade to AA, not sure what exactly :)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1691: SUCCESS in 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1691/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1691: SUCCESS in 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1691/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1691: SUCCESS in 3 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1691/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1691: SUCCESS in 4 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1691/
<valorie> gsilvapt: thanks!
<valorie> btw I did find a different page and dl from there
<valorie> but have added key now
<IrcsomeBot> <gsilvapt> It worked for me recently. I had issues more than once but the first fix I tried just involved uninstalling and installing but that didn't work for long
<bennii> hi
<bennii> why there are only changelog and copyright files in the packages libnetfilter-queue1 and libnetfilter-queue-dev? (16.04)
<acheronuk> replied in #kubuntu
<valorie> btw in #kde last night, someone was saying that kubuntu-desktop is not pulling in all necessary dependencies
<valorie> as an example, he said "valorie: The kscreen package, for one thing. There have been people on this channel who complain about missing sections in the settings thingy, and it turned out they didn't have kscreen installed."
<valorie> imo kscreen is no longer necessary, but could it have been removed somehow from the LTS meta-package?
<valorie> also: I think we really need to deep-six kde-telepathy
<valorie> two questions yesterday about setup no working
<acheronuk> may have to test kubuntu-desktop when I have a VM spare, but not heard of that
<acheronuk> kscreen is still a recommends, so should be installed by default
<valorie> ok, good
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #924: FIXED in 6 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/924/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_progenitor build #904: FIXED in 6 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_progenitor/904/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #194: STILL FAILING in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/194/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ruqola build #11: UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ruqola/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_messagelib build #316: STILL FAILING in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_messagelib/316/
<valorie> when someone is awake and able - from #ubuntu-release: 16:34] ‎<‎doko‎>‎ tsimonq2: could you or some other kubuntu guy look at calligra? last package blocking the gsl transition
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_elisa build #76: STILL UNSTABLE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_elisa/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdevelop build #228: FAILURE in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdevelop/228/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdevplatform build #292: FAILURE in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdevplatform/292/
#kubuntu-devel 2017-08-08
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kstars build #135: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kstars/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdevplatform build #79: FAILURE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdevplatform/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_messagelib build #105: STILL FAILING in 3 hr 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_messagelib/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kde-gtk-config build #100: FAILURE in 6 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kde-gtk-config/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kwin build #80: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kwin/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_granatier build #27: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_granatier/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kleopatra build #33: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kleopatra/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_step build #24: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_step/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_bovo build #28: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_bovo/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kalzium build #35: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kalzium/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kruler build #27: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kruler/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_discover build #77: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_discover/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_filelight build #40: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_filelight/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_audiocd-kio build #27: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_audiocd-kio/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kompare build #34: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kompare/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kteatime build #38: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kteatime/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kcachegrind build #35: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kcachegrind/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_juk build #25: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_juk/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_libkgapi build #44: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_libkgapi/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdf build #33: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdf/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kcalutils build #71: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kcalutils/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kiten build #26: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kiten/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdesdk-kioslaves build #36: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdesdk-kioslaves/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kde-cli-tools build #34: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kde-cli-tools/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_cervisia build #38: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_cervisia/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kwordquiz build #28: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kwordquiz/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ktp-call-ui build #28: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ktp-call-ui/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kjumpingcube build #28: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kjumpingcube/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdevelop build #79: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdevelop/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ktp-text-ui build #33: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ktp-text-ui/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ktp-send-file build #30: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ktp-send-file/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_khangman build #28: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_khangman/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_systemsettings build #37: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_systemsettings/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kmines build #43: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kmines/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_picmi build #34: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_picmi/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kleopatra build #59: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kleopatra/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_juk build #54: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_juk/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmime build #48: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmime/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdecoration build #30: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdecoration/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ktp-accounts-kcm build #34: FAILURE in 4 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ktp-accounts-kcm/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ktp-kded-module build #36: FAILURE in 4 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ktp-kded-module/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_katomic build #27: FAILURE in 4 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_katomic/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kblackbox build #41: FAILURE in 4 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kblackbox/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_artikulate build #39: FAILURE in 4 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_artikulate/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kfloppy build #48: FAILURE in 4 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kfloppy/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kbounce build #30: FAILURE in 4 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kbounce/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kolourpaint build #60: FAILURE in 4 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kolourpaint/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kmahjongg build #45: FAILURE in 4 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kmahjongg/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kblog build #51: FAILURE in 2 hr 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kblog/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kalzium build #82: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kalzium/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ark build #89: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ark/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ark build #79: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ark/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmail build #309: FAILURE in 6 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmail/309/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdevplatform build #85: FAILURE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdevplatform/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_cantor build #64: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_cantor/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdevplatform build #75: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdevplatform/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_elisa build #82: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_elisa/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalzium build #184: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalzium/184/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ark build #232: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ark/232/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_cantor build #344: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_cantor/344/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ark build #550: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ark/550/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kstars build #293: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kstars/293/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_calligra build #253: FAILURE in 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_calligra/253/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalzium build #247: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalzium/247/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kwin build #87: FIXED in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kwin/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_messagelib build #317: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_messagelib/317/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #195: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/195/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdevelop build #229: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdevelop/229/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kde-gtk-config build #101: STILL FAILING in 9 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kde-gtk-config/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_messagelib build #106: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_messagelib/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kblog build #51: FAILURE in 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kblog/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdevplatform build #293: STILL FAILING in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdevplatform/293/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdevplatform build #80: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdevplatform/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmail build #310: STILL FAILING in 6 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmail/310/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdf build #34: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdf/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_discover build #78: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_discover/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_bovo build #29: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_bovo/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_step build #25: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_step/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_libkgapi build #45: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_libkgapi/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kalzium build #36: NOW UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kalzium/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_systemsettings build #38: FIXED in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_systemsettings/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdesdk-kioslaves build #37: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdesdk-kioslaves/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_juk build #26: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_juk/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_cervisia build #39: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_cervisia/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kleopatra build #34: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kleopatra/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_filelight build #41: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_filelight/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kde-cli-tools build #35: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kde-cli-tools/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdecoration build #31: FIXED in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdecoration/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kteatime build #39: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kteatime/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kcalutils build #72: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kcalutils/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kompare build #35: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kompare/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kcachegrind build #36: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kcachegrind/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_granatier build #28: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_granatier/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kmines build #44: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kmines/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kruler build #28: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kruler/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kiten build #27: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kiten/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_audiocd-kio build #28: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_audiocd-kio/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_khangman build #29: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_khangman/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_juk build #55: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_juk/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdevelop build #80: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdevelop/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ktp-kded-module build #37: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ktp-kded-module/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_katomic build #28: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_katomic/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ktp-send-file build #31: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ktp-send-file/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ktp-call-ui build #29: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ktp-call-ui/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmime build #49: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmime/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kjumpingcube build #29: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kjumpingcube/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ktp-text-ui build #34: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ktp-text-ui/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_picmi build #35: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_picmi/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons build #283: FAILURE in 9 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons/283/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libksieve build #79: FAILURE in 9 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libksieve/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_grantlee-editor build #51: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_grantlee-editor/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kblog build #52: STILL FAILING in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kblog/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_akonadi-import-wizard build #74: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_akonadi-import-wizard/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdevelop build #235: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdevelop/235/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_mailcommon build #63: FAILURE in 8 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_mailcommon/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_akregator build #58: FAILURE in 9 min 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_akregator/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kleopatra build #60: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kleopatra/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kblog build #52: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kblog/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kblackbox build #42: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kblackbox/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ktp-accounts-kcm build #35: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ktp-accounts-kcm/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kwordquiz build #29: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kwordquiz/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kmahjongg build #46: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kmahjongg/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kbounce build #31: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kbounce/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_artikulate build #40: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_artikulate/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_grantlee-editor build #52: STILL FAILING in 4 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_grantlee-editor/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdevplatform build #86: STILL FAILING in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdevplatform/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons build #284: STILL FAILING in 9 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons/284/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_blogilo build #92: FAILURE in 8 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_blogilo/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdevplatform build #76: STILL FAILING in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdevplatform/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libksieve build #80: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libksieve/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kolourpaint build #61: FIXED in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kolourpaint/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kfloppy build #49: FIXED in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kfloppy/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdevelop build #236: STILL FAILING in 9 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdevelop/236/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdevplatform build #91: FAILURE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdevplatform/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadiconsole build #43: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadiconsole/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libksieve build #218: FAILURE in 8 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libksieve/218/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akregator build #62: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akregator/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-addons build #129: FAILURE in 5 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-addons/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_mailcommon build #64: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_mailcommon/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_grantlee-editor build #61: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_grantlee-editor/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kwin build #81: FIXED in 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kwin/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_akregator build #59: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_akregator/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_akonadi-import-wizard build #75: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_akonadi-import-wizard/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_blogilo build #93: STILL FAILING in 8 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_blogilo/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadiconsole build #44: STILL FAILING in 4 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadiconsole/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi-import-wizard build #73: FAILURE in 7 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi-import-wizard/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdevelop build #85: FAILURE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdevelop/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akregator build #63: STILL FAILING in 4 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akregator/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libksieve build #219: STILL FAILING in 4 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libksieve/219/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_grantlee-editor build #62: STILL FAILING in 6 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_grantlee-editor/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdevplatform build #239: FAILURE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdevplatform/239/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_akonadiconsole build #45: FAILURE in 5 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_akonadiconsole/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmail build #110: FAILURE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmail/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdepim-addons build #62: FAILURE in 6 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdepim-addons/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-addons build #130: STILL FAILING in 9 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-addons/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kmail build #100: FAILURE in 8 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kmail/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmail build #73: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmail/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi-import-wizard build #74: STILL FAILING in 4 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi-import-wizard/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_akonadiconsole build #46: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_akonadiconsole/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdepim-addons build #63: STILL FAILING in 3 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdepim-addons/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmail build #111: STILL FAILING in 5 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmail/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_messagelib build #323: STILL FAILING in 5 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_messagelib/323/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kmail build #101: STILL FAILING in 4 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kmail/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdevelop build #86: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdevelop/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmail build #74: STILL FAILING in 6 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmail/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdevplatform build #240: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdevplatform/240/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdevplatform build #92: STILL FAILING in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdevplatform/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_messagelib build #324: STILL FAILING in 9 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_messagelib/324/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_plasma-workspace build #92: FAILURE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_plasma-workspace/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_mailcommon build #105: FAILURE in 6 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_mailcommon/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_mailcommon build #106: STILL FAILING in 5 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_mailcommon/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_plasma-workspace build #93: STILL FAILING in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_plasma-workspace/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace build #308: FAILURE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace/308/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace build #309: STILL FAILING in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace/309/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-workspace build #104: FAILURE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-workspace/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-workspace build #105: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-workspace/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-workspace build #113: FAILURE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-workspace/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kde-gtk-config build #102: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kde-gtk-config/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-workspace build #106: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-workspace/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-workspace build #114: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-workspace/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kdevplatform build #324: FAILURE in 8.4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kdevplatform/324/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons build #343: FAILURE in 5 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons/343/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmail build #263: FAILURE in 7 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmail/263/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kdevplatform build #325: FIXED in 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kdevplatform/325/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libksieve build #81: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libksieve/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons build #344: STILL FAILING in 4 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons/344/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmail build #264: STILL FAILING in 5 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmail/264/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdevplatform build #294: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdevplatform/294/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdevplatform build #81: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdevplatform/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdevplatform build #241: STILL FAILING in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdevplatform/241/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdevplatform build #93: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdevplatform/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdevplatform build #87: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdevplatform/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-addons build #131: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-addons/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdevplatform build #82: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdevplatform/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdevplatform build #295: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdevplatform/295/
<blaze> wow dpkg-buildpackage went crazy, now it needs build deps even for source builds
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdevplatform build #242: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdevplatform/242/
<acheronuk> yes, it's silly needing the -d all the time, or having to alias that into the command
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_plasma-workspace build #94: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_plasma-workspace/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdevplatform build #77: FIXED in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdevplatform/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace build #310: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace/310/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdevplatform build #296: FIXED in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdevplatform/296/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdevplatform build #83: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdevplatform/83/
<travis-ci> ahoneybun/kubuntu-manual#54 (kubuntu-16.04-LTS - e7ee43c : Aaron Honeycutt): The build passed.
<travis-ci> Change view : https://github.com/ahoneybun/kubuntu-manual/compare/de88b17e704fae63d841ab8b6d3b6998f574adc3...e7ee43c84f3b18be621d694886ee5d6c7876962a
<travis-ci> Build details : https://travis-ci.org/ahoneybun/kubuntu-manual/builds/262214602
<travis-ci> ahoneybun/kubuntu-manual#55 (master - f1aef0e : Aaron Honeycutt): The build passed.
<travis-ci> Change view : https://github.com/ahoneybun/kubuntu-manual/compare/8bc851c74c118e1cae6b0f027f8d00d7da277b66...f1aef0eb5c76b345ed8332949705386ec6d45b94
<travis-ci> Build details : https://travis-ci.org/ahoneybun/kubuntu-manual/builds/262214616
<BluesKaj> howdy all
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdevplatform build #243: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdevplatform/243/
<tsimonq2> blaze: Hey there!
<tsimonq2> blaze: Could you please take a look at this bug report? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1510731
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1510731 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Can't use crypto in manual disk setup Kubuntu 15.10" [High,Confirmed]
<blaze> tsimonq2: it looks like the assert is failing https://launchpadlibrarian.net/223251069/UbiquityDebug.txt
<blaze> someone should check why the value is different
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1692: SUCCESS in 1 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1692/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1692: SUCCESS in 1 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1692/
<blaze> maybe there's some similar code for the gtk frontend
<tsimonq2> blaze: That's why I pinged you ;)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1692: SUCCESS in 3 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1692/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1692: SUCCESS in 4 min 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1692/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdevelop build #87: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdevelop/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kblog build #53: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kblog/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmail build #112: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmail/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdevelop build #88: STILL FAILING in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdevelop/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1693: SUCCESS in 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1693/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1693: SUCCESS in 1 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1693/
<KurousagiMK2> good evening, Plasma Workspace on Kubuntu CI Unstable broken now (No shadows and Task Manager does not work)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1693: SUCCESS in 3 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1693/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1693: SUCCESS in 4 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1693/
<acheronuk> clivejo: ? ^^
<blaze> i'd love to have an option disabling shadows forever :p
<KurousagiMK2> shadows off http://i.imgur.com/EiQ9v3F.png and on http://i.imgur.com/lOIz9Ga.png without them is not very good IMHO
<acheronuk> same in my VM. I guess a fix needed upstream
<KurousagiMK2> latest from git work...
<acheronuk> KurousagiMK2: which package?
<KurousagiMK2> https://cgit.kde.org/plasma-workspace.git
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-workspace build #115: FAILURE in 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-workspace/115/
 * acheronuk rolls eyes
<acheronuk> have to update a patch
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-workspace build #116: STILL FAILING in 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-workspace/116/
<acheronuk> KurousagiMK2: latest revision building
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-workspace build #117: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-workspace/117/
<acheronuk> KurousagiMK2: shadows are back for me
<KurousagiMK2> me too :)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kcalutils build #733: FAILURE in 6.4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kcalutils/733/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_calendarsupport build #360: FAILURE in 4.9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_calendarsupport/360/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_messagelib build #419: FAILURE in 6.5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_messagelib/419/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_libkleo build #364: FAILURE in 4.7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_libkleo/364/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_mailcommon build #380: FAILURE in 4.4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_mailcommon/380/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_libkface build #17: STILL FAILING in 5 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_libkface/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkface build #203: STILL FAILING in 5 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkface/203/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkface build #205: STILL FAILING in 5 min 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkface/205/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libkface build #35: STILL FAILING in 6 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libkface/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_messagelib build #115: STILL FAILING in 8 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_messagelib/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_messagelib build #318: STILL FAILING in 9 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_messagelib/318/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_messagelib build #325: STILL FAILING in 9 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_messagelib/325/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_calendarsupport build #361: FIXED in 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_calendarsupport/361/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkface build #206: STILL FAILING in 2 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkface/206/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kblog build #53: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kblog/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_messagelib build #420: FIXED in 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_messagelib/420/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_calendarsupport build #57: FAILURE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_calendarsupport/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_calligra build #254: FIXED in 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_calligra/254/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_calligra build #35: FAILURE in 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_calligra/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kcalutils build #734: FIXED in 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kcalutils/734/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_calligra build #36: STILL FAILING in 1 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_calligra/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_libkleo build #365: FIXED in 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_libkleo/365/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_mailcommon build #381: FIXED in 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_mailcommon/381/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_calligra build #180: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_calligra/180/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_calligra build #157: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_calligra/157/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_calligra build #20: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_calligra/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_calligra build #58: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_calligra/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_calligra build #43: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_calligra/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_messagelib build #125: FAILURE in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_messagelib/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_calligra build #44: STILL FAILING in 2 min 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_calligra/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_calligra build #181: STILL FAILING in 3 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_calligra/181/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_calligra build #158: STILL FAILING in 6 min 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_calligra/158/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_calligra build #59: STILL FAILING in 7 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_calligra/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_calligra build #21: STILL FAILING in 7 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_calligra/21/
 * clivejo wonders why LP is reporting build errors
<acheronuk> what errors?
<clivejo> [Kubuntu-ppa] [Build #13218974] armhf build of libkf5mailcommon 4:17.04.3-0ubuntu1~ubuntu17.10~ppa4 in ubuntu artful RELEASE [~kubuntu-ppa/ubuntu/staging-kdeapplications]
<clivejo> apparently you are to blame :P
<acheronuk> I rebuilt apps in staging against GCC7 now that is the default
<clivejo> not going very well?
<clivejo> 61 emails :/
<clivejo> mostly arm
<acheronuk> it's fine. just took a while, and a rebuild of QtWebEngine in -proposed caused issues
<clivejo> ah
<acheronuk> armhf took over 4hrs to build!
<clivejo> what? did it fall asleep mid build?
<acheronuk> no, some armhf builders are just that slow
<valorie> acheronuk: did you get that calligra stuff sorted last night?
<acheronuk> valorie: I fixed the build, yes
<acheronuk> other stuff is still holding it back, but that's not our issue
<valorie> thanks!
<valorie> the release team is really scrambling this cycle
<acheronuk> there's a lot of transitions now debian is moving again!
<tsimonq2> valorie: We've had three large transitions (about to be 4) in the past three weeks.
<tsimonq2> I was gonna say :P
<valorie> I think this is often the way it is in the cycle-before-LTS
<clivejo> kirigami is part of frameworks now, from 5.37?
<acheronuk> this is helpful: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ka/+bug/1709206
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1709206 in Kubuntu Automation "retry builds fails with new python-pygraphviz and LP-lib against python 3.6" [Undecided,New]
<acheronuk> clivejo: looks likely
<clivejo> which version?!
<clivejo> 2?
<acheronuk> master was traving v2, so I assune so
<acheronuk> *tacking
<acheronuk> oh FFS!
<acheronuk> *tracking
<acheronuk> lol
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: *assume
<tsimonq2> :P
 * acheronuk rolls ayes
<clivejo> see you get your m's and n's mixed up too!
<tsimonq2> acheronuk, clivejo: Anyone wanna fix a critical level KDE PIM CVE or am I doing it in a bit? :P
<clivejo> thats your job
 * clivejo pokes acheronuk, you got a link to when he made that statement?
 * acheronuk is too lazy to grep the logs
<tsimonq2> Fine :P
<tsimonq2> But I'm already working on a VLC CVE and a menu-cache CVE! :P
<tsimonq2> So it'll be after I publish UWN later
<acheronuk> if it's kmail, I have a hard job caring. bad, I know 
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: Yep, kmail
<clivejo> ah *beep* *beeping* *beep* *beep*
<clivejo> Errors were encountered while processing:
<clivejo>  /tmp/apt-dpkg-install-3cNeeq/225-libkpimimportwizard5_17.07.70+p17.10+git20170808.0507-0_amd64.deb
<acheronuk> O.o
<acheronuk> never had that on my VM
<tsimonq2> acheronuk, clivejo: The Launchpad amd64/i386 build queues are MASSIVE. If it's still this bad in two hours, I'd say disable the nightly for tonight.
<tsimonq2> And the build queue hoggers are private builds, so they have priority over everything else...
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: already have. in case I forget
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: Ok, excellent.
<acheronuk> can trigger it manually if it all gets better, but doubt it somehow
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_libkface build #18: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_libkface/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkface build #204: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkface/204/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libkface build #36: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libkface/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_messagelib build #116: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_messagelib/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_messagelib build #319: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_messagelib/319/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_messagelib build #326: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_messagelib/326/
 * clivejo kicks LP
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_calendarsupport build #47: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_calendarsupport/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_calendarsupport build #58: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_calendarsupport/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_calendarsupport build #40: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_calendarsupport/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_messagelib build #107: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_messagelib/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_messagelib build #74: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_messagelib/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_calendarsupport build #147: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_calendarsupport/147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_calendarsupport build #181: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_calendarsupport/181/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_calendarsupport build #58: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_calendarsupport/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_messagelib build #126: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_messagelib/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdevelop build #89: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdevelop/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdevelop build #90: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdevelop/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_calendarsupport build #148: FIXED in 2 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_calendarsupport/148/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_calendarsupport build #59: FIXED in 2 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_calendarsupport/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_messagelib build #127: FIXED in 1 hr 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_messagelib/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_calendarsupport build #182: FIXED in 2 hr 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_calendarsupport/182/
#kubuntu-devel 2017-08-09
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_calendarsupport build #48: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_calendarsupport/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_calendarsupport build #59: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_calendarsupport/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_calendarsupport build #41: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_calendarsupport/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_messagelib build #108: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_messagelib/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_messagelib build #75: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_messagelib/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_calligra build #45: STILL FAILING in 4 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_calligra/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_calligra build #60: STILL FAILING in 2 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_calligra/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdevelop build #91: STILL FAILING in 6 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdevelop/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_calligra build #46: STILL FAILING in 2 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_calligra/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_calendarsupport build #42: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_calendarsupport/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_calligra build #61: STILL FAILING in 4 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_calligra/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdevelop build #92: STILL FAILING in 4 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdevelop/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_messagelib build #76: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_messagelib/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_calligra build #47: STILL FAILING in 2 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_calligra/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_calligra build #48: STILL FAILING in 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_calligra/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_calligra build #49: STILL FAILING in 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_calligra/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_calligra build #182: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_calligra/182/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_calligra build #159: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_calligra/159/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_calligra build #37: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_calligra/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_calligra build #62: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_calligra/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ruqola build #12: FAILURE in 4 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ruqola/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ruqola build #13: ABORTED in 1 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ruqola/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ruqola build #14: STILL FAILING in 5 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ruqola/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdevelop build #230: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdevelop/230/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdevelop build #237: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdevelop/237/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ruqola build #15: STILL FAILING in 9 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ruqola/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_calligra build #22: FIXED in 1 hr 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_calligra/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_calligra build #38: FIXED in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_calligra/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdevelop build #93: STILL FAILING in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdevelop/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdevelop build #231: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdevelop/231/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ruqola build #16: NOW UNSTABLE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ruqola/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_calligra build #50: FIXED in 1 hr 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_calligra/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdevelop build #238: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdevelop/238/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_calligra build #183: FIXED in 1 hr 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_calligra/183/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_calligra build #160: FIXED in 1 hr 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_calligra/160/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdevelop build #94: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdevelop/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_calligra build #63: FIXED in 1 hr 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_calligra/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1694: SUCCESS in 1 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1694/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1694: SUCCESS in 1 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1694/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1694: SUCCESS in 3 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1694/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1694: SUCCESS in 4 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1694/
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> Qt 5.9 seems to be in -proposed 😁
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @acheronuk, I can confirm :D
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @acheronuk, So many failing KDE autopkgtests /o\
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @tsimonq2, Not surprised!
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @acheronuk, Be ready to fix them!
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @tsimonq2, may have to wait until tommorow. but I expect a round of retries would be best 1st anyway
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @acheronuk, ok
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1695: SUCCESS in 1 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1695/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1695: SUCCESS in 1 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1695/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1695: SUCCESS in 3 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1695/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1695: SUCCESS in 4 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1695/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_calendarsupport build #362: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_calendarsupport/362/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #925: UNSTABLE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/925/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_progenitor build #905: UNSTABLE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_progenitor/905/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akregator build #64: STILL FAILING in 1 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akregator/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akregator build #199: STILL FAILING in 2 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akregator/199/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmail build #311: STILL FAILING in 8 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmail/311/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmail build #265: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmail/265/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akregator build #155: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akregator/155/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kgoldrunner build #167: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kgoldrunner/167/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akregator build #72: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akregator/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdevelop build #232: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdevelop/232/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_elisa build #77: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_elisa/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ruqola build #17: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ruqola/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdepim-addons build #73: FAILURE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdepim-addons/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_messagelib build #109: STILL FAILING in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_messagelib/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kstars build #136: STILL UNSTABLE in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kstars/136/
#kubuntu-devel 2017-08-10
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons build #345: FIXED in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons/345/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons build #285: FIXED in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons/285/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdevelop build #239: STILL FAILING in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdevelop/239/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ark build #55: STILL UNSTABLE in 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ark/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kstars build #55: STILL UNSTABLE in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kstars/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdb build #86: FAILURE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdb/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #557: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/557/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ark build #80: STILL UNSTABLE in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ark/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_cantor build #65: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_cantor/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_cantor build #44: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_cantor/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kalzium build #83: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kalzium/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_elisa build #77: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_elisa/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ark build #90: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ark/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kaddressbook build #61: FAILURE in 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kaddressbook/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_blogilo build #67: FAILURE in 7 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_blogilo/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ark build #71: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ark/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kgoldrunner build #22: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kgoldrunner/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kexi build #131: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kexi/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kstars build #64: STILL UNSTABLE in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kstars/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_cantor build #56: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_cantor/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kio-extras build #66: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kio-extras/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kstars build #50: STILL UNSTABLE in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kstars/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kstars build #294: STILL UNSTABLE in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kstars/294/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalzium build #185: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalzium/185/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ark build #551: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ark/551/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdev-php build #127: FAILURE in 4 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdev-php/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdev-php build #154: FAILURE in 5 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdev-php/154/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_cantor build #345: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_cantor/345/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ark build #233: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ark/233/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akregator build #156: STILL FAILING in 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akregator/156/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akregator build #73: STILL FAILING in 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akregator/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akregator build #65: STILL FAILING in 3 min 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akregator/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akregator build #200: STILL FAILING in 4 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akregator/200/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmail build #266: STILL FAILING in 6 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmail/266/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdepim-addons build #74: STILL FAILING in 6 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdepim-addons/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kgoldrunner build #168: STILL FAILING in 8 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kgoldrunner/168/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmail build #312: STILL FAILING in 9 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmail/312/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_messagelib build #110: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_messagelib/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalzium build #248: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalzium/248/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #185: FAILURE in 7 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/185/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdevelop build #233: STILL FAILING in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdevelop/233/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_blogilo build #68: STILL FAILING in 6 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_blogilo/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #177: FAILURE in 9 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/177/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdev-php build #60: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdev-php/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kgoldrunner build #23: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kgoldrunner/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_elisa build #83: STILL UNSTABLE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_elisa/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_akregator build #60: STILL FAILING in 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_akregator/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdev-python build #52: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdev-python/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kexi build #132: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kexi/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdev-php build #128: STILL FAILING in 6 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdev-php/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdev-php build #155: STILL FAILING in 6 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdev-php/155/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #87: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_akregator build #61: STILL FAILING in 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_akregator/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdevelop build #240: STILL FAILING in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdevelop/240/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #186: STILL FAILING in 7 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/186/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdevelop build #95: STILL FAILING in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdevelop/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #178: STILL FAILING in 8 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/178/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdev-php build #61: STILL FAILING in 6 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdev-php/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kaddressbook build #62: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kaddressbook/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdev-python build #53: STILL FAILING in 7 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdev-python/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdb build #87: STILL FAILING in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdb/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_messagelib build #327: STILL FAILING in 8 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_messagelib/327/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #88: STILL FAILING in 9 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_messagelib build #320: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_messagelib/320/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libksieve build #220: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libksieve/220/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_messagelib build #328: STILL FAILING in 9 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_messagelib/328/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_messagelib build #321: STILL FAILING in 8 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_messagelib/321/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdevelop build #96: STILL FAILING in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdevelop/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_messagelib build #117: STILL FAILING in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_messagelib/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_mailcommon build #107: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_mailcommon/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_messagelib build #118: STILL FAILING in 5 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_messagelib/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_mailcommon build #108: STILL FAILING in 5 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_mailcommon/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_mailcommon build #65: STILL FAILING in 5 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_mailcommon/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_mailcommon build #66: STILL FAILING in 4 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_mailcommon/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_pimcommon build #76: FAILURE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_pimcommon/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kwin build #88: UNSTABLE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kwin/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_pimcommon build #77: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_pimcommon/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmail build #113: FAILURE in 8 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmail/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akregator build #67: FAILURE in 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akregator/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmail build #114: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmail/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akregator build #68: STILL FAILING in 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akregator/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_messagelib build #111: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_messagelib/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_messagelib build #112: STILL FAILING in 9 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_messagelib/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_messagelib build #119: STILL FAILING in 8 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_messagelib/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_messagelib build #120: STILL FAILING in 6 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_messagelib/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_mailcommon build #207: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_mailcommon/207/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_mailcommon build #208: STILL FAILING in 9 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_mailcommon/208/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_messagelib build #322: STILL FAILING in 6 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_messagelib/322/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_sonnet build #63: FAILURE in 5 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_sonnet/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_messagelib build #323: STILL FAILING in 4 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_messagelib/323/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_sonnet build #64: STILL FAILING in 6 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_sonnet/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_extra-cmake-modules build #230: UNSTABLE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_extra-cmake-modules/230/
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25282465/ <--- proceed to remove the package ?
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> or remain kept back 1st?
<acheronuk> I would do nothing until can work out what the issue is
<ejat> anyone looking into it ? 
<ejat> or just doing normal upgrade will do ? http://paste.ubuntu.com/25282501/
<acheronuk> ejat: can you paste the output of 'apt-get dist-upgrade -uV'
<ejat> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25282518/
<acheronuk> ejat: oh. you have the apps staging ppa? I'm doing rebuilds in there against Qt 5.9 and GCC 7, so it may be broken for a bit
<ejat> should i disable the apps staging ppa 1st ? 
<acheronuk> I would for now
<ejat> okie thanks @acheronuk
<ejat> do advise when everything back okay after the rebuild :) 
<acheronuk> not sure, as I'm building against Qt 5.9 -proposed. so it's possible some things may pick up versioned dependencies on that
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> noted
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_mailcommon build #43: FAILURE in 4 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_mailcommon/43/
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_mailcommon build #44: STILL FAILING in 6 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_mailcommon/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_messagelib build #78: FAILURE in 6 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_messagelib/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libkdepim build #66: FAILURE in 9 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libkdepim/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_messagelib build #79: STILL FAILING in 6 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_messagelib/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libkdepim build #67: STILL FAILING in 7 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libkdepim/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_messagelib build #329: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_messagelib/329/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_sonnet build #65: NOW UNSTABLE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_sonnet/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_messagelib build #330: STILL FAILING in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_messagelib/330/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_sonnet build #82: UNSTABLE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_sonnet/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_messagelib build #128: FAILURE in 5 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_messagelib/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_extra-cmake-modules build #568: UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_extra-cmake-modules/568/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_messagelib build #129: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_messagelib/129/
<KurousagiMK2> good day, Kubuntu CI Unstable title bar text does not change (example Gwenview opens the image --> press "Go to next image" --> title bar text left from the previous image), someone else has this problem?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_sonnet build #405: UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_sonnet/405/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_extra-cmake-modules build #74: UNSTABLE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_extra-cmake-modules/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1696: SUCCESS in 1 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1696/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1696: SUCCESS in 1 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1696/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1696: SUCCESS in 5 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1696/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1696: SUCCESS in 6 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1696/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1697: SUCCESS in 1 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1697/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1697: SUCCESS in 1 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1697/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1697: SUCCESS in 4 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1697/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1697: SUCCESS in 4 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1697/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdevelop build #234: STILL FAILING in 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdevelop/234/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdevelop build #97: STILL FAILING in 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdevelop/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdevelop build #241: STILL FAILING in 1 min 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdevelop/241/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdevelop build #98: STILL FAILING in 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdevelop/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdevelop build #235: STILL FAILING in 2 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdevelop/235/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdevelop build #99: STILL FAILING in 4 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdevelop/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdevelop build #100: STILL FAILING in 4 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdevelop/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdevelop build #242: STILL FAILING in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdevelop/242/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdevelop build #236: STILL FAILING in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdevelop/236/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdevelop build #237: STILL FAILING in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdevelop/237/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_sonnet build #66: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_sonnet/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_sonnet build #406: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_sonnet/406/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_sonnet build #83: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_sonnet/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ruqola build #18: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ruqola/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #62 for job mgmt_pause_integration (previous build: ABORTED)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_pause_integration build #62: ABORTED in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_pause_integration/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kdoctools build #993: ABORTED in 6 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kdoctools/993/
 * acheronuk awaits the sea of RED
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: why? :P
<acheronuk> framework 5.37 staging pushed to git
<tsimonq2> oh
<tsimonq2> lol
<acheronuk> I did remember to upload/push ECM 1st this time though!
<acheronuk> that should reduce it
<valorie> hmmm, why was your RED not red?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_extra-cmake-modules build #569: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_extra-cmake-modules/569/
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> Dramatic effect
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> grrrr... someone disabled -proposed on the staging-frameworks ppa!
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> maybe me? lol
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @acheronuk Reminds me, I removed my GCC 7 PPA because the REAL packages landed in artful-release earlier
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> I also deleted the PPA
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> There should be no regressions from doing so, just thought it's worth noting
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kitemviews build #459: FAILURE in 4 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kitemviews/459/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kplotting build #372: FAILURE in 4 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kplotting/372/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kpty build #509: FAILURE in 4 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kpty/509/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kimageformats build #392: FAILURE in 4 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kimageformats/392/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kitemmodels build #425: FAILURE in 4 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kitemmodels/425/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kidletime build #475: FAILURE in 4 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kidletime/475/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_attica build #498: FAILURE in 4 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_attica/498/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kjs build #459: FAILURE in 4 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kjs/459/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_threadweaver build #387: FAILURE in 4 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_threadweaver/387/
<acheronuk> valorie: huh? http://i.imgur.com/EPGlwaM.png
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kpackage build #465: FAILURE in 5 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kpackage/465/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kglobalaccel build #415: FAILURE in 5 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kglobalaccel/415/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kauth build #384: FAILURE in 6 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kauth/384/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kfilemetadata build #459: FAILURE in 6 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kfilemetadata/459/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kemoticons build #469: FAILURE in 6 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kemoticons/469/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kunitconversion build #447: FAILURE in 7 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kunitconversion/447/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_knotifications build #438: FAILURE in 7 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_knotifications/438/
<valorie> acheronuk: looked pale yellow here
<valorie> or pale green
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> odd
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kpty build #510: STILL FAILING in 2 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kpty/510/
<valorie> http://imgur.com/a/diCJg
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kimageformats build #393: STILL FAILING in 3 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kimageformats/393/
<valorie> I allow colored text in konvi; just checked
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kglobalaccel build #416: STILL FAILING in 3 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kglobalaccel/416/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kjs build #460: STILL FAILING in 4 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kjs/460/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kpackage build #466: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kpackage/466/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kfilemetadata build #460: STILL FAILING in 3 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kfilemetadata/460/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kauth build #385: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kauth/385/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_knotifications build #439: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_knotifications/439/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdesu build #498: FAILURE in 3 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdesu/498/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kemoticons build #470: STILL FAILING in 4 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kemoticons/470/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kunitconversion build #448: STILL FAILING in 4 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kunitconversion/448/
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> maybe an altered colour defaults/scheme? not sure really
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kjsembed build #469: FAILURE in 2 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kjsembed/469/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_extra-cmake-modules build #75: STILL UNSTABLE in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_extra-cmake-modules/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_extra-cmake-modules build #231: STILL UNSTABLE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_extra-cmake-modules/231/
<valorie> dunno, it was just funny
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kpeople build #49: FAILURE in 5 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kpeople/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_knotifications build #132: FAILURE in 5 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_knotifications/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kimageformats build #107: FAILURE in 5 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kimageformats/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kpty build #142: FAILURE in 5 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kpty/142/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kpackage build #67: FAILURE in 6 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kpackage/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kjs build #36: FAILURE in 6 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kjs/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kfilemetadata build #197: FAILURE in 6 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kfilemetadata/197/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kauth build #65: FAILURE in 7 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kauth/65/
<travis-ci> ahoneybun/kubuntu-manual#56 (kubuntu-17.04 - 7cbf8aa : Aaron Honeycutt): The build passed.
<travis-ci> Change view : https://github.com/ahoneybun/kubuntu-manual/compare/30368e81b3a7c75c20f6b5c8cbfea5575bfa49bf...7cbf8aab619135f3ad2290a71891c424b39fe6a4
<travis-ci> Build details : https://travis-ci.org/ahoneybun/kubuntu-manual/builds/263267294
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kimageformats build #59: FAILURE in 7 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kimageformats/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kfilemetadata build #73: FAILURE in 7 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kfilemetadata/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kglobalaccel build #173: FAILURE in 7 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kglobalaccel/173/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kpty build #67: FAILURE in 8 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kpty/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kunitconversion build #79: FAILURE in 8 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kunitconversion/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kjobwidgets build #61: FAILURE in 8 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kjobwidgets/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kauth build #109: FAILURE in 8 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kauth/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kjobwidgets build #205: FAILURE in 8 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kjobwidgets/205/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kjs build #124: FAILURE in 8 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kjs/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kpackage build #121: FAILURE in 8 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kpackage/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcompletion build #145: FAILURE in 8 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcompletion/145/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kpeople build #129: FAILURE in 9 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kpeople/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdesu build #499: STILL FAILING in 6 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdesu/499/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kunitconversion build #161: FAILURE in 9 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kunitconversion/161/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kemoticons build #89: FAILURE in 9 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kemoticons/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kglobalaccel build #51: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kglobalaccel/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kemoticons build #49: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kemoticons/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcompletion build #88: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcompletion/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kjsembed build #470: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kjsembed/470/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_attica build #499: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_attica/499/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_threadweaver build #388: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_threadweaver/388/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kitemviews build #460: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kitemviews/460/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kplotting build #373: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kplotting/373/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kitemmodels build #426: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kitemmodels/426/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kidletime build #476: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kidletime/476/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kjs build #125: STILL FAILING in 5 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kjs/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kjs build #37: STILL FAILING in 8 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kjs/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_calendarsupport build #363: FIXED in 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_calendarsupport/363/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kpty build #143: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kpty/143/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kimageformats build #108: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kimageformats/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_knotifications build #133: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_knotifications/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kfilemetadata build #198: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kfilemetadata/198/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kauth build #110: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kauth/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kglobalaccel build #174: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kglobalaccel/174/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kpeople build #50: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kpeople/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kfilemetadata build #74: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kfilemetadata/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kimageformats build #60: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kimageformats/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kauth build #66: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kauth/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kpackage build #122: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kpackage/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kunitconversion build #162: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kunitconversion/162/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kjobwidgets build #62: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kjobwidgets/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kpackage build #68: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kpackage/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kunitconversion build #80: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kunitconversion/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kglobalaccel build #52: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kglobalaccel/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kemoticons build #90: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kemoticons/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kjobwidgets build #206: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kjobwidgets/206/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcompletion build #89: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcompletion/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcompletion build #146: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcompletion/146/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kjsembed build #115: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kjsembed/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kpty build #68: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kpty/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kpeople build #130: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kpeople/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kjsembed build #39: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kjsembed/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kemoticons build #50: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kemoticons/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdesu build #190: FAILURE in 6 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdesu/190/
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: there ya go ^
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcrash build #474: FAILURE in 4 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcrash/474/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcompletion build #451: FAILURE in 4 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcompletion/451/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kjobwidgets build #418: FAILURE in 4 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kjobwidgets/418/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_breeze-icons build #426: FAILURE in 5 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_breeze-icons/426/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kjsembed build #116: STILL FAILING in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kjsembed/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_knotifications build #77: FAILURE in 6 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_knotifications/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdesu build #47: FAILURE in 9 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdesu/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kjsembed build #40: STILL FAILING in 4 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kjsembed/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdesu build #191: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdesu/191/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_breeze-icons build #427: STILL FAILING in 4 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_breeze-icons/427/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_knotifications build #78: STILL FAILING in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_knotifications/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kiconthemes build #431: FAILURE in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kiconthemes/431/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdesu build #48: STILL FAILING in 6 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdesu/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kiconthemes build #432: STILL FAILING in 2 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kiconthemes/432/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcompletion build #452: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcompletion/452/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcrash build #475: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcrash/475/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kconfigwidgets build #416: FAILURE in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kconfigwidgets/416/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kjobwidgets build #419: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kjobwidgets/419/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcrash build #139: FAILURE in 2 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcrash/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kservice build #435: FAILURE in 3 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kservice/435/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_breeze-icons build #162: FAILURE in 6 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_breeze-icons/162/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kconfigwidgets build #417: STILL FAILING in 3 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kconfigwidgets/417/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kservice build #436: STILL FAILING in 4 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kservice/436/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kirigami2 build #129: FAILURE in 2 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kirigami2/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_breeze-icons build #163: STILL FAILING in 3 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_breeze-icons/163/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kactivities-stats build #275: FAILURE in 3 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kactivities-stats/275/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmediaplayer build #422: FAILURE in 3 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmediaplayer/422/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_krunner build #339: FAILURE in 3 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_krunner/339/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kxmlrpcclient build #426: FAILURE in 3 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kxmlrpcclient/426/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kross build #377: FAILURE in 3 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kross/377/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kpeople build #455: FAILURE in 3 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kpeople/455/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_knewstuff build #495: FAILURE in 4 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_knewstuff/495/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_baloo build #475: FAILURE in 4 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_baloo/475/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_knotifyconfig build #423: FAILURE in 4 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_knotifyconfig/423/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_khtml build #458: FAILURE in 5 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_khtml/458/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktexteditor build #354: FAILURE in 5 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktexteditor/354/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdoctools build #32: FAILURE in 5 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdoctools/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdelibs4support build #388: FAILURE in 7 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdelibs4support/388/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kiconthemes build #120: FAILURE in 5 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kiconthemes/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kirigami2 build #130: STILL FAILING in 4 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kirigami2/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kpeople build #456: STILL FAILING in 3 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kpeople/456/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmediaplayer build #423: STILL FAILING in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmediaplayer/423/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kxmlrpcclient build #427: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kxmlrpcclient/427/
<clivejo> like a beautiful red snow storm
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcrash build #140: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcrash/140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_knewstuff build #496: STILL FAILING in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_knewstuff/496/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kross build #378: STILL FAILING in 4 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kross/378/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_krunner build #340: STILL FAILING in 4 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_krunner/340/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_khtml build #459: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_khtml/459/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kactivities-stats build #276: STILL FAILING in 5 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kactivities-stats/276/
<gsilvapt> why are xenial builds failing this often? 
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_knotifyconfig build #424: STILL FAILING in 4 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_knotifyconfig/424/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_baloo build #476: STILL FAILING in 4 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_baloo/476/
<clivejo> not just xenial
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktexteditor build #355: STILL FAILING in 4 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktexteditor/355/
<clivejo> its unstable branch
<clivejo> cause Rik staged frameworks 5.37
<gsilvapt> Hum, I see 
<clivejo> it will fix itself in time
<clivejo> when it builds the build deps needed
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdelibs4support build #389: STILL FAILING in 4 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdelibs4support/389/
<gsilvapt> Right, makes sense 
<gsilvapt> I noticed last night there were many failures too 
<gsilvapt> but if someone did something funky, I guess that is expected :-) 
<clivejo> ah that was prob LP being stupid
<gsilvapt> Yea, that also came up to my mind and thus I asked :-) 
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #926: FIXED in 6 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/926/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_progenitor build #906: FIXED in 6 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_progenitor/906/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwallet build #490: FAILURE in 6 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwallet/490/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktexteditor build #177: FAILURE in 7 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktexteditor/177/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdoctools build #33: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdoctools/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kxmlgui build #490: FAILURE in 8 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kxmlgui/490/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kactivities-stats build #137: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kactivities-stats/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_knotifyconfig build #138: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_knotifyconfig/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmediaplayer build #150: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmediaplayer/150/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kirigami2 build #133: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kirigami2/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_baloo build #128: FAILURE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_baloo/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kross build #147: FAILURE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kross/147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_khtml build #157: FAILURE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_khtml/157/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_krunner build #123: FAILURE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_krunner/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kolf build #59: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kolf/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_knewstuff build #162: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_knewstuff/162/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kxmlrpcclient build #180: FAILURE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kxmlrpcclient/180/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdb build #88: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdb/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdelibs4support build #160: FAILURE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdelibs4support/160/
#kubuntu-devel 2017-08-11
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktexteditor build #178: STILL FAILING in 3 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktexteditor/178/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_knotifyconfig build #139: STILL FAILING in 4 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_knotifyconfig/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kirigami2 build #134: STILL FAILING in 4 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kirigami2/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwallet build #491: STILL FAILING in 6 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwallet/491/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_baloo build #129: STILL FAILING in 5 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_baloo/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kross build #148: STILL FAILING in 5 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kross/148/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_knewstuff build #163: STILL FAILING in 5 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_knewstuff/163/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kxmlgui build #491: STILL FAILING in 8 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kxmlgui/491/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kactivities-stats build #138: STILL FAILING in 9 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kactivities-stats/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdelibs4support build #161: STILL FAILING in 8 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdelibs4support/161/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kxmlrpcclient build #181: STILL FAILING in 9 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kxmlrpcclient/181/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_krunner build #124: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_krunner/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmediaplayer build #151: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmediaplayer/151/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_khtml build #158: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_khtml/158/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_frameworkintegration build #198: FAILURE in 5 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_frameworkintegration/198/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kbookmarks build #430: FAILURE in 5 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kbookmarks/430/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kded build #180: FAILURE in 9 min 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kded/180/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_frameworkintegration build #199: STILL FAILING in 4 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_frameworkintegration/199/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kbookmarks build #431: STILL FAILING in 4 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kbookmarks/431/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kolf build #60: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kolf/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdb build #89: STILL FAILING in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdb/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kded build #369: FAILURE in 4 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kded/369/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdesignerplugin build #372: FAILURE in 4 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdesignerplugin/372/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_frameworkintegration build #467: FAILURE in 5 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_frameworkintegration/467/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kactivities build #378: FAILURE in 5 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kactivities/378/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kded build #181: STILL FAILING in 9 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kded/181/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdesignerplugin build #93: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdesignerplugin/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_breeze-icons build #58: FAILURE in 9 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_breeze-icons/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kstars build #295: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kstars/295/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ark build #234: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ark/234/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_elisa build #84: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_elisa/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_krunner build #52: FAILURE in 5 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_krunner/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kactivities-stats build #34: FAILURE in 5 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kactivities-stats/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ktexteditor build #88: FAILURE in 6 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ktexteditor/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_knotifyconfig build #47: FAILURE in 6 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_knotifyconfig/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_frameworkintegration build #39: FAILURE in 6 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_frameworkintegration/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmediaplayer build #54: FAILURE in 6 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmediaplayer/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kirigami2 build #82: FAILURE in 6 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kirigami2/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kxmlrpcclient build #56: FAILURE in 6 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kxmlrpcclient/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_baloo build #85: FAILURE in 7 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_baloo/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdelibs4support build #72: FAILURE in 9 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdelibs4support/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kross build #27: FAILURE in 9 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kross/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ark build #56: STILL UNSTABLE in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ark/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_khtml build #51: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_khtml/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ark build #552: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ark/552/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kded build #370: STILL FAILING in 4 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kded/370/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdesignerplugin build #373: STILL FAILING in 4 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdesignerplugin/373/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_frameworkintegration build #468: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_frameworkintegration/468/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kactivities build #379: STILL FAILING in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kactivities/379/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kstars build #65: STILL UNSTABLE in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kstars/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #558: STILL UNSTABLE in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/558/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kinit build #92: FAILURE in 3 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kinit/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_breeze-icons build #59: STILL FAILING in 4 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_breeze-icons/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_krunner build #53: STILL FAILING in 4 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_krunner/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kactivities-stats build #35: STILL FAILING in 4 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kactivities-stats/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_knotifyconfig build #48: STILL FAILING in 4 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_knotifyconfig/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdesignerplugin build #94: STILL FAILING in 5 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdesignerplugin/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ktexteditor build #89: STILL FAILING in 4 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ktexteditor/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kxmlrpcclient build #57: STILL FAILING in 3 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kxmlrpcclient/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-framework build #494: FAILURE in 4 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-framework/494/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmediaplayer build #55: STILL FAILING in 4 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmediaplayer/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kross build #28: STILL FAILING in 5 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kross/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdewebkit build #415: FAILURE in 5 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdewebkit/415/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_baloo build #86: STILL FAILING in 5 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_baloo/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdelibs4support build #73: STILL FAILING in 5 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdelibs4support/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kinit build #372: FAILURE in 5 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kinit/372/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_khtml build #52: STILL FAILING in 7 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_khtml/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_frameworkintegration build #40: STILL FAILING in 9 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_frameworkintegration/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kirigami2 build #83: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kirigami2/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kstars build #137: FAILURE in 8 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kstars/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_elisa build #78: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_elisa/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kinit build #93: STILL FAILING in 2 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kinit/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-framework build #495: STILL FAILING in 3 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-framework/495/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kinit build #373: STILL FAILING in 4 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kinit/373/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kstars build #138: STILL FAILING in 9 min 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kstars/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdewebkit build #416: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdewebkit/416/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_calendarsupport build #49: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_calendarsupport/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ark build #91: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ark/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_elisa build #78: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_elisa/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ruqola build #19: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ruqola/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kwin build #89: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kwin/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kalzium build #84: STILL UNSTABLE in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kalzium/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons build #346: FAILURE in 5 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons/346/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmail build #267: STILL FAILING in 5 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmail/267/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #175: FAILURE in 9 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pim-data-exporter/175/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_mbox-importer build #113: FAILURE in 9 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_mbox-importer/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadiconsole build #125: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadiconsole/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_blogilo build #131: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_blogilo/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_calendarsupport build #60: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_calendarsupport/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalzium build #186: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalzium/186/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_pimcommon build #78: STILL FAILING in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_pimcommon/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #176: STILL FAILING in 9 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pim-data-exporter/176/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmail build #268: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmail/268/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalzium build #249: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalzium/249/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons build #347: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons/347/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_messagelib build #331: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_messagelib/331/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_mbox-importer build #114: STILL FAILING in 7 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_mbox-importer/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadiconsole build #126: STILL FAILING in 7 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadiconsole/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_blogilo build #132: STILL FAILING in 9 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_blogilo/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_cantor build #66: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_cantor/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ark build #81: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ark/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kio-extras build #67: STILL UNSTABLE in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kio-extras/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kio-extras build #400: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kio-extras/400/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_cantor build #346: STILL UNSTABLE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_cantor/346/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_messagelib build #332: STILL FAILING in 7 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_messagelib/332/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_messagelib build #324: STILL FAILING in 9 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_messagelib/324/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_mbox-importer build #173: FAILURE in 5 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_mbox-importer/173/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_blogilo build #156: FAILURE in 5 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_blogilo/156/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_grantlee-editor build #155: FAILURE in 6 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_grantlee-editor/155/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_pimcommon build #79: STILL FAILING in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_pimcommon/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_messagelib build #325: STILL FAILING in 7 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_messagelib/325/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_mbox-importer build #174: STILL FAILING in 5 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_mbox-importer/174/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_grantlee-editor build #156: STILL FAILING in 9 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_grantlee-editor/156/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_blogilo build #157: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_blogilo/157/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #196: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/196/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons build #286: FAILURE in 9 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons/286/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_messagelib build #130: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_messagelib/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons build #287: STILL FAILING in 7 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons/287/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmail build #313: STILL FAILING in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmail/313/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmail build #314: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmail/314/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kactivities build #131: FAILURE in 3 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kactivities/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kactivities build #132: STILL FAILING in 4 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kactivities/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdeclarative build #113: FAILURE in 2 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdeclarative/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmail build #115: FIXED in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmail/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdeclarative build #114: STILL FAILING in 4 min 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdeclarative/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-framework build #209: FAILURE in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-framework/209/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeclarative build #416: FAILURE in 3 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeclarative/416/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-framework build #210: STILL FAILING in 3 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-framework/210/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeclarative build #417: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeclarative/417/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcmutils build #123: FAILURE in 4 min 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcmutils/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdewebkit build #127: FAILURE in 2 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdewebkit/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcmutils build #386: FAILURE in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcmutils/386/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcmutils build #124: STILL FAILING in 4 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcmutils/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdewebkit build #128: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdewebkit/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcmutils build #387: STILL FAILING in 2 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcmutils/387/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwallet build #181: FAILURE in 2 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwallet/181/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kxmlgui build #129: FAILURE in 4 min 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kxmlgui/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kparts build #384: FAILURE in 5 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kparts/384/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libkdepim build #68: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libkdepim/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwallet build #182: STILL FAILING in 4 min 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwallet/182/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_knewstuff build #68: FAILURE in 4 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_knewstuff/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kxmlgui build #130: STILL FAILING in 3 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kxmlgui/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kactivities build #59: FAILURE in 3 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kactivities/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kded build #34: FAILURE in 3 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kded/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kparts build #385: STILL FAILING in 4 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kparts/385/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdesignerplugin build #33: FAILURE in 4 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdesignerplugin/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktextwidgets build #121: FAILURE in 3 min 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktextwidgets/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktextwidgets build #450: FAILURE in 4 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktextwidgets/450/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_knewstuff build #69: STILL FAILING in 4 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_knewstuff/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kactivities build #60: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kactivities/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kded build #35: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kded/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdesignerplugin build #34: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdesignerplugin/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktextwidgets build #122: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktextwidgets/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktextwidgets build #451: STILL FAILING in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktextwidgets/451/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdeclarative build #65: FAILURE in 5 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdeclarative/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kinit build #39: FAILURE in 5 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kinit/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kservice build #172: FAILURE in 3 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kservice/172/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kconfigwidgets build #154: FAILURE in 3 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kconfigwidgets/154/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdewebkit build #44: FAILURE in 5 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdewebkit/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kconfigwidgets build #155: STILL FAILING in 2 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kconfigwidgets/155/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kservice build #173: STILL FAILING in 2 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kservice/173/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kinit build #40: STILL FAILING in 4 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kinit/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdewebkit build #45: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdewebkit/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdeclarative build #66: STILL FAILING in 5 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdeclarative/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kparts build #34: FAILURE in 5 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kparts/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcmutils build #39: FAILURE in 5 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcmutils/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcmutils build #40: STILL FAILING in 7 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcmutils/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kparts build #35: STILL FAILING in 9 min 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kparts/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kactivities-stats build #36: STILL FAILING in 5 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kactivities-stats/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_khtml build #53: STILL FAILING in 4 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_khtml/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-framework build #81: FAILURE in 8 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-framework/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kactivities-stats build #37: STILL FAILING in 5 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kactivities-stats/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_khtml build #54: STILL FAILING in 4 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_khtml/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-framework build #82: STILL FAILING in 5 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-framework/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_knewstuff build #70: STILL FAILING in 3 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_knewstuff/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kbookmarks build #147: FAILURE in 3 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kbookmarks/147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwallet build #183: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwallet/183/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kbookmarks build #148: STILL FAILING in 5 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kbookmarks/148/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_knewstuff build #71: STILL FAILING in 7 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_knewstuff/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kjs build #126: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kjs/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwallet build #184: STILL FAILING in 3 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwallet/184/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kparts build #166: FAILURE in 3 min 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kparts/166/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kactivities-stats build #139: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kactivities-stats/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_knewstuff build #164: STILL FAILING in 4 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_knewstuff/164/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kjs build #38: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kjs/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kjs build #461: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kjs/461/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kio build #528: FAILURE in 4 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kio/528/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kparts build #167: STILL FAILING in 4 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kparts/167/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kactivities-stats build #140: STILL FAILING in 4 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kactivities-stats/140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_knewstuff build #165: STILL FAILING in 5 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_knewstuff/165/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_khtml build #159: STILL FAILING in 3 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_khtml/159/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akregator build #69: STILL FAILING in 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akregator/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akregator build #74: STILL FAILING in 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akregator/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kio build #529: STILL FAILING in 4 min 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kio/529/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akregator build #70: STILL FAILING in 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akregator/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akregator build #75: STILL FAILING in 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akregator/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_khtml build #460: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_khtml/460/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kactivities-stats build #277: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kactivities-stats/277/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_khtml build #160: STILL FAILING in 3 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_khtml/160/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #89: STILL FAILING in 8 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kio build #227: FAILURE in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kio/227/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kactivities-stats build #278: STILL FAILING in 4 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kactivities-stats/278/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_khtml build #461: STILL FAILING in 4 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_khtml/461/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kio build #228: STILL FAILING in 4 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kio/228/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #90: STILL FAILING in 9 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_knewstuff build #497: STILL FAILING in 5 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_knewstuff/497/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_mailcommon build #45: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_mailcommon/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_knewstuff build #498: STILL FAILING in 3 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_knewstuff/498/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kxmlgui build #53: FAILURE in 4 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kxmlgui/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kwallet build #45: FAILURE in 5 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kwallet/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kiconthemes build #121: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kiconthemes/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kxmlgui build #54: STILL FAILING in 4 min 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kxmlgui/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kwallet build #46: STILL FAILING in 4 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kwallet/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_mailcommon build #187: FAILURE in 8 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_mailcommon/187/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_extra-cmake-modules build #570: STILL UNSTABLE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_extra-cmake-modules/570/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ktextwidgets build #53: FAILURE in 4 min 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ktextwidgets/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_mailcommon build #188: STILL FAILING in 7 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_mailcommon/188/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ktextwidgets build #54: STILL FAILING in 7 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ktextwidgets/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kbookmarks build #48: FAILURE in 6 min 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kbookmarks/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwallet build #492: FIXED in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwallet/492/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kbookmarks build #49: STILL FAILING in 4 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kbookmarks/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kiconthemes build #41: FAILURE in 7 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kiconthemes/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kiconthemes build #42: STILL FAILING in 4 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kiconthemes/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kio build #56: FAILURE in 4 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kio/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kio build #57: STILL FAILING in 4 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kio/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcrash build #142: FAILURE in 1 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcrash/142/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-framework build #496: STILL FAILING in 2 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-framework/496/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-framework build #497: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-framework/497/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcrash build #143: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcrash/143/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktexteditor build #356: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktexteditor/356/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_messagelib build #80: STILL FAILING in 4 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_messagelib/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ktexteditor build #90: STILL FAILING in 5 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ktexteditor/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_extra-cmake-modules build #571: STILL UNSTABLE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_extra-cmake-modules/571/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktexteditor build #179: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktexteditor/179/
<BluesKaj> hiyas all
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ktexteditor build #91: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ktexteditor/91/
 * mamarley has installed the staged Frameworks and everything seems to be working fine. :)
<acheronuk> mamarley: great :)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_messagelib build #81: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_messagelib/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_extra-cmake-modules build #76: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_extra-cmake-modules/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_baloo build #130: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_baloo/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_baloo build #477: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_baloo/477/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_baloo build #87: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_baloo/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_knewstuff build #72: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_knewstuff/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ktexteditor build #92: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ktexteditor/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_khtml build #55: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_khtml/55/
<marco-parillo> valorie: Thanks for your post on G+ > Linux Grandma > ... > https://userbase.kde.org/Wiki_Team_Page and I thought I would put at least a placeholder for Spectacle, cloning from ksnapshot. However, I noticed a lot of translation tags in the source. If I create a clean, English-only page, can those tags be added later (maybe an internationalization s
<marco-parillo> print), or is there a different workflow?
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/FEF0gCM7/file_3044.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> \o/
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> Has the kde apps staging ppa with new qt fixed?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_libkscreen build #1112: FAILURE in 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_libkscreen/1112/
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @myfenris, let me check
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @myfenris, With Qt 5.9 from: https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/2819 … It's not now threatening to remove loads of packages on amd64.
<acheronuk> 300 package build queue and loads of private jobs :(
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> @acheronuk is there a reason why right clicking the taskbar does not give us the normal options?
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> ie open new instance and close lol
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @ahoneybun on what?
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> sorry latte dock
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> I switch from the default icon only one to the normal stock task manager and it does not have any of the normal plasma options
<marco-parillo> Kupzilla! http://blog.qupzilla.com/2017/08/qupzilla-is-moving-under-kde-and.html?spref=tw
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @ahoneybun can't test latter on artful yet, as the LP builders are 'busy'. No probelem here in normal plasma though
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> yea the normal plasma panel is fine, just when you use the task manager widget in latte dock
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> the normal icon only one in latte dock works fine
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> never tried the normal one in it!
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> (Photo, 292x278) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/8DhJqQBf/file_3045.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> (Photo, 419x183) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/HfNhOWQ7/file_3046.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> 1st is Latte dock, 2nd is plasma panel
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> both with the task manager widget
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @ahoneybun same here I think trying with my Neon build
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> (Document) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/9cnstp5U/Screenshot_20170811_132405.png
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> maybe report? https://github.com/psifidotos/Latte-Dock/issues
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> yea I thought you need to lock the dock or something
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> but there are no options to lock it
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kpackage build #69: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kpackage/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kpeople build #51: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kpeople/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kimageformats build #61: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kimageformats/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kpty build #69: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kpty/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kunitconversion build #81: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kunitconversion/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kemoticons build #51: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kemoticons/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kjsembed build #41: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kjsembed/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_knotifyconfig build #49: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_knotifyconfig/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmediaplayer build #56: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmediaplayer/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_breeze-icons build #60: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_breeze-icons/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kxmlrpcclient build #58: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kxmlrpcclient/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kross build #29: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kross/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kded build #36: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kded/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdesignerplugin build #35: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdesignerplugin/35/
-KubuntuManual:#kubuntu-devel- [kubuntu-manual] ahoneybun pushed 1 new commit to master: https://git.io/v7S9F
-KubuntuManual:#kubuntu-devel- kubuntu-manual/master 05f93f1 Aaron Honeycutt: built texinfo files for khelpcenter test
<ahoneybun> this library has a 3D printer
<ahoneybun> sound booth and light area with green screen
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> (Document) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/Rtb9jQAZ/Screenshot_20170811_133617.png
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> got it to show up in khelpcenter
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kfilemetadata build #75: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kfilemetadata/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_marble build #53: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_marble/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_marble build #51: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_marble/51/
-KubuntuManual:#kubuntu-devel- [kubuntu-manual] ahoneybun pushed 1 new commit to master: https://git.io/v7Sxl
-KubuntuManual:#kubuntu-devel- kubuntu-manual/master 357a617 Aaron Honeycutt: new travis ci oauth key
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> @acheronuk @Valoriez
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> (Document) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/iq2p3rZh/Screenshot_20170811_145135.png
-KubuntuManual:#kubuntu-devel- [kubuntu-manual] ahoneybun pushed 1 new commit to master: https://git.io/v79es
-KubuntuManual:#kubuntu-devel- kubuntu-manual/master e6a4f28 Aaron Honeycutt: update to RC
<travis-ci> ahoneybun/kubuntu-manual#59 (master - e6a4f28 : Aaron Honeycutt): The build passed.
<travis-ci> Change view : https://github.com/ahoneybun/kubuntu-manual/compare/357a617ecc5a...e6a4f280b7f2
<travis-ci> Build details : https://travis-ci.org/ahoneybun/kubuntu-manual/builds/263619892
<travis-ci> ahoneybun/kubuntu-manual#60 (RC - e6a4f28 : Aaron Honeycutt): The build has errored.
<travis-ci> Change view : https://github.com/ahoneybun/kubuntu-manual/compare/RC
<travis-ci> Build details : https://travis-ci.org/ahoneybun/kubuntu-manual/builds/263620235
<ahoneybun> acheronuk: do we have the newest discover?
<acheronuk> newest released, yes
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libkscreen build #87: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libkscreen/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkscreen build #447: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkscreen/447/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkscreen build #240: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkscreen/240/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libkscreen build #35: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libkscreen/35/
<ahoneybun> and it still does not close right acheronuk
<acheronuk> not something I can fix this end AFAIK
<valorie> marco-parillo: if you make a somewhat readable page and add the link to the team page, we'll clean it up
<valorie> or you can consult the 'how-to' special pages on your right-hand bar in the wiki
<wxl> am i wrong or is there no such thing as autosave in kate?
<ahoneybun> acheronuk: not blaming you at all!
<valorie> wxl: there is no autosave
<wxl> that seems a flaw :(
<valorie> I agree, but the maintainers have thought otherwise
<wxl> really? do you know of a place where this has been discussed?
<valorie> marco-parillo: also translate tags are auto-added once a page has been checked (not-spam, etc.)
<valorie> wxl: bug.kde.org I suppose
<valorie> or the kde-editor ML
<wxl> k
<valorie> there is also #kate         
<travis-ci> ahoneybun/kubuntu-manual#61 (kubuntu-17.10-RC - 8b0d06c : Aaron Honeycutt): The build has errored.
<travis-ci> Change view : https://github.com/ahoneybun/kubuntu-manual/commit/8b0d06c6f38c
<travis-ci> Build details : https://travis-ci.org/ahoneybun/kubuntu-manual/builds/263631075
-KubuntuManual:#kubuntu-devel- [kubuntu-manual] ahoneybun pushed 2 new commits to master: https://git.io/v79kr
-KubuntuManual:#kubuntu-devel- kubuntu-manual/master 8b0d06c Aaron Honeycutt: trying deploy again
-KubuntuManual:#kubuntu-devel- kubuntu-manual/master b1d7142 Aaron Honeycutt: trying deploy again/2
-KubuntuManual:#kubuntu-devel- [kubuntu-manual] ahoneybun pushed 1 new commit to master: https://git.io/v79tt
-KubuntuManual:#kubuntu-devel- kubuntu-manual/master 74a71c2 Aaron Honeycutt: build man pages
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_latte-dock build #101: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_latte-dock/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_latte-dock build #101: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_latte-dock/101/
 * clivejo shakes head and wanders off
 * gsilvapt will be off for a few weeks and when he gets back refreshed, we'll be setting up the development environment to fix all these failure errors we're getting.
<clivejo> gsilvapt: the main issue is Launchpad
<gsilvapt> Whatever I can do, I'll try to lend a hand. There has been ac couple of complicated weeks but I'll hopefully be back refreshed
<gsilvapt> and I'll talk to you, clivejo, as to what kind of programming needs the team would need. That was my focus to start so I think we could look at some of the people we use and look if there are changes/improvements I could work on 
<clivejo> most of the above failures are because KCI reached it's timeout of 4 hours
<gsilvapt> But we can talk about all this later when I come back
<valorie> there are programming bits we've needed in the past but somehow we've always worked around them, gsilvapt
<valorie> or through them a different way
<travis-ci> ahoneybun/kubuntu-manual#65 (kubuntu-17.10-RC3 - be83394 : Aaron Honeycutt): The build has errored.
<travis-ci> Change view : https://github.com/ahoneybun/kubuntu-manual/commit/be83394d8868
<travis-ci> Build details : https://travis-ci.org/ahoneybun/kubuntu-manual/builds/263644619
<ahoneybun> wait what
<ahoneybun> did did not error
<ahoneybun> *it did 
<ahoneybun> https://github.com/ahoneybun/kubuntu-manual/releases
<teward> ahoneybun: yes it did - https://travis-ci.org/ahoneybun/kubuntu-manual/builds/263644619 - html and latexpdf failed
<ahoneybun> yea I see that now
<teward> only the ePub passed
<ahoneybun> it's looking for the epub file
<ahoneybun> I think I need to remove the different jobs for one single one
<IrcsomeBot> <gsilvapt> @valorie, And what if we could work on some of those things now?
<valorie> it would be excellent
-KubuntuManual:#kubuntu-devel- [kubuntu-manual] ahoneybun pushed 1 new commit to master: https://git.io/v79Ys
-KubuntuManual:#kubuntu-devel- kubuntu-manual/master be83394 Aaron Honeycutt: trying to deploy epub
<valorie> darn it, I swear we had a page about our own rare bits of code
<valorie> obv. joining the bug triage team and weeding through those would be a huge help, and isolate our own problems from those upstream
<valorie> but we've often fixed stuff upstream as well
<clivejo> valorie: did you see that email from Jon?
<valorie> I mean, Muon started as a Kubuntu project
<valorie> which email from Jon?
<clivejo> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kubuntu-devel/2017-August/011307.html
<valorie> oh, I can administer the list
<valorie> but unsure about much more than that.....
<valorie> answered
<IrcsomeBot> <gsilvapt> @valorie, Could you briefly describe the tasks? Separating upstream bugs from ours, checking if bug reports follow the standards, if it is an actual bug?  … Not 100% I was looking for but I could try to split my time between both.
<valorie> https://community.kde.org/Kubuntu/BugTriage is our page, and of course there is the ubuntu bug team pages
<IrcsomeBot> <gsilvapt> @valorie, I'm grasping Python at the moment but I need a project to dig in and consolidate all theoretical concepts I've been absorbing. If only there are some scripts or improvements I could do, it would be a good start
<valorie> not that heading up that team would mean doing all the testing etc.
<valorie> but sending out lists of BRs that need testing etc. would help
-KubuntuManual:#kubuntu-devel- [kubuntu-manual] ahoneybun pushed 4 new commits to master: https://git.io/v79Gj
-KubuntuManual:#kubuntu-devel- kubuntu-manual/master 1b97207 Aaron Honeycutt: deploy pdf
-KubuntuManual:#kubuntu-devel- kubuntu-manual/master fdae37f Aaron Honeycutt: change build style
-KubuntuManual:#kubuntu-devel- kubuntu-manual/master 2815487 Aaron Honeycutt: change build style/2
<travis-ci> ahoneybun/kubuntu-manual#72 (kubuntu-17.10-RC8 - 4743a6c : Aaron Honeycutt): The build passed.
<travis-ci> Change view : https://github.com/ahoneybun/kubuntu-manual/compare/1b97207c7ef0^...4743a6c67b0d
<travis-ci> Build details : https://travis-ci.org/ahoneybun/kubuntu-manual/builds/263659971
<travis-ci> ahoneybun/kubuntu-manual#73 (master - 4743a6c : Aaron Honeycutt): The build passed.
<travis-ci> Change view : https://github.com/ahoneybun/kubuntu-manual/compare/be83394d8868...4743a6c67b0d
<travis-ci> Build details : https://travis-ci.org/ahoneybun/kubuntu-manual/builds/263660085
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> It's a bit odd that their own docs don't pass their checks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kpeople build #52: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kpeople/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kpackage build #70: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kpackage/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kimageformats build #62: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kimageformats/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kunitconversion build #82: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kunitconversion/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kpty build #70: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kpty/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kjsembed build #42: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kjsembed/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kemoticons build #52: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kemoticons/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_knotifyconfig build #50: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_knotifyconfig/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmediaplayer build #57: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmediaplayer/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_breeze-icons build #61: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_breeze-icons/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kross build #30: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kross/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kxmlrpcclient build #59: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kxmlrpcclient/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kded build #37: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kded/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdesignerplugin build #36: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdesignerplugin/36/
<valorie> ahoneybun: "they"?
<valorie> as in "their own docs"
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kfilemetadata build #76: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kfilemetadata/76/
<mparillo> valorie: Thanks. https://userbase.kde.org/Spectacle
<valorie> mparillo: are you now the maintainer?
<valorie> if so, \o/
<mparillo> No, but I did not read your post limiting userbase contributions to maintainers.
<valorie> nope, there is no such post!
<valorie> google shows me only https://www.kde.org/applications/graphics/spectacle/ and the github mirror page
<travis-ci> ahoneybun/kubuntu-manual#74 (kubuntu-17.10-RC9 - 769d538 : Aaron Honeycutt): The build has errored.
<travis-ci> Change view : https://github.com/ahoneybun/kubuntu-manual/commit/769d538a4548
<travis-ci> Build details : https://travis-ci.org/ahoneybun/kubuntu-manual/builds/263674866
<valorie> mparillo: did you also link that to the wiki-team page?
<mparillo> valorie: I was referring to item E. on http://linuxgrandma.blogspot.com/2017/08/akademy-at-20-kde-reaches-out.html
<valorie> yup, excellent!
<valorie> someone reads my blog posts! \o/
<mparillo> Yes, like most wikis, when you follow a non-existant link, it offers to create one.
<valorie> <3
<mparillo> Actually, I follow you on g+, and that is how I find your blog posts.
<mparillo> Google: We are slightly less evil than Facebook.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_marble build #52: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_marble/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_marble build #54: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_marble/54/
<valorie> lol
<valorie> good to know that shows up on my feed
<valorie> none of my browsers allows me to comment on blog posts or G+ anymore
<valorie> although I can post
<valorie> weird, ain't it?
<valorie> I even use Chrome
<mparillo> Are you using some kind of ad blocker?
<mparillo> I use Chrome, but only for GMail, G+, GDrive, and Google Calendar.
<valorie> always use an ad blocker
<valorie> but I make exceptions for those sites
<valorie> actually, only chromium allows me to use blogger at all, except for reading blogs
<valorie> most strange
<travis-ci> ahoneybun/kubuntu-manual#75 (kubuntu-17.10-RC10 - 958af8d : Aaron Honeycutt): The build passed.
<travis-ci> Change view : https://github.com/ahoneybun/kubuntu-manual/compare/769d538a4548^...958af8d6fda0
<travis-ci> Build details : https://travis-ci.org/ahoneybun/kubuntu-manual/builds/263678456
<mparillo> Yes, Chromium has been my go-to recently, but I am hopeful that KupZilla will become my primary browser.
<valorie> oh god that name
<mparillo> Well, if we want to add it to our Universe, maybe it would be easier to re-use an existing name. I vote we call it rekonq.
<valorie> true
<valorie> I always liked konqueror better, but that might have Too Much History
<valorie> dunno
<mparillo> Back in the day, rekonq launched much quicker and rendered faster than anything else. Of course, it choked and crashed on some javascript-heavy sites, but generally they were so filled with annoying ads (I'm looking at you, gizmodo), that I figured, no big loss.
<valorie> yes, it looked hugely promising for awhile
<valorie> but then the maintainer started discouraging others from contributing, and then just stopped
<mparillo> Yup, after teasing us that he was working on a KF5 port. https://adjamblog.wordpress.com/2014/01/12/rekonq-2-4-2/
<valorie> I just about lost it when he posted that, since I had been asking for a way to clear the URL bar for years
<valorie> anyway, off to work outside for a bit
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> valorie so Travis is uploading PDF and epub files to GitHub based
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> On tags
<valorie> thanks again for the new page!
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> \o/
<valorie> ahoneybun: ?
<valorie> not sure to what you refer
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> One sec
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> https://github.com/ahoneybun/kubuntu-manual/releases/tag/kubuntu-17.10-RC10
<valorie> nice!
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Yep
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkscreen build #448: FIXED in 3 hr 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkscreen/448/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdecoration build #32: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdecoration/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdecoration build #84: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdecoration/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdecoration build #50: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdecoration/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libkscreen build #88: FIXED in 3 hr 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libkscreen/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkscreen build #241: FIXED in 3 hr 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkscreen/241/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libkscreen build #36: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libkscreen/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_latte-dock build #102: FIXED in 3 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_latte-dock/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_latte-dock build #102: FIXED in 3 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_latte-dock/102/
<clivejo> only 3 hours
<gsilvapt> What would mean to take the lead of Kubuntu Bug team?
<gsilvapt> Just out of curiosity 
<valorie> to me that would mean looking over what needs to be done, and asking for people to do it
<valorie> perhaps organizing a "bug day" or so to get the load cleaned
<gsilvapt> Well, I'm currently reading the documentation you sent over and see if I could help out as you suggested
<valorie> I've never properly learned and don't have the permissions
<valorie> cool
<gsilvapt> I haven't yet looked at the bug pages and see what's there or if it's overloaded with reports
<gsilvapt> On the other hand, I'm not around for that long nor I feel comfortable to make this huge leap...
<valorie> when we had more devels the work was more spread out
<valorie> any help is help
<gsilvapt> Specifically when it comes down to solving things, lol
<valorie> no huge leaps required
<valorie> imo doing the things one already knows how to do is the best way to start
<valorie> then something slightly more challenging
<valorie> etc.
<valorie> that's how I got started and I think most people here did as well
<gsilvapt> I know nothing, that's my problem. I don't have a technical background, I'm learning computers on my own and with my own experiences. I though contributing back to something I use (Ubuntu, Kubuntu...) would be a good challenge to learn stuff 
<gsilvapt> and do something to make me feel a bit better everyday 
<valorie> well, just wading through those BRs and pasting in the auto-answer things would be a help
<gsilvapt> Ok, I'll give this a new venture a try 
<valorie> I think when people take the time to file BRs we should at least pay attention
<gsilvapt> Agree
<valorie> gsilvapt: I will help out if you figure out how to do it and show me!
<valorie> and i'll blog about it
<gsilvapt> This next week I'll have my holidays that I am so needing but when I get back, I'll focus a bit on BRs and related
<gsilvapt> In spare time, I'll spend time packaging as I was doing before 
<gsilvapt> I still wish to be promoted past yellow belt :D 
<valorie> \o/
<valorie> it's great to have new people joining in on the work
 * valorie goes off to pizza
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @gsilvapt Try rewriting KCI in Python while writing unit tests and documentation, the whole nine yards. That would be super helpful.
<gsilvapt> I'm a newbie and here you are suggesting a revolutionizing tool :-D 
<gsilvapt> Kidding!
<gsilvapt> In time, who knows if I could do that!
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Well that's ultimately a big project but something we do badly need because nobody knows Ruby...
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> That was your job @tsimonq2
#kubuntu-devel 2017-08-12
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Also, unit tests for the tooling so it very rarely breaks, @gsilvapt
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @ahoneybun, Not anymore
<gsilvapt> Well, we could see the current status of it and see what I can do 
<gsilvapt> It would be an ongoing experience for me but it would be crucial to have some sort of guidance
<gsilvapt> God dammit, I'm having that issue again I can't use SSH for Launchpad Git repositories
<gsilvapt> Can't remember what I did last night
<gsilvapt> s/night/time
<gsilvapt> valorie, I'm confused. Which list is active? bugs.kde.org or some other list in Launchpad? Please advise if you have the time
<mparillo> Ideally only packaging bugs are reported on launchpad, and should go to: https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/kubuntu-bugs Upstream bugs go to bugs.kde.org. Launchpad is smart enough that you can register a bug upstream with BKO.
<gsilvapt> thanks for explaining, mparillo 
<gsilvapt> I'll consider that when I start trying to do some work with tha
<gsilvapt> that* 
<gsilvapt> LP is a confusing platform but I'll ask again for guidance once I get rolling :) 
<mparillo> gsilvapt: Here is an example of a Launchpad bug that I linked to a KDE bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/plasma-desktop/+bug/1460325
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1460325 in plasma-desktop (Ubuntu) "plasma desktop background doesn't resize when VMWare resizes" [Medium,Fix released]
<mparillo> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=342978
<ubottu> KDE bug 342978 in Desktop Containment "Wallpaper and Hamburger do not scale to entire Virtual Display" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<valorie> gsilvapt: there is a kubuntu-bugs list, which is the one that started this conversation
<valorie> https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/kubuntu-bugs
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdecoration build #51: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdecoration/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdecoration build #85: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdecoration/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdecoration build #33: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdecoration/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kunitconversion build #83: FIXED in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kunitconversion/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kimageformats build #63: FIXED in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kimageformats/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kjsembed build #43: FIXED in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kjsembed/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kemoticons build #53: FIXED in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kemoticons/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_knotifications build #79: FIXED in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_knotifications/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdecoration build #52: FIXED in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdecoration/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kglobalaccel build #53: FIXED in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kglobalaccel/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdesu build #49: FIXED in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdesu/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcompletion build #90: FIXED in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcompletion/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kjobwidgets build #63: FIXED in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kjobwidgets/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kpackage build #71: FIXED in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kpackage/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kpeople build #53: FIXED in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kpeople/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kauth build #67: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kauth/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kfilemetadata build #77: FIXED in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kfilemetadata/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kpty build #71: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kpty/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmediaplayer build #58: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmediaplayer/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kxmlrpcclient build #60: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kxmlrpcclient/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_frameworkintegration build #41: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_frameworkintegration/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdelibs4support build #74: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdelibs4support/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kross build #31: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kross/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_knotifyconfig build #51: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_knotifyconfig/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_breeze-icons build #62: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_breeze-icons/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kactivities build #61: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kactivities/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_krunner build #54: FIXED in 9 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_krunner/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kactivities-stats build #38: FIXED in 9 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kactivities-stats/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdewebkit build #46: FIXED in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdewebkit/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kinit build #41: FIXED in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kinit/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kirigami2 build #84: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kirigami2/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kded build #38: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kded/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdesignerplugin build #37: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdesignerplugin/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdeclarative build #67: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdeclarative/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kparts build #36: FIXED in 9 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kparts/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcmutils build #41: FIXED in 7 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcmutils/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_pimcommon build #80: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_pimcommon/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_pimcommon build #81: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_pimcommon/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-framework build #83: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-framework/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kwallet build #47: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kwallet/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kxmlgui build #55: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kxmlgui/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ktextwidgets build #55: FIXED in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ktextwidgets/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kbookmarks build #50: FIXED in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kbookmarks/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kiconthemes build #43: FIXED in 9 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kiconthemes/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kimageformats build #109: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kimageformats/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kimageformats build #394: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kimageformats/394/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kio build #58: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kio/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akregator build #71: STILL FAILING in 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akregator/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akregator build #76: STILL FAILING in 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akregator/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akregator build #72: STILL FAILING in 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akregator/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akregator build #77: STILL FAILING in 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akregator/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #91: STILL FAILING in 7 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/91/
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kio build #229: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kio/229/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_akregator build #62: STILL FAILING in 2 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_akregator/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #92: STILL FAILING in 7 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akregator build #201: STILL FAILING in 5 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akregator/201/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kio build #530: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kio/530/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akregator build #66: STILL FAILING in 4 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akregator/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_akregator build #63: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_akregator/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akregator build #157: STILL FAILING in 5 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akregator/157/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_messagelib build #82: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_messagelib/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akregator build #78: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akregator/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akregator build #202: STILL FAILING in 6 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akregator/202/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akregator build #67: STILL FAILING in 5 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akregator/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akregator build #158: STILL FAILING in 5 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akregator/158/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akregator build #73: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akregator/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_pimcommon build #82: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_pimcommon/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #187: STILL FAILING in 6 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/187/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #179: STILL FAILING in 6 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/179/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #188: STILL FAILING in 5 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/188/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #180: STILL FAILING in 6 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/180/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_pimcommon build #83: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_pimcommon/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1698: SUCCESS in 1 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1698/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1698: SUCCESS in 1 min 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1698/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1698: SUCCESS in 4 min 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1698/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1698: SUCCESS in 5 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1698/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #93: FIXED in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_akonadi-import-wizard build #76: STILL FAILING in 4 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_akonadi-import-wizard/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkface build #205: STILL FAILING in 4 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkface/205/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdev-php build #156: STILL FAILING in 4 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdev-php/156/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_akonadiconsole build #47: STILL FAILING in 4 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_akonadiconsole/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_blogilo build #94: STILL FAILING in 4 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_blogilo/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_grantlee-editor build #53: STILL FAILING in 4 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_grantlee-editor/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kmail build #102: STILL FAILING in 4 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kmail/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_akregator build #64: STILL FAILING in 4 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_akregator/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_libkface build #19: STILL FAILING in 5 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_libkface/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_marble build #53: STILL FAILING in 6 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_marble/53/
<clivejo> Can anyone on artful please test GCompris?  https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/staging-misc
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdecoration build #86: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdecoration/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kirigami2 build #135: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kirigami2/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kactivities-stats build #141: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kactivities-stats/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_frameworkintegration build #200: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_frameworkintegration/200/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_breeze-icons build #164: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_breeze-icons/164/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmediaplayer build #152: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmediaplayer/152/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kjsembed build #117: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kjsembed/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kpeople build #131: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kpeople/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kfilemetadata build #199: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kfilemetadata/199/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdevelop build #238: STILL FAILING in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdevelop/238/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkface build #206: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkface/206/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_messagelib build #333: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_messagelib/333/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdev-php build #157: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdev-php/157/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akregator build #203: STILL FAILING in 5 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akregator/203/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akregator build #204: STILL FAILING in 4 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akregator/204/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_mbox-importer build #175: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_mbox-importer/175/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_blogilo build #158: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_blogilo/158/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_grantlee-editor build #157: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_grantlee-editor/157/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdevelop build #239: STILL FAILING in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdevelop/239/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons build #288: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons/288/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmail build #315: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmail/315/
<ahoneybun> clivejo: need anyother ppa ?
<ahoneybun> need libqt5core5a 5.9-beta
<ahoneybun> clivejo: yea we need libqt5core5a 5.9~beta or whatever
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #189: FIXED in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/189/
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @ahoneybun need artful-proposed, or https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/2819
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> as it's build against Qt 5.9 that has landed
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> and how would I add that
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_akonadi-import-wizard build #77: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_akonadi-import-wizard/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_blogilo build #95: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_blogilo/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_akonadiconsole build #48: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_akonadiconsole/48/
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> Try the one in my ppa
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_grantlee-editor build #54: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_grantlee-editor/54/
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> https://launchpad.net/~clivejo/+archive/ubuntu/gcompris
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> ?
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> Its built on archive artful
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> https://launchpad.net/~clivejo/+archive/ubuntu/artful
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kmail build #103: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kmail/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_akregator build #65: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_akregator/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_libkface build #20: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_libkface/20/
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> No, gcompris ppa
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdepim-addons build #64: STILL FAILING in 6 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdepim-addons/64/
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> that does not have the package I need
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_marble build #54: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_marble/54/
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> What package do you need?
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> I'm confused
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> I need lubqt5core5a 5.9~beta
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> Why?
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> gcompris-qt : Depends: libqt5core5a (>= 5.9.0~beta) but 5.7.1+dfsg-2ubuntu4~2 is to be installed
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_mailcommon build #189: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_mailcommon/189/
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> Yes, and I said don't install from misc staging, install from my ppa
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> still going to need it
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> Why?
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> it says it
<DarinMiller> greetings everyone
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> Staging misc has the CI train added and proposed
<DarinMiller> clivejo: gcompris from your PPA seems to run fine.  Never ran it before so I am not sure how to best "stress" test it.
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> Which haven't landed in artful yet
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdepim-addons build #65: STILL FAILING in 4 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdepim-addons/65/
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> works fine here
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kinit build #94: FIXED in 9 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kinit/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_knewstuff build #166: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_knewstuff/166/
-KubuntuManual:#kubuntu-devel- [kubuntu-manual] ahoneybun pushed 3 new commits to master: https://git.io/v7HJr
-KubuntuManual:#kubuntu-devel- kubuntu-manual/master 769d538 Aaron Honeycutt: fix travis.yml file/2
-KubuntuManual:#kubuntu-devel- kubuntu-manual/master 958af8d Aaron Honeycutt: fix deploy
-KubuntuManual:#kubuntu-devel- kubuntu-manual/master 10da83f Aaron Honeycutt: tested out using bootstrap 4, removed it and set 3 again
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-framework build #211: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-framework/211/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_khtml build #161: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_khtml/161/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kunitconversion build #163: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kunitconversion/163/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kxmlrpcclient build #182: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kxmlrpcclient/182/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdewebkit build #129: FIXED in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdewebkit/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kemoticons build #91: FIXED in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kemoticons/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_knotifyconfig build #140: FIXED in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_knotifyconfig/140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_krunner build #125: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_krunner/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kross build #149: FIXED in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kross/149/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kded build #182: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kded/182/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdesignerplugin build #95: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdesignerplugin/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kpackage build #123: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kpackage/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kpty build #144: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kpty/144/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kxmlgui build #131: FIXED in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kxmlgui/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kjobwidgets build #207: FIXED in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kjobwidgets/207/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdesu build #192: FIXED in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdesu/192/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwallet build #185: FIXED in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwallet/185/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_knotifications build #134: FIXED in 9 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_knotifications/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kglobalaccel build #175: FIXED in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kglobalaccel/175/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktextwidgets build #123: FIXED in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktextwidgets/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcompletion build #147: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcompletion/147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kservice build #174: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kservice/174/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kconfigwidgets build #156: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kconfigwidgets/156/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kparts build #168: FIXED in 8 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kparts/168/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdeclarative build #115: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdeclarative/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdelibs4support build #162: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdelibs4support/162/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcmutils build #125: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcmutils/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kbookmarks build #149: FIXED in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kbookmarks/149/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kauth build #111: FIXED in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kauth/111/
-KubuntuManual:#kubuntu-devel- [kubuntu-manual] ahoneybun pushed 1 new commit to master: https://git.io/v7HqC
-KubuntuManual:#kubuntu-devel- kubuntu-manual/master 8d5dc0b Aaron Honeycutt: changed bootswatch theme for testing
<clivejo> DarinMiller: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ka/+bug/1709206
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1709206 in Kubuntu Automation "retry builds fails with new python-pygraphviz and LP-lib against python 3.6" [Undecided,New]
<travis-ci> ahoneybun/kubuntu-manual#77 (master - 8d5dc0b : Aaron Honeycutt): The build passed.
<travis-ci> Change view : https://github.com/ahoneybun/kubuntu-manual/compare/10da83fecd2a...8d5dc0b0fa26
<travis-ci> Build details : https://travis-ci.org/ahoneybun/kubuntu-manual/builds/263857075
<clivejo> DarinMiller: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/python-pygraphviz
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kactivities build #133: FIXED in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kactivities/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_messagelib build #113: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_messagelib/113/
<clivejo> DarinMiller: https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ninjas/+archive/ubuntu/dev-tools/+packages
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_messagelib build #114: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_messagelib/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_mailcommon build #109: STILL FAILING in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_mailcommon/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_mailcommon build #110: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_mailcommon/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1699: SUCCESS in 1 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1699/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1699: SUCCESS in 1 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1699/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1699: SUCCESS in 4 min 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1699/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1699: SUCCESS in 4 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1699/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-framework build #498: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-framework/498/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #63 for job mgmt_pause_integration (previous build: ABORTED)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_pause_integration build #63: ABORTED in 8 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_pause_integration/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_libkscreen build #1113: FIXED in 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_libkscreen/1113/
<travis-ci> ahoneybun/kubuntu-manual#78 (kubuntu-17.04 - 7cbf8aa : Aaron Honeycutt): The build passed.
<travis-ci> Change view : https://github.com/ahoneybun/kubuntu-manual/compare/7cbf8aab6191...7cbf8aab6191
<travis-ci> Build details : https://travis-ci.org/ahoneybun/kubuntu-manual/builds/263894274
<valorie> clivejo: gcompris seems to work fine, although I was a bit taken aback when it seemed to take over my screen
<valorie> also I suck at the games
<valorie> lol
<clivejo> might do an upload then
<valorie> \o/
#kubuntu-devel 2017-08-13
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_plasma-workspace build #1300: FAILURE in 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_plasma-workspace/1300/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_plasma-workspace build #1301: FIXED in 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_plasma-workspace/1301/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-workspace build #103: FAILURE in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-workspace/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-workspace build #104: STILL FAILING in 2 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-workspace/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-workspace build #119: FAILURE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-workspace/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-workspace build #120: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-workspace/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1700: SUCCESS in 1 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1700/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1700: SUCCESS in 1 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1700/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1700: SUCCESS in 4 min 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1700/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1700: SUCCESS in 4 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1700/
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
-KubuntuManual:#kubuntu-devel- [kubuntu-manual] ahoneybun pushed 1 new commit to master: https://git.io/v7Qfq
-KubuntuManual:#kubuntu-devel- kubuntu-manual/master 25b75ab Aaron Honeycutt: testing out singlehtml
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1701: SUCCESS in 1 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1701/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1701: SUCCESS in 1 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1701/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1701: SUCCESS in 4 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1701/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1701: SUCCESS in 4 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1701/
<ahoneybun> mm that's cool: https://www.ubuntuupdates.org/package/kubuntu-ppa_backports/zesty/main/base/latte-dock
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25306365/ <— any advise ? as i already disable the kdeapps staging
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> maybe i need to disable plasma staging as well
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> You should have staging disabled by default, and only enable to do testing
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> That's a test rebuild on top of Qt5.9
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> okie .. thanks for the advised ... disable the both staging kdeapps n plasma
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> To test it, you could enable the Qt CI Train
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> owh
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/2819
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> That's the PPA it used to get Qt
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> You could enable that to install tou r missing packages
<IrcsomeBot> * myfenris confuse ..
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> so in order for me to test 5.9 , i need to enable kci stable n qt ci ?
<acheronuk> that was just a test rebuild. if you don't want to test Qt 5.9, don't upgrade any more package from that staging ppa
<travis-ci> ahoneybun/kubuntu-manual#80 (kubuntu-16.04.3-RC - f1c9cf0 : Aaron Honeycutt): The build passed.
<travis-ci> Change view : https://github.com/ahoneybun/kubuntu-manual/commit/f1c9cf0c5e9c
<travis-ci> Build details : https://travis-ci.org/ahoneybun/kubuntu-manual/builds/264144032
<ahoneybun> \o/ copied the master travis layout over to the LTS one so now we have epub and pdf for 16.04 and 17.10
<ahoneybun> working on renaming the file so you know which version you have right away rather then reading tho it to see the version
<travis-ci> ahoneybun/kubuntu-manual#81 (kubuntu-17.10-RC11 - 8ebbc67 : Aaron Honeycutt): The build has errored.
<travis-ci> Change view : https://github.com/ahoneybun/kubuntu-manual/commit/8ebbc673a84b
<travis-ci> Build details : https://travis-ci.org/ahoneybun/kubuntu-manual/builds/264147636
<travis-ci> ahoneybun/kubuntu-manual#82 (kubuntu-17.04-RC - 7b2dd1e : Aaron Honeycutt): The build passed.
<travis-ci> Change view : https://github.com/ahoneybun/kubuntu-manual/commit/7b2dd1ecc713
<travis-ci> Build details : https://travis-ci.org/ahoneybun/kubuntu-manual/builds/264148116
<travis-ci> ahoneybun/kubuntu-manual#83 (kubuntu-17.10-RC12 - 615b1f6 : Aaron Honeycutt): The build has errored.
<travis-ci> Change view : https://github.com/ahoneybun/kubuntu-manual/compare/8ebbc673a84b^...615b1f6ecda6
<travis-ci> Build details : https://travis-ci.org/ahoneybun/kubuntu-manual/builds/264150480
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_extra-cmake-modules build #232: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_extra-cmake-modules/232/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_extra-cmake-modules build #572: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_extra-cmake-modules/572/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_extra-cmake-modules build #77: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_extra-cmake-modules/77/
<travis-ci> ahoneybun/kubuntu-manual#84 (kubuntu-17.10-RC13 - d37cd06 : Aaron Honeycutt): The build has errored.
<travis-ci> Change view : https://github.com/ahoneybun/kubuntu-manual/compare/8ebbc673a84b^...d37cd0690d6d
<travis-ci> Build details : https://travis-ci.org/ahoneybun/kubuntu-manual/builds/264157168
<travis-ci> ahoneybun/kubuntu-manual#85 (kubuntu-17.10-RC14 - dc3d666 : Aaron Honeycutt): The build has errored.
<travis-ci> Change view : https://github.com/ahoneybun/kubuntu-manual/compare/8ebbc673a84b^...dc3d666eb6fe
<travis-ci> Build details : https://travis-ci.org/ahoneybun/kubuntu-manual/builds/264162945
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-workspace build #121: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-workspace/121/
<travis-ci> ahoneybun/kubuntu-manual#86 (kubuntu-17.10-RC15 - f8087af : Aaron Honeycutt): The build has errored.
<travis-ci> Change view : https://github.com/ahoneybun/kubuntu-manual/compare/8ebbc673a84b^...f8087afd5bdc
<travis-ci> Build details : https://travis-ci.org/ahoneybun/kubuntu-manual/builds/264166482
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-workspace build #122: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-workspace/122/
 * acheronuk kicks the armhf test queue
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-workspace build #123: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-workspace/123/
<ahoneybun> acheronuk: could you kick a rebuild of latte-dock? he just fixed my task manager issue
<acheronuk> ahoneybun: KCI or my ppa?
<ahoneybun> staging misc has it
<acheronuk> ahoneybun: that was meant to be a stable 0.7.0 in there, but doesn't matter really for artful, so I'll do a snapshot
<acheronuk> artful? yes?
<ahoneybun> it's still 0.7.0
<ahoneybun> yea artful
<ahoneybun> just a new commit to it
<ahoneybun> https://github.com/psifidotos/Latte-Dock/commit/4c06e5000b733f6da33ee285e9961b49f57fca69
<acheronuk> it was meant to be 0.7.0 stable tarball in there. but for artful a snapshot is fine, so I'll do it
<ahoneybun> umm ok not sure lol
<acheronuk> my ppa is where I'm doing git snapshots, but no matter.......
<ahoneybun> oh 
<acheronuk> uploading...
<ahoneybun> you seem to not like doing that acheronuk
<ahoneybun> the "..." in my day meant your mad about something
<acheronuk> ahoneybun: not like what?
<ahoneybun> acheronuk: doing a new snapshot or whatever with latte-dock
<acheronuk> the ... just means I could have written that longer, but didn't
<acheronuk> and/or denotes 'in progress'
<acheronuk> I'm not 'mad' at anything, and I don't mind :)
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Ok just checking don't want to be too much work
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @ahoneybun, that snapshotting and upload is mostly scripted. just had to send the result to a different ppa
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> so very easy to do
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Oh ok
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #927: SUCCESS in 5 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/927/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kauth build #386: FIXED in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kauth/386/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdiagram build #75: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdiagram/75/
#kubuntu-devel 2018-08-06
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdenetwork-filesharing build #70: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdenetwork-filesharing/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-browser-integration build #65: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-browser-integration/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdenetwork-filesharing build #66: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdenetwork-filesharing/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_konversation build #124: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_konversation/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kholidays build #72: FAILURE in 3 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kholidays/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmailtransport build #207: FAILURE in 5 min 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmailtransport/207/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kio-extras build #70: FAILURE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kio-extras/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_okteta build #127: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_okteta/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_labplot build #183: STILL FAILING in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_labplot/183/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_konversation build #62: STILL UNSTABLE in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_konversation/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_krdc build #162: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_krdc/162/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration build #192: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration/192/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-mycroft build #63: STILL UNSTABLE in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-mycroft/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_labplot build #72: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_labplot/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_okteta build #67: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_okteta/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #77: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ark build #66: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ark/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #216: STILL UNSTABLE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/216/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration build #79: STILL UNSTABLE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_qtcurve build #154: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_qtcurve/154/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kjsembed build #175: FAILURE in 7 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kjsembed/175/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-mycroft build #170: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-mycroft/170/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-search build #166: FAILURE in 7 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-search/166/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_breeze build #47: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_breeze/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_baloo build #118: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_baloo/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kxmlrpcclient build #108: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kxmlrpcclient/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_konversation build #29: FAILURE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_konversation/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_plasma-browser-integration build #69: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_plasma-browser-integration/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_trojita build #40: FAILURE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_trojita/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_akonadi-search build #39: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_akonadi-search/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kmailtransport build #65: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kmailtransport/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kamoso build #65: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kamoso/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kaffeine build #148: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kaffeine/148/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_discover build #88: NOW UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_discover/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libkdepim build #50: FAILURE in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libkdepim/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_zanshin build #29: FAILURE in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_zanshin/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkdepim build #189: FAILURE in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkdepim/189/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_trojita build #109: FAILURE in 3 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_trojita/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kgpg build #119: FAILURE in 4 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kgpg/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_grantlee-editor build #64: FAILURE in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_grantlee-editor/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_mbox-importer build #38: FAILURE in 3 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_mbox-importer/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #58: FAILURE in 3 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_calendarsupport build #26: FAILURE in 3 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_calendarsupport/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_knotes build #52: FAILURE in 3 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_knotes/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kalarm build #49: FAILURE in 3 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kalarm/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_akregator build #43: FAILURE in 4 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_akregator/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libgravatar build #127: FAILURE in 2 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libgravatar/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libksieve build #67: FAILURE in 5 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libksieve/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ark build #176: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ark/176/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kalzium build #147: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kalzium/147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdev-php build #68: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdev-php/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_akonadiconsole build #27: FAILURE in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_akonadiconsole/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #58: FAILURE in 3 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_pim-data-exporter/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdev-python build #65: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdev-python/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_eventviews build #55: FAILURE in 4 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_eventviews/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #63: FAILURE in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kalzium build #106: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kalzium/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kitinerary build #80: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kitinerary/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kstars build #210: STILL UNSTABLE in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kstars/210/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kamoso build #166: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kamoso/166/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_cantor build #54: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_cantor/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdev-python build #127: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdev-python/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kstars build #74: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kstars/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_gwenview build #59: STILL FAILING in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_gwenview/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kio-extras build #175: FAILURE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kio-extras/175/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ark build #207: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ark/207/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kitinerary build #51: STILL FAILING in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kitinerary/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kontact build #57: FAILURE in 4 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kontact/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdepim-addons build #56: FAILURE in 2 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdepim-addons/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_purpose build #180: FAILURE in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_purpose/180/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_baloo build #53: FAILURE in 4 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_baloo/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kmail build #67: FAILURE in 4 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kmail/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_mailcommon build #52: FAILURE in 3 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_mailcommon/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_k3b build #142: STILL UNSTABLE in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_k3b/142/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libqapt build #67: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libqapt/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kphotoalbum build #64: STILL UNSTABLE in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kphotoalbum/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_k3b build #76: STILL UNSTABLE in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_k3b/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_amarok build #155: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_amarok/155/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libgravatar build #150: FAILURE in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libgravatar/150/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libksieve build #209: FAILURE in 3 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libksieve/209/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_pimcommon build #139: FAILURE in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_pimcommon/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkdepim build #157: FAILURE in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkdepim/157/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdnssd build #160: FAILURE in 4 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdnssd/160/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #131: FAILURE in 2 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_knotes build #179: FAILURE in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_knotes/179/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #130: FAILURE in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_grantlee-editor build #148: FAILURE in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_grantlee-editor/148/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kontact build #164: FAILURE in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kontact/164/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akregator build #170: FAILURE in 4 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akregator/170/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_mailcommon build #159: FAILURE in 2 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_mailcommon/159/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_krita build #211: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_krita/211/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdevelop build #62: STILL UNSTABLE in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdevelop/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_calendarsupport build #53: FAILURE in 2 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_calendarsupport/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_mailimporter build #24: FAILURE in 2 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_mailimporter/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_khtml build #50: FAILURE in 4 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_khtml/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_zanshin build #113: FAILURE in 3 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_zanshin/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadiconsole build #115: FAILURE in 3 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadiconsole/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #116: FAILURE in 3 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_libkdepim build #39: FAILURE in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_libkdepim/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kaddressbook build #180: FAILURE in 3 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kaddressbook/180/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kontact build #191: FAILURE in 3 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kontact/191/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_akonadi-calendar build #56: FAILURE in 3 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_akonadi-calendar/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmail build #215: FAILURE in 4 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmail/215/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdepim-addons build #233: FAILURE in 5 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdepim-addons/233/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_pim-data-exporter build #51: FAILURE in 2 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_pim-data-exporter/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_akonadi-import-wizard build #60: FAILURE in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_akonadi-import-wizard/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_incidenceeditor build #150: FAILURE in 2 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_incidenceeditor/150/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ktorrent build #23: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ktorrent/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kalarm build #64: FAILURE in 4 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kalarm/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktorrent build #154: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktorrent/154/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_calendarsupport build #131: FAILURE in 4 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_calendarsupport/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdnssd build #64: FAILURE in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdnssd/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_akonadi-search build #61: FAILURE in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_akonadi-search/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktorrent build #119: UNSTABLE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktorrent/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdevelop build #212: STILL UNSTABLE in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdevelop/212/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdev-python build #63: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdev-python/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_khtml build #114: FAILURE in 4 min 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_khtml/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kwin build #77: FIXED in 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kwin/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kjs build #66: FAILURE in 3 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kjs/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kfilemetadata build #54: FAILURE in 4 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kfilemetadata/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdevelop build #66: STILL UNSTABLE in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdevelop/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_breeze build #189: FAILURE in 7 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_breeze/189/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ktexteditor build #72: FAILURE in 4 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ktexteditor/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_krunner build #102: FAILURE in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_krunner/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_knotifyconfig build #190: FAILURE in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_knotifyconfig/190/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktexteditor build #204: FAILURE in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktexteditor/204/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_knotifyconfig build #59: FAILURE in 5 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_knotifyconfig/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_krunner build #43: FAILURE in 5 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_krunner/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_knewstuff build #185: FAILURE in 5 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_knewstuff/185/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kpty build #140: FAILURE in 3 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kpty/140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kitemmodels build #149: FAILURE in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kitemmodels/149/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kpackage build #164: FAILURE in 3 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kpackage/164/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kidletime build #171: FAILURE in 3 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kidletime/171/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_threadweaver build #172: FAILURE in 3 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_threadweaver/172/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_syntax-highlighting build #60: FAILURE in 4 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_syntax-highlighting/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_breeze-icons build #173: FAILURE in 4 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_breeze-icons/173/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwayland build #167: FAILURE in 4 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwayland/167/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdeclarative build #141: FAILURE in 3 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdeclarative/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kunitconversion build #147: FAILURE in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kunitconversion/147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_syntax-highlighting build #164: FAILURE in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_syntax-highlighting/164/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kded build #115: FAILURE in 3 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kded/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdesu build #77: FAILURE in 5 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdesu/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kirigami2 build #187: FAILURE in 4 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kirigami2/187/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdewebkit build #92: FAILURE in 4 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdewebkit/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kplotting build #147: FAILURE in 4 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kplotting/147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kemoticons build #156: FAILURE in 5 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kemoticons/156/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kcmutils build #115: FAILURE in 3 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kcmutils/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kinit build #85: FAILURE in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kinit/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kparts build #127: FAILURE in 4 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kparts/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kactivities build #78: FAILURE in 3 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kactivities/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdesignerplugin build #118: FAILURE in 4 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdesignerplugin/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-framework build #181: FAILURE in 5 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-framework/181/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdelibs4support build #171: FAILURE in 5 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdelibs4support/171/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ktorrent build #49: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ktorrent/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_sonnet build #161: FAILURE in 2 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_sonnet/161/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kcompletion build #160: FAILURE in 2 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kcompletion/160/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_solid build #129: FAILURE in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_solid/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kitemviews build #147: FAILURE in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kitemviews/147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kcrash build #162: FAILURE in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kcrash/162/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kjobwidgets build #114: FAILURE in 4 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kjobwidgets/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_knotifications build #106: FAILURE in 4 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_knotifications/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_attica build #119: FAILURE in 4 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_attica/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kconfigwidgets build #123: FAILURE in 4 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kconfigwidgets/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdbusaddons build #141: FAILURE in 5 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdbusaddons/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kcodecs build #158: FAILURE in 2 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kcodecs/158/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ki18n build #188: FAILURE in 2 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ki18n/188/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kguiaddons build #182: FAILURE in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kguiaddons/182/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_karchive build #180: FAILURE in 3 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_karchive/180/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kconfig build #134: FAILURE in 3 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kconfig/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kauth build #196: FAILURE in 3 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kauth/196/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwidgetsaddons build #181: FAILURE in 4 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwidgetsaddons/181/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwindowsystem build #162: FAILURE in 6 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwindowsystem/162/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kcoreaddons build #121: FAILURE in 2 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kcoreaddons/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdoctools build #114: FAILURE in 4 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdoctools/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kbookmarks build #124: FAILURE in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kbookmarks/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwallet build #94: FAILURE in 4 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwallet/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktextwidgets build #57: FAILURE in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktextwidgets/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kglobalaccel build #105: FAILURE in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kglobalaccel/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kservice build #160: FAILURE in 3 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kservice/160/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kiconthemes build #119: FAILURE in 5 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kiconthemes/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kunitconversion build #47: FAILURE in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kunitconversion/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kpty build #30: FAILURE in 3 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kpty/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kglobalaccel build #52: FAILURE in 4 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kglobalaccel/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kidletime build #48: FAILURE in 4 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kidletime/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_attica build #24: FAILURE in 4 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_attica/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kwallet build #54: FAILURE in 4 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kwallet/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kplotting build #32: FAILURE in 4 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kplotting/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kitemmodels build #66: FAILURE in 4 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kitemmodels/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_threadweaver build #57: FAILURE in 4 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_threadweaver/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kcompletion build #54: FAILURE in 4 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kcompletion/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_sonnet build #65: FAILURE in 4 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_sonnet/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kpackage build #37: FAILURE in 5 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kpackage/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kemoticons build #51: FAILURE in 5 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kemoticons/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kwayland build #60: FAILURE in 5 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kwayland/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kjobwidgets build #46: FAILURE in 5 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kjobwidgets/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_solid build #69: FAILURE in 6 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_solid/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_breeze-icons build #47: FAILURE in 6 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_breeze-icons/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdesu build #15: FAILURE in 2 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdesu/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kbookmarks build #36: FAILURE in 3 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kbookmarks/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_knotifications build #14: FAILURE in 3 min 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_knotifications/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kirigami2 build #61: FAILURE in 3 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kirigami2/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kxmlgui build #45: FAILURE in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kxmlgui/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kactivities build #31: FAILURE in 5 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kactivities/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kded build #55: FAILURE in 5 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kded/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_knewstuff build #23: FAILURE in 5 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_knewstuff/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdesignerplugin build #29: FAILURE in 5 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdesignerplugin/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kxmlgui build #164: FAILURE in 4 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kxmlgui/164/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kinit build #70: FAILURE in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kinit/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kcmutils build #50: FAILURE in 4 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kcmutils/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdewebkit build #57: FAILURE in 4 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdewebkit/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kio build #203: FAILURE in 6 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kio/203/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdeclarative build #54: FAILURE in 4 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdeclarative/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kparts build #54: FAILURE in 4 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kparts/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kwidgetsaddons build #51: FAILURE in 4 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kwidgetsaddons/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kcodecs build #13: FAILURE in 4 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kcodecs/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdbusaddons build #68: FAILURE in 4 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdbusaddons/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_karchive build #32: FAILURE in 4 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_karchive/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kitemviews build #66: FAILURE in 4 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kitemviews/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kconfig build #75: FAILURE in 4 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kconfig/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ki18n build #53: FAILURE in 4 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ki18n/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kauth build #68: FAILURE in 4 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kauth/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kguiaddons build #54: FAILURE in 5 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kguiaddons/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kwindowsystem build #35: FAILURE in 5 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kwindowsystem/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdoctools build #63: FAILURE in 5 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdoctools/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kcoreaddons build #52: FAILURE in 5 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kcoreaddons/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kservice build #54: FAILURE in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kservice/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kconfigwidgets build #33: FAILURE in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kconfigwidgets/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kiconthemes build #36: FAILURE in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kiconthemes/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kcrash build #62: FAILURE in 4 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kcrash/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ktextwidgets build #45: FAILURE in 4 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ktextwidgets/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kio build #52: FAILURE in 5 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kio/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdelibs4support build #66: FAILURE in 4 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdelibs4support/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-framework build #54: FAILURE in 5 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-framework/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2400: SUCCESS in 1 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2400/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2400: SUCCESS in 1 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2400/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2400: SUCCESS in 4 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2400/
<BluesKaj> HI folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2401: SUCCESS in 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2401/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2401: SUCCESS in 1 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2401/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2401: SUCCESS in 4 min 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2401/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_extra-cmake-modules build #647: STILL FAILING in 1 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_extra-cmake-modules/647/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #177 for job mgmt_pause_integration (previous build: ABORTED)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling build #209: STILL FAILING in 4 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/209/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Failed tests:
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- PangeaDPutTest.test_run: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/209/testReport/junit/junit/(root)/PangeaDPutTest/test_run
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- KCIBuilderTest.test_puts_log: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/209/testReport/junit/junit/(root)/KCIBuilderTest/test_puts_log
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_pause_integration build #177: ABORTED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_pause_integration/177/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kcrash build #163: STILL FAILING in 4 min 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kcrash/163/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kfilemetadata build #55: STILL FAILING in 5 min 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kfilemetadata/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kpackage build #165: STILL FAILING in 6 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kpackage/165/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kcrash build #63: STILL FAILING in 7 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kcrash/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_knotifications build #15: STILL FAILING in 8 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_knotifications/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_knotifications build #107: STILL FAILING in 8 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_knotifications/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kunitconversion build #148: STILL FAILING in 8 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kunitconversion/148/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kimageformats build #119: STILL FAILING in 8 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kimageformats/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kunitconversion build #48: STILL FAILING in 8 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kunitconversion/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kcompletion build #161: STILL FAILING in 8 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kcompletion/161/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kjs build #140: STILL FAILING in 8 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kjs/140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kjobwidgets build #47: STILL FAILING in 9 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kjobwidgets/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kpackage build #38: STILL FAILING in 9 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kpackage/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kpty build #31: STILL FAILING in 9 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kpty/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kcompletion build #55: STILL FAILING in 9 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kcompletion/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_breeze-icons build #174: STILL FAILING in 9 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_breeze-icons/174/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kfilemetadata build #129: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kfilemetadata/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kjobwidgets build #115: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kjobwidgets/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kpty build #141: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kpty/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kjs build #67: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kjs/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kimageformats build #31: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kimageformats/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_breeze-icons build #48: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_breeze-icons/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kjsembed build #176: STILL FAILING in 4 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kjsembed/176/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kjsembed build #31: STILL FAILING in 2 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kjsembed/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kauth build #197: STILL FAILING in 4 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kauth/197/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kauth build #69: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kauth/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_threadweaver build #173: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_threadweaver/173/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kguiaddons build #183: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kguiaddons/183/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kidletime build #172: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kidletime/172/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdbusaddons build #142: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdbusaddons/142/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_networkmanager-qt build #48: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_networkmanager-qt/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_attica build #120: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_attica/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_solid build #70: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_solid/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_sonnet build #66: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_sonnet/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_attica build #25: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_attica/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwayland build #168: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwayland/168/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kconfig build #76: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kconfig/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kconfig build #135: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kconfig/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kholidays build #143: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kholidays/143/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kguiaddons build #55: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kguiaddons/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_syntax-highlighting build #165: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_syntax-highlighting/165/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_karchive build #181: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_karchive/181/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdbusaddons build #69: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdbusaddons/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_sonnet build #162: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_sonnet/162/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdnssd build #65: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdnssd/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kplotting build #33: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kplotting/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_prison build #53: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_prison/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_modemmanager-qt build #20: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_modemmanager-qt/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kplotting build #148: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kplotting/148/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_modemmanager-qt build #160: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_modemmanager-qt/160/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kcodecs build #14: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kcodecs/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwindowsystem build #163: NOW UNSTABLE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwindowsystem/163/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kwayland build #61: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kwayland/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kholidays build #73: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kholidays/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kitemmodels build #67: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kitemmodels/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kitemmodels build #150: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kitemmodels/150/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_networkmanager-qt build #184: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_networkmanager-qt/184/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kidletime build #49: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kidletime/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kcodecs build #159: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kcodecs/159/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kwindowsystem build #36: NOW UNSTABLE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kwindowsystem/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_solid build #130: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_solid/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kitemviews build #148: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kitemviews/148/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdnssd build #161: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdnssd/161/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_syntax-highlighting build #61: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_syntax-highlighting/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kitemviews build #67: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kitemviews/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_threadweaver build #58: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_threadweaver/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwidgetsaddons build #182: FIXED in 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwidgetsaddons/182/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_oxygen-icons5 build #133: FIXED in 1 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_oxygen-icons5/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ki18n build #189: FIXED in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ki18n/189/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_karchive build #33: FIXED in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_karchive/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kwidgetsaddons build #52: FIXED in 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kwidgetsaddons/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ki18n build #54: FIXED in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ki18n/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kcoreaddons build #53: FIXED in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kcoreaddons/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kcoreaddons build #122: FIXED in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kcoreaddons/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_oxygen-icons5 build #21: FIXED in 1 hr 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_oxygen-icons5/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdoctools build #64: FIXED in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdoctools/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdoctools build #115: FIXED in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdoctools/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_purpose build #81: STILL FAILING in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_purpose/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdesignerplugin build #30: STILL FAILING in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdesignerplugin/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kpeople build #56: STILL FAILING in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kpeople/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kross build #58: STILL FAILING in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kross/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kded build #56: STILL FAILING in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kded/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdesu build #16: STILL FAILING in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdesu/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_baloo build #119: STILL FAILING in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_baloo/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kded build #116: STILL FAILING in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kded/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ktexteditor build #73: STILL FAILING in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ktexteditor/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kpeople build #125: STILL FAILING in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kpeople/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmediaplayer build #186: STILL FAILING in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmediaplayer/186/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kactivities build #79: STILL FAILING in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kactivities/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_frameworkintegration build #22: STILL FAILING in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_frameworkintegration/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kirigami2 build #62: STILL FAILING in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kirigami2/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kross build #114: STILL FAILING in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kross/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_knotifyconfig build #191: STILL FAILING in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_knotifyconfig/191/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kxmlrpcclient build #109: STILL FAILING in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kxmlrpcclient/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdesu build #78: STILL FAILING in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdesu/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kxmlrpcclient build #52: STILL FAILING in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kxmlrpcclient/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_purpose build #181: STILL FAILING in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_purpose/181/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kmediaplayer build #21: STILL FAILING in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kmediaplayer/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kactivities build #32: STILL FAILING in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kactivities/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kirigami2 build #188: STILL FAILING in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kirigami2/188/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_knotifyconfig build #60: STILL FAILING in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_knotifyconfig/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdesignerplugin build #119: STILL FAILING in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdesignerplugin/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_baloo build #54: STILL FAILING in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_baloo/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_frameworkintegration build #138: STILL FAILING in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_frameworkintegration/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kemoticons build #52: STILL FAILING in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kemoticons/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kemoticons build #157: STILL FAILING in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kemoticons/157/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktexteditor build #205: STILL FAILING in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktexteditor/205/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_khtml build #115: STILL FAILING in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_khtml/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_khtml build #51: STILL FAILING in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_khtml/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdewebkit build #58: STILL FAILING in 9 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdewebkit/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kinit build #71: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kinit/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style build #156: STILL FAILING in 8 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style/156/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kinit build #86: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kinit/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdewebkit build #93: STILL FAILING in 8 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdewebkit/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_krunner build #44: STILL FAILING in 9 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_krunner/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_krunner build #103: STILL FAILING in 9 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_krunner/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style build #62: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_knewstuff build #24: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_knewstuff/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_knewstuff build #186: STILL FAILING in 8 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_knewstuff/186/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kactivities-stats build #59: STILL FAILING in 9 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kactivities-stats/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kactivities-stats build #75: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kactivities-stats/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-framework build #182: STILL FAILING in 2 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-framework/182/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdelibs4support build #67: STILL FAILING in 5 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdelibs4support/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdelibs4support build #172: STILL FAILING in 4 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdelibs4support/172/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-framework build #55: STILL FAILING in 5 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-framework/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kcmutils build #116: STILL FAILING in 5 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kcmutils/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kparts build #128: STILL FAILING in 4 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kparts/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kcmutils build #51: STILL FAILING in 7 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kcmutils/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kparts build #55: STILL FAILING in 7 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kparts/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdeclarative build #142: STILL FAILING in 6 min 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdeclarative/142/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdeclarative build #55: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdeclarative/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kbookmarks build #125: STILL FAILING in 8 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kbookmarks/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kwallet build #55: STILL FAILING in 7 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kwallet/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kbookmarks build #37: STILL FAILING in 7 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kbookmarks/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwallet build #95: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwallet/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kglobalaccel build #106: STILL FAILING in 2 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kglobalaccel/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktextwidgets build #58: STILL FAILING in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktextwidgets/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kglobalaccel build #53: STILL FAILING in 4 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kglobalaccel/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kservice build #161: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kservice/161/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kconfigwidgets build #34: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kconfigwidgets/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kservice build #55: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kservice/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kconfigwidgets build #124: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kconfigwidgets/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kiconthemes build #120: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kiconthemes/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kiconthemes build #37: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kiconthemes/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kio build #53: STILL FAILING in 2 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kio/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kio build #204: STILL FAILING in 4 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kio/204/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kxmlgui build #165: STILL FAILING in 4 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kxmlgui/165/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ktextwidgets build #46: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ktextwidgets/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kxmlgui build #46: STILL FAILING in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kxmlgui/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #1157: SUCCESS in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/1157/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ffmpegthumbs build #95: FAILURE in 6 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ffmpegthumbs/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkipi build #195: FAILURE in 9 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkipi/195/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kteatime build #177: FAILURE in 9 min 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kteatime/177/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_krfb build #170: FAILURE in 9 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_krfb/170/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kbackup build #85: FAILURE in 9 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kbackup/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdebugsettings build #179: FAILURE in 9 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdebugsettings/179/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kruler build #170: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kruler/170/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kcalc build #182: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kcalc/182/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kapptemplate build #158: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kapptemplate/158/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdesdk-kioslaves build #104: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdesdk-kioslaves/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libksane build #152: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libksane/152/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmouth build #180: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmouth/180/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_k3b build #143: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_k3b/143/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_juk build #53: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_juk/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kmousetool build #67: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kmousetool/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_zeroconf-ioslave build #68: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_zeroconf-ioslave/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdegraphics-mobipocket build #146: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdegraphics-mobipocket/146/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_breeze-gtk build #188: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_breeze-gtk/188/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdesdk-thumbnailers build #59: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdesdk-thumbnailers/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmag build #146: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmag/146/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kapptemplate build #68: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kapptemplate/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktouch build #139: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktouch/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_juk build #164: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_juk/164/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_akonadiconsole build #28: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_akonadiconsole/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kwalletmanager build #74: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kwalletmanager/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kcachegrind build #69: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kcachegrind/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkomparediff2 build #124: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkomparediff2/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kactivitymanagerd build #208: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kactivitymanagerd/208/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_dragon build #137: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_dragon/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdav build #164: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdav/164/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plymouth-kcm build #183: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plymouth-kcm/183/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kturtle build #67: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kturtle/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ktimer build #68: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ktimer/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kamoso build #135: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kamoso/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ark build #67: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ark/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_syndication build #68: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_syndication/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_plasma-nm build #79: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_plasma-nm/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ark build #177: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ark/177/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ksquares build #68: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ksquares/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_svgpart build #180: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_svgpart/180/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_konsole build #69: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_konsole/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_grantleetheme build #203: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_grantleetheme/203/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_akregator build #44: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_akregator/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_milou build #60: FAILURE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_milou/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ktp-filetransfer-handler build #34: FAILURE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ktp-filetransfer-handler/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kmail build #68: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kmail/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-common-internals build #172: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-common-internals/172/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_krdc build #68: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_krdc/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_sddm-kcm build #79: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_sddm-kcm/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_artikulate build #70: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_artikulate/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_sweeper build #39: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_sweeper/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kontactinterface build #147: FAILURE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kontactinterface/147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_k3b build #44: FAILURE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_k3b/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kubrick build #69: FAILURE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kubrick/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdesdk-kioslaves build #67: FAILURE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdesdk-kioslaves/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kcharselect build #67: FAILURE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kcharselect/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdebugsettings build #68: FAILURE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdebugsettings/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_polkit-kde-agent-1 build #78: FAILURE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_polkit-kde-agent-1/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kross-interpreters build #68: FAILURE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kross-interpreters/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kalgebra build #211: FAILURE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kalgebra/211/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdesdk-thumbnailers build #67: FAILURE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdesdk-thumbnailers/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_dragon build #67: FAILURE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_dragon/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ktp-accounts-kcm build #26: FAILURE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ktp-accounts-kcm/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ktp-send-file build #33: FAILURE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ktp-send-file/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kmix build #50: FAILURE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kmix/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kamera build #184: FAILURE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kamera/184/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_print-manager build #40: FAILURE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_print-manager/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_bluedevil build #65: FAILURE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_bluedevil/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kshisen build #68: FAILURE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kshisen/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_zeroconf-ioslave build #151: FAILURE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_zeroconf-ioslave/151/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ksystemlog build #135: FAILURE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ksystemlog/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_minuet build #186: FAILURE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_minuet/186/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kmplot build #69: FAILURE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kmplot/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_konversation build #125: FAILURE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_konversation/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdf build #67: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdf/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #215: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/215/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_akonadi build #66: FAILURE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_akonadi/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_grantlee-editor build #65: STILL FAILING in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_grantlee-editor/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kde-gtk-config build #77: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kde-gtk-config/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #59: STILL FAILING in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_libkomparediff2 build #67: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_libkomparediff2/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kontact build #58: STILL FAILING in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kontact/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_svgpart build #68: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_svgpart/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_libktorrent build #66: FAILURE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_libktorrent/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_bovo build #68: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_bovo/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdegraphics-mobipocket build #68: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdegraphics-mobipocket/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kcolorchooser build #68: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kcolorchooser/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kscreenlocker build #28: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kscreenlocker/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_krfb build #68: FAILURE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_krfb/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ffmpegthumbs build #68: FAILURE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ffmpegthumbs/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kscreen build #72: FAILURE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kscreen/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ktp-approver build #70: FAILURE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ktp-approver/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_plymouth-kcm build #79: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_plymouth-kcm/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kmag build #63: FAILURE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kmag/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #183: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/183/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_baloo-widgets build #52: FAILURE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_baloo-widgets/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kamoso build #65: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kamoso/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_khelpcenter build #40: FAILURE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_khelpcenter/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_libkleo build #42: FAILURE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_libkleo/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_discover build #85: FAILURE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_discover/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_konquest build #68: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_konquest/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kblocks build #68: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kblocks/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kcalcore build #67: FAILURE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kcalcore/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_minuet build #69: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_minuet/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_step build #67: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_step/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kanagram build #40: FAILURE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kanagram/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_konqueror build #52: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_konqueror/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kmahjongg build #67: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kmahjongg/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_blinken build #68: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_blinken/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kactivitymanagerd build #66: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kactivitymanagerd/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_khangman build #67: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_khangman/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_libksysguard build #77: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_libksysguard/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kinfocenter build #77: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kinfocenter/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kaccounts-providers build #67: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kaccounts-providers/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kfloppy build #70: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kfloppy/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kruler build #68: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kruler/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kteatime build #67: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kteatime/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_klettres build #67: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_klettres/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kiriki build #64: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kiriki/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_plasma-pa build #79: FAILURE in 9 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_plasma-pa/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdav build #68: FAILURE in 9 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdav/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kbruch build #68: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kbruch/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kimagemapeditor build #67: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kimagemapeditor/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kbackup build #72: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kbackup/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kidentitymanagement build #52: FAILURE in 9 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kidentitymanagement/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_rocs build #65: FAILURE in 9 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_rocs/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_filelight build #68: FAILURE in 9 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_filelight/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_plasma-sdk build #76: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_plasma-sdk/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_knotes build #53: STILL FAILING in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_knotes/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_grantleetheme build #66: FAILURE in 9 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_grantleetheme/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_libkcompactdisc build #68: FAILURE in 9 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_libkcompactdisc/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdiamond build #69: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdiamond/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kcalc build #71: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kcalc/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kig build #53: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kig/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kajongg build #69: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kajongg/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kontactinterface build #67: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kontactinterface/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kgamma5 build #77: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kgamma5/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kmouth build #68: FAILURE in 8 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kmouth/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-nm build #169: FAILURE in 7 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-nm/169/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdenetwork-filesharing build #67: FAILURE in 7 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdenetwork-filesharing/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kgeography build #67: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kgeography/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kollision build #190: FAILURE in 7 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kollision/190/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kapman build #68: FAILURE in 9 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kapman/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kinfocenter build #181: FAILURE in 8 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kinfocenter/181/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_lskat build #68: FAILURE in 9 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_lskat/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kiten build #68: FAILURE in 9 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kiten/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdiamond build #134: FAILURE in 8 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdiamond/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_latte-dock build #197: FAILURE in 8 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_latte-dock/197/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kpimtextedit build #183: FAILURE in 8 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kpimtextedit/183/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-pa build #148: FAILURE in 8 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-pa/148/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-browser-integration build #66: FAILURE in 8 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-browser-integration/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kimagemapeditor build #182: FAILURE in 8 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kimagemapeditor/182/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_khelpcenter build #194: FAILURE in 8 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_khelpcenter/194/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kig build #173: FAILURE in 9 min 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kig/173/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ksudoku build #167: FAILURE in 9 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ksudoku/167/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kigo build #173: FAILURE in 9 min 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kigo/173/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_konsole build #196: FAILURE in 9 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_konsole/196/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdenlive build #193: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdenlive/193/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_konqueror build #178: FAILURE in 8 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_konqueror/178/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_discover build #214: FAILURE in 9 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_discover/214/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdf build #156: FAILURE in 8 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdf/156/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kalarm build #50: STILL FAILING in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kalarm/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmousetool build #171: FAILURE in 9 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmousetool/171/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_calligra build #60: STILL FAILING in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_calligra/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_polkit-kde-agent-1 build #189: FAILURE in 9 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_polkit-kde-agent-1/189/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kfloppy build #180: FAILURE in 8 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kfloppy/180/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_sddm-kcm build #172: FAILURE in 8 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_sddm-kcm/172/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_lokalize build #173: FAILURE in 8 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_lokalize/173/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_baloo-widgets build #168: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_baloo-widgets/168/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-vault build #168: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-vault/168/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_user-manager build #180: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_user-manager/180/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kcalcore build #164: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kcalcore/164/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kreversi build #100: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kreversi/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kbreakout build #162: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kbreakout/162/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdenetwork-filesharing build #71: FAILURE in 8 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdenetwork-filesharing/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_breeze-gtk build #77: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_breeze-gtk/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_konversation build #63: STILL UNSTABLE in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_konversation/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ark build #208: STILL UNSTABLE in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ark/208/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_klettres build #161: FAILURE in 8 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_klettres/161/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_discover build #89: STILL UNSTABLE in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_discover/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdenetwork-filesharing build #67: STILL UNSTABLE in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdenetwork-filesharing/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_krdc build #67: STILL UNSTABLE in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_krdc/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_khangman build #124: FAILURE in 8 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_khangman/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #217: STILL UNSTABLE in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/217/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration build #80: STILL UNSTABLE in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #78: STILL UNSTABLE in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_milou build #161: FAILURE in 7 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_milou/161/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kamoso build #66: STILL UNSTABLE in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kamoso/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_picmi build #122: FAILURE in 7 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_picmi/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kwave build #126: FAILURE in 7 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kwave/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-approver build #120: FAILURE in 7 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-approver/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_rocs build #115: FAILURE in 7 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_rocs/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_syndication build #140: FAILURE in 8 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_syndication/140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_sweeper build #132: FAILURE in 7 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_sweeper/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kalzium build #148: FAILURE in 9 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kalzium/148/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-sdk build #138: FAILURE in 6 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-sdk/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kolf build #110: FAILURE in 6 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kolf/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_parley build #149: FAILURE in 6 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_parley/149/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kcolorchooser build #154: FAILURE in 6 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kcolorchooser/154/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kbruch build #97: FAILURE in 6 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kbruch/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_plasma-browser-integration build #70: FAILURE in 6 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_plasma-browser-integration/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kaccounts-integration build #196: FAILURE in 5 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kaccounts-integration/196/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_latte-dock build #44: FAILURE in 7 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_latte-dock/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_plasma-vault build #52: FAILURE in 6 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_plasma-vault/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ksmtp build #68: FAILURE in 6 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ksmtp/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_keditbookmarks build #66: FAILURE in 7 min 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_keditbookmarks/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kfind build #66: FAILURE in 7 min 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kfind/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kio-gdrive build #70: FAILURE in 7 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kio-gdrive/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kpimtextedit build #44: FAILURE in 7 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kpimtextedit/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_libkmahjongg build #67: FAILURE in 7 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_libkmahjongg/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdev-php build #69: FAILURE in 7 min 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdev-php/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kimap build #184: FAILURE in 7 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kimap/184/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kalarmcal build #130: FAILURE in 7 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kalarmcal/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-mime build #167: FAILURE in 7 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-mime/167/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkgapi build #129: FAILURE in 7 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkgapi/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmbox build #196: FAILURE in 8 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmbox/196/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kfind build #182: FAILURE in 8 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kfind/182/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdev-python build #66: FAILURE in 8 min 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdev-python/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_dolphin build #205: FAILURE in 8 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_dolphin/205/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libksysguard build #191: FAILURE in 8 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libksysguard/191/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kalgebra build #71: FAILURE in 9 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kalgebra/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_libkcddb build #67: FAILURE in 9 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_libkcddb/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kwin build #74: FAILURE in 8 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kwin/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-auth-handler build #200: FAILURE in 4 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-auth-handler/200/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkdegames build #117: FAILURE in 6 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkdegames/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ktp-common-internals build #49: FAILURE in 9 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ktp-common-internals/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_libkgeomap build #40: FAILURE in 9 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_libkgeomap/40/
#kubuntu-devel 2018-08-07
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kexi build #64: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kexi/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_krita build #77: STILL FAILING in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_krita/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kio-gdrive build #173: FAILURE in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kio-gdrive/173/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kaccounts-integration build #69: FAILURE in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kaccounts-integration/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdevelop build #67: FAILURE in 4 min 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdevelop/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_oxygen build #55: FAILURE in 4 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_oxygen/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-mycroft build #64: STILL UNSTABLE in 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-mycroft/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kwin build #218: FAILURE in 3 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kwin/218/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_okteta build #68: STILL UNSTABLE in 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_okteta/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_spectacle build #135: FAILURE in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_spectacle/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kscreen build #66: FAILURE in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kscreen/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-integration build #151: FAILURE in 3 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-integration/151/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kaffeine build #65: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kaffeine/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_yakuake build #65: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_yakuake/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kget build #162: FAILURE in 3 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kget/162/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktorrent build #120: FAILURE in 3 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktorrent/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_systemsettings build #181: FAILURE in 3 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_systemsettings/181/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_powerdevil build #155: FAILURE in 4 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_powerdevil/155/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #215: FAILURE in 4 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdeplasma-addons/215/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-desktop build #249: FAILURE in 4 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-desktop/249/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_breeze build #82: FAILURE in 8 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_breeze/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kaddressbook build #20: FAILURE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kaddressbook/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-workspace build #198: FAILURE in 5 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-workspace/198/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdepim-addons build #57: STILL FAILING in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdepim-addons/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kalgebra build #74: FAILURE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kalgebra/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ark build #67: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ark/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kphotoalbum build #174: STILL FAILING in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kphotoalbum/174/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_systemsettings build #68: FAILURE in 3 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_systemsettings/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ktorrent build #24: FAILURE in 3 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ktorrent/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_plasma-desktop build #74: FAILURE in 4 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_plasma-desktop/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kget build #67: FAILURE in 4 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kget/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #63: FAILURE in 4 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdeplasma-addons/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kalarmcal build #31: STILL FAILING in 7 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kalarmcal/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_pimcommon build #26: STILL FAILING in 6 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_pimcommon/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_plasma-workspace build #71: FAILURE in 4 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_plasma-workspace/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_akonadi-search build #40: STILL FAILING in 3 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_akonadi-search/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_krdc build #163: STILL UNSTABLE in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_krdc/163/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_discover build #221: STILL UNSTABLE in 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_discover/221/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kstars build #211: STILL UNSTABLE in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kstars/211/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kalzium build #107: STILL UNSTABLE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kalzium/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kaffeine build #149: STILL UNSTABLE in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kaffeine/149/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_qtcurve build #155: STILL UNSTABLE in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_qtcurve/155/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kitinerary build #81: STILL UNSTABLE in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kitinerary/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libqapt build #68: STILL UNSTABLE in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libqapt/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_cantor build #55: STILL UNSTABLE in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_cantor/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kamoso build #167: STILL UNSTABLE in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kamoso/167/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-mycroft build #171: STILL UNSTABLE in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-mycroft/171/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kstars build #75: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kstars/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration build #193: STILL UNSTABLE in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration/193/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_cantor build #155: STILL UNSTABLE in 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_cantor/155/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_amarok build #156: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_amarok/156/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kphotoalbum build #65: STILL UNSTABLE in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kphotoalbum/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kitinerary build #52: STILL FAILING in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kitinerary/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdev-python build #128: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdev-python/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_gwenview build #60: STILL FAILING in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_gwenview/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libkgapi build #61: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libkgapi/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_k3b build #77: STILL UNSTABLE in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_k3b/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_akonadi build #53: STILL FAILING in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_akonadi/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_pimcommon build #140: STILL FAILING in 2 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_pimcommon/140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_krita build #212: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_krita/212/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadiconsole build #116: STILL FAILING in 2 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadiconsole/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akregator build #171: STILL FAILING in 2 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akregator/171/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_grantlee-editor build #149: STILL FAILING in 2 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_grantlee-editor/149/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kaddressbook build #181: STILL FAILING in 2 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kaddressbook/181/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_knotes build #129: FAILURE in 2 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_knotes/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdepim-addons build #234: STILL FAILING in 3 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdepim-addons/234/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kontact build #192: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kontact/192/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #112: FAILURE in 3 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kalarm build #89: FAILURE in 3 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kalarm/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_messagelib build #43: STILL FAILING in 4 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_messagelib/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmail build #216: STILL FAILING in 4 min 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmail/216/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ktorrent build #50: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ktorrent/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdevelop build #63: STILL UNSTABLE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdevelop/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_messagelib build #246: FAILURE in 3 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_messagelib/246/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdev-python build #64: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdev-python/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdevelop build #213: STILL UNSTABLE in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdevelop/213/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_calligra build #165: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_calligra/165/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kio build #54: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kio/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kwindowsystem build #37: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kwindowsystem/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kio build #205: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kio/205/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwindowsystem build #164: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwindowsystem/164/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi build #607: STILL FAILING in 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi/607/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi build #186: STILL FAILING in 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi/186/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ffmpegthumbs build #69: STILL FAILING in 3 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ffmpegthumbs/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_akonadi-search build #41: STILL FAILING in 4 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_akonadi-search/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ffmpegthumbs build #74: STILL FAILING in 4 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ffmpegthumbs/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ffmpegthumbs build #96: STILL FAILING in 4 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ffmpegthumbs/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #19: FAILURE in 4 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_akonadi-calendar/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ffmpegthumbs build #184: STILL FAILING in 5 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ffmpegthumbs/184/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi build #188: FAILURE in 6 min 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi/188/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_k3b build #97: STILL FAILING in 6 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_k3b/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_akonadi build #67: STILL FAILING in 7 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_akonadi/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kalzium build #59: STILL FAILING in 6 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kalzium/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi-search build #133: STILL FAILING in 6 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi-search/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi-calendar build #125: STILL FAILING in 7 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi-calendar/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kalzium build #149: STILL FAILING in 9 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kalzium/149/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_k3b build #45: STILL FAILING in 9 min 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_k3b/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_k3b build #144: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_k3b/144/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kalzium build #50: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kalzium/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kig build #24: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kig/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kig build #174: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kig/174/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libkexiv2 build #94: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libkexiv2/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kig build #54: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kig/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libkleo build #142: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libkleo/142/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkleo build #115: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkleo/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_libkleo build #43: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_libkleo/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_akonadi-calendar build #57: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_akonadi-calendar/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_akonadi-search build #62: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_akonadi-search/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-calendar build #169: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-calendar/169/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-search build #167: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-search/167/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libkdepim build #123: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libkdepim/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #246: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-calendar/246/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-search build #219: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-search/219/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_incidenceeditor build #20: FAILURE in 2 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_incidenceeditor/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_incidenceeditor build #122: STILL FAILING in 2 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_incidenceeditor/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_incidenceeditor build #140: FAILURE in 2 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_incidenceeditor/140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalzium build #274: STILL FAILING in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalzium/274/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_messagelib build #248: STILL FAILING in 3 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_messagelib/248/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_k3b build #239: STILL FAILING in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_k3b/239/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_messagelib build #138: FAILURE in 4 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_messagelib/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_messagelib build #22: FAILURE in 4 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_messagelib/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kig build #348: STILL FAILING in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kig/348/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkexiv2 build #333: FAILURE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkexiv2/333/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkleo build #303: STILL FAILING in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkleo/303/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_k3b build #103: FAILURE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_k3b/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalarmcal build #294: STILL FAILING in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalarmcal/294/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_libkdepim build #40: STILL FAILING in 5 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_libkdepim/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkdepim build #158: STILL FAILING in 5 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkdepim/158/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libkdepim build #51: STILL FAILING in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libkdepim/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kmailtransport build #66: STILL FAILING in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kmailtransport/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkdepim build #316: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkdepim/316/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmailtransport build #364: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmailtransport/364/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_k3b build #78: FAILURE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_k3b/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_messagelib build #493: STILL FAILING in 2 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_messagelib/493/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_incidenceeditor build #297: STILL FAILING in 3 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_incidenceeditor/297/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_mailcommon build #319: STILL FAILING in 3 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_mailcommon/319/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kalzium build #50: STILL UNSTABLE in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kalzium/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kalzium build #108: STILL UNSTABLE in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kalzium/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_calendarsupport build #252: STILL FAILING in 3 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_calendarsupport/252/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kalarmcal build #32: STILL FAILING in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kalarmcal/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kde-dev-utils build #88: STILL FAILING in 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kde-dev-utils/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kde-dev-utils build #57: STILL FAILING in 1 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kde-dev-utils/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdepim-runtime build #120: FAILURE in 5 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdepim-runtime/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-import-wizard build #98: FAILURE in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-import-wizard/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_akonadi-import-wizard build #61: STILL FAILING in 4 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_akonadi-import-wizard/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdepim-addons build #150: FAILURE in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdepim-addons/150/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kphotoalbum build #175: STILL FAILING in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kphotoalbum/175/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_grantleetheme build #204: STILL FAILING in 3 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_grantleetheme/204/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kimap build #185: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kimap/185/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kldap build #85: FAILURE in 4 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kldap/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kontactinterface build #148: STILL FAILING in 5 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kontactinterface/148/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kcalcore build #165: STILL FAILING in 6 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kcalcore/165/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kde-dev-utils build #166: STILL FAILING in 2 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kde-dev-utils/166/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdav build #165: STILL FAILING in 6 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdav/165/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kidentitymanagement build #139: FAILURE in 6 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kidentitymanagement/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kleopatra build #79: FAILURE in 7 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kleopatra/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_akonadi-mime build #16: FAILURE in 6 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_akonadi-mime/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_syndication build #141: STILL FAILING in 6 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_syndication/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_akonadi-notes build #49: FAILURE in 7 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_akonadi-notes/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi build #189: STILL FAILING in 8 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi/189/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_grantleetheme build #67: STILL FAILING in 8 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_grantleetheme/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kalarmcal build #52: FAILURE in 8 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kalarmcal/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kldap build #51: FAILURE in 8 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kldap/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kimap build #16: FAILURE in 8 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kimap/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_k3b build #104: STILL FAILING in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_k3b/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kactivities-stats build #76: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kactivities-stats/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkdepim build #190: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkdepim/190/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmediaplayer build #187: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmediaplayer/187/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdav build #69: STILL FAILING in 9 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdav/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kontactinterface build #68: STILL FAILING in 9 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kontactinterface/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kleopatra build #37: FAILURE in 9 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kleopatra/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kpeople build #126: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kpeople/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style build #157: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style/157/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdeedu-data build #200: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdeedu-data/200/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_syndication build #69: STILL FAILING in 9 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_syndication/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kgpg build #120: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kgpg/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kimageformats build #120: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kimageformats/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdev-php build #150: STILL FAILING in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdev-php/150/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kactivities-stats build #60: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kactivities-stats/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kxmlrpcclient build #110: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kxmlrpcclient/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kimageformats build #32: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kimageformats/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kmediaplayer build #22: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kmediaplayer/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kpeople build #57: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kpeople/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kio-extras build #176: STILL FAILING in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kio-extras/176/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kalgebra build #212: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kalgebra/212/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kscreen build #160: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kscreen/160/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style build #63: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kde-dev-utils build #31: STILL FAILING in 6 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kde-dev-utils/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kjsembed build #32: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kjsembed/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_grantleetheme build #205: STILL FAILING in 8 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_grantleetheme/205/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdesdk-kioslaves build #105: STILL FAILING in 8 min 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdesdk-kioslaves/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_k3b build #79: STILL FAILING in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_k3b/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kactivitymanagerd build #209: STILL FAILING in 8 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kactivitymanagerd/209/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kbackup build #86: STILL FAILING in 8 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kbackup/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kaccounts-integration build #197: STILL FAILING in 8 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kaccounts-integration/197/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdenetwork-filesharing build #72: STILL FAILING in 8 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdenetwork-filesharing/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ffmpegthumbs build #97: STILL FAILING in 9 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ffmpegthumbs/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmag build #147: STILL FAILING in 9 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmag/147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kamera build #185: STILL FAILING in 9 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kamera/185/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kfloppy build #181: STILL FAILING in 9 min 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kfloppy/181/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdiamond build #135: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdiamond/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_dragon build #138: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_dragon/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kbackup build #73: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kbackup/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kamoso build #66: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kamoso/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kig build #175: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kig/175/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kimagemapeditor build #183: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kimagemapeditor/183/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_k3b build #145: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_k3b/145/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmousetool build #172: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmousetool/172/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kamoso build #136: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kamoso/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kinfocenter build #182: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kinfocenter/182/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_krfb build #171: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_krfb/171/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kolf build #111: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kolf/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_juk build #165: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_juk/165/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kcolorchooser build #155: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kcolorchooser/155/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kcolorchooser build #69: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kcolorchooser/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdegraphics-mobipocket build #147: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdegraphics-mobipocket/147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kalzium build #150: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kalzium/150/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kscreen build #67: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kscreen/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kruler build #171: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kruler/171/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-approver build #121: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-approver/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ksudoku build #168: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ksudoku/168/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libksysguard build #192: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libksysguard/192/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plymouth-kcm build #184: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plymouth-kcm/184/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ark build #178: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ark/178/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdebugsettings build #180: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdebugsettings/180/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kbreakout build #163: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kbreakout/163/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkipi build #196: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkipi/196/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kollision build #191: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kollision/191/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdesdk-thumbnailers build #60: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdesdk-thumbnailers/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_sddm-kcm build #173: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_sddm-kcm/173/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kbruch build #98: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kbruch/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_milou build #162: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_milou/162/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-integration build #152: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-integration/152/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_svgpart build #181: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_svgpart/181/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_user-manager build #181: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_user-manager/181/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_lokalize build #174: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_lokalize/174/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kapptemplate build #159: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kapptemplate/159/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libksane build #153: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libksane/153/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_khelpcenter build #195: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_khelpcenter/195/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_breeze-gtk build #189: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_breeze-gtk/189/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kwave build #127: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kwave/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_latte-dock build #198: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_latte-dock/198/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kaccounts-integration build #70: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kaccounts-integration/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktouch build #140: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktouch/140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_bluedevil build #66: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_bluedevil/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-nm build #170: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-nm/170/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_blinken build #69: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_blinken/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ksystemlog build #136: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ksystemlog/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kdeconnect-kde build #620: FAILURE in 4.5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kdeconnect-kde/620/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kcalc build #183: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kcalc/183/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_filelight build #69: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_filelight/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kapptemplate build #69: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kapptemplate/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_konversation build #126: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_konversation/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmbox build #197: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmbox/197/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-pa build #149: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-pa/149/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_khangman build #125: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_khangman/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kcachegrind build #70: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kcachegrind/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_breeze-gtk build #78: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_breeze-gtk/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kalgebra build #72: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kalgebra/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_juk build #54: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_juk/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kruler build #69: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kruler/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_zeroconf-ioslave build #152: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_zeroconf-ioslave/152/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kde-gtk-config build #78: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kde-gtk-config/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_parley build #150: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_parley/150/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdf build #157: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdf/157/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_krfb build #69: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_krfb/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kmousetool build #68: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kmousetool/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdesdk-thumbnailers build #68: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdesdk-thumbnailers/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kgamma5 build #78: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kgamma5/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ktp-approver build #71: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ktp-approver/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_svgpart build #69: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_svgpart/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_plasma-vault build #53: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_plasma-vault/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ksmtp build #69: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ksmtp/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kscreen build #73: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kscreen/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kcalc build #72: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kcalc/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kteatime build #178: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kteatime/178/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_sddm-kcm build #80: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_sddm-kcm/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_plasma-pa build #80: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_plasma-pa/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kfloppy build #71: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kfloppy/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_konversation build #30: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_konversation/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmouth build #181: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmouth/181/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kdeconnect-kde build #621: FIXED in 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kdeconnect-kde/621/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kmix build #51: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kmix/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kubrick build #70: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kubrick/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kanagram build #41: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kanagram/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kigo build #174: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kigo/174/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kimap build #186: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kimap/186/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_lskat build #69: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_lskat/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kreversi build #101: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kreversi/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdiamond build #70: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdiamond/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kcalcore build #166: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kcalcore/166/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkomparediff2 build #125: STILL FAILING in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkomparediff2/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kig build #55: STILL FAILING in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kig/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_syndication build #142: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_syndication/142/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_konversation build #62: STILL FAILING in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_konversation/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kitinerary build #53: STILL FAILING in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kitinerary/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_baloo build #55: NOW UNSTABLE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_baloo/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_syndication build #28: STILL FAILING in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_syndication/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_akonadi build #54: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_akonadi/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_trojita build #110: FIXED in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_trojita/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_baloo build #120: NOW UNSTABLE in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_baloo/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kjsembed build #177: FIXED in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kjsembed/177/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_khtml build #52: FIXED in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_khtml/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kross build #59: FIXED in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kross/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kmag build #61: FIXED in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kmag/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_dragon build #68: STILL FAILING in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_dragon/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdev-php build #27: STILL FAILING in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdev-php/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kde-dev-scripts build #46: STILL FAILING in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kde-dev-scripts/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-browser-integration build #67: STILL FAILING in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-browser-integration/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kxmlrpcclient build #53: FIXED in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kxmlrpcclient/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-mime build #168: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-mime/168/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_akonadi-mime build #17: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_akonadi-mime/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_klettres build #162: STILL FAILING in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_klettres/162/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_grantleetheme build #68: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_grantleetheme/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_polkit-kde-agent-1 build #190: STILL FAILING in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_polkit-kde-agent-1/190/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdesdk-kioslaves build #68: STILL FAILING in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdesdk-kioslaves/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_picmi build #123: STILL FAILING in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_picmi/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-sdk build #139: STILL FAILING in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-sdk/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdebugsettings build #69: STILL FAILING in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdebugsettings/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_polkit-kde-agent-1 build #79: STILL FAILING in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_polkit-kde-agent-1/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdenlive build #194: STILL FAILING in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdenlive/194/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kalgebra build #75: FIXED in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kalgebra/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kshisen build #69: STILL FAILING in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kshisen/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kimap build #17: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kimap/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ffmpegthumbs build #70: STILL FAILING in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ffmpegthumbs/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_bovo build #69: STILL FAILING in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_bovo/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kcharselect build #68: STILL FAILING in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kcharselect/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kteatime build #68: STILL FAILING in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kteatime/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kblocks build #69: STILL FAILING in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kblocks/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_plasma-browser-integration build #71: STILL FAILING in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_plasma-browser-integration/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_konsole build #197: STILL FAILING in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_konsole/197/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_rocs build #116: STILL FAILING in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_rocs/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kbruch build #69: STILL FAILING in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kbruch/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_plasma-sdk build #77: STILL FAILING in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_plasma-sdk/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdev-php build #70: STILL FAILING in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdev-php/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kmplot build #70: STILL FAILING in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kmplot/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_zeroconf-ioslave build #69: STILL FAILING in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_zeroconf-ioslave/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kactivitymanagerd build #67: STILL FAILING in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kactivitymanagerd/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_libktorrent build #67: STILL FAILING in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_libktorrent/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_libkgeomap build #41: STILL FAILING in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_libkgeomap/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kwalletmanager build #75: STILL FAILING in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kwalletmanager/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kmouth build #69: STILL FAILING in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kmouth/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdav build #166: STILL FAILING in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdav/166/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_discover build #86: STILL FAILING in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_discover/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kmahjongg build #68: STILL FAILING in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kmahjongg/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kinfocenter build #78: STILL FAILING in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kinfocenter/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_artikulate build #71: STILL FAILING in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_artikulate/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_khangman build #68: STILL FAILING in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_khangman/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kturtle build #68: STILL FAILING in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kturtle/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kontactinterface build #149: STILL FAILING in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kontactinterface/149/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_konquest build #69: STILL FAILING in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_konquest/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kidentitymanagement build #140: STILL FAILING in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kidentitymanagement/140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_konqueror build #179: STILL FAILING in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_konqueror/179/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kapman build #69: STILL FAILING in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kapman/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_plasma-nm build #80: STILL FAILING in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_plasma-nm/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kajongg build #70: STILL FAILING in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kajongg/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_akonadi-notes build #50: STILL FAILING in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_akonadi-notes/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-notes build #152: FAILURE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-notes/152/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kwin build #219: STILL FAILING in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kwin/219/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_discover build #215: STILL FAILING in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_discover/215/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kontactinterface build #69: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kontactinterface/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_k3b build #46: STILL FAILING in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_k3b/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kmbox build #12: FAILURE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kmbox/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_sweeper build #133: STILL FAILING in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_sweeper/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-auth-handler build #201: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-auth-handler/201/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_minuet build #187: STILL FAILING in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_minuet/187/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdenetwork-filesharing build #68: STILL FAILING in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdenetwork-filesharing/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdav build #70: STILL FAILING in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdav/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kexi build #65: STILL FAILING in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kexi/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kalarmcal build #53: STILL FAILING in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kalarmcal/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_libkleo build #44: STILL FAILING in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_libkleo/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_breeze build #83: STILL FAILING in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_breeze/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_syndication build #70: STILL FAILING in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_syndication/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_sweeper build #40: STILL FAILING in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_sweeper/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdegraphics-mobipocket build #69: STILL FAILING in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdegraphics-mobipocket/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kmag build #64: STILL FAILING in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kmag/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kiriki build #65: STILL FAILING in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kiriki/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ksquares build #69: STILL FAILING in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ksquares/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdf build #68: STILL FAILING in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdf/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kde-dev-scripts build #61: STILL FAILING in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kde-dev-scripts/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_latte-dock build #45: STILL FAILING in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_latte-dock/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_krdc build #69: STILL FAILING in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_krdc/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ktimer build #69: STILL FAILING in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ktimer/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_print-manager build #41: STILL FAILING in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_print-manager/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_plymouth-kcm build #80: STILL FAILING in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_plymouth-kcm/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_milou build #61: STILL FAILING in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_milou/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_rocs build #66: STILL FAILING in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_rocs/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkleo build #116: STILL FAILING in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkleo/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_spectacle build #136: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_spectacle/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kgeography build #68: STILL FAILING in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kgeography/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_minuet build #70: STILL FAILING in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_minuet/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kscreenlocker build #29: STILL FAILING in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kscreenlocker/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kldap build #86: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kldap/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_libkcompactdisc build #69: STILL FAILING in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_libkcompactdisc/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_konsole build #70: STILL FAILING in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_konsole/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-vault build #169: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-vault/169/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_klettres build #68: STILL FAILING in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_klettres/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdev-python build #67: STILL FAILING in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdev-python/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ktnef build #57: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ktnef/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ktp-filetransfer-handler build #35: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ktp-filetransfer-handler/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kaccounts-providers build #68: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kaccounts-providers/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ktp-send-file build #34: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ktp-send-file/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ktp-accounts-kcm build #27: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ktp-accounts-kcm/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kblog build #93: FAILURE in 9 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kblog/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_krita build #66: STILL FAILING in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_krita/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_baloo-widgets build #169: STILL FAILING in 9 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_baloo-widgets/169/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kimagemapeditor build #68: STILL FAILING in 9 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kimagemapeditor/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_step build #68: STILL FAILING in 9 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_step/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ark build #68: STILL FAILING in 9 min 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ark/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_khelpcenter build #41: STILL FAILING in 9 min 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_khelpcenter/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_konqueror build #53: STILL FAILING in 9 min 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_konqueror/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_baloo-widgets build #53: STILL FAILING in 9 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_baloo-widgets/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmailtransport build #208: STILL FAILING in 9 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmailtransport/208/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kmailtransport build #38: FAILURE in 9 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kmailtransport/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kio-gdrive build #71: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kio-gdrive/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kalzium build #51: STILL FAILING in 9 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kalzium/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkdegames build #118: STILL FAILING in 9 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkdegames/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_libkmahjongg build #68: STILL FAILING in 5 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_libkmahjongg/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_powerdevil build #156: STILL FAILING in 5 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_powerdevil/156/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kross-interpreters build #69: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kross-interpreters/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_akonadi-search build #63: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_akonadi-search/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_systemsettings build #182: STILL FAILING in 5 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_systemsettings/182/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_akonadi-contacts build #36: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_akonadi-contacts/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #77: NOW UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kalarmcal build #131: STILL FAILING in 7 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kalarmcal/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-desktop build #250: STILL FAILING in 6 min 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-desktop/250/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kde-dev-utils build #167: STILL FAILING in 5 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kde-dev-utils/167/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kget build #163: STILL FAILING in 6 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kget/163/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kiten build #69: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kiten/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_libkcddb build #68: STILL FAILING in 6 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_libkcddb/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktorrent build #121: STILL FAILING in 7 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktorrent/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #216: STILL FAILING in 7 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdeplasma-addons/216/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kldap build #52: STILL FAILING in 7 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kldap/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-common-internals build #173: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-common-internals/173/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kamera build #186: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kamera/186/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kcolorchooser build #156: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kcolorchooser/156/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kcalc build #184: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kcalc/184/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kamoso build #137: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kamoso/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kapptemplate build #160: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kapptemplate/160/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdegraphics-mobipocket build #148: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdegraphics-mobipocket/148/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kde-gtk-config build #155: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kde-gtk-config/155/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-notes build #153: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-notes/153/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdf build #158: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdf/158/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdesdk-kioslaves build #106: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdesdk-kioslaves/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kblog build #50: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kblog/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmag build #148: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmag/148/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_khelpcenter build #196: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_khelpcenter/196/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kfloppy build #182: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kfloppy/182/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_breeze-gtk build #190: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_breeze-gtk/190/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kde-dev-scripts build #67: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kde-dev-scripts/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_khotkeys build #153: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_khotkeys/153/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kde-cli-tools build #74: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kde-cli-tools/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kcharselect build #74: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kcharselect/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmouth build #182: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmouth/182/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmix build #171: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmix/171/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_konsole build #198: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_konsole/198/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ark build #179: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ark/179/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_audiocd-kio build #116: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_audiocd-kio/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kscreen build #68: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kscreen/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_krfb build #172: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_krfb/172/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kross-interpreters build #65: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kross-interpreters/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kio-extras build #163: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kio-extras/163/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_khangman build #126: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_khangman/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kteatime build #179: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kteatime/179/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-approver build #122: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-approver/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_blinken build #100: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_blinken/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_konqueror build #180: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_konqueror/180/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kturtle build #30: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kturtle/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_latte-dock build #199: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_latte-dock/199/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kate build #95: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kate/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plymouth-kcm build #185: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plymouth-kcm/185/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_lokalize build #175: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_lokalize/175/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-browser-integration build #68: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-browser-integration/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-pa build #150: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-pa/150/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_bluedevil build #181: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_bluedevil/181/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_sddm-kcm build #174: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_sddm-kcm/174/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_sweeper build #134: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_sweeper/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kwalletmanager build #89: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kwalletmanager/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_rocs build #117: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_rocs/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ksysguard build #144: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ksysguard/144/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kgeography build #87: FAILURE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kgeography/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kblog build #94: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kblog/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_keditbookmarks build #46: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_keditbookmarks/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_oxygen build #117: FAILURE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_oxygen/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kfind build #183: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kfind/183/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_filelight build #112: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_filelight/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_breeze-grub build #77: FIXED in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_breeze-grub/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_dolphin build #206: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_dolphin/206/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ksmtp build #76: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ksmtp/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-mime build #169: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-mime/169/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_keditbookmarks build #67: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_keditbookmarks/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_bomber build #87: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_bomber/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_discover build #216: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_discover/216/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ktp-common-internals build #50: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ktp-common-internals/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_grantleetheme build #206: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_grantleetheme/206/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kleopatra build #38: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kleopatra/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kiten build #97: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kiten/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_juk build #166: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_juk/166/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ffmpegthumbs build #98: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ffmpegthumbs/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kbackup build #87: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kbackup/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_dragon build #139: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_dragon/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kfind build #67: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kfind/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_bovo build #141: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_bovo/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdav build #167: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdav/167/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kollision build #192: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kollision/192/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kblocks build #58: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kblocks/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_gwenview build #171: FAILURE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_gwenview/171/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdesdk-thumbnailers build #61: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdesdk-thumbnailers/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_minuet build #188: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_minuet/188/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdiamond build #136: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdiamond/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kbruch build #99: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kbruch/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kblackbox build #74: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kblackbox/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdenetwork-filesharing build #73: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdenetwork-filesharing/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kjumpingcube build #101: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kjumpingcube/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdebugsettings build #181: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdebugsettings/181/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kspaceduel build #64: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kspaceduel/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_palapeli build #99: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_palapeli/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kapman build #100: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kapman/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_killbots build #73: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_killbots/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_katomic build #64: FAILURE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_katomic/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers build #166: FAILURE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers/166/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_lskat build #181: FAILURE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_lskat/181/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmines build #109: FAILURE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmines/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kimap build #187: STILL FAILING in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kimap/187/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_granatier build #53: FAILURE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_granatier/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ksudoku build #169: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ksudoku/169/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmousetool build #173: STILL FAILING in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmousetool/173/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kbounce build #69: FAILURE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kbounce/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kimagemapeditor build #184: STILL FAILING in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kimagemapeditor/184/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kaccounts-providers build #147: FAILURE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kaccounts-providers/147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kgoldrunner build #84: FAILURE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kgoldrunner/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kpat build #96: FAILURE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kpat/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kcalutils build #109: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kcalutils/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kanagram build #69: FAILURE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kanagram/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_artikulate build #31: FAILURE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_artikulate/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kactivitymanagerd build #210: STILL FAILING in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kactivitymanagerd/210/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_akonadi build #68: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_akonadi/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_klettres build #163: STILL FAILING in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_klettres/163/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kontactinterface build #150: STILL FAILING in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kontactinterface/150/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_konversation build #127: STILL FAILING in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_konversation/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kcron build #144: FAILURE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kcron/144/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_cervisia build #90: FAILURE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_cervisia/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kig build #176: STILL FAILING in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kig/176/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_drkonqi build #148: FAILURE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_drkonqi/148/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_milou build #163: STILL FAILING in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_milou/163/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kgamma5 build #65: FAILURE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kgamma5/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kinfocenter build #183: STILL FAILING in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kinfocenter/183/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_print-manager build #64: FAILURE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_print-manager/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ksystemlog build #137: STILL FAILING in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ksystemlog/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdev-python build #164: FAILURE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdev-python/164/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kcachegrind build #104: FAILURE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kcachegrind/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_k3b build #146: STILL FAILING in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_k3b/146/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kruler build #172: STILL FAILING in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kruler/172/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kalzium build #151: STILL FAILING in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kalzium/151/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdev-php build #68: FAILURE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdev-php/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-sdk build #140: STILL FAILING in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-sdk/140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kompare build #78: FAILURE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kompare/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_svgpart build #182: STILL FAILING in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_svgpart/182/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktimer build #122: FAILURE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktimer/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmplot build #160: FAILURE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmplot/160/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kajongg build #104: FAILURE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kajongg/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-nm build #171: STILL FAILING in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-nm/171/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_user-manager build #182: STILL FAILING in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_user-manager/182/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-integration build #153: STILL FAILING in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-integration/153/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdialog build #63: FAILURE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdialog/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_krdc build #95: FAILURE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_krdc/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kwordquiz build #79: FAILURE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kwordquiz/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkgeomap build #105: FAILURE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkgeomap/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktouch build #141: STILL FAILING in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktouch/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_smb4k build #76: FAILURE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_smb4k/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kwave build #128: STILL FAILING in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kwave/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_konquest build #88: FAILURE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_konquest/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ksnakeduel build #144: FAILURE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ksnakeduel/144/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kolourpaint build #117: FAILURE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kolourpaint/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_picmi build #124: STILL FAILING in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_picmi/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_klickety build #71: FAILURE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_klickety/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_systemsettings build #183: STILL FAILING in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_systemsettings/183/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_powerdevil build #157: STILL FAILING in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_powerdevil/157/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kolf build #112: STILL FAILING in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kolf/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_parley build #151: STILL FAILING in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_parley/151/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmahjongg build #100: FAILURE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmahjongg/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kget build #164: STILL FAILING in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kget/164/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktorrent build #122: STILL FAILING in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktorrent/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #217: STILL FAILING in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdeplasma-addons/217/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_polkit-kde-agent-1 build #191: STILL FAILING in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_polkit-kde-agent-1/191/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktuberling build #113: FAILURE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktuberling/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-desktop build #251: STILL FAILING in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-desktop/251/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_spectacle build #137: STILL FAILING in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_spectacle/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_zeroconf-ioslave build #153: STILL FAILING in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_zeroconf-ioslave/153/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kleopatra build #80: STILL FAILING in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kleopatra/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_step build #164: FAILURE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_step/164/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ksquares build #74: FAILURE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ksquares/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kldap build #87: STILL FAILING in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kldap/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ksirk build #138: FAILURE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ksirk/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-vault build #170: STILL FAILING in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-vault/170/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdenlive build #195: STILL FAILING in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdenlive/195/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kcalutils build #58: FAILURE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kcalutils/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-send-file build #97: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-send-file/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kiriki build #40: FAILURE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kiriki/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kwin build #75: STILL FAILING in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kwin/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kshisen build #59: FAILURE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kshisen/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kreversi build #102: STILL FAILING in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kreversi/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_knavalbattle build #72: FAILURE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_knavalbattle/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_knetwalk build #75: FAILURE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_knetwalk/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kfourinline build #87: FAILURE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kfourinline/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kigo build #175: STILL FAILING in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kigo/175/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_klines build #104: FAILURE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_klines/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kbreakout build #164: STILL FAILING in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kbreakout/164/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-auth-handler build #202: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-auth-handler/202/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdevelop build #68: STILL FAILING in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdevelop/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-contact-list build #107: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-contact-list/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_krita build #162: FAILURE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_krita/162/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-text-ui build #106: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-text-ui/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-filetransfer-handler build #122: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-filetransfer-handler/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-accounts-kcm build #59: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-accounts-kcm/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-kded-module build #106: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-kded-module/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kubrick build #173: FAILURE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kubrick/173/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_okular build #202: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_okular/202/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-call-ui build #67: FAILURE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-call-ui/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kopete build #151: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kopete/151/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmenuedit build #82: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmenuedit/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kio-gdrive build #174: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kio-gdrive/174/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkcompactdisc build #78: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkcompactdisc/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkcddb build #121: FAILURE in 7 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkcddb/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmailtransport build #209: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmailtransport/209/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_baloo-widgets build #170: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_baloo-widgets/170/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-search build #168: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-search/168/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-contacts build #138: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-contacts/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kalarmcal build #132: STILL FAILING in 9 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kalarmcal/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libksane build #154: STILL FAILING in 4 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libksane/154/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktnef build #149: FAILURE in 9 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktnef/149/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdevelop build #158: FAILURE in 7 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdevelop/158/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkeduvocdocument build #50: FAILURE in 4 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkeduvocdocument/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libktorrent build #66: FAILURE in 4 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libktorrent/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_marble build #133: FAILURE in 6 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_marble/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_syndication build #143: STILL FAILING in 5 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_syndication/143/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_krita build #78: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_krita/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_breeze build #48: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_breeze/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_breeze build #190: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_breeze/190/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #38: STILL FAILING in 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #397: STILL FAILING in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/397/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #202: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktp-common-internals/202/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #216: STILL UNSTABLE in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/216/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_baloo-widgets build #101: STILL FAILING in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_baloo-widgets/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_baloo-widgets build #40: STILL FAILING in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_baloo-widgets/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_peruse build #127: NOW UNSTABLE in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_peruse/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_labplot build #184: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_labplot/184/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_umbrello build #56: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_umbrello/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_labplot build #73: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_labplot/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_gwenview build #61: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_gwenview/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #218: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/218/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kile build #46: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kile/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #79: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_peruse build #36: NOW UNSTABLE in 1 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_peruse/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kio-extras build #71: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kio-extras/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_syndication build #29: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_syndication/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_krunner build #45: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_krunner/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_frameworkintegration build #23: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_frameworkintegration/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktexteditor build #206: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktexteditor/206/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_knotifyconfig build #61: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_knotifyconfig/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_frameworkintegration build #139: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_frameworkintegration/139/
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_akonadi build #55: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_akonadi/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kjs build #68: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kjs/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kded build #57: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kded/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kunitconversion build #49: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kunitconversion/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_purpose build #82: NOW UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_purpose/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_breeze-icons build #49: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_breeze-icons/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_knewstuff build #25: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_knewstuff/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_calligra build #166: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_calligra/166/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ktexteditor build #74: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ktexteditor/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdesu build #17: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdesu/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kactivities build #33: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kactivities/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kirigami2 build #63: STILL FAILING in 4 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kirigami2/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kinit build #72: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kinit/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdesignerplugin build #31: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdesignerplugin/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_breeze-icons build #175: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_breeze-icons/175/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kded build #117: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kded/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdesignerplugin build #120: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdesignerplugin/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_knotifyconfig build #192: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_knotifyconfig/192/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kcmutils build #52: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kcmutils/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kunitconversion build #149: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kunitconversion/149/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdesu build #79: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdesu/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_knewstuff build #187: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_knewstuff/187/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kross build #115: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kross/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kpty build #32: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kpty/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_khtml build #116: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_khtml/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_purpose build #182: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_purpose/182/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kactivities build #80: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kactivities/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kirigami2 build #189: STILL FAILING in 3 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kirigami2/189/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kcmutils build #117: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kcmutils/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kinit build #87: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kinit/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kpty build #142: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kpty/142/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdelibs4support build #68: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdelibs4support/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kparts build #129: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kparts/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kjs build #141: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kjs/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdeclarative build #56: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdeclarative/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kirigami2 build #226: STILL FAILING in 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kirigami2/226/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdelibs4support build #173: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdelibs4support/173/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kparts build #56: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kparts/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kpackage build #39: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kpackage/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdeclarative build #143: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdeclarative/143/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kirigami2 build #190: NOW UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kirigami2/190/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kcrash build #64: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kcrash/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_knotifications build #16: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_knotifications/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kjobwidgets build #116: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kjobwidgets/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_knotifications build #108: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_knotifications/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kbookmarks build #126: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kbookmarks/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kauth build #70: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kauth/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kcompletion build #56: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kcompletion/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kjobwidgets build #48: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kjobwidgets/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kpackage build #166: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kpackage/166/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kirigami2 build #64: NOW UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kirigami2/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kbookmarks build #38: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kbookmarks/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kcompletion build #162: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kcompletion/162/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kcrash build #164: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kcrash/164/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kauth build #198: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kauth/198/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kwallet build #56: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kwallet/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kxmlgui build #47: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kxmlgui/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_krunner build #104: FIXED in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_krunner/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kde-dev-utils build #32: STILL FAILING in 2 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kde-dev-utils/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-framework build #56: FIXED in 1 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-framework/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_krita build #67: STILL FAILING in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_krita/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_k3b build #47: STILL FAILING in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_k3b/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kde-dev-utils build #58: STILL FAILING in 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kde-dev-utils/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_filelight build #70: FIXED in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_filelight/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ktimer build #70: FIXED in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ktimer/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdebugsettings build #70: FIXED in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdebugsettings/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kde-dev-scripts build #62: STILL FAILING in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kde-dev-scripts/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_polkit-kde-agent-1 build #192: FIXED in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_polkit-kde-agent-1/192/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kcalc build #73: FIXED in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kcalc/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kactivitymanagerd build #68: FIXED in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kactivitymanagerd/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kleopatra build #39: FIXED in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kleopatra/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdiamond build #71: FIXED in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdiamond/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kfloppy build #72: FIXED in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kfloppy/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdesdk-kioslaves build #69: FIXED in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdesdk-kioslaves/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdf build #69: FIXED in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdf/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kgamma5 build #79: FIXED in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kgamma5/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kalzium build #52: NOW UNSTABLE in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kalzium/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kimagemapeditor build #69: FIXED in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kimagemapeditor/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_zeroconf-ioslave build #70: FIXED in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_zeroconf-ioslave/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_sddm-kcm build #81: FIXED in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_sddm-kcm/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kldap build #53: FIXED in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kldap/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kwalletmanager build #76: FIXED in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kwalletmanager/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ksmtp build #70: FIXED in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ksmtp/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kcharselect build #69: FIXED in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kcharselect/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #60: STILL FAILING in 3 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_artikulate build #72: FIXED in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_artikulate/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_polkit-kde-agent-1 build #80: FIXED in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_polkit-kde-agent-1/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_baloo-widgets build #54: FIXED in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_baloo-widgets/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_lskat build #70: FIXED in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_lskat/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kmouth build #70: FIXED in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kmouth/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kde-gtk-config build #79: FIXED in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kde-gtk-config/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kapptemplate build #70: FIXED in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kapptemplate/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kcolorchooser build #70: FIXED in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kcolorchooser/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kbackup build #74: FIXED in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kbackup/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kapman build #70: FIXED in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kapman/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kmplot build #71: FIXED in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kmplot/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_dragon build #69: FIXED in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_dragon/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_konsole build #71: FIXED in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_konsole/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kiriki build #66: FIXED in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kiriki/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdesdk-thumbnailers build #69: FIXED in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdesdk-thumbnailers/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kross-interpreters build #70: FIXED in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kross-interpreters/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_khelpcenter build #42: FIXED in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_khelpcenter/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_libktorrent build #68: NOW UNSTABLE in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_libktorrent/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ktp-approver build #72: FIXED in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ktp-approver/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kinfocenter build #79: FIXED in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kinfocenter/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_akregator build #45: STILL FAILING in 5 min 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_akregator/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_eventviews build #56: STILL FAILING in 6 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_eventviews/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libksieve build #68: STILL FAILING in 6 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libksieve/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_knotes build #54: STILL FAILING in 6 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_knotes/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_baloo-widgets build #41: STILL FAILING in 7 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_baloo-widgets/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktextwidgets build #59: FIXED in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktextwidgets/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_mbox-importer build #39: STILL FAILING in 7 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_mbox-importer/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwallet build #96: FIXED in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwallet/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_k3b build #98: STILL FAILING in 8 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_k3b/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #39: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_zanshin build #30: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_zanshin/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_k3b build #240: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_k3b/240/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_trojita build #41: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_trojita/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_calendarsupport build #27: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_calendarsupport/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #64: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_calligra build #61: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_calligra/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_krita build #79: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_krita/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kde-dev-scripts build #35: STILL FAILING in 3 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kde-dev-scripts/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kde-dev-scripts build #388: STILL FAILING in 4 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kde-dev-scripts/388/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #20: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_akonadi-calendar/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_akonadi-search build #42: STILL FAILING in 4 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_akonadi-search/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #60: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ktp-common-internals/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kmailtransport build #67: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kmailtransport/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libgravatar build #28: STILL FAILING in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libgravatar/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_breeze build #49: STILL FAILING in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_breeze/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kontact build #59: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kontact/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_k3b build #80: STILL FAILING in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_k3b/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libkdepim build #52: STILL FAILING in 4 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libkdepim/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_mailcommon build #53: STILL FAILING in 3 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_mailcommon/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kblocks build #70: FIXED in 1 hr 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kblocks/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_discover build #87: FIXED in 1 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_discover/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_step build #69: FIXED in 1 hr 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_step/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kshisen build #70: FIXED in 1 hr 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kshisen/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kruler build #70: FIXED in 1 hr 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kruler/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_plasma-browser-integration build #72: NOW UNSTABLE in 1 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_plasma-browser-integration/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_juk build #55: FIXED in 1 hr 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_juk/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kmahjongg build #69: FIXED in 1 hr 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kmahjongg/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_bluedevil build #67: FIXED in 1 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_bluedevil/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_libkgeomap build #42: FIXED in 1 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_libkgeomap/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_rocs build #67: FIXED in 1 hr 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_rocs/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ark build #69: NOW UNSTABLE in 1 hr 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ark/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_klettres build #69: FIXED in 1 hr 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_klettres/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kubrick build #71: FIXED in 1 hr 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kubrick/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_libksysguard build #78: FIXED in 1 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_libksysguard/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kcachegrind build #71: FIXED in 1 hr 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kcachegrind/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_plasma-pa build #81: FIXED in 1 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_plasma-pa/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ksquares build #70: FIXED in 1 hr 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ksquares/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_libkcddb build #69: FIXED in 1 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_libkcddb/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_plasma-sdk build #78: FIXED in 1 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_plasma-sdk/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kamoso build #67: FIXED in 1 hr 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kamoso/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_konversation build #31: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_konversation/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_breeze-gtk build #79: FIXED in 1 hr 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_breeze-gtk/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kexi build #66: FIXED in 1 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kexi/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_milou build #62: FIXED in 1 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_milou/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_akonadi build #69: FIXED in 1 hr 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_akonadi/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kalgebra build #73: FIXED in 1 hr 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kalgebra/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_plasma-nm build #81: FIXED in 1 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_plasma-nm/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kiten build #70: FIXED in 1 hr 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kiten/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kblog build #51: FIXED in 1 hr 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kblog/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_konqueror build #54: FIXED in 1 hr 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_konqueror/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kig build #56: FIXED in 1 hr 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kig/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_libkomparediff2 build #68: FIXED in 1 hr 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_libkomparediff2/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_svgpart build #70: FIXED in 1 hr 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_svgpart/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kanagram build #42: FIXED in 1 hr 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kanagram/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kscreen build #74: FIXED in 1 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kscreen/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_messagelib build #44: STILL FAILING in 5 min 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_messagelib/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kfilemetadata build #130: FIXED in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kfilemetadata/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kglobalaccel build #107: FIXED in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kglobalaccel/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kemoticons build #158: FIXED in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kemoticons/158/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_pimcommon build #27: STILL FAILING in 5 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_pimcommon/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_akonadi-mime build #18: FIXED in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_akonadi-mime/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdev-php build #71: NOW UNSTABLE in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdev-php/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_libkleo build #45: FIXED in 1 hr 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_libkleo/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kde-dev-scripts build #63: FIXED in 1 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kde-dev-scripts/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kfind build #68: FIXED in 1 hr 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kfind/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_keditbookmarks build #68: FIXED in 1 hr 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_keditbookmarks/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kaccounts-providers build #69: FIXED in 1 hr 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kaccounts-providers/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ktp-send-file build #35: FIXED in 1 hr 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ktp-send-file/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ktp-accounts-kcm build #28: FIXED in 1 hr 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ktp-accounts-kcm/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_libkmahjongg build #69: FIXED in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_libkmahjongg/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kio-gdrive build #72: FIXED in 1 hr 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kio-gdrive/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kmbox build #13: FIXED in 1 hr 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kmbox/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ktp-filetransfer-handler build #36: FIXED in 1 hr 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ktp-filetransfer-handler/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kidentitymanagement build #53: FIXED in 1 hr 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kidentitymanagement/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_akonadi-notes build #51: FIXED in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_akonadi-notes/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kmailtransport build #39: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kmailtransport/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_akonadi-contacts build #37: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_akonadi-contacts/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_k3b build #81: NOW UNSTABLE in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_k3b/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kalarmcal build #33: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kalarmcal/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_gwenview build #62: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_gwenview/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kitinerary build #54: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kitinerary/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_labplot build #74: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_labplot/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kde-dev-scripts build #47: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kde-dev-scripts/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdev-php build #28: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdev-php/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_syndication build #30: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_syndication/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_konversation build #63: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_konversation/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kile build #47: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kile/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kio-extras build #72: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kio-extras/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_akonadi-search build #64: STILL FAILING in 5 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_akonadi-search/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_akonadi-calendar build #58: STILL FAILING in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_akonadi-calendar/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_calendarsupport build #54: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_calendarsupport/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_akonadi-import-wizard build #62: STILL FAILING in 5 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_akonadi-import-wizard/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_mailimporter build #25: STILL FAILING in 2 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_mailimporter/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_incidenceeditor build #21: STILL FAILING in 3 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_incidenceeditor/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_messagelib build #23: STILL FAILING in 4 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_messagelib/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_libkdepim build #41: STILL FAILING in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_libkdepim/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kxmlgui build #166: ABORTED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kxmlgui/166/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-framework build #183: ABORTED in 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-framework/183/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kde-dev-utils build #168: STILL FAILING in 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kde-dev-utils/168/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kde-dev-utils build #89: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kde-dev-utils/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_baloo-widgets build #102: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_baloo-widgets/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_spectacle build #138: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_spectacle/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kamoso build #138: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kamoso/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_systemsettings build #69: FIXED in 1 hr 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_systemsettings/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_oxygen build #56: FIXED in 1 hr 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_oxygen/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_k3b build #48: NOW UNSTABLE in 1 hr 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_k3b/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_plasma-vault build #54: FIXED in 1 hr 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_plasma-vault/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kalarmcal build #54: FIXED in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kalarmcal/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdev-python build #68: NOW UNSTABLE in 1 hr 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdev-python/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ktorrent build #25: NOW UNSTABLE in 1 hr 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ktorrent/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kget build #68: FIXED in 1 hr 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kget/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_plasma-desktop build #75: FIXED in 1 hr 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_plasma-desktop/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libksane build #155: FIXED in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libksane/155/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ktnef build #58: FIXED in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ktnef/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #64: FIXED in 1 hr 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdeplasma-addons/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_umbrello build #57: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_umbrello/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kde-dev-scripts build #48: FIXED in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kde-dev-scripts/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kde-dev-utils build #66: STILL FAILING in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kde-dev-utils/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_pim-data-exporter build #52: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_pim-data-exporter/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kalarm build #65: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kalarm/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kphotoalbum build #176: STILL FAILING in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kphotoalbum/176/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_breeze build #191: STILL FAILING in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_breeze/191/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kde-dev-utils build #267: STILL FAILING in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kde-dev-utils/267/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #203: STILL FAILING in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktp-common-internals/203/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_artikulate build #32: FIXED in 1 hr 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_artikulate/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkgeomap build #106: FIXED in 1 hr 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkgeomap/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kbruch build #100: FIXED in 1 hr 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kbruch/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmines build #110: FIXED in 1 hr 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmines/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-integration build #154: FIXED in 1 hr 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-integration/154/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kaccounts-integration build #198: FIXED in 1 hr 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kaccounts-integration/198/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kldap build #88: FIXED in 1 hr 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kldap/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_krdc build #96: FIXED in 1 hr 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_krdc/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi build #190: FIXED in 1 hr 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi/190/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_katomic build #65: FIXED in 1 hr 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_katomic/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_picmi build #125: FIXED in 1 hr 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_picmi/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers build #167: FIXED in 1 hr 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers/167/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ktp-common-internals build #51: FIXED in 1 hr 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ktp-common-internals/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ksquares build #75: FIXED in 1 hr 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ksquares/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kross-interpreters build #66: FIXED in 1 hr 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kross-interpreters/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kajongg build #105: FIXED in 1 hr 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kajongg/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmouth build #183: FIXED in 1 hr 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmouth/183/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kblackbox build #75: FIXED in 1 hr 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kblackbox/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kigo build #176: FIXED in 1 hr 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kigo/176/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libktorrent build #67: NOW UNSTABLE in 1 hr 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libktorrent/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmix build #172: FIXED in 1 hr 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmix/172/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_sweeper build #135: FIXED in 1 hr 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_sweeper/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdesdk-kioslaves build #107: FIXED in 1 hr 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdesdk-kioslaves/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_konversation build #128: NOW UNSTABLE in 1 hr 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_konversation/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kwalletmanager build #90: FIXED in 1 hr 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kwalletmanager/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktouch build #142: FIXED in 1 hr 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktouch/142/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ark build #180: NOW UNSTABLE in 1 hr 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ark/180/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdebugsettings build #182: FIXED in 1 hr 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdebugsettings/182/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kshisen build #60: FIXED in 1 hr 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kshisen/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_khangman build #127: FIXED in 1 hr 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_khangman/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kcron build #145: FIXED in 1 hr 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kcron/145/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kturtle build #31: FIXED in 1 hr 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kturtle/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_lokalize build #176: FIXED in 1 hr 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_lokalize/176/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_krfb build #173: FIXED in 1 hr 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_krfb/173/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kruler build #173: FIXED in 1 hr 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kruler/173/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_blinken build #101: FIXED in 1 hr 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_blinken/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdiamond build #137: FIXED in 1 hr 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdiamond/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kimagemapeditor build #185: FIXED in 1 hr 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kimagemapeditor/185/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_latte-dock build #200: FIXED in 1 hr 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_latte-dock/200/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kimap build #188: FIXED in 1 hr 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kimap/188/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kde-gtk-config build #156: FIXED in 1 hr 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kde-gtk-config/156/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kcalc build #185: FIXED in 1 hr 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kcalc/185/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_svgpart build #183: FIXED in 1 hr 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_svgpart/183/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kbounce build #70: FIXED in 1 hr 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kbounce/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ksnakeduel build #145: FIXED in 1 hr 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ksnakeduel/145/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_milou build #164: FIXED in 1 hr 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_milou/164/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmousetool build #174: FIXED in 1 hr 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmousetool/174/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_bomber build #88: FIXED in 1 hr 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_bomber/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_bovo build #142: FIXED in 1 hr 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_bovo/142/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_smb4k build #77: FIXED in 1 hr 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_smb4k/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_granatier build #54: FIXED in 1 hr 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_granatier/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kamera build #187: FIXED in 1 hr 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kamera/187/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdav build #168: FIXED in 1 hr 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdav/168/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmahjongg build #101: FIXED in 1 hr 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmahjongg/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kwordquiz build #80: FIXED in 1 hr 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kwordquiz/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kreversi build #103: FIXED in 1 hr 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kreversi/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_grantleetheme build #207: FIXED in 1 hr 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_grantleetheme/207/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_klines build #105: FIXED in 1 hr 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_klines/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kteatime build #180: FIXED in 1 hr 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kteatime/180/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktimer build #123: FIXED in 1 hr 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktimer/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_bluedevil build #182: FIXED in 1 hr 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_bluedevil/182/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kollision build #193: FIXED in 1 hr 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kollision/193/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kcharselect build #75: FIXED in 1 hr 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kcharselect/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_palapeli build #100: FIXED in 1 hr 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_palapeli/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_dragon build #140: FIXED in 1 hr 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_dragon/140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-browser-integration build #69: NOW UNSTABLE in 1 hr 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-browser-integration/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kio-extras build #164: FIXED in 1 hr 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kio-extras/164/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kolf build #113: FIXED in 1 hr 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kolf/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdev-php build #69: NOW UNSTABLE in 1 hr 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdev-php/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_klettres build #164: FIXED in 1 hr 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_klettres/164/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_okular build #203: STILL FAILING in 3 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_okular/203/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdevelop build #159: STILL FAILING in 5 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdevelop/159/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_gcompris build #264: FAILURE in 4.4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_gcompris/264/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kio-extras build #177: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kio-extras/177/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_akonadi build #56: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_akonadi/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kalarm build #51: STILL FAILING in 4 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kalarm/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdepim-addons build #58: STILL FAILING in 4 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdepim-addons/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_gcompris build #104: FAILURE in 7 min 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_gcompris/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kmail build #69: STILL FAILING in 6 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kmail/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kaddressbook build #21: STILL FAILING in 6 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kaddressbook/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #59: STILL FAILING in 6 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_pim-data-exporter/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmailtransport build #210: FIXED in 1 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmailtransport/210/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_knavalbattle build #73: FIXED in 2 hr 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_knavalbattle/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_k3b build #147: NOW UNSTABLE in 2 hr 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_k3b/147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdevelop build #69: NOW UNSTABLE in 1 hr 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdevelop/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kopete build #152: FIXED in 2 hr 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kopete/152/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmbox build #198: FIXED in 1 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmbox/198/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kblocks build #59: FIXED in 2 hr 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kblocks/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kpimtextedit build #45: FIXED in 1 hr 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kpimtextedit/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdenlive build #196: FIXED in 2 hr 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdenlive/196/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-kded-module build #107: FIXED in 1 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-kded-module/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kpat build #97: FIXED in 2 hr 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kpat/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kleopatra build #81: FIXED in 2 hr 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kleopatra/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-filetransfer-handler build #123: FIXED in 1 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-filetransfer-handler/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_minuet build #189: FIXED in 2 hr 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_minuet/189/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-contact-list build #108: FIXED in 1 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-contact-list/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kiten build #98: FIXED in 2 hr 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kiten/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_syndication build #71: FIXED in 1 hr 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_syndication/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kcalcore build #68: FIXED in 1 hr 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kcalcore/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_konqueror build #181: FIXED in 2 hr 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_konqueror/181/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_baloo-widgets build #171: FIXED in 2 hr 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_baloo-widgets/171/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-auth-handler build #203: FIXED in 1 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-auth-handler/203/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_discover build #217: FIXED in 2 hr 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_discover/217/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ksirk build #139: FIXED in 2 hr 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ksirk/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkcompactdisc build #79: FIXED in 1 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkcompactdisc/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kolourpaint build #118: FIXED in 1 hr 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kolourpaint/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-call-ui build #68: FIXED in 1 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-call-ui/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kalarmcal build #133: FIXED in 1 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kalarmcal/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_syndication build #144: FIXED in 1 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_syndication/144/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kalzium build #152: NOW UNSTABLE in 2 hr 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kalzium/152/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_step build #165: FIXED in 2 hr 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_step/165/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kapman build #101: FIXED in 2 hr 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kapman/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-notes build #154: FIXED in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-notes/154/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-nm build #172: FIXED in 2 hr 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-nm/172/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kscreen build #69: FIXED in 2 hr 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kscreen/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-send-file build #98: FIXED in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-send-file/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_print-manager build #65: FIXED in 2 hr 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_print-manager/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kaccounts-providers build #148: FIXED in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kaccounts-providers/148/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktnef build #150: FIXED in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktnef/150/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkeduvocdocument build #51: FIXED in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkeduvocdocument/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkomparediff2 build #126: FIXED in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkomparediff2/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kio-gdrive build #175: FIXED in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kio-gdrive/175/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libksysguard build #193: FIXED in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libksysguard/193/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-search build #169: FIXED in 1 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-search/169/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-contacts build #139: FIXED in 1 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-contacts/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkipi build #197: FIXED in 1 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkipi/197/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kwin build #220: FIXED in 2 hr 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kwin/220/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kwin build #76: FIXED in 1 hr 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kwin/76/
<wxl> where's kci these days? or is it temporarily down?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> kci.pangea.pub
<acheronuk> yep
<wxl> no workie it seems
<acheronuk> workie for me
<wxl> straange
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kde-dev-utils build #90: FIXED in 2 hr 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kde-dev-utils/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmenuedit build #149: FIXED in 1 hr 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmenuedit/149/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kde-dev-utils build #59: FIXED in 2 hr 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kde-dev-utils/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_powerdevil build #132: FIXED in 1 hr 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_powerdevil/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kfilemetadata build #56: FIXED in 2 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kfilemetadata/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_labplot build #185: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_labplot/185/
<wxl> something weird at work
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdev-php build #151: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdev-php/151/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_oxygen build #76: FIXED in 1 hr 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_oxygen/76/
<wxl> well in any case, someone might want to go investigate how relevant this might be https://medium.com/@vesirin/how-i-gained-commit-access-to-homebrew-in-30-minutes-2ae314df03ab
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_k3b build #105: NOW UNSTABLE in 2 hr 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_k3b/105/
<tsimonq2> wxl: Can't get there.
<wxl> tsimonq2: you can't get to kci?
<tsimonq2> So we should be safe.
<wxl> oh
<wxl> right, k
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_keditbookmarks build #47: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_keditbookmarks/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kidentitymanagement build #141: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kidentitymanagement/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_okular build #204: FIXED in 1 hr 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_okular/204/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkcddb build #122: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkcddb/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-accounts-kcm build #60: FIXED in 1 hr 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-accounts-kcm/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-text-ui build #107: FIXED in 1 hr 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-text-ui/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_dolphin build #207: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_dolphin/207/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_marble build #134: FIXED in 1 hr 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_marble/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kfind build #184: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kfind/184/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_krita build #163: FIXED in 2 hr 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_krita/163/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_powerdevil build #158: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_powerdevil/158/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_systemsettings build #184: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_systemsettings/184/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kde-cli-tools build #75: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kde-cli-tools/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_khotkeys build #154: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_khotkeys/154/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-mime build #170: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-mime/170/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kcalcore build #167: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kcalcore/167/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kget build #165: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kget/165/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #218: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdeplasma-addons/218/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkleo build #117: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkleo/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkdegames build #119: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkdegames/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdewebkit build #59: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdewebkit/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kemoticons build #53: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kemoticons/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libgravatar build #151: STILL FAILING in 2 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libgravatar/151/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_mailimporter build #124: FAILURE in 3 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_mailimporter/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libksieve build #210: STILL FAILING in 3 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libksieve/210/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdepim-apps-libs build #172: FAILURE in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdepim-apps-libs/172/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_mbox-importer build #93: FAILURE in 2 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_mbox-importer/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmail-account-wizard build #91: FAILURE in 2 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmail-account-wizard/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-import-wizard build #99: STILL FAILING in 2 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-import-wizard/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_knotes build #180: STILL FAILING in 2 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_knotes/180/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_grantlee-editor build #99: FAILURE in 2 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_grantlee-editor/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akregator build #147: FAILURE in 2 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akregator/147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_pim-sieve-editor build #116: FAILURE in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_pim-sieve-editor/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_oxygen build #118: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_oxygen/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmenuedit build #83: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmenuedit/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-calendar build #170: FIXED in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-calendar/170/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_spectacle build #139: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_spectacle/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktorrent build #123: NOW UNSTABLE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktorrent/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-desktop build #252: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-desktop/252/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kglobalaccel build #54: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kglobalaccel/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkdepim build #159: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkdepim/159/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-common-internals build #174: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-common-internals/174/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kpimtextedit build #184: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kpimtextedit/184/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kontact build #165: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kontact/165/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #106: FAILURE in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kalarm build #110: FAILURE in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kalarm/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_pim-data-exporter build #108: FAILURE in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_pim-data-exporter/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdepim-runtime build #121: STILL FAILING in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdepim-runtime/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_incidenceeditor build #141: STILL FAILING in 4 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_incidenceeditor/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadiconsole build #92: FAILURE in 4 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadiconsole/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_mailcommon build #168: FAILURE in 3 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_mailcommon/168/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_eventviews build #93: FAILURE in 4 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_eventviews/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_messagelib build #139: STILL FAILING in 3 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_messagelib/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_calendarsupport build #114: FAILURE in 3 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_calendarsupport/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-workspace build #199: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-workspace/199/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kaddressbook build #86: FAILURE in 1 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kaddressbook/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdepim-addons build #151: STILL FAILING in 3 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdepim-addons/151/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmail build #107: FAILURE in 3 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmail/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs build #95: FAILURE in 2 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_korganizer build #84: FAILURE in 3 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_korganizer/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libgravatar build #128: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libgravatar/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kamoso build #139: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kamoso/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_plasma-workspace build #72: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_plasma-workspace/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdevelop build #160: NOW UNSTABLE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdevelop/160/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_pimcommon build #141: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_pimcommon/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_calligra build #167: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_calligra/167/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_zanshin build #114: NOW UNSTABLE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_zanshin/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #132: STILL FAILING in 2 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_grantlee-editor build #150: STILL FAILING in 2 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_grantlee-editor/150/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akregator build #172: STILL FAILING in 2 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akregator/172/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_mbox-importer build #126: FAILURE in 2 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_mbox-importer/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_eventviews build #92: FAILURE in 2 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_eventviews/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #117: STILL FAILING in 3 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #113: STILL FAILING in 3 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #119: FAILURE in 3 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_pim-data-exporter/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kalarm build #90: STILL FAILING in 3 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kalarm/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadiconsole build #117: STILL FAILING in 4 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadiconsole/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_incidenceeditor build #151: STILL FAILING in 2 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_incidenceeditor/151/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kontact build #193: STILL FAILING in 2 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kontact/193/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_korganizer build #125: FAILURE in 3 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_korganizer/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_mailcommon build #160: STILL FAILING in 2 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_mailcommon/160/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_knotes build #130: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_knotes/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #131: STILL FAILING in 3 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_calendarsupport build #132: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_calendarsupport/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_messagelib build #247: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_messagelib/247/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2402: SUCCESS in 1 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2402/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2402: SUCCESS in 1 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2402/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2402: SUCCESS in 4 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2402/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kaddressbook build #182: STILL FAILING in 2 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kaddressbook/182/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdepim-addons build #235: STILL FAILING in 2 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdepim-addons/235/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmail build #217: STILL FAILING in 4 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmail/217/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-import-wizard build #100: STILL FAILING in 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-import-wizard/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kphotoalbum build #177: STILL FAILING in 4 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kphotoalbum/177/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #204: STILL FAILING in 4 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktp-common-internals/204/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_baloo-widgets build #103: STILL FAILING in 5 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_baloo-widgets/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kpkpass build #4: STILL FAILING in 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kpkpass/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kitinerary build #6: STILL FAILING in 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kitinerary/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_gcompris build #265: FIXED in 9.8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_gcompris/265/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_gcompris build #105: STILL FAILING in 1 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_gcompris/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-import-wizard build #101: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-import-wizard/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmail-account-wizard build #92: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmail-account-wizard/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_akonadi-import-wizard build #63: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_akonadi-import-wizard/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_knotes build #181: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_knotes/181/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #107: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_akonadi-search build #43: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_akonadi-search/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_mbox-importer build #94: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_mbox-importer/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_grantlee-editor build #100: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_grantlee-editor/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadiconsole build #93: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadiconsole/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_pim-data-exporter build #109: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_pim-data-exporter/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #21: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_akonadi-calendar/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akregator build #148: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akregator/148/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_eventviews build #94: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_eventviews/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kalarm build #111: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kalarm/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_trojita build #42: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_trojita/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_calligra build #62: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_calligra/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_baloo-widgets build #42: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_baloo-widgets/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdev-php build #152: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdev-php/152/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_krita build #68: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_krita/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_krita build #80: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_krita/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kio-extras build #178: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kio-extras/178/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #40: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_breeze build #192: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_breeze/192/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #61: STILL FAILING in 4 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libksieve build #69: STILL FAILING in 4 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libksieve/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_grantlee-editor build #67: STILL FAILING in 4 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_grantlee-editor/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_mbox-importer build #40: STILL FAILING in 4 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_mbox-importer/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_eventviews build #57: STILL FAILING in 4 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_eventviews/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_zanshin build #31: STILL FAILING in 4 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_zanshin/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_knotes build #55: STILL FAILING in 5 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_knotes/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_breeze build #50: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_breeze/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #1158: SUCCESS in 3 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/1158/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_akonadiconsole build #30: STILL FAILING in 5 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_akonadiconsole/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_trojita build #43: STILL FAILING in 6 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_trojita/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_mbox-importer build #127: STILL FAILING in 4 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_mbox-importer/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #133: STILL FAILING in 5 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #132: STILL FAILING in 5 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #120: STILL FAILING in 5 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_pim-data-exporter/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kalarm build #91: STILL FAILING in 6 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kalarm/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #114: STILL FAILING in 6 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_calligra build #63: STILL FAILING in 7 min 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_calligra/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kontact build #60: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kontact/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_baloo-widgets build #43: STILL FAILING in 7 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_baloo-widgets/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #65: STILL FAILING in 3 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_akonadi-calendar build #59: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_akonadi-calendar/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libksieve build #211: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libksieve/211/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdepim-runtime build #122: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdepim-runtime/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #61: STILL FAILING in 5 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ktp-common-internals/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #219: FAILURE in 4 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/219/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kalarmcal build #34: STILL FAILING in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kalarmcal/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdev-php build #29: STILL FAILING in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdev-php/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kitinerary build #55: STILL FAILING in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kitinerary/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kphotoalbum build #178: STILL FAILING in 6 min 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kphotoalbum/178/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_syndication build #31: STILL FAILING in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_syndication/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #80: FAILURE in 5 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_breeze build #51: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_breeze/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_incidenceeditor build #142: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_incidenceeditor/142/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_konversation build #32: STILL FAILING in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_konversation/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kontact build #166: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kontact/166/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_akonadi-search build #65: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_akonadi-search/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_krita build #69: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_krita/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_krita build #81: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_krita/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #118: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_eventviews build #93: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_eventviews/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_grantlee-editor build #151: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_grantlee-editor/151/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadiconsole build #118: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadiconsole/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akregator build #173: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akregator/173/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_labplot build #186: STILL FAILING in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_labplot/186/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kio-extras build #73: STILL FAILING in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kio-extras/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_labplot build #75: STILL FAILING in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_labplot/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_gwenview build #63: STILL FAILING in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_gwenview/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_konversation build #64: STILL FAILING in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_konversation/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kile build #48: STILL FAILING in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kile/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_incidenceeditor build #59: FAILURE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_incidenceeditor/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_konqueror build #152: FAILURE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_konqueror/152/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libktorrent build #68: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libktorrent/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #217: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/217/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdenetwork-filesharing build #68: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdenetwork-filesharing/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_yakuake build #66: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_yakuake/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kaffeine build #66: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kaffeine/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ark build #209: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ark/209/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_umbrello build #58: STILL FAILING in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_umbrello/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ark build #68: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ark/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #184: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/184/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_konqueror build #62: FAILURE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_konqueror/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libgravatar build #29: STILL FAILING in 8 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libgravatar/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_calendarsupport build #28: STILL FAILING in 9 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_calendarsupport/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_mailimporter build #27: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_mailimporter/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdev-php build #72: STILL UNSTABLE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdev-php/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ark build #70: STILL UNSTABLE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ark/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #41: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_breeze build #100: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_breeze/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_breeze build #447: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_breeze/447/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_messagelib build #45: STILL FAILING in 7 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_messagelib/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_discover build #90: STILL UNSTABLE in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_discover/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-mycroft build #65: STILL UNSTABLE in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-mycroft/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdev-python build #65: STILL UNSTABLE in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdev-python/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kamoso build #67: STILL UNSTABLE in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kamoso/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration build #81: STILL UNSTABLE in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_krdc build #68: STILL UNSTABLE in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_krdc/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_konversation build #64: STILL UNSTABLE in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_konversation/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kphotoalbum build #66: STILL UNSTABLE in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kphotoalbum/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #22: STILL FAILING in 7 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_akonadi-calendar/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libkdepim build #53: STILL FAILING in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libkdepim/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kmailtransport build #68: STILL FAILING in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kmailtransport/68/
#kubuntu-devel 2018-08-08
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_pimcommon build #28: STILL FAILING in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_pimcommon/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kgpg build #18: FAILURE in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kgpg/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_mailimporter build #28: STILL FAILING in 4 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_mailimporter/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kitinerary build #7: STILL FAILING in 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kitinerary/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_konversation build #33: STILL FAILING in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_konversation/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_pim-sieve-editor build #117: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_pim-sieve-editor/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kmailtransport build #40: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kmailtransport/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kaddressbook build #87: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kaddressbook/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_korganizer build #85: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_korganizer/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_akonadi-search build #44: STILL FAILING in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_akonadi-search/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_krdc build #164: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_krdc/164/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kio-extras build #74: STILL FAILING in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kio-extras/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kamoso build #168: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kamoso/168/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kitinerary build #82: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kitinerary/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-mycroft build #172: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-mycroft/172/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_discover build #222: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_discover/222/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kalzium build #109: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kalzium/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_qtcurve build #156: STILL UNSTABLE in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_qtcurve/156/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_konversation build #65: STILL FAILING in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_konversation/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_mailcommon build #161: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_mailcommon/161/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdev-php build #30: STILL FAILING in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdev-php/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kitinerary build #56: STILL FAILING in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kitinerary/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kalzium build #51: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kalzium/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kstars build #212: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kstars/212/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #18: FAILURE in 4 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_akonadi-contacts/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_incidenceeditor build #152: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_incidenceeditor/152/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_syndication build #32: STILL FAILING in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_syndication/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kalarmcal build #35: STILL FAILING in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kalarmcal/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kaffeine build #150: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kaffeine/150/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration build #194: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration/194/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdepim-addons build #236: STILL FAILING in 3 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdepim-addons/236/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmail build #108: FIXED in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmail/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdepim-addons build #152: FIXED in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdepim-addons/152/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_akonadi-contacts build #38: FIXED in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_akonadi-contacts/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libqapt build #69: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libqapt/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_calligra build #168: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_calligra/168/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libkgapi build #62: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libkgapi/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kile build #49: STILL FAILING in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kile/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_gwenview build #64: STILL FAILING in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_gwenview/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_umbrello build #59: STILL FAILING in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_umbrello/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdev-python build #166: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdev-python/166/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kontact build #194: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kontact/194/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_labplot build #76: STILL FAILING in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_labplot/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kaddressbook build #183: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kaddressbook/183/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdev-python build #129: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdev-python/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #115: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #134: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_mbox-importer build #128: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_mbox-importer/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #121: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_pim-data-exporter/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kalarm build #92: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kalarm/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #133: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_korganizer build #126: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_korganizer/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kalarmcal build #36: STILL FAILING in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kalarmcal/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ktorrent build #26: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ktorrent/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libgravatar build #152: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libgravatar/152/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_mailimporter build #125: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_mailimporter/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_calendarsupport build #115: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_calendarsupport/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_amarok build #157: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_amarok/157/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ktorrent build #51: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ktorrent/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kio-extras build #179: STILL FAILING in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kio-extras/179/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kstars build #76: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kstars/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmail build #218: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmail/218/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_libksieve build #60: FAILURE in 2 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_libksieve/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_messagelib build #24: STILL FAILING in 5 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_messagelib/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_grantlee-editor build #55: FAILURE in 4 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_grantlee-editor/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdevelop build #70: STILL UNSTABLE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdevelop/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdepim-apps-libs build #39: FAILURE in 2 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdepim-apps-libs/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_okteta build #69: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_okteta/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_libgravatar build #58: FAILURE in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_libgravatar/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_akregator build #27: FAILURE in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_akregator/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_knotes build #60: FAILURE in 4 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_knotes/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_messagelib build #140: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_messagelib/140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_mailimporter build #26: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_mailimporter/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_krita build #213: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_krita/213/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_syndication build #33: STILL FAILING in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_syndication/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdepim-addons build #237: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdepim-addons/237/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_akonadi build #57: STILL FAILING in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_akonadi/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libkdepim build #54: STILL FAILING in 4 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libkdepim/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdepim-apps-libs build #173: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdepim-apps-libs/173/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libgravatar build #129: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libgravatar/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_breeze build #193: NOW UNSTABLE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_breeze/193/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdevelop build #214: STILL UNSTABLE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdevelop/214/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs build #96: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_akonadi-import-wizard build #64: STILL FAILING in 2 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_akonadi-import-wizard/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_pim-sieve-editor build #53: FAILURE in 2 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_pim-sieve-editor/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kmail-account-wizard build #56: FAILURE in 2 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kmail-account-wizard/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kalarm build #66: STILL FAILING in 2 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kalarm/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_mbox-importer build #38: FAILURE in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_mbox-importer/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_mailcommon build #27: FAILURE in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_mailcommon/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kmailtransport build #69: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kmailtransport/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libgravatar build #30: STILL FAILING in 3 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libgravatar/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs build #17: FAILURE in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libksieve build #70: STILL FAILING in 3 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libksieve/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #23: STILL FAILING in 4 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_akonadi-calendar/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_knotes build #56: STILL FAILING in 2 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_knotes/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_grantlee-editor build #68: STILL FAILING in 2 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_grantlee-editor/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_mailcommon build #169: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_mailcommon/169/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_calendarsupport build #55: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_calendarsupport/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_akonadiconsole build #31: STILL FAILING in 2 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_akonadiconsole/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_mailcommon build #54: STILL FAILING in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_mailcommon/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_akregator build #46: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_akregator/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #15: FAILURE in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_eventviews build #58: STILL FAILING in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_eventviews/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #53: FAILURE in 4 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdepim-runtime/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #55: FAILURE in 2 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_akonadiconsole build #44: FAILURE in 2 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_akonadiconsole/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kontact build #55: FAILURE in 2 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kontact/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_mbox-importer build #41: STILL FAILING in 2 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_mbox-importer/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_incidenceeditor build #22: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_incidenceeditor/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_pim-data-exporter build #53: STILL FAILING in 3 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_pim-data-exporter/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #54: FAILURE in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #62: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kalarm build #52: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kalarm/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #66: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #60: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_pim-data-exporter/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kaddressbook build #22: STILL FAILING in 2 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kaddressbook/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kontact build #61: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kontact/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kmail build #70: STILL FAILING in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kmail/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_korganizer build #28: FAILURE in 3 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_korganizer/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdepim-addons build #59: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdepim-addons/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_calendarsupport build #29: STILL FAILING in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_calendarsupport/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdevelop build #64: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdevelop/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkgapi build #131: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkgapi/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_incidenceeditor build #60: STILL FAILING in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_incidenceeditor/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_messagelib build #46: STILL FAILING in 4 min 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_messagelib/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_pimcommon build #29: STILL FAILING in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_pimcommon/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-framework build #184: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-framework/184/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_libkdepim build #42: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_libkdepim/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kirigami2 build #65: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kirigami2/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kirigami2 build #191: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kirigami2/191/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_breeze build #52: NOW UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_breeze/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdewebkit build #94: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdewebkit/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kxmlgui build #167: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kxmlgui/167/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwindowsystem build #165: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwindowsystem/165/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kwindowsystem build #38: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kwindowsystem/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kmail build #54: FAILURE in 2 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kmail/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_korganizer build #38: FAILURE in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_korganizer/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kaddressbook build #32: FAILURE in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kaddressbook/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdepim-addons build #53: FAILURE in 3 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdepim-addons/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #81: STILL FAILING in 1 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_akonadiconsole build #45: STILL FAILING in 3 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_akonadiconsole/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kalarm build #67: STILL FAILING in 3 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kalarm/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kontact build #56: STILL FAILING in 3 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kontact/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_mbox-importer build #39: STILL FAILING in 3 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_mbox-importer/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_akonadi-import-wizard build #65: STILL FAILING in 4 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_akonadi-import-wizard/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kmail-account-wizard build #57: STILL FAILING in 4 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kmail-account-wizard/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_grantlee-editor build #56: STILL FAILING in 5 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_grantlee-editor/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_pim-data-exporter build #54: STILL FAILING in 5 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_pim-data-exporter/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_baloo-widgets build #44: STILL FAILING in 7 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_baloo-widgets/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #42: STILL FAILING in 7 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_akregator build #28: STILL FAILING in 7 min 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_akregator/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_konqueror build #63: STILL FAILING in 8 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_konqueror/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_mailcommon build #28: STILL FAILING in 3 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_mailcommon/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #62: STILL FAILING in 3 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ktp-common-internals/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_krita build #82: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_krita/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_krita build #70: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_krita/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_konversation build #34: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_konversation/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_libksieve build #61: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_libksieve/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #56: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_knotes build #61: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_knotes/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_incidenceeditor build #23: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_incidenceeditor/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdev-php build #31: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdev-php/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_syndication build #34: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_syndication/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kile build #50: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kile/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kitinerary build #57: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kitinerary/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_konversation build #66: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_konversation/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_pim-sieve-editor build #54: STILL FAILING in 4 min 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_pim-sieve-editor/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kaddressbook build #33: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kaddressbook/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdepim-addons build #54: STILL FAILING in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdepim-addons/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kmail build #55: STILL FAILING in 3 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kmail/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_korganizer build #39: STILL FAILING in 4 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_korganizer/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_labplot build #77: STILL FAILING in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_labplot/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kio-extras build #75: STILL FAILING in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kio-extras/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_gwenview build #65: STILL FAILING in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_gwenview/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_libgravatar build #59: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_libgravatar/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_akonadi build #58: STILL FAILING in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_akonadi/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_umbrello build #60: STILL FAILING in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_umbrello/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_grantlee-editor build #69: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_grantlee-editor/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #24: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_akonadi-calendar/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #63: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_akregator build #47: STILL FAILING in 3 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_akregator/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_mbox-importer build #42: STILL FAILING in 4 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_mbox-importer/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libksieve build #71: STILL FAILING in 4 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libksieve/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_knotes build #57: STILL FAILING in 4 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_knotes/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kgpg build #19: STILL FAILING in 4 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kgpg/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #55: STILL FAILING in 5 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_trojita build #44: STILL FAILING in 5 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_trojita/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_calligra build #64: STILL FAILING in 6 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_calligra/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_zanshin build #32: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_zanshin/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_eventviews build #59: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_eventviews/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_akonadiconsole build #32: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_akonadiconsole/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #67: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #16: STILL FAILING in 4 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdepim-apps-libs build #40: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdepim-apps-libs/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_incidenceeditor build #61: STILL FAILING in 4 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_incidenceeditor/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kontact build #62: STILL FAILING in 4 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kontact/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_korganizer build #29: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_korganizer/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdepim-addons build #60: STILL FAILING in 4 min 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdepim-addons/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kalarmcal build #37: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kalarmcal/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_messagelib build #25: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_messagelib/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_akonadi-search build #45: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_akonadi-search/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #19: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_akonadi-contacts/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kalarm build #53: STILL FAILING in 2 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kalarm/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_calendarsupport build #30: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_calendarsupport/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #54: STILL FAILING in 4 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdepim-runtime/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libgravatar build #31: STILL FAILING in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libgravatar/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_mailimporter build #29: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_mailimporter/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs build #18: STILL FAILING in 4 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kmail build #71: STILL FAILING in 3 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kmail/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kaddressbook build #23: STILL FAILING in 3 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kaddressbook/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #61: STILL FAILING in 4 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_pim-data-exporter/61/
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libkdepim build #55: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libkdepim/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_mailcommon build #55: STILL FAILING in 2 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_mailcommon/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_messagelib build #47: STILL FAILING in 4 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_messagelib/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_pimcommon build #30: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_pimcommon/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2403: SUCCESS in 1 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2403/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2403: SUCCESS in 1 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2403/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2403: SUCCESS in 4 min 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2403/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_akonadi-import-wizard build #66: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_akonadi-import-wizard/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_akonadiconsole build #46: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_akonadiconsole/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_akonadi build #59: STILL FAILING in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_akonadi/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kmail-account-wizard build #58: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kmail-account-wizard/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kontact build #57: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kontact/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_korganizer build #40: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_korganizer/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_mbox-importer build #40: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_mbox-importer/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_grantlee-editor build #57: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_grantlee-editor/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_akregator build #29: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_akregator/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kaddressbook build #34: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kaddressbook/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_pim-data-exporter build #55: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_pim-data-exporter/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_pim-sieve-editor build #55: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_pim-sieve-editor/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kalarm build #68: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kalarm/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_syndication build #35: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_syndication/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kmail build #56: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kmail/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdepim-addons build #55: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdepim-addons/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_mailcommon build #29: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_mailcommon/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kalarmcal build #38: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kalarmcal/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_grantlee-editor build #70: STILL FAILING in 2 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_grantlee-editor/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #56: STILL FAILING in 2 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #64: STILL FAILING in 2 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_mbox-importer build #43: STILL FAILING in 2 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_mbox-importer/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_akregator build #48: STILL FAILING in 3 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_akregator/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_mailcommon build #56: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_mailcommon/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_mailimporter build #30: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_mailimporter/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #25: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_akonadi-calendar/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libksieve build #72: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libksieve/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_knotes build #58: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_knotes/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kgpg build #20: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kgpg/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #62: STILL FAILING in 2 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_pim-data-exporter/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_akonadiconsole build #33: STILL FAILING in 2 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_akonadiconsole/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kalarm build #54: STILL FAILING in 2 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kalarm/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_eventviews build #60: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_eventviews/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #68: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #17: STILL FAILING in 4 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_incidenceeditor build #62: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_incidenceeditor/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kontact build #63: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kontact/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_calendarsupport build #31: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_calendarsupport/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libgravatar build #32: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libgravatar/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #55: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdepim-runtime/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs build #19: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kaddressbook build #24: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kaddressbook/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdepim-addons build #61: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdepim-addons/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kmail build #72: STILL FAILING in 3 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kmail/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_korganizer build #30: STILL FAILING in 4 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_korganizer/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_messagelib build #48: STILL FAILING in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_messagelib/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_pimcommon build #31: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_pimcommon/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2404: SUCCESS in 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2404/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2404: SUCCESS in 1 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2404/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2404: SUCCESS in 4 min 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2404/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kitinerary build #83: STILL UNSTABLE in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kitinerary/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_akonadi build #60: STILL FAILING in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_akonadi/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_syndication build #36: STILL FAILING in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_syndication/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdev-php build #51: STILL FAILING in 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdev-php/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdev-php build #177: STILL FAILING in 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdev-php/177/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdev-php build #70: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdev-php/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdev-php build #73: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdev-php/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdev-php build #153: STILL FAILING in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdev-php/153/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdev-php build #32: STILL FAILING in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdev-php/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_akonadi build #61: STILL FAILING in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_akonadi/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_akonadiconsole build #34: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_akonadiconsole/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_grantlee-editor build #71: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_grantlee-editor/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_mbox-importer build #44: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_mbox-importer/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #63: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_pim-data-exporter/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_akregator build #49: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_akregator/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #65: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kalarm build #55: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kalarm/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_eventviews build #61: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_eventviews/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #18: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #57: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #69: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kontact build #64: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kontact/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kalarmcal build #39: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kalarmcal/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_incidenceeditor build #63: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_incidenceeditor/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libgravatar build #33: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libgravatar/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kaddressbook build #25: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kaddressbook/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_korganizer build #31: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_korganizer/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kmail build #73: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kmail/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdepim-addons build #62: FIXED in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdepim-addons/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #1159: SUCCESS in 3 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/1159/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #116: FAILURE in 6 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_sddm-kcm build #83: FAILURE in 6 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_sddm-kcm/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #119: FAILURE in 6 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_mailcommon build #57: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_mailcommon/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_plasma-browser-integration build #73: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_plasma-browser-integration/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #218: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/218/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #185: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/185/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdenetwork-filesharing build #69: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdenetwork-filesharing/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration build #82: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_labplot build #78: STILL FAILING in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_labplot/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_krita build #83: STILL FAILING in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_krita/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_eventviews build #94: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_eventviews/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadiconsole build #119: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadiconsole/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ark build #71: STILL UNSTABLE in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ark/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libktorrent build #69: STILL UNSTABLE in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libktorrent/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_knotes build #131: FAILURE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_knotes/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #135: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kalarm build #93: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kalarm/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_labplot build #187: STILL FAILING in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_labplot/187/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_mbox-importer build #129: FAILURE in 8 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_mbox-importer/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #122: FAILURE in 9 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_pim-data-exporter/122/
#kubuntu-devel 2018-08-09
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kontact build #195: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kontact/195/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_incidenceeditor build #153: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_incidenceeditor/153/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-browser-integration build #70: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-browser-integration/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_krdc build #69: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_krdc/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-mycroft build #66: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-mycroft/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kstars build #213: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kstars/213/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-mycroft build #173: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-mycroft/173/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kalzium build #52: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kalzium/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kamoso build #68: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kamoso/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_yakuake build #67: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_yakuake/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ark build #69: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ark/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #143: FAILURE in 6 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-calendar/143/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_konversation build #65: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_konversation/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_discover build #223: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_discover/223/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration build #195: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration/195/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kaffeine build #67: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kaffeine/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_qtcurve build #157: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_qtcurve/157/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ark build #210: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ark/210/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_okteta build #70: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_okteta/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kamoso build #169: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kamoso/169/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_krdc build #165: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_krdc/165/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_calendarsupport build #133: FAILURE in 5 min 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_calendarsupport/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_mailcommon build #162: FAILURE in 7 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_mailcommon/162/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_mailimporter build #119: FAILURE in 4 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_mailimporter/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdev-python build #167: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdev-python/167/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_cantor build #156: STILL UNSTABLE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_cantor/156/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kphotoalbum build #67: STILL UNSTABLE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kphotoalbum/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_gwenview build #66: STILL FAILING in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_gwenview/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kstars build #77: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kstars/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libqapt build #70: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libqapt/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kaffeine build #151: STILL UNSTABLE in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kaffeine/151/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_cantor build #56: STILL UNSTABLE in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_cantor/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kalzium build #110: STILL UNSTABLE in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kalzium/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kitinerary build #84: STILL UNSTABLE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kitinerary/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_korganizer build #127: FAILURE in 4 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_korganizer/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #156: FAILURE in 4 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdepim-runtime/156/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ktorrent build #27: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ktorrent/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdev-python build #130: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdev-python/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdevelop build #65: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdevelop/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ktorrent build #52: STILL UNSTABLE in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ktorrent/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kaddressbook build #184: FAILURE in 4 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kaddressbook/184/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdepim-addons build #238: FAILURE in 4 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdepim-addons/238/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmail build #219: FAILURE in 4 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmail/219/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_amarok build #158: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_amarok/158/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_messagelib build #49: STILL FAILING in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_messagelib/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdev-python build #66: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdev-python/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_messagelib build #248: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_messagelib/248/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_krita build #214: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_krita/214/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-notes build #181: FAILURE in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-notes/181/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-mime build #163: FAILURE in 4 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-mime/163/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_pimcommon build #32: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_pimcommon/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libkgapi build #63: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libkgapi/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkgapi build #132: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkgapi/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kwayland build #64: FAILURE in 8 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kwayland/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kirigami2 build #66: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kirigami2/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_breeze-icons build #50: FAILURE in 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_breeze-icons/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdevelop build #215: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdevelop/215/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_knotifications build #17: UNSTABLE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_knotifications/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kwindowsystem build #39: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kwindowsystem/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwindowsystem build #166: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwindowsystem/166/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_knotifications build #109: UNSTABLE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_knotifications/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_breeze-icons build #177: FAILURE in 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_breeze-icons/177/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kirigami2 build #192: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kirigami2/192/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdeclarative build #145: UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdeclarative/145/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2405: SUCCESS in 1 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2405/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2405: SUCCESS in 1 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2405/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2405: SUCCESS in 4 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2405/
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_okteta build #128: FAILURE in 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_okteta/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_okteta build #361: STILL FAILING in 5 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_okteta/361/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_okteta build #71: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_okteta/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kio-gdrive build #48: STILL FAILING in 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kio-gdrive/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kio-gdrive build #147: STILL FAILING in 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kio-gdrive/147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kstars build #1186: FAILURE in 7.3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kstars/1186/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #671: STILL FAILING in 2 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/671/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kstars build #214: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kstars/214/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kstars build #78: STILL UNSTABLE in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kstars/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2406: SUCCESS in 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2406/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2406: SUCCESS in 1 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2406/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2406: SUCCESS in 4 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2406/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kstars build #1187: FIXED in 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kstars/1187/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kstars build #79: FAILURE in 1 min 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kstars/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #672: STILL FAILING in 1 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/672/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kstars build #215: FAILURE in 1 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kstars/215/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_sddm-kcm build #84: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_sddm-kcm/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #673: STILL FAILING in 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/673/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kstars build #80: FIXED in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kstars/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kstars build #216: FIXED in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kstars/216/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #1160: SUCCESS in 3 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/1160/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-browser-integration build #71: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-browser-integration/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_labplot build #79: STILL FAILING in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_labplot/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #219: STILL UNSTABLE in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/219/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ark build #72: STILL UNSTABLE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ark/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_labplot build #188: STILL FAILING in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_labplot/188/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #186: STILL UNSTABLE in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/186/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_konqueror build #64: FIXED in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_konqueror/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kio-extras build #180: STILL FAILING in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kio-extras/180/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kwalletmanager build #73: FAILURE in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kwalletmanager/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kio-extras build #76: STILL FAILING in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kio-extras/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libkgapi build #64: STILL UNSTABLE in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libkgapi/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kaffeine build #68: STILL UNSTABLE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kaffeine/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_yakuake build #68: STILL UNSTABLE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_yakuake/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_konqueror build #153: FIXED in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_konqueror/153/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_purpose build #83: FIXED in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_purpose/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_krita build #84: STILL FAILING in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_krita/84/
#kubuntu-devel 2018-08-10
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdepim-addons build #239: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdepim-addons/239/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libktorrent build #70: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libktorrent/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-mycroft build #67: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-mycroft/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ark build #70: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ark/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwalletmanager build #168: FAILURE in 1 hr 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwalletmanager/168/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_krdc build #70: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_krdc/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_discover build #224: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_discover/224/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kalzium build #53: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kalzium/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmail build #220: FIXED in 1 hr 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmail/220/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdenetwork-filesharing build #70: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdenetwork-filesharing/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ark build #211: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ark/211/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-mycroft build #174: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-mycroft/174/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration build #83: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_plasma-browser-integration build #74: STILL UNSTABLE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_plasma-browser-integration/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdev-python build #168: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdev-python/168/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_konversation build #66: STILL UNSTABLE in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_konversation/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kamoso build #170: STILL UNSTABLE in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kamoso/170/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kamoso build #69: STILL UNSTABLE in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kamoso/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_qtcurve build #158: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_qtcurve/158/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kalzium build #111: STILL UNSTABLE in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kalzium/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration build #196: STILL UNSTABLE in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration/196/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kaffeine build #152: STILL UNSTABLE in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kaffeine/152/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kphotoalbum build #68: STILL UNSTABLE in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kphotoalbum/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_krdc build #166: STILL UNSTABLE in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_krdc/166/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kitinerary build #58: STILL FAILING in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kitinerary/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_amarok build #159: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_amarok/159/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdev-python build #131: STILL UNSTABLE in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdev-python/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_cantor build #57: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_cantor/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libqapt build #71: STILL UNSTABLE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libqapt/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_cantor build #157: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_cantor/157/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kitinerary build #85: STILL UNSTABLE in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kitinerary/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_krita build #215: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_krita/215/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ktorrent build #28: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ktorrent/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdevelop build #66: STILL UNSTABLE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdevelop/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdev-python build #67: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdev-python/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ktorrent build #53: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ktorrent/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdevelop build #216: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdevelop/216/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kirigami2 build #193: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kirigami2/193/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwindowsystem build #167: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwindowsystem/167/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kwindowsystem build #40: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kwindowsystem/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2407: SUCCESS in 1 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2407/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2407: SUCCESS in 1 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2407/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2407: SUCCESS in 4 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2407/
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2408: SUCCESS in 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2408/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2408: SUCCESS in 1 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2408/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2408: SUCCESS in 4 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2408/
<pizzadude> acheronuk, sorry if this is asked before, but is kde plasma 5.13 going to be released in kubuntu backports ppa?
<pizzadude> if so, i hope it is released soon ;)
<acheronuk> pizzadude: needs backport of new Qt, which we have still not got in release pocket of cosmic quite yet
<pizzadude> ok
<pizzadude> any ETA, or should i just be more patient
<pizzadude> ?
<acheronuk> so we would like to do it, and will if we can, but not likely to be too soon
<pizzadude> ok
<pizzadude> also is kde applications 18.04 going to be added to the backports ppa
<pizzadude> like the dolphin file manager with empty trash button
<pizzadude> thats part of 18.04
<pizzadude> it was in an experimental ppa which i tried for a bit but i dont wanna rely on experimental ppas
<pizzadude> this is what i mean
<pizzadude> https://www.kde.org/announcements/announce-applications-18.04.0.php
<acheronuk> pizzadude: I'm getting apps 18.04 ready for cosmic now. hopefully not to log for backports
<acheronuk> *long
<pizzadude> thanks
<acheronuk> wait on Qt has delayed us a lot :/
<pizzadude> i need to switch irc clients because hexchat is giving me a "dark text on dark background" theme and its hard to type
<ngraham[m]> JFYI, we're bumping the Qt dep again for Plasma 5.14: it will depends on Qt 5.11
<ngraham[m]> so it might be worth investing in anything that makes the process less painful going forward
<acheronuk> ngraham[m]: 5.11 is going into cosmic, so we should be all go for that
<ngraham[m]> cool
<acheronuk> though 5.14 will have to be for 19.04
<ngraham[m]> right
<pizzadude> does that mean i'll have to wait till 19.04 for 5.14 or will 5.14 eventually go in backports ppa as well?
<pizzadude> cuz i prefer to stay on lts
<acheronuk> pizzadude: if there are no dependency blocks to backporting 5.14, then I would like to do that
<pizzadude> ok
<pizzadude> i love the work you devs are doing
<pizzadude> devs/packagers
<ngraham[m]> :)
<acheronuk> pizzadude: thanks. wish we could go quicker, but the ubuntu archive is a big beast!
<pizzadude> yep
<pizzadude> previously i used debian unstable with kde for 3 months, but then it broke tragically,  so im glad im on a stable ubuntu base again
<acheronuk> and we can't do a Neon and say, lets build KDE stuff and not worry about consequences for !KDE
<pizzadude> is kde neon unstable?
<acheronuk> no, but some things not KDE break or can't be installed
<pizzadude> also i noticed when trying the experimental ppa a month ago for 5.13, some packages became uninstallable, like hedgewars and calibre
<pizzadude> and i had to make a fake package with equivs in order to make them installable
<pizzadude> which works, but is a massive hack. the only thing that didnt work even after making it installable was the deepin utils like deepin-picker and whatnot
<acheronuk> yes, things like that would need a rebuild against new Qt in a full backport. I didn't bother in the experimental PPA, as it was just testing plasma build
<pizzadude> i assume that the deepin utils are not going to be rebuilt tho?
<pizzadude> because they probably dont work with new qt anyways
<pizzadude> not sure
<pizzadude> i heard on a forum you will have to rebuilt stuff like hedgewars tho
<acheronuk> just things in the ubuntu archive
<pizzadude> deepin-picker and deepin-voice-recorder are in the ubuntu archive
<pizzadude> but i meant you probably cant rebuild everything that was in the archive and isnt installable
<pizzadude> because maybe upstream hasnt updated it for compatibility with newer Qt yet
<pizzadude> so some sacrifices must be made for newer kde plasma 
<acheronuk> deepin-qt5dxcb-plugin can have support for 5.11 https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/deepin-qt5dxcb-plugin/1.1.9.1-1ubuntu1
<pizzadude> oh
<acheronuk> but not sure about the bionic version, which is lower
<pizzadude> i remember reading that it didnt
<pizzadude> but maybe that was old stuff that i read
<pizzadude> anyways thanks
<acheronuk> the patch origin says upstream, so guess they must have worked on it
<pizzadude> i see
<pizzadude> have you tried deepin picker? its pretty neat
<acheronuk> nope
<pizzadude> try it out ;)
<acheronuk> sometime. I am running test build of Qt here, so uninstall able ATM
<pizzadude> ok, thanks for answering my questions
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> good afternoon everyone
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> @acheronuk if you have a few minutes I would like to point out a possible issue with plasma builds
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @Santa, go ahead
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> opk, I have been doing test rebuilds with autopkgtests as usual and I got something which could be either a hardware problem on my side or a gcc 8 bug
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> here's the result of my latest plasma build: http://gpul.grupos.udc.es/build-status/buildstatus_ubuntu-exp/ubuntu-exp_status_plasma.html
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> as you can see they are a few packages which failed to build. those which failed would probably succeed after retrying
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> hmmmm....
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> those who failed, fail in two variants
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> let me paste the relevant parts of the build logs for the record...
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> variant #1 segfault:
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> variant #2 linker error:
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> have you a prefered package to test this with?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> as I can poke a ubuntu infra test against it's own package trigger with all-proposed
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> which should replicate it if it will be an issue in the archive
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> plasma-nm and plasma-desktop are the most usual, if it's a gcc bug I guess we would have seen it in PPA builds
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> but we didn't, did we?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> I would have thought so, but gcc is a new revision in proposed since I last did plasma staging or upload
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> and some of those fails seem to be in tests which are skipped at build time in normal builds
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> yes, some stuff in favour of gcc bug theory: 1. it doesn't happen with frameworks so far, only plasma packages 2. even in plasma it doesn't seem completely random, some packages seem to be more prone to fail than others 3. it's happenning since cosmic is defaulting to gcc 8
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> stuff in favour of hardware problem: I have a low quality power supply on that server
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> I'll try thsoe 2 autotests, and lets see.....
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> ummm. plasma-nm has no tests, so can just rebuild that in staging ppa
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> that being said, I'm building an alternate machine to do test rebuilds, but I need to wait ~2 weeks to get the batch of refurbished hard disks I need to setup the thing
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> wow. no testsuite in plasma-desktop either. not complaining, but surprised
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> may do a full rebuild in a bit. lets see
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> thanks for letting me know!
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> no prob, keep in mind it could be hardware problem on my side, I just bought that power supply without knowing about jonnyguru XD I guess I will replace it at some point
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> ha
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> @acheronuk update about the gcc segfault, it affects frameworks too: http://gpul.grupos.udc.es/build-status/buildstatus_ubuntu-exp2/ubuntu-exp2_status_frameworks.html
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @Santa, hmm
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @Santa, trying bluez-qt and networkmanager-qt in fw ppa
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @Santa, did not fail (or fail in the same way) … bluez-qt will faill on test execution at build time as I let it build them, but did not on test compile as your setup did
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> how did it fail for you?
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> segfault?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> QFATAL : ManagerTest::bluezNotRunningTest() Test function timed out
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> ah, that could be an entirely different issue
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> I didn't care to try to make the tests pass at build time, just want to make sure they didn't segfault on compile as they did in your setup
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> I pretty much expected them to fail
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> also networkmanager-qt segfaulted in main build on your setup. did not on launchpad
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> I did a couple of plasma-nm builds here on the laptop (no autopkgtests), they didn't fail so far
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> this starts to smell like a faulty memory module
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> sounds quite possible
#kubuntu-devel 2018-08-11
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2409: SUCCESS in 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2409/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2409: SUCCESS in 1 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2409/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2409: SUCCESS in 4 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2409/
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> good morning everyone
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> @acheronuk: indeed, it was faulty memory, here's the evidence: https://paste.kde.org/pyboccqtw/4kjyu1 I'm going to order a new module this monday and fix the hardware asap
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @Santa, ouch. thanks for confirming!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2410: SUCCESS in 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2410/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2410: SUCCESS in 1 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2410/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2410: SUCCESS in 4 min 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2410/
#kubuntu-devel 2018-08-12
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2411: SUCCESS in 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2411/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2411: SUCCESS in 1 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2411/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2411: SUCCESS in 4 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2411/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2412: SUCCESS in 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2412/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2412: SUCCESS in 1 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2412/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2412: SUCCESS in 4 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2412/
 * Jussi waves
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> (Document) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/ZKP6pohm/file_9032
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> ngraham[m]: ^^ dolphin
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> ngraham[m]:  I see https://cgit.kde.org/dolphin.git/commit/src/tests/placesitemmodeltest.cpp?id=316e476b3793c997d8184c36c9fa6588c4fc5d70
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> in master, but it doesn't fix that
<ngraham[m]> is it broken in master for you, or in 18.08?
<ngraham[m]> For me it's fixed in master
<acheronuk> ngraham[m]: broken in 18.04, as that is what we will likely have in cosmic. given that shipping with just a .1 of 18.08 is asking for issues
<ngraham[m]> ok, you can try to backport my patch into 18.04 and see if that fixes it for you
<ngraham[m]> brb, good night
<acheronuk> ngraham[m]: it's failing on values not touched by that patch as far as I can see, which is what I said it doesn't fix the test fail I see. if this test and it's data are not reliable with current test setup, then maybe best to just skip the test until it's fixed in a more fundamental way
<acheronuk> ngraham[m]: ok. good night
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #1161: SUCCESS in 3 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/1161/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kpkpass build #50: FAILURE in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kpkpass/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_breeze-grub build #79: FAILURE in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_breeze-grub/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #24: FAILURE in 3 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_akonadi-contacts/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ktorrent build #29: FAILURE in 3 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ktorrent/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_isoimagewriter build #69: FAILURE in 3 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_isoimagewriter/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-workspace-wallpapers build #206: FAILURE in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-workspace-wallpapers/206/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_blinken build #157: FAILURE in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_blinken/157/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kimap2 build #162: FAILURE in 3 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kimap2/162/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_oxygen-icons5 build #136: FAILURE in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_oxygen-icons5/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_gcompris build #205: FAILURE in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_gcompris/205/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_okteta build #73: FAILURE in 3 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_okteta/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kwayland-integration build #59: FAILURE in 3 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kwayland-integration/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kleopatra build #58: FAILURE in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kleopatra/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kfind build #71: FAILURE in 3 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kfind/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kio-gdrive build #178: FAILURE in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kio-gdrive/178/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_step build #171: FAILURE in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_step/171/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_konqueror build #154: FAILURE in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_konqueror/154/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ruqola build #254: FAILURE in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ruqola/254/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_khelpcenter build #71: FAILURE in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_khelpcenter/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libkcddb build #70: FAILURE in 3 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libkcddb/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmousetool build #130: FAILURE in 3 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmousetool/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-sdk build #208: FAILURE in 3 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-sdk/208/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kde-cli-tools build #41: FAILURE in 4 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kde-cli-tools/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkleo build #201: FAILURE in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkleo/201/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kapptemplate build #125: FAILURE in 3 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kapptemplate/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-vault build #52: FAILURE in 3 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-vault/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kbackup build #92: FAILURE in 3 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kbackup/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_yakuake build #69: FAILURE in 3 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_yakuake/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libgravatar build #155: FAILURE in 3 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libgravatar/155/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_minuet build #178: FAILURE in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_minuet/178/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_oxygen-icons5 build #24: FAILURE in 4 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_oxygen-icons5/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kscreen build #63: FAILURE in 3 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kscreen/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #187: FAILURE in 3 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/187/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ark build #71: FAILURE in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ark/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ksnakeduel build #72: FAILURE in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ksnakeduel/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kapidox build #60: FAILURE in 4 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kapidox/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kjots build #52: FAILURE in 3 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kjots/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kwallet-pam build #88: FAILURE in 4 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kwallet-pam/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-pa build #84: FAILURE in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-pa/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kreversi build #73: FAILURE in 3 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kreversi/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_konsole build #61: FAILURE in 3 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_konsole/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-vault build #149: FAILURE in 3 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-vault/149/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_analitza build #74: FAILURE in 3 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_analitza/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdegraphics-mobipocket build #71: FAILURE in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdegraphics-mobipocket/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kinfocenter build #76: FAILURE in 3 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kinfocenter/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdevelop-pg-qt build #194: FAILURE in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdevelop-pg-qt/194/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkdcraw build #189: FAILURE in 3 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkdcraw/189/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kget build #68: FAILURE in 3 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kget/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ksnakeduel build #168: FAILURE in 3 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ksnakeduel/168/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_krita build #216: FAILURE in 3 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_krita/216/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_klettres build #71: FAILURE in 3 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_klettres/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwrited build #202: FAILURE in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwrited/202/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ark build #73: FAILURE in 3 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ark/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_muon build #51: FAILURE in 3 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_muon/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdepim-runtime build #126: FAILURE in 3 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdepim-runtime/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_purpose build #184: FAILURE in 4 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_purpose/184/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_sddm-kcm build #86: FAILURE in 3 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_sddm-kcm/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_libkdcraw build #71: FAILURE in 4 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_libkdcraw/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kapidox build #181: FAILURE in 4 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kapidox/181/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kcharselect build #56: FAILURE in 3 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kcharselect/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdb build #52: FAILURE in 4 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdb/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ksirk build #170: FAILURE in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ksirk/170/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kwrited build #134: FAILURE in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kwrited/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-workspace-wallpapers build #204: FAILURE in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-workspace-wallpapers/204/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kmousetool build #71: FAILURE in 4 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kmousetool/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_breeze-grub build #148: FAILURE in 3 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_breeze-grub/148/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_klettres build #200: FAILURE in 3 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_klettres/200/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_polkit-kde-agent-1 build #84: FAILURE in 3 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_polkit-kde-agent-1/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-desktop build #95: FAILURE in 3 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-desktop/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_smb4k build #69: FAILURE in 3 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_smb4k/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-active-window-control build #127: FAILURE in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-active-window-control/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_keditbookmarks build #71: FAILURE in 3 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_keditbookmarks/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_lokalize build #60: FAILURE in 3 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_lokalize/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdebugsettings build #71: FAILURE in 3 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdebugsettings/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_filelight build #71: FAILURE in 3 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_filelight/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kde-gtk-config build #160: FAILURE in 3 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kde-gtk-config/160/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kcachegrind build #54: FAILURE in 3 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kcachegrind/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kmplot build #71: FAILURE in 3 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kmplot/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ark build #212: FAILURE in 3 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ark/212/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_krfb build #71: FAILURE in 3 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_krfb/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kapptemplate build #72: FAILURE in 3 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kapptemplate/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_zeroconf-ioslave build #209: FAILURE in 3 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_zeroconf-ioslave/209/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kmag build #65: FAILURE in 1 min 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kmag/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdebugsettings build #74: FAILURE in 3 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdebugsettings/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ktp-approver build #77: FAILURE in 3 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ktp-approver/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #68: FAILURE in 3 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdeplasma-addons/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libksane build #71: FAILURE in 3 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libksane/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kalzium build #54: FAILURE in 4 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kalzium/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdesdk-kioslaves build #73: FAILURE in 3 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdesdk-kioslaves/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_latte-dock build #72: FAILURE in 2 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_latte-dock/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdesdk-thumbnailers build #72: FAILURE in 2 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdesdk-thumbnailers/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_khangman build #73: FAILURE in 2 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_khangman/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kfloppy build #72: FAILURE in 1 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kfloppy/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kmix build #73: FAILURE in 2 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kmix/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_polkit-kde-agent-1 build #81: FAILURE in 1 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_polkit-kde-agent-1/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ktouch build #70: FAILURE in 2 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ktouch/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_rsibreak build #70: FAILURE in 2 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_rsibreak/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_signon-kwallet-extension build #72: FAILURE in 2 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_signon-kwallet-extension/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kjumpingcube build #72: FAILURE in 1 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kjumpingcube/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_klines build #64: FAILURE in 1 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_klines/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kiten build #74: FAILURE in 1 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kiten/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kbackup build #75: FAILURE in 2 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kbackup/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_killbots build #72: FAILURE in 2 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_killbots/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_klickety build #72: FAILURE in 2 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_klickety/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kimagemapeditor build #50: FAILURE in 1 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kimagemapeditor/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_blinken build #74: FAILURE in 1 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_blinken/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kcolorchooser build #72: FAILURE in 2 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kcolorchooser/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdf build #63: FAILURE in 2 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdf/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_step build #73: FAILURE in 2 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_step/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libkomparediff2 build #72: FAILURE in 2 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libkomparediff2/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kcron build #72: FAILURE in 2 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kcron/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kaccounts-providers build #73: FAILURE in 2 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kaccounts-providers/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kgamma5 build #83: FAILURE in 2 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kgamma5/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_juk build #73: FAILURE in 2 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_juk/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_blinken build #72: FAILURE in 2 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_blinken/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdialog build #73: FAILURE in 2 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdialog/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdenlive build #78: FAILURE in 2 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdenlive/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_artikulate build #74: FAILURE in 1 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_artikulate/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdiamond build #75: FAILURE in 2 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdiamond/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kwayland-integration build #79: FAILURE in 2 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kwayland-integration/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kate build #62: FAILURE in 1 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kate/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_katomic build #75: FAILURE in 2 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_katomic/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_falkon build #72: FAILURE in 2 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_falkon/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_grantleetheme build #74: FAILURE in 1 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_grantleetheme/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kteatime build #73: FAILURE in 2 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kteatime/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_bomber build #73: FAILURE in 2 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_bomber/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_user-manager build #80: FAILURE in 2 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_user-manager/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_konquest build #72: FAILURE in 2 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_konquest/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kig build #60: FAILURE in 2 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kig/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kidentitymanagement build #124: FAILURE in 2 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kidentitymanagement/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kturtle build #71: FAILURE in 2 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kturtle/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plymouth-kcm build #83: FAILURE in 2 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plymouth-kcm/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdecoration build #201: FAILURE in 2 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdecoration/201/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_analitza build #183: FAILURE in 2 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_analitza/183/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwallet-pam build #214: FAILURE in 2 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwallet-pam/214/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_babe build #105: FAILURE in 2 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_babe/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwayland-integration build #138: FAILURE in 2 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwayland-integration/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_muon build #159: FAILURE in 2 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_muon/159/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdb build #188: FAILURE in 2 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdb/188/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_polkit-kde-agent-1 build #123: FAILURE in 2 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_polkit-kde-agent-1/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdb build #197: FAILURE in 2 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdb/197/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_smb4k build #163: FAILURE in 2 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_smb4k/163/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration build #197: FAILURE in 2 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration/197/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-browser-integration build #72: FAILURE in 2 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-browser-integration/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_milou build #167: FAILURE in 2 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_milou/167/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_amarok build #160: FAILURE in 2 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_amarok/160/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_rocs build #153: FAILURE in 2 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_rocs/153/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_trojita build #114: FAILURE in 2 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_trojita/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdenlive build #215: FAILURE in 2 min 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdenlive/215/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_signon-kwallet-extension build #190: FAILURE in 2 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_signon-kwallet-extension/190/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ksysguard build #147: FAILURE in 2 min 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ksysguard/147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libktorrent build #71: FAILURE in 2 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libktorrent/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kio-stash build #174: FAILURE in 2 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kio-stash/174/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kalzium build #112: FAILURE in 2 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kalzium/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdev-python build #132: FAILURE in 2 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdev-python/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdesdk-thumbnailers build #202: FAILURE in 2 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdesdk-thumbnailers/202/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-text-ui build #111: FAILURE in 2 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-text-ui/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_knetwalk build #156: FAILURE in 2 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_knetwalk/156/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmouth build #178: FAILURE in 2 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmouth/178/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kontactinterface build #134: FAILURE in 2 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kontactinterface/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libksysguard build #197: FAILURE in 2 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libksysguard/197/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdav build #169: FAILURE in 2 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdav/169/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kcachegrind build #137: FAILURE in 2 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kcachegrind/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kopete build #178: FAILURE in 1 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kopete/178/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #59: FAILURE in 1 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktnef build #135: FAILURE in 1 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktnef/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_oxygen build #122: FAILURE in 1 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_oxygen/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kaccounts-integration build #202: FAILURE in 1 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kaccounts-integration/202/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kalarmcal build #125: FAILURE in 1 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kalarmcal/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kcontacts build #202: FAILURE in 1 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kcontacts/202/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libksysguard build #123: FAILURE in 1 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libksysguard/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_powerdevil build #162: FAILURE in 1 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_powerdevil/162/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kpimtextedit build #66: FAILURE in 1 min 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kpimtextedit/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kcalutils build #138: FAILURE in 1 min 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kcalutils/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdevelop build #217: FAILURE in 1 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdevelop/217/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-workspace build #203: FAILURE in 1 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-workspace/203/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdev-python build #169: FAILURE in 1 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdev-python/169/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers build #171: FAILURE in 1 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers/171/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_gwenview build #176: FAILURE in 1 min 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_gwenview/176/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_konversation build #67: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_konversation/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration build #84: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_krdc build #71: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_krdc/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdenetwork-filesharing build #71: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdenetwork-filesharing/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmbox build #139: FAILURE in 1 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmbox/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-search build #137: FAILURE in 1 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-search/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kpimtextedit build #137: FAILURE in 1 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kpimtextedit/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmailtransport build #154: FAILURE in 1 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmailtransport/154/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kimap build #94: FAILURE in 1 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kimap/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kitinerary build #86: FAILURE in 1 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kitinerary/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #221: FAILURE in 1 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-contacts/221/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdevelop build #67: FAILURE in 1 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdevelop/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_systemsettings build #228: FAILURE in 1 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_systemsettings/228/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libkdepim build #60: FAILURE in 1 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libkdepim/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kget build #174: FAILURE in 1 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kget/174/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_spectacle build #112: FAILURE in 1 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_spectacle/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kolourpaint build #51: FAILURE in 1 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kolourpaint/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_spectacle build #59: FAILURE in 1 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_spectacle/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kalgebra build #79: FAILURE in 1 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kalgebra/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kscreen build #164: FAILURE in 1 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kscreen/164/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kreport build #162: FAILURE in 1 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kreport/162/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_okular build #72: FAILURE in 1 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_okular/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kphotoalbum build #69: FAILURE in 1 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kphotoalbum/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-desktop build #230: FAILURE in 1 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-desktop/230/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #215: FAILURE in 1 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/215/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmenuedit build #153: FAILURE in 1 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmenuedit/153/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kreport build #58: FAILURE in 1 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kreport/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kldap build #94: FAILURE in 1 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kldap/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi build #194: FAILURE in 1 min 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi/194/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdev-python build #68: FAILURE in 1 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdev-python/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kexi build #170: FAILURE in 1 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kexi/170/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kexi build #50: FAILURE in 1 min 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kexi/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmime build #201: FAILURE in 1 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmime/201/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkdepim build #195: FAILURE in 1 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkdepim/195/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_pimcommon build #144: FAILURE in 1 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_pimcommon/144/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #220: STILL UNSTABLE in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/220/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdevelop-pg-qt build #70: FAILURE in 1 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdevelop-pg-qt/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kaffeine build #69: STILL UNSTABLE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kaffeine/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_rocs build #52: UNSTABLE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_rocs/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kamoso build #70: STILL UNSTABLE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kamoso/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-mycroft build #68: STILL UNSTABLE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-mycroft/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libkgapi build #65: STILL UNSTABLE in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libkgapi/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_discover build #225: STILL UNSTABLE in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_discover/225/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ktorrent build #54: STILL UNSTABLE in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ktorrent/54/
#kubuntu-devel 2019-08-05
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_libkdepim build #19: STILL FAILING in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_libkdepim/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kglobalaccel build #66: FAILURE in 4 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kglobalaccel/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdesu build #35: FAILURE in 4 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdesu/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_ktextwidgets build #60: FAILURE in 4 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_ktextwidgets/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kemoticons build #67: FAILURE in 5 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kemoticons/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kwallet build #52: FAILURE in 5 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kwallet/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kbookmarks build #60: FAILURE in 4 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kbookmarks/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kdepim-addons build #16: NOW UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kdepim-addons/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kmail build #19: STILL FAILING in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kmail/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_korganizer build #12: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_korganizer/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kaddressbook build #17: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kaddressbook/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kded build #57: FAILURE in 3 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kded/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kactivities build #61: FAILURE in 3 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kactivities/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_knewstuff build #67: FAILURE in 4 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_knewstuff/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdesignerplugin build #39: FAILURE in 4 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdesignerplugin/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kcmutils build #55: FAILURE in 2 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kcmutils/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdewebkit build #46: FAILURE in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdewebkit/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kinit build #61: FAILURE in 5 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kinit/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdeclarative build #56: FAILURE in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdeclarative/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kparts build #46: FAILURE in 3 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kparts/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdelibs4support build #51: FAILURE in 4 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdelibs4support/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_krunner build #66: FAILURE in 4 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_krunner/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_purpose build #83: FAILURE in 4 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_purpose/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_plasma-framework build #59: FAILURE in 2 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_plasma-framework/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_pimcommon build #18: STILL FAILING in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_pimcommon/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kauth build #68: FAILURE in 4 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kauth/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_messagelib build #22: STILL FAILING in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_messagelib/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kbookmarks build #10: FAILURE in 3 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kbookmarks/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kwallet build #11: FAILURE in 4 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kwallet/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kemoticons build #10: FAILURE in 5 min 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kemoticons/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_ktextwidgets build #9: FAILURE in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_ktextwidgets/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kglobalaccel build #11: FAILURE in 3 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kglobalaccel/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kservice build #10: FAILURE in 3 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kservice/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kservice build #59: FAILURE in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kservice/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kconfigwidgets build #10: FAILURE in 3 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kconfigwidgets/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kconfigwidgets build #64: FAILURE in 4 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kconfigwidgets/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kiconthemes build #46: FAILURE in 4 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kiconthemes/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kio build #60: FAILURE in 4 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kio/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kxmlgui build #64: FAILURE in 4 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kxmlgui/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kded build #11: FAILURE in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kded/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kdesignerplugin build #10: FAILURE in 4 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kdesignerplugin/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_krunner build #11: FAILURE in 4 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_krunner/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_plasma-framework build #11: FAILURE in 1 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_plasma-framework/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kinit build #12: FAILURE in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kinit/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kdewebkit build #11: FAILURE in 3 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kdewebkit/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kdeclarative build #11: STILL FAILING in 4 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kdeclarative/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kdelibs4support build #11: FAILURE in 3 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kdelibs4support/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kio build #13: FAILURE in 7 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kio/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kparts build #10: FAILURE in 5 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kparts/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kxmlgui build #13: FAILURE in 3 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kxmlgui/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kiconthemes build #11: FAILURE in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kiconthemes/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kwayland build #53: FIXED in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kwayland/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kwindowsystem build #14: NOW UNSTABLE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kwindowsystem/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kwindowsystem build #72: NOW UNSTABLE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kwindowsystem/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kwayland build #14: FIXED in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kwayland/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #3126: SUCCESS in 1 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/3126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #3126: SUCCESS in 1 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/3126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #3126: SUCCESS in 4 min 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/3126/
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kwindowsystem build #73: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kwindowsystem/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kwindowsystem build #15: STILL UNSTABLE in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kwindowsystem/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_bluez-qt build #14: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_bluez-qt/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_bluez-qt build #55: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_bluez-qt/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kpty build #54: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kpty/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kunitconversion build #11: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kunitconversion/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kfilemetadata build #79: NOW UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kfilemetadata/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kpty build #10: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kpty/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kcrash build #12: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kcrash/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kauth build #69: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kauth/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kauth build #13: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kauth/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kfilemetadata build #13: NOW UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kfilemetadata/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kjobwidgets build #12: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kjobwidgets/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kcrash build #56: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kcrash/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kjobwidgets build #55: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kjobwidgets/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kunitconversion build #65: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kunitconversion/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_syndication build #74: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_syndication/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kcompletion build #49: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kcompletion/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kimap2 build #48: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kimap2/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kcompletion build #10: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kcompletion/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_knotifications build #64: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_knotifications/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_sddm build #44: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_sddm/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_knotifications build #12: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_knotifications/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_syndication build #15: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_syndication/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kpackage build #61: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kpackage/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_telepathy-morse build #32: FAILURE in 2 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_telepathy-morse/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kdiagram build #10: STILL FAILING in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kdiagram/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_analitza build #11: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_analitza/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kservice build #11: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kservice/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kcontacts build #13: STILL FAILING in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kcontacts/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kpackage build #12: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kpackage/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kconfigwidgets build #11: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kconfigwidgets/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kimap2 build #10: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kimap2/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kconfigwidgets build #65: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kconfigwidgets/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kfilemetadata build #14: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kfilemetadata/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_sddm build #9: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_sddm/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kfilemetadata build #80: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kfilemetadata/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_telepathy-morse build #8: FAILURE in 4 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_telepathy-morse/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kglobalaccel build #67: STILL FAILING in 5 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kglobalaccel/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kemoticons build #68: STILL FAILING in 5 min 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kemoticons/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdesu build #36: STILL FAILING in 5 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdesu/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kpeople build #60: STILL FAILING in 6 min 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kpeople/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_phonon build #10: FAILURE in 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_phonon/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kjsembed build #54: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kjsembed/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kajongg build #60: STILL FAILING in 2 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kajongg/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_breeze-icons build #65: FAILURE in 3 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_breeze-icons/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kirigami2 build #71: FAILURE in 2 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kirigami2/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style build #72: STILL FAILING in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kservice build #60: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kservice/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kio build #61: STILL FAILING in 4 min 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kio/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #44: FAILURE in 4 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_ktp-call-ui build #60: FAILURE in 4 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_ktp-call-ui/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_khangman build #47: FAILURE in 5 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_khangman/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_ktp-contact-list build #43: FAILURE in 5 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_ktp-contact-list/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_plasma-framework build #60: STILL FAILING in 5 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_plasma-framework/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #62: STILL FAILING in 6 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_akonadi-calendar/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_frameworkintegration build #53: STILL FAILING in 6 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_frameworkintegration/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kgpg build #42: STILL FAILING in 7 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kgpg/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kmediaplayer build #47: STILL FAILING in 7 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kmediaplayer/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kompare build #37: STILL FAILING in 7 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kompare/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_audiocd-kio build #46: STILL FAILING in 8 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_audiocd-kio/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_khtml build #69: STILL FAILING in 8 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_khtml/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kalarmcal build #66: STILL FAILING in 8 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kalarmcal/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kross build #58: STILL FAILING in 8 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kross/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_baloo build #73: STILL FAILING in 8 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_baloo/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kmailtransport build #56: STILL FAILING in 1 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kmailtransport/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kate build #67: FAILURE in 3 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kate/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kblog build #65: STILL FAILING in 8 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kblog/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_ktnef build #60: STILL FAILING in 9 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_ktnef/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_peruse build #59: FAILURE in 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_peruse/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kleopatra build #54: STILL FAILING in 9 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kleopatra/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kwordquiz build #42: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kwordquiz/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_ktp-filetransfer-handler build #49: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_ktp-filetransfer-handler/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kitinerary build #76: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kitinerary/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_ktp-text-ui build #30: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_ktp-text-ui/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_ktp-accounts-kcm build #45: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_ktp-accounts-kcm/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_ktp-kded-module build #57: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_ktp-kded-module/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_ktp-send-file build #58: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_ktp-send-file/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_cantor build #65: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_cantor/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdenlive build #83: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdenlive/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kactivities-stats build #58: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kactivities-stats/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kldap build #59: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kldap/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kaccounts-providers build #65: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kaccounts-providers/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_akonadi-search build #58: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_akonadi-search/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kanagram build #46: FAILURE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kanagram/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_libkgeomap build #38: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_libkgeomap/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_ktp-desktop-applets build #33: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_ktp-desktop-applets/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_k3b build #68: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_k3b/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_okteta build #57: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_okteta/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_ktp-contact-runner build #50: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_ktp-contact-runner/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_ruqola build #61: FAILURE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_ruqola/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #72: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_dolphin build #66: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_dolphin/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #53: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_akonadi-contacts/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kopete build #45: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kopete/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_parley build #72: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_parley/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kcalutils build #58: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kcalutils/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #55: FAILURE in 3 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_ktp-common-internals/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_libkleo build #69: STILL FAILING in 5 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_libkleo/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kidentitymanagement build #51: STILL FAILING in 5 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kidentitymanagement/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_lskat build #54: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_lskat/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #86: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kiriki build #48: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kiriki/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_bomber build #49: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_bomber/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kollision build #47: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kollision/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdav build #56: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdav/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kpat build #50: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kpat/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kimap build #61: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kimap/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_granatier build #56: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_granatier/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_katomic build #30: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_katomic/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_krfb build #54: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_krfb/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kspaceduel build #54: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kspaceduel/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_klines build #38: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_klines/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_picmi build #56: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_picmi/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_bovo build #60: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_bovo/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_konquest build #45: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_konquest/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_palapeli build #36: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_palapeli/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_konsole build #71: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_konsole/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kwindowsystem build #16: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kwindowsystem/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kigo build #44: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kigo/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_yakuake build #53: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_yakuake/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kblackbox build #24: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kblackbox/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kubrick build #58: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kubrick/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_klickety build #34: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_klickety/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_ksnakeduel build #36: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_ksnakeduel/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kbounce build #30: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kbounce/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_ksudoku build #63: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_ksudoku/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kreversi build #48: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kreversi/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kapman build #62: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kapman/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kxmlrpcclient build #67: STILL FAILING in 3 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kxmlrpcclient/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_libkgapi build #51: STILL FAILING in 3 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_libkgapi/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kalzium build #40: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kalzium/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kmbox build #51: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kmbox/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_knetwalk build #65: FIXED in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_knetwalk/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_labplot build #66: STILL UNSTABLE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_labplot/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kfourinline build #54: FIXED in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kfourinline/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kolf build #43: FIXED in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kolf/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kshisen build #40: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kshisen/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_breeze-gtk build #63: FIXED in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_breeze-gtk/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_knavalbattle build #54: FIXED in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_knavalbattle/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdiamond build #47: FIXED in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdiamond/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kblocks build #30: FIXED in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kblocks/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_ksirk build #48: FIXED in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_ksirk/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_step build #52: UNSTABLE in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_step/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kgoldrunner build #50: FIXED in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kgoldrunner/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_plasma-nm build #80: STILL UNSTABLE in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_plasma-nm/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_killbots build #61: FIXED in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_killbots/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_ksmtp build #48: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_ksmtp/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kjumpingcube build #45: FIXED in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kjumpingcube/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kio-extras build #74: NOW UNSTABLE in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kio-extras/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_lokalize build #65: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_lokalize/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_konqueror build #72: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_konqueror/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kmahjongg build #42: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kmahjongg/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_ktouch build #63: FIXED in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_ktouch/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_libkdepim build #47: STILL FAILING in 2 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_libkdepim/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_dolphin-plugins build #34: FAILURE in 4 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_dolphin-plugins/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kpimtextedit build #56: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kpimtextedit/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kphotoalbum build #52: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kphotoalbum/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kolourpaint build #45: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kolourpaint/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_amarok build #34: STILL UNSTABLE in 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_amarok/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_gwenview build #70: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_gwenview/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kajongg build #11: STILL FAILING in 3 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kajongg/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_knotifyconfig build #59: STILL FAILING in 3 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_knotifyconfig/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kbookmarks build #11: STILL FAILING in 4 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kbookmarks/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_purpose build #84: STILL FAILING in 4 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_purpose/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kwallet build #12: STILL FAILING in 4 min 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kwallet/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_ktexteditor build #77: STILL FAILING in 4 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_ktexteditor/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_breeze-icons build #13: FAILURE in 6 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_breeze-icons/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kio build #14: STILL FAILING in 5 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kio/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kirigami2 build #11: FAILURE in 5 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kirigami2/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_parley build #11: FAILURE in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_parley/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_ksquares build #11: STILL FAILING in 3 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_ksquares/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kbounce build #11: STILL FAILING in 3 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kbounce/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_ksmtp build #11: STILL FAILING in 4 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_ksmtp/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_ksirk build #11: STILL FAILING in 4 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_ksirk/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kreversi build #11: STILL FAILING in 4 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kreversi/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_plymouth-kcm build #16: FAILURE in 4 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_plymouth-kcm/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kfourinline build #11: STILL FAILING in 4 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kfourinline/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_ksystemlog build #11: FAILURE in 5 min 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_ksystemlog/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_cantor build #11: FAILURE in 5 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_cantor/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_ksudoku build #11: STILL FAILING in 5 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_ksudoku/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_killbots build #11: STILL FAILING in 5 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_killbots/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kpat build #11: STILL FAILING in 5 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kpat/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kalgebra build #11: FAILURE in 5 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kalgebra/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kigo build #11: STILL FAILING in 6 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kigo/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_baloo build #14: STILL FAILING in 6 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_baloo/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kiriki build #11: STILL FAILING in 6 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kiriki/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_ktp-approver build #11: FAILURE in 6 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_ktp-approver/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kspaceduel build #11: STILL FAILING in 6 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kspaceduel/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_ktouch build #12: STILL FAILING in 6 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_ktouch/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_bovo build #11: STILL FAILING in 6 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_bovo/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kactivities build #12: STILL FAILING in 6 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kactivities/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_dragon build #11: FAILURE in 6 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_dragon/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_katomic build #11: STILL FAILING in 6 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_katomic/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kollision build #11: STILL FAILING in 6 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kollision/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kgoldrunner build #11: STILL FAILING in 6 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kgoldrunner/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_konquest build #11: STILL FAILING in 6 min 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_konquest/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_okteta build #7: STILL FAILING in 6 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_okteta/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_filelight build #11: FAILURE in 6 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_filelight/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_konsole build #14: STILL FAILING in 6 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_konsole/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_peruse build #10: FAILURE in 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_peruse/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_klickety build #11: STILL FAILING in 6 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_klickety/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kmediaplayer build #12: STILL FAILING in 6 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kmediaplayer/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kblackbox build #11: STILL FAILING in 6 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kblackbox/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_bomber build #11: STILL FAILING in 7 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_bomber/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kapman build #11: STILL FAILING in 7 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kapman/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kwalletmanager build #11: FAILURE in 7 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kwalletmanager/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kdav build #11: STILL FAILING in 7 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kdav/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kdiamond build #11: STILL FAILING in 7 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kdiamond/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kbreakout build #11: STILL FAILING in 7 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kbreakout/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kactivitymanagerd build #19: FAILURE in 7 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kactivitymanagerd/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_svgpart build #11: FAILURE in 7 min 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_svgpart/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_rsibreak build #9: FAILURE in 7 min 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_rsibreak/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kcalcore build #55: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kcalcore/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_palapeli build #11: STILL FAILING in 8 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_palapeli/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_picmi build #11: STILL FAILING in 8 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_picmi/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kdesdk-thumbnailers build #11: FAILURE in 8 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kdesdk-thumbnailers/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_lskat build #11: STILL FAILING in 8 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_lskat/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_knavalbattle build #11: STILL FAILING in 8 min 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_knavalbattle/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_klines build #11: STILL FAILING in 8 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_klines/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kompare build #12: STILL FAILING in 8 min 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kompare/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_libktorrent build #10: FAILURE in 8 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_libktorrent/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_ktimer build #11: FAILURE in 8 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_ktimer/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_krdc build #11: FAILURE in 8 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_krdc/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_granatier build #11: STILL FAILING in 9 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_granatier/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kanagram build #11: FAILURE in 9 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kanagram/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kjumpingcube build #11: STILL FAILING in 9 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kjumpingcube/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_knetwalk build #11: STILL FAILING in 9 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_knetwalk/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_rocs build #11: FAILURE in 9 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_rocs/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kapptemplate build #11: FAILURE in 9 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kapptemplate/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_yakuake build #10: STILL FAILING in 9 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_yakuake/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_ffmpegthumbs build #11: FAILURE in 9 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_ffmpegthumbs/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_akonadi-mime build #11: FAILURE in 9 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_akonadi-mime/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_grantleetheme build #12: FAILURE in 9 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_grantleetheme/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kio-stash build #9: FAILURE in 9 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kio-stash/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kturtle build #11: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kturtle/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kded build #12: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kded/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #16: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_khelpcenter build #11: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_khelpcenter/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_akonadi-notes build #7: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_akonadi-notes/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kmouth build #11: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kmouth/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kdegraphics-mobipocket build #10: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kdegraphics-mobipocket/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style build #11: STILL FAILING in 9 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kteatime build #11: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kteatime/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kamera build #11: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kamera/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kcron build #11: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kcron/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_keditbookmarks build #11: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_keditbookmarks/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_ark build #11: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_ark/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves build #11: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kbackup build #12: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kbackup/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_krusader build #9: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_krusader/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_ruqola build #10: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_ruqola/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kwave build #11: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kwave/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kross-interpreters build #11: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kross-interpreters/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kaffeine build #12: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kaffeine/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_ksnakeduel build #11: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_ksnakeduel/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kstars build #10: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kstars/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kde-gtk-config build #10: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kde-gtk-config/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kdf build #11: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kdf/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_artikulate build #12: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_artikulate/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_sddm-kcm build #17: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_sddm-kcm/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kaccounts-providers build #11: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kaccounts-providers/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kdialog build #11: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kdialog/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_zeroconf-ioslave build #11: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_zeroconf-ioslave/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kubrick build #11: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kubrick/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_lokalize build #12: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_lokalize/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kblocks build #11: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kblocks/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_k3b build #12: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_k3b/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kamoso build #11: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kamoso/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kde-dev-utils build #11: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kde-dev-utils/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers build #10: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_drkonqi build #20: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_drkonqi/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_frameworkintegration build #13: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_frameworkintegration/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kig build #11: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kig/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kmag build #11: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kmag/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kcachegrind build #11: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kcachegrind/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_khangman build #11: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_khangman/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_juk build #11: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_juk/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kdenetwork-filesharing build #11: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kdenetwork-filesharing/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kmines build #11: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kmines/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kontactinterface build #11: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kontactinterface/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_labplot build #10: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_labplot/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kdenlive build #17: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kdenlive/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_elisa build #10: FAILURE in 7 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_elisa/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kiten build #11: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kiten/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_baloo-widgets build #11: FAILURE in 7 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_baloo-widgets/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kactivities-stats build #12: STILL FAILING in 7 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kactivities-stats/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kded build #58: STILL FAILING in 6 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kded/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_libkomparediff2 build #10: FAILURE in 5 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_libkomparediff2/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_akonadi build #21: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_akonadi/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kio-extras build #11: STILL FAILING in 8 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kio-extras/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kile build #9: FAILURE in 4 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kile/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_knotifyconfig build #11: STILL FAILING in 2 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_knotifyconfig/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_libkcddb build #11: FAILURE in 3 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_libkcddb/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_libkeduvocdocument build #10: FAILURE in 3 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_libkeduvocdocument/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kross build #12: STILL FAILING in 3 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kross/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kxmlrpcclient build #13: STILL FAILING in 3 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kxmlrpcclient/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_libkdegames build #11: FAILURE in 4 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_libkdegames/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_sweeper build #11: FAILURE in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_sweeper/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdelibs4support build #52: STILL FAILING in 3 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdelibs4support/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_falkon build #9: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_falkon/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_ktexteditor build #16: STILL FAILING in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_ktexteditor/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_khtml build #12: STILL FAILING in 3 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_khtml/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kdesignerplugin build #11: STILL FAILING in 5 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kdesignerplugin/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_knewstuff build #13: STILL FAILING in 3 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_knewstuff/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kaccounts-integration build #10: FAILURE in 4 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kaccounts-integration/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kinit build #62: STILL FAILING in 4 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kinit/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kdewebkit build #12: STILL FAILING in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kdewebkit/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_krfb build #11: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_krfb/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kdesu build #11: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kdesu/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kjsembed build #12: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kjsembed/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kemoticons build #11: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kemoticons/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kpeople build #12: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kpeople/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kparts build #11: STILL FAILING in 4 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kparts/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kmahjongg build #11: STILL FAILING in 3 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kmahjongg/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kshisen build #11: STILL FAILING in 3 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kshisen/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_mailimporter build #63: STILL FAILING in 3 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_mailimporter/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kcmutils build #12: STILL FAILING in 8 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kcmutils/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_knotes build #63: STILL FAILING in 4 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_knotes/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #59: STILL FAILING in 4 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_grantlee-editor build #54: STILL FAILING in 4 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_grantlee-editor/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_eventviews build #55: STILL FAILING in 5 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_eventviews/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #69: STILL FAILING in 5 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdepim-runtime/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kinit build #13: STILL FAILING in 4 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kinit/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_okular build #10: STILL FAILING in 1 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_okular/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_libksieve build #65: STILL FAILING in 5 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_libksieve/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdev-php build #60: STILL FAILING in 5 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdev-php/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kpimtextedit build #10: STILL FAILING in 4 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kpimtextedit/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_akregator build #69: STILL FAILING in 5 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_akregator/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_klettres build #11: STILL FAILING in 6 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_klettres/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kmailtransport build #13: STILL FAILING in 1 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kmailtransport/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kube build #53: STILL FAILING in 7 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kube/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_konversation build #9: FAILURE in 5 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_konversation/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_mbox-importer build #46: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_mbox-importer/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdev-python build #21: STILL FAILING in 7 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdev-python/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_akonadiconsole build #64: STILL FAILING in 3 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_akonadiconsole/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kalarm build #67: STILL FAILING in 3 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kalarm/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #57: STILL FAILING in 3 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #57: STILL FAILING in 3 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #52: STILL FAILING in 4 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_pim-data-exporter/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_ktp-send-file build #11: FAILURE in 4 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_ktp-send-file/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_ktp-filetransfer-handler build #11: FAILURE in 4 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_ktp-filetransfer-handler/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_ktp-call-ui build #11: FAILURE in 4 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_ktp-call-ui/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #11: FAILURE in 4 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_ktp-kded-module build #11: FAILURE in 4 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_ktp-kded-module/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_spectacle build #10: FAILURE in 5 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_spectacle/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_ktp-contact-list build #11: FAILURE in 5 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_ktp-contact-list/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_ktp-text-ui build #11: FAILURE in 5 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_ktp-text-ui/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_ktp-accounts-kcm build #11: FAILURE in 5 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_ktp-accounts-kcm/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_dolphin build #11: STILL FAILING in 4 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_dolphin/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_incidenceeditor build #47: STILL FAILING in 4 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_incidenceeditor/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_plasma-framework build #12: STILL FAILING in 5 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_plasma-framework/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kontact build #62: STILL FAILING in 5 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kontact/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kldap build #10: STILL FAILING in 5 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kldap/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kitinerary build #17: STILL FAILING in 5 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kitinerary/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kblog build #7: STILL FAILING in 5 min 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kblog/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #13: STILL FAILING in 5 min 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_akonadi-contacts/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_gwenview build #10: FAILURE in 5 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_gwenview/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kgamma5 build #14: FAILURE in 5 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kgamma5/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_cervisia build #11: FAILURE in 5 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_cervisia/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kio-gdrive build #8: FAILURE in 5 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kio-gdrive/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kmplot build #11: FAILURE in 5 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kmplot/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kimap build #12: STILL FAILING in 5 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kimap/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_audiocd-kio build #10: STILL FAILING in 5 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_audiocd-kio/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kimagemapeditor build #11: FAILURE in 5 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kimagemapeditor/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_sink build #11: FAILURE in 5 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_sink/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_ktnef build #9: STILL FAILING in 4 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_ktnef/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kolourpaint build #10: FAILURE in 5 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kolourpaint/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kinfocenter build #17: FAILURE in 6 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kinfocenter/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kalzium build #11: FAILURE in 6 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kalzium/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kolf build #11: STILL FAILING in 6 min 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kolf/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_user-manager build #17: FAILURE in 6 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_user-manager/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_step build #11: FAILURE in 6 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_step/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kwordquiz build #11: FAILURE in 6 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kwordquiz/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_qtcurve build #11: FAILURE in 6 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_qtcurve/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_konqueror build #11: STILL FAILING in 6 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_konqueror/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_ktuberling build #11: STILL FAILING in 6 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_ktuberling/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kfind build #11: FAILURE in 7 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kfind/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kjots build #8: FAILURE in 6 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kjots/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #62: STILL FAILING in 6 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kalarmcal build #13: STILL FAILING in 6 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kalarmcal/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kleopatra build #11: STILL FAILING in 6 min 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kleopatra/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kopete build #11: STILL FAILING in 6 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kopete/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kate build #11: FAILURE in 3 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kate/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_dolphin-plugins build #10: FAILURE in 4 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_dolphin-plugins/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #10: FAILURE in 4 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_ktp-common-internals/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kaddressbook build #55: STILL FAILING in 4 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kaddressbook/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_korganizer build #59: STILL FAILING in 4 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_korganizer/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kmail build #66: STILL FAILING in 4 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kmail/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdepim-addons build #71: STILL FAILING in 4 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdepim-addons/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #15: STILL FAILING in 4 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_purpose build #14: STILL FAILING in 5 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_purpose/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_plasma-desktop build #26: FAILURE in 5 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_plasma-desktop/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_print-manager build #12: STILL FAILING in 6 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_print-manager/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_milou build #17: FAILURE in 6 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_milou/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kgpg build #10: STILL FAILING in 5 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kgpg/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kmbox build #8: STILL FAILING in 6 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kmbox/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_systemsettings build #19: FAILURE in 6 min 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_systemsettings/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_ktorrent build #10: FAILURE in 6 min 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_ktorrent/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_powerdevil build #17: FAILURE in 6 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_powerdevil/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_akonadi-search build #11: STILL FAILING in 6 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_akonadi-search/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_khotkeys build #14: FAILURE in 6 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_khotkeys/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #12: FAILURE in 6 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kde-cli-tools build #10: FAILURE in 6 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kde-cli-tools/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kscreen build #19: FAILURE in 6 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kscreen/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_breeze-gtk build #17: FAILURE in 6 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_breeze-gtk/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_libqapt build #10: FAILURE in 6 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_libqapt/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_plasma-sdk build #17: FAILURE in 7 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_plasma-sdk/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kmix build #11: FAILURE in 7 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kmix/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_oxygen build #17: FAILURE in 7 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_oxygen/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_plasma-nm build #16: FAILURE in 7 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_plasma-nm/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_plasma-browser-integration build #14: FAILURE in 7 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_plasma-browser-integration/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #15: STILL FAILING in 8 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_akonadi-calendar/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_ktp-desktop-applets build #11: FAILURE in 4 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_ktp-desktop-applets/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_plasma-pa build #16: FAILURE in 9 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_plasma-pa/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_latte-dock build #22: FAILURE in 9 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_latte-dock/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kget build #10: FAILURE in 9 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kget/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_plasma-vault build #16: FAILURE in 9 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_plasma-vault/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_smb4k build #13: FAILURE in 9 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_smb4k/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_plasma-integration build #17: FAILURE in 9 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_plasma-integration/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kexi build #9: FAILURE in 9 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kexi/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kphotoalbum build #10: FAILURE in 9 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kphotoalbum/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_bluedevil build #17: FAILURE in 9 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_bluedevil/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_ksysguard build #18: FAILURE in 9 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_ksysguard/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_discover build #22: FAILURE in 9 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_discover/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_libgravatar build #43: STILL FAILING in 4 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_libgravatar/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_libkleo build #11: STILL FAILING in 6 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_libkleo/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_amarok build #9: FAILURE in 9 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_amarok/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_ktp-contact-runner build #11: FAILURE in 5 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_ktp-contact-runner/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_calendarsupport build #60: STILL FAILING in 5 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_calendarsupport/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kdev-python build #12: STILL FAILING in 5 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kdev-python/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kdev-php build #12: STILL FAILING in 5 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kdev-php/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kmenuedit build #18: FAILURE in 4 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kmenuedit/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_umbrello build #12: FAILURE in 6 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_umbrello/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_libksieve build #12: STILL FAILING in 4 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_libksieve/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_mailimporter build #10: STILL FAILING in 4 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_mailimporter/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_libgravatar build #12: STILL FAILING in 4 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_libgravatar/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kcalutils build #14: STILL FAILING in 2 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kcalutils/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_muon build #9: STILL FAILING in 4 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_muon/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs build #8: STILL FAILING in 2 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_libkgeomap build #10: FAILURE in 3 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_libkgeomap/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_mailcommon build #63: STILL FAILING in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_mailcommon/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kdevelop build #10: STILL FAILING in 4 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kdevelop/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_calligra build #7: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_calligra/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kscreenlocker build #17: FAILURE in 5 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kscreenlocker/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_libkgapi build #13: STILL FAILING in 4 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_libkgapi/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kidentitymanagement build #8: STILL FAILING in 4 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kidentitymanagement/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs build #45: STILL FAILING in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_libkdepim build #12: STILL FAILING in 4 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_libkdepim/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_breeze build #18: FAILURE in 6 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_breeze/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_libksysguard build #19: FAILURE in 3 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_libksysguard/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_zanshin build #8: FAILURE in 4 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_zanshin/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #15: STILL FAILING in 3 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_pim-data-exporter/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_akonadiconsole build #10: STILL FAILING in 3 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_akonadiconsole/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_messagelib build #79: STILL FAILING in 4 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_messagelib/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #12: STILL FAILING in 3 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kalarm build #13: STILL FAILING in 3 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kalarm/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kube build #10: STILL FAILING in 4 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kube/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_akregator build #12: STILL FAILING in 4 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_akregator/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #12: STILL FAILING in 4 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kdepim-runtime/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #13: STILL FAILING in 4 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #8: STILL FAILING in 4 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_grantlee-editor build #11: STILL FAILING in 5 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_grantlee-editor/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #9: STILL FAILING in 5 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_mbox-importer build #11: STILL FAILING in 5 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_mbox-importer/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_eventviews build #10: STILL FAILING in 5 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_eventviews/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_knotes build #13: STILL FAILING in 5 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_knotes/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kwin build #26: FAILURE in 8 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kwin/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_mailcommon build #12: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_mailcommon/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_pimcommon build #59: STILL FAILING in 5 min 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_pimcommon/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_calendarsupport build #12: STILL FAILING in 4 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_calendarsupport/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_messagelib build #15: STILL FAILING in 3 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_messagelib/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_incidenceeditor build #14: STILL FAILING in 4 min 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_incidenceeditor/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_plasma-workspace build #27: FAILURE in 5 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_plasma-workspace/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kontact build #9: STILL FAILING in 2 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kontact/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kmail build #13: STILL FAILING in 2 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kmail/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_korganizer build #12: STILL FAILING in 2 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_korganizer/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kaddressbook build #8: STILL FAILING in 3 min 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kaddressbook/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kdepim-addons build #15: STILL FAILING in 3 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kdepim-addons/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kcalcore build #16: STILL FAILING in 4 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kcalcore/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kdelibs4support build #12: STILL FAILING in 5 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kdelibs4support/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_pimcommon build #10: STILL FAILING in 4 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_pimcommon/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdevelop build #53: STILL FAILING in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdevelop/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_extra-cmake-modules build #12: ABORTED in 8 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_extra-cmake-modules/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kwin build #109: ABORTED in 9 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kwin/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_plasma-workspace build #97: ABORTED in 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_plasma-workspace/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_calligra build #51: ABORTED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_calligra/51/
<RikMills> santa_: perhaps on your radar already, but I'll just point out in case: https://packaging.neon.kde.org/kde/kdewebkit.git/commit/?h=Neon/unstable&id=9ce90d015cb5d35baae9437b1719bd11013b40ff
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kglobalaccel build #12: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kglobalaccel/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kbookmarks build #61: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kbookmarks/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kwallet build #53: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kwallet/53/
<santa_> RikMills: yes thanks for noticing, I have been fixing a number of issues doing similar or the same things done in neon packaging
<santa_> btw the build depends bumping seems to work fine, let me know if you find anything broken by KA in the packaging
<RikMills> ok. thanks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kiconthemes build #12: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kiconthemes/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_ktextwidgets build #61: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_ktextwidgets/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kactivities build #62: STILL FAILING in 3 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kactivities/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdesignerplugin build #40: STILL FAILING in 3 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdesignerplugin/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdewebkit build #47: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdewebkit/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kcmutils build #56: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kcmutils/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_knewstuff build #68: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_knewstuff/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kparts build #47: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kparts/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kdeclarative build #12: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kdeclarative/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_krunner build #12: STILL FAILING in 4 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_krunner/12/
<santa_> hmm, I found a bug in ka-update-metadata
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdeclarative build #57: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdeclarative/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_ktextwidgets build #10: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_ktextwidgets/10/
<santa_> RikMills: look at latest KA's master commit
<santa_> what a catch
<santa_> not even professional baseball players can do that
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> good one!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kwindowsystem build #74: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kwindowsystem/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kxmlgui build #14: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kxmlgui/14/
-queuebot:#kubuntu-devel- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop amd64 [Bionic 18.04.3] has been updated (20190805)
-queuebot:#kubuntu-devel- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop i386 [Bionic 18.04.3] has been updated (20190805)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kiconthemes build #47: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kiconthemes/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_krunner build #67: STILL FAILING in 2 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_krunner/67/
 * RikMills kicks launchpad git
<RikMills> mparillo: looks like we have new isos
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kxmlgui build #65: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kxmlgui/65/
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Rik, did you want us to test or was mparrillo doing something unique?
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> Just a FYI. Not sure of the status of these new images yet
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> Aha: on cue https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-release/2019-August/004790.html
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> call for testing ^^^
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Lol
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdewebkit build #48: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdewebkit/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kdewebkit build #13: STILL FAILING in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kdewebkit/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdesignerplugin build #41: FIXED in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdesignerplugin/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kdesignerplugin build #12: FIXED in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kdesignerplugin/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_cantor build #76: FAILURE in 4 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_cantor/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_okular build #67: FAILURE in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_okular/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kate build #12: STILL FAILING in 8 min 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kate/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_peruse build #60: STILL FAILING in 8 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_peruse/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kate build #68: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kate/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kdev-php build #13: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kdev-php/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_telepathy-morse build #9: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_telepathy-morse/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_telepathy-morse build #33: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_telepathy-morse/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #63: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_akonadi-calendar/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_ruqola build #11: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_ruqola/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kmailtransport build #57: STILL FAILING in 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kmailtransport/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #16: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_cantor build #66: STILL FAILING in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_cantor/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_ruqola build #62: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_ruqola/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #73: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdenlive build #84: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdenlive/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kdev-python build #13: STILL FAILING in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kdev-python/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_okteta build #58: STILL FAILING in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_okteta/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdev-python build #22: STILL FAILING in 3 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdev-python/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdev-php build #61: STILL FAILING in 4 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdev-php/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_amarok build #10: NOW UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_amarok/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kwordquiz build #43: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kwordquiz/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kdenetwork-filesharing build #12: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kdenetwork-filesharing/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_picmi build #12: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_picmi/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style build #73: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kdesdk-thumbnailers build #12: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kdesdk-thumbnailers/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_dolphin-plugins build #35: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_dolphin-plugins/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_latte-dock build #23: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_latte-dock/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kmediaplayer build #13: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kmediaplayer/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_spectacle build #11: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_spectacle/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_plasma-integration build #18: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_plasma-integration/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_khangman build #48: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_khangman/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #12: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_labplot build #11: NOW UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_labplot/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_libktorrent build #11: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_libktorrent/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kactivities-stats build #59: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kactivities-stats/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_cervisia build #12: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_cervisia/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kajongg build #12: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kajongg/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_libkgeomap build #39: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_libkgeomap/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_yakuake build #11: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_yakuake/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_ktnef build #61: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_ktnef/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kmediaplayer build #48: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kmediaplayer/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kpat build #12: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kpat/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kmines build #12: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kmines/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kajongg build #61: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kajongg/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_knavalbattle build #12: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_knavalbattle/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kaccounts-providers build #66: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kaccounts-providers/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kblackbox build #12: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kblackbox/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kmouth build #12: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kmouth/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_sddm-kcm build #18: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_sddm-kcm/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style build #12: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_libkgeomap build #11: STILL FAILING in 3 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_libkgeomap/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdevelop build #54: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdevelop/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_akonadi build #22: STILL FAILING in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_akonadi/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kactivitymanagerd build #20: FIXED in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kactivitymanagerd/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kapptemplate build #12: FIXED in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kapptemplate/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_plasma-pa build #17: FIXED in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_plasma-pa/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_libkgapi build #52: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_libkgapi/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_plasma-browser-integration build #15: FIXED in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_plasma-browser-integration/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_zeroconf-ioslave build #12: FIXED in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_zeroconf-ioslave/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kio-extras build #12: NOW UNSTABLE in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kio-extras/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_bluedevil build #18: FIXED in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_bluedevil/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_baloo build #15: NOW UNSTABLE in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_baloo/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kio-stash build #10: FIXED in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kio-stash/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kscreenlocker build #18: FIXED in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kscreenlocker/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kdiagram build #11: STILL FAILING in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kdiagram/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers build #11: FIXED in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_khangman build #12: FIXED in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_khangman/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_ffmpegthumbs build #12: FIXED in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_ffmpegthumbs/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_ktp-contact-runner build #12: FIXED in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_ktp-contact-runner/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kwave build #12: FIXED in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kwave/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kscreen build #20: FIXED in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kscreen/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_keditbookmarks build #12: FIXED in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_keditbookmarks/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_grantleetheme build #13: FIXED in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_grantleetheme/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kcontacts build #14: STILL FAILING in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kcontacts/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kspaceduel build #12: FIXED in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kspaceduel/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_ksystemlog build #12: FIXED in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_ksystemlog/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_dragon build #12: FIXED in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_dragon/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kcachegrind build #12: FIXED in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kcachegrind/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_okteta build #8: STILL FAILING in 8 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_okteta/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_ktp-text-ui build #31: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_ktp-text-ui/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_ktp-accounts-kcm build #46: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_ktp-accounts-kcm/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_ktp-kded-module build #58: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_ktp-kded-module/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_libkleo build #12: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_libkleo/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_muon build #10: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_muon/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #45: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kcalcore build #17: STILL FAILING in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kcalcore/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kidentitymanagement build #9: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kidentitymanagement/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_dolphin build #67: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_dolphin/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kxmlrpcclient build #14: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kxmlrpcclient/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_lokalize build #13: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_lokalize/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kdegraphics-mobipocket build #11: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kdegraphics-mobipocket/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_breeze build #19: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_breeze/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_ktp-call-ui build #61: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_ktp-call-ui/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_ktp-filetransfer-handler build #50: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_ktp-filetransfer-handler/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_sweeper build #12: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_sweeper/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_ktp-desktop-applets build #34: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_ktp-desktop-applets/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kross-interpreters build #12: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kross-interpreters/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_ktp-contact-runner build #51: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_ktp-contact-runner/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_ktp-contact-list build #44: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_ktp-contact-list/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_libkcddb build #12: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_libkcddb/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kcalutils build #59: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kcalutils/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_ktp-send-file build #59: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_ktp-send-file/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #54: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_akonadi-contacts/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_parley build #12: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_parley/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_cantor build #13: STILL FAILING in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_cantor/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_frameworkintegration build #54: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_frameworkintegration/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kaccounts-integration build #11: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kaccounts-integration/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_gwenview build #11: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_gwenview/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_elisa build #11: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_elisa/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_akonadi-notes build #8: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_akonadi-notes/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_baloo-widgets build #12: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_baloo-widgets/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kxmlrpcclient build #68: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kxmlrpcclient/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_libkleo build #70: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_libkleo/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kross build #59: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kross/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kmbox build #9: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kmbox/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_knotifyconfig build #12: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_knotifyconfig/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_libksysguard build #20: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_libksysguard/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_akonadi-mime build #12: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_akonadi-mime/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_libkomparediff2 build #11: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_libkomparediff2/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_libkdegames build #12: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_libkdegames/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_krunner build #13: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_krunner/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_frameworkintegration build #14: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_frameworkintegration/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdesu build #37: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdesu/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_khtml build #70: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_khtml/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_ktexteditor build #17: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_ktexteditor/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_khtml build #13: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_khtml/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_libkeduvocdocument build #11: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_libkeduvocdocument/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_libkgapi build #14: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_libkgapi/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kalarmcal build #14: STILL FAILING in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kalarmcal/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_ktnef build #10: STILL FAILING in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_ktnef/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_sink build #12: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_sink/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_baloo build #74: NOW UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_baloo/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kitinerary build #18: STILL FAILING in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kitinerary/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_ktexteditor build #78: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_ktexteditor/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_breeze-icons build #66: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_breeze-icons/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kidentitymanagement build #52: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kidentitymanagement/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_knotifyconfig build #60: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_knotifyconfig/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kmailtransport build #14: STILL FAILING in 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kmailtransport/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kactivities build #63: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kactivities/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_akonadi-search build #12: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_akonadi-search/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
#kubuntu-devel 2019-08-06
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_dolphin build #12: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_dolphin/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #14: STILL FAILING in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_akonadi-contacts/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kjots build #9: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kjots/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_purpose build #15: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_purpose/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_grantlee-editor build #12: STILL FAILING in 2 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_grantlee-editor/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_libksieve build #13: STILL FAILING in 2 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_libksieve/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_akregator build #13: STILL FAILING in 3 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_akregator/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_knotes build #14: STILL FAILING in 4 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_knotes/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #16: STILL FAILING in 5 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_akonadi-calendar/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kube build #11: STILL FAILING in 4 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kube/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_eventviews build #11: STILL FAILING in 2 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_eventviews/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #13: STILL FAILING in 2 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kdepim-runtime/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #10: STILL FAILING in 3 min 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_incidenceeditor build #15: STILL FAILING in 2 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_incidenceeditor/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #11: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_ktp-common-internals/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_calendarsupport build #13: STILL FAILING in 2 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_calendarsupport/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kio-gdrive build #9: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kio-gdrive/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kded build #59: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kded/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdewebkit build #49: STILL FAILING in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdewebkit/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #56: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_ktp-common-internals/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kirigami2 build #72: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kirigami2/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kemoticons build #69: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kemoticons/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kopete build #12: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kopete/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kwin build #27: FIXED in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kwin/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kdevelop build #11: STILL FAILING in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kdevelop/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_zanshin build #9: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_zanshin/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_libgravatar build #13: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_libgravatar/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kgpg build #11: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kgpg/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_dolphin-plugins build #11: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_dolphin-plugins/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_mailimporter build #11: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_mailimporter/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kile build #10: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kile/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kinit build #63: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kinit/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kget build #11: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kget/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_powerdevil build #18: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_powerdevil/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kcmutils build #57: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kcmutils/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_ktorrent build #11: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_ktorrent/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_khotkeys build #15: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_khotkeys/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_oxygen build #18: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_oxygen/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kde-cli-tools build #11: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kde-cli-tools/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_systemsettings build #20: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_systemsettings/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs build #9: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #13: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_akonadiconsole build #11: STILL FAILING in 3 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_akonadiconsole/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #14: STILL FAILING in 3 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #9: STILL FAILING in 3 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_korganizer build #13: STILL FAILING in 3 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_korganizer/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kontact build #10: STILL FAILING in 3 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kontact/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kmail build #14: STILL FAILING in 3 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kmail/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kalarm build #14: STILL FAILING in 3 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kalarm/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kaddressbook build #9: STILL FAILING in 4 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kaddressbook/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_mbox-importer build #12: STILL FAILING in 4 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_mbox-importer/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #13: STILL FAILING in 4 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #16: STILL FAILING in 4 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_pim-data-exporter/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kdepim-addons build #16: STILL FAILING in 2 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kdepim-addons/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_calligra build #8: FIXED in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_calligra/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdelibs4support build #53: NOW UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdelibs4support/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_plasma-desktop build #27: FIXED in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_plasma-desktop/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kmenuedit build #19: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kmenuedit/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_libkdepim build #13: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_libkdepim/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kpimtextedit build #11: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kpimtextedit/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_krunner build #68: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_krunner/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_purpose build #85: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_purpose/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_libkdepim build #48: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_libkdepim/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kdewebkit build #14: STILL FAILING in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kdewebkit/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_knewstuff build #14: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_knewstuff/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kded build #13: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kded/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_plasma-framework build #13: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_plasma-framework/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #58: STILL FAILING in 2 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_akonadiconsole build #65: STILL FAILING in 2 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_akonadiconsole/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_libksieve build #66: STILL FAILING in 2 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_libksieve/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_eventviews build #56: STILL FAILING in 2 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_eventviews/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #58: STILL FAILING in 2 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_grantlee-editor build #55: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_grantlee-editor/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #60: STILL FAILING in 3 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_mbox-importer build #47: STILL FAILING in 3 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_mbox-importer/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kalarm build #68: STILL FAILING in 3 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kalarm/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_akregator build #70: STILL FAILING in 3 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_akregator/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_knotes build #64: STILL FAILING in 3 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_knotes/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #70: STILL FAILING in 3 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdepim-runtime/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #53: STILL FAILING in 3 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_pim-data-exporter/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kube build #54: STILL FAILING in 4 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kube/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_incidenceeditor build #48: STILL FAILING in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_incidenceeditor/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #63: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kontact build #63: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kontact/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kaddressbook build #56: STILL FAILING in 2 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kaddressbook/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kmail build #67: STILL FAILING in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kmail/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_korganizer build #60: STILL FAILING in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_korganizer/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdepim-addons build #72: STILL FAILING in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdepim-addons/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_calendarsupport build #61: STILL FAILING in 4 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_calendarsupport/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_libgravatar build #44: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_libgravatar/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_mailimporter build #64: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_mailimporter/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_breeze-icons build #14: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_breeze-icons/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kdelibs4support build #13: NOW UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kdelibs4support/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kactivities build #13: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kactivities/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs build #46: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kirigami2 build #12: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kirigami2/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kparts build #12: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kparts/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kcmutils build #13: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kcmutils/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kinit build #14: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kinit/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kglobalaccel build #68: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kglobalaccel/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kio build #62: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kio/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_mailcommon build #64: STILL FAILING in 3 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_mailcommon/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_messagelib build #80: STILL FAILING in 4 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_messagelib/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kbookmarks build #12: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kbookmarks/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kwallet build #13: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kwallet/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_pimcommon build #60: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_pimcommon/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kio build #15: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kio/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_mailcommon build #13: STILL FAILING in 4 min 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_mailcommon/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_messagelib build #16: STILL FAILING in 3 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_messagelib/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_plasma-framework build #61: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_plasma-framework/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_plasma-workspace build #28: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_plasma-workspace/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_pimcommon build #11: STILL FAILING in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_pimcommon/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_phonon build #11: STILL FAILING in 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_phonon/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_calligra build #59: STILL FAILING in 1 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_calligra/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kmailtransport build #58: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kmailtransport/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kmailtransport build #15: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kmailtransport/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_dolphin-plugins build #17: FIXED in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_dolphin-plugins/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_cantor build #77: FIXED in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_cantor/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kmail build #20: STILL FAILING in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kmail/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kdevelop build #68: STILL FAILING in 4 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kdevelop/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kmail build #73: STILL FAILING in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kmail/73/
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kdevelop build #658: FAILURE in 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kdevelop/658/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_calligra build #17: FIXED in 1 hr 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_calligra/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_calligra build #60: FIXED in 1 hr 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_calligra/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kdevelop build #18: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kdevelop/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kdevelop build #69: STILL FAILING in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kdevelop/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #3127: SUCCESS in 1 min 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/3127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #3127: SUCCESS in 1 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/3127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #3127: SUCCESS in 4 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/3127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kdevelop build #659: STILL FAILING in 7.1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kdevelop/659/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kdevelop build #660: FIXED in 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kdevelop/660/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kdevelop build #70: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kdevelop/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kdevelop build #12: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kdevelop/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kdevelop build #19: STILL FAILING in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kdevelop/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdevelop build #55: STILL FAILING in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdevelop/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kdevelop build #71: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kdevelop/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kdevelop build #20: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kdevelop/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kdevelop build #13: STILL FAILING in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kdevelop/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdevelop build #56: STILL FAILING in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdevelop/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kdevelop build #72: NOW UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kdevelop/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kdevelop build #14: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kdevelop/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdevelop build #57: STILL FAILING in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdevelop/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kdevelop build #21: NOW UNSTABLE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kdevelop/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kdevelop build #73: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kdevelop/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_phonon build #46: FAILURE in 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_phonon/46/
<Uirchit> hellooooo
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_mailcommon build #65: STILL FAILING in 5 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_mailcommon/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_mailcommon build #14: STILL FAILING in 5 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_mailcommon/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #3128: SUCCESS in 1 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/3128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #3128: SUCCESS in 1 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/3128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #3128: SUCCESS in 4 min 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/3128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_mailcommon build #66: STILL FAILING in 2 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_mailcommon/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_plasma-workspace build #99: FAILURE in 4 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_plasma-workspace/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_akonadi build #82: ABORTED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_akonadi/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_mailcommon build #15: STILL FAILING in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_mailcommon/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_knotifications build #14: FAILURE in 1 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_knotifications/14/
<RikMills> https://www.zdnet.com/article/unpatched-kde-vulnerability-disclosed-on-twitter/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_knotifications build #15: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_knotifications/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #59: STILL FAILING in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kmail build #68: STILL FAILING in 4 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kmail/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_plasma-desktop build #109: FAILURE in 4 min 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_plasma-desktop/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kontact build #64: STILL FAILING in 5 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kontact/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kaddressbook build #57: STILL FAILING in 5 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kaddressbook/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_korganizer build #61: STILL FAILING in 5 min 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_korganizer/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #64: STILL FAILING in 6 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #54: STILL FAILING in 7 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_pim-data-exporter/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_ktorrent build #58: FAILURE in 8 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_ktorrent/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kalarm build #69: STILL FAILING in 9 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kalarm/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kalarm build #15: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kalarm/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kmail build #15: STILL FAILING in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kmail/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kontact build #11: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kontact/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #15: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_grantlee-editor build #56: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_grantlee-editor/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kmail-account-wizard build #67: FAILURE in 4 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kmail-account-wizard/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kmail build #74: STILL FAILING in 4 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kmail/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_akonadiconsole build #66: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_akonadiconsole/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kio-extras build #13: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kio-extras/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #10: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kaddressbook build #10: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kaddressbook/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_grantlee-editor build #13: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_grantlee-editor/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_akonadiconsole build #12: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_akonadiconsole/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_akregator build #71: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_akregator/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_knotes build #65: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_knotes/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_korganizer build #14: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_korganizer/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kio-extras build #75: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kio-extras/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #17: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_pim-data-exporter/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_korganizer build #56: FAILURE in 5 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_korganizer/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_akregator build #14: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_akregator/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_knotes build #15: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_knotes/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kontact build #61: FAILURE in 7 min 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kontact/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kalarm build #62: FAILURE in 7 min 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kalarm/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_pim-sieve-editor build #64: FAILURE in 8 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_pim-sieve-editor/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_plasma-desktop build #95: FAILURE in 8 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_plasma-desktop/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_pim-data-exporter build #63: FAILURE in 9 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_pim-data-exporter/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kaddressbook build #58: FAILURE in 9 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kaddressbook/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_ktorrent build #47: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_ktorrent/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_ktorrent build #16: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_ktorrent/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kmail build #21: STILL FAILING in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kmail/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_plasma-workspace build #100: FIXED in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_plasma-workspace/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kio-extras build #59: STILL UNSTABLE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kio-extras/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_pim-data-exporter build #23: STILL UNSTABLE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_pim-data-exporter/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_okular build #68: FIXED in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_okular/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kio-extras build #18: STILL UNSTABLE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kio-extras/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kontactinterface build #13: STILL FAILING in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kontactinterface/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kalarmcal build #15: STILL FAILING in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kalarmcal/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kontactinterface build #18: STILL FAILING in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kontactinterface/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kalarmcal build #18: STILL FAILING in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kalarmcal/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kphotoalbum build #53: STILL UNSTABLE in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kphotoalbum/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kphotoalbum build #12: STILL UNSTABLE in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kphotoalbum/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_mailcommon build #20: STILL FAILING in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_mailcommon/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_peruse build #61: STILL FAILING in 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_peruse/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kate build #69: STILL FAILING in 1 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kate/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_telepathy-morse build #34: STILL FAILING in 4 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_telepathy-morse/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #74: STILL FAILING in 5 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_latte-dock build #80: STILL FAILING in 5 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_latte-dock/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kube build #55: STILL FAILING in 6 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kube/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_ktorrent build #48: STILL FAILING in 6 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_ktorrent/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_ruqola build #63: STILL FAILING in 9 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_ruqola/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_okteta build #59: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_okteta/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_okteta build #61: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_okteta/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdev-php build #62: STILL FAILING in 3 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdev-php/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdev-python build #23: STILL FAILING in 3 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdev-python/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kdev-php build #62: STILL FAILING in 3 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kdev-php/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kaddressbook build #59: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kaddressbook/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kmail-account-wizard build #68: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kmail-account-wizard/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kdev-python build #62: STILL FAILING in 4 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kdev-python/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kontact build #62: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kontact/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_pim-data-exporter build #64: NOW UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_pim-data-exporter/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_pim-sieve-editor build #65: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_pim-sieve-editor/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kalarm build #63: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kalarm/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_korganizer build #57: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_korganizer/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kmail build #75: STILL FAILING in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kmail/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #60: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #59: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #55: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_pim-data-exporter/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kalarm build #70: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kalarm/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kitinerary build #78: STILL FAILING in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kitinerary/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_ktorrent build #59: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_ktorrent/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_cantor build #68: STILL FAILING in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_cantor/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_mbox-importer build #48: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_mbox-importer/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_libksieve build #67: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_libksieve/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #61: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_eventviews build #57: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_eventviews/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdevelop build #58: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdevelop/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_plasma-desktop build #96: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_plasma-desktop/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdenlive build #85: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdenlive/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_plasma-desktop build #110: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_plasma-desktop/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_calendarsupport build #62: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_calendarsupport/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #71: FIXED in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdepim-runtime/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_mailcommon build #67: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_mailcommon/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kontact build #65: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kontact/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_incidenceeditor build #49: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_incidenceeditor/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #65: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #64: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_akonadi-calendar/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_messagelib build #81: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_messagelib/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kio-gdrive build #60: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kio-gdrive/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #90: STILL UNSTABLE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kalzium build #79: STILL UNSTABLE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kalzium/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_krfb build #72: STILL UNSTABLE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_krfb/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_k3b build #69: STILL UNSTABLE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_k3b/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kmail build #69: STILL FAILING in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kmail/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kaddressbook build #58: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kaddressbook/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_korganizer build #62: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_korganizer/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdepim-addons build #73: FIXED in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdepim-addons/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kdepim-addons build #79: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kdepim-addons/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kcalcore build #69: FAILURE in 1 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kcalcore/69/
#kubuntu-devel 2019-08-07
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdewebkit build #50: STILL FAILING in 3 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdewebkit/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kcalcore build #70: STILL FAILING in 5 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kcalcore/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kcalcore build #20: STILL FAILING in 5 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kcalcore/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kcalcore build #18: STILL FAILING in 5 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kcalcore/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kcalcore build #56: FAILURE in 7 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kcalcore/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_latte-dock build #81: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_latte-dock/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_latte-dock build #20: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_latte-dock/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kcalcore build #19: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kcalcore/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kcalcore build #57: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kcalcore/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdevelop build #59: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdevelop/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kdevelop build #15: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kdevelop/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kcalcore build #71: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kcalcore/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kcalcore build #21: STILL FAILING in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kcalcore/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kdevelop build #74: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kdevelop/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kdevelop build #22: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kdevelop/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kdev-python build #14: STILL FAILING in 3 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kdev-python/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdev-python build #24: STILL FAILING in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdev-python/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kdev-php build #14: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kdev-php/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdev-php build #63: STILL FAILING in 3 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdev-php/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kdev-python build #13: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kdev-python/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kdev-python build #63: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kdev-python/63/
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> are the current packages build with mysql 8? or still 5.7 ?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kdev-php build #16: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kdev-php/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kdev-php build #63: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kdev-php/63/
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> @myfenris, 5.7
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #3129: SUCCESS in 1 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/3129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #3129: SUCCESS in 1 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/3129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #3129: SUCCESS in 4 min 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/3129/
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> 👌🏻
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<RikMills> !testers
<ubottu> Help is needed in #kubuntu-devel. Please ping yofel, acheronuk, clivejo, soee, BluesKaj, lordievader, mamarley, mparillo, wxl, DarinMiller, tsimonq2 for more information.
<RikMills> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/405/builds
<RikMills> 18.04.3 isos need testing. thanks
<genii> RikMills: Anything specific need testing?
<RikMills> genii: firstly testcases not yet done. real hardware if you can, but VM ok if you can't. i386 tests would be nice, but I know that is not easy
<RikMills> the repeats of ones already done, as you may/will have a different config
 * genii rummages around for the tired old Atom netbook
<RikMills> thanks for whatever you can manage, basically :)
<BluesKaj> RikMills, what about testing on live media?
<RikMills> live session is one of the tes cases
<RikMills> *test
<BluesKaj> ok
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #3130: SUCCESS in 1 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/3130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #3130: SUCCESS in 1 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/3130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #3130: SUCCESS in 4 min 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/3130/
<genii> Weird, the 32bit iso is larger than the 64bit iso
<genii> ..by like ~3G
<BluesKaj> RikMills, ran usb bionic image live session on my Dell laptop, all seems fine so far 
<genii> I'm logged into the tracker and installing 32bit 18.04.3 successfully so far, but I'm not sure how to add info to the tracker
<genii> Ah, figured it out now
<genii> 32bit install doesn't prompt to remove installation media when completed, just reboots
<genii> RikMills: Tested entire disk install and live session so far. Can probably do entire disk with lvm/encryption, and manual partition but the drive is tiny and no other OS on it to test install with auto-resize. Also, not sure if OEM setup requires alternate iso
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> thanks. OEM uses normal iso
<genii> Yeah just looking into it. Need to hold shift, etc etc
<genii> Will do what tests I can on on the i386 today, installing over and over continuously is taking the most time right now, since the netbook has an old slow spinny-disk. Will keep plugging at it though
<genii> ( right now it's chugging at the LVM+encryption install)
<genii> 3 down, 3 to go ;)
<RikMills> thank you!
<RikMills> I will try to get to doing some later, but at the moment I can't
<genii> Doing the manual partition install now
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> I can test in about 8 hours.
<genii> ..anyone know offhand... if I've manually partitioned 60G / 2G swap of a 120G drive and install that, then restart the install again and choose auto-resize will it use the other 58G for the new install, or will it only do this with a different OS on the first partition ( like Windows)
<santa_> good evening everyone
<santa_> RikMills: just FYI there's only a couple of glitches with fw 5.61 autopkgtests: an attica segfault @ i386 which I plan to investigate and an udisks2 which I plan to investigate
<santa_> * an udisks2 bug
<santa_> it fails to install inside an LXD container with -proposed enabled
<genii> Meh, auto-resize is not an option now ( only the 3 "Guided" optins - entire disk, entire disk+LVM, entire disk encrypted LVM )
<genii> RikMills: Looks like it needs to see some kind of DOS/MBR thing to give the resize option. So I'm going to dd a 2G Freedos image over to sda from liveusb, reboot and see if the resize is an option
<genii> FreeDOS installed and boots from a 2G partition but install options still offer no resize option, only ones to use the entire disk
<RikMills> santa_: thanks
<RikMills> genii: no idea to be honest. I just normally test the resize option by doing a full install whole disk, then follow that with a side by side. that works
<genii> RikMills: OK. I got stuck on this one, but then I'll skip it for now, do the OEM using the entire disk, then see if the resize option shows up after
<genii> ..but very weird that it doesn't offer to dual-boot freedos
<genii> OEM install mode must use some video mode different than normal install. Even when maximized I cannot see the buttons on the bottom of  the windows to click on them
<genii> ..actually there's just enough of a sliver on the top of the buttons on the bottom showing to click on them
<genii> RikMills: https://imgur.com/a/sbMbiPL shows the install windows and how they are cropped in OEM mode. This doesn't happen in normall install
<genii> ..apologies on my crusty dusty old machine
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> I don't think I have ever tried with that small a screen!
<genii> I can see the entire window in normal mode
<genii> Well, it managed to get installed even with the cropped windows. rebooting now to see it comes up OK, will try the resize option after
<genii> RikMills: Resize is not an option. https://imgur.com/a/fT3EwX9
<genii> ..in fact I have not seen it as an option at all even the first time when I already had Lubuntu 16.04 installed
#kubuntu-devel 2019-08-08
<mparillo> genii: I know when I was testing in a VM (18.04.x does not ship with open-vm-tools-desktop) the window was small, but with alt click, I could drag the windows off-screen to see the buttons.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kconfig build #13: FAILURE in 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kconfig/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kconfig build #62: FAILURE in 1 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kconfig/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #3131: SUCCESS in 1 min 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/3131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #3131: SUCCESS in 2 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/3131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #3131: SUCCESS in 4 min 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/3131/
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kconfig build #1341: FAILURE in 4.3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kconfig/1341/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kconfig build #1342: STILL FAILING in 4.1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kconfig/1342/
-queuebot:#kubuntu-devel- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop amd64 [Bionic 18.04.3] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#kubuntu-devel- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop i386 [Bionic 18.04.3] has been marked as ready
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #3132: SUCCESS in 1 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/3132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #3132: SUCCESS in 1 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/3132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #3132: SUCCESS in 4 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/3132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kconfig build #1343: STILL FAILING in 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kconfig/1343/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kconfig build #1344: STILL FAILING in 3.9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kconfig/1344/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kconfig build #1345: FIXED in 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kconfig/1345/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kconfig build #63: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kconfig/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kconfig build #14: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kconfig/14/
<RikMills> santa_: kconfig fix for the 'kde vuln' is now in a tar respin for 5.61, and have updated git and ppa with that
<santa_> RikMills: oh, thank you very much
<santa_> "reporting" security bugs with twitter FTW
<RikMills> santa_: I also a think you might have some changes not push to git? not urgent right now, but please check when convenient 
<RikMills> lol. yeah.
<RikMills> whitehat?
<RikMills> blackhat?
<RikMills> nope. arsehat!
<santa_> trollhat
<RikMills> that also ^
<RikMills> PPA backports packages are also fixed. Just need to go through the pain of a security SRU for the archive now :/
<santa_> RikMills: thanks for taking care of the SRU. I have just checked all my fw 5.61 local git clones and it seems everything is in git
<santa_> I have checked with "do-all check-changes", both kubuntu_disco_backports and kubuntu_eoan_archive
<santa_> s/kubuntu_eoan_archive/kubuntu_eoan_staging/
<santa_> anything specific missing, or apparently missing?
<RikMills> there was at the time I merged to kubuntu_unstable to poke KCI builds, but seems not now. must have got push in the meantime without me noticing!
<RikMills> thanks :)
<santa_> aha, ok
<RikMills> I will hopefully add some branch merges to the KCI merger jobs, so that staging branch changes get picked up and merged up
<santa_> so right now, they don't get automatically merged ?
<RikMills> nope. _staging variants are not in the lists branches to merge up
<RikMills> *list of
<santa_> aha, another thing to do would be updating the docs to reflect the current workflow
<RikMills> indeed
<santa_> because we didn't have _staging back in the days for instance
<RikMills> I have the changes done. just need to test a little before deploying
<RikMills> yeah
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdesignerplugin build #42: FAILURE in 6 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdesignerplugin/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kdesignerplugin build #13: FAILURE in 8 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kdesignerplugin/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdewebkit build #51: STILL FAILING in 4 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdewebkit/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kdewebkit build #15: STILL FAILING in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kdewebkit/15/
<mparillo> https://kubuntu.org/wp-admin/post.php?post=4153&action=edit
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kplotting build #14: FAILURE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kplotting/14/
<RikMills> mparillo: 4.12.8 is already in the archive. there is no need for a PPA
<RikMills> *5
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_krfb build #73: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_krfb/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kio-extras build #60: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kio-extras/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #91: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_sddm build #10: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_sddm/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kitemviews build #13: FAILURE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kitemviews/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kcontacts build #15: STILL FAILING in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kcontacts/15/
<mparillo> RikMills: Thanks. I saw those packages in the PPA, and did not realise they were also in the archive. Removed from the draft news item.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_k3b build #70: STILL UNSTABLE in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_k3b/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kalzium build #80: STILL UNSTABLE in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kalzium/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kwindowsystem build #17: STILL UNSTABLE in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kwindowsystem/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kwidgetsaddons build #13: FAILURE in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kwidgetsaddons/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kfilemetadata build #15: STILL UNSTABLE in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kfilemetadata/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_sonnet build #16: FAILURE in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_sonnet/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kdepim-addons build #80: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kdepim-addons/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kmail build #76: STILL FAILING in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kmail/76/
<valorie> RikMills: did you tweet about the vuln fixes? if you don't have time, I can try to do it
<valorie> kdecommunity wants to spread the news of the fixes as quickly as possible since the "vuln announcement" was so horribly handled
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kcompletion build #12: FAILURE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kcompletion/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kate build #13: STILL FAILING in 1 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kate/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_peruse build #12: STILL FAILING in 2 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_peruse/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kdev-python build #15: STILL FAILING in 4 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kdev-python/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kdev-php build #15: STILL FAILING in 4 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kdev-php/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #17: STILL FAILING in 5 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_ruqola build #12: STILL FAILING in 9 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_ruqola/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_zeroconf-ioslave build #13: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_zeroconf-ioslave/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kcron build #13: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kcron/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kimap2 build #11: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kimap2/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_audiocd-kio build #13: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_audiocd-kio/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_labplot build #12: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_labplot/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_pimcommon build #12: STILL FAILING in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_pimcommon/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kcalutils build #16: STILL FAILING in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kcalutils/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_krfb build #12: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_krfb/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_plasma-nm build #18: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_plasma-nm/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kitinerary build #19: STILL FAILING in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kitinerary/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kio-extras build #14: STILL UNSTABLE in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kio-extras/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_cantor build #14: STILL FAILING in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_cantor/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_k3b build #14: STILL UNSTABLE in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_k3b/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kalzium build #13: STILL UNSTABLE in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kalzium/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_amarok build #11: STILL UNSTABLE in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_amarok/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_step build #13: STILL UNSTABLE in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_step/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_milou build #19: UNSTABLE in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_milou/19/
#kubuntu-devel 2019-08-09
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kdevelop build #16: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kdevelop/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #15: STILL FAILING in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_akonadi-contacts/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_zanshin build #10: FAILURE in 4 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_zanshin/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_messagelib build #17: STILL FAILING in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_messagelib/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kdegraphics-mobipocket build #12: FAILURE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kdegraphics-mobipocket/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_baloo build #16: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_baloo/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kmail build #16: STILL FAILING in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kmail/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kdepim-addons build #17: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kdepim-addons/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kdelibs4support build #14: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kdelibs4support/14/
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> valorie: is it related to the desktop vuln?
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> or differ vuln?
<valorie> the one in Dolphin, yes
<valorie> but I don't want to tweet out incomplete or wrong info
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> @valorie, ok noted
<valorie> he said above that fixes are in/backported
<valorie> but I want to be specific 
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kiconthemes build #13: FAILURE in 4 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kiconthemes/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kconfigwidgets build #13: FAILURE in 5 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kconfigwidgets/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kio build #16: FAILURE in 3 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kio/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_ktextwidgets build #11: FAILURE in 5 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_ktextwidgets/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kxmlgui build #15: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kxmlgui/15/
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> @valorie, I'll do it in a little bit
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> Probably needs a website post to explain properly. Then link to that
<valorie> oh thank you, RikMills
<RikMills> valorie: https://kubuntu.org/news/fixes-for-recent-kde-desktop-vulnerability/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #3133: SUCCESS in 1 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/3133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #3133: SUCCESS in 1 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/3133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #3133: SUCCESS in 4 min 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/3133/
<santa_> RikMills: what about applications 19.08?
<RikMills> santa_: I will stage that later. not to go in Eoan, but to at least packaging in git
<santa_> why not to go in Eoan?
<RikMills> because we will only get the 19.08.1 release
<RikMills> might pick some to go in though, if befefit looks bigger than risk
<RikMills> e.g. kdenlive to have a new version
<RikMills> I'll stage it all with Eoan packages anyway. see how it goes
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #3134: SUCCESS in 1 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/3134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #3134: SUCCESS in 1 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/3134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #3134: SUCCESS in 4 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/3134/
#kubuntu-devel 2019-08-10
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #3135: SUCCESS in 1 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/3135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #3135: SUCCESS in 1 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/3135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #3135: SUCCESS in 4 min 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/3135/
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #3136: SUCCESS in 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/3136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #3136: SUCCESS in 1 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/3136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #3136: SUCCESS in 4 min 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/3136/
<santa_> good evening everyone
<santa_> or night
<santa_> RikMills: a couple of comments about fw 5.61: the attica segfault vanished, also just FYI note that I removed kubuntu_skip-flaky-test.patch from plasma-framework
<santa_> we might need to add it again to void the 'dialognativetest' in case it still fails even after upstream changes, but I prefer unpatched code if possibru
<santa_> oh, and btw latest test rebuild of fw 5.61 http://tritemio-groomlake.duckdns.org/build-status/buildstatus_ubuntu-exp3/ubuntu-exp3_status_frameworks.html
<santa_> everything fine so far
#kubuntu-devel 2019-08-11
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #3137: SUCCESS in 1 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/3137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #3137: SUCCESS in 1 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/3137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #3137: SUCCESS in 4 min 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/3137/
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<RikMills> santa_: great. I may upload later then if you are happy with that
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #3138: SUCCESS in 1 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/3138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #3138: SUCCESS in 1 min 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/3138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #3138: SUCCESS in 4 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/3138/
<santa_> RikMills: I haven't tested the dist-upgrades yet but I plan to do it in the next few hours
<santa_> good afternoon everyone
<santa_> RikMills: tested fw 5.61 upgrades for eoan and disco with backports, plasma is still working so I think we are good to go
#kubuntu-devel 2020-08-03
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<santa_> RikMills: ugh @ that pkg-kde-tools bug report
<santa_> wtf man
<santa_> it's very weird, looks like it's lintian itself what is hanging (I've just checked our simple code)
<RikMills> santa_: it is lintian. the lintian version in proposed fixed it
<RikMills> santa_: the one in release had a change which made each check run in a new process!
<RikMills> now reverted
<santa_> RikMills: oh, that's great, so we could reupload pkg-kde-tools without Laney's workaround once this fixed lintian migrates, correct?
<RikMills> santa_: yes, I tested using the real infra in ppa, and it worked again with the new lintian
<santa_> thank god. and sorry for the latency replying, I have been even more busy than usual
<santa_> rushing some things because of the plague and such
<santa_> so ... maybe next weekend I will have some time to fix that iron hand problem
<RikMills> no problem at all.
<santa_> I already had a quick look some days ago, should be feasible to fix
<RikMills> good. I use it from my container, so is handy
#kubuntu-devel 2020-08-04
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Anyone else notice that pastebinit is broken on 20.04?  Also broken on 20.04 version of Neon.  Will bug hunt/report in a bit.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Groovy is working fine....
<Eickmeyer> So uh... I totally did a thing and packaged plasma5-wallpapers-dynamic (the dynamic wallpaper engine for Plasma that allows wallpaper that changes throughout the day ala macOS): https://launchpad.net/plasma5-wallpapers-dynamic
<Eickmeyer> If anybody wants to upload that for review for me, that would be awesome. :)
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> nice!
<RikMills> Eickmeyer: I cannot look in detail today, but maybe later in the week if no-one has 1st
<Eickmeyer> RikMills: That sounds fine to me.
<RikMills> :)
<Eickmeyer> It shouldn't take much review at all. I would ask teward but 1) it's not necessarily Studio-related, and 2) he's up to his ceiling in $dayjob.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Eric: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/6xPGn6WtYf/
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> @Eickmeyer ^^
<Eickmeyer> @DarinMiller Are you building it locally?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> yes
<Eickmeyer> I have it in a PPA and did it for groovy: https://launchpad.net/~eeickmeyer/+archive/ubuntu/ppa/+build/19768929
<Eickmeyer> Should work in focal, but I haven't tried that yet.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> ok, will try in a few minutes...
#kubuntu-devel 2020-08-05
<RikMills> RikMills
<RikMills> ^ testing TG bridge
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<RikMills> mamarley: initial build of 5.73.0 is in https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/4178
<mamarley> RikMills: Cool, I will give it a shot. :)
<mamarley> I'm just going to copy the packages to my -staging4 PPA though since I don't want to add a transient ci-train PPA to all my systems.
<sorcerer> kubuntu-dev wallpaper i found https://tinyurl.com/y2ub4pkk
#kubuntu-devel 2020-08-06
-queuebot:#kubuntu-devel- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop amd64 [Focal 20.04.1] has been marked as ready
<mamarley> RikMills: It seems to work fine, no problems here.  Thanks!
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> :)
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
-queuebot:#kubuntu-devel- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop amd64 [Bionic 18.04.5] (20200806.1) has been added
-queuebot:#kubuntu-devel- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop i386 [Bionic 18.04.5] (20200806.1) has been added
#kubuntu-devel 2020-08-07
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
#kubuntu-devel 2020-08-08
<BluesKaj> 'morning folks
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> frameworks 5.73.0 is in proposed
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> very nice
#kubuntu-devel 2020-08-09
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
